# The official SINGLES SEEKING SINGLES dating thread- PROFILES ONLY!!!



## OregonGirl

Hi everyone!

Ok, so I have been reading various adult/solo threads and it has come to my attention that many of us who are single would like to meet other single folks in the hopes that maybe we might find our *match*. I figure it is a given that we are all nuts about Disney, and that we can feel relatively safe posting on Disboards.

Please no chit chatting! There is a 'singles social club' for exactly that. Thanks to the DisBoards podcast for the recent mention! Haven't heard it myself but it seems to be drawing a lot of traffic.

That said, I'd like to start the thread the specifically addresses/introduces all the single folks here who might be looking. The following can be tweaking by individual posters, but I propose this as a format: 


First Name: 

Location: 

Age: 

Sex:

Hair/Eye Color:

Body Type:

Ethnicity:

Occupation: 

Do you have any kids:

Do you have any pets:

Favorite activities:

Favorite movie:

Favorite color(s):

Favorite Disney character(s):

A little bit about yourself: 

A little bit about your ideal match:


I feel I should add a couple of suggestions/rules. There is no age limit to this thread, except you should probably be over 18. You should probably be single in some way, shape or form if you are going to post. I would suggest that rather than responding to posts on this thread interested people should visitor PM or befriend each other. I would also suggest that if your profile picture isn't of yourself (i.e. like mine is), it would be fun if you included a picture in your post. I hope all this sounds fair and reasonable.


----------



## OregonGirl

Prince Charming: Found! I wish you all the best!


----------



## PyxiiDustt

I love this idea =)

First Name: Hayley 

Location: Central Jersey

Age: 20

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently blonde, but I get bored so it changes a lot  Eye color is green

Body Type: Somewhere between slim and average, I suppose.

Ethnicity: Caucasian (German/Polish descent)

Occupation: Student; History Major

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yep, two dogs and two cats 

Favorite activities: Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Watching football; Shopping

Favorite movie: Ummmm... Independence Day. I think. Or Apollo 13.

Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice

A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still well lol. I'm in college, which is probably important to throw out there, and the most important thing in my life right now is finishing and [hopefully] going to grad school after.  I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself.  I work during the summers and winter break pretty much constantly, so I have my own money and don't only spend my parents. I hope one day to move out of New Jersey, because I don't really like it here. It's too cold. I hope to end up somewhere down south, preferably either Texas or Florida.

A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh.  He needs to be a nice person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly.  I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that.  My age range is preferably 20-25.  Other than that, I don't really have specifics. Other then I've had my wedding planned in WDW since I was 10, so he needs to be aware that, if it works out, that's where we're getting married


----------



## Birdman1511

First Name: Jeff 

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 24

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown eyes, brown hair

Body Type: I work out quite a bit so you could say I'm pretty built.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: sales/marketing

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: not yet but I'm getting a dog

Favorite activities: I love sports, especially football.  Also love basketball, baseball and auto racing.  Also like working out, fishing, golfing, surfing(although I'm not that good at it lol), hang out at the beach and go to bars/clubs when I'm out with my friends.  And I love to eat and cook

Favorite movie: The Departed and the Bourne triilogy. but if we're talking about Disney movies, I'd say Bolt and the Lion King.

Favorite color(s):  Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Bolt and Stitch

A little bit about yourself:  For the most part I'm pretty laid back and easy going.. although at times I'm told I can be a spitfire lol.  I went to college at College of Charleston up in South Carolina.  Then I got a job with an automotive aftermarket company down here.  I've been a huge Disney fan my entire life, which you would probably never know if you just met me. my friends still bust my chops about it every now and then but thats alright I'm used to it.  I'm pretty much known as the "kid at heart" one in my circle of friends.  If you ever watched the cartoon Teenage Mutant Ninja Turltes in the late 80's/early 90's I'd be like the Michaelangelo of the group( i know, lame analogy)

A little bit about your ideal match:  obviously she's gotta be somewhat into Disney otherwise she wouldn't be here.  She's gotta be smart, funny, friendly and attractive.  I also like somebody has somewhat of an interest in sports, or atleast can pretend lol.  I dont know i really cant break it down to a science lol.   I mean I'm pretty easy to get along with and I'm really into the type of girls who are unpredictable, who are a little bit of everything.. not just one particular type or thing..I love to learn more and more about them as time goes on... I really don't spend too much time looking for qualities and characteristics as much as i spend enjoying everything I can soak in.


----------



## DisneyHeather

First Name: Heather

Location: Redding, California

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde/Red/Brown depending on the time of year/Blue

Body Type: Curvy, in the process of losing about 30 pounds 

Ethnicity:I'm a white girl

Occupation: Bookkeeper

Do you have any kids: Not yet but someday

Do you have any pets: 2 Cats

Favorite activities: Going to the movies, reading, hanging out with my family, traveling, and of course going to Disney 

Favorite movie: Favorite drama is A Walk to Remember, favorite comedy Wedding Crashers or The Hangover

Favorite color(s): Pink, Purple, and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Mickey, Aladdin/COLOR]

A little bit about yourself: I'm the oldest of 7 children ranging in age from 31 to 2.  I have a job that I love and just bought a house a year ago and am loving being a homeowner but finding that it can be expensive.  I joined DVC this year and am looking forward to my first trip "home".  My family lives down the street from me and I spend a lot of time with them.  I'm not really into the bar scene so there's not many places to meet people around here./COLOR]  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is comfortable in their own skin.  Someone who can make me laugh.  Someone who knows what he wants in life and is working towards getting it if he doesn't already have it. /COLOR]


----------



## Stacy's a freak

First Name: Stacy

Location:  Central NY State (Near Watkins Glen)

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown with blonde highlights, Blue eyes

Body Type: Average-Curvy

Ethnicity:  caucasian

Occupation: office manager

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes, a dog

Favorite activities: Other than WDW, wine tasting, spending social time with others (get togethers, games, sports, etc.)

Favorite movie:  It's a Wonderful Life

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I am an independent woman. I was married for 7 years and have been single on and off since 2003.  I have a dry, somewhat dark sense of humor (think British), love to sing and music in general.

A little bit about your ideal match: must have a great sense of humor!  Must be employed and self reliant in his own way.  

If anyone would like a picture, just ask


----------



## twe1vestone2

First Name: Joe

Location: Orange County, NY

Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Law Enforcement

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: videogames, jiu jitsu, work

Favorite movie: Ghostbusters

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Genie

A little bit about yourself: I work alot, soo it hinders me from enjoying my hobbies and most of the time meeting people. Thats about all lol

A little bit about your ideal match: I'll know it when I find her I guess


----------



## JudysLilgirlalways

First Name: Michelle 

Location: Rouses Point, NY(canada and vt are a walk away)

Age: 28(October 15, 1981)

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:brown with blonde highlights and blue eyes

Body Type:few extra pounds

Ethnicity:white

Occupation: none right now

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets:two dogs and two cats

Favorite activities:karaoke, musical theatre, surfing the internet, and duh disney

Favorite movie:right now, Harry Potter series, but mostly horror flicks and movies like "Untracable" and "Jumper"

Favorite color(s)urple, yellow and blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Stitch and Sully(not much for mike or lilo)

A little bit about yourself: I am a native upstate nyer and have always lived here. I may  have only been to WDW twice in my lifetime but I always want to go there. I may be 28 years old but in my head I feel like a teenager still. I am currently waiting to find out if I am bipolar or if I have a traumatic brain injury from when I got in a car accident when I was 14. That accident is when I lost my only sibling, my older brother, Jason as well. It was also the accident that put my mom(my BFF) in a wheelchair for the rest of her life. We went to wdw in september 09 and she had a blast. She went on TOWER OF TERROR!!! 

A little bit about your ideal match:Someone who looks within for beauty. I am, to myself anyway, attractive, but I am also obese. I am aslo looking for someone who can accept that I have low self esteem. I am also looking for someone who is willing to surprise me with disney trips at least once every two years if not every year There is one big thing that everyone should know about me. I have no tolerance for people who don't like gays. I have alot of gay friends so don't push me. Also,hmmm...how should I put this....I have something big in common with Jessica Simpson before she got married.


Anyways if you want pics of me go to my myspace. hogwartsgrad07


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

First Name: Kailey

Location: USA, Iowa

Age: 20 turning 21 on the 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/Hazel

Body Type: Full Figured

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Graphic Design Student

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A fish, but I want a cat again

Favorite activities: Drawing, movies, video games, etc.

Favorite movie: Pirates of the Caribbean Series & Alice In Wonderland (2010)

Favorite color(s): Red, Black, Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Jack Sparrow, Davy Jones, Alice Kingsley, The Mad Hatter, Door Mouse, Jack Skellington, Stitch, etc.

A little bit about yourself: I'm a huge Disney fan.  I love the Pirates Series and now the Alice In Wonderland Movie. I'm a Pastor's Kid and studying the graphic arts to become a Graphic Designer.

A little bit about your ideal match: So one who would love to see the same things I do in movies.  Wants to go to Disney on vacations and is Christain


----------



## evildiva

Found my Prince Charming! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Snipedog1978

First Name: Richard

Location: Homestead, FL

Age: 31

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Colorark Brown / Hazel

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian with an Italian / German  background

Occupation: Emergency Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities:Going to Disney of Course, Going to Movies, Cooking, Swimming, Snorkiling, Football, Hanging out with friends and family 

Favorite movie:Good Morning Vietnam

Favorite color(s):Red , Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy 

A little bit about yourself: I am a retired memeber from the Air Force.  I have lived in Italy, South Korea, Germany, Iraq, and Saudi Arabia. I have been going to Disney on Vaction every year since I was 12.  I can't think of a better spot to enjoy my time off or feel liek a kid again.  I have one younger Brother who also lives in Florida.  I have a very close family, we always plan at least one vaction toghter and talk on the phone every week or two. 

A little bit about your ideal match:I am looking for someone who enjoys what life has to offer. Someone who can let there hair down and laugh at them self and have fun.  They will have know what they want out of life and know how they want to achive it. Of course they would have to be some one who loves Disney.


----------



## Spyells

*First Name:* Shanae		

*Location:* Long Beach, CA, U.S.A

*Age:* 18

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Hair Color: Black; Eye Color: Brown

*Body Type:* Full Figured (More to love) 

*Ethnicity:* African American

*Occupation:* Student
*
Do you have any kids:* No, but I want some someday.

*Do you have any pets:* No
*
Favorite activities:* Reading, going to the movies, listening to music, writing stories, video games, travel, going to Disneyland 
*
Favorite movie:* Precious; The Harry Potter Series
*
Favorite color(s):* Orange
*
Favorite Disney character(s):* Belle; Mickey Mouse

*A little bit about yourself:* I'm kind and I value knowledge. I love history, especially family, black, and American history. I am a huge Disney lover! My favorite video game is Kingdom Hearts. I’m currently in college and I’m majoring in Journalism. I am also currently working on a novel and a collection of short stories that I hope to send to publication soon.
*
A little bit about your ideal match:* Well, for my ideal match I want someone who loves Disney of course!  But, most importantly I want a good guy that has a goal in life. Whether he’s in school or trying to start a business, I just want to know that he has some type of goal that he is striving for. I also want someone who is mature and has a sense of humor and is really nice. I would like for him to also be Christian. That’s really all that I ask. I hope that isn’t too much.


----------



## sarahgirl

First Name:  Sarah

Location:  Columbus, OH

Age:  27

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:   Brown/Brown

Body Type:  Full Figured

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:   Grad Student

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets:  None that live with me

Favorite activities:  Planning out my disney trips, World of Warcraft, Movies, reading, traveling

Favorite movie:  Beauty and the Beast, Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, Good Will Hunting

Favorite color(s):  Purple, Blue, Black

Favorite Disney character(s):  Belle, Minnie

A little bit about yourself:  Currently I am finishing up my masters in religion and am looking for a full time job.  Sometimes I can be a bit shy and it takes some time to get to know me but once you do I am really fun to be around.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I like bigger guys who don't take themselves too seriously, love to travel and have a sense of humor.


----------



## Jigsaw

First Name: Jennifer

Location: Arizona 

Age: 24 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:brown but i color it every so often/brown

Body Type:a few pounds over weight

Ethnicity:half Portuguese 

Occupation: cashier and student

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: a dog

Favorite activities:watching movies, drawing, writing, making short films, traveling, trying new things, hiking (when its not too hot), bowling, going to the gym, going to concerts

Favorite movie: Saw, Mean Girls......of all time Beetlejuice, Disney- Alice in Wonderland (the animated one) I like all kinds of movies there are way too many to list on here. 

Favorite color(s):black, purple and hot pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Mickey, Wall-E

A little bit about yourself: Shy at first but once you get to know me you either love me or hate me. I'm a cashier, I am also going to school part time to get my degree in film (i want to either be an editor, screenwriter or special effects makeup artist), I love love love movies.  I watch any kind, not really a sci-fi fan though, I love horror films! I listen to all kinds of music. I love Disney! I like traveling, my goal is to go to every state before I'm 35. Don't really watch much TV but when I do its mostly the Travel Channel, my favorite show is The L Word. I have tattoos and 3 piercings. I'm a vegetarian (for over 3 years) anything else just ask  

A little bit about your ideal match: Alice (from Alice in Wonderland), shes blond, British and has a wild imagination  realistically speaking Id have to say: Hot, tattoos and being a vegetarian is a plus but not that important. Must love movies and Disney as much as I do.  Preferably between the ages of 19 and 30.


----------



## wicker

First Name: Chad

Location: Mobile, Al

Age: 32

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Small business owner

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, one chihuahua named Mason

Favorite activities:fishing, hanging with friends, reading

Favorite movie: Godfather

Favorite color(s):blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Mickey of course

A little bit about yourself:I've been divorced for four years.  I love to read. I have a small but important group of friends.  I'm close to my family.  I hate talking about myself.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone to be herself.


----------



## Blueeyes101817

not looking anymore--good luck to you all!


----------



## LegalBriefs

First Name: Ron

Location: Connecticut

Age: 41

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Varies

Body Type: Stocky, but getting in shape rapidly

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Corporate Attorney

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Not at the moment, but love pets

Favorite activities: Travel and adventures of all types

Favorite movie: Adventures of Robin Hood (Errol Flynn)

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger

A little bit about yourself: I love to explore all that life has to offer... I like to make life an adventure and seek out all that it has to offer, I just need someone o share the memories we create.

A little bit about your ideal match: She'll be a happy person, one that preferably wants kids, and someone who absolutly adores me... aside from that I am pretty open!  lol


----------



## SpaceMonkey

.


----------



## timmac

I'll jump in on this:

First Name: Tim

Location: Southern NH

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Slightly overweight, but very fit

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Software/Web Apps

Do you have any kids: Yes, four, DS9, DD8, DD6, DS2.  They don't live with me, but I see them about every weekend.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Running, general workouts, wasting time online, a bit of a workaholic

Favorite movie: Not sure, I've seen a lot of good movies, not so many lately though.

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I work, a lot, but at the heart of it, because I love the kind of work I do.  I also do a lot of running, particularly training for marathons.  I have a few extra pounds on me still, but am nonetheless very fit.  I enjoy cooking, which presumably comes from a love of eating. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone I can enjoy being friends with, above all else.  Not sure how ready or interested I am in anything too serious at this point, but who knows where things will lead.


----------



## bbarterjr

First Name:  Bruce

Location: Worcester, MA

Age: 29

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Hair - Bald / Eye Color - Blue

Body Type: About Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Printer (Also taking online college courses)

Do you have any kids: Nope. Although someday I hope to!

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: I like reading, Disney, Video Games, Going to Disney! Sports, Disney, listening to and going to concerts of the Dave Matthews Band.

Favorite movie: Oh, there are way too many. Disney movies, Pixar movies, Lord Of The Rings trilogy, Harry Potter series, Pirates trilogy, Bourne Trilogy, Star Wars, Indiana Jones Series... the list goes on..

Favorite color(s): Black and oddly enough a Turqouise/Aqua Marineish Blue/Green combination. Very weird!

Favorite Disney character(s): Mushu, the Genie, Stitch, Merlin, Sully, Wilbur Robinson (Love Meet the Robinsons!)

A little bit about yourself: To say that being somewhat obsessed with Disney runs in my family is an understatement. I am happy to admit that I love Disney. I am a fairly laid back person, a man of few words at times. I like having fun! I like going out with friends, going to the movies, going to concerts, or even just sitting down to read. I'm good for pretty much anything!

A little bit about your ideal match: MUST LOVE DISNEY!!!! Hahahaha (hence why I'm posting this here) My ideal match must be fun, willing to laugh and enjoy everything that is around them no matter how tough or complicated life can get sometimes. Someone with a good head on her shoulders who also knows how to take care of themselves. Preferebly in the age range of 24-28/29. And idealy not too far away.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Edit: I've had a few PMs, sorry but I am not 57, I just posted all this info about Jeff Goldblum to lighten the mood

* Name: * Jeff

*Location:* Hollywood, CA

*Age:* 57

*Sex:* M

*Hair/Eye Color:* Brown

*Occupation:* Actor

*Do you have any kids:* No

*Do you have any pets:* Yes

*Favorite activities:* Acting, travel, giving out quotes from my movies. "Yeah, but John, if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists. "

*Favorite movie:* Jurassic Park

*Favorite color(s):* Green

*Favorite Disney character(s): * The Dinosaur from Dinosaur

*A little bit about yourself:* I can wiggle one ear at a time. My first movie role was in "Death Wish".  I was engaged to Laura Dern for a short time, but we never married.  I enjoy filming movies with large, CG Dinosaurs, and I also enjoy Italian food.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Ok time to join this thread 
Name: Mike

Locationhiladelphia Pa

Age: 33

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Blue

Occupation: Vendor

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes 1 cat 

Favorite activities: Driving in my convertible and partying it up

Favorite movie: Shes out of your league 

Favorite color(s): Red 

Favorite Disney character(s) Goofy and Donald 

A little bit about yourself: I am a people person so very easy to talk too so if you gave me your phone number I could talk your ears off.

Match would be an all around great woman and I have pics online at www.myspace.com/disneyandphilliesfan


----------



## Mahorn

No Longer Looking My prince did come


----------



## PiratesFan

First Name: Nicole

Location: Portapique, Nova Scotia, Canada

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown?(possibly reddish, maybe a bit of black in there still!)/Blue

Body Type: Average? Little on the thin side

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Waitress in at a coffee shop

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to the movies, reading, travel, stalking Johnny Depp and Jay Baruchel (hahaha), geocaching, fishing, just started going to the gym and LOVE it!!

Favorite movie: Oh wow, so many! Nightmare Before Christmas, Lord of the Rings, Pirates of the Caribbean, Harry Potter and Star Wars top the list though!

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Belle, Robin Hood, Indiana Jones count?? 

A little bit about yourself: I've been described as...unique  I am pretty shy at first, but once you get to know I am very loud and you'll be wishing you could get me to shut up again 

A little bit about your ideal match: Taller than me, funny, kind, honest, must have a job and must love Disney! Oh, and must be okay with my love affair with Johnny Depp 

Oh, and this is me:


----------



## bwaite01

Deleted


----------



## lyncecelia

First Name: Fallon (Lyn for short)

Location: Central Florida

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish-Brown hair/Hazel eyes

Body Type: in the process of losing weight and getting in shape.  Lost 65 so far!

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student.  Hoping to go to Le Cordon Bleu in Orlando.

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Not right now, but once I get settled in Orlando I want to get a kitten

Favorite activities: I love theater and baking.  I'm actually hoping to take my mom's baking business and making it bigger.

Favorite movie: In general: Wizard of Oz  Disney: too many to list!

Favorite color(s): Purple and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Dumbo, and Tigger.

A little bit about yourself: I'm not looking for a full-fledge relationship right now.  I just got out of a very serious one and still am healing.  I really want to meet some friends though.  So if you're fine with going slow and starting with a friendship first, give me a message!

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who is patient and kind.  Loving Disney is a must (of course!).  Someone who knows how to have fun but isn't a big partier (I don't really do dance clubs and bars, but love comedy clubs, love to laugh!).


----------



## Wasre

First Name: Kenn

Location: Beaverton, OR

Age: 39

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Lt. Brown hair Green eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Network Operations (IT)

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: Going to movies, traveling when I can, computers

Favorite movie: Where do I start? I have so many that I like to watch a lot

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue, Kelly Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, cuz people tend to confuse me with him.  

A little bit about yourself: I work in IT monitoring servers and a network.  Have been doing that for the last 12 years.  I love photography.  I'm pretty much a home body currently as I don't like the bar scene and haven't had any real luck with dating sites.  I can act like a kid or be grown up when I need to.  I'm in the process of trying to earn my Pilot's license.  It's so much fun to go flying.  I like SCUBA diving but don't get to go very often as I don't have a dive partner.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Good sense of humor is a must.  I would love to find someone who doesn't necessarily have all of the same passions that I have so I could learn something new.  Age isn't too important, but I wouldn't want them to be too much older than me.  Maybe 3-5 years older max?  Haven't completely decided.  A bit younger I'm fine with as well.  I would like them to be comfortable with me and know that I would understand that they might want some "alone time" too.  I'd really love to find someone to go to Disney with, but that's not the only thing to do.


----------



## Jewel1310

First Name: Julie

Location: Mechanicsburg, PA

Age: 46

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown with Blue Eyes 

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Director for a local company

Do you have any kids: Yes   Son in college 20, and daughter who is a Senior in High School 18.  I also have two step children grown and married who I am close to. 

Do you have any pets: A dog and some fish in a large aquarium

Favorite activities: Like to travel, read, listen to music, spend time with family

Favorite movie: Most recent was Sherlock Holmes.  I like most movies except horror/slasher

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): My Celtic heritage steers me towards the fairies so I guess Tinker Bell.

A little bit about yourself: I work for an insurance company managing a product.  I have been fortunate to have a good career and still have a balanced home life.  I am back at college studying business.  I love who my kids have become and enjoy my time with them.  It is more as friends and less an authority figure now that they are both over 18.  I enjoy seeing new things even if it is just a day trip, but can also relax at home curled up with a book or watching a movie.  Walking in the sand or the edge of the water at the beach is so peaceful and makes me smile.  I love dolphins, waterfalls, the rain, and a beautiful sunrise.  I am a morning person, but if you aren't I can control my enthusiasm until you are awake (usually)

A little bit about your ideal match:  I would be delighted to find someone that sees value in the normal things in life.  Someone that can weather a storm without becoming part of it.  Someone who would enjoy traveling, be it to Disney World or across the pond, who can laugh with me when we find out the airline changed the gate.  Life is an adventure.  It isn’t always smooth sailing, but it is always interesting!  I am looking for someone that wants to share that adventure with me.


----------



## Dobby

First Name:   Dari-Lynn

Location:    Northern Manitoba

Age:      almost 36

Sex:      female

Hair/Eye Color:       brown/blue

Body Type:        full figured but working on it

Ethnicity:          Canadian

Occupation:               early childhood educator

Do you have any kids:            1 boy, 1 girl

Do you have any pets:       nope

Favorite activities:        reading, movies, planning trips, walking

Favorite movie:    Up!, Die Hard quartet, Eight Below, Harry Potter, etc

Favorite color(s):    purple and green

Favorite Disney character(s):     Dopey, Eeyore, Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself:     I live in my hometown in the boonies, but would love to move closer to civilization one day.  I'm a little shy at first, but have a great sense of humor.  I love to learn, love to daydream, and hate spiders. lol!
A little bit about your ideal match:    I would love to find someone who shares a love of Disney, family time, and learning something new every day.


----------



## mytripsandraces

JeffGoldblum said:


> * Name: * Jeff
> 
> *Location:* Hollywood, CA
> 
> *Age:* 57
> 
> *Sex:* M
> 
> *Hair/Eye Color:* Brown
> 
> *Occupation:* Actor
> 
> *Do you have any kids:* No
> 
> *Do you have any pets:* Yes
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Acting, travel, giving out quotes from my movies. "Yeah, but John, if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists. "
> 
> *Favorite movie:* Jurassic Park
> 
> *Favorite color(s):* Green
> 
> *Favorite Disney character(s): * The Dinosaur from Dinosaur
> 
> *A little bit about yourself:* I can wiggle one ear at a time. My first movie role was in "Death Wish".  I was engaged to Laura Dern for a short time, but we never married.  I enjoy filming movies with large, CG Dinosaurs, and I also enjoy Italian food.



Nice work!


----------



## a paper star

First Name: Ashley

Location: Texas

Age: 24

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Curvy( I guess) and Petite

Ethnicity: Mexican and Caucasian

Occupation: I do odd jobs ex. cleaning, office work, babysitting, ect. It's not my life goal it's just something till I find what I want to do in life.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A dog

Favorite Activities: Shopping, Listening to Music, Singing, Going to the movies, Surfing the web, Learning about the past/history/old hollywood

Favorite Movie: Meet me in St. Louis but Easter Parade is a close second. I like a lot of movies so I really couldn't narrow it down to one!

Favorite Color(s): Pink and Blue

Favorite Disney Character(s): Alice

A little bit about yourself: I'm shy and quiet until you get to know me. I am a Cancerian (Zodiac sign) and I'm just like it! I love old hollywood (esp. the 30's and 40's). I like learning about history/the past. I'm not someone who goes to clubs/bars. I'm not an outdoorsy or sporty type. I love Fashion/Shopping/Clothes- I guess you could say I'm pretty much a girly girl.

A little bit about your ideal match: Okay so everyone says this but I like someone who is funny, kind and caring. Two of my turn offs are smoking and immaturity. (I'm not saying you need to be 40-something I just don't like immature guys.)


----------



## OregonGirl

Bumpers....


----------



## JumpinJ

First Name: Julie

Location: Just outside Toronto, Canada (Definitely willing to travel though)

Age: 36

Hair/Eye Color: Brown (subject to change)/Hazel

Body Type: Tending towards "Hibernating Curvy" right now

Ethnicity: Mongrel. L'il bit of everything, but I actually hold dual Canadian/Irish citizenships

Occupation: CSR for large insurance company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Not currently

Favorite Activities: Reading, movies, riding my motorcycle, hanging with friends/family. Really, I'm sort of boring, but always willing to try something new.... I'm not into the party scene, I prefer spending quality time with close friends and family.

Favorite Movie: The Princess Bride, or Mary Poppins.

Favorite Color(s): Purple, green, red.. umm... hard to choose. And why does this matter? Really?!?

Favorite Disney Character(s): Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself: I always tell people I'm shy and they never believe me! Apparently I come across as confident, but I'm really not... I love laughing (at myself mostly...)  My sense of humor tends to the sarcastic and absurd. I used to be really sporty, but I've sort of lost that, would love to get more into doing 'things' with somebody. I'm a DVC member and of course am hooked to going down to WDW. Just ask anything else!

A little bit about your ideal match: It's hard to tell. I get along with pretty well just about anybody. Looks are less important than attitude. Gotta have some morals! Sense of humor is a must of course, everything else is subject to negotiation.

I'm always open to new friends to talk to and even go hit The World with! Drop me a line (even you women feel free because I need more friends


----------



## mjperry

irst Name: Michael mjayperry@gmailcom

Location: South Mississippi

Age: 33

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color:Blue Eyes

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Creative Service Producer/Videographer/Editor at a TV Station.

Do you have any kids:NO

Do you have any pets:YES

Favorite activities: I love my job , but also Love going to WDW, and also I'm a Airplane Geek.

Favorite movie:Ben-HUR

Favorite color(s):Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Mickey and Captain Jack sparrow

A little bit about yourself:I'm a CDG ( Certified Disney Geek), but other then that I love the arts and also a Airplane geek so airshows and WDW are two places I love to go to have fun. The Beach is also one of my favorite places to go, I hope to one day move to Florida (Orlando area). I work in TV Production a job which I love. 

A little bit about your ideal match:I'm looking for a lady that is caring , smart and must love to laugh if you can't laugh then we will not work. Someone who is mature, but not afraid to have a good time and show that inner child inside.
Must love Adventure and be able to dream.


----------



## Liz from Diz




----------



## CMwannabe

First Name: Amanda

Location:Chicago,IL

Age:25 

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:both brown

Body Type:average

Ethnicity:white

Occupation:gift shop employee at the zoo

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: a puurfect black cat named Dino

Favorite activities:reading, enjoying getting lost in the crowd downtown, watching movies,shoe shopping,spending time with good friends, and also enjoy volunteering at a theater as a stage manager

Favorite movie:the Godfather

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s):Snow White,Maleficent,tigger

A little bit about yourself:I have lived in Chicago for a little over a year now;I am originally from Ohio,enjoy laughing at the random things in life,making people laugh, enjoying the sunshine when it is out,and if you tied my hands behind my back, I wouldn't be able to talk

A little bit about your ideal match:taller than me is a plus(I'm 5'3 so that's not so hard),a good sense of humor,can handle a good debate, loves good food,enjoys reaching a destination without always using the pre-planned route(my friends call these my little adventures),and doesn't mind me singing and dancing in the car


----------



## DaisyLady86

What the heck? this could be fun!!

First Name: Lauren

Location:Tallahassee FL, soon to be Clearwater FL

Age:23 (24 next month! AHH!)

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:brown, blue

Body Type:average

Ethnicity:white

Occupation:College graduate haha. I'm a manager at a wing joint (Dream big!)

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: not that live with me

Favorite activities:gyming (lol) reading, writing, causing trouble 

Favorite movie:Casablanca

Favorite color(s)ink

Favorite Disney character(s)aisy!!

A little bit about yourself: I'm a recent FSU grad. I'm still living in Tally but hopefully will be moving soon!! I've been going to Disney since i was born and haven't needed a park map in forever but I like to get them just cause lol. I enjoy relaxing nights at the bar with my friends as well as taking road trips and seeing what this world has to offer. My friends are completely annoyed with my disney obsession as well as my NASA obsession. I enjoy intelligent conversation but will laugh at fart jokes all night long. I'm a nerd. 

A little bit about your ideal match: More than anything: he needs to be able to hold my interest in a conversation. I get bored easily! I need to laugh! I need a guy who knows what he's talking about and shows an actual interest in what I'm talking about. I was in college for 4+ years and am SICK of frat guys. Not that all frat guys are bad but I need someone who is a bit smarter than the average fratter lol. I'd like a guy who would share a drink or two with me at Epcot but who would also geek-out with me at the One Man's Dream exhibit.

I'm not sure how to upload pics onto this board ( can you tell i'm technologically inept?) so if ya wanna see my pic, let me know how! lol


----------



## CMwannabe

It slipped my mind to include a photo, so I changed my avatar. (um, ignore the bear ears, it was halloween)


----------



## DaisyLady86

Yea At least i have my avatar, even though you can barely make me out. At least you know I'm short considering i'm basically the same height as Mickey! lol


----------



## honugirl

First Name: Lisa

Location: Washington State

Age: almost 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair (naturally) but I like to have a little fun with it. For the Olympics it had Red/White/Blue patches and for my upcoming surgery it'll have pink/purple patches at the request of my nurse. 

Body Type: Athlete trapped in a chubby body, but that will be changing soon

Ethnicity: Portuguese/Irish

Occupation: Currently I'm a Professional Patient, but going back to school at the end of the year/beginning of next year for communications/marketing. 

Do you have any kids: No kids

Do you have any pets: No pets currently, but once I'm home more I'd like to get a dog and a horse

Favorite activities: Ice hockey, golf, Disney of course, museums, traveling 

Favorite movie: Miss Congeniality

Favorite color(s): Purple and Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger and Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty independent and like doing my own thing, but I love being with friends and family too. Traveling to Disney is one of my favorite things. I'm at home on the ice rink either in the net stopping pucks or refereeing the game. I have a desire to get back to performing improv comedy. I love being on stage and I love making people laugh. I put a lot of time and energy into my volunteer work. My favorite to are my VFW Troop Support and my Honor Flights, which is a program that flies WW2 vets to D.C. to see their memorial. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm a romantic so I'm looking for someone who is kind and compassionate but would stick up for me if necessary, a little bit of warrior is good. Must enjoy history and other nerdly pursuits.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

I just wanted to make a post saying I'm not 57, I posted this to lighten the mood and be silly, all that info is about Jeff Goldblum from google and his wiki, including his age! And I photoshopped all the pics. I am in my late 20s. 




JeffGoldblum said:


> Edit: I've had a few PMs, sorry but I am not 57, I just posted all this info about Jeff Goldblum to lighten the mood
> 
> * Name: * Jeff
> 
> *Location:* Hollywood, CA
> 
> *Age:* 57
> 
> *Sex:* M
> 
> *Hair/Eye Color:* Brown
> 
> *Occupation:* Actor
> 
> *Do you have any kids:* No
> 
> *Do you have any pets:* Yes
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Acting, travel, giving out quotes from my movies. "Yeah, but John, if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists. "
> 
> *Favorite movie:* Jurassic Park
> 
> *Favorite color(s):* Green
> 
> *Favorite Disney character(s): * The Dinosaur from Dinosaur
> 
> *A little bit about yourself:* I can wiggle one ear at a time. My first movie role was in "Death Wish".  I was engaged to Laura Dern for a short time, but we never married.  I enjoy filming movies with large, CG Dinosaurs, and I also enjoy Italian food.


----------



## PiratesFan

> I just wanted to make a post saying I'm not 57, I posted this to lighten the mood and be silly, all that info is about Jeff Goldblum from google and his wiki, including his age! And I photoshopped all the pics. I am in my late 20s.



Then you should give us your real info cause I am in my early 20s! *lol*


----------



## diznut66

First Name:   Gary

Location:   St Petersburg FL

Age: 43

Sex:  M

Hair/Eye Color:  Blue eyes and salt and pepper hair

Body Type:  Average

Ethnicity:  Mutt

Occupation:  Computers

Do you have any kids: 2 that don't live with me

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs

Favorite activities: Disney, Movies, Fishing, Disney

Favorite movie: Wow....too many to pick just one

Favorite color(s):  Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey and Mary Poppins has my heart 

A little bit about yourself: Love Disney, easy going, love living in Florida, low maintenance

A little bit about your ideal match:  understands what is important in life, good and kind heart and of course LOVES DISNEY


----------



## Chloesmom

JeffGoldblum said:


> I just wanted to make a post saying I'm not 57, I posted this to lighten the mood and be silly, all that info is about Jeff Goldblum from google and his wiki, including his age! And I photoshopped all the pics. I am in my late 20s.



This is hysterical!!! Funnies thing I have seen in forever!


----------



## DisneyDadNY

First Name: John

Location: Saratoga Springs, NY

Age: 44

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: normal

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Tech support engineer

Do you have any kids: yes, 2 still at home

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Disney, internet, social networking

Favorite movie: POTC

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Single dad hoping to meet someone who loves Disney as much as I do.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must 'get' Disney, like kids, and that is all I can come up with.


----------



## OregonGirl

Bumparoonie from your friendly OP! Anyone find love yet?


----------



## diznut66

yea finally got my picture loaded on the site


----------



## OregonGirl

BUMP!  

And I want to start hearing about some possible love connections, people!


----------



## sarahgirl

OregonGirl said:


> BUMP!
> 
> And I want to start hearing about some possible love connections, people!



I think its going to be difficult for most to find anyone, if for no other reason than the geographic distance is so great from the few people who have posted here.


----------



## mjperry

Anyone from Mississippi, Alabama on here?


----------



## SteveK3

I too have seen that there seem to be no "dating" sites for singles who live and breathe Disney. I have actually begun to think about setting up such a site. 

Would such a site be welcomed as there is an investment to start-up? 
If yes, would a small membership fee be inline or should it be free with some advertising?

In the meantime, I will post a short profile in another posting.



OregonGirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ok, so I have been reading various adult/solo threads and it has come to my attention that many of us who are single would like to meet other single folks in the hopes that maybe we might find our *match*. I figure it is a given that we are all nuts about Disney, and that we can feel relatively safe posting on Disboards.
> 
> That said, I'd like to start the thread the specifically addresses/introduces all the single folks here who might be looking. The following can be tweaking by individual posters, but I propose this as a format:
> 
> 
> First Name:
> 
> Location:
> 
> Age:
> 
> Sex:
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:
> 
> Body Type:
> 
> Ethnicity:
> 
> Occupation:
> 
> Do you have any kids:
> 
> Do you have any pets:
> 
> Favorite activities:
> 
> Favorite movie:
> 
> Favorite color(s):
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):
> 
> A little bit about yourself:
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> 
> 
> I feel I should add a couple of suggestions/rules. There is no age limit to this thread, except you should probably be over 18. You should probably be single in some way, shape or form if you are going to post. I would suggest that rather than responding to posts on this thread interested people should visitor PM or befriend each other. I would also suggest that if your profile picture isn't of yourself (i.e. like mine is), it would be fun if you included a picture in your post. I hope all this sounds fair and reasonable.


----------



## Wasre

SteveK3 said:


> I too have seen that there seem to be no "dating" sites for singles who live and breathe Disney. I have actually begun to think about setting up such a site.
> 
> Would such a site be welcomed as there is an investment to start-up?
> If yes, would a small membership fee be inline or should it be free with some advertising?
> 
> In the meantime, I will post a short profile in another posting.




There is actually DISDates, however, the problem there, like a lot of dating sites is that you always seem to have an abundance of either males or females.  There never seems to be an even split.  The other problem that a few others have mentioned seems to be distance from potential matches.

Maybe I'm a lucky one, but I have met someone from here that we're starting to see each other and see if we're a good match.  So far I think we're hitting it off well, but that's just my opinion.    I'll see what she thinks of me as we go.


----------



## DFD

drive by bump


----------



## lyncecelia

OregonGirl said:


> BUMP!
> 
> And I want to start hearing about some possible love connections, people!



I did!  So awesome


----------



## disneylady

First Name: Sandy

Location: Virginia

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: light brown/blue

Body Type: normal

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: self-employed educator

Do you have any kids: yes, 2 at home

Do you have any pets: 1, t-cup chihuahua

Favorite activities: planning Disney trips, browsing internet, reading, anything that involves my children

Favorite movie: It's hard to pick just one. I LOVE MOVIES.

Favorite color(s): black

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, of course

A little bit about yourself: Single mom hoping to meet someone who loves Disney as much as I do, not just Disney World, but also Disney Cruise Line.  I am active in my children's school, as well as all activities that they are involved in.  I am a Christian and carry myself like a lady. I feel that honesty and open communication is key in all relationships.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must 'get' Disney and want to take it all in, not just see it as a chore to get through the day at WDW. Must enjoy the joys and trials that come with teens. Cannot be a smoker and prefer someone that is strong in their Christian faith.


----------



## DFD

_Bump_


----------



## DFD

DisneyFirefly said:


> No longer single


----------



## PixieDustPrincess05

Hi all!

My name is Janine and I am very married (LOL), however......... a coworker of mine whom I am very good friends with is seeking his Cinderella. He is very sweet, a little shy , and an avid Disney and animal lover.  He is about 6', average build, wavy brown hair, blue eyes, and very athletic.  He is a successful accountant waiting and willing to share his life with that special .  New Jersey/ PA preferred.  PM me with all inquires please!!!!!


----------



## cbg1027

JeffGoldblum said:


> I just wanted to make a post saying I'm not 57, I posted this to lighten the mood and be silly, all that info is about Jeff Goldblum from google and his wiki, including his age! And I photoshopped all the pics. I am in my late 20s.



I love the photo of him on Dumbo. I can just hear him saying "To infinity and beyond Dumbo!"


----------



## Disneyfn420

First Name: Leslie

Location: Queens, NY

Age: 40

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty blonde/brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Admin

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Anything outdoors, Broadway shows, listening to music, sports, travel 

Favorite movie: A League of Their Own, Big, Enchanted

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Haven't come close to meeting the right guy yet..hoping he is out there somewhere

A little bit about your ideal match: Just looking for someone who is a kid at heart like myself! Honesty is also very important and a good sense of humor


----------



## DFD

PixieDustPrincess05 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Janine and I am very married (LOL), however......... a coworker of mine whom I am very good friends with is seeking his Cinderella. He is very sweet, a little shy , and an avid Disney and animal lover.  He is about 6', average build, wavy brown hair, blue eyes, and very athletic.  He is a successful accountant waiting and willing to share his life with that special .  New Jersey/ PA preferred.  PM me with all inquires please!!!!!



you should have him join the DIS 

planning a July BBQ in the Tristate(Pa/De/Joisey)... will PM you if he has not join yet...   the worst thing that can happen isn he gaining a few friends


----------



## DFD

DisneyHeather said:


> First Name: Heather
> 
> Location: Redding, California
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is comfortable in their own skin.  Someone who can make me laugh.  Someone who knows what he wants in life and is working towards getting it if he doesn't already have it. /COLOR]






Spyells said:


> *First Name:* Shanae
> 
> *Location:* Long Beach, CA, U.S.A
> 
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:[/B] Well, for my ideal match I want someone who loves Disney of course!  But, most importantly I want a good guy that has a goal in life. Whether hes in school or trying to start a business, I just want to know that he has some type of goal that he is striving for. I also want someone who is mature and has a sense of humor and is really nice. I would like for him to also be Christian. Thats really all that I ask. I hope that isnt too much.





JeffGoldblum said:


> Edit: I've had a few PMs, sorry but I am not 57, I just posted all this info about Jeff Goldblum to lighten the mood
> 
> * Name: * Jeff





bwaite01 said:


> First Name: Brock
> 
> Location: Tehachapi, CA
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I am just looking for someone I share similar interest with.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

First Name: Mike

Location: Poinciana Florida (Specifically Solivita, which is a 55+ community)

Age: 70 (Official Dirty Old Man)

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown turning gray/Hazel

Body Type: A bit on the heavy side

Ethnicity:  New Yorker

Occupation: Retired CPA but still have a tax practice.  Work no more than two days per week at WDW (Typhoon Lagoon)

Do you have any kids:  None to my knowledge

Do you have any pets: Two cats

Favorite activities:  Tournament Bridge, Mensa, Disney, Travel

Favorite movie:  The Gods Must Be Crazy

Favorite color(s):  Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):  Figment, Cheshire Cat

A little bit about yourself: I have a very weird sense of humor

A little bit about your ideal match:  Intelligent.  Would be willing to put up with me.  Not into Television.

Here I am with a very large Figment






Here are Toby and Ashley


----------



## Blueeyes101817

PixieDustPrincess05 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Janine and I am very married (LOL), however......... a coworker of mine whom I am very good friends with is seeking his Cinderella. He is very sweet, a little shy , and an avid Disney and animal lover.  He is about 6', average build, wavy brown hair, blue eyes, and very athletic.  He is a successful accountant waiting and willing to share his life with that special .  New Jersey/ PA preferred.  PM me with all inquires please!!!!!



Hi Janine-
He should join the DIS! I have made some great friends at least from this site


----------



## Uuaww

First Name: Ted

Location: St. Croix, USVI

Age: 24

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Federal Government

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Cooking, eating, traveling, soccer, Ultimate

Favorite movie: Saving Private Ryan, Point Break

Favorite color(s): Orange and White

Favorite Disney character(s): Rafiki

A little bit about yourself: I grew up in Oakland, CA; moved to the Caribbean over a year ago and love it.  Not my home forever but for now it is alright.  I enjoy playing sports and lounging on the beaches.  I love to cook and eat.  I am part of the Beautiful People's Club, member # 03808.  I work as an Agriculture Specialist for the government.  Ummm, any questions? just ask.

A little bit about your ideal match: Young, cute, willing to travel and be active.  Little bit of sass doesn't hurt.





This is me last Halloween, note the Faux Hawk and Heart out on my sleeve.  I was a human white board.


----------



## calurduran

First Name: Danny

Location: Bradenton, FL

Age: 30

Sex: Yes, please (look...someone had to make that joke). M.

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Professor

Do you have any kids: I really hope not. I have tremendous respect for those who choose to have kids, but I don't expect I'll be among them.

Do you have any pets: Nope.

Favorite activities: reading, surfing the internets, playing games (board, video, pen-and-paper), watching soccer, taking long walks, and obviously going to WDW.

Favorite movie: I don't watch a ton of movies, but Princess Bride is a classic. Clue is a close second, with maybe Labyrinth in third.

Favorite color(s): Aqua. Or teal. Wait, is there a difference?

Favorite Disney character(s): It's just not a good thing if I say Eeyore, is it?

A little bit about yourself: I just moved to Florida a few years ago and I love it here. After moving around way too much in the last decade (I think I've lived near most of the people who've posted in this thread at one time or another), I'm happy to have found a place I can call home. I think the quickest way to describe myself is to say that I'm a pretty massive nerd but, because of my occupation, I hide it really well in public. But I still play Dungeons and Dragons and read fantasy novels, so the facade is a lie  

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm unfortunately very geographically restricted, inasmuch as I just bought a house and I love my job. Other than that, I'm pretty open. I've learned that we can all have our wish lists but you never really know who you click with until you talk to them. Plus, if you love Disney -- and why would you be here if you didn't -- frankly it'd just be cool to be friends if nothing else. Going to Disney solo is fun, but going with someone else has the potential to be so much better.

I don't have enough posts to put in a link or image, but if you google "rincewind42" and "okcupid" my profile is the top link


----------



## CarolAnnC

Wasre said:


> There is actually DISDates, however, the problem there, like a lot of dating sites is that you always seem to have an abundance of either males or females.  There never seems to be an even split.  The other problem that a few others have mentioned seems to be distance from potential matches.
> 
> Maybe I'm a lucky one, but I have met someone from here that we're starting to see each other and see if we're a good match.  So far I think we're hitting it off well, but that's just my opinion.    I'll see what she thinks of me as we go.



Count me as a lucky one too.  DH and I met here on the DIS a number of years ago, and we have now been married 6 years!  Disney is a fabulous common ground to start out with in a relationship...


----------



## nee

bump


----------



## Disneygirl86

.


----------



## jwhtewolfd

First Name: Jamie

Location: Arabi (just east of New Orleans), LA

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: long dark brown/hazel

Body Type: see pic

Ethnicity: mostly Italian, some French

Occupation: vet tech 

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: watching the Saints, movies (anything but gore), going to WDW (duh), surfing the net

Favorite movie: Disney - The Lion King; non-Disney - Interview with the Vampire

Favorite color(s): blue, black

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, Scar

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney, my two cats, alternative and heavy metal music, chocolate milk and football.  I'm pretty low-key and still a little shy, though I've gotten better at showing the real me.  I have a dry/sarcastic sense of humor.  

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal prince would love to go to WDW, watch movies on the couch, reserve fall Sundays for football and go to Metallica concerts with me.  Looking for someone with a good balance of relaxing and responsibility.


----------



## mizg21077

First Name: Cecilia or Cece

Location: Bayville, New Jersey (aka the Jersey Shore) 

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Full Figured Gal (but losing weight)

Ethnicity: Italian

Occupation: Subsitute Teacher and Pea Pod Shopper

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: yep (birds, dogs, fish, turtle)

Favorite activities: reading, lurking on the dis boards

Favorite movie: POTC and most Disney/Pixar flicks

Favorite color(s): Blue and Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Pooh, Jack (from Nightmare and the Captain)

A little bit about yourself: Well Im a pretty laid back girl, I enjoy lots of things that do not include writing about myself online...I like to travel espically to Disney and try to go at least once a year my family has DVC so i tend to go more often then most...My goal in life is to move to Florida so i can go more often and this might actually happen since i can't find a teaching job in NJ..I have some tattoos and like them on others as well. Im a teacher (currently a sub for one of urban distracts) I love the kids but hate the politics of it.  PM if you would like to know more.

A little bit about your ideal match: Well I'd like to find one close to my age but older, younger really doesn't matter to much to me as long as we have something in common.  I'd like to meet someone who lives close to me.  I'd like to find someone to travel with, right now I tend to go with one of my sisters or alone and would love to meet someone who loves the world as much as I do or who will at least try to love it.  Overall just someone who is openminded and fun to be with.


----------



## MyMuse

What the heck? I'll jump in    

First Name: Michele 
(dad tried for Mickey for a nickname but didn't catch on...., but it was after Mantle not the Mouse)

Location: North NJ

Age: 30...plus 8. 


Sex: hehe. Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Blue/Green 

Body Type: Curv-a-licious! 

Ethnicity: Italian/German (and a bit Welsh)

Occupation: Project Specialist 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yes, a very lively 16 yr old rescue cat named Prozac 

Favorite activities: Travel, Social Media, Fitness (gym, hiking novice), Writing, drinking coffee, love for USA Network shows , taxes/tax law

Favorite movie: I'll rephrase to Favorite Types of Movie: Comedy, some Classics (ie: Sound of Music)

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): like them all 

A little bit about yourself:  hmm, have no idea what to say!  You can read my TRs to gain insight , see sig below. I also have a Facebook page & Twitter, but PM me for that. 

A little bit about your ideal match: well, obviously likes to travel, sense of humor, responsible


----------



## MyMuse

DFD said:


> planning a July BBQ in the Tristate(Pa/De/Joisey)... will PM you if he has not join yet...   the worst thing that can happen isn he gaining a few friends



There is a Disney meet planned for NYC on June 26th! It is also a Vinylmation trading party!


----------



## DFD

wake up wake up time to plan a singles meet....


----------



## DFD

nice number of peeps from NY/NJ... meet..meet..meet... 




PyxiiDustt said:


> I love this idea =)
> 
> First Name: Hayley
> 
> Location: Central Jersey
> 
> Age: 20
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently brown, but I get bored so it changes a lot  Eye color is green
> 
> Body Type: Somewhere between slim and average, I suppose.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian (German/Polish descent)
> 
> Occupation: Student; History Major
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yep, two dogs and two cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Watching football; Shopping
> 
> Favorite movie: Ummmm... Independence Day. I think.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still well lol. I'm in college, which is probably important to throw out there, and the most important thing in my life right now is finishing and [hopefully] going to grad school after.  I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself.  I work during the summers and winter break pretty much constantly, so I have my own money and don't only spend my parents. I hope one day to move out of New Jersey, because I don't really like it here. It's too cold. I hope to end up somewhere down south, preferably either Texas or Florida.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh.  He needs to be a nice person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly.  I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that.  My age range is preferably 20-25.  Other than that, I don't really have specifics. Other then I've had my wedding planned in WDW since I was 10, so he needs to be aware that, if it works out, that's where we're getting married





Stacy's a freak said:


> First Name: Stacy
> 
> Location:  Central NY State (Near Watkins Glen)
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  Brown with blonde highlights, Blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average-Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity:  caucasian
> 
> Occupation: office manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: yes, a dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Other than WDW, wine tasting, spending social time with others (get togethers, games, sports, etc.)
> 
> Favorite movie:  It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> Favorite color(s): red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am an independent woman. I was married for 7 years and have been single on and off since 2003.  I have a dry, somewhat dark sense of humor (think British), love to sing and music in general.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: must have a great sense of humor!  Must be employed and self reliant in his own way.
> 
> If anyone would like a picture, just ask





twe1vestone2 said:


> First Name: Joe
> 
> Location: Orange County, NY
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Law Enforcement
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities: videogames, jiu jitsu, work
> 
> Favorite movie: Ghostbusters
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Genie
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I work alot, soo it hinders me from enjoying my hobbies and most of the time meeting people. Thats about all lol
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I'll know it when I find her I guess





Blueeyes101817 said:


> First Name: Jen
> 
> Location: New Jersey
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/blonde hair and blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Kindergarten teacher
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope but would like kids someday
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not right now
> 
> Favorite activities: traveling..watching sports (especially football!)
> 
> Favorite movie: Ladder 49
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love traveling--disney and cruises are my favorite vacations! Of course, I also love traveling to watch my favorite football team play.. Most of the teachers I work with are females so I cant really meet anyone at work. Im a bit shy when I first meet someone, but that doesnt last long. My family and I are very close.  A lot of my friends are all starting to get engaged and married and I want my turn eventually
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I dont have a specific type but just someone that I can see building a life with.





DisneyDadNY said:


> First Name: John
> 
> Location: Saratoga Springs, NY
> 
> Age: 44
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel
> 
> Body Type: normal
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: Tech support engineer
> 
> Do you have any kids: yes, 2 still at home
> 
> Do you have any pets: no
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney, internet, social networking
> 
> Favorite movie: POTC
> 
> Favorite color(s): blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Single dad hoping to meet someone who loves Disney as much as I do.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Must 'get' Disney, like kids, and that is all I can come up with.





SteveK3 said:


> I too have seen that there seem to be no "dating" sites for singles who live and breathe Disney. I have actually begun to think about setting up such a site.
> 
> Would such a site be welcomed as there is an investment to start-up?
> If yes, would a small membership fee be inline or should it be free with some advertising?
> 
> In the meantime, I will post a short profile in another posting.





PixieDustPrincess05 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Janine and I am very married (LOL), however......... a coworker of mine whom I am very good friends with is seeking his Cinderella. He is very sweet, a little shy , and an avid Disney and animal lover.  He is about 6', average build, wavy brown hair, blue eyes, and very athletic.  He is a successful accountant waiting and willing to share his life with that special .  New Jersey/ PA preferred.  PM me with all inquires please!!!!!





Disneyfn420 said:


> First Name: Leslie
> 
> Location: Queens, NY
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dirty blonde/brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Admin
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Anything outdoors, Broadway shows, listening to music, sports, travel
> 
> Favorite movie: A League of Their Own, Big, Enchanted
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Haven't come close to meeting the right guy yet..hoping he is out there somewhere
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Just looking for someone who is a kid at heart like myself! Honesty is also very important and a good sense of humor





mizg21077 said:


> First Name: Cecilia or Cece
> 
> Location: Bayville, New Jersey (aka the Jersey Shore)
> 
> Age: 33
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Full Figured Gal (but losing weight)
> 
> Ethnicity: Italian
> 
> Occupation: Subsitute Teacher and Pea Pod Shopper
> 
> Do you have any kids: nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: yep (birds, dogs, fish, turtle)
> 
> Favorite activities: reading, lurking on the dis boards
> 
> Favorite movie: POTC and most Disney/Pixar flicks
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue and Yellow
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Pooh, Jack (from Nightmare and the Captain)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Well Im a pretty laid back girl, I enjoy lots of things that do not include writing about myself online...I like to travel espically to Disney and try to go at least once a year my family has DVC so i tend to go more often then most...My goal in life is to move to Florida so i can go more often and this might actually happen since i can't find a teaching job in NJ..I have some tattoos and like them on others as well. Im a teacher (currently a sub for one of urban distracts) I love the kids but hate the politics of it.  PM if you would like to know more.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Well I'd like to find one close to my age but older, younger really doesn't matter to much to me as long as we have something in common.  I'd like to meet someone who lives close to me.  I'd like to find someone to travel with, right now I tend to go with one of my sisters or alone and would love to meet someone who loves the world as much as I do or who will at least try to love it.  Overall just someone who is openminded and fun to be with.





MyMuse said:


> What the heck? I'll jump in
> 
> First Name: Michele
> (dad tried for Mickey for a nickname but didn't catch on...., but it was after Mantle not the Mouse)
> 
> Location: North NJ
> 
> Age: 30...plus 8.
> 
> 
> Sex: hehe. Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Blue/Green
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> (gym is helping with that  )
> 
> Ethnicity: Italian / German (and a bit Welsh)
> 
> Occupation: Project Specialist
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, a very lively 16 yr old rescue cat named Prozac
> 
> Favorite activities: Reading, Travel, Social Media, Fitness (gym, hike novice), Writing, drinking coffee, love for USA Network shows , taxes/tax law
> 
> Favorite movie: I'll rephrase to Favorite Types of Movie: Comedy, some Classics (ie: Sound of Music)
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): like them all
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  hmm, have no idea what to say!  You can read my TRs to gain insight , see sig below. I also have a Facebook page & Twitter, but PM me for that.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: well, obviously likes to travel, sense of humor, responsible


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> wake up wake up time to plan a singles meet....



The same bar that you've never been too.....


----------



## epcotfan

Is it just me or are there like way more women than men posting here?


----------



## DFD

epcotfan said:


> Is it just me or are there like way more women than men posting here?



nope.. youre right...


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

First Name: Kailey

Location: Ankeny, Iowa

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: Full Figured, but working on it.

Ethnicity: Caucasian.

Occupation: Graphic Design Art Student / Animal Resuce Leauge Volunteer.

Do you have any kids: No, but I wish one day to have some after I get married.

Do you have any pets: Not at this time, but I've had fish, dogs, rabbit, and a cat.

Favorite activities: I love to draw, watch movies and tv, surf the net, walk, read, listen to music (Pretty much everything but rap), dress up in costumes for fun when I can, go to church, hang with my friends.

Favorite movie: Favorite Disney Movie would be the Pirates of the Caribbean Series and non-Disney Movie would be the Twilight Saga.

Favorite color(s): I love red, black, and pink.

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Sally, Beast, Stitch, Lilo, Giselle, Davy Jones, Barbossa, Tia Dalma, sometimes Elizabeth Swan, Tinkerbell, Bolt, Mittens, Rhino, Peter Pan, Alice Kingsley, Mad Hatter, Cheshire Cat, Doormouse, pretty much all the Princesses and I'm sure there is more.

A little bit about yourself: I'm a Pastor's daughter (No I'm not a wild child).  I go to church when ever I can.  I love to hang out with my friends.  I also have a passion for different movies (I love watching them for their different things the create and make you feel, see, and imagine).  I love drawing and hope to make art my job.  I want to take an internship at Disney World and try and get into their design group possibly.  I love listening to different kinds of music.  I can go from hard rock to Disney Music to Christian Music.  My favorite bands are My Chemical Romance, Flyleaf, Skillet, Kutless, etc.  I love the Pirates of the Caribbean Soundtracks and the different Nightmare Before Christmas ones as well.  I love also Enchanted and hope to make a costume of the dress that Giselle wears in the fairyland as a cartoon.  I have a hoping of meeting my Pirate Princess and him being as thrilled to do things of the same nature as me.  I hope for fun, Halloween, and parties we can dress up as our favorite character couples, be it Disney or not.  I hope to one day do The Joker and Harley Quinn and maybe Edward and Bella lol  but it isn't to much of a requirement.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I want a strong Christian man that will love God, then me and family.  We'd go to Disney World when ever we can.  I imagine a Honeymoon at Walt Disney World in a more upscale resort there then what I've been too.  Maybe even going on the Cruise at one point.  I hope that he'll be able to deal with my qorkiness and childish ways.  Like when/if we go to Disney understanding I must get pics with the characters lol   I love to imagine and I would like him to be able to too.  Another want is that if we go to Disney World on our Honeymoon I'd want to wear the Mickey Ear Vail and he the Mickey Ear Groom Hat.  I'd love to snuggle with him on the Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion Rides, and steal a kiss during the Wishes Fireworks Show.  For our first date I'd want to go to dinner with him and talk about each other, go walking around a mall and look around at the shops and continue to talk and then maybe go see a movie and hold hands.  I'm sure there is much more I can think of and I hope I haven't scared the men off lol  
Until then I stay waiting in my castle waiting for my Pirate Prince to come


----------



## OregonGirl

Agreed. I *MAY* have met someone through disboards myself, but overall I am disappointed in the men. 

I agree with DFD - those who are close in geography should schedule a group meet or something. You'll never know unless you give someone else a try. 

Anger aside, here's hoping we all find our Prince Charmings 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)  [[ mom (57)  dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## DFD

OregonGirl said:


> Agreed. I *MAY* have met someone through disboards myself, but overall I am disappointed in the men.
> 
> I agree with DFD - those who are close in geography should schedule a group meet or something. You'll never know unless you give someone else a try.
> 
> Anger aside, here's hoping we all find our Prince Charmings



Carey!!!  I am so glad to read this!!!   Hope all is well with you and have a wonderful Holiday 

You better help me bump this thread even  now that you have sorta kinda found your prince


----------



## Birdman1511

Hey now.. we're out here.. you just gotta look a little bit harder


----------



## WdwforLife

First Name: Joe

Location: Bucks County, PA

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn, Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Assistant Manager

Do you have any kids: Nah

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Disney Parks (duh), Artsy Crap, Animating

Favorite movie: Ghostbusters

Favorite color(s): Blue?

Favorite Disney character(s): Lady

A little bit about yourself: I am an art student living on my own NOT producing art. Ha! Uuumm...I just enjoy living the dream for now.

A little bit about your ideal match: Gotta be smart, funny, love Disney and have GREAT teeth!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Birdman1511 said:


> Hey now.. we're out here.. you just gotta look a little bit harder



And you have to post like a crazied girl more often lol.  JK 
I'm glad men are starting to speak up


----------



## calurduran

Well if you all would move to Florida that would make it a lot easier for the men in the thread who live there  What's that, _we should move_? Hey, we're the ones living close to Disney World!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I wish i lived in Florida   Well sometimes lol XD


----------



## Birdman1511

calurduran said:


> Well if you all would move to Florida that would make it a lot easier for the men in the thread who live there  What's that, _we should move_? Hey, we're the ones living close to Disney World!



Amen to that


----------



## captaindavidhook

First Name: David 

Location: NJ

Age: 37

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Blue Eyes 

Body Type: Avg/med build

Ethnicity: Italian/Irish

Occupation: Landscaper/Baseball Coach 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No 

Favorite activities: Sports, movies, history, walks, cooking..anything fun pretty much

Favorite movie: Caddyshack, Saving Private Ryan, Superbad, 300, Gettysburg, Fast Times At Ridgemont High

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Hook, Pluto, Stitch, Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself:  I guess I would say i'm very outgoing with a good sense of humor. Very laid back at times, always looking for some great fun and conversation. Anything you like to know feel free to pm me. I'm practically an open book. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Sense of humor is a must. Some one outgoing who shares some of the same interest and values I share. If your outgoing that is always a plus. If you like sports, even better LOL[/COLOR]


----------



## captaindavidhook

epcotfan said:


> Is it just me or are there like way more women than men posting here?



There are plenty of us guys out here..U just gotta look around lol


----------



## osukristin227

First Name: Kristin

Location: Columbus OH

Age:28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Curvy, a work in progress

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Lab Tech, part time student (until December!)

Do you have any kids: My kitties are my kids right now, but no humans kids

Do you have any pets: 4 cats

Favorite activities: at the moment, I don't have much free time due to work and school, but I love movies, being outside, time with friends and family, laughing

Favorite movie: any Disney  and I'm not picking just 1!

Favorite color(s): I'll take them all

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink

A little bit about yourself:  I'm relatively a quiet person, very pensive, and love to laugh.  I have been a vegetarian for 11 or 12 years (years start to blend together!) and have a deep passion for caring for animals.  I have a bachelors in zoology, but decided against the veteriarian profession (I have good reasons).  I work in a veterinary reference laboratory pretty much doing the same work a human med lab tech does, but need that certificate which I will finish in December.  My four kitties are Shae, Kenai, Wendy and Lily all of which were rescued.  I grew up on a small farm with plently of animals, so four cats sounds like a lot to most people, but I could use a puppy dog soon.  My mom and I make it to Disney World every year (some years I'm not sure how) since 2004.  There is nothing like a birthday in the world with your best friend!

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone that makes me laugh and love, is respectful and respectable, attractive and intelligent.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

captaindavidhook said:


> There are plenty of us guys out here..U just gotta look around lol



Well I try to be observent lol XD


----------



## evildiva

captaindavidhook said:


> There are plenty of us guys out here..U just gotta look around lol



You are the closest one I have seen to MD. And still two states away!


----------



## tinkgirl26

First Name: Kathryn

Location: FL

Age: 26

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Hazel

Body Type: Avg/med build, very athletic

Ethnicity: Scandanavian/polish

Occupation: Lifeguard

Do you have any kids: No, would love some someday 

Do you have any pets: I have a dog but he now lives with my parents so i guess i have none right now!

Favorite activities: Swimming, rollerblading, golfing...sports, being outdoors, reading, being creative etc. 

Favorite movie:Maid in Manhattan, Harry Potter, Mary Poppins and much more!!
Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell....got to love a girl with a little sass!

A little bit about yourself: I am a friendly person who enjoys life!! I love being active and trying and doing new things. I am also a person who loves loves loves to travel. I just move to FL because i got a job @Disney world which has always wanted to work there!! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves life, enjoys some of the same things i do, has a great smile and personality and isnt afraid to have fun!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

evildiva said:


> You are the closest one I have seen to MD. And still two states away!





I am sorry to hear that. I do wish u luck.


----------



## OregonGirl

Yea! Some sudden activity on the thread!

I wish ya'll were coming to DisneyWorld this December - I am helping to organize a single/solo dismeet on Monday, December 6th (see this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2376200 for details) - it's probably going to be a Wishes cruise or Illuminations dessert party - and it sure would be a neat way for all of us to *see* each other. 

I know that there are singles/solos on that thread that have not posted on this thread, and vice versa. In fact - all you men (and women) that live near WDW should make the effort to come out and join us for the cruise/dessert party the evening of December 6th. If you're interested, please post on the above thread using the link, or PM me so I can add you to the December single/solo google calendar. Yes, I am a geek like that and am keeping a running calendar of everyone single/solo who will be at WDW in December. Hush.

DFD!!! COME!!!! 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## LaurLaur04

*First Name: Lauren

Location: Clinton, NC

Age: 24

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/green

Body Type: average I guess?

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: Radiologic Technologist

Do you have any kids: yes, a 2 year old girl

Do you have any pets: nope 

Favorite activities: spending time with my princess, doing things with my family, Disney (duh!), and of course planning our September trip! 

Favorite movie: Sleeping Beauty, Harry Potter, Tyler Perry movies

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I enjoy time with my family, they are really the only ones you can ever count on in this life! My daughter means EVERYTHING to me and there is rarely a time you will see us apart. I am a single mother, and have been since she was born (her father (my ex-fiance of 4 years) left us when I was pregnant).  I love to take her new places.  I also love to shop and go bowling. What can I say, I am just a small town girl!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is honest, because I have trouble trusting people once they let me down one good time.  Someone who could love my daughter as their own and can put up with us! lol*


----------



## skyeblu79

First Name: Yolanda

Location:  North Carolina

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Black/Brown

Body Type:  Full figured

Ethnicity:  African American

Occupation: Tax Research Analyst

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets: A dog (Halo)

Favorite activities: Watching movies, traveling, casinos, beach, shopping, movies, cooking...

Favorite movie: Too many to name.  I love horror movies, 80s movies, comedies, romantic comedies, action movies, Disney movies. 

Favorite color(s):  Carolina Blue, Sky Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Tinkerbell, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: Shy at first, but I am very talkative.  I love to just enjoy life and have fun. Traveling is my all time favorite thing to do.  I love Disney of course and I really love going to Las Vegas. I would love to eventually travel to every state and continent.  I listen to all kinds of music.  I like going to hear local bands and going to concerts.  I like watching tv, movies, and listening to my Podcasts.  I have 2 tattoos (a dolphin and Scooby Doo).  I love animals.  Any thing else you would love to know just ask.  I will add a pic, but for now message me.

A little bit about your ideal match:  My ideal match  is a good person with a good heart.  I love a good sense of humor.  I would love someone that likes to enjoy life and have fun.  Someone that likes to travel.


----------



## skyeblu79

Duplicate


----------



## Blueeyes101817

calurduran said:


> Well if you all would move to Florida that would make it a lot easier for the men in the thread who live there  What's that, _we should move_? Hey, we're the ones living close to Disney World!



When i went to visit a friend of mine in florida, I definitely thought about moving there..i loved it! But then again, love my job here in Jersey!


----------



## calurduran

OregonGirl said:


> Yea! Some sudden activity on the thread!



Thanks again for starting the thread. I'm glad someone out there is keeping an eye out for my love life


----------



## epcotfan

captaindavidhook said:


> There are plenty of us guys out here..U just gotta look around lol



Coulda fooled me. Least not in my area or around my age. I've been looking for years. Oh well.


----------



## calurduran

Blueeyes101817 said:


> When i went to visit a friend of mine in florida, I definitely thought about moving there..i loved it! But then again, love my job here in Jersey!



As someone who spent the first 22 years of his life in Jersey, and who has an unreasonable love for the Garden State, let me just say that if you can ever get a job down here: do it! You won't regret it.


----------



## captaindavidhook

epcotfan said:


> Coulda fooled me. Least not in my area or around my age. I've been looking for years. Oh well.



I amvery sorry to hear that. I also say this to anyone who will listen. Age is only number---opposites do attract. It is hard I think to find that perfect soulmate, not only on here-but in real life. In the end I do hope and wish we all find that true soulmate; on here or elsewhere.


----------



## DFD

OregonGirl.. some activity huh!!! 



diznut66 said:


> The same bar that you've never been too.....



Ohhhhhhhhhhh  I miss this post... hihihi  yes diznut66.. wanna meet there?? I ehard they have good drinks  



WdwforLife said:


> First Name: Joe
> 
> Location: Bucks County, PA
> 
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Gotta be smart, funny, love Disney and have GREAT teeth!



 my almost neighbor!!!



calurduran said:


> Well if you all would move to Florida that would make it a lot easier for the men in the thread who live there  What's that, _we should move_? Hey, we're the ones living close to Disney World!





Birdman1511 said:


> Amen to that



calurduran... Birdman1511... so jealous of you two... will you be making the Florida Meet??!!!  Give Sha and Reb a hug for me they are great peeps!!!



evildiva said:


> You are the closest one I have seen to MD. And still two states away!




I can vouch for CaptDavidHook!!!  he is a good egg... dont let the two states away an obstacle...  hmmmm David.. wanna trekk to Baltimore for some crab cakes...   about time you come to a meet....




captaindavidhook said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I do wish u luck.



howdyhoooo Pal!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

First Name:  Sarah

Location:  Kentucky

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: I've got some curves and I love em!

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Waitress/Student (Elementary Education)

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yes, a 7 year old Cairn Terrier. He looks just like Toto!

Favorite activities: Doing things with my family/friends, travelling, watching movies, shopping, sports (playing or watching)

Favorite movie: Oh gosh... The Italian Job, Renaissance Man, Failure to Launch, The Holiday, The Notebook...

Favorite color(s): University of Kentucky blue 

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse, Flounder, Thumper

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel - I'd love to see the world. I enjoy spending time with my family and friends. I LOVE University of Kentucky football and basketball, I for sure bleed blue.  I like to shop, read, go to movies, stay home and enjoy a good book and a glass of wine. I'm in school right now and have about a year and a half left and I am so ready for it to be over! I have a degree in hospitality management and tourism but I decided I really want to be a teacher so I'm back in school for elementary education and I truly love it. Being in the classroom is the most comfortable place for me and when I am there, it really reinforces that it is what I am supposed to do with my life.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd like to meet a guy who wants to travel the world, who's adventerous and will push me outside my comfort zone. I'd like to meet someone who is okay with going out one night and dressing up and the next night laying around and not needing to wear any makeup. (Me, not him. I'm not into my man wearing makeup.) haha! I just want someone who becomes my best friend.

I have lots of pictures but this is a new laptop and I don't have any on here but I'd be happy to put one up tomorrow.


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

First Name: Louise

Location: England (I realise this makes it unlikely I'll find anyone on here, but thought it couldn't hurt!)

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark red (dyed) hair/grey-blue eyes

Body Type: Average-hourglass

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Manager of a shoe department 

Do you have any kids: None. 

Do you have any pets: 2 very neurotic poodles, Oscar and Eddie

Favorite activities: Hanging out with good friends and watching films.

Favorite movie: Labyrinth, probably. 

Favorite color(s): green, purple, blue. I like colour. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Miss Bianca and Bernard from The Rescuers, Princess Aurora, Stitch, Woody, Mickey, Donald, Aladdin... 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a movie nerd, I go to the cinema at least twice a week usually. I'm pretty quiet at first, but once you get to know me it can be difficult to shut me up! 
I'm just about to start a maths course before I start a degree in religious studies (I'm not personally religious but find it fascinating!) and becoming an RE teacher. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to be someone who doesn't mind my obsession with Disney, preferably shares my passion. Intelligent and funny. I think those are my only requirements. 

Pictures on request.


----------



## Birdman1511

hey hey this thread all of a sudden got pretty active again


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Still needs more men though lol


----------



## Graeme

LoodlesNoodles said:


> First Name: Louise
> 
> Location: England (I realise this makes it unlikely I'll find anyone on here, but thought it couldn't hurt!)
> 
> Age: 20



There are Englishmen, just old ones!!


----------



## PyxiiDustt

There's life on this thread. Oh my goodness =) Yayy!!


----------



## mickeyworld

First Name: Judy

Location: NC

Age:55

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color:  Blue Eyes 

Body Type: A fe extra pounds that on't go away

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: yes

Do you have any pets: 1 dog 

Favorite activities:  movies, quick trips to Disney, cooking..anything fun pretty much

Favorite movie: An affair to remember

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Classics.. Mickey and Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I am a ido ho loves Disney.  It is my happy place and I hope to retire soon to go more oftern.  I love my home, family, and theatre.  I am open, outgoing, and anxious to meet someone who "gets" Disney

A little bit about your ideal match: Sense of humor is a must. Some one outgoing who shares some of the same interest and values I share. If you"re outgoing that is always a plus. Being positive, not negative is essential. North Carolina is my home... nearby would be nice...
__________________


----------



## PiratesFan

I actually met and had a few dates with a guy from eHarmony...and it was friggin awful!


----------



## DFD

Graeme said:


> There are Englishmen, just old ones!!



nobody gets old!!!  "grabs Graeme's dictionary, look for that page that says old... tore the page , burn it and discard the ashes" there no more  of that word in your dictionary!!!  You hear!!!  



PiratesFan said:


> I actually met and had a few dates with a guy from eHarmony...and it was friggin awful!



So sorry PiratesFan... just charge it to experience!!!


----------



## DFD

hey peeps!!!  are you familiar with Linthicum Heights???  wanna grab a bite to eat ??? 




evildiva said:


> First Name: Katie
> 
> Location: Bel Air, MD
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex:Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Red Hair, Hazel Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Federal Government
> 
> Do you have any kids: No kids
> 
> Do you have any pets:  No pets
> 
> Favorite activities: Travel, going to the beach, walking around the harbor, going to concerts, going to Ravens games
> 
> Favorite movie: Empire Records is a movie that I will always watch
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Maleficent
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a thirty year old girl next door. I own my own condo and I am very close with my family. I love to travel and wish I could do more internationally.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: My match would ideally start out as my friend first and all the rest would follow.





SpaceMonkey said:


> First Name: Scott
> 
> Location: Virginia
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Stocky, but getting in shape, I'm 6'3" and I hide my weight really well
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Lettercarrier
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 spoil rotten cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Travel and some place called Disneyworld
> 
> Favorite movie: The Big Lebowski
> 
> Favorite color(s): Navy Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Donald, Mickey, Lucifer
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I've reached a point in my life where I'm happy. I have a job I enjoy, family that I love, two spoiled cats, but am still looking for the girl. I love to travel, I spent a few years living in the tropics so I have a big weakness for white sandy beaches.... I have two nieces and a nephew that I spoil quite often... I'm a big kid at heart.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: As to Who I'm looking for... She's independent, sassy, knowledgeable, determined, has goals, wants a house full of kids, love animals, likes to be outdoors, loves chocolate, can sleep late on Sundays, sings in the car, has her own quirks and can tolerate mine, likes to dance and doesnt mind show me how to as well, occasionally reads the paper or watches some type of news program, notices and appreciates the small things in life, leaves her shoes at the door I know lots of stuff, and not all of them are required but I figured, might as well let you know... oh yeah, likes Disney too.
> 
> Here's Me!





disneylady said:


> First Name: Sandy
> 
> Location: Virginia
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: light brown/blue
> 
> Body Type: normal
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: self-employed educator
> 
> Do you have any kids: yes, 2 at home
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1, t-cup chihuahua
> 
> Favorite activities: planning Disney trips, browsing internet, reading, anything that involves my children
> 
> Favorite movie: It's hard to pick just one. I LOVE MOVIES.
> 
> Favorite color(s): black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, of course
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Single mom hoping to meet someone who loves Disney as much as I do, not just Disney World, but also Disney Cruise Line.  I am active in my children's school, as well as all activities that they are involved in.  I am a Christian and carry myself like a lady. I feel that honesty and open communication is key in all relationships.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Must 'get' Disney and want to take it all in, not just see it as a chore to get through the day at WDW. Must enjoy the joys and trials that come with teens. Cannot be a smoker and prefer someone that is strong in their Christian faith.





PixieDustPrincess05 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Janine and I am very married (LOL), however......... a coworker of mine whom I am very good friends with is seeking his Cinderella. He is very sweet, a little shy , and an avid Disney and animal lover.  He is about 6', average build, wavy brown hair, blue eyes, and very athletic.  He is a successful accountant waiting and willing to share his life with that special .  New Jersey/ PA preferred.  PM me with all inquires please!!!!!





captaindavidhook said:


> First Name: David
> 
> Location: NJ
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Sex: male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Blue Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Avg/med build
> 
> Ethnicity: Italian/Irish
> 
> Occupation: Landscaper/Baseball Coach
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Sports, movies, history, walks, cooking..anything fun pretty much
> 
> Favorite movie: Caddyshack, Saving Private Ryan, Superbad, 300, Gettysburg, Fast Times At Ridgemont High
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Hook, Pluto, Stitch, Chip and Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I guess I would say i'm very outgoing with a good sense of humor. Very laid back at times, always looking for some great fun and conversation. Anything you like to know feel free to pm me. I'm practically an open book.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Sense of humor is a must. Some one outgoing who shares some of the same interest and values I share. If your outgoing that is always a plus. If you like sports, even better LOL[/COLOR]


----------



## Disney87

delete


----------



## MyMuse

There's a NYC Disney meet planned for June 26th in Bryant Park. 

There will be Vinylmation trading as well. Info in sig below - come on out, we'll love to see as many people as we can! 

I see there are tons of NY/NJ/tri-state people on here. It would be nice to commiserate in realtime. 

Maybe get back together when the Disney store opens in Times Square in the Fall??


----------



## DFD

Hopefully everybody had a Wonderful long weekend.. now back to our search...


----------



## Birdman1511

DFD said:


> Hopefully everybody had a Wonderful long weekend.. now back to our search...



Too wonderful and long lol


----------



## DFD

Birdman1511 said:


> Too wonderful and long lol



cant complain that it was to long.. i worked...

So jealous... are you gonna make the meet this weekend ???


----------



## Birdman1511

DFD said:


> cant complain that it was to long.. i worked...
> 
> So jealous... are you gonna make the meet this weekend ???



Unfortunately i won't be able to make it I'm gonna be up in Atlanta for my friend's wedding/bachelor party... seems like all my friends are startin' to get married now lol


----------



## DFD

Birdman1511 said:


> Unfortunately i won't be able to make it I'm gonna be up in Atlanta for my friend's wedding/bachelor party... seems like all my friends are startin' to get married now lol



what ??!!!  You will not be there.... tsk..tsk..tsk...


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Birdman1511 said:


> Unfortunately i won't be able to make it I'm gonna be up in Atlanta for my friend's wedding/bachelor party... seems like all my friends are startin' to get married now lol



Have fun man


----------



## OregonGirl

It's nice to see people chatting on this thread. 

Are any of you close to WDW? If so, would you be interested in participating in the singles/solos party I am attempting to schedule on Sunday, December 5th?

Are any of you in the Pacific Northwest area of the United States?

ANYONE HAVE ANY LOVE CONNECTIONS YET!!!! 

----------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)  [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## Birdman1511

OregonGirl said:


> It's nice to see people chatting on this thread.
> 
> Are any of you close to WDW? If so, would you be interested in participating in the singles/solos party I am attempting to schedule on Sunday, December 5th?
> 
> Are any of you in the Pacific Northwest area of the United States?
> 
> ANYONE HAVE ANY LOVE CONNECTIONS YET!!!!




Hi OregonGirl  yeah i live about 15 minutes from the Mouse and would definitely be interested in participating in a singls/solos party.  Also, December 5th is plenty of time to figure something out so count me in


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

OregonGirl said:


> It's nice to see people chatting on this thread.
> 
> Are any of you close to WDW? If so, would you be interested in participating in the singles/solos party I am attempting to schedule on Sunday, December 5th?
> 
> Are any of you in the Pacific Northwest area of the United States?
> 
> ANYONE HAVE ANY LOVE CONNECTIONS YET!!!!



I wish  I'm in Iowa so that sucks not to get to go to those sort of things


----------



## MyMuse

OregonGirl said:


> It's nice to see people chatting on this thread.
> 
> Are any of you close to WDW? If so, would you be interested in participating in the singles/solos party I am attempting to schedule on Sunday, December 5th?




I think I'm just going to miss it. 

I haven't figured out when in the first half of December that I'm planning to be there or how long I can stay. Bu I will try my darnest.


----------



## calurduran

OregonGirl said:


> Are any of you close to WDW? If so, would you be interested in participating in the singles/solos party I am attempting to schedule on Sunday, December 5th?



I'm in the area and could possibly make it depending on how my schedule shapes up.


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Hopefully everybody had a Wonderful long weekend.. now back to our search...




Long weekend?  Uhhhh, wuzzat?    Some of us have to work on holidays.


----------



## DFD

OregonGirl said:


> It's nice to see people chatting on this thread.
> 
> Are any of you close to WDW? If so, would you be interested in participating in the singles/solos party I am attempting to schedule on Sunday, December 5th?
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level



sorry OG will be missing it by a day!



Wasre said:


> Long weekend?  Uhhhh, wuzzat?    Some of us have to work on holidays.


----------



## Sagginit

throwing my crown in the ring....it would be ironic if i met someone on here instead of one of the half dozen dating sites i have tried.

Name: tiffany

location: central NJ shore

age: mid twenties

body: brown eyes, brown hair, 5'8", slender

job: high end retail (yes that means i work weekends most of the time...and  holidays!  im ok with it so i just need to find a guy that is)

hobbies: umm dis and disney in the last year ,  recently running although i still prefer dance  , reading lots of magazines, gardening, cooking, beach 

what else.....i have been told by guys i am wayyy normal, i lack that crazy girl gene apprently, so guys find it highly appealing that i will never key their car or stalk them .  i have lots of pictures but i can not for the life of me figure out how to get a pic small enough to use it as an avatar so none are on the site (but i do have facebook).  dating basics that are listed on actual dating sites- single, never married, looking for marriage, wants children, and am catholic.  not interested in those that are married or unsure if they want marriage or those that like to play the word game with relationships...like casually dating on a serious basis instead of boyfriend. 

any questions ask...feel free to also pawn off your single guy friends on me for all the ladies on the board.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Bump 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## flounderfan12

ahh what the hell

First Name: stacie

Location: RI

Age: 29

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: lol pooh sized

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: customer service rep

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: the greatest dog ever

Favorite activities: reading 

Favorite movie: braveheart favorite disney movie the little mermaid

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): flounder

A little bit about yourself: well i love sports love my red sox and patriots i love to read i'm a HUGE harry potter fan i have two harry potter tattoos and of course i love disney and spend every waking moment trying to figure out a way to get back there winning the lottery hasn't paid off yet maybe someday...

A little bit about your ideal match: i would like a guy who likes sports as much as i do preferably a sox and pats fan of course likes disney and wants to go as much as possible a harry potter fan wouldnt hurt either but most importantly someone who makes me laugh and accepts me for the tomboy i am lol i know wishful thinking


----------



## mjperry

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Creative Service Producer  Videographer/Editor

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Two dogs

Favorite activities: Watching Airplanes,Taking trips to Florida ( my future home) 

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey


----------



## teachandref

First Name: George

Location: PA

Age: 30

Sex: m

Hair/Eye Color: brown/green

Body Type: In pretty decent shape...not round lol

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Education

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: one awesome dog

Favorite activities: sports, beach, hanging out.

Favorite movie: Jaws

Favorite Disney movie:Lion King

Favorite color(s): blue and red

Favorite Disney character(s): Pumbaa

I'll be in Disney this summer! Marking over 20 times in my life. Hoping one day to share it with someone special. Not for nothing, but I tried sending you a PM Tiffany and it kicked it back. I'd like to talk if you're up for it some time


----------



## DFD

flounderfan12 said:


> ahh what the hell
> 
> First Name: stacie
> 
> Location: RI
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Sex: f
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown
> 
> Body Type: lol pooh sized
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: customer service rep
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: the greatest dog ever
> 
> Favorite activities: reading
> 
> Favorite movie: braveheart favorite disney movie the little mermaid
> 
> Favorite color(s): blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): flounder
> 
> A little bit about yourself: well i love sports love my red sox and patriots i love to read i'm a HUGE harry potter fan i have two harry potter tattoos and of course i love disney and spend every waking moment trying to figure out a way to get back there winning the lottery hasn't paid off yet maybe someday...
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: i would like a guy who likes sports as much as i do preferably a sox and pats fan of course likes disney and wants to go as much as possible a harry potter fan wouldnt hurt either but most importantly someone who makes me laugh and accepts me for the tomboy i am lol i know wishful thinking



 



teachandref said:


> First Name: George
> 
> Location: PA
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: m
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown/green
> 
> Body Type: In pretty decent shape...not round lol
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: Education
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: one awesome dog
> 
> Favorite activities: sports, beach, hanging out.
> 
> Favorite movie: Jaws
> 
> Favorite Disney movie:Lion King
> 
> Favorite color(s): blue and red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Pumbaa
> 
> I'll be in Disney this summer! Marking over 20 times in my life. Hoping one day to share it with someone special. Not for nothing, but I tried sending you a PM Tiffany and it kicked it back. I'd like to talk if you're up for it some time



  Look up ^^^ she is 29 yah know  

Awesome!!!  I used to work in Wynnwood!!!  Which side of Philadelphia are you ???


CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Bump
> 
> How's everyone doing?



hey CJSG... its Friday!!!  woohoooo thank God!


----------



## tawasdave

Can I play?

First Name: Randy (so why Tawasdave?..long story)

Location: Sunrise Side of Michigan

Age: 51

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown...but hair seems to be gettin a bit gray..no idea why

Body Type:Stocky

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: well lets see...run the family business, retired CPA, Captain of Fire Department and a Medical First Responder

Do you have any kids:Son 21 and daughter 18...pretty much on their own

Do you have any pets:One very stupid cat

Favorite activities:Going to WDW...golf...landscaping..gardening..surfing net...arts and craft shows

Favorite movie:Gosh..so many...most any with Harrison Ford in them, Animal House, Star Trek Movies

Favorite color(s):No idea

Favorite Disney character(s):TIGGER IS DA BOMB!!!

A little bit about yourself: I live by the rule I may be getting older but I refuse to grow up...love going to WDW...last few years at least a couple times a year...have even written a guide to the parks...lol..I would say my sense of humor is my best attribute and you will never find anyone more loyal.

A little bit about your ideal match:She has to be a kid in a grownups body..love Disney of course..financially secure...not needing to talk online or on phone every single night...low maintenace...and ready to have fun...


----------



## tawasdave




----------



## kymickeyfan717

Figured I would join the fray...

First Name: Kathy

Location: Louisville, KY

Age: 39 (at least for 1 more month)

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue-grey

Body Type:somewhat pooh-sized

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Official title is Technical Consultant but really I'm an email and Blackberry administrator

Do you have any kids: does a dog count  

Do you have any pets: one very spoiled dog named Jasper

Favorite activities:Going to WDW (or DCL or DL), reading, listening to country music & bowling

Favorite movie: Sherlock Holmes

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s):Chip & Dale

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel to "the World" (or DL or DCL) whenever possible.  I also enjoy sports - watching college basketball.  I partake in Bowling. Reading is another favorite pastime as well as listening to country music and attending concerts.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for a man that enjoys Disney almost as much as me or at least enjoys it a little bit.   Someone who will overlook my craziness regarding Disney and will enjoy being a kid for a little while.  Also someone to enjoy the adult side of life.  Just someone to chat with


----------



## realmom1229

First Name: Staci

Location: Mount Laurel, NJ

Age: 36

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Office Administrator

Do you have any kids: Boy 9, Girl 7

Do you have any pets: 2 Cats, 2 Dogs

Favorite activities: Disney (of course), camping, anything outdoors, swimming, scuba, anything at the local park, movies, cooking...

Favorite movie: Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory (yeah, it's true..)

Favorite color(s): Teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: sports - I love to travel and try new things.  Very active and wouldn't have it any other way.  Love spending time with my kids as well as friends and family...

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who attracts me mentally and physically.  
__________________
Staci - DVC Owner at Saratoga Springs


----------



## DFD

tawasdave said:


>


Randy!!!! 



realmom1229 said:


> First Name: Staci
> 
> Location: Mount Laurel, NJ
> 
> 
> __________________
> Staci - DVC Owner at Saratoga Springs




Ohhhhhhh  Do I smell a cheesecake factory meet??!!!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

DFD said:


> hey CJSG... its Friday!!!  woohoooo thank God!



Yeah I love that it's Friday


----------



## DFD

Tri State... Joisey, Delaware and Philly...  what about a Saturday  July 17 ( enough time to ponder...) meet at the End Zone by Harrahs along Rt 95 ???  Friday and Saturday they are open from 8P to 1A  appetizers drink and free parking...


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Hows everyones Saturday going?
I had to do some homework from my College English Class today after I took a walk on the tredmill.  Ew to doing homework


----------



## eeyoregon

First Name: *Gina*

Location: *Salem, Oregon*

Age: *39 and holding*

Sex: *Female*

Hair/Eye Color: *Brown w/ blonde high lights and blue eye*

Body Type: *A few extra pounds/curvy*

Ethnicity: *caucasian*

Occupation: *Certified Pharmacy Technician*

Do you have any kids: *Yes - 2 sons ages 14 & 17*

Do you have any pets: *Yes - cats (that's why I need to meet someone...don't want to become the crazy cat lady!)*

Favorite activities: *Cruises, camping, SINGING, hiking, and all things Disney*

Favorite movie: *The Emporer's New Groove*

Favorite color(s): *Red*

Favorite Disney character(s): *Pooh and Friends*

A little bit about yourself: *I have a quick, witty and slightly sarcastic sense of humor and love to make people laugh.  I LOVE to sing and travel.  I am easy going, carefree and low maitenance.*

A little bit about your ideal match: *Employed. Drama free. Has all of their teeth. Can laugh at themselves and others, when appropriate. Likes to cruise/travel.  Young at heart.*


----------



## mjperry

So are there any Single Disney Geeks in Mississippi, Alabama, are Louisina area?


----------



## DFD

wishing everybody is well...


did I see another gal from Oregon ???  Lovely!  and


----------



## eeyoregon

DFD said:


> wishing everybody is well...
> 
> 
> did I see another gal from Oregon ???  Lovely!  and



Yep!  Salem, Oregon to be exact.


----------



## OregonGirl

Hi Gina! Nice to see a fellow Oregonian here. 

I'm just up the road in Newberg. My friend 'Wasre' is in Beaverton and we met on DisBoards!

Welcome and glad to have you! 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## Carmen NC

First Name:  Carmen

Location: Charlotte, NC (at the moment)

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Blonde Hair/Blue Eyes

Body Type:   Average with some curves (just lost 20 pounds)

Ethnicity:   White

Occupation:  Accounting Specialist

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets:  Yes.  My dog, Walter.

Favorite activities:  Walking, spneding time working on my house and yard

Favorite movie:  Love classic movies, not one in particular.

Favorite color(s):  Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Eeyore

A little bit about yourself:  Never been married.  I have a Bachelors degree in Business Management and would love to own my own business someday.  I have lived in Charlotte for 4 years now on my own after leaving the DC Metro Area.  I consider myself a romantic and love to read Nicholas Sparks books (The Notebook, favorite) or a Jane Austen novel (Emma or Pride and Prejudice).  I also love classic mystery books by Agatha Christie.  When time permits, I like to volunteer at a local animal rescue.  I also enjoy cooking ad flipping through cookbooks for ideas.  Some people may be surprised that I also like NASCAR.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone 1) obviously who has no issues with a trip to Disney, 2) honest, 3) funny, 4) wants kids and 5) someone who I can trust.


----------



## teachandref

> Awesome!!! I used to work in Wynnwood!!! Which side of Philadelphia are you ???



I'm in the Northeast part of Philly. Up near Franklin Mills. Where'd you work in Wynwood?


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

I am very close to Ne Philly too.


----------



## teachandref

No kidding! Small world (pun completely intended since we're on a Disney board)


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

DFD said:


> Tri State... Joisey, Delaware and Philly...  what about a Saturday  July 17 ( enough time to ponder...) meet at the End Zone by Harrahs along Rt 95 ???  Friday and Saturday they are open from 8P to 1A  appetizers drink and free parking...



Count me in


----------



## DFD

teachandref said:


> I'm in the Northeast part of Philly. Up near Franklin Mills. Where'd you work in Wynwood?



corner of rt 1 and rt 30!!!

have not been in Frankmills Area since they opened the Philadelphia outlets by Pottstown


----------



## teachandref

Smart move! I stay away from FMM now. It's not the safest place anymore. The Pottstown ones? Is that the Philadelphia Premium Outlets?


----------



## DFD

teachandref said:


> Smart move! I stay away from FMM now. It's not the safest place anymore. The Pottstown ones? Is that the Philadelphia Premium Outlets?


yes it is


----------



## teachandref

I make that trip often. I'd rather drive the extra time and be safe...not to mention get some good deals.


----------



## DFD

teachandref said:


> I make that trip often. I'd rather drive the extra time and be safe...not to mention get some good deals.



truly agree unless am on my way to rehoboth beach 

theres a few of us here... and a handfull in that area (by the premium outlet.. hmm a Arthur Treacher's Fish & Chips Meet!!!


----------



## WheelCEO

First Name: Joey

Location: South Florida

A little bit about yourself: down to earth, really laid back, workaholic

A little bit about your ideal match: enjoys disney, keeps me excited, CLEANLINESS, nice teeth, attractive ( :hides: )

i've been with my girlfriend for a long time now and she is my ideal match, hope everyone else can be as lucky


----------



## DFD

WheelCEO said:


> First Name: Joey
> 
> Location: South Florida
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit about yourself: down to earth, really laid back, workaholic
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: enjoys disney, keeps me excited, CLEANLINESS, nice teeth, attractive ( :hides: )








woohoooo  another Floridian


----------



## hms1016

First Name: Heather

Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Age: 35

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color:  brown/brown

Body Type:  curvy

Ethnicity:  Italian/German

Occupation: buyer

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: cat

Favorite activities:  Disney, TV, shopping, house

Favorite Disney character(s):  Belle

A little bit about yourself: 
I am a proud Pittsburgh native.  I love the area and sense of pride that I feel it has.  I travel to WDW several times per year.  I bought a house last year and have been enjoying making it a home.  I have a job that can be very stressful at times, but also has good parts to it.

A little bit about your ideal match:
It would be great to meet someone that shares my love of Disney.  Someone that lives in my area.  Someone that enjoys musicals, professional sporting events or just relaxing at home.  I also would like someone that is ambitious in their career and is established.


----------



## DFD

hms1016 said:


> First Name: Heather
> 
> Location: Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> .





never been to Pittsburgh... only to the other "burgh...


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Yeah more ppl 
I love it when more ppl show up


----------



## champ5601

First Name: Michael

Location: Princeton, IL

Age: 26 

Sex:  Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Brown

Body Type:  Stocky (former football player)

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation: Detailer (Engineering)

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities:  golf, sports

Favorite movie:  Too many - comedy, action

Favorite color(s):  dark green

Favorite Disney character(s):  Stitch, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Love sports, love taking vacations to WDW.  I would love to live in Florida if I could, so hopefully I can do that in a few years.  Like to hang out with family and friends, like to be outside.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who can be honest, trustworthy, take interest in my hobbies (and likewise with me)

Dont really know what will come out of this, but hopefully get to talk to/meet some new people.






Gotta have my Kaki Gori when in EPCOT 






Mom and I - Day after Xmas 09, MK (obviously)


----------



## DFD

champ5601 said:


> First Name: Michael
> 
> Location: Princeton, IL



 

My BFF is in Chana, IL and a few friends in Schaumburg...

and Yum for the kakigori!!!

any planned trips???


----------



## brighteyes

Well I know this might be a stretch being from Canada but here goes nothing. lol 

First Name: Stephanie

Location: Kitchener, Ontario, Canada

Age: 41

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/brown

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: Scottish/English mostly

Occupation: just graduated social services. Hope to soon be Child Youth Worker in Educational system. 

Do you have any kids: Yes - one son 14 years

Do you have any pets: Sylvester the cat 

Favorite activities: Disney, reality TV, bbq, hanging out with friends, beach, cottage 

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey 

A little bit about yourself: I am a positive and outgoing person, like to laugh and have fun. I can laugh at myself. Family and friends are extremely important to me. I am in a good place in my life, just wanting to find someone compatible to share with. Must love Disney, that's why I am here. 

A little bit about your ideal match:

Like being outdoors in the summer, I hate the winters here. Must love the mouse, obviously. Just looking for someone with a strong sense of themself, as I am pretty self aware and am looking for someoneto share the good times and the bad. 
Must know how to have a good time and relax as I am pretty laid back and easy going.


----------



## Dsmurf16

First Name: Danielle

Location: Highlands Ranch Colorado

Age: 26

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: more to love

Ethnicity: Hispanic/German

Occupation: I Have a degree in Communication but i am working as a document controller for an engineering company. 

Do you have any kids: Yes - no

Do you have any pets: 2 westies Fred & Ginger

Favorite activities: Anything Disney, Movies, Music, Theater, Arts & Crafts
Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Stich, Figment, chip& Dale, Nemo, Squirt

A little bit about yourself: I was born in Denver but grew up in Birmingham Alabama ( what I call home), I am what you call a level 5 haha and I am always planning my next trip to the world. One of my life goals is to visit every Disney park in the world!! I graduated from Boise State University in 2007 and love BSU football!!!! I love going to art festivals and events. Family is the one most important thing in my life and I love being with them.            

ideal match:Some one who loves Disney as much as I do if not more ( hints why I am posting this  ) and who loves dogs!!! I am looking for someone who will love me for me and someone who I can have fun with!


----------



## diswishes

First Name: Jessica but you can call me Jess

Location: Currently VA beach but soon to be MD

Age: Just turned 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Brown

Body Type: Average/Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Currently retail management, but going back to school next semester.

Do you have any kids: No but want some one day.

Do you have any pets: 1 cat but would love a dog someday

Favorite activities: Hanging out with my friends, seeing movies, shopping, I do enjoy a good book, watching baseball or football, chilling on the beach (but only for a few more weeks), going to hikes, and of course anything in Disneyworld!

Favorite movie: I have many favorites but if I was going to narrow it down to 3 they would be Sex and the City (#1), Pirates of the Caribbean, The Notebook

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I'm getting ready to go back to school to finish my degree and Im really excited about that. I love going to concerts and shows. I'll try anything once and don't want to live my life with any regrets. My family and friends are the most amazing people in my life and I am so grateful for them. There are so many places in the world I want to go and I hope I get to see them all!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with a sense of humor, genuine, and motivated. I'm really just looking for someone who I enjoy spending time with and appreciates the things that I do, like disney!


----------



## WheelCEO

we need a disney couples forum


----------



## DFD

WheelCEO said:


> doing great now that I'm here!



hows the weather like.. here it has been raining since afternoon...  12 hours of rain already


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

No rain here XD


----------



## MyMuse

thought I would pimp this out, just in case! 



MyMuse said:


> There's a NYC Disney meet planned for June 26th in Bryant Park.
> 
> There will be Vinylmation trading as well. Info in sig below - come on out, we'll love to see as many people as we can!
> 
> I see there are tons of NY/NJ/tri-state people on here. It would be nice to commiserate in realtime.
> 
> Maybe get back together when the Disney store opens in Times Square in the Fall??


----------



## MyMuse

I'm pretty sure that I will be back down in WDw for mid-October for F&W Festival and again for early-mid December for Christmas festivities!!!! 

I'm like this


----------



## adam3313

diswishes said:


> First Name: Jessica but you can call me Jess
> 
> Location: Currently VA beach but soon to be MD
> 
> Age: Just turned 25
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average/Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Currently retail management, but going back to school next semester.
> 
> Do you have any kids: No but want some one day.
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 cat but would love a dog someday
> 
> Favorite activities: Hanging out with my friends, seeing movies, shopping, I do enjoy a good book, watching baseball or football, chilling on the beach (but only for a few more weeks), going to hikes, and of course anything in Disneyworld!
> 
> Favorite movie: I have many favorites but if I was going to narrow it down to 3 they would be Sex and the City (#1), Pirates of the Caribbean, The Notebook
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm getting ready to go back to school to finish my degree and Im really excited about that. I love going to concerts and shows. I'll try anything once and don't want to live my life with any regrets. My family and friends are the most amazing people in my life and I am so grateful for them. There are so many places in the world I want to go and I hope I get to see them all!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with a sense of humor, genuine, and motivated. I'm really just looking for someone who I enjoy spending time with and appreciates the things that I do, like disney!



hey there.  check your PM.


----------



## OregonGirl

Adam and Jessica!

Do I smell the beginnings of a DisBoards love connection? 



------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## OregonGirl

hms1016 said:


> I at WDW 12/1-12/5 (I think those are the dates, but may be a few days longer).  I did the TSM event last year and it was awesome!!!!



Heather! Hi! I'll be there December 2-11! 




DFD said:


> how r u woman ??!!



DFD! Good, but bummed we're missing each other by just a few days. 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## PiratesFan

So...joined okcupid and had two god awful dates with two different guys...

Although there is a fella I've known for a little bit...and sparks are kinda startin to fly  Keep your fingers crossed for me!! *lol*


----------



## DFD

MyMuse said:


> I'm pretty sure that I will be back down in WDw for mid-October for F&W Festival and again for early-mid December for Christmas festivities!!!!
> 
> I'm like this



well u better make sure to come back and tell us when... there's a group of peeps from 18th to 29th of Oct 



OregonGirl said:


> Adam and Jessica!
> 
> Do I smell the beginnings of a DisBoards love connection?








  



OregonGirl said:


> DFD! Good, but bummed we're missing each other by just a few days.


----------



## brighteyes

Ok not sure how to post a pic. Can someone help? 

Thanks. 

Stephanie


----------



## Businessgypsy

brighteyes said:


> Ok not sure how to post a pic. Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Stephanie


Stephanie, you need to upload the picture (think small, like 480x640 pixels max @72dpi resolution) to any web host. Places like http://www.flickr.com/  or  http://www.tumblr.com/ are free. If you have a friend with a website, they can host it. If you have a facebook photo, right click on it and select _view image_. The URL from that can be used. Once you get a photo loaded somewhere, the little icon of a mountain with a sun (moon?) behind it in the post window of this forum will give you a place to paste the URL of its location, and you're done!


----------



## DFD

Businessgypsy said:


> This always sneaks up on me, but tomorrow (June 11th) is the last day for a Florida resident's seasonal annual pass until August.
> 
> Stats. OK, the _tape measure says:_





well come Oct.. you should be fine then right ??!!!   



brighteyes said:


> Ok not sure how to post a pic. Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Stephanie


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

So who is supposed to make the first move?  
A guy or a girl?


----------



## Andrew015

First Name: Andrew

Location: Cleveland, OH

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn, Blue

Body Type: 6'4" Athletic Build

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Commodity Manager

Do you have any kids: Negative

Do you have any pets: Negative.  But like cats and dogs

Favorite activities: I really enjoy boating.  I have a 30' Searay on Lake Erie.  Definitely have to live near or on the water.  I also enjoy sports (played college basketball for 1 year), working out, going out on occassion (but not too often).  Anything outdoors is good with me.  Also enjoy trading stocks and currencies (early retirement would be nice )

Favorite movie:  Top Gun, The Burbs

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Chip & Dale

A little bit about yourself: College graduate (triple major in accounting, marketing, and business management, minor in econ).  Very motivated, career focused, hoping to one day start my own business.  If you want to know more about it, I'd be happy to tell you.   Also very family focused.  I see my family a few times per week.  I hope to one day have vacation property near Disney, or buy a share in DVC.  Anything else you want to know, just ask! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with similar interests, good values, low maintenance, drama free.  I'm not very picky, but there definitely needs to be some magic / sparks.


----------



## unknownname

First Name: Tori

Location: PA

Age: 22

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Pink hair (yes I know.. :x) hazel eyes

Body Type: 5'4 average (?) curvy (?)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: crafter 

Do you have any kids: n/a

Do you have any pets: A cat

Favorite activities: Going for walks , Exploring the world, photography,going to concerts,Texas hold'em,art,crafts,watching movies,something going out for a drink at the pub,etc.

Favorite movie: I couldn't never just choose one. I love movies! 

Favorite color(s): Rainbow / black

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice , madd hatter , tigger , stitch , etc.!

A little bit about yourself: I don't really even know what to say about myself. :x

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes a bit of the same things as I do , someone who is open minded / not quickly to judge, someone who is just them self.


----------



## DFD

Andrew015 said:


> First Name: Andrew
> 
> Location: Cleveland, OH
> 
> needs to be some magic / sparks.




hey Andrew.. at one point there was talk of ohio meet... did that ever happened???



unknownname said:


> First Name: Tori
> 
> Location: PA
> 
> .



Hi Tori where abouts in Pa... you are not the Tori from NC who was moving  right ???


----------



## unknownname

DFD said:


> hey Andrew.. at one point there was talk of ohio meet... did that ever happened???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tori where abouts in Pa... you are not the Tori from NC who was moving  right ???





Hey, No that's not me. :] I'm close to allentown / reading area.


----------



## DFD

unknownname said:


> Hey, No that's not me. :] I'm close to allentown / reading area.



aaahhh gotcha... near the premium outlets then... hmm a hershey meet


----------



## Andrew015

DFD said:


> hey Andrew.. at one point there was talk of ohio meet... did that ever happened???



If it did, then I must have missed it.  Guess that's what happens when I take a leave of absence from the DISBoards  

If anyone is up for an Ohio meet (or relatively close  by), I'm all for it


----------



## brighteyes

I tried uploading a pic and it didn't work. On Sunday I will try to see if I can tinker with flickr or another site and see how that goes. 

Thanks for the response though. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Liberator

First Name: Chris

Location: Siegen - Germany

Age: 22

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: blond / green blue

Body Type: a few pounds too much! 189cm

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: industrial sales clerk (accounting..)

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: a cat

Favorite activities: hanging out with friends, table tennis, internet, travelling

Favorite movie: Back to the future, Keinohrhasen

Favorite color(s): yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Dumbo, Donald, Mickey

About myself: Hm, what to say about myself. I see life very positive, I like to try new things and I like to get to know new people from all over the world. There are so many nice things to do and to see.






uargh, i don't like that picture, but i had no better one now... 

oh that picture is very large...but ok.
guess where it was taken. the first correct guess gets a good german Krombacher beer


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

First Name:  Jarvis

Location: Mississippi.  I'm hoping to move to Florida by January-March 2011

Age: 24

Sex:  Dude

Hair/Eye Color: black

Body Type: 5'6, Thin but athletic

Ethnicity: Afro. Am.

Occupation: Currently employed - I Have a B.S. in psychology... currently THINKING about going back to school.  I'm not sure yet

Do you have any kids:  nadda

Do you have any pets:  nope

Favorite activities: Sports, DISNEY WORLD, watching movies

Favorite movie: Lord of the Rings, DISNEY movies, The Dark Knight, Harry Potter (my new guilty pleasure)

Favorite color(s): gray, black, white  LOL!  Neutral colors

Favorite Disney character(s): SIMBA, Mickey Mouse, 

A little bit about yourself: Wow! What can I say? Umm... I'm a bit sarcastic.  I love Disney World. I'm a pretty big sports fan but I only follow basketball regularly - I'll watch just about any sport that's on TV though.  I've always wanted to travel so I'll see how that goes as I move through life. I've secretly wanted to have super powers my entire life.  That would be so cool! I can be a bit random at times as well

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone open-minded and can accept me for me.  Must love Disney as well because I'm near obsessed with it.  I dont think that I could handle a girl that's super high maintenance though.  Let's see... I must be attracted to the gal as well. Anyone girl who can make me laugh gets cool points as well. But anywhoo... Just looking for friends right about now


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Its nice to see more new faces 
Welcome


----------



## unknownname

DFD said:


> aaahhh gotcha... near the premium outlets then... hmm a hershey meet



Lol yeah. It's funny I actually haven't been to hershey park in forever. Even though it's only an hour away. Dorney park is closer and sadly that park doesn't have much justice. ;x


----------



## DFD

unknownname said:


> Lol yeah. It's funny I actually haven't been to hershey park in forever. Even though it's only an hour away. Dorney park is closer and sadly that park doesn't have much justice. ;x



 never been to Dorney Park..


----------



## Magix

First Name: Cheryl

Location: Orange County, CA

Age: 41

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Blue

Body Type:  Curvy, I guess. Definitely could lose some pounds, but my body seems to like where it is.

Ethnicity: Plain ol' Caucasian.  Native Californian.

Occupation: Answering phone calls from the angry and confused.

Do you have any kids:  NO!!

Do you have any pets: 1 cat

Favorite activities: Anything that has to do with maritime history (the age of sail), English Country dancing, auto racing (see my website, below), Disneyland!, reading, attending odd and unusual events

Favorite movie:  Ghostbusters, Master & Commander

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Hector Barbossa, Captain Hook, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel. I enjoy attending unusual local events with friends. Although I enjoy regularly getting out in the world and having fun, I also love my quiet, alone time.  I'm terribly inept at small talk. Sarcasm and humor are the core of my existence. I'm just going back to school for an AA in History (got my BA in Communications back in '91), with the intent of preparing to go for an MA in Maritime History in a few years. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  I'm looking for a guy in my general age group (let's say roughly 35-48), who is smart, loves to laugh and has a keen sense of adventure.

Sorry, the photo's pretty large.




On a trip to Chicago (April 2010) at Walt Disney's early childhood home.  I don't think Walt had satellite, though.


----------



## MajorThomasina

Alright, I think it's finally time to just do it! Here it goes! 

*First Name:* Kelsy

*Location:* Dallas, Texas

*Age:* 20

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Dark Brown

*Body Type:* Skinny and Petite (I'm 4'11")

*Ethnicity:* Hispanic

*Occupation:* Part-Time (soon to be full-time) Cashier

*Do you have any kids:* No

*Do you have any pets:* Yes, two cats :3 I also sometimes take care of my mom's dog when she visits...but I prefer cats! 

*Favorite activities:* Laughing, going out to eat, relaxing with friends, people watching, traveling, video games.

*Favorite movie:* Non-Disney: Probably Labyrinth; Disney: Either Tarzan or The Emperor's New Groove

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Stitch! See pic below!

*A little bit about yourself:* I love to relax at home, but I also equally like to go out when money allows. I'm a big fan of Asian cuisine (particularly Japanese) and like to go to my local Asian Market to get a bubble tea and delicious sandwich. I don't really like to go to huge social events or "party hard". I believe you can't know anyone individually in these kinds of situations. Video games can be a big part of my life and I like to reminiscent the old ones. I guess that is a bit childish but I'm just trying to be honest.  I also want to point out that I'm not one of those "gamers" who plays them all day, those days are over. I also like the simple things in life, I'm the one who would choose poor and in love rather than rich and lonely. I'm told I'm quite practical, odd/quirky, a little random, and raw/spunky.

*A little bit about your ideal match:* A little laid-back, around my age (21-26), honest, good sense of humor, and assertive (but can be sweet ).


----------



## Jillinwonderland

First Name: Jill

Location: Florida. Currently Venice soon to be Tampa

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel with a rim of pale blue around the iris. Hair is darkish brown currently

Body Type: curvy (5'4")

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Full time student Part time caregiver

Do you have any kids: Currently no children

Do you have any pets: 1 dog, thinking about getting a cat.

Favorite activities: Reading, Going to WDW, traveling and trying new things.

Favorite movie: Anything Disney and or Pixar, The Nines, The Ugly Truth, Law Abiding Citizen, The Losers, PS I love You. The list goes on and it ranges.

Favorite color(s): Red, Purple, Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Princesses Aurora and Belle, Figment. 

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel. I am finishing up my AA and plan to go on to get my BA in Mass Communications. I like to watch baseball but can sit through a basket or football game. I love live concerts often drive up to Orlando to see them. Im really random. That of course is just the start. Feel free to PM me and ask any questions you would like

A little bit about your ideal match: He must have a job, have a good clean appearance, is confident, loves Disney, knows that communication is the key to a real relationship. Looking for someone to be my best friend, someone I can joke around with, be serious with, and who will accept me for me, as I will him.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Golden_Eagle426 said:


>



Love the new profile pic


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> First Name: Kailey
> 
> Location: Ankeny, Iowa
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Full Figured, but working on it.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian.
> 
> Occupation: Graphic Design Art Student / Animal Resuce Leauge Volunteer.
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but I wish one day to have some after I get married.
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not at this time, but I've had fish, dogs, rabbit, and a cat.
> 
> Favorite activities: I love to draw, watch movies and tv, surf the net, walk, read, listen to music (Pretty much everything but rap), dress up in costumes for fun when I can, go to church, hang with my friends.
> 
> Favorite movie: Favorite Disney Movie would be the Pirates of the Caribbean Series and non-Disney Movie would be the Twilight Saga.
> 
> Favorite color(s): I love red, black, and pink.
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Sally, Beast, Stitch, Lilo, Giselle, Davy Jones, Barbossa, Tia Dalma, sometimes Elizabeth Swan, Tinkerbell, Bolt, Mittens, Rhino, Peter Pan, Alice Kingsley, Mad Hatter, Cheshire Cat, Doormouse, pretty much all the Princesses and I'm sure there is more.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a Pastor's daughter (No I'm not a wild child).  I go to church when ever I can.  I love to hang out with my friends.  I also have a passion for different movies (I love watching them for their different things the create and make you feel, see, and imagine).  I love drawing and hope to make art my job.  I want to take an internship at Disney World and try and get into their design group possibly.  I love listening to different kinds of music.  I can go from hard rock to Disney Music to Christian Music.  My favorite bands are My Chemical Romance, Flyleaf, Skillet, Kutless, etc.  I love the Pirates of the Caribbean Soundtracks and the different Nightmare Before Christmas ones as well.  I love also Enchanted and hope to make a costume of the dress that Giselle wears in the fairyland as a cartoon.  I have a hoping of meeting my Pirate Princess and him being as thrilled to do things of the same nature as me.  I hope for fun, Halloween, and parties we can dress up as our favorite character couples, be it Disney or not.  I hope to one day do The Joker and Harley Quinn and maybe Edward and Bella lol  but it isn't to much of a requirement.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  I want a strong Christian man that will love God, then me and family.  We'd go to Disney World when ever we can.  I imagine a Honeymoon at Walt Disney World in a more upscale resort there then what I've been too.  Maybe even going on the Cruise at one point.  I hope that he'll be able to deal with my qorkiness and childish ways.  Like when/if we go to Disney understanding I must get pics with the characters lol   I love to imagine and I would like him to be able to too.  Another want is that if we go to Disney World on our Honeymoon I'd want to wear the Mickey Ear Vail and he the Mickey Ear Groom Hat.  I'd love to snuggle with him on the Pirates of the Caribbean and Haunted Mansion Rides, and steal a kiss during the Wishes Fireworks Show.  For our first date I'd want to go to dinner with him and talk about each other, go walking around a mall and look around at the shops and continue to talk and then maybe go see a movie and hold hands.  I'm sure there is much more I can think of and I hope I haven't scared the men off lol
> Until then I stay waiting in my castle waiting for my Pirate Prince to come



I thought I'd add my pic since I took it out of my avatar lol.


----------



## MyMuse

DFD said:


> well u better make sure to come back and tell us when... there's a group of peeps from 18th to 29th of Oct



then I'm going to miss it  My dates should be Oct 10-17 (tho I'm flying down on 10/6...I'm planning a night at Jellyrolls on 10/8!)




DFD said:


> aaahhh gotcha... near the premium outlets then... hmm a hershey meet



There is another thread with a Hershey meet but it seems a bit "clique-y" and seems to be families getting together. It's in August somewhere. 




OregonGirl said:


> Heather! Hi! I'll be there December 2-11!



I saw your other thread and my dates *should* be Dec 3-14 or 15th!


----------



## nerak2780

Hmm...no harm, no foul in trying this so here goes!

First Name: Karen

Location: South Boston, MA

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn/Brown.

Body Type: 5'9"/full figured.

Ethnicity: Caucasian.

Occupation: PT Retail...but only for the time being, God willing!!

Do you have any kids: Nope but I sure love them.

Do you have any pets: Nope.

Favorite activities: Traveling, reading, photography, dance, video games, scrapbooking, TV, music, going to the movies, video games, watching sports, finding mom and pop hidden gem restaurants, and going on mini adventures to find fun stuff to do (like roller Bingo, the rodeo, meat raffles, etc).

Favorite movie: Not sure...I've never been good at choosing favorites.

Favorite color(s): I'll go with...green. No...blue..uhm..again with the whole favorites thing.

Favorite Disney character(s): I've always had a soft spot for Oliver from Oliver and Co.

A little bit about yourself: I'm easy going, thoughtful, and sort of the girl-next-door type but I'm also a bit of a wiss@ss (in a good natured way) and I have a stubborn streak. I like to surround myself with people who are a bit like myself-funny and well rounded.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd prefer a guy who is at least my height and within the 28-35 range but being picky hasn't worked too great thus far. I'm looking for someone who feels like they can get along really well with the person I've described myself as. A guy who is looking for his last first date! I am at the point in life where I am looking to settle down and someday have a family.

I can't post pictures yet because I've not at my 10 post limit quite yet but feel free to PM me and I will pass 'em along.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## OregonGirl

Yea! A big "hello and welcome" to all the new peoples 

We've got a pretty good selection of folks from all over. I want to start hearing about some love connections, people! 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## Businessgypsy

No takers on my last-day-of seasonal-annual-pass-offer, but it was a great day! Here's a little of what you missed  :
A bizarre mashup at Hollywood Studios Star Wars Weekend. The horror!





The return of the Disney Electrical Parade




A cool new t-shirt design




A weed in a Disney flower bed. Very Brave.




Incredible sign design inspiration




Idea for my garden entrance wall




Some design fodder for a display carport for the '73 VW Thing




Eeyore on task




A direction for the kayak deck




...and a couple of hundred more cool moments!

Off to Oregon for the summer, hope to see you back in Florida this fall!


----------



## MyMuse

Awesome pics, businessgypsy!


----------



## Businessgypsy

MyMuse said:


> Awesome pics, businessgypsy!


Thanks! I love going to design school at Disney. It's the only Master class that you can walk through with a beer, and the instructors actually know what they are doing!


----------



## DFD

Businessgypsy said:


> Thanks! I love going to design school at Disney. It's the only Master class that you can walk through with a beer, and the instructors actually know what they are doing!



Hey BG.. awesome pics... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Wasre

Businessgypsy said:


> No takers on my last-day-of seasonal-annual-pass-offer, but it was a great day! Here's a little of what you missed  :
> 
> Off to Oregon for the summer, hope to see you back in Florida this fall!



Sweet pics!  Welcome to Oregon when you get here!


----------



## DFD

Anything planned for this Weekend????


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Anything planned for this Weekend????




Anyone?  Anyone?  Beuller?  Beuller?  Beuller?  Beuller?


----------



## MyMuse

DFD said:


> Anything planned for this Weekend????





Wasre said:


> Anyone?  Anyone?  Beuller?  Beuller?  Beuller?  Beuller?




I may go to the "Cake Boss" block party thing in Hoboken. Or to the Botanical Gardens. Or both. (NJ)


----------



## DFD

MyMuse said:


> I may go to the "Cake Boss" block party thing in Hoboken. Or to the Botanical Gardens. Or both. (NJ)



woohoooo going to meet Buddy??!!!

Shoot I can go for some steak hold on the potatoes  at Arthur's right now!!!!


----------



## MajorThomasina

I'm going to see Toy Story 3 at midnight tonight!  I only had one friend who was interested in seeing it with me, but I'm hoping that will change as that night goes on...


----------



## Birdman1511

MajorThomasina said:


> I'm going to see Toy Story 3 at midnight tonight!  I only had one friend who was interested in seeing it with me, but I'm hoping that will change as that night goes on...



Ahh lucky you! I'm going to see it tomorrow


----------



## MajorThomasina

Birdman1511 said:


> Ahh lucky you! I'm going to see it tomorrow



I'm gonna be so miserable at work today (only got five hours of sleep or so), but it was so worth it! This was one of the best threequels I ever saw, up in there with PotC:AWE!!  This was my first movie to see in Digital 3D rather than IMAX, and I'm quite impressed. Easier on the eyes and less headaches. I still don't think I'd be willing to pay that much extra though, as nice as it was.  But hey! At least I know what the difference is now!


----------



## DisTeach

No Toy Story yet for me.  :sadness: I'm going to a party tomorrow and for a father's day brunch Sunday.  Maybe next week, though!


----------



## Birdman1511

Just saw it! AWESOME movie... Great plot, excellent story line for this one.. You rarely get to see a great threequel, but this one definitely takes them all.. d my favorite of the 3.  You know its a good movie when the only bad part of the movie is when its over and you have to leave the theatre


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hi, I'm Julie
46
banker (customer service)
just got an Associate of Science degree
Illinois
5'5"
slender and fit
blonde
American mutt (mostly German)
LOVE Disney
2 10 year old cats
no kids, though I wanted 9 when I was a little girl - wasn't meant to be
widow - 6 years - miss the love of my life very much!
recently ended a 1 year relationship - he didn't like Disney (that wasn't the reason  )
when I started dating him, my sister said - I thought you said a man would have to be a Disney fan for you to be interested . . . well, that's probably where I screwed up . . .
been on several solo trips, and I go with my sister and her husband
truly, I just want to kick Minnie out of the kingdom and serve Mickey for the duration


----------



## DFD

Julie Mouse said:


> Hi, I'm Julie
> 46
> banker (customer service)
> just got an Associate of Science degree
> Illinois
> 5'5"
> slender and fit
> blonde
> American mutt (mostly German)
> LOVE Disney
> 2 10 year old cats
> no kids, though I wanted 9 when I was a little girl - wasn't meant to be
> widow - 6 years - miss the love of my life very much!
> recently ended a 1 year relationship - he didn't like Disney (that wasn't the reason  )
> when I started dating him, my sister said - I thought you said a man would have to be a Disney fan for you to be interested . . . well, that's probably where I screwed up . . .
> been on several solo trips, and I go with my sister and her husband
> truly, I just want to kick Minnie out of the kingdom and serve Mickey for the duration



Hi Julie... shoot let me go a couple of post back... there's another peep from IL... he is about 40-50 minutes away from my Freidnt hat part I remembered...


----------



## Julie Mouse

Hey - I'm going to try to post a picture I just took with my camera phone  . . .http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Julie Mouse

lol - that didn't work


----------



## Julie Mouse




----------



## Julie Mouse

hey it worked


----------



## Julie Mouse

DFD said:


> Hi Julie... shoot let me go a couple of post back... there's another peep from IL... he is about 40-50 minutes away from my Freidnt hat part I remembered...



Did you find him Leroy?


----------



## brighteyes

Ok here I go again. I hope this works.


----------



## brighteyes

ok so I give up.  Ok I didn't give up. LOL


----------



## tawasdave

julie mouse said:


>



wow


----------



## DFD

Julie Mouse said:


> Did you find him Leroy?





champ5601 said:


> Chana is about 40-45 min from here.
> 
> 2 weeks scheduled right now at Xmas with family.



I found him!!!!  here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie Mouse

DFD said:


> I found him!!!!  here!!!!!!!!



Thanks Leroy!  Unfortunately, Michael is 26.  He could be my son.  yucky


----------



## Julie Mouse

tawasdave said:


>



Hey you're cute


----------



## OregonGirl

Julie Mouse, I think you should give tawasDave a chance. He seems nice - and we all like a man in uniform, right? 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## Andrew015

When are we going to put together a meet?


----------



## DFD

Ok what did I miss???!!!!



Andrew015 said:


> When are we going to put together a meet?


----------



## Julie Mouse

OregonGirl said:


> Julie Mouse, I think you should give tawasDave a chance. He seems nice - and we all like a man in uniform, right?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]
> 
> Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)
> 
> OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)
> 
> OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)
> 
> OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)
> 
> NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level



You are correct OregonGirl.  So you're beautiful!  Any luck on here so far?


----------



## ahoff

Andrew015 said:


> When are we going to put together a meet?




A whole bunch of us just got back from a meet at DW in May.


----------



## disneypryncess

First Name: Danielle

Location: Northern NJ (right outside NYC)

Age: 38

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde Hair/Blue Eyes

Body Type:  Curvy, Voluptous, Thick

Occupation: VP of Operations for a Construction Management firm

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: going to Disney, hanging out w/family & friends, movies,music, book stores, photography

Favorite movie: too many to choose

Favorite color(s): purple, black

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink (all that attitude)

A little bit about yourself: I'm a tall,blonde haired, blue-eyed Disney Loving girl....fairly outgoing, friendly, pretty happy....

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who loves Disney as much as I do... intelligent, fun, honest.....just a nice, decent, cool guy

Good Luck, Everyone!!


----------



## Life is good

Julie Mouse said:


> hey it worked



Nice Pic jmouse  You should listen to your sister!


----------



## osukristin227

flounderfan12 said:


> ahh what the hell
> 
> First Name: stacie
> 
> Location: RI
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Sex: f
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown
> 
> Body Type: lol pooh sized
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: customer service rep
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: the greatest dog ever
> 
> Favorite activities: reading
> 
> Favorite movie: braveheart favorite disney movie the little mermaid
> 
> Favorite color(s): blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): flounder
> 
> A little bit about yourself: well i love sports love my red sox and patriots i love to read i'm a HUGE harry potter fan i have two harry potter tattoos and of course i love disney and spend every waking moment trying to figure out a way to get back there winning the lottery hasn't paid off yet maybe someday...
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: i would like a guy who likes sports as much as i do preferably a sox and pats fan of course likes disney and wants to go as much as possible a harry potter fan wouldnt hurt either but most importantly someone who makes me laugh and accepts me for the tomboy i am lol i know wishful thinking



Hi Stacie!
Just curious about your Harry Potter tattoos?!  what are they of?


----------



## trekkie2

Too many "kids" here  i'll just add a more "mature" profile

First Name: Arla

 Location: Colorado

Age: 44

Sex: Chickey

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair and blue eyes

Body Type: pleasantly plump 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: nurse

Do you have any kids: 3 amazing totally grown and gone children

Do you have any pets: yes, several small dogs that the kids left when they did

Favorite activities:  Love playing computer games, (currently WOW and left for dead 2)  watching movies,  going to and planning for Disney (of course)  and any diverting geek things i can find.

Favorite movie: HMM, changes too often to narrow down to one, generally anything with geek overtones and explosions, Star Trek, LOTR, comic book movies and action adventures, old errol flynn and abbott and Costello, universal monsters, hate chick flicks though 

Favorite color(s): yellow

Favorite Disney character(s):  love the villains and Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Been on my own for about 15 years, managed to boot the kids and have decided i might like a life, looking for a friend that likes the same things as i do, possibly a travel buddy. I love to travel, have a wicked sense of humor and possess a "Polly Anna" tumor ( according to friends)that makes me terminally optimistic. I see the fun in everything and believe that life is awesome.  Love to travel and tend to be low maintenance and hate drama. 

A little bit about your ideal match: someone nicely geeky, with a great sense of humor, will go with me to weird activities just for the adventure of it, and is ultimately kind.  

fun thread


----------



## sarahgirl

Just wanted to update my location, I now moved to Buffalo, NY.  (Not that anyone on this thread is around here either.  )


----------



## mmackeymouse

Is anyone having luck on here at all? 


First Name: Melissa

Location: Indiana

Age: 27

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Chunky, but athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Office manager

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yes, a labradoodle named luke

Favorite activities: Going to the gym, baking, shopping, DISNEY

Favorite movie: Remember the Titans

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, Cinderella, Mickey, of course

A little bit about yourself: It is so hard to describe myself, but if you are interested, hit me up. I am into sports, love to watch and participate. I am extremely family oriented. I am a bit of a good girl, which I think in some ways hinders my dating experience.

A little bit about your ideal match: Breathing? Pulse? Kidding, you just have to get my sense of humor. A guy who is into Disney is good, but if he's not, don't worry, I'll change him. I would like the guy to be into sports, at least somewhat- someone I can sit down on a Saturday with and watch college football all day, and we'd never run out of conversation. Just a genuinely good guy is the goal. 


By the way, over on the DCL board, I have a trip report going, so if you'd like to know more about my personality and/or family, give it a looksee.

 Our Disney Cruise Line adventure!


----------



## MyMuse

Just saw a few more northeasters posting. 


There is a NYC Disney meet on Saturday, June 26th at Bryant Park at 3pm! 


There will also be vinylmation trading. All are welcome! See my sig for more details and other people going. 


See you there?


----------



## ttester9612

Okay I'll play...I've lurked for to long

First Name: Teresa

Location: Maryland

Age: 53

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Information Technology Specialist

Do you have any kids: One Son who is 25.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: DISNEY, cruises and adventures

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Belle and the Beast

A little bit about yourself: I'm not good at talking about myself.  I'm on the shy side, until I get to know you.  I will tell that I'm a widow and love going to Disney (with or without other ppl).  I love just to stroll through all the parks and observe all that is going on. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Have have a sense of humor, content with life and want to live life to the fullness. A guy who is into Disney and adventure as much as I am.  Someone I can sit down on a Saturday with and watch Disney movies all day or go off on a Saturday excursion, just the two of us.

Would post a picture but can't remember my PhotoBucket account, still waiting from them to reset it.  DFD, do you have good photo of me to post for the group?


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> Okay I'll play...I've lurked for to long
> 
> First Name: Teresa
> 
> Location: Maryland
> 
> 
> 
> Would post a picture but can't remember my PhotoBucket account, still waiting from them to reset it.  DFD, do you have good photo of me to post for the group?




hmmmm oonly old ones... do you ant me to crop last "thee" recent pic???


----------



## OregonGirl

Julie Mouse said:


> You are correct OregonGirl.  So you're beautiful!  Any luck on here so far?



Hi Julie Mouse! 

Thanks for the compliment.  

I have become 'real world' friends with another here on Dis.  We'll see where things might lead. 

Any luck with tawasdave?

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## DFD

*July 3 & 4 ~ 12-6 pm*
Fourth of July
Brandywine "Big Bang" BBQ Weekend
LOCATION: Winery in Chadds Ford, Chester County, PA 
Invite all your visiting relatives and come enjoy a rousing Fourth of July with all-weekend-long events at Chaddsford Winery including free outdoor music Saturday and Sunday afternoons, and an all day BBQ Saturday and Sunday by favorite local grillin guy Nicks Chicks. We are joining our fellow members of the Brandywine Valley Wine Trail who will all be hosting great wine and BBQ outings from pig pickins to chickn likins! Music from 2 pm to 5 pm. 

■Saturday July 3 - Beats Workin'
■Sunday July 4 - Hake & Jarema

*July 11, 18 & 25 *
Sangria Sundays  Ole!
LOCATION: Winery in Chadds Ford, Chester County, PA
Put away the yardwork, gather a group of friends, pack a picnic lunch, and come enjoy these lazy hazy Sunday afternoons featuring live music lite on the outdoor deck and tastings of our cool and saucy summer Sangrias. Take home our favorite recipes for your own summer entertaining! Tours and tastings in the winery all day, outdoor music from 2-6 p.m. $10 Tasting/Sangria Fee. 

■Sunday July 11 - Josh Komoroski
■Sunday July 18 - Brian Fitzy Duo
■Sunday July 25 - John Grecia


September 4, 5 & 6 ~ 12-6 pm
Labor Day Weekend Jazz Festival

LOCATION: Winery in Chadds Ford, Chester County, PA

End the summer season with cool wines and hot jazz! Grab a blanket, invite some friends, and come out to the Chester County countryside to enjoy the sights and smells of the harvest season as you taste a selection of award-winning Chaddsford wines in the winemaking and barrel-aging cellars. Then relax and settle in for a day of wine and music featuring great camaraderie, great wine and foods, two live Jazz bands each day, and picnicking on the scenic winery grounds. Admission: $25/person, includes winetastings, souvenir wine glass, and concerts Foods available from Pace One Restaurant, or bring your own picnic. No other alcoholic beverages permitted on grounds. 

*Saturday September 4*
■12:30 - To Be Announced
■3:30 - To Be Announced
*Sunday September 5*
■12:30 - Abstract Truth
■3:30 - To Be Announced
*Monday September 6*
■12:30 - The Reese Project
■3:30 - Siora


----------



## Julie Mouse

OregonGirl said:


> Hi Julie Mouse!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> I have become 'real world' friends with another here on Dis.  We'll see where things might lead.
> 
> Any luck with tawasdave?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]
> 
> Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)
> 
> OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)
> 
> OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)
> 
> OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)
> 
> NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level



Yes, tawasdave and I are getting to know each other.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Hello ladies I am a 33yo single guy from Philly Pa feel free to say hi


----------



## evildiva

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Hello ladies I am a 33yo single guy from Philly Pa feel free to say hi



Hi mike from Philly! I'm Katie from Baltimore. What is your favorite park?


----------



## ttester9612

DFD said:


> hmmmm oonly old ones... do you ant me to crop last "thee" recent pic???



How old is it?  If it's more then a year, no don't post it.


----------



## MyMuse

MyMuse said:


> Just saw a few more northeasters posting.
> 
> 
> There is a NYC Disney meet on Saturday, June 26th at Bryant Park at 3pm!
> 
> 
> There will also be vinylmation trading. All are welcome! See my sig for more details and other people going.
> 
> 
> See you there?




Just thougth I'd pimp it out?


----------



## ahoff

Wish I had known of this sooner, but have plans for Saturday already.  There is a really nice craft show at Lincoln Center as well, and I will miss that also.  Sunday I will be at Coney island for a concert.


----------



## ugadog99

I've been around the DIS for a long time, but I've been away from the Singles forum for a while.  Thought I'd pop over and then found this thread.  So...

First Name: Melanie

Location: GA

Age: 46

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brownish-Auburn/Blue

Body Type: hmm...fluffy...that's a type, right??

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: two girls (almost 20 and 16)

Do you have any pets: way, way too many!!  

Favorite activities: DISing, college football, music, theatre, any and everything Disney

Favorite movie: Pirates..Johnny Depp and eyeliner 

Favorite color(s): Red and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, of course, Eeyore, and Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I'm a widow with two almost grown kids.  We all love Disney!  One daughter will be a sophomore in college; the other one will be a sophomore in high school.   We live for our Disney trips and hope to one day make a move to Orlando!  We have too many pets but always have room for one more.  I love the theatre and music.  My students at school love me because I'm the "cool" teacher who keeps up with all the fads and the current popular star of the moment. 

A little bit about your ideal match: He must love Disney!  Other than that, I'm pretty open.  I'd love to find a college football fanatic like me, too.  

Next trip: July 2-10 with my older daughter celebrating her 20th birthday!

Me:


----------



## Natalie_89

Hi im natalie, 21, UK


----------



## Andrew015

Natalie_89 said:


> Hi im natalie, 21, UK



Way cute


----------



## Natalie_89

Andrew015 said:


> Way cute



Thank you.. sorry the pics were so big i didnt know how to make them smaller lol 

Plus i was reading through and saw people had done this so ill do one too 

First Name: Natalie

Location: UK

Age: 21

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Blondey Brown / Blue

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Support Worker

Do you have any kids: Yes , 1 Boy, 3

Do you have any pets: Does my brother count??

Favorite activities: Travelling, Socialising, Dancing, Music, Singing (Not very well but i love a good old sing song) 

Favorite movie: Pinocchio

Favorite color(s): Turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Pinocchio

A little bit about yourself: I'm a trained Air Hostess but struggling to find work at the moment. I love travelling and am going to Oz next october to live and work for a year. I'm slightly obsessed with Disney, but more obsessed with Disney World and Florida in general. I love Harry Potter and a, very excited to finally go to WWOHP on my next visit. Splash Mountain is my favourite ride in Disney but my favourite park is Animal Kingdom. I blog to myself so i can remember what i have done each day but mostly because no ones following my blog yet  haha

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would be easy-going, funny and all round nice guy to be around. Obviously gotta like disney, or at least not think i'm over the top about it.. and let me have annual holidays to florida  I dont want much


----------



## renderman7

First Name: Luke

Location:  Australia

Age: 28

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: hair is a dirty blonde, eyes are grey

Body Type: average really

Ethnicity: australian

Occupation:  specalist support

Do you have any kids: none

Do you have any pets: none

Favorite activities: watching movies, playing games reading books and hanging out with friends

Favorite movie: a tie. Who Frammed Roger Rabbit & Jurrasic PArk

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch

A little bit about yourself:  Let me think, i am an astronut.. hehe. i spend a lot of my time doing one of the above, and if not then i am usually reading up on the disney parks. i like to try anything once, and i always try to be nice to everyone.... at least at first..

A little bit about your ideal match: honestly not sure, guess i will know if they are ideal when i meet them.


----------



## renderman7

any other aussies about in here?


----------



## ttester9612

Finally was able to get into my PhotoBucket account.  Here's a pic of my son and I.


----------



## BayouMickey

Newly Single...

First Name: Cory

Location: Louisiana

Age: 39

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: hair dark Brown, eyes Blue

Body Type: thin

Ethnicity: Cajun Boy 

Occupation: Dispatcher

Do you have any kids: 3 (only one lives with me he's 18 and in college)

Do you have any pets: 1 mutt

Favorite activities: enjoying life and family, playing video games with my son, COOKING (have a BA in Culinary) I love to cook, compose and play music.

Favorite movie: Disney - Mary Poppins, Non Disney - The Godfather

Favorite color(s): black (wait black is a hue), red i guess

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey the head cheese


----------



## MyMuse

ahoff said:


> Wish I had known of this sooner, but have plans for Saturday already.  There is a really nice craft show at Lincoln Center as well, and I will miss that also.  Sunday I will be at Coney island for a concert.



If you meant the Disney meet in NYC on Saturday, we are hoping to have more in the future! 

hopefully early September and again when the Disney store opens. 

It was a great meet!


----------



## DFD

is it Friday yet????


----------



## DFD

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2499263


----------



## Emissary

So, I've been lurking for a few years, but I thought I'd come out of hiding for this. I figure I should take any opportunity to possibly find my Belle...



First Name: Matt

Location: Lake Buena Vista, FL

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Both brown

Body Type: Slightly chubby, but working on it.

Ethnicity: Hispanic, but most people assume I'm white or Italian

Occupation: Lucky enough to be a Cast Member

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: I have a cat

Favorite activities: Hanging out with friends, watching TV, playing board games, cooking, playing out in the parks, among other things

Favorite movie: Disney: Beauty and the Beast, A Goofy Movie, The Mighty Ducks, Enchanted. Non-Disney: Back To The Future, Mrs. Doubtfire, Ocean's 11, Serenity

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Chicken Little

A little bit about yourself: I love to make people laugh. I'm kind of a nerd. I'm quirky. I'm dedicated. It's really difficult for me to talk about myself in a self-description, but I'd be more than happy to answer any questions asked. Feel free to PM me.

A little bit about your ideal match: I operate a lot on feeling. I don't have a list of qualities I look for, it's more of a seeing if we fit together approach I have. Want to find out?


----------



## DFD

Emissary said:


> So, I've been lurking for a few years, but I thought I'd come out of hiding for this. I figure I should take any opportunity to possibly find my Belle...
> 
> 
> 
> First Name: Matt
> 
> Location: Lake Buena Vista, FL






Matt... check this sight also... they are having to much fun over there!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2456735


----------



## Emissary

As it turns out, I'm going to need to post 8 more times before I can respond to a PM. Oh bureaucracy. I'll get to work...


----------



## DFD

Emissary said:


> As it turns out, I'm going to need to post 8 more times before I can respond to a PM. Oh bureaucracy. I'll get to work...


----------



## Natalie_89

Emissary said:


> A little bit about your ideal match: I operate a lot on feeling. I don't have a list of qualities I look for, it's more of a seeing if we fit together approach I have. Want to find out?



your a cast member ?? jealous!!


----------



## mrtoffee

mmackeymouse said:


> Is anyone having luck on here at all?
> 
> 
> First Name: Melissa
> 
> Location: Indiana
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex:F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Chunky, but athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Office manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, a labradoodle named luke
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to the gym, baking, shopping, DISNEY
> 
> Favorite movie: Remember the Titans
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, Cinderella, Mickey, of course
> 
> A little bit about yourself: It is so hard to describe myself, but if you are interested, hit me up. I am into sports, love to watch and participate. I am extremely family oriented. I am a bit of a good girl, which I think in some ways hinders my dating experience.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Breathing? Pulse? Kidding, you just have to get my sense of humor. A guy who is into Disney is good, but if he's not, don't worry, I'll change him. I would like the guy to be into sports, at least somewhat- someone I can sit down on a Saturday with and watch college football all day, and we'd never run out of conversation. Just a genuinely good guy is the goal.
> 
> 
> By the way, over on the DCL board, I have a trip report going, so if you'd like to know more about my personality and/or family, give it a looksee.
> 
> Our Disney Cruise Line adventure!



Im not os clued up on american sports as i used to be but as an everton fan im into football in a huge way (i know u guys i the usa call it soccer, but to the rest of us is football )


----------



## Natalie_89

mrtoffee said:


> Im not os clued up on american sports as i used to be but as an everton fan im into football in a huge way (i know u guys i the usa call it soccer, but to the rest of us is football )



Im a everton fan .. my dad has forced me to since birth


----------



## JLTraveling

Haven't been here in awhile, but why not, I'll play.

First Name: Lisa

Location: Um, what week is it?

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish-blonde/Blue

Body Type: Slim (leaning more towards skinny)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Travel writer

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: No. I love animals, but they're tough to travel with.

Favorite activities: Theatre, dance, all forms of adventure games (RPGs, computer games, live action)

Favorite movie: Disney: Lady and the Tramp; Non-Disney: RHPS, LOTR, Harry Potter series

Favorite color(s): Black, red, silver

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I'm divorced with no kids. I travel full-time, usually in an RV but sometimes by plane or train, and write about my experiences for a living. I meet a ton of people, but it's tough to get close to anyone since I'm always on the move. I'm usually in Orlando from October (HHN at Universal!) through mid-December (Christmas season at Disney!). Otherwise, I tend to spend around a month in each place, which could be literally anywhere in the world. I'm an arts geek, somewhat goth, somewhat kooky, definitely off-beat. I love roadside attractions, youth hostels and Amtrak coach seating. I was a cast member at Disney and a team member at Universal off and on for over ten years.

A little bit about your ideal match: He should love both Disney and Universal without being obsessed. He obviously must love to travel, though if he can't travel full-time that's fine, as long as he doesn't try to make me stay in one place! Bonus points for being a fellow arts geek, but it's not strictly necessary.

Next trip: A very short stopover in early August (dates not certain yet) to see WWOHP and the Main Street Electrical Parade. Will be back again in early October for about two months.


----------



## ahoff

Now that sounds like a cool job, Lisa!


----------



## nstem

OregonGirl said:


> It's nice to see people chatting on this thread.
> 
> Are any of you close to WDW? If so, would you be interested in participating in the singles/solos party I am attempting to schedule on Sunday, December 5th?



Wish I had seen this sooner.  I already committed to an Illuminations party on the 4th and a breakfast on the 5th.  Can't totally break the bank.  Sorry, would have been nice.


----------



## BlueIrish

So once I figure out how to post pictures later ill get a few up.

First Name: Val

Location: Chicago

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/blue

Body Type: athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Government

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: traveling, working out, baseball, cooking, beaches

Favorite movie: kill bill, jurassic park

Favorite color(s): green and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): stitich

A little bit about yourself: grew up in Chicago, working here now but plan to relocate for a new law enforcement job hopefully west coast but east coast works as well 

A little bit about your ideal match:  cute, active, likes to travel, humor is a must


----------



## MizlurksaLot

I am a lurker, and apparently its been a year since I logged on so I hope you all dont mind me joining this thread

First Name: Julianna

Location: Allentown, PA

Age: 28 (well, in 3 days  so, well just go with that)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: changes with my moods but I feel most like myself when its red/hazel

Body Type: curvy, full figured, pooh sized  - you choose the terminology

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Manager on Duty, student

Do you have any kids: Not yet, but I hope to someday

Do you have any pets: 1 cat  Mary Mack, hoping to get a dog soon.

Favorite activities: wii fit, belly dancing, reading, hanging out with friends, just being outdoors  walking or sitting; feeding ducks, watching baseball, especially in person  Im new to the baseball fan club, I fell in love with the sport a little over a year ago pretty much by accident  Im hoping to make it to at least one Phillies game this year, but for now the LV Ironpigs games will do.

Favorite movie(s): This could potentially take up several posts  I love movies, but Ill narrow it down to a few: Oceans 11 (both the newer version and the original), Some Kind of Wonderful, The Breakfast Club, Rocky, The Lost Boys, Guys and Dolls . . . 

Favorite color(s): I love color in general, the only real exception being yellow. Current top three would be: deep purple, deep red, and kelly green.

Favorite Disney character(s): Mulan, Eeyore, Donald, Belle, Chesire cat, 

A little bit about yourself: I wear all of my emotions on my sleeve.  I do not try, or wish to hide my feelings  and I have a lot of them.  I like to describe myself as passionate.  When I am happy; I am ecstatic, but the good comes with the bad and often when I am sad I am hysterical  the good news is that I calm down pretty quickly, as long as no one tells me to calm down ;-).  I have a very dry and sarcastic sense of humor  the little things in life make me laugh.  I fell in love with Disney World the first time I visited at 21, and vowed to work there someday.  I did just that a few years later on the CP, sadly that was the last time I visited  I would like to get back soon, hopefully in September.   Right now I have a job that Im not terribly fond of, but Im happy to have it; Im working on starting a career that I love.  My goal is to open an animal shelter that is very involved in the community as a whole.

A little bit about your ideal match: He needs to patient, and by that I dont mean that he needs to be able to put up with me, but that hes willing to take the time to get to know me, and to hopefully be my friend first.  Unfortunately I do have some trust issues, which Im working on  but it is what it is.  One of the reasons that I like the movie Rocky is that I very much identify with Adrian.  Not to the same extreme, but it has been a problem in the past  Im hoping that someone exists who thinks Im worth it enough to give me a little push before I get scared and run away (cause I do that :-/) or before he gets bored and runs away.  Beyond patients my only real requirements are that he is employed, or at least seeking employment, and that hes not involved with drugs in anyway (or seriously involved with any other people, but I hope thats a given  ) dont think thats too much to ask :-D, it would be nice if he could make me laugh too.  He does need to love animals; I am currently studying animal shelter management.  I would prefer that he be taller than me, somewhere between the ages of 28 and 36, lives at least within driving distance, and that he does not currently have any children.


----------



## OregonGirl

Welcome to all the new peoples!!!

NStem, and anyone else who will be at WDW during the month of December - the Christmas 2010 thread in this same "Adults & Solo Travelers" has a number of folks who plan to travel to Florida sometime during that month (complete with a calendar showing this created by yours truly), and it would be fun to schedule a number of informal meets. It doesn't look like anything spendy or fancy is in the works anymore, so don't let costs deter you!

Head over to that thread and speak up if you're interested! 

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## mrtoffee

Natalie_89 said:


> Im a everton fan .. my dad has forced me to since birth



B Fantastic it's always good to meet fellow blues. Im hoping next season is going to be a good one and hopefully Donovan will sign perminatly as well, a bit of wishfully tinking there.

Just reading your profile and ur like me, i always feel i was born in the wrong country it always feels like being at home when i go to Orlando.


----------



## DFD

Hopefully everybody had a wonderful weekend...  ouir was ful of BBQ, wine and new friends!

And lets continue on wioth the search!!!


----------



## Natalie_89

mrtoffee said:


> B Fantastic it's always good to meet fellow blues. Im hoping next season is going to be a good one and hopefully Donovan will sign perminatly as well, a bit of wishfully tinking there.
> 
> Just reading your profile and ur like me, i always feel i was born in the wrong country it always feels like being at home when i go to Orlando.



i will one day live in florida .. good things come to those who wait 

my dad got my boy a little everton kit which is cute but he also has a spurs kits and a brighton kit haha poor confused child. 2 grandads and a dad forcing football on him  although he is a good little player already i have high hopes for him .. i wont be a WAG ill be a MAG (Mums and girlfriends) lol


----------



## mrtoffee

Natalie_89 said:


> i will one day live in florida .. good things come to those who wait
> 
> my dad got my boy a little everton kit which is cute but he also has a spurs kits and a brighton kit haha poor confused child. 2 grandads and a dad forcing football on him  although he is a good little player already i have high hopes for him .. i wont be a WAG ill be a MAG (Mums and girlfriends) lol



Well atleast theres not a loverpool kit in that lot  if your son make the big time (with everton of course) he can buy you your pad in Florida


----------



## Natalie_89

mrtoffee said:


> Well atleast theres not a loverpool kit in that lot  if your son make the big time (with everton of course) he can buy you your pad in Florida



thats my plan haha


----------



## MyMuse

FYI:


There's a "Jerzee Meet" next weekend....it' a thread under the DIS Unplugged section....


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

thought I'd give it a shot too!

First Name: Peggie

Location: Maryland

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Average-ish?

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Administrative; also PT student

Do you have any kids: Yes, 2 daughters

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Disney, of course...on my off-Disney time, I like reading, TV/movies, spending time with my kids.

Favorite movie: Disney?  Aladdin & Beauty & the Beast, Oh, and Lion King....who am I kidding - I have TONS of favorites!

Favorite color(s): Pink (I'm a girl what can I say?)

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Belle, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty quiet, at least at first. I'm 'thisclose' to getting my AA degree finally, and will be working towards my bachelors.  Going to Disney with my girls in December as a graduation celebration, and a break between semesters!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is honest, can treat me with respect, fun-loving, likes kids and understands my busy schedule!


----------



## Disneygurl82

First Name: Michelle (and no I didn't go to band camp)

Location: Eastern Canada

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Government

Do you have any kids: No, but hopefully one day so I can bring them to Disney

Do you have any pets: A cat (Billy)

Favorite activities: Swimming, going to the beach, camping, dancing, hanging out with friends, skiing, reading.

Favorite movie: Oh god, how can I pick just one...probably the Notebook. I know, I'm a sap.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel 

A little bit about yourself: Well I'm newly single. I just got out of a 9 year relationship and I'm ready to start meeting some new people. I discovered my love for Disney when my ex and I went on a trip last year. Hopefully I'll find someone to go with me this year as I would love to go again. I'm really silly and fun. At least, I think I am. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy....with good teeth. I'm not shallow, I just have a thing about teeth. Other than that my standards aren't that high. Preferably employed and not a crazy person. I tend to like nerdy boys, as I'm kind of a nerd too. Oh and he has to like Disney of course.


----------



## mrtoffee

Disneygurl82 said:


> First Name: Michelle (and no I didn't go to band camp)
> 
> Location: Eastern Canada
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green
> 
> Body Type: Slim
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Government
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but hopefully one day so I can bring them to Disney
> 
> Do you have any pets: A cat (Billy)
> 
> Favorite activities: Swimming, going to the beach, camping, dancing, hanging out with friends, skiing, reading.
> 
> Favorite movie: Oh god, how can I pick just one...probably the Notebook. I know, I'm a sap.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Well I'm newly single. I just got out of a 9 year relationship and I'm ready to start meeting some new people. I discovered my love for Disney when my ex and I went on a trip last year. Hopefully I'll find someone to go with me this year as I would love to go again. I'm really silly and fun. At least, I think I am.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: A guy....with good teeth. I'm not shallow, I just have a thing about teeth. Other than that my standards aren't that high. Preferably employed and not a crazy person. I tend to like nerdy boys, as I'm kind of a nerd too. Oh and he has to like Disney of course.



Hello and welcome to the site


----------



## KC78

First Name: Kristi

Location: Massachusetts

Age: 34

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Auburn/Blue

Body Type:BBW aka "Pooh Sized"  

Ethnicity: American

Occupation:Professional Mommy

Do you have any kids:2 beautiful girls

Do you have any pets:I have a Cavalier who is my little baby boy and a hamster who is my lil buddy!!!.

Favorite activities: Disney vacation planning (of course!!!), boardgames, movies, spending time with family and friends, baking, long drives with no destination in mind, zoo, amusement parks, apple picking, the Drive-in...this list could go on and on... 

Favorite movie:Don't have just one Fav...but high on the list is The Princess Bride

Favorite color(s):Purple, Midnight Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Flynn

A little bit about yourself: I'm a happily single Mom who loves life. I live it one day at a time and try to enjoy every moment I'm given. I'm silly and love to laugh and love making others laugh. I can be corny and sarcastic (but not mean or hurtful). I'm caring, generous, honest, a bit of a procrastinator, easily distracted, and love unconditionally. I'm nonjudgmental and very open minded. I'm not perfect and I don't try to be. I'm a polished (makeup and styled hair) T-shirt and jeans kinda gal. High heels, designer purses and manicured nails are not me. I'd much rather save that money for a trip to Disney!!!

A little bit about your ideal match: I just want to be with someone who is open minded, happy, honest, respectful, loves kids and isn't looking for perfection. A man who knows that a relationship requires hard work and compromise to be successful. I'm just looking for a GENUINE "Nice Guy".


----------



## Disneygurl82

mrtoffee said:


> Hello and welcome to the site



Thanks, I'm enjoying myself so far.


----------



## sccrldy22

I'm bad, I lurk around these boards but never post. I figured I should start somewhere...

First Name: Heather

Location: Northern VA

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Boring Brown x 2

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Rocket Scientist

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yup, Italian Greyhound & Greyhound

Favorite activities: Running, playing music, cooking & photography

Favorite movie: Oh gosh...Disney movie-Little Mermaid. Non-Disney movie-Monty Python & the Holy Grail

Favorite color(s): GREEN! 

Favorite Disney character(s): POOH!

A little bit about yourself: I LOVE Disney. I think that explains it.  But, let's see...I enjoy trying new things and expanding my horizons. I LOVE to cook! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I've never really had a type. My one 'requirement' is someone who is well educated.


----------



## mrtoffee

sccrldy22 said:


> I'm bad, I lurk around these boards but never post. I figured I should start somewhere...
> 
> First Name: Heather
> 
> Location: Northern VA
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Boring Brown x 2
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Rocket Scientist
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yup, Italian Greyhound & Greyhound
> 
> Favorite activities: Running, playing music, cooking & photography
> 
> Favorite movie: Oh gosh...Disney movie-Little Mermaid. Non-Disney movie-Monty Python & the Holy Grail
> 
> Favorite color(s): GREEN!
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): POOH!
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I LOVE Disney. I think that explains it.  But, let's see...I enjoy trying new things and expanding my horizons. I LOVE to cook!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I've never really had a type. My one 'requirement' is someone who is well educated.



Hello and welcome to the thread


----------



## Natalie_89

sccrldy22 said:


> Favorite movie: Oh gosh...Disney movie-Little Mermaid. Non-Disney movie-Monty Python & the Holy Grail



Monty python and the holy grail is hilarious!!


----------



## reckoner13

First Name:  Adam

Location:  San Jose, CA

Age:  31

Sex:  Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Brown

Body Type:  A few extra pounds, but I carry my weight well (I'm 6 feet tall)

Ethnicity:  Hispanic, look like I'm white.

Occupation:  Data Entry (general office work)

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets:  No, but I want a dog.

Favorite activities:  Playing MMORPG's, reading, biking, tennis and going 
                           to Disneyland (of course).

Favorite movie:  Non-Disney - Let the Right One In / Disney - Wall-E

Favorite color(s):  Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):  Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself:  I think I'm a pretty cool, nice guy.  I'm shy at first but once you get to know me I'm very talkative.  
                                    I'm a new Disney fanatic but I'm no less passionate than someone who has been at it for a longtime.
                                    I am a simple person that would be happy with a life of work and Disneyland theme parks/cruises/adventures. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  I just want to meet a a nice person who I can share my Disney experiences with (age isn't important to me).  

PS:  Sorry I didn't post a picture, PM/Email me and I'll send you one.


----------



## Kimberly

First Name: Kim

Location: Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands, British West Indies

Age: 26

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/ hazel,blue,green

Body Type: slim, athletic

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: self-employed, web work and venture capitalism

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no, love dogs, allergic to cats

Favorite activities: SCUBA, traveling, sailing, kitesurfing, skiing (water and snow)

Favorite movie: Non-Disney - Schindler's List / Disney - Toy Story, Sleeping Beauty

Favorite color(s): Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear, Maleficent

A little bit about yourself: Don't really know what to type here. I'm an adrenaline junkie who also enjoys a little bit slower pace every now and then. I date a bit, but haven't had anything too serious in the past few years. Any man who dates me has to put up with my fierce independence, and sometimes, stubborness. It can be hard to break the shell that I put up, but I'm a very genuine and caring woman.

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't know. I don't really have any set prerequisites, but having things in common is definitely a start. Someone into living their life through himself rather than vicariously through others is a big benefit.


----------



## DFD

reckoner13 said:


> First Name:  Adam
> 
> Location:  San Jose, CA
> 
> .





Used to live in San Jose  by Sierra Vista Ct... behind Jack in the box... shoot bringing back old memories... and worked part time(summer jobs) at Fairmont hotel!!!



Kimberly said:


> First Name: Kim
> 
> Location: Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands, British West Indies


----------



## Kimberly

DFD said:


> Used to live in San Jose  by Sierra Vista Ct... behind Jack in the box... shoot bringing back old memories... and worked part time(summer jobs) at Fairmont hotel!!!



Thanks!


----------



## DFD

Anybody interested to do a "Disney Theme Exchange" ???
( Hi Moderator.. if this pan out I promise to start the thread on the Exchange board  )

Nothing expensive... maybe a limit of $5( or more if you want to add any extra) plus shipping and handling...  if you had join the exchange board you would know what I am talking about but if not... 

well I guess it goes like this... we see how many are interested to join...  and when we get the names "i" unless someone want to volunteer to start the exchange...  will PM you on who will you be sending that $5 themed gifts... 

the peeps who are interested well I guess they have to just have to answer a few key points so whoever got you will have an idea on what stuff to get or character to look for...

just for fun...   again bear in mind in this game you will have to include your mailing address.. so to those who are leary well it is understandable....


----------



## mjperry

Any single Disney ladies from Mississippi here?


----------



## reckoner13

DFD said:


> Used to live in San Jose  by Sierra Vista Ct... behind Jack in the box... shoot bringing back old memories... and worked part time(summer jobs) at Fairmont hotel!!!



Thanks!

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of San Jose, I want to move to the LA area to be closer to Disneyland ;-)

Anyone else on here live in the Bay Area?


----------



## calurduran

Natalie_89 said:


> my dad got my boy a little everton kit which is cute but he also has a spurs kits and a brighton kit haha poor confused child. 2 grandads and a dad forcing football on him  although he is a good little player already i have high hopes for him .. i wont be a WAG ill be a MAG (Mums and girlfriends) lol



The poor kid has a Spurs kit? Maybe if you burn it before he touches it he'll still have a chance in life 

I always felt like I was born in the wrong country, too, just in the opposite direction. I really should have been born English.


----------



## APB513

Hello all!  I just found this thread.  

First Name: *Angela*

Location: *Ypsilanti, MI*

Age: *42*

Sex: *Female*

Hair/Eye Color: *Brown/Brown*

Body Type: *Curvalicious!*

Ethnicity: *African American*

Occupation: *Manager*

Do you have any kids: *Yes (ages 21 and 16)*

Do you have any pets: *No*

Favorite activities: *Traveling (especially to WDW and DLR), reading, cooking, going to movies and concerts*

Favorite movie: *Right now it's Toys Story 3 - great movie!!*

Favorite color(s): *Black and red*

Favorite Disney character(s): *Mickey Mouse*

A little bit about yourself: *I am funny and outgoing.  I love to laugh and have a good time.  I am currently pursuing my Master's in Hotel and Restaurant Management.  I would love to move to FL and work for Disney.*

A little bit about your ideal match: *Looking for someone who likes to have a good time and shares my love of all things Disney!*


----------



## DFD




----------



## Birdman1511

I hear ya!!!!


----------



## DFD

Birdman1511 said:


> I hear ya!!!!



what are you upto this weekend Mister????


----------



## OhBother

First Name: Mickey...yes, it actually is Mickey. Technically it's Michael but I have gone by Mickey since birth. Named after the baseball player Mickey Mantle

Location: Winter Haven, FL

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Pooh sized..gotta walk the parks more!

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Imaging Specialist for a large insurance co....it's as boring as it sounds 

Do you have any kids: 1, but he is my little angel in heaven

Do you have any pets: 1 Schnauzer but he doesn't live with me

Favorite activities: Going to Disney of course. I love playing live team trivia. Sporting events. Golf

Favorite movie: Star Wars saga. Shawshank Redemption. JFK. Field of Dreams...many many more. Love movies

Favorite color(s): Red and Black....University of Georgia fan. Go Dawgs!!

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey of course. And Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: Just out of a marriage that lasted 8 years. Very easy going. Don't drink or smoke or do drugs. Shy at first but I open up pretty quickly once I get to know someone. Live only 30 minutes from Disney so I love to just go and walk around, on a spur of the moment a lot of times. DVC member which I love!! I'm a Star Wars "nerd" so I go to conventions and stuff like that. Basically just a simple guy who tries to enjoy everybody's company.

A little bit about your ideal match: Nothing really specific. Tend to prefer people who are more laid back like I am. The only thing I really don't like is people who are easily offended. I just think you gotta be able to joke around a little bit in life and not take things so seriously. But that's about it.


----------



## MyMuse

OhBother said:


> First Name: Mickey...yes, it actually is Mickey. Technically it's Michael but I have gone by Mickey since birth. Named after the baseball player Mickey Mantle



So am I! 

Except I'm Michele; only because my mother changed it in the hospital. Dad tried to nickname my Mickey, but Mom would not have it. 

This is a first!


----------



## OhBother

Yes, my dad is a huge New York Yankees fan and Mickey Mantle was his idol. Naturally, I grew up to hate the Yankees and I am a Braves fan now!! My parents thought the nickname would be a very temporary thing but it just stuck throughout my childhood and the rest of my life. I consider it my name, I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## BlueIrish

Weekend!


----------



## MizlurksaLot

BlueIrish said:


> Weekend!


  weekend?  what is that?


----------



## MODisneyfan

First Name: Carrie Lynn

Location: MO

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:Strawberry Blond/ Greenish Blue

Body Type: Pooh Sized or Fluffy

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: Nope but want them

Do you have any pets: Yes. They are my babies 

Favorite activities:going to Disney or planning to go to Disney, 
reading, Going to the movies

Favorite movie:There are just to many to list

Favorite color(s)urple

Favorite Disney character(s)rincess Aurora, Mickey and Pooh

A little bit about yourself: Well I am a very independent person. I love music and it is a huge part of who I am. I am loving, caring and kind (that is what I have been told atleast)

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm a very stong person and I need someone that will take that and see where I coming from and not back down like most. I am looking for someone on the pooh size of things as I'm not a small person and mostly I am looking for my best friend.


----------



## KC78

OhBother said:


> First Name: Mickey...yes, it actually is Mickey. Technically it's Michael but I have gone by Mickey since birth. Named after the baseball player Mickey Mantle
> 
> Location: Winter Haven, FL
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Pooh sized..gotta walk the parks more!
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Imaging Specialist for a large insurance co....it's as boring as it sounds
> 
> Do you have any kids: 1, but he is my little angel in heaven
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 Schnauzer but he doesn't live with me
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disney of course. I love playing live team trivia. Sporting events. Golf
> 
> Favorite movie: Star Wars saga. Shawshank Redemption. JFK. Field of Dreams...many many more. Love movies
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red and Black....University of Georgia fan. Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey of course. And Eeyore
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Just out of a marriage that lasted 8 years. Very easy going. Don't drink or smoke or do drugs. Shy at first but I open up pretty quickly once I get to know someone. Live only 30 minutes from Disney so I love to just go and walk around, on a spur of the moment a lot of times. DVC member which I love!! I'm a Star Wars "nerd" so I go to conventions and stuff like that. Basically just a simple guy who tries to enjoy everybody's company.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Nothing really specific. Tend to prefer people who are more laid back like I am. The only thing I really don't like is people who are easily offended. I just think you gotta be able to joke around a little bit in life and not take things so seriously. But that's about it.




Just saw JFK for the first time last week...GREAT MOVIE!!!! Anyway...Happy Weekend to you!


----------



## Vraven_2000

First Name: Jeff

Location: North Alabama

Age: 47

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: A few extra pounds (But not that many!)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Technical Communication

Do you have any kids: No, but do want at least one

Do you have any pets: Currently, one cat - hope to get a dog soon

Favorite activities: Reading, Music, Movies, Self-improvement

Favorite movie: The Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Purple, Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Tramp, Roger Rabbit, Lizzie McGuire

A little bit about yourself: I was engaged once, but it did not work out and am still looking for the right one. I am currently working on a doctrate of business administration, which keeps me pretty busy, along with assisting with graduate classes at a local university. I enjoy travel and have been to Venezuela, London, Paris, and the Dominican Republic, with hopefully a trip to Rome next year. A first trip to Disney World is also on my travel itinerary!

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match should put a priority on the relationship above everything else (because I will), be willing to weather the good times and bad (because all relationships have these), be an honest person, family-oriented, and an equal partner, with a high degree of empathy.


----------



## sacteach

First Name: Misty

Location: Sacramento, CA (originally from the bay area)

Age: 35

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde / Blue

Body Type: Average, could definitely lose a few pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Middle School Math Teacher (pre-algebra and geometry)

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes, a shih tzu named Oscar

Favorite activities: travel, poker, reading, movies, puzzles, games

Favorite movie: Disney - Little Mermaid; Non-Disney - most "chick flicks" (50 First Dates, Say Anything, and Notting Hill are favorites)

Favorite color(s): Blue and Red 

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger, Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I grew up in the bay area and moved to Sacramento in 96 to get my teaching credential.  I'm entering my 14th year of teaching!  I bought a condo three years ago and adopted my dog two years ago.  I've never been married and do not have any children.  I enjoy traveling and often go on vacations with my mom or friends.  My mom and I just got back from a quick trip to Disneyland - stayed at GCH and had dinner at Club 33 - it was an amazing trip!  I enjoy playing games - from wii to computer, to board games or casino games, I think they are a fun way to spend time with friends (or strangers!)

A little bit about your ideal match:  My ideal match is someone that is content with their place in life, but is looking for someone to spend time with and share new adventures.  I am hoping to find someone that has their own interests, but also shares some of my interests or wants to explore new things together.


----------



## OhBother

KC78 said:


> Just saw JFK for the first time last week...GREAT MOVIE!!!! Anyway...Happy Weekend to you!



I'm glad you enjoyed it. I absolutely love that movie. I actually was lucky enough to meet Kevin Costner while he was filming "JFK". We were on a family vacation back in 89 or 90 (can never remember the exact year) in Washington, D.C. and we noticed this large group of people sitting under a tent on The Mall. We decided to check it out and were told they were part of a movie crew who was having lunch at the time. One of the security guards mentioned that Kevin Costner was one of the actors and pointed him out to us. After he ate, Mr. Costner was kind enough to come out and shake hands with my family and a few other people who gathered around. He was super nice.


----------



## catinthehat35

First Name: Stephanie

Location: East Tennessee

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/hazel

Body Type: Average, a few pounds to lose

Ethnicity: W

Occupation: Early Childhood Educator

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Scrapbooking, photography, Traveling, Anything related to Disney!

Favorite movie: A Few Good Men, National Treasure (my favorites) Anything Disney

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue, Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!

A little bit about yourself: I am a very lady back easy going person. I'm pretty shy until I get to know someone. I love meeting new people! I like spending time outdoors and touring different destinations either local or places far away. I am close to my family and friends and spend as much time as possible with them. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm not looking for anything specific. I am just looking for someone I can connect with. Someone who can make me laugh and have a great time getting to know and maybe hang out with.


----------



## Birdman1511

DFD said:


> what are you upto this weekend Mister????



Hi DFD! I'm at the World right now, got to MK this morning for rope drop and I've been havin' a blast since... its hot, but not too crowded, headin' over to Splash Mountain right now


----------



## Natalie_89

Birdman1511 said:


> Hi DFD! I'm at the World right now, got to MK this morning for rope drop and I've been havin' a blast since... its hot, but not too crowded, headin' over to Splash Mountain right now



some people have all the luck  splash mountain is the best ride!


----------



## Birdman1511

Natalie_89 said:


> some people have all the luck  splash mountain is the best ride!



Hey, you know me.. i couldnt agree with you more, just wait till you get down here


----------



## Natalie_89

Birdman1511 said:


> Hey, you know me.. i couldnt agree with you more, just wait till you get down here



i dont think ive been more excited about anything for a long time. 
 Animal Kingdom  guna have a blast


----------



## renderman7

any there any people here that have been to Australia?


----------



## MyMuse

OhBother said:


> Yes, my dad is a huge New York Yankees fan and Mickey Mantle was his idol. Naturally, I grew up to hate the Yankees and I am a Braves fan now!! My parents thought the nickname would be a very temporary thing but it just stuck throughout my childhood and the rest of my life. I consider it my name, I wouldn't have anything else.



Same here. I'm not into Sports at all, but never can resist seeing something Yankees and then explaining how my dad was their biggest fan and even named me after Mickey Mantle. 

I even had a birthday dinner ar his restaraunt in NYC. 

For me, the nickname was very temp. But I think my mom had alot to do with that.


----------



## dh1964

First Name: Diane

Location: Manchester UK

Age: 46

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:Blue

Body Type: full figured

Ethnicity: W

Occupation: Accounts dept of Private Hospital

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Golden Retreiver

Favorite activities: Travelling

Favorite movie:  Pacific Heights

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Eeyore

A little bit about yourself:Shy , close to my family 2 sisters & their husbands, 3 neices & 4 nephews, good sense of humour , dedicated to my job.

A little bit about your ideal match: Not looking for anything specific.must have a good sense of humour & like travelling to disney but if viewing this site this will be a givem.


----------



## OhBother

MyMuse said:


> Same here. I'm not into Sports at all, but never can resist seeing something Yankees and then explaining how my dad was their biggest fan and even named me after Mickey Mantle.
> 
> I even had a birthday dinner ar his restaraunt in NYC.
> 
> For me, the nickname was very temp. But I think my mom had alot to do with that.



We visited NYC in 1995 and I wanted to eat there but our schedule didn't permit. Instead, I got a picture standing outside. I actually have a collection of pictures, probably about 10 or so, of me standing in front of stores or signs that have the word Mickey in them. That restaurant, Sir Mickey's of course, there is a place in Cooperstown, NY called Mickey's Place near the Baseball Hall of Fame, among others. It's just something that got started one year and has stuck. I'm always on the lookout for places like that. The more obscure the better!


----------



## iluvzacefron

First Name: Elizabeth

Location: Tampa, FL

Age: 26, gonna be 27 in November

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair, brown eyes

Body Type: full figured.. 

Ethnicity: Welsh on mom's side and a mix of things on my dad's 

Occupation: asst. teacher

Do you have any kids: no but i want some one day

Do you have any pets: just a goldfish

Favorite activities: photography, watching movies and sports, and anything  Disney related

Favorite movie: Finding Nemo, UP, Mulan, anything Disney!!

Favorite color(s): blue and green

Favorite Disney character(s): all of them!

A little bit about yourself: I work at a childcare center which is great because i get to talk about Disney alot. I also have a niece who i love and i spoil her more than her mom would like. but she is not even two and has been to Disney like ten times. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy that shares my love for Disney and someone that will love me for me. Who will understand that there will be times that i am really quiet and there will be random times that i will just start dancing..


----------



## giftcard

First Name: Marsi

Location: Vancouver, BC

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Colour: Brown/green

Body Type: average/curvy (I'm 5'7")

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Healthcare

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, I live in a pet free building.  

Favourite activities: Planning Disney vacations (duh!), reading, traveling, hanging out w/ family & friends, photography, planning parties, scrapbooking, music, movies, games etc

Favourite movie: So many!  I'll pick The Ocean's Trilogy.  Just watched Ocean's 11 this past weekend - so good.  "Ted Nugent called.  He wants his shirt back."  Classic.  

Favourite colour(s): Blue

Favourite Disney character(s): Pooh Bear

A little bit about yourself: Fun-loving chatterbox who tells great stories and loves to travel.  Actually, that was from a cell phone advert that my BFF cut out of a magazine and pasted on my locker at work.  It's pretty accurate though.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Christian, someone who makes me laugh (and thinks I'm funny too), preferably someone without kids.  I'm Yvaine, looking for my Tristan (massive bonus points for anyone who knows what that's from).  

This is me, June 2010.


----------



## Natalie_89

giftcard said:


> I'm Yvaine, looking for my Tristan (massive bonus points for anyone who knows what that's from).
> 
> This is me, June 2010.



stardust!


----------



## giftcard

Natalie_89 said:


> stardust!



YAY!!!!


----------



## ACIM

Hi Marsi. Considering you're in the "Solo Traveler Section", are you going to travel solo on your next trip?


----------



## giftcard

ACIM said:


> Hi Marsi. Considering you're in the "Solo Traveler Section", are you going to travel solo on your next trip?



Actually I'm going w/ my best friend and we're meeting up w/ my parents for a few days.  I fall under the "Disney for adults" category more than the "solo travelers" one.

How's life in Holland?


----------



## ACIM

giftcard said:


> Actually I'm going w/ my best friend and we're meeting up w/ my parents for a few days.  I fall under the "Disney for adults" category more than the "solo travelers" one.
> 
> How's life in Holland?



Forgot about the "Adults" category. Holland is way too far from Florida!


----------



## giftcard

ACIM said:


> Holland is way too far from Florida!



Vancouver is also too far away from Florida!!!


----------



## ACIM

giftcard said:


> Vancouver is also too far away from Florida!!!



Should we move to Florida you think?


----------



## giftcard

ACIM said:


> Should we move to Florida you think?



LOL!  Great idea.  See you there!


----------



## KC78

Ou





OhBother said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. I absolutely love that movie. I actually was lucky enough to meet Kevin Costner while he was filming "JFK". We were on a family vacation back in 89 or 90 (can never remember the exact year) in Washington, D.C. and we noticed this large group of people sitting under a tent on The Mall. We decided to check it out and were told they were part of a movie crew who was having lunch at the time. One of the security guards mentioned that Kevin Costner was one of the actors and pointed him out to us. After he ate, Mr. Costner was kind enough to come out and shake hands with my family and a few other people who gathered around. He was super nice.




Awwwwwwwwww, wow. What an awesome memory to have. It's good to know that he is as nice of a guy as he seems.


----------



## rainydayplay

Occassionally, I lurk here, so I guess I should post.

First Name: Kim

Location: Alabama

Age: 29...again.  (But I only have 1 year experience!!!)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: A little extra to love.  

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Evil Middle School English Teacher (tm)

Do you have any kids: One, DD6

Do you have any pets: Yes.  2 outdoor kitties.

Favorite activities: Reading, chatting, reading, writing...oh, did I mention I like to read?

Favorite movie: The Princess Bride (favorite Disney movie: Alice in Wonderland, although I also love the old, live-action movies like Escape to Witch Mountain and The Ugly Dachsund.)

Favorite color(s): I like pinks and water colors (blues, greens, and purples)  My DD thinks my favorite color is either purple (which is my school's color, so I buy a lot of purple) or green (because I just painted my bedroom green)

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Cheshire Cat, and Belle (because, of course, if I were a Disney princess, I'd have to be the one who can't stop reading....)

A little bit about yourself: I'm shy until I get comfortable.  I haven't dated in 6 years.  (If you ask why, I'll tell you, but really?  Do you want to be bored with insignificant details?)  I talk WAAAY too much sometimes.  (You can see that in some of my posts.)  Okay, really...I'm not sure what to put here, but feel free to ask anything.  I'll either answer...or I won't.  Okay, I'll probably answer.

A little bit about your ideal match:    Someone who still believes in magic but is still grounded in reality (as neccessary).  Someone who will agree to listen if I've had a bad day, or a good day, or just a day if I'll listen to him (compromise). Someone with some mild interest in books, even if it's just hearing about what I read.  Someone with some amount of patience and can deal with a pretty well stereotypical Cancer.  Someone who can be completely silly from time to time.  (I feel like all this either equates that I'm a princess waiting for Prince Charming or that I'm delusional, or that I just really don't know what, exactly, I want.)


----------



## DFD

its that time again!!!  

Have a wonderful Weekend!!!!!!!!!  :


----------



## Natalie_89

DFD said:


> its that time again!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful Weekend!!!!!!!!!  :



ooooh yes how was day 1 of the weekend? i have a headache  haha


----------



## CindysGlassSlipper

As a big style lurker, i thought i might actually post even though i'm from the UK 

First Name: Claire

Location: Reading, UK

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair: Cherry. Eye: 1 blue, 1 hazel - yes they really are different colours

Body Type: Curvous, and well proportioned

Occupation: Quality Assurance Enginner for a large international electronics company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, but would love a dog & horse

Favorite activities: Everything Disney, Reading, Cinema

Favorite movie: Tough one I like lots including Star Wars, Indiania Jones, Bourne, James Bond, Rom-coms. Disney: Tarzan, absolute fave ((something about a man in a loinc cloth!!!  ))

Favorite color(s): Purple & blues

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore!!!! 

A little bit about yourself: I hate writing these... but here goes!! 
Been seperated for a year, and now looking once more to find my prince! I am a self confessed work-aholic but I work so that i can travel to the World! Figured that I might as well try on here as then at least, hopefully the Disney part is covered! :

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney as much as me. Ideally a romantic, not hung up on age, as long as they are young at heart and a true Disney fan then that's good for me!!!!


----------



## UKVeggie




----------



## DFD

CindysGlassSlipper said:


> As a big style lurker, i thought i might actually post even though i'm from the UK
> 
> First Name: Claire
> 
> Location: Reading, UK





UKVeggie said:


> First Name: Elizabeth
> 
> Location: England



Hey!!!   you two to the Thread and to the Disboards!!!

Happy Dissing


----------



## OregonGirl

Hey everyone! It's nice to see so many faces on this thread - and thanks DFD for being the welcoming committee to all the new folks that post!

I just wanted to specifically send a big hug to all my fellow single ladies  I wish we could all meet at WDW and have a HUGE girls day out together. Wouldn't that be fun?  

Is anyone finding any love connections through this thread yet? 

- Carey

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (29)   [[ Mom (57)   Dad (58)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## ACIM

Hi there Elizabeth,

I'd love to hear more about your past experience as a Cast Member in Epcot, is there any place I can read about it online? 

About your planned trip to Orlando, are you traveling solo?

Are you working for a travel agency?

I like asking questions...


----------



## UKVeggie

Thanks for the welcome guys

We should totally have a huge WDW girls day out. It would be awesome!


----------



## UKVeggie

ACIM said:


> Hi there Elizabeth,
> 
> I'd love to hear more about your past experience as a Cast Member in Epcot, is there any place I can read about it online?
> 
> About your planned trip to Orlando, are you traveling solo?
> 
> Are you working for a travel agency?
> 
> I like asking questions...




I worked in the UK Pavillion in Epcot in the shops. It's the best thing I have ever done and I am so grateful that I had the chance to work at Disney World. I didn't keep a blog when I was there, just a bit of a diary, but if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them.

I am currently working for a Travel Agency in the UK, which although it's not as much fun as working at Dinsey, It's still pretty cool. I will be heading to Orlando in September and will be going solo for the first time. I am a little nervous about being on my own but I have done Disneyland and Disneyland Paris solo so I am sure I will be fine


----------



## ACIM

UKVeggie said:


> I worked in the UK Pavillion in Epcot in the shops. It's the best thing I have ever done and I am so grateful that I had the chance to work at Disney World. I didn't keep a blog when I was there, just a bit of a diary, but if you have any questions just let me know and I'd be happy to answer them.
> 
> I am currently working for a Travel Agency in the UK, which although it's not as much fun as working at Dinsey, It's still pretty cool. I will be heading to Orlando in September and will be going solo for the first time. I am a little nervous about being on my own but I have done Disneyland and Disneyland Paris solo so I am sure I will be fine




I love reading blogs from people who worked or are working at Disney. I'm 35 years old at the moment but would leave anything behind to start all over in Orlando (and work at Disney).

At the moment I'm still hesitating about also planning a trip and traveling solo to Disneyworld. It's nice reading you are going solo. Maybe it now makes it easier for me also ....


----------



## Dizmom0923

I am right there with you!  I am 35 and would pick up and leave it all behind to be there.  I am just waiting for my chance!


----------



## ACIM

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am right there with you!  I am 35 and would pick up and leave it all behind to be there.  I am just waiting for my chance!



Because I'm not an American citizen it's kinda complicated to even attempt. But it's nice meeting someone my age who also is on the same Disney addiction level. 

So for you there might be a chance in the near future you realy end up working at Disney?


----------



## Dizmom0923

ACIM said:


> Because I'm not an American citizen it's kinda complicated to even attempt. But it's nice meeting someone my age who also is on the same Disney addiction level.
> 
> So for you there might be a chance in the near future you realy end up working at Disney?



I don't know when it will happen but it is my goal.  I am hoping much sooner than later!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, guess I can post here now.  I am again single.  49 year old woman who LOVES Disney.  Moving to Florida soon. . .Orlando area.


----------



## WheelCEO

lmao


----------



## DFD

happy Friday peeps!!!


Any plans for the weekend ???


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> happy Friday peeps!!!
> 
> 
> Any plans for the weekend ???



Probably not as exciting as your weekend....


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> Probably not as exciting as your weekend....



awwwwwwww  D66... my weekend is boring... work in the AM... Dinner and a movie with mom and Josh... Sunday is the same thing work in the AM...  Concert at the park in the afternoon.... so its more hectic than exciting!


----------



## Gina

Just found this thread -- I think it's a great idea!  


First Name:  Gina

Location:  Friendswood, TX (On the Pearland line)

Age:  Officially? 43. Mentally? About 12.   

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  Dark auburn/brown

Body Type:  Full-figured

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:  Department Coordinator

Do you have any kids: 1 seriously awesome son, 14

Do you have any pets: 2 cats, 1 dog

Favorite activities:  Reading, video games, MMORPG's, pnp games, archery, light saber battles in the living room  

Favorite movie:  Possibly Star Wars... lol. My fave Disney movies are Beauty & the Beast, Lilo & Stitch, and WALL-e.

Favorite color(s):  Pink!! Soft, cotton candy pink. 

Favorite Disney character(s):  Minnie

A little bit about yourself:  I'm a mom, a Disney fanatic, a silly silly girl, I'm happiest when I'm near or on the ocean, I adore football, I hate chick flicks, I l-o-v-e the color pink, I'm a gamer (old school and new), an avid reader, a closet punk rock girl, a principled Conservative, and a proud geekette.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  A family man, solid value system, un-religious but spiritual, a big goofball with a big brain, someone with a daily commitment to laughter. 



-gina-


----------



## nurse.darcy

Apparently this is the desired format:

First Name: Darcy

Location: In the Orlando Area

Age: Officially 49.  Mentally is up to your personal judgement. 

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Registered Nurse

Do you have any kids: 1 seriously awesome son, 17

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Travel to WDW and other global destinations

Favorite movie: My favorites involve Swords and Sorcery, the Will and the Word, or Princesses. . .ROFLMAO. . .I just love fantasy stuff. Lets see, Lord of the Rings, Princess Bride, Star Wars, etc. . .

Favorite color(s): Purple, hot pink and black

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink and Minnie

A little bit about yourself: Mom to a 17 year old young man.  He is a DIS fanatic as well.  I am a nurse and living in the Orlando area (20 minutes to the world from any direction). I am friendly, outgoing and love meeting new people.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney as much as me, enjoys a hot dog as much as a filet mignon, will watch a baseball game or a ballet, will dance even if they really don't want to, and will practice being a kid at heart at every chance possible.

Did I say enough?. ..lol.


----------



## CindysGlassSlipper

reckoner13 said:


> First Name:  Adam
> 
> Location:  San Jose, CA
> 
> Age:  31
> 
> Sex:  Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type:  A few extra pounds, but I carry my weight well (I'm 6 feet tall)
> 
> Ethnicity:  Hispanic, look like I'm white.
> 
> Occupation:  Data Entry (general office work)
> 
> Do you have any kids:  No
> 
> Do you have any pets:  No, but I want a dog.
> 
> Favorite activities:  Playing MMORPG's, reading, biking, tennis and going
> to Disneyland (of course).
> 
> Favorite movie:  Non-Disney - Let the Right One In / Disney - Wall-E
> 
> Favorite color(s):  Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Jack Skellington
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I think I'm a pretty cool, nice guy.  I'm shy at first but once you get to know me I'm very talkative.
> I'm a new Disney fanatic but I'm no less passionate than someone who has been at it for a longtime.
> I am a simple person that would be happy with a life of work and Disneyland theme parks/cruises/adventures.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  I just want to meet a a nice person who I can share my Disney experiences with (age isn't important to me).
> 
> PS:  Sorry I didn't post a picture, PM/Email me and I'll send you one.



It won't let me send a PM till I hit the magic number of 10 posts i'd better get chatting me thinks!


----------



## Dizmom0923

First Name: Danielle

Location: Metairie, LA

Age: 35 

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish Brown/Green
Body Type: average

Ethnicity: White

Do you have any kids: 2- boy 8/girl 17

Do you have any pets: yes- 2 dogs

Favorite activities: Plan trips to Disney

Favorite movie: Romantic comedies and Disney movies-Peter Pan 

Favorite color(s):Yellow and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink and Mickey

A little bit about yourself: My kids are my life.  I want to move closer to my happy place one day.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney and be able to make me laugh.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

First Name: Megan

Location: Cincinnati, OH

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue
Body Type: average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Pre-K teacher

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Disney, traveling, watching the Steelers and Pens, playing tennis,  shopping, going to bars/clubs, hanging out with friends, white water rafting, movies, etc. 

Favorite movie: Love & Basketball, Top Gun, and Leap Year..Disney: Beauty and the Best, Peter Pan, and Princess & the Frog

Favorite color(s):Blue and Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I teach Pre-K north of Cincinnati, I'm currently finishing up my teaching certificate in PA (if only I can pass the state boards), I lived in FL for 1.5 yr doing the Disney college program and Internship.  I hopefully plan on moving back down to FL as soon as I get certified to teach in public schools and of course I love Disney!

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love kids, Disney, and make me laugh!!


----------



## ssommerville

First Name: Shannon

Location: Wadesboro, NC (about an hour east of Charlotte)

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: BBW

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Medical Assistant

Do You Have Any Kids: I have 3- DD 10, DD 9, and DS 8

Do You Have Any Pets: 1 dog 

Favorite Activites: reading, travel, the beach, carnivals (I'm an ex carnie), music

Favorite Movie: Harold and Maude

Favorite Color: Blue

Favorite Disney Character: Dumbo

About Me: I love to have fun and laugh, I'm usually a pretty happy person.  I tend to be very spontaneous.  I'm a little shy- maybe too much sometimes.  I work full time as a medical assistant and I am also in school.  

About My Match: I would like someone who doesn't take things to seriously, who is able to have fun and just enjoy every day.  Of course, I would have to have a mate who is accepting of my kids and who treats them and me well.


----------



## mickeyworld

First Name: Judy
Location:  NC 
Age: 55

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: /reddishblonde/blue


Ethnicity: White

Occupation: teacher

Do You Have Any Kids: I have 2

Do You Have Any Pets: 1 dog 

Favorite Activites:  travel, the beach, wandering WDW, 

Favorite Movie: While you were sleeping

Favorite Color: Green

Favorite Disney Character: Classic Minnie

About Me: I love to have fun and laugh, I'm usually a pretty happy person. I tend to be very spontaneous. My friends, most of whom I met on a Disney cruise, are very important to me

About My Match: I would like someone who doesn't take things to seriously, who is able to have fun and just enjoy life. He must be willing to travel to Disney (haha) and love my friends and family.


----------



## DFD

Hi Shannon and Judy!!!  I think you two need to start a DIS Party in NC!!!!  Maybe that saying when you build they will come mioght be a good reason to do it


----------



## stitch1986

First Name: Christine

Location:Arizona

Age:24

Sex:female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair/ hazel eyes

Body Type: some excess baggage 

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: medical assistant

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets:2 dogs and a rabbit

Favorite activities: reading,watching movies,playing games, anything fun and exciting

Favorite movie: all lilo and stitch movies, transformers,pirates, sweeney todd, NBC and other disney and none disney movies to list

Favorite color(s): blue,black,pink

Favorite Disney character(s):stitch,jack skellington,jack sparrow,mickey

A little bit about yourself: I am shy at first until I feel comfortable. I like to have all kinds of fun and sometimes I just chill at home to relax I like to try anything new at least once

A little bit about your ideal match: I am not all that picky I mean they are on the disney board so they have some knowledge or disney which is good, and they also should be caring,honest,sweet and able to compromise, and have fun doing anything,


----------



## brighteyes

WheelCEO said:


> is there a "cougars who love disney" thread?


----------



## DFD

anybody planning a WDW trip ???!!!


----------



## mmackeymouse

DFD said:


> anybody planning a WDW trip ???!!!




Yep, gonna be there over Labor Day!

Anyone else?


----------



## DFD

mmackeymouse said:


> Yep, gonna be there over Labor Day!
> 
> Anyone else?



Lovely.... wish I can say the same thing for myself


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hi Everyone!!!!
First Name: 
Deva: even though it sounds like diva it's pronounced day-va!

Location: 
Kansas City, Missouri

Age: 
I'll be 18 in a month!

Sex:
Female

Hair/Eye Color:
Light brown with blonde highlights/ hazel eyes

Body Type:
I'm really short, only 4' 7" and I have a few extra pounds.

Ethnicity:
Caucasian

Occupation: 
Student starting Aug. 24th and hopefully an employee of Chuck E Cheese seeing as how I have a second interview next week!!!!

Do you have any kids:
no, but I want them!!!!

Do you have any pets:
not right now but i'm going to buy some fish tomorrow!

Favorite activities:
I love photography, shopping, traveling, of course anything and everything Disney!! I also like spending time on the internet, driving, going to the movies, concerts, eating out, anything really!

Favorite movie:
Hmm...right now probably Twilight, but my 2nd favorite would probably be sing-along songs disneyland fun.

Favorite color(s):
Pink, purple, blue

Favorite Disney character(s):
The princesses, especially ariel!

A little bit about yourself: 
I'm a student at maplewoods college in KC. I just moved to MO from MI about a month ago. I live with my grandparents and am currently trying to get a job at Chuck E Cheese's so that I can move into an apartment. I have two younger brothers, Cade who's 12 and my step-brother Jayson who's 15. My parents are divorced, have been since I was 4. Both of my parents remarried, my step-dad travis is a landscaper, and my mom's a paralegal. My dad works at a sheet metal factory and his gf nicole is a physical therapist. I graduated from high school in June and got the highest community service award. I love kids, and I am studying to be a pediatric nurse. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
You have to like me for me. I don't want someone who is dishonest and sneaky, I want someone who will come to me with anything. You have to like Disney, and kids. That's about it.


----------



## DFD

hollisterluva92 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> First Name:
> Deva: even though it sounds like diva it's pronounced day-va!
> 
> Location:
> Kansas City, Missouri



 and goodluck with the 2nd job interview!!!


----------



## cara :)

First Name: Cara

Location: Maryland

Age: 21

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Slim/Average

Ethnicity: European mix...I'm a lot of things (Italian, French, Spanish, but lived in the USA my whole life)

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Not at the moment but would like a dog eventually!

Favorite activities: Reading (favorite books are scifi), working out, skiing, planning Disney trips (!!), watching movies, occasionally playing video games (I usually don't have enough time to get really into a game for a while), shopping, and other stuff. 

Favorite movie: Disney: Alice in Wonderland, Fox and the Hound, Lady and the Tramp. Non-Disney: Vanilla Sky, The Jacket (with Adrien Brody, NOT The Tuxedo with Jackie Chan, people always think that's what I'm talking about when I say that lol) I also just say Inception and really liked that too! PS: I HATE chick flicks...you'll never have to watch one with me.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Sebastian from The Little Mermaid, Donald Duck, and of course Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I can be a little bit shy at first but am very nice, friendly, and really like learning things from other people. I'm really easygoing and it takes a lot to upset me. I don't like people who complain about their lives all the time, are lazy, impatient, rude, or poorly mannered. I really believe in treating everyone fairly and kindly, but also having a backbone! I'm not really into "partying" and usually would prefer a quiet night in or out with close friends. I rarely drink unless I'm in the mood or for a special occasion (but I don't care if others choose to drink) and am a non-smoker (the person that I'm with cannot be a smoker). I love trying new experiences, traveling, eating yummy food, and obviously going to Disney World. Also, I work full time and go to school full time. Also, I can't stay at home for an entire day without going crazy and like to be active. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone with good family values who treats others with respect. Someone hardworking, honest, kind, and sensitive. I value good conversation and while you don't have to be the most exciting person ever, I just want someone who I can talk with about anything; movies, books, Disney goodvibes), etc. Looks aren't as important as someone who is active and in good health. PS you need to be at least mildly obsessed with Disney


----------



## hollisterluva92

DFD said:


> and goodluck with the 2nd job interview!!!



Why thank you  I have to call back tomorrow to schedule it!!!! I'm watching the 2nd narnia right now!!!!


----------



## DFD

Well Monday is here... hopefully everybody had a wonderful Weekend....

So hows the WDW planning coming along ????


----------



## DFD

How was your Monday??!!


----------



## hollisterluva92

Mine was great!!!! I had a ton of errands to run! I went to bed bath and beyond and returned a broken keyboard and bought a laptop desk, back scratcher and a small notebook and then I ran to the library and picked up all of my disney holds!


----------



## DFD

I think we  have lost our singles...


----------



## SnowBunny104

> I think we have lost our singles



Actually, you've gained one. I'm new here.

*First Name*: Tonya

*Location*: Tennessee

*Age*: 42

*Sex*: F

*Hair/Eye Color*: Black at the moment/Brown

*Body Type*: Fat chick

*Ethnicity*: Black

*Occupation*: Publishing

*Do you have any kids*: No

D*o you have any pets*: No

*Favorite activities*: Traveling, cooking, knitting, studying American history, watching hunting and fishing shows and football, reading, playing games on my iPod, blah, blah, blah 

*Favorite movie*: Gosford Park

*Favorite color(s)*: Brown

*Favorite Disney character(s)*: Don't have a fave

*A little bit about yourself*: All signs point to me being a nerd. I'm fine with that. The rest of my "about yourself" probably reads like most everyone else's: nice, shy, friendly, etc. I'm all those things. I also like snow and Seventies soft rock. If you stopped reading just now, I understand.  

*A little bit about your ideal match*: If you can wink, then we just might be a match.


----------



## pdchris

I'm still here.  Got my WL ressie all set.  Looking forward to the trip end of November.


----------



## DFD

pdchris said:


> I'm still here.  Got my WL ressie all set.  Looking forward to the trip end of November.



great!!!  Was there last Nov. 13 and the weather was wonderful!  anybody else going on November... any planned meet???


----------



## evildiva

I'm still here too. Going in October and again in December.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DFD, we are here, just busy posting on other threads.  We start here and move on.


----------



## DFD

evildiva said:


> I'm still here too. Going in October and again in December.



woohoooo  when in Oct and Dec????  

Doing 2 weeks in Oct and a week in Dec. 13-20 for training  my work!!!



nurse.darcy said:


> DFD, we are here, just busy posting on other threads.  We start here and move on.




thank heavens!


----------



## DCTooTall

Figured I might as well post since I seem to have rekindled my addiction to this site and all things Disney over the past couple weeks. (since I decided on making 2 trips next year)

Here goes nothing.  

First Name:    Daryl

Location:   York, PA (about 30min north of Baltimore, 30min south of Harrisburg, PA)

Age:   31

Sex:   M

Hair/Eye Color:   Dark blonde / Blue

Body Type:   Um....  Tall and skinny...ish.   

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:       "Network Engineer".    Reality?   Kinda hard to Explain.  Ask if you'd like an attempt. 

Do you have any kids:    Nope

Do you have any pets:   Not currently

Favorite activities:    Reading DIS of course!  Beyond that,   Watching Movies,  TV shows,  Hanging out with friends...And planning/going to WDW! 

Favorite movie:   Depends upon my mood mostly.   So many great movies out there in many different genres.  A few examples might be Boondock Saints,  PotC trilogy, Enchanted, Across the Universe, Classic Star Trek movies, Anything Pixar,  Shrek,  Monsters vs Aliens,  etc etc etc

Favorite color(s):    Um....  Yellow (was always a Pooh Fan)...   Blue...  and maybe black

Favorite Disney character(s):    Tough call.  Pooh since childhood.  Figment cause he rocked (even have the old Journey Into Imagination "icon" as a tattoo).     And various other classics due to numerous WDW memories.

A little bit about yourself:   I've always sucked at this part.   Let's see,  I'm OLD school Disney in many ways.  Grew up in Atlanta so my family had annual trips to WDW while growing up. (I knew my way around Kissemee and the parks better than some locals).  I was involved in the old Rec.Arts.Disney usenet group pre-breakup,  include a position as a RAD Host and the official FDC Heffalump and Woozle.      These days since I'm further up north, I can't get down to WDW as much as I'd like too,   but I did make sure I bought some timeshare down there a couple years ago so now I have an excuse to go down regularly.         Um....   Tall.... Big Kid...  Fun sense of humor.....    Beyond that,   if you have any questions,  ask away.  I'm not shy (as you've probably noticed if you've seen me around the boards),  and i'm always willing to meet new people,  make new friends,  answer any questions,   and who knows,  if something sparks,  It sparks.    "One little Spark...."   

A little bit about your ideal match:     Pulse.  Female.  Won't kill me.        I suck at this part even more than the previous one.    Beyond someone who can put up with me,  I can't say there is anything particular I can point at saying I'm looking for.    If you can put up with me,  it's already a given you know how to have fun and be a kid.    As I mentioned above,  I'm always looking to make new friends,  So feel free to drop me a line if you'd like.  I don't bite...(without being asked)...  so what's the worse that could happen?


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> Here goes nothing.
> 
> First Name:    Daryl
> 
> Location:   York, PA (about 30min north of Baltimore)



  hmmmm how far are you from Annapolis  since you mentioned Baltimore!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

According to Google Maps,   about 1.5 hrs.    Basically,   Just follow 83 north of Baltimore and I'm just over the state line.


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> According to Google Maps,   about 1.5 hrs.    Basically,   Just follow 83 north of Baltimore and I'm just over the state line.



Great!!!!


----------



## mickeyworld

I would love to get together with peole who love DIS who live in NC or SC.  Always looking for someone to travel to Disney who "gets" Disney.  Let me know either on this thread or PM me!
Judy


----------



## hollisterluva92

I'm still here!!!! I'm just starting to plan my 1st solo trip in Jan. of 2011


----------



## tlhess

First Name: Terru

Location: Lake Mary, FL (30min east of Disney)

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Regular, a few extra pounds but nothing crazy, normal mom 

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Pediatric Oncology RN

Do you have any kids: Yep, DD is 3

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Going to disney (we average about once a week), movies, cooking, going out to eat, just relaxing.   

Favorite movie: Hmmm, this is hard b/c my tastes vary so much.  I am a HUGE independent movie fan, second only to Disney movies

Favorite color(s): Red, purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, figment, and tinkerbelle.

A little bit about yourself: This part is so hard for me to write for some reason.  Well, i grew up in NJ and made trips to disney at least once a year with my family.  Spent 7years as a Navy RN, moved to New Orleans when I got out, lived through Katrina, divorced and moved to FL.  I truely am happy with my life, just lacking in the "someone to share it with" department.  My little girl is my world, we do almost everything together.  I work hard and definitely use my days off as a total de-stresser, disney seems to do the trick.  Craziest thing I've ever done....skydiving for a re-enlistment ceremony over the keys in FL. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who can be silly & serious.  I hope they would love my daughter as their own and enjoy watching her grow.  I am super close to my family, my "perfect" man would not mind that and join right in our craziness.  Oh, and you have to be nuts about Disney even though I probably dont' have to say this (you wouldn't be on disboards if you weren't


----------



## tlhess

tlhess said:


> First Name: Terru
> 
> Location: Lake Mary, FL (30min east of Disney)
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Regular, a few extra pounds but nothing crazy, normal mom
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasion
> 
> Occupation: Pediatric Oncology RN
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yep, DD is 3
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to disney (we average about once a week), movies, cooking, going out to eat, just relaxing.
> 
> Favorite movie: Hmmm, this is hard b/c my tastes vary so much.  I am a HUGE independent movie fan, second only to Disney movies
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red, purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, figment, and tinkerbelle.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: This part is so hard for me to write for some reason.  Well, i grew up in NJ and made trips to disney at least once a year with my family.  Spent 7years as a Navy RN, moved to New Orleans when I got out, lived through Katrina, divorced and moved to FL.  I truely am happy with my life, just lacking in the "someone to share it with" department.  My little girl is my world, we do almost everything together.  I work hard and definitely use my days off as a total de-stresser, disney seems to do the trick.  Craziest thing I've ever done....skydiving for a re-enlistment ceremony over the keys in FL.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who can be silly & serious.  I hope they would love my daughter as their own and enjoy watching her grow.  I am super close to my family, my "perfect" man would not mind that and join right in our craziness.  Oh, and you have to be nuts about Disney even though I probably dont' have to say this (you wouldn't be on disboards if you weren't


\

Ok, I clearly need to hit the "preview post" button....my first name is TERRI.  sorry about that


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> I think we  have lost our singles...



Singles still here and accumulating.  Only issue I see is that people arent adding their pictures to their entries.


----------



## tlhess

DFD said:


> Ok sorry multi quote is not working... I agree where are the pics










don't have so many of myself, i seem to always be the picture taker.  also, please don't mind the mess, we had spent the day at the MK and it was HOT!


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> Ok sorry multi quote is not working... I agree where are the pics



Demanding,  aren't you?

LOL... I hate getting my picture taken,   and normally take them myself,   But a friend made sure they stole the camera from me for this one on my last Disney Trip






And I mentioned the Tattoo in my first post of the thread,   so I decided to do a little photo editing and put it as my avatar.


----------



## ChickenCarlos

I wanna find someone that is down with Disney as much as me, what a great thread idea!

First Name:Anthony

Location:Chico, CA

Age:31

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:Black/Brown

Body Typeooh Sized

Ethnicity:White

Occupation:Front Desk Manager/Student

Do you have any kids:Nope

Do you have any pets:A Stray cat i got suckered into Feeding, but now he is my homie.

Favorite activitiesisney, Hockey, Golf, Bars, Bike Rides, Vacations, and Anything Spur of the moment

Favorite movieonnie Darko, Hook, Big Lebowski, Ameile, Kick-***, Anything Kevin Smith.

Favorite color(s):Blue, Lighter side of Grey

Favorite Disney character(s)onald, i just love the idea of a Disney character with an Anger management problem, and Goofy of course.

A little bit about yourself:I'm pretty regular, like to watch movies,  play hockey or skate anytime i get the chance,Studying  Resort and Lodging Management, and hope to work a Resort at WDW in the next year or so, generally the guy that is always having fun.

A little bit about your ideal match:Someone that never gets tired of talking Disney, Out going, Confident or will let me make them Confident, not afraid of spur of the moment ideas, and has a great sense of humor.

here is a pic of me,(yay Glow Fest) im on the left!


----------



## DFD

Dizmom0923 said:


> I 'll be there too DFD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dee... that will be great!!!!  hopefully it all goes well for all of us... you never know we might even have a reason to be there... like a friend getting married or something....LOL


----------



## Dizmom0923

DFD said:


> Dee... that will be great!!!!  hopefully it all goes well for all of us... you never know we might even have a reason to be there... like a friend getting married or something....LOL



I always said I want to marry at Disney...How did I end up with someone that was so anti-disney?  Oh well....I know for next time....did I mention my divorce was finally final?


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> So how many days is that before the world ends that year.....LOL



a  few months...


----------



## Dizmom0923

I need to upload some new pictures...tomorrow!


----------



## DFD

Dizmom0923 said:


> I need to upload some new pictures...tomorrow!



cant sleep ???


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> cant sleep ???



Sleep is overrated.


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> Sleep is overrated.



good morning to you too!


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> Sleep is overrated.



this is true


----------



## Princesssbz

First Name: Sarah

Location:FL

Age:32

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Colorark Brown/Brown

Body Type:Slender/average

Ethnicity:Hispanic

Occupation:Mom

Do you have any kids:yes 2

Do you have any pets:Chihuahua named Periwinkle 

Favorite activities:shopping,travel,DISNEY,makeup

Favorite movie:Tinkerbell All Princess Movies. Aladdin Frozen!

Favorite color(s)ink,Silver,Black

Favorite Disney character(s):Tinkerbell Jasmine Aladdin Prince Naveen

A little bit about yourself:Ask away!

A little bit about your ideal match:I'm looking for someone that is cute,funny,likes to go out and do fun things,is ok with my being a single mom,likes disney hehe,travel,keeps in shape, sweet..etc. My ideal would be a best friend! A Prince that knows how to treat a Princess. 






i don't think the link worked...not sure how to do the pic. Definitely have more pictures.will send if you ask!

*Picture needs updating but I haven't changed


----------



## DFD

Princesssbz said:


> First Name: Sarah
> 
> Location:FL



hows the weather...


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> hows the weather...



warm, humid and lots of rain lately....


----------



## diznut66

Princesssbz said:


> First Name: Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think the link worked...not sure how to do the pic..will send if you ask!



you need to use photobucket and copy the image link for it to work


----------



## tbanker

First Name: Jean

Location: Dover, Ohio

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/ Blue

Body Type: Short but Active ;-)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:Academic Librarian

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Yes (1 Horse, 1 Tiny Dog, 2 Cats)

Favorite activities: Running ,Riding, Reading, and of course going to Disney World!

Favorite movie: Ladyhawk

Favorite color(s): Blue?

Favorite Disney character(s): Mulan, Sleeping Beauty

A little bit about yourself: I am a life long student. I have been going to school for what seems like forever! Even after I graduated I stuck around and now work as a college library director. I also am very active. I run and ride and walk the dog almost everyday. I also am a travel planner! I can't wait for my next vacation and enjoy the planning almost as much as the trip!

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't really know. I have dated lots of types of men and they all have taught me something. So I guess I'll leave this answer open ended and just wait and see!


----------



## GraceysGirl

First Name: Kat

Location: Chicago, IL

Age: 25

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde with Blue/green/grey eyes (they change color depending on what I'm wearing and the light.)

Body Type: Comfortably Cushioned 

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Office Manager/Student

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: No, I wish I did I love animals!

Favorite activities: Anything Disney related, swimming, hockey, going to sporting events, hiking, watching movies, hanging out with friends, anything outside, photography, traveling, and visiting museums and zoos. I'm pretty much down for whatever. I like to go out with friends but I love to hang out at home and relax too.

Favorite movie: I love Disney movies (shocking, I know), comedies, musicals, classics, dramas, romantic, pretty much anything but scary movies. My favorite movies are Singing in the Rain, Casablanca, Fantasia, The Hangover, and Sharkwater.

Favorite color(s): Blue and the color of the caribbean ocean. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle because of her sense of adventure and Constance because you have to admire a lady who'll get her hands dirty. (Before I get jumped at that; it is a joke. In no way to I approve of killing husbands.)

A little bit about yourself: I love to try new things. It's a rare day off when I sit around the house. I love to read. I'm a complete certifiable Disney Nut. I think about Disney or going to Disney almost everyday. My absolute favorite thing is traveling. I want to see the whole world. I've spent the last 7 years moving around the country. I like to do things outside and I pretty much always have a camera with me (sometimes more than 1). I'm outgoing and enjoy meeting new people. I'm extremely stubborn and independent. I love to laugh and can usually find humor in a bad situation. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't have an overall type but I want someone who will fight with me when I'm being stubborn (which is often), laugh with me when times are tough (which hopefully won't be often), and enjoy all the amazing moments that life offers (which should be at least once a day). I also want someone who loves Disney as much as I do.


The picture is a year old. Apparently I spend too much time behind the camera. I'm on the left. That's Laurell K Hamilton on my right, I love her books.


----------



## everydaymathchick

*First Name:* Joanna

*Location:* Texas (DFW area)

*Age:* 27

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Black/Brown

*Body Type:* average/a few extra pounds

*Ethnicity:* caucasian

*Occupation:* high school math teacher  (and I decorate cakes as a side business)

*Do you have any kids:* nope

*Do you have any pets:* yes, a shih-tzu named Sprinkles

*Favorite activities:* Hanging out with friends, going to movies, reading, collecting Marvel comics, shopping, spending time with family, taking in a sporting event, fun show, or museum... I enjoy lots of different activities. 

*Favorite movie:* Right now it's Sex and the City (and the sequel), but that changes almost daily.  Sometimes it's Enchanted.  Other days my answer would be Serenity.  Just depends on my mood. 

*Favorite color(s):* pink (I'm pretty girly in that regard.) 

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Love Stitch and Giselle.  

*A little bit about yourself:* I'm on disdates.com as everydaymathchick, so check me out there if you like.  I'm fairly confident calling myself a techie and am on twitter and facebook.  I enjoy relaxing evenings out (or in) after a long day of work.  I'm up to trying most anything at least once, and while I'm happy to go play paintball and roll around in the mud, I'm more at home not being super messy.  Creativity plays a huge roll in my everyday life.  If I'm not making something for my classroom, I'm creating in PhotoShop or on some other craft project.  That's part of the reason I used my math major to be a teacher: so I can use math, which I love, and still be creative.  I'm not sure how to sum myself up in a paragraph really.  Happy to exchange emails to get to know you.

*A little bit about your ideal match:* I'd prefer a man who is a Christian.  Distance isn't really an issue for me.  A man who can laugh at life's random events and can still find the positive is a must.  You've got to know a bit about pop culture, and it would be great if you enjoy TV.    Someone who can keep his cool but knows what's worth fighting for and what battles to choose would be perfect.  I'm a passionate person who feels deeply, falls fast, loves with all her heart, and is one of the most loyal and forgiving people you will meet.  I need someone who has the same zeal for life. 

Click on the thumbnail to see my pic bigger.  

This first one is me as "Water Woman" for my church's VBS (super hero theme) this summer.  Lots of crazy hairdo's and metallic blue eyeshadow, but the kids had a blast and learned so much.  Have to admit, playing a super hero was fun!




This one is me at World of Coca-Cola in Atlanta, GA.  I'm originally from Woodstock, GA, and I went back for a long visit this summer and got to revisit some of my favorite sites.


----------



## huskies90

huskies90 said:


> Been lurking for a few months...I am a recent single thinking of posting.  Do people actually meet people on these singles threads?  Just curious.


OK, I'm in:

First Name: Jim

Location: Connecticut

Age: 41

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel

Body Type: Athletic/In shape

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Technology Project/Program Manager

Do you have any kids: Yes 2 Daughters

Do you have any pets: No but love animals

Favorite activities: Sports, Music, Traveling especially to Theme Parks

Favorite movie: Too many favorites  Here are a few: Spinal Tap, Jurassic Park, Holy Grail, Tommy Boy, ALL Pixar movies (Up is my fav right now but I love them all)

Favorite color(s): Black, Red, Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: DVC owner, Easy going, fun; basically a big kid especially when it comes to Disney and other theme parks.  Disney is the best but really, I love them all.  I love all sports and stay active playing basketball, softball and running.  Along with a busy and stressful full time job, I am a semi professional musician playing mostly bass guitar at local night clubs on the weekends.  After that, I spend the rest of my time with my two girlfriends (14 and 11) who as of now, mostly live with me.  At this point in my life, I have decided that sleep is way over rated

A little bit about your ideal match: Would love to meet someone who likes to have fun, laugh, go out, travel, loves music and obviously loves and appreciates Disney but also is not afraid to take on a big coaster at a local Six Flags.  I would love to meet someone who loves hanging out a Sunday to watch football or a stupid sitcom or go out in the summer and catch a baseball game or concert.  

Feel free to PM me for more info

Pics (me with my girls):


----------



## Birdman1511

Hi all, been a while since ive lurked this thread sooo i think i'll repost



First Name: Jeff 

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 24

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown eyes, brown hair

Body Type: I work out quite a bit so you could say I'm pretty built.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: sales/marketing

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: not yet but I'm getting a dog

Favorite activities: I love sports, especially football. Also love basketball, baseball and auto racing. Also like working out, fishing, golfing, surfing, hanging out at the beach and of course Disney

Favorite movie: The Departed, the Bourne trilogy, Toy Story(all 3), Monsters Inc., the Lion King, Ratatouille

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pongo

A little bit about yourself: For the most part I'm pretty laid back and easy going.. although at times I'm told I can be a spitfire lol. I went to college at College of Charleston up in South Carolina. Then I got a job with an  aftermarket company down here. I've been a huge Disney fan my entire life, I love most all Disney movies and love going to WDW as much as possible... my favorite park is Epcot and my favorite rides are Splash Mountain, Rock n' Roller Coaster and Pirates.

A little bit about your ideal match: obviously she's gotta be somewhat into Disney otherwise she wouldn't be here. She's gotta be smart, funny, friendly and attractive. I also like somebody has somewhat of an interest in sports, or atleast can pretend lol. Somebody who is unpredictable, can handle me at my worst and my best(mostly my best) and who is a lot of fun and very outgoing.


----------



## Birdman1511

duckybelle said:


> Pfffftttt...rub it in! Im at work, Thinking of planning a trip for this year...but not sure yet. I really need a vacation, BAD! LOL!




LoL..didnt mean to rub it in


----------



## Dizmom0923

Can't sleep...


----------



## KC78

Dizmom0923 said:


> Can't sleep...




Ditto.


----------



## Birdman1511

Natalie_89 said:


> i did and now wish i hadnt .. i must be gettin old my hangovers last all day haha ..



nice to know you're asleep


----------



## Birdman1511

Natalie_89 said:


> i did and now wish i hadnt .. i must be gettin old my hangovers last all day haha ..



Hey... i need to talk to youk, if you'll listen to me


----------



## Birdman1511

Natalie_89 said:


> i did and now wish i hadnt .. i must be gettin old my hangovers last all day haha ..



hey can we talk???


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> i did and now wish i hadnt .. i must be gettin old my hangovers last all day haha ..



LOL.   I remember those days.

The trick is that as you get older,  you get smarter.    Drink some water both before and after your drinking. (at least a glass or so before bed.).   Aspirin or something also helps before bed.

If you ever saw the movie "Fried Green Tomatoes",  Think of it as the drinkers version of the parking lot scene.

(Young kids cut off lady and steal the last parking spot.   As they get out,  they say to the lady)  "Face it mom,  We are younger and quicker!"   (Mom proceeds to turn into the parking space and hit the younger girl's car. )   "Face it kids,   I'm older and have cheaper insurance!"



The Moral of this story...  Just cause you get older doesn't mean you can't do what you did when you were younger,   it just means you have a whole new set of tools at your disposal to do it right.


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh!  And before I forget..... To all of you who couldn't make the Hershey DISmeet....   

It was a lot of fun... The Chocolate was tastey...    And now I'm worn out and tired and getting ready to completely pass out.


Seriously,  HOW do you manage to build a park uphill both entering and leaving the damned thing!?


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> Oh!  And before I forget..... To all of you who couldn't make the Hershey DISmeet....
> 
> It was a lot of fun... The Chocolate was tastey...    And now I'm worn out and tired and getting ready to completely pass out.
> 
> 
> Seriously,  HOW do you manage to build a park uphill both entering and leaving the damned thing!?




They did it so you'd burn off all that free chocolate that you are given (and don't share)!


----------



## duckybelle

Birdman1511 said:


> LoL..didnt mean to rub it in



Uh-huh, sure...*sniffle*. NOW what to do to make myself feel better...hmmm, maybe look at booking a trip?


----------



## figment301

I figured what the heck lol   


First Name: Chris (Christina)

Location:  Haverhill, MA  (NH border)

Age: 40

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: light brown/blue

Body Type: Curvy (larger)

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Teacher's aide

Do you have any kids: 3 daughters  19 (on her own), 8 and 7 live with me

Do you have any pets:  nope,  love animals but I am allergic

Favorite activities:  Disney (of course), beach, mountains, light hiking, flea markets, movies, etc...

Favorite movie:  To many to list

Favorite color(s):  lime green (even before dis lol)

Favorite Disney character(s): Figment

A little bit about yourself:  Very happy with my life,  just looking for someone to share it with.

A little bit about your ideal match:  sense of humor a must, go with the flow, enjoy kids, honest,  to name a few


----------



## nutz2notz

First Name: Ann

Location: Southern California

Age: 49

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: auburn/hazel

Body Type: Pleasantly plump

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Professor

Do you have any kids: 4 with 3 living with me.

Do you have any pets: Little puggle (pug and beagle)

Favorite activities: Disney, movies, dining out, Disney, reading, Disney, Teaching my classes.

Favorite movie: Non-Disney: Lord of the Rings; Disney: Lion King & Pirates of the Caribbean.

Favorite color(s): Black and turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse; 3-hitchhiking ghosts 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a single mom who loves hanging out with my kids, but also likes spending time with adults and my extended family. I grew up 3 miles from Disneyland and have always loved it.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Not sure., other than must be an honest person.


----------



## snow_white's_mom

First Name: Stephanie

Location: New Jersey (near Philly)

Age: 24

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brownish black/blue

Body Type:  Semi-Pooh but working towards something smaller

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Full time student (Biology and Secondary Education major)

Do you have any kids:  a 5 year old daughter

Do you have any pets:  2 dogs, and some fish

Favorite activities:  Watching movies, going out with friends, pretty much     anything 

Favorite movie:  Tommy Boy, Juno, PS I Love You, Hairspray, American Pie...

Favorite color(s):  Pink and black

Favorite Disney character(s):  Lilo, tinkerbell, and snow white

A little bit about yourself:  I am pretty easy going.  I like to do things that are relaxing because I have a lot going on with raising my daughter and finishing up school.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who I can have fun with and can make me smile.


----------



## snow_white's_mom




----------



## f15steagle

I've been wanting to post to this thread for awhile now so here it is:

First Name: Scott

Location: Just north of Atlanta, Georgia

Age: 32

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: IT Project Management

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog named D-O-G

Favorite activities: Movies, Reading, Cooking, College Football

Favorite movie: Hard to choose just one, so for now I'll say "Flight of the Navigator"

Favorite color(s): Black & Red (University of Georgia colors)

Favorite Disney character(s): Figment, Goofy, Pluto, Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I've loved Disney ever since I could remember, my family has taken many trips to WDW.  I defiantly relate to Peter Pan about not wanting to grow up, so it's nice being at WDW or watching a movie or even listening to the music and forgetting about being a grown up for a while.  Two things I can't wait for as it relates to Disney...eating at the Chef's Table at Victoria & Albert's...and seeing the looks on my kid's (in the future) faces when they get to experience the magic of Disney.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm very open, but she must be a non-smoker, and must like my dog because he's like my son.


----------



## devilsgirl538

First Name: Dana

Location: Northern NJ/NYC

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: bronde (google it)/ blue

Body Type:runner

Ethnicity:caucasian

Occupation: cancer research 

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes, a lab who had to stay behind when i moved

Favorite activities: dance, kickboxing, RU football, NJ devils

Favorite movie: forrest gump

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): belle

A little bit about yourself: ambitious career girl who loves fine wine, even better desserts

A little bit about your ideal match: educated, confident, honest, healthy, no baggage

*wont be able to get a pic up until the weekend


----------



## jstarsho

Nwe to this site! This is my first post actually!



First Name: Jenn 

Location: IL 

Age: 32

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/Blue eyes ( dye my hair often so it changes colors but that's my natural color at least)

Body Type: Full figured

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Cashier/Office at a grocery store

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Yes (cats)

Favorite movie: Stand Bye Me or Grease

Favorite color(s):Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):   

A little bit about yourself: sweet and shy! Always looking out for others. Music lover!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves me for who I am, someone who I can fun with and not be afraid to be dorky at times!


Going to be @disney Aug 30th thru Sept 4th!! Can't wait!


----------



## Wasre

APB513 said:


> Can you post the link to this thread?  Thanks!




 

Here's the link to the Singles Social Club thread.  Hopefully it will take you to the first page.  The link below keeps taking me to the last page.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2535417


----------



## dragynally

Hi all! My name is Dana. I'm new here and headed to WDW in 10 days!

First Name: Dana

Location:NJ

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown for both

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Black

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets: Yes

Favorite activities: Writing, Karaoke, Dancing

Favorite movie: A Goofy Movie

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle and Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Just a regular girl who likes to have fun and refuses to grow up.


----------



## adamas

First Name: Joshua

Location: Erie PA

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Dark Brown

Body Type: Overweight but on a quest to lose it

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: No, but I would like to some day

Do you have any pets: Yes! Little bit the dog.

Favorite activities: Hiking ; Outdoors ; Video games

Favorite movie: Avatar

Favorite color(s): Dark Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Wall-e

A little bit about yourself: I do not do the bar scene. Pretty down to earth guy.. Kinda hard on myself sometimes. Frustrated with the whole dating scene in general though as doesn't seem to go anywhere whatever avenue I try to take. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Preferbly no kids ; Ages 22-27 somewhere in there. Someone that I will find attractive and that loves to travel. Also an animal lover is prefered.


----------



## ctnurse

After lurking for months I decided to post

First Name: Melissa

Location: Connecticut

Age: 37 If anyone asks my answer will be 29!!!

Sex:Female 

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde hair and green eyes.

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Nurse 

Do you have any kids: Ds who is 6. He thinks he is 16.

Do you have any pets:We have a fish named Fishy.  I didn't name him.

Favorite activities: The beach, traveling, sharing a bottle of wine with great conversation, going out for a great meal, listening to music---brings back so many memories. Also love thunder and lightening storms.  All of these are even better with someone special!

Favorite movie: An Officer and a Gentlemen  and Beaches. I am a hopeless romantic.

Favorite color(s):Green

Favorite Disney character(s):The princesses.

A little bit about yourself: I am happy with my life and want to find someone to share it with. I love being a nurse. It makes me happy taking care of people but wouldn't mind if someone wanted to take care of me.  I also love traveling anywhere warm.  I also love music--can't live without it.

A little bit about your ideal match:My ideal match is someone who is happy with themselves and loves to laugh.  I want someone who is willing to try anything once!
I am going to try to post a pic.


----------



## EpcotMan

First Name: Jon

Location: Alabama

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: still somewhat athletic lol

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Banker

Do you have any kids: not so far

Do you have any pets: none living

Favorite activities: watching sports, playing softball and golf, collecting disney media, little computer dabbling.  You know the usual. 

Favorite movie:  Tough call.  Guess I will have to go with a classic and say Casablanca.

Favorite color(s): Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Donald, Jasmine(Oh Yeah) lol

A little bit about yourself: Well, I'm about 6'2" muscular with a little bit of flab around the waist.  Ok, that takes care of the physical that I didn't already cover.  I have been to Disney World several times since I was even in the womb.  Well, don't want to give away too much or there won't be anything else to talk about.

A little bit about your ideal match: One of the reasons that I am on this thread is I would like to find someone that loves going to Disney parks as much as I do.  Other than that I am interested in finding someone trustworthy and capable of putting up with me 


As far as a pic goes take a look at the avatar.


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

First Name: Christieeeeeeee

Location: Montreal

Age: 25

Sex: No thank you. 

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White.. well, I have a tan

Occupation: Actress, watch Blue Mountain State Season II on SPIKE TV airing October 20th

Do you have any kids: Yes. He is a living terror.. jk jk Love him he's 2

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: Acting, shopping, snowboarding, wakeboarding, 

Favorite movie: Twilight, yes, I finally got suckered into watchiing Eclipse and now I totally love it. And yes, Robert Pattinson IS just as hot in person.. just so ya-know

Favorite color(s): Forest green, aqua blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Wall-E, Simba, Chip (not dale lol)

A little bit about yourself: Heeey, lol I haven't signed into DISboards in like, a yearI'm not sure if I'm technically 'single' cause I'm dating a few ppl already but I enjoy filling in these questionnaire kind-of things types of things... I guess I'm just self-centered and like to talk about myself hahah FYI, I'm not looking for anything on here just having some fun! I work as an actor on Blue Mountain State, I also take scene study classes once a week. That, and I'm a full time 'single' mom hahah, and yes, sometimes I don't have time to sleep but that's normal in this day and age right?

A little bit about your ideal match: Lol if Josh Duhamel had a clone.. I'd totally date himhahah


----------



## rhpaw




----------



## rccola18

First Name: Raymond

Location: 6.5 miles from Magic Kingdom

Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown\Brown

Body Type: Medium(160lbs)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Disney Cast Member(Front Desk)

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: Not a pet person at all

Favorite activities: Visiting theme parks, Disney pin trading, reading, Teen fantasy movies

Favorite movie: Angus, UHF & The Goonies

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck & Luis(Meet the Robinsons)

A little bit about yourself:  I love reading teen fantasy books...I am described as weird but in the comedic way.  I know how to make someone smile even if I'm tottally serious.  I love to make people laugh.  I go to the parks alone and I'd like someone to spend time with.  I like Family Guy and Futurama and Jurassic Park!  

A little bit about your ideal match: My match would have to be cute, spontaneous and have to like Disney.  I would want a girl to have a sense of humor and be loving.  She would have to be somewhat short(5'3"-5'6") and be under 170lbs.  If she likes Reading and\or Disney Pin Trading would be a plus.  It would also be a plus if she was a Cast Member too but it is not a requirement.  

Here's to the single looking for single thread!


----------



## luvdumbo




----------



## SnowWitch

First Name: Angel

Location: Georgia

Age: 39

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown w/ highlights (masking the gray), blue

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: WH

Occupation: Labor & Delivery nurse

Do you have any kids: yes, 4

Do you have any pets: Wendy (cat), Tiger Lily as of yesterday Tiger (cat) Guinea Pigs Prince Charming and Mufasa

Favorite activities: Disney,scrapbooking, learnign to workout but probably can't say thats a favorite yet. Love the beach and hiking in the mtns. 

Favorite movie: Sound of Music

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tarzan

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney and have since my childhood trips.  Have owned at the BWV's since '99.  The kiddos are my life!!  I love my job! I was married for 20 yrs and have been single since late '08.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Must first and formost love some Disney.  Proof of such love would be an AP carrier and DVC ownership.   Must love children, would prefer someone that already has children and spends enormous amounts of time with them. Great personality,seense of humor, loves to laugh.


----------



## Dis13

z


----------



## OregonGirl

OK, no more chatter! 

I love you all and I want us all to find our Prince Charming or Princess, but from now on any comments/flirting/chatter/etc should be done via PM, visitor message, or in the 'social club' forum. This thread is ONLY meant for singles profiles. I have asked the moderators to help me clean the thread to reflect this. I don't mean to be a party pooper and I hope no one will take offense. It has gotten really difficult to 'browse' the profiles on this thread, and so thus the original intent has been lost.  I say again, NO MORE CHATTER! Only post your profile and picture. THATS IT! If you want to flirt with someone you see on this thread, start a flirting thread. If you want to chit chat, visit the chatter thread. 



And to show that I am not a total stick in the mud... 

- Carey

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (30)   [[ Mom (58)   Dad (59)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## Dis13

Sorry


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

CAREY!!  I finally made it over here!!  <---Doesn't count as chatter!!


First Name: Jess(ica)

Location: Oklahoma

Age: 26

Sex: Girl

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown

Body Type: Could totally be a model (um, for those 19th century paintings with the, uh, fleshier ladies) 

Ethnicity: Half Samoan (probably why I LOVE the Poly!!), half Native

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: For all intents and purposes...more on that later. 

Do you have any pets: Aside from the above child?  Nope.

Favorite activities: Music, playing at the park, cleaning, organizing, taking pictures, DISNEY TRIPS!!!!!

Favorite movie: Mermaids

Favorite color(s): Aqua and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White!!

A little bit about yourself: I am a dork that breaks out into dance fairly often and sings at the top of my lungs.  I'm helping to raise my five year old cousin, and he thinks those are some pretty fab qualities of mine.  I am super easy going, although I seem totally high maintenance.  I work hard to get what I want no matter how long it takes.  I'm a graduate of the University of Oklahoma, and I'm still now sure what I want to be when I grow up.  WDW is our happy place, and we try to get there as often as possible!!!

A little bit about your ideal match: Obviously has to love hitting the parks at least once a year (um...or more...way more!!).  Loves kids, unpretentious, a little dorky, happy, independent, self-sufficient, will get tattoos with me, not easily embarassed, adores sarcasm and won't care if I'm taller (I'm 5'10).

I'm the tallest one in the green dress in my signature, but here's a shot from a recent night out with my friends...


----------



## Gina

Dizmom0923 said:


> Carey,
> 
> I honestly don't think a few words to another diser are ruining this thread.  Yes...you introduce yourself and then a couple of words are said but to be as controlling as you are trying to be can ruin a thread.  The chatter as you call it still has not ruined this thread at all...people keep posting their information and then they get a few warm welcomes!




I realize this is counter-productive as it's just more chatter, but I have to seriously disagree. She is not being controlling -- she very clearly laid out at the beginning of the thread -- the one *she* created -- that this was for profiles only. Period. And yet people just keep ignoring that. And then the thread gets all clogged up with "Hi, how are you"s and welcomes and other stuff that while nice, just don't belong here. 

There are other threads for it, FULL of page after page of chatter from people with obviously waaaaayyy more free time on their hands than I have. But for those of us who don't have a lot of time to spend here, it's really nice to have one thread of just profiles, and then we can take it from there.

Please, feel free to start your own thread if you don't like the way this one was intended. And I know that I should practice what I preach and just PM this, but I want Carey to know that some of us appreciate what she set up here and don't want to see it disintegrate into yet another chit-chat thread.


----------



## TortugaDave

First Name: Dave

Location: Atlanta

Age:39

Sex:male

Hair/Eye Color:brown Hazel

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity:Whitey 

Occupation: Police

Do you have any kids: 1 boy

Do you have any pets:none

Favorite activities: Hiking, eating out, ice skating, going to the beach

Favorite movie: Animal house, Pirates of the Caribbean (Curse of the Black Pearl)

Favorite color(s): Navy blue
Favorite Disney character(s):Capt Hook

A little bit about yourself: This is always tough.  I am petty active, and enjoy being outdoors. I have a high stress job, up am careful not to bring it home with me.  I am flirty and romantic with a twisting sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match:I am looking for someone, who shares the love of Disney and is a geek like me.  Someone who wants to enjoy life and is athletic like me.


----------



## MattGilsdorf

First Name: Matt (duh)

Location: Daphne AL

Age: 25

Sex: yes please ! (ok crude i know sorry, male)

Hair/Eye Color: long and brown, eyes also brown

Body Type: more to love! (about 235 lbs)

Ethnicity: white 

Occupation: Wearhouse Associate (arggg shoot me) I do shipping/receiving, delivery driver, forklift operator, pipe shop worker, and what ever else they tell me to do...

Do you have any kids: no (thanks god! maybe one day, but today isnt the day lol)

Do you have any pets: 1 cat, Im totaly a cat person, love cats, not big on dogs...

Favorite activities: playing poker! also playing music, I'm a singer (*clears throat* if you wanna call it that) and a songwriter, I play guitar drums and the harmonica. my musical style is more of a folky southern rock with some mild country flavor added in, but I also love alot of rock music and have played everything from hardcore metal to acoustic church music. most resently I've been pulling double duty fronting a southern and classic rock cover band (playing guitar and doing most of the vocals) and playing drums in a punk/ska/pop-punk band.

Favorite movie: I'd have to go with rounders (its the poker player in me what can I say) as my fav non disney movie, my fav disney movie would be Pirates of the Caribbean!

Favorite color(s): Black mostly, though I've started to branch out to other colors...

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Goofy, Donald, Jack Sparrow, Elizabeth Swan (yowzzas) Gizmo Duck (goin old school on that one!) and who remembers the gummy bears?

A little bit about yourself: well as I said I enjoy poker and music. I love to read, love to watch movies, and I'm a huge talker (as if you couldnt tell lol) I love nothing more then a good conversation over a cup of coffee or a cold beer! also, I should add (since there wasnt a place for it) I'm a smoker...  
As far as my looks go, I'm 6'2 235 with long kinda curly brown hair (at this point usally in a ponytail but not always) with a jack sparrow styled mustache and goatee (minus the whole braid he had in his) I would describe my personal style as equal parts beach bum/hippie/rocker/cowboy/pirate/and biker (though I dont actually ride a motorcyle, I want one though!)

A little bit about your ideal match: Well if I could actually find someone that really gets my heart goin and it work out she would have to live here in the Mobile AL area (long distance just doesnt work, though I'd give it a shot, who knows if I did meet someone here our first date in person could be at Disney World!) age wise anywhere from about 20-35 would be fine, though I would prefere if she didnt have kids, I'm not ready to be a father just yet, and I think its going to take me every bit of that 9 months before I could wrap my mind around the concept lol. I would want someone that enjoys disney as much as me (obviously or I wouldnt be posting here) someone who likes alot of the same music as me (Skynyrd, Allman brothers, ZZ Top, Johnny Cash, Zac Brown Band, Jimmy Buffett, Donovan Frankenreiter, Jack Johnson) and likes to talk a lot too!  As far as looks go, I dont have a type persay (I'v dated blonds brunettes redheads, tall short skinny curvy,) she just has to have a look to her that catches my eye. I cant tell you what it is about a girl that makes me go wild, cause each girl has looked totaly different, she just has that something special about her lookwise that just grabs hold of me and wont let go. Obviously looks are important, and I like pretty girls (what guy doesnt) but beauty is in the eye of the beholder so dont count yourself out! But beyond the looks, she has to have personality.  I love a girl with alot of little corks to her, especially in how she speaks (I fall in love with those little isms that people use that are all there own.)  must be intelligent but doesnt have to be a brainiac (lord knows I'm not).  I wont say must have a career or atleast knows what she wants out of life, cause honestly I'm 25 and I still dont have a clue as to what I wanna do when I grow up lol....

anyway thats long winded enough for now. If your interested pm me and we can exchange pics and get to know each other!


----------



## IhavePDD

First Name: Marie

Location: Ohio (Cleveland burbs)

Age: 42

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/hazel

Body Type: curvy/thick

Ethnicity: white 

Occupation: Accounting and Administration for a manufacturing company

Do you have any kids: no 

Do you have any pets: 1 usually rather bossy cat 

Favorite activities: Reading, movies, music, needlework, a minor sudoku puzzle addiction and planning vacations to WDW

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, Star Wars, The Mambo Kings

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger, Belle and the big cheese himself

A little bit about yourself: love to read(murder mysteries mostly), eclectic taste in music, anything from classical to classic rock, big huge SRV fan. I am so not great at writing these.  Anything you want to know, just ask. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  well mannered, has a job and loves Disney...the rest is negotible


----------



## diznut66

IhavePDD said:


> First Name: Marie
> 
> Location: Ohio (Cleveland burbs)
> 
> Age: 42
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:Brown/hazel
> 
> Body Type: curvy/thick
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: Accounting and Administration for a manufacturing company
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 usually rather bossy cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Reading, movies, music, needlework, a minor sudoku puzzle addiction and planning vacations to WDW
> 
> Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, Star Wars, The Mambo Kings
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger, Belle and the big cheese himself
> 
> A little bit about yourself: love to read(murder mysteries mostly), eclectic taste in music, anything from classical to classic rock, big huge SRV fan. I am so not great at writing these.  Anything you want to know, just ask.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  well mannered, has a job and loves Disney...the rest is negotible



Being an ex-Pittsburgher and Steeler fan.....I liked your answers until I saw Cleveland burbs....LOL


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

First Name: Paul

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada 50 weeks, DVC at WDW 2 weeks

Age: 44

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: Few extra pounds (for now, Weight Watchers member)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: IT

Do you have any kids: DS (10), tein DD (7)

Do you have any pets: Chihuahua(14), Cat(1 1/2)

Favorite activities: Video Gaming, Podcast listening, sports watching, WDW, DVC, DCL, AKL, BLT, ADRs and and other Disney acronyms

Favorite movie: Bladerunner, Monty Python, Princess Bride, John  Hughes movies

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Figment, Beaker, R2MK

A little bit about yourself: Widowed single dad of three great kids. To us, life is what happens in between Disney trips.  I'm a very go with the flow kind of guy (you have to be with three kids). Looking for someone to share my Disney obsession with. Email only friends welcome

A little bit about your ideal match: Must have the curiosity of a child, the humour of a comedian, and the patience of a saint.


----------



## tellemarie

First Name: Shantelle

Location: Raleigh, NC

Age: 22

Sex: Girl!

Hair/Eye Color: Black/it changes? Normally hazel

Body Type: a little more than average, but working on it 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: currently working in insurance, but I've done a bit of everything...including merchantainment on MSE 

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: not right now, although I love them all!

Favorite activities: reading, traveling, watching great shows and movies.

Favorite movie: I can find a reason to love almost any movie (aka cop-out answer)

Favorite color(s): red, blue, and green

Favorite Disney character(s): minnie, snow white, prince phillip, mickey (duh!), eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I am a very busy girl! I work full time as well as going to school full time to get my bachelors in History and moving on to get my masters in Historical Preservation. I used to work at WDW in MK on MSE and LOVED it. Miss it terribly as well, so I'm considering an attempt at going back someday. Like when I don't have to worry about a car payment . I'm generally a very optimistic person and really try to see the best in things. Sometimes this annoys my friends, but I just smile through it!

A little bit about your ideal match: He would have to be a best friend and partner. As well as a disney fanatic. Also being funny, sweet, and able to go slow sometimes and take everything in (although I walk pretty fast) would be very helpful. 

Great to see everyone here!


----------



## DCTooTall

everybody!

Feel free to join us in the Single's Social Club thread.  We don't bite... I promise!


(well.. unless you ask nicely... then maybe we might.)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Disney Dad Canada said:


> Thank God, I was afraid I was being a thread killer on a singles meeting singles thread. Great way to start a weekend.



Welcome, just join us for chat in the Singles Social Club thread. . .we talke aLOT there. . .


----------



## LJSRDH

Location: New York, NY

Age: 39

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/hazel

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: University Administrator

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats -- Murphy and Seamus

Favorite activities: Cooking and baking, sightseeing and traveling, gourmet food, walking and yoga for exercise, and reading. 

Favorite movie: The Sound of Music

Favorite color(s): Green, grey and of course, black (I do live in NYC!)

Favorite Disney character(s): Jiminy Cricket, all of the Muppets (Bean Bunny!), Eeyore, Tinkerbell.

A little bit about yourself:  I am an uncomplicated person that finds delight everyday occurrences.  I have many interests and am constantly striving to learn new and different things.  

A little bit about your ideal match: A man with solid values and a good heart. Someone who is fun and loves to laugh!  The Disney thing is obvious, right?


----------



## Chropistopy

I think I may have posted in here before but can't find that posting so here it is again...

First Name: Christy

Location: Georgia

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Few extra pounds but working on it

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Sales Operations Manager - Cable Industry

Do you have any kids: No but hope to one day

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Travel, reading, theater (going to not acting in), 

Favorite movie: This is hard to answer...Sound of Music, Pride and Prejudice, Jane Eyre

Favorite color(s): Green, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself: Easy going, quiet, love to laugh; basically a big kid especially when it comes to Disney. I like to walk / run but those activities have taken a backseat to work the last year or so. I'm an amateur photographer who is on the "beginning to learn" side of the scale. I love spending time with my nieces and nephews (there are many). 

A little bit about your ideal match: Would love to meet someone who likes to have fun, laugh, travel, and has the same appreciation of Disney. Would love for that person to also be ok with just hanging out on the sofa watching a good movie / reading a good book at times.


----------



## pschnebs

Before I get started, thanks to the DIS Unplugged Podcast Team for mentioning this thread - I didn't realize it was here!  

First Name: Paul 

Location: southern California (Disneyland, anyone?) 

Age: 41

Sex: That's a little personal, innit?  Oh, THAT kind of sex! Male. 

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair, brown eyes.

Body Type: Chubby, but working on becoming un-chubby

Ethnicity: Mutt - German/Minnesotan/Hispanic

Occupation: Federal government employee - currently a trainer

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Two parakeets, but I'd love to have a dog

Favorite activities: Visits to Disneyland (naturally), reading (non-fiction mostly), writing, walking, going to libraries and museums, singing/karaoke, listening to music. 

Favorite movie: Casablanca, Mary Poppins

Favorite color(s): Blue, purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Figment, and Mickey

A little bit about yourself: The words my friends most use to describe me are "bright" and "sweet". I'm a bit on the shy side with people at first, but once I get comfortable around someone, I  love being part of an interesting conversation and sharing things that I've learned. I'm more of a listener than a talker, but you can count on my to come up with a funny and smart response when the conversation calls for it.  I love to read -I'm never without a book or a magazine and I never pass up a good bookstore or library. I love just about all kinds of music - my iPod's got a little of about just about everyt kind of music. I'd be happy to open a door for you or pull out your chair - not becuase I think you're a member of the "weaker sex", but because it's the right thing to do. For me, there are few things better than holding the hand of someone special or giving that special person an impromptu hug or a quick kiss.  (Well, so much for "a little about yourself"...)  

A little bit about your ideal match:  I'm looking for a sweet, smart lady with a great smile, a wonderful laugh, and many interests. She'd have to be a Disney fan, naturally, but I'd also like to find someone who's well-read enough and interested enough in the world that we can spend lots of time talking about lots of things. (A person with moderate or liberal views would be a plus - I'd like to have conversations about current events, not political scream-fests.) She'd have a passion for learning and for exploring the world (and not just Walt Disney World), for trying new things, and for teaching me and others about the things she's learned. It'd be great if she could dance and would want to help me learn how, or at least be willing to learn with me. Agreat sense of humor with an ability to laugh and make others laugh would be a plus. I tend to be very affectionate and a "touchy feely" sort of person, so I'd hope she would be, too. Age, ethnicity, and body type aren't that big a deal, although someone around my age (say around 35-45) and my height (about 5'6") would be better.  That's about it - I guess that's about enough, isn't it? 


Okay, let me try to post a picture. Drum roll, please...


----------



## SusanWasHere

I think I'm on here somewhere as well - but can't find it!

First Name: Susan

Location: Jackson, NJ

Age: 39

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: hazel

Body Type: short, athletic, have a butt LOL

Ethnicity: white 

Occupation: Special ed teacher - teach autistic children

Do you have any kids: no 

Do you have any pets: kitties! 

Favorite activities: being outdoors, hiking, skiing, using my DVC points, going to WDW

Favorite movie: Grease, Willie Wonka

Favorite color(s): Cobalt blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey, Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: Don't like to drink.  Loathe smokers.  Very easy going, no drama.  Like to do the simple things in life.  I'm a ponytail kind of girl - laid back, honest, kind, and expect to be treated as I treat others. 

A little bit about your ideal match: honest, kind, ethical, loves Disney, and isn't overly obsessed with sports or the internet!


----------



## KristEn87

Well it's worth a shot right? lol


First Name: Kristen

Location: Cincinnati, Ohio

Age: 22 almost 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Chocolate brown hair and blue eyes

Body Type: lets just say curvy and short 5' 1"

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Finishing up my degree in Special Education, student teaching two quarter this year then graduating.  Working as a secretary for the family business.

Do you have any kids: yes, my wonderful son.

Do you have any pets: two dogs

Favorite activities: camping and of course going to and planning vacations to Disney.

Favorite movie: I love comedies, so it's hard to pick just one.

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s)ONALD DUCK!!

A little bit about yourself: I'm a student and a mom, finishing up my last year of college.  I love spending time with my family and friends.  I go camping a lot during the summer.  I'm very laid back for the most part and love to have fun and laugh.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is also laid back and likes to camp and of course LOVES Disney.  Someone who can understand that there may be challenges, but will give it a shot anyways.

Don't have a way to post pictures right now but PM for more info.


----------



## Commando2319

First Name: Ben

Location: Minneapolis, MN

Age: 33

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Shaved/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Computer Programmer

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Movies, Traveling to Disney, Camping, Scuba Diving

Favorite movie: Toy Story 3 (just saw it  )

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Robin Hood

A little bit about yourself: 
I am a caring, romantic gentleman hoping for the opportunity to meet a fascinating woman who loves to be treated like the most special, wonderful woman in the world.

I have a passion for all of the wonderful things in this world giving me a diverse set of interests. I love to watch movies both at the theater and cuddling on a couch at home. I enjoy all genres including dramas, comedies, romantic comedies, action, documentaries, and a special affinity for horror movies.

Disney World is one of my favorite places and I enjoying going there on an annual basis. I also love spending time camping in the woods or canoeing down a scenic river.

I currently live in a suburb doing the 9 to 5 job. But I have my own business on the side that I hope to expand into my full time occupation. I hope to soon move into the country with acres of woods where I can spend more time gardening and enjoying life.

A little bit about your ideal match:
My ideal match would be my parner in crime.  A woman with a sense of adventure, but who also loves to be treated like a princess.  A love of movies, the outdoors, and Disney are all strong bonuses!


----------



## Guapotimmy

First Name: Tim

Location: Rocky Mount, VA

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Social Worker

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Traveling (love roadsideamerica.com), reading, exploring the outdoors, watching sports (especially UFC), watching movies, and making people laugh

Favorite movie: The Wrong Guy

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Aladdin, Donald

A little bit about yourself:
I am a 25 year old single guy (well, you probably figured the single part out already) who just moved to the area. I graduated from college last year and am just starting out on my own. The only thing I'm really missing at this point is someone to enjoy this time with. I see life as one big adventure, and I can have fun anywhere and at anytime. If you don't believe me, spend an afternoon with me at the DMV. 

I am full-time Child Protective Services Social Worker. It's not the highest-paying job, but it's fulfilling and I feel that I've made a difference at the end of the day. That's what means the most to me. I have also been recently certified as a MMA judge in the state of Virginia. MMA is the UFC-cage fighting stuff. I do that about once a month on the weekend.

Got any other questions? Ask me, I'm an open book.


A little bit about your ideal match:
My ideal match is someone that sees the positive in any situation and has a sense of humor about life. She'd like to have fun, like to laugh, and like to quality time with whatever adventure we planned for that day.

I want someone that wants to have an adventure.


----------



## JacksLilWench

All right, I've kinda been lurking this thread...I think it's time to take the plunge already 

First Name: Kaiti

Location: Charlotte NC

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail (hoping to get into nursing school)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Shopping, road trips, listening to lots of music, listening to the Dis!

Favorite movie: Disney- Little Mermaid  Otherwise- It's a tie between Fight Club and Boondock Saints

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Mama Odie, Duchess, Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: I never know what to say when I get asked this...hmmm.  Well, to be perfectly honest, I'm a straight-up princess.  I'm self-spolied--meaning, I work really hard to get all the things I want, and I will make sure I get them.  I'm not a material girl really (even though it does sound like it!), I just know what I want out of life and I will get it.  One of those things is annual trips to Disney World (clearly ) I'm quite a pirate-princess as well...you know, the pink skulls   I'm not quite sure what more to say so if you wanna know more just PM me 

A little bit about your ideal match: This question is even worse, haha.  Again, you can totally just PM me, it'll probably be much easier


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Alright I'm taking the plunge...

First Name: Jenn

Location: Northern NJ

Age: 29 (30 in 10 days *sigh*)

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Research Analyst

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: hanging out with friends, Yankee games, running. You know the usual.

Favorite movie: Don't laugh...Top Gun

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey (duh), Figment

A little bit about yourself: I've grown up Disney and can't find anyone else that gets it! Love to travel and have picked up running...will be running my first marathon down in the World in January!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that enjoys Disney as much as I do, is fun to be around, etc, etc 

And for a photo there's always my signature photo...and all the ones in my TRs!


----------



## dwtootles

Heard about this thread through the podcast!!! Great Idea!!!

First Name: David

Location: Northglenn, CO

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde hair/blue-green eyes 

Body Type: thin

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Quality Control Analyst for a retirement annuity company

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope, but I want to get a Great Dane!

Favorite activities: Going to movies, seeing performing arts, watching Colorado sports teams, relaxing at home in front of the TV or with a good book 

Favorite movie: As Good As it Gets (non-Disney); Lion King and Monsters Inc (Disney)

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Simba, Mulan, and Ice Gator (Blizzard Beach mascot)

A little bit about yourself:  I am a laid back Disney fanatic, a loyal friend and a cool person to hang out with.  I am not into the club/bar scene, but I dont mind going out on the town on occasion. I am a former Disney Cast Member (Lifeguard @ Contemporary Resort and Water Park Operations Intern @ Blizzard Beach) and miss the World everyday.  I was born and raised in Denver and I just bought a house a couple months ago so I am enjoying entertaining friends and family at my new digs.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is friendly, funny and cool to hang out with.  She of course has to be a Disney fan like me who appreciates the joy Disney brings to the world.  Someone who is, somewhat interested in sports and the arts as well as traveling.


----------



## DisVillianMomma

First Name: Marian

Location: Seattle, Washington

Age: 35

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair is naturally Brown, but I get bored so it 

changes a lot

Body Type: Curvy - Average

Ethnicity: White (british/german/scotish)

Occupation: I work at BOEING

Do you have any kids: 1 DS6

Do you have any pets: 1 cat (Tink)

Favorite activities: Going to the Movies, Reading, video 

games, traveling, going to concerts

Favorite movie: Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Sleeping 

Beauty, Alice In Wonderland, Meet the Robinsons, Mary 

Poppins, The Princess Bride, Home on the Range, Emperors 

New Groove, Fight Club, The Departed. 

Favorite color(s): Pink & Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Maleficent, the Genie, Donald 

Duck, Aurora, Tinkerbell, Queen of Hearts

A little bit about yourself:  I'm pretty much a home body 

currently as I don't like the bar scene and haven't had any 

real luck with dating sites. i'm very outgoing with a good sense of humor. I am very close with my family. I 

love to travel, I love the history channel, Syfy Channel and 

BBC America. I grew up going to star trek conventions and driving vacations.  I love going to WDW more than DL.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can let 

there hair down and laugh at them self and have fun, Of 

course they would have to be some one who loves Disney. I 

just want a man who has some type of goal that he is striving 

for and a few hobbies. Likes Kids, Movies and can stand my 

Academy awards parties every year.


----------



## Businessgypsy

*Clean, harmless, completely a Disney geek.*

*Stats.*  OK, the tape measure says:

53 (June 15th)
-
5'11"
-
190
-
very fit
-
happy
-
self employed designer/investor
-
1 grown child (I was a single parent)
-
1 very ancient Welsh Terrier
-
Bit of a bike, hike and board habit - very casual and not competitive, but I can probably keep up with you
-
Never watch sports (why watch? Do!)
-
Well read, well traveled, love food, music and art
-
Live in SW Florida and Portland Oregon; from South Louisiana
-
Can be at WDW with four hours advance notice

I'm very flexible, no agendas except satisfying curiosity.

*Ideal match:* Hippie art chick turned travel savvy business babe empty nester waif. I seem to be wired towards very petite types, but am willing to try a short circuit. Really, it's up to a mutual attraction, and those come from unexpected directions.

PM, I'm not shy!

*Click to find out what I like about Disney*

*Like gardens? Click to visit mine!*

I'm the one on the right




Bikes are the way to go




Trying out a fall face coat (and glasses) September 2010. Subject to change.




Werking




I heart snowboards


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Where'd my post go?


----------



## LaneOT

Have lurked, but since they mentioned it on the Podcast, I figured I'd throw my name into the ring...
First Name:  Malanie (no I'm not hawaiian)
Age: 34
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye color:  Born a Marilyn Monroe Blonde, now have to help it a little/Blue eyes
Body type: Curvy...Ok, lets just say the gym and I are sworn enemies
Ethnicity:  Super pale Puerto Rican
Occupation:  Occupational Therapist
Do you have kids: Yes, 2:  13 y.o boy, 11 y.o girl
Do you have any pets:  Not at the time...Goldfishes kept dying so it has become a bit traumatic for us.
Favorite activities: shopping, planning WDW vacays (no brainer), reading, watching movies.
Favorite movie: Pirates of the Carribean 2; The Birdcage
Favorite color: Blue; Black (because its slimming)
Favorite Disney Character: Jack and Sally (Nightmare...) Perfect couple albeit a bit anorexic
A little bit about yourself: I am an OT working with geriatric population as well as developmental delayed pediatric clients.  I have a passion for all things Disney;  I am divorced mom of 2 great kids, but havent really found someone who shares my love of Disney.  I love to laugh and joke around.  I have an uncanny ability to remember lyrics from songs from the 60's to today. Am very close to my family and was brought up that family comes first.
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who shares my love of Disney, who can laugh at the small things and at the big things in life.  Someone who can be a role model and a confedante for myself and my kids.  Someone who is not opposed to being photographed wearing a Disney Shirt or MickeyEars! 

NOTE: gotta figure out how to post my pic


----------



## happybratpack

OK, why not?  Here goes nothing....

First Name: *Maryann*

Location: *Dallas/Ft. Worth, Texas*

Age:* 37 (yuck)*

Sex: *Female*

Hair/Eye Color: *Dark Brown to both*

Body Type: *Short (5') and very curvy *

Ethnicity: *Caucasian*

Occupation: *The job that pays the bills is commercial construction management, but have a start-up in the pet industry*

Do you have any kids:  *Nope but am hoping to adopt one day*

Do you have any pets: *Yes, five happy dogs*

Favorite activities:  *Disney of course, travel, blogging, reading, home improvement stuff*

Favorite movie:  *Too hard to pick...Juno, any Star Wars, SATC*

Favorite color(s):* Red*

Favorite Disney character(s): *Mickey *

A little bit about yourself: *Pretty easy going, recently single after a painful breakup and ready to meet people again, more of a jeans & tshirt kind of girl vs the prom dress type*

A little bit about your ideal match:  *FAITHFUL, must love dogs*

*Find me on Facebook (link in sig!)*


----------



## ttester9612

*It's time to update:

First Name: Teresa

Location:  Maryland

Age:  53 but acts like 40

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair is Light Brown, Eyes are Blue

Body Type: Average (5'6") and curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Information Technology Specialist with the Federal Government 

Do you have any kids: One...all grown up (26)

Do you have any pets: Use to have dog and cat.  Since they have pass away, I opt not to have any more since I travel so much.

Favorite activities: Disney, travel (especially cruises), reading and working in my gardens

Favorite movie: Can't think of any special one...but I love Mystery, ScFi and Disney movies

Favorite color(s): Red, Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle and the Beast

A little bit about yourself: Been widow for 10 years, loving life and I'm pretty easy going. When I'm on vacation, I have no agenda/plan, I just go with whatever I feel like doing during the day.  I do so much planning at work why should I do it during vacation.  Learned how to zip-line in Alaska and found out I LOVE it (and I'm afraid of heights).

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who enjoys life and loves to get out and do things (not a couch potato).  Someone who I can laugh with and share my love of Disney and cruising.*

Find me on Facebook (interested just PM me)


----------



## DuffGT06

Post deleted.


----------



## Spaceranger28

First Name: Tabitha

Location: Chicago, Illinois

Age: 28

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Fit

Ethnicity: White 

Occupation: Recently layed off due to reduction in force.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Two dogs Skylar Nicole who is going to be eleven years old this Halloween, and Sophie Noel who will one year old at the end of December.  They are both Shih-Tzus with each a personality of their own.  They are both so cute Skylar is the sassy one and Sophie is sweet.

Favorite Activities: I love to Scrapbook and paper craft.  I dabble in sewing which I'm not sure if my two dogs like because I make them cute outfits to wear and they never seem to get excited. I also enjoy baking, going to the movies and my nintendo wii.

Favorite Movie: Finding Neverland, The Star Wars Series, The Harry Potter Series.  It is hard to just pick one.

Favorite Color(s): I like blue.

Favorite Disney Character(s): Again it is hard to just choose one.  I love the whole Toy Story Bunch.  I love the three good fairies from Sleeping Beauty, Cheshire Cat from Alice in Wonderland, Abu from Aladdin.  I love peter pan and tinkerbell.

A little bit about yourself: I enjoy visiting the parks as often as I can.  I love planning the trips, and then scrapbooking all the pictures.  I have loved disney since I was a young girl.  I always have been interested in art and have always liked drawing, painting, and making things.  I enjoy cooking I watch alot of the cooking shows on T.V.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that doesn't drink, smoke, or like to party.  The bar, and club scene is not me.  Someone who shares some of the same interests.


----------



## jewjubean

First Name: Julia 

Location: South Louisiana,Hopefully moving back to FL soon.

Age: 21

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown with a grey streak. 

Body Type: Big and beautiful.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Restaurant Manager,House/dog sitter.

Do you have any kids: None..

Do you have any pets: Yep. A Dashound named Eddie Murphy.

Favorite activities:Movies, reading, enjoying the local festivals and concerts around the area. I'm also getting into volunteering more.

Favorite movie: Deja Vu.

Favorite color(s)urple and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Incredibles.

A little bit about yourself: 
Where to start? I'm pretty much a HUGE fan of all things Disney. I just recently returned from doing the Disney College program and it truely changed my life. I am focusing on my career and having fun! I'm hoping to move back to the Orlando area soon. I'm a huge joke nerd, just to give you an example, I have jokes sent to my phone a couple times a day. Ya never know when your going to need cheering up! I'm pretty much a take it or leave it girl, I dont like to be misled.I find there is something special about someone that can tell you the truth. I am a firm believer that you are just as awesome as the people you hang around with, and I have to say that my family and friends are some of the best you could ask for.

A little bit about your ideal match:
I honestly dont have a "Ideal Match". I just hope to find the guy that appreciates life. Who knows that life will be tough at times, and knows that no one is perfect. I'd like it if he was a priate though


----------



## reking96

First Name: Rachel	

Location: PA

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Blue Eyes

Body Type: 59  More of me too love.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Program Manager

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 3 Cats (Im not as pathetic as that sounds)

Favorite activities: I love to Golf! Camping on weekends here and there. Relax =) I love to travel just dont get to do as much as I would like.

Favorite movie: Too many to name. I love movies.
Fav Classic Disney: Sleeping Beauty, Fav New Disney Movie: Little Mermaid.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Maleificent - she still scares the crap out of me.  And Donald.

A little bit about yourself: Hmm  Well, Im fun. I like to have fun. I like to relax and have a few beers and enjoy the moment. Hang out with my family (I have two older sisters who have blessed me with 4 nephews and a neice).

A little bit about your ideal match:
Well, someone who can laugh at themselves. I love sports, so it would be best if you did too. Haha. Im independent, so you have to deal with that which can be a challenge. And like me for me  extra pounds and all. =)

facebook.com/reking96


----------



## thumbalyna

post removed


----------



## Goofy'sPal

First Name:  David

Location:  NJ

Age:  27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/ Hazel eyes

Body Type: Normal

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Work for a truck broker

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Just about anything disney, watching movies and tv, listening to music, playing video games, watching sports, just hanging out.

Favorite movie: Favorite Disney Movie ( Sleeping Beauty)

Favorite color(s): Black and Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Probably my two favorite characters are Goofy and Tigger.

A little bit about yourself: I like to go out have fun, joke around, just have a good time.

A little bit about your ideal match:
Someone who loves disney,  has a good sense of humor,  easy going, likes movies,  even though I like sports they dont have to like sports like I do


----------



## Retro_Epcot

I've been lurking for awhile, so here goes 

First Name: Diana

Location: Buffalo, NY

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/ Green Eyes

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Project manager for a marketing communications firm

Do you have any kids: Nope, but would like to some day

Do you have any pets: Two cats (Marie and Oliver)

Favorite activities: Sports (I'm a huge baseball, football, and hockey fan), theater, movies, travel (of course to WDW...haven't been to DL since 2006, and also went to DLP in 2004)

Favorite movie: I don't have just one favorite movie, but I like to think that my favorite movies are ones that, when you find them on TV, you watch with commercials and bleeped out lines, despite the fact that you own the DVD anyway .  Some of those movies include: Goonies, Grease, Major League, Vacation

Favorite color(s): I don't really have a favorite color, but I tend to stay away from really bright colors (perhaps I was scarred by a highlighter as a child?)

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy  

A little bit about yourself: I like to think I have some pretty good balance...I like going out with friends and family, but also laying low for a night in with a movie.  I'm pretty easygoing, and in a good place in life.  I'm just looking for a nice Disney guy to share it with.  On a quirkier note, I have an absurd amount of retro TV trivia knowledge, I love to point out incredibly mundane things that I find amusing, and I am completely addicted to coffee (specifically, Tim Hortons...if you're in Canada, or the NE and can appreciate my obsession with Timmy's coffee, then please send me a PM...we'll get along splendidly ).  

A little bit about your ideal match:
I can be somewhat sarcastic at times, so someone who enjoys some good banter is always a plus. I don't care about race or weight or anything like that...I'm just looking for a great guy who loves Disney and is easy to talk to.

I can't post photos yet since i just finally registered, but if you'd like to know more about me, check out my twitter account (link is in my profile).


----------



## NJDiva

First Name: Chay

Location: Central Jersey

Age: 43

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Black

Occupation: Regional Manager for an Environmental Corporation

Do you have any kids: none (but I'm the best aunt ever!)

Do you have any pets: none-I travel a lot for work

Favorite activities: Photography, traveling, scrapbooking, baking

Favorite movie: Animal House  Favorite Disney movie: Fantasia 

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Jessica Rabbit, Mickey, Goofy, Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: just found this board and so far it's very cool. I work hard so I play just as hard. I am and always have been a Disney Freak (at least that's what my 16-year old niece tells me). I love to travel (just got back from an 8-day vacation in Egypt) and take pictures of everything and scrapbook it when I'm done. I am a big kid at heart only because my profession requires me to be so serious and responsible. Family and friends are very important to me but I like my alone time too. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I would hope that he would understand my love for Disney, sports and for travel. Non-smoker but I don't mind him drinking on occassion. someone who has goals and is working towards them if not already accomplishing them. he knows how to have fun and realizes the importance of close family and friends. someone who's comfortable in the boardroom and the baseball field.


----------



## Cafeen

I've been debating tossing myself in the pot here for awhile. Never having done one of these before, I don't particularly know what to write. But, I figured that I may as well give it a shot.

First Name: Allan

Location: Mobile, AL (Originally from NH though)

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: A bit more than average I suppose

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Quality Assurance Specialist for an Educational Data Management software company. I also do some light development work (for internal use) and do some of my own web development on the side.

Do you have any kids: Nope .

Do you have any pets: Not at this time

Favorite activities: I lead a pretty boring life.. I like to do my web development in my spare time, I'm also fond of playing computer games quite a bit. (Yup, I do play WoW like 12 million other people...) I'm also getting back into photography, though I really need a nice DSLR

Favorite movie: Don't have a single one, but the LotR series (though books are much better), most of the Adam Sandler movies, Pixar Movies (and the Dreamworks CGI as well, though I think a lot of that is the technical aspect)... and a bunch of other stuff.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Don't really have one. If forced to pick, it'd be either Donald or Goofy for the classics. I've also been fond of Ariel for the past.. um however long since the movie came out (hey, I have a thing for redheads, sue me )

A little bit about yourself: Beyond what I already covered in the above, there really isn't much. I traveled to WDW growing up many times, and clocked 9 trips between when I was born and 1992 when the family splintered. Just got back from trip #11 last night which was half with Mom and half solo. #10 was last year when I took my friend from back home and her 2 1/2 year old little girl (that's the "Daddy for a week..." trip report.) I don't really drink and I don't really like partying, but I am a smoker. I also don't drive at the moment (though I hope to be fixing that in the relative near(ish) future, not a legal thing, just let my NJ one expire when I moved back to NH and haven't needed one since).

I'm also a bit of a math, science, and computer nerd. I also tend to be rather verbose, especially in writing. And I like commas and parenthetical expressions, a little too much at times .

A little bit about your ideal match: To be honest, I have no idea. The desire to visit Disney is a plus, but even that is negotiable (although, I have a feeling that won't be a problem on these boards ). Just someone who "gets" me and who I "get" as well.

As for a picture, I did manage to get a few on this past trip. My face is a bit red in all of them (stupid sun, or stupid me for not reapplying the sun block), but you can get the drift.









(They may be a bit large, but I don't have them stored on this computer to reduce the size any more. I have another with Lilo too, but it got really pixelated when I reduced it to 640x480...)


----------



## Princess Janay

First Name: Janay

Location: 3 hours south of the mouse aka Miami

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Puerto rican, Irish & Black

Occupation: Creative Director 

Do you have any kids: I have a 5 year old princess

Do you have any pets: none yet 

Favorite activities: Photography, baking, traveling, concerts

Favorite movie: Mulan

Favorite color(s): Black and sliver

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Mulan, Alice and the crew from Jojo's Circus

A little bit about yourself: Being a Florida resident I pretty much get to visit my happy place whenever I Want. Although I'm young I work as hard as I play. I drink every blue moon and love to dance. Kissing is my favorite Hobby and I do believe in the stars. I enjoy a good hidden mickey challenge but i love Walt Disney Trivia even more ! I'f you'd like some pics message me and I'll be happy to email a few. 

A little bit about your ideal match: the person that will steal away my heart will know what it's like to feel ones true love kiss. He'll know about the butterflies  that start once we sail across the seven seas lagoon. He'll snack with me as we country hop in epcot. Sing along with wishes while we watch from the beach. We'll watch clerks listen to new and upcoming artists. Talk about the new gadgets and how we can't live without them. The best thing about him though is the fact that he loves laying in bed laughing loving and just being himself.


----------



## mistyt

First Name:  Tanya

Location:  Winter Garden, FL

Age:  24

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A dog named Beanas in Bean Bunny from the Muppets

Favorite activities: Spending the days walking around the parks, going to the beach, hanging out with friends and family, FOOTBALL, movies

Favorite movie: Jaws, 300, Hercules, The Aristocats, Twister, Deep Blue Sea (Im a bit of a movie person)

Favorite color(s): Green and Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): The Cheshire Cat

A little bit about yourself:   Moved to Fl about 2 years ago to pursue my dream of working for Disney.  Currently finishing up my last few classes to finally receive my bachelors!

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to love the parks, traveling, animals, football, going to the beach, and be dedicated to family 

And here is a picture of me!


----------



## ptted

First Name: Patricia

Location: FL

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Brown

Body Type: 5'5 Curvy (in all the right places, lol)

Ethnicity: Black

Occupation: Engineer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No (travel to much for work)

Favorite activities: Going to Disney. Traveling. Watching football (GO Ravens!)

Favorite movie: I love movies, can't pick just one.
Fav Classic Disney: Swiss Family Robinson and Parent Trap, not cartoons, but classic disney movies

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Love hanging out with friends, traveling, going to Disney, hanging out with family (especially my brother)

A little bit about your ideal match:
Someone mature, with a sense of humor, who likes Disney as much as I do.  Someone caring and patient.


----------



## kimwim8

First Name: Kim

Location: NJ (South)

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair/Hazel eyes

Body Type: 5'3 Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Financial/gov't

Do you have any kids: Yes, 2

Do you have any pets: No 

Favorite activities: traveling, eating out, reading, watching movies

Favorite movie: Too difficult to choose....Comedy or drama 

Fav Classic Disney: All!

Favorite color(s): light blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Jiminy Cricket

A little bit about yourself: Love to laugh, travel, hang outside in summer/spring/fall, miss Disney when I'm not there

A little bit about your ideal match:
Someone considerate, stable, funny. Did I mention considerate?


----------



## Ragnrok23

DISNEY4TROY said:


> Occupation: Actress, watch Blue Mountain State Season II on SPIKE TV airing October 20th



That show is one of my guilty Tivo pleasures-lol


----------



## eeyore913

First Name: Ally

Location: Orlando, FL (originally from Syracuse, NY)

Age: 22

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: blue eyes/brown hair

Body Type: Average/athletic

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Guest Service Coordinator (also seasonal cast member)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Sadly not at the moment

Favorite activities: Obviously visiting the Disney parks, traveling, running, riding horses, spending time with family and friends

Favorite movie: Disney: The Little Mermaid & Tarzan  Reg: The Express and Orange Odyssey

Favorite color(s): pink and orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore and Dumbo

A little bit about yourself: I grew up in Syracuse, NY with a Disney loving family and took numerous Disney trips.  I went to college in upstate NY for Broadcasting and Mass Communication.  I participated in the Disney College Program.  I graduated and moved back to Orlando a month ago, working for Disney and Universal currently.  I have ridden horses since I was 5.  I love sports, pretty obsessed with college basketball, especially Syracuse.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Trustworthy and funny are a definite.  Someone who loves to have fun and be spontaneous sometimes.  Someone who loves to go to the parks and be a kid and let loose and have fun


----------



## Gerweniel

First Name: Jill

Location: The Hudson Valley of NY - Dutchess County 

Age: 47 

Sex: a lady

Hair/Eye Color: brown/green

Body Type: a bit more than average, but shrinking! 

Ethnicity: um....Wasp? 

Occupation: FT Admin/Customer SVC/Technical and Part Time college student

Do you have any kids: yes, 2. The loves of my life. DS#1 almost 18. DS#2 16.

Do you have any pets: I like virtual pets for myself, as I have no time for real ones. I do love them however.

Favorite activities: Disney trip planning of course. When not doing that, I like to cook, dabble in my tiny garden. Learning, reading, gaming. Love the woods and adventuring to new places. 

Favorite movie: I can't name a favorite. I love Sci/Fi & Fantasy, Anime, Classics and Disney films - oh and a good apocolyptic and/or zombie flick.

Favorite color(s):Green and purple. Usually not together. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Hands down the Evil Queen. Actually, I think I like the Magic Mirror the best.

A little bit about yourself: My sons and family are my main focus. I work hard and go to school to better our future, provide our necessities and Disney trips of course. I'm sentimental, off the wall and fun loving. Incredibly loyal. I like a thin crust pizza and a nice Pinot Noir. Adore Epcot the most, but love all of Disney. I'm becoming a bit of a Disney history buff. I try to stop and smell the roses and appreciate the many blessings I have been given. 

A little bit about your ideal match:Ok. I've been divorced for many moons. Now that my sons are growing up and college is looming, I'd like to find a true gentleman and Disney lover who wants a long term stable relationship and a laughing partner. Lets rediscover the parks together! Please PM me if you'd like to know more.


----------



## trivial

.


----------



## tlionheart78

First Name: David

Location: Tennessee

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown with slight traces of gray/ Green

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Warehouse worker at a local auto dealership.  I usually handle shipping/recieving/stocking auto parts and even do deliveries to various stores, body shops, and auto shops.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Two dogs- a maltese and a jack russel/chihuahua mix

Favorite activities: Reading, writing, drawing, gaming, powerwalking/jogging (last one is kinda hard to do at the moment due to a knee injury I had recently)

(I'm going to divvy up the next question)
Favorite Disney movie: The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Sleeping Beauty, National Treasure (1 & 2), The Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy, WALL-E, The Incredibles, Toy Story 1 & 2

Favorite Non-Disney movie: Batman Begins, The Dark Knight, Memento, The Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz, Short Circuit, Misery, Silence of the Lambs, The Spider-Man Trilogy, All of Monty Python's films (especially The Holy Grail)

Favorite color(s): Red, blue, black

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Belle, Maleficent, Genie, central characters of the Pirates films, WALL-E

A little bit about yourself: Not much to say.  Just an average, honest guy trying to find his place in the world.  I'm currently back at work and trying to make a better life for myself (getting a better place to live and other various goals) and of course, saving up for my next trip back to the parks. =3

A little bit about your ideal match: To be honest, I'm not searching for that special someone at the moment as I'm desperatly now at work trying to rebuild my life.  Right now, I'm just looking for a good and lasting friendship.  But, should that time come when I do find that special princess, I just want her to be smart, funny, attractive woman that who truly loves me for who I am and is able to be in a life-long commitment.

Oh, and in case some folks ask for a photo:




Very recent, like September 29 recent.


----------



## hollisterluva92

It's been a while so I figured i'd re-post!!
First Name: 
Deva: even though it sounds like diva it's pronounced day-va!

Location: 
Kansas City, Missouri

Age: 
18

Sex:
Female

Hair/Eye Color:
Light brown with blonde highlights/ hazel eyes

Body Type:
I'm really short, only 4' 7" and I have a few extra pounds.

Ethnicity:
Caucasian

Occupation: 
Student starting Aug. 24th and hopefully an employee of Chuck E Cheese seeing as how I have a second interview next week!!!!

Do you have any kids:
no, but I want them!!!!

Do you have any pets:
not right now but i'm going to buy some fish tomorrow!

Favorite activities:
I love photography, shopping, traveling, of course anything and everything Disney!! I also like spending time on the internet, driving, going to the movies, concerts, eating out, anything really!

Favorite movie:
Hmm...right now probably Twilight, but my 2nd favorite would probably be sing-along songs disneyland fun.

Favorite color(s):
Pink, purple, blue

Favorite Disney character(s):
The princesses, especially ariel!

A little bit about yourself: 
I'm a student at maplewoods college in KC. I just moved to MO from MI about a month ago. I live with my grandparents and am currently trying to get a job at Chuck E Cheese's so that I can move into an apartment. I have two younger brothers, Cade who's 12 and my step-brother Jayson who's 15. My parents are divorced, have been since I was 4. Both of my parents remarried, my step-dad travis is a landscaper, and my mom's a paralegal. My dad works at a sheet metal factory and his gf nicole is a physical therapist. I graduated from high school in June and got the highest community service award. I love kids, and I am studying to be a pediatric nurse. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
You have to like me for me. I don't want someone who is dishonest and sneaky, I want someone who will come to me with anything. You have to like Disney, and kids. That's about it. 

This is my most recent picture, on my birthday in Sep.
First Name: 
Deva: even though it sounds like diva it's pronounced day-va!

Location: 
Kansas City, Missouri

Age: 
I'll be 18 in a month!

Sex:
Female

Hair/Eye Color:
Light brown with blonde highlights/ hazel eyes

Body Type:
I'm really short, only 4' 7" and I have a few extra pounds.

Ethnicity:
Caucasian

Occupation: 
Student starting Aug. 24th and hopefully an employee of Chuck E Cheese seeing as how I have a second interview next week!!!!

Do you have any kids:
no, but I want them!!!!

Do you have any pets:
not right now but i'm going to buy some fish tomorrow!

Favorite activities:
I love photography, shopping, traveling, of course anything and everything Disney!! I also like spending time on the internet, driving, going to the movies, concerts, eating out, anything really!

Favorite movie:
Hmm...right now probably Twilight, but my 2nd favorite would probably be sing-along songs disneyland fun.

Favorite color(s):
Pink, purple, blue

Favorite Disney character(s):
The princesses, especially ariel!

A little bit about yourself: 
I'm a student at maplewoods college in KC. I just moved to MO from MI about a month ago. I live with my grandparents and am currently trying to get a job at Chuck E Cheese's so that I can move into an apartment. I have two younger brothers, Cade who's 12 and my step-brother Jayson who's 15. My parents are divorced, have been since I was 4. Both of my parents remarried, my step-dad travis is a landscaper, and my mom's a paralegal. My dad works at a sheet metal factory and his gf nicole is a physical therapist. I graduated from high school in June and got the highest community service award. I love kids, and I am studying to be a pediatric nurse. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
You have to like me for me. I don't want someone who is dishonest and sneaky, I want someone who will come to me with anything. You have to like Disney, and kids. That's about it. 









This was back in 2007




Graduation this past June


----------



## Pongo631

First Name: Brad

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 24

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Musician

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: I'm a musician, so i love playing my instruments, writing music, writing lyrics, i dont just write music i love to write books too. I'm a very literal person.

Favorite movie: The Departed, The Breakfast Club, 101 Dalmations, The Incredibles, Top Gun, Toy Story 3

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pongo

A little bit about yourself: i was born and raised in Orlando, FL. I love it here and I couldnt imagine living anywhere else. Im very new to the boards and I love meeting new people and am looking for the perfect match for me

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for somebody who is fun loving, loves Disney movies, sports, music and loves to just have fun in general. I'm not too picky so if you're a down to earth girl who just loves to hve fun message me


----------



## KimmyZ05

Hey Pongo,

Would like to hear more about you.


----------



## Pongo631

KimmyZ05 said:


> Hey Pongo,
> 
> Would like to hear more about you.



Hi Kimmy, I tried PM'ing you but I think your post count is too low for you to recieve pm's?


----------



## KimmyZ05

Thanks I am working on posting more.


----------



## KimmyZ05

First Name: Kim

Location: Milwaukee WI 

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Promotions

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog (Princess Aurora )

Favorite activities: Going to concerts, taking my dog for a walk/park. watching sports, football baseball, going out with friends, reading, drawing

Favorite movie: Sleeping Beauty, Willy Wonka (Original) The Goonies, Hangover

Favorite color(s): Green, Pink

Favorite Disney character(s)rincess Aurora, Kim Possible 

A little bit about yourself: I was born and raised in Wisconsin. I went to art school in Tampa for a couple of years. Moved back then also moved to Madison to work with a radio station. Now I am back in Milwaukee working for a couple radio stations here in the promotions department. I love it. I love going out to concerts, mostly country.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for somebody who is fun loving, loves Disney movies, sports, music and loves to just have fun in general.Would love to hear more from you.


----------



## Ragnrok23

First Name: Tony

Location: Southeastern, Ma

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/hazel

Body Type: Average

Occupation: Staff Accountant for Chadwicks

Do you have any kids: not yet

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Playing hockey, cuddeling on couch and watching movies

Favorite movie: Braveheart

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Genie

A little bit about yourself: Very laid back, ideal Friday night is ordering take out and watching a movie on the couch

A little bit about your ideal match: Wants to take annual trips to Disney (duh) is very laid back and doesn't sweat the small stuff


----------



## evildiva

Hi Tony! What are your thoughts on Disney more than once a year?


----------



## SusanWasHere

evildiva said:


> Hi Tony! What are your thoughts on Disney more than once a year?



Haha!  I was thinking the same thing!!!  What about 3-4x a year?  LOL


----------



## Ragnrok23

evildiva said:


> Hi Tony! What are your thoughts on Disney more than once a year?





SusanWasHere said:


> Haha!  I was thinking the same thing!!!  What about 3-4x a year?  LOL



well since next week will be my third time on this AP, take a guess


----------



## mla1977

deleted


----------



## feistygalkmc

First Name: Krista

Location: Oklahoma 

Age: 28 (almost 29)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: black/blue

Body Type: a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: supervisor in a loss prevention type department for a car rental company

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: watching movies, reading, traveling, cooking, entertaining friends, going to listen to live music

Favorite movie: I really like Enchanted at the moment 

Favorite color(s): turqouise

Favorite Disney character(s): Esmeralda

Favorite ride:Haunted Mansion, Soarin' & TOT

Favorite Park:Epcot & Magic Kingdom

A little bit about yourself: I am a pretty laid back, mellow person. I love to laugh and have fun. Love watching sports and going to sporting events

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who will make sure my tank is filled at all times because I really hate doing that! lol I love traveling to visit my great dis friends and travel to the World itself so that is a must. Funny, caring and dependable. Someone who can take charge yet go with the flow


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

First Name: Robin

Location: Highlands Ranch, Co (Orlando in Feb! )

Age: 18

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Light Honey Brown 

Body Type: Curvy  

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: At the moment I work as a phone operator at an answering service, starting Feb. I will be working in Disney World in merchandise! It's for sure a pay cut, but it's been my dream since I was very little. 

Do you have any kids: Nope.

Do you have any pets: Yes, my dog is a 5 year old Golden Retriever, I absolutely love dogs. 

Favorite activities: I love writing, reading, going to Disney World, hiking, being adventurous, meeting new people, watching movies, and playing video games. 

Favorite movie: The Mummy, Beauty and the Beast,The Little Mermaid, Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl, and Tommy Boy are all tied for first 

Favorite color(s): Purple and aquamarine.

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, the beauty and the brains!

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney with all of my heart. It has brought my family together, and I am so honored that I have been given the opportunity to work there. I am a very passionate person when it comes to music, and my job. If I have a dream I will chase it until I make it come true. I love to laugh, and I love not knowing what to expect from life. I want to do so many things in life that I can't just choose one. I plan to make the most out of life and enjoy every second, and it would be wonderful to have someone to enjoy that ride with me  I am a very sweet person, and I am very kind, I have a lot of things to learn in my life, but when I love I give my whole heart no matter the damage that it may receive. I believe in taking chances and giving 100% dedication to anything you desire. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
I would love to find a guy that I can be myself around, someone who is romantic and sweet, and also has a sense of humor  I would like to meet someone who loves Disney World as much as myself, and whose ideal day together would be spent video games and cuddling on the couch  








Please feel free to PM me if you would like to talk or get to know me more!


----------



## DisneyMama629

First Name: Krista

Location: Kansas

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: One son

Do you have any pets: One dog

Favorite activities: running, going to Disney

Favorite movie: Enchanted

Favorite color(s): Pink and Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Minnie, and Tink

A little bit about yourself: After being married five years, my ex decided that family life wasn't for him.  I belive there must be something better out there for me!

A little bit about your ideal match:  Has to be a good communicator and love to travel, especially to Disney!

I'm on the right...


----------



## wicker

Been a while so I figured I'd redo mine

First Name: Chad

Location: Alabama

Age: 33

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: sales

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: reading

Favorite movie: Goodfellas

Favorite color(s): black

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, 

A little bit about yourself: Average guy.

A little bit about your ideal match: she needs to love to laugh


----------



## Ragnrok23

bump


----------



## PyxiiDustt

*First Name:* Hayley

*Location:* Central Jersey
*
Age: *20

*Sex:* Female
*
Hair/Eye Color:* Hair color is currently blonde, but I get bored so it changes a lot Eye color is green

*Body Type:* Somewhere between slim and average, I suppose.

*Ethnicity:* Caucasian (German/Polish descent)

*Occupation:* Student; History Major, Political Science Minor

*Do you have any kids: *Nope
*
Do you have any pets:* Yep, two dogs and two cats

*Favorite activities:* Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Watching football; Shopping

*Favorite movie:* Ummmm... Independence Day. I think. Or Apollo 13. I like movies about space. But not Star Wars.

*Favorite color(s): *Pink, purple, and green

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice

*A little bit about yourself:* I'm really energetic and don't sit still well lol. I'm in college, which is probably important to throw out there, and the most important thing in my life right now is finishing and [hopefully] going to grad school after. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself. I work during the summers and winter break pretty much constantly, so I have my own money and don't only spend my parents. I hope one day to move out of New Jersey, because I don't really like it here. It's too cold. I hope to end up somewhere down south, preferably either Texas or Florida.
*
A little bit about your ideal match:* I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh. He needs to be a nice person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly. I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that. My age range is preferably 20-25. Other than that, I don't really have specifics. Other then I've had my wedding planned in WDW since I was 10, so he needs to be aware that, if it works out, that's where we're getting married 

Pictures:


----------



## jessaboo

First Name: Jessa

Location: Columbus, OH

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Blue

Body Type: Curvy 

Ethnicity: I'm white.

Occupation: I'm an insurance salesperson.

Do you have any kids: Nope!

Do you have any pets: None. Well, does a 4 year old brother count?

Favorite activities: Disney talk, obviously. Online games, sometimes. Hanging out with people. Being in the loop with new disney happenings.

Favorite movie: Who Framed Roger Rabbit & Toy Story 3

Favorite color(s): Pink and Blue!

Favorite Disney character(s): Jessica Rabbit, Rex, Jessie.

A little bit about yourself: I'm outgoing, I'm a former CP, I love Disney, and I'm really looking for someone I can eventually meet and be friends with. I'm also a breast cancer survivor, and a dancer for a company. I'm a hardworking girl who knows what she wants. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can put up with distance, and someone who can be mature about my situation with hospitals. People see me as someone too mature for something someone my age wants.. but I just know what it is I see myself with in life. I'm looking for honesty, and a man who can laugh at my obsession with Disney.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

First Name: Jen (nickname dana)

Location: Michigan/ wiscosin 

Age: 26 

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: Red right now/brown

Body Type: Slim ok mabey average

Ethnicity: White, native american

Occupation: Teaching, writing, trying to find a job in Law

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: 3 cats (bosco, bandit, holly), a fish (nemo) and a hamster (angel dumont schunard, aka shoie)

Favorite activities: outdoor stuff, art, reading, photography

Favorite movie: Officer and a gentleman, down parascope

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): tink and  pocohontas 

A little bit about yourself: Im trying to find a job in criminal justice. I love to be outside. I love my big family. I dont know what to say

A little bit about your ideal match: Theres no ideal, each person is difffernt .


----------



## GraceysGirl

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Do you have any pets: 3 cats (bosco, bandit, holly), a fish (nemo) and a hamster (angel dumont schunard, aka shoie)



I know I'll get yelled at for chatting on here but oh well real quick love the hamster name!


----------



## Uuaww

First Name: Ted

Location: St Croix, Virgin Islands

Age: 24 

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown, but see my photo, I don't dye it... seriously!

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: I work in Agriculture for the Federal Government

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: no, but there does seem to be at least a few lizards in my house at all times haha

Favorite activities: cooking, football, soccer, Ultimate, movies

Favorite movie: Point Break and Saving Private Ryan

Favorite color(s): orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Rafiki

A little bit about yourself: I have wanderlust, I move around ( lived on the east coast, west coast, Australia and Caribbean lately), love to cook (will create fantastic meals), and love sports

A little bit about your ideal match: Sassy, must love to travel


----------



## jhopkins213

First Name: Johnathen

Location: North Ridgeville, Ohio

Age: 30 (I can't believe it either)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: I grew into my man body.

Ethnicity: German, Welsh, Russian. 

Occupation: Companies Computer Guy 

Do you have any kids: No, but I would like to some day

Do you have any pets: Yes I have a Female Pug

Favorite activities: Computers, Traveling, Watching Movies, Listing to Music, Arguing with my friends about which is better Star Trek or Star Wars

Favorite movie: Fritz Lang's 1927 classic Metropolis

Favorite color(s): Black which not really a color but and absence of color, lime green

Favorite Disney character(s): Wall-E, Dumbo

A little bit about yourself:  I don't do the bar scene or online dating sites and I'm introverted when meeting new people I am an only child I only have a few close friends. That doesn't mean I don't like people. I am financially stable and eventually would like to end up in Austin or Las Vegas.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone that can keep up with me. I would prefer to find someone who has never been married with no kids. Prefer none smokers ( I have been free of smoking products since 04/01/10). My age range is probably late 20s into 30s.


----------



## Raecheal

First Name: Racheal

Location: Ottawa, Ontario

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/green

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: Court Clerk

Do you have any kids: No, but I would love children

Do you have any pets: Yes, I have a Shih Tzu, stella

Favorite activities: Traveling, Watching Movies, blogging, yoga, baking 

Favorite movie: Right now, Any chickflick

Favorite color(s):  Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Daisy

A little bit about yourself: I am young professional who is recently single and looking to meet someone who is a good match for me. I am looking to settle down, be a wife and have children. I love to travel (a trip once a year), I'm easy going and i love from my toes up.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who share the same goals/dreams as me.


----------



## BACON

First Name: Steven

Location: Manitoba

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/black

Body Type: Fitter than before

Ethnicity: Asian

Occupation: Printing/Logistics Industry (two entirely separate jobs)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Running, lifting, basketball.  Also reading about running, lifting, and basketball.

Favorite movie: Better Luck Tomorrow. I actually don't get to watch a lot of movies, so I'll mention my favourite TV shows are the Colbert Report and Conan

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Abu and the magic carpet

A little bit about yourself: I have a simple job that allows me to travel freely and often (never work related though - my supervisors are awesome and let me do this far too much.)  It's a small sacrifice to take in order to do something I love.  It's definitely not the kind of career I like, but given my age, I would prefer to commit to travel over profession.  Other than work, I enjoy a cup of Starbucks and can sit there for hours teaching myself a language.  I'm also traveling a lot in 2011.  I do have a degree in Poli Sci but it is severely underused at this point.

I joined here to get to know people who are running the WDW and DL half-marathons.  My goal in 2011 is to get the coast-coast medal and later on the Goofy challenge in 2012.  January 2011 will mark the third time I'll be in WDW.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I like it when girls are humble and laugh at the idiocy that comes out of my mind.  Sharing similarities would be great but not necessary.


----------



## mla1977

Hi Steven!  I'm doing the full in January and the Princess Half.  I plan on doing the DL half too.  Head on over to the WISH boards to meet more of the people doing the races.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, gotta say it. . .a severe lack of anyone over the age of 40 posting on this thread lately. . .although due to the fact that I have many 30 something friends. . .that would work too. . .


----------



## Disneyland_emily

First Name: -em

Location: Orlando

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: sigh- working to lose the last 15 lbs

Ethnicity: American mutt- Italian, English, Norwegian 

Occupation: Hospitality with a Retail base (or jack of all trades, master of none)

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: used to have a fish

Favorite activities: Traveling, taking pictures, exploring theme parks

Favorite movie: Too many to count

Favorite color(s): Cantaloupe Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Tarzan, Lilo

A little bit about yourself: Why is it when this question comes up my mind goes blank? I'll come back to edit when I think of something remotely interesting to post... 
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is stable, knows how to have fun with whatever life gives and has a sense of humor.


----------



## Son of Man FTW!

Never mind!


----------



## D23Ry

First Name: Ryan

Location: so. California 

Age: 32

Sex: m

Hair/Eye Color: brown / hazel green

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Italian

Occupation: video editor

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 1 dog / puggle 

Favorite activities: movies, music, theme parks etc. 

Favorite movie: toy story 3 might be it right now

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): pooh

A little bit about yourself: I'm a fun honest guy. Love going to Disneyland, been to disneyworld a few times and I'm ready to go back. Want to do a cruise someday soon with a special someone. 

A little bit about your ideal match: someone honest, open and fun. 


Would love to talk to other Disney people. Hopefully someone in so.cal, but you never know where life will take you

Picture on my avatar. I can email more. Pm me


----------



## Andrew015

PyxiiDustt said:


> *First Name:* Hayley
> 
> *Location:* Central Jersey
> *
> Age: *20
> 
> *Sex:* Female
> *
> Hair/Eye Color:* Hair color is currently blonde, but I get bored so it changes a lot Eye color is green
> 
> *Body Type:* Somewhere between slim and average, I suppose.
> 
> *Ethnicity:* Caucasian (German/Polish descent)
> 
> *Occupation:* Student; History Major, Political Science Minor
> 
> *Do you have any kids: *Nope
> *
> Do you have any pets:* Yep, two dogs and two cats
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Watching football; Shopping
> 
> *Favorite movie:* Ummmm... Independence Day. I think. Or Apollo 13. I like movies about space. But not Star Wars.
> 
> *Favorite color(s): *Pink, purple, and green
> 
> *Favorite Disney character(s):* Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice
> 
> *A little bit about yourself:* I'm really energetic and don't sit still well lol. I'm in college, which is probably important to throw out there, and the most important thing in my life right now is finishing and [hopefully] going to grad school after. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself. I work during the summers and winter break pretty much constantly, so I have my own money and don't only spend my parents. I hope one day to move out of New Jersey, because I don't really like it here. It's too cold. I hope to end up somewhere down south, preferably either Texas or Florida.
> *
> A little bit about your ideal match:* I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh. He needs to be a nice person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly. I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that. My age range is preferably 20-25. Other than that, I don't really have specifics. Other then I've had my wedding planned in WDW since I was 10, so he needs to be aware that, if it works out, that's where we're getting married
> 
> Pictures:




Hey stranger 

How have you been?


----------



## MICKEY88

throwing myself in here, just so Nurse Darcy has someone over 40 to talk to..LOL


First Name: Ralph
Location: Central PA for now, eventually Orlando

Age: Chronologically 53. mentally..judge for yourself

Sex: M
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Human/ A few pounds over

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Photographer
Do you have any kids: 3, all young adults
Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Travel to WDW , Photography

Favorite movie: Pirates ,of course .

Favorite color(s): Purple and Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey , Jasmine

A little bit about yourself: 52 going on 16, Photographer specializing in Portraits, Model Portfolios, and Entertainment Photography

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney as much as I do, and does not take life too seriously
__________________


I'm the one with the camera.........................and I do clean up nicely when necessary..LOL


----------



## Megara1987

.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> throwing myself in here, *just so Nurse Darcy has someone over 40 to talk to..LOL*
> 
> First Name: Ralph
> Location: Central PA for now, eventually Orlando



I didn't see this.  Welcome Ralph.  Your line directed to me made me laugh. . .lol. Now come chat on the Singles Social Club thread so we can all get to know you. . .


----------



## Robin K

First Name: Robin

Location: Springfield IL
Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/ Blue

Body Type: Round--few extra pounds

Ethnicity: white
Occupation: Preschool teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, FAT cat-Spooky

Favorite activities: reading, scrapbooking, concerts, spending time with friends...

Favorite movie: The Replacements, Harry Potter series, Drumline...anything! I am not into one type I like anything that holds my interests.

Favorite color(s): Purple, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Tigger, Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: Some say I am outgoing and like to be center of attention. I just like to talk!!!  I am friendly and love meeting new people. My friends and family are very important to me as well.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would like someone who makes me laugh.  Someone with a job...or someone who has definite goals in life and is ok working towards those goals.I like to feel needed but not smothered!


----------



## ludari

First Name: David

Location: Redondo Beach, CA
Age: 44

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Hispanic
Occupation: Facilities Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, two black cats

Favorite activities: scuba diving, backpacking and traveling

Favorite movie: Avatar, The Wrestler, Enter the Dragon and The Hangover

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Sully and of course Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I'm the sort of person who likes to be outdoors and some of the more regular activities I participate in are scuba diving, jogging, hiking and traveling.  I also enjoy bike riding, inline skating, kayaking and stand up paddle boarding.  On the quite side I enjoy watching movies and reading.  I am also a bit of an adrenaline junky and enjoy zip lining, bungee jumping and skydiving whenever I get the chance.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would prefer someone who enjoys some of the same activities but of course not necessary.  This person should also be independent, adventurous and obviously enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## stuffed withfluff

First Name: Ellen

Location: South Side of Chicago, with Cubbie Blue blood

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde

Body Type: Athletic curves

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Desk Clerk & College Student

Do you have any kids: no & I see myself never wanting any

Do you have any pets: yes, my baby girl Stevie. She's four months

Favorite activities: swimming, drawing, painting, working out, reading, shopping, going to disney worldddd!

Favorite movie: Garden State, League of Their Own, Elizabeth, Atonement, The Reader, and oh, so many more. 

Favorite color(s): Green & Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Figment! 

A little bit about yourself: 2010 has been without a doubt one of the hardest years of my life. I have had so many personal and family tragedies, they have left me struggling to keep my well-known smile. I am known to be the bubbly front desk clerk, so much that when I moved properties across the parking lot, several guests followed As of 2007, I entered my dream college pursuing an English degree with an emphasis on writing. My mother had been diagnosed with CHF earlier that year, and after two years at NCC I transferred to my community college for nursing. After the most recent hospitalization of my mother, I have lost all desire for the medical field. I now, more than ever, feel that writing is my immediate source of solitude. So, next year I am returning to NCC. I guess that was a tad more than a bit 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am not so sure of the "ideal" match. I feel that I am able to care and love many souls throughout my lifetime. I, however, do feel that it would be nice to at least gain support. Whether it be emotional or physical or through just words. My heart could envelope the entire world


----------



## Nooshkin

First Name: Janet

Location: Suburban Chicago

Age: 45
Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair/green eyes

Body Type: petite but curvy

Ethnicity:  a little bit of every European country

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: not currently- just lost my 22 year old cat

Favorite activities: movies, festivals, live music

Favorite movie: Sense and Sensibility

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Pinocchio

A little bit about yourself: I am kind, considerate and witty

A little bit about your ideal match: kind and compassionate is a must. Young at heart and a good sense of humor too.


----------



## duckybelle

First Name: Bobbie

Location: Arkansas

Age: 36
Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/blue-green

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: Im a mutt LOL!

Do you have any kids:Yes...3 wonderful teenagers

Do you have any pets: not currently

Favorite activities: movies, traveling

Favorite movie: Im a scary movie buff!

Favorite color(s): teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!

A little bit about yourself: Hate to be late...sweet, fun, and a hopeless romantic

A little bit about your ideal match: Sweet, caring, honest


----------



## disfan07

..


----------



## miceli20

First Name: Robin

Location: Louisiana

Age: 41

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Changing since I have lost 60 lbs and still losing

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Hairstylist but will be going into case management since I have just graduated from college

Do you have any kids: yes ds 23, dd 16 (a child with autism) dd 14

Do you have any pets: dwarf frog

Favorite activities: DISNEY, reading, just started training for a race, theater and musicals

Favorite movie: Snow White

Favorite color(s): Purple and Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Evil Queen from snow white

A little bit about yourself: I am currently going through a divorce.  However I love being with my family.  Love to learn and do new and interesting adventures and experiences.  Some friends say I have a weird sense of humor, not sure. I drink socially, don't do the bar scene and non smoker.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Must have patience with people with special needs.  Must love Disney.  I want soemone to enjoy life with and still be able to give one another their private time. Must be a NON SMOKER!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

...


----------



## Funball

delted post.. sorry everyone


----------



## Lynn57

First Name: Lynn

Location: Outside of Boston, MA

Age: 27

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: hair: Brown hair, hazel/green eyes.  They change color!

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: nope,  23 of them from 9-3:30 though!  

Do you have any pets: not yet!

Favorite activities: Horseback riding, going to the beach!

Favorite movie: Disney?  Sleep Beauty,  Non Disney?  The Holiday

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Aurora, Eeyore, Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself: I spend my days with 8 year olds, so I laugh a lot and enjoy having fun!  I have the best family and have some amazing friends.  In the summer, I spend a lot of my time with my extended family on the beach in Maine.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys having fun and laughing.  Please don't smoke.  If you love the water, yey!  If you don't no big deal.


----------



## flrose

First Name: Rose Mary

Location: Jacksonville, Fl

Age: 54

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Irish/Italian, so yeah I have attitude

Occupation:  Insurance

Do you have any kids: 18 y/o son

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: gardening, reading, Disney

Favorite movie: Monsters, Inc

Favorite color(s): RED
Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse & Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I love the beach, working in my yard, meeting new people and love Mickey and the gang.  One room of my house is dedicated to Mickey/Minnie and Tinkerbell and a few other Disney characters.  My living room and kitchen are dedicated to my coca-cola collections.  Warning: I smoke and I know that it is a nasty habit and really unexceptable to the majority of the world now.  But, I am a considerate smoker and try not to invade others "space" with my nasty habit.

A little bit about your ideal match: must have a sense of humor, have a love of Disney or at least "get" mine, be open-minded and enjoy the sun and the beach.


----------



## lthiesfeld07

First Name: Laura
Location: south suburbs of Chicago

Age: 22
Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/ Blue

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: German, I suppose

Occupation: Just graduated and looking for an elementary school job 

Do you have any kids: not yet

Do you have any pets: a cat 

Favorite activities: choreography, dance, planning "serious wishful thinking" Disney vacations 
Favorite movie: Forrest Gump, Sleeping Beauty
Favorite color(s): Blue
Favorite Disney character(s): Winnie the Pooh, The 3 Fairies from Sleeping Beauty, Woody, 

A little bit about yourself: I just graduated from college and I'm in the middle of applying for every elementary position in the Chicagoland area. I'm anxious to have my own classroom and begin my career! In my spare time I'm an assistant coach for my old high school danceteam and hang out with my friends. I also teach ballet to first graders at a local dance studio and absolutley love it! I'm a very easy going person. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd like him to understand my Disney obsession and possibly take part in it. An open mind and a sense of humor would be great too! I'd like someone who likes to have fun. A family person is necessary as well.


----------



## kelly_green_eyes_23

First Name: Kelly

Location: Central Florida, West Coast, North of Tampa 

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: I'm 5'3"; a few extra pounds, however I am proud to say I have lost 30 pounds in the past few months and have come to love walking on my treadmill

Ethnicity: Caucasian, American

Occupation: College Student - College of Education; University of Central Florida

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to one day

Do you have any pets: yes, 1 male chihuahua named Tyke. He's my baby currently. He must be accepted. 

Favorite activities: Visiting Disney of course (Annual Pass Holder) Hanging with friends, reading, watching movies, Church

Favorite movie: Currently Toy Story 1, 2, and 3 because my Nephew is in love with them and Jesse. But also Titanic. I'm a sucker for romantic (albeit sad) movies. 

Favorite color(s): Blue and Green (also Disney's Red, Black and Yellow and Blue and Yellow)

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, but I love them all!

A little bit about yourself: College student; graduate in May 2011, single, Christian/Believer in Christ, active church goer, aunt, daughter, sister. I am a 3rd generation Floridian and plan on staying in Florida, preferably the city I grew up in. I'm not a high maintenance type of girl, but I wouldn't mind being treated like a Princess. I'm a HUGE Gator Football Fan, yes Tebow is my hero. I love to watch college football and pro if it's a team I like. I'm also a Golden Knights fan. Anything else you'd like to know, just ask me. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Prince Charming! He should def. be an active Christian (by active I mean someone who lives the lifestyle, just doesn't say they're a Christian). This is very important for me. Someone who is 30-35 in age, but age is just a number right? Either has been to college and has a career or at least a job that supports himself decently. Disney lover would be nice. A family guy. And just someone who is down to earth, funny yet serious when need be. He needs to be outgoing because I'm shy at first and need someone to bring me out of my shell. An animal lover, because my dog will come with me.






taken at Prince Charming Regal Carrousel; Magic Kingdom 12.31.10 Yes, I was among the crazies at Magic Kingdom ringing in the New Year! 

Hit me up on Yahoo Messenger or email me, as I don't check these boards often. Just thought I'd put up a profile here as I don't seem to be finding Prince Charming elsewhere.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

First Name: Stacey

Location: Current is Boston for school, but originally from NYC

Age: 20

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: I'm 5'7, Average body size

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: College Student - Boston University

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to one day

Do you have any pets: Nop. Hard to here at school, but hope to have a dog one day. 

Favorite activities: Planning Disney vacations, video editing, sketching, playing piano, reading, running, singing, board games, bowling, going to the movies (yeah I really like pretty much anything), and just having fun

Favorite movie: I love a wide range of movies, so this is tough. LOTR, V for Vendetta, Up!, Toy Story 3, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, are pretty much my tops right now, but they change a lot. 

Favorite color(s): Blue and Purple, but really I love all colors

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a New Yorker who is currently at school in Boston. Disney is a real passion for me and I hope to go down and work there for a couple months after I graduate. I'm pretty eclectic, I like a wide variety of things. I'm still a big kid at heart and I'm not afraid to let that show every once in awhile. Hard to explain yourself in one paragraph, isn't it? Guess you just have to message me and see for yourself!

A little bit about your ideal match: Ideal? Hmm. Disney is fun for me, but it isn't my life. I guess I'd like someone who loves it, but spends their time doing other things as well. Obviously someone close to the NY or MA area, someone taller than me, and someone who isn't afraid to let their inner child out. Basically, I'm looking for someone who is passionate about what they love and wants to share it with me! There aren't many young guys who love Disney, but it's worth a shot, right?


----------



## MedicGoofy

First Name: Jenn

Location: Niagara Falls, Canada

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Blue eyes

Body Type: curvy-ish

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: paramedic

Do you have any kids: not yet

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: sports, hanging with friends, travelling when I can

Favorite movie: too many to put

Favorite color(s): grey (i know....weird)

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: fun girl who loves life, I LOVE to try new stuff, I love meeting new people and experiencing new things

A little bit about your ideal match: have a passion for life, work hard, be humorous yet kind, and smile, always smile


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## rippev

First Name: Todd

Location: New Mexico

Age: 22

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown!

Body Type: thin/athletic

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: student at UNM

Do you have any kids: nope!

Do you have any pets: 3 dogs.. one weiner dog, a bull terrier, and great dane/bloodhound mix.

Favorite activities: I run cross country and track and field.  I love any sports, spending time with family and friends, and of course disney related things 

Favorite movie: Rat Race.. or maybe Harry Potter's.. i like pretty much anything. I like dumb/stupid movies a lot!

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): i like the fox from splash mountain, but the REAL one would be peter pan..

A little bit about yourself: I am an exercise science major at UNM and I would consider myself pretty laid back and easy going.  I am really family oriented and I have a few really close friends. I am also a follower of Christ. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Smaller than me, preferably close family, athletic, and similar/same spirituality.


----------



## dmxwidget

First Name: Matt

Location: Pittsburgh, PA or Chicago, IL

Age: 21

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Student / Lighting Designer

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Disney! Model Trains, Cooking, Legos, Computers, Tech Theater, 

Favorite movie: Anything Disney...Also Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Ocean's Trilogy & Back to the Future

Favorite color(s): Dark Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Rafiki, Jiminy Cricket

A little bit about yourself: I'm a senior in college, about to finish my degree in Lighting Design & Technical Direction.  Not sure what I want to do when I graduate, but I would definitely take a job at Imagineering.  Other than that...feel free to ask. Oh yeah...I go to WDW quite a few times a year to get my hair cut on Main St. USA.

A little bit about your ideal match: Got to love Disney, parks & music.  Other than that, I'm pretty flexible.


----------



## champ5601

Well it's been awhile so I figured I will repost (with some revisions):

First Name: Michael

Location: Des Moines, IA Area

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Stocky (former football player)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: District Manager (Engineering)

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: golf, sports, listening to music

Favorite movie: Too many - comedy, action, horror

Favorite color(s): dark green

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Love sports, love taking vacations to WDW. I would love to live in Florida if I could, so hopefully I can do that in a few years (or somewhere without snow). Like to hang out with family and friends, like to be outside.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can be honest, trustworthy, take interest in my hobbies (and I would as well)





My sister thought this would be a funny one.


----------



## mareeld86

First Name: Lauren

Location: Tasmania Australia

Age:24 (for 1 more month)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/ Blue

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Assistant Manager Commonwealth Bank of Australia

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yes/No (They live with my Ex)

Favorite activities: Hanging out with Friends Holidays to the USA Disney!!

Favorite movie: Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Alice in Wonderland

A little bit about yourself: I am a bubbly person who is really energetic isnt afraid to try new things and get out of my comfort zone.
I am very down to earth and prefer to be one of the boys than to get dressed up all girly. I can get out and go camping and it doesnt bother me and play footy with my guys friends and they treat me as one of them.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who I can trust who makes me laugh and gets my sense of humor. And who can handle that my best friends are Male and are not threatened by this.


----------



## ugadog99

First Name: Melanie

Location: Georgia-just south of Atlanta

Age: 47

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn-ish/Blue

Body Type: I'm 5'; a few extra pounds, 

Ethnicity: Caucasian, American

Occupation: Elementary teacher on the downhill slide to retirement

Do you have any kids: Yes: 2 girls (20 and 16)

Do you have any pets: Well...most people call my house the zoo...so I'll leave that up to your imagination....dogs are my favorite, though

Favorite activities: Disney...obviously, NCAA football (see my username), theatre, music

Favorite movie: Way too difficult to decide: pretty much all things Disney but others, too (yeah, yeah...a lot of chick flicks!)

Favorite color(s):Red and Black (again, see username) and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): The Big Cheese Himself....but really, lots of others

A little bit about yourself: Widow for 17 years, huge college football fan, was a theatre major but changed to elementary (a regret I live daily), love to cook and travel, love my animals, music is a huge part of my life, not religious but spiritual, can be sarcastic (but not in a mean way...just funny)

A little bit about your ideal match: Goes without saying on this board, but he must LOVE Disney!  I appreciate a good sense of humor.  I'm quiet at first, so probably someone who isn't quite so shy would be good.  Must love animals and at least understand the theatre.  Someone who will support my lifelong dream of finally retiring and moving to the Orlando area so that I can work for Disney part time.  He must also understand that my two girls, while almost on their own, will forever be my first priority, but there is room for one more person on that priority list, and I'm looking for someone to fill that spot!


----------



## laurainsem

First Name: Laura

Location: Just outside Seattle, WA

Age: 30

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown

Body Type: A bit Pooh-bearish

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Pastor

Do you have any kids: Not yet

Do you have any pets:Yup, a dog and two cats

Favorite activities: Traveling, quilting, traveling, scrapbooking, traveling, movie-a-holic, traveling....

Favorite movie: Too many to count. I love disaster movies and disney classics the most.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Dumbo

A little bit about yourself: I'm very easy-going and am always up for an adventure.  I don't take life too seriously and try to live each day to its fullest.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves to travel, a person with a great sense of humor and who finds enjoyment in life.


----------



## Disneylover1971

OregonGirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> First Name: Bill
> 
> Location: North Carolina
> 
> Age: 39
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average to husky
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Retail management program
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Two dogs
> 
> Favorite activities: Movies, camping, writing, cooking and Disneyworld of course.
> 
> Favorite movie: "Escape From Alcatraz"
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck, Cinderella
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am separated and single, no kids.  Laid-back, easy going and loving.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: A woman that's willing to at least give me a chance, age and location doesn't matter as long as she's a good person.  Oh and she MUST like Disneyworld and Disneyland    And able to talk about anything and everything.


----------



## kellymonster23

First Name: Kelly

Location: Louisville Kentucky

Age: 32

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type: athletic, slightly pooh-shaped

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: athletic trainer at a high school - I take care of the injured athletes, provide physical therapy, taping, stretching, etc

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: traveling, shopping, reading, hiking, camping, fishing, swimming, DISNEY!!!

Favorite movie: The Blind Side, My Best Friends Wedding, Finding Nemo, The Lion King

Favorite color(s): blue, green, and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I am very easy going, always interested in trying new things, and always up for an adventure.  I love Disney, wish I could get there more often.  I want to take a Disney Cruise.  I'm a Christian and I go to church every week.  I love to laugh and try to be the optimist everyday.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone to enjoy the ride with, share the ups and downs with.  My ideal match will be my best friend.  Someone who loves family and traveling.  Someone who loves a new adventure and loves to visit Disney as often as possible


----------



## BrizMarc

.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly




----------



## kaylaflower

First Name: Kayla, nickname "Lala"

Location: Modesto, California

Age: 20

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette with green/yellow/grey eyes...they change color.

Body Type: 5'9 and average

Ethnicity: Caucasian (French, Lithuanian, and Cherokee descent)

Occupation: Student/Freelance Artist

Do you have any kids: No, but I would like to have children someday in the future.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: going on adventures, making artwork, going to the beach, traveling, exploring for antiques, thrift shopping, reading, going for long walks, hanging out with good friends, going to DISNEYLAND!, laughing until my sides ache and I can barely breathe, jumping rope/jumping on my trampoline, cuddling/kissing, exploring art/craft/food fairs, learning about and experiencing cultures different from my own, trying out new vegan recipes, bettering myself, oh and did I mention DISNEYLAND?!

Favorite movie: Lilo and Stitch, Beauty and the Beast, Pirates of the Caribbean, Emperor's New Groove, Monster's Inc., Yes Man, and Daddy Daycare.

Favorite color(s): Green, Pink, Purple, Yellow... I'm an artist. I fall in love with a different color each and every day 

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch (especially impersonating Elvis), Tinkerbell, Peter Pan, Squirt, and Lumiere.

A little bit about yourself: Growing up as the oldest child in my family I am the nurturing type...just ask my baby sister who clings to my leg because of my awesomeness, haha. I'm a bit of a goofball (a lot a bit). I'm an adamant believer in the saying, "Laughter is the best medicine." I am the type that is quick to laughter and slow to anger. Psychology is what I am majoring in in school. Helping others is my life's purpose. After a lifetime of unhealthy eating habits I have evolved into a bit of a health nut. I follow a vegan diet and I love taking long walks and jumping on my mini trampoline as exercise. If I could I would walk Disneyland all day long for exercise and row in the canoes for arm strength, haha. And an interesting fact about me is that I do custom artwork on guitars and ukuleles  

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd like to find someone who is always ready for an adventure and has a well developed sense of humor. Obviously being a Disney fanatic is a big plus  Intelligence and tenderness or very attractive traits to me. And someone who is open to me being a vegan is pretty important to me.

International matches are not a problem for me. I remember having terribly deep thoughts as a young girl, worrying about things like, "What if my other half is on the other side of the world?" But with our globalized society that really isn't a worry anymore  My only stipulation is that where ever I and my match end up living--it better be near a Disney theme park


----------



## kellzkidz

I had a profile up many moons ago, time to dust it off and update!

First Name: Kelly

Location: Upstate NY

Age: 44
Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/green

Body Type: petite

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Human Resources 

Do you have any kids: Yes 

Do you have any pets: No, missing my beloved husky

Favorite activities: LOVE planning my Disney trips Photography, Travel, gardening, walking and hiking, music

Favorite movie: All the Pirates of the Caribbean! Forrest Gump and all time fav- It's a Wonderful Life 

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Wall-e, Figero, Rapunzel, and of course Capt Jack Sparrow 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a fellow mouse junkie that loves all things Disney   I love the beach (and margarita's) although I live at the foothills of the Adirondacks!  Will be relocating to Florida someday!   I LOVE football season (go Vikes!) and never get tired of sitting with some wings, a beer and a game- hockey too! (go Flyers!).  I have 3 beautiful kids-my oldest in college.  I don't get to the movies much but love to watch mob movies.  I also watch way too much "lock up" on msnbc lol....
I am honest, caring, and a great listener.  I am pretty down to earth and try not to sweat the small stuff   I am a loyal friend, do not judge others, and love to make friends happy or simply smile.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am not sure what my ideal match is, but I enjoy friends that are considerate, and kind.  I love a sense of humor, laughing is an instant vacation!  I also like positive thinkers and creativity.   At this point in my life I am looking for a relationship, someone to hold hands with in the parks, and enjoy life's curves together.  I still believe honesty is out there....


----------



## threvester

First Name: Alex

Location: East Granby, CT

Age: 42

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/ Green eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Inventory control

Do you have any kids: 1 son (13 y.o.)

Do you have any pets: 1 cat (slinky)

Favorite activities: shooting pool

Favorite movie: Naked Gun (R.I.P Leslie Nielson)

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Animal from the muppets

A little bit about yourself: Im what most people refer to as a "class clown" type. I shoot pool in an organized league and spend a lot of time doing things with my son

A little bit about your ideal match  ABSOLUTELY must have a sense of humor, must enjoy kids and of course must love Disney...other than that anything goes!


----------



## h2oophelia

First Name: Anna

Location: Boise, ID

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red, blue-green

Body Type: 5'9", curvy, some junk in my trunk 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Medical records

Do you have any kids: One fabulous 7 year old girl

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Theatre, movies, and of course Disney!

Favorite movie: Sense and Sensibility

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself: I'm quirky and am prone to spontaneously break out in song and dance. A musical theatre buff and a "class clown" type of girl. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would be smart and have an awesome sense of humor. Some knowledge of theatre is a plus.


----------



## dizneyprincess1

CINDERELLA LOOKING FOR PRINCE CHARMING

First Name: Michelle

Location: Dayton Ohio

Age: 41

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Pooh sized

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Health care

Do you have any kids:  22 years old son

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: going to disney

Favorite movie: The notebook, and disney movie would be Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s):  pink

Favorite Disney character(s):  I love them all.

A little bit about yourself: I am laid back who loves to be outdoors.  I am currently in college working towards my Health Information Management degree.  Of course I love Disney and anything about it.

A little bit about your ideal match: of course he would have to be a disney fan.  He would have to have respect for himself and to others along with having a sense of humor and be willing to have fun.


----------



## TikiGuy

First Name: Bill

Location: Near Denver, CO

Age: 44

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel

Body Type: Average/could lose a few  (Aren't we continually told that the average person in America today could stand to lose a few? ;-))

Ethnicity: Half Asian/Half White

Occupation: Software Engineer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Bicycling, Skiing, Shopping, Watching Movies

Favorite movie: Tie: Local Hero (1983), Best Years of our Lives (1946)

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Classic Disney character(s): Mickey
Favorite Modern Disney character(s): The Nemo seagulls, Edna Mode

A little bit about yourself: A Disney fan since youth, I absolutely love Disneyland and am most enamored of the attractions that have largely remained unchanged - Matterhorn Bobsleds, It's a Small World, Haunted Mansion and as you've likely judged from my name, the Enchanted Tiki Room.  I miss Adventures in Inner Space but do enjoy more modern attractions like Space Mountain, Big Thunder Railroad and Indiana Jones.

As for non-Disney things, I love the mountains of Colorado because there's just something "right" about being in them - but I also like sightseeing and a few of my favorite locations for that are Los Angeles, Las Vegas and San Francisco.

A little bit about your ideal match:

In addition to the obvious love for things Disney, you're sweet, kind, and loving, of course. You're honest to a fault and straightforward - you hate people who play coy games. You are clear about what you want and need but that doesn't mean you don't appreciate surprises. You're happy with yourself and your life and aren't looking for someone to *make* you happy but rather want someone to *share* your life with. You're intelligent and witty and driven.  At present you're looking for a friend but are open to future possibilities.


----------



## tinker~bell

...


----------



## ashleykay89

Might as well join in 

First Name: Ashley

Location: Fort Myers, FL right now Disney area starting July

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair Blue Eyes

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Cast Member 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 2 spoiled kittys, Tiger Lily and Mickey Mouse

Favorite activities: Reading, Listening to Subsonic, Going to Disney 

Favorite movie: I watch a lot of movies, Blockbuster's #1 customer! lol

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch!!

A little bit about yourself: I'm finishing up college right now and moving in July to the Disney area to start the Fall 2011 Disney College Program hopefully if not then I will be transferring from my current location to somewhere in DAK probably. I am ready to get up to the parks though so the move is happening no matter what. I have my spoiled cats who are very important to me. I'm not a big party person I would rather have a nice dinner with friends or watch a movie. I'm a people pleaser and hate disappointing people! I'm obsessed with Disney, it comes up A LOT in conversation. I don't really know ask me a question about myself I will usually answer it, I'm pretty open about who I am. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who isn't allergic to cats! Someone who loves Disney like me and can deal with going as much as possible. Someone who is funny and doesn't mind my child like state of mind... I don't really know.


----------



## seaprincess

Hello!


----------



## ocean134

First Name: Amy

Location: Baltimore, MD

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Legal Assistant

Do you have any kids:  No kids.  Not sure if that is for more or not.

Do you have any pets:No, but I live with 2 cats.  I'm allergic so I probably won't have pets of my own

Favorite activities:I love to travel, cruising has been something I have grown to enjoy.  I love the beach and, of course, Disney.  

Favorite movie:Hmmm...there are so many.  I do love 'Mame.'  It's an oldie and it reminds me of my Godmother.  I used to watch it with her when I was little.  I miss her so much.  

Favorite color(s): Purple!

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm a little shy at first, but, once I get to know you I have no problem speking up.  I love helping people plan their vacations and have done so many times.  I am kind of a homebody inasmuch as I am not a fan of clubs/bars and that whole scene.

A little bit about your ideal match: My match would be someone with an education, a good job, and wants to take vacations with me.  It's also important that my Mr. Right fits in with my family and friends.  They are all very important to me.  Looking for someone without children.  Also, someone close to my age, the 30-35 range would be great.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

First Name:Brett

Location:Henderson, Nv

Age:23

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue

Body Type:Few Extra Pounds but I'm working on it

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation:Unemployed

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:Yes, a 2 year old Black Lab/Airedale Mix

Favorite activities:

Favorite movie:The Harry Potter series currently 

Favorite color(s): Green and Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Hmmm.... Goofy and Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: (I hate filing these things out, I never know what to put! haha) I'm 23 and live in Henderson, Nv. I LOVE going to Disneyland when I can afford to go. I try to make it at least 3 times a year. I'm pretty easy going and love to meet new people. 

A little bit about your ideal match: She has to love dogs, going to Disneyland(duh! haha), have a great personality and be easy going. Other than that its anybody's guess. 

If you want to know anything else feel free to ask


----------



## rikkitikkitik

First Name: Rickey	

Location: PA. 

Age: 26

Sex: Male.

Hair/Eye Color: Brownish/Hazel

Body Type: Jack Black-esque minus some.

Ethnicity: Caucasian.

Occupation: Freelance Illustrator.

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: No.

Favorite activities: Drawing, watching movies, playing video games, reading, adventuring, and discovering new music.

Favorite movie: Indiana Jones, Miyazaki movies, Disney movies, Up.

Favorite color(s): Blue and shades of blue.

Favorite Disney character(s): Wall-e, Eve, Carl, Ellie, Mike Wazowski

A little bit about yourself: I love traditional Disney animation and the works of Studio Ghibli, which lead me to school for digital animation. I am pretty laid back and try to find the humor in things. 

A little bit about your ideal match: No particular type, just looking for someone that is comfortable with herself and has a sense of humor. Someone who enjoys the simple things and loves Disney/world/land/everything.


----------



## thelionqueen

First Name: Lanette

Location: Near Denver, CO

Age: 41

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Blue

Body Type: Curvy/Few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Executive Assistant

Do you have any kids: Yes-2 13 & 9

Do you have any pets: Yes, Minnie Sheltie & Fish

Favorite activities: Disney, shopping

Favorite movie: Too hard..but would have to say Alice in wonderland

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Cheshire Cat, All Disney Villains

A little bit about yourself: I am and have been a Disney-a-Holic since birth.  I have been lucky to spend time at a Disney park nearly every year of my life.  I have been to Disneyland more times than I can count (rough estimate would be 75-100) and Disney World over a dozen.  I have two amazing boys (13 & 9) who command a large part of my world...  I am recently divorced and looking to enjoy all that life has to offer!  I LOVE my job!  I am a native Colorodoan and would never consider living anyplace else (Maybe CA to work @ Disneyland when I retire..but I don't know how I could EVER survive without seeing our gorgeous mountains every morning!)


A little bit about your ideal match:  Obviously I would LOVE for my mate to love Disney as much as I do..or at least be open to loving it as much as I do.  Someone who is not into Disney at all is definitely a deal breaker for me.  I am looking for someone who is confident, funny, sane and loves life!  Loves to travel and explore and do new things (after Disney of course!).


----------



## dizzyboutdisney

First Name: Jason

Location: Bowling Green, KY

Age: 31

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Thin Athletic-- 6 foot 2

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Own my own business

Do you have any kids: Yes-2 

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Disney, more disney

Favorite movie: Alladin, Jungle Book

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck

Hey there everyone. I'm brand new to Disboards, and I'm almost as big of a Disney fan as you can be. I live in the midwest, but am going to Disneyland for a couple days in March. March 14th and 15th. I'm going on my own and looking for a lady who's in love with the mouse like me. I've found it's way more fun to share the magic with someone that loves it as much as you do. I'll share pics and info with anyone interested, just write back and let me know. Thanks, and "have a magical day"


----------



## nurse.darcy

dizzyboutdisney said:


> First Name: Jason
> 
> Location: Bowling Green, KY
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown
> 
> Body Type: Thin Athletic-- 6 foot 2
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Own my own business
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes-2
> 
> Do you have any pets: no
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney, more disney
> 
> Favorite movie: Alladin, Jungle Book
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck
> 
> Hey there everyone. I'm brand new to Disboards, and I'm almost as big of a Disney fan as you can be. I live in the midwest, but am going to Disneyland for a couple days in March. March 14th and 15th. I'm going on my own and looking for a lady who's in love with the mouse like me. I've found it's way more fun to share the magic with someone that loves it as much as you do. I'll share pics and info with anyone interested, just write back and let me know. Thanks, and "have a magical day"



You must post your trip info on the Singles Social Club thread.  Many of us are locals and can meet up with you.  Also, I am glad you are going to celebrate my birthday at WDW. . .lol (March 14).


----------



## rangersfan

Hey Hillary you seem like a fun person  First of All love Boxers and all kinds of dogs !

I am a 32 year old male from NJ  I love disney so much I am going in Aug


----------



## Cinderelley

First Name: Serena

Location: Pa (20mins from Harrisburg)

Age: 20 (be 21 in July)

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  dirty blonde or sorta really light brownish
                       blue eyes

Body Type:  borderline average/skinny (I think anyway)

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: student/temp clerk worker

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: a golden labrador 

Favorite activities:  reading, watching movies, scrapping, anything involving creativity.  Oh but......"smilings my favorite!" ~buddy the elf

Favorite movie:  Disney movies of course but especially Pixar and I really enjoy romance comedies.

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): I've always had this thing for Peter Pan.  I really like Cinderella and Wall-E as well though.

A little bit about yourself: 
I am fun-loving and like to keep everyone smiling.  Life just isn't fun being (dare I say it?) _grumpy_  I am most definitely a sociable person but believe it or not, I do need a little time just to chill out at home.  I like to see myself as the "motherly" type even though I don't have any kids at the moment.  I can see myself as being the cool mom!  Lol, anyway I like the outdoors and although I don't watch sports on my own, I'm willing to learn the rules and become a fan.  I have to warn you though...I am slow to learn sometimes but I'm willing.  

A little bit about your ideal match:
Someone fun-loving, obviously loves disney, wants to have kids, is at least my height (5 foot 10) or close enough anyway, and generally around my age range I guess.  Oh, and he has to like giving and receiving affection.  I'm a big giver but I need a little loving too 





Disney cruise October 2010





This was in 2009. I forget the month though...





This was my 20th birthday July 2010.  Not the best picture but its semi-recent


----------



## darthspud

First Name: Jill

Location: Outside of Boston

Age: 28 (29 in 27 days marking it with a Solo trip to the Pop!)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown hair and hazel eyes

Body Type: Curvy 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Work in Special Education Field

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes a golden retriever 

Favorite activities: reading, taking my dog for walks, video games (not in the obsessive must play all the time way), camping, i also do some medieval re-enactment

Favorite movie: way to many to count  

Favorite color(s): red and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger, 

A little bit about yourself: Most would call me a geek and that's fine by me. I love Star Wars(the original of course), Doctor Who, and Dr. Horrible's Sing along Blog. I work a lot but I love what I do so it's fine by me. Of course when I'm not working I love to relax and just take it easy. I enjoy taking road trips and traveling though I've never been out of the country. When I need a good pick me up I start planning another WDW vacation whether I actually plan on going on it or not and it always cheers me up.  

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet some one who is easy going, loves to laugh, and who shares my love of Disney.





DSC01167 by shineymcgee, on Flickr
Me at New England Comic Con with a Tusken Raider


----------



## D*sneyace

First Name: Rebekah

Location: Utah

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Blue-grey

Body Type: Curvasious

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Illustration/Animation student

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nada

Favorite activities: Drawing x10, reading, movies, all things Disney, spontaneity, going to concerts of all kinds, and above all else I love to people watch and guess what their life story is. 

Favorite movie: This is hard. I am a huge movie buff. I don't think I have one. 

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself: I am an illustration/animation student as typed above.  My ultimate dream is to work for Disney Animation doing conceptual design. The long road there has given me a few years of art school and a couple years left. I am close to finishing my BA in Illustration and a couple years away from getting a BFA in character animation.  I love to laugh, have fun and just live by 'winging' it.  I love to travel, I love my family and I am a religious person. One of my all-time favorite activities is people watching and guessing what their life story is.  Everyone is so unique and different and fun to draw as well. 

Personality wise, I am very laid back and easy to get along with.  I am extremely low maintenance as far as my gender goes.  I can be shy at times, but that is because I prefer watching and listening rather than being the center of attention. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am not a picky at all.  You just have to make me laugh and love your family. As well love Disney as much as I do.


----------



## brody-maddison

First Name: Catherine

Location: Wales, UK (although would re-locate for the right person!)

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blond/Blue eyes

Body Type: Average build with curves in the right places 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Law Enforcement

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: Not at the moment

Favorite activities: Traveling and visiting Disney of course. 

Favorite movie: Fav Disney would be Lion King - Non-Disney would be True Romance but I love all types.

Favorite color(s): Green, Blue, Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Hard to pick just one but I do have a soft spot for Pooh Bear and Mickey

A little bit about yourself:I'm an independent, hardworking, happy person. I am not looking for someone to take care of me or pay the bills but every girl wants to be treated like a fairytale princess from time to time so I guess I'd like my own Prince Charming. I do however like to give just as much as receive and would always make my Prince Charming feel special. 

I'm a friendly, easy going kind of girl. I have quite a dry sense of humour but love to laugh. I'm pretty laid back about most things, try not to stress and just take things as they come. Overall life is pretty good at the moment but it'd be nice to share the good times with someone special, after all life's for sharing, right?

For leisure and pleasure I love to travel. I've been lucky so far and have visited some great places but the world is a big place and I want to explore it some more. I love the USA and visit almost every year. I love themeparks especially DISNEY and spending time at the beach. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
Hmmm, I don't have a particular type of man and I think it's so hard to look at pictures and judge people on looks alone as I tend to be attracted to a personality just as much as looks. Obviously there has to be some form of physical attraction but that alone is not enough for a successful relationship. My ideal guy would have to 'get' my love of Disney and want to spend A LOT of time there  I would like to meet someone who wants to travel and share new experiences as well as savor the old favorites at Disney. 

I want to have fun, be with company I enjoy, and one day wake up every morning, look across the bed and think "wow, he's with me", tell people at parties "he's my boyfriend" and have someone to cherish special moments with!

I'm probably asking for way too much, Lol.











I am on Facebook: Please feel free to add me http://www.facebook.com/catherine.sian


----------



## tinker~bell

rangersfan said:


> Hey Hillary you seem like a fun person  First of All love Boxers and all kinds of dogs !
> 
> I am a 32 year old male from NJ  I love disney so much I am going in Aug



Hi there, nice to meet you


----------



## Audria407

*First Name*: Audria

*Location:* Just outside Orlando, FL

*Age:* 38? Wait, let me ask my daughter...

*Sex:* F

*Hair/Eye Color:* Black/Blue
*
Body Type:* Healthy

*Ethnicity*: Irish/French/Japanese

*Occupation:* Grad student (PhD I/O Psychology), freelance web designer
*
Do you have any kids: *Yep, one tween

*Do you have any pets:* 2 Dogs, a boxer and a Japanese Chin
*
Favorite activities:* Hiking, camping, traveling, and the theme parks on a cool day!

*Favorite movie:* Full Metal Jacket? It's the only one that comes to mind

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Baloo, the optimistic fun-loving goofball
*
A little bit about yourself:*
Rather laid back, I tend to be the one to lighten the mood when things are tense. I'm genuine and rather straightforward, I can laugh at my mistakes and support friends with theirs. I'm a champion of the underdog, believer in the inherent good of people, and feel that a life without fun and laughter isn't really a life well lived.  Love animals, nature, getting out there and exploring, sleeping whenever I can find the time.

*A little bit about your ideal match:*
Not really hard-up for companionship, but having a partner to share experiences is not without its appeal. I'd like someone a bit more extroverted than myself, someone with friends and a hobby or two. Can't see myself with a Conservative. Someone amenable to a great friendship would be ideal. Other than that, I'm open to the possibilities!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

First Name: Dave

Location: Fairfax, VA

Age: Circa 1960

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/ Blue

Body Type: A few extra pounds (and losing)

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Non-profit executive director

Do you have any kids: Yes, she lives in CT with her Mom.

Do you have any pets: Yes, Meeko, a Papillion

Favorite activities: Golf, cooking, digital photography, visiting lighthouses and wineries, bowling, and visiting WDW...to learn more about me, just ask.

Favorite movie: Casablanca, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, and many more.

Favorite color(s): Red, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey (especially Sorcerer Mickey) & Goofy 

A little bit about yourself:  After getting a degree in Theater Arts and thinking I might work for Disney someday, I have spent my career in fundraising and community relations.  Right now I am living in Northern Virginia, but I do hope to move further south; the Carolinas, Georgia, and Florida.  My current employer has operations in all of those states so my dream of moving south may happen someday.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most of us on this thread, I would like to meet someone who shares my love of spending time at Disney World.  (My DB-I-L says I should look to meet a fellow DVC member.)  My Disney Princess will also share my desire to live in the Southeastern US.  Someone who understands that life sometimes throws you lemons and you must make lemonade.  Ideally, I am looking for a LTR but will not rush into marriage or a domestic partnership just to be in that type of a relationship.






This picture is a few years old so I may have wee bit more grey in my hair.


----------



## kgibbler20

Hey there, I haven't been around in a while so I'm going to start here to work on my relationship with the boards 



First Name: Kim

Location: Ocala, Fl

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red hair, Brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail Manager

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats in Florida and 2 I had to leave in Ohio

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Universal, or Sea World, reading, texting, watching tv and movies, spending time with friends

Favorite movie: There are so many... I'll go with genre and say romantic comedy

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I'm just a grown up little girl. I truly enjoy helping others and doing anything I can for my friends. I moved to Florida fo work 1)because I hated the snow and 2) because I needed to get closer to the parks. I also can't stand trying to write a paragraph about myself.

A little bit about your ideal match: I guess a big thing would have to be someone who loves the parks at least almost as much as I do. I go as often as I can. You need to laugh, often and loud. Smiling is a must. Positive attitude. Let's go from there...


----------



## iLOVEmickey1

Ok...i figured I should try and be social!

First Name: Jen

Location: NYC

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair/blue eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: unfortunatly no.. 

Favorite activities: Going to Disney,  reading, texting, watching tv and movies, spending time with friends

Favorite movie: love all types, even action movies! but fav disney movie (not animated) is Mary Poppins 

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Minnie, Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself: I'm a pretty low key type of person. I love to have a good time with my friends and family. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I dont really know exactly--- would have to love disney, obviously.


----------



## squee!! disney!!

First Name: Joana (pronounced like Jonah.)

Location: the mitten state…the western side. 

Age: 28

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: naturally? I’m a redhead but its kinda turned browny-red. Currently its dark brown with some green highlights..soon to be natural again. Oh, and my eyes are blueish-green. My eyes and my freckles are the favorite thing about my body. 

Body Type: curvy+ but working toward just being curvy. Lost 11lbs. woot.

Ethnicity: caucasion 

Occupation: photographer, asst. high school theatre director, office assistant. Sounds like a lot, but its awesome. 

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: yes, I have two cats that I’ve rescued. Mister and miss kitty. I am also a dog lover <3

Favorite activities: photography of all types. my job is mainly wedding and portrait photography but I love documentary and photojournalism. i also snowboard in the winter and bike during the other seasons. 

Favorite movie: Disney movie: lilo & stitch and the toy story trilogy. Non-disney is a little more complicated..sixteen candles for sure. and lord of the rings..and star wars (episodes 4-6)..i’m kinda a movie nerd. But I love any kind of movie. 

Favorite color(s): greens and blues. 

Favorite Disney character(s): goofy and Donald duck.

A little bit about yourself: weeell, I’m loud and outgoing for starters…I’m a very friendly person and I make friends easily once I get comfortable but I have a super serious side and will put you in your place if need be. One thing you should know is that I’m divorced and through that experience I’ve formed one very big rule about relationships: I don’t tolerate cheating. Bleh. It’s awful. i have an amazing family that I love!!! I’m the baby of the family, I have an older brother and an older sister, both of which are married with kids. my parents are pretty awesome, my dad owns a manufacturing company and my mom is a baker. I also have two nieces and a nephew! I’m a very down to earth person… I love to sing and laugh. I love live theatre (especially musicals.) i’m pretty liberal and as far as religion is concerned I’m agnostic. I’m pretty smart or at least I like to think I am!  I’m a very honest person and I believe in karma so be good. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I guess I’m looking for someone who is a lot like me but different enough to keep things interesting. I want someone who can make me laugh and have fun with me. Someone who can make the best of any situation and doesn’t let stressful situations send them into an anxiety attack. Someone who can appreciate me for who I am. I am interested in someone who is intellectual on some level…if you’re tall, that’s a plus too. I’m 5’11’’ so it would be nice to hug someone who is taller than me for a change. Even if its only by an inch! But at the end of the day, that doesn’t matter to me. When it comes right down to it, I’m pretty open to anything because I would never want to shut a good person out because they didn’t fit some absurd list I have in my head.

aaand photos.


----------



## Kfyr23

First Name:Kyle

Location:Central Florida ( Lakeland ) 

Age:31

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Blue 

Body Type:Average-Down from Chunky-Working on Athletic

Ethnicity:White. 

Occupation:Engineer/Paramedic 

Do you have any kids: The most amazing Princess in the the world.

Do you have any pets:Some Goldfishies

Favorite activitiesisney Obviously and Anything I can do with my daughter.

Favorite movie:Any Disney movie. Most 80's movies.

Favorite color(s):Orange and Blue ( Go Gators ) 

Favorite Disney character(s):Thumper

A little bit about yourself:Single disney dad. 

A little bit about your ideal match:I am open minded so not set on anything.


----------



## ChattaAlley

Alright, I might as well add my name to the list.  I would love to find someone who loves Disney as much as I do 

First Name:  Allison

Location: Tennessee

Age: 34

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Brown

Body Type: I ain't gonna lie.  I have some to lose.  But I am trying 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation:  Insurance

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets:No

Favorite activities:  Traveling, Concerts, Movies, Going Going Going

Favorite movie: Beauty and The Beast

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s):  Ms. Potts and Chip

A little bit about yourself:  I am funny (or so I have been told , I love photography.  And anything else can be discussed laterz.

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to have a sense of humor.  Has to have respect for himself and for others.









[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## 2BNDisney

Deleted


----------



## Birdman1511

First Name: Jeff 

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 24, but will be 25 next week

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown eyes, brown hair

Body Type: I work out quite a bit so you could say I'm pretty built.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Chef/Restaurant Owner

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: not yet

Favorite activities: Love sports.. especially NBA, NFL, Baseball and Hockey. I'm a huge Miami Heat and Dallas Cowboy fan.  I love to surf, work out, go the parks, of course, cook, go to movies, concerts, etc.. im always up for trying new things.

Favorite movie: The Departed and the Bourne triilogy. but if we're talking about Disney movies, I'd say Ratatouille, Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Bolt and The Lion King..

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Bolt and Stitch

A little bit about yourself: For the most part I'm pretty laid back and easy going.. . I've been a huge Disney fan my entire life, I love sports, art, movies, Old Hollywood, and music. I play guitar, piano and drums.. and love musical girls.

A little bit about your ideal match: obviously she's gotta be somewhat into Disney otherwise she wouldn't be here. She's gotta be smart, funny, friendly and attractive. Thats pretty much it, I'm not a picky person and I find compatability with almost anybody... message me if interested and ill send you a pic


----------



## Orlando313

First Name: Jessica

Location: Winter Park, FL

Age: 24, almost 25 

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown eyes, auburn hair

Body Type: normalish i guess. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: HR Manager

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: I have a Lab/St Bernard Mix. She's my big baby!

Favorite activities: Disney, of course, Universal, I'm learning to play golf, I love to be outside in the sunshine, baking, gardening, traveling, I will pretty much enjoy anything if I'm in good company

Favorite movie: The Princess Bride & Edward Scissorhands

Favorite color(s): purple, like a greyish, steely purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan & Lotso Huggin Bear

A little bit about yourself: I'm a wee bit crazy, there's never a dull moment with me. I'm very down to earth, I love to laugh, I don't get embarrassed easily, I like to stay busy, Disney is definitely an obsession for me. Grew up in the south, moved to FL almost 3 years ago now. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Well, I've dated plenty of duds, so I know what my ideal match is NOT!  I need someone who can make me laugh, someone who can take a joke, know how to have fun, but at the same time, be patient with me, learn to understand me and how I work, someone that respects women, someone that knows what they want in life, and someone who is financially stable. 

After 3 years on this website, I still don't know how to post a pic.


----------



## ludari

Lot's of nice women on this page but geographically not desirable.   I may have to consider moving...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Lot's of nice women on this page but geographically not desirable.   I may have to consider moving...



Didn't I already tell you that. . .lol.


----------



## MrsHefty

First Name: Hellena "Lena"

Location: De

Age: 41

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Brunette/Brown

Body Type: Average

Occupation: Nurse

Do you have any kids: 2 DS

Do you have any pets: 2 cats "Spruse and Spritz"

Favorite activities: Hiking, A good book by the beach,

Favorite movie: Breakfast at Tifanny

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck


----------



## murmkc

First Name: Brian

Location: Olathe, KS (Kansas City area)

Age: 33

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown






Body Type: Super Fit (recent accomplishment!)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Operations manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: YES!  The best bad dog ever!






Favorite activities: Movies, using my DVC points, cooking, fitness

Favorite movie: Raiders of the lost arc

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Oswald


----------



## xerotheory7803

First Name: Billy

Location: New York City

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Slightly Above Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian (Irish/Italian)

Occupation: Student/Independent Filmmaker/Musician

Do you have any kids: No, but I would like to some day

Do you have any pets: an awesome dog (shih tzu) named Harley

Favorite activities: going to the movies, listening to music, playing guitar, playing baseball. I'm always busy with something creative. Lately this has entailed playing guitar in a band, various film work (writing, directing, acting, editing, and music), and improv comedy. 

Favorite movie: too many, best I can do is a top 5: Clerks, Back To The Future, Scott Pilgrim vs The World, Closer, Shaun Of The Dead.

Favorite color(s): blue & red.

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear, Mr. Incredible, Jack Skellington.

A little bit about yourself: I am finishing up my bachelors in communications this year, thank god! Like I mentioned earlier, I love creating different forms of art, and have been doing so since I was 15. Friends and Family are extremely important to me, without them, who knows what I'd be up to now. I'm a Disney-holic. My upcoming trip (3/15-19/2011) will be my 18th, and my 11th since 2007. Music is a HUGE part of my life. My favorite bands are Linkin Park, Chevelle, Green Day, Breaking Benjamin and Paramore, but I'm open to ALL kinds of music. Lately all I've been listening to is Mumford and Sons and the last Katy Perry album (I know, I know...but damn its catchy as hell). I love going out, meeting new people, but at the same time a night in with a book or a movie is just as good. I also love sports. Being a New Yorker, I'm all about the Yankees, Jets and Devils (I have family in NJ!)

A little bit about your ideal match: Firstly, someone relatively close would be ideal. If I can drive to you in like an hour, that's perfectly fine. In terms of what I look for in a girl, definitely someone who I can have a conversation with. Someone who isn't averse to meeting/hanging out with my friends. I'm pretty open minded age-wise, older/younger doesn't bother me. I'm also looking for someone who loves to go out, try to new things, but equally loves staying in and relaxing. Most importantly, just someone I can have fun with. Obviously if you're reading this, I don't need to say that she must be a big Disney fan as well


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Didn't I already tell you that. . .lol.



Yes, yes you did.


----------



## shaka

First Name: Allie

Location: Southwest (near Las Vegas, NV)

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Post baby.. but working on it 

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: 1 DS, age 1

Do you have any pets: Not currently, but I love dogs and cats!

Favorite activities: Disney, the Internet, my BlackBerry, yoga and studying (not necessarily a favorite, but what I end up doing with most of my time!)

Favorite movie: That question always stumps me! I'm not a huge movie watcher, so I don't have a ZOMG THAT'S MY FAVORITE MOVIE movie 

Favorite color(s): Green and Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey (classic) Jasmine (princess)


A little bit about yourself: I'm a single mom to an awesome little boy! I'm working really hard in nursing school right now, so I don't have the most interesting or glamorous life in the world, but I'm 100% committed to setting up a bright future for myself and my son! It's worth all the blood, sweat and tears - it will be over soon and there will be much more time for fun! For now, I'll just live vicariously through the trip reports on these boards 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for an honest man. Not sure if that's an oxymoron or not...  I'm pretty tough and I can handle a lot of things, but lying is the one thing I can't! If I found a truly honest, good guy.. not much else would matter! Must love kids. And pets. And exclamation points!


----------



## Madonna3

*First Name:* Maria Anne

*Location:* Port Charlotte, FL (that's 125 miles or just under 2 hrs from Disney!!)

*Age:* 33 years young

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color*: Sandy Hair and Green Eyes

*Body Type:* I like to call it Full-Figured.

*Ethnicity:* Caucasian/White

*Occupation:* Substance Abuse Counselor

*Do you have any kids:* Absolutely. Mikey is 9.
*
Do you have any pets:* 2. A dog and a cat.

*Favorite activities:* swimming, snorkeling, softball, football (watching) boating, fishing, bowling, riding my waverunner, shooting pool, weekend trips, video games (yes, I said video games. I bet I'll win, too), and of course, Disney World. I have multifarious interests, so I'll try almost anything.

*Favorite movie:*

Princess and the Frog

*Favorite color(s):*

Red, maybe?

*Favorite Disney character(s):*

Donald Duck!! He's always misunderstood!

Princess Tiana I know she's new to the Disney line up, but I identify with her the most. 

*A little bit about yourself:*

You will find that I am simply complicated in the greatest ways possible. I'm smart, funny, quick-witted, sexy, confident, caring, passionate, emotionally generous, tender, and an amazing package overall. I have multifarious interests and live for adventure.

I have ambitions, morals, and ethics. I expect these qualities with whom I associate myself. These core values are non-negotiable.

I am an independent single mother of one child. This is a priority in my life and one that I do not take lightly. I am not a perfect human being, but my soul is good and yours must be too.

I hope to find my happily ever after some day, but I will not settle for words over actions. I will never again mistake someone a priority to whom I am only an option.

*A little bit about your ideal match:*

What I am looking for is a friend that without resistance becomes my best friend. We share similar interests and can introduce each other to new things. You invite me into your world and leave the pages of your story open for me to discover. You also believe in monogamous relationships and enjoy the comfort and security that a relationship with one woman can bring. You also aren't afraid of the word: "relationship".

You have a great presence along with a strong stature, open heart, and a level head. I want someone that makes me feel thought of, cared for, wanted, and can make me laugh. You allow me to maintain my identity while also maintaining yours.


----------



## wvgalcraig

First Name: Courtney

Location: Jackson, Ohio

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Irish/Portuguese/Native American 

Occupation: Factory Worker

Do you have any kids: Nope, One day

Do you have any pets: Cat and Dog

Favorite activities: Shooting guns and Anything Disney

Favorite movie: Grease/Robin Hood (Disney's)

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Robin Hood, and Pumba

A little bit about yourself: I grew up in wv and moved around alot as an adult. Fell in love with the state of Florida and am ready to head back south. I work hard and play harder. Any questions please ask.

A little bit about your ideal match: He must be open minded. Love Disney (at least not judge me for loving it so much). Someone who grabs ahold of life and lives it to the fullest. That's what I do and he has to keep up with me. But he also has to know when to jump head first into things...safety first. LOL


----------



## newenglandjess

First Name: Jessica 

Location: Rhode Island 

Age: 31 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair, blue/green eyes 

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: Irish, Sweedish, Dutch, French....

Occupation: Medical Assistant

Do you have any kids: Yes- 3 year old boy 

Do you have any pets: Recently lost my golden retriever 

Favorite activities: I love going to games or watching on TV my favorite teams the Red Sox and the Patriots  , going to concerts  , going to the beach  , spending time with family and friends  , grabbing a drink with friends and playing some pool  , or even just staying home and cuddling on the couch watching movies .

Favorite movie:  I can't decide... so many... I definately love Adam Sandler movies and of course anything Disney is usually excellent  

Favorite color(s): Green 

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a fun loving, hard working, independent, open hearted woman who loves to laugh and have a good time  I am the single mom to a beautiful 3 year old boy who can light a room with his smile  I have a big family that I'm very close with and couldn't ask for better friends  I love my job and my life is almost perfect but I'd love to find someone to spend my free time with and share in all of the fun 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd like to meet someone who is happy and knows how to make me laugh. I'm really open minded and don't really have a lot of demands. It would be great to find someone who wants to play at the parks during the day and snuggle in the jacuzzi with me at night


----------



## RunGirlRun

First Name: Dana

Location: Portland, OR

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Many, it's color treated but gorgeous/golden brown

Body Type: I'm a marathoner but I have curves.

Ethnicity: My mom has Italian, German and Scottish in her, my dad is half Hawaiian and half Chinese.  

Occupation: Biochemistry/Pre-Med

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Tennis, hiking, eating, running, traveling, and of course: Disney.

Favorite movie: Jurassic Park, 28 Days Later

Favorite color(s): Purple and yellow.

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba and Wall-E

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney, obviously. I'm a wake up early, go to sleep late kind of gal. I love to wear shorts and skirts. I'm a science nerd, but I love history too. If I ever find the time to learn, I would love to get better at photography. And... I'm a huge baseball fan. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A love for Disney, an open mind, and being fit are key for me. The first one is a given; I'm all over the board politically so I need someone who can at least respect my views; and I would prefer someone who I can go to the gym with, or play tennis, or even run with.


----------



## nurse.darcy

For those new peeps posting profiles, please check us out on the Singles Social Network.  That is where we hang and get to know each other. Welcome all of you.


----------



## MICKEY88

oops wrong thread


----------



## Mandyjg20

First Name: Amanda

Location: Reading, Pa

Age: 25

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde, Blue 

Body Type: Pooh size,(full figured) working towards tinkerbell haha 

Ethnicity:Heinz 57

Occupation: Collector

Do you have any kids:yeppers dd 5

Do you have any pets: nope 

Favorite activities:reading, watching movies, spending time w/fam friends, traveling

Favorite movie: The Twilight Saga movies, Harry Potter movies, Dirty Dancing, and alot more.  I love comedy, romance, thriller, drama, action, suspence, and everything in between.

Favorite color(s): blue, and black

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, and Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: Im a dreamer at heart!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a great time.  Goofy yet can be serious when needed.


----------



## WishUponAStar91

First Name: Megan

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 19

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Hazel

Body Type: A little more to love 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Full time student, and potential Disney cast member

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A beta fish named Archimedes (yes, he was named after the owl in Sword In The Stone)

Favorite activities: Singing and dancing, reading, walking around Epcot by myself.

Favorite movie: The Wizard of Oz

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Pocahontas, Maleficent, John Smith, Stitch, Naveen... and the list goes on!

A little bit about yourself: I've been called "whimsical" and I do believe that is the best description of me yet. I have never forgotten my inner child and I truly do enjoy being cute and quirky.

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to be able to laugh at almost everything. No sense of humor = no go.


----------



## flyslyw

First Name: Jay

Location: South Carolina

Age: 21

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown hair, brown eyes

Body Type: Average to slim, 6'3

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Full time student right now studying Digital Mass Media

Do you have any kids: nope, hope to someday though

Do you have any pets: two dogs, Kobe and Sadie

Favorite activities: Going to the movies, playing some disc golf at the park, going to football and basketball games, and killing some time on my xbox 360

Favorite movie: 1. Jurassic Park,  2. Public Enemies,  3. Gladiator

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Hook, Jafar, Genie

A little bit about yourself: Hey, my name's Jay, and I'm currently a student at Winthrop University. I spent the last couple of years earning my Associates degree in Radio/TV broadcasting all while working as a production assistant at a regional tv station, but now am devoted to being a full time student. I'm pretty much a laid back guy, people tell me I'm easy to get along with. I'm not afraid to admit when I'm wrong, in fact, I'll be the first one to tell you . I'm like an average guy, and yet far from average at the same time. Who wants to be average anyways? I like all kinds of different stuff, and I can't get enough of WDW 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would be a girl that respects my likes and dislikes. She has to have won at least 2 different beauty contests, well ok I guess I'll drop that one  Seriously though, I like a girl that doesn't mind me joking with her, and isn't afraid to joke back


----------



## Tammi67

I've been on the Boards for years, but it's my first venture onto this forum.  

First Name: Tammi

Location: Virginia

Age: 44

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blond or Lt. Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: County Government, 2 more years and then I can retire!

Do you have any kids: 2 - DD and DS

Do you have any pets: 3 old cats, kiddos have 2 gerbils

Favorite activities: Travelling, to WDW of course.  We try to go 2x a year, as we are DVC members. Love the beach.  Actually, I love travelling anywhere.  I get high off of planning vacations.  We are going on our first DCL cruise next year.

Favorite movie: Titanic, Any PofC movie, An American President

Favorite color(s): Purple, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey, Goofy

A little bit about yourself:  Originally I'm from Pittsburgh, and moved to Virginia 23 years ago after graduating from college.  (Go Steelers!)  I'm a divorced mother of 2, and I work full time, commuting to NoVA.  In 2 years I can retire and will have no desire to head north on I95 again!  Unless it's for pleasure.  I fell in love with WDW when we went as a family 7 years ago.  A lot has changed with my life since then, but my love for all things Disney hasn't.  Once the kids are off to college Im seriously considering relocating to Florida to work for the Mouse!  

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would be a man that loves Disney, is self-sufficient, and is NOT looking for a woman to make him happy, but happy on his own.  Just happiER with said woman.   He must be confident, independent, intelligent, honest, and FUN!  He must also be able to put up with my quick wit and sarcasm.


----------



## delovely

.


----------



## wdwtim

First Name: Tim

Location: Milwaukee, WI

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Fit

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Design Engineer

Do you have any kids: Yes, (2)

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Running, Spending time with friends and family

Favorite movie: Many

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I am a very honest person who puts a lot of trust in others.  I enjoy the outdoors and spending time with my children.  I have a sarcastic and witty sense of humor and most of all like to spend time with the ones I love doing anything that makes us mutually happy!

A little bit about your ideal match:  I am looking for an honest independent woman who is confident in herself and her abilities.  She is willing to try new things and take on the occasional challenge.  Most of all she needs to be willing to let someone into her life to be able to find that special connection.


----------



## Wonders10

First Name:  Shannon

Location:  2 hours south of WDW

Age: 30

Sex:  I'm a lady!

Hair/Eye Color: brown; blue-green

Body Type:  curvy?

Ethnicity:  Irish - freckles and all

Occupation:  Speech-Language Pathologist

Do you have any kids: nope, but I want to someday

Do you have any pets: yes - a Goldendoodle, Winston 

Favorite activities: shopping, reading, traveling, going to the beach

Favorite movie:  hmmm, depends on my mood, no favorite at the moment

Favorite color(s): pink, green, orange

Favorite Disney character(s):  Pluto, Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: I'm 30 years old, very independent and enjoying my life so far.  I love to laugh and get excited about the little things in life.  I'm adaptable to lots of situations - I can have just as much fun at a baseball game as I can dancing the night away at a club.  I drink socially, but not often, and I'm very much over the "let's get hammered" time in my life.  Family and my dog are very important to me!

A little bit about your ideal match:  Age 30-40, has a *career*, loves/wants children, dogs, family is important to you, enjoys travel, has ambition, preferably lives within an hour driving distance of me, doesn't smoke or do drugs, honest, trustworthy, romantic, kind, compassionate


----------



## jess_marie

.


----------



## belle032

First Name: Lauren

Location: Orlando!

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Currently working for the Mouse and planning on pursuing my MBA in the fall

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Unfortunately not right now but I love animals!

Favorite activities: Reading, traveling, being outside, theme parks, trying new things, horseback riding, the beach, music and movies

Favorite movie: Alice in Wonderland, Gone With the Wind, Boondock Saints, Pirates of the Caribbean movies, anything but horror!

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, Cheshire Cat, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm an independent, spontaneous, go with the flow person. And I'll admit a bit of a smart ***! Family and friends are very important to me. I love meeting new people and doing new things. I do love going out for a good time or just staying in as well. I'm not very good at talking about myself so any questions, feel free to ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: Sense of humor, genuine, happy, no games. Not afraid to be silly or live life to the fullest. Respect that Disney will probably always play a part somewhere in my life! Likes to travel a plus! And the physical attraction as to be there or it probably won't work. (sorry just being honest!)


----------



## stitches of laughter

First Name: Ellen Charlotte

Location: Bolingbrook, Il

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blue/ Green

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Guest Service Agent, hopefully one day in the world 

Do you have any kids: Not for a long time

Do you have any pets: I live with four cats, but I miss dogs terribly. They're the only true companion you can have with a pet

Favorite activities: swimming, writing, running, shopping, traveling, reading, spending time outside

Favorite movie: When Harry Met Sally, Finding Nemo, Monsters, Inc, Get Him to the Greek, League of Their Own

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Figment, Minnie Mouse, Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I'm a 21 year old full-time college student & desk clerk with a well known hotel brand. I plan on getting my B.A. in English Writing and Psychology in 2012. I love being with people; I believe my mother gave me the gift to help others. I believe that there is the magic of making people happy, that's why I love Disney so much

A little bit about your ideal match: They would be sweet, intelligent, confident, funny, comforting, and loving. Simple as that.


----------



## disneykid4ever

Poster has deleted this message


----------



## AshleyDillo

First Name: Ashley

Location: Jacksonville & Tallahassee, FL

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: A little bit extra (about 40 lbs to go!)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Unemployed *sigh*  One would think with an MBA and another Masters degree finding a job wouldn't be this difficult!

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: road trips, concerts, swimming, grocery shopping, couponing, reading, spending time outside, watching movies

Favorite movie: American Beauty, 10 Things I Hate About You, Radio Flyer, Looking for Miracles, Lion King, Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I am 31 years old.  I own a condo in Jacksonville, FL but my family lives in Tallahassee so I spend time between both places while I try to find a job.  I have my MBA and a Masters in Risk Management/Insurance so ideally I'd like to get a job in the insurance industry.  I'm logical and I love numbers.  I also love saving money and I get a kick out of being a cheapskate.  I got my seasonal pass to Disney before I lost my job, so now I'm trying to make the most of it when I can before it expires in August.  I grew up in Orlando, and going to the parks was a near-weekly event although back then it was only Magic Kingdom and EPCOT.

A little bit about your ideal match: Probably 25-40 and able to have a good time without spending excessive amounts of money.


----------



## OhBother

I posted on here many months ago but I thought it was time for an update.


First Name: Mickey  (seriously!!)

Location:  Jacksonville, FL

Age: 35

Sex:  Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/ Brown

Body Type: Pooh sized

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Loss Prevention Technician

Do you have any kids:  One...but he is my little angel in heaven

Do you have any pets:  No but love dogs

Favorite activities:  Watching sports, playing golf, going to the movies. Going to Disney of course!! Traveling. Collecting Star Wars memorabilia.

Favorite movie:  Star Wars saga, JFK, Shawshank Redemption, Field of Dreams, Saving Private Ryan....I have so many. I could talk movies all day.

Favorite color(s):  Red and Black!!

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey of course and Eeyore.

A little bit about yourself:  Very laid back easy-going type. Out of a relationship that lasted 10 years. Just looking to start living life again. I'm an open book. If you have something you would like to know about me, please ask. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who has a sense of humor. I think people take things a little too seriously these days. Just stop and laugh, life will be easier. Also, someone that appreciates the little things in life; how just holding hands can be such a great moment.


----------



## Tubens321

lnoiu


----------



## Grumpy11

First Name: Rick

Location: South West Ontario, Canada

Age: 57

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Salt and Pepper/blue eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White/Caucasin

Occupation: Automotive Tech

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Bowling, Baseball, Hiking, movies and museums...oh yeah DISNEY!!

Favorite movie: National Treasure 1 and 2

Favorite color(s): Blue, orange, black and green

Favorite Disney character(s): Grumpy

A little bit about yourself: I am a very simple guy who loves to travel when work allows me to travel. I enjoy meeting people which sometimes aggravates my friends...the fact that I can stir up a conversation with strangers. Which really is against the norm if I was Grumpy.  I love to people watch.  I love cats and dogs although I'd prefer dogs.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys Disney as much as I do of course. Someone who is passionate and caring. Has to have a sense of humor. Be somewhere between 48 - 58.


----------



## Disneyfan71

First Name: Bill

Location: North Carolina

Age: 39 (40 in December)

Sex: Male 

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde with some gray, baby blue eyes

Body Type: Average to large build

Ethnicity: Caucasian/White

Occupation: Right now working at Target

Pets: One Dog

Kids: None but want them some day, and will accept someone that did have children

Favorite Activities: Movies, Bowling, Amusement Parks, being outdoors, baseball games, traveling, cooking, writing.

Favorite Movie: Wow!  Too many to list

Favorite Color(s): Sky Blue, Purple, Yellow

Favorite Diseny Character(s): Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck, Cinderella, Snow White

A little about yourself: Soon to be divorced.  Nice guy with a good heart, and wanting and willing to give it to the right woman of course.  I'm very caring, honest and genuine.  I really enjoy a good conversation.

What am I looking for: Well my Disney Princess of course.  Although I live in North Carolina, distance isn't an issue for me.   I come from the school that love conquers all.  Age, well I don't have a limit because to me age is just a number.  She must love Disney of course.  Other than that, well someone that's genuine and has a good heart


----------



## sticks7107

First Name: Patrick

Location: Cleveland, OH... Planning on moving to Chicago after graduation

Age: 22

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde / Blue

Body Type: Average from formerly athletic if that makes sense haha

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Student, Full time office job

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: My cat and dog stayed with my parents when I left home

Favorite activities: golfing, playing/watching football, baseball, and basketball.  I love to read, go on bike rides, TRAVEL, and Disney
Favorite movie: Office Space, Cashback, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, The Duchess, Cheats, Moulin Rouge

Favorite color(s): Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger, Donald, Simba, Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I'm a highly passionate person who fully believes that if you aren't going to give something your all, why bother trying it in the first place?  I love sports, my brothers, my niece, politics, and travel.
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is outgoing and loves to do things instead of sit around.  Someone who I can share everything with, take solace in, and be there for.


----------



## sticks7107

What a great idea for a board!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

First Name: Kailey 

Location: Ankeny, Iowa

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel (I think, I have like I guess maybe teal?)

Body Type: Full Figured.

Ethnicity: Caucasian.

Occupation: Graphic Design Art Student.

Do you have any kids: No kids, but I hope one day to be blessed with some after I get married.

Do you have any pets: I don't at this time due to apt rules, but I've had various types in the past.

Favorite activities: I love to draw, paint, watch movies and tv, surf the net, walk, read, listen to music (Pretty much everything but rap), go to church, hang with my friends and roommates, recently playing alot more Halo Reach, keeping my eyes and ears open for fun activities.

Favorite movie: Favorite Disney Movie would be the Pirates of the Caribbean Series and non-Disney Movie would be the Twilight Saga.
I'm very fond of other Disney Movies such as Tangled, where I just love Flynn Rider, and the Nightmare Before Christmas.

Favorite color(s): I love different shades of red.

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Sally, Beast, Stitch, Lilo, Giselle, Davy Jones, Barbossa, Tia Dalma, sometimes Elizabeth Swan, Tinkerbell, Bolt, Mittens, Rhino, Peter Pan, Alice Kingsley, Mad Hatter, Cheshire Cat, Doormouse, Rapunzel, Flynn Rider, Pascel, pretty much all the Princesses and I'm sure there is more.

A little bit about yourself: I go to church when ever I can. I love to hang out with my friends and roommates. I also have a passion for different movies (I love watching them for their different things the create and make you feel, see, and imagine). I love drawing and hope to make art my job. I want to try and get an internship at Rooster Teeth Productions at some point. I love listening to different kinds of music. It can go from hard rock to Disney Music to Christian Music. My favorite bands are My Chemical Romance (*Just saw them LIVE in CONCERT!!*), Flyleaf, Skillet, Kutless (*Seen them live*), etc. I love the Pirates of the Caribbean Soundtracks and the different Nightmare Before Christmas ones as well. I also love the song "I See The Light" sung by Rapunzel and Flynn in Tangled. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd love to meet a fellow Christian. Anything else that is even related to what I enjoy would be a bonus. No one can really spell out their ideal match and hope to get it. I believe that who ever the Lord sends me will be perfect in my eyes in the end even if we don't agree or like the same things lol.
I just hope his a man that can handle having a girl that likes to play things like Halo Reach and watch things ranging form Disney to Red vs. Blue.
If anyone has any questions please do send me a pm, don't be shy


----------



## aspiringprincess1

First Name: Kayla

Location: Pittsburgh, 

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel 

Body Type: Athletic!

Ethnicity: Caucasian.

Occupation: Student- Going to become an elementary school teacher

Do you have any kids: Nope! But I do want a family eventually!

Do you have any pets: Yes! A puppy named Chance, :]

Favorite activities: I love to shop, hang out with my friends, go to the gym, run! I am currently training for a Disney running event! :]

Favorite movie:  I really like all movies, except for scary movies, :[ haha. I love all Disney movies, and if I had to pick a favorite it would be between Aladdin and Finding Nemo.  Non-Disney movie would have to be Superbad or The Wedding Date.

Favorite color(s): Purple!

Favorite Disney character(s): I love them all! I have to see Mickey when I am in Disney, but my favorite characters would have to be Dory, Aladdin, and Eeyore! I also love the princesses, but what girl doesnt?!

A little bit about yourself: I am a very shy, but fun-loving girl! My family is very important to me! I do a lot with them, and they have been the best people in my life. Especially my sister! She's my best friend! I love sports, watching them especially. I like to go to games and cheer for any Pittsburgh team! I love to go to Disney World, but thats a given on the DIS! I love music and would go to more concerts if I could. I cant wait to be a teacher and start my career! I want to get married and have a family eventually! I dont really know what else to put here, so anything you may want to know, just pm me! 
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can make me laugh and likes to have a good time. Enjoys Disney and deals with my slight obsession. Doesnt hate Pittsburgh sports teams, including the Pirates, haha. Is athletic and enjoys just hanging out. Someone who can deal with my silly-self! Im not really sure, so I guess Ill find out when I meet them!


----------



## fireangel




----------



## Chickkypoo

First Name: Jamie-Lyn 

Location: Kitchener, Ontario, Canada

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/Blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Patent Administrator

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 Cats

Favorite activities: Photography, Travel

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Pink, Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm an easy going girl who wears her heart on her sleeve. I have a great career and great friends, and now I'm just looking for that piece of the puzzle that's missing in my life. I'm back on the market after my prince turned into a frog (life's too short to be unhappy!). I've been separated for over a year, and in the process of finalizing my divorce.

A little bit about your ideal match: Hopefully someone local who is into Disney as well. Someone easy going with a good sense of humour.


----------



## ryanmilla

First Name: Ryan

Location: NJ, just outside of NYC

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Salt & Pepper/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: IT Manager for a Major Media Company

Do you have any kids: Yes, 2 (DD 9, DS 6)

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Skiing & Scuba Diving and spending time with my kids.

Favorite movie: ? Too many to decide

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I'm a very outgoing, active and caring person. I like to try and stay active when I can. However, at the same time, I enjoy sitting back to a good movie. During the summers I like to run triathlons (just the short sprint versions) and in the winter go skiing. Like the previous poster I am back on the market again after my princess turned into a frog. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone outgoing, caring, and likes to stay active. Someone who is not afraid to try new things and gets excited about adventures. Someone who has a warm heart and is looking to give as much as they are looking to receive. And of course someone who loves the mouse!


----------



## bxmetfan




----------



## OregonGirl

Hi everyone! 

So, as the OP of this thread (which seems to have become fairly popular and was even mentioned in a podcast, I hear!) I feel entitled to ask the following: 

1) ANY LOVE CONNECTIONS??? I want pictures. 

2) Speaking of pictures, all profiles should have one! I want to see ya'll!


----------



## yensidw

Check out the Dayton Disneyana event June 25th & 26th.
If you are a true Disney fan, you must not miss it!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Well nothing on my radar yet lol.
*Sigh* Iowa is probably the worst place to live as a single 
I can't find anything really that is fun to do here even when I'm living near the capital.  
I only have class twice a week and only the one at that 
I haven't had a proper vacation in like a year.  Just been here in the same state the whole time.
Only upside was I got to see MCR live, other then that, Iowa is so boring.
I use to be able to go to the mall and be like oooo Hottopic, or oooo movie theater, but now its like, aw yeah, been there done that.
Doesn't help that Disney commercials keep coming up and make me just gap, stare and want to go again.
I don't even know if I could pull off getting tickets and if so I would probably not be able to go solo.  I've never been anywhere alone before.  Closest has been the same town I live in and getting tested for sleep apnea.
Poohie, I'm so bored here and tired of having class year round.  
Yep, I just had to agree to summer classes, and it doesn't help that the only time for the class I needed was during this summer. 

Oh dang, I better stop there, this is a profile thread not a pitty thread lol.


----------



## CharlotteLaBouff

First Name: Ashley

Location: Southwest, United States 

Age: 25 (I'll be 26 next month)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Eyed Brunette

Body Type: Petite, also I'm a bit pear shaped.  

Ethnicity: Half-white Half-hispanic

Occupation: Part-time Secretary and I also help clean the offices.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, also I'm allergic to many domestic animals.

Favorite activities: singing, dancing, acting, writting, shopping

Favorite movie: The Wizard of Oz, if you mean Disney it's Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs or Alice in Wonderland (but I love all Disney movies equally)

Favorite color(s): Pink and Lavender

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Charlotte La Bouff and Marie (Aristocats)

A little bit about yourself: I'm a lot different from people my age, for starters I feel I was born in the wrong decade. I love the 1940s and 1960s. I love anything that has to do with classic hollywood, including the films and stars. I love learning about the past and history. I also love hearing about backstories on films and stars of the past. I love singing, dancing and acting. Music is pretty much my favorite thing. I suppose if you mixed girly, vintage and old-fashioned you would get me. I love France with a passion, it's been my dream for a long time to live in Paris. And obviously I adore Disney, othewise I wouldn't be here! 

A little bit about my match: I'd love to find someone who could be my best friend. Someone who will accept me for who I am. A sense of humor is a must! It would be a plus to find someone who appreciates classic films and classic hollywood. And of course loves Disney!


----------



## stitch1986

First Name: Christine

Location: arizona

Age: 25 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown with highlights, hazel

Body Type: tall with few extra pounds but am gonna lose some soon

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: medical assistant

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs and a rabbit

Favorite activities: swimming,biking,hiking,hanging out,movies,listening to music,reading

Favorite movie: lilo and stitch,nightmare before christmas, pirates, and non disney would be sweeney todd, transformers, and many more!

Favorite color(s): blue,black and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): stitch,aladdin,simba,mad hatter

A little bit about yourself: I am a shy person at first until I get to know you better, I also have liked disney since I could remember. I take care of my mom since she lost both her legs 2 years ago, but I also am not a homebody either I just recently love to bike and see the outdoors but usually go solo with no one to go with, I love movies especially disney, I am a pretty easy going person.

A little bit about my match: I like someone who is into disney as much as I am, also who likes sports especially football and so I can go to a game or to watch a game here and there at a bar even. I would like to meet someone who is caring,funny and honest and who is overall fun to be around no matter what we do.


----------



## disneylandkitkat

First Name: heather

Location: newport beach, ca

Age: 31

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color:brown/blonde green

Body Type: pooh size

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: customer service rep

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: yes 2 cats

Favorite activities:Going to Disney of Course, and hanging out at the pool and beach. I love disney and anything that deals with water. I also love the different disney boards. I search them all nightly. Want to learn as much as I can about disney!

Favorite movie:anything disney and romance comities

Favorite color(s):green

Favorite Disney character(s): chesire cat

A little bit about yourself: My familly is from philadelphia. I have lived in Socal all my life. I was conceived at wdw I guess that's where my love for disney comes from. I go to Disneyland every weekend.

A little bit about your ideal match:I am looking for a guy that wants to go to disneyland with me,


----------



## littlelamb70

Found my Prince Charming


----------



## ToddRN

Been here before, thought Id share again:

First Name: Todd 

Location: Omaha, NE

Age: 51

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown

Body Type: Yes, I have a body type 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: RN

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 dog, 2 cats

Favorite activities: Getting outside & working in the yard, grilling, good music, iPad/iPod... Im an Apple geek!

Favorite movie: If just Disney... Miracle, Mary Poppins, Lilo & Stitch, the classics

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Stitch, CMs who give that extra Disney

A little bit about yourself: Down to earth easy going guy, work as a nurse.  I have worked on several different floors at the hospital-  I like that change.  Really look forward to annual Disney trips.  Pretty much try to live and love each day!!!

A little bit about your ideal match: A girl who is comfortable in her own shoes.  Low maintenance. If we can talk for hours at a Perkins/Village Inn over a cup of coffee or pop- youre my kinda girl!!!


----------



## OllieDannyandMe

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

This post has been deleted by the user as i am married now


----------



## gbp02

OK I sent Icecoldpenguin/Teresa a PM (or at least I think I did), but my PM box says zero sent messages, ha.

Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

gbp02 said:


> OK I sent Icecoldpenguin/Teresa a PM (or at least I think I did), but my PM box says zero sent messages, ha.
> 
> Let me know if you didn't get it.


hey i got it you should have a message


----------



## taramoz

First Name: Tara

Location: Houston, TX

Age: 35

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Blonde Hair, Hazel Eyes

Body Type:  Thin but shapely

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation: Finance

Do you have any kids:  yes, a 7 year old daughter

Do you have any pets:  A bit of an animal lover, 3 small dogs (1 17 year old mutt and 2 4 year old Brussels Griffons), 5 fish, and DD7 wants a kitty, I am not sure about it though!

Favorite activities:  Traveling (love planning trips!), movies, good books, spending time with friends and family, most everything!!

Favorite movie:  Hard to pick, my favorite Christmas movie is "It's a Wonderful Life", and I was named after "Gone With the Wind" so it's a fav!

Favorite color(s):  Peach

Favorite Disney character(s):  Ariel, Mickey, Eyore

A little bit about yourself: I live by the work hard play hard motto!  I love my job, but also love my time off and having fun.  Travel is a passion, so many places I want to visit.  But I also do enjoy down time just enjoying what I have

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is comfortable with who they are and who likes to have fun with a good sense of humor!


----------



## Dudester

First Name: Anthony

Location: Spring Texas (Near Houston)

Age: 49

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown

Body Type:Stocky

Ethnicity:Sicilian Jew

Occupation: Shift Supervisor

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets:no

Favorite activities:Writing, watching euro movies

Favorite movie:Hard to pick-at the top of my list-Casablanca/Flight of the Intruder/Donovan's Reef, and The Memory of a Killer

Favorite color(s)eep blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Zorro

A little bit about yourself: I'm work focused, but I'm also dedicated to my church choir. I'm a writer at heart, and to that end, in real life, I've lived a lot of adventures (you write what you know)

A little bit about your ideal match:She must be like Maria Von Trapp (watch the movie)


----------



## daisy1031

First Name: Dana

Location: Salem Oregon

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Hazel Green

Body Type: Slender/athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Law Enforcement Data Specialist (hard to explain my position, if you think of the TV show criminal minds, my jobs like the computer chick... at least one part of my job is)

Do you have any kids: No kids except the furry kind

Do you have any pets: a 7.5year year old Golden Retriever  that’s my "little girl".. very spoiled girl named Daisy... and at my parents I have a cat that’s my bubba, named Flannery.. never had been a cat fan but Flanenry's pretty cool for a cat 

Favorite activities: lately working in the yard. Playing with Daisy, going to the coast, shopping, and of course going to Disneyland/world when I can.

Favorite movie: pretty much anything... I try to avoid cry baby chick flicks thou
Favorite color(s):[pinks/purples

Favorite Disney character(s): the classic Mickey/Minnie gang, but also Tink.. pretty much any really... thou I've never liked the fox from Pinocchio (sp) cause he was bad lol...

A little bit about yourself: hmm the hard part..like I said I enjoy working in the yard (own my own house), traveling, playing with my dog, staying active. I’m a strong Christian and important to me to find a guy who is also a Christian. I’m pretty quick witted.. smart butt… so gotta be able to put up with that  I blame that for growing up with my brother and his friends.. and my line of work, working with police officers etcs,  one of those the survival of the fittest things lol

A little bit about your ideal match: pretty much someone like me, enjoys working around the house, traveling (liking Disney, but you wouldn’t be here if you didn’t ) Christian like I said, good personality etc..

oh I dont know how to add a pic, but if you want one let me know and I can email it to you.


----------



## shine87

First Name: Shinah

Location: Western Ma

Age: 24

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: Red (this week)/brown

Body Type: "fiercely real" is what tyra banks is calling it now 

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: retail/student

Do you have any kids: yes dd4

Do you have any pets: an 8 year old mutt and a beta fish

Favorite activities: I tend to get really focused on one favorite thing then forget about it later on I'm a flake. But in general watching animated films, chasing dd around, going to parks, snuggling

Favorite movie: Fantastic Mr. Fox, Lion King

Favorite color(s): rainbow 

Favorite Disney character(s): Pumbaa, Raymond but you can call me Ray

A little bit about yourself: Im a pretty boring person theres not a whole lot to describe. I like cartoons, cell phones, pointing out the obvious. Im terrified of birds and I dont ever really get embarrassed which leads to me embarrassing everyone Im with I like make up and wear too much of it. I like hip hop and jazzy souly pop music. I dont listen to the radio. I watch too much tv I love spending time in my yard, its my favorite place in the world. I love tattoos and piercings I have 3 tats and 1 piercing right now but would love more.I think that sums me up pretty well.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who's not married! I tend to attract married men  I think intelligence is super sexy.  you definitely cannot take yourself too seriously. Hopefully you'd rather hang out then party and you must treat my daughter and me as princesses, and I dont mean spoil us, just respect us.


----------



## sexyravenfan

24 year old Female from Baltimore, MD


----------



## Gregarious85

I'm curious about one thing. So is everybody fine that everybody here is from different parts of the country? or is there a hope to possibly find someone in your general area?


----------



## scauzilloc1121

First Name: Chris

Location: Merritt Island, Florida (45 minutes away from the Magic)

Age: 40

Sex:  Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown hair, Brown Eyes

Body Type: Althletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Educator

Do you have any kids: None.  I am a kid in my own right!

Do you have any pets:  Yes.  I am an animal lover and have 4 cats.  I call them my aristocats.

Favorite activities:  Disney, surfing, disc golf, paint ball, softball, sometimes karaoke (when the mood hits me) listening to live music, and seeing a really good movie!

Favorite movie:  I have quite a few.  Avatar, Pirates of the Caribbean,  LotR Trilogy, and too many to name. 

Favorite color(s):  Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I am divorced and I am a Disney freak (at least that what a lot of friends tell me).  I enjoy the outdoors and will try anything once or twice so I do have an adventurous streak in me.  But there are times I enjoy a quite night by myself to think and relax.  Living so close to the magic, I tend to go there as much as I possibly can.  I have annual passes and have had them for over 10 years and will never give them up.  A friend and I just recently bought into Disney Vacation Club so I now can enjoy being a DVC member.

A little bit about your ideal match:  My ideal match would be someone around my age that has a love for everything Disney.  Someone that is educated and is financially secure.  Someone that is energetic and has a secret wild side.

Ok I tried adding photo of me and it will not display it.  here is the url for it copy and past it into your browser to see me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/63614876@N03/5791805160/


----------



## Judy Judy Judy

Hi ladies,

Any single ladies live in the Atlanta GA area and are up to meeting ? 

I have a friend that has transfered with his job to the Atlanta area. He is single, 30 years old...likes teckno music besides another music, loves star wars, star trek, is a little bit ( ok maybe a lot) of a geek/ nerd. Christian, goes to church has great job, no children , never been married, very easy going and sweet. Would make someone a great friend and possible (who knows ) more. He does have some weight on him ( not fat, just not skinny). So if your after a super thin guy you may want to move on. His hair is thinning but he wears it well. He like gaming too.     

I hate to hear about his weekends always being a waste. And I always feel you can't have enough friends in your own area to do things with. He has been dating ( not seriously) a gal that is in my state and it's just to difficult to maintain...so anyone might be interested??? 

I thought I might try my hand at this for him, he's not on the disboard as of yet... nothing ventured nothing gained...oh by the way he loves all things disney, he's been to disneyland but has never been to WDW yet.

Good luck to everyone, I know how hard it is to meet people in your own area that are single!


----------



## Judy Judy Judy

Gregarious85 said:


> I'm curious about one thing. So is everybody fine that everybody here is from different parts of the country? or is there a hope to possibly find someone in your general area?




I agree with this, I wish they could create something for each state. this is what has happen to my friend, it's impossible to get to a serious level with someone in another state. People say it can be done but I have seen first hand how it's nearly impossibe.

Good luck!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Gregarious85 said:


> I'm curious about one thing. So is everybody fine that everybody here is from different parts of the country? or is there a hope to possibly find someone in your general area?



Yes, there does seem to be a limited collection of "Dis-neighbors" on this thread.  And for some of us, an even greater challenge related to our age.


----------



## Kaylove

First Name: Kayla

Location: Pensacola, Florida

Age: 19

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Light brownish colored hair, and my eyes are hazel, but once were blue 

Body Type:I won't say I'm fat; I'll just say gravity hates me

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Don't have one yet

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:No

Favorite activities:Writing, taking photos

Favorite movie:I'm big into movies. I love the Labrynth, Jurassic Park, Lord of the Rings, any Disney film, and any movie with Robin Williams

Favorite color(s):Black, Purple, Red, Grey

Favorite Disney character(s):Eeyore, Goofy, Lilo, Flynn Rider,Mushu

A little bit about yourself: I'm a bit akward and never been in a relationship. I'm very friendly, and a kid at heart. I love anime! Animation and music is my thing. I'm a 90's child and proud of it. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I just want to be with someone who likes me for me and is fun and relaxed 
 

This is me -


----------



## monarchs21

Kaylove said:


> First Name: Kayla
> 
> Location: Pensacola, Florida
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Sex:Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:Light brownish colored hair, and my eyes are hazel, but once were blue
> 
> Body Type:I won't say I'm fat; I'll just say gravity hates me
> 
> Ethnicity:White
> 
> Occupation: Don't have one yet
> 
> Do you have any kids:No
> 
> Do you have any pets:No
> 
> Favorite activities:Writing, taking photos
> 
> Favorite movie:I'm big into movies. I love the Labrynth, Jurassic Park, Lord of the Rings, any Disney film, and any movie with Robin Williams
> 
> Favorite color(s):Black, Purple, Red, Grey
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Eeyore, Goofy, Lilo, Flynn Rider,Mushu
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a bit akward and never been in a relationship. I'm very friendly, and a kid at heart. I love anime! Animation and music is my thing. I'm a 90's child and proud of it.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I just want to be with someone who likes me for me and is fun and relaxed
> 
> 
> This is me -



Hey Kayla! Another 90's baby here and proud to show it


----------



## Kaylove

monarchs21 said:


> Hey Kayla! Another 90's baby here and proud to show it



That's great, I'm proud too 
I still listen to the same music as then...lol


----------



## alisonarod

First Name: Adam

Location: Boston, MA

Age: 35

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:short dark brown hair, blue eyes

Body Type: Athletic and toned

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Physician Assistant, Owner of three urgent care facilities

Do you have any kids:Yes. 5 year old daughter and 2 year old son

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 cat

Favorite activities:working out, sports, drinks and apps, waterslide parks, mini golf, amusement parks, wine tasting, cuddling and play wrestling

Favorite movie: All Rocky Movies

Favorite color(s): Blue, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Have always had a crush on Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: A kid at heart and extremely affectionate. I love to cuddle. Play wrestling is my favorite so if you're the playful type, that's a huge plus. I love it when a girl is able to pin me down and keep her hand over my mouth to keep me quiet as I try to wiggle out of it If you're strong enough, definitely IM me


A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is a giggler, is playful, affectionate, atheltic, feisty and likes to play wrestle while trying to keep her hand over my mouth to shush me Feel free to IM me and ask me more about it. I also like someone who is family oriented and has a good head on her shoulders and really enjoys life. 

-adam


----------



## partofyourworld710

First Name: Annemarie

Location: Albany, NY

Age: 20

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Hazel

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: Italian and Irish heritage

Occupation: Student, studying to be a history teacher 

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel named Weasley (oh, i feel like such a Disney traitor).

Favorite activities: Reading, golf, soccer, cooking and baking, going to WDW (duh), singing and acting

Favorite movie: The Sound of Music, Step Brothers, Beauty and the Beast, Little Mermaid, Tangled

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Ariel, Dory, Pumbaa, Piglet, Eeyore and Tink

A little bit about yourself: I'm from upstate NY, and am a college student studying European history and theatre.  I currently work with kids who have developmental disabilities, and also have a passion for rescuing animals. I'm very laid back, and love to play sports, or just hang out at home. I'm very close to my family, and spend many family dinners discussing Disney news and plans for the next trip to WDW.   

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy with a great sense of humor, who's laid back and enjoys travel (to Disney parks, and other places).


----------



## Disneygirl86

.


----------



## pluto2417

First Name: Linda

Location: Shrewsbury, MA

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/Brown hair  Grey Eyes

Body Type: Pooh size, working on getting to Belle size

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Assistant cashier in finance department of a retail company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 dog, 1 puppy

Favorite activities:Going to Disney!! Mini golf

Favorite movie: I like everything

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto

A little bit about yourself: I love life. I love doing everything. I'm not picky about anything.  My family is very important to me. 


A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who values family.


----------



## KimmyZ05

Hi
First Name: Kim

Location: Milwaukee WI 

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Promotions

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog (Princess Aurora )

Favorite activities: Going to concerts, taking my dog for a walk/park. watching sports, football baseball, going out with friends, reading, drawing

Favorite movie: Sleeping Beauty, Willy Wonka (Original) The Goonies, Hangover

Favorite color(s): Green, Pink

Favorite Disney character(s)rincess Aurora, Kim Possible 

A little bit about yourself: I was born and raised in Wisconsin. I went to art school in Tampa for a couple of years. Moved back then also moved to Madison to work with a radio station. Now I am back in Milwaukee working for a couple radio stations here in the promotions department. I love it. I love going out to concerts, mostly country.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for somebody who is fun loving, loves Disney movies, sports, music and loves to just have fun in general.Would love to hear more from you.
__________________



Kimmy


----------



## halfwaynowhere

First Name: Brittany

Location: Los Angeles County, CA

Age: 23ish

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Brown

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: unemployed tax person

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 chihuahua, several cats, chickens, reptiles, and a fish tank.

Favorite activities: watching tv/movies, singing along with my favorite music, crafting, reading, hanging out on internet forums.

Favorite movie: Breakfast Club, RHPS, You've Got Mail.

Favorite color(s): bubblegum pink and cotton candy blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel and Pocahontas are my favorite princesses. I also like Minnie Mouse, she's a classic.

A little bit about yourself: First of all, I've got a DLR Premium AP. I'm an animal lover. I'm a bit shy, but I can be a fun person once I warm up to you. I love comedy, laughing is very important to me. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who *gets* me, can make me laugh, and who enjoys the simpler things in life.


----------



## cmc08

Well to start off I'm not sure if I should be even posting because I'm not even in the same continent as most of you all on here but sure, it never hurts to try! And I guess this is a global community so ya never know! 

First Name: Conal

Location: Co.Down, Ireland

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Well I like to keep active (biking, running, rock climbing) so I guess athletic is pretty good 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: I'm a qualified pilot... saying that I've a little tiny bit left to do before I can apply to the airlines... so I guess I'm not totally fully qualified yet! lol But I'm working at a local airport in the mean time until I can get a flying job.

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: I've a cat called Mo and could also be getting a Golden Lab pup though nothing is confirmed!

Favorite activities: Well flying is pretty high up on the list! lol Also motorsport plays a big part though I haven't had the chance to compete in a few years. I'm enjoying mountain biking on some lovely local trails at the moment and rock climbing too. Also doing some running and hoping to get the chance to compete on the half marathon through the World in January! I like to go hiking through the local mountains and seeing the beautiful scenery.

Favorite movie: Hmm... I'm a big Finding Nemo fan, Monsters Inc. and A Nightmare Before Christmas! Outside of disney, The Hangover is a good one for a laugh.

Favorite color(s): Maybe a bit stereotypical saying that I'm Irish but I'm partial to a bit of Green!

Favorite Disney character(s): It's a toss up between Sully from Monsters Inc. & Squirt from Finding Nemo & also Mr Jack Skellington!

A little bit about yourself: Well I'm a fun, loving guy and very caring towards the people in my life. I've a good sense of humour and always up for a laugh. I enjoy being outside but at the same time chilling out with a book works too. I live in Orlando from the start of 2009 for 14months, so that's where I really picked up the Disney bug as I had loads of opportunities to spend some time in the 'World'! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Hmmm... Well, somebody with a good sense of humour and who isn't afraid to have a laugh. I know that isn't much to go on but I'm not the person who has a picture of 'Miss Perfect' in my head because I feel that would only limit the possibilities.


----------



## Edeyore

First Name: Ed

Location: New Hampshire

Age: 51

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde / Hazel

Body Type: Not as thin as I would like to be.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Insurance service

Do you have any kids: 2 boys, 22 & 17 years old.

Do you have any pets: 2 labs with the family.

Favorite activities: Movies, WDW

Favorite movie: Beauty & the Beast

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear.

A little bit about yourself: Separated after 24 years of marriage. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Understanding.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome newbies. . .glad to see some new faces. . .


----------



## DisneyLady56

First Name: Peggy

Location: Ohio

Age: 54

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Slender

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Work for an accounting firm

Do you have any kids: yes, and they are grown and have their own families....5 grandchildren that I love

Do you have any pets:No

Favorite activities: walking, reading, going places with the grandkids

Favorite movie: love comedies and romance stories

Favorite color(s):red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse of course

A little bit about yourself: I am a kid at heart.  I love visiting Disney and would love to take a trip and see everything all in one trip.  We always seem to get to our favorite attractions and some new things...but I wanna do it all..lol.  I love to laugh and be with people that make me laugh.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who likes to do things, likes to laugh, but also likes to sit back and smell the roses sometimes too.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome newbies. . .glad to see some new faces. . .



Let me echo Darcy's welcome...especially to those who can remember watching Walt on television on Sunday nights.


----------



## D23Ry

Curious if anyone has made any connections?


----------



## stephent92

First Name:  Stephen

Location: Scotland

Age: 28 (29 in 11 days  not happy about that!)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/blonde hair and brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Whte

Occupation: Primary school teacher

Do you have any kids: Not yet, but would like kids

Do you have any pets: a bearded dragon

Favorite activities: I like watching sports, movies and travelling. 

Favorite movie: Die Hard

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch

A little bit about yourself: My first degree was in HR, but whilst I was studying I worked at a couple of summer camps which I loved. I went on to work for DCL for a year or two and then re-trained to be a school teacher. I love my job.  I have moved around a few times for work I am looking to settle down and become a grown-up.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for a friend that is also more. I want someone who I can have fun with, be with and enjoy their company. Non smoker, non-alcoholic and non-drug adict is a must.


Photo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10495871&l=1a60b9825b&id=568165444


----------



## pooh06

First Name: Jo

Location: Iowa

Age: 45

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brunette/auburn - blue eyes

Body Type: Petite

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Medical Clinic Receptionist

Do you have any kids: One daughter, age 21, college student

Do you have any pets: One dog, Shih Tzu - Precious

Favorite activities: Traveling, walking, bicycling, golf, surfing Disney sites, planning Disney trips, GOING TO DISNEY!!!!

Favorite movie: Eat, Pray, Love

Favorite color(s): PURPLE

Favorite Disney character(s): Pooh

A little bit about yourself: I have loved Disney World since my very first visit when I was 12 years old. I am a Disney Vacation Club member and have plenty of points that I get to take a trip to Disney at least every year, sometimes twice a year. I also love to go to Disney's Vero Beach and a combined trip of the Beach and Disney is the BEST!!!!

I live in small town Iowa.  Love to travel. Disney is my favorite destination but I also love anywhere there is sand and water!!!!  Love to Body Surf!!!!

I would consider myself very active for my age, and young at heart.  I just recently got a divorce after a 23 year marriage. (Found we didn't know each other after our daughter went off to college.)  

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who has a passion for Disney World and also loves to travel!  He must know how to laugh at himself and have a sense of humor.  Someone who works hard..but knows there is more to life than work!!!  If he loves to golf...that is a bonus!


----------



## magicorlando

Hi there Tara
I had to do a double take when I came across your profile....LOL
I thought someone had posted another pic of a beautiful woman on a message just for entertainment purposes
This is YOUR profile.....right?


-Louis-


----------



## magicorlando

Are you on facebook by chance?


----------



## GaPaige

First Name: Paige

Location: Alpharetta, Georgia (just north of Atlanta)

Age:37

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average to athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation:  Travel agent (specializing in Disney!)

Do you have any kids:  yes

Do you have any pets:  Guinea pigs

Favorite activities:  Running, playing piano

Favorite movie:  When Harry Met Sally

Favorite color(s):  Orange

Favorite Disney character(s):  Minnie

A little bit about yourself:  I am a certified Disney lover!  I have an annual pass and I try to go as often as I can.  I am also a runner.  I train hard and I will be doing my second Disney marathon in Jan. 2012.  I do a good bit of volunteer work and I teach children's choir at my church.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  My ideal match would understand my Disney "thing".    He would be confident, athletic, passionate and affectionate.  And his passport would be up-to-date.


----------



## ludari

Welcome Paige.  I'll be running the DL Half Marathon in January as well.  So far I'm traveling solo for this trip but I'm hoping my friends decide to run this race with me.  If it turns out I'll be going solo maybe we can meet up to run the race?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Let me echo Darcy's welcome...especially to those who can remember watching Walt on television on Sunday nights.



OMG Dave. . .I would sit in the chair next to granddads and watch Walt. . .awesome. . .


----------



## FunkyFunBuckets

First Name: Lynette

Location: county down, Northern Ireland

Age:20

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/Hazel 

Body Type: Well I'm 5ft3 and probably average 

Ethnicity: Irish so pale with freckles

Occupation: student at university studying American studies and history

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Yes 2 dogs a springer spaniel and a westie

Favorite activities: Reading, singing (badly), watching most sports.

Favorite movie: most films really lord of the rings, shawshank redemption, Harry potter. Disney film: WALL:E

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Genie, kuzco, stitch and Lilo

A little bit about myself: I love Disney have been going to the world every year since I was little. Unfortunately most people don't really get the whole wanting to go back every year thing but I tend to tune those people out or just nod at them.
I am totally uncoordinated, I fall and trip over stuff regularly, usually end up with a new bruise every day.
I have always felt that I should have been born in America cause I feel way more at home there.
I wear contacts lenses everyday.
I have a pretty sarcastic sense of humour but I am the first to laugh at fart noises and love the humour in family guy.
Don't really know what else to write.

A little bit about your ideal match: I guess he would have to get the whole Disney thing. He would have to have a good sense of humour. I would like him to be taller than me. I guess I just am looking for a genuine nice guy.

Here is a pretty recent picture of me ( hopefully if it works ) :


----------



## jk99

N/a


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG Dave. . .I would sit in the chair next to granddads and watch Walt. . .awesome. . .



No way Darcy!  Your far too young.


----------



## aidtrismommy

First Name: Renee

Location: Western, MA

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:Light brown hair, greenish/bluish eyes

Body Type: BMI normal

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: future RN (in 1 more year)

Do you have any kids: 2

Do you have any pets: Monkey (she's a cat)

Favorite activities: Running, hiking, reading, movies, camping, cruising

Favorite movie:Matrix trilogy (I'm a nerd)

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s):Louis from Meet the Robinsons

A little bit about yourself: Im loving and generous and enjoy being a full-time mother.  I go to Disney at least every year! It's the one place I feel free, except for Castaway Cay of course!

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love kids, be motivated and enjoy his life.  I would like someone who is kind, has a job, and loves Disney.  I want someone who is smart and has a good head on his shoulders. Are you out there?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG Dave. . .I would sit in the chair next to granddads and watch Walt. . .awesome. . .



I would do the same whenever we visited my grandparents over on the South River in Maryland.  Afterwards, my grandfather would watch Bonanza.  

Great memories!


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

:/


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> No way Darcy!  Your far too young.



Sorry to burst your bubble, but I am old my dear. . .


----------



## oldkeywestkim

First Name: Kim 

Location: Forest Hill, Maryland

Age: 45

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: reddish brown/ brown

Body Type: a few extra pounds that I am Medifasting away as we speak 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: MRI technologist

Do you have any kids: A 16 year old daughter

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Vacations, whether daytripping or long weekends or a longer getaway...and especially using my DVC timeshare

Favorite movie: Romantic comedies

Favorite color(s): Pink, blue, turquoise/teal, red

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell & Pooh

A little bit about yourself: I am happy with my life, but would love the companionship of someone who shares some of my interests.

A little bit about your ideal match: He's kind, happy, a non-smoker, doesn't do drugs, and is not an excessive drinker. He doesn't have to like all the things I like, but should be willing to compromise like I would do to spend time together. It might be good if he loves Disney, because I like to use my DVC membership at least once a year.


----------



## oldkeywestkim

Hi Dave,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am Kim, I'm 45 until Thanksgiving, and I live about an hour and a half up the road in Maryland. I am a Disney Vacation Club member, which affords me lots of chances to get my Disney fix. I just started a group on facebook called "Singles who love all things Disney", which you may check out if you would like. 

Have a good evening!

Kim


----------



## ffemted

First Name:Ed

Location: Central NJ

Age:35

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown

Body Type:Few extra pounds

Ethnicity:White

Occupation:Firefighter

Do you have any kids:1

Do you have any pets:1

Favorite activities:

Favorite movie:

Favorite color(s):Mickey Mouses Pants  (Home Depot has it)

Favorite Disney character(s):Mufasa

A little bit about yourself:Single dad just seeing how this works out, since the dating sites haven't helped much

A little bit about your ideal match:Am I asking too much for someone normal?


----------



## ArielseekingEric

First Name: Laura

Location: Boston, MA

Age: 39

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type:a few extra pounds

Ethnicity:

Occupation: food service

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: spoiled cat

Favorite activities:traveling, all things disney, reading, trivia

Favorite movie: too many to name

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Ariel

A little bit about yourself: username says it all...Ariel looking for her Prince Eric.

A little bit about your ideal match:


----------



## jewjubean

First Name: Julia 

Location: Southern Louisiana

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Hazel

Body Type: Tall/A couple extra lbs.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Restaurant manager

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: 2 cats Fluffy & Monkey

Favorite activities:Traveling, volunteering with  Make A Wish!, enjoying quiet time with family ( Huge part of my life!), reading, driving, starting to get into working out. 

Favorite movies: Deja Vu, Incredibles, Bourne Series, Harry Potter, Transformers.

Favorite color(s): Red!

Favorite Disney character(s): Mr Incredible, Edna Mode, Stitch.

A little bit about yourself:I have a gotten a chance to see the country in the last few months and have inherited the traveling bug. My family and friends are a HUGE part of my every day life and I try to include them in my activities. I'm a very easy going and outgoing person who finds a friend in almost everyone I meet.  

A little bit about your ideal match: I've pretty much come to the conclusion that a little old school style is more my match. A good heart, good morals and a good attitude towards life is a great quality. Being a fan of Disney is a MUST.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey guys!    

Feel free to join us over in the Single Social Club.   We are a lot of fun and it could give you a chance to meet and interact with some cool people.


----------



## ffemted

DCTooTall said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Feel free to join us over in the Single Social Club.   We are a lot of fun and it could give you a chance to meet and interact with some cool people.



I'd love to.  i'm new to this site.  how do i get there?


----------



## DCTooTall

ffemted said:


> I'd love to.  i'm new to this site.  how do i get there?



Just look for the "Singles Social Club: It's still 5'oclock somewhere" thread within the adults and solo forum.


----------



## bellanotte10

First Name: Elizabeth

Location: North of Boston

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: strawberry blonde red hair with green eyes

Body Type: average.. due to upcoming jaw surgery i'll probably end up losing weight so can i just put not sure? haha

Ethnicity: white with tons of freckles

Occupation: masters student! looking for a job in homeland security

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: my cairn terrier duncan. qui me amat amat et canem meum

Favorite activities: I read, way too much, like I can go through 300 book pages in a day. I also play a lot of video games. I'm a super nerd. I also love to travel and i'm addicted to all things disney! also i'm a politics and political theory junky. 

Favorite movie: tough one. Tangled. Enchanted. Pride and Prejudice. 

Favorite color(s): Pink black and grey. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Sleeping Beauty, belle, and Alice from Alice in Wonderland.

A little bit about yourself: I'm super shy. I'm talkative on the boards because i'm super awkward in real life to the point of not talking sometimes. So i come on here to talk with other people who understand my disney obsession. I"m also very private and don't like when people try to change me. Also i am the number one user of sarcasm and self depricating humor, and people tell me i'm funny and witty, so i hope its true. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who isn't put off by the fact that i'm super private sometimes then go into NON STOP talking mode others. Someone who always wants to go to disney, and someone who can appreciate someone who always uses sarcasm and doesn't get offended. I also love nerdy guys, as I"m secretly a very nerdy girl despite all the pink and dresses!

pictures if you want... just let me know!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Deleting my profile because I met the love of my life, Jerry (JK99).  Just when you think you won't find anyone, your happily ever after happens!!!!!!  He is the love of my life and I'm so thankful for Disboards for helping me find my Prince Charming!!!!!  Best of Luck to all of you as it is possible to find a dream come true!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flynn_Rider

First Name: Mike

Location: South of Seattle, WA

Age: 29

Sex: M (but if I see one more person write "yes please", I will slap them)

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue (but maybe not in that order!)

Body Type: Average, running to fight off the signs of old age

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Security but I can't say where or I'd have to "silence" you (You know what they say, you want job security, get a job in security)

Do you have any kids: Yes, sadly they live in Boston with their Mom Dd 6, Ds 5

Do you have any pets: I live with a Beagle bit it is not mine, she sure does love me though

Favorite activities: Watching a movie, playing a game, Disneyland, being with friends, dinners, camping, being on a lake, walks/hiking, reading, cooking, wine tasting, coming up with witty statuses on Facebook 

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Robin Hood, Dumbo, Remy

A little bit about yourself: Been divorced a while, ready to date again. Got an annual pass (upgrading to premier) and while I have trips planned with the kids, I want someone to go to the parks with who isn't afraid of Tower of Terror and can't drink a glass of wine. I'm funny, original, sometimes loud, honest, kind, adventurous 

A little bit about your ideal match: No drama, chill, fun, a spark of life that surprises me. Cute =)


----------



## Tangled4Rapunzel

bellanotte10 said:


> A little bit about yourself: I'm super shy. I'm talkative on the boards because i'm super awkward in real life to the point of not talking sometimes. So i come on here to talk with other people who understand my disney obsession. I"m also very private and don't like when people try to change me. Also i am the number one user of sarcasm and self depricating humor, and people tell me i'm funny and witty, so i hope its true.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who isn't put off by the fact that i'm super private sometimes then go into NON STOP talking mode others. Someone who always wants to go to disney, and someone who can appreciate someone who always uses sarcasm and doesn't get offended. I also love nerdy guys, as I"m secretly a very nerdy girl despite all the pink and dresses!



I feel like I just read myself in female form, honestly that was super wierd! I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## peasntexas

First Name: Deborah

Location: Fort Worth, TX

Age: 35

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Work in Risk Management for a Bank

Do you have any kids: Yep...DD (7) DS (2)

Do you have any pets: A Dog named Frog, hamster & fish

Favorite activities:  watching movies, theme parks, going to the gym and really anything that keeps us active.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mary Poppins & Ariel

A little bit about yourself: Divorced a few years now and haven't had a single date! I think I'm funny & can be a bit sarcastic. I'm honest a bit of a caretaker and like to do little things for those I love.

A little bit about your ideal match: No drama! kind, trustworthy and likes to have fun


----------



## Joe Buck

First Name: Joe

Location: St. Petersburg, FL

Age: 45

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: average to athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: accounting

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: visiting Disney, running, working out, movies, hockey

Favorite movie: Lord Of The Rings, Man With No Name Trilogy, The Notebook (yup), Star Wars(Original Trilogy), The Incredibles, Pulp Fiction, Dumb & Dumber

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s):The Incredibles, Kronk, Mufassa, Jack Skellington, Sulley

A little bit about yourself: Im taking some time off to get fit and enjoy myself. I workout with a personal trainer and so far this year ran 500 miles. Try to get to Disney once a week and it never loses its magic. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that enjoys staying active, caring and a good sense of humor. And of course, must love going to Disney.


----------



## ssuriano

First Name: Sean

Location: Tempe, Az

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair, blueish green eyes

Body Type: Slim/athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation :Unemployed (trying my hardest to find a new job)

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: I practically live on my bike, I've been cycling for a year and a half now and just finished up my first season of competitive racing a few months ago.  When I'm not on my bike I'm usually hanging out with my friends or hidden behind my camera.

Favorite movie: Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Jungle Book, Lion King (Disney), Wayne's World, Indian Jones, Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Green, red, and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz, Tigger, Simba

A little bit about yourself: I've mentioned my friends and my bike and they are the two most important things in the world to me.  I'm always willing to help out my friends be it helping them move or being an ear to listen to their problems.  I wouldn't say I ever didn't love Disney, but a trip to Disneyland last September after a several year hiatus resparked my love for all things Disney.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd like to meet a young woman who understands my love for Disney. (figured this was a great place for that) Someone who understands my friendships are important and is willing to spend time with us. Mainly someone who is laid back, has a good sense of humor, and can appreciate the little things.


----------



## pooh06

Could somebody tell me how to add picture to profile and/or sign in name.  Thanks so much!


----------



## katwisc

First Name: Kate

Location: Chicago, IL

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blone/hazel

Body Type: a few extra pounds that I am trying to get rid of while training for 2012 WDW half marathon

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sports writer

Favorite activities: Running, reading and writing (those are activities, right?), planning vacations, camping, road trips, going to baseball games

Favorite movie: Thrillers or comedies in general. Favorites: Departed, Bridesmaids, Ferris Bueller's Day Off, Airplane, Gone with the Wind, All the President's Men, Finding Nemo

Favorite books: To Kill a Mockingbird, Harry Potter, Les Miserables, the Hunger Games series

Favorite color(s): Purple, blue, green, yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella

A little bit about yourself: Finally feel settle in my own skin, with my job and knowing who I am. I love to travel and love adventures and can usually find the positives in any situation. I'm kind and good natured. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Kind, can make me laugh, down to earth, enjoys disney or doesn't mock me for enjoying it


----------



## pooh06

Imagineer7 said:


> Save the picture you want to upload to your computer.  Then click on your user profile, "Change Avatar."  Then search for the picture and select it.  Then make sure its selected on the avatar screen and it should pop up.



Hey Thanks!!! I will give that a try!


----------



## Smiley7510

First Name: Michael

Location: North Eastern Pennsylvania

Age: 40

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation:  Project Manager \ Photographer

Do you have any kids: No...

Do you have any pets: Crazy Dog

Favorite activities: Love; ice hockey & photography, and am a total Disney nut!!! Love to travel. I am a foodie, and enjoy a good Oregon Pinot Noir or a pint of Guinness. I can find fun and relaxation doing so many different things: I can spend a day hiking the falls, or fishing from a boat, can stroll through the mall looking for a good sale, hit the next exciting roller coaster, head out to shoot some photos of the scenery or take shots for a friends wedding, plant some flowers in the backyard, head out to the local bar for a pint and some laughs with my friends, sit at home on the deck with a glass of wine listening to the bird, playing some cards or cuddle up to watch something good on tv or, a movie or with a good book

Favorite movie: Besides Disney Movies hmm there are almost too many to name...

Favorite color(s): Black, Red

Favorite Characters: Mickey, Stitch, Wall-E, Olaf

Favorite Rides: Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Mickey's Philharmagic, Test Track, Soarin

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey, Stitch, Wall E

A little bit about yourself: Down to earth, compassionate, caring, and chivalrous, really a romantic at heart.  I am driven, though I try to never take myself too seriously, and I love to have fun. I have a quirky sense of humor and pretty much always have a smile on my face. I always try to find the best in people though it sometimes has gotten the best of me… I have an amazing family and wonderful friends.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone caring who loves to laugh, and knows how enjoy all life has to offer.  And of course she has to “understand” why I love Disney lol


----------



## evildiva

Smiley7510 said:


> Well.. been reading this thread for a while, and figured it is time to throw my information out there
> 
> First Name: Michael
> 
> Location: Pennsylvania
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation:  Dispatch Supervisor \ Photographer
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Pretty much anything outdoors and love to travel. Love photography and have dabbled in doing it professionally in my spare time. I am the type of person that can spend a quiet weekend at home or a night on the town. I like to dabble in the kitchen, and like all kinds of music and movies. I am an avid ice hockey fan and of course LOVE Disney!
> 
> Favorite movie: Besides Disney Movies hmmmmm Harry Potter, Avatar, You Got Mail
> 
> Favorite color(s): Black, Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey, Stitch, Wall E
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Down to earth, compassionate, caring, and chivalrous, really a romantic at heart.  I am driven, though I try to never take myself too seriously, and I love to have fun. I have a quirky sense of humor and pretty much always have a smile on my face. I always try to find the best in people though it sometimes has gotten the best of me I have an amazing family and wonderful friends.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone caring who loves to laugh, and knows how enjoy all life has to offer.  And of course she has to understand why I love Disney lol



Hi Michael! Katie in MD here. Where in PA are you?


----------



## Smiley7510

...


----------



## 1Grumpy9

I have been reading this now thread for a couple of days, and decided to post.

First Name: Amy

Location: Central Pennsylvania (near the sweetest place on earth...Hershey)

Age: 35

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Work in state gov't (transportation)

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities:  concerts, photography, scrapbooking, watching hockey games, going to NASCAR races, movies, crafts, traveling

Favorite movie: My ultimate favorite movie is Dirty Dancing, but my favorite Disney movies are: Beauty and the Beast, Cinderella, Lion King, and The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): green, pink and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Grumpy (there is a story behind that), Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a fun loving girl that just loves to laugh.  I can laugh at myself if the moment is needed.  I can also be serious when the time arises.  My friends say that I am always happy.  I like to sleep in, but I am also the one to be the first one up if there is something planned.  I have a "summer cabin" that I go to during the weekends in the summer...No city girl here.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that can laugh and have a good time the same way I do.


----------



## DMMarla07860

cool thread I'll post info later


----------



## Wedway1971

Just joined!

First Name:  Jeff

Location:  Alexandria VA

Age:  33

Sex:  male

Hair/eye color:  brown/blue

Body type:  about average

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  federal government/legal

Do you have any kids:  no

Do you have any pets:  no

Favorite activities:  movies, reading, playing music (French horn), museums, baseball games

Favorite movie:  Vertigo or Lawrence of Arabia.  Favorite Disney movies are Fantasia, Song of the South, Wall-E, The Black Hole, Tron

Favorite color:  blue

Favorite Disney characters:  Figment, Donald, Mr. Toad

A little bit about myself:  I'm smart, witty, and sarcastic.  I have an incredibly dry sense of humor.  My background is engineering and law, so Disney is one of my creative outlets.  I like to volunteer and to learn.  I grew up in the Midwest in a small town.  My job allows me to telecommute, so I'm thinking about moving to the World at some point.  I'm an Annual Pass holder for WDW.  I'm also a Protestant and a Democrat, which are both pretty important to me.

A little bit about my match:  I need someone who is smart and driven.  Someone who is funny, and doesn't play games.  I want to be challenged and pushed, and I want to do the same.  An appreciation of the arts or history is a plus.


----------



## mandasorisrex

My names Amanda, I don't do drugs, I am a Spartan, So check me out... 

First Name: Amanda

Location: Oregon

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Both brown

Body Type: Average/Curvy 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Coffee shop manager

Do you have any kids: Not yet.

Do you have any pets: My family has one dog and one cat but they don't live with me. 

Favorite activities: Traveling, volleyball and being with my friends 

Favorite movie: Love actually, Tangled and I really like classic movies too. 

Favorite color(s): Black and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Wall-E and Mickey of course.

A little bit about yourself: Well, obviously I love Disney. Mostly Disney World but Land is pretty cool too. I love volleyball, coffee and dancing. I also love to have friends over for movie nights. Good food and good friends make for a perfect night. I also really enjoy camping and sitting by a fire pit. I'm kind of a girl next door, with a bit of nerd that loves tattoos and motorcycles. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a guy next door. He needs to be part nerd with a bit of a rebellious streak. Confident but not cocky and of course he needs to love Disney! It wouldn't hurt if he loved Harry Potter too!


----------



## MarkF0wle

First Name: Mark
Location: Essex, UK.
Age: 26
Sex: Male.
Hair/Eye Colour: Light brown/brown.
Body Type: Average (--> athletic, soon).
Ethnicity: Caucasian.
Occupation: Retail Management.
Do you have any kids: None currently.
Do you have any pets: x1 Dog - "Jess"
Favorite activities: Running, Talking Disney, Being at Disney!
Favourite film: Ratatouille (Disney)/Shawshank Redemption (Non-Disney)
Favourite colour(s): Orange
Favorite Disney character(s): Remy or Mikey
A little bit about yourself: A huge Disney fan who wishes he could spend his entire waking life in Disney. A bit of a computer nerd & an ex-athlete. I am a big fan of F1 motorsports, and am very dedicated to my job (as it pays me the money I use to go to Florida).
A little bit about your ideal match: Relaxed & laid-back, a good sense of humour is a must as I love to laugh about myself, or you, or nothing in particular. Near or close; distance means nothing to me. Looking for a connection.


----------



## DisTito69

First Name: Tito

Location: Beverly Hills California

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: super thin

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Taco Bell Manager

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets:A couple of Gerbils named Mickey and Minnie 

Favorite activities: Nascar, football, Vegas, going to Disney World no drinking or drugs at all. I am straight edge as it gets.

Favorite movie: Lion King

Favorite color(s): White

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.

A little bit about yourself: I like to take it easy, never get to upset with anything. I do not take myself to serious and just want to meet someone down to earth. You also have to love Taco Bell.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone thats fun and attractive.


----------



## DisneyMagicCrew

First Name: Jennie

Location: Surrey, UK

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Colour: Blonde/Brown

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Nanny

Do you have any kids: None 

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: Traveling, anything Disney, reading, movies

Favourite film: Enchanted 

Favourite colour(s): Turquoise  

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella & Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself:  I enjoy anything Disney related! I have worked at WDW and on the Disney Magic! Also enjoy traveling and laughing! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with a good sense of humour and enjoys talking Disney!


----------



## DCTooTall

mandasorisrex said:


> My names Amanda, I don't do drugs, I am a Spartan, So check me out...






 I just had to look this up after that intro.  

http://youtu.be/roVMEBNizwM



Anyways....  for all you recent posters...      Feel free to come join us over in the Single Social Club thread.   We are a fun group and it's a great way to get to know your fellow DIS singles.


----------



## mandasorisrex

DCTooTall said:


> I just had to look this up after that intro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways....  for all you recent posters...      Feel free to come join us over in the Single Social Club thread.   We are a fun group and it's a great way to get to know your fellow DIS singles.



I'm glad that you enjoyed the intro.  I'll have to check out the other thread.


----------



## DisTito69

BUMP 

Tito


----------



## DisneyCeliac

First Name:  Jennifer

Location: Orlando, FL (yes, I know!!!)

Age:  26

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Librarian

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A Crowntail Betta named Bacchaus

Favorite activities: Reading, watching movies, pencil puzzles (crosswords, sudoku, etc)

Favorite movie: Depends on my mood.  Usually Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself:  I'm outgoing, kind, and a total nerd.  I'm not embarrassed to be overly goofy at the parks, and I love clever people.  I'm also looking for friends to visit the World, so please PM me if you're interested.

A little bit about your ideal match: Non drug user, non smoker (or trying to quit), someone who takes loyalty very seriously.  Someone who can support himself financially.  Someone who has motivation in his personal and professional life, but not at the expense of his family and friends.


----------



## disny4fun

Hello everyone...I would love to meet a Disney, fun loving man...here goes!

First Name: Felicia

Location: Tennessee

Age: 47

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Financial Specialist

Do you have any kids: Yes-1, she's 19

Do you have any pets: Dogs and a cat

Favorite activities: Pretty much anything.  I love to camp, hike, horseback ride, rollercoasters, photography, antiquing, entertain at home, and movies.  I enjoy checking out small towns and travel, but am looking for a partner!  I love to cook and bake. And of course LOVE Disney! 

Favorite movie: Besides Disney Movies, I love old classic movies ...Cary Grant, John Wayne, etc...

Favorite color(s): All colors...Red being my absolute favorite though

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Here's the hard part...I am old fashioned yet couragous.  My friends describe me as a person with an infectious personality.  Rarely am I in a bad mood.  I can laugh at myself and usually do...often.  My guilty pleasure is chips and salsa. I love animals and always wished I had more children.  I loved being a mom and wife.  Lastly, I love to create things and have a wild imagination.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone to join me on this adventure that we call life.


----------



## DisTito69

This thread is such a good idea 

Tito


----------



## DummbGiRL

First Name: Robin

Location: Seattle, WA

Age: almost 27

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde/Blue

Body Type:Slender/Athletic/Small curves

Ethnicity:White - The northern European kind 

Occupation: Gaming support industry

Do you have any kids: No, but definitely want someday.

Do you have any pets:No 

Favorite activities:Working out, cheer, skiing, Netflix, Disney, coloring Disney color books, puzzles, dancing

Favorite movie:Ever: Stardust, Disney: The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s):Purple - Go Dawgs!

Favorite Disney character(s):Baby Simba, Baby Pegasus, Stitch, Chip


----------



## gundo870

This is a great idea! I don't know if I will post, yet...

In the immortal words of MC Hammer, "Pumps and a bump..." (Just bumping up the thread)

First Name: 

Location: 

Age: 

Sex:

Hair/Eye Color:

Body Type:

Ethnicity:

Occupation: 

Do you have any kids:

Do you have any pets:

Favorite activities:

Favorite movie:

Favorite color(s):

Favorite Disney character(s):

A little bit about yourself: 

A little bit about your ideal match:


----------



## met19

First Name: will

Location: san diego

Age: 31

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: slender

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: medicine

Do you have any kids: none

Do you have any pets: nope, want a dog or cat though

Favorite activities: travel, photography, cooking, exploring the coast

Favorite movie: raiders of the lost ark.  fav Disney movie: wall-e

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): donald

A little bit about yourself: I'm an intelligent, fun, easy-going guy with a decent sense of humor. Some of my interests/hobbies include watching movies, reading, traveling.  I want to expand the list of countries I've been to.

A little bit about your ideal match:   Someone who knows has to have a good time and enjoy life. But the key is Personality (not gonna get anywhere without it!).


----------



## lthiesfeld07

First Name: Laura

Location: South Chicagoland

Age: 22, almost 23!

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/brown, Blue

Body Type: Curvy I guess?

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Went to school to become an elementary teacher, I work at a children's book warehouse in the collection development department

Do you have any kids: No, but want to someday!

Do you have any pets: a cat, Buster.

Favorite activities: loving all things Disney, watching movies, teaching dance, choreographing, coaching

Favorite movie: Forrest Gump, White Christmas, Beauty and the Beast, Alice in Wonderland

Favorite color(s): Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Winnie the Pooh, Snow White, 3 Fairies from Sleeping Beauty, Mickey and Minnie of course!

A little bit about yourself: I love all things Disney. I recently discovered Disney Podcasts and that is what I listen to while at work. I am family oriented and I like hanging out with my friends. I enjoy watching movies. I also enjoy coaching and teaching dance to children. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I would like someone who shares my love of Disney. I do see myself buying DVC someday and would like my match to agree to it. I would like someone to appreciate my interests. Right now my life kinda revolves around coaching and I love it. I would want him to understand and participate. Being trustworthy is a must as well!


----------



## palmettocharm

Dropping by to say "Hi!"

First Name: Amy

Location: Upstate, South Carolina

Age: 40

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Green/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Higher Education

Do you have any kids: one 

Do you have any pets: one - dog

Favorite activities: Disney (of course!), reading, music, running, shopping

Favorite movie: Too many to mention!  Love the 80's John Hughes' movies, though!

Favorite color(s):  Navy blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Dory

A little bit about yourself: Pretty laid back, fun-loving, a very busy but happy single mom, love to travel, especially to Disney!


----------



## Natalie_89

Yes im back ... single 



First Name:  Natalie

Location:  The UK

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: White British

Occupation:  Support Worker / Mummy

Do you have any kids: 1 little boy Joshua ..5

Do you have any pets: Kitten called Max

Favorite activities: Drawing, Disney World Visiting, 

Favorite movie: Pinocchio

Favorite color(s): Turquiose

Favorite Disney character(s): Pinocchio

A little bit about yourself:  Im natalie, im 22 and live in the UK. i have a 5 year old son. I absolutly love disney world, im newly single. i just cant seem to find my prince charming 

A little bit about your ideal match:

someone whos honest and funny and i can get on with. someone who shares some of the same passions as me but also has does there own thing and lets me do mine sometimes too. i personally think the key to a lasting relationship is not being in each others pockets 24/7
me (blonde)




me and my auntie (im the blonde one)




Josh and Max


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> Yes im back ... single



 back!   


To You,  and all the others who visit this happy place,  

  (Hey...  You can't blame a guy for stealing a Walt line on the DIS.  )



I just wanted to throw out the invite as well to join in the Singles Social Club thread.    It can be a lot of fun (when everybody isn't super-busy and actually posts),   and we are a very open and inviting group who love meeting new people and having them join in.


----------



## Natalie_89

thank you  i shall pop in


----------



## disney0304

First Name: Dorothy

Location: Wellington, Fl

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: A/P Supervisor for IVF Center

Do you have any kids: 1 daughter (12)

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs

Favorite activities: Hanging with friends and family, Going to WDW, and reading

Favorite movie: A Walk To Remember

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba

A little bit about yourself: I am a single mom to a wonderful daughter. I love what I do and have been with them for 14 years. I took my daughter to WDW when she turned 1 and have been going back 3-4 a year ever since.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who enjoys life and family. Someone who is easy to talk with and enjoys Disney as much as I do.


----------



## WheelCEO

double post


----------



## disney0304

WheelCEO said:


> Welcome! Good to see another south floridian on here!


 
Born and raised!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> back!
> 
> 
> To You,  and all the others who visit this happy place,
> 
> (Hey...  You can't blame a guy for stealing a Walt line on the DIS.  )
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to throw out the invite as well to join in the Singles Social Club thread.    It can be a lot of fun (when everybody isn't super-busy and actually posts),   and we are a very open and inviting group who love meeting new people and having them join in.



I second DC's invite to the Singles Social Club; Its 5 O'clock somewhere thread.  We are a fun group.  Just post whatever and an entire conversation can be built around it.  Many wonderful relationships (friends and otherwise) have been formed on that thread.  Come join us.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Not looking right now, might have found a fellow Disney lover. But would love to have some fellow Disney friends! 

I'm 24. Live in Jacksonville, Fl. And am an annual passholder! So I go quite often. IS there anybody around my area?


----------



## splashmtgirl83

First Name: Theresa

Location: Southeastern Wisconsin

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair/Blue Eyes

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Cosmotologist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Traveling, shopping, working out, hanging out with friends and family

Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story 1, 2, & 3, The Little Mermaid, Enchanted, The Great Mouse Detective & Monsters, Inc.
Non-Disney: Sorority Boys, The Notebook, Mallrats & Wedding Crashers

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): WOODY & DORY

A little bit about yourself: I am a wee bit irish, adventurous and thrill-seeking. I love music, concerts, great movies, wine with the girls & spending time with my family. Starting a new chapter in my life and ready for a new adventure. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Loves Disney and watching funny movies. Easy to talk to, great sense of humor, and trustworthy.


----------



## Jordanblackpool

First Name: Jordan

Location: Near Manchester, England

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black shaved hair, brown eyes

Body Type: Athleticly Skinny

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Business Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Football/Soccer (playing & watching) Boxing, going out, going to the gym, travelling, having fun!

Favorite movie: Finding Nemo - Dont laugh!

Non-Disney: Oceans 11 & 13, Superbad, American Pie, Sarah Marshall, The Wrestler

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Bruce The Shark

A little bit about yourself: Well what can I say? I get mistaken for Brad Pitt quite alot, im as funny as Will Ferrell, I can sing and dance like a young Michael Jackson and Im as stylish as David Beck.....I cant keep lying, haha none of the above is true.

Im a 25 year old guy from England, I spend abit of time over in the states, I like to have a laugh, sort of take life as it comes and dont like to take life too seriously, unless I have to. I can be quite sarcastic but at the same time, if it looks like fun im in! Im a big fan of music, sport and good food!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes having a laugh, enjoys travelling and going over to America, can put up with me and my football obsession and can put up with my singing in the car!

This is me....


----------



## Natalie_89

Jordanblackpool said:


> First Name: Jordan
> 
> Location: Near Manchester, England
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Black shaved hair, brown eyes
> 
> Body Type: Athleticly Skinny
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Business Manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Football/Soccer (playing & watching) Boxing, going out, going to the gym, travelling, having fun!
> 
> Favorite movie: Finding Nemo - Dont laugh!
> 
> Non-Disney: Oceans 11 & 13, Superbad, American Pie, Sarah Marshall, The Wrestler
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Bruce The Shark
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Well what can I say? I get mistaken for Brad Pitt quite alot, im as funny as Will Ferrell, I can sing and dance like a young Michael Jackson and Im as stylish as David Beck.....I cant keep lying, haha none of the above is true.
> 
> Im a 25 year old guy from England, I spend abit of time over in the states, I like to have a laugh, sort of take life as it comes and dont like to take life too seriously, unless I have to. I can be quite sarcastic but at the same time, if it looks like fun im in! Im a big fan of music, sport and good food!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes having a laugh, enjoys travelling and going over to America, can put up with me and my football obsession and can put up with my singing in the car!



hello fellow UKer


----------



## osukristin227

First Name: Kristin

Location: Columbus, OH

Age:30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Medical Lab Tech

Do you have any kids: No (but I have the sweetest niece and nephew, who I adore!)

Do you have any pets: 4 kitties

Favorite activities: I love movies, being outside, time with friends and family, Ohio State football, laughing, and enjoying being present in the moment.

Favorite movie:  any Disney movie, Harry Potter series, Zoolander...anything really

Favorite color(s): Blue, pink, and black

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White, Mickey and Minnie, Tink

A little bit about yourself: I'm relatively a quiet person, very pensive, and love to laugh.  I love pop culture and am definitely a nerd.  I have been a vegetarian for about 12 years, it's part of who I am, but I certainly don't force it on anyone.  I have a deep passion for caring for animals and work in a veterinary reference laboratory. My four kitties are Shae, Kenai, Wendy and Lily all of which were rescued. I grew up on a small farm with plently of animals, so four cats sounds like a lot to most people, but I could use a puppy dog. My mom and I have made it to Disney World every year (some years I'm not sure how) since 2004. There is nothing like a birthday in the World with your best friend!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that makes me laugh and love, is respectful and respectable, attractive and intelligent.


----------



## abernard

Name:  Anne
Location:  Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
Age:  54
Gender:  F
Hair/Eye Color:  Light brown/hazel
Body type:  
Ethnicity:  Caucasian
Occupation:  Customer Service Liaison
Kids:  4  (ages:  19, 21, 23 and 27)
Pets:  No
Activity:  Travel
Movie:  Suspense/thriller, comedies
Color:  Pink
Disney character:  Minnie
About myself:  i am outgoing, i love traveling, i love summer (don't like winter) as well as summer sports:  swimming, bicycling, walking around the lake, i like getting together with friends or my kids and going to the movies or restaurants, i am friendly, i have a positive attitude, i am honest, sincere, kind,  i have a good sense of humor, i enjoy going to our small group bible studies, 
About the other person:  someone who is compatible who loves traveling, who is honest, sincere and kind, outgoing and has same interests


----------



## Highlander82

Name: Tom
Location: Chicago
Age: 29
Gender: M
Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown
Body type: Athletic Fit
Ethnicity: Puerto Rican/White
Occupation: Trader
Kids: None that I know of
Pets: No
Activity: Traveling, Exploring new restaurants
Color: Blue/Sea Green
Disney character: Simba


----------



## Babiblues75

First Name: Christa
Location: Sullivan County, NY  
Age: 35
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/Blue
Body Type: Average
Ethnicity:Caucasian
Occupation: Systems Operator
Do you have any kids: No
Do you have any pets:  Yes
Favorite activities:Car shows & Traveling
Favorite movie: Transporter 1, 2, and 3
Favorite color(s): Yellow and Blue
Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger
A little bit about yourself: Very going workaholic but also tries to make as much time as possible to travel.  I also love workin on my cars and I attend as many car show as I can.
A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is a hardworker but knows when and how to have fun.  Also someone that lives his life to the fullest and laughs as much as possible


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

splashmtgirl83 said:


> First Name: Theresa
> 
> Location: Southeastern Wisconsin
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair/Blue Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Cosmotologist
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Traveling, shopping, working out, hanging out with friends and family
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story 1, 2, & 3, The Little Mermaid, Enchanted, The Great Mouse Detective & Monsters, Inc.
> Non-Disney: Sorority Boys, The Notebook, Mallrats & Wedding Crashers
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): WOODY & DORY
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a wee bit irish, adventurous and thrill-seeking. I love music, concerts, great movies, wine with the girls & spending time with my family. Starting a new chapter in my life and ready for a new adventure.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Loves Disney and watching funny movies. Easy to talk to, great sense of humor, and trustworthy.



Your way to hot to be single


----------



## GreatestModel

Seth
Male
30
New York
Single and No Kids
Love Disney, Try to go 3 Times a year


----------



## Bethislucy

First Name: Beth

Location: York, SC near Charlotte NC

Age: 31

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Green

Body Type: Pooh size

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Local Govt

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: Reading, hanging out w/ my family & Friends. Watching college football, and MLB.

Favorite movie: A league of their own and several Disney ones

Favorite color(s): Green, Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald duck

A little bit about yourself: I am a Christian and that's very important to who I am. I love to go to the movies, drink coffee and just have fun. Life is to short to waste it. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A christian guy that likes family.


----------



## Emissary

I'm giving this another shot....


First Name: Matt

Location: Lake Buena Vista, FL

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Both brown

Body Type: Slightly chubby, but working on it.

Ethnicity: Hispanic, but most people assume I'm white or Italian

Occupation: Lucky enough to be a Cast Member

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: I have a cat

Favorite activities: Hanging out with friends, watching TV, playing board games, cooking, playing out in the parks, among other things

Favorite movie: Disney: Beauty and the Beast, A Goofy Movie, The Mighty Ducks, Enchanted. Non-Disney: Back To The Future, Mrs. Doubtfire, Ocean's 11, Serenity

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Chicken Little

A little bit about yourself: I love to make people laugh. I'm kind of a nerd. I'm quirky. I'm dedicated. It's really difficult for me to talk about myself in a self-description, but I'd be more than happy to answer any questions asked. Feel free to PM me.

A little bit about your ideal match: I operate a lot on feeling. I don't have a list of qualities I look for (but a sense of humor is a must), it's more of a seeing if we fit together approach I have. Want to find out?


----------



## evildiva

Trying this again...

First Name: Katie

Location: Bel Air, MD

Age: 31

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red Hair, Hazel Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Federal Government

Do you have any kids: No kids

Do you have any pets: No pets

Favorite activities: Travel, going to the beach, walking around the harbor, going to concerts, going to Ravens games

Favorite movie: Finding Nemo, Aladin, Mary Poppins, Empire Records is a movie that I will always watch

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Maleficent

A little bit about yourself: I am a thirty-one year old girl next door. I own my own condo and I am very close with my family. I love to travel and wish I could do more internationally. I am outgoing and love to have fun. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My match would ideally start out as my friend first and all the rest would follow. But he will need to be my "partner in crime." If you love Disney and going to the parks, then all the better!






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tinkerbell87512

First Name: Cheryl

Location: New Hampshire

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Dog

Favorite activities: hanging out with friends, baking/cooking, traveling. 

Favorite movie(s): Aladdin, Little Mermaid, Non-Disney: Titanic  

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink

A little bit about yourself: I love to have fun but can be kind of shy at first. Takes a little time for me to come out of my shell. Always up to try something new. I love to travel, specially down to WDW. I like music and movies. Anything else just shoot me a PM!


----------



## nannye

First Name: Erin

Location: Ontario, Canada

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: green/hazel/blue (they change)

Body Type: larger but working on it. 

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: I am a nanny, but am am also a JK-10 teacher.

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: scrapbooking, photography, reading

Favorite movie: I love lots of movies, do not have a true favourite.

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Hmmm well I'm a girl Minnie & Tink

A little bit about yourself: I love to have fun, am rather shy and it does take me a little to open up a bit more. Love Disney, but have only been twice. Am a huge movie fan, love going to movies and out for dinner. Love rides and 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone to see's beauty on the inside and as well as the outside. I am always told by others what a great person I am, but feel others don't look past the outside. I am overweight and am working on it!  Looking for someone who is okay with going slow, financially stable (not to mean that you own your own home etc...) but just someone with their head on straight. Must love Disney!


----------



## LaneOT

First Name: _Malanie...It's Hawaiin, but sadly, I am not_[/COLOR][/COLOR]

Location:_New York_ 

Age: _36_

Sex:_Female_

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde/Blue

Body Type:Plus size...why beat around the bush!!

Ethnicity:_Puerto Rican/ White_

Occupation: _Occupational Therapist_

Do you have any kids:_Yes..two.  Son 14 and Daughter 12_

Do you have any pets:_No_

Favorite activities:_Reading, taking nice walks, listening to music, shopping, spending time with my family_

Favorite movie:_ tough one cuz I'm a huge movie buff, but I'd have to say its a tie between "The Birdcage" and "The Princess Bride"_

Favorite color(s): _ Blue and Black_

Favorite Disney character(s):_Love me some Jack Skellington!!!!_

A little bit about yourself:  _I am definately a kid at heart...  I love all things Disney and travel to the World once a year.  Love listening to music and watching movies (also love finding out movie trivia and the nuances that people might miss).  Very family oriented and a great cook...   Modest, you say?  Never!
_

A little bit about your ideal match:  _someone who shares my passion for Disney...who will not freak out if made to be "That Guy" in Monsters Inc Laugh Floor... someone who will sit with my kids and I and be perfectly at ease singing the theme song to "Its A Small World"...ok, maybe thats a bit much...  Oh yeah, and someone who has a sense of humor!_


----------



## Mickey_fan_4_life

First Name: Heather

Location: New York

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown / brown

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Legal

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities:  Anything Disney, traveling, hanging out with friends and family, going to the movies, taking in a baseball game, shopping, dancing	chatting, going to the gym, seeing Broadway musicals, dining out

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, My Cousin Vinny, Legally Blonde, Wedding Crashers, Pride and Prejudice, and pretty much all Disney!

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself:  I'm a recent law school graduate who is a kid at heart.  I haven't met "the one" yet, so I figured I'd give this a try.  I'm ambitious and a hard worker. I'm caring, generous, compassionate, and very dependable. I would do anything for the people I care about. I like learning new things and meeting new people. I prefer to spend my days laughing and having fun. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Well, a Disney fan is a given!    He's hard working, ambitious, knows how to have fun, is genuine, and likes to travel.


----------



## taurus8012

ptted said:


> First Name: Patricia
> 
> Location: FL
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Brown
> 
> Body Type: 5'5 Curvy (in all the right places, lol)
> 
> Ethnicity: Black
> 
> Occupation: Engineer
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No (travel to much for work)
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disney. Traveling. Watching football (GO Ravens!)
> 
> Favorite movie: I love movies, can't pick just one.
> Fav Classic Disney: Swiss Family Robinson and Parent Trap, not cartoons, but classic disney movies
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Love hanging out with friends, traveling, going to Disney, hanging out with family (especially my brother)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> Someone mature, with a sense of humor, who likes Disney as much as I do.  Someone caring and patient.



You sound like someone too good to be true.....


----------



## Ride the Wild Toad

First Name: Doug

Location: Dayton, OH or Central Jersey

Age: 23

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Grad Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Sports (baseball, basketball, tennis), Swing dancing

Favorite movie: Disney - Fox and the Hound; Overall - Bad Company

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Dopey

A little bit about yourself: I'm currently earning a Masters in Clinical Psychology.  I love games of all sorts, especially trivia and word games. I like to listen to music at all times of day and sing along.  I also enjoy dancing (swing, ballroom, whatever).  I love to travel and want to see a lot of what the world has to offer.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is smart and has a sense of humor. She also wants to see and experience the world (both Disney and Earth).


----------



## JMR859

First Name: John

Location: Western Massachusetts

Age: 42

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: 6' 2" 238

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Government

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes (2) yellow labs

Favorite activities: WDW (of course!), model trains, dogs, whatever...

Favorite movie: Star Wars. (I'm a kid at heart!)

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I've been divorced for about a year now, I'd like to find someone to enjoy life with.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is caring, loving, has to love Disney!


----------



## Tori 2001

First Name: Dana

Location: Midwest

Age: 51, maturity level about 12...

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brownish blondish mess. bloodshot blue

Body Type: 6'2, 200. everything functions most of the time.

Ethnicity: norwegian and irish American

Occupation: journalist, also operate a children's charity

Do you have any kids: son and daughter at college age

Do you have any pets: yep, strays and shelter refugees. love animals

Favorite activities: Biking, walking, running, beaches, movies, reading, art and photography, history, jumping in fountains...

Favorite movie: Love Actually or Green Street Hooligans... how's that for eclectic?

Favorite color(s): Anything bright.

Favorite Disney character(s): jack sparrow? or maybe Little Leota at the Haunted Mansion? The goats at Animal Kingdom seem to like the taste of me, if they count.

A little bit about yourself: New to this and sooo uncomfortable... single father looking to start with friendship minus drama. Lifelong Disney World fan, so might as well start with that in common. Like to keep moving and exploring, not much of a sofa sitter. Nonsmoker, nondrinker.  Simple pleasures. Good pizza. Good music. Good people. A good laugh out loud now and again. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Like people who are warm, friendly and intelligent, active, don't take life too seriously.


----------



## Gina

JMR859 said:


> First Name: John
> 
> Location: Western Massachusetts
> 
> Age: 42
> 
> Favorite movie: Star Wars. (I'm a kid at heart!)





Yay, another Star Wars nerd!! Love it.  


-gina-


----------



## cknguyen617

*First Name*: Carol 

*Location*: Rowland Heights, CA (LA County)

*Age*: 28

*Sex*: Female

*Hair/Eye Color*: Black/Brown

*Body Type*: Average, 5'2"

*Ethnicity*: Asian-Vietnamese

*Occupation*: Registered Nurse

*Do you have any kid*s: do you count my pets??

*Do you have any pets*: 2 dogs and 1 cat

*Favorite activities*: Going to Disney!!! Traveling, cooking, crafts, amateur foodie (love trying new foods and taking pics of food!), photography

*Favorite movie*: not sure... but I love all the Disney cartoons!! 

*Favorite color(s*): PINK!!!

*Favorite Disney character(s)*: Ariel, Jasmine, Belle... Mickey, Donald, and Goofy

*A little bit about yourself*: I'm a true adventurer at heart and a total foodie. I love to explore new places and try new activities. I've done various things which includes taking a cross country road trip, kayaking in Spain, snorkeling, jet skiing, jumping off boats in the Amazon! I would love to take a food road trip and I'm a total coffee addict. I LOVE Disney (duh! LOL)

I'm shy at first, but outgoing and silly when you get to know me. I like to laugh and think that those silly moments make for wonderful memories. I'm laid back and can be spontaneous. Negative vibes aren't my thing. I say learn to laugh at yourself, life, and just have fun 

*A little bit about your ideal match*: He would have to love Disney and travel as much as me!! I like people who are easy going and adventureous... someone who complements, not complicates my life!


FYI: I'm thinking of taking a somewhat spontaneous, spur of the moment whim trip to WDW in November since I have like a week off... nothing planned yet, but SERIOUSLY considering it!! If anyone is planning on going at the beginning of November and would like to meet up, let me know! I'm still working up the nerve to travel solo  I wish I was brave like all you solo travelers!!!


----------



## Andrew015

Welcome aboard, Carol!   

I'm thinking about a November trip, but don't have anything carved in stone (obviously, very last minute).   

Anywho's it, I'll give you a shout if I end up putting something together


----------



## cknguyen617

Andrew015 said:


> Welcome aboard, Carol!
> 
> I'm thinking about a November trip, but don't have anything carved in stone (obviously, very last minute).
> 
> Anywho's it, I'll give you a shout if I end up putting something together



Yea... it is kinda last minute, lol. But who cares if you have fun!!!

I have not booked anything yet either... but I want to!! YES, please let me know if you make plans!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

everyone!  Make sure you come check out the Singles Social Club thread as we all have a blast chatting over there.  It's a great way to actually get to know some of the other singles of the group.   (We've had a couple meets already,  and some great friendships have developed).


And Carol,   i'll be down at WDW from November 5th-13th.   My Princess is arriving on the 10th,  But i'm pretty much solo for most of the week.   If you come down around that time and want a park touring buddy,   I'm always happy to meet new people.


----------



## WDW Fan since 1975

First Name: Mike

Location: Pittsburgh PA area

Age: 47

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Shaved head, Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Legal

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: 2 great dogs

Favorite activities: Snow skiing, biking, spooky movies, magic, WDW!

Favorite movie: Nightmare before Christmas, Matrix, It's a Wonderful Life, Evil Dead, A Christmas Story, so many others...

Favorite color(s):  Green and Gray

Favorite Disney character(s):  Does Hatbox Ghost count?  Donald Duck then!

A little bit about yourself: 5 foot 7, non smoker, loves to laugh every day, doesn't read sports page - too busy having fun.  I fix up pinball machines for fun and collect a few things that I like.  Love Chinese food.  Always enjoy dinner and movies.  Middle of the road politically.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Should love to laugh, not be high maintenance, and be a good person.


----------



## happybratpack

First Name: Maryann

Location: Dallas/Ft Worth, Texas

Age: 38 (eek)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Management

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yep...5 dogs (see blog in link)

Favorite activities: WDW, animal rescue, blogging

Favorite movie: Star Wars, various chick flicks, POTC

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Gotta be Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Been single for about 1.5 years now from a long-term relationship, work full time, spend lots of time with the pups, working on some home improvement projects.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love WDW and dogs.


----------



## cknguyen617

DCTooTall said:


> everyone!  Make sure you come check out the Singles Social Club thread as we all have a blast chatting over there.  It's a great way to actually get to know some of the other singles of the group.   (We've had a couple meets already,  and some great friendships have developed).
> 
> 
> And Carol,   i'll be down at WDW from November 5th-13th.   My Princess is arriving on the 10th,  But i'm pretty much solo for most of the week.   If you come down around that time and want a park touring buddy,   I'm always happy to meet new people.




 ... I don't think I'll be going in November... the plane tickets are more than I expected... maybe in December I can go...


----------



## disneyworld4life

First Name: Jason

Location: New York

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: light brown / blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Resort

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Disney Vacations, Movies, Baseball, Going out to eat, Travelling.

Favorite movie: Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Lion King

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba

A little bit about yourself: I am in school, and will graduate in December of 2012.  I love Disney World, watching movies and baseball, playing sports.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, someone who is confident, funny, and honest.


----------



## disneyworld4life

Hello everyone.  I just posted my profile above.  I have a Disney World vacation for 2 scheduled in February. I was going with my gf, but we have recently broken up.  I was going to cancel, but am now thinking of going myself, or trying to find someone else to go with.  Hopefully it won't be too hard to find someone who wants a free vacation.


----------



## KaseeLee

First Name: Kasee

Location: Philly

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Currently my hair is reddish/brown, but I like to dye it often and my eyes are blue

Body Type: average to curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: currently I am a bartender/server going to school for my MBA

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats Batman and Cracker

Favorite activities: watching sports, reading, walks, planning, and of course disney

Favorite movie: there are too many, all boston based movies; The Departed, The Town, Good Will Hunting, etc.  But let's talk Disney I'd have to say Peter Pan and 101 Dalmatians

Favorite color(s): Purple and gray and of course together

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink and Peter Pan

A little bit about yourself: I'm originally from Maine and yes it's cold, I love Boston and am trying to figure out why I moved to Philly from there a year ago, I know more about sports than most girls so guys are either scared of me or just think of me as one of them, I work a ton for two reasons I like to play hard and that costs money and I really like my job.

A little bit about your ideal match: The perfect guy would be into sports as much as I am, love food and is good a cook or likes to go out to eat because I don't really like to cook, must like cats, wants to travel, and knows how to have fun no matter what.


----------



## jmercer25

First Name: Josh

Location: The Florida Panhandle

Age: 24

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown.

Body Type: 6'0.  A little big but almost to my goal.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Currently, internet marketing.  Future, themed entertainment or something similar.

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: One, a blonde cocker spaniel named Caleb, so maybe I do have a son.

Favorite activities: Disney of course, watching movies, Internet, music, teaching myself guitar, traveling.    

Favorite movie: Oh, I have several.  Favorite Disney movies are The Lion King, Lilo and Stitch, and Tangled.  Other movies include The Dark Knight, The Hangover, Hot Rod, and other stupid/funny movies.

Favorite TV Shows: The Office, Parks and Recreation, The Walking Dead, SNL, and Late Night with Jimmy Fallon.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy and Stitch (only the movie version)

A little bit about yourself: I'm a pretty easy-going guy.  I'm a Christian, and my beliefs are important to me, so a girl that shares my beliefs is pretty imperative.  I'm not a very typical Christian; my beliefs are my beliefs and I try not to let traditions define me.  Favorite classic Disney rides are Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion.  Favorite "new" ride is Tower of Terror.  I'm not a "Disney purist" I guess; I enjoy theme parks in general, and enjoy going to the Wizarding World as well, and I'm equally knowledgeable about the other Orlando parks.

A little bit about your ideal match: As stated before, a Christian, preferably near my age.  I really like smart and funny girls.  I really like cute girls in every sense of the word.  Weird, nerdy, dorky?  I am too so it'd be fun to share a mutual weirdness.  I go to the parks pretty often so if you just want to hang out, that's fine too.

Picture:


----------



## disneypryncess

disneyworld4life said:


> Hello everyone.  I just posted my profile above.  I have a Disney World vacation for 2 scheduled in February. I was going with my gf, but we have recently broken up.  I was going to cancel, but am now thinking of going myself, or trying to find someone else to go with.  Hopefully it won't be too hard to find someone who wants a free vacation.



With an offer like that, I'm sure you will make alot of new friends fast! hehehe


----------



## DFD

Trick or treat!!!!!!!!​


----------



## DFD

disneypryncess said:


> With an offer like that, I'm sure you will make alot of new friends fast! hehehe



does it fall on Feb. 29????


----------



## Special Agent Jazz

Alright I'll try this.

First Name: Jo

Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Age: 37

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown for both.

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Canadian born Asian

Occupation: Executive Assistant/Coordinator

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog, 1 Horse.

Favorite activities: Photography, Travel, Horseback riding, Trying New Things

Favorite movie: Pete's Dragon

Favorite color(s): Blue, Green, Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, Beaker, Giselle

A little bit about yourself: I'm really laidback and calm with a sense of humour.  I tend to be abit of a goof and just a homebody at some times.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has an open mind, an animal lover (since I do have a horse), willing to do new things and loves to enjoy life.


----------



## tellemarie

First Name: Shantelle

Location: Raleigh, NC

Age: 23

Sex: Girl!

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown (naturally black)/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy but starting to work on it, I have a 5k in February! 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Insurance customer service

Do you have any kids: not now, would like to have 1-2 in the future

Do you have any pets: not right now, although I love them all!

Favorite activities: travel, taking classes, reading, going to museums, also just started volunteering at an historical site and I'm loving it!

Favorite movie: Disney - Meet the Robinsons, Wall-E, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Lilo & Stitch, and many others! Non-Disney - Star Wars, Corpse Bride (although I'm a firm Emily/Victor, not Victoria!), Transformers, Housesitter, all HP movies and does Doctor Who count as a movie?!

Favorite color(s): red & green

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie & Mickey, Stitch, & Duffy 

A little bit about yourself: I'm starting to get very busy, I'm not in school this semester but my job keeps me busy enough. As I said before I'm starting to volunteer at a local Historic site giving tours of the grounds and home and I'm loving it! I love working with kids and hope to involve that in my future (I'm considering my options of returning to work at WDW!) but right now I'm just working on everything. I love doing new things and traveling is of course my ultimate passion. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who doesn't need to be on the go 24/7. I love to go explore new places but I enjoy taking it slow sometimes, exploring little known places. I believe in building relationships, taking things slowly and becoming friends first and moving from there, but I also base a lot of what I do on feelings. 

And this is me below on Halloween! I had forgotten my Minnie ears that day :





And myself at Morocco (in EPCOT, of course!):


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

tellemarie said:


> First Name: Shantelle
> 
> Location: Raleigh, NC
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Sex: Girl!
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown (naturally black)/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Curvy but starting to work on it, I have a 5k in February!
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Insurance customer service
> 
> Do you have any kids: not now, would like to have 1-2 in the future
> 
> Do you have any pets: not right now, although I love them all!
> 
> Favorite activities: travel, taking classes, reading, going to museums, also just started volunteering at an historical site and I'm loving it!
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney - Meet the Robinsons, Wall-E, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Lilo & Stitch, and many others! Non-Disney - Star Wars, Corpse Bride (although I'm a firm Emily/Victor, not Victoria!), Transformers, Housesitter, all HP movies and does Doctor Who count as a movie?!
> 
> Favorite color(s): red & green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie & Mickey, Stitch, & Duffy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm starting to get very busy, I'm not in school this semester but my job keeps me busy enough. As I said before I'm starting to volunteer at a local Historic site giving tours of the grounds and home and I'm loving it! I love working with kids and hope to involve that in my future (I'm considering my options of returning to work at WDW!) but right now I'm just working on everything. I love doing new things and traveling is of course my ultimate passion.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who doesn't need to be on the go 24/7. I love to go explore new places but I enjoy taking it slow sometimes, exploring little known places. I believe in building relationships, taking things slowly and becoming friends first and moving from there, but I also base a lot of what I do on feelings.
> 
> And this is me below on Halloween! I had forgotten my Minnie ears that day :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And myself at Morocco (in EPCOT, of course!):



TOTAL HOTNESS


----------



## tinker~bell

First Name: Hillary

Location: King of Prussia, Pa

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/ Green

Body Type: averageish/curvy

Ethnicity: caucasian 

Occupation: hairstylist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog(boxer), 1 cat

Favorite activities: Travel, anything outdoors, volunteering

Favorite movie: ? hmm I have a lot of favorites

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh more than anything. Life is too short to take too seriously. I work hard but also know how to have a great time. I'm a drive with the windows down and the radio up kind of girl. Friends and family are extremely important to me. I can be a little shy or quiet when I first meet people, but, once I get to know you a little I am very far from that. I am a little bit of a free spirit. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who I can laugh with and that has a sense of adventure. I love traveling and seeing new places so someone who enjoys that. If they loved Disney as well that would be amazing!

I tried to insert pictures but I don't have enough posts yet. If you want to see a pic just ask


----------



## DisneyDanielle1

.


----------



## DCTooTall

one and all!

  I know I can sound like a broken record at times,   but please feel free to drop in over at the Singles Social Club thread.   We always love to meet new people,  and it's a great place to just chill out, chat,  and get to know your fellow single DIS'ers without needing to worry about cluttering up this profile thread.


Join now,   and we are even running a special to Celebrate our Bartender's new job and engagement....   First drink is on the house!


----------



## EvoldicA

First Name: William (or Bill)

Location: Tampa Bay Area, Florida [2hrs from WDW] 

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish Brown?/Gray or Blue depending on mood.

Body Type: Thinish

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail Management and Lighting Technician/Designer

Do you have any kids: Not currently.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Amusement Parks [I have an AP @ BGT and Seaworld... waiting for a reason to get one for Disney (hint, hint?)], Roller Coasters, Ice Skating, Concerts, and working with Lighting 

Favorite movie: I can't pick just one...  Depends on my mood!

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Don't have one yet?

A little bit about yourself: I'm shy and awkward around people at first.  I wear my heart on my sleeve, and that can get me in trouble.  I love to be creative, and I take every opportunity I can to use my technical skills in this way.     

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is honest, caring, smart, a bit of a dork, and is perfectly content with just hanging out together.  I love to travel, and it would be awesome to have someone to do it with.  Maybe I just want someone who wouldn't mind cuddling while watching fireworks at Disney.   (For the few weeks a year when it's not extremely hot at night in Florida.)


----------



## Disneyfan71

Name: Bill

Location: North Carolina

Age: 39 (will be 40 next month)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde with some gray/Blue eyes.

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: Yes, one dog

Favorite activities: Movies, camping, cooking, going to amusement parks, listening to music, writing, being outdoors. 

Favorite movie: I can't pick just one... Depends on my mood!

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess Aurora, Snow White, Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I am a divorced male, almost 40, working a retail job.  I have to do what I have to do.  I live in North Carolina, love all things Disney of course.  I am very passionate, caring, honest and open.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is honest, caring, smart, easy to get along with.  Someone that doesn't mind distance being a factor really.   I think if two people truly want to be together they will.  And of course someone I can go to Disney with   Don't be shy, drop me a line.


----------



## Christine9125

sorry


----------



## gundo870

First Name: Dean

Location: Redondo Beach, CA

Age: 41

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blk/Bro

Body Type: Somewhere in the Middle

Ethnicity: Japanese

Occupation: Yes...Actually more like a typical city job, however I have the reputation of being the resident joker but I am good at what I do.

Do you have any kids: 2

Do you have any pets: No, but I love animals especially dogs. 

Favorite activities: Besides spending time with my boys, I am a pretty nerdy guy. Photography, computer games, spending time on a few blog sites and especially planning my next vacation.

Favorite movie: I have no on favorite movie, but I love comedies (some chick flicks, Shhh!) and Star Wars!

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mr M himself

A little bit about yourself: I am pretty down to earth, but I do procrastinate...I'll write more about it later. 

I guess I am pretty nerdy goofball and love to spend time on the computer and taking pictures. I am still learning a lot about photography and that is my passion. I like to play outdoors, but also like my time being a couch potato. I also love food! If I were to win the lotto, I would gain so much weight because I would travel to eat all the food of the world. Oh, I also love to cook.


A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet someone who is open minded and well rounded. Someone who does not think the world revolves around herself.


To be continued (maybe even a pic?)...


----------



## Mariatia20

First Name: Maria

Location: South Carolina

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/brown and blue eyes

Body Type: petite

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: management

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: currently no, my precious dog died earlier this year

Favorite activities: traveling, drinking beer, all things Disney World and Disney Cruise Line

Favorite movie:  Holiday, Sweet Home Alabama....??

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): The originals - Mickey Mouse, Minnie, Pluto

A little bit about yourself:Well, to be honest, I don't really know. I mean, I thought I knew all about myself, but lately, not so sure, lol.... I enjoying being around happy people, I get real excited over the Holidays, presents and sweet acts of kindness.

A little bit about your ideal match: The perfect guy would be nice, thoughtful, kind, friendly, outgoing, enjoys traveling, enjoys going out to eat, knows how to stick to a budget with good credit, nice looking, tall, enjoys sports, can drink a beer or enjoy a nice glass of wine, likes dogs, no cats, humble personality, can laugh and enjoy life


----------



## Andrew015

Mariatia20 said:


> First Name: Maria
> 
> Location: South Carolina
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/brown and blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: petite
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: management
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: currently no, my precious dog died earlier this year
> 
> Favorite activities: traveling, drinking beer, all things Disney World and Disney Cruise Line
> 
> Favorite movie:  Holiday, Sweet Home Alabama....??
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): The originals - Mickey Mouse, Minnie, Pluto
> 
> A little bit about yourself:Well, to be honest, I don't really know. I mean, I thought I knew all about myself, but lately, not so sure, lol.... I enjoying being around happy people, I get real excited over the Holidays, presents and sweet acts of kindness.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: The perfect guy would be nice, thoughtful, kind, friendly, outgoing, enjoys traveling, enjoys going out to eat, knows how to stick to a budget with good credit, nice looking, tall, enjoys sports, can drink a beer or enjoy a nice glass of wine, likes dogs, no cats, humble personality, can laugh and enjoy life



You had me up until "no cats" (I have one), but I also like dogs   Otherwise, I think you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## SIMBAisKING

First Name: Josh

Location: Pembroke Pines, FL

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Hazel eyes

Body Type:Athletic

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Warehouse manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 dog (lab)

Favorite activities: Working out, going to the beach, writing/reading

Favorite movie: Changes every week, right now I'll go with Into the Wild

Favorite color(s):Green, Black

Favorite Disney character(s):Simba, Genie, 

A little bit about yourself: Singe, good looking, young, who can resist that?

A little bit about your ideal match: Smart, funny, creative, passionate, caring, genuine


----------



## roxysmum123

First Name: Norma

Location: south of Toronto, Ontario

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red hair, Hazel eyes

Body Type: Curvy (in all the right places)

Occupation: Social worker and dog trainer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a Flat-Coated Retriever

Favorite activities: walking/hiking with the dog, live music, movies, trivia nights

Favorite movie: non-Disney, Stardust.  Disney, I kinda go through phases, lately it's been Lilo and Stitch and Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s): Dory blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Classic Disney, Mickey.  Post-Pixar Disney, Dory

A little bit about yourself: I'm a single, never married, Disney lover just seeing who's out there.  I don't think I've seen many Canadians on here, so who knows.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can understand that Disney is not just for kids, open minded, well rounded, educated and able to hold their own in a battle of the wits.


----------



## taramoz

Mariatia20 said:


> First Name: Maria
> 
> Location: South Carolina
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/brown and blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: petite
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: management
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: currently no, my precious dog died earlier this year
> 
> Favorite activities: traveling, drinking beer, all things Disney World and Disney Cruise Line
> 
> Favorite movie:  Holiday, Sweet Home Alabama....??
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): The originals - Mickey Mouse, Minnie, Pluto
> 
> A little bit about yourself:Well, to be honest, I don't really know. I mean, I thought I knew all about myself, but lately, not so sure, lol.... I enjoying being around happy people, I get real excited over the Holidays, presents and sweet acts of kindness.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: The perfect guy would be nice, thoughtful, kind, friendly, outgoing, enjoys traveling, enjoys going out to eat, knows how to stick to a budget with good credit, nice looking, tall, enjoys sports, can drink a beer or enjoy a nice glass of wine, likes dogs, no cats, humble personality, can laugh and enjoy life



You and I sound like we would be good friends!


----------



## MinnieM0m

First Name: Kate

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde

Body Type: Short and curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Office drone

Do you have any kids: one DS

Do you have any pets: nope, highly allergic to pretty much everything

Favorite activities: Tennis, shopping, movies, traveling

Favorite movie: Pretty Woman

Favorite color(s): Sparkly pink 

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I like long walks on the beach.... lol ok really I'm a single mom who is very family orientated. I love to hang out with friends, watch sports, go out, etc. Packer fan for life!  

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who is mature, a family man, into sports, and doesn't mind that I never stop talking


----------



## RadicalDreamer

I'm new to this whole...thing, haha. I'm actually a pretty firm believer of meeting people through hobbies/work/whatever, but I thought I'd give this a shot!

First Name: Brittany

Location: What feels like the Tundra

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/Brown

Body Type: Petite

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Actress and retail when that's slow

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yep, one dog and one kitty.

Favorite activities: Disney (hurr), acting, videogames, singing, drawing, embroidery, watching hockey! walking when the weather is nice and warm, cosplay...I am a total geek.

Favorite movie: Disney- Beauty and the Beast/Tangled, NonDisney- Moulin Rouge

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse! 

A little bit about yourself: First off, I'm really bad at describing myself XX; I'm sort of a geek. I love Disney and have wanted to work and live in Orlando since I was 14. I'm short and cute not tall and beautiful, but I'm okay with that. I love watching hockey and going to hockey games! I'm a recent college graduate with a BFA in Cinema/Animation and a BA in Theatre. I believe wholeheartedly in the magic and power of imagination. Mickey and Minnie Mouse are my favorite couple of all time =)

A little bit about your ideal match: Okay this might sound bizarre, but I'm not looking for a prince charming. I mean, as nice at it would be to have a knight in shining armor sweep me off my feet, that just isn't the kind of guy I'm into. I really am looking for a man who is honest. Someone like Mickey (and I don't mean that in a weird way...), who makes mistakes and can own up to them; who would love me just the way I am even though I'm not a glamorous "princess" =) Someone who wouldn't be embarrassed to wear mouse ears with me! And I guess, someone who gets just as excited about Disney as I do!

Sorry, I'm not really good at this kind of thing, but I hope this was okay! Oh! Annnd I can't post a picture because I'm new =( Sorry...


----------



## DCTooTall

everyone to the Adults/Singles threads!  I'd like to invite everyone to feel free to join us over in the Singles Social Club.   We are a fun bunch and it's a great place to chat and get to know others without cluttering up this profile thread.


We look forward to seeing you!


----------



## CP2003Alumni

First Name: Dawn

Location: San Antonio, TX

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher/Grad Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: reading, being outdoors

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast or Love Actually

Favorite color(s): teal and black

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I am a fulltime Special Education teacher in San Antonio. I love my job! I have lived in SA most of my life, but consider Florida to be a second home especially since my Disney CP in 2003, although I do not visit as much as I would like. Looking forward to my trip to The World Dec. 20 - 29 this year 

A little bit about your ideal match: I want someone with a sense of humor, goofy, willing to try new things, and has a kind heart.


----------



## Axelrodb1

First Name: Brittany

Location: Lake worth, FL

Age: 26

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Starting up a website as we speak

Do you have any kids: 1 little guy

Do you have any pets: 2 kittens

Favorite activities: camping, fishing, DISNEY, country music

Favorite movie: I actually really like the saw movies, and Mrs. Doubtfire cracks me up to this day.

Favorite color(s): silver

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: I am really easy going, I am just enjoying life right now and trying to take in as much as I can!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone also easy going, spontaneous and loves to have fun.


----------



## stitch1986

First Name: Christine

Location:AZ til march then orlando,FL

Age:25

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color:brown, hazel

Body Type:excessive baggage but working on it

Ethnicity:white

Occupation:medical assistant

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs, pom and toy fox terrier

Favorite activities: playing pool,bowling,mini golf, amusement parks, photography

Favorite movie:lilo and stitch,pirates, NBC, transformers, aladdin, lion king, sweeney todd,corpse bride and many more

Favorite color(s):blue,black,pink

Favorite Disney character(s):stitch,jack sparrow,jack skellington,mickey,ariel,aladdin, timon and pumba

A little bit about yourself:I am shy at first then I open up, but other then that I am easy going and like to just live life to fullest and take one day at a time

A little bit about your ideal match:I am looking for someone who likes disney as much as I do or someone who appreciates me love for disney. I am also looking for someone who likes watching football, easy going, caring, honest, and likes to have fun doing anything.


----------



## stitch1986

Emissary said:


> I'm giving this another shot....
> 
> 
> First Name: Matt
> 
> Location: Lake Buena Vista, FL
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Both brown
> 
> Body Type: Slightly chubby, but working on it.
> 
> Ethnicity: Hispanic, but most people assume I'm white or Italian
> 
> Occupation: Lucky enough to be a Cast Member
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: I have a cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Hanging out with friends, watching TV, playing board games, cooking, playing out in the parks, among other things
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: Beauty and the Beast, A Goofy Movie, The Mighty Ducks, Enchanted. Non-Disney: Back To The Future, Mrs. Doubtfire, Ocean's 11, Serenity
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Chicken Little
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love to make people laugh. I'm kind of a nerd. I'm quirky. I'm dedicated. It's really difficult for me to talk about myself in a self-description, but I'd be more than happy to answer any questions asked. Feel free to PM me.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I operate a lot on feeling. I don't have a list of qualities I look for (but a sense of humor is a must), it's more of a seeing if we fit together approach I have. Want to find out?



you sound like a fun person to be around!


----------



## Nascia

First Name: Kelly

Location: Pennsylvania

Age: 31, for a few more weeks anyway

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Hazel

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Management/ Government

Do you have any kids: Yep

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Spending time with family and friends, travelling, reading, skiing, playing and watching sports  especially football and basketball

Favorite movie: Harry Potter series, Pirates, Anything with George Clooney or Will Farrell

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Wall E

A little bit about yourself: Im very dedicated to my family and friends.  I have my Masters degree in Psychology and work as a program director for a social services agency.  Im usually pretty laid back and easy going.  I enjoy meeting new people and trying new things.  I like to go out and have fun but can also enjoy a quite night home.  I dont think Im looking for a real serious relationship but would not rule it out if I met the right person.  I have a photo I can email, am not sure how to post it.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal guy would be someone whos responsible, kind, intelligent and somewhat outgoing.  Hed have to be respectful and share some of the same interests.


----------



## parrotbay51

Hi Kelly,

            Where do you live in Pa?

Tim


----------



## Nascia

parrotbay51 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> Where do you live in Pa?
> 
> Tim



Hi Tim,

I live in Cental Pa, almost dead center between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh.  Although with work I pretty much travel all over the state.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

Nascia said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> I live in Cental Pa, almost dead center between Harrisburg and Pittsburgh.  Although with work I pretty much travel all over the state.



Tim and Kelly...I leave near Harrisburg!!!  WOOOOOO  local Dis'ers...LOL!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

We have quite a few PA people around here... including Central PA.



And once again...  to all the new posters!   Feel free to join us over in the Singles Social Club threads.   It's a great place to just chit-chat and get to know your fellow DIS'ers.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> We have quite a few PA people around here... including Central PA.
> 
> 
> 
> And once again...  to all the new posters!   Feel free to join us over in the Singles Social Club threads.   It's a great place to just chit-chat and get to know your fellow DIS'ers.


----------



## PhoenixStrength

First Name: Stephanie

Location: Pasadena, MD

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/Gray-Blue

Body Type: Average I guess? I'm not super-thin, but am my ideal weight. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Office Manager for a Pet Sitting company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog and cats

Favorite activities: Walking, reading, travelling, cooking, watching football

Favorite movie: Disney: The Lion King, Aladdin, The Rescuers, Non-Disney: Dante's Peak, The Day After Tomorrow, Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Belle, Jasmine, Tigger

A little bit about yourself: Honest, laid-back, like to have fun but not a partier, I will do anything for those I care about, intelligent, love animals (I volunteer with rescue organizations), anything else you want to know feel free to PM me 

A little bit about your ideal match: Fun-loving, honest, intelligent, good sense of humor, kind


----------



## D23Ry

would be nice to see pictures of people


----------



## jrriddle

First Name: Jason

Location: Toronto, ON CAN

Age: 44

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average/Fit. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Bank Manager 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a guinea pig given to me by my sister

Favorite activities: Walking, movies, travelling, cooking, watching hockey

Favorite movie: Disney: The Lion King, Ratatouille, Wall*e, UP, Incredibles, 20K Under the Sea. Non-Disney: Spirited Away, Iron Giant, Star Wars, Clerks 2 (or anything by Kevin Smith)

Favorite color(s): Navy Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Pooh, Remy, Cyclops (from the X-Men, it counts now) 

A little bit about yourself: Very serious about my career, but a big kid outside the office, Apple geek, music geek, Disney geek (of course)...

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for my Cinderella.


----------



## disneyrunner79

First Name: Adam

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel (that's a nice way of saying brown right? haha)

Body Type: Athletic 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: PR

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Nope..but I want a dog someday!

Favorite activities: Running, working out, reading, eating out, cooking, watching movies, just being active in general.

Favorite movie: Disney: The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast Non-Disney: Gladiator, Love Actually

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba

A little bit about yourself: I'm easy going, laid back, honest, caring, affectionate and hard working. I love Disney, belong to the DVC and go twice a year at least...haha..usually for a race and to enjoy the parks. I also run marathons competitively (I've finished among the top-10 at the Disney marathon 3x).

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is caring, honest, affectionate, loves Disney and is active...oh and someone who loves kids and family (sounds like a good start..hahaha). 

Having trouble attaching a pic...but if you want one just let me know or tell me how to attach one..haha


----------



## disneyrunner79

To see a picture if need be....my bib number at the Disney Wine and Dine marathon was 23...you can search for photos through the website since I can't figure out how to post


----------



## BabyZsMom

First Name: Jessa

Location: Columbus, OH 

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Curvy..?

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: SAHM

Do you have any kids: One on the way!

Do you have any pets: A dog, named Roon. I know it's a little out there, but I used to call him pupperooni!

Favorite activities: Disney!, 4 wheeling, being outdoors, taking the dog to the park, looking up Disney travel prices!

Favorite movie: Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

Favorite color(s): Blue, bright pink (I am a 6 year breast cancer survivor!)

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie, Jessica Rabbit, mickey!

A little bit about yourself: I'm an outgoing single mother to be. I love BMX, Disney, and outdoorsy things! I'm an ex-cast member, and a Disney College Program Alumni! (Spring '10!) 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can be openminded about the situation that is going on. Someone who either way, close or far, can be loyal and respectful! Someone who loves Disney!


----------



## BabyZsMom

Ride the Wild Toad said:


> First Name: Doug
> 
> Location: Dayton, OH or Central Jersey
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Grad Student
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Sports (baseball, basketball, tennis), Swing dancing
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney - Fox and the Hound; Overall - Bad Company
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Dopey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm currently earning a Masters in Clinical Psychology.  I love games of all sorts, especially trivia and word games. I like to listen to music at all times of day and sing along.  I also enjoy dancing (swing, ballroom, whatever).  I love to travel and want to see a lot of what the world has to offer.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is smart and has a sense of humor. She also wants to see and experience the world (both Disney and Earth).



You sound like someone I could get along with!


----------



## emcclay

First Name: Liz

Location: Plainville, CT

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: A little extra 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail.  Starting culinary school in April for baking and pastry.  Hopefully participating in the Disney Culinary Program after 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: One cat, Violet.  She's a calico.  Had to put my other cat Giselle down in December.

Favorite activities: Photography, traveling, going to concerts, keeping up with all things Disney, maintaining my Saab, going out with my friends

Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction, Little Miss Sunshine, Adventureland, The Hangover, Candyman, Finding Nemo, The Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Lilo and Stitch

Favorite color(s): Green/blue/purple/pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I have quite the sense of humor and love to make people laugh through sarcasm, jokes, and innuendos.  Disney is truly my favorite place to go.  It would be really awesome to make Disney memories with a guy who enjoys going as much as I do.  My taste in music ranges from 80's to dubstep to metal/hardcore.  I rarely listen to the radio.  The only exception is at my job! Photography keeps me occupied outside of work.  If you'd like to see my work, let me know and I'll give you the website.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who doesn't judge a person by their tattoos or gauged ears! Haha.  I'm just looking for a nice guy who will like me for me.  If you happen to have a few things in common with me, and can take a joke or five, that would be cool as well


----------



## roxysmum123

jrriddle said:


> First Name: Jason
> 
> Location: Toronto, ON CAN
> 
> Age: 44
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average/Fit.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Bank Manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, a guinea pig given to me by my sister
> 
> Favorite activities: Walking, movies, travelling, cooking, watching hockey
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: The Lion King, Ratatouille, Wall*e, UP, Incredibles, 20K Under the Sea. Non-Disney: Spirited Away, Iron Giant, Star Wars, Clerks 2 (or anything by Kevin Smith)
> 
> Favorite color(s): Navy Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Pooh, Remy, Cyclops (from the X-Men, it counts now)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Very serious about my career, but a big kid outside the office, Apple geek, music geek, Disney geek (of course)...
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for my Cinderella.



Good to see another Canadian on here!


----------



## westside8

roxysmum123 said:


> I don't think I've seen many Canadians on here, so who knows.



Another one here!


----------



## bleukarma

First Name: Amber

Location: Brandon, FL 

Age: 31

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown / hazel

Body Type: average with a little extra

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Title Examiner at Law Firm

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: One dog named Charlie

Favorite activities: traveling, watching movies, reading, running, going to hockey games (Go Lightning!), going to the beach

Favorite movie: National Treasure, Oceans 11, Mary Poppins, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I work from home for a law firm so when I'm not working I love going out and having fun. Whether it's going over to Disney, or the beach, or catching a good movie, or hanging out with friends. I'm honest, sometimes to a fault. I'm a very loyal friend. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone honest and trustworthy. Someone that has a sense of humor and can take my honesty. Someone with goals. A dog lover since I love my little dog Charlie!


----------



## BiltmoreConcierge

First Name: Erica
Gender: Female
Skin: Pink
Hair: Dark Blonde
Body Type: Big and Curvy
Demeanor: Quiet, Sleeps Alot, Quality over Quanity
Life Style: Career Woman
Children: None
Pets: 11 lbs Pomeranium Dog
Location: Western North Carolina
Education: Bachlors of Fine Arts
School Mascot: Donald Duck 
Seeking: Man that is at least 25 years old
Next trip to WDW: Jan 28-Feb 3, 2012
Favorite Disney Movie: Nightmare Before Christmas, Sleeping Beauty, Aristocats
Favorite Non-Disney Movie: Bladerunner, The Goonies, Grease
Hobbies: Hand Crafts, Hiking, Swimming, Gardening, Going to WDW


----------



## Gregarious85

First Name: Greg

Location: NYC 

Age: 26 

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Latino/Puerto Rican

Occupation: Writer

Do you have any kids: No kiddies, but open to the rugrats

Do you have any pets: No, but love them

Favorite activities: Writing, reading, watching movies, city exploring, and exercising.

Favorite movie: Up, Pinocchio, Ratatouille, Wedding Crashers, and 40 Year old Virgin

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeeyore

A little bit about yourself: I'm outgoing, intelligent, love a good conversation, and I don't take myself too seriously.

A little bit about your ideal match: possessing intelligence, a silly sense of humor, and affectionate. I do appreciate some sass and a good helping of sarcasm. Physically, I notice the face first. I love a pretty smile. And I'm open to a skinny to a thicker woman.


----------



## Gregarious85

I'm not sure how to upload pictures. I tried to link two images from my facebook, but none came out. BOOOOOO.


----------



## donkortajr

First Name: Don

Location:Western suburbs of Chicago,IL

Age:48 

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:both brown

Body Type:big teddy bear

Ethnicity:white

Occupation:Network analyst / PC specialist

Do you have any kids:4 ages 12-18

Do you have any pets: 2 med sized dogs (my babys)

Favorite activities:spending time with my kids, reading, watching movies, watching television, seeing plays,spending time with friends

Favorite movies:Wizard of Oz, Field of Dreams, For Love of the Game, The Stand, Secretariat, Seabiscuit

Favorite color(s): blue, earth tones

Favorite Disney character(s):Winnie the Pooh, Beast, Peter Pan

A little bit about yourself: Born and raised in the Chicago area. I am recently widowed and moving on with my 4 children. I have been visiting Walt disney World since it opened and became a DVC member in 2008. I've also been to Disneyland a number of times. I'm a down to earth loyal man who like the same in a woman. Ideal nights are being curled up on the couch watching a movie and having some good conversation. My kids are my life and am always there for them.

A little bit about your ideal match: young at heart, down to earth, must like kids and warm evening at home. Someone who thinks seeing a play or movie and having some dinner would be an ideal night out.


----------



## Bekki24

First Name: Bekki

Location: Western Mass

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: slim/average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: support rep for an insurance company

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: family dog-Riley

Favorite activities: spending time with my friends and family, dancing, reading, traveling, anything outdoors

Favorite movies: Step-brothers, Wedding Crashers, Elf, Center Stage

Favorite color(s): Purple and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: LOVE to laugh, I'm usually shy until you get to know me. I was born and raised in a small town in Western Mass. I attend the WDW College Program in the fall of '04. I stayed down in Orlando for 4 years.  I worked at WDW and then was a concierge at one of the Universal Loew's hotels.  I moved back to Western Mass in '08. I recently took up running and will be running in my first WDW half marathon in Jan!

A little bit about your ideal match: funny, trustworthy, confident, friendly, courteous--all a must! I am looking for someone who will be my best friend.  I like to go out and try new things or just going for a drive and seeing what happens! 
And of course someone who loves Disney or is at least open to loving Disney--a plus!


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

First Name:  Ruthie

Location:  South Georgia, five minutes from the Florida line.   

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/bluegreengray!  Usually depends on what I'm wearing. 

Body Type:  Curvy? More to love-ish :3 

Ethnicity: white.  

Occupation: I work with severe and profound special needs kids!  I love my job!   

Do you have any kids:  Nope!  I really want to have kids one day though. 

Do you have any pets:  Yes!  A dog- Jordan, Bunny- Bean, Chinchilla- Chilla, Bird- Jazzy, Hamster- Robo, Snakes- Shrek, Rex and MJ, Turtle- Renegade.  All of them except the dog stay with my mom in her science room though! Our house is going to be a zoo when they get out for Christmas vacation.  -_- 

Favorite activities:  Writing, drawing, swimming, babysitting, going to movies, softball, playing Just Dance on the wii  

Favorite movie:  The Goonies, Jurassic Park, Tangled, Aladdin, The Little Mermaid, Sixteen Candles.  

Favorite color(s): Orange, yellow, black and most importantly... PINK  

Favorite Disney character(s):  Aladdin, Jasmine, Minnie!   

A little bit about yourself: I'm Ruthie, I'm 23.  This makes me feel so old.  Haha.  I'm a very happy person.  I used to be painfully shy and now I'm really outgoing!  You only live once so you have to live life to it's fullest!  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Well, my prince needs to love Disney as much as I do!  I'm not concerned about age-  It's just a number (as long as you're older than 18!)    I just want to find a really sweet person with a good heart that I could be friends with and hopefully that will turn into more.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

First Name: Josh

Location: Jacksonville, FL

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Hair is black, eyes are brown

Body Type: Extra. But I carry it very well

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Bill Collector

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Cat and 2 dogs

Favorite activities: Disney (duh), football, video games, going outdoors (hiking or camping) and just chilling with friends

Favorite movie: Jurrasic Park and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Teal and Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Aladdin, Woody, Simba, Beast, 

A little bit about yourself: I'm the guy who always has people cracking up. I love to make you laugh! I'm very outgoing and kinda sarcastic. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Into football and Disney. Doesn't mind dressing up in heels and going out. But can also do the jeans and a tee shirt. Has to have a sense of humor also

I have no clue on how to post pics. So if you wanna know how great I look. PM me!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I am updating my profile due to my upcoming move to Tallahassee, Florida.



DisneydaveCT said:


> First Name: Dave
> 
> Location:Beginning on January 3, 2012, I will be living in Tallahassee, Florida.
> 
> Age: Circa 1960
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/ Blue
> 
> Body Type: A few extra pounds (and losing)
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: fundraising director
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes, she lives in CT with her Mom.
> 
> Do you have any pets: None, now but love dogs and cats.
> 
> Favorite activities: Golf, cooking, digital photography, visiting lighthouses and wineries, bowling, and visiting WDW...to learn more about me, just ask.
> 
> Favorite movie: Casablanca, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, and many more.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red, blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey (especially Sorcerer Mickey) & Goofy
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  After getting a degree in Theater Arts and thinking I might work for Disney someday, I have spent my career in fundraising and community relations.  I am in the process of relocating from Northern Virginia to Tallahassee, Florida.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Like most of us on this thread, I would like to meet someone who shares my love of spending time at Disney World.  (My DB-I-L says I should look to meet a fellow DVC member.)  My Disney Princess will also understand that life sometimes throws you lemons and you must make lemonade.  Ideally, I am looking for a LTR but will not rush into marriage or a domestic partnership just to be in that type of a relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is a few years old so I may have wee bit more grey in my hair.


----------



## tiggergirlinMI

First Name: Kristine

Location: Northern lower Michigan

Age: 46

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown hair, green eyes

Body Type: Curvy in the right places

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Early Childhood Head Start Teacher

Do you have any kids: 2 sons, grown, 22 and 24

Do you have any pets: 1 sweet yorkie poo and 2 awesome cats

Favorite activities: Traveling to Disney, going on day trips, enjoying the beach when I can, going out to dinners, love music, children, animals and reading. Dabbling in culinary arts as a hobby

Favorite movie: Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Beauty and the Beast, all the Harry Potter movies, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): Fuschia

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger, Ariel, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm well educated, very good sense of humor,a bit sarcastic but in a fun way, love to make people smile and laugh, been told I light up a room .I'm caring, loving and go after what I want in life.I would do anything for my children. I love to go to Disney 3-4 times a year when I can. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Must enjoy going to Disney World a couple times a year. Someone who knows who they are, has their act together. Must have a good sense of humor. Trustworthy, no issues, carefree, have a job or career, romantic, loves to go out on the town or stay home together.I don't mind children, I've raised mine but I love them , that's why I work with them for a living! NON smoker a must.


----------



## BobbinWeez

First Name: Robin

Location: The Western part of Massachusetts (the part west of Worcester!)

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Preschool teacher..among other things (I have multiple jobs)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: going to concerts (especially Bruce Springsteen!) hanging out with my friends, reading, cooking, baking
Favorite movie: Cinderella, Finding Nemo, Pirates of the Caribbean
Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: I'm originally from NJ so a little bit of the Jersey comes through now and then. I grew up in Western Massachusetts. I love heading into Boston. Besides being a preschool teacher I am a consultant with a direct sales company. I'm also a culinary school graduate so I really do love being in the kitchen. I love watching football...Pittsburgh Steelers all the way! I can be silly and serious depending on the moment.
A little bit about your ideal match: My match is someone who needs to love to laugh. (i'm not even sure that sentence was proper grammar.) Life is so serious most of the time embrace the times you can laugh. I'd like someone who enjoys being around family. If you like what you read feel free to PM me


----------



## PrincessBrianna

Well I'm single and not really "looking" per se but I might as well post in here anyways..

First Name: Brianna

Location: Detroit, but moving to Los Angeles in Juy

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Blue (And proud to say I've never dyed my hair in my life!)

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: white.

Occupation: I work in the film industry. Just finished a movie in Toronto and moved back home to Michigan, moving to LA in July! (I've also worked on several TV series such as "The Office" and "Community")

Do you have any kids: Nope! I definitel want kids but not for a LONG time.

Do you have any pets: Yep, I have a Pomeranian dog named Daisy and a cat named Tiger Lily

Favorite activities: Travelling, photography, movies

Favorite movie: Titanic, Moulin Rouge, Atonement, Hocus Pocus, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): Orange, pink, black

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Sleeping Beauty, Simba (because JTT played his voice haha)

A little bit about yourself: I'm Brianna, just graduated from Michigan State University in May, love travelling-I've lived in Australia, England, and Spain, but have visited many other countries like Costa Rica, Italy, Portugal, etc.. I love exploring and trying new things (except gross foods!) and I love animals! I work in the film industry and my goal is to run Warner Brothers, Paramount, or (my ultimate dream) Disney Studios one day! I live in chilly Detroit but I am moving to LA in July!

A little bit about your ideal match: A sense of humor, outgoing, driven, fun-loving and adventurous!

Here's a pic of me at the Emmys earlier this year:


----------



## TattooedMermaid

Oh alright, why not. Can't hurt right?? 

First Name: Ariane

Location: Austin, TX (for now)

Age: 26 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Blue

Body Type: Curvy/Thick

Ethnicity: Plain ol white. 

Occupation: Chef

Do you have any kids: No kids but open to the idea.

Do you have any pets: Yes, Papas( Dr. Satan), a fat cat. 

Favorite activities:Watching movies, going out to see shows, cooking, reading, writing, hanging out with friends, road trips, drinking..

Favorite movie: Ugh. Thats a hard one. Disney: The Little Mermaid, Aladdin and B&tB. 
Others( here's SOME):
Classics: Bringing Up Baby, Now Voyager, Cat On a Hot Tin Roof, Pillow Talk, His Girl Friday and Singing In The Rain.
Horror: Halloween, Scream Trilogy, A Nightmare on Elm Street, Devil's Rejects, Jaws, Friday the 13th, The Shining and Trick R' Treat
Suspense: Psycho, North By Northwest, The Firm, Body Heat, and Dead Again
Comedy: Zoolander, Blazing Saddles, Clueless, Waiting, Beetlejuice, Bridget Jones' Diary and Clue
Drama: Closer, Lolita, The Godfather, Pride and Prejudice, Gosford Park, Bull Durham, Harry Potter, The Departed and Blood In Blood Out
Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, Ursula, Jafar, the Evil Queen.

A little bit about yourself: I'm divorced, I love to laugh, have a good time, talk about things from pop culture to philosophy. I work hard and enjoy what I do. I have a deep desire to travel( but not the deep pockets to do it) and I've been to WDW countless times. I also have 11 tattoos and plans for more. It's an addiction. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Intelligent, can appreciate a great movie/book/TV show, loves Disney, kind, hilarious, sarcastic, a little weird. I love guys with brown hair/eyes and tend to go for the Latin men but it's by NO MEANS a pre-requisite. 

Oh and OBVIOUSLY thats me in my sig, along with some "artsy" pictures I took on my solo trip in Sept 2011. Feel free to PM me if you find yourself excited or amused or intrigued.


----------



## Disneyfan63

First Name: Jim

Location: Voorhees, NJ

Age: 48

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: English, Irish, Portuguese, Scottish

Occupation: Customer Service Representative

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Reading, Facebook, listening to music, watching sports, traveling, eating out

Favorite movie: Do not have one.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): probably Tigger and Mushu

A little bit about yourself: A Christian but easygoing.  Can get as excitable as a child with things such as Disney or anything else that I really like.  I'm very kind and can get along with most people.  I have a reputation for telling terrible jokes.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is attractive, intelligent, affectionate, and will laugh at most of my jokes.  She must have a job and her own car.  I do not drive so it helps if she is not bothered by that.

Jim


----------



## Disneyfan71

bleukarma said:


> First Name: Amber
> 
> Location: Brandon, FL
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown / hazel
> 
> Body Type: average with a little extra
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Title Examiner at Law Firm
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: One dog named Charlie
> 
> Favorite activities: traveling, watching movies, reading, running, going to hockey games (Go Lightning!), going to the beach
> 
> Favorite movie: National Treasure, Oceans 11, Mary Poppins, The Little Mermaid
> 
> Favorite color(s): blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Ariel
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I work from home for a law firm so when I'm not working I love going out and having fun. Whether it's going over to Disney, or the beach, or catching a good movie, or hanging out with friends. I'm honest, sometimes to a fault. I'm a very loyal friend.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone honest and trustworthy. Someone that has a sense of humor and can take my honesty. Someone with goals. A dog lover since I love my little dog Charlie!



You sound really cool..


----------



## MickeyFan18

First Name: Stephanie

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red/ Green

Body Type: Curvy???

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: Not yet

Do you have any pets: 1 doggy

Favorite activities: Swimming, water polo, sports in general...

Favorite movie: So many... Beauty and the Beast, Finding Nemo, and Toy Story are my Disney favorites

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Nemo, Squirt

A little bit about yourself: I am a Disney fan (obvious!) and love to read up on Disneyland and its history. I enjoy visiting the park whenever possible. I love to watch and play sports, I have yet to find one I don't enjoy! I would say I'm pretty go with the flow and love to hang with my friends. I enjoy dressing up once in awhile, but mainly I'm just a jeans and t-shirt kind of girl!

A little bit about your ideal match: Not too particular, I want someone fun to be with and willing to push me into trying new things. As for age, I'd probably stick to a 5 year range, but you never know!


----------



## joetodd

Single and going to be at WDW very soon. 

First Name: Joseph

Location: St. Paul Minnesota

Age: 48

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: silver/brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Author, Business technology consultant


Do you have any kids: no 

Do you have any pets:  no, but love dogs

Favorite activities: Movies, sports, being creative... Disney!

Favorite movie: Oddly enough Sucker Punch at the moment. But also True Grit, most of the Disney/Pixar flicks

Favorite color(s):Black or Red

Favorite Disney character(s):Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Very excited to be returning to WDW after being away for a decade. Too busy for my own good but looking forward to changing that and trying to enjoy life again.


----------



## joetodd

Cool Blog Rachel


----------



## lillyshula

First Name: Jessica

Location: Arkansas right now (but dream of living near Florida)

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown hair right now and eyes are brown also

Body Type: Average with a couple extra stubborn baby weight lbs. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian (I am half Swiss)

Occupation: Hotess/clerk

Do you have any kids: Yes three beautiful daughters

Do you have any pets: A guinea pig-- Dexter's Friend (Dexter has passed)

Favorite activities: Reading, watching movies, hiking, traveling

Favorite movie: Hackers, Love Actually, Mama Mia, Die Hard, & just about every Disney animated movie

Favorite color(s): Green, blue, purple, and earthy tones

Favorite Disney character(s): I like some of the villains, Baloo, Belle, Robin Hood and of course Mickey  

A little bit about yourself: I was an Army wife for seven years when my ex decided that he no longer wanted a family. So I am recently divorced (separated a year before) and take care of my darling girls (7,6, and 2). I love to travel anywhere and everywhere. Love, love, love Disney!!! I am a roller coaster enthusiast as well. Thinking about going back to school and making a new and better life for us.  

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone to talk to. Be it about Disney or life in general. Looking for a friend really. Perhaps more would follow and maybe it wouldn't. You never know until you put yourself out there.

I couldn't figure out how to put a pic in...so I changed my avatar to me. Feel free to ask if you want to know anything else.


----------



## katt789

I figure it's hey, why not!?

First Name: Katt

Location: Alberta, Canada (though FL is becoming a second home! and it's looking like I will be in Vancouver soon!)

Age: 22

Sex: Female!


Hair Color: Currently (and naturally) blonde, but it changes a lot

Body Type: Athletic/slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Additional cast/server

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: None that are living with me  but I have a dog at my mom's house!

Favorite activities: Dancing, hanging out, hiking, any artsy kinda stuff.

Favorite movie: Disney: Little Mermaid & Tangled & Lion King. Non Disney: Wayne's World!  (&Mean Girls)

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Ariel!! (followed by Rapunzel) Character: Tigger/Tink. Prince: Eric/Flynn. Villian: Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I'm a disney-holic, obviously... I'm currently working on building up a savings & paying off any leftover debt I've got so that I can move out to Vancouver or down to California. I'm into the whole acting/theatre & dance scene, and hope that I can eventually do something with that (possibly with Disney!) and if that doesn't work out, I'd like to do something with kids work wise.  I like to have fun, just hang out, go on adventures, you know, the regular!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that's fun! Preferably a disney person (obviously) that can really just go out and not be afraid of being themselves, dorky, or a kid at heart!

I'm in my avatar pic....not the orange one...and if you want to creep for more pics, there's plenty in the TR's haha


----------



## kmb584

*First Name:*  Kristen

*Location:*  Northeastern PA

*Age:*  27

*Sex:*  Female

*Hair/Eye Color:*  Red, Blue

*Body Type:*  I'd say average - 5'4", 120lbs

*Ethnicity:*  Caucasian

*Occupation:*  Nursing Supervisor 

*Do you have any kids:* I do!  DD is 2, almost 3, and is as fanatical about WDW as me! 

*Do you have any pets:*  Not at the moment.  In 2010 I had to put my 2-year-old rottweiler to sleep due to a genetic abnormality - muscular myopathy of the trigeminal nerve (essentially, her body was consuming its own muscles).  It still breaks my heart when I think about her and I'm not prepared to bring another furry member in my family just yet.

*Favorite activities:*  Traveling (to The World), reading, yoga, spending time with DD.

*Favorite movie:*  Ah, too many to choose from!

*Favorite color(s):*  Blue, Purple, Green

*Favorite Disney character(s):*  THE Mouse!  Always has been, always will be.

*A little bit about yourself:*  I live a crazy and hectic life, and love every minute of it.

*A little bit about your ideal match:*  Stability and trust are key.  I want someone who is secure in their own body, calm, and loves WDW just as much as me!


----------



## disneygrl03

parrotbay51 said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> Where do you live in Pa?
> 
> Tim



It's so nice to see so many people around the Harrisburg/York area!  I'm in Gettysburg (well on the MD/PA border... about a mile from Gettysburg if you want to get technical!


----------



## disneygrl03

First Name: Katy

Location: MD/PA border... right around Gettysburg, PA

Age: 26

Sex: Female!


Hair Color:  Dark Brown

Body Type: Athletic/slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Artist.... but I do have my MBA in case I need a "real" job haha 

Do you have any kids: Yes I do!  DD7 and DS3... both LOVE Disney!!

Do you have any pets: Yep, a 4 month old puppy named Bella... only 5 lbs!

Favorite activities: Painting, Dancing, Having drinks, Going to Disney of course

Favorite movie: Disney: Little Mermaid, Enchanted, PoTC & Tangled  

Non Disney: Hmmm The Holiday, Sweet Home Alabama... pretty much any chick flick similar to these    Of course in that category falls every man's worst nightmare.. the Notebook hahha 

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Belle

Character: Tinkerbell

Prince: hmm the only one they show a lot of is Flynn Rider lol

Villian: Maleficient

A little bit about yourself:  I'm a 26 year old single mom of 2.  I love movies and everything in the entertainment industry.  My biggest passion of course is Disney and I would live in the MK if that was at all possible haha.  I am an artist... I paint random and various things to sell... but for myself I do Disney art   My dream is to be a Disney fine artist one day soon... I had my painting on display at D23 this past year... so I'm off to a decent start!  I also do modeling on the side which has thankfully paid off my school loans already!

A little bit about your ideal match: I need a guy with a sense of humor... I love to laugh and I am always smiling!  I really just want a down to earth guy who loves Disney and can make me laugh  

**PM me if you want to talk or want to see any pictures... I don't get the whole picture link thing on here lol so my avatar is me, just not my favorite picture


----------



## LWallace2012

First Name: Lori

Location:In the middle of Ohio

Age: 36 and getting older by the day

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:brown and brown

Body Type: "pooh sized"

Ethnicity: White wishing for some Florida sun to tan!

Occupation: Mother

Do you have any kids: I have two children and one grand baby

Do you have any pets: We have one service animal for my daughter

Favorite activities:Going to Disney, reading, and reading posts on the DIS forum

Favorite movie: Anything Disney

Favorite color(s): No certain color love them all

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy and Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I am a mother whom is dedicated to give my kids things in life I did not have growing up. Trips to Disney have become a yearly thing, and now I wish for my prince charming and fairytale to come true. I am a stay at home mother due to my child having disabilities and so for the time being my need is to be with her. 

A little bit about your ideal match:I wish for a guy whom I can talk and relate to without playing games. Someone to travel to Disney is a always a good plus.


----------



## sowFLoFigment

First Name: Jason

Location: Naples Fl...The Paradise Coast

Age: 27

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Green

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Ops Manager

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:No

Favorite activities:Wherever the road takes me

Favorite movie:Fast Times at Ridgemont High...Many other movies....Too many to list!!!

Favorite color(s):"Like the color purple macaroni and cheese"...If you can name that song I'll buy you a beer in England!! LOL
Favorite Disney character(s):Figment

A little bit about yourself: Im a 27 year old Disney geek...Its very hard to find a girl that doesent think I am crazy when they find out about my love for Disney lol....Im looking for a girl that would love to walk hand in hand around the world showcase 10 times HAHA

A little bit about your ideal match: Must be awesome!!

If you would like to know more about me or chat a little bit my email for facebook is kingfishjason@yahoo dotcom...wont let me type my email address lol


----------



## Malo

First Name: Malea

Location: Athens, GA

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown (dyed red atm), Hazel eyes.

Body Type: ...normal I guess?

Ethnicity: Bi-racial. Black/White.

Occupation: Game Advisor at Gamestop.

Do you have any kids: Nope.

Do you have any pets: Nope. I love dogs though.

Favorite activities: video games, painting, swimming, reading/writing, finding obscure little places around town.

Favorite movie: The Fall (My favorite Disney movie is Atlantis: The Lost Empire)

Favorite color(s): Green, brown, light blue.

Favorite Disney character(s): Hmm...Can I just say the entire cast of Gargoyles? If I had to pick from a Disney movie I'd say Flynn/Eugene because I love sarcasm. And Dr. Facilier because I love Keith David 

A little bit about yourself: I'd like to think I'm funny and I love to make people laugh. I also love to hang out and have a good time. Yes, I am a bit Disney obsessed but aren't we all?

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who's funny and likes to get up and do things. Preferably someone who likes video games and anime but that's not essential. I'd like someone I could go to conventions with or vacations to Disney World or the beach. I'm not very fussy lol.


----------



## glendroid

katt789 said:


> I figure it's hey, why not!?
> 
> First Name: Katt
> 
> Location: Alberta, Canada (though FL is becoming a second home! and it's looking like I will be in Vancouver soon!)
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Sex: Female!
> 
> 
> Hair Color: Currently (and naturally) blonde, but it changes a lot
> 
> Body Type: Athletic/slim
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Additional cast/server
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: None that are living with me  but I have a dog at my mom's house!
> 
> Favorite activities: Dancing, hanging out, hiking, any artsy kinda stuff.
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: Little Mermaid & Tangled & Lion King. Non Disney: Wayne's World!  (&Mean Girls)
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Ariel!! (followed by Rapunzel) Character: Tigger/Tink. Prince: Eric/Flynn. Villian: Gaston
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a disney-holic, obviously... I'm currently working on building up a savings & paying off any leftover debt I've got so that I can move out to Vancouver or down to California. I'm into the whole acting/theatre & dance scene, and hope that I can eventually do something with that (possibly with Disney!) and if that doesn't work out, I'd like to do something with kids work wise.  I like to have fun, just hang out, go on adventures, you know, the regular!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that's fun! Preferably a disney person (obviously) that can really just go out and not be afraid of being themselves, dorky, or a kid at heart!
> 
> I'm in my avatar pic....not the orange one...and if you want to creep for more pics, there's plenty in the TR's haha



I'm from Edmonton! Feel free to message me


----------



## glendroid

First Name: Glendon

Location: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada 

Age: 21

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: black/brown

Body Type: skinnnnyyyyyyy

Ethnicity: Asian 

Occupation: Specialist at Apple

Do you have any kids: nope. 

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: watching hockey, and going to Disney parks!!!

Favorite movie:Tarzan strangely enough. So good. 

Favorite color(s): white and blue. 

Favorite Disney character(s): russel and pascal. 

A little bit about yourself: I love watching and playing hockey. But most of all going to Disney. Been to wdw 14 times, Disneyland 3 times and Tokyo Disney 1 time however soon to be 2! I also love food, and all sorts of music except country. Bleghhhh. I also hate winter. Too bad I live somewhere cold. 

A little bit about your ideal match: HAS to love Disney. If not its gonna be tough hahah. I'm not to picky in the rest. I would however love a girl with beautiful hair, eyes and wears skinny jeans. However anyone who has a lovely personality will be great. They'd be better than the girl of my dreams, because best of all they'd be real.


----------



## SgtClaymore

The Disney dating site... I love it!


----------



## pdxf15cc

First Name: Aaron

Location: Portland, Oregon

Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average/Thin

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Self-Employed & Military

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets:1 Dog, 1yr old short hair border collie mix.

Favorite activities: Camping, hiking, flying, trips to the beach, cuddling!

Favorite movie: Ugh..off the top of my head...The Notebook-Romance, Elf or I Love You Man...geez..I don't know I'm drawing a blank to my FAV.

Favorite color(s): navy Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I grew up here in the Portland area and love it here.  The Oregon coast is my favorite. I have 2 siblings, of which I'm the youngest. I am self-employed and enjoying it, though I'm at the point in my life where I'm ready to settle down and find my Cinderella, so to speak.

A little bit about your ideal match: Funny, smart, pretty, ideally younger than me. Loves the outdoors, loves affection and appreciates all the small things in life! I'm really not too picky..I mean if we click...we click, right?  If you're close by I would love to hear from you!


----------



## chinarider

Julie-52 -Divorced- 1 daughter 17, 2 cats


----------



## EliS15

First Name: Eli

Location: Redmond, WA (Microsoft Town!)

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown Hair, Hazel eyes

Body Type: "Pooh Sized"

Ethnicity: White Caucasian (AKA: Neon White)

Occupation: IT Professional

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope, I did have a cat, but I had to put her down last year, she was almost 14 and very sick 

Favorite activities: Watching TV/Movies, Video/Board games, Listening to music.

Favorite movie: Back to the Future Trilogy, Harry Potter movies, Star Wars, pretty much every Disney and Pixar movie.

Favorite color(s): Royal Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey all the way. I can do a killer Mickey voice!

A little bit about yourself: I'm basically a big kid. I like playing games and having fun. I am obviously obessesd with Disney (hence the reason why I am here), and I am constantly lurking around the boards reading trip reports and waiting until I can finally make a trip myself!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can like me for who I am and isn't completely self invovled.


----------



## jmercer25

Bumping because I updated my profile.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43107321&postcount=737


----------



## snitchesandmice

jmercer25 said:


> Bumping because I updated my profile.



Aww COP love! ♥


----------



## snitchesandmice

First Name: Kristi

Location: The Florida Suncoast

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Curvy/A few extra pounds and working on those

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Office Assistant for an accounting firm

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No but I wouldn't mind one of my own

Favorite activities: Well aside from the obvious disney obsession....I'm a big hockey fan and have season tickets for the Tampa Bay Lightning, I'm a bit of a cinefile, I love all things geeky

Favorite movie: Non Disney- The Princess Bride// Disney Animated - Peter Pan// Disney Not Animated, it's a toss up between Mary Poppins and Newsies

Favorite color(s): Pink, I can't help it.

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Figment, and Tinkerbell, but not all that recently commercialized nonsense

A little bit about yourself: I'm a huge dork. I love to have fun and laugh. Like anyone, I can be serious when the time calls for it but I don't like to take life too seriously. I'm awful at writing bios, so forgive me if this stinks. Like I said before, I'm into all things geeky. Everything from Superheroes and sci fi to zombies and ghosts. 

A little bit about your ideal match: They've got to have a great sense of humor. First and foremost. Someone I can just relax with, be myself, and have a good time. I love to laugh so it's great if you have the ability to make me do so.


----------



## Orlando313

Removing Info


----------



## pacostrano

First Name: Paco

Location: Ottawa, Canada

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Internet security analyst

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes a cat a big garfield

Favorite activities: hockey\football\movie\travel\gaming

Favorite movie: Star Wars\Lords of the ring\Lion king\Aladdin\many more lol

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: I'm a French Canadian but I speak English too. I like to meet people and do stuff. Like to be with my friends and have a small party outside with a bond fire and have music. I love to have fun. I travel solo to Disney about 2 times a year. I like to go shopping lol. I love gadgets. I like to dance. It's kinda my geeky thing. I'm always happy even when I wake up in the morning I always have a smile. I love to do road trips too like to drive one weekend and I don't know where I'm going.

A little bit about your ideal match: A normal girl. that doesn't party too much Someone who likes to do about the same stuff then me. Loves the outdoors. Loves to go to Disney every year lol. Someone who will like me for who I am.

If you would like to know more you can PM me and will send you my email or you can search on Facebook for Paco Strano.

just put a picture in my avatar of me...


----------



## nowater

First Name: Rick

Location: Southern New Hampshire

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown / Hazel

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Laborer

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: 0

Favorite activities: Snowmobiling, Video games, Bowling, Hiking, 4 wheeling, finding scenic vistas.

Favorite movie: Any Denzel Washington movie 

Favorite color(s): Red & Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger of course

A little bit about yourself: 24, Pretty shy & bashful at first, with some time i open right up. Enjoy late night conversations. Enjoy trying new restaurants or exploring new places. Arizona and florida are my 2 favorite places. 
Love Scenic Landscapes, Road trips.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Dedicated.

Add me on facebook if youd like to know more, 
http://www.facebook.com/RichardAhammondjr


----------



## DisMatt0483

First Name: Matt

Location: New York

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Accountant

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Traveling, Golf, Swimming, Reading, Running

Favorite movie: Caddyshack

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Figment

A little bit about yourself: Life long Disney fan, been going for as long as I can remember and enjoy it more with every trip.  Trying to get into Disney photography now to add a new element to my trips.  When not at Disney, I work hard, but like to relax on the weekends going out with friends and spending time with family.

A little bit about your ideal match: Fun, Intelligent, outgoing, Disney fan

** Not sure how to post pictures here yet


----------



## jennyf2

First Name:  Jenny

Location:   St Paul, MN

Age:  39

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/blonde--blue

Body Type:  few xtra but working on it 

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:  Airline Manager

Do you have any kids: Yes--2 GREAT boys.. 17 & 11

Do you have any pets:  2 kittens

Favorite activities: Traveling, coffee, & spending time w/ my family

Favorite movie: Elf 

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey/Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh & have a great time.  I love meeting new people & of course spending time at Disney.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I'm looking for someone who is outgoing, honest, & sincere.  He must be a Disney lover & enjoy traveling.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow.... i have TOTALLY been slacking the past couple months....


 to all the new posters since I've been lazy. 


Feel free to join us over in the Singles Social Club thread.   It's a great bunch of people,  and it's a great atmosphere were we love having new people join us.   It's also a great place to get to know and become friends with your fellow Disney singles.   (We also have a few meets planned for the year,  as well as a history of just randomly getting smaller groups together when in the area).


----------



## champ5601

Updated my profile as well:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39543418&postcount=532


----------



## katefl

First Name: Katie

Location: Orlando

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: average

Ethnicity:white

Occupation: student (working towards being a teacher)

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: a dog 

Favorite activities: theme parks!, anything outdoors, sports, drinking

Favorite movie: Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinker bell, obsessed with peter pan!

A little bit about yourself:i love having fun but can be a total homebody too. have a seasonal pass and at this point would go with just about anyone to the parks!

A little bit about your ideal match: you have to like theme parks!! dated too many guys who just didnt like em. also, they could spend a day roaming around the world showcase and be perfectly content, but also could be ready to jump to another park at a moments notice.


----------



## Epicmouse

*First Name*: Joey

*Location:* Knoxville, TN

*Age:* 26

*Sex:* Male

*Hair/Eye Color:* brown hair and eyes

*Body Type:* athletic

*Ethnicity:* white

*Occupation:* client relations specialist for a student loan company

*Do you have any kids:* nope...they only slow you down in the parks!  Bah, jk!  Someday...
*
Do you have any pets:* no
*
Favorite activities: *learning about Walt Disney and WDW.  Working out, photography, hanging out in coffee houses, baseball, soccer, snowboarding, watching movies, playing guitar, singing, dancing, board/card games

*Favorite movie:* I can't do this one...I can't just name one.  I couldn't name enough to accurately reflect my tastes and appreciation for movies.  It would make for a good discussion...just ask!

*Favorite color(s):* blue

*Favorite Disney character(s):* mad hatter...I appreciate his humor
*
A little bit about yourself:* I am easy-going fun-loving guy.  I am pretty positive about life and like to challenge myself.  My goal in life is to eventually work at WDW even if it is when I retire.  I am really intrigued by Disney's customer service philosophy and would love to be a part of it.    
*
A little bit about your ideal match:* WDW geek.  Wants to go to church but not a real uptight conservy.  Likes to be active (sports and/or workout).  Wants kids someday.   Just ask...never hurts


----------



## disneypryncess

champ5601 said:


> Updated my profile as well:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39543418#post39543418



How do I do that? I think I'm overdue for an update, LOL!!


----------



## champ5601

Heres your profile....you should be able to edit it.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37080499&postcount=235


----------



## disneyfanatic485

First Name: Justin

Location: Allentown, PA

Age: 26

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Athletic, 5'11 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Not currently

Favorite activities: Sports, Disney, Movies, and Music

Favorite movie: Forrest Gump, Rocky, The Godfather, Back to the Future

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Avid Disney fanatic, and sports fanatic. Very laid back individual

A little bit about your ideal match: Big Disney fan, likes sports (or at least can show interest in sports), and is drama free. 

Looking forward to hearing back from someone through here.


----------



## disneypryncess

champ5601 said:


> Heres your profile....you should be able to edit it.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37080499&postcount=235



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## pamjb

First Name: Pam

Location:  Allentown, PA

Age: 48

Sex:  female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Hazel

Body Type:  fluffy

Ethnicity: caucasion

Occupation:  Medical Claim Processor

Do you have any kids:  2 sons, 17 and 21

Do you have any pets:  1 dog, Siberian Husky, 2 cats

Favorite activities:  Dancing, walking, DISNEY (duh!)

Favorite movie:  any light-hearted comedy

Favorite color(s):  blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey

A little bit about yourself:  I am heading back to the dating scene after 23 years of marriage.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who will treat me nice, appreciate what I do,


----------



## aly0430

First Name: Alyson

Location: Portland, ME

Age: 39

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Pooh sized, but working on it.

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Office Assistant

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: Traveling, shopping, reading, hanging out w/ friends, dining out, DISNEY, going to the gym

Favorite movie: The American President, Mary Poppins, Pretty in Pink, Pretty Women

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie, the princesses, Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself:  Looking to start dating after being divorced for 12 years. I am currently plus sized, but am working on it by going to the gym, and changing my lifestyle.  The Tangled 5K on 2/25 was my 1st 5K.   

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with a great sense of humor who loves his family and friends.  I want someone who will understand I don't do rollercoasters or rides that spin.  And someone who loves animals.... Though they don't need to love birds because birds freak me out I am a strong independent woman and my perfect match needs to challenge me.


----------



## Fleuristic

Here goes... 2nd attempt, computer needs a new motherboard

First Name: Steven

Location: Schnecksville, PA 

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blue

Body Type: 6'4 Athletic strong build, the only wide thing on me are my shoulders

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Trucker but no one believes me when I tell them that. I suppose I don't look like your typical trucker. 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities:Golfing, skiing, hiking, travel of course, keeping tabs on Disney, I love to spend time out on my bike. 

Favorite movie: Anything Pixar though I'll admit I do watch StarTrek

Favorite color(s):Red & Black

Favorite Disney character(s): This is embarrasing but I'll admit it Aurora. 

A little bit about yourself: My parents took me to Disney twice when I was a child and my interest stayed dormant up until 2008 when I joined them for a trip to florida to get away. I hadn't taken a vacation in over 5 years because I was just working so hard. That trip reignited a passion for the parks and the company as a whole that soon led to a DVC purchase at BLT in 2009. For a while I lurked on the forum, listening to podcasts but recent events have led me to begin a search. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who shares my love for Disney. I'm here to get past the casual person who likes the idea of going to WDW but would become bored after a few visits. Someone who, like me, gets butterflies in their stomach and goosebumps at the sight of the entrance gate let alone fireworks over the castle or Illuminations at Epcot. That feeling I want to be able to share with someone. To be able to know that she's as excited about being there as I am.


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

First Name: Jody

Location: Melbourne, Australia (Are there any other Disney crazed people living Down Under???- though conversations with people from other countries is GREAT too!)

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Long brown hair/ Blue eyes

Body Type: Fit/ Slim/ Small (but Curves where they should be)

Ethnicity: I'm English but have lived in Australia for 10 years.

Do you have any kids: 2 One Daughter and one son

Do you have any pets: No- I like them to cuddle or pat and then pass back to their owner to do the hard work.

Favorite activities: Running (i've just registered for my first 10 Mile run in Sep in WDW), Gym Junkie- love keeping fit, Eating Healthy, Travelling, Going to watch Musical Theatre, Sightseeing, family outtings, Church, Love going to the movies and eating out (NOT always the healthy stuff- gotta bend the rules).

Favorite movie: I love most Chick Flicks- Romantic Comedy, also like action, some suspense and drama but HATE horror movies. Of course I LOVE to watch Disney movies especially curled up on the couch with my 2 babies (they are 5 & 7)

Favorite color(s): PINK/ PURPLE though i love to wear RED right now.

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm a bit of a Disney Princess myself. I am a Christian and go to a lively Pentecostal Church called Enjoy in Melbourne- I was brought up in England but moved to Australia after backpacking here aged 20.
I LOVE Travelling and Disney and just had a few months where I took kids back to UK for Christmas and New Years and managed to Squeeze in trips to Hong Kong Disneyland and Disneyland Paris along the way..... so many stories I'd better not get carried away here!!! I'm enjoying finding myself and currently looking for a job between gym visits as my youngest started school full time this past week.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd Like to meet a Christian man who LOVES Travelling, Disney, keeping fit, family outings, preferably likes or can appreciate Musicals- someone who doesn't drink too much alcohol (i like a few but not excessively or too often) I usually go for tall men 6ft or over but im only petite myself (5ft3) lol- muscular build is preferable, someone with a sense of humour (i'm a little cheeky at times) And someone that is over playing Games wants to have fun but looking for that person for life someone to grow old with.... (saying that friendship is a GREAT option 2) Someone who would be good with my kids too. 

There u have it. I don't ask for much do i?? LOL


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

Sorry Computer wouldnt post and I notice it posted twice.


----------



## palmtreelover08

First Name: Holly

Location: NJ- between the moorestown and Cherry Hill Mall

Age: 40

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Brown

Body Type: fluffy but working on it

Ethnicity:Caucasian 

Occupation: Production mgr.

Do you have any kids: dd-8

Do you have any pets:2-cats, 2-hermit crabs, 2-goldfish, 1-parakeet

Favorite activities:Kayaking, going to the boardwalk, playing w/DD, playing softball, and going to Disney as much as possible.

Favorite movie: Pirates of the Carribean (Black Pearl) and Young Guns II

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Jack Sparrow and Malificient

A little bit about yourself: I am a morning person who likes to laugh and not take everything so seriously (with the exception of work).  I won't go see a movie that I know will make me cry- because life is too short to depress yourself on purpose.  My family all lives close by- in the same town- and they are very important to me.  I am not super green but respect the world and environment- heck- my daughter is going to need it one day! I only drink a couple times a year because I do not like feeling sick the next day, but I do enjoy going out.  I love to dance!  I guess I should add that I have been divorced for 6 years.

A little bit about your ideal match: my ideal match would be a morning person (or at least be able to out up with me being one). He should be independent, caring, and compassionate.  He should be looking for an equal partner, not someone to be his mother.  He  would think that Disney and the Florida gulf would be a wonderful vacation- and at least understand that I go to Disney at least twice a year.  Family would be very important to him.  If he wants kids, he should realize that I am not birthing any more children- but I would love it if he already had a child or two that could grow with my family.


----------



## rach1107

B


----------



## lisaviolet

Double post.   Below.


----------



## lisaviolet

Edit.


----------



## Spyells

Let's try this again....xDDD

*First Name:* Shanae		

*Location:* Long Beach, CA, U.S.A

*Age:* 20

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Hair Color: Black; Eye Color: Brown

*Body Type:* Full-Figured 

*Ethnicity:* African-American

*Occupation:* Student
*
Do you have any kids:* No, but I want some someday.

*Do you have any pets:* No
*
Favorite activities:* Reading, going to the movies, listening to music, writing stories, video games, travel, going to Disneyland 
*
Favorite movie:* Beauty and the Beast; The Harry Potter Series
*
Favorite color(s):* Orange; Purple
*
Favorite Disney character(s):* Belle; Mickey Mouse

*A little bit about yourself:* I'm really nice and I love to laugh. I love American history. Obviously I'm a huge Disney fan. For those who play Kingdom Hearts it is my favorite video game series. I'm not a hardcore video gamer but I do play World of Warcraft, Littlebig Planet, Mario, and basically whatever seems fun.  I'm a huge Harry Potter fan and I can't wait to go to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter some day. I’m currently in my third year of college and I’m majoring in Journalism. I'm pretty much a big kid. I love going to amusement parks. I also just love kids, especially when they're little because they're so cute!!!
*
A little bit about your ideal match:* Well, for my ideal match I want someone who loves Disney of course!  But, most importantly I want a good guy that has a goal in life. He needs to have some type of intelligence and an appreciation for knowledge. I want someone who is mature and has a good sense of humor who is really nice. I would like for him to also be Christian. 

I was going to post a picture but my post count isn't high enough. LOL!


----------



## disney-inspired

First Name: Cristabel

Location: Southern California

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: overweight but working on it.

Ethnicity: Latina (Half Mexican Half Peruvian)

Occupation: Full-time college student (graduating in May!)/ part time medical records file clerk

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Not currently but I love dogs and am allergic to cats.

Favorite activities: Traveling, Disneyland, going to museums, meeting with friends over coffee, going to the movies, reading and spending time with family.

Favorite movie: (there are just so many!) Gone with the Wind; LOTR, Indiana Jones

Favorite color(s): Blue!

Favorite Disney character(s): Octavius "Gus Gus"

A little bit about yourself: I've never really...dated.  Right? I don't know, through high school and beginning of college it wasn't a "must". I'm also socially clueless so if I a guy liked me I'd never know it unless he said it to my face. I'm obsessed with Disney and not many guys I know LOVE Disney or find my love of it ridiculous. I've been called blunt and that's true. I say what I mean and mean what I say. I'm pretty easy-going but the obsessive planner in me sometimes takes control. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for man who has aspirations in life, knows what he wants to do and is pursuing it. I believe in chivalry so he'd have to do all the little old-fashioned things (as labeled by current society) like open the door for me, walk to me to my house/car, etc. He has to have a sense of humor and not be too sensitive because I like to joke. I'm looking for a God-seeking man because my faith is important to me and I want it to be important to him as well.

I need a yang to my yin so to speak. He needs to be calm, collected and rational when I'm not (that can happen a lot).

I'm not sure I'm actually looking for someone right now but it's always great to make new friends.


----------



## disney-inspired

Doesn't anyone live in CA? 

I do have to say that I think have found some awesome girls who would be great friends LOL.


----------



## newdrama12

First Name: Daniel

Location: Orlando, FL

Age:26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Master Bear Builder at Build-A-Bear Workshop

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Volunteering at Give Kids The World, going to movies, concerts, into most sports, photography

Favorite movie: The Harry Potter series, Letters To God

Favorite color(s):Red & Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White and Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I'm big into music (went to school for audio recording), love sports including pro wrestling (especially football and NASCAR), love kids.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is easy-going, funny, and loves kids and sports. Disney and Universal fan. someone who likes to kid around.


----------



## disney-inspired

Didn't even think to put up a photo...woops!


----------



## dinosaurgertie

deleted


----------



## aamickeyfan74

First Name: Dana

Location: Tulsa

Age: 37

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:Hazel

Body Type: few extra pounds

Ethnicity:vanilla

Occupation: Production Asst

Do you have any kids:2 (girl 13 & boy 10)

Do you have any pets: a rabbit named Princess Buttercup

Favorite activities: Travelling to any Disney destination

Favorite movie: 

Favorite color(s)urple

Favorite Disney character(s):MICKEY

A little bit about yourself: I am a huge disney fan, big heart & very outgoing. Most men say I am cute & lots of fun. I have a good job, own my own home & car. I love to travel, I have been on 5 disney cruises & can't wait to find someone special to go on new boat with. If I ever remarry I want a DIsney wedding, either Disney World or Cruise. I would be willing to relocated possibly eventually for right guy. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My idea guy would be someone that is financially stable, loves disney & kids (thinks he could love someone ele's kids), likes to travel. I'm looking for a partner not someone that I need to take care of financially or otherwise. 

I can send pics through yahoo email.


----------



## SolitaryPhoenix

updated and re-posted, #1232


----------



## JenniePie4

First Name: Jennie

Location: Milwaukee, WI

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red hair, green eyes

Body Type: average, 5'8"

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Librarian

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 1 cat, 1 dog

Favorite activities: I love doing things associated with Disney, going to movies, shows, talking about it... I also like reading and playing the occasional video game.  Most of all I love just getting out of the house to hang out with friends.

Favorite Disney movie:  Little Mermaid, Lilo and Stitch, Meet the Robinsons

Favorite non-Disney movie: Star Trek, Repo the Genetic Opera, Inception, The Twelve, Going the Distance

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I graduated last year with my a degree in Information and Library Science.  Since then I have been hopping around to a few different jobs while I look for a place to settle down in.  I enjoy getting out of the house to do things, but I am not particularly outdoorsy.

A little bit about your ideal match: A fun easy going person.  As someone who is rather independent, I would like someone who can also make do for themselves.  Some one who enjoys being social, but can help make me comfortable as I can be shy around new people.


----------



## TemplarProphet

First Name: Jonathan (John)

Location: Pittsburgh PA

Age: 19

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average with some muscle

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Zoo Docent

Do you have any kids: 1 son who's 2

Do you have any pets: a cat 

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, reading, and Netflix

Favorite movie: Scott Pilgrim vs The World, Labyrinth, Dark Knight, Sporited Away

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch and Nemo

A little bit about yourself: I'm a big Disney nerd, but I also love comics and Doctor Who. I live about 20 minutes outside Pittsburgh PA. I have a two year old son.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney. A plus if she likes comics or Doctor Who. Must be kind with a good sense of humor.

If you'd like to chat, my Skype is also TemplarProphet.


----------



## disneyfanatic485

Are there any PA/NJ/NY/MD women on these boards? 27/m PA here


----------



## lthiesfeld07

Not from PA, but I am from Chicagoland.
Any single Chicagoland DISers?


----------



## 1Grumpy9

disneyfanatic485 said:


> Are there any PA/NJ/NY/MD women on these boards? 27/m PA here



I am from Central PA (Harrisburg) here!!! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2411855&page=46 Post #680


----------



## Rhongepooh

First Name: Rhonda

Location: Tylertown, Mississippi

Age: 44

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average to a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Gifted/ Talented teacher

Do you have any kids: 2 daughters.  The youngest is 17 and a junior in high school.  The oldest is 23, married has 1 year old son.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, reading

Favorite movie: Men in Black series, Back to the Future series, Vacation movies ANYTHING with Mel Brooks in it!!

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan and Mulan

A little bit about yourself: I'm a big Disney nerd who is constantly trying to plan my next trip.  I'm very low or no drama type of purpose.  I'm active in my church and since my youngest is in the 11th grade I figure it's now timet o start dating again.

A little bit about your ideal match: As my profile on a dating website says, "Must love Disney".  I actually decided not to date guys who haven't been.  I want someone who is also low drama, has a job (LOL not to support me but so I don't have to support THEM! LOL) and a great sense of humor.

If you'd like to chat, my yahoo messenger is Rhongepooh43


----------



## tinker~bell

disneyfanatic485 said:


> Are there any PA/NJ/NY/MD women on these boards? 27/m PA here



King of Prussia, Pa here 30/F


----------



## CamoMama

I guess I should do this, since I've already popped into the social thread.

First Name: Heather

Location: Northern California

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Student/Soldier

Do you have any kids: 2 daughters, 14 and 16

Do you have any pets: 2 cats, Lucky and Dopey

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney, reading, movie watching, running, riding roller coasters, cooking, eating, driving, hiking...

Favorite movie: Say Anything and the Princess Bride

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy/Elliot from Pete's Dragon

A little bit about yourself: I just returned from a tour in Afghanistan with the National Guard and am taking some time off from working to go to school and hang out with my kids. I've been divorced for about 10 years and haven't really dated since, been busy with being a mom and working. Maybe now is the time? I'm an agnostic atheist, politically centrist independent, stubborn and according to all of my kids' friends, awesome.

A little bit about your ideal match: Male, breathing.  Seriously, no political extremists, either right or left wing. The President _is_ a US citizen and 9/11 was _not_ an inside job. Please. Must have a good sense of humor, must be able to make fun of himself. Athletic is good, but super scary muscular is not. Not religious is also good, militant atheism, not so much. No homophobes either, I have many LGBT friends and family members. Other than that, I'm not picky.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

First Name: Stacey

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown / Brown

Body Type: Pooh Sized

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Owner of my own princess party company

Do you have any kids: 2 y/o son

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Talking on the phone, Hanging with friends, Watching movies

Favorite Disney movie:Tangled because I love the story

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Dopey and Jiminey Cricket

A little bit about yourself: Going through a divorce, I absolutely love Disney and everything about it. I have a little boy that is obsessed with Cars, we watch it every day - sometimes several times daily. He will be 2 in July and he is my whole world.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who shares my love for all things Disney. I want him to be willing to go on trips and he of course, must accept the fact that I have an amazing little boy <3


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

disneyfanatic485 said:


> Are there any PA/NJ/NY/MD women on these boards? 27/m PA here



I'm a 28/f/NY


----------



## slp1650

First Name: Stephanie

Location: Orlando, Fl

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blondish Red/Brown

Body Type: Average.  I like to workout and run so I'm starting to get toner now.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Tour Guide/Education

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Not at the moment, but hopefully will at some point sooner rather than later.

Favorite activities: Hanging out with friends at the parks, BBQs, or anywhere else.  I also scuba dive and enjoy just being outside in general.

Favorite movie: Such a hard decision... I really like a variety of movies from horror to comedy to dramas, etc.  I really enjoyed the Hunger Games and This Means War recently.

Favorite color(s):Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Dory or Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I love just hanging out and relaxing. I love animals, especially considering my job has me working to some degree with different animals.  I am also a water baby... I swam for 14 years, surfed when I lived in Southern California, competed in triathlons and open water swims, and scuba dive. 

A little bit about your ideal match: He really just needs to be nice, make me laugh, enjoys life and is just looking to have a good time. I like a guy who knows what he wants in life and is working towards it.  On the flip side, while he knows what he wants, he also knows to have time for some fun (aka not a workaholic but not lazy). If he likes to workout or run, that's always a plus.  I like to run (especially runDisney events) and wouldn't mind a running buddy


----------



## MissAshley85

Updated: Removing for personal reasons.


----------



## DCTooTall

everyone!    Just want to remind everyone that there is a great group over at the Singles Social Club thread.  It's a great place to actually chat and get to know everyone,   and we even have a couple meets planned later this year in case anyone wants to meet up with some of your fellow Disney loving singles!

Don't be shy.... and don't let the size of the thread scare you away.  We tend to be very ADD with our conversations so you can easily just jump in without needing to read the entire thread.


----------



## KYfriedPanda

First Name: Jaimie

Location: Boston area

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown / Eyes Like the Sea After a Storm (in other words, I have no idea! honestly, my mother and my license say two completely different things!)

Body Type: Somewhere between Tigger and Pooh 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: College Math Professor

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: No, though my sister's beagle loves me best!

Favorite activities: Going to WDW (obviously), planning trips to WDW (seriously, I have a LOT of fun crunching numbers... it's unnatural), trivia nights, movies, live theater (especially Broadway), traveling, and collecting Vinylmations


Favorite movie: Tough question without a genre... I'd probably say The Nightmare Before Christmas, Little Shop of Horrors, and Love Actually are generally in the top 10 more than most other movies. 

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch (even after becoming a Magic Kingdom pariah I still find his antics to be funny)

A little bit about yourself: Other than what's up above this section? Hmm... I'm still in grad school going for my doctorate and trying to miraculously afford more trips to WDW at the same time, I am pretty geeky (hence the love of trivia), I've been playing the piano for my whole life but also am trying to learn the guitar (I need to be able to play Billy Joel's Only the Good Die Young entirely on my own), I love parenthetical asides (mostly because I'm terrible with grammar and this is how I hide it), and I actually enjoy creating ridiculous dating profiles (I am "NotTornado27" on okcupid, a profile I created entirely as a joke after my sister told me I had to make one, and yet it gets more hits and e-mails than any real dating profile I've ever created)... whew. 

A little bit about my match: If you read through this entire profile and you're a non-smoking female, you're probably my match! I enjoy meeting people regardless of whether or not they're my soul mate, so say hi and I promise to be friendly!


----------



## Disneyfn420

Do you have a link for the club. I found it but last post was in 2011. So must be a different one.




DCTooTall said:


> everyone!    Just want to remind everyone that there is a great group over at the Singles Social Club thread.  It's a great place to actually chat and get to know everyone,   and we even have a couple meets planned later this year in case anyone wants to meet up with some of your fellow Disney loving singles!
> 
> Don't be shy.... and don't let the size of the thread scare you away.  We tend to be very ADD with our conversations so you can easily just jump in without needing to read the entire thread.


----------



## ArielseekingEric

Think it's time  to update my profile:

First Name:Laura

Location: Metro south Boston

Age: 40

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: red/blue

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: food service

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Trips to Disney, pub trivia, singing, reading, traveling


Favorite movie: The  Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Titanic

Favorite color(s): Blue/Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel of course

A little bit about yourself: Love travel planning, singing in a local chorus, oldest child, still single.  Looking for someone who also has the"travel bug" especially loves all things Disney.


----------



## DCTooTall

Disneyfn420 said:


> Do you have a link for the club. I found it but last post was in 2011. So must be a different one.



We have gone through several threads.  i think we are actually on our 4th or 5th thread at this point.

Here's a link to the current thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2799025&page=148


----------



## goofy_joe

Hi, everyone!  I just thought I'd throw this out there.  Been lurking on the DIS for a while and decided to start posting (got back from WDW today), and came across this thread.  Here goes!

*First Name:*  Joe

*Location:*  Boston, MA

*Age:*  29

*Sex:*  Male

*Hair/Eye Color:*  Light brown / blue-green

*Body Type:*  Tall, moderate build

*Ethnicity:*  White

*Occupation:*  E-commerce

*Do you have any kids:*  No

*Do you have any pets:*  No

*Favorite activities:*  Golf, bowling, traveling, exploring new places, slow-cooking, making waffles, walking around the city, hiking

*Favorite movie:* _The Big Lebowski_

*Favorite color(s):*  Green

*Favorite Disney character(s):*  Goofy (I can even do an OK voice!)

*A little bit about yourself:*  I'm working full-time and going to school two nights a week for my MBA.  I'm a pretty independent person who would like to find someone to connect with on many levels - as a romantic mate, and as someone to share adventures with.  I love learning and discovery, so I'd want to have someone in my life who is interested in exploring and trying new things. 

*A little bit about your ideal match:*  I'm looking for a woman who is gentle and kind, and who has a positive outlook on life.  Someone who is confident in herself and what she wants, and who can get along with a wide variety of people and treat everyone with respect.  And someone who can drink Beverly at Club Cool without wincing.    (j/k)


----------



## TangledUp

Might as well give this a shot...

*Name:* Jackie

*Location:* Central PA

*Age:* 23

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Brown

*Body Type:* Short and Thin

*Ethnicity:* Caucasian

*Occupation:* Grad Student

*Do you have any kids:* No

*Do you have any pets:* No

*Favorite activities:* Reading, spending time with friends and family, Disney

*Favorite movie:* Jurassic Park, Gladiator, A Goofy Movie

*Favorite color(s):* Orange

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Rapunzel 

*A little bit about yourself:* I'm a pretty laid back person and in addition to working hard, I'm learning to play guitar and training for my first half marathon.  I like movies, football, and just having a good time.   

*A little bit about your ideal match:* In addition to someone who shares my love of all things Disney (something surprising hard to find in an academic environment), I'm looking for someone who can make me laugh and I can be myself with.  I'm not looking for fireworks, just someone I can connect with.


----------



## countrygrl4

I might as well give this a try 

First Name: Jaime

Location: Warwick, RI

Age: 23

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown but looks black/brown

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: african american, native american and cape verdean

Occupation: full time student and works full time as a receptionist

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: working out, movies, concerts,swimming, biking, traveling

Favorite movie: Disney movies (of course) and horror flicks

Favorite color(s): Pastels, Blue and Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Jasmine, Pochantas and Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I am an ambitious woman who loves to travel adn enjoys going to concerts. My favorite type of music is Country and favorite country artists is Carrie Underwood, Sara Evans, Brad Paisley, and Rascal Flatts. I love relaxing on a sunday or going for a sunday drive. I love going to the movies and just hanging out with friends.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet someone who obviously loved Disney as much as I do and liked/loved country music.  I would love someone who is also ambitious and striving to make more of themselves. Someone who is funny and can be playful and goofy (no pun intended).


----------



## AristoCatsMarie

This is my first post sorry if I screw up.  

First Name: Nicole

Location: West Deptford, NJ but I want to be in Orlando, Fl (permanently) lol

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty brown/ Green

Body Type:Overweight but trying to lose

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupationisabled

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets:Family pet Dog Mindy would want my own dog some day

Favorite activities: Traveling, shopping, volunteering

Favorite movie:The AristoCats

Favorite color(s)urple, Black, Green

Favorite Disney character(s):Marie (aristocats), Duchess (aristocats), Jasmine(aladdin)

A little bit about yourself:  I have Multiple Sclerosis but that does not stop me from being a total Disney freak.  I try to learn anything I can about Disney and Walt Disney World.  I also love theater, arts and crafts, volunteering shopping for collectibles and antiques, traveling, animals, and relaxing.   

A little bit about your ideal match:  They should love Disney as much as I do, and just be an excepting, caring, all around good person.


----------



## AristoCatsMarie

Sorry


----------



## AristoCatsMarie

a


----------



## AristoCatsMarie

captaindavidhook said:


> First Name: David
> 
> Location: NJ
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Sex: male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Blue Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Avg/med build
> 
> Ethnicity: Italian/Irish
> 
> Occupation: Landscaper/Baseball Coach
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Sports, movies, history, walks, cooking..anything fun pretty much
> 
> Favorite movie: Caddyshack, Saving Private Ryan, Superbad, 300, Gettysburg, Fast Times At Ridgemont High
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Hook, Pluto, Stitch, Chip and Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I guess I would say i'm very outgoing with a good sense of humor. Very laid back at times, always looking for some great fun and conversation. Anything you like to know feel free to pm me. I'm practically an open book.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Sense of humor is a must. Some one outgoing who shares some of the same interest and values I share. If your outgoing that is always a plus. If you like sports, even better LOL[/COLOR]



David, can't pm post number not high enough would love to talk.  look at my post on like the last page if your interested.  
Nicole


----------



## lilunsure

First Name: Debbie

Location: Maryland

Age: 44

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Eyes are brown, hair is usually brown

Body Type:  Definitely not on my last calorie, could stand to lose 20 or so.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Work in Contracts

Do you have any kids:  Yes, a DD–15, who I have joint custody of.

Do you have any pets:  Yes, 2 dogs, who I also have joint custody of.

Favorite activities:  exploring, seeing new things, walking, taking drives and enjoying good conversation.  Oh and I love food, which is why I have some to lose.

Favorite movie:  I will watch most types of movies with the exception of horrors and ones where I’m going to have to read though the whole movie.  However, if I had to chose a favorite it would be either Mary Poppins, Grease, or Sound of Music.  

Favorite color(s):  Purple and Green

Favorite Disney character(s):  Stitch and Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I’m a fun loving person who enjoys exploring and seeing new things.  I like good conversation but don’t believe there has to be constant chatter when sharing time or an experience with someone.  I’m separated on the way to divorce and gainfully employed.  I’m looking to meet new people so even if you are not my match maybe we could be friends.  Shoot me a PM   Oh, I enjoy NFL Football and I’m a huge Baltimore Ravens fan, planning my Sunday’s around their games

A little bit about your ideal match:  The big ones are he must be honest, gainfully employed, a non-smoker, and not have an alcohol and/or drug problem (I’m okay with social drinking, I like to have a couple of drinks while out _sometimes_).   Oh and if you want kids, you should have them, because I am not having anymore. 

I have pictures, and would be willing to share through email, but I’m not posting them here for the entire world to see.


----------



## ScottFL82

First Name: Scott (Hope my username didn't give that away lol)

Location: Naples, FL

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/ Light brown hair and green eyes

Body Type: Should lose a few....working on it

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: I own my own detailing business, and I also work for a car dealership

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to someday

Do you have any pets: No, but would like that too someday...lol

Favorite activities: I like fishing, watching and playing sports, love my trips to Disney of course :-D 

Favorite movie: Transformers, Step Brothers, Napoleon Dynamite, Talladega Nights

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Pluto, Mickey (Sorcerer Mickey is my favorite)

A little bit about yourself: I love spending time with friends and family. I like to go out to eat, watch a movie. I am not a big drinker. I will have a beer or two every now and then, but could go months without the desire for one. I live in South FL now, but spent a lot of time living in Ohio. I love all kinds of music: country, rock, pop...just about anything except rap...lol oh and classical

A little bit about your ideal match: She definitely has to love Disney. When we go on vacation we should both be thinking: "I want to go to Disney" lol She should not be a big drinker....if you like drinking a lot, I am prob not a good fit for you. She should be down to Earth, sincere, caring and be able to hold an intelligent conversation...I hope that's not too much to ask for


----------



## Sehsun

Post removed because I am no longer single.


----------



## Stupeo

First Name: Stuart

Location: Australia

Age: 36

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty blond/blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: RN 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Theme parks, traveling

Favorite movie: Anything funny or drama

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): Winnie the pooh

A little bit about yourself: I moved to aus from England six years ago, I love Disney as its the best place on earth.  I work as. Nurse but like to spend at least 6 weeks of the year traveling.  I also love watching and attending sport events

A little bit about your ideal match: gotta be a Disney freak, sense of humor vital as I can be a little odd.  

Will send a photo to anyone interested


----------



## lthiesfeld07

A friendly bump


----------



## xnascar2x

First Name: Bob

Location: Chicago IL

Age: 37

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Brown

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Software Trainer

Do you have any kids:Yes DD8

Do you have any pets:Cat

Favorite activities:Anything Disney,listening to music, going to concerts and sporting events, checking out local cover bands, camping, running, roller blading, anything outdoors when the weather is nice.

Favorite movie:Hangover and Wedding Crashers.

Favorite color(s):Blue, Red, Black, Green

Favorite Disney character(s):Mickey and Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I'm a very fun and easy going guy. I'm laid back and can have fun no matter what I'm doing. I like to laugh and make those around me laugh and smile. I'm a very happy person and I enjoy life. 


A little bit about your ideal match:I'm looking for a great girl with a sense of humor who will be my best friend. I want someone who is a great communicator and can talk about anything. I believe communication is key in a relationship. I also want someone I can have fun with no matter what we are doing. Someone who enjoys a night in or a night on the town.


----------



## KValo

*First Name*: Matt

*Location*: Fort Worth, TX

*Age*: 28

*Sex*: Male

*Hair/Eye Color*: Brown/Blue

*Body Type*: Average, on the thin side

*Ethnicity*: Caucasian

*Occupation:* Retail management and professional wrestling

*Do you have any kids*: Nope

*Do you have any pets*: Nope

*Favorite activities*: Going to Disney World! Otherwise, I enjoy listening to music and collecting music memorabilia, spending time with friends and reading 

*Favorite movie*: The original Star Wars

*Favorite color(s): *Purple

*Favorite Disney character(s)*: Mickey

*A little bit about yourself:* I am a workaholic to a degree, my thought process is that if you're going to do something, give it 110%. This is my driving force behind just about anything I do, and as a result I can be slightly obsessive when planning vacations, or collecting whatever I happen to be collecting at that time. I very much enjoy listening to music all the time. Oh, I kinda co-own/run a professional wrestling company. Yup, WWE style stuff, but it's always kept family friendly. 

*
A little bit about your ideal match*: I'm looking for someone to share the joys of life with. We don't have to like all the same things, in fact, I'd prefer to meet people with different interests. It's much more fun to get to know someone who likes different things, you never know what you might end up liking! 

My friends all know how big of a Disney fan I am and everyone jokes that I've said that I want to get married at WDW. Their retort is "What if she doesn't like Disney?" "Well, if she's gonna marry me, she's gonna have to make that terrible concession!"


And here's the most recent picture I have of myself, it's a promo shot from wrestling. Please note the Disney shirt I'm wearing though!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Wrestling and Disney...interesting combo


----------



## TweedleMe

First Name: Mike

Location: NJ (Right outside of Philly)

Age: 22

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair, Hazel eyes

Body Type: Got some extra meat, but I am currently on a diet and have already lost 20 lbs. in 2 months.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student (Hopefully Disney College Program next Spring)

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: I wish I had a dog

Favorite activities: Anything on the internet (Facebook,DIS, etc.) Video Games, KanJam, Partying, Watching Movies, Watching TV, and Board Games

Favorite movie: UP

Favorite color(s): Black and White 

Favorite Disney character(s): Dory, Russell, Rex, Boo, Timon, Pumba, Chip, Eeyore, Baloo, Thumper, Happy and Mr. Pricklepants

A little bit about yourself: I'm currently a student hoping to get into the DCP for Spring. I am shy at first, but when I'm with my friends I'm fun and once I get to know someone better I open up. I'd love to meet people here for friends or more...PM me and we can talk more, I'm not posting my picture on here but will in PM or we can talk on facebook.

A little bit about your ideal match: If you like Disney I am sure we will get along.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

.


----------



## kismet1003

.


----------



## eaj1228

Deleted.  Good luck on finding your special someone.


----------



## Stupeo

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I made a few changes, and posted some real pictures, so I thought I'd show my updated post in the "new" posts!



wow you are cute


----------



## Krista in MA

*First Name:*  Krista

*Location:*  in MA (Bostonish)

*Age:* 37

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:*  Brown / Blue

*Body Type:*  Short / Average

*Ethnicity:*  White mutt

*Occupation:*  dog walker, visit cats, birds, etc. when owners are away

*Do you have any kids:*  no

*Do you have any pets:*  my kitty Rocky =^..^=

*Favorite activities:*  seeing bands, movies, spending time with family & friends, biking, roller blading, walking, traveling (haven't been to Disney World since 2008 & haven't done much traveling other than NYC a few times & Baltimore since then due to time & money), reading, going to Red Sox games, and supporting the troops as best as I can.

*Favorite movie(s):*  Saving Private Ryan & Field of Dreams.  My guilty pleasure is Captain Ron.

*Favorite Disney movie(s):*  Candleshoe, the Ugly Dachshund, and Finding Nemo.

*Favorite color(s):*  a darker blue / gray mix.

*Favorite Disney character(s):*  Eeyore, Dory, and Nemo.

*A little bit about yourself:*  I'm very quiet.  I tend to open up once I get to know people and become more comfortable.  I can be silly, and I've been told I have a good sense of humor.  Much of the time I spend online is on the Disboards, FB, or on my favorite author's website.  I tend to stick to the horror / crime / sci-fi / history genre's but I do love Harry Potter.

*A little bit about your ideal match:*   He should have a good sense of humor, be able to make me laugh.  He must love animals (not all animals, but enough to want dogs, cats, or fish some day if he doesn't already have them, but why wouldn't he already?).  Non-smoker.  Having a job is important, but so is having a life outside of work.


----------



## erinscreen

First Name: Erin

Location: Des Moines, Iowa

Age: 30 in August

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blond/blue

Body Type: Full figure--in the process of losing. am a gym rat at the moment

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Brokerage

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: dog (Nels) and cat (Minnie)

Favorite activities: Love learning new languages and traveling, watching tv, writing, sleeping, and having cocktails


A little bit about yourself: I am very independent. I like to write and pretty much do whatever I want. I am a pretty big nerd and like sci-fi, fantasy, and scripted TV.

A little bit about your ideal match: I really enjoy being single and am not really looking to meet anyone "like that," but would love to meet up with other Disney lovers at Disney or generally talk about fun things. 

My profile pic is me, but it washed out on purpose. Let me know if you want a better one!
__________________


----------



## DCTooTall

everyone!

  I've been slacking on my DIS addiction for the past month or so,    but I just wanted to welcome all the new people to the group!


Just so everyone is aware,   we have a very fun group (which has been a bit slow lately,  but should be picking up now that we are quickly approaching summer and free time starts to return) over in the "Singles Social Club" threads.  Feel free to join us over there for random chat about anything and everything with your fellow singles.    We're even working on a couple DISMeets over the next few months if you'd care to join us.  (A west coast "Regional" meet sometime this summer or early fall...likely at Disneyland....   a Bigger Meet on Oct 13th for Food and Wine (and other fun) at WDW...  and an East Coast Regional Meet sometime this summer....  still working on where this year.  [Last Year's East Coast meet was at Hershey Park in Central PA.... may do that again or may decide on something else]).


So you can always jump on over to that thread as well... chat with other fun (and sometimes crazy) people... and even join us at a meet or two (or 3)!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

OregonGirl said:


> Prince Charming: Found! I wish you all the best!



Is your profile picture new? Congratulations!  Finding the prince is one thing.... marrying him is another!


----------



## NYdisLvR

First Name: Brian

Location:Long island 

Age: 27 

Sex:male

Hair/Eye Color:blonde/ hazel

Body Type:athletic

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: law

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: Yes, German shepherd

Favorite activities: Working out, reading, detailing cars,......going to disney!

Favorite movie: Hard one for me.  Saw avengers last night, that is def up there in the top 5.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Jasmine

A little bit about yourself: I love life, and always have a smile on my face.  I enjoy movies, watching them and editing some of my own.  i'm fascinated by the universe, and the mystery of life.  

A little bit about your ideal match: openminded, free spirited, and loves to laugh.  Someone not too materialistic, or into themselves.


----------



## 1Grumpy9

DCTooTall said:


> everyone!
> 
> I've been slacking on my DIS addiction for the past month or so,    but I just wanted to welcome all the new people to the group!
> 
> 
> Just so everyone is aware,   we have a very fun group (which has been a bit slow lately,  but should be picking up now that we are quickly approaching summer and free time starts to return) over in the "Singles Social Club" threads.  Feel free to join us over there for random chat about anything and everything with your fellow singles.    We're even working on a couple DISMeets over the next few months if you'd care to join us.  (A west coast "Regional" meet sometime this summer or early fall...likely at Disneyland....   a Bigger Meet on Oct 13th for Food and Wine (and other fun) at WDW...  and an East Coast Regional Meet sometime this summer....  still working on where this year.  [Last Year's East Coast meet was at Hershey Park in Central PA.... may do that again or may decide on something else]).
> 
> 
> So you can always jump on over to that thread as well... chat with other fun (and sometimes crazy) people... and even join us at a meet or two (or 3)!



I would love to be able to come to an East Coast Meet.


----------



## DISMiss85

Hi I wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Nicole, I'm 26(going to be 27 next week), I live in Illinois, am single and most importantly am a HUGE Disney fan!


----------



## donkortajr

Hi Nicole,
Your just a little north of me. drop me a msg if you ever want to chat about Disney or anything else.

Don


----------



## DISMiss85

Great to meet you Don!  I'm always up for talking Disney!! 

I also realized that there is a form on here for personal info... here's mine:

First Name: Nicole

Location: Carol Stream, IL(outside of Chicago)

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair and brown eyes

Body Type: Winnie the Pooh and proud of it 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Training Coordinator for a major Insurance Company

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to someday... have a 6yr old niece that I help take care of so I'm a second mom in some ways.

Do you have any pets: Yes, a yorkipoo named Cinnamon

Favorite activities: I love to watch movies, write, read, draw, paint...etc.

Favorite movie: Anything Disney!! lol  I love a lot of different movies... not a fan of horror though.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck(because he is so cute when he's angry), Stitch, Winnie the Pooh and my girl Tinkerbell(who doesn't love a lady with an attitude!)

A little bit about yourself: I am a sweet and sensative girl.  I have a very loving heart.  I take care of all those around me.  I love to laugh and can be very goofy and sarcastic.  I also help take care of my niece who has Down syndrome.  She has taught me to live life to the fullest.  

A little bit about your ideal match: He should be sweet and funny.  Obviously has to love Disney!!  Especially since it's my eventual dream to get married in WDW!  Basically he needs to be Prince Charming and Goofy all in one!


----------



## Chad819

First Name: Chad

Location: Pittsburgh

Age: 34

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Concierge for now

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Soccer, traveling, games, movies

Favorite movies: UHF, Dragonheart, Fireproof, Gettysburg.
Disney Movies: Lion King, Monsters Inc                    

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Am a Christian and actively involved in the church.  Currently back in school getting my degree in elementary education.

A little bit about your ideal match: A Christian girl that is easy going, sincere, sweet, and honest.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

First Name: Kailey 

Location: Iowa

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel (I think)

Body Type: Full Figured, (trying to play more Kinect workouts like Star Wars).

Ethnicity: Caucasian.

Occupation: Graphic Design Artist / Artist (Unemployed).

Do you have any kids: No kids, but I hope one day to be blessed with some after I get married.

Do you have any pets: I don't at this time, but I've had a cat, dogs, rabbit, fish, and hope to have another pet in the future.

Favorite activities: I love to draw, paint, watch movies and tv, surf the net, play video games, read, listen to music (Pretty much everything but rap), go to church, hang with my friends, keeping my eyes and ears open for fun activities.

Favorite movie: Favorite Disney Movie would be the Pirates of the Caribbean Series and Nightmare Before Christmas. Non-Disney Movie would be the Twilight Saga and many more.

Favorite color(s): I love different shades of red.

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Jack Sparrow, Jack Skellington, Stitch, Lilo, Mad Hatter, Cheshire Cat, Doormouse, Rapunzel, Flynn Rider, Pascel, etc.

A little bit about yourself: I go to church when ever I can. I love to hang out with my friends. I also have a passion for different movies (I love watching them for their different things the create and make you feel, see, and imagine). I love drawing and hope to make art my job.  I love listening to different kinds of music. It can go from hard rock to Disney Music to Christian Music. My favorite bands are My Chemical Romance , Flyleaf, Emery, Red, Josh Groban, etc. I love the Pirates of the Caribbean Soundtracks and the different Nightmare Before Christmas ones as well. I also love the song "I See The Light" sung by Rapunzel and Flynn in Tangled. 

My favorite Video Games of late to play are Assassin's Creed Series and Halo Reach.

My Favorite TV shows are Pysch, Grimm, Doctor Who, SHERLOCK, etc. 

My Favorite YouTube shows are Red Vs Blue, RT Shorts, Achievement Hunter, and The Joker Blogs.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd love to meet a fellow Christian. Anything else that is even related to what I enjoy would be a bonus. No one can really spell out their ideal match and hope to get it. I believe that who ever the Lord sends me will be perfect in my eyes in the end even if we don't agree or like the same things lol.
I just hope his a man that can handle having a girl that likes to play things like Halo Reach and watch things ranging form Disney to Red vs. Blue.
If anyone has any questions please do send me a pm, don't be shy


----------



## andysomma1

.


----------



## OCD for WD

First Name: Kimberly
Location: Brandon, FL
Age: 38
Sex: F
Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/Brown
Body Type: average/petite
Ethnicity: causasian (German - beer drinking genes)
Occupation: pharmacist consultant
Do you have any kids: no, couldn't afford to cruise as much with children
Do you have any pets: no, they don't clean up after themselves
Favorite activities: Disney cruises (just finished #7)
Favorite movie: many old classics like Animal House, Blues Brothers, etc
Favorite color(s): Tarheel Blue
Favorite Disney character(s): Daisy
A little bit about yourself: I joke around about being a princess or a diva but unless I'm in my tiara on formal night I'm the most low maintenance person I know.  Or unless it's March Madness - don't get between me and the tv!
A little bit about your ideal match: I just want someone to be myself with. I'm an independent person and want the same in my match but I want to be able to travel with someone and share my experiences.


----------



## DCTooTall

everyone!

  Just another friendly reminder to check out the Singles Social Club thread.  It's a nice place to chat/get to know your fellow Disney Singles without cluttering up this profiles thread.   Best of all,   we are all really friendly over there,  and incredibly random so you can just jump right into the conversation without really needing to catch up first.  

  We are also working on planning a couple meets over the next couple months which might be fun and a great way meet up and hang out with your Disney friends.   There is a big meet being planned for the Weekend of Oct 13th at WDW,    plus a couple Regional meets being put together for the East coast (possibly HersheyPark in july or august) and West Coast (Disneyland!).


Soooo...    Come join us!  pull up a chair.  Pour yourself a drink!  And have some fun!


----------



## ludari

Hi Kimberly!  I remember you from the TA 2010 cruise.  Your cabin was across from mine (almost) and your dinning table was next to mine.  I'm on the west coast but I travel to WDW and I just completed my fifth Disney cruise.  Let's chat.


----------



## ludari

Hi Kimberly!  I remember you from the TA 2010 cruise.  Your cabin was across from mine (almost) and your dinning table was next to mine.  I'm on the west coast but I travel to WDW often and I just completed my fifth Disney cruise.  Let's chat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DisneyMom831

First Name: *Emily*

Location: *State College, PA*

Age: *30*

Sex:*F*

Hair/Eye Color:*Blue eyes, brown/blonde hair depending on my mood*

Body Type:*Full Figured*

Ethnicity:*Caucasian*

Occupation: *Registered Nurse*

Do you have any kids:*Yep, three of them*

Do you have any pets:*No*

Favorite activities:*Spending time with my family, scary movies, traveling, reading*

Favorite movie:*Disney: Beauty and the Beast   Non Disney: The Shawshank Redemption*

Favorite color(s):*Pink*

Favorite Disney character(s):*Rapunzel, Eeyore*

A little bit about yourself: *Laid back single mom to three wonderful little girls. Work as an RN which I adore. Love to travel. Kind of shy at first.*

A little bit about your ideal match: *I guess I will figure it out when I mean him *


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I hate posting stuff like this on a forum where anyone who knows my username (which granted aren't many) can see..but what the heck. It's worth a shot.


First Name: Alyssa

Location: Buffalo, NY

Age: 26

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Black curly hair, brown eyes

Body Type: 5'3", cute and fluffy

Ethnicity:Caucasian with a little spice thrown in (honestly all I was ever told was "something from the middle east") 

Occupation: Cheesemonger

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 cats

Favorite activities:I read constantly, particularly tv shows, tiedye and other assorted crafts, baking.

Favorite movie: A selection would be Nightmare Before Christmas, Lilo and Stitch, Sweeney Todd, Month Python and the Holy Grail, Jurassic Park, most of the Harry Potters. 

Favorite color(s):Black, red, and purple

Favorite Disney character(s):Stitch, Flower, Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself: I could easily be descriped as "quirky". I tend to spout off random facts in conversation, look at things a little differently than most. I don't like to talk to everyone, but when I find someone that I can talk to it's hard to get me to shut up. I'm bot intense and mellow. I like to go out but a movie, blanket and pizza can be just as great. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who makes me feel comfortable in my own skin, who can take the good with the bad, who can make me laugh. It comes across as shallow but I don't think it's wrong to say I need to be attracted to someone. That doesn't mean only one type of guy is attractive though. I suppose it comes down to I want the Mickey to my Minnie, the Jack to my Sally, the Will to my Elizabeth, the Sweeney Todd to my Mrs Lovett (although that implies I'm willing to cook people into pies so take that as you may)


----------



## shannon1219

First Name: Shannon
Location: Georgia
Age: 36
Sex: F
Hair/Eye Color: Brown
Body Type: Average
Ethnicity:White
Occupation:Administrative Coordinator  
Do you have any kids: 17 year old daughter
Do you have any pets: 2 dogs 1 cat
Favorite activities:traveling, camping, going to Disney
Favorite movie:All Disney movies
Favorite color(s)ink
Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore
A little bit about yourself: I of course love Disney and go whenever possible. I also love to travel and see new places and meet new people. I love to be outdoors so camping is one of my favorite things. I try to make a few trips to the beach and the mountains yearly. I plan to move to Florida when my daughter graduates high school.
A little bit about your ideal match:I want someone that shares the same interests as me and of course loves Disney.


----------



## wereallwet

First Name: Ryan
Location: Pittsburgh
Age: 24
Sex: M
Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel
Body Type: Slim
Ethnicity:White
Occupation:Marketing/Interactive Executive
Do you have any kids: No
Do you have any pets: Lots of fish
Favorite activities:Amusement parks, Disney, Cars, Aquariums, Staying active.
Favorite movie:All Disney movies. Goodfellas. Titanic.
Favorite color(s):Red
Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse
A little bit about yourself: I love all amusement parks and roller coasters. I have a special love for all things Disney! I collect Disney art (wdcc,paintings,pins). I also love aquariums and fish. I love cars and going to meets. I am pretty passionate about technology and creativity as well. I have a lot of other hobbies as well, I get bored easily and like to stay active!
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with the same interests. Down to earth, laid back and passionate about life. An active girl with a healthy lifestyle. Holler.


----------



## spartankid34

Just wanted to comment that this is a neat thread for all those prince/princesses looking for their other half!! I wonder if there's been any success stories? Not sure I want post yet but had to comment!

~Jamie (23/f)


----------



## sexyravenfan

First Name: Laurie
Location: Stewartstown, PA
Age: 25
Sex: F
Hair/Eye Color: Hazel
Body Type: Average
Ethnicity:White
Occupation:Radiographer
Do you have any kids: No
Do you have any pets: 2 cats
Favorite activities: Ravens football, Orioles baseball, birdwatching, the beach, travel, sightseeing, hanging out, gardening
Favorite movie: Robin Hood, Lilo and Stitch, Little Mermaid
Favorite color(s):Orange
Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Splash Mountain characters
A little bit about yourself: I live in Stewartstown, PA but am originally from Baltimore, MD. I am a radiographer at a big hospital and I love my job. I am looking for someone down to earth and has my same interests.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

First Name:  Melissa

Location: North Lauderdale, FL

Age: 22 (23 in July)

Sex: Female 

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/ Hazel

Body Type: Athletic/ Average

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Retail Associate 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, Singing, Walking, Biking, Traveling (WDW), and Swimming 

Favorite movie: Way To Many To Tell lol

Favorite color(s): All Shades Of Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): All

A little bit about yourself: I am a single woman who loves Disney. I also like to go out and enjoy the outdoors. I am honest, trustworthy, caring, respectful and has a great personality and sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match: He has to be a Disney nut like me lol and pretty much have an awesome chemistry with me.


----------



## DCTooTall

everyone!

  Feel free to stop by the Singles Social Club thread which was created to give everyone a place to chat with fellow singles without cluttering up this profile thread.   We always love having new people join us,  and even have a couple meets planned for later this year if anyone is interesting in joining us.  



spartankid34 said:


> Just wanted to comment that this is a neat thread for all those prince/princesses looking for their other half!! I wonder if there's been any success stories? Not sure I want post yet but had to comment!
> 
> ~Jamie (23/f)



 There have been a few people who posted here that have since mentioned they found their prince/princess....  not sure if all of them were people they met thru this thread, the DIS,  or other means though.


----------



## Raff42

First Name: Emma

Location: Liverpool, UK

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown curly/blue

Body Type: Kind of athletic, I just lost 7 stone

Ethnicity: white british

Occupation: blogger/CSI

Do you have any kids: nope, Im too big of a kid myself

Do you have any pets: No :-( I really want a pug

Favorite activities: Sports, movies, writing, tv shows, soccer, interval training, computer games

Favorite movie: Ghostbusters/X Files

Favorite color(s): blue - although I am colour blind, so I could mean green or purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Dopey, Stitch, Donald

A little bit about yourself: Well I am from liverpool and a massive soccer fan. I travel quite a bit. Just got over a life threatening illness, so Im really proud of myself for that. Go to Disney every 2 years with my family but would like to go more.

A little bit about your ideal match: Erm, I don't really have a type. Maybe someone who looks after themselves. I would say someone making me laugh is what I go for the most.


----------



## EeyoreJen

First Name: Jennifer

Location: Southern Maryland - looking to relocate to Florida within two years.

Age: 34
Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair and brown eyes

Body Type: Average to a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Admin Assistant and Student

Do you have any kids: Yes, one 11 year old daughter

Do you have any pets: Yes, a chihuahua name Yogi

Favorite activities: Reading, listening to music, anything that makes me laugh and have fun

Favorite movie: Cinderella, X-Men and Grease (I know I know...I watch almost anything lol)

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, Cinderella, Minnie Mouse and Belle.

A little bit about yourself: I'm generally a happy person but still looking for that "other half".  I attend school full-time and work full-time.  I lived in the UK for 10.5 years and was happy to get back home in 2010.  I was born in Florida and can't wait to return there in a few years. I have a wicked sense of humor (if I do say so myself) and I love to be happy and make others happy.

A little bit about your ideal match: Needs to have a good sense of humor, manners and kindness in his heart.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Updating because I can haha

First Name: Hayley 

Location: Central Jersey, but soon to be Orlando  

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently a dirty blonde/light brown, but I get bored easily so it changes a lot.. Eye color is green

Body Type: Somewhere between slim and average, I suppose.

Ethnicity: Caucasian (German/Polish/English descent)

Occupation: Recently graduated college; I start at Walt Disney World in August!!

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yep, two dogs and two cats, but they're not coming to Florida with me 

Favorite activities: Shopping; Swimming; Singing to the radio; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Watching football

Favorite movie: Ummmm... Independence Day. I think. Or Apollo 13. I don't like to pick favorites.. 

Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice

A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still well lol. I just graduated, as I mentioned, and I'm not sure what I'm going to do with my life yet, so I'm just going to go live in Disney World for a while  I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself.  I hope one day to move out of New Jersey permanently, because I don't really like it here. It's too cold. I hope to end up somewhere down south, preferably either Texas or Florida.

A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh. He needs to be a nice person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly. I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'5") so it's easy enough for that. My age range is preferably 22-30. Other than that, I don't really have specifics. Other then I've had my wedding planned in WDW since I was 12, so he needs to be aware that, if it works out, that's where we're getting married.


----------



## pinkelephants

.


----------



## BarnabyJones

First Name: I'm just gonna stick with Mr. Jones. Identity Theft is rampant.

Location: Delaware

Age: 54

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: It used to be light brown/ bluish

Body Type: Lovable

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Bus Manager

Do you have any kids: Yes several

Do you have any pets: 3 dogs, 2 cats and 4 iguani

Favorite activities: Watching TV and fishing

Favorite movie: Any of the Ernest movies

Favorite color(s): Red, White, and Blue 

Favorite Disney character(s): Darkwing Duck

A little bit about yourself: I love to cook especially with the challenges that come with having IBS.

A little bit about your ideal match: One that lights on the first strike. L.O.L.


----------



## CordellMB09

OregonGirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ok, so I have been reading various adult/solo threads and it has come to my attention that many of us who are single would like to meet other single folks in the hopes that maybe we might find our *match*. I figure it is a given that we are all nuts about Disney, and that we can feel relatively safe posting on Disboards.
> 
> Please no chit chatting! There is a 'singles social club' for exactly that. Thanks to the DisBoards podcast for the recent mention! Haven't heard it myself but it seems to be drawing a lot of traffic.
> 
> That said, I'd like to start the thread the specifically addresses/introduces all the single folks here who might be looking. The following can be tweaking by individual posters, but I propose this as a format:
> 
> 
> First Name: Steve
> 
> Location: Columbia, SC
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Strawberry Blonde (Whats left of it!) and Blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: Puny
> 
> Ethnicity: WASP
> 
> Occupation: Co-Owner, Saluda's (Restaurant in Five Points)
> 
> Do you have any kids: 2
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not anymore...
> 
> Favorite activities: Im a pretty big deal on a certain recruiting website messageboard, I also feel that I do an admirable job in maintaining law and order amongst the teenagers in Columbia. I spent quite a bit of time on my circular driveway, and I bristle at the mention of the words "Upper" and "Decker"
> 
> Favorite movie: Anything starring Neil Patrick Harris
> 
> Favorite color(s): Garnett
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Tinkerbell
> 
> A little bit about yourself: What is there to say that hsnt already been posted on countless Columbia, SC restaurant review messageboards?
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Honestly, if God could create a perfect clone of me with fully functional female anatomy, that would just about do it.
> 
> 
> I feel I should add a couple of suggestions/rules. There is no age limit to this thread, except you should probably be over 18. You should probably be single in some way, shape or form if you are going to post. I would suggest that rather than responding to posts on this thread interested people should visitor PM or befriend each other. I would also suggest that if your profile picture isn't of yourself (i.e. like mine is), it would be fun if you included a picture in your post. I hope all this sounds fair and reasonable.



Hopefully this works!


----------



## fuz

First Name: Dale

Location: Earth

Age: 51

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: blond / a rare blue hazel

Body Type: Chizzzzled

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: CEO of a small business

Do you have any kids: Not biologically

Do you have any pets: yuk  lol

Favorite activities: Disney of course!!!!!

Favorite movie: American Psycho

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto

A little bit about yourself: I rarely wear underwear, but when I do, its usually something exotic.

A little bit about your ideal match: Open mind and a pulse.


----------



## Quagmire7696

First Name: Jack (my friends call me Bone)

Location: Tennessee

Age: 38

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Shaved/Hazel

Body Type: I used to be fat, then had an eating disorder and a bout with drugs, so now I'm thin to average.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: I'm an entrepreneur.  I have a business that repairs fountain pens, I raise ostriches, and I'm a restroom attendant an an exclusive night club on weekends.

Do you have any kids: None that I keep in touch with.

Do you have any pets: other than the ostriches I have a llama and a goat.

Favorite activities: playing with my goat, drinking my grandad's moonshine, and eating popsicles

Favorite movie: Mississippi Burning

Favorite color(s): white

Favorite Disney character(s): Kermit the Frog

A little bit about yourself: I like how it tastes when I chew aluminum.

A little bit about your ideal match: a mammal


----------



## MinnesotaBlonde

First Name: Marlene

Location: Minnesota

Age: 27

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Hazel

Body Type: like lana from the tv show archer, except i'm white

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: beautician

Do you have any kids: None 

Do you have any pets: 1 hairless cat

Favorite activities: dancing and shots

Favorite movie: road house

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Abu, he's such a cute lil monkey

A little bit about yourself: I want someone to rescue me from small town minnesota

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who is kind, a real gentlemen.  I want my first time to be perfect


----------



## cknguyen617

Where are all the single people in Southern California??
... and where are all the single guys? Most of these profiles are female.

... I'd like to find my own Disney prince one day


----------



## RegisDCL

First Name: Jerry

Location: Melbourne, FL. Im originally from Michigan

Age: 27

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: My hair is light brown, eyes are ble

Body Type: slender

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: news reporter

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: The beach, swimming, hanging out with friends, being with my family (especially my 5 nieces), going to Disney World, duh!

Favorite movie: Toy Story 3

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Yawn, the original Mickey and Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I just moved down to Brevard County, but my heart is at Disney. I'm originally from Michigan, made a stop in Tallahassee, now I'm just an hour away from the magic! I'm a news reporter and I love what I do. I'm going to try to go to WDW as much as possible, when my schedule allows. My family means the most to me. I love it when my 5 nieces come down from Michigan to visit... gotta take them to the Magic Kingdom!

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a princess that has a passion for Disney, duh! I want them to drag me for a change around World Showcase, hold my hand on Expedition Everest, wait in an endless line for Toy Story Mania, or just goof around with Goofy and the gang at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Ona

_TakingahugedeepbreathasI'veneverdoneanythinglikethisbefore....._

First Name: Ona

Location: Orlando

Age: 31

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes

Body Type: Could stand to loose a few

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Kindergarten Teacher

Do you have any kids: No but would like to one day.

Do you have any pets: Just Abe... we're not sure what he is, but we _*think *_he's some kind of dog... 

Favorite activities: I love designing curriculum materials and documents, listening to the DISUnplugged...

Favorite movie: Rear Window, Momento, would love to watch more movies but never seem to get around to it.

Favorite color(s): Greens and pinks together

Favorite Disney character(s): As a kid, I was obsessed with Chip & Dale; now hmmmm.... Donald maybe???

A little bit about yourself: I'm a loooong time DISer who has recently _rediscovered_ the boards. Having relocated to Orlando from Scotland in the last couple of years, it's hard finding a sense of community. Then I remembered that wonderful community that I used to be in the midst of. 

I love the history of the parks and I'm fascinated by Walt's vision. I also love doing/creating scavenger hunts etc. around the parks & I love finding new ways to visit the parks even though I've visited hundreds of times. I'm not however, (shh... don't tell anyone) so interested in the movie's. In fact, I'm not a fan of cartoons in general.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Hmmm... the only thing that springs to mind is easy going, no drama, and can put up with my (at times) random Scottishness.


----------



## gerbl

First Name: Jordan

Location: Cincinnati

Age: 25

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Amber Brown

Body Type: Athletic, 6'2'', 210lb

Ethnicity: White 

Occupation: Football Player

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 45 gerbils (my pride and joy) 

Favorite activities:  DISNEY, and I love being outdoors, and caring for my gerbils

Favorite movie: Anything with Chip and Dale (especially dale)

Favorite color(s): Brown

Favorite Disney character(s): Dale

A little bit about yourself: I'm a very quiet person that is still in the closet, looking to find someone with similar passions, Disney, and raising small rodents.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I love latin men, and african american men, I don't know why, but I love me some chocolate love.


Jim Crow, you sound amazing, I would love to get to know someone like you a bit better


----------



## ClvlndDisneyFan

Well initially I wasn't going to post in this thread, but seeing all the other noobs going for it I figured i'd give it a shot.  this might interest you ck...

First Name: Cleve

Location: SoCal

Age: 29

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Hazel

Body Type: Muscular 6'3"/215lbs

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Sales/Part time Yoga instructor

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 4 yorkies (not by choice, but by the grace of god) 

Favorite activities: I love to lay on the beach, train my pups, show women a nice time, and work on my physique (and NO I don't provide pics, please don't ask)

Favorite movie: Terminator III

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Too many to choose from, but I guess Ariel

A little bit about yourself: Well, I am an almost-30 successful business man that is enjoying life at the moment.  I got into Yoga about 4 years ago to relieve some stress and it really became a passionate hobby of mine!  Works well alongside the weight lifting   Going to WDW is one of my best childhood memories and I hope to be able to give my future wife and kids the same memories.  I am a widower who met my late wife at WDW when we were teenagers, so the place holds a large piece of my heart to this day.  (The yorkies were her dogs, hence me getting them by the grace of god.  Tbh I could have punted each and every one of them out of my house the first time she brought them over with their pooing and peeing inside, but now I couldn't imagine life without them. This may be TMI, I tend to ramble at times, my apologies).  And the same goes for my dogs, no pics will be sent WHATSOEVER.  TIA for not asking... 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am not specific when it comes to women as I have learned over time that you never know if you are going to fall for a gorgeous supermodel or a MB 1.  If we get along, then that is all that really matters, amirite? I promise, i'm not some goonie looking fellow trying to build myself up on a message board, what I said is what I truly am  

 Let me know if you'd like to chat!


----------



## Liliesinthevalley

First Name: Krista

Location: Tennessee

Age: 37

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Defeating the Evil Zurg! Oh. You mean REAL LIFE 

ok:  Social Media/Marketing

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 small dogs (Schnoodle's)

Favorite activities: Defeating the Evil Zurg! 

Dang it! 

Running (training for a half marathon), reading, DISNEY , listening to music, watching movies, spending time with friends and Starbucks (of course  Starbucks is an activity as it entails lifting your arm to bring the cup to your mouth  )

Favorite movie: Labrynth (c'mon, it's David Bowie and Jim Henson characters  ) 

Favorite color(s): Green and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Skellington, Stitch and Winnie the Pooh

A little bit about yourself: I am originally from Indiana but moved to TN 13 years ago and love it.  I am divorced (5 years now) - I have one younger brother who lives in Indiana (most of my family does).  I love to travel and do it as often as I am able. Family and friends are my life and I wouldn't trade them for the world - on most days   I am slightly shy, yet, once I know you I have been told that I talk too much  

A little bit about your ideal match: Can't be with the Darkside - they really DON'T have cookies 

Someone fairly independent.  Happy with life and positive on what the future has to offer (hopes and dreams!! ) They don't need to like the same things I do, but be understanding and supportive.  Possibly have a soft spot for a so called "world" in Orlando, FL


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Updated my profile from an earlier post....



DisneydaveCT said:


> First Name: Dave
> 
> Location: Tallahassee, FL & Old Key West
> 
> Age: Circa 1960
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown with some gray/ Blue
> 
> Body Type: A few extra pounds (and losing)
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: A professional fundraiser working in higher education.
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes, she lives in CT with her Mom.
> 
> Do you have any pets: In the past, but not now.
> 
> Favorite activities: Golf, cooking, digital photography, visiting lighthouses and wineries, bowling, and visiting WDW...to learn more about me, just ask.
> 
> Favorite movie: Casablanca, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, and many more.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red, blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey (especially Sorcerer Mickey) & Goofy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a Disney Prince in Florida seeking his Disney Princess.  Want to know more, just send me a PM and ask away.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Like most of us on this thread, I would like to meet someone who shares my love of spending time at Disney World.  (My DB-I-L says I should look to meet a fellow DVC member.)  My Disney Princess will also share my desire to live in Florida, or is already in Florida as she reads this profile.  Now that I live in Florida, I cannot see myself moving away from this state.  My Disney Princess is also someone who understands that life sometimes throws you lemons and you must make lemonade.  Ideally, I am looking for a LTR but will not rush into marriage or a domestic partnership just to be in that type of a relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is a few years old so I may have wee bit more grey in my hair.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

First Name: Lesliekay

Location: Texas

Age: 24 (25 in July)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown (both)

Body Type: curvy where it counts 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: self-employed

Do you have any kids: yes 

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Photography, watching football, digital designing, and certainly going to Disney!

Favorite movie: The Avengers & Grease (I'm a total action flick chick)

Favorite color(s): Pink (and a total girly girl)

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell & Nemo

A little bit about yourself: I am a single mom with a degree in Interior Design hoping to go back to school for graphic design. I love to teach. I am Texas born and raised so football is 2nd nature for me. I've actually lost count to how many times  been to Disney world but going again in November 2012. I'm a tech geek, love star wars, must see movies at midnight premieres, Disney loving kind of girl!!!

Ideal Mate.....hmmm...very jack sparrowesque ;-) but on a realistic note, he must love Disney. Can't be allergic to kids ;-) has to have a humor and like football. And he absolutely must be able to be himself.


----------



## tabbytrekker

deleted...


----------



## Paendrag

*First Name*: Daniel

*Location*: Prattville, AL

*Age*: 39

*Sex*: Male

*Hair/Eye Color*: Brown/Brown

*Body Type*: Several extra pounds, but working on it.

*Ethnicity*: Caucasian

*Occupation*: Software Engineer

*Do you have any kids*: DS(18), DD(20), DD(22)  

*Do you have any pets*: I have 4 dogs. Three of which belong to my children.

*Favorite activities*: Lounging in my pool, playing video games, listening to music, reading, watching History/NatGeo/Sci/SyFy

*Favorite movie*: Star Wars, Blade Runner, Indiana Jones, almost all Disney movies, and so many more.  

*Favorite color(s)*: Black, green, and blue; i like all three equally

*Favorite Disney character(s)*: Donald, the original angry bird 

*A little bit about yourself*: I enjoy being me.  I am a non-judgemental geeky nerd that enjoys life.  I will always be a kid at heart.  Star Wars and Disney are my favorite things; I love Star Wars Weekends.  

*A little bit about your ideal match*: Abviously, someone who loves Disney as much as, or more than, I do.  


If you would like to know more, shoot me a message or look me up on FB (link on my Disboard profile).


----------



## megveg

First Name: *Meghan* 

Location: *Suburbs of Boston, MA* 

Age: *22* 

Sex: *Female* 

Hair/Eye Color: *Hair is naturally brown, but it's blonde &black currently. Itll be brown probably for the winter, and my eyes are brown too!* 

Body Type: *A little more to love, but still healthy!* 

Ethnicity: * French Canadian/Italian/Irish but my skin is as pale as snow haha* 

Occupation: *I work at Pinkberry a few towns over. Im looking for another job and to go back to school. * 

Do you have any kids: *Nopee, and I don't think children are in my life plan either. * 

Do you have any pets: *I have a sweet rescue pup named Digger.* 

Favorite activities: *Dancing, travel, swimming, singing, watching movies and TV (True Blood, Game of Thrones, Doctor Who, etc)* 

Favorite movie:*I loveeee Tangled but favorite movie ever is The Nightmare Before Christmas* 

Favorite color(s): *Purple, teal and white. * 

Favorite Disney character(s): *Stitch, Goliath, Rapunzel, Belle and Wendy* 

A little bit about yourself: *I'm at a point in my life where I'm starting to see the 'Big Picture' and Im working towards the goals I've always had but never worked for. I'd like to find someone to be there for me as I reach milestones and someone who I can congratulate on their milestones too. I love to travel and booking trips (to Disney and other places) keeps me going. * 

A little bit about your ideal match:* I'm not very picky. I'd love to find someone taller than me, that loves Disney and travelling in general. Someone who loves to go out for dinner &a movie (if you can cook its a pluss) I'd like someone to just spend time and laugh with.  *


----------



## Zippersful




----------



## levenhopper

First Name: Jordan

Location: Cleveland, OH

Age: 23

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair, blue eyes

Body Type: Skinny/athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I was a Genius (no, really, thats was my title...I worked for Apple).  Now, I'm a paramedic. 

Do you have any kids: Not yet, but eventually.

Do you have any pets: Two cats.

Favorite activities: Having fun!  For me, that means lots of traveling, concerts, and sporting events.

Favorite movie: The Incredibles.  Followed closely by Airplane.

Favorite color(s): Blue, pink.

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody (Pixar, but close enough).

A little bit about yourself: I'm a 23 year old guy, trying to survive in life while still having fun.  I work for the Cleveland Cavs as one of the two team paramedics.  I'm going back to school in the fall for my nursing degree, and hope to one day end up as a flight medic.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to laugh and have fun!


----------



## parrotbay51

Krista, Good luck on your first half marathon. You'll love it. I've run it the past two years. Almost ready to commit for this year too. Don't want to break the streak. Well good luck again & have fun. 


Tim


----------



## superdisneydork

First Name: Matt

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 24

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark hair, brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Electronics/Software Engineer

Do you have any kids: Nope, want 'em eventually

Do you have any pets: A lazy cat

Favorite activities: Photography, quoting movies, building things, taking things apart, hiking, biking, stargazing, roller coasters!

Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story, otherwise Jurassic Park

Favorite color(s): Brown, green

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz!

A little bit about yourself: I'm a 24 year old guy who is constantly looking for his next wild adventure (skydiving soon!) and trying to capture the world around me in photograph. I also ask _a whole lot_ of questions. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, enjoys trying new things and can help me sort bad photos out of my piles and piles of shots!


----------



## flick

First Name: Flick

Location: Orlando

Age: 42

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red hair, blue eyes

Body Type: Fluffy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Disney Cruise Line

Do you have any kids: No 

Do you have any pets: 1 dog and 3 cats

Favorite activities: I love traveling, reading, shopping, baking and all things Disney 

Favorite color(s): Too many

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I am so new at this so not really sure what to say. I am in the process of getting a divorce after 22 years. I have been obsessed with Disney forever and now that I am a CM I feel like I am living the dream. I am a talker so it is easier for me to talk then write all this.


A little bit about your ideal match: Not sure what I am looking for right now, but I love a guy who can make me laugh!! Oh and must love all thing Disney


----------



## goldstar97

First Name: Steve

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Age: 36

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Green

Body Type: A few extra pounds but working on it

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Law Enforcement

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Crossfit, 5K/10K races, movies, hiking, beach, Disneyland (AP'er), travel

Favorite movie: Star Wars trilogy

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mr. Incredible

A little bit about yourself: I'm 36 years old, single, never-married, with no children. I work full time for Los Angeles County for the past 14 years. I attend the university as a part-time student for my bachelor's degree. I like going on hikes, amusement parks (I have a Disneyland Annual Pass), going to the movies, trips to Las Vegas, San Francisco, San Diego, and trying out new restaurants. I am getting myself back into shape. I'm a member of a local Crossfit gym, and I try to run a 5K/10K event every other month. My goal is to do a Tough Mudder event. Wow, this is starting to sound like my resume for grad school....LOL, how funny...

A little bit about your ideal match: Just someone fun to be around...


----------



## SimbaChris

First Name: Christopher

Location: Athens, GA

Age: 35

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average or so but could probably stand to lose a couple 

Ethnicity: White-Caucasian

Occupation: Research

Do you have any kids: Negative

Do you have any pets: 1 cat - Woody

Favorite activities: Playing guitar (trying to conquer quite a few Dis songs fingerstyle) and the occassional video game.  Recently started running and seriously believing that a Disney half marathon is in my future.  Of course i'd have to include planning, visiting, dreaming about, thinking about, talking about Disney.

Favorite movie: Disney wise - The Lion King.  

Favorite color(s): Orange.  (Although that's difficult to say living in Athens, GA)

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba! Other favs - Belle, Tinkerbell, and Marlon (finding nemo)

A little bit about yourself:  Strangely enough, I was named after a disney character (I guess my first name completely gives this away!).  In general, I'm a nice, intelligent guy that loves all things Disney.  I tend to get really involved in any project I take on and strive to do the best I can as I really hate disappointing others.  

I play guitar (love 80's and 90's rock/metal because it's super fun to play along with..) and I'm currently slowing things down to learn some disney songs fingerstyle in hopes of one day impressing a single princess and sweeping her off her feet. 

I make the pilgrimage to disney parks 3-4 times a year although one of those trips is resort only and possibily a trip to a water park.  I thought i'd have a hard time visiting disney without visiting a park but there's so much to do and it really opens your eyes to disney in a different way.


A little bit about your ideal match:  First off, she would be intelligent and able to carry on conversations over a myriad of topics.  Playful and adventurous follow.  She must want to do and see new things and experience life to the fullest.  The little things matter to most in life but most people never see that.  After that, sweet and caring would be ideal qualities.  She must have a desire to visit Disney as much as possible and never become bored even though she rode space mountain the past 16 trips. Afterall, if she is indeed my princess, she is going to be there a lot.   Finally, she'll be committed to helping each other achieve our goals in and out of the Disney world.  A partner in adventure if you will...  

Okay, so i found that a bit difficult. If you're interested feel free to zip me a message.


----------



## disneygal626

.


----------



## aurora61

First Name: Brenda

Location: Enid, OK

Age: 50

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown, Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Software Support

Do you have any kids: 2 boys, 24 and 30

Do you have any pets: No but I'd like to

Favorite activities: Listening to music, computer, reading

Favorite movie: Pixar, Star Wars, Disney

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I've been divorced for 8 years.  I enjoy learning new things and going new places but Walt Disney World is my fav place!  I like going to exciting places but also am comfortable sitting at home snuggling and watching a good movie. I collect Mickey Mouse items

A little bit about your ideal match: First and foremost is someone that makes me laugh. Someone that makes me feel safe.  And of course someone that loves Disney!


----------



## reking96

First Name: Rachel	

Location: PA

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Blue Eyes

Body Type: 59  More of me too love.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Sales and Customer Service

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 1 Cat

Favorite activities: I love to Golf! Camping on weekends here and there. Relax =) I love to travel just dont get to do as much as I would like. And I just recently started guitar lessons. Not as easy as it looks. 

Favorite movie: Too many to name. I love movies.
Fav Classic Disney: Sleeping Beauty, Fav New Disney Movie: Little Mermaid.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Maleificent - she still scares the crap out of me. And Donald.

A little bit about yourself: Hmm  Well, Im fun. I like to have fun. I like to relax and have a few beers and enjoy the moment. Hang out with my family (I have two older sisters who have blessed me with 4 nephews and a neice).

A little bit about your ideal match:
Well, someone who can laugh at themselves. I love sports, so it would be best if you did too. Haha. Im independent, so you have to deal with that which can be a challenge. And like me for me  extra pounds and all. =)

facebook.com/reking96


----------



## Cinderelley

First Name: Serena	

Location: Central PA

Age: 22

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: "dirty blonde" (meaning not quite brunette but not blonde), Blue Eyes

Body Type: 5'10"  -Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Accounting Assistant/Call Center Rep

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 1 Cat

Favorite activities: Irish dancing, socializing, crafting, reading, seeking new things to do or places to go, vacationing, etc.

Favorite movie: Too many to name. I love movies. <3 Comedies and family friendly are good. Not a big fan of rated R.
Fav Disney movies: Finding Nemo, Wall-E, the Incredibles, Monsters Inc, Lion King

Favorite color(s): Blue , Green, Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Belle, Wall-E

A little bit about yourself: Well, I'm shy/guarded upon first impression but warm up quickly.  I have an upbeat attitude and try to make others smile all the time.  I'm not into arguing but just know that I'm always right   (kidding!).  I'm really close to my family and church friends which is a real blessing when life gets tough.  Sometimes I have my dumb blonde moments or don't make any sense or crack up at really lame jokes....but I wouldn't give it up for the world.

A little bit about your ideal match:  A guy preferably around my age who likes a balance of going out and lounging at home.  One with a ridiculously lame/clever/goofy sense of humor.  One who can take the lead in different situations.  If he could be as tall or taller than me, that would be amazing!


----------



## kramer222

.


----------



## jstarsho

Reposting since it's been 2 years and need to be updated



First Name: Jenn 

Location: IL 

Age: 34

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/Blue eyes ( dye my hair often so it changes colors but that's my natural color at least)

Body Type: Full figured

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Accounts Payable

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Yes (cats)

Favorite movie: Stand Bye Me or Grease

Favorite color(s):Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):   Tigger, Figment, and the Cheshire Cat

A little bit about yourself: sweet and shy! Always looking out for others. Music lover!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves me for who I am, someone who I can have fun with and not be afraid to be dorky at times!


----------



## Trep72

First Name: Brian

Location: Moore, OK (suburb of Oklahoma City)

Age: 39

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Brown Eyes

Body Type: 5’9” – More of me to love.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Software Support Rep

Do you have any kids: 1 daughter, 14

Do you have any pets: 1 Cat

Favorite activities: I enjoy spending time with my daughter and close friends.  Love going to the movies.

Favorite movie: I grew up with Star Wars and am a big fan of the franchise.  Airplane! is also one of my favs.  I love most movies, but comedies are my favorite.

Fav Classic Disney: Always was a fan of "Robin Hood".  Of the "newer" movies, Lion King is probably my fav.

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): I honestly do not have one favorite. 

A little bit about yourself: Well, I'm a single dad of an awesome 14 old girl.  I've been divorced for a little over six years now.  I have lived in Oklahoma all my life. I have a great sense of humorhttp://www.okcupid.com/interests?i=sense+of+humor and love to laughhttp://www.okcupid.com/interests?i=laugh. I'm a big kid at hearthttp://www.okcupid.com/interests?i=kid+at
heart, but definitely know the appropriate times to be serious. My interests include surfing the 'net (otherwise why would I be here), hanging out with friends (either in small groups or one-on-one), current events, politics, movies and music. I am considered to have a liberalhttp://www.okcupid.com/interests?i=liberal to middle-of-the-road view on various issues, but am open mindedhttp://www.okcupid.com/interests?i=open+minded and am willing to listen to opposing view points, no matter how wrong they might be. (hehe...see? there's that sense of humor I was talking about)

A little bit about your ideal match:
--I'm looking for someone who can be a friend, a committed companion and non-materialistic.  
--I believe that people are as good as their word. If you say something, mean it.
--The person I'm with MUST love kids. My daughter is my pride and joy and I am very active in her upbringing, and share custody with her mother, although she is with me a majority of the time.

facebook.com/intrepid72
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## hawaiian mickey

First Name: Henry

Location: SoCal

Age: 54

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color:Black/Brown

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:Fliipino/Chinese/Spanish

Occupation: Flight Attendant

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:2 Cats

Favorite activities:Going to Disney Theme Parks/Traveling

Favorite movie:Blue Hawaii

Favorite color(s):Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Love to travel,especially Disney cruising and going out to eat

A little bit about your ideal match:Someone who loves to travel, going to Disney theme parks and just going places on a whim.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Ona said:


> _TakingahugedeepbreathasI'veneverdoneanythinglikethisbefore....._
> 
> First Name: Ona
> 
> Location: Orlando
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: Could stand to loose a few
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Kindergarten Teacher
> 
> Do you have any kids: No but would like to one day.
> 
> Do you have any pets: Just Abe... we're not sure what he is, but we _*think *_he's some kind of dog...
> 
> Favorite activities: I love designing curriculum materials and documents, listening to the DISUnplugged...
> 
> Favorite movie: Rear Window, Momento, would love to watch more movies but never seem to get around to it.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Greens and pinks together
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): As a kid, I was obsessed with Chip & Dale; now hmmmm.... Donald maybe???
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a loooong time DISer who has recently _rediscovered_ the boards. Having relocated to Orlando from Scotland in the last couple of years, it's hard finding a sense of community. Then I remembered that wonderful community that I used to be in the midst of.
> 
> I love the history of the parks and I'm fascinated by Walt's vision. I also love doing/creating scavenger hunts etc. around the parks & I love finding new ways to visit the parks even though I've visited hundreds of times. I'm not however, (shh... don't tell anyone) so interested in the movie's. In fact, I'm not a fan of cartoons in general.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Hmmm... the only thing that springs to mind is easy going, no drama, and can put up with my (at times) random Scottishness.
> 
> How are you? I was wondering if you could tell me a good place to live down there? I plan on moving there early 2013. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

OCD for WD said:


> First Name: Kimberly
> Location: Brandon, FL
> Age: 38
> Sex: F
> Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/Brown
> Body Type: average/petite
> Ethnicity: causasian (German - beer drinking genes)
> Occupation: pharmacist consultant
> Do you have any kids: no, couldn't afford to cruise as much with children
> Do you have any pets: no, they don't clean up after themselves
> Favorite activities: Disney cruises (just finished #7)
> Favorite movie: many old classics like Animal House, Blues Brothers, etc
> Favorite color(s): Tarheel Blue
> Favorite Disney character(s): Daisy
> A little bit about yourself: I joke around about being a princess or a diva but unless I'm in my tiara on formal night I'm the most low maintenance person I know.  Or unless it's March Madness - don't get between me and the tv!
> A little bit about your ideal match: I just want someone to be myself with. I'm an independent person and want the same in my match but I want to be able to travel with someone and share my experiences.



Kim you don't like a day over 25


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

cknguyen617 said:


> Where are all the single people in Southern California??
> ... and where are all the single guys? Most of these profiles are female.
> 
> ... I'd like to find my own Disney prince one day



Move to the East Coast you will find plenty of single men over here.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Cinderelley said:


> First Name: Serena
> 
> Location: Central PA
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: "dirty blonde" (meaning not quite brunette but not blonde), Blue Eyes
> 
> Body Type: 5'10"  -Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Accounting Assistant/Call Center Rep
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 Cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Irish dancing, socializing, crafting, reading, seeking new things to do or places to go, vacationing, etc.
> 
> Favorite movie: Too many to name. I love movies. <3 Comedies and family friendly are good. Not a big fan of rated R.
> Fav Disney movies: Finding Nemo, Wall-E, the Incredibles, Monsters Inc, Lion King
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue , Green, Orange
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Belle, Wall-E
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Well, I'm shy/guarded upon first impression but warm up quickly.  I have an upbeat attitude and try to make others smile all the time.  I'm not into arguing but just know that I'm always right   (kidding!).  I'm really close to my family and church friends which is a real blessing when life gets tough.  Sometimes I have my dumb blonde moments or don't make any sense or crack up at really lame jokes....but I wouldn't give it up for the world.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  A guy preferably around my age who likes a balance of going out and lounging at home.  One with a ridiculously lame/clever/goofy sense of humor.  One who can take the lead in different situations.  If he could be as tall or taller than me, that would be amazing!
> 
> Your too cute to be on a singles board Lol


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

AristoCatsMarie said:


> This is my first post sorry if I screw up.
> 
> First Name: Nicole
> 
> Location: West Deptford, NJ but I want to be in Orlando, Fl (permanently) lol
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dirty brown/ Green
> 
> Body Type:Overweight but trying to lose
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupationisabled
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets:Family pet Dog Mindy would want my own dog some day
> 
> Favorite activities: Traveling, shopping, volunteering
> 
> Favorite movie:The AristoCats
> 
> Favorite color(s)urple, Black, Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Marie (aristocats), Duchess (aristocats), Jasmine(aladdin)
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I have Multiple Sclerosis but that does not stop me from being a total Disney freak.  I try to learn anything I can about Disney and Walt Disney World.  I also love theater, arts and crafts, volunteering shopping for collectibles and antiques, traveling, animals, and relaxing.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  They should love Disney as much as I do, and just be an excepting, caring, all around good person.



I am trying to move there too.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

First Name: Christina

Location: Clearwater,  Fl

Age: 30

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: brown/Brown

Body Type:Average a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Greek/ German/ Irish/ English

Occupation: student/ travel agent

Do you have any kids: 2 

Do you have any pets: Geckos 

Favorite activities:Going to Disney Theme Parks/Traveling/ movies/ spending time with friends and family/ watching sports

Favorite movie: Disney- Beauty and the beast, Finding Nemo, Little Mermaid
Non Disney- Last of the Mohicans, Zombieland, Saving Private Ryan,  etc

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Belle, Goofy, Pluto,  piglet 

A little bit about yourself: I am a huge History nut, Love to travel, I have a very sarcastic sense of humor, easy going. I hate the heat LOL my favorite part of living in Florida is Disney. Anyone want to know more message me 

A little bit about your ideal match:Someone who loves to travel, going to Disney. Someone as easy going as me, easy to talk to, and must love kids.


----------



## LittleSally

After quite a bit of lurking on this board, I finally decided to sign up. Hi everyone! I thought this would be a nice way of introducing myself... as a single 

Location: Europe

Age: turning 29 next month

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown / greyish green

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I quit my HR job to go traveling this Summer (it's been amazing so far), I will most likely start working at Disneyland Paris around October. I also worked there for a little while in 2005/2006. Good times, can't wait to go back.

Do you have any kids: no kids

Do you have any pets: a Beagle, I adore him!

Favorite activities: I am a major Broadway geek! I love photography, traveling, Disney Parks and I collect Vinylmations

Favorite movie: my favorite Disney movies are Lady And The Tramp and The Lion King. My favorite non-Disney movies are Frost/Nixon and Mystic River

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, Eeyore, Chip & Dale

A little bit about yourself: me in 10 words... Deep breath! NYC, Disney, pasta, memorabilia, optimism, pictures, pensive, theatre, dogs, travel

A little bit about my match: I live in Europe, so finding an actual match may be a bit tricky around here surfweb: haha), but I'm always in for friendship... So if you're an easy going person with similar interests and a good sense of humor, feel free to drop me a line. One can never have enough Disney friendships, right?


----------



## Arsenal1982

LittleSally said:


> Occupation: I quit my HR job to go traveling this Summer (it's been amazing so far), I will most likely start working at Disneyland Paris around October. I also worked there for a little while in 2005/2006. Good times, can't wait to go back.



Can I ask how difficult it was to get the job at DLP?  Did you apply before you left?  I would love to do the same thing.


----------



## IndianaKat

First Name: Kat

Location: Miami Beach, FL

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: American/Cuban

Occupation: Coordinator at an EV charging stations installation company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Besides going to Disney World I like to do the usual. Go out with friends, spend time with family, watch movies, read.

Favorite movie: All the Indiana Jones (hence the username), Pride and Prejudice, Bridget Jones's Diary, all the Star Wars, basically any and all musicals.

Favorite color(s): Red, purple.

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Belle.

A little bit about yourself: I would like to think that I am a lot of fun. I have a sarcastic sense of humor and I love some good witty banter. I love to go on adventures and I'm finally realizing my dream of going to Europe later this week. I absolutely love history and I'm pretty sure I was born in the wrong time period. Movies have always been a passion of mine. Every time I see a new movie I explain that it is part of my ongoing movie educational experience.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is smart, witty, successful, kind and understanding.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Arsenal1982 said:


> Can I ask how difficult it was to get the job at DLP?  Did you apply before you left?  I would love to do the same thing.



*Little Sally*  Do you know how short the terms are for working at DLP? I am a teacher and I would love to work at DLP for a summer.


----------



## LittleSally

DisneyFreak06 said:


> *Little Sally*  Do you know how short the terms are for working at DLP? I am a teacher and I would love to work at DLP for a summer.



I meant to PM the two people who were asking questions about working at DLP, but I need a few more posts before I can send out PMs. My apologies! 

So I'll quickly respond here: *DisneyFreak06*, Summer contracts need to cover at least July AND August. They no longer hire people for the Summer when they're not available during both of those months.

*Arsenal1982*, I found the job interviews and recruiters very pleasant both times. In 2005, I ended up at the Central Reservation Office (backstage) where they urgently needed Dutch speaking people; the recruiter practically offered me the job rightaway. My impression has been that if you're good with languages, open minded and flexible, you shouldn't have too much trouble to get a job at DLP. Hope this helps!

Back on topic now, sorry again for threadjacking...


----------



## DisneyFreak06

LittleSally said:


> I meant to PM the two people who were asking questions about working at DLP, but I need a few more posts before I can send out PMs. My apologies!
> 
> So I'll quickly respond here: *DisneyFreak06*, Summer contracts need to cover at least July AND August. They no longer hire people for the Summer when they're not available during both of those months.
> 
> *Arsenal1982*, I found the job interviews and recruiters very pleasant both times. In 2005, I ended up at the Central Reservation Office (backstage) where they urgently needed Dutch speaking people; the recruiter practically offered me the job rightaway. My impression has been that if you're good with languages, open minded and flexible, you shouldn't have too much trouble to get a job at DLP. Hope this helps!
> 
> Back on topic now, sorry again for threadjacking...



Ok... not quite yet...     I am off both July and August, but ONLY July and August. We usually are off June 30th and then go back right after Labour Day. (Usually, occasionally we have to go back before Labour Day if it's later).  I speak French, with a little bit of German... hmmm.... I might need to really start looking into that!


----------



## JerseyChristy

First Name: Christy

Location: Burlington, NJ

Age:32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Green/reddish brown

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Student Services Coordinator at a technical school

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: movies, music, Broadways shows, watching the Phillies & Eagles, long walks in local parks, taking advantage of local attractions & activities, trying new restaurants, reading, collecting vinylmations, and of course anything Disney!

Favorite movie: 3 way tie between The Goonies, Empire Records, and Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s)ory, Kermit, Tink, Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney because I'm a big kid at heart.  I like to laugh, smile, and have fun.  My family and friends mean the world to me.  Anything else, I think you might be able to figure out by favorite activities 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a partner in crime, a dinner companion, a movie buddy, a fellow Disney lover, and a person to share life's adventures with.


----------



## MaterializedHaunt

Location: East Lyme, CT

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Semi-Fit

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Preschool teacher for 5years until recently quitting to persue career as flight attendant (yes im a male who loves to travel).

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Many Fish

Favorite activities: Disney Collecting, Yard sales every weekend, Metal detecting, talking Disney always! Love being outdoors hiking/camping/biking/sea kayaking and many many more!!!

Favorite movie: Disney movie... Aladdin!

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Big Al, Waldor & Statler

A little bit about yourself: Fun, Quiet, Adventurous, Surprising, Very Romantic, Go getter!, Too Disney (wait is there such thing as being TOO much into Disney!)

A little bit about my match: I am very much into someone who has common interests as me. Prefer someone close to me but also have no problem with someone on the other side of the country as long as we both willing to meet. Age isnt too much of a problem, somehow I end up dating old but younger is good too!


----------



## StarMoon

Ok, I feel a little awkward as this is my first official post but I've been lurking for awhile before I registered! :


First Name: Ruth

Location: Southern Connecticut

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: short and average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: waitress for right now, not sure what it is exactly I want to do for the rest of my life.

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: hanging out, singing, writing, listening to music, would love to do a _lot_ more traveling just the need the $$

Favorite movie: I'm not sure at the moment. There's lots of movies I like but nothing I'm currently in complete love with. My last favorite movie was Moulin Rouge

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Dug (From Disney Pixars "Up"), Belle, Giselle, Pocahontas, Grumpy has started to grow on me (due to Once Upon a Time)

A little bit about yourself: I'm quiet and shy but once I warm up to you I'm geeky and weird. Along with Disney I'm also a big fan of Harry Potter, Hunger Games, and all things Whedonverse. I have a weakness for chocolate and Yankee Candles. I also am in absolute love with the theatre. I was a theatre major at college, love Broadway and plan on living in NYC at some point.

A little bit about your ideal match: He's sweet and kind, definitely funny, but knows when to pull back when the situation calls for it. He's adventurous and kind of a dork lol. He doesn't see my quietness as a negative trait and is able to handle giving me space when I need it. He's creative, a little bit sarcastic, and romantic.

Alright, so there's my profile! I'll start exploring that social singles thread as well as the others now!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

MaterializedHaunt said:


> Location: East Lyme, CT
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Semi-Fit
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Preschool teacher for 5years until recently quitting to persue career as flight attendant (yes im a male who loves to travel).
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Many Fish
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney Collecting, Yard sales every weekend, Metal detecting, talking Disney always! Love being outdoors hiking/camping/biking/sea kayaking and many many more!!!
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney movie... Aladdin!
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Big Al, Waldor & Statler
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Fun, Quiet, Adventurous, Surprising, Very Romantic, Go getter!, Too Disney (wait is there such thing as being TOO much into Disney!)
> 
> A little bit about my match: I am very much into someone who has common interests as me. Prefer someone close to me but also have no problem with someone on the other side of the country as long as we both willing to meet. Age isnt too much of a problem, somehow I end up dating old but younger is good too!


aloha,
Hey I'm a flight attendant  for Hawaiian Airlines. Done it for 26 years and I love it.
You'll have a great time. Because of this job I have been to all the Disney Parks except Hong Kong. I should be doing it next year. I have seen so many places and met so many great people who turned out to become great friends.
I really love this job and you will too.
If you have any questions just pm me.
By the way what airline are you working for?

aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## WishIWasBelle

First Name: Jennifer

Location: South Carolina

Age: 43 (don't feel it and can't believe it)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/hazelish

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Disney dreamer....

Do you have any kids: One adorable child who is the light of my life!

Do you have any pets: not at the moment but love love love animals.

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, planning Disney, long beach days, wine, chocolate, did I say Disney?

Favorite movie:

Favorite color(s): Blues!

Favorite Disney character(s):

A little bit about yourself: I love to live life to the fullest and have a great sense of adventure. I love to laugh and try to be happy all the time. Even if that means getting on the internet and book a fantasy trip to Disney! 

A little bit about your ideal match:
Someone who doesn't have to have his arm twisted to visit Disney????  Kindness and honesty are a must!  Have a great sense of humor and adventure!  Someone who can get a little excited about my passions... just a little.. or just pretend to be excited.


----------



## lovelysnowwhite

First Name: Nicole

Location: LA

Age: 22 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian   

Occupation: Preschool Teacher Aide 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: tennis, photography, reading 

Favorite movie: _Jurassic Park_
Disney: _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_, _Beauty and the Beast_, _Tangled_

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White, Belle, Rapunzel

A little bit about yourself: I'm a sweet person, fun to be around, I love to laugh and be happy. I don't take life too seriously and honestly I'm just a big kid! 

A little bit about your match: Please be a non smoker and drama free. Likes traveling, Disney and is funny. I don't really have a type I just know I'd like my next boyfriend to enjoy Disney like I do.

And apparently I need to make 10 posts before I can post pictures and respond to messages. I'm working on it!


----------



## lizanb

First Name: Liza

Location: Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Age: 39

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, Brown

Body Type: Plus size

Ethnicity: African American

Occupation: Mental Health Counselor

Do you have any kids: No, just lots of godchildren.

Do you have any pets: A Dog named Daisy and a Cat named Simba...I wonder where that theme came from!

Favorite activities: Traveling, Movies, Theater, Drawing, Reading (I'm a bit of a nerd as I carry a book with me practically everywhere I go. Although I do leave it in the hotel room when I go to Disney!

Favorite movie: too many to mention!! Disney Movies: The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast  (I love a princess who loves to read), The Parent Trap, I love Old Hailey Miles movies. Non Disney movies...huge Star Wars fan...anything sci-fi, Sleepless in Seattle, Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Belle, Tinker Bell, Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I feel in love with Disney pretty late, my first trip wasn't until my freshman year in high school...and I was hooked!! I'm pretty shy at first...but once I get to know someone I can be the life of the party. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Must Love Disney! I guess I just want to meet someone who's willing to take the time to get to know me for who I am.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

First Name: Sigris

Location: Anaheim, CA	

Age: 31

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Puertorican, borned and raised in CA

Occupation: Graphic Design, customer service

Do you have any kids: no, but I hope to eventually

Do you have any pets: 1 cat 

Favorite activities: Obviously Disney!, Photography, designing, just hanging out

Favorite movie: So many to choose from .. 

Favorite color(s): Dark Red, silver

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Aurora, Daisy

A little bit about yourself: Besides being a Disney nerd I'm also a Sci-Fi geek... Doctor Who, Star Trek, you name it. I like to go and just hang out whether it be at the beach, Disneyland, a park, or whatever. Words that describe me hmmm.... Funny, Entertaining, Family oriented, Animal Lover (I don't know; I guess you'll have to find out ... LOL)

A little bit about your ideal match:  Looks are great but it's all about personality! I'm looking for someone who is funny, easy to get along with, likes Disney, Sci-Fi, and traveling

Send me a PM if you have any questions or just want to chat


----------



## DCTooTall

i've noticed a bunch of people posting in here again,   so let me extend a nice healthy   to each and every one of you.


  I'd also like to invite everyone over to the Singles Social Club thread since there is a fun group over there and it's a cool place where you can actually socialize and interact with your fellow singles.


----------



## Mickey_fan_4_life

First Name: Heather

Location: New York

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown / brown

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Attorney

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Anything Disney, CrossFit, traveling, hanging out with friends and family, going to the movies, taking in a baseball game, shopping, dancing, chatting, seeing Broadway musicals, dining out

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, My Cousin Vinny, Legally Blonde, Wedding Crashers, Pride and Prejudice, and pretty much anything Disney

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Belle is my favorite princess

A little bit about yourself: I'm ambitious, caring, generous, compassionate, and dependable.  I like learning new things and meeting new people. I prefer to spend my days laughing and having fun. I'm a kid at heart.  I love to travel.  My biggest interests are definitely Disney and CrossFit.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is a good person, intelligent, has a good sense of humor, has a good personality, and can challenge me positively... and is a Disney fan.  ;-)


----------



## ariellover3

First Name:  Laura

Location: US

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: auburn/ changes color, but mostly blue/gray 

Body Type: don't believe that's important but I'm fit

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: I work in a hospital in the respiratory department

Do you have any kids: sadly, no.  I love children

Do you have any pets: not yet.  I adore dogs

Favorite activities: swimming, reading, I'm a huge WWII buff, love oldies music (dean Martin Michael buble)etc

Favorite movie: the Mummy. Fave Disney: the little mermaid 

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney.  Who on here doesn't?  I love music. I especially scores to movies. My particular favorites are Ever After, Anna and the King   I'll watch anything except horror movies. My favorite superheroes are Thor and Superman. Spiderman is growing on me since the new one came out  tobey mcguires was just awful  I'm shy when I first meet people but loyal caring and fierce to the people I care about. I'd love to travel just never had an opportunity. I'm open to new exiting things.  I've decided to run the Family 5 K here in February  Redskins fan.  LOVE roller coasters I enjoy cooking and baking (some come out better than others) lol. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  someone who can make me laugh. Who doesn't see the world in black and white. Respectful and caring.  Family-oriented.  Someone who knows how to have fun.  Someone I can be myself with and to share in new things. Too generic I know but everyone's different and that's something  and obviously someone who loves Disney as much as I do, if that's possible 

** Can't bloody figure out how to load a pic on here  (sorry inner Irish coming out )


----------



## Trep72

Welcome!  =)



ariellover3 said:


> First Name:  Laura
> 
> Location: US
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: auburn/ changes color
> 
> Body Type: don't believe that's important but I'm fit
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: I work in a hospital in the respiratory department
> 
> Do you have any kids: sadly, no.  I love children
> 
> Do you have any pets: not yet.  I adore dogs
> 
> Favorite activities: swimming, reading, I'm a huge WWII buff
> 
> Favorite movie: the Mummy
> 
> Favorite color(s): pink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel and Belle
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love Disney.  Who on here doesn't?  I love music. I especially scores to movies. My particular favorites are Ever After, Anna and the King   I'll watch anything except horror movies. My favorite superheroes are Thor and Superman. Spiderman is growing on me since the new one came out  tobey mcguires was just awful  I'm shy when I first meet people but loyal caring and fierce to the people I care about. I'd love to travel just never had an opportunity. I'm open to new exiting things.  I've decided to run the Family 5 K here in February
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  someone who can make me laugh. Who doesn't see the world in black and white. Respectful and caring.  Family-oriented.
> Someone I can be myself with and to share in new things


----------



## flyslyw

First Name: Jay

Location: South Carolina

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown / brown

Body Type: slim/athletic 6'3

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Student studying Digital Media

Do you have any kids: No, but eventually

Do you have any pets: Kind of

Favorite activities: Eating out, going to the movies, going to football games, playing video games (just a casual gamer though), and just chilling when the occasion calls for it

Favorite movie: Probably Jurassic Park

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Captain Hook, Jafar, Rafiki

A little bit about yourself: I'm a real genuine guy.  I'm honest about things, caring, always trying to do what's right and set an example for my younger siblings. I take the time to listen to people, and be there when they need me. I like to have fun and hang out with friends but am not much of a party goer. I also like to make people laugh, and can cheer you up when you need it 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is a good person and has a good sense of humor. I want someone that shows they care and is willing to let me just be me.


----------



## lisa2465

First Name: Lisa 

Location: Cape Cod, Ma 

Age: 47

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/blue

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: 911 operator/fire dispatcher

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: two cats

Favorite activities: horseback riding, anything outdoors

Favorite movie: 

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): mickey mouse/goofy

A little bit about yourself: still single after all these years..always put my job first so needless to say I work a lot..now is the time to sit back and try to find someone to enjoy some time with

A little bit about your ideal match: hopefully find someone to likes disney as much as I do..there has to be someone out thier right..


I


----------



## kellymonster23

Hope everyone is doing well, I edited this a bit so I wanted to repost.

First Name: Kelly

Location: Louisville Kentucky

Age: 34

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair and blue eyes

Body Type: athletic, slightly pooh-shaped

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: athletic trainer at a high school - I take care of the injured athletes, provide physical therapy, taping, stretching, etc and substitute teacher

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: traveling, shopping, reading, hiking, camping, fishing, swimming, DISNEY!!!

Favorite movie: The Blind Side, My Best Friends Wedding, Finding Nemo, The Lion King

Favorite color(s): blue, green, and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Nemo, Simba

A little bit about yourself: I am very easy going, always interested in trying new things, and always up for an adventure.  I love Disney, wish I could get there more often.  I want to take a Disney Cruise.  I'm a Christian and I go to church every week.  I love to laugh and try to be the optimist everyday.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone to enjoy the ride with, share the ups and downs with.  My ideal match will be my best friend.  Someone who loves family and traveling.  Someone who loves a new adventure and loves to visit Disney as often as possible


----------



## atosh151

.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Not too old to post here.  I have posted my profile, and I am 52.

Welcome to the group of Disney seeking singles.



WishIWasBelle said:


> First Name: Jennifer
> 
> Location: South Carolina
> 
> Age: 43 (don't feel it and can't believe it)
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/hazelish
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Disney dreamer....
> 
> Do you have any kids: One adorable child who is the light of my life!
> 
> Do you have any pets: not at the moment but love love love animals.
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disney, planning Disney, long beach days, wine, chocolate, did I say Disney?
> 
> Favorite movie:
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blues!
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love to live life to the fullest and have a great sense of adventure. I love to laugh and try to be happy all the time. Even if that means getting on the internet and book a fantasy trip to Disney!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> Someone who doesn't have to have his arm twisted to visit Disney????  Kindness and honesty are a must!  Have a great sense of humor and adventure!  Someone who can get a little excited about my passions... just a little.. or just pretend to be excited.


----------



## disneylandkitkat

First Name: Heather

Location: newport beach, ca

Age: 32

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde/green

Body Type: pooh sized

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: eCommerce

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no 

Favorite activities: Going swimming, movies and Disneyland

Favorite movie: comedy and Romance movies  

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Cheshire cat and tigger.

A little bit about yourself: I love anything dealing with water and going to Disneyland. Have had a Disneyland pass since I was 16.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone easy going like myself. Someone that lives local and would like to go to Disneyland with me and share the magic that is Disney.


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

First Name: Emily

Location: Williamsburg, VA

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde/blue

Body Type: Petite

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Law student

Do you have any kids: Not yet, but it's my greatest dream

Do you have any pets: My dog of 15 years passed away this spring 

Favorite activities: Disney World! Also cooking, traveling, and reading

Favorite movie: The American President 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Lilo, Peter Pan

A little bit about yourself: I'm a very passionate, caring person, which is why I want to focus my law career on pro bono work. I did the Disney college program, and after that I worked as a nanny before heading off to law school.

A little bit about your ideal match: First and foremost, someone who loves children and would be a great father. Someone who is open to the idea of adopting children. Someone who is honest and hard-working, and who would be willing to get married at Disney World


----------



## Trep72

PrincessEmilyRuth said:


> First Name: Emily
> 
> Location: Williamsburg, VA
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde/blue
> 
> Body Type: Petite
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Law student
> 
> Do you have any kids: Not yet, but it's my greatest dream
> 
> Do you have any pets: My dog of 15 years passed away this spring
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney World! Also cooking, traveling, and reading
> 
> Favorite movie: The American President
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Lilo, Peter Pan
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a very passionate, caring person, which is why I want to focus my law career on pro bono work. I did the Disney college program, and after that I worked as a nanny before heading off to law school.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: First and foremost, someone who loves children and would be a great father. Someone who is open to the idea of adopting children. Someone who is honest and hard-working, and who would be willing to get married at Disney World



Great movie choice!   Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## dawnhaze

First Name: Jennifer

Location: Delaware

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Pooh-sized 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Consumer electronics sales and support (I sell computers and mobile phones  )

Do you have any kids: Nope, and it's not particularly a dream of mine, although I don't mind other people's kids. 

Do you have any pets: I share a cat with my retired parents. 

Favorite activities: Theme parks (I'm a season passholder at Six Flags in addition to WDW), traveling, going to NYC for Broadway shows, concerts, museums, planetariums.

Favorite movie: Non-Disney: Little Miss Sunshine. Disney: Mulan.

Favorite color(s): Purple and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mulan, Merida, Rapunzel, Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I'm a geek and I love to travel. WDW is my favorite destination, next to NYC. I play World of Warcraft and Diablo 3. I like comic books and comic book movies. I don't really like to go out a lot to places like bars and clubs, because I suffer from social anxiety and depression. I prefer to stay home most of the time, and go on planned trips like museums, planetariums, theme parks, and on vacation. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone whose lifestyle is similar to mine with regard to activities would be best. I'm politically/socially liberal, a feminist and atheist activist, and would prefer someone similar. I'm also looking for someone relatively close in age - above 21 and no older than early 30s.


----------



## Jersette

First Name: Joyce

Location: Northern suburb of Chicago

Age: 57

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish brown/Brown

Body Type: full figured

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Accounts Payable Lead

Do you have any kids: 1 daughter, 22

Do you have any pets: 2 noisy parakeets

Favorite activities: Singing, reading, travel, dining out

Favorite movie: Disney: Little Mermaid, Other: When Harry Met Sally

Favorite color(s): peach

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore. Poor, sad, sweet Eeyore.

A little bit about yourself: On my own for a little over a year, and still getting used to it. I love to go out, love to talk about music, love to spend time with friends. Spent some formative teenage years close to Disneyland, but love WDW, too. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Make me laugh, the rest will follow. And talk. Talking is nice.


----------



## PALionKingfan

First Name: Michael

Location: Southeast PA

Age: 32

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/Blue

Body Type: Heavyset

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Management

Do you have any kids: NO

Do you have any pets: NO

Favorite activities: Baseball, Football, Disney, Board Games, Watching Movies

Favorite movie: Lion King

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am just looking to make friend and see where it goes.  I'm down to earth and easy to get a long with.  I am currently working to earn my Bachelors degree.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm just looking for a sweet, easygoing, fun, intelligent girl that I can get along with.  Feel free to send me a message and I will certainly reply.


----------



## jayrueck2wdw

First Name: Jay

Location: Northern NJ

Age: 41

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Hazel

Body Type: Pooh-ish (see profile pic)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Architect

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, kitties

Favorite activities: Hiking, Disney, Movies, Art & Architecture, Driving & Day-tripping

Favorite movie: Raiders of the Lost Ark (Disney movie: Beauty and the Beast)

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I'm a hard-working, family-loving, sweet, sensitive guy. I like to think of myself as humorous (read here: sarcastic) and a great listener. I'm pretty laid back, quiet and easy going but can get quite excitable (when it comes to Disney)!!!

A little bit about your ideal match: An independent, intelligent woman who enjoys similar activities and lifestyle. A fun-loving person with a sweet and sarcastic sense of humor.  A "saver" who likes to spend on quality (perhaps a WDW vacation)


----------



## ZoeisMommy

PALionKingfan said:
			
		

> First Name: Michael
> 
> Location: Southeast PA
> 
> Age: 32
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Heavyset
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Management
> 
> Do you have any kids: NO
> 
> Do you have any pets: NO
> 
> Favorite activities: Baseball, Football, Disney, Board Games, Watching Movies
> 
> Favorite movie: Lion King
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am just looking to make friend and see where it goes.  I'm down to earth and easy to get a long with.  I am currently working to earn my Bachelors degree.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I'm just looking for a sweet, easygoing, fun, intelligent girl that I can get along with.  Feel free to send me a message and I will certainly reply.



2 more guys joined us to even out all us Disney loving girls °o°

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SageFemme

First Name: Keshia

Location: Oklahoma City, OK

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Black and white

Occupation: Nurse

Do you have any kids: Yes, an 8 yr old daughter 

Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog. I love animals!

Favorite activities: Disney of course, and pretty much anything honestly lol

Favorite movie: Too many to count, fave movie this year was the Avengers!

Favorite color(s): Purple, blue, and black

Favorite Disney character(s): I don't have a fave, I love them all!

A little bit about yourself: Love to travel, would go to more places but I'm stuck in the Disney box right now lol. Love kids and animals. 

A little bit about your ideal match: He would have to want kids and love animals, be honest, and have a great sense of humor cuz I love to laugh!


----------



## Trep72

SageFemme said:


> First Name: Keshia
> 
> Location: Oklahoma City, OK
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Black and white
> 
> Occupation: Nurse
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes, an 8 yr old daughter
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog. I love animals!
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney of course, and pretty much anything honestly lol
> 
> Favorite movie: Too many to count, fave movie this year was the Avengers!
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple, blue, and black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): I don't have a fave, I love them all!
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Love to travel, would go to more places but I'm stuck in the Disney box right now lol. Love kids and animals.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: He would have to want kids and love animals, be honest, and have a great sense of humor cuz I love to laugh!




Good to see another Okie here!


----------



## cmrew

love Aerosmith!


----------



## Disneygirl03

First Name: Sarah

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair green eyes

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: white

Occupation:

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: I like to go out to the parks, go walking, shopping, anything to get out.

Favorite movie: I have too many favorites it all depends on my mood.

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice from Alice in Wonderland

A little bit about yourself: I am not from Orlando and haven't lived here long so I am hoping to maybe at least meet some people who can enjoy Disney activites with me. I am honestly just looking to meet anybody down here with common interests to be friends with. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I just want someone who I can have fun with and enjoy being around.


----------



## Trep72

3 more days and we'll be at The World!!!


----------



## nowater

Updated my post, 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43986179&postcount=816


----------



## dudette

First Name: Michelle

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair blue eyes

Body Type: curvy fit

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: not sharing 

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no but I love dogs

Favorite activities: roller coasters.  Lots of them.  I enjoy camping.  COOKING

Favorite movie: beauty and the beast.  Laurence Olivier's Rebecca

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle. Flynn. Naveen
Favorite Disney sidekick: Meeko.  He's hilarious. 

A little bit about yourself: I love to have fun. I'm a huge movie buff. So don't knock the great movie ride!  One day I'll find that hidden Mickey. Love to cook and bake. I've got a lead foot. I'm impulsive a free spirit.  love action movies like air force one.  And The Avengers.  Tony Stark is a god.  Move over Thor. You're blocking my view of Iron Man. 

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who makes me laugh and takes the time to get to know me.  Someone genuine. Someone I can be myself with.


----------



## ParkesDisney

jrriddle said:
			
		

> First Name: Jason
> 
> Location: Toronto, ON CAN
> 
> Age: 44
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average/Fit.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Bank Manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, a guinea pig given to me by my sister
> 
> Favorite activities: Walking, movies, travelling, cooking, watching hockey
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: The Lion King, Ratatouille, Wall*e, UP, Incredibles, 20K Under the Sea. Non-Disney: Spirited Away, Iron Giant, Star Wars, Clerks 2 (or anything by Kevin Smith)
> 
> Favorite color(s): Navy Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Pooh, Remy, Cyclops (from the X-Men, it counts now)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Very serious about my career, but a big kid outside the office, Apple geek, music geek, Disney geek (of course)...
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for my Cinderella.



Yes! Some additional Canadian content!


----------



## coldboxer04

First Name: Greg

Location: Crestview,FL (Though want to move to Orlando within next 2 years)

Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair / Green Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Assistant Produce manager at Winn Dixie

Do you have any kids: No but I could see possibly having them in future.

Do you have any pets: Yes I have 2 dogs though more families dogs than mine, my dog passed last year.

Favorite activities: Going for a drive (especially to Orlando so I can go to the parks), Watching a good sports game, Going for a walk or if my knee is feeling good working out, Relaxing at home and watching a movie or playing a game, Reading.

Favorite movie: Don't have just one but the top ones are Star Wars (been to both celebrations in Orlando), Most Disney movies but Hercules is favorite, The Matrix trilogy, Most superhero movies but as cheesy as they are Superman movies are still favorites.

Favorite color(s): Blue, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Hercules, Aladdin, Tarzan

A little bit about yourself: I am a shy nerd so no matter what always been hard to really meet anyone, I have had a lot of setbacks in life which is why I am not where I want to be in life, I tend to be a bit of a romantic and gentleman which gets me walked over more often than not. I enjoy little things like taking nice walking on the beach at night or sitting out and reading on my nook(The Song of Fire and Ice books right now) on the beach during the day. I am not much of a club type give me either a live concert or a small bar where I can play some pool(though not very good) and have a drink(usually only 1 dont drink much) and a cigar. I am usually up for trying most things.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would like to meet someone who is smart, kind, funny, can deal with my quirks and being a quiet person, someone who I find attractive, so what in shape so if we want to go for a jog or hike dont have to worry they cant take it. Having some things in common and be able to share interests and get other into them would be a nice thing too.


----------



## chiburple

First Name: Marise

Location: Houston Texas

Age: 26

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type: perfect! Lol. truthfully a little overweight 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Engineer

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: one dog in her teenage years

Favorite activities: writing fiction, enjoying my dog, watching movies, painting, baking

Favorite movie: I can only pick one...um...Non-Disney: Serenity; Disney... It's too tough to pick just one! I loved 'The Avengers' but also 'Enchanted' and 'Robin Hood' and 'Ratatouille' and 'Wall-E'.... 

Favorite color(s): yeah sure, here I'm aloud to make multiple selections. Lol. Burgundy Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Lady
Character I think I most resemble: Nancy Tremaine 

A little bit about yourself: I was born in Canada; My parents are from the Middle-East/Mediterranean. However, I lived most of my life in North America (US and Canada) except for 4 years spent in Egypt. I'm a little bit of a geek and I would love to be an Imagineer someday.

A little bit about your ideal match: willing to tolerate a crazy woman who loves Disney just a little too much . Politically open minded (I consider myself a libertarian for now...) and intelligent. Also, playful


----------



## jmercer25

Bump for updated info.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

jmercer25 said:
			
		

> Bump for updated info.



Very Cute pic. I have the same one.


----------



## jnoble82

First Name: Jen

Location: Syracuse, NY

Age: 29 until November 1st.  Then I turn 29 again.

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde and blue

Body Type: I have some meat on my bones.

Ethnicity: I'm told German and maybe English.  I unfortunately don't know that much.

Occupation: I work in a science museum for kids.

Do you have any kids: No, but someday!

Do you have any pets: A cat

Favorite activities: Watching tv, reading, being on the internet, going to football, basketball, hockey games, going out to eat, hanging out

Favorite movie: Shawshank Redemption, LA Confidential to name just a few. I go through phases

Favorite color(s): Blue, green, purple, red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!, Stitch, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, I guess them all!

A little bit about yourself:  I'm a little weird.  That's probably putting it mildly.  I'm a picky eater (read: cheap date, take me to McDonalds or any place with pizza and I'm happy).  I'm quiet, shy, and a bit socially awkward until I get to know someone.  I'm most comfortable in jeans and t-shirts and I like to watch sports.  My favorite thing about my job is doing demonstrations with the museum's ball python.  I don't mind pet snakes all that much .  I don't smoke and I'm not a huge drinker (maybe once or twice a month)

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who doesn't mind a simple girl and is willing to be patient enough to get past the awkward quiet phase.  Be warned though, once you get me talking, I don't shut up!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

jnoble82 said:


> First Name: Jen
> 
> Location: Syracuse, NY
> 
> Age: 29 until November 1st.  Then I turn 29 again.
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: blonde and blue
> 
> Body Type: I have some meat on my bones.
> 
> Ethnicity: I'm told German and maybe English.  I unfortunately don't know that much.
> 
> Occupation: I work in a science museum for kids.
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: A cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Watching tv, reading, being on the internet, going to football, basketball, hockey games, going out to eat, hanging out
> 
> Favorite movie: Shawshank Redemption, LA Confidential to name just a few. I go through phases
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue, green, purple, red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!, Stitch, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, I guess them all!
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I'm a little weird.  That's probably putting it mildly.  I'm a picky eater (read: cheap date, take me to McDonalds or any place with pizza and I'm happy).  I'm quiet, shy, and a bit socially awkward until I get to know someone.  I'm most comfortable in jeans and t-shirts and I like to watch sports.  My favorite thing about my job is doing demonstrations with the museum's ball python.  I don't mind pet snakes all that much .  I don't smoke and I'm not a huge drinker (maybe once or twice a month)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who doesn't mind a simple girl and is willing to be patient enough to get past the awkward quiet phase.  Be warned though, once you get me talking, I don't shut up!



Sound like a fun woman.


----------



## purpie17

Ok, new to forums world here. But, I'm a single female, 33, and thought I'd give it a shot. Are there any single males in Austin, TX that are on these DIS Boards?!?!


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

First Name: Mark

Location: New York

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: brown / blue

Body Type: Average to Athletic 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Technician in the Computer and Audio Visual Fields. Travel up and down North East, Boston, Philly, and of course good old NYC. 

Do you have any kids: no , would like to have in the future. 

Do you have any pets: no, love pets though dogs and cats. 

Favorite activities: Video Games from Mature to Mario , baseball, football swimming, DISNEY!!!

Favorite movie: Star Wars - Empire Strikes Back

Favorite color(s): blue, red

Favorite Disney character(s): Grumpy 

A little bit about yourself:  I am a really great guy. I treat people how I would like to be treated.  I am very out going and have a fun personality.  I am also open minded. I love Walt Disney World and hope to one day have my own family and share memories. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  Well dressed can have great conversations that can go anywhere, must be open minded as well. Not shy.

Message Me if you like!!!  

65 Days until I am in Walt Disney World!!!!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

purpie17 said:
			
		

> Ok, new to forums world here. But, I'm a single female, 33, and thought I'd give it a shot. Are there any single males in Austin, TX that are on these DIS Boards?!?!



:-/ girl, I'm beginning to wonder if there are any dis guys in Tx. I'm over near Houston and still hopeful. Good luck to you.


----------



## chiburple

ZoeisMommy said:


> :-/ girl, I'm beginning to wonder if there are any dis guys in Tx. I'm over near Houston and still hopeful. Good luck to you.



I third the search for single Disney guys in Texas! Lol

Out of curiosity has this thread worked for anyone?


----------



## DCTooTall

chiburple said:


> I third the search for single Disney guys in Texas! Lol
> 
> Out of curiosity has this thread worked for anyone?



Sort of...

   The "Singles Social Club" threads are a spin-off from this thread so that singles can actually chat and get to know each other without cluttering up this 'Profiles Only' thread.

Within the SSC since it started about 2 years ago,   We've had a few meets,  developed some really cool friendships,  some more romantic type relationships start up...  and even recently had a couple that met because of the SSC get engaged.


the Singles Social Club threads are open to everyone,  and the group in there is extremely friendly and open to new people popping in and joining.  We also just started a new thread due to the last one hitting the 250page mark,  so now would be a great time to join into the fun.


----------



## VictorBr

First Name: Victor

Location: Orlando

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: black/dark brown

Body Type: Average to Athletic 

Ethnicity: Latin

Occupation: Engineering student

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: a dog

Favorite activities: Jiu jitsu, cycling

Favorite movie: Inception

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Actually I'm from Brazil, but i'm at Yatch club till wednesday. I'd like some fun at night near the resorts and would enjoy pretty much everything.

A little bit about your ideal match: An active person who would like to drag a newbie arround showing some of the Disney's night life activities

Message Me if you like


----------



## purpie17

chiburple said:
			
		

> I third the search for single Disney guys in Texas! Lol
> 
> What are we going to do? Set up some kind of Facebook campaign! It seems like there are all up north. We need the guys at Dis Unplugged to do a shout out for us on the show!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

I agree...3 single tx girls seeking a disney loving Prince Charming.

Although i myself would gladly take a pirate or Jedi too. 

What area are you in Chiburple?


----------



## chiburple

ZoeisMommy said:


> I agree...3 single tx girls seeking a disney loving Prince Charming.
> 
> Although i myself would gladly take a pirate or Jedi too.
> 
> What area are you in Chiburple?



I'm in Houston, but hey Austin's only a hop skip and a jump away - I could totally be made to quest that far for a prince charming. Though any farther and prince charming will have to relocate. Lol. 

I don't know about a Jedi. I'm a treky so that could get ugly. Lol.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I'm less than 3 hours from the World and can't find a princess.

Maybe I need to go on more boat rides


----------



## ZoeisMommy

chiburple said:
			
		

> I'm in Houston, but hey Austin's only a hop skip and a jump away - I could totally be made to quest that far for a prince charming. Though any farther and prince charming will have to relocate. Lol.
> 
> I don't know about a Jedi. I'm a treky so that could get ugly. Lol.



I live about 2 hours from you...was in your neck of the woods this weekend.


----------



## taramoz

chiburple said:


> I third the search for single Disney guys in Texas! Lol
> 
> Out of curiosity has this thread worked for anyone?



LOL, I have wondered that myself (the Texas part), lots of us girls here


----------



## Trep72

Oklahoma guy here.  Not having any luck finding anyone here.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

taramoz said:
			
		

> LOL, I have wondered that myself (the Texas part), lots of us girls here



Taramoz where r u in the Lone Star State. Maybe us girls need to meet up one weekend.


----------



## Dave McCullough

roxysmum123 said:


> First Name: Norma
> 
> Location: south of Toronto, Ontario
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Red hair, Hazel eyes
> 
> Body Type: Curvy (in all the right places)
> 
> Occupation: Social worker and dog trainer
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, a Flat-Coated Retriever
> 
> Favorite activities: walking/hiking with the dog, live music, movies, trivia nights
> 
> Favorite movie: non-Disney, Stardust.  Disney, I kinda go through phases, lately it's been Lilo and Stitch and Finding Nemo
> 
> Favorite color(s): Dory blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Classic Disney, Mickey.  Post-Pixar Disney, Dory
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a single, never married, Disney lover just seeing who's out there.  I don't think I've seen many Canadians on here, so who knows.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can understand that Disney is not just for kids, open minded, well rounded, educated and able to hold their own in a battle of the wits.



Well, there are a few of us Canadians on here and it seems I am not that far from you. (see next post)


----------



## Dave McCullough

First Name: Dave

Location: Hamilton, ON

Age: 42 (43 when I am at Disney in December)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Long Brown with a touch of grey/Blue/Grey eyes

Body Type: A few extra pounds and working on it (15 lbs down, 20 lbs to go) 

Ethnicity: Caucasian (half Irish/half French)

Occupation: Managament of an Engineering Firm

Marital Status: Very long term separated (5 years - divorce coming next year)

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: a wonderful 6 year old part pomeranian, part chinese crested, parts unknown dog I rescued as a puppy named kate

Favorite activities: Movies, Reading, Cooking, Time with good friends.

Favorite movie: Do I really have to have a favorite???

Favorite color(s): green, black, grey

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I am my own person, in all I do - your typical non-conformist who happens to have found his place in the world. I am fluent in English and French, as well as know a substantial amount of Mandarin Chinese (I, until recently, lived in China for 12 years) and am currently beginning to study Spanish (of course for work). Been taking my time to rebuild and savour my life since my separation and have for a while been in a place where I am ready to allow another in again. I travel extensively for work so when it comes to my personal down time it is straight to Florida with extensive time at Disney (yes, I do buy an annual pass each year) and when not staying on property I am either at my family's vacation condo near Daytona or visiting one of my oldest friends in the world and her son near Tampa (which is how I spend December/early January each year - with a few days back up north smack in the middle of that trip to spend Christmas with my mother and siblings as well as any other time I can get a break from work and the condo is not being used or rented out).

A little bit about your ideal match: Confidence is such an attractive feature, but I do not mean it how most people define it, but to be comfortable in your own skin and all you do and believe.

Feel free to contact me at your leisure

(it seems to put up pics I have to link to somewhere and since I keep my fb private to those I dont know I have none to link to, but feel free to ask if you are interested)


----------



## TreasurePlanetOrBust

First Name: Bill

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Short brown hair / eyes change colors depending on the day but usually blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Delivery Driver for Jimmy Johns

Marital Status: Never married

Do you have any kids: No, but someday

Do you have any pets: No, I'm honestly not a huge fan of them to be honest.

Favorite activities: Going to Disney (I know that's king of a given, but I'm an AP holder and i seriously go like 3 times a week lol) going to shows, going out to have a few beers and watch baseball, playing softball (being that I just moved to Orlando I'm not actually in a league anymore, but I will be soon)

Favorite movie: Disney: Marry Poppins (It's the last film Walt ever worked on and he's my hero. Also it's just a great movie) Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Nightmare Before Christmas

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Marry Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Jack Skellington and of course Mickey Mouse.

I'm new to Orlando, I'm not so much looking for a relationship as much as I'm hoping to make new friends who like to go to the parks. It's not near as much fun going by yourself all the time. And the form itself is some what new to me. I've been reading it for a long time I just don't ever post.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

TreasurePlanetOrBust said:


> First Name: Bill
> 
> Location: Orlando, FL
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Short brown hair / eyes change colors depending on the day but usually blue
> 
> Body Type: Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Delivery Driver for Jimmy Johns
> 
> Marital Status: Never married
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but someday
> 
> Do you have any pets: No, I'm honestly not a huge fan of them to be honest.
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disney (I know that's king of a given, but I'm an AP holder and i seriously go like 3 times a week lol) going to shows, going out to have a few beers and watch baseball, playing softball (being that I just moved to Orlando I'm not actually in a league anymore, but I will be soon)
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: Marry Poppins (It's the last film Walt ever worked on and he's my hero. Also it's just a great movie) Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Nightmare Before Christmas
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Marry Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, Jack Skellington and of course Mickey Mouse.
> 
> I'm new to Orlando, I'm not so much looking for a relationship as much as I'm hoping to make new friends who like to go to the parks. It's not near as much fun going by yourself all the time. And the form itself is some what new to me. I've been reading it for a long time I just don't ever post.




 another star wars fan


----------



## lisaviolet

*First Name:* Lisa
*
Location:* Toronto, ON

*Age:* 45

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Light auburn.   Eyes: Hard one   - laughing -  grey?  Or gray for you guys....

*Body Type:* See picture above.  

*Ethnicity:* White - well pink actually.  

*Occupation:* Teach new immigrants to Canada. 

*Do you have any kids:* No

*Do you have any pets*: Yes- two cats although I'm a dog person.  But have loved them immensely.  
*
Favorite activities:* Taking pictures (not photography as much more the thrill of the shot); travelling; road trips - oh how I adore ; being out and about and love staying in as well. Oh and love basketball (NBA).    

*Favourite movie:* many - diverse.  

*Favorite Disney character(s):* I'm not a Disney character lover. At all. Like REALLY at all. Laughing. My love is for WDW - all of it - the diversity of choices - the transportation - the resorts - I get transfixed looking at a map taking all of it in.  Bought DVC just to simply hang out at WDW.  Nothing better than hanging out there.  

*A little bit about yourself:* Hmmm.  Well I'm a city girl.  Adore downtown.  Love the energy.  Love being able to walk anywhere that I want.  Well that covers a little bit.  Oh and I'm an introvert but that doesn't mean shy or anti-social.  I'm friendly - like to go out - love knowing more about people and even like crowds ( I live downtown) but I do enjoy being on my own on a regular basis.  Important to me.  

*A little bit about your ideal match:* Well Jeff Van Gundy is!!  But he's married.   So first and foremost - I want my ideal match to *think* I'm the greatest thing ever (even though I'm obviously not always.... .).   That is very important to me and vice versa.  In fact I don't understand the hoopla over people (men and women) leaving a dating situation or a relationship when they realize they are not a good match.  It frees both people to find a better match. I need cocky (not obnoxious  - smiling). Age - would prefer older but also totally open. I want someone who is open to new ideas and new places but knows themselves as well. Geez, I want A LOT.  Laughing.   LOVES road trips would be wonderful match for me.  Also, as for Disney - I love hanging out - taking it easy - having a drink - swimming - eating - even naps - love being disconnected on vacation (technology I'm referring - not with you!) and love the night at WDW the most.  I love hanging out and not on a schedule. 

And I like witty - a la Mr. Van Gundy.  That is beyond sexy to me.


----------



## TreasurePlanetOrBust

ZoeisMommy said:


> another star wars fan



Wait... You mean to tell me everyone isn't???? That's just weird.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

TreasurePlanetOrBust said:
			
		

> Wait... You mean to tell me everyone isn't???? That's just weird.



Apparently not...what a disturbing world we are living in. ;-) lol

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

First Name: Melissa

Location: Coral Springs, FL

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Retail Associate

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, Singing, Skating, Bowling, Movies, Mall, Parks, Museums, and Traveling (To WDW mostly)

Favorite movie: Too many to add lol

Favorite Disney character(s): All Disney Princesses, Stitch and All Disney Prince's

A little bit about yourself: I pretty much described what I like to do. Other than that I am sweet, kind, loving, honest, trustworthy and respectful. I have a great personality and great sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match: As long as he loves Disney World as much as me that's all that matters. If you want to chat I am open for conversations maybe meeting my soul mate here


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Operation Lead Agent

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Movies, Video Games, Board Games, Reading, Traveling

Favorite movie: Disney: Beauty and the Beast and The Lion King   NoN Disney:  Lord of the Rings and Star Wars

Favorite Disney character(s): Hades, Aladdin and Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself: Well, I am kind of a geek!! I love Disney and all that is related to it. Can't wait to go back in May! About me: I am 30 from Montreal so I am fluent in French and English, I am a really genuine kind person with a big sense of humour.


A little bit about your ideal match: She needs to love Disney and travel. Id like to meet a kind girl, drama free if possible. Feel free to leave me a message and i'll tell you more.


----------



## OregonGirl

OMG you are all so cute!!!  

I am so thrilled that 2+ years later a little thread I started just to help the singles out is still going strong! And a special thanks to DC Too Tall for reminding people about the social club thread! 

I reconnected with my Prince Charming in January 2011 after 10+ years since college where we first met. We got married on February 19th, 2012 and I love him more and more every day. But I have also met some very cool people on DisBoards and really hope that some of you are able to make friends or more!

I hang out in the WISH area a lot now (3 1/2 marathons in a year and counting!) so don't know most of you anymore, but still hugs to everyone!!!

- Carey

_________________





FOLLOW MY 'DISNEYLAND HALF MARATHON' & 'DISNEYWORLD MAYBE-BABY CHRISTMAS' PRE-TRIP REPORTS!


----------



## jnoble82

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Sound like a fun woman.



haha  thanks.  I try to 

Update to this post: 

Photo of me and Donald its too big to put into the board.


----------



## Ress76

First Name: Kara

Location: Rochester, NY

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair, blue-gray-green eyes

Body Type: could stand to lose a few

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Accounts Payable Supervisor

Do you have any kids: grown stepchildren from my marriage

Do you have any pets: 3 cats

Favorite activities: reading, writing, photography, travel

Favorite movie: Gone with the Wind.  Disney Movie, probably Toy Story

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): none in particular

A little bit about yourself: I am a bit of a nerd, I like Nascar, football and lacrosse, and I am a picky eater.  I tend to be a little shy around people at first.  I'm very honest and open (when I'm done being shy).

A little bit about your ideal match:  I'm looking for someone who is respectful, honest and trustworthy.  Funny, intelligent and kind are probably my other expectations.  Ideal age would be about 36-45, but that's kind of open.  I have an AP through May 4, and once that's up, will probably return to my once or twice a year trips.


----------



## jayrueck2wdw

Welcome Kara. Nice to see the Flower City represented.


----------



## kkelder24

First Name: Kate

Location: New York (about an hour from Manhattan)

Age: 20

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:Brown and Brown/Hazelish

Body Type: I'm not a stick, but I'm not big either lol

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student (graduation in a year, will be an elementary special ed teacher)

Do you have any kids: nope.

Do you have any pets: family cat at home 

Favorite activities: reading, diy crafting, planning  my Disney trip obsessively, yoga, running 

Favorite movie: too hard to decide.

Favorite color(s): right now, dark grey and red. odd, I know

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel has ALWAYS been my favorite. ALWAYS.

A little bit about yourself: I just got out of a long term relationship, so I'm not looking yet. But I figured hey what not fill this out lol. I'm a student and I love my school work and I love the job that I'll be doing when I graduate. I love my friends and spending time with them (and I'm bringing two of them to Disney for the first time in January). 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can make me laugh and be my best friend. Who must give good back rubs and who must love my friends and family like his own. He's gotta had at least a mild appreciation and liking of Disney. I'm not looking yet, but maybe soon, because my Prince Charming turned out to be the exact opposite. But who ever you may be, needs to understand that I have walls from the past and be patient with me through it all.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Good to see things worked out for you.





OregonGirl said:


> OMG you are all so cute!!!
> 
> I am so thrilled that 2+ years later a little thread I started just to help the singles out is still going strong! And a special thanks to DC Too Tall for reminding people about the social club thread!
> 
> I reconnected with my Prince Charming in January 2011 after 10+ years since college where we first met. We got married on February 19th, 2012 and I love him more and more every day. But I have also met some very cool people on DisBoards and really hope that some of you are able to make friends or more!
> 
> I hang out in the WISH area a lot now (3 1/2 marathons in a year and counting!) so don't know most of you anymore, but still hugs to everyone!!!
> 
> - Carey
> 
> _________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOLLOW MY 'DISNEYLAND HALF MARATHON' & 'DISNEYWORLD MAYBE-BABY CHRISTMAS' PRE-TRIP REPORTS!


----------



## iluvzacefron

First Name: Elizabeth 

Location: Riverview, FL

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair and Brown eyes

Body Type: full figured

Ethnicity: A mix (Welsh, Scottish, English)

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: i would like some one day

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: photography, Disney, crafts, watching movies

Favorite movie: Disney anything! 

Favorite color(s): i like them all

Favorite Disney character(s): all of them 

A little bit about yourself: I am looking for a prince charming. Love to travel and take photos

A little bit about your ideal match: my type differs but gotta have a humor!


----------



## coldboxer04

Updated with a photo from a month back at best friends wedding.


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

First Name: Laura

Location: Canada

Age: 25, turning 26 in a couple of weeks

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown

Body Type: Few pounds to lose

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Early Childhood Educator/trained nanny

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A rescue cat

Favorite activities: Reading, travelling, going to the movies

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, The Perks of Being a Wallflower

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Mary Poppins, Jack Sparrow, Mickey, Donald

A little bit about yourself: Nanny. Love to travel, read, take photos, and chat. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves animals, kids and travelling and has a great sense of humour and is kind.


----------



## belledujour85

.....


----------



## connorsmom911

First Name: Tracey

Location: Kitchener, ON

Age: 41

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Some lbs to lose, but I'm back at the gym

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: 911 Fire Dispatch and part-time travel agent (bet you can't guess my specialty! )

Do you have any kids: Yep, see my signature

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Movies, music, books, hiking, camping, Disney (no, really?!?)

Favorite movie: anything but horror

Favorite color(s): blue and pink, depending on the day

Favorite Disney character(s):  Stitch and Tink

A little bit about yourself: Young at heart yet mature, mischievous yet responsible, love being a mom yet I love my grown-up time too.

A little bit about your ideal match: Laughs a lot, knows who he is, not afraid to date a woman with kids, loves Disney as much as I do.


----------



## ariamac

.


----------



## nataliej_vk

First Name: Natalie

Location: Southern Ontario by Detroit

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:I like to change it up, originally dirty brown but currently black with blue 

Body Type: average, I suppose. I am kinda short (5'2") so ya

Ethnicity: Caucasian (Dutch English)

Occupation: I work for my government kinda, I give Road tests, I can drive anything on the road (motorcycles, Semi trucks etd) so I test it all

Do you have any kids: one - 5 year old daughter

Do you have any pets:not currently

Favorite activities: taking long drives; Swimming; Singing to the radio; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach I love LOVE reading

Favorite movie: Ummmm...Old school Disney movies, or 7 brides for 7 brothers as well as the Gnome mobile etc

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Merida or 

A little bit about yourself:I am always on the go and enjoy my down time as well! I love spending time with my daughter. We love to do crafts (though I am sadly lacking in the creative department) I do enjoy my down time alot due to the high stress job, I need to decompress at times.
I adore road trips and when im really stressed out I like to go for a drive.

A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people,  I also go to church and my faith is important as well and I would like to share it with someone  Also must like kids, animals and understand I can be a tad odd especially with some of my friends I am a big kid at times


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

I know I have seen a post for the chat part of this thread. Can someone post it again or direct me to the right post number? Thanks


----------



## chiburple

Hollywood Glitter said:


> I know I have seen a post for the chat part of this thread. Can someone post it again or direct me to the right post number? Thanks



np

I think this is it: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3013005&page=13 

Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## ~Tonga Wingo~

Hi. 

First Name:  Tonya  

Location:  Indiana

Age:  28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average. I'm about 5'5.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation:  Graduate Student (environmental policy & management)/Insurance (for now )

Do you have any kids: No. 

Do you have any pets: Yes! Two dachshunds  whom I love more than anything (even Disney ) 

Favorite activities: Reading, movies, hiking, baking, going to zoos/museums, photography, watching football (preferably while sitting on a bar stool and eating very hot wings). I am a huge (borderline obsessed) NY Giants fan.  Osi Umenyiora is probably my favorite NFL player. I'm quite fond of our defensive line. I'm not necessarily an extreme outdoor girl, but I'm not an indoor one either. 

Favorite movie:  (Disney) The Great Mouse Detective, Frankenweenie, Beauty and the Beast / (Others) When Harry Met Sally, Harry Potter 7 Part 2, The Pit and the Pendulum (one with Vincent Price), Star Wars, LOTRs, Hook, Hitchhikers Guide, Zombieland and many more. I love movies. 

Favorite color(s): Orange 

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Belle; Normal: Mickey and Peter Pan; Downright Obsessed: Dale  (Sorry Chip!)

A little bit about yourself:  I am a lover of dogs, the environment, hot chocolate, peppermint tea, Apple Jacks, movies of all shapes and sizes, Shakespeare, small towns, Charles Dickens, baking, board games, hiking, tacos, photography, spontaneousness and writing. After a string of not so successful relationships, I took some time off to focus on grad school and me. My undergraduate degree is in Journalism and I'm considering Environmental Law when I finish grad school next year. I'm very independent and at times OCD. I'm not religious in any way, but feel I have better morals then some people I know who claim they are. I'm basically a nice, honest, down-to-earth girl. Not quite sure what I'm looking for, but figured I would make this post anyway. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Honest, funny, go with the flow, independent.  Someone with the ability to love like Snape loves Lily (or so I frequently tell my sister ) or maybe someone that just understands what that comment means (probably a good start)


----------



## Disney Blues

It's not hard to find girls, it's just hard to find the one that loves Disney as much as me... If I can find her, it's on.  I'm 32, Male, was asked if I was  Aladdin by a little girl at Disneyworld, it was cute.  I'm in Jersey if any of you Disney Princess' wants to chat.... I'm still trying to get a perfect fit on this glass slipper I found, hahaha and I just wanted to say that I want River Country back.....I loving staying at the cabins in FW.
Message ME, I'll give you my facebook page


----------



## LisaBi

Hi. 

First Name:  Lisa

Location:  Kansas City area

Age:  48

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/green

Body Type: Average, would love to lose 10 or 15 pounds. I'm about 5'7

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Business/Systems Analyst

Do you have any kids: 19 (at home) and 22 (in the Air Force)

Do you have any pets: Sort of. A small dog who technically belongs to my sons.

Favorite activities: Travel - especially WDW and cruising, reading, cooking, scrapbooking, card making, theatre, spending an evening with good friends, conversation, and a cocktail or two.

Favorite movie:  hmmmm..... I don't know. I'm not much of a movie buff.

Favorite color(s): Blue and yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!

A little bit about yourself:  I've been single for 5 years. I am independent and self sufficient.  I love everything Disney.  I'm liking being on my own, but would love to have someone to share life with again too.  I like being on the go and exploring new things.  I enjoy the lake and water activities, but am not much of an outdoorsy type.

A little bit about your ideal match: Easygoing, not clingy, can think for yourself.  Must have a life and interests outside of his romantic relationship. Spontaneous. Enjoys a variety of activities and has a range of interests. Not a couch potato! Enjoys social activities.


----------



## DFD

Merriest Christmas to all!!!  May all your dreams come true in the upcoming year!!!!


----------



## stg311

First Name: Scott

Location: Atlanta

Age: 32

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/green

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Manager of HVAC wholesaler

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A cat

Favorite activities: Reading, travelling, going to the movies

Favorite movie: Snow White, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Blue and red

Favorite Disney character(s):Snow White, Belle, Mary Poppins, and Alice

A little bit about yourself:I love to laugh and have a good time.  I love Stephen King, so I like to read his books

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves animals, kids and travelling and has a great sense of humor and is kind and loves Disney as much as I do
__________________


----------



## renderman7

so, its been a while since i visited the thread, so i updated my profile bit (http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37156744&postcount=256) 

still looking, hopefully will find someone who wants to be with an aussie disney fan.


----------



## Gina

Added my profile so long ago, I can't even find it now, so thought I'd just start over.


First Name: Gina

Location: Pearland, TX

Age: 46-going-on-15

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/dark auburn

Body Type: Full-figured

Ethnicity: Caucasian (Italian)

Occupation: Invoice Coordinator

Do you have any kids: 1 son, 16

Do you have any pets: 2 crazy cats (redundant, I know)

Favorite activities: Reading, video games, MMORPG's (currently playing Aion), light saber battles in the living room, watching football, archery, doing crosstitch, reading some more. 

Favorite movies: Wall-E, Lilo & Stitch, original Star Wars trilogy, Armageddon, The Crow, Splendor in the Grass, Oh Brother Where Art Thou

Favorite color(s): Pink! Soft, pastel pink. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie, Belle

A little bit about yourself: A big kid cleverly disguised as a grownup, gamer grrl, devoted Band Mom, beach bum drawn to the ocean like metal to a magnet, silly, a passion for life, a daily commitment to laughter.

A little bit about your ideal match: Fellow Disney nut (of course), big goofball, family man, brainiac but not an intellectual snob, bookworm, big kid at heart, energetic, animated, outgoing. I know you're out there somewhere... 


My DS & I aboard Mariner of the Seas in February:


----------



## Renmusical

First Name: Renee

Location: Raleigh, NC (hometown in Western NY state)

Age: 45

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/brown

Body Type: Full Figured

Ethnicity: Caucasian (German, Polish and Irish descent)

Occupation: Business and Industrial Customer Service Representative for large utility company

Do you have any kids:Yes- 2 children  18 yr old will be a Disney College Program cast member January 2013 at WDW through August, 21 yr old in college living away from home

Do you have any pets:1 cat

Favorite activities:WDW, travel, movies, theater, reading, interesting conversation

Favorite movie: Terms of Endearment and The Muppet Movie

Favorite color(s)urple

Favorite Disney character(s):Ariel and Tigger

A little bit about yourself: Divorced since 2010. Patient, honest, enjoys conversation, looking to expand my knowledge everyday, looking for a best friend and ultimately seeking a long term relationship.  I tend  to be quiet in large groups where I don't know anyone, but very at ease with one on one conversation or in a small group.  I prefer to get to know people on a personal level rather than having a lot of acquaintances I barely know.  I love Walt Disney World and it has been my favorite vacation destination over the years.  I would like to try a Disney cruise and venture on some worldwide travel.

A little bit about your ideal match:Honest, genuine, articulate, enjoys conversation, patient, loves his family, looking for a long term relationship, respects women, is willing to be himself in a relationship, has a sense of humor, and enjoys life.  He also needs to have a love of Disney and travel.


----------



## katwisc

First Name: Kate

Location: Chicago, IL

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blone/hazel

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Journalist

Favorite activities: Running, reading and writing (those are activities, right?), planning vacations, camping, road trips, going to baseball games

Favorite movie: Thrillers or comedies in general. Favorites: Departed, Bridesmaids, Ferris Bueller's Day Off, Airplane, Gone with the Wind, All the President's Men, Finding Nemo

Favorite books: To Kill a Mockingbird, Harry Potter, Les Miserables, the Hunger Games series

Favorite color(s): Purple, blue, green, yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel and go on adventures and can usually find the positives in any situation. I'm kind and good-natured. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Kind, can make me laugh, down to earth, enjoys Disney.


----------



## disneyluvrtink

Deleted


----------



## splashmtgirl83

updating..I think I did this about a year and a half ago...

First Name: Theresa

Location: Southeastern Wisconsin

Age: 29

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: reddish brown/blue

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: caucasion

Occupation: hairstylist

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: working out, watching movies, traveling (especially to disney, of course!), shopping, going to concerts

Favorite movie: Toy Story, Little Mermaid, 21 Jump Street, pretty much anything, especially comedies

Favorite color: pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody

A little bit about yourself: I think I have a pretty good sense of humor. I love to travel and see and try new things. I work as a hairstylist (and aesthetician and nail tech) and I love it! I work a lot, but I love to vacation and have fun too. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that's easy to talk to/connect with, with a great sense of humor that can make me laugh (which really isn't too hard). Someone motivated, kind and fun.


----------



## kellzkidz

First Name: Kelly

Location: Upstate NY

Age: 43 

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/green

Body Type: average/petite

Ethnicity: Caucasian (Irish/German)

Occupation: Human Resources Specialist

Do you have any kids: 3 children 18yr, 14yr, 9yr

Do you have any pets: no, I love animals, missing my dog very much

Favorite activities: All things Disney, walking, hiking, travel, photography, gardening, sun and sand

Favorite movie: Forest Gump, It's a Wonderful Life, The Hangover, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Rapunzel, Pluto, Minnie, Cinderella, Pepe(the shrimp from muppets), Waldorf and Statler

A little bit about yourself: I love meeting new friends, it would be awesome to meet a fellow Dis junkie like myself   I work hard and like most of us, I am always planning a WDW trip! I am a gemini, I try to be honest, open minded, and compassionate.  Some of my favorite things: taking photos, a fine wine, merry margarita, corona or spaten over dinner(dinner out is best, I am a terrible cook).  I do not like our cold winters and spend all of my pto during the summer!  Love rockin rollercoaster and expedition everest, flower and garden fest at EPCOT, Christmastime at HS.  I am always on the lookout for new good music, I like Matisyahu, 311, Dirty Heads, and recently got to meet Robert DeLong!  I'm also a huge Vikings fan and love lacrosse.

A little bit about your ideal match: I really don't know who my ideal match would be, but looking for someone to share life's experiences with.  Someone compassionate and strong in confidence.  You don't need to like the same things, but more importantly be happy with who you are.  ~my prince, looking for his princess


----------



## disneypryncess

disneypryncess said:


> First Name: Danielle
> 
> Location: Northern NJ (right outside NYC)
> 
> Age: 38
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde Hair/Blue Eyes
> 
> Body Type:  Curvy, Voluptous, Thick
> 
> Occupation: VP of Operations for a Construction Management firm
> 
> Do you have any kids: nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: nope
> 
> Favorite activities: going to Disney, hanging out w/family & friends, movies,music, book stores, photography
> 
> Favorite movie: too many to choose
> 
> Favorite color(s): purple, black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Tink (all that attitude)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a tall,blonde haired, blue-eyed Disney Loving girl....fairly outgoing, friendly, pretty happy....
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: someone who loves Disney as much as I do... intelligent, fun, honest.....just a nice, decent, cool guy
> 
> Good Luck, Everyone!!



Just updating my profile for the New Year!!!


----------



## ludari

So many nice women posting too bad I'm on the west coast.


----------



## TekMickey

disneypryncess said:


> A little bit about yourself: I'm a tall,blonde haired, blue-eyed Disney Loving girl.


 

Perfect by design.   No offense to the brunettes or reds.


----------



## disneypryncess

TekMickey said:


> Perfect by design.   No offense to the brunettes or reds.



Why thank you, sir!


----------



## TekMickey

Too bad you aren't in Orlando sometime in the next five days  ;-)

Dinner and a compliment always go good together.


----------



## lstylr

no longer single


----------



## abekennedy

First Name: Stacey

Location: NJ

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Green eyes

Body Type: Thin

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation:  ASL Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 cat named Scarlet

Favorite activities: Traveling, watching TV, participating in the Deaf community, ice skating, going to the movies, snowboarding, reading

Favorite movie: Titanic

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm an ASL student in school (again) to become an interpreter. I already have my degree in history as well. I love to travel. I want to see the world several times over. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Umm, someone who isn't too serious about themselves. I'd like to find a guy who has the same feelings about certain (more serious) topics but I love learning about new things as well. Ideally, I'd love for my ideal match to be super interested in traveling. I've been to many different countries and I don't plan on ever stopping. Of course, loving Disney World is a huge plus since I will usually start saying, "I miss Disney" shortly after leaving. 

Feel free to message me with a hello! I'll actually be in DW this weekend!
Nice meeting you all


----------



## Trep72

I know how you feel.  I'm in Oklahoma and there's no one here that's near me either.  



ludari said:


> So many nice women posting too bad I'm on the west coast.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I feel the pain of you guys who live on the other side of the country.If I was 10 years younger.


----------



## Trep72

Ah...but age is but a number.  Right?    RIGHT??!?!??!!  



Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I feel the pain of you guys who live on the other side of the country.If I was 10 years younger.


----------



## renderman7

Age ain't an issue for me. Location is mine. Living in Australia is so far from Disney and all the single women here.


Still you never know


----------



## Melodious

First Name: Melody  (yes, just like Ariel's daughter)

Location: upper South Carolina (as in 3 hrs to Atlanta or Savannah, 3 hours to the beach, 2 hours to the mountains, best part about living here)

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: (natural) red hair/blue eyes

Body Type: petite

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Public Health Program Coordinator (technically Urban Trail Coordinator)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: They live with my parents

Favorite activities: traveling, traveling, traveling, reading, writing, movies, museums, I always say I'll try anything twice, that first time could have been a fluke 

Favorite TV show(s): Dexter, American Horror Story, Leverage

Favorite movie(s): Harold and Maude, RocknRolla, Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas

Favorite color(s): red, orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel (redheads have to stick together ), Stitch, Aurora

A little bit about yourself: Gosh, this one is hard...I'm interested in cultures and history.  I am analytical but often spontaneous.  I have a Master's from Tulane in New Orleans and volunteered for about a year in west Africa.  My favorite sport to watch is football.  I've seen the Aurora Borealis  but I've never been on a cruise

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone I can talk to, about my day and about anything.  Someone who's intelligent and comfortable in a lot of different situations from nice places to rundown bars, hiking to museums.  Someone who's willing to get up and go, but let's me have time too.


----------



## disneypryncess

TekMickey said:


> Too bad you aren't in Orlando sometime in the next five days  ;-)
> 
> Dinner and a compliment always go good together.



Believe me...I wish I would be in Disney in the next 5 days!!!
Hope you have a great time!

And that's very very true....but disney & dinner go even better together!! hehehe


----------



## renderman7

[QUOTE="upper South Carolina (as in 3 hrs to Atlanta or Savannah, 3 hours to the beach, 2 hours to the mountains, best part about living here)[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you have a great place. How close to disneyare you?


----------



## brandi24

*
First Name: Brandi

Location: Blissfield, MI

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair is dark brown w/red; Eye Color is hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Hispanic/Latino

Occupation: Retail

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Family has 2 Yorkies

Favorite activities: Disney, Golf, bowling, shoot pool, card games, board games, video games, watching sports

Favorite movie: (Disney) Beauty & the Beast, Stitch; Love Harry Potter movies

Favorite color(s): Purple & Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle & the Beast, Stitch, Aurora, Cinderella and Genie

A little bit about yourself: I am shy at first until I know you better. I work in retail at Walmart. I love to golf in my freetime and spend time with my family, especially my 2 year old nephew. I am easy to get along with and have a sense of humor, sarcasm is my second language. I love Disney and going to Disney World!!! My favorite kind of music is pop/rock and I also love some country music. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Prefer him to be 23-26 yrs old; dark hair, average/slim/athletic build. Needs to make me laugh, smile and he needs to have a great sense of humor. Prefer him to be taller than me, I am only 5'3". Must like Disney and goin to Disney World. He must have a job and independent. Someone where I can be myself.*


----------



## renderman7

brandi24 said:
			
		

> First Name: Brandi
> 
> Location: Blissfield, MI
> 
> Age: 23.



Welcome. How is Michigan now?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

First Name: Sarah

Location: Plymouth UK

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brownish blondeish with a hint of purple (the purple is the only dyed bit) Blue eyes

Body Type: Few pounds to lose and working on it! 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes 

Favorite activities: Photography, shopping, cinema

Favorite movie: (Disney) The Lion King

Favorite color(s): Purple & Blue... I call it blurple!

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Mufasa & Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I'm a happy bubbly person, love meeting new people. I have worked in a tropical fish shop for nearly 8 years. I have a variety of exotic pets such as a bearded dragon and an African Pygmy hedgehog. I collect lion king merchandise!  

A little bit about your ideal match: ideal age range 21 - 33, not a skinny rake, I'd like a bit of meat on my man please! Someone who shares the same passion for animals and Disney as me would be awesome! ETA, I love an accent, Australian, South African & American! Oh yes!


----------



## renderman7

Jazzy B Bunny said:
			
		

> First Name: Sarah
> 
> Location: Plymouth UK
> 
> I love an accent, Australian, Oh yes!



Welcome, guess I should break it my Aussie 

G'day sheela, welcome to the billabong, it ain't much here but everyone is nice and great as a burra.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

renderman7 said:


> Welcome, guess I should break it my Aussie
> 
> G'day sheela, welcome to the billabong, it ain't much here but everyone is nice and great as a burra.



G'day  I'd love to go to Australia one day.


----------



## Melodious

renderman7 said:


> Sounds like you have a great place. How close to disneyare you?



The answer to that is always too far away   About 8 hours


----------



## renderman7

Melodious said:
			
		

> The answer to that is always too far away   About 8 hours



Wow still closer than me. Disneyworld is about 30 hours away once you count all the airport time. Disneyland is 17 and Hong Kong is 10, epic sigh.


----------



## renderman7

Jazzy B Bunny said:
			
		

> G'day  I'd love to go to Australia one day.



It's a great country. 

It's a sunburnt country,
A land of sweeping plains,
Of ragged mountain ranges,
Of droughts and flooding rains.
I love her far horizons,
I love her jewel-sea,
Her beauty and her terror 
The wide brown land for me!

Poetry describes it best


----------



## StephOz

I decided that in 2013 I'd put myself out there a little more, any maybe stop *wishing* I'd meet people who shared some interests with me and maybe make some new friends along the way 

First Name: Stephanie

Location: Australia

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette, currently in an 'ombre' style, blue eyes

Body Type: average/curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Public Relations & Publicity

Do you have any kids: No, but would like them in the future

Do you have any pets: One cat

Favorite activities: Movies, reading, writing, travel, anything social.

Favorite TV show(s): True Blood, Mad Men, Sons of Anarchy,  Sex & The City, Suits.

Favorite movie(s): Some Like It Hot, Disney: Beauty & The Beast

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Lots! If I had to choose - Winnie The Pooh & Thomas O'Mally

A little bit about yourself: I am an adventurous and social type. My friends and family are the most important things to me, and just being around them makes me happy. I work in lifestyle & entertainment PR, which I really enjoy. I am a big movie geek, but I do like to get outdoors too, especially horseback riding (which I don't get to do enough!)

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who I can share my interests, goals, values and passions with (including Disney of course!!). The rest is all up to chemistry! Practicality wise, ideally under 35, and the nearer you are to me the better, but I always like to make new friends, no matter where in the world they are.

Photo:


----------



## renderman7

StephOz said:
			
		

> I decided that in 2013 I'd put myself out there a little more, any maybe stop *wishing* I'd meet people who shared some interests with me and maybe make some new friends along the way
> 
> First Name: Stephanie
> 
> Location: Australia



Wow a fellow Aussie. Welcome


----------



## StephOz

renderman7 said:


> Wow a fellow Aussie. Welcome



Hey there! Where abouts in Aus are you? I'm in Melbourne


----------



## renderman7

StephOz said:
			
		

> Hey there! Where abouts in Aus are you? I'm in Melbourne



I work in Melbourne but live in ballarat.


----------



## Rob B 922

1


----------



## jstarsho

Welcome to the board my fellow Chicago burbanite! It's always nice to see the Midwest represented!


----------



## ashmarie06

First Name: Ashley

Location: Cincinnati, Ohio

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Green

Body Type: Umm.. Full Figured?

Ethnicity: W

Occupation: Medical Records Coordinator, RHIT

Do you have any kids:  Nope!! One Day

Do you have any pets:  A Kitty named Daisy Duck 

Favorite activities:  Disney, Relaxing, Dancing, Going out to Dinner

Favorite movie: Sweet Home Alabama

Favorite color(s):  Pink, Yellow, Gray

Favorite Disney character(s):  Belle, Cinderella, Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I'm a self proclaimed workaholic, who loves to travel.  I'm close to my family and friends.  I am always laughing and smiling, and I think i'm pretty fun to be around!

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who loves Disney, of course!  Also someone who is serious about a relationship, and making something work!


----------



## TweedleMe

First Name: Mike

Location: New Jersey

Age: 23

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel with Black hair

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:  Student / Work Online / Future Travel Agent

Do you have any kids: No, but want some in the future

Do you have any pets: No, but I need a Corgi as soon as I get my own place 

Favorite activities: Right now it's board games, tv, movies, partying, going to bars, and surfing the internet.

Favorite movie: UP...I like mostly comedy movies.

Favorite color(s): Red, Black, White

Favorite Disney character(s): Dory, Russell, Rex, Boo, Timon, Pumba, Chip, Eeyore, Baloo, Thumper, Happy and Mr. Pricklepants

A little bit about yourself: Right now I'm just trying to finish college and get my own apartment. I worked at Disney in Spring 2011 and hope to possibly do the DCP again in the fall. I play board games and watch tv on weeknights and go out to a bar or house party on the weekends. Most my friends like Disney, but none love Disney. I plan on proposing and having the wedding in Disney World, maybe even the honeymoon.

A little bit about your ideal match:
I'm looking for a relationship. I need someone who likes Disney. Short girls are better than tall girls, someone under 25 is a must. I think that's it.

PM me and ask for my facebook for a pic. I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## brandi24

TweedleMe said:


> First Name: Mike
> 
> Location: New Jersey
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hazel with Black hair
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation:  Student / Work Online / Future Travel Agent
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but want some in the future
> 
> Do you have any pets: No, but I need a Corgi as soon as I get my own place
> 
> Favorite activities: Right now it's board games, tv, movies, partying, going to bars, and surfing the internet.
> 
> Favorite movie: UP...I like mostly comedy movies.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red, Black, White
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Dory, Russell, Rex, Boo, Timon, Pumba, Chip, Eeyore, Baloo, Thumper, Happy and Mr. Pricklepants
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Right now I'm just trying to finish college and get my own apartment. I worked at Disney in Spring 2011 and hope to possibly do the DCP again in the fall. I play board games and watch tv on weeknights and go out to a bar or house party on the weekends. Most my friends like Disney, but none love Disney. I plan on proposing and having the wedding in Disney World, maybe even the honeymoon.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> I'm looking for a relationship. I need someone who likes Disney. Short girls are better than tall girls, someone under 25 is a must. I think that's it.
> 
> PM me and ask for my facebook for a pic. I can't wait to meet you.





What is your Facebook?


----------



## brandi24

renderman7 said:
			
		

> Welcome. How is Michigan now?




Michigan is okay but kinda boring lol Plus it is freezing.


----------



## renderman7

brandi24 said:
			
		

> Michigan is okay but kinda boring lol Plus it is freezing.



Sounds nice. We are bouncing around between 85 - 110 here now. Summer is fun


----------



## brandi24

renderman7 said:
			
		

> Sounds nice. We are bouncing around between 85 - 110 here now. Summer is fun



wow


----------



## TweedleMe

brandi24 said:


> What is your Facebook?



I PMed you


----------



## unbrelievable

Well, why the heck not? I don't think there's anyone here remotely near Colorado though. XD

First Name: Breanna, but I go by Bre!

Location: Colorado

Age: 20 (21 in just a bit more than a month)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red hair, blue eyes.

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: College student studying elementary education.

Do you have any kids: Nope!

Do you have any pets: I have a dachshund mix named Kimmy.

Favorite activities: Writing, playing video games, reading, hanging out with friends. Been trying to get into heathier eating and exercise. Running my first 5k in June!

Favorite movie: Disney-wise I'm a pretty big princess fan. Beauty and the Beast is my favorite. Otherwise Harry Potter. I'm also pretty big into chick flicks. 

Favorite color(s): Pink! No contest there. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Ariel, and Tiana are probably my top  three. Princesses aside I like Wendy and Russell a lot as well. 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a junior in college and as I've mentioned am studying elementary education. I'm pretty involved in my school and community. I can be a bit quiet at first, but if we hit it off I'm a talker. Obviously I love Disney (watching Hercules on ABC family as we speak). I'm a huge animal lover as well, especially dogs. I may only have one dog myself, but my family has five others. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm pretty open-minded, but obviously the more he loves Disney the better! Really I'd just like to meet a nice guy. Otherwise if two people mesh, they mesh.


----------



## KaylaSue22

First Name: Kayla

Location: Northwestern Pennsylvania

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blond, Blue

Body Type: Voluptuous 

Ethnicity: Caucasian/White

Occupation: Diagnostic Medical Sonographer (Ultrasound Tech)

Do you have any kids: Not yet

Do you have any pets: A cat named Lucy

Favorite activities: Watching movies, going out dancing, reading

Favorite movie: I like too many to choose my favorite!

Favorite color(s): Pink, Blue, Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey of course is the best but other favorites are Simba, Louis from Princess and the Frog, Pooh

A little bit about yourself: I currently am working at an OB/GYN office, and I waitress on the weekends.  I want to eventually move to Florida and be close enough to Disney to get a annual pass and go on the weekends.  I love love love Disney!! My favorite thing about it is how it makes you feel.  Not just the park but even just the movies, the merchandise, everything about it! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who of course loves Disney as much as I do and would love to go on weekend trips there quite often! I am pretty easy going and open when it comes to most other stuff in a mate.  I want someone who is at least semi-romantic and wants to work towards a great relationship.  Who wants to be a best friend and a lover.  

Anything else just ask, I am an open book!!


----------



## renderman7

Welcome to you both


----------



## brandi24

Hi fellow disney members I am new here and it's always cool to meet new people especially if they love disney as much as me. Disney friends are the best! I am from Michigan, I have a Facebook to PM to whoever.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

First Name:  Laura

Location:  Michigan

Age:   39

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown hair / Hazel eyes

Body Type:  Full Figured

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:  Telecommunications Specialist

Do you have any kids:  Yes, one his is turning 17 in May

Do you have any pets:  Yes, dogs and cats

Favorite activities:  My favorite all time activity is going to Disney.  I also enjoy swimming, dancing (although I am not great at it, I like to move), going to the beach (prefer ocean but will settle for great lake, being here in Michigan), shopping, gardening, auto racing (watching), musical theater, going to the museum, and surfing the internet.  I also enjoy cooking and planning parties for friends and family.  I enjoy spending time with my son, and going to the park on a warm summer day.  

Favorite movie:  Animated – Little Mermaid;  Live Action – Pirates of the Caribbean

Favorite color(s):  My favorite colors are burgundy, blue, forest green, and black.

Favorite Disney character(s):  My absolute favorite Disney character would be Mickey Mouse.  I also like the Tinkerbell, since there are times that we have the same personality.

A little bit about yourself: This is one of the hardest things to do talk about myself.  I am the oldest child of 3 children.  I have a 16 year old that is turning 17 in May.  I am a homeowner and just bought my Michigan home in August, so still new to being a homeowner.   I am not into the bar scene, I would rather spend a quiet evening at home.  I was born and raised in California and spent many vacations at Disneyland.  My first trip to WDW was in Dec. 2005 and I fell in love and have tried to make it back every year since.  I would love to tell you more about myself just PM me and we can talk.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I am looking for a man who loves life and has a passion for Disney.  He also needs to be kind, caring, gentle, intelligent and funny.  He needs to want to take things slow and be friends first.  I am tired of games, he needs to have both feet on the ground but be able to soar as well.  I want him to treat me like a lady, and love to be around family and friends.   He needs to enjoy spending an evening out on the town going to dinner and a movie but also like to stay home and cuddle on the couch, and of course want to travel to WDW or Disneyland for a fun time.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Welcome to all the newbies


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Thank You, it is nice to be welcomed.


----------



## LunaMini

First Name: Stacy

Location: Gloucestershire, UK

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Skinnier than I was! I have Curves!

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Marketing Admin Assistant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yep! As a household we have 4 Ponies (one is mine! The man in my life!) 3 dogs, 2 cats, 7 parrots, 3 ducks & 4 chickens!

Favorite activities: Classic Mini Shows (including driving to DLP) Cake decorating, Horses & Indoor Skydiving!

Favorite movie: Too many to choose from! Can't beat a classic Disney Princess Fairytale though!

Favorite color(s): PURPLE!

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, I have a collection of over 300 items!

A little bit about yourself: I am easy going and fun loving. My ideal partner will want to look after me and make me feel important. I want to feel loved and have someone to love in return. I love surprises and the feeling that I am in someones elses thoughts. I don't want to be taken for granted and would never take anyone for granted.
I am looking for a steady relationship with someone who can appreciate me for who I am. I am a big kid at heart so someone with a fun outlook to share my time with would be great!
I am not into night clubs, more a quiet country pub where you can actually hear each other! Spending time with someone who is only interested in downing as much drink as possible in as short a time as possible is not my idea of fun.
I suppose I would just like someone who wants me to be included in his life and for him to be included in mine. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't have a set 'type' but they must like to have fun!


----------



## arfisher12

First Name:  Ashley

Location: Western PA abouy 40 miles north of Pittsburgh

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair blue eyes

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: white

Occupation:  Team leader in Customer Service

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Golden Retriever names Snickerdoodle

Favorite activities: Disney, Fishing, target shooting, movie watching 

Favorite movie:  Elizabeth

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel

A little bit about yourself:  I am a generally  a happy person, I am the happiest though when planning Disney trips. LOL ! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet some one who chares my love of Disne World, so many people think I am so weird because I dream of going to disney, although there is nothing like the rsh I get walking down Main street USA and see Cinderella Castle !  I would like some one  who is a little outdoorsy, because I do enjoy fishing and target shooting.  I amlooking for some one who is willing to work at a relationship, and not just give up a confident person.


----------



## Wild__Orchid

First Name: Lindsey

Location: Toronto, Ontario

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Hazel

Body Type: Average/Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 1 cat, 1 dog

Favorite activities: Zumba, swimming, hanging out with friends, reading

Favorite movie: Disney- 101 Dalmations, pride and prejudice 

Favorite color(s): Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty easy going, and laid back. I like to try new things. I'm a huge animal and disney lover. I'm very artistic and love to draw. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I look for someone who is outgoing and fun. They have to be taller than me (I'm 5'8"). I also look for someone who loves animals and disney


----------



## renderman7

Welcome all


----------



## Scambone

First Name:  Sam

Location:  Southwest Michigan

Age: 25

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair, blue eyes.

Body Type: Eh Im proportionate. Haha. See pics below

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: I work at a consignment shop and in the library at the college I attend.

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: Three pups. One ankle biter, a 40 pound Chihuahua and a hundred pound lap dog. 

Favorite activities: tubing when Michigan weather permits it. Ive graduated from shooting airsoft guns to a .22 smith and Wesson.  I enjoy doing the normal things like dinner, movies and bowling with friends. Im pretty much up for anything as long as I have fun people to do it with.

Favorite movie: Hmmm I can watch Waynes World, Pretty Woman, Superbad and Pride and Prejudice over and over again.

Favorite color(s): orange!

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella is my favorite princess! Im a sucker for Disney animals though. Bullseye <3

A little bit about yourself: I like Disney princess but Im not a princess at all. I rock jeans and usually a funny t-shirt. I enjoy learning about super heros or trying something new. I have two jobs and school so I rarely have free time. Im not a huge fan of bars or night clubs but I like being social. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can be teased and tease others in a fun way. A Marvel fan! Someone who will teach me new things! Someone who is willing to do silly things with me.


----------



## xjessebellex

.


----------



## renderman7

Welcome always great to see a Brit on here  


Such fantastic accents.


----------



## xjessebellex

.


----------



## LunaMini

xjessebellex said:
			
		

> Aww thank you  I cant seem to find any males from the UK on here



I think they're few and far between!


----------



## xjessebellex

.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

xjessebellex said:


> Aww thank you  I cant seem to find any males from the UK on here



i think all of us single Disney loving women out number the men...we need more single disney men


----------



## Trep72

Ahem!   Single Disney guy right here.  



ZoeisMommy said:


> i think all of us single Disney loving women out number the men...we need more single disney men


----------



## renderman7

And here.


----------



## nowater

Another single disney lover right here, 25 yr old male from New Hampshire.. ;p


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Are there any single Canadian men on here?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

disneyshakeygirl said:


> Are there any single Canadian men on here?



Not that I've seen...


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Trep72 said:


> Ahem!   Single Disney guy right here.





renderman7 said:


> And here.



Well there are some


----------



## imtheonlyone

Yes there are some Canucks in the house.


----------



## Trep72

And you're relatively close to me.

I'm in Oklahoma.  



ZoeisMommy said:


> Well there are some


----------



## DisneyFreak06

imtheonlyone said:


> Yes there are some Canucks in the house.



Hi neighbour... where is your profile? I don't recall seeing one...   Unless I missed it, in which case  .


----------



## disneypryncess

Welcome, everyone!!


----------



## TekMickey

Welcome Singles.












Hi Pryncess.


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Not that I've seen...



Always good to know !


----------



## Disney Blues

Hahaha I know that Alice....




xjessebellex said:


> First Name: Jess
> 
> Location: Berkshire, UK
> 
> Age:24
> 
> Sex:Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair blonde, eyes green/blue
> 
> Body Type:Slim
> 
> Ethnicity:Caucasian
> 
> Occupation:Sales for a photographic distributor
> 
> Do you have any kids:No
> 
> Do you have any pets:Two dogs, a springer spaniel and a chihuahua.
> 
> Favorite activities: Hanging with friends/family, my dogs, movies, reading, walking, nights out with the girls, dancing/singing to disney music (when no one is around) traveling, and obviously going to Disney
> 
> Favorite movie:Too many to choice from!
> 
> Favorite color(s)ink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Rapunzel,Flynn Rider, Belle, Ariel, Peter pan, Alice, Aladdin.
> 
> A little bit about yourself:Im quite shy when i first meet someone but that soon changes. Love my dogs, going on holiday, a good cup of tea and spending time with my family. People say im always dreaming/away with the fairies
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:Someone with a good heart.Obviously someone who loves Disney as much as me. Someone who loves to travel. Must have a good sense of humor. Honesty is also very important been lied to way too many times by guys. Good hair  Pref in the age range of 24-27
> 
> Photo of me  https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398795_10150992537357223_517803184_n.jpg


----------



## Disney Blues

Hey, I'm from New Jersey....


abekennedy said:


> First Name: Stacey
> 
> Location: NJ
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Green eyes
> 
> Body Type: Thin
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation:  ASL Student
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 cat named Scarlet
> 
> Favorite activities: Traveling, watching TV, participating in the Deaf community, ice skating, going to the movies, snowboarding, reading
> 
> Favorite movie: Titanic
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Belle
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm an ASL student in school (again) to become an interpreter. I already have my degree in history as well. I love to travel. I want to see the world several times over.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Umm, someone who isn't too serious about themselves. I'd like to find a guy who has the same feelings about certain (more serious) topics but I love learning about new things as well. Ideally, I'd love for my ideal match to be super interested in traveling. I've been to many different countries and I don't plan on ever stopping. Of course, loving Disney World is a huge plus since I will usually start saying, "I miss Disney" shortly after leaving.
> 
> Feel free to message me with a hello! I'll actually be in DW this weekend!
> Nice meeting you all


----------



## cathie1246

First Name: Catherine

Location: CT

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown hair bright blue eyes

Body Type: tall and average

Ethnicity: polish/irish 

Occupation: graduate student. student teaching

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: hiking, kayaking, traveling, cruising, art

Favorite movie: alice in wonderland

Favorite color(s): blue, teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, cheshire cat, chip(from beauty and the beast) 

A little bit about yourself: I relocated to CT a few years back, bounced around a lot. originally from south jersey. Jersey girl at heart. Love being at the beach. I am an artist and create mixed media works and been dabbling in handmade books. I am currently getting my teaching certificate in art for k-12. I have been going to disney since I was 2. been to wdw over 10 times, 2 cruises, 1 time to disney paris, and once to disneyland.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone that likes to travel, and likes disney. Understanding and likes to try new foods, and new things.

send me a message. say hi.


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

Eh what the hey....I'll post 

First Name: Peggie

Location: MD

Age: 36...

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair green/hazel eyes

Body Type: eh, average I guess?

Ethnicity: White but German/Irish background

Occupation: FT Admin Coord at a hospital, mom at home, and PT student...this chick is busy! 

Do you have any kids: yes - 2 beautiful awesome girls!

Do you have any pets: 1 cat 

Favorite activities: Drinking....no seriously, I spend a lot of time with my girls actually. Reading (Even though the most reading I do lately is from a textbook - boo), music/concerts, going to the beach, movies, I"m a TV addict too... 

Favorite movie: Disney? Aladdin & Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Belle, Stitch, Rapunzel... OH all of them!

A little bit about yourself: Not to repeat all I"ve said but single (obviously) mother of 2 girls. They are 11 and 16, so pretty independent but we spend a lot of time doing things together.  I saw this thread and I believe I posted way back but it's always good to do a refresher   I don't have a whole lot of down time with all that is my crazy life but I wouldn't change it for the world (other than being independently wealthy and living way closer to Disney).


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

First Name: Michelle

Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Age: 42

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde, blue

Body Type: A few extra pounds that I am working on losing.

Ethnicity: Caucasian / white

Occupation: Nurse

Do you have any kids: yes DS 17 (He also Loves WDW)

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: 
Reading, dancing, travelling to WDW, collect movies.
Also have certain TV shows that I love to watch.

Favorite movie: Wow too many to choose 1.

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Dopey, Simba, Belle

A little bit about yourself: 

I'm a fun, loving, compassionate lady who is independant, and a hard worker. A romantic at heart, I love Walt Disney World. 

A little bit about your ideal match: 


My Prince Charming is someone that shares my love of Walt Disney World. 
He is kind, compassionate, romantic, independant, and a hard worker. 
He's also fun, with a good sense of humor, honest and between 39-46 yrs. He also likes to dance & doesn't mind if I like watching shows like Twilight, Vampire Diaries, Being Human, Lost Girl. 


I'll be in WDW March 6th -12th for my birthday trip.


----------



## allielew

Name: Alyssa
Location: Outside of Gainesville, FL
Age: 37 (38 in March)
Sex: F
Hair/Eye color:  Red/ blue
Body Type: Tall and average
Ethnicity: almost albino
Occupation: Medical Lab Scientist (microbiology)
Kids: One DD 7
Pets: 2 dogs, 2 fish and soon 2 chickens
Favorite Activities: Reading, going to disney with DD, laughing and dancing.
Favorite Movie: Pirates of the Carribean series, Goonies, Romeo and Juliet (Leo Dicaprio one) and old school horror (House of Wax)
Favorite color: Martha Stewart green
Favorite Disney Character: TIGGER!!!!!
A little about me: Just getting out of a 4yr marriage but 13yr relationship. Life is pretty much work, getting daughter to and from school and dance, and helping her with homework.  We live close to Disney so we try to go about once a month and then stay a week for her Bday in Dec. I love to dance and sing, act silly with my daughter.  Why cry or be sad when you can laugh. Beware I have a loud and infectious "cackle" took me awhile to learn people are not laughing at my jokes but at my laugh (and yes I laugh at my own jokes).
A little about my ideal mate: Just looking for someone to treat me well and be a partner. Basically want my daughter to see how a healthy respectful relationship should look like.  I want someone who will laugh and dance with me and of course enjoy Disney.


----------



## swebb0310

Name: Sara

Location: NC, near Charlotte
Age: 29 (30 in March)
Sex: Female
Hair/eye color: blond hair/blue eyes
Body type: average
Ethnicity: white
Occupation: teacher
Kids: none unless you count my 18 students
Pets: none
Favorite activities: running, reading, cooking 
Favorite movie: way too hard to choose one favorite. 
Favorite color: pink 
Favorite Disney character: Cinderella, Belle, Tinker Bell
A little about me: I am a teacher, and I absolutely love it. I am a true kid at heart and a definite Disney princess. I am easily excited, and love to laugh.


----------



## Rhongepooh

I'll ry but I may be too old....


First Name: Rhonda

Location: South Mississippi

Age: 45

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:brown, blue

Body Type: a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian 
Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: yes 34 and 18

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: church activities, travel

Favorite movie: Raiders of the Lost Ark series,en in Black series, Pirates of the Caribbean series 

Favorite color(s): blue, black

Favorite Disney character(s):
Pooh
A little bit about yourself: I've been divorced for close to 8 years and am easy going with little to no drama

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm easy to please my requirements are that you love disney, have a job, a great sense of humor and is a Christian.


----------



## renderman7

Welcome to you both.


Your never to old, we all love Disney so we are all kids at heart.


----------



## BelleGirl410

Always in for trying... seeing as the guys at my college appear to think Disney is beneath them 

First Name: Megan (or Meg)

Location: Central Ohio

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blondish/Brown hair, Green eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student, currently Junior in college, looking to go into PR/Marketing and write novels on the side.

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Writing, Reading, History, Travel, Church related functions, anything Disney/Harry Potter related.

Favorite movie: Um... The Parent Trap (Lindsay Lohan one) or Love Actually or Notting Hill.

Favorite color(s): Yellow. I'm a Hufflepuff. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle and Minnie Mouse. But Belle wins by a landslide. 

A little bit about yourself: I'm an international student from South Africa who has found herself in Central Ohio for some reason (still trying to work that location and temperature shift out). I'm double majoring in History and Creative Writing and while I'd love to write for a living straight off the bat I'm thinking I'm probably going into Marketing or PR and writing on the side for a while because I'm not willing to give up my Disney habit  My current dream job - mainly because I'm a tour guide at my school - is to work as a tour guide at WDW for a few years and see where that takes me as it really is my happy place. I'm a bit clumsy, but I'm also adventurous, I'm willing to try almost anything once so even though I'm not particularly sporty I do give most things a shot. I haven't been willing to 'settle' before, which now seems to be turning into a problem because I'm appearing incredibly picky when I'm really not... I'm just not willing to negotiate on the Disney and HP habits! 

A little bit about your ideal match:
My ideal match would love Disney, have a job, be willing to be supportive of my dreams and ambitions, treat me like an equal, be romantic, either love Harry Potter or at the very least not tease me for how much I love it, be a Christian, and a gentleman, and enjoyed doing things with me, no matter what they are. And of course, as corny as this sounds, be my best friend. Age wise he should probably be between 22 and 35, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with much older :/ Also, I'm not a smoker and would not deal well with that.

Clearly I'm talkative... if this didn't tell you that already. 

Picture of me:


----------



## renderman7

Welcome meg


----------



## JackieLand

First Name:  Jackie

Location: Colorado

Age: 49

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown

Body Type: 5'1" Losing a few pounds, but I look fit.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Programmer/student

Do you have any kids: Son almost 12, big time mousejunkie like me!

Do you have any pets: Birds, but want a dog.

Favorite activities: hiking, zumba

Favorite movie:  Last of the Mohicans

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear, The Beast

A little bit about yourself:  I am pretty active and really love the outdoors, but also love to be cozy by the fire.  I would go to DWD 4 times a year if I could.  I work out cardio and weights about 5 days a week.  Prefer reading and music to TV.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Looking for a sweetheart who is warm, romantic, honest and caring, but a real man (ha ha).   He has to love kids.  A man who is reasonably fit, age 45-55.  He should be crazy about WDW of course.


----------



## cinderella521

Hey all, I have been visiting the boards for awhile now and finally decided to bite the bullet and join. I am normally a very reserved person so this online forum thing is all new to me.

First Name: Kaitlin

Location: NY

Age: 22

Sex:female

Hair/Eye Color:brown/hazel

Body Typeetite

Ethnicity:caucasian

Occupation: Nursing school (graduate in May)

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets:three family pets 2 cats and 1 overly spoiled dog

Favorite activities:i love sports both playing and watching.. I have trained in martial arts and follow football and the USWNT. I volunteer with my local ambulance corp and have a smmall group of friends that I hang out with. 

Favorite movieh so many, but I must say I enjoy the national treasure movies and DaVinci Code

Favorite color(s):green and purple

Favorite Disney character(s):cinderella, pluto, tigger, donald, grumpy, eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I am altogether not a very outgoing person. I love Disney and have been going all my life. I graduate this May and will be entering the real world!! I love sports and being active in general. 

A little bit about your ideal match:I would say someone who is active and holds similar interests to myself.


----------



## unravellingrapunzel

First Name: Erin

Location: Millbury,Ma

Age: 29, I turn 30 may22013 and Im going to Disney for my 30th birthday to hope to have a wish come true.

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color:Golden blonde

Body Type:Topheavy/Curvy Im 5ft1

Ethnicity:white-50%Irish,25%english,10%ausstrian-hungarian,lituanian-dutch,-french Canadian, and Cherokee Indian.

Occupation: Un eployed lking for work side job as a extra in movies. 

Do you have any kids:nope, someday maybe

Do you have any pets:yes a 10 yr old black American -shorthair cat

Favorite activities: internet research.watch tv and movies and anything Disney,dolphins,pandabears and horror related.

Favorite movie:disney: 101 dalmations,oliver and company and tangled

Favorite color(s):red & black

Favorite Disney character(s):Rapunzel, tinkerbell and Alladdin and anyof the 101 dalamtions and thumbsup2

A little bit about yourself: Ive been single so long I forget what its like to kiss someone or fel butterflies in my stomach. Ive gone to college and have a law enforcement certificate.I worked in 3 movies 1 indy that's not anything right nw, 2nd called"sexting in suburbia" and I worked in the movie R.I.P.D out this july arEEUNG RYAN REYNOLDS AND JEFF BRIDGES.WHY BECAUSE i GOT To HANG OUT AT RED SOX STADIUM. Ive never gone to a sporting vent exept a bruins game in the 80s as a child.

A little bit about your ideal match:likes Disney, horrormovies,the ocean,animals,not allergic to cats and has a charming personality and a great smile.


----------



## Dave McCullough

disneyshakeygirl said:


> Are there any single Canadian men on here?



I'm one here - don't know what page my profile was on so ill put another up tomorrow - In the shadow of Toronto (Hamilton).


----------



## Rhongepooh

Rhongepooh said:
			
		

> I'll ry but I may be too old....
> 
> First Name: Rhonda
> 
> Location: South Mississippi
> 
> Age: 45
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:brown, blue
> 
> Body Type: a few extra pounds
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> Occupation: teacher
> 
> Do you have any kids: yes 34 and 18
> 
> Do you have any pets: no
> 
> Favorite activities: church activities, travel
> 
> Favorite movie: Raiders of the Lost Ark series,en in Black series, Pirates of the Caribbean series
> 
> Favorite color(s): blue, black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):
> Pooh
> A little bit about yourself: I've been divorced for close to 8 years and am easy going with little to no drama
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I'm easy to please my requirements are that you love disney, have a job, a great sense of humor and is a Christian.



Oops my daughters are 24 and 18! Wow, I'm not that old!


----------



## unravellingrapunzel

Trep72 said:


> Ahem!   Single Disney guy right here.


 ive never met a guy who wants to go out and have fun. my idea of a nice first date is watching some Disney movies and eating pizza and to me a fun date would be hanging out in toysR us bouncing around like in the movie "don't tell mom the babysitters dead, because dates should be fun and effortless...this is why Im going to Disneyworld to have effortless fun and feel young again.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I also just want to have fun.  I can't wait for my May trip with my son.  He will be 16 in May, wow, the time does fly.


----------



## Irishman

Ok...My best first date or 'pick-up" line ( I guess you call it) whatever.last girl friend ...Brought her to my house.Called in acouple pizzas.wine.Watched all three pirates of the caribbean AND brought out the leggos...


----------



## mikesdisneymom

That sounds like so much fun.  Would have loved a date like that.


----------



## singastory

Irishman said:


> Ok...My best first date or 'pick-up" line ( I guess you call it) whatever.last girl friend ...Brought her to my house.Called in acouple pizzas.wine.Watched all three pirates of the caribbean AND brought out the leggos...



One of my friends always texts me when her husband brings the guys over and  they wake her up late at night making too much noise. Usually the culprit is legos.


----------



## mjperry

mikesdisneymom said:
			
		

> That sounds like so much fun.  Would have loved a date like that.



I agree

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

unravellingrapunzel said:
			
		

> ive never met a guy who wants to go out and have fun. my idea of a nice first date is watching some Disney movies and eating pizza and to me a fun date would be hanging out in toysR us bouncing around like in the movie "don't tell mom the babysitters dead, because dates should be fun and effortless...this is why Im going to Disneyworld to have effortless fun and feel young again.



Sometimes just good clean old school fun can can free the mind and also help you think more clearly.  We all need a happy place that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mjperry

mjperry said:
			
		

> Sometimes just good clean old school fun can free the mind, also helps you think more clearly.  In the crazy world we live ,everyone needs a happy place that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jelaine143

First Name: Jennifer

Location:  South Louisiana

Age: 37

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color: Green eyes/brown hair

Body Type: a little roundish!

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: 1 son (9 years old)

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: going to WDW!

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid!

Favorite color(s): red, blue, yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Flounder, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself:  I have been to WDW 3 times...4th time coming up VERY soon!!!    My bathroom is decorated in Mickey Mouse and my son's bathroom is Toy Story and Cars!  I am in the process of making a Mickey Mouse kitchen!

A little bit about your ideal match: Loves Disney as much as I do!!!


----------



## Birdman1511

First Name: Jeff

Location: Fort Worth, TX

Age: 26 (27 in a few days)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average/Built

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: District Manager for a filtration company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Other than Disney...sports, movies, traveling, cooking, music, working out, hanging out with friends

Favorite movie: Too many to name for sure! But to Narrow it down: The Lion King, Star Wars Saga, The Avengers, Iron Man, Monsters Inc.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Flynn Rider, Mike Wazowski, Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I'm new to Texas, just moved here from Orlando bc of my job and I miss going to Disney anytime I want, but at the same time, I look forward to visiting every year I'm very outgoing and adventurous, love being outdoors, sports, running, I love to cook and bake. I'm a huge movie buff and have a huge collection of movies, love going to the theater to see new movies. Also love traveling, I literately wanna see the world Anything else you want to know just send me a message and ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is pretty much also my partner in crime. Obviously, somebody who shares my passion for disney and will go with me on trips to Walt Disney World, Disneyland, and Disney cruises. Somebody who I can share similar interests with, but at the same time, brings new interests to the table that we can engage in.  Somebody who isn't too shy, adventure seeker, loves traveling, nightlife, but at the same time enjoys a nice night at home with a good movie and some junk food.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Birdman1511 said:
			
		

> First Name: Jeff
> 
> Location: Fort Worth, TX
> 
> Age: 26 (27 in a few days)
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average/Built
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: District Manager for a filtration company
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Other than Disney...sports, movies, traveling, cooking, music, working out, hanging out with friends
> 
> Favorite movie: Too many to name for sure! But to Narrow it down: The Lion King, Star Wars Saga, The Avengers, Iron Man, Monsters Inc.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Flynn Rider, Mike Wazowski, Donald Duck
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm new to Texas, just moved here from Orlando bc of my job and I miss going to Disney anytime I want, but at the same time, I look forward to visiting every year I'm very outgoing and adventurous, love being outdoors, sports, running, I love to cook and bake. I'm a huge movie buff and have a huge collection of movies, love going to the theater to see new movies. Also love traveling, I literately wanna see the world Anything else you want to know just send me a message and ask!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is pretty much also my partner in crime. Obviously, somebody who shares my passion for disney and will go with me on trips to Walt Disney World, Disneyland, and Disney cruises. Somebody who I can share similar interests with, but at the same time, brings new interests to the table that we can engage in.  Somebody who isn't too shy, adventure seeker, loves traveling, nightlife, but at the same time enjoys a nice night at home with a good movie and some junk food.



Finally...I'm not the only Texan  glad to know there is some other Disney love going on in the lone star state.


----------



## taramoz

ZoeisMommy said:


> Finally...I'm not the only Texan  glad to know there is some other Disney love going on in the lone star state.



I didn't know disney guys were allowed in Texas, this is a first!


----------



## Birdman1511

taramoz said:


> I didn't know disney guys were allowed in Texas, this is a first!



I've slowly, but surely, started to realize this lol.


----------



## amottmers

First Name: Amy 

Location: Austin, Texas	

Age: 39	

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown and brown

Body Type: average and petite in my height	

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: mom and office manager

Do you have any kids: yes	

Do you have any pets: yes, dog

Favorite activities: Anything with my children, watching some sports especially my son playing baseball and love I like to scrapbook.

Favorite movie: When Harry Met Sally

Favorite color(s): Pink, red and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell and Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I was married for 11yrs, I have three children who are the loves of my life and I grew up a military brat, oh Im pretty petite Im only around 4 10.

A little bit about your ideal match: Needs to love children, a good listener, a Disney lover (of course), honest, makes me laugh and someone who is looking for something serious.


----------



## Kathryn86

haha oh my god theres a million girls to 5 guys...haha so terrible


----------



## ZoeisMommy

Kathryn86 said:
			
		

> haha oh my god theres a million girls to 5 guys...haha so terrible



That's what Ive been saying ;-)


----------



## Kathryn86

Hmmm disney men are few and far between.


----------



## amottmers

Just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## renderman7

It's even worse for me as there are almost zero women in Australia.


At least i get to America each yeah


----------



## ATLJR

First Name: Jonathan

Location: Atlanta

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Tall/Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Operations Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Sort Of

Favorite activities: I am an outdoors person, love to fish, hike, and just be in nature.I also love to travel, work out, snorkel, and like nearly any kind of sport.

Favorite movie: Gladiator, Se7en, Cool Runnings, Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s): Do not really have one... but I tend to wear blue and teal more.

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Pumbaa, Doug from Up

A little bit about yourself: I recently ended a 5 year relationship and am in the twilight of that adjustment. I am your yout A-typical kind of guy who simply loves sports and finding an excuse to get out of the  house. I have been very blessed to have an awesome career which I love, that not only affords me the ability to travel, but also allows me to continually grow as a person.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am a very laid back guy and ideally I want to surround myself with people who are from the same cloth. In general, I simply want to eventually find a girl who is well balanced and legitimately enjoys the small things in life. I want someone who can make me laugh, but I also want someone smart enouh and driven enouh to push me to always strive to be a better man and do things to make her feel like a princess.

I am not shy and love making new friends.... if you have any questions whatsoever PM me and I will be happy to answer them.


----------



## NatNatsMommy

First Name:Nicole 

Location:Florida 

Age:26

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Blond hair/Blue Eye

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation:currently looking for work

Do you have any kids:2 year old daughter

Do you have any pets:none of my own

Favorite activities:bowling, mini golf, movies, game night, etc.

Favorite movie:Step Up:Revolution, Footloose, and Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s):Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Nemo and Cinderella

A little bit about yourself: I'm a single mom and currently looking for work. I enjoy spending time with all my family and friends. I also love Disney and have been many times and can't wait to take my daughter for the first time.I like to be able to let my hair done and have fun but also enjoy getting dressed up and going to dinner and a movie every once and awhile.

A little bit about your ideal match:Someone that likes to have fun and relax. He has to love Disney too. Someone that understands that I'm a single mom.

Anymore questions feel free to PM me


----------



## renderman7

Welcome Nicole


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Finally another Floridian here


----------



## goldentiara

.....


----------



## yellowsubmarine31

First Name: Mary

Location: between Chicago, IL and Bloomington, IN

Age: 23

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown hair, green eyes

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: student

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: a dog and a rabbit

Favorite activities: reading and writing, travel...generally exploring a lot of different interests

Favorite movie: Gone with the Wind (if I had to choose only one. If I didn't...it'd be a very long list)

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast (my favorite Disney prince!) and Belle, because I can relate to her so easily

A little bit about yourself: I'm currently finishing up school at Indiana University, wanting to become and editor and hopefully one day, a published writer. Books are absolutely my life. I also love traveling, and I want to see the entire world. I enjoy any kind of art, and I'm terrible at math but I find science fascinating. I generally just love to learn- I do it as much as I can. I can seem quiet at first, but once you get to know me...I do love to talk. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A Disney fan, of course, preferably my age older than I am. Someone who has a good sense of humor, and enjoys adventures. I tend to get along well with anyone- PM me if you have other questions (or just for the heck of it  )

xx


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Mike
36
 Male
Philadelphia Pa
 no kids


----------



## Erin13178

First Name: Erin

Location: Small town in Southern Indiana

Age: 35

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type:  Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:  City Carrier with the USPS/Zumba Instructor

Do you have any kids: yes 1

Do you have any pets: yes 3

Favorite activities: Skiing, swimming, biking, eating out, travel

Favorite movie: The Color Purple

Favorite color(s): red, purple, teal, black

Favorite Disney character(s):  Captain Jack

A little bit about yourself: I'm a single mom, hard worker, independent, motivated person.  I have been taking care of myself and my child alone for the last 8 years.  I love my life but just would like to have someone to share it with.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is a hard worker, who doesn't mind children, but knows that I'm not certain I want to birth any more babies of my own, adoption is an option.  Someone who is active, likes to meet other people, likes going out to eat, travel, and average body type.


----------



## MrKDilkington

First Name: Gregory

Location: Nashville, TN

Age: 28

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Hazel

Body Type: Pleasantly Plump with a taste for life

Ethnicity: EXTREMELY white

Occupation: Shoe salesman

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: a fish

Favorite activities: netflixing, planning next disney trip, playing xbox

Favorite movie: Dead Snow

Favorite color(s): yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): hmm...Ferb is the first to pop to mind

A little bit about yourself: thoughtful, kind, and always trying to make others laugh!

A little bit about your ideal match: someone just as awesome as me!


----------



## jmercer25

Kathryn86 said:


> Hmmm disney men are few and far between.



Checking in.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Good luck guys these women are not real. They claim to want to find a man and none even try to meetup just make excuses or a few cases just never discuss meeting.


----------



## Arsenal1982

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Good luck guys these women are not real. They claim to want to find a man and none even try to meetup just make excuses or a few cases just never discuss meeting.



lol


----------



## jmercer25

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Good luck guys these women are not real. They claim to want to find a man and none even try to meetup just make excuses or a few cases just never discuss meeting.



I can't tell if you have an end game here but what you're saying just isn't true.  I've spoken with several nice girls on here and while sparks haven't flown with all of them, I've maintained good friendships with several and I feel confident with the prospects of finding a future with a girl from DisBoards.  Maybe not for me, maybe not for you, but it is absolutely possible.  It's unfortunate that you've had a bad experience though.


----------



## Arsenal1982

jmercer25 said:


> I can't tell if you have an end game here but what you're saying just isn't true.  I've spoken with several nice girls on here and while sparks haven't flown with all of them, I've maintained good friendships with several and I feel confident with the prospects of finding a future with a girl from DisBoards.  Maybe not for me, maybe not for you, but it is absolutely possible.  It's unfortunate that you've had a bad experience though.



Perhaps he needs to step up his game if he wants to meet someone.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I dot understand DisneyPhilliesFan. He acts like this is a dating site and that is all this is for. The Single seeking Singles thread isn't a dating site either it's just a place single can chat. I've meet multiple people from this site, this forum alone. I have no complaints on it. Just always at a loss on why he is so bitter about it. Sorry man. But you really seem bitter you haven't gotten a date from here.


----------



## Arsenal1982

The guy has all these different girls writing on his visitors page too.  So perhaps some women are getting turned off that he's flirting/talking to multiple women on The Dis.  That's my guess...


----------



## ZoeisMommy

jmercer25 said:


> I can't tell if you have an end game here but what you're saying just isn't true.  I've spoken with several nice girls on here and while sparks haven't flown with all of them, I've maintained good friendships with several and I feel confident with the prospects of finding a future with a girl from DisBoards.  Maybe not for me, maybe not for you, but it is absolutely possible.  It's unfortunate that you've had a bad experience though.




I like this guys enthusiasm! Disneyandphilliesfan, How do you say us women aren't real???? I'm very much real, unfortunately none of the Disney loving guys live in the lone star state (OK, maybe a few do, but they are far and few in-between)


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Thanks Zoe I hope Karma sends you a good man.


----------



## Birdman1511

....wow


----------



## ctnurse

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> I dot understand DisneyPhilliesFan. He acts like this is a dating site and that is all this is for. The Single seeking Singles thread isn't a dating site either it's just a place single can chat. I've meet multiple people from this site, this forum alone. I have no complaints on it. Just always at a loss on why he is so bitter about it. Sorry man. But you really seem bitter you haven't gotten a date from here.



Josh, you are so right. DisneyPhilliesFan comes off kind of creepy and desperate, JMHO.  I have been posting in the SSC for two years, I was hoping to meet other people who shared my love for Disney.  I actually did meet some great friends and as an extra bonus met a fantastic man.  The DISboards are for people that love and want to talk about Disney, it is not Match.com.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

I mean no offense to him. Honestly don't. But it also doest help when you say you talk to a bunch of women on here and nothing happens. I wouldn't want to message a girl who is alway complaining and saying he has talked to a bunch of guys. But hey. It's whatever.


----------



## providince

@disneyphillyfan
Look at the profile you set up. It shows not even a bare minimum level of effort. Why would anyone want to invest any effort in you, if you cant even invest it in yourself? Look within before you blame others. Good luck.


----------



## ZoeisMommy

providince said:
			
		

> @disneyphillyfan
> Look at the profile you set up. It shows not even a bare minimum level of effort. Why would anyone want to invest any effort in you, if you cant even invest it in yourself? Look within before you blame others. Good luck.



As a woman I completely agree....if a guy has no pic and posts from a ton of women chances are id be more likely to not pay him any attention.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

I understand UR point but this thread says singles seeking other singles aka there match .What is wrong with talking to other females to see who might be a. Match.


----------



## Arsenal1982

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> I understand UR point but this thread says singles seeking other singles aka there match .What is wrong with talking to other females to see who might be a. Match.



Talk to one, have a few convos, focus on learning about her, and then see if its a match.  If not, try someone else.  How can you possibly learn about a woman if you're trying to remember all the conversations you have going on with 5 different women?


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Ok Fair point maybe I did go about it all wrong.Back in the day local Aol chats had plenty of women to meet.Sorry I am old.


----------



## caitlincutshair

First Name: Caitlin

Location: Woodbridge,Virginia

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Currently dark brown - but I am ALWAYS changing my hair! / hazel eyes 

Body Type: Short & curvy!

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Hairstylist & Makeup Artist (hence the ever changing hair!)

Do you have any kids: yes, one Toddler Princess 

Do you have any pets: kind of , 2 dogs 

Favorite activities:sharing my love of all things Disney with my daughter, working, attending cosmetology related classes , walking 

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid, Fox & the Hound, & Singing in the Rain

Favorite color(s): Black (though its a 'shade' not a color 

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Stitch, and Captain Jack of course!

A little bit about yourself: I come from a family of Disney Freaks and have been to Disney well over 30 times.  I am very passionate about my career and LOVE everything that has to do with cosmetology! I am a single working mom and very busy! I am very open minded.  I love tattoos, crazy hair colors, & people who aren't afraid to color outside the lines!

A little bit about your ideal match: Captain Jack Sparrow!! ....or an open minded, driven, and hard working guy. Has to love kids (& of course Disney) Lots of tattoos, a well groomed beard & a Pirate ship to sail off the Castaway Cay wouldn't hurt either !! hehe


----------



## Offsides

Arsenal1982 said:


> Talk to one, have a few convos, focus on learning about her, and then see if its a match.  If not, try someone else.  How can you possibly learn about a woman if you're trying to remember all the conversations you have going on with 5 different women?



This is fantastic advice 

ETA: I swore I filled one of these out a long time ago, but I guess I didn't.

First Name: Erin

Location: Michigan

Age: Almost 29. How did that happen?

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: darkish brown/blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I work for a pediatrician and am in nursing school.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes

Favorite activities: Being outdoors when it is warm out, ice skating, reading, sleeping, biking, swimming. I want to get into running but I am waiting until it is nicer out. I have my limits and running in the cold is beyond them. At least for right now.

Favorite movie: non-Disney: Breakfast at Tiffany's or any of the HP movies. Disney: Lilo and Stitch, Pirates, Peter Pan and Lion King

Favorite color(s): Purple, teal blue, lime green.

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Pumbaa, Belle, Alice

A little bit about yourself: I grew up taking vacations to Disney and have always loved it. I try to get there every year, although it has been hard lately because of school. Nursing school is insanity and such a challenge. It is pretty crazy and I can't wait to be done. I have about a year left and then.. I'm not sure! I want to go higher in my education and I am thinking about moving somewhere else to do that. We will see. I'm a bit on the dorky side (I love reading, history, science, etc) and I also love hockey. It's the best!

A little bit about your ideal match: Let's see& I like someone who can communicate and that can also be a good listener. Someone with a sense of humor. Open-minded, dedicated and driven. Also, a hockey lover is a plus


----------



## snowprince13

First Name: Michael

Location: Rockland, NY

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blue

Body Type:  Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail Senior Manager

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes a cat, i love all animals.

Favorite activities: Reading, writing, hiking, biking, cooking, travel

Favorite movie: Who Framed Roger Rabbit

Favorite color(s): Ice Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Jessica Rabbit, Donald, Daisy, Maleficent, Snow Queen, The list could go on and on.

A little bit about yourself:
A Prince looking to find his Prince. I'm quirky  and fun  with a dash of mischief . I think it's best to get to know someone through conversation than to lay it all out in a box like this so please contact me! I can't wait to hear from you!

A little bit about your ideal match:
I am looking for a partner who shares similar interests with me and is as obsessed with Disney as much as I am.  Fun, friendly, and understanding. Lets start talking and we can take it from there!


----------



## FLchick415

First Name: Emma

Location: Deerfield Beach, FL

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue

Body Type: Tall and curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Receptionist

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Yes, one dog.

Favorite activities: Reading, movies, traveling, swimming, and (duh) going to Disney. lol

Favorite movie: Disney: Brave, Little Mermaid, Beauty & the Beast, POTC. Non-Disney: Pitch Perfect, HP, LOTR, Devil Wears Prada

Favorite color(s): Blue, green, purple, pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Merida, Vanellope von Schweetz, Stitch, Tink

A little bit about yourself:
On a constant search for my Prince Charming! I'm silly and sarcastic.  I'm chill and go-with-the-flow.  I avoid drama at all costs. Hate confrontation. I've been going to Disney my whole life and it is a very dear part of me. I have 5 tattoos and want more. One of them is Tink, and I want more Disney! 

A little bit about your ideal match:
I am obviously looking for someone who has similar interests. Traveling to Disney would be an ideal one. I want someone I can trust with every part of me. A sense of humor is an absolute MUST!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Welcome Emma and Mike. Check out the Single Social Thread and join in on whatever conversation is going on!


----------



## Wasre

Well, since my profile was all the way back on page 3 and I haven't really updated it in a while, maybe I should.

First Name: Kenn

Location: Beaverton, OR

Age: 42 (43 in July)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Lt. Brown hair Green eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Network Operations (IT)

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: Going to movies, traveling when I can (mostly to WDW), computers

Favorite movie: Where do I start? I have so many that I like to watch a lot

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue, Kelly Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, cuz people tend to confuse me with him.  

A little bit about yourself: I work in IT monitoring servers and a network. Have been doing that for the last 15 years. I love photography even though not all of my photographs would win a prize.  I'm looking to move, maybe to Florida, in the next year or so.  I've recently started playing the interesting game of Curling at a local club.  I like to Scuba dive and have started working on getting more ratings.  I have my own gear but don't get to dive all too often.  Most of my "diving career" has been in the Living Seas in Epcot.  I recently purchased a DVC contract so will be going to WDW a bit more often.  I do consider myself to have an open mind and would like to try many things that are new to me.  I do a lot of training of others and like sharing the information that I do know and learning new things from others.

A little bit about your ideal match: Good sense of humor is a must. I would love to find someone who doesn't necessarily have all of the same passions that I have so I could learn something new.  I'd like to have someone take at least some level of interest in what I like to at least try it once.  If they don't like it then, they've at least tried it. Age isn't too important, older or younger. I would like them to be comfortable with me and know that I would  understand that they might want some "alone time" too. I'd really love to find someone to go to Disney with, but that's not the only thing to do.  (Did I really just say that?)


----------



## snowprince13

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Welcome Emma and Mike. Check out the Single Social Thread and join in on whatever conversation is going on!



Sounds great!


----------



## ATLJR

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Good luck guys these women are not real. They claim to want to find a man and none even try to meetup just make excuses or a few cases just never discuss meeting.



So let me get this straight. You have spoke to mutiple women who have seen their interest fade as they get to know you... you are frustrated at this andmake it known in avery outspoken manner that you are angry at these MULTPLE women who are not really feeling you?

So MULTIPLE different girls... all involving you...with same result? Yet, this frustrates you and you blame the MULTIPLE different girls?

Let's see... if Roy Halladay was getting rocked everytime he stepped up on the mound ans was throwing an 87 mph fast ball up in the zone would you blame the other batters for his troubles?  What do you say you just call it like it is man...maybe it is not a "them" problem.


----------



## Birdman1511

ATLJR said:


> So let me get this straight. You have spoke to mutiple women who have seen their interest fade as they get to know you... you are frustrated at this andmake it known in avery outspoken manner that you are angry at these MULTPLE women who are not really feeling you?
> 
> So MULTIPLE different girls... all involving you...with same result? Yet, this frustrates you and you blame the MULTIPLE different girls?
> 
> Let's see... if Roy Halladay was getting rocked everytime he stepped up on the mound ans was throwing an 87 mph fast ball up in the zone would you blame the other batters for his troubles?  What do you say you just call it like it is man...maybe it is not a "them" problem.



LOL!!! 

This cracked me up, love the analogy


----------



## Offsides

ATLJR said:


> So let me get this straight. You have spoke to mutiple women who have seen their interest fade as they get to know you... you are frustrated at this andmake it known in avery outspoken manner that you are angry at these MULTPLE women who are not really feeling you?
> 
> So MULTIPLE different girls... all involving you...with same result? Yet, this frustrates you and you blame the MULTIPLE different girls?
> 
> Let's see... if Roy Halladay was getting rocked everytime he stepped up on the mound ans was throwing an 87 mph fast ball up in the zone would you blame the other batters for his troubles?  What do you say you just call it like it is man...maybe it is not a "them" problem.



Cut him some slack.. Not everybody is as naturally awesome as you are


----------



## ATLJR

Offsides said:


> Cut him some slack.. Not everybody is as naturally awesome as you are



HAHA.... aww shucks.


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

1


----------



## Arsenal1982

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Time to tell the real deal I am Married and it this was all just for a future Internet broadcast.I did this all to see how people reacted for the story that will air on the broadcast.Bottom line is don't trust everything you read on the Internet.



So what's the story?  Women can spot a married liar easily?


----------



## mjperry

Arsenal1982 said:


> So what's the story?  Women can spot a married liar easily?



Why is this happening on this board?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Arsenal1982

mjperry said:


> Why is this happening on this board?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Not sure but I've seen stranger things.


----------



## mjperry

Does this need to be brought to a moderators attention ?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Arsenal1982

mjperry said:


> Does this need to be brought to a moderators attention ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



If you want although I'm not sure they've violated a rule on the board.


----------



## mjperry

This is just strange and feels kinda creepy

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ATLJR

Disneyandphilliesfan said:


> Time to tell the real deal I am Married and it this was all just for a future Internet broadcast.I did this all to see how people reacted for the story that will air on the broadcast.Bottom line is don't trust everything you read on the Internet.



?

And what story is that? That a married guy posing as an overly aggressive and frustrated single guy is consistently rejected and scorned by the anonymous females on a message board? Thus if you are said subject, with a little extra creepiness and a side if "trying too hard" you will inevitably strike out as well?


Real groundbreaking stuff there brother. I see a thesis in your future.


----------



## AuroraRora

Arsenal1982 said:
			
		

> So what's the story?  Women can spot a married liar easily?


----------



## rollercoaster22

First Name: Rick Ranalli

Location: South Jersey

Age: 59

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity:white

Occupation: Food & Beverage Management

Do you have any kids: 4

Do you have any pets:no

Favorite activities: golf, bowling, anything out doors.

Favorite movie: God Father

Favorite color(s):Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald

A little bit about yourself: Disney Junkie, Love to have fun, True Romantic.

A little bit about your ideal match: Honest, Fun, Disney Junkie a Must..


----------



## floridajen

First Name: Jen

Location: Gainesville, FL

Age: 30

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity:white

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: 1

Do you have any pets:no

Favorite activities: Going to WDW, Watching movies, playing video games

Favorite movies: Old School, The Hangover, Pitch Perfect, Bridesmaids, Wedding Crashers, Superbad...pretty much anything hilarious

Favorite color(s): Teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice

A little bit about yourself: Disney Addict, Easy going, movie lover, amazing sense of humor 

A little bit about your ideal match: Funny, unselfish, caring, Disney addict...would like it if you also were a pass holder, so we can enjoy the parks together


----------



## kellymonster23

Hope everyone is doing well, I edited this a bit so I wanted to repost (had to update my age haha).

First Name: Kelly

Location: Louisville Kentucky (for 9 years, I was born and raised in Wisconsin)

Age: 34 (will be 35 in Nov)

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair and blue eyes

Body Type: athletic, slightly pooh-shaped

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: athletic trainer at a high school - I take care of the injured athletes, provide physical therapy, taping, stretching, etc and I'm also a substitute teacher

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no, but my roommate has an awesome dog

Favorite activities: traveling, DISNEY, shopping, DISNEY, reading, DISNEY, hiking, DISNEY, camping, DISNEY, fishing, DISNEY, swimming, DISNEY!!!

Favorite movie: Aladdin, The Blind Side, My Best Friends Wedding, Finding Nemo, The Lion King

Favorite color(s): blue, lime green, and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Nemo, Simba

A little bit about yourself: I am very easy going, always interested in trying new things, and always up for an adventure. I love Disney, wish I could get there more often. I want to take a Disney Cruise. I'm a Christian and I go to church every week. I love to laugh and try to be the optimist everyday.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone to enjoy the ride with, share the ups and downs with. My ideal match will be my best friend. Someone who loves family and traveling. Someone who loves a new adventure and loves to visit Disney as often as possible


----------



## rewardsinlife

Hi everyone!

Ok, so I have been reading various adult/solo threads and it has come to my attention that many of us who are single would like to meet other single folks in the hopes that maybe we might find our *match*. I figure it is a given that we are all nuts about Disney, and that we can feel relatively safe posting on Disboards.

Please no chit chatting! There is a 'singles social club' for exactly that. Thanks to the DisBoards podcast for the recent mention! Haven't heard it myself but it seems to be drawing a lot of traffic.
Worth a try! 


First Name: Kelli 

Location: Highland, CA

Age: 25( turning 26 in about a month though )

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown curly hair / shades of blue ( haha depends on what I am wearing! They like to change to their surroundings... )

Body Type: average/athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Choir Director and music instructor for those with mental,physical, and emotional disabilities.

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Yes. A Terrier mix named Saidie who I rescued 3 years ago from the shelter.

Favorite activities: Disneyland , reading, dance, singing, acting, walks, watching t.v.

Favorite movie: Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

Favorite color(s): blue!

Favorite Disney character(s): Jimmny Cricket, Mickey and Minnie Mouse, Pluto

A little bit about yourself: I am currently finishing my Master's degree in Special Education with an emphasis on Mild/Moderate disabilities. I am not able to relocate and must admit that I am shy at first.  I will be honest and let you know that I am undergoing health issues. If that is too much baggage, or you can't handle it, please don't bother contacting. If you don't care, then please contact away!  Oh, and I am on this website so you can guarantee that I am looking for that "Prince" with realistic expectations of course. ( You don't have to show up on a horse...though you can if you like )

A little bit about your ideal match: Independent, trustworthy, secure in who they are, patient, looking for a lifetime relationship..oh and likes Disney


----------



## weegee91

First Name: CJ (because everyone asks it stands for Christopher James)but just call me CJ. 

Location: Irvine California/Fullerton California(live in Irvine go to school in Fullerton)

Age: 21

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde(but my hairs been getting darker as I get older)/ blue eyes

Body Type:Averageish 

Ethnicity:Caucasian 

Occupation: Full Time College Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, an adorable west highland terrier named Lola and a cat named Shadow

Favorite activities:I have a premium pass to Disneyland so I go as often as possible, going to concerts(usually punk and ska) listening to music of all kinds besides EDM, speech and debate, standup comedy(I have been a listener for a while I may try open mic this summer), never EVER missing Suburban Legends play at Disneyland! 

Favorite movie: Disney(Mulan or Nightmare Before Christmas) non Disney(probably Evil Dead... the original) I also love Anchorman, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Bridesmaids, pretty much any comedy or any horror movie, but I enjoy pretty much everything if it's good.
Favorite color(s):Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Shock, Lock, and Barrel, Mushu, Donald Duck, Oswald

A little bit about yourself: I am pretty easy going, I love to try new things, I am a college student, I LOVE music, I LOVE movies, I would consider myself to be a pretty fun person. I should probably mention that I am an introverted extrovert which means I can be a little shy, but I open up really fast and then become quite outgoing.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is pretty much just someone fun loving who loves Disneyland! A Disneyland pass is preferable because I either go alone or with my friends who are in couples, but really just someone who is fun. Like I said above I to go to concerts, to the movies, to Disneyland, maybe even snowboarding, and really I am just sick of doing these things alone.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

weegee91 said:


> First Name: CJ (because everyone asks it stands for Christopher James)but just call me CJ.
> 
> Location: Irvine California/Fullerton California(live in Irvine go to school in Fullerton)
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> Sex:M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde(but my hairs been getting darker as I get older)/ blue eyes
> 
> Body Type:Averageish
> 
> Ethnicity:Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Full Time College Student
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, an adorable west highland terrier named Lola and a cat named Shadow
> 
> Favorite activities:I have a premium pass to Disneyland so I go as often as possible, going to concerts(usually punk and ska) listening to music of all kinds besides EDM, speech and debate, standup comedy(I have been a listener for a while I may try open mic this summer), never EVER missing Suburban Legends play at Disneyland!
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney(Mulan or Nightmare Before Christmas) non Disney(probably Evil Dead... the original) I also love Anchorman, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Bridesmaids, pretty much any comedy or any horror movie, but I enjoy pretty much everything if it's good.
> Favorite color(s):Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Shock, Lock, and Barrel, Mushu, Donald Duck, Oswald
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am pretty easy going, I love to try new things, I am a college student, I LOVE music, I LOVE movies, I would consider myself to be a pretty fun person. I should probably mention that I am an introverted extrovert which means I can be a little shy, but I open up really fast and then become quite outgoing.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is pretty much just someone fun loving who loves Disneyland! A Disneyland pass is preferable because I either go alone or with my friends who are in couples, but really just someone who is fun. Like I said above I to go to concerts, to the movies, to Disneyland, maybe even snowboarding, and really I am just sick of doing these things alone.



_Hey CJ,

   How are you? I love Disney! I also don't like doing things alone :-( Me and my mother are annual passholders for Walt Disney World. My ideal dreams are to visit all Disneyland theme parks around the world. Feel free to send me a message and we can chat more _


----------



## Bram D

First Name: Bram

Location: Belgium, Europe 

Age: 23

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark/Green

Body Type: Average'ish

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Technician (Communications)

Do you have any kids: /

Do you have any pets: One dog

Favorite activities: Disney visits, photography and movies

Favorite movie: Any Disney movie basically, I do love Lion King and Mary Poppins  and non Disney: all classics (even the early ones) 

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Timon & Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I love visiting any Disney resort but as it's only a 3 hour drive to Paris I have had an AP for at least 12 years now, and it's basically my whole childhood. I absolutely love WDW (4 visits) and DL (1 visit). Did the Disney mediterranean cruise too and loved it. Also would love to explore the US further (passed a number of cities already). Just hoping to find someone to share my passion with, (Disney-minds are scarse where I live) even if that means I have to travel or relocate to find that person.

A little bit about your ideal match: Anyone who loves Disney as much as I do and wants to continue this adventure with me (doesnt matter if it's outside of Europe) preferably someone with the same magical and corny ideas and dreams as I do


----------



## LunaMini

Bram D said:


> First Name: Bram
> 
> Location: Belgium, Europe
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark/Green
> 
> Body Type: Average'ish
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Technician (Communications)
> 
> Do you have any kids: /
> 
> Do you have any pets: One dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney visits, photography and movies
> 
> Favorite movie: Any Disney movie basically, I do love Lion King and Mary Poppins  and non Disney: all classics (even the early ones)
> 
> Favorite color(s): Orange
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Timon & Stitch
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love visiting any Disney resort but as it's only a 3 hour drive to Paris I have had an AP for at least 12 years now, and it's basically my whole childhood. I absolutely love WDW (4 visits) and DL (1 visit). Did the Disney mediterranean cruise too and loved it. Also would love to explore the US further (passed a number of cities already). Just hoping to find someone to share my passion with, (Disney-minds are scarse where I live) even if that means I have to travel or relocate to find that person.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Anyone who loves Disney as much as I do and wants to continue this adventure with me (doesnt matter if it's outside of Europe) preferably someone with the same magical and corny ideas and dreams as I do



Good luck finding your princess! You sound lovely!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## KimmyAnne

...


----------



## DISMiss85

I haven't been on here in a while and I think my profile is back a few pages so I figured I'd repost and see what happens:

First Name: Nicole

Location: Carol Stream, IL(outside of Chicago)

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair and brown eyes

Body Type: Winnie the Pooh, "short, fat and proud of that" 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Training Coordinator for a major Insurance Company

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to someday... have a 6yr old niece that I help take care of so I'm a second mom in some ways.

Do you have any pets: Yes, a yorkipoo named Cinnamon

Favorite activities: I love to watch movies, write, read, draw, paint...etc.

Favorite movie: Anything Disney!! lol I love a lot of different movies... not a fan of horror though.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck(because he is so cute when he's angry), Stitch, Winnie the Pooh and my girl Tinkerbell(who doesn't love a lady with an attitude!)

A little bit about yourself: I am a sweet and sensative girl. I have a very loving heart. I take care of all those around me. I love to laugh and can be very goofy and sarcastic. I also help take care of my niece who has Down syndrome. She has taught me to live life to the fullest. 

A little bit about your ideal match: He should be sweet and funny. Obviously has to love Disney!! Especially since it's my eventual dream to get married in WDW! Basically he needs to be Prince Charming and Goofy all in one!


----------



## weegee91

xDisneyAngelx said:


> _Hey CJ,
> 
> How are you? I love Disney! I also don't like doing things alone :-( Me and my mother are annual passholders for Walt Disney World. My ideal dreams are to visit all Disneyland theme parks around the world. Feel free to send me a message and we can chat more _



I will be sending you a message soon!  Just need a few more posts first, but we have the same dream! Would LOVE to visit all the Disney parks! Especially Tokyo!


----------



## PeterDisfan

First name: Pete

Location: Ramsey, NJ

Age: 53  Still young!

Sex: Male and yes.lol

Hair:Brown

Eyes:Brown

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Mortgage Banker

Do I have kids. Yes.. 2    Son 17 daughter 20

Do you have pets. Yes.. 2 huskys and 2 ragdoll cats

Favorite Activities: movies,beach,concerts,Disney

Love life!


A little something about me


----------



## Rhongepooh

PeterDisfan said:


> First name: Pete
> 
> Location: Ramsey, NJ
> 
> Age: 53  Still young!
> 
> Sex: Male and yes.lol
> 
> Hair:Brown
> 
> Eyes:Brown
> 
> Ethnicity:White
> 
> Occupation: Mortgage Banker
> 
> Do I have kids. Yes.. 2    Son 17 daughter 20
> 
> Do you have pets. Yes.. 2 huskys and 2 ragdoll cats
> 
> Favorite Activities: movies,beach,concerts,Disney
> 
> Love life!
> 
> A little something about me



Why oh why do you have to be from New Jersey!  Your profile looks great to me except I'm in South Mississippi!


----------



## PeterDisfan

Hi Rhongepooh,


Thank you!  That's how it always is 


Pete


----------



## jordanri

First Name: jordan

Location: west warwick, rhode island

Age: 22, 23 in october

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: hair color changes frequently, currently at a dirty blonde with dip-dye purple because i can, eye color unfortunately stays the same and they're brown

Body Type: in progress  but really, in the middle of a transformation stay tuned

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: welcome center representative, day care teacher and swim lesson instructor at a ymca in rhode island! 

Do you have any kids: negative

Do you have any pets: in my dreams i own a samoyed

Favorite activities: swimming, learning, crafting, hanging out with friends, adult beverages, going to concerts, going to disney world, napping, reading, cooking, baking, literally being alive

Favorite movie: disney?  the little mermaid, not disney? the list goes on and on and changes frequently but i enjoy everything, except horror movies.  however i never can say no to watching them, who doesn't love a good scare once in a while 

Favorite color(s): teal, orange, yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): ariel, prince naveen and penny from the rescuers 

A little bit about yourself: former cast member, making annual trips to the world for the rest of my life.  i will probably be working at the ymca for the rest of my life, and that's fine with me.  i enjoy the outdoors, the ocean, the internet, meeting new people, trying new things.  i eat like a five year old, but would like to attempt being an adult one day.  i am going for an early childhood education degree, and hopefully not relocating out of new england ever.  you might find it weird, but i love rhode island.  if you ever get the chance to visit, do it!  we're small but mighty 

A little bit about your ideal match: ideally, they're in to fitness and motivation.  obviously, disney knowledge is a must.  a soft spot for disney's caribbean beach hotel and all things mission: space.  a sense of humor, ability to accept and dish out sarcasm.  and above all, willing to listen and learn.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Updating from a few years ago:

First Name: Mike

Location: Poinciana Florida (Specifically Solivita, which is a 55+ community)

Age: 72 (Official Dirty Old Man)

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown turning gray/Hazel

Body Type: A bit on the heavy side

Ethnicity:  New Yorker

Occupation: Retired CPA but still have a tax practice.  Work no more than two days per week at WDW (Typhoon Lagoon)

Do you have any kids:  None to my knowledge

Do you have any pets: Two cats

Favorite activities:  Tournament Bridge, Mensa, Disney, Travel

Favorite movie:  The Gods Must Be Crazy

Favorite color(s):  Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):  Figment, Cheshire Cat

A little bit about yourself: I have a very weird sense of humor

A little bit about your ideal match:  Intelligent.  Would be willing to put up with me.  Not into Television.

Here I am with a very large Figment and my two cats





Here are Toby and Ashley


----------



## ortholablady

First Name: Cathy

Location: Mahopac, NY

Age: 52

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde

Body Type: Average working on toned

Ethnicity: Irish, Dutch, German

Occupation: Orthodontic lab tech/orthodontic assistant

Do you have any kids: Son 20, stepson 30

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite movie: comedies

Favorite color(s): depends what we're talking about. clothes? cars? motorcycles? houses?

Favorite Disney character(s): tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: Divorced after almost 18 years of marriage and 4 years separated.  Time to move on!  Keeping active, hitting the gym and getting in shape.  Signed up for Warrior Dash in July.  A little scared, but my goal for this year.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Also active, makes me laugh, Disney World lover of course.


----------



## switch15foot

First Name: Christina

Location: Toronto Area, Canada

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: A bit overweight, but working on it

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Paeds RN

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Photography, hockey, reading, outdoors

Favorite movie: LoTR/Hobbit; Harry Potter ... when it comes to Disney/Pixar would have to be Toy Story, Lion King, Wreck-It Ralph and Brave

Favorite color(s): Blue, Orange and Alien Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz, Woody, Donald, Goofy, Chip & Dale

A little bit about yourself: I'm fairly easy going. I'm on the shy side until I get to know you, have some trust issues.  I tend to take care of those around me.  Definitely a child at heart, and I will never be too old to do anything.  First WDW trip was for by 26th BDay.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone that can make me laugh.  Put up with my excessive photography.


----------



## superdisneydork

Another year another try  Let's see if there are any LI girls out there!

First Name: Matt

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark hair, brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Electronics/Software Engineer

Do you have any kids: Nope, want 'em eventually

Do you have any pets: A lazy cat

Favorite activities: Photography, quoting movies, building things, taking things apart, hiking, biking, stargazing, trying extreme things like skydiving and ziplining, roller coasters!

Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story, otherwise Jurassic Park

Favorite color(s): Brown, green

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz! Followed by Flik probably

A little bit about yourself: I'm a 25 year old guy who is constantly looking for his next wild adventure (skydiving was awesome!) and trying to capture the world around me in photograph. I also ask a whole lot of questions. I'm a software and electrical design engineer who hopes to one day be an Imagineer.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, enjoys trying new things and can help me sort bad photos out of my piles and piles of shots!


----------



## LunaMini

superdisneydork said:


> Another year another try  Let's see if there are any LI girls out there!
> 
> First Name: Matt
> 
> Location: Long Island, NY
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark hair, brown eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Electronics/Software Engineer
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope, want 'em eventually
> 
> Do you have any pets: A lazy cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Photography, quoting movies, building things, taking things apart, hiking, biking, stargazing, trying extreme things like skydiving and ziplining, roller coasters!
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story, otherwise Jurassic Park
> 
> Favorite color(s): Brown, green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz! Followed by Flik probably
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a 25 year old guy who is constantly looking for his next wild adventure (skydiving was awesome!) and trying to capture the world around me in photograph. I also ask a whole lot of questions. I'm a software and electrical design engineer who hopes to one day be an Imagineer.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, enjoys trying new things and can help me sort bad photos out of my piles and piles of shots!



Why are you on the other side of the world?!?!

I too have an addiction to photos of everything! I've done skydiving, 1 tandem and 5 solo jumps and still do indoor skydiving! And am always looking for an adventure!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyDreamer3090

-


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

Posted my original profile a few years back, but things have definitely changed in my life.  : Just looking for friends to chat with.

First Name: Jarvis
Location:  South Mississippi but hoping to possibly move back to Central FL by Summer/Fall 2014!
Age: 27
Sex:Male
Hair/Eye Color: Black/Super short and brown
Body Type: 5'7 1/2 and Athletic
Ethnicity: AA

Occupation: I currently work with children in a Behavioral/Psychiatric Hospital.  Former Disney cast member

Do you have any kids: Nope.  Maybe in a few years
Do you have any pets: Nah

Favorite activities: Sports/Working out, hanging out with friends, going out, DISNEY, bowling, napping. 

Favorite movie: Lion King, Zombieland, The Dark Knight, The Blind Side, (Disney's) Hunchback of Notre Dame, Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Harry Potter Series, Toy Story Trilogy, any horror movie, and many others!

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Woody

A little bit about yourself: I'm a 27 year old college graduate with my BS in psychology.  I was a cast member in Disney World for 13 months before coming home to accept my current job.  I love love love love love the parks and I miss it tons. I enjoy character hunting far too much. I enjoy going to bars with my friends, although I'm not a big fan of nightclubs. I don't take myself too seriously either.  I want to see the world!  I have 4 tattoos right now, and I want 2 or 3 more. I'm extremely sarcastic and have a dry sense of humor, but I think I'm tons of fun!  

I'm obsessed with Fantasmic and have been known to reenact the show with my closest buddies!

A little bit about your ideal match:
1st off, I have to be attracted to her.  She be a fun person.  She must have an education, and I have to be able to have an intelligent conversation with you. You must love Disney and travel, as I love both.

Well, that's my profile in a nutshell.  If you think ol' dorky me would be fun to talk to, shoot me a message and I'll reply back when i can.

Chillin at Pop Century




One of my many character hunting adventures


----------



## Goofcoaster

First Name: Scott

Location: South Carolina

Age: 33

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black Hair/Brown Eyes

Body Type: Average/More to love

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Traveling, Disney, and Sports

Favorite movie: The Lion King

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald

A little bit about yourself: I'm newly single, I'm in sales and enjoy traveling.  I love all things disney and disney world.


A little bit about your ideal match:
I know this isn't what you guys want to hear, but I just got out of a 10 year marriage with a cheating wife, so I'm not looking for anything serious, just someone that likes to have fun and can put up with my disney addiction.


----------



## kmb584

.


----------



## blairnickel

First Name: Blair

Location: Atlanta, GA

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown hair (with a blonde streak  ) dark brown eyes

Body Type: Curvy and athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Photographer/Graphic Designer

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Making beautiful photos, singing along to my favorite musicals, playing piano, going to shows (and shooting them!)

Favorite movie: Moulin Rouge!, Strictly Ballroom, Monsters Inc.

Favorite color(s): Black and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle and Mike Wazowski (he cracks me up!)

A little bit about yourself: I am a graphic designer and photographer. I'm extremely type-A (I make an itinerary for every Disney trip, wedding, etc. that I'm involved in!) and love to plan ahead. I'll try anything once and I'm not afraid to go on an adventure!


A little bit about your ideal match:
I'm not picky, but I love a confident, funny, intelligent guy.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

blairnickel said:


> First Name: Blair
> 
> Location: Atlanta, GA
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown hair (with a blonde streak  ) dark brown eyes
> 
> Body Type: Curvy and athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Photographer/Graphic Designer
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: no
> 
> Favorite activities: Making beautiful photos, singing along to my favorite musicals, playing piano, going to shows (and shooting them!)
> 
> Favorite movie: Moulin Rouge!, Strictly Ballroom, Monsters Inc.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Black and blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle and Mike Wazowski (he cracks me up!)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a graphic designer and photographer. I'm extremely type-A (I make an itinerary for every Disney trip, wedding, etc. that I'm involved in!) and love to plan ahead. I'll try anything once and I'm not afraid to go on an adventure!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> I'm not picky, but I love a confident, funny, intelligent guy.



Love that your a photographer!! What do you shoot with!?


----------



## abooch

First Name: Tony

Location: Central New Jersey

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Business Editor

Do you have any kids: No 

Do you have any pets: Dogs

Favorite activities: Sports, Being outside, Movies, Disney of course

Favorite movie: Lion King, Goodfellas

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy!


----------



## Spyells

First Name: Shanae

Location: Long Beach, CA, U.S.A

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair Color: Black; Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Full-Figured

Ethnicity: African-American

Occupation: College Student

Do you have any kids: No, but I want some someday.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disneyland, Reading, going to the movies, listening to music, writing stories, video games, travel.

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast; The Harry Potter Series

Favorite color(s): Orange; Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle; Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh. I love history. I'm a huge Disney fan. I love Disney so much that it's one of my favorite things to talk about. Lol! Kingdom Hearts is my favorite video game series. I'm not a hardcore video gamer but I do enjoy playing World of Warcraft, Littlebig Planet, Mario, and other easy games. 

I'm a huge Harry Potter fan and I can't wait to go to the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. I’m in my fourth year of college and I’m a journalism major. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney. And, a guy that can make me laugh and who loves to talk. I would like a guy that's a Christian but it's not a big deal to me if he's not, as long as he's a nice person and he doesn't mind my faith. 

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/...cember 2012 Trip/profilepicfb_zpsb2e98716.jpg
Me at Disneyland after the candy cane race. 

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o108/spyells/IMAG0550_zps2eefbc29.jpg


----------



## Stitch47

First Name: Tracey

Location: N. Ireland, UK

Age: 29 (and staying that way, no matter what my ticker says!)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair and blue eyes

Body Type: Meh... Pooh shaped, I guess? Working on it though! Lol

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Junior manager in an admin office

Do you have any kids: No, but would like them some day 

Do you have any pets: Yes. Two dogs  my little angel and the other Ive kind of adopted/stolen from my brother!

Favorite activities: Hmmmm..... Travelling to Disney has got to be right up there! I love my holidays, but have to admit, Im slightly addicted to theme park holidays... and they all pale in comparison to WDW! I love swimming, even though my form is atrocious! Its still fun.

Favorite movie: Disney movie.... I love Lilo and Stitch but my all time favourites are probably The Little Mermaid, The Lion King and Sleeping Beauty. Non Disney movies would be Jurassic Park and Harry Potter, probably... 

Favorite color(s): Purple and lemon

Favorite Disney character(s): Oh... Thats quite hard actually... Some of them would be Mufasa, Belle, Maleficent, Sebastian, Ariel... I could go on...

A little bit about yourself: To be honest, Im quite shy but only until I get to know you! I only got to go to WDW for the first time eight years ago, but since then Ive been back as often as possible! I absolutely love it  theres nowhere else like it in the world and it almost spoils you for any other holiday! I have two younger brothers who I love but they drive me absolutely crazy. I have the two best friends in the world, and I consider myself pretty lucky that way  to have such amazing friends and family. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Im looking for someone who will be my friend in everything. An equal partner who will like me for who I am and can make me laugh when Im sad or at least be there to lend a shoulder. I would love to find someone who loves Disney as much as I do, meaning that I wouldnt be made to feel a fool or immature for loving it so much! Outside appearances are not important to me, its all about whats inside... and that would be beautiful!


----------



## shortnsassy730

First Name: Tasha

Location: Huntsville, AL

Age: 31

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Dark Green

Body Type: Short and Slightly Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Enterprise Advisor for Verizon Wireless

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no but I love dogs

Favorite activities: bowling, live music, watching football, traveling

Favorite movie: A Time to Kill, Disney Faves - Beauty and the Beast, The Lion King, and Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Princesses - Rapunzel, Belle and Jane, Princes - Tarzan and Flynn Ryder, Sidekicks - Timon and Pumba, Villans - Cruella and Gastion

A little bit about yourself: Dynamite comes in small packages lol...I'm very outgoing and love to laugh .. Life is too short to be serious and boring all the time 

A little bit about your ideal match: Great Sense of Humor, Honest, Passionate about life and passionate about their significant other


----------



## caitty13

First Name: Caitlin

Location: Lebanon, New Hampshire

Age: 33

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: hair color dirty blonde  eye color blue/hazel

Body Type: Average/curvy 5'0" 120lbs

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Computer Help Desk Analyst

Do you have any kids: yes.  DS8, DD4

Do you have any pets: NO

Favorite activities: softball, hanging with the kids.  I am up for anything. 

Favorite movie: Love all Disney movies, Comedies  

Favorite color(s): Pink, Purple, Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Minnie

A little bit about yourself: PM me and ask.


----------



## GundamVader

First Name: Chris

Location: La Verne, CA

Age: 25

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown, brown eyes

Body Type: Average 147 lbs and slimming down

Ethnicity: native american/hispanic

Occupation: Gradaute Student, Customer Service, and video editor/videographer

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: yup, 3 cats, 2 birds, 2 rabbits, and fish

Favorite activities: Driving, hiking, going to Disneyland (and world when the opportunity/funds allow), and watching classic movies.

Favorite movie: Star Wars, and enjoy many other sci-fi films and Disney films

Favorite color(s): Blue, red and black

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy and Chip & Dale

A little bit about yourself: Studying for my masters in screenwriting, hoping to one day work for Disney. Feel free to message if would like to know more


----------



## goofyfigment

First Name:  K

Location:  Northeast PA

Age: 35

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: reddish brown/blue eyes

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Insurance Agent

Do you have any kids: 1 - in college 

Do you have any pets: dog

Favorite activities: planning disney trips

Favorite movie: lady and the tramp and ironman 

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I am 35 years old and i am completely addicted to the orlando area, cant just say disney because i am perfectly happy just going to universal.  I try to attend HHN every year, but 2011 that did not happen, hoping i get to go in 2013.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is fun loving and not too serious.  Someone who understands when given the choice i will go to central florida over the beach, i would love to do a disney cruise some day so this would be a plus if my match was in agreement.


----------



## southernbrat9900

goofyfigment said:
			
		

> First Name:  K
> 
> Location:  Northeast PA
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Sex: female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: reddish brown/blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: average
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: Insurance Agent
> 
> Do you have any kids: 1 - in college
> 
> Do you have any pets: dog
> 
> Favorite activities: planning disney trips
> 
> Favorite movie: lady and the tramp and ironman
> 
> Favorite color(s): purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am 35 years old and i am completely addicted to the orlando area, cant just say disney because i am perfectly happy just going to universal.  I try to attend HHN every year, but 2011 that did not happen, hoping i get to go in 2013.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is fun loving and not too serious.  Someone who understands when given the choice i will go to central florida over the beach, i would love to do a disney cruise some day so this would be a plus if my match was in agreement.



I agree...I would go to central Florida over the beach anytime!! I live about an hour from Disney and would go there every day if I could! Lol. I also love Universal. I go to HHN every year...love it!!


----------



## OhBother

First Name:  Mickey!!  (Real name is Michael, but have gone by Mickey since birth. Named after Mickey Mantle)

Location: Jacksonville, FL

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Pooh sized. I could stand a few more walks around Epcot

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Loss Prevention Technician at a large insurance company

Do you have any kids: My little boy, Tristan, is in heaven. An angel on my shoulders

Do you have any pets: No, but love most dogs

Favorite activities: Disney, of course. Attending sporting events. Big movie lover

Favorite movie: Star Wars, Field of Dreams, Silence of the Lambs, A Perfect World, just to name a few

Favorite color(s): Red and Black...Go Dawgs!

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, of course

A little bit about yourself: Feel free to ask anything. I like to keep things simple. I don't get worked up about a lot of things. Try to spend my days as happy as can be. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Just someone who is honest from the get go, even if honesty hurts sometimes. Being a Disney fan obviously wouldn't hurt!


----------



## DisneyMarv

First Name: Marvin

Location: Miami, Fl

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color:black,brown

Body Type:slim

Ethnicity: American

Occupation: Extra Service Audit/Fedex Ground

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:yes 3

Favorite activities: Basketball,Football

Favorite movie: favorite Disney Movie, Toy Story,Lion King and Meet The Robinsons

Favorite color(s): Blue, Green

Favorite Disney character(s):Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: pretty much i am a outgoing guy love everything disney i am currently a annual pass holder so of course i'm at the parks mostly all the times depending on my work schedule, im also fun to be around with. Have any more questions you can Pm me

A little bit about your ideal match: Obviously has to love Disney  be out going and likes to joke around.


----------



## disneyprof86

First Name: Dante

Location: Columbia, SC

Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair / Brown eyes

Body Type: Could lose a few pounds (in the process of doing just that)

Ethnicity: African-American

Occupation: College instructor

Do you have any kids: Negative

Do you have any pets: Negative

Favorite activities: Traveling, watching sports (especially baseball), swimming, drawing, photography, listening to music, learning about  and trying  new things

Favorite movie: Disney: "The Lion King"; Non-Disney: Airplane!, "The Dark Knight"

Favorite color(s): Blue; Green 

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck; Goofy; Aracuan bird (from "The Three Caballeros" and the old Donald Duck cartoons)

A little bit about yourself: So, I teach journalism at a college in South Carolina, which is a job that I love dearly. Some consider me to be a little shy at first, but others know me as a kind-hearted, goofy person once I grow out of my shell. Outside of teaching, I love to learn about new things, spend time with family and friends, and travel every chance I get (while taking photos along the way). I especially love to go to Walt Disney World, where I've been 14 times -- and counting.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone with a great sense of humor, a kind heart, and someone whom I can trust and lean on. Basically for me, outside appearances don't mean very much; it's what's inside that's important. Oh, and shes gotta love Disney as much as I do.


----------



## GundamVader

GundamVader said:


> First Name: Chris
> 
> Location: La Verne, CA
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown, brown eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average 147 lbs and slimming down
> 
> Ethnicity: native american/hispanic
> 
> Occupation: Gradaute Student, Customer Service, and video editor/videographer
> 
> Do you have any kids: nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: yup, 3 cats, 2 birds, 2 rabbits, and fish
> 
> Favorite activities: Driving, hiking, going to Disneyland (and world when the opportunity/funds allow), and watching classic movies.
> 
> Favorite movie: Star Wars, and enjoy many other sci-fi films and Disney films
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue, red and black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy and Chip & Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Studying for my masters in screenwriting, hoping to one day work for Disney. Feel free to message if would like to know more



So forgot to include my ideal match so here goes:

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney as much as I, goal driven and also loves just to have fun. Really looking for someone to share good times with and enjoy life together


----------



## DisneyFreak06

OhBother said:


> First Name:  Mickey!!  (Real name is Michael, but have gone by Mickey since birth. Named after Mickey Mantle)
> 
> 
> Do you have any kids: My little boy, Tristan, is in heaven. An angel on my shoulders



I just wanted to say that I'm sorry you lost your son.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

I'm just updating my profile since its been a while

First Name: Christina

Location: Clearwater, Fl

Age: 30 (31 in July)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: just finished chemo so my hair is just growing back but its dark brown and I have brown eyes

Body Type: Average/Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: student, freelance writer, mother

Do you have any kids: 2 my son Nate is 10 and my daughter Cayla is 9

Do you have any pets: a cat who thinks she is a dog

Favorite activities: movies, music, reading, gaming, sports, the beach, cooking, traveling, writing, history ( HUGE history buff), and of course DISNEY! I'm a disney freak lol

Favorite movie: as far as Disney it would be Beauty and the Beast, Marry Poppins, Wall-E, Toy Story....Non-Disney would be the original Evil Dead, Zombieland, The Hangover, Last of the Mohicans, Red Dragon, basically anything horror or comedy related with some action thrown in there.

Favorite color(s): Red, Royal Blue, Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Mickey, The Evil Stepsisters, Piglet, Marry Poppins

A little bit about yourself: I am working towards a degree in history so I can teach history because I love it! I am laid back and I like to think I have a good sense of humor, I am a strong confident person but also sensitive who is loyal to my friends and family. I'm a disney freak/ gaming geek/ book nerd. Anything else you want to know just ask  

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who loves kids animals and Disney of course! Someone who I can have fun with and have good conversations with. Someone who has similar interests but also has their own interests. Does not have to be in my area I'm open to meet people from other places.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

First Name: Lanasia HEEEEEEY! 

Location: Northern, NJ

Age: *cough*40*cough*

Sex: All Woman

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown locks down my back; brown eyes

Body Type: Full-figured 

Ethnicity: Black (Jamaican-American)

Occupation: IT Manager 

Do you have any kids: Yes, 1

Do you have any pets: Yes, a kitty

Favorite activities: traveling, shopping (they should put this in the Olympics), My bi-annual Disney excursions OF COURSE, bowling, music (play clarinet for over 30 years), and event planning

Favorite movie: "Love Jones"; Disney related:  "Lion King" and "Mary Poppins"

Favorite color(s): Earth tones, Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Padmé Amidala and "Coral" from Finding Nemo.

A little bit about yourself:  Oh gosh... I am not good at talking about myself without being biased at how great I think I am, but I will try.  So, as I wrote above, I am 40 (which is the "new" 25 by the way) and probably one of my greatest qualities is my sense of humor, outlook, and direction. As many of us, I have been through a lot in life, but I have never let it knock me down. In fact, I use those experiences as the strength to take me farther. I have worked in Technology for about 14 years, currently a Technology Manager for a Broadway Theater in NYC. My Part-time Passion is working as a direct sales rep for one of the most successful "romance enhancement" companies around.  I have a beautiful and sassy 7-year old that I have totally rubbed off my Disney nerd factor on... and besides just being as loveable as can be, I totally enjoy living every day like its the best day of my life. If you want to see more pics, check out my 2011 TR below. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is breathing is always a good thing lol. Ok, really... I don't really believe in an ideal match, but I do believe that common threads create more common threads that can result eventually in your ideal match. So, with that said... have a sense of humor. Be passionate about something. Strive for the most in your career and with those around you. Know how to respect and uphold a good woman that is successful, intelligent, and passionate rather than being intimidated by that. Know, not just how to GET me, but how to KEEP me. Physically, I am almost 5'9", so someone taller is a plus. I don't have a race preference but if you never dated a black woman before, I may be a good "first run" for you lol. I don't bite (hard). Most of all, let's do Disney at least once or twice a year and we are good to go! I'm simple, don't ask for too much but respect, honesty, and enjoys the little things.


----------



## Axelrodb1

My post is way way back there so I think its time for an update!!

First Name: Brittany 

 Location: south florida, just 3 hours from the mouse 

Age: 28

 Sex: Female

 Hair/Eye Color: depends on the season brownish blondish and brown eyes 

Body Type:I hate this question! I'm a normal girl, but our generation probably considers me curvy? 

 Ethnicity: Caucasian  

Occupation: First I'm a full time mommy, then I am a nanny and run an e-store

   Do you have any kids: Yes, 1  little boy i love to pieces! 

Do you have any pets: Yes, kitties but I would live a dog if we ever move!

  Favorite activities: camping, fishing, country concerts, random trips to Disney of course! 

Favorite movie: Mrs. Doubtfire, ; Disney related: Lion King Monsters Inc. and 

Favorite color(s): Light blue or grey 

Favorite Disney character(s): I love the fairy godmother, and Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself: here goes... I'm a big goofball and a huge country music fan, I try not to take anything too seriously unless I absolutely have to. I am very spontaneous and go to Orlando randomly throughout the year with my little man. 

  A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is goofy and can joke around. Someone who can go to a country show and sing with me dispite my bad voice. Someone who loves kids and understands my son always comes first!


----------



## OLIVIA'S DADDY

First Name: Michael

Location: Northeast Massachusetts

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Shaved head/Hazel

Body Type: Few extra pounds

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Construction

Do you have any kids: 1 daughter (6)

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Sports, Disneyworld, Beach, Relaxing with friends.

Favorite movie: Batman; Dark Knight Rises

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast/Belle/Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I'm tall (think Beast tall),play most sports, the beach, and swimming. Hate smoking, liars, and arguing. Laid back and quiet for the most part. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
Of course attraction is key, funny, smart, Disneylover, not too serious. Someone friendly and fun, with a sense of humor.


----------



## OhBother

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm sorry you lost your son.



I appreciate that very much. It means a lot. Thank you!


----------



## 3PrinceMom

First Name: Courtney

Location: Michigan

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: RN

Do you have any kids: 3 boys

Do you have any pets: Dog, Simba

Favorite activities: Disney, sports

Favorite movie: Song of the South; All Disney movies

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Mickey, I really love them all!

A little bit about yourself: Quiet and shy

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney! Honest and loyal!


----------



## SolitaryPhoenix

First Name: Karen

Location: Lakeland, FL  (less than hour from WDW!)

Age: 50

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette for the most part , and greyish/greenish eyes

Body Type: BBW, but not happy about it, definitely working on it! 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Insurance claim adjuster

Do you have any kids: yes, one 

Do you have any pets: yes, 1 dog, 1 cat, a bearded dragon and 2 degus

Favorite activities: Well, obviously, going to Disney.   I love traveling, but I don't fly, so I go by foot, car, train, or boat, and consider the journey part of the trip. I suppose I should also let any prospective Disney partner know I don't do thrill rides, have a tricky stomach, so POTC, HM, Maelstrom are about my speed.   I enjoy going to the movies, museums, spending time with family. I also enjoy camping and hiking. Don't hunt or fish.

Favorite movie: Hmmm, there are a few... Jaws, Tremors, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, The 13th Warrior, the Harry Potter series.

Favorite color(s): deep burgundy, green, black

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink, Jasmine, Mickey

A little bit about yourself: This is always the hard part - I always either write too much or too little! I moved about 10 years ago to Florida from Long Island, NY, and love it - can easily do without snow and ice forever!  Don't really see myself relocating, but then again, WDW is already less than an hour drive away (depending on traffic ), why would I need to move?  I'm a DVC member at AKL, and am a big animal lover.  I'm a pro-choice liberal with the occasional conservative tendency. I respect most religions, but I don't currently follow any traditional belief system. Honesty is a huge priority. I don't smoke, do drugs, and drink only occasionally. Oh, and I'm not nearly as dull as I may sound on "paper".  

A little bit about your ideal match: Male. Taller than me (and I'm about 5'7"-5'8"). A little on the heavy side is fine, as I am "Pooh-size" myself, and while I'm working on bringing my weight down, I'm aware I will never be a twig! Caucasian or Hispanic. I generally date men that are younger than me (9 years was the biggest difference so far!), and would really prefer not to date too much older than me, maybe 3 or so years older...?


----------



## lisaviolet

*Happy to be at HHI in 2009 and this past NYE - ringing in 2013 in WDW.  

*First Name:* Lisa

*Location*: Toronto - but don't let that stop you! 

*Age:*: 46

*Hair/Eye Color:* Auburn/most say blue - I say grey

*Body Type: *See above

*Ethnicity:* White as in really white a la sunscreen city 

*Do you have any kids:* No.

*Favorite activities:* Hand's down and back around - ROAD TRIPS!   Who doesn't love a road trip?   Well, some people, I guess.  But I have no understanding of such a creature.  Laughing.  Loudly.  

*Favorite movie:* Can't choose. 

*Favorite color(s):* No clue really.  I'm sure that makes me sound like a catch.  

*Favorite Disney character(s):* More a WDW - the place, the land, the resorts than a character girl.  Although I ADORE the villains!

*A little bit about yourself:* Did I mention I ADORE road trips?  .  Love the city.  Love exploring cities - any and all but NYC - well my heart lives there.  Love the ocean. Love the lake.  Love spontaneity.   Love travel.  Love food.  LOVE.  LOVE.  LOVE.  

*A little bit about your ideal match:* Well Jeff Van Gundy is  but he's married.  So obviously entertaining matters more than anything else.  And entertaining can mean different things to different people, right?    But chemistry is chemistry.  And chemistry is very important to me.  

And if you don't live close - for me, that's not an issue.  Who knows where anything can go and plus I enjoy meeting new people regardless.


----------



## DisneyTXbride

.


----------



## sassysasha

:love


----------



## pookie10

I found my prince, I think.... fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sfmarine

...


----------



## dns2751

First Name: Diana

Location: Buffalo, NY - but would love to live somewhere the sun shines once in a while

Age: 29 for two more months

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: Petite (only 5' 2")

Ethnicity: White - German/English

Occupation: Sales for a Frozen Food Manufacturer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A cat

Favorite activities: Going to Disney (of course) and reading

Favorite movie: For a laugh - The Hangover; For a cry - Return to Me

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy and Sleeping Beauty

A little bit about yourself: I am a devote Christian.  I am currently working full time as well as getting my MBA which does not leave a lot of free.  I love my family and friends.  
I try to get to Orlando as much as possible (love the Southwest direct flights).  I am a proud DVC owner at Bay Lake Tower and Grand Floridian.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would like someone fun and funny.


----------



## Lawwgrrl

First Name: Jade

Location: Glasgow, Scotland

Age: 27

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Brunette / Hazel

Body Type:Slim

Ethnicity:White, British

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:A chihuahua

Favorite activities:Go-karting, cinema, F1, skydiving, gaming, chilling with friends

Favorite movie:Despicable Me, Harry Potter, Star Wars

Favorite color(s):Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):Merida 

A little bit about yourself: Full time postgraduate (masters) student, studying International Law and Security. I'm surprisingly intelligent, I hide it well at times but I am very down to earth, approachable and friendly.


----------



## Andrew015

First Name: Andrew

Location: Cleveland, Ohio 

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn / baby blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Purcasing manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets:  Two goofy cats

Favorite activities:  boating, exercising, being outdoors in general, building something around the house, planning the next Disney adventure

Favorite Movie:  Braveheart, Last of the Mohicans... Cheesy movie:  Top Gun... Disney movie:  Lion King, Swiss Family Robinson

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald

A little bit about yourself: I am a hard working, kind, young professional with a huge passion for WDW.  I recently purchased my dream house in Cleveland, Ohio and truly enjoy the never-ending list of projects that comes along with home ownership. I own a piece of the magic (Disney Vacation Club), and vacation to my home resort (VWL) at least once per year.  Looking to add on with a second home resort to accommodate two trips annually - spring and fall.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I'm looking for someone to share my love of WDW with, someone who understands it and might just be as crazy about the place as me!  Or more, if that's even possible. My ideal girl would have her act together career wise, be loyal to a fault, and wear a crazy, infectious smile 7 days/ week.


----------



## Torquemada

First Name: Rob

Location: London, United Kingdom

Age: 41

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Colour: Black hair, green eyes

Body Type: Normal

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT Manager

Do you have any kids: No, but I would like some one day

Do you have any pets: No

Favourite activities: reading, movies, music, but my favourite activity is going to theme parks. I love roller coasters and other rides.

Favourite Movie: Brazil, Fight Club, Shawshank Redemption, The Dark Knight Rises

Favourite color(s): Green

Favourite Disney character(s): Jessica Rabbit (please don't tell me that doesn't count!)

A little bit about yourself: I am a 41 year old IT manager, in South London. I can be a bit shy when I meet people the first time. I've just recently got back from a holiday (or vacation, if you prefer) from Orlando. I loved how happy Disney made my sister's kids. I'd love some of my own kids one day, so I can take them to Disney, too. I also like the other theme parks in Orlando. I like to think of myself as a thrill junkie!

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a happy, open minded person who cares about her appearance, but is not too obsessive about it. She would be a professional person, but would like children at some point.


----------



## lilmisstude07

First Name: Jessica

Location: Gilbert, AZ 

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/ Hazel

Body Type: Average, but slimming down

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: RN

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: One Dog named Darcy

Favorite activities: reading, going to movies, spending time with family and friends, traveling, Disney Trips

Favorite Movie: Wow, I'm a movie addict so I have way too many to name here. Disney: Cinderella, Lady and the Tramp, Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie, Cinderella, Ariel, Boo

A little bit about yourself: I am a RN in the neonatal intensive care unit and recently moved back to my home state of Arizona this year. I love to read and watch movies and have recently discovered the joys of working out and pushing my body to the limit. I am looking forward to the weather cooling down so I can pursue some outdoor activities here in AZ. I love all things Disney and have an annual pass to Disneyland Resort which I visit 2-3 times a year depending on my work schedule. I went to WDW for the first time last summer and loved it though I'll admit I was a tad bit overwhelmed with all the planning it required vs the laid back atmosphere of Disneyland, but I look forward to going back there some day! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a guy who has similiar Christian values, enjoys seeking out life's adventures, can laugh at himself and will love and support me. It would also be helpful if he understood my Disney obsession, he doesn't have to be as nuts as I am but it would be nice if I didn't feel like I was dragging him along with me.  

I am looking forward to meeting new people.


----------



## gymjen

First Name: Jennifer

Location: Cleveland Ohio

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette 

Body Type: thin/athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: yes, one 

Do you have any pets: 1 cat

Favorite activities: travel, outdoors, sporting events, hiking/camping, concerts

Favorite movie: all time favorite - dirty dancing and top gun...diney movie Brave (i cried and loved seeing such a strong mother in a disney movie)

Favorite color(s): purple or blue

Favorite Disney character(s): always had a soft spot for pooh

A little bit about yourself: Ugh, i have done the online dating thing and i suck at these things.  Basically, i am a normal, well educated adult.  I like kids and am well respected in my job.  I just finished my masters degree and have some free time on my hands this summer so i have decided to plan a disney trip.  I am better at relationships than dating, and have done the long term thing numerous times, but have not been married.  I want to find someone to enjoy life with, to laugh with, and to have fun with, and sometimes a shoulder to cry on would be nice, but I have a pretty good life and i am not looking for someone to save me or improve me or be a father for my daughter.  

A little bit about your ideal match: male, employed, educated, attractive, light hearted...doesn't seem to complicated but i haven't had much luck finding lately

don't know how to attach pics but will send them if interested


----------



## Andrew015

gymjen said:
			
		

> First Name: Jennifer
> 
> Location: Cleveland Ohio
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brunette
> 
> Body Type: thin/athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: teacher
> 
> Do you have any kids: yes, one
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 cat
> 
> Favorite activities: travel, outdoors, sporting events, hiking/camping, concerts
> 
> Favorite movie: all time favorite - dirty dancing and top gun...diney movie Brave (i cried and loved seeing such a strong mother in a disney movie)
> 
> Favorite color(s): purple or blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): always had a soft spot for pooh
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Ugh, i have done the online dating thing and i suck at these things.  Basically, i am a normal, well educated adult.  I like kids and am well respected in my job.  I just finished my masters degree and have some free time on my hands this summer so i have decided to plan a disney trip.  I am better at relationships than dating, and have done the long term thing numerous times, but have not been married.  I want to find someone to enjoy life with, to laugh with, and to have fun with, and sometimes a shoulder to cry on would be nice, but I have a pretty good life and i am not looking for someone to save me or improve me or be a father for my daughter.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: male, employed, educated, attractive, light hearted...doesn't seem to complicated but i haven't had much luck finding lately
> 
> don't know how to attach pics but will send them if interested



PM sent!


----------



## Yuri445

*First Name:* Mercy

*Location:* South Korea 

*Age:* 29

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Black / Dark brown

*Body Type:* Full Figure

*Ethnicity:* African-American

*Occupation:* Teacher

*Do you have any kids:* No, not yet

*Do you have any pets:* No

*Favorite activities:* Traveling, Reading, and Swimming

*Favorite movie:* Too many to mention

*Favorite color(s):* Green

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Pocahontas

*A little bit about yourself:* I like many things. Above all, I read to relax and have some alone time. I also consider napping a hobby. I live in South Korea now but will be going back to the US in October and I can't wait. I miss my family and friends. I LOVE traveling and have been to and lived in many countries. Of course I love Disney, but I've only been there once and plan to ratify that this fall. I also love learning about culture and diversity.  I very much enjoy baking and trying new recipes. Of course, I can't forget about hanging out with friends. 

*A little bit about your ideal match:* Someone who likes to travel and is adaptable in different environments. Someone who will not just tolerance but respect cultural differences. I'm looking for someone who's funny (can make me laugh because I love laughing), loves Disney, has a good head on their shoulders, open minded, good guy, and is financially stable.


----------



## idiocratic

First Name: Danielle

Location: Cockeysville, MD

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Naturally my hair is dark brown. Currently it's a red violet shade. Eyes are brown.

Body Type: BBW

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Front Desk Manager at a Hair Salon & Personal Caregiver

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: 1 dog named Reggie

Favorite activities: Watching hockey, listening to music, video games, watching movies & tv, reading, cooking, arts & crafts, and working on my vinyl record collection.

Favorite movie: Sixteen Candles. Fav Disney movie is the original Alice In Wonderland.

Favorite color(s): Purple & red.

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell, Stitch, Minnie, Belle.

A little bit about yourself: I'm a laid back person who likes to take one day at a time and laugh when ever possible. I'm willing to try anything once. I'm fascinated with London and dream of going there soon. I also watch a lot of British television.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind and funny and just likes to enjoy life as I do.






A photo of me and the Washington Capitals mascot Slapshot at the annual season ticket holder party.


----------



## littlemermaidariel12

First name: M

Location :  Houston, tx

Age: 44

Sex: F

Hair/ eyes : brown

Body type:  average

Ethnicity : Hispanic

Occupation : acct coordinator 

Children: yes 2

Pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities : going to the movies, beach, theater, fishing. Watching football (texans fan). 

Favorite movies - too many to name 

Favorite color : purple

Favorite character : Ariel

A little about me:  never know what to put on these things. I'm fairly shy until I get comfortable with someone.  Im pretty laid back like to hang out with friends when time allows.  My time with my children is important. Guess if you have questions please ask. 

My ideal match:  looking for someone who is also laid back.  Likes to travel - especially to Disney. Can enjoy a game but also likes to get dressed up and go out. Likes going to the beach. Gentleman. Educated.


----------



## Torquemada

Jennifer - I can't PM you as my post count isn't high enough, and you sound a very nice person. I live in the UK, if this doesn't put you off let me know, and we can exchange pics, etc.


----------



## Jillinwonderland

First Name: Jill

Location: Tampa, Fl

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: student

Do you have any kids: no (but hoping one day!)

Do you have any pets: no, but I love dogs and my roommate has two cats.

Favorite activities: Besides going to Disney World ? I love spending time in bookstores (prefer used, they have more personality!), I also love writing, going to movies, museums, singing.

Favorite movie: Anything Disney/Pixar. There are many others as well but I can't think of them right now.

Favorite color(s): purple and turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Belle, Mickey, Auroa, Figment, Orange Bird

A little bit about yourself: I'm currently attending USF to get my B.A in Communications after taking a few semesters off here and there. I was born and raised here in Fl and have an AP to WDW. I'm not really sure what else to put here so feel free to PM me and ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has it together in his life. Someone I can "bring home to Mom", yes, looking for one of those guys. That's really all. And of course a love for Disney


----------



## key2ursoul

OhBother said:


> First Name:  Mickey!!  (Real name is Michael, but have gone by Mickey since birth. Named after Mickey Mantle)
> 
> Location: Jacksonville, FL
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Pooh sized. I could stand a few more walks around Epcot
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Loss Prevention Technician at a large insurance company
> 
> Do you have any kids: My little boy, Tristan, is in heaven. An angel on my shoulders
> 
> Do you have any pets: No, but love most dogs
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney, of course. Attending sporting events. Big movie lover
> 
> Favorite movie: Star Wars, Field of Dreams, Silence of the Lambs, A Perfect World, just to name a few
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red and Black...Go Dawgs!
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, of course
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Feel free to ask anything. I like to keep things simple. I don't get worked up about a lot of things. Try to spend my days as happy as can be.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Just someone who is honest from the get go, even if honesty hurts sometimes. Being a Disney fan obviously wouldn't hurt!



Pooh sized! Love it...that's such a cute description


----------



## Anri

First Name: Chelsea

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 23, will be 24 in July

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair/blue eyes

Body Type: Petite

Ethnicity: Causcasian

Occupation: Paralegal

Do you have any kids:  No, but someday

Do you have any pets: I have one dog named Kiera

Favorite activities:  Sleeping, eating, laughing, dancing, watching movies, and cuddling with my dog

Favorite movie:  Rebecca, favorite Disney Movie is Snow White

Favorite color(s): Aqua

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse 

A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh and have a good time.  I smile a lot.  I am short but mighty.  My dog outweighs me.  Though I have a career, I grew up dancing and still love to teach ballet as a substitute.  It's part of who I am.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who loves Disney as much as I do!  Someone who is has goals in life and isn't afraid to chase them.  And someone who loves to smile.


----------



## singsweetnightingale

First Name: Sarah

Location: Oxford, UK

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Fat and fabulous.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Graduate/jobseeker!

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Reading, traveling, Disney, tumblr

Favorite movie: Disney: Alice in Wonderland, Non Disney: Hook

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Donald, CJS, Peter Pan ... ok, I'll stop.

A little bit about yourself: I'm Oxford born and bred. I'm about to graduate with a degree in English and I have no idea where I'll go next but all I want to do is work for Disney and start having adventures!

A little bit about your ideal match: Ambitious, kind-hearted, someone who I can have interesting conversations and debates with. A Disnerd who can make me laugh.


----------



## visionsfantastic

First Name: Natalie

Location: UK

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Blue 

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Currently on Maternity Leave

Do you have any kids: 2. aged 6 and 4 months 

Do you have any pets: Cat, called Max

Favorite activities: spending time with family, helping others plan wdw trips 

Favorite movie: To hard, between .. Tangled, Peter Pan, Pinocchio and Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s):turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s)inocchio

A little bit about yourself: I'm 24, i have two little boys, i have a variety of tattoos, i have johnny cash lyrics on my chest, and other larger ones and want more so i wont really get on to well with someone whos against them lol .. unfortunatly i've been unlucky inlove and want to meet a guy with similar interests and to spend a family filled life together 





A little bit about your ideal match: like minded, honest, funny, family orientated


----------



## cmon71

First Name: Chris

Location: Wilmington, DE

Age: 42

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average/ Few extra

Ethnicity: W

Occupation: Paralegal

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Beagle named Molly

Favorite activities: Many...mainly involving Orlando vacations and vacation planning

Favorite movie: Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto

A little bit about yourself: Been on 2 solo Orlando trips in the past year...one to WDW and one to USF...would like to meet someone with similar interests so maybe I don't need to go solo anymore lol

A little bit about your ideal match: 32-48..F..close to DE/PA/NJ/MD area...someone who enjoys hitting Orlando 2x/year, or at least once!


----------



## levenhopper

Well, I'm going to repost since a bunch has changed since my last survey.  Here we go:

First Name: Jordan

Location: Now in Cleveland, OH, but I'll be in Orlando August 12-January 3 as part of the Disney College Program!

Age: 24

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Black/blue

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Paramedic, but returning to college as a PR/Marketing major

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: One dog and two cats shared among everyone in the house

Favorite activities: Going to concerts, sporting events (mainly hockey and baseball, but I'll go to anything that is going on in town), hanging out with friends, exploring things to do nearby.  I'm sure when I'm in Disney that I'll add going to the parks and Universal to that list.

Favorite movie: Airplane (yes, it came out before I was born.  It's still hilarious!)

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): I never like this question, because I have so many.  If you combine Disney with Pixar, I'd pick Woody.  Going with traditional Disney, I'd pick Simba.

A little bit about yourself: I'm just a guy trying to make it through college while working two jobs and still trying to have a life.  I'm usually pretty laid back, and like to think that I have a decent sense of humor.  I work hard at school and my jobs, but also love and value time to just hang out with friends.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone laid back and down to earth.  Having a sense of humor is a must-have!  As is the ability to not take yourself seriously all the time.  I'm usually always on the go, even in my free time (I'd much rather go out and do something than just sit at home on the couch), so someone who likes going out and exploring would be a plus!

Feel free to PM me or find me on Facebook (facebook.com/leventhal) if you wanna chat!  Even if it's just because you are looking for a friend to explore the parks with, thats totally fine!


----------



## carverebain

Ha, I didn't even realize that one of the complimentary shampoo bottles from my Disney trip was in the photo. 

First Name: 
Joel

Location: 
Arlington, VA, USA

Age: 
31

Sex:
Male

Hair/Eye Color:
Brown

Body Type:
Pleasingly Plump. Thats the about the best way I can put it. 

Ethnicity:
Caucasion

Occupation: 
Federal Goverment IT Contractor

Do you have any kids:
Nope

Do you have any pets:
2 ferrets and some fish. 

Favorite activities:
I kinda collect hobbies. I play video games occasionally, and I try to catch a baseball game once and a while. 

Favorite movie:
I watch a lot of movies, but currently my favorite is The King's Speech.

Favorite color(s):
Black

Favorite Disney character(s):
Edward "Eddie" Valiant from Who Framed Roger Rabbit. I give my arm and a leg for a sequel to this movie. 






A little bit about yourself: 
I'm a transplant to DC area from West Virginia. I've here for about 7 years now working for the National Science Foundation. I only recently rediscovered my love of Disney World. I went there a few times as a kid, and I never wanted to leave. I remember thinking to myself that when I "grew up" I would return without having to get my parents to take me.  Also, about a year before that trip my grandfather passed. He really like taking trips to Disney, and went into considerable debt taking us there. So out of wanting to reconnect with some memories of my grandfather, and also wanting to have a great vacation, I went on a solo last December. I had a blast. I hope to return to WDW come December of 2014. Hopefully, I'll find special girl to bring along with me.






Here is a "meh" photo of me in front of the castle. 

Anyway, I am pretty much a regular guy. I like sports (though I really don't follow any teams enough to really know any thing about the players), and other guy things, blah, blah, blah..... 

A little bit about your ideal match:
I am open to all possiblities. I don't judge, but I prefer to date someone who smokes or is it aleast okay with my cigarette smoking.

Anyway, PM if you would like to talk.

Edit: stupid spelling errors


----------



## visionsfantastic

My pic too 






[/IMG]


----------



## bluepirategrl

:    First Name:  Sarah
 Location:   South Carolina
Age: 29
   Sex:  female
Hair/Eye Color:  brown
Body Type:  Slender
Ethnicity:  White
Occupation:  Baker 
Do you have any kids:  none
Do you have any pets:  none
Favorite activities:  Scrapbooking, watching movies
Favorite movie:  Pirates of the Caribbean Curse of the Black Pearl, Little Mermaid, Mary Poppins
 Favorite color(s):  Dark Blue
Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Barbossa, Eeyore
 A little bit about yourself: I'm a huge Disney fan and try to go to Disney World once a year. I have a great family and a good job. 
   A little bit about your ideal match:   I would love to be with someone that enjoys Disney as much as me and won't make fun of the obsession.


----------



## steven05

First Name: Steven

Location: LR for right now.  Seems I live at the airport sometimes though.

Age: 26

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Systems Mgr at a University

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: a husky...but she lives at my parents house

Favorite activities: Travel, music, concerts, skiing, hiking

Favorite movie: Too many to choose from

Favorite color(s): Dark blue or green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Pluto

A little bit about yourself: Love traveling, visiting disney of course, along with other parks, outdoor activities/sports, going to concerts,  playing guitar/piano/drums, going out with friends.  Finishing up my MBA.  I'm an outgoing guy, love to have fun.

A little bit about your ideal match: Funny girl who can hold an intelligent conversation and likes to travel...just likes to have fun in general! Gotta be able to go to the parks with me of course!  Feel free to ask me anything


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

_First Name: Melissa

Location: Coral Springs, FL

Age: 23 (24 on July 24)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Retail Associate (Ross) and Assistant Manager (Shell)

Do you have any kids: No  

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, Singing, Swimming, Biking, Hiking, Walking, Jogging, and more

Favorite movie: There are way to many to name lol

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Belle, Rapunzel, Stitch, and Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I am a hard working woman currently working two jobs. In my free time I like to go to the beach, mall, movies, museums, parks, and theme parks (mostly Disney lol). I am honest, loving, trustworthy, loyal, respectful, kind, and caring. I have a great personality and sense of humor. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I want someone who loves Disney as much as I do. He has to be honest, loving, trustworthy, loyal, respectful, kind, and caring. He also has to have a great personality and sense of humor. I want someone I can laugh with and have a great time with. If you are him feel free to send me a message I will be glad to write back and get to know you. Take care _


----------



## SarahBeth79

long time lurker, first time poster:

First Name: Sarah

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: none

Favorite activities: anything outdoors and disney

Favorite movie: finding nemo

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I'm a fun loving teacher that loves to travel, of course my favorite place to travel to is the house of mouse.

A little bit about your ideal match: Ok I'll be honest, and I'm not sure you guys want me posting here or under another section of the board.  I like women, so I'm looking for another woman that enjoys traveling and can hold a good conversation.  If I've posted in the wrong place, then I apologize.


----------



## pookie10

SarahBeth79 said:


> long time lurker, first time poster:
> 
> First Name: Sarah
> 
> Location: Charlotte, NC
> 
> Age: 33
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Teacher
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: none
> 
> Favorite activities: anything outdoors and disney
> 
> Favorite movie: finding nemo
> 
> Favorite color(s): pink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a fun loving teacher that loves to travel, of course my favorite place to travel to is the house of mouse.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Ok I'll be honest, and I'm not sure you guys want me posting here or under another section of the board.  I like women, so I'm looking for another woman that enjoys traveling and can hold a good conversation.  If I've posted in the wrong place, then I apologize.



I think its ok you posted here...  Its a singles board, you are looking for someone...thats the idea


----------



## SarahBeth79

pookie10 said:


> I think its ok you posted here...  Its a singles board, you are looking for someone...thats the idea



Thanks!!


----------



## disneykid4ever

Poster has deleted message


----------



## Wasre

pookie10 said:


> I think its ok you posted here...  Its a singles board, you are looking for someone...thats the idea



Totally appropriate.


----------



## KC78

Thought it was time for an update since it has been a few 

First Name: Kristi

Location: Massachusetts

Age: 34

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Auburn/Blue

Body Type:BBW aka "Pooh Sized"  

Ethnicity: American

Occupation:Professional Mommy

Do you have any kids:2 beautiful girls

Do you have any pets:I have a Cavalier who is my little baby boy and a hamster who is my lil buddy!!!.

Favorite activities: Disney vacation planning (of course!!!), boardgames, movies, spending time with family and friends, baking, long drives with no destination in mind, zoo, amusement parks, apple picking, the Drive-in...this list could go on and on... 

Favorite movie:Don't have just one Fav...but high on the list is The Princess Bride

Favorite color(s):Purple, Midnight Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Flynn

A little bit about yourself: I'm a happily single Mom who loves life. I live it one day at a time and try to enjoy every moment I'm given. I'm silly and love to laugh and love making others laugh. I can be corny and sarcastic (but not mean or hurtful). I'm caring, generous, honest, a bit of a procrastinator, easily distracted, and love unconditionally. I'm nonjudgmental and very open minded. I'm not perfect and I don't try to be. I am passionate about things I feel strongly about and I always try to get people to see both sides of a situation (I tend to play devil's advocate a lot). I'm a polished (makeup and styled hair) T-shirt and jeans kinda gal. High heels, designer purses and manicured nails are not me. I'd much rather save that money for a trip to Disney!!!

A little bit about your ideal match: I just want to be with someone who is open minded, happy, honest, respectful, loves kids and isn't looking for perfection. A man who knows that a relationship requires hard work and compromise to be successful. Someone FUNNY, sweet and caring...just looking for a GENUINE "Nice Guy".


----------



## KC78

OLIVIA'S DADDY said:


> First Name: Michael
> 
> Location: Northeast Massachusetts
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Shaved head/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Few extra pounds
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Construction
> 
> Do you have any kids: 1 daughter (6)
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Sports, Disneyworld, Beach, Relaxing with friends.
> 
> Favorite movie: Batman; Dark Knight Rises
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Beast/Belle/Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm tall (think Beast tall),play most sports, the beach, and swimming. Hate smoking, liars, and arguing. Laid back and quiet for the most part.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> Of course attraction is key, funny, smart, Disneylover, not too serious. Someone friendly and fun, with a sense of humor.



Hi!!!  
Where in Mass????


----------



## Dalamara

Ooooh 2 Mass people!!!   Hi you guys!!! South of Boston over here!


----------



## Krista in MA

I think there's four of us. Does that make a party?  I'm just south of Boston.


----------



## monarchs21

I'm pretty sure I posted on this thread a while back so I figured I would update it!

First Name: Dwayne

Location: VA Beach

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: athletically big lol

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: student/retail

Do you have any kids: nope...want some one day though!

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Sports, Disneyworld, politics, do it yourself home improvement projects

Favorite movie: Forest Gump, Scent of a Woman

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Love sports....both playing and watching (it takes my mind of life, even if it's just for a little while) I also love country music...i'm a shower version of Johnny Cash haha

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is down to earth and knows what she wants in life...and of course someone who enjoys going to Disneyworld!


----------



## pookie10

disneykid4ever said:


> It's been quite some time since I was on here, so hey there everyone!
> 
> First Name: Melinda, but you can call me Mindy
> 
> Location: Firestone, Colorado
> 
> Age: 41
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown
> 
> Body Type: Curvy/Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Spanish/Portuguese
> 
> Occupation: Dispatcher in the oil field
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: 3 dogs, love them to death!
> 
> Favorite activities: Spending time at the beach when I go home to Hawaii, meeting new people, LAUGHING, movies, cooking, great conversations with interesting people, GOING TO DISNEY!!, shopping, traveling, reading, spending time outside, car shows, music/concerts, trying new foods/new experiences.
> 
> Favorite movie: The Incredibles/Ratatouille/An Affair to Remember/The Holiday/300/Pirates of the Caribbean/Holiday Inn
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Pluto, CAPTAIN JACK SPARROW
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love anything Disney and seriously go through withdrawals if I don't visit a park at least once a year...right now, seriously jonesing for a trip! It just makes me happy to be there! Lol I am really fun and upbeat and love to laugh and really connect with people. I have a deep love for animals and cant imagine my life without dogs in it.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet someone who lives near me and is into going to Disney parks as much as I am, loves to try new things, is patient and kind, a good communicator, is generous, tries to take care of themselves physically and mentally, is young at heart but knows when to be serious, is chivalrous, has a great smile and a sense of humor, has goals in life and is not afraid to show how they really feel about me. Someone who loves to have a good snuggle!



YAY another Coloradoan!!!


----------



## bettyann29

littlemermaidariel12 said:


> First name: M
> 
> Location :  Houston, tx
> 
> Age: 44
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/ eyes : brown
> 
> Body type:  average
> 
> Ethnicity : Hispanic
> 
> Occupation : acct coordinator
> 
> Children: yes 2
> 
> Pets: 1 dog
> 
> Favorite activities : going to the movies, beach, theater, fishing. Watching football (texans fan).
> 
> Favorite movies - too many to name
> 
> Favorite color : purple
> 
> Favorite character : Ariel
> 
> A little about me:  never know what to put on these things. I'm fairly shy until I get comfortable with someone.  Im pretty laid back like to hang out with friends when time allows.  My time with my children is important. Guess if you have questions please ask.
> 
> My ideal match:  looking for someone who is also laid back.  Likes to travel - especially to Disney. Can enjoy a game but also likes to get dressed up and go out. Likes going to the beach. Gentleman. Educated.



Hello fellow Texan..  Not too many of them here on the boards!! I live in Dallas/Fort Worth area!! Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## nikkib25

First Name: Nikki

Location: Liverpool, UK

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/blue

Body Type: A bit extra

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Medical coder, former WDW cast member

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Planning my next trip to Disney, watching football (soccer), rock music

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid, Lion King

Favorite color(s): Green, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Simba, Pluto

A little bit about yourself: A relative late starter with my trips to WDW, I was 21 the first time I visited and ended up working there on the International College Program 9 months later! Since then I've been at least once a year and can't get enough! I'm easy going, sociable and open minded.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with a big sense of humour and can laugh at themselves. Not scared to try new things, is career driven but would like to settle down eventually. Oh, and likes visiting Disney!


----------



## kmb584

First Name: Kristen

*Location:* Right outside of Scranton, PA

*Age:* 29

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Red and Blue

*Body Type:* Average

*Ethnicity:* Caucasian

*Occupation:* RN and Charge Nurse of a long term care facility

*Do you have any kids:* One daughter, a 4-year-old who can navigate her way around WDW better than most adults! 

*Do you have any pets: *A red-eared slider (turtle) that my roommate's dad bought for me (and my roommate) during freshman year of college ('02).  Hers lasted the summer, my guy is still kicking strong after 11 years!  He's eaten me out of house and home (almost literally, considering the tank upgrades) but Sebastian is one heck of a happy turtle. 

*Favorite activities:* I love to travel, read, shop.

*Favorite movie:* Disney?  Cinderella and Toy Story top that list.

*Favorite color(s):* Green and pink

*Favorite Disney character(s):* As of late, I'm quite fond of Sully and Boo.  Cindy, SW, and the Toy Story gang also join the list.

*A little bit about yourself:* I live a very busy life where the alarm goes off at 4:30am and I'm lucky if my head hits the pillow by 12am.  I'm a single mom without any help therefore my daughter's care falls fully into my hands, and because of that you'll often find me working from 7am - 11pm in order to not only make ends meet but to ensure us our twice yearly visits to WDW.

*A little bit about your ideal match:* It HAS to be someone who understands my passion for visiting WDW, as well as being financially and emotionally stable.

Picture?  Sure!



​


----------



## aawildcat

First Name: Billy

Location: Verona, NY (central ny-near utica)

Age: 34

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: DOD (govt worker)

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: One crazy cat named Whiskey 

Favorite activities: I love soccer, traveling, disney and theme parks

Favorite movie: Back to the future, Newsies, Transformers

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): the dog from pirates, the alien from stitch/alien encounter, Mickey, Beaker

A little bit about yourself: I'm one of the nicest guys you will meet. I am not  a bar person and as I get older I find it harder and harder to meet someone. I like to travel and wish I could make it to Disney every year but thats not a possibility right now. I am going in October and running my first Disney race. So excited.

A little bit about your ideal match: To find someone who also loves disney, has some common interests and who I connect with.


----------



## JoshuaShaw

First Name: Joshua

Location: DFW, TX

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Background is broadcast television, though I'm training to (hopefully) become a firefighter.

Do you have any kids: Nope.

Do you have any pets: I do not, but I am an animal lover.

Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/weight training, going to the zoo, movies, biking, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding

Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, In Bruges, Pinocchio

Favorite color: Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions.  Eating sandwiches is not a must.


----------



## Anri

JoshuaShaw said:


> First Name: Joshua
> 
> Location: DFW, TX
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown
> 
> Body Type: Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Background is broadcast television, though I'm training to (hopefully) become a firefighter.
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope.
> 
> Do you have any pets: I do not, but I am an animal lover.
> 
> Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/weight training, going to the zoo, movies, biking, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding
> 
> Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, In Bruges, Pinocchio
> 
> Favorite color: Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions.  Eating sandwiches is not a must.



Lol.  The sandwiches bit had me laughing.  Welcome!


----------



## aawildcat

cinderella521 said:


> Hey all, I have been visiting the boards for awhile now and finally decided to bite the bullet and join. I am normally a very reserved person so this online forum thing is all new to me.
> 
> First Name: Kaitlin
> 
> Location: NY
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Sex:female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:brown/hazel
> 
> Body Typeetite
> 
> Ethnicity:caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Nursing school (graduate in May)
> 
> Do you have any kids:no
> 
> Do you have any pets:three family pets 2 cats and 1 overly spoiled dog
> 
> Favorite activities:i love sports both playing and watching.. I have trained in martial arts and follow football and the USWNT. I volunteer with my local ambulance corp and have a smmall group of friends that I hang out with.
> 
> Favorite movieh so many, but I must say I enjoy the national treasure movies and DaVinci Code
> 
> Favorite color(s):green and purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):cinderella, pluto, tigger, donald, grumpy, eeyore
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am altogether not a very outgoing person. I love Disney and have been going all my life. I graduate this May and will be entering the real world!! I love sports and being active in general.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:I would say someone who is active and holds similar interests to myself.



Uswnt? Would that be the USA women's soccer team?ny here to but central near syr and Utica.


----------



## aawildcat

jnoble82 said:


> First Name: Jen
> 
> Location: Syracuse, NY
> 
> Age: 29 until November 1st.  Then I turn 29 again.
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: blonde and blue
> 
> Body Type: I have some meat on my bones.
> 
> Ethnicity: I'm told German and maybe English.  I unfortunately don't know that much.
> 
> Occupation: I work in a science museum for kids.
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but someday!
> 
> Do you have any pets: A cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Watching tv, reading, being on the internet, going to football, basketball, hockey games, going out to eat, hanging out
> 
> Favorite movie: Shawshank Redemption, LA Confidential to name just a few. I go through phases
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue, green, purple, red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!, Stitch, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, I guess them all!
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I'm a little weird.  That's probably putting it mildly.  I'm a picky eater (read: cheap date, take me to McDonalds or any place with pizza and I'm happy).  I'm quiet, shy, and a bit socially awkward until I get to know someone.  I'm most comfortable in jeans and t-shirts and I like to watch sports.  My favorite thing about my job is doing demonstrations with the museum's ball python.  I don't mind pet snakes all that much .  I don't smoke and I'm not a huge drinker (maybe once or twice a month)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who doesn't mind a simple girl and is willing to be patient enough to get past the awkward quiet phase.  Be warned though, once you get me talking, I don't shut up!



Another person near me. Yippee. Is the museum the most? I've been there once. Can't wait till everything opens at destiny.


----------



## G00fy0ne

.


----------



## taranae04

First Name: Tara

Location: Staunton, Virginia

Age: 27

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/ green

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: photographer

Do you have any kids: yes

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: dancing, photography, listening to music, watching movies, walking

Favorite movie: Disney- Lion King, other- Grease

Favorite color(s): orange

Favorite Disney character(s): too many to list!

A little bit about yourself: single mother, very outgoing and laid-back, creative, full-time student of religion, Christian, fun-loving

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who has goals, some shared interests (at least Disney) loves kids, is adventurous and up for travel, Christian, good sense of humor


----------



## BigDisneyGuy

First Name: Jim

Location: PA

Age: 46

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type: fit

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: IT Manager

Do you have any pets: dog

Favorite activities: volleyball, going to WDW.

Favorite movie: too many to name

Favorite Disney character(s): too many to name

A little bit about yourself: I like to stay active but also relax and catch a show/movie.  I treat people the way I would hope they treat me.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who really likes Disney.


----------



## BigDisneyGuy

goofyfigment said:


> First Name:  K
> 
> Location:  Northeast PA
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Sex: female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: reddish brown/blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: average
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: Insurance Agent
> 
> Do you have any kids: 1 - in college
> 
> Do you have any pets: dog
> 
> Favorite activities: planning disney trips
> 
> Favorite movie: lady and the tramp and ironman
> 
> Favorite color(s): purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am 35 years old and i am completely addicted to the orlando area, cant just say disney because i am perfectly happy just going to universal.  I try to attend HHN every year, but 2011 that did not happen, hoping i get to go in 2013.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is fun loving and not too serious.  Someone who understands when given the choice i will go to central florida over the beach, i would love to do a disney cruise some day so this would be a plus if my match was in agreement.



Hi, 
My name is Jim.  I am from Southeastern PA.  I love planning trips to Disney as well.  My name on this site is BigDisneyGuy.  Would love to chat.  Have a great day.
Jim


----------



## lisaviolet

JoshuaShaw said:


> First Name: Joshua
> 
> I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.
> 
> Eating sandwiches is not a must.





OMG, hysterical.  

You're too young for me Joshua but boy are you entertaining.


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Stocker for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc.  Watching sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo and Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun.  I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?)  I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while.  A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year).  Likes to travel and is a family person.

It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.


----------



## Pixiedust2758

Might as well give this a try. Meet some new Disney friends. 

First Name: Angela

Location: Columbus, OH

Age: 29

Sex: I'm a lady

Hair/Eye Color: Brown x 2

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Administrative 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Just family pets - but I love animals (ahem, dogs, ahem)

Favorite activities: Drawing, Reading, Movies, (recently) Running, cooking & baking travel & just trying anything new...I love adventures!

Favorite movie: Shawshank Redemption, Gladiator, Love Actually; LOTR, Harry Potter (though for the previous two, prefer the books) Star Wars; Disney-wise: The Lion King, Finding Nemo & Toy Story 1, 2 & 3

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Chip & Dale; and all the silent ones (Dumbo, Djali, Dopey, etc.)

A little bit about yourself: Usually I say something about being a Disney freak (as a fair warning), but I guess I don't have to do that here, so not really certain how to sum up me in a few sentences. Just ask if you're curious! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Tolerates my obsessions (other than Disney & the world), even better if they join in. I believe in the old adage from Peter Pan of "never growing up," so while it's important to be serious at the appropriate times, I'd hope my match would be a kid at heart. If you know the difference between there, their & they're...bonus points!





(I'm on the right, and apparently in the wrong movie)


----------



## SleepingBelle

First Name: Jeana

Location: Gainesville, FL

Age: 37

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Blue

Body Type: In shape

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Independent Rep for fitness company and Singer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: one dog

Favorite activities: Exercising, Reading, Music, Going to Disney, having fun

Favorite movie: Everything Disney, Star Wars, Indiana Jones and so many more can't name them all.

Favorite color(s): Red, Black and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Sleeping Beauty and Belle (hence the screen name) 

A little bit about yourself: Ummm I'm a fitness rep for a great company so I like working out. I live two hours from WDW so that's awesome. I sang at WDW for 4 yrs at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. I started going to WDW when I was 8 and haven't stopped since. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to work out and have fun. Who is a "Prince of a guy"  Someone with a good sense of humor.

SORRY It's not letting me add a photo. Still won't let me add a picture but maybe soon.


----------



## ArielseekingEric

Krista in MA said:


> I think there's four of us. Does that make a party?  I'm just south of Boston.



Make that 5...i'm also south of Boston.


----------



## ArielseekingEric

ArielseekingEric said:


> Think it's time  to update my profile:
> Been a while since I posted this....
> First Name:Laura
> 
> Location: Metro south Boston
> 
> Age: 41
> 
> Sex: female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: red/blue
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: food service
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Trips to Disney, pub trivia, singing, reading, traveling
> 
> Favorite movie: The  Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Titanic
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue/Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel of course
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Love travel planning, singing in a local chorus, oldest child, still single.  Looking for someone who also has the"travel bug" especially loves all things Disney.


Updating my profile this way since I have forgotten how to add a post.


----------



## taranae04

JoshuaShaw said:


> First Name: Joshua
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions.  Eating sandwiches is not a must.



you made me laugh!  I do love hair!!! but unfortunately, not a sandwich person  will do the occasional hoagie though  ha ha


----------



## taranae04

monarchs21 said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted on this thread a while back so I figured I would update it!
> 
> First Name: Dwayne
> 
> Location: VA Beach
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown
> 
> Body Type: athletically big lol
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: student/retail
> 
> Do you have any kids: nope...want some one day though!
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Sports, Disneyworld, politics, do it yourself home improvement projects
> 
> Favorite movie: Forest Gump, Scent of a Woman
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Love sports....both playing and watching (it takes my mind of life, even if it's just for a little while) I also love country music...i'm a shower version of Johnny Cash haha
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is down to earth and knows what she wants in life...and of course someone who enjoys going to Disneyworld!



I live in VA, about 3 hours from the beach. into football?


----------



## Krista in MA

Krista in MA said:


> First Name:  Krista
> 
> Location:  in MA (Bostonish)
> 
> Age: 38
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  Brown / Blue
> 
> Body Type:  Short / Average
> 
> Ethnicity:  White mutt
> 
> Occupation:  dog walker, visit cats, birds, etc. when owners are away
> 
> Do you have any kids:  no
> 
> Do you have any pets:  my kitty Rocky =^..^= ~
> 
> Favorite activities:  seeing bands, movies, spending time with family & friends, biking, roller blading, walking, traveling (haven't been to Disney World since 2008 & haven't done much traveling other than NYC a few times & Baltimore since then due to time & money), reading, going to Red Sox games, and supporting the troops as best as I can.
> 
> Favorite movie(s):  Saving Private Ryan & Field of Dreams.  My guilty pleasure is Captain Ron.
> 
> Favorite Disney movie(s):  Candleshoe, the Ugly Dachshund, and Finding Nemo.
> 
> Favorite color(s):  a darker blue / gray mix.
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Eeyore, Dory, and Nemo.
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I'm very quiet.  I tend to open up once I get to know people and become more comfortable.  I can be silly, and I've been told I have a good sense of humor.  Much of the time I spend online is on the Disboards, FB, or on my favorite author's website.  I tend to stick to the horror / crime / sci-fi / history genre's but I do love Harry Potter.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:   He should have a good sense of humor, be able to make me laugh.  He must love animals (not all animals, but enough to want dogs, cats, or fish some day if he doesn't already have them, but why wouldn't he already?).  Non-smoker.  Having a job is important, but so is having a life outside of work.



Can't hurt to update - changed my age


----------



## JoshuaShaw

Anri said:


> Lol.  The sandwiches bit had me laughing.  Welcome!


Thanks! And thanks!



lisaviolet said:


> OMG, hysterical.
> 
> You're too young for me Joshua but boy are you entertaining.


Years of middle school bullying taught me to be funny, so I dedicate this to my 8th grade tormentors.



taranae04 said:


> you made me laugh!  I do love hair!!! but unfortunately, not a sandwich person  will do the occasional hoagie though  ha ha


I'm not a bigot; I don't discriminate against sandwich sub-genres. I'll even allow Oreos to count as some sort of magical dessert sandwich.


----------



## Krista in MA

JoshuaShaw said:


> I'm not a bigot; I don't discriminate against sandwich sub-genres. I'll even allow Oreos to count as some sort of magical dessert sandwich.



How about ice cream sandwiches? Yum!


----------



## JoshuaShaw

Krista in MA said:


> How about ice cream sandwiches? Yum!


There are two types of people in this world: people who enjoy ice cream sandwiches and people who need to be punched in the face.


----------



## ttintagel

JoshuaShaw said:


> There are two types of people in this world: people who enjoy ice cream sandwiches and people who need to be punched in the face.



And you know what feels good after a punch in the face? A nice, cold ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center 

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK this year at MK and was hooked.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus. I wouldn't mind moving if Id find the girl of my dreams.


----------



## pookie10

JoshuaShaw said:


> Thanks! And thanks!
> 
> 
> Years of middle school bullying taught me to be funny, so I dedicate this to my 8th grade tormentors.
> 
> 
> I'm not a bigot; I don't discriminate against sandwich sub-genres. I'll even allow Oreos to count as some sort of magical dessert sandwich.



Oreos FTW !!


----------



## Krista in MA

pookie10 said:


> Oreos FTW !!



Ice cream sandwiches ftw! Haha. Years and years ago I may have, once or twice, had a Mickey ice cream sandwich for lunch (hey, it's Disney! Haha). I can't say the same for Oreos


----------



## Anri

Krista in MA said:


> Ice cream sandwiches ftw! Haha. Years and years ago I may have, once or twice, had a Mickey ice cream sandwich for lunch (hey, it's Disney! Haha). I can't say the same for Oreos



Only once?  I've made a tradition of it!  Hahaha. When in Disney, who cares about diets and healthy eating?


----------



## bettyann29

..


----------



## Krista in MA

Anri said:


> Only once?  I've made a tradition of it!  Hahaha. When in Disney, who cares about diets and healthy eating?



Well....I do have to balance that with the popsicles (the Disney name escapes me!) that I have for breakfast


----------



## taranae04

JoshuaShaw said:


> I'm not a bigot; I don't discriminate against sandwich sub-genres. I'll even allow Oreos to count as some sort of magical dessert sandwich.



Good news for me!  Let's chat then


----------



## Grim Grinning Geek

I'm finally getting around to posting a profile. So here goes nothing:

First Name: Tim

Location: Intervale, NH

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Hazel 

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sales Director

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Love them but no pets at this time.

Favorite activities: Being outdoors (Hiking & Camping), traveling (mostly to wdw), working out 

Favorite movie: Slumdog Millionaire (new) / Casablanca (old)

Disney Movies: Beauty and the Beast, A Goofy Movie, The Fox and the Hound, 

Favorite color(s): Blue 

Favorite Disney character(s): Max

A little bit about yourself: I live in the beautiful White Mountains of New Hampshire so naturally I enjoy spending time outdoors. I really enjoy meeting new people.  I love music and listen to everything from Rock to R&B to Country (and everything in between). I'm obviously a huge Disney fan and have 18 trips under my belt with 8 solo's. I love Disney Podcasts and chatting with other fans about news, trips etc.

A little bit about your ideal match: This being a Disney forum, I'm looking for a Disney fan that's outgoing and has a great sense of humor. I'm always looking to meet up with others at wdw but also enjoy traveling to new places. I love to chat/email/Skype etc so please feel free to PM me.


----------



## kbonner

First Name: Kyle

Location: Birmingham, Al

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: black/brown

Body Type: In shape

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Web Developer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: An Australian Cattle Dog (Blue Heeler) 

Favorite activities: Auburn football, camping, hiking, climbing, fishing, hanging out with friends, eating good food.

Favorite movie: Always a hard question. I prefer to answer per genre

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto. Figment.

A little bit about yourself: I am a Christian. I enjoy spending time with friends and family. I love animals and all types of people. I really enjoy exercise and running; I find it very cathartic. I absolutely love Disney. There is just something about it that is hard to describe. It can always put a smile on my face.

A little bit about your ideal match: A fun personality that enjoys life and doesn't always take it too seriously. Someone has and enjoys a good laugh. Someone is passionate and will challenge me. Being a big Disney fan is a huge plus.


----------



## ChipmunksRock

Error


----------



## pocahontasgal87

First Name: Danielle 

Location: Windsor, Ontario

Age: 26

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/black(i dye my hair alot lol but its naturally dark brown)

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: ECE Assistant

Do you have any kids: No, hopefully one day 

Do you have any pets: 2 cats (also love dogs)

Favorite activities: playing video games, watching movies(especially disney) going to disney world!, outdoor activities, photography/filming

Favorite movie: The Hunger Games

Favourite disney movies: Pocahontas, Mulan, Aladdin, Monsters Inc. Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast, Lion King

Favorite color(s): pink, purple, red, black, orange, yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Pocahontas, Sully, Belle, Tiana, Rapunzel, Mulan, Goofy, Stitch, i like alot of characters, lol 

A little bit about yourself: I am just your average girl who love disney and video games!. I also love tattoos, animals, roller coasters, photography/filming. If I could, I would love to work for disney.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with the same interests as me, caring, loving, accepts me for who I am






feel free to PM me


----------



## disneyjex

This could be fun...it's hard to meet Disney geeks out there!


First Name: Liz 

Location: Redmond, OR

Age: 39

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown

Body Type: love the Disney food but still a little fit 

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: sales and TA 

Do you have any kids: 1

Do you have any pets: I love saving a life...not excessive 

Favorite activities: Disney cruises, Disney parks, road trips, and exploring new places 

Favorite movie: Dismey, Horror, and comedy

Favorite color(s): Pink, blue, and red

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Skellington, Stitch, Ariel, Tink, Tigger, Belle, and Beast 

A little bit about yourself: I am a single mom and I have a passion for Disney and ComicCon. I am a geek and I scream it out loud. I love Horror movies and writing. I like things simple. 

A little bit about your ideal match: my ideal match is a friend and confidant. We can enjoy the same things or not as ling as they love Disney.


----------



## DisneyMarv

time to move my page up front lol 



DisneyMarv said:


> First Name: Marvin
> 
> Location: Miami, Fl
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:black,brown
> 
> Body Type:slim
> 
> Ethnicity: American
> 
> Occupation: Extra Service Audit/Fedex Ground
> 
> Do you have any kids:No
> 
> Do you have any pets:yes 3
> 
> Favorite activities: Basketball,Football
> 
> Favorite movie: favorite Disney Movie, Toy Story,Lion King and Meet The Robinsons
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue, Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Chip and Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself: pretty much i am a outgoing guy love everything disney i am currently a annual pass holder so of course i'm at the parks mostly all the times depending on my work schedule, im also fun to be around with. Have any more questions you can Pm me
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Obviously has to love Disney  be out going and likes to joke around.


----------



## TattooedMermaid

Figured since things have changed a little from the ages ago I posted my last profile, I'd do an updated one.




First Name: Ariane

Location: Central Florida/Near Orlando

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/ blue

Body Type: Curvy- currently getting more into shape with plans to do TOT 10m next year

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Chef- though going back to school for a career change next year

Do you have any kids: Nope. One day though.

Do you have any pets: One- a cat, Papas. 

Favorite activities: Besides the parks, I like to read, write, watch movies, try new places to eat, spend time with friends, drink, explore Florida

Favorite movie: Disney- Little Mermaid, Wreck It Ralph, Brave Others? I love horror, classic films, drama and comedy

Favorite color(s): Red, black and silver

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Jasmine, Ursula, Merida, Donald

A little bit about yourself: Ive moved around the country ever since I was born. Its instilled a wanderlust in me and I relish relocating every few years. I'm new to Florida and excited to explore when I'm not working. Watching people get massacred on screen in horror movies makes me giggle but Ill geek out about things like Disney and going on the swings in a playground just after the credits roll. I love trying to figure people out and like to ask questions. When time permits, I like to be spontaneous and just do something fun out of the blue.
 Oh- and I've got quite my share of tattoos- 11 in all right now, with hopes for more

A little bit about your ideal match: Witty, ambitious, passionate, attractive( to me at least) a movie buff, adventurous, and is someone who can make me laugh.


----------



## manda487

First Name: Amanda

Location: Georgia

Age: 26

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average?

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Veterinary Technician

Do you have any kids: one very interesting toddler boy

Do you have any pets: Yep! one dog and two cats

Favorite activities: Cooking, crossfit, finding new places to eat

Favorite movie: Breakfast at Tiffany's

Favorite color(s): Pink 

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm a busy bee. I work every other weekend and some days through the week, chase after my 3 year old son, and maintain a house all by myself! I'm slowly getting into Crossfit (burpees are my version of the 7th layer in hell), and I do my best to eat as healthy as I can....most times.  I love finding new places to eat and new things to do around the city, and try to go out and see live music whenever possible. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A stable, funny individual who has a love for sports, not a Yankees fan, and has a beard


----------



## Tikitoi

First Name:  Dee

Location: Upstate NY

Age: 40

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Spanish

Occupation: Insurance Processor

Do you have any kids: Yes (16 year old)

Do you have any pets: No (allergic)

Favorite activities: Traveling

Favorite movie: Maverick

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, of course!

A little bit about yourself: I just really like to travel to be able to see as many places as possible. I have done Cruises.  And I am thinking about international travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Hopefully someone who may have the same interests as myself.


----------



## katwisc

Been a while


katwisc said:


> First Name: Kate
> 
> Location: Chicago, IL
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blone/hazel
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: In Journalism/Media field
> 
> Favorite activities: Running, reading and writing. Camping, road trips, going to baseball games.
> 
> Favorite movie: Thrillers or comedies in general. Love the classics especially. Can always go for a good Disney and/or Pixar movie.
> 
> Favorite books: To Kill a Mockingbird, Harry Potter series. Liked Hunger Games trilogy. Starting Game of Thrones this week. Into mystery novels such as Defending Jacob.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple, blue, green, yellow
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love to travel and go on adventures and can usually find the positives in any situation. I'm kind and good-natured.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Kind, can make me laugh, down to earth, enjoys Disney.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Okay, I guess I might as well throw my virtual hat into the ring here....

First Name: Dan

Location: Upstate NY

Age: 44 (But I feel 24!)

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair/Hazel ("Mood") Eyes-Sometimes they're green, sometimes blue. I'm full of surprises!

Body Type: I'm 100% Italian and eat way too much pasta, so what's that tell you? LOL I am trying to shed some pounds right now.

Ethnicity: See above  ;-)

Occupation: Human Resources Professional

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, one cat who is about as spoiled as a kid would be!

Favorite activities: Well, anything Disney of course. I am a musician-a drummer, if you call that a musician-and vocalist. Music is always around where I am. I believe that life should have a soundtrack, and mine always does, even if it's in my head.   Speaking of soundtracks, I am a huge movie buff, and whether I am at the theater or watching on my home setup, I never tire of the art form.

Favorite movie: Absolutely impossible to answer. Constantly changing. One of my all-time favorites is one that not too many people have ever heard of, called "29th Street". Probably the best Christmas/Mobster (!!) movie ever made-maybe the only one! It's based on a true story, and is just phenomenal. Right up there with "The Godfather" and "Goodfellas" in my book.

Favorite color(s): Orange, Blue and White 

Favorite Disney character(s): In order: Stitch, Mickey, Grumpy and Animal (The Muppets are Disney property now, so he counts, right?)

A little bit about yourself: I'll come right out and admit it-I'm a geek. I'm obviously a Disney freak, but my favorite Holiday is, and always will be Halloween. Love horror movies and haunted houses. It should be no surprise that my favorite attraction is the Haunted Mansion and I know the entire script for the whole ride. And yes, I'm a Rennie. If you know what that word means, you are as much of a geek as me! Ha!

Still a kid at heart, despite disguising myself as a responsible adult. I love fireworks and thunderstorms, so basically loud noises and light in the dark sky. The lack of proper grammar drives me crazy, and I strangely prefer the European spelling of words (doesn't "colour" just plain look better?). Not a big sports guy, despite constantly getting asked if I ever played football due to my stocky build. I'd rather go to an art show or a play. Would love to live in a castle (haunted is optional). Liable to break out into song at random intervals.

A little bit about your ideal match: Of course, looking for someone to share my love of Disney. I'm not looking for perfection, knowing I am far from it myself. As much as I know there's a lot of real life work involved, I still believe you can have a fairy tale. I am looking for that person to write the rest of my story with. My perfect match would probably be my duet partner in the car. If she's not afraid to turn that radio up and sing along as we cruise down that road together, it's a good chance we're made for each other.

I've always said I want to hopefully marry my best friend, and I never want to be one of those couples that you look at five years into their relationship and wonder why they're so miserable. I'd rather be that couple that's in their 80's and still holding hands. While walking down Main Street USA, of course.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Dan .... Disdates.com.



.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Thanks, ILiveToGo! Who knew?


----------



## Ilivetogo

TheOptiMystic said:


> Thanks, ILiveToGo! Who knew?



I did. 

.


----------



## cnico2012

First Name: Chris

Location: Central NJ

Age: 43

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Web Developer

Do you have any kids: 6 year old daughter

Do you have any pets: Berman/ragdoll hypo-allergenic cat

Favorite activities: guitar and disney world!

Favorite movie: star wars, jaws, sci-fi, horror, comedy

Favorite color(s): Black (I know... not a color)

Favorite Disney character(s): too many to list...

A little bit about yourself: 
I currently live by Princeton, NJ and hold a stable, perm job.

I attend Disney World on a yearly basis and usually stay onsite. Coronado, Caribbean, Port Orleans, Riverside, Pop All Star, etc. I have been to the parks since I was young. About 20+ times so far? I would like to go twice a year if time is available. One with the kids, one without. It's kinda fun running around Epcot, grabbing a drink or two, and just admiring the beauty of it all.

A little bit about your ideal match: A girl with no hang ups and excuses. Being confident is key. I am looking for a lover, not a fighter type. No "serial cheaters" need apply either. I am trust worthy, you should be also.


----------



## lisaviolet

TheOptiMystic said:


> Favorite color(s): Orange, Blue and White



I don't know why this made me laugh, but it totally did.    Excuse me as I entertain myself on your profile. 

Okay, I obviously need sleep.


----------



## Parsa022

First Name: Allison

Location: Dallas, Texas

Age: 26

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: No, hopefully one day 

Do you have any pets: 1 crazy dog

Favorite activities: watching movies, reading, having fun indoors and outdoors, being crafty (not like that... Literally arts and crafts), eating delicious food, running

Favorite movie: This is honestly, really hard... I've seen SO many movies. I'll go with a favorite for the moment: Pitch Perfect

Favorite disney movies: Lion King, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Tangled, Monsters Inc., Toy Story, Little Mermaid, Lady and the Tramp

Favorite color(s): Blue and sometimes green, but only sometimes

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Lady, Mary Poppins, and Bullseye 

A little bit about yourself: I am just your average girl who loves disney, kids,  and having fun! I've worked at the happiest place on Earth, and still go back fairly often. I also love animals, roller coasters,  movies, and good ol' southern hospitality.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with the similar ideas, who makes me laugh, and can hold a conversation! A love for Mexican food wouldn't hurt either


----------



## xxpiratestevexx

First Name: Steve 

Location: England

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Hair black and eyes are brown

Body Type: slim

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: self employed carpet cleaner

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: making videos for my YouTube channel, travelling, camping, dancing, reading, music and keeping fit

Favorite movie: ah that's a tough one but it's got to be Pirates of the Caribbean and the Harry Potter movies  

Favorite color(s):Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse and Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: im an easy going, down to earth guy who likes to enjoy life, work hard and i love travelling when i can, and im a Big Disney fan  ive been to America quite a few times and loved it everytime ive been over there  i listen to allsorts of music, love my EDM house music, and a bit of country to, I got into country music when I visited Dollywood in Tennessee  

i have my own business carpet cleaning, i'm creative, easy going, open minded and i like to enjoy my life as much as possible . I enjoy going clubbing and hanging out with my friends, i also make videos on youtube in my spare time lol. I like people who are creative, have there own mind, like to go out and party but also like to chillout and watch a good movie to, I love my sci-fi, anything to do with vampires, zombies and Disney, I also believe that you have to make the most out of life and enjoy every minute, being positive and happy are what I like to be 

I believe in honesty, loyalty and respect, I dont like people who play people and mess them about, I have a busy life and have only got time for quality loyal people  
i like travelling and learning about new cultures and countries, my other interests are green screening, video editing, reading, dancing, camping and going to festivals 

A little bit about your ideal match: She would be someone who is easy going, happy, positive and loves Disney ;-) someone I could talk to about anything and feel comfortable, she wouldn't mind me going around filming videos for my YouTube channel  

Well there's a bit about me  what a great idea, I don't know anybody who loves Disney where I live, everytime I mention Disney to my friends they just give me that laugh and grin, as if to say, you shouldn't be into Disney at your age lol, I just don't understand them, I feel sorry for those people as they've grown up and are missing out on how Awesome Disney is  

Steve 

http://YouTube.com/xxxpiratestevexxx


----------



## gbp02

First Name: Clint

Location: Houston, TX

Age: 29

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: 5' 11" and as slim as they come -- think 29/32" pants and 36R  jackets... the slimmest they make them.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Accounting/Finance

Do you have any kids: no, maybe someday

Do you have any pets: in between Cats at the moment

Favorite activities: the Memorial Park loop, watching Jeopardy and Whale Wars, seeing plays and musicals, rooting for the 'stros, riding the Davy Crockett Canoes at DL, reading non fiction (mostly true crime),

Favorite movie: The Shawshank Redemption

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White and Mickey Mouse


----------



## xxpiratestevexx

Here's my picture, hopefully it will work this time


----------



## chiburple

gbp02 said:


> Favorite activities: the Memorial Park loop, watching Jeopardy and Whale Wars, seeing plays and musicals, rooting for the 'stros, riding the Davy Crockett Canoes at DL, reading non fiction (mostly true crime),



I like plays and musicals too . Did you see the current running of 'Wicked' that's in town?


----------



## gbp02

chiburple said:


> I like plays and musicals too . Did you see the current running of 'Wicked' that's in town?



Yes, twice actually and I had seen it once before away from Houston. It's a show that grew on me so I'm glad I saw it again


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Wow, I haven't checked this in awhile and I missed a bunch of sandwich related humor. I knew something was missing from my life.


----------



## pookie10

Right??? Mmm sammiches


----------



## jenniferl727

First Name: Jennifer

Location: Arkansas

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Analyst

Do you have any kids: 0

Do you have any pets: 1-horse

Favorite activities: Reading, horse training, hanging with friends, anything Disney

Favorite movie: Cinderella

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Lady & the Tramp, Cinderella, Minnie Mouse


----------



## mmwelch

I will give it a try, why not

First Name: Michael

Location: Western NY

Age: 34

Sex: M


Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Manufacturing

Do you have any kids: 3

Do you have any pets: 0

Favorite activities: Sports, hanging out with friends, planning next Disney trip

Favorite movie: National Treasure

Favorite color(s): Carolina Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I have to dig back and find my post and update it.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

First Name: Alyssa

Location: Buffalo, NY

Age: 27

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Black curly hair, brown eyes

Body Type: 5'3", cute and fluffy but decreasing in fluffiness..

Ethnicity:Caucasian with a little spice thrown in (honestly all I was ever told was "something from the middle east") 

Occupation: Cheesemonger

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 cats

Favorite activities:I read constantly, I have particular tv shows that could be considered something of an addiction, tiedye and other assorted crafts, baking.

Favorite movie: A selection would be Nightmare Before Christmas, Lilo and Stitch, Sweeney Todd, Month Python and the Holy Grail, Jurassic Park, most of the Harry Potters. 

Favorite color(s):Black, red, and purple

Favorite Disney character(s):Stitch, Flower, Jack Skellington and Ursula

A little bit about yourself: I could easily be descriped as "quirky". I tend to spout off random facts in conversation, look at things a little differently than most. I don't like to talk to everyone, but when I find someone that I can talk to it's hard to get me to shut up. I'm both intense and mellow. I like to go out but a movie, blanket and pizza can be just as great. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who makes me feel comfortable in my own skin, who can take the good with the bad, who can make me laugh. It comes across as shallow but I don't think it's wrong to say I need to be attracted to someone. That doesn't mean only one type of guy is attractive though. I suppose it comes down to I want the Mickey to my Minnie, the Jack to my Sally, the Will to my Elizabeth, the Sweeney Todd to my Mrs Lovett (although that implies I'm willing to cook people into pies so take that as you may)

That all actually stayed pretty much the same.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

That's a great profile, Alyssa-Found myself laughing a couple times! Best of luck!


----------



## imsoscared

First Name: Mickey(yea its on the drivers license)

Location: acworth,GA(just north of atlanta)

Age: 34

Sex: m

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: a little slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: support manager

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: theme parks and visiting the area around the smoky mountains for day hikes and photography.

Favorite movie: top of the list would be fantasia and all the star wars, lord of the rings and Muppet movies. many others i watch over n over again but that would be a whole page probably.

Favorite color(s): I don't really have a specific 1, but i do enjoy stuff that's neon or fluorescent.

Favorite Disney character(s): figment and beaker from the Muppets

A little bit about yourself: I'm a foodie. I love my roller coasters. And i like being outdoors, preferably on a mountain top. I don't smoke and am only a light drinker. If you cant handle someone being honest and straight forward/blunt in comments then you might have issues in being around me at times. pretty sure there's more stuff i should add but its 4am.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone that's comfortable with who they are. honesty and being able to handle someone else's opinions. and of course someone that understands the magic of disney(granted you probably wouldn't be here if that wasn't the case).


----------



## Mr Director

First Name: Neil

Location: West Palm Beach, FL

Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Athletic/Muscular (Have lost 35 lbs since Jan. 1)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: A/V Technician at First Baptist Church of Royal Palm Beach

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a beagle named Snoopy

Favorite activities: Filmmaking, screenwriting, going to the movies, watching sports, going to the gym, playing video games, reading.

Favorite movies: Jaws, Halloween, Back to the Future, The Dark Knight Rises, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Blue, black, orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Maleficent, Jiminy Cricket, Scrooge McDuck

A little bit about yourself: I graduated from Palm Beach Atlantic University in 2008 with a degree in T.V. Production. I currently work for a church doing audio and video work. I am also an aspiring filmmaker looking to write, direct, and produce Christian films.

A little bit about your ideal match: A girl who is kind, caring and attractive. Has similar interests. Someone who doesn't smoke or drink a lot of alcohol. It would also be a major plus if she had a creative imagination.


----------



## dreamseeker9

First Name: Amanda

Location: New York, NY

Age: 37

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: 5'-7" with some extra stuffing but slowly shrinking

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Civil Engineer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, but I love animals, especially dogs

Favorite activities: Walking in the park or on the beach, cooking, dancing, singing (as in karaoke, or in the shower), writing, reading, kayaking, traveling, scrapbooking, going to the theater, watching college basketball.

Favorite movies: Forrest Gump, Dirty Dancing, The Goonies, Clue, Toy Story, The Perks of Being a Wallflower, Harry Potter series, Muppet movies

Favorite color(s): It totally varies.  I love the colors in a sunset.  My bedroom is light blue, which I find calming, but I'm getting bored with it and may spice it up with a change to purple and red.  I feel good wearing blue, red or black.

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Kermit, Genie from Aladdin, Woody, Mary Poppins, Pepe the Prawn

A little bit about yourself: I am easygoing and a kid at heart.  I've been independent for awhile now, and I'm ready to share my life with that someone special.  I have a tight circle of friends here in NYC - I love spending time with them, and I also enjoy my quiet time to unwind and let down.  I consider myself creative, even though I'm an engineer - probably one of the reasons I love Disney magic, it taps into my imagination.  I love music, pretty much all kinds except for heavy metal.  I love Italian, Indian, Mexican and Thai food (among others).  I am a fairly good cook, I enjoy cooking for people.  I like to entertain friends, though my dinner parties are small in my tiny NYC apartment.  I'm originally from Indiana, but I've lived in NYC for 10 years now.  

A little bit about your ideal match: He must love Disney.    He's an animal lover, open-minded, and patient.  He has a great sense of humor and also doesn't mind being serious sometimes.  He enjoys my cooking.


----------



## OregonGirl

It is so incredibly cool to see how many people have taken advantage of this thread since I started it over 3 years ago!  

Has anyone found their prince or princess? I want stories!!  

Hugs to everyone!

- Carey


----------



## allmylife

First time poster, here we go!

*Note*: Im also looking for a boy/girl friend to discuss all things Disney and other fun/random stuffs. I need more friends who share the same love for Disney animation! Cant contain all this excitement to myself! 

First Name: Mai	

Location: Kentucky	

Age: 25 but like to think that I'm younger 

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair, black eyes

Body Type: Average, 52. Picture in my signature but let me know if you can't see it

Ethnicity: Asian

Occupation: Accounting/Finance

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Listen to music, watch the Oscar/movies/behind the scenes, manga, cosplay, edit music videos, watch So You Think You Can Dance, The Big Bang Theory, Glee, Master Chef, Jeopardy, Wheels of Fortune, Criminal Minds, and Project Runway

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, Jurassic Park, The Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Disney animation, musicals, and all things fairy tales (both PG-13 and scary fairy tales!) 

Favorite color: Red

Favorite Disney characters: Belle, Ariel 

A little bit about yourself: Im friendly, mostly laid-back, and love to laugh. Im a kid at heart and when Im alone, I can be childish or get all excited sometimes. Would love to find someone who makes me feel comfortable enough to share this side of me. 

I just had my first Disney trip this year. Best time of my life and would love to go back next year (fingers crossed)

A little bit about your ideal match: I've never dated anyone before so Id love a guy who can take the initiative, funny, and makes me feel special. Not a smoker or heavy drinker. Im a bit of an old-fashioned romantic. You dont have to serenade by my window (^_^) but itd be a big plus if you dont curse, can cook, hold the door open, and be a gentleman


----------



## SnowhiteHeather

First Name: Heather

Location: Ocala, FL

Age: 29

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: A work in progress 

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Customer Service 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A perfect Australian Shepherd  

Favorite activities: Travel, reading, running, Disney <3 

Favorite movie: Little Women 

Favourite disney movies: Brave & Narnia 

Favorite color(s): pink and red

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White and Merida 

A little bit about yourself: I live an hour from Disney so I have a pass and go as much as humanly possible. I LOVE traveling and hotels and trying new food and putting pictures of it on instagram. I love my dog! I own my own house. I am in a book club. I am addicted to pedicures. I enjoy doing 5ks.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has nice teeth, likes to read, has a stable job and loves Disney and traveling.


----------



## allmylife

SnowhiteHeather said:


> A little bit about yourself: I live an hour from Disney so I have a pass and go as much as humanly possible.



I'm so jealous!  How many times have you been to The World?


----------



## SnowhiteHeather

allmylife said:


> I'm so jealous!  How many times have you been to The World?



I wish I could even count! I have been going since I was like 4. I can tell you I have only been to animal kingdom 3 times.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Mai, I really can't help but picture you bouncing around like the Tigger emoticon.


----------



## Gina

TheOptiMystic said:


> Okay, I guess I might as well throw my virtual hat into the ring here....
> 
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'll come right out and admit it-I'm a geek. I'm obviously a Disney freak, but my favorite Holiday is, and always will be Halloween. Love horror movies and haunted houses. It should be no surprise that my favorite attraction is the Haunted Mansion and I know the entire script for the whole ride. And yes, I'm a Rennie. If you know what that word means, you are as much of a geek as me! Ha!
> 
> Still a kid at heart, despite disguising myself as a responsible adult. I love fireworks and thunderstorms, so basically loud noises and light in the dark sky. The lack of proper grammar drives me crazy, and I strangely prefer the European spelling of words (doesn't "colour" just plain look better?). Not a big sports guy, despite constantly getting asked if I ever played football due to my stocky build. I'd rather go to an art show or a play. Would love to live in a castle (haunted is optional). Liable to break out into song at random intervals.





Snipped a bunch there, but I can't even express how much we have in common... I would be a Rennie, if I could afford the garb. ;-)  

You're the first person to ever make me wish I didn't live in Texas. 


I can't believe I had forgotten about this thread... I need to go repost my profile.



-gina-


----------



## Gina

Just reposting my profile since it was so long ago...


First Name: Gina

Location: Pearland, TX

Age: 46-going-on-15

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/dark auburn

Body Type: Full-figured

Ethnicity: Caucasian (Italian)

Occupation: Invoice Coordinator

Do you have any kids: 1 son, 17

Do you have any pets: 2 crazy cats (redundant, I know)

Interests: Reading, video games, MMORPG's (currently playing Aion), light saber battles in the living room, cruise vacations, Caribbean beaches (or any beaches), watching football, medieval history, archery, doing cross stitch, reading some more. 

Favorite movies: Wall-E, Lilo & Stitch, original Star Wars trilogy, Armageddon, The Crow, Splendor in the Grass, Oh Brother Where Art Thou

Favorite color(s): Pink! Soft, pastel pink. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie, Belle

A little bit about yourself: A big kid cleverly disguised as a grownup, gamer grrl, devoted Band Mom, beach bum drawn to the ocean like metal to a magnet, silly, a passion for life, a daily commitment to laughter.

A little bit about your ideal match: Fellow Disney nut (of course), big goofball, family man, brainiac but not an intellectual snob, bookworm, great smile, big kid at heart, energetic, animated, outgoing. I know you're out there somewhere... 



DS and I on either Mariner or Voyager, I can't remember  :








At Disneyland:








Onboard Mariner of the Seas:


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Gina said:


> Snipped a bunch there, but I can't even express how much we have in common... I would be a Rennie, if I could afford the garb. ;-)
> 
> You're the first person to ever make me wish I didn't live in Texas.
> 
> 
> I can't believe I had forgotten about this thread... I need to go repost my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> -gina-



That's so sweet, Gina! Thanks!! And, yeah, we do seem to have a lot in common, don't we?


----------



## allmylife

LockShockBarrel said:


> Mai, I really can't help but picture you bouncing around like the Tigger emoticon.



Funny you said that!  I do have a picture bouncing with Tigger 



			
				Gina said:
			
		

> A little bit about yourself: A big kid cleverly disguised as a grownup



I love how you phrased that, Gina


----------



## Piglet24

Ok, So I figure I will give this a shot and see how it goes!

First Name: Regina

Location: Oregon	

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: 52, petite and slender

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Caseworker

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Labradoodle 4 years old

Favorite activities: Running, Traveling, Reading, Socializing

Favorite movie: Harry Potter Movies and as for Disney Movies: Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Tangled and the Princess and the Frog

Favorite color(s): Purple and Teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I like to run and travel. I am not a fast runner by any means, but I go until I finish. I am currently signed up for the ToT 10 miler race and it is my goal to sign up for the Goofy race in 2015. The ToT 10 miler trip will be my first solo trip to WDW. I enjoy getting to know new people and socializing with friends. I am very direct and do not beat around the bush and sometimes people have a hard time with that  *Note, I am not rude, just straight forward*. I am always up for an adventure and look for the enjoyment in life. I am a glass half full kind of girl.  Life is and should be fun.

A little bit about your ideal match: A man who can handle a strong, independent woman and appreciates me for me, imperfections and all. I would like a man that is able to openly communicate with me, loves to experience new things and is up for new adventures with me, has a great sense of humor and obviously we both have to be attracted to the other. 

I am apparently not very computer savvy because I tried to put my picture into my Avatar and was not successful in doing so.

If you think we may have one or more things in common let me know!


----------



## bettyann29

In past I've put my profile on here and taken it down because I'm a chicken..  but decided to come back and list it again..  so here it goes.. 

First Name: Bettyann..  but I go by Betty

Location: Near Dallas, Texas (within 15 minutes)

Age: 43 

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brunette/hazel eyes.  I love hazel eyes..  I am a little biased, but I love how they change colors..

Body Type: Average (working on my goal of losing my last 20 pounds)

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Customer Service for health insurance company..  I have been in the healthcare industry for pretty much the last 20 plus years.

Do you have any kids: Yes, 3.  Oldest is about to turn 22, middle child is about to turn 20 and my baby is about to be 16!  Yikes and starting her sophomore year in a few weeks.. She already has her permit and working towards her drivers license. Needless to say, I am a proud mom!

Do you have any pets: 3 dogs- Tinkerbell, Daisy (Tinks momma) and Mathew.  1 cat named Midnight.  

Favorite activities: watching movies, love to read, love spending time outdoors.  I enjoy walking and any outdoor activities.  In my recent days, I am really enjoying working out and playing racquetball.  I also love cooking!

Favorite movie: This changes as new movies come out.. but my all time favorites are Tomb Stone, Selena, Footloose..  Too many to name.. I love love love movies!!!

Favorite disney movies: Again, this is hard to pinpoint to just one..  I am a huge movie lover and when you mix Disney with that..  What can I say?? I get caarazy!!  I love to sing along to the songs in the movies and can watch them over and over again!!  Lion King has to be my all time favorite, followed by Beauty and the Beast..  Classic story of true love..  I love the Cars movies and am looking forwarding to seeing Planes next weekend and of course I love the Toy Story movies..

Favorite color(s): Purple, Pink and Red.

Favorite Disney character(s):Tinkerbell, Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald (major cutie!).. Gaston and of course Belle and the Beast..

A little bit about yourself: I am definitely a girlie girl..  What can I say??  I love shoes and purses/bags..  I love spending time outdoors, doing anything!!  I enjoy the heat in Texas, but wish I was closer to the Disney magic.  I love baseball and am biased with loving the New York Yankees..  I was born in Connecticut and my dad was a lifelong Yankee fan, as is my son, but I will watch anyone play.  I will pretty much watch any sport, but nothing holds my heart like baseball.  I am a HUGE animal lover-- all of my animals except one are rescued furbabies..  They are like my children!  I certainly adore them! And have I mentioned that I LOVE Mexican food?? 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who is down to earth and loves to laugh and enjoy themselves.. Life is too short! I'm not a materialistic person and prefer someone who is not also.. sure I like nice things, but there is more to life than "things"..  I don't think that to be happy you have to have everything in common, but it certainly helps to have a few things in common.  Its always nice to try new things, but also a comfort for the things you already know.  Disney is a huge thing for me and I'd love to find a man who at least has some of that same spark, although doesn't have to be Disney crazy, but maybe a little.. and did I mention my love for cruising?  

If you want to talk, send me a pm..  I love talking Disney and enjoy making friends..


----------



## madwit

First Name: Bekah

Location: Utah

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair is long and brown, eyes are grey-blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I masquerade as a techie during the day, but at night I reveal myself to be a poor, struggling illustrator. 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: I love to draw, write, and read.  I read pretty much any genre under the sun. I love going to concerts, both rock and classical.  I like going to plays and I love to travel. Of course, it goes without saying, I love any activity that is Disney related.  I would put going to Disneyland at the top of this list, but I can't go as nearly as often as I would like because I have to beg on hands and knees to get someone to drive down there with me. 

Favorite movie: I love movies too much to pick a favorite. 

Favorite color(s): Yellow and Orange. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Does Darth Vader count now?  If talking about the animated films, I would have to say Maleficent as my favorite villain.  As for the good guys, I can't really decide but I find I like the side kicks more than the heroes/heroins. 

A little bit about yourself: What more can I say?  Disney is an obsession of mine, which unfortunately my friends do not share.  I'm a very easy-going, laid back lady.  I am a bit of an introvert, so I am quite happy just people watching and observing or staying in for a movie.  I like going to sporting events, however I find watching sports on television can get boring. I am a daydreamer and creative type, hence my chosen career in illustration.  Drawing is probably as big of a passion for me as Disney is.  I love to laugh, too. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm not picky. If you love Disney as much as I do, I think we will get along fine.  

I would love to meet people and if you are interested, shoot me a pm.


----------



## fourkicks

Prince Charming acquired, thanks completely to this thread!


----------



## Mickeyflower

First Name: Susan

Location: Northern California

Age: 41 (But don't tell my heart that it thinks it's still a kid)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown (for now!) / Blue

Body Type: Pooh sized
Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Nurse Assistant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Cole the Amazing Miniature Pincher and Rajah "Thinks he's really a Bengal Tiger" the Cat

Favorite activities: Movies, books, spending time with my amazing 3 yr old grand-Niece, camping, walking, music, friends and family time, wine and beer tasting-I'm sure there is more, get to know me and we can find them together 

Favorite movie: Disney - Brave (I'm half Scottish) Non-Disney - Hunger Games right now (it changes frequently), Princess Bride, Indiana Jones Trilogy, James Bond flicks.

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse-specifically Sorcerer Mickey and Steamboat Willie; Merida (LOVE her hair), Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I love trying new things and meeting new people and helping anyone I can.  I found my passion earlier this year when I became a Nurse Assistant.  I love to laugh and find joy in simple things.  I am pretty liberal in my views but I despise talking about politics.  Uhm and being a California girl, I LOVE the ocean!

A little bit about your ideal match: Fun loving, good sense of humor, willing to try new things, comfortable sitting at home watching Survivor or going to a drive in movie in the middle of the week.  Of course, since I'm a girl-I do like the romance 

PM away, hordes of eager suitors!


----------



## ssommerville

Name: Shannon
Location: North Carolina
Age: 33
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green
Body Type: Pooh Sized
Occupation: Medical Assistant
Do You Have Any Kids: Yes, 2 girls and 2 boys
Do You Have Any Pets: 2 Guinea Pigs and 2 Dogs
Favorite Movie: Harold and Maude, The Legend of 1900
Favorite Color: Blue
Favorite Disney Character: Dumbo
About Me: I'm a pretty spontaneous person and I love road trips- I love to just pack everyone up and go as often as possible.  I like to be away from home a lot, I guess.  I love to laugh and have fun.  My life has been pretty much all work lately and I would like to change that a little bit.
About My Match: They definitely need to love kids and be ok with including them and being around my kids.  Someone who doesn't need to schedule things and just wants to enjoy life.


----------



## Alahis

Long (okay, not so long) time lady lurker here, looking for friends and, ah, let's dream a bit, maybe a prince - or a princess - charming ? Who knows ?


*
First Name:* almost everyone use "Alaïs", even if it's not my  real name (_mine's shorter_)
*
Location:* Belgium, in Europe (_yeah, I know, very far away from 98% of you_ )

*Age:* 23
*
Sex*: female

*Hair/Eye Color:* light brown with a violet streak, but currently thinking about becoming red again. Blue-grey eyes with glasses.

*Body Type:* fat, but working on it pretty seriously !

*Ethnicity:* caucasian (_the kind of caucasian that burn when exposed to the sunlight_)

*Occupation:* student in psychology/criminology that wants to work in the "fireworks and pyrotechnics" field (_nothing in common with each other, I know_).

*Do you have any kids:* no

*Do you have any pets:* a cat (Tractopelle) and a betta splendens (siamese fighting fish named Raymond)

*Favorite activities:* reading, learning about every single interesting thing, discovering cities and wilderness, travelling, going to the Disney Parks, informing myself about the Disney Parks, listenning about Disney Parks' music, cooking, writing,....Oh ! And let's not forget : lurking on the internet and being your usual tumblr-addict.
*
Favorite movie(s):* Mary Poppins, The Aristocats, Singing in The Rain, The Band Wagon....(and soooo much more !)
*
Favorite color(s):* greeeeeeeeeeen. And *black* and purple/violet.

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Mary Poppins, Eeyore, Thomas O'Malley, Loki, Tony Stark (_I'm sure Marvel counts as Disney now_ )
*
A little bit about yourself:* quirky young lady, pretty eclectic in her reading, muscial and cinematographical tastes. I'm independant and tend to like some lonely time by myself, but I'm very social in the end. A bit of an History geek too. I can be pretty crazy (_in the good way, like, discovering Paris at night with two friends just because we like it_) and quiet in the same time. I love life in all its good and bad sides, want to work for Disney one day, love cats and animals in general, like to go out (but not partying as if it's the end of the world), to discover new things,...

*A little bit about your ideal match:* I kind of like the nerdy/geeky/quirky (but not pretentious) type, down to earth, good sense of humor, who likes Disney, discussing and discovering things and stuff with openmindness, who knows what "being independant" and "needing some me-time" mean....and, huh, I don't want to be too "difficult", but, if you're not a smoker, that would be great.

But, hum, anyway, I think it's difficult to give a good answer to that question...sometimes you discuss with someone and it works instantly, sometimes you talk with him/her and it doesn't work and there're times when you need a bit of time to discover the other so, huh, feel free to pm me, I still like meeting new people and making new friends anyway (_and writing 3 lines long sentences_) 



P.S. I've heard strange stories about sandwiches. I like sandwiches.


----------



## blitz9999

TattooedMermaid said:


> Figured since things have changed a little from the ages ago I posted my last profile, I'd do an updated one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Name: Ariane
> 
> Location: Central Florida/Near Orlando
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/ blue
> 
> Body Type: Curvy- currently getting more into shape with plans to do TOT 10m next year
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: Chef- though going back to school for a career change next year
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope. One day though.
> 
> Do you have any pets: One- a cat, Papas.
> 
> Favorite activities: Besides the parks, I like to read, write, watch movies, try new places to eat, spend time with friends, drink, explore Florida
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney- Little Mermaid, Wreck It Ralph, Brave Others? I love horror, classic films, drama and comedy
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red, black and silver
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Jasmine, Ursula, Merida, Donald
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Ive moved around the country ever since I was born. Its instilled a wanderlust in me and I relish relocating every few years. I'm new to Florida and excited to explore when I'm not working. Watching people get massacred on screen in horror movies makes me giggle but Ill geek out about things like Disney and going on the swings in a playground just after the credits roll. I love trying to figure people out and like to ask questions. When time permits, I like to be spontaneous and just do something fun out of the blue.
> Oh- and I've got quite my share of tattoos- 11 in all right now, with hopes for more
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Witty, ambitious, passionate, attractive( to me at least) a movie buff, adventurous, and is someone who can make me laugh.




I like your profile .. I would love to know more about you !!


----------



## Disney Bachelor

Name: Ben
Location: Near New Orleans
Age: 45
Sex: Male
Hair/Eye Color: Shaved head and Hazel eyes
Body Type: Average
Occupation: Head of Production of Educational Media for Libraries. 
Do You Have Any Kids: Nope
Do You Have Any Pets: I feed the birds and squirrels around here.
Favorite Movies: 500 Days of Summer, Hugo, Almost Famous, High Fidelity, Splendor in the Grass.  Disney films: Alice in Wonderland, Peter Pan, True Live Adventures, Disney Nature series, and any behind the scenes documentaries about Disney history or production. 
Favorite Color: Purple
Favorite Disney Character: Oswald, Alice, Winnie, Jiminy Cricket
About Me: Music is my life: composing, performing, recording.  I also enjoy video production, photography, cooking, reading, and learning all I can about the history of the Disney Company (Ub Iwerks, Nine Old Men, Pixar, Imagineering, etc). Every few years, I get an Annual Pass and travel solo to WDW several times that year.  It never gets old.  
About My Match:  Qualities that I find important are kindness, humility, sense of humor with a sharp wit.  She must love to laugh.


----------



## lisaviolet

Disney Bachelor said:


> Do You Have Any Pets: I feed the birds and squirrels around here.





Absolutely hysterical.    I guess I should care if you meant it to be. 

 I don't.  Oh well.  

And you don't look your age Ben.


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

First Name: James 

Location: Bunnell, Fl (about 15 mins north of Daytona Beach)    

Age: 34   

Sex: Male  

Hair/Eye Color: Hair is Auburn Eyes are Hazel

Body Type: Average  

Ethnicity: Caucasian   

Occupation: Courier for a State College     

Do you have any kids: No 

Do you have any pets: Cockatiels  

Favorite activities: Going to the parks of course. Watching movies, going for drives, finding local restaurants to try (non chain) even though sometimes I go to a chain.

Favorite movie: Back To The Future  

Favorite color(s): Grabber Blue (it's a ford color on mustangs) Orange  

Favorite Disney character(s): Roger Rabbit  

A little bit about yourself:   Just a normal guy. I am honest, sweet caring. Looking for someone to be my other half. I am a bit of a southern gent so with me Chivalry isn't dead. Out of a short marriage several months ago and looking for someone that might want to have a relationship (if its right). Worst case make some friends.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Sense of humor,  Honest, Sweet, Caring. Willing to work with me not against. Someone that knows how a relationship should be. Someone not Materialistic. Can have fun going to the parks or just sitting at home watching a movie or on the porch with a beer or wine.

And I do have a pic if your interested.


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

Where are the single NY guys? The dating sites are not working for me. I need a good Disney guy!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Where are the single NY guys? The dating sites are not working for me. I need a good Disney guy!



Oh, believe me-we're out here, looking for our Disney Princesses!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Where are the single NY guys? The dating sites are not working for me. I need a good Disney guy!



Oh, believe me-we're out here, looking for our Disney Princesses!


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

First Name: Stacey

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown / Brown

Body Type: Pooh Sized

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Disney Vacation Planner 

Do you have any kids: 1

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Talking on the phone, Hanging with friends, Watching movies

Favorite Disney movie:Tangled because I love the story

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Dopey and Jiminey Cricket

A little bit about yourself: Recently Divorced
 I absolutely love Disney and everything about it. 
I have a little boy that is obsessed with Cars, we watch it every day - sometimes several times daily. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who shares my love for all things Disney. I want him to be willing to go on trips and he of course, must accept the fact that I have an amazing little boy <3


----------



## pookie10

OregonGirl said:


> It is so incredibly cool to see how many people have taken advantage of this thread since I started it over 3 years ago!
> 
> Has anyone found their prince or princess? I want stories!!
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> 
> - Carey



I did  my perfect prince!! I love this forum!!! Lol


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Where are the single NY guys? The dating sites are not working for me. I need a good Disney guy!



The same place where all the single Canadian guys are!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Alright....why not? Lol.

First Name:Melissa

Location: Indiana, USA

Age:30

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Blue

Body Type:Somewhere around I'd like to lose a few pounds....not quite Pooh shaped. 

Ethnicity:White

Occupation:Bookkeeping

Do you have any kids:Nope

Do you have any pets:Yes, one dog named Luke

Favorite activities:Being a geek. Shopping. Disney-fied things. Planning things. Board games. Trivia games. Baking. Mini Golf. Snuggling (Please?) 

Favorite movie:Can't pick just one sorry. Right now, Star Trek 09. 

Favorite color(s):Red

Favorite Disney character(s): It would like picking a favorite child. If I had to narrow it down, I'd say Eeyore or Cinderella. Or Woody and Buzz. 

A little bit about yourself:How do I put this? I'm indescribable. Lol. Actually, you'd just have to talk to me and find out. I am a bit of a goody two shoes, but am rebellious in certain ways, as I can be quite opinionated and stubborn. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy that can handle me. Haha! He would have to strike a fine line between firm and telling me what I need to hear and gently walking on eggshells when he knows I need it. I'm always looking for nice guys. Good snugglers are ideal.


----------



## NY Disney fan

First Name:  Melissa  (yes, another Melissa)

Location: Metro NYC Area

Age: 40

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Dark Brown / Brown

Body Type:  human 

Ethnicity:  Hispanic

Occupation: Secretary

Do you have any kids:  yes, 1 dd (6), I love children very much and don't mind if my future companion has children.  I welcome children.  But I do not want to have any more.

Do you have any pets:  yes.  1 Finch.

Favorite activities: going to metal concerts (I have 0 tattoos!), going to animated movies with my daughter, amusement parks, love going to see documentaries, walking in the park, books, music and long intense discussions about life, God and the human race. 

Favorite movie:  Grease & the Sound of Music

Favorite color(s): how can I have a favorite color when the rainbow is so beautiful?

Favorite Disney character(s): I like Pascal from Tangled because he is so cute but you can tell he is a bad boy underneath. 

A little bit about yourself: Have been divorced since 2007 after a 9 year marriage and have not dated anyone since.  I am a "one day at a time" person.  I have no real future plans except to raise my wonderful daughter and live life to the fullest.   Oh and I have been to Antarctica. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  someone who loves God first and foremost,  who is kind, who loves to have deep discussions and someone with a sense of humor.


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center 

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK this year at MK and was hooked.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus. I wouldn't mind moving if Id find the girl of my dreams.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

"Favorite color(s): how can I have a favorite color when the rainbow is so beautiful?"

What a terrific answer, Melissa! 

And you like metal too? Wow!


----------



## SleepingBelle

Thought I would update.

First Name: Jeana

Location: Gainesville, FL

Age: 37

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Blue

Body Type: In shape

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Independent Rep for fitness company and Singer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: one dog

Favorite activities: Exercising, Reading, Music, Going to Disney, having fun

Favorite movie: Everything Disney, Star Wars, Indiana Jones and so many more can't name them all.

Favorite color(s): Red, Black and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Sleeping Beauty and Belle (hence the screen name) 

A little bit about yourself: Ummm I'm a fitness rep for a great company so I like working out. I live two hours from WDW so that's awesome. I sang at WDW for 4 yrs at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. I started going to WDW when I was 8 and haven't stopped since. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to work out and have fun. Who is a "Prince of a guy"  Someone with a good sense of humor.

SORRY It's not letting me add a photo.


----------



## mmackeymouse

JoshuaShaw said:


> A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions.  Eating sandwiches is not a must.



I think the real question here is: Is *making *sandwiches a must? Hehe.


----------



## Arsenal1982

SleepingBelle said:


> Thought I would update.
> 
> First Name: Jeana
> 
> Location: Gainesville, FL
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Blue
> 
> Body Type: In shape
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Independent Rep for fitness company and Singer
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: one dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Exercising, Reading, Music, Going to Disney, having fun
> 
> Favorite movie: Everything Disney, Star Wars, Indiana Jones and so many more can't name them all.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red, Black and Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Sleeping Beauty and Belle (hence the screen name)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Ummm I'm a fitness rep for a great company so I like working out. I live two hours from WDW so that's awesome. I sang at WDW for 4 yrs at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party. I started going to WDW when I was 8 and haven't stopped since.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to work out and have fun. Who is a "Prince of a guy"  Someone with a good sense of humor.
> 
> SORRY It's not letting me add a photo.



I think you need 10 posts before you can add a photo.


----------



## NY Disney fan

TheOptiMystic said:


> And you like metal too? Wow!



I love it and need it!  At this point in my life I go to concerts by myself because no one is hardcore enough to go with me.  I'm going to see a band named Helloween next month.


----------



## goofyfigment

NY Disney fan said:
			
		

> I love it and need it!  At this point in my life I go to concerts by myself because no one is hardcore enough to go with me.  I'm going to see a band named Helloween next month.



If you live in northeast pa I could have introduced you to a bunch of guys.  Almost everyone I know is into metal and I just sit around pretending to know what they are talking about lol


----------



## TheOptiMystic

NY Disney fan said:


> I love it and need it!  At this point in my life I go to concerts by myself because no one is hardcore enough to go with me.  I'm going to see a band named Helloween next month.



I absolutely know who they are, although I have to admit I haven't listened to them much since the late 80's. They've been around forever!

Luckily, most of my friends are hard rock and metal fans, and they are constantly wanting to go to shows. Another blast from the past, Leatherwolf, was just here in town several weeks ago.


----------



## NY Disney fan

TheOptiMystic said:


> Another blast from the past, Leatherwolf, was just here in town several weeks ago.



Oh hell no!  Really?  I love them!


----------



## NY Disney fan

goofyfigment said:


> If you live in northeast pa I could have introduced you to a bunch of guys.  Almost everyone I know is into metal and I just sit around pretending to know what they are talking about lol



Yeah most people outside NYC love hard rock and metal.  It stinks! (for me)


----------



## DisneyMommaToTwo

First Name: Laura

Location: Peoria, Illinois

Age: just turned 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Healthy, Curvy, and Lovely. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Human Services Caseworker/Social Worker

Do you have any kids: DD8 and DD 2

Do you have any pets: Two Tree Frogs but they won't turn into Princes so my youngest tells me to take them back. 

Favorite activities: Lots!.. I love traveling, history, art, music, theatre. I buy annual memberships to the Museums and Zoos in my area. My kids and I spend a lot of time there. We see a lot of the theatre, ice shows and concerts that come to town especially Disney! We enjoy camping and, of course, theme parks. 

Favorite movie: Office Space, all Disney (current favorite is Lilo & Stitch), The Godfather trilogy, National Lampoons Christmas Vacation

Favorite color(s): Sapphire Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Belle, Aurora

A little bit about yourself:  I love the Polynesian resort and Italy. I wish I could lived closer to WDW. I still love roller coasters and am a kid at heart. I dream of visiting France and Great Britain & Ireland some day. I would also love to visit the Maldives. I volunteer for Habitat for Humanity and am on their Art Committee. When I was a little girl I dreamed of being a doctor or an actress...instead I became a social worker.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Kind, willing to indulge my Disney obsession, self sufficient, and funny.


----------



## jstarsho

Welcome to the board from a fellow Illinoisan!


----------



## Gerweniel

*First Name:* Jill

*Location:* Dutchess County NY

*Age:* Just turned 50 (gah!!)

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Brown/Green

*Body Type:* Curvy, strong. A work in progress.

*Ethnicity: *Caucasian

*Occupation:* Administrator & IT  for a two way radio company in NYC.

*Do you have any kids:* Yes, two sons 20 and 19. Both away at college. My pride and joys. 

*Do you have any pets:* No pets as I have a long commute and could not tend to them but I DO have a companion cube. (++ if you know what that is !!)

*Favorite activities:* Disney travel, EQ (MMORPG), cruising, trip planning, hiking, camping, cooking, console gaming. Good food, good libations and good friends. 

*Favorite movie:* Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Serenity, Hugo, LOTR, Riddick. Most any sci-fi. As far as Disney movies - Enchanted, Snow White, Finding Nemo, Alice in Wonderland.

*Favorite color(s):* Green

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Grimhilde(The Evil Queen), Alice(my middle name), the Mad Hatter.

*A little bit about yourself: *My sons call me unique. I am a hard working lady (3 jobs - 1 FT, 2 PT) who enjoys gaming, sci-fi & fantasy the internet and Halloween!  I work in the city, but live in the country and love it. I am loyal, loving and although I am a gamer, I don't like playing games in a relationship. Gap-toothed. Not too much of a girly-girl, but equally happy in tent in the woods or a suite at a hotel (would love to stay at the Poly sometime )as long as I have a gentleman to share it with. Not afraid of solo traveling, but it would be wonderful to share adventures and dark rides 

*A little bit about your ideal match:* A Disney fan of course. Bright, witty, a gentleman who wants to be treated like a king and knows how to treat a lady. Hand holder. A man who wants a long term relationship, not hung up with appearances. Someone who is free and willing to be romantic and fall in love. Wait....I am getting too sappy.....enough for now!

Will be at WDW from 9/4-9/9.


----------



## DisneyMommaToTwo

jstarsho said:


> Welcome to the board from a fellow Illinoisan!



Thanks!


----------



## Mickeyflower

Where are the West Coast people?  California is kinda lonely ;/


----------



## MickeyFan18

PP I agree... Where are the West Coasters on here?!?


----------



## hawaiian mickey

aloha,
West coaster checking in. 

aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## Mickeyflower

WOOHOO! 2 West Coasters!!!  Oops 3 counting me!


----------



## ludari

Mickeyflower said:


> Where are the West Coast people?  California is kinda lonely ;/



I'm a west coaster but I have to agree not too many on these singles seeking singles thread.


----------



## bikerjenn

Hey there anyone from indiana around?


----------



## bwaite01

bikerjenn said:


> Hey there anyone from indiana around?


I am, but I live in CA now.


----------



## bikerjenn

Oh well that's cool. Would like to chat sometime..


----------



## Sefransky0123

First Name: Cris

Location: South Jersey

Age: 28

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, greenish/brownish eyes

Body Type: Skinny-ish/athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: CPA

Do you have any kids: Non-human, see below

Do you have any pets: 1 dog (chichi/min pin mix), 1 cat (grey/white/fat domestic shorthair)

Favorite activities: The attempted annual WDW trek, bowling, golf, soccer, working out, going out, lots of other assorted random things

Favorite movie: Ghostbusters, Rocky IV, Silver Linings Playbook, American History X, Gladiator

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Buzz Lightyear, Beast, Rosetta (yeah, I have my reasons, don't judge...haha)

A little bit about yourself: I'm an honest, hardworking guy who would rather be down in Disney World than probably any other place.  I'd much rather be a jungle cruise skipper than a CPA, but you know...it pays the bills.  I work out a lot (do p90x, so expect me to quote Tony Horton occasionally).  I play soccer, well...when I don't blow out my knee.  My passions in life are Disney (obviously), tattoos, religion, healthy stuff, and animals and animal welfare.  Yeah, I'm a sap.  There's a lot more, but I won't bore the message board by writing it.

A little bit about your ideal match: Aside from being open and honest about everything, the ideal match has to not hate Disney...haha.  I've relaxed my requirement of getting married down there being a must (yeah yeah like I said, I'm a sap) but I did strike up a conversation with a really great girl a few weeks ago and she mentioned that she hated Disney World when she went and would never go again and I turned to my friend and was like deal-breaker!  True Story.  Didn't talk to her again.  That was almost a joke but wasn't.  So ideal is mostly a good personality, someone I can talk to for hours, do nothing with and have the best time ever, and basically, someone who can be a best friend first.


----------



## Anri

Think its time for an update.  .      

First Name: Chelsea

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair/blue eyes

Body Type: Petite

Ethnicity: Causcasian

Occupation: Paralegal

Do you have any kids:  No, but someday

Do you have any pets: I have a Rottweiler that is bigger than me

Favorite activities:  Sleeping, eating, laughing, dancing, watching movies, and cuddling with my dog

Favorite movie:  Rebecca, favorite Disney Movie is Snow White

Favorite color(s): Aqua

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse 

A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh and have a good time.  I smile a lot, like, a lot.  I am short but mighty.  Though I have a career, I grew up dancing and still love to teach ballet as a substitute.  It's part of who I am.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who loves Disney as much as I do!  Someone who has goals in life and isn't afraid to chase them.  And someone who loves to laugh.


----------



## Goofcoaster

Anri said:


> Think its time for an update.  .
> 
> First Name: Chelsea
> 
> Location: Charlotte, NC
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair/blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: Petite
> 
> Ethnicity: Causcasian
> 
> Occupation: Paralegal
> 
> Do you have any kids:  No, but someday
> 
> Do you have any pets: I have a Rottweiler that is bigger than me
> 
> Favorite activities:  Sleeping, eating, laughing, dancing, watching movies, and cuddling with my dog
> 
> Favorite movie:  Rebecca, favorite Disney Movie is Snow White
> 
> Favorite color(s): Aqua
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh and have a good time.  I smile a lot, like, a lot.  I am short but mighty.  Though I have a career, I grew up dancing and still love to teach ballet as a substitute.  It's part of who I am.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who loves Disney as much as I do!  Someone who has goals in life and isn't afraid to chase them.  And someone who loves to laugh.



Hello from Rock Hill!


----------



## Bladeguy1308

kmb584 said:


> First Name: Kristen
> 
> Location: Right outside of Scranton, PA
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Red and Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: RN and Charge Nurse of a long term care facility
> 
> Do you have any kids: One daughter, a 4-year-old who can navigate her way around WDW better than most adults!
> 
> Do you have any pets: A red-eared slider (turtle) that my roommate's dad bought for me (and my roommate) during freshman year of college ('02).  Hers lasted the summer, my guy is still kicking strong after 11 years!  He's eaten me out of house and home (almost literally, considering the tank upgrades) but Sebastian is one heck of a happy turtle.
> 
> Favorite activities: I love to travel, read, shop.
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney?  Cinderella and Toy Story top that list.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green and pink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): As of late, I'm quite fond of Sully and Boo.  Cindy, SW, and the Toy Story gang also join the list.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I live a very busy life where the alarm goes off at 4:30am and I'm lucky if my head hits the pillow by 12am.  I'm a single mom without any help therefore my daughter's care falls fully into my hands, and because of that you'll often find me working from 7am - 11pm in order to not only make ends meet but to ensure us our twice yearly visits to WDW.
> 
> 
> kmb584 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Name: Bob
> 
> Location: Right outside of Wilkes-Barre PA
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Sex: male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown and brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Admin&Log supervisor
> 
> Do you have any kids: Two daughters 17,12 and one son 15
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: I love to travel, read and research more travel!
> 
> Favorite movie: disney: all toy stories
> 
> Favorite color(s): None as weird as it sounds
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald duck since i was a kid
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a recently(10 mos) separated father who loves Disney so much that i am 9 credits away from a degree in hospitality and tourism so that in 6 years when i retire from my current occupation in the military i can start my dream somewhere in the orlando area. Currently reside in NE PA.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for that match that understands my addiction to Disney but also understands that i am a man and do and like man things! Someone that likes to cook like myself, is always looking to try new things however is comfortable with the way things are(if that makes any sense) and has the same passion for my dreams as well as they do for their own.
Click to expand...


----------



## themillerman

First Name: Denny

Location: Morrison, CO

Age:26

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color: brown/green

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Causcasian

Occupation: Web designer

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: puppy 

Favorite activities: any outdoor activity especially hiking, traveling especially to disney

Favorite movie: dont laugh, emperor's new groove

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald

A little bit about yourself: I am a fun loving guy who believes chivalry is not dead.  I enjoy spending time outdoors, hiking, skiing, attending sporting events and just trying to live life to the fullest.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who is easy going and likes to have fun, someone who is not afraid to let their hair down and just be themselves.


----------



## dissupermom

First Name: Stephanie
Location: Philadelphia 
Age: 44
Sex: female  
Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown  
Body Type: average/thick 
Ethnicity: black  
Occupation: social work/child protective services Do you have any kids: yes  
Do you have any pets: yes-cat
Favorite activities: football, traveling, reading, movies, shows, road trips
Favorite movie: I love fantasy flicks- narnia, Harry potter, lord of the rings... I like dramas and cop movies  
Favorite color(s): red 
Favorite Disney character(s): the princesses
A little bit about yourself: I like to laugh and have fun! I love to travel! I am an independent who knows how to let some of it go. I love high heels! 
A little bit about your ideal match: a man who knows how to have fun and laugh, who's not afraid to travel, a strong man that won't let my ego get in the way! a professional and educated man who loves him mom!


----------



## ashmarie06

I think it's time for an update!


First Name: Ashley 

Location:  Northern Kentucky/Cincinnati Ohio

Age: 25

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  My hair color changes... a lot.  Right now it's a dark brown.  Eyes are green.

Body Type:  Curvy

Ethnicity:  W

Occupation: Registered Health Information Administrator

Do you have any kids:  Negative

Do you have any pets:  A russian Blue named daisy Duck. 

Favorite activities:  Swimming, Tanning, Concerts, Walks, Festivals, going out to dinner.

Favorite movie: Sweet Home Alabama, 50 First Dates,  Anything Disney

Favorite color(s): Pink, Yellow, Grey, Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, and the mouse of course.

A little bit about yourself: Oh my. Well i've been told i'm a lot of fun.  I love to go out and enjoy myself, but i'm also one to stay at home and be a homebody.  I am pretty chill, and calm.  I typically go with the flow.  I'm always laughing or smiling.  I can sleep under any circumstances.  I'm an open book, so if  you have questions, just ask!

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who can make me laugh.. Someone who loves Disney, of course.  Someone who is somewhat serious.  I'm really open to pretty much anything.


----------



## mamaloya

Disney Bachelor said:


> Name: Ben
> Location: Near New Orleans
> Age: 45
> Sex: Male
> Hair/Eye Color: Shaved head and Hazel eyes
> Body Type: Average
> Occupation: Head of Production of Educational Media for Libraries.
> Do You Have Any Kids: Nope
> Do You Have Any Pets: I feed the birds and squirrels around here.
> Favorite Movies: 500 Days of Summer, Hugo, Almost Famous, High Fidelity, Splendor in the Grass.  Disney films: Alice in Wonderland, Peter Pan, True Live Adventures, Disney Nature series, and any behind the scenes documentaries about Disney history or production.
> Favorite Color: Purple
> Favorite Disney Character: Oswald, Alice, Winnie, Jiminy Cricket
> About Me: Music is my life: composing, performing, recording.  I also enjoy video production, photography, cooking, reading, and learning all I can about the history of the Disney Company (Ub Iwerks, Nine Old Men, Pixar, Imagineering, etc). Every few years, I get an Annual Pass and travel solo to WDW several times that year.  It never gets old.
> About My Match:  Qualities that I find important are kindness, humility, sense of humor with a sharp wit.  She must love to laugh.



Finally someone from NOLA!!!


----------



## bikerjenn

Jennifer

Indiana

39

Female

Brown hair/Blue eyes

White

Patient Services

2 children boy and girl

English bulldog puppy

I enjoy dancing, mountain biking, camping, traveling

I love all kinds of movies.

green

Monster Inc characters

 I am a fun loving gal who likes a man that believes chivalry is not dead. I enjoy spending time outdoors, mountain biking, camping, traveling, and I enjoy sporting events and just trying to live life to the fullest.

 Looking for someone who is easy going and likes to have fun, someone who is not afraid to just be themselves and can speak their feelings, wants, and desires.


----------



## vovo2013

First Name:Ashley

Location: Richmond, Texas

Age:23

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Brown

Body Type:Average for a petite lady!

Ethnicity:Asian

Occupation:Student/Cast Member

Do you have any kids:0, one day I would love to have some children

Do you have any pets:Yes; dog

Favorite activities:Archery, Horseback Riding, learning history

Favorite movie: To many movies to choose from! 

Favorite color(s):Indigo Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mulan and Meriada

A little bit about yourself: I love to read a lot of books. I am a sci fi type of girl! (Star Wars, Stargate Atlantis, Once Upon a Time TV Series) I just love to explore Ancient Cultures. 

A little bit about your ideal match:Anybody who like to have a great time and LOVES Disney. He needs to love to TRAVEL Oh, the MOST important thing, "HE DOES NOT SMOKE, DOES NOT HAVE ANY TATTOOS AND FAMILY COME FIRST!"


----------



## str86diesel

First Name:Kevin
Location: Colorado
Age:35
Sex:Male
Hair/Eye Color:Brown Hair (professional cut), Blue Eyes
Body Type:Average/Skinny
Ethnicity:White
Occupation:IT Telephony & Network Engineer
Do you have any kids: No (does my dog count, he's my child)
Do you have any pets: Dog (Therapy trained lab, he truely is mans best friend)
Favorite activities: riding my Motorcycle in the mountains sight seeing, Photography and Travelling (mainly for business)
Favorite movie: Unfortunately, I work a lot of hours and don't have much time for movies  
Favorite color(s):green
Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey of course
A little bit about yourself: I love to travel, I work a lot (mostly from home), I enjoy cars and motorcycles (i have expensive taste),  I am a details and a planning type of person (due to my job), I am extremely faithful, honest and am not into playing games.  My love language is quality time and words of affirmation 
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is not afraid to enjoy themself and have fun; I am pretty witty, so a sense of humor is a must; someone who is understanding of my high demand, high stress career; Sometimes I stress too much with my job and I get headaches, so i would enjoy someone who is grounded and can remind me not to stress;  I am extremely faithful and don't play games and so i am not ok with jealousy, so being open and honest is a MUST;


----------



## muppetofaman

Yea I am a sucker for these types of things. I see one and I basically gotta fill it out 

First Name: Gregory

Location: Nashville, TN

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde haired/blue eyed

Body Type: I have the perfect body for the Truffle Shuffle

Ethnicity: I am probably in contention for title of whitest man on the planet

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: Negatory 

Do you have any pets: Negatory

Favorite activities: Reading, Xbox, planning future disney trips!

Favorite movie: Ugh entirely too many to list! Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is a fav I have watched recently.

Favorite color(s): yellow/black

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy...or Ferb...or Rafiki

A little bit about yourself: I kind. Laid back. Curious!

A little bit about your ideal match: Haven't met her yet! As long as someone is respectful towards others and not insanely materialistic...odds are we will get along dandy


----------



## aries1980

First Name: Christine

Location: North Jersey

Age: 33

Sex: Feale

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Sexy Curves

Ethnicity: Caucasian but Def. Italian since everyone thinks differently

Occupation: Stay at Home mom looking for work

Do you have any kids: 2

Do you have any pets: Several

Favorite activities: Pinterest, baking, scrapping, and planning future disney trips!

Favorite movie: To many.... 

Favorite color(s): Orange currently

Favorite Disney character(s): Duh, Tinkerbell!

A little bit about yourself: I'm open book just ask and I'll tell. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I give more than 110% and never expected anything back, but now I'm looking for a REAL man. I want someone who loves me for me and has their self together. I want someone who's also going to love my children as much as if they were his own because I am not doing this thing where they will be meeting anyone less than someone who will be permanent in my life.


----------



## Disneynut71

First Name:


----------



## Bambs Place

How fun...Here goes...

First Name: Tammy

Location: SoCal

Age: 52

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Green

Body Type: Avg

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:  Project Manager

Do you have any kids: 1 grown

Do you have any pets: 4 dogs

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Dog Shows, NASCAR and watching baseball games

Favorite movie: Up

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Bambi, Pluto, Dug, 

A little bit about yourself: Been going to Disneyland since I was about 5, LOVE Disney. Like spending time with family, showing dogs, and attending some sporting events

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes Disney, dogs and to just be down to earth.


----------



## Goofcoaster

aries1980 said:


> First Name: Christine
> 
> Location: North Jersey
> 
> Age: 33
> 
> Sex: Feale
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Sexy Curves
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian but Def. Italian since everyone thinks differently
> 
> Occupation: Stay at Home mom looking for work
> 
> Do you have any kids: 2
> 
> Do you have any pets: Several
> 
> Favorite activities: Pinterest, baking, scrapping, and planning future disney trips!
> 
> Favorite movie: To many....
> 
> Favorite color(s): Orange currently
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Duh, Tinkerbell!
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm open book just ask and I'll tell.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I give more than 110% and never expected anything back, but now I'm looking for a REAL man. I want someone who loves me for me and has their self together. I want someone who's also going to love my children as much as if they were his own because I am not doing this thing where they will be meeting anyone less than someone who will be permanent in my life.



Hey, I tried replying to you and this is what i got.

    aries1980 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## aries1980

Forgot to upload some photos...


----------



## aries1980

Goofcoaster said:


> Hey, I tried replying to you and this is what i got.
> 
> aries1980 has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.



Fixed it sorry about that.


----------



## Dayman99

Name:  Steve

From: Bucks County, Pa....20 Minutes from Phila

Height: 6'

Semi-Athletic build....185lbs

Blonde hair, blue eyes

Single Father to a fantastic 9 year old

I run a commercial truck dealership and enjoy outdoor concerts, tailgating, and my Flyers, Phillies, and Eagles!

I'm heading to POP Oct 9-15 for our 4th time to WDW!!  Stayed at Grand Floridian 2 times and this will be our 2nd time at POP.....Which we enjoy much better due to the atmosphere!!!!

I look forward to chatting to other Disney people, so hit me up!!  

Steve


----------



## Mickey_fan_4_life

Haven't posted on here in awhile...


First Name: Heather

Location: NYC

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Attorney

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, CrossFitting, going to Broadway shows, watching baseball, shopping

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm an attorney during the day but always a kid at heart.  I love going to Disney.  I'm also very active with CrossFit, primarily weightlifting.  I love to go to Broadway musicals and plays and root for my (poor) Mets.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is career-focused, active, and loving Disney wouldn't hurt.


----------



## NUguyinCrew

First Name: Jeremy

Location: Central Illinois (aka NOT Chicago)

Age: 33

Sex: m

Hair/Eye Color: Shaved head, blue eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Well...I was a biochemist after grad school but I got bored with it and all the traveling that went with it.  Now I'm a cop and I love it.

Do you have any kids: Yes, a 4 year old daughter (her bday surprise is going to Disney for her 5th birthday...shhhh!)

Do you have any pets: Blueberry, our rabbit.

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Hunting/Fishing

Favorite movie: If its a Disney movie, probably Peter Pan

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I grew up going to Disney and took my daughter on her first Disney trip last year.  We're heading down again in early 2014 since when we got home the first time, I asked her when she wanted to go back...she said "Ummmm, Wednesday". 

A little bit about your ideal match: Disney fan who is self-reliant and knows the difference between their, they're and there.  Haha.


I'm not looking for something "right now" or that type of deal.  I settled once and I won't again, so if you're like minded, let's chat.


----------



## dissupermom

Dayman99 said:


> Name:  Steve
> 
> From: Bucks County, Pa....20 Minutes from Phila
> 
> Height: 6'
> 
> Semi-Athletic build....185lbs
> 
> Blonde hair, blue eyes
> 
> Single Father to a fantastic 9 year old
> 
> I run a commercial truck dealership and enjoy outdoor concerts, tailgating, and my Flyers, Phillies, and Eagles!
> 
> I'm heading to POP Oct 9-15 for our 4th time to WDW!!  Stayed at Grand Floridian 2 times and this will be our 2nd time at POP.....Which we enjoy much better due to the atmosphere!!!!
> 
> I look forward to chatting to other Disney people, so hit me up!!
> 
> Steve



hi Steve! I'm right down the street from you!! just saying hello!!


----------



## Dayman99

dissupermom said:


> hi Steve! I'm right down the street from you!! just saying hello!!



What area are you from?

Steve


----------



## Ilivetogo

Dayman99 said:


> Name:  Steve
> 
> From: Bucks County, Pa....20 Minutes from Phila
> 
> Height: 6'
> 
> Semi-Athletic build....185lbs
> 
> Blonde hair, blue eyes
> 
> Single Father to a fantastic 9 year old
> 
> I run a commercial truck dealership and enjoy outdoor concerts, tailgating, and my Flyers, Phillies, and Eagles!
> 
> I'm heading to POP Oct 9-15 for our 4th time to WDW!!  Stayed at Grand Floridian 2 times and this will be our 2nd time at POP.....Which we enjoy much better due to the atmosphere!!!!
> 
> I look forward to chatting to other Disney people, so hit me up!!
> 
> Steve



Steve ..... age?  

.


----------



## Dayman99

Ilivetogo said:


> Steve ..... age?
> 
> .



45 going on 25.......Ha, ha!!!!!


----------



## butterflymouse

First Name: Jeanette

Location: Bay Area in California

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Dark Brown

Body Type: Pooh Sized

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Childcare

Do you have any kids: No, but would love a few one day.

Do you have any pets: 2, a dog and a cat

Favorite activities: Going to Disneyland of course! Baseball games, movies, shopping, normal stuff I guess

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid, The Harry Potter Series, The Wizard of Oz

Favorite color(s): Pink, Mint Green, Lilac, White

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I'm a bit of shy person, but I'm pretty fun and opinionated once you get to know me. I come from a big Catholic family, which is no surprise since I'm Hispanic. Still living at home with my parents and 3 sisters, but I like it that way. Huge Oakland Athletics and Notre Dame football fan, so I've got a love for sports. I consider myself girly, though. Aspiring to be a florist one day, but I'm very happy working in childcare in the meantime. I don't know what else... hmmm, guess that's it!

A little bit about your ideal match: He's sweet, open-minded, caring, gentle. I'm not big on macho behavior... not attractive at all. I like guys who are real and down to earth. A sense of humor is great, but I want him to know when it's time to be serious. Preferably has faith in God. I guess the biggest thing is I want him to accept me for the person I am, not the person he or anyone else might want me to be.


----------



## Mickeyflower

butterflymouse said:
			
		

> First Name: Jeanette
> 
> Location: Bay Area in California
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Dark Brown
> 
> Body Type: Pooh Sized
> 
> Ethnicity: Hispanic
> 
> Occupation: Childcare
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but would love a few one day.
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2, a dog and a cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disneyland of course! Baseball games, movies, shopping, normal stuff I guess
> 
> Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid, The Harry Potter Series, The Wizard of Oz
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink, Mint Green, Lilac, White
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a bit of shy person, but I'm pretty fun and opinionated once you get to know me. I come from a big Catholic family, which is no surprise since I'm Hispanic. Still living at home with my parents and 3 sisters, but I like it that way. Huge Oakland Athletics and Notre Dame football fan, so I've got a love for sports. I consider myself girly, though. Aspiring to be a florist one day, but I'm very happy working in childcare in the meantime. I don't know what else... hmmm, guess that's it!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: He's sweet, open-minded, caring, gentle. I'm not big on macho behavior... not attractive at all. I like guys who are real and down to earth. A sense of humor is great, but I want him to know when it's time to be serious. Preferably has faith in God. I guess the biggest thing is I want him to accept me for the person I am, not the person he or anyone else might want me to be.



Wooohooooooo a fellow Bay Area DISer!!!  Nice to see you


----------



## butterflymouse

Mickeyflower said:


> Wooohooooooo a fellow Bay Area DISer!!!  Nice to see you



Thanks!


----------



## knewton64

To those of you nice ladies 
35 to 45 years of age who after reading some of my below listed trip reports see something there - friends or otherwise......




feel free to pm me, post here or post on my most recent pre-trip report cuz I am looking for my Minnie Mouse but am tired of meeting too many Goofies.


I love animals (esp Dogs), love to travel & just enjoy life to its fullest but am growing tired of life experiences while being alone.





T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers


----------



## loveshoes

First Name: Linnette

Location: Oklahoma

Age: 49

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Hair ...whatever color comes out of the bottle eyes: brown

Body Type:average body type, short ( lol...petite  one ) 

Ethnicity: Hispanic (PR)

Occupation: N/A

Do you have any kids: 2 boys , ages 15 and 17

Do you have any petsog

Favorite activities: I love to shop...LMBO!!! Specially high heel  shoes, over 400 pairs as of now. Other than shopping I love to read, keep busy, I love sewing. Going out , love to go to Disney. 

Favorite movie: Seeking a friend for the end of the world and Finding Nemo...

Favorite color(s): black  for clothing ( I know, I know....) For shoes...RED

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: Happy , goofy personality, down to earth...simple kind of gal . Like I said I have an obsession with shoes ( since I am short high heels is the only way I can "grow" few inches LOL). Lived in NY moved to Oklahoma, hoping to one day relocate to Florida ( Yes...I know Florida... every senior citizen dream...lol) just because I want to be close to the mouse!

A little bit about your ideal match:
 IDK.....a "normal regular guy"  !!!rotfl2: Someone I do not have to drag to Disney with me.LOL


----------



## micknpluto

I want to subscribe !  Subscribed. 

I have to do a profile. Ugh. LoL

And upload a picture or pictures.


----------



## WDsMouse

Hey, I figure this is worth a shot.  I'd love to meet and hang out with another Disney fan and if we can hit it off, even better 

First Name: Holly

Location: Winter Garden, FL

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown / Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Clinical Research

Do you have any kids: Two girls, ages 2 and 5

Do you have any pets: Two cats, Nemo and Sebastian

Favorite activities: Going to Disney of course!  Also biking, walking, running, being outdoors in general, reading, watching TV and movies

Favorite movie: Groundhog Day

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel and Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney.  I'm a good balance between serious and laid back, and I know when to bring out each side of me.  I love to have a good conversation with someone who shares similar interests.  I hate politics.  I love romance and affection.  I am loyal and honest to a fault.  Did I mention I LOVE Disney?  

A little bit about your ideal match:  He would want to spend time with me, but be comfortable with himself.  He would show me affection.  We would respect each other, laugh with each other, and be each other's best friend.  He would know how to communicate and share his feelings (I KNOW this can be done!), and we would just love living life together.

I can't figure out how to post pics on here, but I'd be happy to email them to you, just PM me.


Thanks!
Holly


----------



## Belles

First Name: Mary

Location: Dutchess County, NY

Age: 54

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: 30 extra lbs

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Self Employed currently contracting with Disney

Do you have any kids: 1 daughter and son-in-law with 1 - 3 month old granddaughter, and 1 son

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Disney of course! My granddaughter, reading, camping, the beach, walking

Favorite movie: Beaches and Sleeping Beauty

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney. I have a new grandaughter that I am totally in love with. I enjoy good conversation. I like watching sports and Movies and yes I will admit certain reality shows. I am loyal and honest. My next trip to Disney s this December

A little bit about your ideal match: He would enjoy sharing some of my interests and enjoy introducing me to some of his. He enjoys family and love to be a grandparent as much as I

Thanks! Mary


----------



## disprincessjh

deleted.


----------



## Arsenal1982

Name:  Tommy
Age:  31
Location:  Chicago, IL
Occupation:  Investor/Writer
Body Type:  Athletic
Height:  5'10
Kids:  None
Pets:  Nope but I like all friendly pets.  Dogs more than cats though since they're more fun.
Favorite Movie:  Back to the Future

Hobbies:  Traveling, Disney, Movies, Trying New Restaurants, Going to Sports Games

Favorite Disney Park:  Magic but I love Epcot during the evenings

http://www.flickr.com/photos/103748136@N06/10013111423/


----------



## Jillinwonderland

First Name: Jill

Location: Tampa, Fl

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: student/working part time as well

Do you have any kids: no (but hoping one day!)

Do you have any pets: no, but I love dogs and my roommate has two cats.

Favorite activities: Besides going to Disney World ? I love spending time in bookstores (prefer used, they have more personality!), I also love writing, going to movies, museums, singing, outdoor markets, swimming

Favorite movie: Anything Disney/Pixar. Silver Linings Playbook

Favorite color(s): purple and turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Belle, Mickey, Auroa, Figment, Orange Bird

A little bit about yourself: I'm currently attending USF to get a double  B.A in Communications and English after taking a few semesters off here and there. I was born and raised here in Fl and have an AP to WDW. I'm not really sure what else to put here so feel free to PM me and ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has it together in his life.  That's really all. And of course a love for Disney


----------



## FFEMT510

First Name: Ryan

Location: Central Virginia

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black (Ok the grey is coming...)/Brown

Body Type: Short (5'5") Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Career Firefighter/EMT-Basic

Do you have any kids: No (haven't met the right mother)

Do you have any pets: No (but a Dalmatian is in my future)

Favorite activities: When I'm not working, I'm normally keeping up with the house, catching a nap, or hanging out at my volunteer fire department.  Of course, traveling to WDW is one of my favorite activities too.

Favorite movie: Disney movie: Lilo and Stitch, Beauty and the Beast. Non Disney: 21 Jump St, Back to the Future Trilogy (and many more)

Favorite color(s): Red and Navy

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch (I'm man enough to admit I sleep with a stuffed Stitch when I'm home!)

A little bit about yourself: First and foremost, I am very recently separated with not very much longer until things are final.  Now that it is out of the way--I'm originally from Delaware but found my way to Virginia to attend college.  Loved this place and decided I was going to stay.  I got married right out of college, and was married for 3 years--but due to us growing up to be different people, and me wanting a child, we decided to split ways.  I'm an open book, as the situation made me a stronger man, but I'll spare the details here.

I'm a Career Firefighter/EMT-B and its the best job in the world.  There's nothing like being there during someones worst moment.  It has it's ups and its downs, but it really is the best job in the world.  I volunteer where I live as well, and find its a great way to give back to the community.  

I'm a pretty easy going person, though I have my OCD moments when I start to panic.  Loyalty above all else, and honesty is always the best policy.  I was not brought up in a religious home, but if you spend enough time in the bible belt, it eventually takes a hold--I'm working on adding spirituality to my life.  Anything else you want to know, feel free to ask.

A little bit about your ideal match: Not being choosey...but I've learned enough in life to know not to settle for anything.  Looking for a mate who is honest, caring, genuine, not a smoker, spontaneous, doesn't mind getting dirty or the outdoors, and most importantly, knows how to communicate!


----------



## CTLove

*Hi Everyone!

First Name: Jen

Location: CT

Age: 23

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/ Hazel

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: White/Asian

Occupation: Healthcare

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: reading, watching movies, video games, watching football, baking, learning new things!

Favorite movie: The Lion King, The Emperor's New Groove, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Genie, Simba 

A little bit about yourself: Silly, happy, Christian woman looking for friends and a prince charming!

A little bit about your ideal match: positive, fun-loving, kind, must love Disney (duh!)*


----------



## Birdman1511

First Name: Jeff

Location: Fort Worth, TX

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: District Manager for a filtration company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Other than Disney...movies, sports, cooking, traveling, being outdoors

Favorite movie: Too many to name for sure! But to Narrow it down: The Lion King, Star Wars, The Avengers, Iron Man, Monsters Inc.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Flynn Rider, Mike Wazowski, Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I'm new to Texas, just moved here from Orlando bc of my job and I miss going to Disney anytime I want, but at the same time, I look forward to visiting every year. I'm very outgoing and adventurous. I'm a huge movie buff!! I love going to the theatre to see new movies I love being outdoors, star wars, sports, the legend of zelda, cooking, baking, traveling..anything else you can think of, just ask

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is pretty much also my partner in crime. Obviously, somebody who shares my passion for disney and will go with me on trips to Walt Disney World, Disneyland, and Disney cruises. Somebody who I can share similar interests with, but at the same time, brings new interests to the table. Somebody who isn't too shy, adventure seeker, loves traveling, nightlife, but at the same time enjoys a nice night at home with a good movie and some junk food.


----------



## Arsenal1982

disprincessjh said:


> First Name: Jordan
> 
> Location: Back and forth between Louisville, Kentucky and Bloomington, Indiana.
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes.
> 
> Body Type: Slim/Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Stressed out law student.
> 
> Do you have any kids: No.
> 
> Do you have any pets: No, but I like dogs.
> 
> Favorite activities: Anything disney, reading, traveling, spending time with family.
> 
> Favorite movie: Hard to choose. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, maybe.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Yellow!
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, all the princesses, Mickey, Goofy, Brer Rabbit.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm kind of a conundrum of a person.
> I'm a little shy and can take a bit to warm up, but like to meet new people.
> I'm interested in politics, but not really confrontational about it. I did an internship working for the House of Representatives in DC and loved every second of being involved in it all. I really like to discuss it, but not to the point of arguing.
> I'm really close to my family. My siblings are my best friends.
> I love to travel! I studied in Sydney, Australia and I have been jetted off to Europe a few times. I think my favorite European city is Budapest, but it's hard to choose.
> I am active and enjoy exercise. I really like basketball, both playing and watching, and I am a big Louisville Cardinals fan.
> I'm a certified diver and would like to do some more diving around the world when/if the opportunity presents itself.
> I model part time on the side.
> I adventurous and a little impulsive, but at least it keeps things from being boring.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Hm, I'm not really sure. I'm just really looking for someone I have some common interests and some chemistry with. Ideally he'd be polite, interested in travel, energetic, supportive...



Hey Jordan, what law school are you going to?


----------



## ep4244

First Name:  Elaine

Location:  Texas

Age: 44

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type:  jack skellingtonesque

Ethnicity: white

Occupation:  Executive Assistant

Do you have any kids: yes - 2 teenagers 

Do you have any pets: No - see above I have teenagers who are mostly housebroken

Favorite activities:  Reading, cooking, riding roller coasters

Favorite movie:  Blazing Saddles

Favorite color(s):  Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Baloo

A little bit about yourself:  Single mom who loves Disney and traveling when I can.  I work hard and like to play just as hard.  I speak saracasm fluently and often.  I might have a small crush on a mouse.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Responsible, but spontaneous, enjoy disney, roller coasters, and good food.  Must not take life to seriously, except when necessary.  Like to laugh and find the humor in the strangest of places.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## darkwingduck20106

First Name: John 

Location: South Jersey

Age:26

Sex:male

Hair/Eye Color:Brown Hair/Blue Eyes

Body Type: Solid

Ethnicity:White

Occupation:intern at a funeral home

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets:a dog

Favorite activities:movies,sports,reading,video games,disney

Favorite movie:Avengers

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s)onald Duck


----------



## sexyravenfan

Hi my name is Laurie. I am from Southern PA


----------



## rhpaw

ep4244 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Love the pic Elaine.


----------



## ep4244

rhpaw said:


> Love the pic Elaine.



Had the best time doing that.  Went to WDW last year and the teens sleep until the crack of noon, so I went and had a little fun.

The folks at the meet & greet loved it.

This is my other personal favorite.

Sometimes you just have to stop and figure out what to do next

​


----------



## loveshoes

...


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

sexyravenfan said:


> Hi my name is Laurie. I am from Southern PA



Your from Southern Pa and not an Eagles fan how that happen?


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

disneyshakeygirl said:


> The same place where all the single Canadian guys are!



Lol!


----------



## SinnerLloyd

First Name: Lloyd
Location: New Jersey
Age: 24
Sex: male
Ethnicity: White
Occupation: Waiter
Favorite activities: basketball
Favorite movie: Pulp Fiction
Favorite color: Green
Favorite Disney character: Goofy


----------



## aries1980

SinnerLloyd said:


> First Name: Lloyd Location: New Jersey Age: 24 Sex: male Ethnicity: White Occupation: Waiter Favorite activities: basketball Favorite movie: Pulp Fiction Favorite color: Green Favorite Disney character: Goofy



Yay another Jersey person!


----------



## ZoeisMommy

It's been a while since I've been on here...will have to add a picture later since my iPad refuses to cooperate.



First Name:  Lesliekay  

Location:  Texas 

Age: 26

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Dark Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:  Preschool Teacher 

Do you have any kids: yes - 1 delightful Disney princess

Do you have any pets: yes - 1 cat, we have a love hate relationship. 

Favorite activities:  Reading, spending time with my daughter, crafting, planning Disney trips, watching football!!

Favorite movie:  The Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s):  Pink

Favorite Disney character(s):  Ariel & Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself:  Im a single mom who loves Disney. I spend 80% of time working with children and love my job! I prefer football to any other sport and yes, I bleed blue and silver. I'm from Texas...football is a way of life. Love to be outdoors and don't mind getting dirty. I am by no means country or a cowgirl but that won't stop me from changing a tire or getting muddy. Absolutely love movies and a fan of a good book.

 A little bit about your ideal match:  Must love Disney and prefers football  ....is not afraid of change. Must be responsible, hard working and caring. Above all....he has to like children  I've never been the picky type but i know what I deserve  

Anything else, just ask....

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## aimeekdg

First Name: Aimee

Location: Houston, TX

Age: 22 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/ Dark Brown

Body Type: Fit but I have curves in all the right places. I am also short, hey I couldn't have it all right? Think of me as your own little 

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Admin. Assistant 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Two! Both dogs 

Favorite activities: I absolutely love to travel! I'm also a book worm, a movie buff and going to the gym. 

Favorite movie: Tough question...but the Little Mermaid would probably be closest to #1. 

Favorite color(s): Teal, Purple, and Gold. 

Favorite Disney character(s): As of now, I know this may sound ridiculous but I love Ursula! Villain from Little Mermaid  

A little bit about yourself: I am the baby of my family so I guess you can say I'm a bit loved. I love traveling and I do a lot of it throughout the year (just went to WDW in August) I have a large family and I love them all very much, I don't have children but I have 11 nieces and nephews so I love kids! I like to go to the gym at least 4-5 times a week so I like to take care of my body. I obviously LOVE Disney!! I'm also a Christian and I love to open my heart and ears to people and just have great conversation  

A little bit about your ideal match: I would like my ideal match to love traveling just as much as I do. Also have a healthy mind/body,and a believer in the big man upstairs. Although I do love kids, I don't want to be in a relationship with someone who already has them. I guess Just have a big heart and a great sense of humor and loves to have a great time!


----------



## wicker

First Name: Chad

Location: Mobile, AL

Age: 35

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Self

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Mason the chihuahua

Favorite activities:  sports, cooking, traveling, 

Favorite movie: Star Wars, Goodfellas, Dark Knight, Royal Tenebaums, 

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear

A little bit about yourself: I've lived in Bama my entire life.  I own a small business.  I root for the Crimson Tide and the New Orleans Saints.  I love Disney...I enjoy casually strolling thru the parks people watching just as much as the attractions.  You're more than welcome to ask if interested!

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't like to put anything in a box.  Each friendship/relationship is unique and I've never noticed any kind of pattern on the ladies I've dated in the past.

Hit me up ladies


----------



## micknpluto

First Name: Chris. 

Location: Cherry Hill, NJ 

Age: 44  

Sex: Female  

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/  Brown   

Body Type:  a few extra lbs.  

Ethnicity: 100% Italian  

Occupation: dept. sales manager    

 Do you have any kids: No

 Do you have any pets: No but my mom has a cat!  

Favorite activities: going to the  beach in the summer. I love baseball and the Philadelphia Phillies. I'm into horror movies. Breaking Bad, American Horror Story & The Walking Dead are some of my fave tv shows.  I like to drink beer. I love the good stuff like Belgium and craft beers. I enjoy doing fun things. Walking around in the city maybe doing my own Pub crawl   Also enjoy taking pictures. I take a million pics wherever I go! Of course Disney and visiting WDW is #1 but I figured you already knew this  

Favorite movie: The Godfather is my #1 but I love so many movies. Star Wars is probably a close 2nd  

Favorite color(s): All shades or blue. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, Stitch, Mickey. And love the villains.  Jafar. The Evil Queen. Capt Hook.

A little bit about yourself: I love love love to laugh. I'm very silly and I think it's what keeps me young. I am the oldest of 3 but I look and act the youngest hehe  I love Disney so much. It's such a passion of mine. Not a moment goes by when  not thinking about Disney. I have 5 tattoos they're all Disney.   I love my family and my friends. I think family is important.  My family especially my mom is what's  holding me back from moving to Florida. I can't sit still. Always have to be doing something.  I enjoy working. My job is very physical ( I should be a size 2) lol. But. Well. Anyway. I would love to meet someone who shares the same passions as I do. I've never been married never had kids but I love children.     

A little bit about your ideal match: my ideal match would be just as passionate about Disney as I am. Someone who loves to travel to WDW as much as possible.  I am here to make friends and possibly a relationship. I have been in a few long term relationships. I'm still very close with my ex's. I've been single for a few years and as much as I enjoy my life it would be Nice to have someone special.   Looking for someone who is local to me. I'm in the south jersey Philly area.  Please feel free to message me.  I'm open to everyone.  Even if just a friend.   I have never met anyone online. Have heard of lots of success stories. So hopefully I'm successful too ! We'll see.  Shoot me a message. I would be glad to chat.


----------



## knewton64

ep4244 said:


> First Name:  Elaine
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite movie:  Blazing Saddles
> 
> 
> 
> ELAINE:
> THAT'S Hedley Lamarr TO U!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]





and....
Poor ol' Minnie!!







LUV IT!! U SAID YA'LL in your posting





T.T.F.N.


----------



## Penderella

Steffane age 22 from New Orleans. I have two kids. My favorite movie is meet the Robinsons. I am potentially going to be a single traveler in may. :/


----------



## disney0394

First Name: Dorothy

Location: West Palm Beach, Florida

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde Hair/Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Account Payable/Payroll for an Infertility Center 

Do you have any kids: 1 (14 years old)

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs

Favorite activities: Disney, Reading, Working Out, Shopping

Favorite movie: A Walk to Remember 

Favorite color(s): Purple 

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I live only about 2 hours from Disney so I try and go as often as possible. I enjoy just walking the parks and watching people. Rides are fun too! I love what I do and have been doing it for 16 years. I enjoy spending time with friends and family. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to find someone who will enjoy Disney as much as I do.


----------



## disney0394

New to this site!


----------



## kellzkidz

kellzkidz said:


> I had a profile up many moons ago, time to dust it off and update!
> 
> First Name: Kelly
> 
> Location: Upstate NY
> 
> Age: 44
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/green
> 
> Body Type: petite
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Human Resources
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes
> 
> Do you have any pets: No, missing my beloved husky
> 
> Favorite activities: LOVE planning my Disney trips Photography, Travel, gardening, walking and hiking, music
> 
> Favorite movie: All the Pirates of the Caribbean! Forrest Gump and all time fav- It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Wall-e, Figero, Rapunzel, and of course Capt Jack Sparrow
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a fellow mouse junkie that loves all things Disney   I love the beach (and margarita's) although I live at the foothills of the Adirondacks!  Will be relocating to Florida someday!   I LOVE football season (go Vikes!) and never get tired of sitting with some wings, a beer and a game- hockey too! (go Rangers!).  I have 3 beautiful kids-my oldest in college.  I don't get to the movies much but love to watch mob movies.  I also watch way too much "lock up" on msnbc lol....
> I am honest, caring, and a great listener.  I am pretty down to earth and try not to sweat the small stuff   I am a loyal friend, do not judge others, and love to make friends happy or simply smile.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I am not sure what my ideal match is, but I enjoy friends that are considerate, and kind.  I love a sense of humor, laughing is an instant vacation!  I also like positive thinkers and creativity.   At this point in my life I am looking for a relationship, someone to hold hands with in the parks, and enjoy life's curves together.  I still believe honesty is out there....


 xo


----------



## Sky07

repost


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Updating from original July post, along with a photo from my recent WDW visit in September...

Okay, I guess I might as well throw my virtual hat into the ring here....

First Name: Dan

Location: Upstate/Central NY

Age: 45

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair/Hazel ("Mood") Eyes-Sometimes they're green, sometimes blue. I'm full of surprises!

Body Type: I'm 100% Italian and eat way too much pasta, so what's that tell you? LOL I am trying to shed some pounds right now.

Ethnicity: See above  ;-)

Occupation: Human Resources Professional

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, one cat who is about as spoiled as a kid would be!

Favorite activities: Well, anything Disney of course. I am a musician-a drummer, if you call that a musician-and vocalist. Music is always around where I am. I believe that life should have a soundtrack, and mine always does, even if it's in my head.   Speaking of soundtracks, I am a huge movie buff, and whether I am at the theater or watching on my home setup, I never tire of the art form.

Favorite movie: Absolutely impossible to answer. Constantly changing. One of my all-time favorites is one that not too many people have ever heard of, called "29th Street". Probably the best Christmas/Mobster (!!) movie ever made-maybe the only one! It's based on a true story, and is just phenomenal. Right up there with "The Godfather" and "Goodfellas" in my book.

Favorite color(s): Orange, Blue and White 

Favorite Disney character(s): In order: Stitch, Mickey, Grumpy and Animal (The Muppets are Disney property now, so he counts, right?)

A little bit about yourself: I'll come right out and admit it-I'm a geek. I'm obviously a Disney freak, but my favorite Holiday is, and always will be Halloween. Love horror movies and haunted houses. It should be no surprise that my favorite attraction is the Haunted Mansion and I know the entire script for the whole ride. And yes, I'm a Rennie. If you know what that word means, you are as much of a geek as me! Ha!

Still a kid at heart, despite disguising myself as a responsible adult. I love fireworks and thunderstorms, so basically loud noises and light in the dark sky. The lack of proper grammar drives me crazy, and I strangely prefer the European spelling of words (doesn't "colour" just plain look better?). Not a big sports guy, despite constantly getting asked if I ever played football due to my stocky build. I'd rather go to an art show or a play. Would love to live in a castle (haunted is optional). Liable to break out into song at random intervals.

A little bit about your ideal match: Of course, looking for someone to share my love of Disney. I'm not looking for perfection, knowing I am far from it myself. As much as I know there's a lot of real life work involved, I still believe you can have a fairy tale. I am looking for that person to write the rest of my story with. My perfect match would probably be my duet partner in the car. If she's not afraid to turn that radio up and sing along as we cruise down that road together, it's a good chance we're made for each other.

I've always said I want to hopefully marry my best friend, and I never want to be one of those couples that you look at five years into their relationship and wonder why they're so miserable. I'd rather be that couple that's in their 80's and still holding hands. While walking down Main Street USA, of course.


----------



## Miked0292

First Name: Mike

Location: Chicago , IL

Age: 21, 22 on 2/5

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde, with Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: White /Caucasian

Occupation: Retail , Security

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: not any more

Favorite activities: Traveling, Site seeing, paintball, 

Favorite movie: Die Hard 1

Favorite color(s): Red,Blue,Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I am a decently open person, by that I mean if there is a question someone were to ask about me I rather have them ask me than trying to figure it out on their own. Been traveling to WDW for about 4 years now , kinda active during the warm months ,I try to be during the winter but playing paintball when it is 32 degrees out kinda kicks the wind out of you fast lol. If there something I would like to do more though it would be rock climbing , and metal working, odd combo but i enjoy working with my hands as well as the endurance of having to climb a 40 foot wall. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Honestly someone who likes to be active but then at the same times likes to have those days where we would la around and enjoy each other company, looks do not really bug me, one feature if I can pick is that they are short compared to me , even though mostly everyone is , as I am 6'5.


----------



## BRER

.


----------



## jstarsho

Miked0292 welcome from a fellow Illinoisian!


----------



## poetofthedragon

eimmi07 said:


> First Name: Paul
> 
> Location: Wisconsin
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Stocker for food service at a private college
> 
> Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.
> 
> Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.
> 
> Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc.  Watching sports.
> 
> Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side
> 
> Favorite color: Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo and Donald Duck
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun.  I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?)  I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while.  A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year).  Likes to travel and is a family person.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.



Hi, I'm 22 from Minnesota, I have three dogs, am currently in school for graphic design. I too try to get to disney world once a year. I actually leave in 20 days *excitement* lion king is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Goofcoaster

Re-posting mine



> First Name: Scott
> 
> Location: South Carolina
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Black Hair/Brown Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average/More to love
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Sales
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: no
> 
> Favorite activities: Traveling, Disney, and Sports
> 
> Favorite movie: The Lion King
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red and Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm newly single, I'm in sales and enjoy traveling. I love all things disney and disney world.
> 
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> I know this isn't what you guys want to hear, but I just got out of a 10 year marriage with a cheating wife, so I'm not looking for anything serious, just someone that likes to have fun and can put up with my disney addiction.


----------



## wreckitfan

.


----------



## heatherelam

First Name: Heather
Location: FL, about 1.5 hours west of Orlando
Age: 28
Sex: Female  
Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/blue
Ethnicity: Caucasian   
Occupation: Emergency Dispatch Supervisor
Do you have any kids: Nope
Do you have any pets: Not at the current time
Favorite activities: hotel and park hopping, movie watching, cooking, baking, and dining out
Favorite movie: I'm so bad at favorites! I enjoy mostly anything. 
Favorite Disney character(s):  I'm really not a character fanatic (is that too blasphemous for this forum?), but I do love seeing the princesses living out their fairy tales- Belle and the Beast would be probably be at the top of my list. 
A little bit about yourself: I'm very independent and love to travel (I took a trip to Paris alone last winter!). I like to think I'm pretty quick witted and clever. And I'm pretty down to earth for being an only child. 
A little bit about your ideal match: I truly desire to start building a future together with someone who understands that we live in an imperfect world and that there will always be challenges to face, so having someone to share them with and support each other through is key. I would prefer someone who doesn't smoke. Bonus if you work in public safety and work nights or a crazy schedule (like I do).


----------



## LizKP22

First Name: Liz

Location: Detroit, Michigan

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown & yup, dark brown

Body Type: Do I really need to describe this with words, I mean a picture is supposedly worth like 1,000 anyway

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Student, studying elementary education

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A little dog, named Mickey

Favorite activities: singing, acting, running, just being around people

Favorite movie: That's a tough one, probably "Singin' in The Rain:

Favorite color(s): Turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Meg, and Minnie all for different reasons

A little bit about yourself: 

I am currently student teaching and I love it! Teaching is going to be my future so it is very important to me. Like everyone here, I LOVE Disney. I have traveled to Disney World a ridiculous amount of times (thirty some) and still love it. It's great though because I hate being stuck in one place, so going to Disney is a pretty easy way to have a little escape every now and then. I am constantly singing. All in all I am pretty mild mannered and optimistic. I am very empathetic so I try to show kindness to everyone. Umm I guess that's a pretty basic description...

A little bit about your ideal match:

I'm not picky, but I want to find someone with dreams for their life. Someone who doesn't take life too seriously. And someone who I can share common interests with.


----------



## kelowatt

First Name: Kelly

Location: Boston, MA

Age: 38

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: Brown wavy/curly hair, greenish hazel eyes

Body Type: full figured

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: triage supervisor at a psychiatric crisis team

Do you have any kids: nope, although I would like some, either biologically, or adopt/foster

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: going to museums, going for walks, movies, 

Favorite movie: just one? The Third Man. I really like old movies, and I volunteer at a local art house cinema as an usher. My favorite Disney movie is Sleeping Beauty, because it is just stunning.

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Pooh, Alice (my favorite book as a kid), Donald

A little bit about yourself: I'm someone who is generally enthusiastic, adventurous, and generous. I love to cook and entertain. I also love trying new things and seeing new things. I am involved in roller derby as a non skating official, and I do volunteer work pretty regularly including working at the local non-profit art house movie theater as an usher. I have an amazing group of friends here in Boston. I consider myself "nerd adjacent". I have some nerdy interests (film, sci-fi, reading) but I'm also a bit more in touch with the main stream than most of my friends. I am a sports fan who roots for the Red Sox, the Bills (I feel it is a testament to my character that I've stayed loyal to them for so long), and a HUGE Sabres fan, and hockey fan in general. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Somebody who shares my enthusiasm and adventurous spirit. Someone kind and patient. Someone laid back (I can get a bit wound up sometimes and I find I do well with more laid back folks as a balance).


----------



## DisneyMarv

i think its time for a new update lol 



DisneyMarv said:


> First Name: Marvin
> 
> Location: Miami, Fl
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:black,brown
> 
> Body Type:slim
> 
> Ethnicity: American
> 
> Occupation: Extra Service Audit/Fedex Ground
> 
> Do you have any kids:No
> 
> Do you have any pets:yes 3
> 
> Favorite activities: Basketball,Football
> 
> Favorite movie: favorite Disney Movie, Toy Story,Lion King and Meet The Robinsons
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue, Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Chip and Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself: pretty much i am a outgoing guy love everything disney i am currently a annual pass holder so of course i'm at the parks mostly all the times depending on my work schedule, im also fun to be around with. Have any more questions you can Pm me
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Obviously has to love Disney  be out going and likes to joke around.


----------



## gumbypee

]First Name: Jennifer

Location: Houston, TX (soon to change to ???)

Age: 37

Sex: f

Hair/Eye Color: Brown wavy, curly hair/ blue eyes

Body Type: full figured

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: forensic scientist

Do you have any kids: not yet

Do you have any pets: cat and dog

Favorite activities: theatre, movie theater, reading, swing dancing, sports ( watch and sorta play)

Favorite movie: sleepers, share shank redemption, titanic

My favorite Disney movie is beauty and the beast followed by lion king

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I love my occupation and helping people.  My dog is a therapy dog and we go to children's  homes and nursing homes to make people smile.  I m involved in my bs school alumni association which entails volunteering, game day parties, flag football, and kickball. Love sports especially football now.  Enjoy dancing especially swing dancing ( lindyhop, jitterbug, jive) but not that fantastic at it lol .  Christmas is my favorite holiday followed closely by Fourth of July . I'm very patriotic!! I adore traveling as well!!

A little bit about your ideal match: this is tough one.  I deal match would be kind with an ability to laugh at me and at himself.  Not harsh with me if I get down on myself for something.  Willing to try new things just as I would be up for new adventure as well.  Kind toy fur babies. <---- definite way toy heart. Sime things like holding a door is rare but goes so far.  Will put up with my sports watching even if he wants to do something else-no need to be joined at hip.


----------



## DisneyGirlie

.


----------



## disneydennis

First Name: Dennis

Location: Winter Park, Fl

Age: 38

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color:brown(aubrun),hazel(sometimes blue sometimes green)

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Accounting (banking industry)

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:no not anymore 

Favorite activities: Walking, working out, Going to parks, watching movies

Favorite movie: favorite Disney Movie, Star Wars (any of them),  Favorite Disney Move -- Toss up between Toy Story and Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):Mickey -- Buzz Lightyear

A little bit about yourself: Recently relocated from Delaware to Florida, Still trying to meet new people and start a new life here. I am an annual passholder and just about every weekend I spend a few hours at the parks/Downtown Disney.  I'm easy to get along with and have such a wide range of music interests.  I used to play guitar and want to start playing again once I'm settled in a little more.  My 2 nieces mean the world to me and I had a hard time leaving them to move down here.  Luckily my family in Delaware is as hooked on the "Magic" as I am and will be down here more times then they'd probably like.  

A little bit about your ideal match: A girl that has the same passion for all things Disney and enjoys spending time at THE parks and also is semi active, meaning going for walks and enjoying spending time with me.


----------



## Way2blu4u

First Name: Jackie

Location:  Riverside, CA

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown with blonde highlights

Body Type: tonned, not ripped

Ethnicity: Well I am an American but my background is mostly European

Occupation: cashier, Air Force reserve heavy equipment mechanic

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets:yes 32 dogs, Emma and ruby

Favorite activities: Working out, dancing, listening to music, going to disneyland and Cali adventure

Favorite movie: favorite Disney Movie, Toy Story,Lion King and Meet The Robinsons

Favorite color(s): Blue mostly light or bright but I will take a blue versus to any color

Favorite Disney character(s)ocahontas

A little bit about yourself: well I am an older sister so my younger sister and I go to Disney often. When I'm not working or visiting I am either out dancing the night away or in my room listening to music/ or watching a movie. I am in the Air Force reserves and I am a heavy equipment mechanic. So I just work on large vehicles. When I'm not serving I am a cashier. Starting community college in the spring after I get back from my deployment.

A little bit about your ideal match: Outgoing is preferred but not a must. I am attracted to both. Has to either be funny or likes to laugh because if I could describe myself as any Disney character, I'd be goofy minus the clumsiness.


----------



## Way2blu4u

bwaite01 said:


> I am, but I live in CA now.



I'm from Florida and I'm in Cali now myself


----------



## disneyloomergal

Hey y'all !! I'm a long time lurker first time poster!!

Name: Jay
Location: Lancaster,.Ohio
Sex: Female
Hair: Red hair
Body type: Curvy
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Work status: customer service
Children: yes, one.
Pet: yes, dog
Hobbies: making loom bracelets, raising my son, watching walking dead, working on getting my health back on track.
Movies: who framed Roger rabbit, tangled, great mouse detective, cars
Color: blue!! 
Disney character: Jessica rabbit! 
About me: I'm outgoing,.I love Disney,and was a former cast member! Love taking my son to parks, and I'm planning our first trip for the beginning of May!!! He's going to have his first haircut on main street. I'm a cancer survivor, and I'm an advocate for patients who feel as if they're not being heard.
My ideal match would love children and dogs, they would love being a close family, even if there was distance. I'm open to meeting someone who may be across the ocean. You must love Disney, and be honest, open, and willing to communicate. I tend to be attracted to older men, but not necessarily all the time!! I would add a picture, but my phone doesn't like me!


----------



## disneyloomergal

levenhopper said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to repost since a bunch has changed since my last survey.  Here we go:
> 
> First Name: Jordan
> 
> Location: Now in Cleveland, OH, but I'll be in Orlando August 12-January 3 as part of the Disney College Program!
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Black/blue
> 
> Body Type: Slim
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Paramedic, but returning to college as a PR/Marketing major
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: One dog and two cats shared among everyone in the house
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to concerts, sporting events (mainly hockey and baseball, but I'll go to anything that is going on in town), hanging out with friends, exploring things to do nearby.  I'm sure when I'm in Disney that I'll add going to the parks and Universal to that list.
> 
> Favorite movie: Airplane (yes, it came out before I was born.  It's still hilarious!)
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): I never like this question, because I have so many.  If you combine Disney with Pixar, I'd pick Woody.  Going with traditional Disney, I'd pick Simba.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm just a guy trying to make it through college while working two jobs and still trying to have a life.  I'm usually pretty laid back, and like to think that I have a decent sense of humor.  I work hard at school and my jobs, but also love and value time to just hang out with friends.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone laid back and down to earth.  Having a sense of humor is a must-have!  As is the ability to not take yourself seriously all the time.  I'm usually always on the go, even in my free time (I'd much rather go out and do something than just sit at home on the couch), so someone who likes going out and exploring would be a plus!
> 
> Feel free to PM me or find me on Facebook (facebook.com/leventhal) if you wanna chat!  Even if it's just because you are looking for a friend to explore the parks with, thats totally fine!



You seem like a guy I'm looking for! I did the wdwcp in  2010!!!  have you gotten your role?


----------



## oxlisamariexo

JoshuaShaw said:


> First Name: Joshua
> 
> Location: DFW, TX
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown
> 
> Body Type: Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Background is broadcast television, though I'm training to (hopefully) become a firefighter.
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope.
> 
> Do you have any pets: I do not, but I am an animal lover.
> 
> Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/weight training, going to the zoo, movies, biking, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding
> 
> Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, In Bruges, Pinocchio
> 
> Favorite color: Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions.  Eating sandwiches is not a must.



made me giggle  eating sandwiches..... good to know


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

disneydennis said:


> First Name: Dennis
> 
> Location: Winter Park, Fl
> 
> Age: 38
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:brown(aubrun),hazel(sometimes blue sometimes green)
> 
> Body Type:Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Accounting (banking industry)
> 
> Do you have any kids:No
> 
> Do you have any pets:no not anymore
> 
> Favorite activities: Walking, working out, Going to parks, watching movies
> 
> Favorite movie: favorite Disney Movie, Star Wars (any of them),  Favorite Disney Move -- Toss up between Toy Story and Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Mickey -- Buzz Lightyear
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Recently relocated from Delaware to Florida, Still trying to meet new people and start a new life here. I am an annual passholder and just about every weekend I spend a few hours at the parks/Downtown Disney.  I'm easy to get along with and have such a wide range of music interests.  I used to play guitar and want to start playing again once I'm settled in a little more.  My 2 nieces mean the world to me and I had a hard time leaving them to move down here.  Luckily my family in Delaware is as hooked on the "Magic" as I am and will be down here more times then they'd probably like.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: A girl that has the same passion for all things Disney and enjoys spending time at THE parks and also is semi active, meaning going for walks and enjoying spending time with me.



Hey, I definitely fit into your ideal match. I can't get enough Disney. Here at my house it's Disney all year round.


----------



## D23Ry

First Name: Ryan

Location: Los Angeles

Age: 35

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Hazel Green

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Video Editor

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Puggle

Favorite activities: soccer, movies, music, anything really 

Favorite movie: Disney wise? Peter Pan 

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I'm single and hate filling these things out 

A little bit about your ideal match: Honest, fun, wants to go to Disney Paris with me  Would love to chat on Yahoo messenger. I'm Fantasy.football005 (lame name i know, have had it for a very long time!).


----------



## gumbypee

D23Ry said:


> First Name: Ryan
> 
> Location: Los Angeles
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Hazel Green
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Video Editor
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 Puggle
> 
> Favorite activities: soccer, movies, music, anything really
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney wise? Peter Pan
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm single and hate filling these things out
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Honest, fun, wants to go to Disney Paris with me  Would love to chat on Yahoo messenger. I'm Fantasy.football005 (lame name i know, have had it for a very long time!).



I tried yahoo msgr. I want to go to Disney Paris!!!!


----------



## kabbie

First Name: Kristin

Location: DFW

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blond/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Revenue Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 dogs (Golden, small pound puppy)

Favorite activities: Running, Going to the movies, Photography, Travelling, Outdoors (kayaking, zip lining, swimming, boating) Adventure, Family Fun, Open for Anything!

Favorite movie: Stripes, Blues Brothers, Vacation, Bourne movies

A little bit about yourself: Sweet, shy, affectionate, witty, determined

A little bit about your ideal match:
Man with a good heart and a caring


----------



## DWGal210

NUguyinCrew said:


> First Name: Jeremy
> 
> Location: Central Illinois (aka NOT Chicago)
> 
> Age: 33
> 
> Sex: m
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Shaved head, blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Well...I was a biochemist after grad school but I got bored with it and all the traveling that went with it.  Now I'm a cop and I love it.
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes, a 4 year old daughter (her bday surprise is going to Disney for her 5th birthday...shhhh!)
> 
> Do you have any pets: Blueberry, our rabbit.
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Hunting/Fishing
> 
> Favorite movie: If its a Disney movie, probably Peter Pan
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I grew up going to Disney and took my daughter on her first Disney trip last year.  We're heading down again in early 2014 since when we got home the first time, I asked her when she wanted to go back...she said "Ummmm, Wednesday".
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Disney fan who is self-reliant and *knows the difference between their, they're and there.  Haha.*
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for something "right now" or that type of deal.  I settled once and I won't again, so if you're like minded, let's chat.



That made me chuckle - I feel your pain!  Learn it, people, hahaha!


----------



## DWGal210

Hi everyone!

First Name: Katie

Location: NE Iowa

Age: 31 (almost 32 - gulp!)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blond-ish / Blue

Body Type: A few extra pounds (working on a few less extra pounds!)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sales / Marketing

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes; Shih Tzu named Riley

Favorite activities: Vacationing to Disney (duh!), reading, going to movies with friends.  I am also now in the midst of house hunting; NOT a favorite activity.

Favorite movie: Gone with the Wind.  Hands down.  Favorite Disney movie is Sleeping Beauty.

Favorite color(s): Green and purple.

Favorite Disney character(s): Aurora, the three fairies from Sleeping Beauty, Minnie.

A little bit about yourself: I'm interested in meeting new people and if they're Disney lovers like me, all the better!  I try it to make it to WDW and/or on the cruise line a few times a year.  I LOVE the parks but am finding I really enjoy the cruises as they are SO relaxing.  As I said above I am currently house hunting so that is not a lot of fun.  I've met some of my best friends on the Dis and so when I stumbled across this board I thought, what the heck! 

A little bit about your ideal match:  My ideal match is sweet, caring, treats others with respect and doesn't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Jewel1310

First Name: Julie

Location: Live in Central PA but work in Salt Lake City Utah (lots of air travel)

Age: 50

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown curly hair and vivid blue eyes

Body Type:  Thin to average

Ethnicity: Celtic

Occupation: Consultant

Do you have any kids: yes  2 in college

Do you have any pets: Little black dog

Favorite activities:  I love to travel to new places or explore places I end up working.  I love to travel for fun and have had the opportunity to see a lot of the states and quite a bit across the pond and in nearby countries.  My one true addiction is reading and it is a wide variety of types of books.  I love trying new things and dabble in artsy things but more for the experience than the end product.  I love Disney  Epcot is my favorite park and I am grateful that I get to go at least every year.

Favorite movie:  I like a variety.  Lord of the Rings was beautiful.  The Bourne movies were suspenseful.  Despicable Me was adorable.  

Favorite color(s): Sapphire blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey Mouse  he started it all.

A little bit about yourself: I travel for a living and while I miss home, I make the most of where ever I am.  While in SLC I made a trip down to Bryce Canyon and went horseback riding into the canyon  I am afraid of heights but it was so worth it   While working in CA I went whale watching and it was magical.  Recently was able to snorkel in the Caribbean and it was awesome  so many fish (but not the big biting kind).   Despite that travel can be exhausting and I love being home.  Im as comfortable at home cooking a simple dinner and watching a movie.  I am a bit sarcastic but more in a bantering type way so hopefully you can take a bit of teasing and give a it right back (Im sure youre up for it).  I think intelligent conversation is enticing and like to consider new and alternate opinions.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  You enjoy the journey as much as the destination, are willing to try new things, like an intelligent confident women and can kick back and have fun but be serious if needed.  While you are passionate about what you believe in you enjoy and can discuss alternate views (it would be boring if we agreed on everything  right?).  You have a passport or are willing to get one, can pack light, and while you love Disney, you arent opposed to a vacation elsewhere now and then.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

I guess here goes nothing. It would be really great to meet a woman that loves Disney as much as me. One can dream. I have been a member here over 10 years. I mostly lurk. 

First Name: Chris 

Location: Dacula, GA (North of Atlanta)

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Colorark Brown, Brown

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Accountant for a major automotive part supplier

Do you have any kids: Yes, three. 

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: I really enjoy spending time with the kids, hiking, camping, movies, UGA football, and of course Disney.

Favorite movie:Too many to list. 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I am about a year and a half post divorce. I spend most of my time doing fun things with the kids. It would be nice to have some adult time though. I feel like I have a new lease on life. There are so many things I want to do and experience, I just need to find that perfect person to do them with. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would be someone fun, honest, sweet, down-to-earth, and a Disney fan as well. 

I am a pretty easy going guy. If you have any questions, just hit me up.


----------



## kaismommie

First Name:   Leilani 

Location:  Wilmington, NC

Age: 29 (30 in February)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown and curly / Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Hawaiian/Black

Occupation: Associate Scientist

Do you have any kids: Yes, 2. Ages 7 and 5. 

Do you have any pets:  1 dog, but she lives back home with my mom. 

Favorite activities:  Traveling. 

Favorite movie:  Man on Fire

Favorite color(s):  Pink/Black

Favorite Disney character(s):  Rapunzel/Tiana

A little bit about yourself:  I enjoy traveling and going to new places. We try to go to Disney at least once a year. I enjoy watching movies. And I crochet for fun. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who enjoys being around children and who loves Disney as much as I do.


----------



## renderman7

Posted sometime ago, just reposting with some updates 

First Name: Luke

Location: Victoria Australia

Age: 29

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Green and blonde

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Systems Specialist

Do you have any kids: Nope 

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Traveling, gaming, relaxing 

Favorite movie: Jurassic Park & Who Framed Roger Rabbit

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I love visiting theme parks, and try to get myself to Disney once a year. when not planning trips or on trips i spend my days working until i can go on trips.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who likes disney as much as I do and has a sense of humor.


----------



## PALionKingfan

I figured I would update my profile:

First Name: Michael

Location: Southeast PA

Age: 33

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/Blue

Body Type: Heavyset

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Management

Do you have any kids: NO

Do you have any pets: NO

Favorite activities: Baseball, Football, Disney, Board Games, Watching Movies, History

Favorite movie: Lion King

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Scar

A little bit about yourself: I am just looking to make friend and see where it goes. I'm down to earth and easy to get a long with. I am currently working to earn my Bachelors degree.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm just looking for a sweet, easygoing, fun, intelligent girl that I can get along with. Feel free to send me a message and I will certainly reply.


----------



## Seaton

First Name: John

Location: South Alabama.

Age: 35.

Sex: Male.

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes.

Body Type: Average.

Ethnicity: White.

Occupation: Teacher.

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: No.

Favorite activities: Movies, reading, traveling, working out, dining out.

Favorite movie: The Shawshank Redemption.

Favorite color(s): Blue.

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck.

A little bit about yourself: I am an pleasant, level-headed guy who enjoys having fun. I'm the type who prefers restaurants over bars, plays/shows over concerts. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A woman who's kind, outgoing, intelligent, independent and loves to be treated with courtesy.


----------



## sthrnbelle

*First Name:* Ashley

*Location:* Texas

*Age:*  28 however I look a lot younger

*Sex:*  Female

*Hair/Eye Color:*  Dark Brown/Brown

*Body Type:*  I'm petite (5'2") but also around average I would say

*Ethnicity:*  Mostly Caucasian and some European, mostly Spanish blood. I've also been told but not confirmed I have Native American blood in me. 

*Occupation: * Work from home business where I take elderly to run errands, doctors appointments, ect. I also am lifestyle blogger. My main goal in life is to become a permanent blogger.

*Do you have any kids:*   No

*Do you have any pets:*   Yes, one dog, Scarlett- a dachshund/chihuahua mix.

*Favorite activities:*   shopping, watching movies, listening to music, anything that has to do with Disney of course! 

*Favorite movie:*   Way too many to list! I will add that I'm not a big fan of Action, Westerns or Sci-Fi and I very seldom like remakes or sequels (Disney movies are the exception)

*Favorite color(s):*   light/pale pink

*Favorite Disney character(s):*   Mary Poppins

*A little bit about yourself:*  Well true to my name I am southern and I like all things southern such as manners, values, ect. Let's see I'm quiet and reserved when you first meet me but I open up more once you get to know me. My sense of humor leans toward the sarcastic side. I'm also very girly (am I too old to say 'girly', well it's the truth), I don't care about sports and I come from an avid football watching family! I'm a hopeless romantic and yes I do believe in happily ever afters and finding my own prince charming. 

*A little bit about your match:* Okay so I'm not sure I'll find one person who processes all these qualities I'm looking for and is an avid Disney fan- might I add that wants to visit the parks, have Disney movie marathons and dress up as the characters on Halloween- but I'm willing to take a shot. 
- First and foremost I must say that you cannot be a cat owner/person because I'm highly allergic and can't be around cats. 
- A gentleman with manners and values who is respectful and knows how to treat a lady. 
- A sense of humor.
- Trustworthy
- Honest
- In the end I want what everyone wants someone who will love them no matter what.


----------



## hunterjumperluv

First Name: Amanda

Location: New York

Age: 25 (I still get carded for lottery tickets, ugh!)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average (5'4)

Ethnicity: Caucaisian

Occupation:  Horseback riding instructor/Academy manager/Professional rider 

Do you have any kids: No but it feels like all of the horses are my " children" 

Do you have any pets: Well , I care for about 50 horses...

Favorite activities: Exploring,  be it a museum, a city, a country or Disney, adventuring and exploring are my favorites.

Favorite movie: can't say I have one

Favorite color(s): Light Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself:  I'm a recent Disney convert, planning my first "adult"  trip to Disney.  It's a recent passion of mine, but not my only passion.  I like the movies and the parks, but it's not an all consuming thing.

A little bit about your match: Someone who can share my love for adventuring, and planning, be it Disney or other adventures.


----------



## Penderella

First Name: Steffane

Location: New Orleans

  Age:  24

Sex:  Female  

Hair/Eye Color:  red hair and hazel eyes

Body Type:  curvy

Ethnicity:  white

Occupation: I'm a baker and own a cookery. 

 Do you have any kids:   Yes, I have two children that live at home with me. 

Do you have any pets:   Yes, I have an Australian Shepard. 

Favorite activities:   I love to travel, cook, hike, and I like the arts-all types. 

Favorite movie:   As far as Disney movies go my favorite is beauty and the beast. If we are talking in general pretty woman is the other. 

Favorite color(s):   Orange

Favorite Disney character(s):   Peter Pan, there's something about that man child that I love. 

A little bit about yourself:  I am a single mom and huge saints fan. I own a cookery and have a list of clientele that keep me pretty busy. I always find time to travel. I think it's important to let my kids experience all different places. I love learning new things and enjoy history. 

  A little bit about your match: my ideals match is above all else, LITERATE. I think saying a Disney fan goes without saying considering the board. I am very nurturing so my ideal match must like affection and is big on gender roles. Anyhow, anything else you want to know just ask!


----------



## Penderella

I accidentally posted twice. Disregard this post


----------



## Goofcoaster

Penderella said:


> First Name: Steffane
> 
> Location: New Orleans
> 
> Age:  24
> 
> Sex:  Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  red hair and hazel eyes
> 
> Body Type:  curvy
> 
> Ethnicity:  white
> 
> Occupation: I'm a baker and own a cookery.
> 
> Do you have any kids:   Yes, I have two children that live at home with me.
> 
> Do you have any pets:   Yes, I have an Australian Shepard.
> 
> Favorite activities:   I love to travel, cook, hike, and I like the arts-all types.
> 
> Favorite movie:   As far as Disney movies go my favorite is beauty and the beast. If we are talking in general pretty woman is the other.
> 
> Favorite color(s):   Orange
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):   Peter Pan, there's something about that man child that I love.
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I am a single mom and huge saints fan. I own a cookery and have a list of clientele that keep me pretty busy. I always find time to travel. I think it's important to let my kids experience all different places. I love learning new things and enjoy history.
> 
> A little bit about your match: my ideals match is above all else, LITERATE. I think saying a Disney fan goes without saying considering the board. I am very nurturing so my ideal match must like affection and is big on gender roles. Anyhow, anything else you want to know just ask!



not the right place for this, but I couldn't resist.

GO PANTHERS!!!!!


----------



## MissM

First Name: Mallory 

Location: Indiana

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Green

Body Type: Full-figured

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Self-employed

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Tinkerbelle & Honey, my pups, and a cat, Sgt. Pepper

Favorite activities: I love traveling, especially to the Happiest Place on Earth (= Movies, shopping - I'm kind of a total girl. I like yoga, hiking, and fantastic dining. And, of course - Go Colts!

Favorite movie: Gone with the Wind, The Departed, Breakfast at Tiffany's, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): Purple and teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse 

A little bit about yourself: I'm 27, from Indiana. I work from home, and I'm going back to school next year for respiratory therapy. I LOVE Disney, the Indianapolis Colts and I'm super close to my family. I'm sweet, but have a bossy side with a bit of a sarcastic streak. I love to laugh and be silly, and I'm more of a home-body when I'm not traveling. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Sweet, open-minded, responsible, genuine, driven and loyal. He needs to be able to put up with my bratty moments! Loving Disney, football and animals are musts. Also, a killer smile never hurt anything..


----------



## DizNights

First Name: T.R.

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 37

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blue

Body Type: Average...if average is slightly chubby.

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Audiovisual Account Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dining Out, Disney World, Exploring Florida

Favorite movie: Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: Laid-back, easy going, dry and sarcastic sense of humor. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone cool....that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## shortnsassy730

First Name: Tasha

Location: Alabama

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn / Green Eyes

Body Type: Petite / I am only 5ft, but dyanamite comes in small packages

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Enterprise Advisor

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 Boxers, Bella and Bailey

Favorite activities: Themeparks (especially Disney and Universal), hiking, reading, all types of music, and sports. I love college football and I'm a diehard Auburn fan! I also watch a little Pro ball and tend to pull for the Panthers

Favorite movie: Favorite Disney movie is Tarzan followed closely by Beauty and the Beast I also love all of the Lion King movies, but 1 1/2 is probably my favorite. I love sidekicks! Honorable mentions go to A Bug's Life, Finding Nemo, The Little Mermaid, and Cinderella 

Favorite color: Green 

Favorite Disney character(s): Jane, Lumiere, Timon and Pumba, Crush, Sebastian, Gaston, Cruella, Dot, Gus and Jacque, Sully and Mike

A little bit about yourself: I am super silly. Life is too short to be serious all the time. I love to laugh. I think this is why I enjoy Disney so much. I mean where else can you be a big kid 24/7? I am not a party girl. I would rather have a few friends over to grill out and watch the game than go clubbing at the bar. I have a huge heart, and  I am a very affectionate person as well. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I like guys who are funny and relaxed. I do have a soft spot for nerdy guys. I like a guy who's affectionate but not super needy/clingy. I want somone who is secure in who they are and what they want. An exceptance of my love for Disney would be enough, but a shared passion would be awesome!


----------



## tinkerbellsmyfav

First Name: Allison

  Location: New York, Ny

  Age: 31

Sex: Female 

 Hair/Eye Color:  blonde/brown hair ... Brown eyes  

Body Type: Average

  Ethnicity: Caucasion  

Occupation: Non profit director

Do you have any kids: No 

 Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities:  Laughing, making others laugh, theme parks- now that my parents have moved to orlando I am always down visiting the parks when i visit, day trips, being spontaneous, trying new places to eat/drink 

 Favorite movie: There are too many, love all different types. 

  Favorite color: Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell and Jessica rabbit 

 A little bit about yourself:   I'm a down to earth girl, I love the outdoors and can hang anywhere as long as the company is good. I enjoy being spontaneous, getting up and going somewhere at random always pulls my interest, even if it as simple as a walk, I truly enjoy being active. I love spending time with family and friends. I am sarcastic, always enjoying a good joke, wit, and laughter.  I am definitely attracted to humor and wit, along with intellectual conversation.

  A little bit about your ideal match: I want to find someone who can challenge me, show me new things and to whom I feel connected. I love a great sense of humor(since I'm definitely a ball-buster), someone who loves being with me, a man who is intelligent and can keep a great conversation, someone who is genuine, outgoing and who really lives life to the fullest


----------



## BRER

I just want to say to everyone who is still looking for a partner...

Keep on believing. It happened to me...it happened to us. I found my princess here thanks to prayer and the DISboards platform. I wish you all the same kind of love.


----------



## SaveTonight

Why not


First Name:  Nick

Location:  NJ

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: odd shade of brown/brown

Body Type: normal? I'm not quite sure?

Ethnicity: white/Uruguayan 

Occupation:  graduate student/sales associate 

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: my dog brownie and a few fishes!

Favorite activities: ummm anything disney related!

Favorite movie: the lion king, tangled, titanic, Aladdin and nightmare

Favorite color(s): orange!

Favorite Disney character(s): Flynn, Simba

A little bit about yourself: um I never did this before? New to the forums I guess. Obsessed with disney. I sing and me and my friend have a little acoustic thing we do on the side. I'm a graduate student going for my masters in psych then moving for Doc. I love my family! Ummmm I really don't know what to say, little shy at first but really hyper and energetic all the other times haha. 

A little bit about your ideal match: disney obsessed. A girl down to earth more i suppose but idk. Into cosplay and around my age. No kids Idk what else to put haha


----------



## providince

Just want to say that this can work. Right ep4244?


----------



## ep4244

providince said:


> Just want to say that this can work. Right ep4244?



Most definitely does


----------



## pls5286

First Name: Patty

Location: Just outside of Athens, GA

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes

Body Type: Pooh

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: mom, student

Do you have any kids: DS17, DD10

Do you have any pets: Dogs Lady and Tinkerbell, Kitten: Simba

Favorite activities: Reading, cross-stitch, kids

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I am a 38 y/o mom of 2 kids. I am a full time student working towards my bachelors degree. I have been a stay at home mom for 10 years and looking to go back to work as soon as I get my Associates degree. I love Disney and have taken the kids on 2 DCL cruises so far and want to do more. I love to travel and love cruising.

A little bit about your ideal match: I want someone who loves Disney just as much as I do. You should also love and accept my kids as well. I want someone who is fun and kind and loving as well!


----------



## chinarider

BRER said:


> I just want to say to everyone who is still looking for a partner...
> 
> Keep on believing. It happened to me...it happened to us. I found my princess here thanks to prayer and the DISboards platform. I wish you all the same kind of love.



Congrats on meeting someone special and thank you for sharing with us and the words of encouragement.  I finally went onto a Christian Mingle and reached out to a guy because one of the things that he had listed under ideal vacation was "Disneyworld"- he was the only one that I saw that I said anything about Disney other than myself.  Figured that it was a place to start.  He's out of town for the holidays and said he would contact me upon his return.   We will see.  I believe it's not too late to have a happy ending.


----------



## DizNights

I just wanted to throw this out there...

I see a few posts on here about how this particular thread "works".  Meaning, you can find "that special someone" on here. Well, I can understand that a lot of people are hoping to find that person they can be with forever. But not everyone is looking for that. 

Believe it or not, some people are just looking to date and not get into anything serious. What's wrong with meeting someone from out of town for a great date at the boardwalk? And NOT expecting to make it long term? Scandalous, I know. 

I'm willing to admit that I'm looking for someone, but not that special someone. Don't judge me!


----------



## providince

Who says thats not what was meant by works? Its to make a connection of the type you're after. Put what you're after and if you find it,  then guess what, it works.


----------



## luv2sleep

People should put what they are looking for. Far too many people aren't clear about what they want and can't understand (and get upset) when intentions aren't made clear upfront. Say you don't want anything serious and anyone who does will stay away. You'll only get like minded responses. Everyone wins that way.


----------



## shelby3hearts

Why not


First Name: Shelby

Location: IL

Age: 22

Sex: female 

Hair/Eye Color: blue eyes, brown hair

Body type: average/curvy 

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: graduate student

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: a dog and a few cats

Favorite activities: dance and disney. 

Favorite movie: Pocahontas. I can watch it over and over 

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pocahontas, mulan

A little bit about yourself: I'm obsessed with disney. I'm working on my masters in accounting. 

A little bit about your ideal match: disney obsessed. I like a lot of nerdy things so he has to be ok with my disney, Harry potter, game of thrones obsession


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Figure I should probably update my profile. 

First Name: shakeygal. 

Location: Ontario, Canada. 

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown. 

Body Type: Average and losing weight. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian. 

Occupation: Fully trained/qualified nanny. 

Do you have any kids: No, but I would like them in the future. 

Do you have any pets: 2 cats 

Favorite activities: Reading, travelling, going to the theatre, movie watching, good conversation. 

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, Sound of Music, HP 7.2, Pitch Perfect. 

Favorite color(s): Green. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Merida, Olaf. 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a nanny, who loves to travel, read, and go to the theatre/movies. I've got a good sense of humour and am easy going. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy who is trust worthy, has a great sense of humour and easy going. He also likes to travel and can hold a good convo.


----------



## renderman7

so are there any aussies floating about here, would love to chat about all things disney with a fellow australian.


----------



## pookie10

luv2sleep said:


> People should put what they are looking for. Far too many people aren't clear about what they want and can't understand (and get upset) when intentions aren't made clear upfront. Say you don't want anything serious and anyone who does will stay away. You'll only get like minded responses. Everyone wins that way.




Amen.


----------



## nbrmommy2005

First Name:  Danielle 

 Location:Triad, NC 

 Age:37 

Sex:Female 

 Hair/Eye Color:Strawberry blonde and hazel eyes 

Body Type:A few extra pounds 

Ethnicity:white 

 Occupation:College Professor 

 Do you have any kids: Yes, 8 year old son 

Do you have any pets:no 

Favorite activities: traveling, watching my son play sports, planting flowers, going to Disney of course.   

 Favorite movie:The Little Mermaid, Top Gun, Lion King, Taken and My Family.

  Favorite color(s):Purple 

 Favorite Disney character(s):Pooh and Eyore 

 A little bit about yourself: I am down to earth and a go with the flow kind of girl.   I like to plan trips, but I am also very happy being at home.  I am not in the bar scene or club scene.   I have a MA in Spanish and travel out of the country every summer for work.   I bought into DVC 2 years ago, so that I can go to Disney anytime that I want.    

 A little bit about your ideal match:  He would be honest, hardworking, love Disney and be taller than 5'11.   

I would love to find someone that is interested in a serious relationship and possibly more.


----------



## FFEMT510

We need one of those maps where people can add themselves to it.  Maybe red dots for people looking for something serious and blue dots for those who are not...


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

If it makes those stuck in the snow storm any better, I'm in Canada, and it's currently -40 in my city. We're apparently colder than Mars at the moment.


----------



## Kiwigirls

renderman7 said:


> so are there any aussies floating about here, would love to chat about all things disney with a fellow australian.



Hi renderman7 - not Australian, but a Kiwi here. Thinking about putting my profile up, but it seems a bit silly when almost everyone is from the US/Canada!


----------



## katyj26

First Name: Katy   

Location: West Michigan  

Age: 24 

Sex: Female  

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue  

Body Type: More to love


----------



## ArielseekingEric

Kiwigirls said:


> Hi renderman7 - not Australian, but a Kiwi here. Thinking about putting my profile up, but it seems a bit silly when almost everyone is from the US/Canada!



Welcome.  My sister married a Kiwi so I have been half way around the world three times now.  I am from Boston.


----------



## DisneyBelle27

I've been on the boards for quite a while, and I might actually have done this previously, but if I did it was a long time ago, so here we go!  Oh, and I might have tweaked this survey just a tad to express all that is wonderful about myself   

First Name: Katie

Location: Rockland County, NY

Age: the edge of....31...yeah, not close to 17 anymore 

Gender: F

Interested in: males

Hair/Eye Color: eyes - brown, hair - red/brown

Body Type: average, soon to be fit/toned, when I lose these pesky extra pounds gained after I busted my knee, then sprained my ankle!

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: Key Holder at Pandora Jewelry by day, dance instructor by night (of the ballet/pointe/hip hop variety, get your minds out of the gutter )

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats, Peart and Portnoy

Favorite activities: reading, watching movies, dance classes, running, fitness, cooking/baking, hiking (but not camping, I like actual bathrooms, lol), travel (Disney & exotic), geeking out on Disney planning, spouting random pieces of useless information 


Movies/authors/music/interests/etc.: Miyazaki films, Terry Pratchett, Rush, Yes, Neil Gaiman, Firefly, Harry Potter, LoTR, My Big Fat Greek Wedding, Wallace & Gromit, Star Trek, Star Wars, Christmas movies, Sherlock, (non-religious) Christmas nut, Nightmare Before Christmas, buffalo sauce, Hellboy, British mysteries, Lost, finally starting Dr. Who

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney movie(s): Wall-E, Tangled, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite Disney character(s): Wall-E, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm a laid-back, glass-half-full kind of person, and I definitely get quite energetic about the stuff I'm into.  Looking to make friends, and also for that elusive other half.  I know he's out there somewhere!  I can have my quiet times, but can also be a total goofball.  Divorced once, I know what works and doesn't work for me in a partner and in a relationship.

A little bit about your ideal match: you're funny, intelligent, are able to laugh at yourself and roll with life's punches, maybe a bit sarcastic, upbeat/glass-half-full/good attitude (had the opposite, divorced it, lol), and willing to geek out with me/be a kid over certain things!

My outlook:  Life's too short to stress the small things, and it could always be worse 






(my 1st solo trip, last Sept., right before I hit up my 1st MNSSHP)


----------



## Brocktoon

DisneyBelle27 said:


> Do you have any pets: 2 cats, Peart and Portnoy


 
Off topic ... but from a fellow prog music geek, those are great cat names!


----------



## DisneyBelle27

Brocktoon said:


> Off topic ... but from a fellow prog music geek, those are great cat names!



haha, thanks, always nice to come across fellow appreciators!!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Wrong thread


----------



## magentarhps93

First Name: Emily

Location: My computer desk. (Which is in Central, IL right now...but I have one in Chicago, IL too!)

Age: 20

Sex: Ehhh probably not after just talking to somebody on the internet.

Hair/Eye Color: It's like a brownish-redish-blondish-other type of brownish. Except for the eyes, they're just normal brownish.

Body Type: Curvy (not "more to love" kinda curvy, just the normal college "only can afford pasta/I can go to the gym after I finish this paper*but never actually finishes the paper*" kinda curvy)

Ethnicity: Polish/Mexican/Lebanese 

Occupation: Student. I'm majoring in Waitressing. I mean Acting. Yeah, that one.

Do you have any kids: Nope. Just the full grown goats for me!

Do you have any pets: I have a cranky old German Shepherd named Gingerbread. She's 13 and hates everyone. Except for me. I love her. Oh and my goats. 

Favorite activities:Acting, Shopping, Reading, a lot more reading, Badly singing, Improv, Stage combat (that's right- so if you're a creep I can defend myself all while making up a song or monologue based off of a suggestion from the audience! Er, bystanders.) Going to pop culture conventions, cosplaying, procrastinating, and going to Disney parks! Obviously  Ohh and I love arguing, politics, philosophy, whatever really. 

Favorite movie: I liked the Rocky Horror Picture Show for a while, but I also love John Hughes movies, horror movies (not gore movies- horror  movies), Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind, Harry Potter (I'm a Slytherin and future Mrs. Tom Felton) anything with Johnny Depp, and of course Disney movies. I watch TV more though, Doctor Who (didn't see that one coming, did ya?), Buffy, AHS, Firefly, Once Upon a Time, Lost, Mad Men, ummm there are like a bunch of shows. TV is wonderful.

Favorite color(s): Hot Pink. It makes me happy.

Favorite Disney character(s):I love everyone in Beauty and the Beast, Alice, Captain Jack Sparrow, Eeyore, Dumbo, Figment! (No I seriously love figment). Aladdin, Jafar, Geenie, Mushu, Meg, Pegasus, everyone from Hunchback but especially Clopin. 

A little bit about yourself:  I talk too much.

A little bit about your ideal match: A young, wealthy, Spanish supermodel/musician who loves Shakespeare and The Beatles. But not in the way that everyone loves The Beatles, I mean loves The Beatles as in can argue (see there's that arguing thing I love) why their favorite album is better than my favorite album. (But there's no album better than Revolver, so he'll lose). Just being honest.

BUT, I'll settle for somebody who's around my age, loves Disney, is smart, and is local to the Chicagoland/UofI/ISU area (I'm not saying which one I go to just yet!). I've always wanted to have a date at Disney World, so maybe when I go in June I'll change the location criteria. 

And I'm serious about that Beatles thing.


----------



## flyslyw

magentarhps93 said:


> First Name: Emily
> 
> Location: My computer desk. (Which is in Central, IL right now...but I have one in Chicago, IL too!)
> 
> Age: 20
> 
> Sex: Ehhh probably not after just talking to somebody on the internet.
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: It's like a brownish-redish-blondish-other type of brownish. Except for the eyes, they're just normal brownish.
> 
> Body Type: Curvy (not "more to love" kinda curvy, just the normal college "only can afford pasta/I can go to the gym after I finish this paper*but never actually finishes the paper*" kinda curvy)
> 
> Ethnicity: Polish/Mexican/Lebanese
> 
> Occupation: Student. I'm majoring in Waitressing. I mean Acting. Yeah, that one.
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope. Just the full grown goats for me!
> 
> Do you have any pets: I have a cranky old German Shepherd named Gingerbread. She's 13 and hates everyone. Except for me. I love her. Oh and my goats.
> 
> Favorite activities:Acting, Shopping, Reading, a lot more reading, Badly singing, Improv, Stage combat (that's right- so if you're a creep I can defend myself all while making up a song or monologue based off of a suggestion from the audience! Er, bystanders.) Going to pop culture conventions, cosplaying, procrastinating, and going to Disney parks! Obviously  Ohh and I love arguing, politics, philosophy, whatever really.
> 
> Favorite movie: I liked the Rocky Horror Picture Show for a while, but I also love John Hughes movies, horror movies (not gore movies- horror  movies), Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind, Harry Potter (I'm a Slytherin and future Mrs. Tom Felton) anything with Johnny Depp, and of course Disney movies. I watch TV more though, Doctor Who (didn't see that one coming, did ya?), Buffy, AHS, Firefly, Once Upon a Time, Lost, Mad Men, ummm there are like a bunch of shows. TV is wonderful.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Hot Pink. It makes me happy.
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):I love everyone in Beauty and the Beast, Alice, Captain Jack Sparrow, Eeyore, Dumbo, Figment! (No I seriously love figment). Aladdin, Jafar, Geenie, Mushu, Meg, Pegasus, everyone from Hunchback but especially Clopin.
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I talk too much.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: A young, wealthy, Spanish supermodel/musician who loves Shakespeare and The Beatles. But not in the way that everyone loves The Beatles, I mean loves The Beatles as in can argue (see there's that arguing thing I love) why their favorite album is better than my favorite album. (But there's no album better than Revolver, so he'll lose). Just being honest.
> 
> BUT, I'll settle for somebody who's around my age, loves Disney, is smart, and is local to the Chicagoland/UofI/ISU area (I'm not saying which one I go to just yet!). I've always wanted to have a date at Disney World, so maybe when I go in June I'll change the location criteria.
> 
> And I'm serious about that Beatles thing.



I laughed at lot at your description (not in a "wow that's pathetic" kind of way, more like a "hey I'm bored and surfing disboards and found a funny single's profile" kind of way. Yeah, that).


----------



## magentarhps93

flyslyw said:


> I laughed at lot at your description (not in a "wow that's pathetic" kind of way, more like a "hey I'm bored and surfing disboards and found a funny single's profile" kind of way. Yeah, that).



Thanks! It's all the truth! Well maybe except the part about my Disney characters. I have a lot  more favorites but I wanted to seem almost kind of normal.


----------



## DISdiningFan83

First Name: Caleb

Location: Raleigh NC

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian (German/Irish)

Occupation: Restaurant Manger

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A cat and a fish.

Favorite activities: Going to Disney World and eating my way around on a deluxe dining plan of course. I also love music and I DJ and VJ sometimes.  Staying at home and enjoying a night in. Really anything fun. 

Favorite movie: Breakfast Club, This is 40, Super Bad, almost any comedy, and almost any documentary 

Favorite color(s): Blue, black, and red.

Favorite Disney character(s): WALL-E 

A little bit about yourself: Just an average guy who enjoys going to Disney World a little to much.

A little bit about your ideal match: A fun and smart woman, who also has a bit of an obsession with going to Disney World.


----------



## jordanri

i feel like i've done one of these already but today i realized i am 23, i have got a tower of terror and epcot center decal on my car and the only thing i want in life is someone who makes me laugh and you know, wants to spend many days in disney world so here we go one more time 

First Name: jordan

Location: west warwick, ri

Age: 23

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown; subject to change.  recently was blonde with a purple chunk.  brown eyes, not a lot i can do about those 

Body Type: a work in progress, and tall 

Ethnicity: well i am portuguese so my skin does things but whatever 

Occupation: child care coordinator at the boys and girls club and part of the membership team at the ymca 

Do you have any kids: yes, approximately 13 of them but i get to give them back at the end of the day 

Do you have any pets: does my brother count?  if he doesn't, nope.  but i want a samoyed puppy bad

Favorite activities: disney world.  literally, reading and writing about it, being there, talking about it.  it's a mess.  i used to be a cast member so....i mean, it's kind of my life.  as i type this, i'm watching something about the cruise line.  i also like sleeping and video games.  a night out with friends, doing my makeup and my nails.  i like driving and listening to music.  i'm interesting really

Favorite movie: oh, i have no idea??  titanic?  

Favorite color(s): teal, orange

Favorite Disney character(s): ariel, merida, elsa

A little bit about yourself: i'm a bit of a mess.  college student, somewhere between a functioning adult and a toddler.  my car is from 1997 and i almost died a few days ago.  i need to meet someone who doesn't suck because life is too short to spend it alone.  i'm interested in seeing the world but only if disney is involved.  i will read you books, send you texts messages and always care about your day.  i don't like sports but i was a champion swimmer growing up.  i like nature and the water.

A little bit about your ideal match: well, he should be a he.  he should also be taller than 5'7.  his grammar must be decent and he must really like ice cream.  disney, obviously, must be something he really cares about.  he must also not care how desperate this sounds because my intentions are good.  we can talk about space too because i love the cosmos.  

there you have it.  i am also down for finding new friends.  deal breaker: you don't find caribbean beach charming?  we won't make it, sorry


----------



## knewton64

Dallas, Texas!!



Wish me luck......heading out to "The Happiest Place on Earth" In December / January.........


only to return to HAVING TO WORK during the NCAA College Football championship game week at Arlington, Texas!!
(I am in the Hotel Hospitality industry 20 minutes away from Arlington & yes, I expect we will be sold out all week) -


Hmmmm.......think happy thoughts think happy thoughts.....



Ok - so if any nice female DISney fan in the DFW area who is into keeping in shape while just having fun in life, feel free to give me a shout out, pm or what have ya.


Got a 2 yr old daughter.....with 4 legs 
& I just lost 104 pounds in 4.5 months!!
and she?? she lost 9.4 pounds = YYEEAA!!!!!


We r both
luvin' life to its fullest -
and me?
gonna be zip lining for the very first time .....in Catalina Island this December.



Lookin' at SYMG.com for my next vacation adventure.



CYA -




T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers Y'all


----------



## KimmyAnne

...


----------



## gibbow

First Name: Will

Location: Northern California

Age: 23

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color:dirty blonde and greyish-green

Body Type: athletic 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Physicist

Do you have any kids: Not yet but someday

Do you have any pets: none right now

Favorite activities: Playing sports/outdoor activities, hanging out with my family/friends, traveling, and cooking

Favorite movie: The Internship, LoTR, Goon

Favorite color(s): Blue, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm a middle child, and the first to move out of my parents house. I'm an independent person, but love my family and can't wait to see them again. My little brother is my best friend. I travel a bit for business and work a lot, but hopefully it pays off in the end...Anyway, down to earth, intelligent, and nerdy...not to mention a Disney nut 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone down to earth and comfortable with themselves, fun, charismatic, and thoughtful. Honesty and integrity are pretty important. Enjoy travel, not only Disney, but the world


----------



## DisneyGirl207

First Name:Caroline

Location: upstate, ny

Age:22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation:Nurse assistant

Do you have any kids:nope

Do you have any pets: 2 cats/ 2 dogs

Favorite activities: I either work, hang out with my friends or obsess over disney. 

Favorite movie: I love all movies. My favorite disney movies are lion king and Mulan

Favorite color(s)urple and yellow

Favorite Disney character(s):Belle 

A little bit about yourself:I used to be a firefighter, now im a nurse assistant. I work all the time.

A little bit about your ideal match: Not sure.


----------



## Mizzgolitely

First Name:Anna

Location: long island , ny

Age:38

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Average altho after Disney last week im a bit FLUFFY lol

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Travel Agent

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yorkie Puppy

Favorite activities: when im not working -  hang out with my friends, beach, vacations, plan Disney trips for myself  

Favorite movie: Disney - Aristocats, Non Disney - Rocky & the Hangover

Favorite color(s): Blue & Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto

A little bit about yourself:  Fun outgoing, love to live life to the fullest - always looking to get away on nice vacations! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is fun, outgoing and a decent person all around


----------



## ejmdoesn

First Name:  Emily

Location:  Michigan

Age:  40

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/brown

Body Type:  Fluffy, but working on losing the extra fluff!

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:  Associate Preschool Teacher

Do you have any kids:  Yes, four fantastic children.  Boy, age 10 and three girls, ages 9, 6, 3.  (And yes, they all have the same father!)

Do you have any pets:  Yes, a dog, a cat, a guinea pig, two rabbits and a few chickens.  We are active in our local 4-H!

Favorite activities:  Reading, surfing the computer, swimming, and vacationing!

Favorite movie:  There are so many, it's hard to pick a favorite!

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s):  Tinkerbell, Merida

A little bit about yourself:  I tend to be a little shy at first, but watch out for my sarcastic humor once I get comfortable!  I love to read, watch movies, and spend time with my children.  I have only been to Disney a couple times, but obsess about going all the time.  Would love to be able to vacation there every year.   

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who loves to travel, loves God, and is willing to accept and love my children, not just tolerate them.  Someone willing to take me to Disney every year would be a bonus!


----------



## Aeryn76

First Name: Sharon

Location: Denver,CO

Age: almost 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: chunky(not gonna lie)

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: pharmacy tech

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: dog

Favorite activities: reading,watching tv,playing video games, hanging with friends

Favorite movie: Any Pixar movie, action movies, comedies, and sci-fi.

Favorite color(s): blue or red

Favorite Disney character(s): Edna Mode, Timon, Mickey, and several others

A little bit about yourself: I am a tomboy but I am straight. I relate more to the Disney pirates than the princesses. Got a good sense of humor and a bit shy. I'm also a bit bookish. I read almost all the time. Sometimes more than one book at a time. And I'm a nerd, not just Disney either. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
Not really looking for a boyfriend right now, but who knows how fate will work out. But would like to hang with other Disney nuts since none of my friends are. Even if to chat on here or whatever, I need someone to geek out about Disney stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## ajf1007

First Name: Amy

Location: Bucks County PA - just moved back from Florida

Age: 43

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red headed and blue eyed

Body Type: I think I'm average 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Sales and Marketing

Do you have any kids: No - I love kids though!!

Do you have any pets: I am a HUGE animal lover and just rescued a tiny Chihuahua that is the sweetest girl ever!

Favorite activities: I love to read and watch movies.  I am a big fan of traveling and seeing new places.  Of course my favorite places to go are Disney World and DisneyLand!

Favorite movie: Love the 80's Brat Pack movies along with the Godfather and Good Fellas movies.

Favorite color(s): Red 

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy and Daisy

A little bit about yourself: Well I'm a total Disney addict - it just brings the kid out in me.  I have been known to break out in song to It's a Small World!  I do travel a lot for my occupation but have been trying to slow it down most recently.  I am divorced and a proud owner of the DVC!

A little bit about your ideal match:  My ideal match is going to love Disney World and get just as excited as I do to plan and go! I also love some down time and hanging out at home - I'm a big proponent of quality time together and definitely need that with whomever I'm with.


----------



## abooch

First Name: Tony

Location: Central New Jersey

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Business Editor

Do you have any kids: No 

Do you have any pets: Dogs

Favorite activities: Sports, Being outside, Movies, Disney of course

Favorite movie: Lion King, Goodfellas

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy!


----------



## JoshuaShaw

oxlisamariexo said:


> made me giggle  eating sandwiches..... good to know


Birds fly, fish swim, I eat sandwiches.


----------



## Emissary

First Name: (Temporarily withheld due to my current job)

Location: Central FL

Age: 31

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown

Body Type: A few extra (but in the "Hey this guy knows the good places to eat," kind of way. Not in the "Don't let him hold my baby because I'm afraid he might eat it," kind of way

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: I get to wear regular-people clothes at the Magic Kingdom every day.

Do you have any kids: Negative.

Do you have any pets: A kitty.

Favorite activities: Marathoning TV shows on Netflix, game nights, finding fun things to read, adventure dinners, comedy clubs, and obviously playing in the parks and exploring the resorts.

Favorite movie: Too darn many.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Timon, Donald, Bowler Hat Guy, Remy

A little bit about yourself: I'm not the most confident person in the world, but I love to make people laugh. I try to find the best of a situation and do my best to do what I feel is right. I love to travel but don't do it as much as I'd like. Outdoorsy things aren't necessarily my first choice but that doesn't mean I shy away from adventure. I'm an open book, so anything you want to know, feel free to ask

A little bit about your ideal match: A smart, caring young lady with a great sense of humor (and being at least moderately cute can't hurt). Obviously a Disney fan is a plus. Hoping to find something with lasting implications, but more than happy to be a tour guide if you're in town and need a parks buddy. 

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## FFEMT510

DisneyGirl207 said:


> First Name:Caroline
> 
> A little bit about yourself:I used to be a firefighter, now im a nurse assistant. I work all the time.



Right on for being a fellow FF!


----------



## SpaceCadet

Delete


----------



## FLchick415

I posted once before but I figured I'd give it another shot. 

First Name: Emma

Location: Deerfield Beach, FL

Age: 30 (31 in April)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Red hair/Blue eyes

Body Type: Tall and curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Executive Assistant

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Yes, one dog.

Favorite activities: Reading, movies, traveling, swimming, and (duh) going to Disney. lol

Favorite movie: Disney: Brave, Wreck-It Ralph, Little Mermaid, Beauty & the Beast, POTC. Non-Disney: Pitch Perfect, HP, LOTR, Devil Wears Prada

Favorite color(s): Blue, green, purple, pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Merida, Vanellope von Schweetz, Stitch, Tink

A little bit about yourself:
On a constant search for my Prince Charming! I'm silly and sarcastic.  I'm chill and go-with-the-flow. I avoid drama at all costs. Hate confrontation. I've been going to Disney my whole life and it is a very dear part of me. I have 5 tattoos and want more. One of them is Tink, and I want more Disney! 

A little bit about your ideal match:
I am obviously looking for someone who has similar interests. Traveling to Disney would be an ideal one. I want someone I can trust with every part of me. A sense of humor is an absolute MUST!

I'd love to find someone long term, but even just a Disney travel buddy would be awesome!


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Stocker for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo and Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?) I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I also collect vinylmations.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.

It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.


----------



## TheNovice

Okay I cannot believe this is happening. But it is. Maybe my princess is out there waiting for me on the disboards. Therefore I MUST do this LOL. 

First Name: Dylan

Location: Albany County, NY

Age: 18, 19 in April 

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair, Bluish/Greenish eyes

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Full-time student (college)

Do you have any kids: Nope, I reckon I'm a little too young for them.

Do you have any pets: Yep, 2 dogs and 6 African cichlids (If you know what those are, you have scored brownie points with me)

Favorite activities: Working out, going to the movies, watching movies, planning Disney trips, watching sports, learning foreign languages

Favorite movies: NON-DISNEY: 300, LoTR, Star Wars, The Shawshank Redemption, Django Unchained, Pulp Fiction 
                       DISNEY: Toy Story, Lion King, Finding Nemo, WALL-E

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Donald, Goofy, Nemo, Gaston, Peter Pan, SO MANY MORE

A little bit about yourself: I am a college student, 18 years old, hoping to graduate very early next December in 2015 with a B.A. in economics. I hope to live in the Orlando area to be near Disney World of course. I enjoy the movies and I am the kind of guy who prefers to stay home in sweatpants and watch sports or movies over partying. I have never been drunk nor have I ever smoked in my life. I am a diehard fan of Disney and it is the most amazing place in the world. I truly love everything about it and planning Disney trips is a great hobby of mine. I also collect and trade Disney pins and Vinylmations. ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT TO KNOW, JUST ASK! ^_^

A little bit about your ideal match: She would preferably be 18-21 years old, a Disney lover to the extreme, a girl who appreciates a good movie and isn't a HUGE partier. She would be a girl who likes sports and being active, she doesn't have to be a diehard football fan like me, but she would have to put up with me loving it! I'd like a girl with a great sense of humor. Most importantly, I am a very scholarly guy deep down even though I come off as a jock so my ideal girl would appreciate intellectualism. However, sometimes it's nice to be silly and have fun so she would also need a great sense of humor! I know this all seems so nitpicky; in reality, if a girl is sweet and likes Disney and doesn't mind the possibility of a serious relationship, then she is my kind of girl!


----------



## G00fy0ne

.


----------



## pookie10

I bet you are a ninja, thats why you can't tell us your name!



Emissary said:


> First Name: (Temporarily withheld due to my current job)
> 
> Location: Central FL
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown
> 
> Body Type: A few extra (but in the "Hey this guy knows the good places to eat," kind of way. Not in the "Don't let him hold my baby because I'm afraid he might eat it," kind of way
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: I get to wear regular-people clothes at the Magic Kingdom every day.
> 
> Do you have any kids: Negative.
> 
> Do you have any pets: A kitty.
> 
> Favorite activities: Marathoning TV shows on Netflix, game nights, finding fun things to read, adventure dinners, comedy clubs, and obviously playing in the parks and exploring the resorts.
> 
> Favorite movie: Too darn many.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Timon, Donald, Bowler Hat Guy, Remy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm not the most confident person in the world, but I love to make people laugh. I try to find the best of a situation and do my best to do what I feel is right. I love to travel but don't do it as much as I'd like. Outdoorsy things aren't necessarily my first choice but that doesn't mean I shy away from adventure. I'm an open book, so anything you want to know, feel free to ask
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: A smart, caring young lady with a great sense of humor (and being at least moderately cute can't hurt). Obviously a Disney fan is a plus. Hoping to find something with lasting implications, but more than happy to be a tour guide if you're in town and need a parks buddy.
> 
> Hope to hear from you!


----------



## SnickerzKC

First Name:  Krista				

Location: Michigan

Age: 26

Sex: Female	

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: RN

Do you have any kids: Negative

Do you have any pets: I have a spoiled-rotten lab. 

Favorite activities: Movies, Reading, Sports (playing and watching), Traveling (havent had much of a chance the past few years due to school and work but now that Im officially done with schoollook out )

Favorite movie: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Silver Linings Playbook, Anchorman. Disney movies: Toy Story Trilogy, The Incredibles

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Stitch, Pluto, Tigger


----------



## NandP




----------



## NandP

First Name: Nick

Location: Orange County NY

Age: 50

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown-Salt-Pepper

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Computer Guy

Do you have any kids: 2 boys 11/16

Do you have any pets: a lizard

Favorite activities: Disney Planning , Museums, NYC day trips, photography

Favorite movie: Pirates

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Apprentice Mickey 

A little bit about yourself: I am what I am !! 
I am a very friendly guy, 50... I love making my friends laugh and love being with positive people. I enjoy traveling, sightseeing, walking around NYC, a good movie, Broadway shows, concerts, cooking, and love to throw together a party for friends.. all the usual fun and exciting stuff!

I do enjoy being with my family, I cherished the days gardening with my dad and his grapes and fig trees. I lost my dad in April 2008, it has been a rough time for all of my family. I have a very loud Italian extended family.. . an intimate Christmas Eve dinner is 40 people screaming to pass the shrimp. I want my boys growing up to know those wonderful traditions.

I was married almost 14 years and have 2 beautiful boys 16 and 10. I want to share my life, love, and happiness with someone who can appreciate what I have to offer.

My kids are my life, my pride and joy! I want to show them the world is a great place, and people do really care for each other... I want them to learn to take love seriously... Love is not something you accept for convenience, then toss it away when you decide you got what you wanted. 
Search for your true soul-mate, no matter how hard it may seem, even if it seems impossible ahead of you.. then it is true love once you find them! True Love is supposed to be FOREVER, and you make it work, it is easy, it is hard, it is something to cherish but it is never disposable... 

A little bit about your ideal match: 
I hope to meet a woman that can enjoy life ! A woman who can love a man for who he is. A woman that enjoys life to its fullest, likes to travel, and MUST like Mickey Mouse, at least a little LOL. A woman that has family values, and believes a couple becomes a union, a friendship with no secrets, no lies, no deception. A woman who enjoys loud family functions.. Mostly a woman who enjoys her man's company, enjoys cuddling by a fire, or a good tv show. I love to cuddle, hug and snuggle Someone who enjoys a nice quiet dinner, and holding hands in public. Enjoys kissing and hugging, and not afraid to show the world... "these are two people who really enjoy each other, and they don't hide their affection". A woman that is strong as an individual, not submissive, looks at her partner as an equal. May have a career, but knows how to make some time for home life. I enjoy being with someone who is positive .. negativity drains a relationship.. a woman who enjoys getting a simple text or message during the day, letting her know "I'm thinking about you" and enjoys the attention a man can give to her.

I can accept a woman for who she is.. as long as there is a deep heartfelt connection. I still believe love is supposed to be forever.. and now I am ready to find my true love, someone who can love back, forever.


Ok now that I have completely chased every woman away... I am looking forward to finding someone to share my life with. I am very happy with myself and life ! I hope someone special will be at my side, for now and possibly forever... who knows!


----------



## Suzyq007

Emissary said:


> First Name: (Temporarily withheld due to my current job)  Location: Central FL  Age: 31  Sex: M  Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown  Body Type: A few extra (but in the "Hey this guy knows the good places to eat," kind of way. Not in the "Don't let him hold my baby because I'm afraid he might eat it," kind of way  Ethnicity: White  Occupation: I get to wear regular-people clothes at the Magic Kingdom every day.  Do you have any kids: Negative.  Do you have any pets: A kitty.  Favorite activities: Marathoning TV shows on Netflix, game nights, finding fun things to read, adventure dinners, comedy clubs, and obviously playing in the parks and exploring the resorts.  Favorite movie: Too darn many.  Favorite color(s): Green  Favorite Disney character(s): Timon, Donald, Bowler Hat Guy, Remy  A little bit about yourself: I'm not the most confident person in the world, but I love to make people laugh. I try to find the best of a situation and do my best to do what I feel is right. I love to travel but don't do it as much as I'd like. Outdoorsy things aren't necessarily my first choice but that doesn't mean I shy away from adventure. I'm an open book, so anything you want to know, feel free to ask  A little bit about your ideal match: A smart, caring young lady with a great sense of humor (and being at least moderately cute can't hurt). Obviously a Disney fan is a plus. Hoping to find something with lasting implications, but more than happy to be a tour guide if you're in town and need a parks buddy.  Hope to hear from you!



I am planning my first solo trip next fall so I may need a tour guide!


----------



## Mickeyflower

NandP said:
			
		

> First Name: Nick
> 
> Location: Orange County NY
> 
> Age: 50
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown-Salt-Pepper
> 
> Body Type: A few extra pounds
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Computer Guy
> 
> Do you have any kids: 2 boys 11/16
> 
> Do you have any pets: a lizard
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney Planning , Museums, NYC day trips, photography
> 
> Favorite movie: Pirates
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Apprentice Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am what I am !!
> I am a very friendly guy, 50... I love making my friends laugh and love being with positive people. I enjoy traveling, sightseeing, walking around NYC, a good movie, Broadway shows, concerts, cooking, and love to throw together a party for friends.. all the usual fun and exciting stuff!
> 
> I do enjoy being with my family, I cherished the days gardening with my dad and his grapes and fig trees. I lost my dad in April 2008, it has been a rough time for all of my family. I have a very loud Italian extended family.. . an intimate Christmas Eve dinner is 40 people screaming to pass the shrimp. I want my boys growing up to know those wonderful traditions.
> 
> I was married almost 14 years and have 2 beautiful boys 16 and 10. I want to share my life, love, and happiness with someone who can appreciate what I have to offer.
> 
> My kids are my life, my pride and joy! I want to show them the world is a great place, and people do really care for each other... I want them to learn to take love seriously... Love is not something you accept for convenience, then toss it away when you decide you got what you wanted.
> Search for your true soul-mate, no matter how hard it may seem, even if it seems impossible ahead of you.. then it is true love once you find them! True Love is supposed to be FOREVER, and you make it work, it is easy, it is hard, it is something to cherish but it is never disposable...
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> I hope to meet a woman that can enjoy life ! A woman who can love a man for who he is. A woman that enjoys life to its fullest, likes to travel, and MUST like Mickey Mouse, at least a little LOL. A woman that has family values, and believes a couple becomes a union, a friendship with no secrets, no lies, no deception. A woman who enjoys loud family functions.. Mostly a woman who enjoys her man's company, enjoys cuddling by a fire, or a good tv show. I love to cuddle, hug and snuggle Someone who enjoys a nice quiet dinner, and holding hands in public. Enjoys kissing and hugging, and not afraid to show the world... "these are two people who really enjoy each other, and they don't hide their affection". A woman that is strong as an individual, not submissive, looks at her partner as an equal. May have a career, but knows how to make some time for home life. I enjoy being with someone who is positive .. negativity drains a relationship.. a woman who enjoys getting a simple text or message during the day, letting her know "I'm thinking about you" and enjoys the attention a man can give to her.
> 
> I can accept a woman for who she is.. as long as there is a deep heartfelt connection. I still believe love is supposed to be forever.. and now I am ready to find my true love, someone who can love back, forever.
> 
> Ok now that I have completely chased every woman away... I am looking forward to finding someone to share my life with. I am very happy with myself and life ! I hope someone special will be at my side, for now and possibly forever... who knows!



If only we weren't on opposite coast's.


----------



## NandP

Mickeyflower said:


> If only we weren't on opposite coast's.



They do have airplanes LOL


----------



## NandP

XxStaceFacexX said:


> Where are the single NY guys? The dating sites are not working for me. I need a good Disney guy!



I'm here !


----------



## Mickeyflower

NandP said:
			
		

> They do have airplanes LOL



What are these airplanes you speak of? :-D


----------



## gibbow

Mickeyflower said:


> What are these airplanes you speak of? :-D



It's only about a 4 day road trip! I'm doing it for the first time later this month, From NJ to Cali tho.


----------



## NandP

They are these magnificent flying machines that bring coast near and far together ... Quite groundbreaking !


----------



## X and G's mom

Name: Jeanette

Location: freezing flipping cold wisconsin

Age: 41

Hair/eye: brown brown

Body type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: working for probation/parole

Kids: 2 teens

Pets: no (my dad has a yellow lab)

Fave movie: anything adam sandler or disney

Fave color: purple

About me: I'm really funny with a dry sense of humor. I'm the nicest kindest woman you will meet. I'm active. Love walking and doing things outside.

Looking for: someone to compliment my life and add some fun. Must love disney 

When I figure out how,to,put a picture here I will upload one.


----------



## pookie10

First Name: Nicole

Location: Colorado, and yes I probably plan on staying here.

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black, Brown

Body Type: Yes 

Ethnicity: I'm white yo!

Occupation: Student, and childcare I suppose, for now.

Do you have any kids: Yes, 2, they are 12 and 6 (boy girl) And YES I want another, soon...

Do you have any pets: 2 cats....

Favorite activities: I am a movie buff, excited for the Oscars tonight!! I love zoos and museums.....and video games, I play xbox 360 alot........

Favorite movie(s): The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, I dreamed of Africa, Out of Africa, Australia, The Pianist, Schindlers List, Frozen, Tangled, Beauty and the Beast, Princess and the Frog

Favorite color: Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse!!

A little bit about yourself: I'm unique and exquisite  That is all you need to know....

A little bit about your ideal match: I like guys that can make me laugh, thats pretty much it.


----------



## NYdisLvR

Mickeyflower said:


> WOOHOO! 2 West Coasters!!!  Oops 3 counting me!



how are things on the west coast?


----------



## Mickeyflower

NYdisLvR said:
			
		

> how are things on the west coast?



Awesome as always, just wish we'd get more rain so we can avoid a drought.  How is NY?


----------



## mdisney

First Name: Michelle 

Location: Chicago

Age: 30

Sex: female 

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair and brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Cuban American 

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: yes, 5 year old boy

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: reading, 

Favorite movie: little mermaid, Cinderella 

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Cinderella, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a single mother to a wonderful 5 year old boy. I grew up loving disney and I have my son loving it as well, especially Star Wars.  I am a mom so a my time goes into my son. There are times were I do make sure I make time for my self. I have really good friends that I love to spend time with. I am very family oriented.  

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone that of course has a love for disney. I also would like someone to well educated, goal driven. Someone that believes in chivalry and is not afraid to show it.


----------



## disneytripper024

First Name: Robert
Location: Miami, FL
 Age: 38 
 Sex:  Male
Hair/Eye Color: brown
 Body Type: average 
 Ethnicity: Puerto Rican American  Occupation: Cashier at Costco Wholesale Do you have any kids: No  
Do you have any pets: yes, 2dogs and 2 cats 
Favorite activities:  Going to disney... Duh, Big sports fan, road trips, bird watching, movies 
Favorite movie: Back to the Future   Favorite color(s): Red and Black 
 Favorite Disney character(s): All of the characters but  Donald Duck and Goofy the best!  
A little bit about yourself:  Im a pretty simple person, pretty easy going as well. In my world chivalry still exists. I treat the people I love like gold. Family first always in my book.
 A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who more or less share the same values. Would love for my mate to share a love for sports and nature.  And of course an obsession for Disney...especially going to the parks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wareagle57

*First Name:* Trey

*Location:* Alabama

*Age:*  27

*Sex:*  Male

*Hair/Eye Color:*  Brand/Hazel?

*Body Type:*  Average

*Ethnicity:*  Caucasian. Fairly tan as I have Native American heritage.  

*Occupation: * Boring Office job that lets me post Disney Singles profiles

*Do you have any kids:*   No

*Do you have any pets:*   One crazy Jack-Russell Terrier

*Favorite activities:*   Traveling, Writing/Making movies, anything creative, watching movies, tennis.  

*Favorite movie:*   Disney: Aladdin, Frozen, The Little Mermaid, Wreck-It Ralph

Non-Disney: Talladega Nights, Dead Poet's Society, Dumb and Dumber, Fight Club, Shawshank Redemption, Miracle, How Do You Know. 


*Favorite color(s):*   Carolina Blue 

*Favorite Disney character(s):*   Stitch

*A little bit about yourself:*  I'm kind of an introvert, but become pretty crazy once I become comfortable around you. Everyone says i'm funny and it's often how I'm introduced so I guess it's true. My faith is very important to me, but I don't pretend I'm perfect and don't expect anyone else to believe the same things I do. I love going on road trips, I don't even care where they are to. And I'm slightly obsessed with Auburn football.  And obviously I love Disney. 

*A little bit about your match:* Someone who doesn't take everything so serious and can just have fun with life. Bonus if they think I'm funnier than I actually am. 

Someone who is adventurous. Someone who challenges me, and that is encouraging of my ideas/hopes/dreams.

Someone that is caring and emotional, but not clingy. I think it's important for a relationship to have a life and friends outside of each other. 

Someone who puts more emphasis on the journey than physical things. 

Things that don't matter but would be a huge bonus: Loves Disney and want to go at least every couple of years or more. Auburn fan or at least not an alabama fan. . Likes to sing/act.


----------



## disneylady1986

JeffGoldblum said:


> I just wanted to make a post saying I'm not 57, I posted this to lighten the mood and be silly, all that info is about Jeff Goldblum from google and his wiki, including his age! And I photoshopped all the pics. I am in my late 20s.



This was priceless!!! I'm still laughing.


----------



## disneylady1986

SteveK3 said:


> I too have seen that there seem to be no "dating" sites for singles who live and breathe Disney. I have actually begun to think about setting up such a site.
> 
> Would such a site be welcomed as there is an investment to start-up?
> If yes, would a small membership fee be inline or should it be free with some advertising?
> 
> In the meantime, I will post a short profile in another posting.



Steve need any help with this? I have experience with internet startups and I'm looking for a new project!


----------



## disneylady1986

Aaaand here goes my first foray into online dating...

First Name: Julia

Location: Northern CA

Age: 27

Sex: female 

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair and brown eyes

Body Type: slim and 5'6

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: marketing for internet startups

Do you have any kids: dear god no

Do you have any pets: 1 cat

Favorite activities: reading, interneting, photography

Favorite movie: Fantasia, little mermaid, Cinderella, beauty and the beast

Favorite color(s): all of them?

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Cinderella, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm normal! I go to DLR about once a month and I'm really interesting in exploring the hidden history of the parks. I'm also interested in Disney related photography and learning about that.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I'm looking for someone who is funny, low key, not a serial killer and that can keep up with my fast-paced touring style!!! Seriously it would be nice to have someone enjoy Disney with.


----------



## WookieeFeet

First Name: Joe

Location: Southern Florida

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blond/Hazel

Body Type: Athletic 6'2''

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Dept of Homeland Security - Counter Terrorism

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Cosplay/Hockey/Movies and TV

Favorite movie: Star Wars/BTTF/Toy Story Trilogy

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear/Wall-E/Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm in the 501st Legion and dress up as a Plastic Spaceman most weekends. If I'm not doing that then I'm at work and if thats not the case then I'm at Disney World.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm pretty laid back and down to earth and I'd like the same out of my match. When I'm at the park though I'm fast paced so you'd better be able to keep up.

Stalk me on Instagram - @WookieeFeet


----------



## collegejunkie

wouldn't it make more sense to have a singles seeking singles thread based on location? i know that makes a mess and tons more, but it doesn't really help if someone is hundreds/thousands of miles away from someone they might be interested in. just a thought


----------



## WookieeFeet

collegejunkie said:


> wouldn't it make more sense to have a singles seeking singles thread based on location? i know that makes a mess and tons more, but it doesn't really help if someone is hundreds/thousands of miles away from someone they might be interested in. just a thought



Was thinking the same thing.... although you never know who you're going to meet and what may transpire. It would be nice to have sub sections based on location to help narrow it down if you choose to


----------



## gumbypee

disneylady1986 said:


> Steve need any help with this? I have experience with internet startups and I'm looking for a new project!



I vote free with ads


----------



## pookie10

WookieeFeet said:


> Was thinking the same thing.... although you never know who you're going to meet and what may transpire. It would be nice to have sub sections based on location to help narrow it down if you choose to



Yeah maybe..... I personally am ok with long distance....but I live in Colorado, and there is not many people on here from there.....


----------



## pookie10

gumbypee said:


> I vote free with ads



I'll second that vote!


----------



## Ilivetogo

DISdates.com

.


----------



## Tikitoi

First Name:  Anna (nickname)

Location: Upstate NY

Age: Born 1966

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown

Body Type: Healthy

Ethnicity: Spanish/African American

Occupation: Been with current employer 10+ years

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: NO...Due to major allergies

Favorite activities: Travel...Not just Disney 

Favorite movie: uhhhh...Maverick

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie

A little bit about yourself: Home body, for the most part, but like to travel.  Love seeing new places...

A little bit about your ideal match: One with same interests, honest, likes to stay active,


----------



## aacvacation

-


----------



## rebo86

First Name: Rebekah

Location: Seattle, Wa

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: average/curvy

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Buyer/Floral and event designer 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: watching movies, traveling, theme parties, listening to music, board games, driving aimlessly 

Favorite movie: There are way too many to choose from! Anything disney, then horror movies, comedy's...and so on

Favorite color(s): black, blue, pink, white, grey

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch is my #1 but I also love Ariel, Mickey, and Olaf is pretty great!

A little bit about yourself: lived in Seattle forever and let me tell you, it is hard to find other Disney lovers here! Everyone is just too serious! I love my life, it's pretty uneventful but I like to keep it simple. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm just looking to find a guy who is interested in some of the same things I am, has a sense of humor and likes to keep it real! Having a disney park buddy would be amazing too!


----------



## AUbaseballfan

First Name: Erin

Location: Birmingham, AL

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: teacher

Do you have any kids: no (never married)

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: watching Auburn football and baseball, watching any other sport, watching movies and tv shows on Netflix, listening to Disney podcasts, watching/following DCI, listening to music, walking and working out

Favorite movie: all types -particularly sports 

Favorite color(s): orange and navy

Favorite Disney character(s): partial to Tigger for obvious reasons, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: originally from Florida, initially shy and quiet until I open up, like to travel, enjoy a night at home as well as going out to eat, graduated with two degrees from Auburn University

A little bit about your ideal match: must be an Auburn fan and love sports, travel, adventure


----------



## jezebel73

First Name: Jill 

Location: Buffalo, NY

Age: 40

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel 

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Banking

Do you have any kids: Yes, an outstanding 9 year old daughter

Do you have any pets: one extremely lazy cat, Tramp

Favorite activities: Other than anything Disney-related?  I'm a foodie and love food and drink tasting events and cooking. Buying shoes. Making people laugh.  Brain games (number and word problems, that sort of thing).  I try to see all the Oscar Best Picture nominees every year, plus as many other movies as possible;  buttery popcorn is a must.

Favorite movie: Disney: Beauty and the Beast, Frozen, Up, non-Disney: Dangerous Liaisons, Waitress, Eve's Bayou

Favorite color(s): Yellow, because who wouldn't love the color of sunshine?

Favorite Disney character(s): Hamm, Anastasia and Drizella, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm kind of a dork and a smarta$$ and LOVE learning new things all the time, just for the fun of it.  I'm divorced and pleasantly co-parent my daughter.  Almost all of my Disney vacations have been with her and her father, even post-marriage.  Disney magic makes all things possible!  I enjoy good beer and good food, though I am a vegetarian (22 years now!), and would say I'm far more of a snob about the beer than the not eating animals.  I usually have a quick comeback and am that friend who doles out tough love instead of what you want to hear.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm terribly attracted to intelligence and wit and like a man who can talk about anything and everything.  I value my personal space and would like to find someone who knows how to find that right mix of things together and on our own.  Needs to love Disney - do I even need to say that?


----------



## knc25

First Name: Kevin

Location: Chicago, IL

Age: 23

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: athletic

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Financial Consulting Associate

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: college basketball junkie, watching movies, traveling, social drinking, working out.

A little bit about yourself: Graduated from the University of Arizona and moved to Chicago, IL. I am fun, entergic person who has a work hard play hard mentallity. I like to go out socially to bars but also appreciate the occasional stay in/movie night. I've always repped my WDW love even as jock/frat guy. Hoping to find some people in this forun with similar interests!

A little bit about your ideal match: A down to earth, fun, outgoing, and athletic girl who shares my WDW nerdiness.

Next Disney Trip: April 24th - 28th


----------



## ep4244

Been single again for a bit so figure I'll repost this.  Had a blast last time.

First Name: Elaine

Location: Texas

Age: 44

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: jack skellingtonesque

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Executive Assistant

Do you have any kids: yes - 2 teenagers 

Do you have any pets: No - see above I have teenagers who are mostly housebroken

Favorite activities: Reading, cooking, riding roller coasters

Favorite movie: Blazing Saddles

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo

A little bit about yourself: Single mom who loves Disney and traveling when I can. I work hard and like to play just as hard. I speak saracasm fluently and often. I might have a small crush on a mouse.

A little bit about your ideal match: Responsible, but spontaneous, enjoy disney, roller coasters, and good food. Must not take life to seriously, except when necessary. Like to laugh and find the humor in the strangest of places.


----------



## MissPrincess101

Ok.....here goes!

First Name: Jaime 

Location: Yorkshire, UK

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown with blonde tints/Blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Airline Maintenance Planner

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, dog - bearded collie, 21months

Favorite activities: Travelling ( to Disney lol ), shopping, reading, socialising, music, theatre

Favorite movie: Ooh tough one....think I've got to go Star Wars 

Favorite color(s): Blue, Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald (he's got attitude!), Genie

A little bit about yourself: I work hard and play hard! Love spending time with friends, and have 3 god daughters I dote on. One day I'll take them all to WDW ( even the attitude heavy 12 soon to be 13 year old) 

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy who can make me laugh and who I can talk to about anything - obvs he's gotta love Disney too!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ludari

ep4244 said:


>



I absolutely love this picture.  Make me think I need to plan my pictures better when posing with the characters.


----------



## katwisc

First Name: Kate
Location: Chicagoland
Occupation: Journalism/Sports Statistics

Kids and Pets: No

Favorite Activities: Vacation planning (to stave off boredom during the winter), reading, writing, fitness stuff.

Disney loves: Epcot, RunDisney, Lilo and Stitch

About me: Why not this site? Love Disney and who knows who one can meet here? I love to laugh. Love to travel. I love sports (watching and sometimes participating). I love a good night in the city equally as much as a quiet night at home on the couch with the dvr.


----------



## Stefecatzz

First Name: Stefanie 

Location: Broward County, FL

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazelish

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Employed at a resort; going to school for Bachelor's in Environmental Science

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Dog, Amazon Parrot, Budgies

Favorite activities: WDW is a given of course, reading, surfing the web, music, hanging out at the beach, being outdoors.

Favorite movie: Just one??  That's kind of impossible.  Depending on my mood: Garden State; Grease; High Fidelity; Alice In Wonderland; Peter Pan; Hard Days Night (yes, I'm a total Beatles fanatic!); Lion King

Favorite color(s): Purple; Green; Indigo

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice; Belle; Goofy; Donald; Mickey; Esmeralda; Ariel; Genie; Mushu; Peter Pan; Jiminy Cricket

A little bit about yourself: I love animals, doing almost anything outside, museums & hanging out with friends.  I am not a religious person per se, but am more about spirituality.  My dream job would be reviewing Disney restaurants & resorts (I really enjoy reading & seeing them).

A little bit about your ideal match: Obviously someone who shares my love for Disney, and shares the same interests & sense of humor in general.


----------



## FLchick415

Yahoo, another Broward County res! Don't see too many of them on here. lol


----------



## Stefecatzz

FLchick415 said:


> Yahoo, another Broward County res! Don't see too many of them on here. lol



I know!    At least out of the people I've met here so far, there doesn't seem to be many as into it as I am.  I guess it's kinda like living in NYC & never going to see the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## xxpiratestevexx

First Name: Steve 

Location: United Kingdom

Age: 38

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Hair black and eyes are brown

Body Type: slim

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: self employed carpet cleaner

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: YouTube entertainer, travelling, camping, dancing, reading, music and keeping fit

Favorite movie: ah that's a tough one but it's got to be Pirates of the Caribbean and the Harry Potter movies  

Favorite color(s):Red, Black and White 

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse and Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: im an easy going, down to earth guy who likes to enjoy life, work hard and i love travelling when i can, and im a Big Disney fan  ive been to America quite a few times and loved it everytime ive been over there  i listen to allsorts of music, love my house music, and a bit of country to, I got into country music when I visited Dollywood in Tennessee  

i have my own business carpet cleaning, i'm creative, easy going, open minded and i like to enjoy my life as much as possible . I enjoy going clubbing and hanging out with my friends, i also make videos on youtube in my spare time lol. I like people who are creative, have there own mind, like to go out and party but also like to chillout and watch a good movie to, I love my sci-fi, anything to do with vampires, zombies and Disney, I also believe that you have to make the most out of life and enjoy every minute, being positive and happy are what I like to be 

I believe in honesty, loyalty and respect, I dont like people who play people and mess them about, I have a busy life and have only got time for quality loyal people  
i like travelling and learning about new cultures and countries, my other interests are green screening, video editing, reading, dancing, camping and going to festivals 

A little bit about your ideal match: She would be someone who is easy going, happy, positive and loves Disney ;-) someone I could talk to about anything and feel comfortable, she wouldn't mind me going around filming videos for my YouTube channel  

Well there's a bit about me  what a great idea, I don't know anybody who loves Disney where I live, everytime I mention Disney to my friends they just give me that laugh and grin, as if to say, you shouldn't be into Disney at your age lol, I just don't understand them, I feel sorry for those people as they've grown up and are missing out on how Awesome Disney is  

Steve 

http://YouTube.com/xxxpiratestevexxx
Http://Facebook.com/stevevampiraterippin


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center 

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK this year at MK and was hooked.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus. I wouldn't mind moving if Id find the girl of my dreams.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Updating. Because why not.

First Name: Hayley 

Location: Central Jersey/Orlando. Split my time between both pretty evenly.

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently auburn, but I get bored so it changes a lot  Eye color is green

Body Type: Somewhere between slim and average, I suppose.

Ethnicity: Caucasian (German/Polish descent)

Occupation: Caregiver/Seasonal CM at WDW

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: One dog and one cat.

Favorite activities: Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Watching football and hockey; Shopping

Favorite movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color(s): Pink and orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice

A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still well lol. I'm a seasonal CM so I spend a lot of time in Orlando, but still consider Jersey my home. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself. I wouldn't object to moving out of New Jersey, but it would be tough because my family is here. I'd like to end up somewhere down south though, preferably either Texas or Florida.

A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh.  He needs to be a nice person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly.  I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that.  My age range is preferably 24-30.  Must be into sports, mainly football and hockey, because I spend the majority of my fall/winter watching them.  Other than that, I don't really have any specifics.


----------



## aacvacation

-


----------



## MarissaMouse

First Name: Marissa

Location: Largo, Fl (near Tampa)

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Need to lose a few, but I'm still healthy!

Ethnicity: 25% Hispanic, but my family lost the culture in my dad's generation, so sad, and 75% mixed European Caucasian.

Occupation: Elementary School Teacher

Do you have any kids: Nope, but I'd like some about 5 years down the road or so...

Do you have any pets: Yep, a cat

Favorite activities: reading, writing, watching tv, visiting theme parks!

Favorite movie: I can't pick one... The Little Mermaid, Splash, and The Princess Bride top the list!

Favorite color(s): Pink!

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I'm a huge Disney World fan and have visited the parks hundreds of times. On my first visit I was only 6 weeks old! I'm big on family and spend a lot of time with my 9 year old brother, 8-year old cousin, and 4 year old twin goddaughters. I love technology and am a bit of a sci-fi geek, but I dislike most social media. I write genre romances, meaning romances set within a historical, sci-fi, fantasy, etc. genre. I love living in Florida and would only move out of the state in very, very, very special circumstances.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd like to meet a guy who shares interests with me, who doesn't mind that I'm a bit of a homebody, and who is a Christian--preferably a Catholic--but who believes in LGBTQ rights. My twin goddaughters have lesbian mothers, and I couldn't be with anyone who didn't respect that.


----------



## jajida

Luke 

My daughter just left Melbourne and going to Cairns.   She is looking for a job there and wants to live in Australia for a year.   She LOVES Disney  we just moved to Celebration and are annual pass holders.  She is blonde hair blue eyes.. 24 years old graduated with a degree in psychology and art.   She has a couple tattoos  small ones.   Let me know if you are by her and if you could show her around.  She might kill me.. but who knows?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jajida said:


> Luke  My daughter just left Melbourne and going to Cairns.   She is looking for a job there and wants to live in Australia for a year.   She LOVES Disney&#133;  we just moved to Celebration and are annual pass holders.  She is blonde hair blue eyes.. 24 years old graduated with a degree in psychology and art.   She has a couple tattoos&#133;  small ones.   Let me know if you are by her and if you could show her around.  She might kill me.. but who knows?



Are you setting up your daughter here?


----------



## jajida

I was looking for myself.. to meet friends with a possibility of something else.. but then saw Luke was in Australia and thought of my beautiful daughter

Name: Jaime

Location:  Celebration, Florida

Age:  51

Sex:  Female

Hair/eye color:  Blonde/blue

Body type:

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Compliance/Internal Audit

Do you have any kids?  Yes, 24, 12 and 12.  

Do you have any pets?  Two dogs and two cats.   

Favorite activities:   Parks, beach, enjoying the Florida weather.

Favorite movie:  Ghostbusters, Pirates of the Caribbean, many others

Favorite color:  teal and shrimp

Favorite Disney character:  Genie

A little bit about myself:  Six months ago I relocated to Florida for a job and the weather.   I have had it with the norths weather.   Done!   Last Saturday night, at 8pm the kids and I decided to go to magic kingdom.   Looked up the Disney app, put on our magic bands, got our fast passes  less than an hour later we were on Space Mountain.   Love it!   I also love to go to the beach and read or jump waves.    I like exploring.   We try to do or see something new every month, but I have always been like that.   My siblings collect things art, clothes, animals, etc.   I would rather spend my money on day trips, weekend trips or vacations.  Vacations are important to me.   I work hard all year and only get a couple weeks off to really enjoy.   

Im not looking for a someone to take care of me.   I am not looking to be someones mommy and take care of them.   I want a friendship and then maybe have it move into something else.  I dont want to be rushed into anything.   If you want to go hang out at the parks and spend the day getting to know each other  great.   I want to have someone to have fun with.

A little bit about my match:   He is looking for someone to have fun with!   No hidden agendas, no games, just wants to meet someone honest, loving caring to spend time with.

Tomorrow I'll figure out how  to attach the pictures


----------



## JoshuaShaw

First Name: Joshua

Location: DFW, TX

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Background is broadcast television, though I'm training to (hopefully) become a firefighter.

Do you have any kids: Nope.

Do you have any pets: I do not, but I am an animal lover.

Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/weight training, going to the zoo, movies, mountain biking, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding

Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, In Bruges, Pinocchio, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color: Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions.  Eating sandwiches is not a must.


----------



## fifthrider

*First Name:* Bryan

*Location:* San Diego, CA

*Age:* 44

*Sex: *M

*Hair/Eye Color:* Brown/Blue

*Body Type:* 40 lbs over my target, but working on it

*Ethnicity:* White

*Occupation:* Computer ninja

*Do you have any kids:* Nope
*
Do you have any pets:* The best damn cat in the world

*Favorite activities:* Going to DL every weekend, also have annual pass to SD Zoo and Safari Park.  Sometimes charity work on the weekends, parades and special events.

*Favorite movie:* Raiders of the Lost Ark

*Favorite color(s):* Blue

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Thomas O'Malley, no wait, Tron.  No wait, Baloo.  No wait, Mr. Incredible.  No wait, Donald.  Ah, hell.

*A little bit about yourself:* Always been a fan of Disney since I was a kid, listened to soundtrack records back in the day, then went to WDW back in '74 or so.  Family moved to So-Cal around '75 and we used to go once every 3 years or so.  It was such a rare treat.  I tried to go more as an adult but time never permitted.  Now that I've pretty much accomplished everything I wanted to do in life ( compelte bucket list, this early in life.  Wow. ) I got an annual pass and go every weekend.  I'm finally doing what I always wanted to do as a kid.  Also, a couple of years ago I built a representation of Disneyland in a RCT3 file so I can open the park and run it on my computer at any time, ride the "rides", etc.  It took about a year.  I'm nuts to have done that.  I spend a lot of time reading Disney history and biographies, all the Jim Korkis stuff and individuals who accomplished things for the magic kingdom.

*A little bit about your ideal match:* I'm very open on that.  Maybe that was always my problem.  Too open minded?  Not specific enough?  I think I don't want to nail it down to "must be this" or "must be that."  I've had at least one relationship end over Disney and another one that didn't get going because I invited her to Disneyland ( invited to pay her way even ) and was told she hated the place, but has never been.  I'm starting to notice that liking Disney should be near the top.  I don't need to find someone who worships it, but hating it can be a real deal breaker because nothing else is likely to mesh if that fundemental one doesn't exist.  ( Besides, couples can always argue over WHICH attraction to go on if they really have to fight, right? )


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

First Name:  Lala

Location: Northern NJ / Southern FL hybrid

Age: *cough*41*cough*

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/brown

Body Type: easy to see

Ethnicity: Black / Jamaican-ish

Occupation: IT Manager & Passion Consultant

Do you have any kids: 1 DD 8 

Do you have any pets: Kitty Kayla

Favorite activities: traveling, playing my clarinet, any type of Arts and Entertainment (concerts, movies, Broadway, art galleries, etc), time with my daughter, reading, enjoying quality company, oh...and making $$$.

Favorite movie: So many good ones! How about genre?? I love Suspense, Thriller, and a good mystery/Psychological Thriller the most.

Favorite color(s): Earth tones all year 'round, in the Spring/Summer I also love rocking orange and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): All the Sassy ones - Genie, Timon, Mufasa, Mushu, Tiana, Roz (Monsters Inc), Mary Poppins... et al

A little bit about yourself: Just a little bit?? Ok, well other than what I've typed above, Im a pretty laid back person, I *think* I have a pretty decent sense of humor... even if its only me laughing lol, I think I have relationship burnout, but I am truly loving life and love meeting new people for friendship. I am not really seeking anything serious but I think if the connection and attraction is there, I am open to possibilities.  I am not a skinny woman, so that may intimidate some, but I make up for with my cute smile and bubbling personality. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Ideally my match is intelligent, a good conversationalist, and can keep up with my witty humor and snappy one-liners. Definitely someone not intimidated by the not-so-average woman... and who either appreciates, likes or loves Disney. Sometimes I think my "match" is not necessarily a love interest, but just someone who is great company and values friendship and a good stiff drink now and then.


----------



## Rhongepooh

fifthrider said:


> First Name: Bryan  Location: San Diego, CA  Age: 44  Sex: M  Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue  Body Type: 40 lbs over my target, but working on it  Ethnicity: White  Occupation: Computer ninja  Do you have any kids: Nope  Do you have any pets: The best damn cat in the world  Favorite activities: Going to DL every weekend, also have annual pass to SD Zoo and Safari Park.  Sometimes charity work on the weekends, parades and special events.  Favorite movie: Raiders of the Lost Ark  Favorite color(s): Blue  Favorite Disney character(s): Thomas O'Malley, no wait, Tron.  No wait, Baloo.  No wait, Mr. Incredible.  No wait, Donald.  Ah, hell.  A little bit about yourself: Always been a fan of Disney since I was a kid, listened to soundtrack records back in the day, then went to WDW back in '74 or so.  Family moved to So-Cal around '75 and we used to go once every 3 years or so.  It was such a rare treat.  I tried to go more as an adult but time never permitted.  Now that I've pretty much accomplished everything I wanted to do in life ( compelte bucket list, this early in life.  Wow. ) I got an annual pass and go every weekend.  I'm finally doing what I always wanted to do as a kid.  Also, a couple of years ago I built a representation of Disneyland in a RCT3 file so I can open the park and run it on my computer at any time, ride the "rides", etc.  It took about a year.  I'm nuts to have done that.  I spend a lot of time reading Disney history and biographies, all the Jim Korkis stuff and individuals who accomplished things for the magic kingdom.  A little bit about your ideal match: I'm very open on that.  Maybe that was always my problem.  Too open minded?  Not specific enough?  I think I don't want to nail it down to "must be this" or "must be that."  I've had at least one relationship end over Disney and another one that didn't get going because I invited her to Disneyland ( invited to pay her way even ) and was told she hated the place, but has never been.  I'm starting to notice that liking Disney should be near the top.  I don't need to find someone who worships it, but hating it can be a real deal breaker because nothing else is likely to mesh if that fundemental one doesn't exist.  ( Besides, couples can always argue over WHICH attraction to go on if they really have to fight, right? )



Love it! Hate you're a cross the country!  By the way, I ended a newly.....not quite relationship because he chose to go to take me to see Thor instead of Pirates Of The Caribbean 3.,., who chooses ANYONE over Jack Sparrow? I'm in the mindset of its one of the first questions I ask...if you don't like Disney, nice meeting you....next!


----------



## gumbypee

Rhongepooh said:


> Love it! Hate you're a cross the country!  By the way, I ended a newly.....not quite relationship because he chose to go to take me to see Thor instead of Pirates Of The Caribbean 3.,., who chooses ANYONE over Jack Sparrow? I'm in the mindset of its one of the first questions I ask...if you don't like Disney, nice meeting you....next!



Across the country is right! I was just in LA for a job interview and survived my first earthquake. Needless to say it scared me enough that CA is now off my list of places to live. But FL is not. Fifthrider, move to FL bc you sound awesome! Lol


----------



## jajida

I need six more posts to put a picture up an respond to pms


----------



## jajida

five


----------



## jajida

four


----------



## coloredimage

I just really like meeting new people so....

First Name: Rachel

Location: Mass

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: red/green-hazel

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: whiter than white

Occupation: HS English teacher; writer by night

Do you have any kids: outside of the 100 high school students that occupy every waking hour of my life, no.

Do you have any pets: cats and dogs

Favorite activities: reading, writing, watching movies, going on adventures, super heroing, traveling, singing, the usual

Favorite movie: Princess Bride, Labyrinth, Mary Poppins, Peter Pan, Star Wars, Star Trek, Toy Story, Harry Potter series, Lord of the Rings series, You've Got Mail, etc, etc, etc.

Favorite color(s): purple and green

Favorite Disney character(s): Daisy Duck, Aurora, Tiana, Charlotte, Captain Hook, Maleficent

A little bit about yourself: I'm a nerd, a dork, and I love it.  I read comic books (mostly Marvel - X-Men, Captain Marvel, Spider-Man, but Birds of Prey, Hellboy, and Teen Titans pop in from time to time), do a lot of community/school theatre, and make random obscure pop culture references at a moment's notice.  I forget about answering things like emails and texts, I love having projects or trips to plan, and when I'm in a bad mood I bake. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I dunno, man; I've never found my ideal match so how would I know?  All the normals - good sense of humor, ability to keep up with me in conversation - are there.  Someone who can deal with musical theatre references, random bouts of singing, and can jump in is always fun.  (I'd say the same for Disney but this is DiS - that just comes standard-issue).


----------



## jajida

three


----------



## Trvlr66

First Name: Dee

Location: Upstate NY

Age: 40+

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown

Body Type: Healthy

Ethnicity: African Amn/Spanish

Occupation: Been at current employer 10+ years

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Travel

Favorite movie: Too many

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie

A little bit about yourself: Homebody, but love travel

A little bit about your ideal match: Honest and common interests


----------



## jajida

Fifth rider.  I have to ask what was on your bucket list that it is complete?  Wow!   I keep adding to mine


----------



## G00fy0ne




----------



## xDisneyAngelx

First Name: Melissa

Location: North Lauderdale, FL

Age: 24 (25 in July)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Self Employed at the moment

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, Singing, Traveling, Biking, Hiking, Skating, Bowling, Fishing, and going to the Beach, Mall, Movies, Car Shows, Disney World, Parks, Theme Parks and Sporting Events

Favorite movie: Too many

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Ariel and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a sweet, kind, loving, caring, respectful, trustworthy, and loyal woman. I have a great sense of humor and personality. I love the outdoors and I love to travel (Disney of course lol). If you would like to know anything else about me feel free to send me a message :wave

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for a man who has a great personality and sense of humor. Who loves Disney as much as I do. He also is loving, kind, caring, and sweet. What I would love is someone I can go to Disney World with and enjoy each others company. If that's you don't hesitate to send me a message


----------



## fifthrider

Please delete my post.

Reason = violates the OPs wishes in the first post to not chit-chat.


----------



## fifthrider

Please delete my post.

Reason = violates the OPs wishes in the first post to not chit-chat.


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Stocker for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo and Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?) I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I also collect vinylmations.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.

It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well. 
__________________


----------



## Illybell

First Name: Kayla

Location: Ohio

Age: 25

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn/hazel

Body Type:curvy

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: college security

Do you have any kids: not yet, but hopefully someday

Do you have any pets: not currently

Favorite activities: traveling, spending time with family and friends, anything Disney of course 

Favorite movie: Disney- tie between Sleeping Beauty and Frozen / Non Disney- Pretty Woman or Nightmare on Elm Street

Favorite color(s): Turquoise, Pink, White

Favorite Disney character(s): Aurora, Elsa, Belle, Rapunzel

A little bit about yourself: I'm a long time Disney freak and proud of it. I'm very family oriented. I love meeting new people and exploring new places.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, traveling and having fun. I have to be serious at work, so I like to hang out with people who like to laugh and relax when I'm free.

New friends are always great too!


----------



## runner_princess

F


----------



## rstamm

Name: Rick

Location: Central PA

Age: 48

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type:   Fit

Ethnicity:     Caucasian

Occupation:  Pharmaceutical  

Do you have any kids: Boy 14yr

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities:  Planning a Disney Vacation, bowling, golf, sports, movies.

Favorite movie:  Skyhigh, 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Gaston

A little bit about yourself: Disney Diehard, love WDW, DL, Cruises, and the Disboard. Worked 25 years for JNJ and would love to retire early and move to Orlando.
Easy going and really love vacations.

A little bit about your ideal match: Would love Disney and be easy to get along with and likes to have a good time.


----------



## boreas154

First Name: Mark

Location: Currently... Morgantown, WV

Age: 35

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown for both

Body Type: Fit I guess.  Been told I have a 'swimmers body'.  Whatever that means.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:  Figuring that out currently.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog.  But, he is currently not with me.

Favorite activities:  Hiking, playing board/card games, watching movies

Favorite movie:  Rounders overall.  Disney... Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Lots

A little bit about yourself:  Recently divorced.  Not really going to get in to terribly much publicly, but PM if you like.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone kind and confident.


----------



## jdh008

.


----------



## SEAlla

First Name: Susan

Location: Virginia

Age: 41

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown 

Body Type: A few extra pounds (workign on that) 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Government Contracts Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Cats/Dogs

Favorite activities: Movies, traveling, biking, Disney (of course), swimming, boating, beach, fishing, tennis, golf, bowling, cooking

Favorite movie: Too many to list 

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: Divorced. No children. Loves animals. Independent. Loving. Wears my heart on my sleeve. Gives 100% to the people I love. Non smoker, social drinker.

A little bit about your ideal match: Easy going and laid back. Loving and kind. Adventureous. Knows how to have fun and can laugh at themself. Non Smoker, social drinker.


----------



## SaveTonight

Why not  

First Name:  Nick  
Location:  NJ  
Age: 23  
Sex: Male  
Hair/Eye Color: odd shade of brown/brown  
Body Type: normal
Ethnicity: white  
Occupation:  graduate student/sales associate  Do you have any kids: nope  
Do you have any pets: my dog brownie and a few fishes!  
Favorite activities: ummm anything disney related!  
Favorite movie: the lion king, tangled, titanic, Aladdin and nightmare and now frozen
Favorite color(s): orange!  
Favorite Disney character(s): Flynn, Simba 
 A little bit about yourself: um I never did this before? New to the forums I guess. Obsessed with disney. I sing and me and my friend have a little acoustic thing we do on the side. I'm a graduate student going for my masters in psych then moving for Doc. I love my family! Ummmm I really don't know what to say, little shy at first but really hyper and energetic all the other times haha.  A little bit about your ideal match: disney obsessed. A girl down to earth more i suppose, doesn't mind all my obsessions haha


----------



## SanFranDizneeGuy

First Name: Gary

Location: San Francisco

Age: 51

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:  Bald, hazel

Body Type: Big Guy - quickly getting smaller, tho!

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Management Professional

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets:  1 cat

Favorite activities:  DL  

Favorite color(s):  Red, Blue (today, anyway)

Favorite Disney character(s):  Hmmmmaybe tigger, maybe poohagain, thats just today!

A little bit about yourself:  Single GWM professional in San Francisco.  Always happy to meet other single Disney fans (well, any disney fans are always fun!)

A little bit about your ideal match:  Typically find the right energy with guys a bit younger than me, smaller to average built, but all of that just depends...


----------



## Vino Monkey

.


----------



## ShadowKissed

First Name: Becky

Location: England, UK

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Colour: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Pretty Average but I'm tall, 5ft 10. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian, British or English however you want to say it, I don't mind. 

Occupation: Student, studying Forensic Investigation (I want to be a doctor one day though)

Do you have any kids: No, but I want some one day

Do you have any pets: 2 cats, whom I love very much. I'm a cat person. 

Favourite activities: Reading, spending my day on the internet researching Orlando holiday stuff

Favourite movie: Non-Disney: Spirited Away, Disney: Lilo & Stitch, Mulan, Princess & the Frog, Tangled, Toy Story (all 3, saw no 3 at Universal back in 2010), Frozen

Favourite colour(s): Magenta

Favourite Disney character(s): Lilo & Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I like to spend most of my time reading and get too attached to fictional characters, I like to do creative writing when I have a spare moment, I am a keen photographer taking photos mostly of my cats. I've been through a lot of stuff in the past few years and going to Orlando was one the best times of my life and so I have wanted to go back ever since I left. One day I want to be doctor, and move to Florida, the English weather is a bit rubbish. An avid fan of US TV, and Harry Potter (went to WWoHP only a few days after it opened, was amazing!) And for other stuff like Sims and Studio Ghibli films.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a guy, roughly around my age, he has to be caring, compassionate, want to travel the world, funny and be able to laugh at stupid jokes and smile for no reason when thinking of something happy. Have a liking for similar things, be there when I'm feeling down and will be able to make me smile again if something isn't right, must like hugs. I'm looking for a guy who could possibly be the one and doesn't care too much about what's on the outside rather then what's on the inside, oh and hopefully doesn't get mad if I use English spelling and pronunciation, basically is okay if I'm English.


----------



## eeaton71

Name: Erik

Location: Port Orange, FL

Age: 43

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Application Engineer (IT)

Do you have any kids: 2 Boys (24 & 21), 1 Girl (12)

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Disney (Obviously), Theme Parks, Golf, Movies, and hanging with my kids

Favorite movie: No clear favorite, ranges from Disney Movies like Toy Story to horror movies like The Thing 

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I am a divorced dad of 3.  I just moved to Port Orange Fl in January from Massachusetts.  My kids are back in Mass and I miss them but I fly them down to see me (And spend time in Disney) as much as I can. I am back on Dis Board looking to meet people and maybe even find someone special to share the rest of my life with. Interested???

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who understands why I keep going back to Disney over and over.  Like to play golf or enjoy some of the same activities I do. I am pretty laid back guy and just like to keep things simple.  I love kids but can't have any more. I think my ideal match would have kids and I am not afraid of younger ones. At the end of the day my match would be the person I want to spend most of my time with.  Hang out, go to Disney and just enjoy the rest of our lives together.


----------



## Suzie13

Name: Suzie

Location: Scotland

Age: 22

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blue/grey depending what light there in.

Body Type: Average, just overweight but on a diet 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: None at the moment, volunteering, Looking

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs and 3 cats(Not all mine)

Favorite activities: Disney, reading up on usa history, watching documentaries on usa history,space, science in genral(I watch a little too much PBS), Looking up universal and disney world videos. Playing video games of all kind.

Favorite movie:Ms doubtfire always has me laughing, love the jungle book too and toystory
Favorite color(s): Yellow 

Favorite Disney character(s): mowgli

A little bit about yourself: I always find this hard to do so I'll give it my best shot. I wear my heart on my sleeve, I love debating with people. I am very into Politics and history but more so American history. People would describe me as argumentative but quiet at the same time I live in the countryside and enjoy exploring the landscapes that living rural likes to offer. Still live at home due to personal circumstances but don't mind it too much. Volunteer at the moment too.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys going to Orlando as much as I do. Someone who would enjoy watching documentaries with me. Someone that would enjoy talking to me about politics, history and science.(I am a bit of a geek) I am a home bird in many ways so someone who would not mind that I prefer to stay in when not on vacation. Not too tall either as I am only 4'10


----------



## mikesdisneymom

bumping


----------



## court139

First Name: Courtney

Location: near Orlando

Age: 27 (almost 28)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes

Body Type: athletic/curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: News Producer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Shopping, Travel, Going to Disney, Concerts, hanging out with friends, trying new things

Favorite movie: "Remember the Titans"

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): it's not original, but Piglet because we're both short and small

A little bit about yourself:  I will try anything once. I have a good heart.  And I don't let anything hold me back.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney.   Figured my odds were better here!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

After a year of being single, I think it's time to do this!

First Name: Laura

Location: San Juan, Puerto Rico

Age: 24 (25 in a few weeks!)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: O negative

Ethnicity: Puerto Rican 

Occupation: Student/Hostess at Applebee's

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Not at the moment

Favorite activities: reading, Disney, movies, video games, anime, manga, music, cosplaying, etc.

Favorite movie: This is wayyy too hard to answer for me.

Favorite color(s): Red and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel!

A little bit about yourself: Well, I'm a graduate student in English Lit at the moment. Hoping to finish my MA the next semester and hopefully move to Florida next year to start a new life. I'm a pretty simple girl. I like to laugh, have fun, read, and cuddle. I also love Disney, obviously. Recently got out of a very long relationship so I'm looking to start fresh.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a mature guy that's on my level when it comes to educational and professional things. Also someone who is looking forward to the future and has a path carved out. I prefer the dark hair/dark eyes combo, but I'm not picky.  As long as you're sweet and funny, everything is good.


----------



## Grimbold

First Name: Neil

Location: Greater Manchester, UK

Age: 40

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: A few extra pounds which trying to lose

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT Engineer

Do you have any kids: Yes and he lives with his g/f

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Being in the hills or reading books. 

Favorite movie: Shawshank Redemption or The Lion King

Favorite color(s): Red and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pumba

A little bit about yourself: I like to spend time in the country side, along with time in the garden growing fruit and veg.
I love to cook and will try most things once to see how they work out.
I like reading and can spend ages just chilling whilst reading a book.
A good night would be enjoying someones company either out for a drink or a nice meal, or being at home enjoying their company.


A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can enjoy and understand my like of Disney (hence posting on here  ) as well as being able to enjoy the things that I like doing.
Someone to have their own life, but can also share the things that they like to do.


----------



## Goofy1976

You sound like a potential match 


court139 said:


> First Name: Courtney
> 
> Location: near Orlando
> 
> Age: 27 (almost 28)
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes
> 
> Body Type: athletic/curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: News Producer
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Shopping, Travel, Going to Disney, Concerts, hanging out with friends, trying new things
> 
> Favorite movie: "Remember the Titans"
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): it's not original, but Piglet because we're both short and small
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I will try anything once. I have a good heart.  And I don't let anything hold me back.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney.   Figured my odds were better here!


----------



## mscteacher2011

First Name: Megan

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: Hourglass

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Elementary Teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Universal, traveling, spending time with family and friends, and going to the beach

Favorite movie: Top Gun and While You were Sleeping

Favorite color(s): Blue and Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: Moved to Orlando 3 years ago but lived here about 6 years ago doing the Disney college program and professional internship.  After finishing those, I left to finish school and have been living here for almost 3 years and teaching at school outside of Orlando.  I've accomplished so much with coming back with no job and have found a great job, new car, met some great people, and also work at WDW seasonally.  I also enjoy going to Universal and the beach too!  I took my first cruise last March and have been dying to go on another one ever since! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Enjoys going to Disney, wouldn't mind living in Orlando (already lives here is even better!), enjoys traveling/getting on airplanes, makes me laugh, and always keeps me surprised!


----------



## court139

Goofy1976 said:


> You sound like a potential match



I do? Well, how about you tell me about you?


----------



## Grimbold

court139 said:


> I do? Well, how about you tell me about you?



Was thinking myself why did he not just send you a message ???

Hopefully he will and it will be a match for you both


----------



## Goofy1976

Cannot send Private messages yet.They say you need 10 posts.


----------



## Goofy1976

court139 said:


> I do? Well, how about you tell me about you?



Ok this is my 10th post Private message coming your way.


----------



## bouncy1920

First Name: JoAnna 

Location: Birmingham, AL

Age: 36

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: black/drk brown

Body Type: curvy, athletic

Ethnicity: black

Occupation: physician

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: watching movies, reading, traveling

Favorite movie: (currently) Stardust 

Favorite color(s): red

Favorite Disney character(s): Cpt. Jack Sparrow, Tiana

A little bit about yourself: I am very direct and straight forward with a  dry wit.  I work hard and play hard.  I like running and enjoy the RunDisney events. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who likes exercise, has a silly side and doesn't take themselves too seriously.  I am ok with causal conversation or meeting someone interested in looking for a long term relationship.  I'm not interested in causal encounters (you know, the REALLY causal kind... no judgement, just not my style).


----------



## superdisneydork

It's been a while I figure I should repost this and update it!


First Name: Matt

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 26

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark hair, brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: ESoftware Engineer

Do you have any kids: Nope, want 'em eventually

Do you have any pets: A lazy cat

Favorite activities: Photography, quoting movies, building things, taking things apart, hiking, biking, stargazing, roller coasters!

Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story, otherwise Jurassic Park

Favorite color(s): Brown, green, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz!

A little bit about yourself: I'm a 26 year old guy who is constantly looking for his next wild adventure (with a penchant for adrenaline rushes!) and trying to capture the world around me in photograph. I also ask a whole lot of questions and I love to understand why things are the way they are. I am always ready to lend a helping hand, or a shoulder to lean on. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, enjoys trying new things and can help me sort bad photos out of my piles and piles of shots!


----------



## lisaviolet

superdisneydork said:


> It's been a while I figure I should repost this and update it!
> 
> 
> First Name: Matt
> 
> Location: Long Island, NY
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark hair, brown eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: ESoftware Engineer
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope, want 'em eventually
> 
> Do you have any pets: A lazy cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Photography, quoting movies, building things, taking things apart, hiking, biking, stargazing, roller coasters!
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story, otherwise Jurassic Park
> 
> Favorite color(s): Brown, green, blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz!
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a 26 year old guy who is constantly looking for his next wild adventure (with a penchant for adrenaline rushes!) and trying to capture the world around me in photograph. I also ask a whole lot of questions and I love to understand why things are the way they are. I am always ready to lend a helping hand, or a shoulder to lean on.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, enjoys trying new things and can help me sort bad photos out of my piles and piles of shots!



Wow Matt, if only I could age you a few decades.   

All the best,

Lisa


----------



## chris1013

First Name: Christine

Location: Suburb of Chicago, IL

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Curvy (working on shedding extra pounds)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Attorney

Do you have any kids: No, would like to some day

Do you have any pets: No, but I love animals

Favorite activities: Reading, drawing, sewing, machine embroidering, playing games (video game, board games, card games), travel, planning trips, collecting vinylmations, cheering on the White Sox

Favorite movie: Disney: Sleeping Beauty and Toy Story; Non-Disney: American President and Apollo 13

Favorite color(s): pink and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Aurora, Woody

A little bit about yourself: Based on the things I like, I guess I'm a bit of a nerd. I am big fan of Star Wars, Doctor Who, Sherlock, LOTR. I enjoy playing games a lot, and attending GenCon has become a yearly event for me. If given a choice, I would prefer staying in for a game night with friends/family over going out to a bar. Obviously, I love Disney and love traveling to Disney World. I'm not much of a cold weather person, so I'm hoping to one day soon move to Florida, and I'd really love to one day find myself working for Disney. I'm currently working on being healthier, and training to be more of a runner. Looking forward to my first RunDisney 5K in November.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is funny but knows when to be serious. A loving, romantic guy. Enjoys similar things as me. Loves Disney. Not afraid to let their inner child out especially when traveling to Disney. A positive person who can remain upbeat and optimistic even during the tough times.


----------



## Teresa82

First Name: Teresa

Location: Boston, Ma.

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Hazel

Body Type: Large, but working on it!!

Ethnicity: White 

Occupation: Recreation Director for a Skilled Nursing Facility

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats ( recently lost a dog) Looking at adoption. 

Favorite activities: Disney trip when possible. reading, photography, camping and going for hikes and day trips.

Favorite movie: Variety of genres of movies, Favorite Pixar - Finding Nemo, Disney - too many too narrow down Lion King, Fantasia, Snow White...

Favorite color(s): Purple and Reds/Pinks

Favorite Disney character(s): Malificent 

A little bit about yourself: I have recently begun to enjoy Disney so I love to visit when possible. I am a workacholic who loves my job. I have a close knit family. I am looking to meet new people and enjoy discussing our mutual love of the Disney Experience. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who is honest, has a good sense of humor and to share my love of the magic of disney with.


----------



## katyj26

First Name: Katy 

Location: West Michigan

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: More to love


----------



## CP4Lyfe08

Tameshia

Florida

29

Female

Brown/brown

Few extra pounds 

African American

Stocker

No but I have 4 nephews that are like mine. I want 2 of my own.

No pets.

I enjoy playing in the Parks, reading, and baking. I also like to travel when I can.

My favorite movies are Beauty and The Beast, Lioness King, Grease, Iron Man, The Avengers, Thor, Life, and Friday....just to name a few.

Blue, black,  and white.

Mickey (of course), Tinkerbell, and Goofy.

I'm a admitted Disney addict but that might be because I'm a former castmember. I did the Edward College Program in 06 ( Cosmic Rays ) and in 08 (Fantasyland attractions). Reading and baking are some of my favorite pastimes. 

I'm looking for someone that is honest, respectable, and loves to have fun (I'm a big kid at heart). He must like Disney as much as I do. And someone who has ambition and goals in life.


----------



## ChrisCharming

First Name: Chris 

Location: New Hampshire

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: More like Winnie the Pooh than Hercules. But actively working towards Hercules

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Regional Sales Manager

Do you have any kids: Not currently

Do you have any pets: Not currently

Favorite activities: Being a disney addict, brewing my own beer, anything outdoors, traveling, and being around loved ones. 

Favorite movie: Aladdin....but who doesn't love Frozen right now?

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Olaf

A little bit about yourself: I am a former Disney College Program Cast Member. I go to Disney World at least once a year. This year i have been fortunate to have already been to Disneyland and Disney World and going back to Disney World for a week in September. I work in sales and love my job. I get to travel quite a bit and see a lot of the US. I enjoy going to antique shops and buying really old Disney items. If you have any questions feel free to ask. 

A little bit about your ideal match: It is extremely difficult to find a woman that is ok with a guy that loves Disney....so my match must love Disney. A sense of humor is a must and be willing to go see Disney movies in theater. Someone that has a career and can join me on my many adventures I like to go on. Someone that gets goosebumbs watching wishes and wishes they had someone special to join them.


----------



## gumbypee

Updated and fixed annoying spelling errors.  Anyone from New Mexico?? There is no search with app i am using.



gumbypee said:


> ]First Name: Jennifer  Location: Albuquerque, NM Age: 37  Sex: f  Hair/Eye Color: Brown wavy, curly hair/ blue eyes  Body Type: full figured  Ethnicity: Caucasian  Occupation: forensic scientist  Do you have any kids: not yet  Do you have any pets: cat and dog  Favorite activities: theatre, movie theater, reading, swing dancing, sports ( watch and sorta play)  Favorite movie: sleepers, shawshank redemption, titanic  My favorite Disney movie is beauty and the beast followed by lion king  Favorite color(s): blue  Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell  A little bit about yourself: I love my occupation and helping people.  My dog is a therapy dog and we go to children's  homes and nursing homes to make people smile.  Im involved in my bs school alumni association which entails volunteering, game day parties, flag football, and kickball. Love sports especially football now.  Enjoy dancing especially swing dancing ( lindyhop, jitterbug, jive) but not that fantastic at it lol .  Christmas is my favorite holiday followed closely by Fourth of July . I'm very patriotic!! I adore traveling as well!!  A little bit about your ideal match: this is tough one.  Ideal match would be kind with an ability to laugh at me and at himself.  Not harsh with me if I get down on myself for something.  Willing to try new things just as I would be up for new adventure as well.  Kind to fur babies. <---- definite way to heart. Some things like holding a door is rare but goes so far.  Will put up with my sports watching even if he wants to do something else-no need to be joined at hip.  And no need for unsolicited "advice"


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Emissary said:


> Body Type: A few extra (but in the "Hey this guy knows the good places to eat," kind of way. Not in the "Don't let him hold my baby because I'm afraid he might eat it," kind of way



This made me


----------



## Oodalally13

ChrisCharming said:


> First Name: Chris
> 
> Location: New Hampshire
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue
> 
> Body Type: More like Winnie the Pooh than Hercules. But actively working towards Hercules
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Regional Sales Manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: Not currently
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not currently
> 
> Favorite activities: Being a disney addict, brewing my own beer, anything outdoors, traveling, and being around loved ones.
> 
> Favorite movie: Aladdin....but who doesn't love Frozen right now?
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Olaf
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a former Disney College Program Cast Member. I go to Disney World at least once a year. This year i have been fortunate to have already been to Disneyland and Disney World and going back to Disney World for a week in September. I work in sales and love my job. I get to travel quite a bit and see a lot of the US. I enjoy going to antique shops and buying really old Disney items. If you have any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: It is extremely difficult to find a woman that is ok with a guy that loves Disney....so my match must love Disney. A sense of humor is a must and be willing to go see Disney movies in theater. Someone that has a career and can join me on my many adventures I like to go on. Someone that gets goosebumbs watching wishes and wishes they had someone special to join them.




I am always curious about people that did DCP.  What were your duties?  What was it like?  Im jealous I never did it during my undergrad or graduate school but I really didnt think it would fit with my major.


----------



## Oodalally13

Whoops accident


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

First Name: Stacy

Location: Maryland

Age: 39

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/green

Body Type:average

Ethnicity:caucasian

Occupation: claims adjuster

Do you have any kids: yes, 2 daughters - 20 years old and an 8 year old

Do you have any pets: one totally awesome cat that thinks she's a dog and follows me around everywhere

Favorite activities: planning Disney trips (preferably mine but if I don't have one planned, I will plan for co-workers and the occasional stranger), baking, and reading

Favorite movie:Lilo and Stitch, The Avengers, Aladdin 

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s):The Genie, Olaf

A little bit about yourself: So ignore my username...I know I need to get a new screen name but then I wouldn't be able to post photos or send IM's. I will change it but wanted to at least get this started because it has taken me a long time to get up the nerve to post this. I'm a single mom of 2 girls - my oldest lives with her grandparents, my youngest with me. I love to bake and enjoy travel. Although I enjoy Disney most of all, I have two (non-Disney) cruises planned (heresy, I know but yet I do it anyway...I live on the edge)

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can make me laugh and someone who really enjoys Disney. My faith is also important to me; when things fell apart, I found faith was the only thing I could count on. 
The pic I've included is from my most recent Disney trip this past October. I've taken both of my girls on "mom and me" trips and the Oct '13 trip was my youngest daughter's turn (she has a lot of catching up to do with oldest daughter!) 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xjessebellex

.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

First Name: Diane

Location: Wales UK

Age: 50

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Going grey/Hazel

Body Type: Average 5' 7" and 147lbs

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retired

Do you have any kids: One daughter (23)

Do you have any pets: Two precious and spoiled cats

Favorite activities: Going to Walt Disney World and planning the next trip when I'm not there  Crafting, watching old movies amongst other things

Favorite movie: So many, loved the new X Men movie, but, I like all types except schlock gory horrors.  I have a penchant for the live action Disney movies, my favourite of the moment is 'Third Man on The Mountain'

Favorite color(s): Purple and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Oswald, Donald, Tinkerbelle and Prince Philip is the best Prince

A little bit about yourself: Very quiet and reserved when you first meet me, but, a nice person when you get to know me.  Disney mad since I can remember, but, I live in a small town where wearing NY Mets and Mickey Mouse T shirts and earrings is thought a bit odd and even odder to be going to WDW so much.  Would like to meet someone who will be a friend and share the Disney obsession to begin with.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Equally mad about going to WDW and DL (a bucket list of going to ALL Disney parks world wide an advantage) Love Baseball and old movies on top of that and that would be my perfect match.


----------



## AmberLRichmond

First Name: Amber

Location: New Jersey

Age: 22, soon to be 23

Sex: Female 

Hair/Eye Color: My hair is currently ombré-medium brown to medium blonde. Eyes are blue. 

Body Type: Ursula shaped-minus the purple skin. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Salon Assistant

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A yellow lab (Inky) and a black cat (Trouble). 

Favorite activities: Arts and crafts, reading, watching movies, photography, Minecraft. 

Favorite movie: Disney: Aladdin. Non-Disney: A tie between Scream and Predator. 

Favorite color(s): Purple 

Favorite Disney character(s): Jasmine, Rapunzel, Eugene, Aladdin and Jafar. 

A little bit about yourself: I'm very quiet and shy when I first meet someone new, but that doesn't last very long. I'm very sarcastic and joke frequently. I am heavily involved in my church. I run the Sunday School program and am the head of the Nurture Committee. I enjoy both Disney and Horror movies. I'm an avid collector of Aladdin merchandise. I love EDM and it's really the only genre of music I'll listen to. I'm currently in school working towards my Bachelors in Business Management. I'm a big believer in that if you wish upon a star your dreams come true. I've been wishing to go Disney World for over 10 years and will finally be going this Saturday!  The picture attached is about 3 months old. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal will be able to put up my minor Aladdin obsession. They have to love Disney as much as I do. Must have a great sense of humor and be fun to be around. Positive attitude is a definite plus! 






Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TheNovice

**I'M REPOSTING THIS** Second time's a charm, right? 

Okay I cannot believe this is happening. But it is. Maybe my princess is out there waiting for me on the disboards. Therefore I MUST do this LOL. 

First Name: Dylan

Location: Albany, NY

Age: 19

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair, Bluish/Greenish eyes

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Full-time student (college)

Do you have any kids: Nope, I reckon I'm a little too young for them.

Do you have any pets: Yep, my family has 2 dogs, and I personally have 6 African cichlids (If you know what those are, you have scored brownie points with me) and I just adopted two cats a few weeks ago! 

Favorite activities: Working out, going to the movies, watching movies, planning Disney trips, watching sports, learning foreign languages

Favorite movies: NON-DISNEY: 300, LoTR, Star Wars, The Shawshank Redemption, Django Unchained, Pulp Fiction 
DISNEY: Toy Story, Lion King, Finding Nemo, WALL-E

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Donald, Goofy, Nemo, Gaston, Peter Pan, SO MANY MORE

A little bit about yourself: I am a college student, 19 years old, I'll be graduating next December (2015) with a B.A. in economics. I hope to live in the Orlando area in the future to be near Disney World of course. I enjoy movies and I am the kind of guy who prefers to stay home in sweatpants and watch sports or movies as opposed to partying. I have never been drunk nor have I ever smoked in my life. I am a diehard fan of Disney and it is the most amazing place in the world. I truly love everything about it and planning Disney trips is a great hobby of mine. I also collect and trade Disney pins and Vinylmations. ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT TO KNOW -- JUST ASK! ^_^

A little bit about your ideal match: She would preferably be 18-23 years old, a Disney lover, a girl who appreciates a good movie and isn't a HUGE partier. She would be a girl who likes sports and being active; she doesn't have to be a diehard football fan like me, but she would have to put up with me loving it! I'd like a girl with a great sense of humor. Most importantly, I am a very scholarly guy deep down even though I come off as a jock so my ideal girl would appreciate intellectualism. However, sometimes it's nice to be silly and have fun so she would also need to have a fun-loving side! I know this all seems so nitpicky; in reality, if a girl is sweet and likes Disney and doesn't mind the possibility of a serious relationship, then she is my kind of girl! 

**I hate taking pictures, but here is one, lol**


----------



## Jillinwonderland

First Name: Jill

Location: Tampa, Fl

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: student/working part time as well

Do you have any kids: no 

Do you have any pets: not currently

Favorite activities: Besides going to Disney World ? I love spending time in bookstores (prefer used, they have more personality), I also love writing, going to movies, museums, singing, outdoor markets, swimming

Favorite movie: Anything Disney/Pixar. Silver Linings Playbook, the list is really long because I truly love films. 

Favorite color(s): purple and turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Belle, Auroa, Figment, Orange Bird

A little bit about yourself: I'm currently attending USF to get a double B.A in Communications and English after taking a few semesters off here and there. I was born and raised here in Fl and have an AP to WDW. I'm not really sure what else to put here so feel free to PM me and ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has it together in his life. That's really all. And of course a love for Disney.  I don't have a type per say, I'm just looking for someone who I "click" with.


----------



## aylnine

First Name: Nina

Location: SF Bay Area (South Bay)

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Dark Brown

Body Type: Athletic/curvy

Ethnicity: Asian (Chinese) American

Occupation: Marketing

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 dog (corgi).

Favorite activities: Running, reading, watching movies, cooking, exploring new places with friends.

Favorite movie: I have a couple -- Mean Girls, Pacific Rim, most Edgar Wright movies, Pitch Perfect, Despicable Me, etc

Favorite color(s): Purple, red, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald

A little bit about yourself: UC Berkeley grad, bay area native. I have a lot of different interests and I'm generally up for trying new things. I probably spend 50% of my time doing something active and productive and the other 50% reading, sleeping, watching a movie, or just hanging out. I have geeky interests (Star Trek, Doctor Who, Marvel movies, etc) but I don't identify with being a geek. I paddle with a local Dragon Boat team and am becoming more and more hardcore about it. I cherish lazy days when I can find them. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone intellectual who is also introspective and in touch with their emotional side. They don't have to be as active as I am but I would appreciate an encouraging workout partner. They should like dogs since I have one. Ideally they should be mostly optimistic and positive, fun-loving with a good/compatible sense of humor, passionate about their work or a hobby, and have a decent amount of interests in common.


----------



## Fuzzymarkone

oops


----------



## BigKids

First Name:  Darren

Location:  Albuquerque, NM

Age:  47

Sex:  M

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown with Creeping Gray / Hazel

Body Type:  Slender / Medium

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Manager, Technical defense-related

Do you have any kids:  5yr old boy

Do you have any pets:  no

Favorite activities:  WDW, Traveling, Cooking, Home-Remodeling

Favorite movie:  Die Hard, Pirates

Favorite color(s):  Amber

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey as the Sorcerer

A little bit about yourself:  PhD in Materials Science.  Work hard and love to travel.  Been to Greece, Italy, Switzerland, Germany, France (several times), England (1-2X / yr), Scotland (multiple), and Mexico.  Love WDW, as its one of the only places I can forget about work and just enjoy my son and life - I turn back into a big kid once on property (rode Goofy's Barnstormer 15 times in a row around midnight one night during MNSHP because my son wanted to!)  Favorite place to stay at WDW is Boardwalk Villas - love the pool.  President of my single malt whisky club - pretty versed in the "Water of Life".  Consider myself a decent amateur photographer - WDW one of my fav places to shoot - still working on perfecting fireworks.  Used to be hell on 2-wheels (been ~180 mph on a race track) but my age and sanity are catching up with me.  Basically, I'm a complex but laid back package if that makes sense.  I like a little adventure but you wont find me base jumping any time soon!

A little bit about your ideal match:  Easy-going, laid back, takes care of herself, a bit of sophistication and an obvious love of WDW (duh).  A little adventurous -I like to explore food for example (Haggis for breakfast anyone?).  Someone who's as comfortable with a fast paced weekend in Las Vegas (who needs sleep?) as with a day out geocaching, as with riding Splash Mountain as many times as possible after park hours, to sitting at home on a Saturday night talking in front of the fire.  High-maintenance pretentious women need not reply.


----------



## Disney Nan

First Name: Sarah

Location: England, 20 miles north of london

Age: 48 (please don't hold that against me lol)

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair blue eyes

Body Type: Petite

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Crime Investigator

Do you have any kids: 2 daughters in early 20's

Do you have any pets: jack russell dog

Favorite activities:  Disney, travel, fun, food esp steak and ribs on a bbq as we never get mush chance to do that here!!

Favorite movie: too many to mention, from Disney through to psychological horrors

Favorite color(s): Depends on what I'm wearing 

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger, donald, Minnie, Tinkerbell, errr actually lots of them

A little bit about yourself: Young, fun loving gal looking for a prince to treat me like their princess (no pressure then!!)

A little bit about your ideal match: Big strong, soft man, looking for his princess.


----------



## wstan1024

First Name: Billy

Location: Currently living in Cincinnati, OH. I am originally from Northeast Pennsylvania

Age: 28

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/Hazel eyes

Body Type: Between average and large frame. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Pharmaceutical Technician

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: Two dogs, corgi/doxie mix named Jack and full bred doxie named Walker. Four cats as well, I have a zoo.

Favorite activities: Walt Disney World is my ultimate activity. I could live there and never get tired of it, ever. I enjoy pro wrestling (from the 80s and 90s), MMA, electronics, and being outside. I love taking my dogs to the park. I like all kinds of music except most rap and hip-hop. I also enjoy a good beer and love visiting breweries whenever I can.

Favorite movie: Way too many to name, I am into most genres, though. I even enjoy the occasional chick flick.

Favorite color(s): Blue, silver, white

Favorite Disney character(s): All Sven Dwarfs, Pluto, Stitch, and after my last visit to WDW, I have become a big fan of Oswald.

A little bit about yourself: I'm just a hard working man that likes to have fun during my off time. I have a bright sense of humor, but there definitely is a dark side to it as well. I try to find the bright spot in every situation (within reason). Walt Disney World has been integrated into my life since I was young. My aunt and uncle took me in 1997 and I have been attached since. My entire family caught the bug as well, it's definitely a big part of my life.

A little bit about your ideal match: Just looking for someone who shares similar outlook on life. Someone who has direction and knows where they want to be in 5 years. Also, it's imperative that you have a Walt Disney World obsession. I just got out of a 5 year relationship, so I'm not looking for anything serious but one of the reasons it didn't work out was because I would always look to Walt Disney World as our yearly vacation, which didn't sit well. While I would love to go someplace else, WDW is always a Top 3 choice. My feeling on visiting WDW as opposed to someplace else, WDW is always changing and evolving and getting better and better and sometimes, the best things don't last forever at WDW.

I'd prefer not to post a photo, but if you are interested, you can PM me once my post count is high enough. Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## RiverBound757

Name: Chris

Sex: Male

Location: Williamsburg, VA

Hair/Eye color: Brown hair and blue eyes

Body type: Athletic/Normal

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Firefighter/Paramedic

Kids: Someday hopefully but none currently. 

Pets: I would like to have a dog but being a firefighter and working shift work makes that wish a little difficult. 

Favorite activities:  Snowboarding, Kayaking, Music, Guitars, Motorcycles, Disney, Golf, Cornhole, Hanging out with friends and family, Movies...

Favorite movies: All of the Pirates of the Caribbean, LILO and Stitch,  The Lion King, Monsters INC, Sherlock Holmes, The Dark Knight, Avatar, Tangled, Robin Hood. 

Favorite Disney Characters:  Stitch, Flynn Rider, Mike and Sully, Jack Sparrow, Robin Hood. 

A little bit about me: Well let's see...I can be a little shy when first getting to know someone but I warm up quickly. I spend most of my time with family and friends nowadays. I've been over the whole party stage for a while but I still enjoy get togethers with friends and family whether it's having a barbecue in the back yard or going out to play putt putt. I'll still go to the bar every now and then for open mic night or just to hang out. 

A little bit about my ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is caring, sweet, can carry on a conversation, someone who is overall happy with life, someone who shares common interests as me and likes to be adventurous and explore. Honesty and being family oriented are pretty big on my list. I don't know why so many people feel the need to lie so much these days but boy does it get old. Well even if I don't find that sweet girl on here, maybe I can make some new disney friends and have people to explore the parks with.


----------



## KimmyAnne

First Name: Kim

Location: Western PA

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Blonde right now/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Make up Artist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A cat

Favorite activities:  Watching movies, hiking, baking and cooking, new adventures (I need to find someone to go ziplining/rope course with me!)

Favorite movie:  Just one?!  Impossible! Disney movie, Nightmare Before Christmas and Beauty and the Beast.  Others, Gone with the Wind, Pan's Labyrinth, Princess Bride. That's all the more I'll list, lest I go on for pages with movies that I love LOL.

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself:  Most people that know me don't believe it, but I do tend to be shy around people/in situations I'm not familiar with.  Otherwise, I'm pretty outspoken and crazy.  I'm always looking for something interesting to do, whether it's a new place to explore and hike at, a restaurant I heard about and want to try, or a museum to check out.

A little bit about your ideal match: My last relationship couldn't understand why I wanted to go to Disney and was upset that I was saving money for my trip so I figure maybe I do need to find someone that enjoys Disney as well.  I'm looking for someone that is kind and caring, honest and enjoys experiencing life in many different ways.


----------



## Trebmal

D


----------



## topgunpr

First Name: Luis

Location: Orange Park, FL

Age: 41

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: BLK/BRN

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: H

Occupation: Aircraft Mechanic 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Hit the parks, movies, concerts, anything airplane related, computers, little bit of a DO IT YOURSELFER, cooking.... down for whatever fun....

Favorite movie: TOPGUN

Favorite color(s): Blue and Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm really friendly, fun, witty, very funny love turning into a kid at the parks always find something different everytime I visit so drop me a note to see when we can meet at the parks.... 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for a fun & down to earth lady that can share time and have fun with.....


----------



## Lynzer4

First Name: Lynsey 

 Location: St. Louis, MO (really Illinois but when I say that people assume Chicago lol)  

 Age: 30  Sex: Female  Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/Green  

Body Type: If you go by the "average size" for a female today... Average if you go by the unrealistic fashion magazine standards I would be considered plus size (really that is a horrible term... Not that full figured is much better)  

 Ethnicity: White   

Occupation: Development for a non-profit 

 Kids: nope, but I use my nephew to my advantage when I don't wanna look silly seeing the newest Disney movie! 

  Pets: nope, but as a child I had a lent ball name Larry   

Favorite Activities: Netflix is my crack (who knew there were so many good TV series on why I was in college lol), planning trips (that I hopefully take), cooking, and anything Backstreet Boys (I was a teenie that seemed to have lost the memo that you are suppose to grow out of a fandom as you grow up)   Favorite Movie: Disney would have to be Lion King with Little Mermaid a close second. But really who can pick just one ( or two).   

Favorite color: Pink and Green  

 Favorite Disney Character: Dopey, Aladdin, Goofy   

A little about me: I work for a non-profit that helps children. I do development work. My job requires me to be outgoing but it's a daily challenge as I'm pretty shy when I don't know people. Once I feel comfortable around you then I'm outspoken and crazy. My family is very important to me. As I mentioned above I'm a HUGE Backstreet Boys fan (hey just like Disney World they hail from Orlando too)!   

Ideal Match: I've not found him yet and as I've gotten older my list has actually changed to be much smaller... Respectful is on the top of that list. That includes respecting my love for Disney and understanding my love to visit every year (or every other at least ... I can compromise). Honest, thoughtful, caring and has their head on straight. Also if you couldn't tell I like to joke and laugh so you can't take life to serious (I work to live not live to work)!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> last Disney Trip! I with Jessie!


----------



## jennyf2

First Name:  Jenny

Location: 4 miles from Disney!  Moved from MN just about a year ago...

Age:  41

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Blue

Body Type:  Slightly above average

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Airline Manager (love to travel)

Do you have any kids:  Yes--2 boys (20 & 13)

Do you have any pets:  No

Favorite activities:   Disney, travelling, & people watching 

Favorite movie:  Little Mermaid/Toy Story....non Disney - need to think for a bit....

Favorite color(s):  Green

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey & Minnie 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a single mom of 2 great boys!  I am ready to meet my prince charming.  I work for an airline so I also love to travel - day trips for lunch, dinner, or a day of shopping.  I am fine with spending an evening out & about, spending an evening at home, hanging out at a coffee shop or local dive bar, etc...I am looking for someone to share my love of Disney w/ & live happily every after.........

A little bit about your ideal match:  Disney lover, non smoker, likes kids, & most important doesn't take life too serious ---likes to have fun! 

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Skykyo

First Name: james

Location: Hampshire, uk

Age: 27

Sex: m

Hair/Eye Color: brown, green 

Body Type: athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: uni student

Do you have any kids: yes, live with their mother

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: sports, fitness, comedy, music/instrumental

Favorite movie: edge of tomorrow, emperors new groove xD

Favorite color(s): blue, yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): kronk

A little bit about yourself: 5'11 sport & exercise science student, caring/understanding yet lil cheeky  would love to work in a hospital in the future

A little bit about your ideal match: fun to be around, needs to make me laugh and enjoy life with good morals, healthy lifestyle.


----------



## SorcererRob

First Name: Rob

Location: Pineville, Louisiana

Age: 30

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty brown/ Green

Body Type: Slim/Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Physical Therapist

Do you have any kids: No, but hopefully in the future

Do you have any pets: Not right now

Favorite activities: Golf, basketball, running, hanging out with friends

Favorite movies: Back to the Future, Ghostbusters, 

Favorite Disney movie: Meet the Robinsons, Sword in the Stone, Finding Nemo, Robin Hood, Peter Pan

Favorite color(s): Neon green

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerers Apprentice Mickey, Figment

A little bit about yourself: I love going to Disney World.  Im I love having fun.  I enjoy hanging out on the patio with my friends as well as going out from time to time.  I enjoy traveling and going to new places.

A little bit about your ideal match: She loves Disney and loves going to Disney World! Outgoing and fun who likes to laugh and joke around is a big plus.


----------



## ChevytheCoolest

First Name: Chevall nick name is "Chevy" but I don't drive a Chevy 

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair/brown eyes

Body Type: Slim and fit; normal gym goer but not a body builder

Ethnicity: West Indian American

Occupation: Human resources case manager

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: Outside of going to the parks I enjoy watching sports mostly basketball and futbol/Soccer. I do play a little myself otherwise I also DJ for a weekend gig at times and into music production as a hobby.

Favorite movie: Disney wise; Toy Story. Outside of Disney I enjoy all the Dark Knight movies and most comedies.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Buzz & Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I was born and raised in Orlando here and grew up with the pleasure of having the theme parks in "my back yard". I attended school here and an interesting fact is that I have never been outside of Florida just outside of the country however. I currently have a career and enjoy relaxing on the weekends. I have an annual pass to Disney but not enough friends that do or who like Disney all that much. I'm a sports guy, I love Chipotle or most types of food anyways. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I guess someone who would be down to go occasionally to the parks and is APH just like me. It would be great to have someone who shared common interests in sports with me and at least enjoys a few social drinks. I'm 5'9 but not picky on a certain height I guess as long as I don't need a step stool to talk to you


----------



## nowater

First Name: Rick

Location: Southern New Hampshire

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown / Hazel

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Laborer

Do you have any kids: 0

Do you have any pets: 1 dog. (Nala is her name.. 14 months old)

Favorite activities: Road trips & Roller coasters

Favorite Disney Movies: The Lion King, Beauty & the Beast, Toy Story, Frozen (Haha the list goes on...)


Favorite movie: Pursuit of Happiness

Favorite color(s): Red & Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Tigger of course

A little bit about yourself: 26  A huge kid at heart. I absolutely love road trips, as well as riding roller coasters for hours. I enjoy photography as well.
DisneyWorld & Arizona are my 2 favorite places.


A little bit about your ideal match: Loyal, A true kid at heart, A hopeless romantic just like myself. 


I'm just Prince Charming looking for my Belle


----------



## hootie4

First Name: Tom

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown / Hazel

Body Type: Slim/Athletic-Toned

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: 0

Do you have any pets: 1 dog. (Madison and she is a 6 year old boxer.)

Favorite activities: Visiting Disney World...duh!  Lol.  Going for runs, bike rides, and hiking in parks.

Favorite Disney Movies: Finding Nemo (I could watch it over and over!)

Favorite movie: Braveheart, Pursuit of Happyness

Favorite color(s): Blue, Green, and Goofy Orange...think I just named my own color.

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy!!!

A little bit about yourself: Love animals, love to have fun and don't need to drink for that to happen, love to joke around and laugh, but I know when to get serious, and I love music with meaning.  Yes, Disney has become one of my loves too.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that is down to earth, enjoys physical activities (biking, jogging, hiking or walking around Disney), can communicate their feelings.

I know she is out there, but is she out there for me!


----------



## Slacs

First Name: Steph

Location: Kissimmee, Fl

Age: 27

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type:?? A little fat? Can't post a pic since I only posted 5 times.

Occupation: Content Management 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Two ferrets, 5 rats, 3 mice, 3 cats and a pig

Favorite activities: reading, drawing, cooking, writing

Favorite movie: Maleficent 

Favorite color(s): Cyan, cyan and yellow are my favorite color combo

Favorite Disney character(s): Todd from Fox and the Hound

A little bit about yourself: I like to find various creative outlets sewing, cooking, writing etc. I like DIY projects and almost any excuse to learn something new. Looking to break up the boredom in my life.
I walk on average 4 miles a day so, you know, pretty prepared for Disney walks :3

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for a fun guy in his 20's who likes animals with a generous heart.
Just interested in dating and not in serious relationships.


----------



## unbeknownst

First Name: Stephanie 

Location: Virginia

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Brown Eyes

Body Type: About Average 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: School Counselor

Do you have any kids: No! Maybe someday.

Do you have any pets: 2, one dog and one cat.

Favorite activities: I'm very active with my dog - obedience, agility, and looking to get more involved with therapy work. I also really enjoy trying new restaurants and traveling. I do really enjoy video games (ZELDA) and netflix binges.

Favorite movie: Tricky... probably Pride & Prejudice. Favorite Disney Movie is probably The Little Mermaid. I loved Tangled and Frozen though!

Favorite color(s): Pink!

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself:

To be honest, I'm definitely a little on the dorky side. I like puzzles, video games, and movies/tv shows. I love my job and can occasionally fall into work-a-holic mode. I am easily amused and love to laugh. 

Education is really important to me. I'm constantly learning and striving to better myself. I'm considering going back to school for my PhD... if I'm not involved in something education related, I tend to go a littler stir crazy. 

My animals are like children to me. I have spent a lot of time and effort training my dog to help overcome some issues with shyness - I often joke that I need a calender solely to keep up with her schedule. If you're not into animals, I don't think we would get along.

A little bit about your ideal match:

As mentioned above, someone who loves animals.  Ideally, someone who also has a career they are passionate about. A sense of humor is a must, and a love of traveling would be a plus. I would say a love of Disney, but that seems to be pretty obvious since I'm posting here. Not interested in any kind of "casual" encounter.






I'm in the Maui shirt. This picture was taken from a disney trip with a friend just last week.


----------



## Aldetha

First Name: Stephanie

Location: Melbourne, Australia

Age: 35

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red Hair / Green Eyes

Body Type: Voluptuous 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Travel Agent 

Do you have any kids: 2 boys

Do you have any pets: I did have fish, but the one big greedy fish ate all the other fish. Then he died. 

Favorite activities: Travel, travel and more travel. Love seeing movies, reading books, spending time with friends, anything that gives me a break from constant chatter about Peppa Pig or Minecraft. 

Favorite movie: Too many to choose one. Fav Disney movie? Peter Pan was what I grew up with and holds a special place in my heart, but Beauty and the Beast is probably my favourite as an adult. Fav scary movie? Psycho. Fav girlie crap that I can't get enough of? Twilight saga. Fav fantasy? Harry Potter series. Fav comedy? Not sure about that one actually. What About Bob? springs to mind though. Oh and then you can't go past Ghostbusters and the Back to the Future movies, and the Goonies.  

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Peter Pan, Captain Hook, Tinkerbell, Mary Poppins, Cheshire Cat, Lumiere & Cogsworth, Sebastian, Ursula. 

A little bit about yourself: Originally from Sydney, moved to Melbourne about 8 years ago. Would love to move back to Sydney but unfortunately it's not on the cards anytime soon. I love travelling and I'm not happy unless I am planning my next trip. Probably why I plan other people's travel for a living, although I think all that does is make me want to go away even more. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone preferably on the same continent, although that is negotiable. Someone who loves to travel and believes it is a worthwhile way to spend your time and money. Someone who has a positive outlook on life, not constantly seeing the negative in everything. Someone who loves Disney would be a bonus.


----------



## mellowyellowuk

First Name:  Lorna

Location: England near London (no really I am I know every one says that to try and explanation where they live in England)

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blond hair green eyes

Body Type:  I don't know ? Normal not sporty but I don't drive so spend a lot of time walking from A to B

Ethnicity: White (but other that that it a running joke when people ask where I'm from Mums Irish, Dads Scottish, I was born in Germany to a army father so spent my childhood moving.  And I currently live in England) any guesses people.

Occupation: Peads nurse

Do you have any kids: no 

Do you have any pets: think you can tell I've got two cats at they are my picture. Simba and Nala

Favorite activities: hard one to answer, just the normal things ie Disney lol. 

Favorite movie: kids film I'm still a child at heart. (Told a child at work the other day that I only became a nurse to play with their toys)

Favorite Disney character(s): Got to be the classics Micky and Minnie closely followed my piglet

A little bit about yourself:  I've never been very good at selling myself, hmmmm.  I'm not a girly girl if I'm not in uniform I'm in jeans and tshirts hardly ever wear makeup. I'm pretty independent but also shy with new people (hilarious since I spent my working time talking to strangers? Somehow different at work) which can make me hard to get to know.  I love all thinks disney this year will be the 5 time to Florida and I have next year planed and be damed with the doomsayers who say I should find other places to visit. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can accept me for who I am, has a sense of humour and someone who can put up with my untidy scattered side. Lol

Not fond of photos of myself so tend to hide from the camera


----------



## jwjulie

First Name: Julie

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair ( sometimes with a hint of pink or purple at the ends ), blue eyes

Body Type: Petite, athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Full-time Catering / Part-time Dance Teacher

Do you have any kids: Not at the moment!

Do you have any pets: A very spoiled yorkshire terrier

Favorite activities: Dancing, going to the movies, going to amusement parks - I'm a bit of a roller coaster junkie, and having a good time.

Favorite movie: Non-Disney, I've always had a bit of a thing for 'Dirty Dancing' but it's my moms favorite movie, so I blame her for that ( also : The Wizard of Oz ). Disney wise, I absolutely adore Beauty and The Beast but I've recently become fascinated with Tangled.

Favorite color(s): Pink!

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell is my spirit animal.

A little bit about yourself: I'm small for my age ( 4'11'' ) - as a matter of fact, a few weeks ago I was carded for a lottery ticket ( you have to be 18! ). I was born two and a half months premature, so I've always been tiny ( and a fighter ). This just means I'm cute and travel convenient. I LOVE halloween an a good haunted house. Unlike a lot of girls my age, I don't like going out and partying all of the time - I'd rather stay in and relax. Plus, all that money saved equals more money for Disney trips! I can be pretty shy when first getting to know you, but once I'm comfortable I'm a pretty big geek. Also : I get lost if I use a park map. Does that even make any sense? 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that understands the love for Disney, and that although sometimes you have to be serious, life doesn't have to be ALL serious all the time. I like fun-loving types that aren't afraid to goof around, and aren't scared of a good roller coaster.


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center 

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK this year at MK and was hooked.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus. I wouldn't mind moving if Id find the girl of my dreams.


----------



## alisaheather

First Name: Alisa

Location: Connecticut

Age: 40

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: causasian

Occupation: heathcare

Do you have any kids: no, but no problem if he does. Enjoy children but haven't been blessed myself.

Do you have any pets: currently, two cats. Dogs too, in past.

Favorite activities: outdoors-hiking, swimming, exploring, reading, laughing, going to Disney

Favorite movie: many- Finding Nemo, Shawshank Redemption, When Harry Met Sally, the Toy Story movies, 

Favorite color(s): blues/greens

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Donald, Tigger and Pooh

A little bit about yourself: quiet but fun-loving; love to talk and laugh, affectionate; Close to my family. Will always "be there" for friends. Love the sun and sea. Something about the being near the water brings me peace and calm.

A little bit about your ideal match: He would be kind with a ready smile. Honest. A good sense of humor is a must. He would love going to Disney World  and love travel in general. He should be able to tolerate (maybe even join in) my excitement in the planning of a trip.


----------



## TOONager

First Name: Ken

Location: Brooksville, FL

Age: 32

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Big Boned (?)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Self-Employed

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, Dachshund named Shelby.

Favorite activities: Going to the movies, theatre, and of course Disney and Universal!

Favorite movie: Way too many to choose from!

Favorite color(s): Black, blue and red.

Favorite Disney character(s): Scrooge McDuck and the original Fab 5!

A little bit about yourself: I recently moved back home to Florida after THIRTEEN years in Missouri and couldn't be happier!

I am kind, friendly, and lovable, as well as incredible and awesome! I'm also a kid at heart who still watches cartoons every once in a while and loves Disney! I also love going to the movies, there's nothing like seeing a film on the big screen!

I love going to the Orlando area and visiting the parks (Disney/Universal) and would love to have someone accompany me! (It can get depressing going by yourself sometimes...)

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind and loving, who likes to go on adventures as well as just staying in and being homebodies. Someone who will stick by me through all of life's ups and downs. That's the girl I'm looking for!

I can't post an image quite yet, I'm too new to this, but I'm told I look just like Mr Incredible if that helps!


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

First Name: Jason  
Location: Florida 
Age: 35
Sex: M
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
Body Type: Average
Ethnicity: Caucasian  
Occupation: Hospitality  
Do you have any kids: No
Do you have any pets: No, my baby dog passed away in March at 13 years 
Favorite activities: Going to Disney  
Favorite color(s): Blue & Green
A little bit about yourself: I am a fun, honest, trustworthy, laid back, funny, Disney loving kinda guy. I am up for anything, had a love for Disney since I was 5 and still goes strong. I have an AP for Disney and love going to the parks. I like meeting new people along the way, I also have no issue going solo which I have many times but it's about time that I'd love to share the visits with a lady of similar interest  Age is just a number to me so of we click we click.


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

JasonDeyoung30 said:


> First Name: Jason Location: Florida Age: 35 Sex: M Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel Body Type: Average Ethnicity: Caucasian Occupation: Hospitality Do you have any kids: No Do you have any pets: No, my baby dog passed away in March at 13 years  Favorite activities: Going to Disney Favorite color(s): Blue & Green A little bit about yourself: I am a fun, honest, trustworthy, laid back, funny, Disney loving kinda guy. I am up for anything, had a love for Disney since I was 5 and still goes strong. I have an AP for Disney and love going to the parks. I like meeting new people along the way, I also have no issue going solo which I have many times but it's about time that I'd love to share the visits with a lady of similar interest  Age is just a number to me so of we click we click. I have also in the past year started doing the Rundisney races so if you're into those as well hit me up


----------



## FLchick415

Hi Jason! I'm doing my very first runDisney 5K in November! Are you doing any of the upcoming races?


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

FLchick415 said:


> Hi Jason! I'm doing my very first runDisney 5K in November! Are you doing any of the upcoming races?




Hello  I will be doing ToT in October I missed out on wine n dine weekend, waited too long and will be doing marathon weekend! You must be doing the jingle jungle 5k?


----------



## FLchick415

JasonDeyoung30 said:


> Hello  I will be doing ToT in October I missed out on wine n dine weekend, waited too long and will be doing marathon weekend! You must be doing the jingle jungle 5k?



Yep! In pretty excited. And nervous. But mostly excited. lol


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

FLchick415 said:


> Yep! In pretty excited. And nervous. But mostly excited. lol


  You will have a great time! Disney does  races the right way, doesn't even feel like a run there is so much entertainment etc it's awesome times


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

xjessebellex said:


> Havent had any luck with this so reposting again   First Name: Jess  Location: Berkshire, UK  Age:26  Sex:Female  Hair/Eye Color: Hair blonde, eyes green  Body Type:Slim  Ethnicity:Caucasian  Occupation:Sales for a photographic distributor  Do you have any kids:No, but hopefully someday   Do you have any pets:Two dogs, a springer spaniel and a chihuahua.  Favorite activities: Hanging with friends/family, my dogs, movies, reading, walking, nights out with the girls, dancing/singing to disney music (when no one is around) traveling, and obviously going to Disney  Favorite movie: Tangled, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Peter Pan, The little Mermaid, Pocahontas, The Green Mile, Home Alone, The Dark Knight, All spidermans, Free Willy, Too many to list if im honest  Favorite color(s)ink  Favorite Disney character(s):Rapunzel,Flynn Rider, Belle, Ariel, Peter pan, Alice, Aladdin.  A little bit about yourself:Im quite shy when I first meet someone but that soon changes. Love my dogs, going on holiday, a good cup of tea and spending time with my family. People say im always dreaming/away with the fairies  A little bit about your ideal match:Someone with a good heart. Obviously someone who loves Disney as much as me. Someone who loves to travel. Must have a good sense of humor. Honesty is also very important! Just generally fun to be around.  Photo of me




Sent you a pm


----------



## ArielseekingEric

I am also running the jungle jingle 5k in November.


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

ArielseekingEric said:


> I am also running the jungle jingle 5k in November.



You'll have an awesome time, wine n dine weekend is a lot of fun!


----------



## ArielseekingEric

I ran the jungle jingle last year and bringing a friend this year.  Like food and wine expo.  Probably my favorite time of year at disney.


----------



## Goofy1976

I am open to meeting for drinks and even considered the idea of renting a suite and hosting a party for whoever is down there and single so you have friends to mingle with.


----------



## Honeybunch213

Hi Tom, I'm from Long Island too


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Geez, I just looked and it's been almost a year since I last updated this. Holding out hope that my princess is still in waiting somewhere, so I'm reposting for 2014. 


First Name: Dan

Location: Central New York

Age: 45

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair/Hazel ("Mood") Eyes-Sometimes they're green, sometimes blue. I'm full of surprises!

Body Type: I'm 100% Italian and eat way too much pasta, so what's that tell you? LOL I am trying to shed some pounds right now.

Ethnicity: See above ;-)

Occupation: Employment Services Coordinator and also a Home Business Owner

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, one cat who is about as spoiled as a kid would be!

Favorite activities: Well, anything Disney of course. I am a musician-a drummer, if you call that a musician-and vocalist. Music is always around where I am. I believe that life should have a soundtrack, and mine always does, even if it's in my head.  Speaking of soundtracks, I am a huge movie buff, and whether I am at the theater or watching on my home setup, I never tire of the art form.

Favorite movie: Absolutely impossible to answer. Constantly changing. One of my all-time favorites is one that not too many people have ever heard of, called "29th Street". Probably the best Christmas/Mobster (!!) movie ever made-maybe the only one! It's based on a true story, and is just phenomenal. Right up there with "The Godfather" and "Goodfellas" in my book.

Favorite color(s): Green, White, Orange and Blue 

Favorite Disney character(s): In order: Stitch, Mickey, Grumpy and Animal (The Muppets are Disney property now, so he counts, right?)

A little bit about yourself: I'll come right out and admit it-I'm a geek. I'm obviously a Disney freak, but my favorite Holiday is, and always will be Halloween. Love horror movies and haunted houses. It should be no surprise that my favorite attraction is the Haunted Mansion and I know the entire script for the whole ride. And yes, I'm a Rennie. If you know what that word means, you are as much of a geek as me! Ha!

Still a kid at heart, despite disguising myself as a responsible adult. I love fireworks and thunderstorms, so basically loud noises and light in the dark sky. The lack of proper grammar drives me crazy, and I strangely prefer the European spelling of words (doesn't "colour" just plain look better?). Not a big sports guy, despite constantly getting asked if I ever played football due to my stocky build. I'd rather go to an art show or a play. Would love to live in a castle (haunted optional). Liable to break out into song at random intervals.

A little bit about your ideal match: Of course, looking for someone to share my love of Disney. I'm not looking for perfection, knowing I am far from it myself. As much as I know there's a lot of real life work involved, I still believe you can have a fairy tale. I am looking for that person to write the rest of my story with. My perfect match would probably be my duet partner in the car. If she's not afraid to turn that radio up and sing along as we cruise down that road together, it's a good chance we're made for each other.

I've always said I want to hopefully marry my best friend, and I never want to be one of those couples that you look at five years into their relationship and wonder why they're so miserable. I'd rather be that couple that's in their 80's and still holding hands.... while walking down Main Street USA, of course.


----------



## DivingFrog

First Name: Matthew

Location: Iowa

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Husky (more to love!)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: HS Science Teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a black Lab/Shepherd mix named Maddie

Favorite activities: SCUBA Diving, Video Games, Writing, Reading, Movies

Favorite movie: Anytime I'm forced to choose only one, I choose The Little Mermaid, but there aren't many movies (especially Disney movies) that I actively dislike.

Favorite color(s): Uh...Anything darkly shaded

Favorite Disney character(s): Kermit the Frog, or Sorcerer Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I am a high school teacher in Iowa. I enjoy teaching well enough, and I really like talking about science, so it all works out in the end. I've only just gotten into SCUBA diving, and I LOVE it. Since my certification, I've spent as much time underwater as possible (including five dives in the Caribbean on a Disney Fantasy cruise and a trip into the tank at The Seas with Nemo and Friends through DiveQuest). Obviously, I love Disney (hey, I'm here, aren't I?) - I try to visit the parks every year, own DVC points at OKW (and am planning to get more), and have done two cruises (with plans to do many more).

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm not sure I have an ideal match - just looking to meet other people who are into Disney stuff. I like talking Disney, diving, video games, and education, and if doing that leads to friendship, that's pretty great.


----------



## KEEFy88

First Name:  Keith

Location: Metro Detroit Michigan

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type:Athletic/bodybuilder

Ethnicity:African American 

Occupation: General Motors (Yes... I do get access to the corporate lounge including unlimited free fast passes to Test Track.)

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Not at the moment. I am currently in the process of looking for a k9 companion. 

Favorite activities: Coaching wresting, duathlon, PC gaming (counterstrike source <3 ), and I AM CRAZY ABOUT THEMEPARKING. Whether its Disney World, Cedar Point or Universal, I love them all. 

Favorite movie: Pacific Rim , Undercover Brother, Catching Fire, Mortal Kombat, Talladega Nights and Predator 

Favorite movie quote- Whats wrong, C.I.A. Got you pushing too many pencils?. 

Favorite color(s): Neon-ish Green is my favorite, but I love to wear all types of bright colors. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Mulan, Woody, Buzz Lightyear, Stitch, Captain Jack Sparrow. 

A little bit about yourself: Well I am pursuing my B.S. in Computer Science. I am an introvert with a strong intellectual curiosity for all things science. I am a huge supporter of NPR with my favorite podcast being radio-lab. Michigan also has treasure trove of Micro-breweries and wineries, exploration of these gems are a must. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Such a hard question considering that there are so many different types of individuals I could see myself with. 











http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c...9_10152368305454006_8157084836583559109_o.jpg


----------



## Jillinwonderland

TOONager said:


> First Name: Ken
> 
> Location: Brooksville, FL
> 
> Age: 32
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Big Boned (?)
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Self-Employed
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, Dachshund named Shelby.
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to the movies, theatre, and of course Disney and Universal!
> 
> Favorite movie: Way too many to choose from!
> 
> Favorite color(s): Black, blue and red.
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Scrooge McDuck and the original Fab 5!
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I recently moved back home to Florida after THIRTEEN years in Missouri and couldn't be happier!
> 
> I am kind, friendly, and lovable, as well as incredible and awesome! I'm also a kid at heart who still watches cartoons every once in a while and loves Disney! I also love going to the movies, there's nothing like seeing a film on the big screen!
> 
> I love going to the Orlando area and visiting the parks (Disney/Universal) and would love to have someone accompany me! (It can get depressing going by yourself sometimes...)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind and loving, who likes to go on adventures as well as just staying in and being homebodies. Someone who will stick by me through all of life's ups and downs. That's the girl I'm looking for!
> 
> I can't post an image quite yet, I'm too new to this, but I'm told I look just like Mr Incredible if that helps!



Sent you a PM!


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

_*Name : Melissa 
Location : Tamarac, FL
Age : 25
Sex : F
Hair/Eye Color : Black/Hazel
Body Type : Average
Ethnicity : Caucasion
Occupation : Retail
Do You Have Any Kids : No
Do You Have Any Pets : No
Favorite Activities : Biking, Hiking, Dancing, Singing, Traveling, Bowling, Fishing, Skating, and going to the Mall, Beach, Movies, Car Shows, Sporting Events, Theme Parks, Parks, And Museums.
Favorite Movie : Too many to list
Favorite Color(s) : Blue
Favorite Disney Character(s) : Too many to list
A Little About Yourself : I love the outdoors. I am sweet, kind, loving, caring, loyal, respectful, trustworthy, and have a great sense of humor and great personality.
A Little About My Ideal Match : He is sweet, kind, loving, loyal, funny, and has a great personality and sense of humor. I also want someone who likes Disney and someone I can spend the rest of my life with. No drama included lol. 
If you would like to know anything else feel free to send me a message.



*_


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Stocker for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo and Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?) I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years.  I am also planning on going back to school to get a MBA next year. I also collect vinylmations.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.

It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.


----------



## QTPI314

First Name: Lauralyn (nickname Pie)

Location: Texas

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown

Body Type: Voluptuous. Curvy.

Ethnicity: White / Hispanic

Occupation: Analyst

Do you have any kids: 0

Do you have any pets: 1 cat named Bella

Favorite activities: Playing Disney Monopoly with my friends. Video games, watching movies, going to Disney World 

Favorite Disney Movies: Beauty & the Beast all time favorite!!!, I have to say I love Tangled. I love Flynn in that movie and when you see the lights you just wanna cry!!  I also love Lion King, Little Mermaid, Aristocats.....gosh the list goes on.


Favorite movie: I am a big movie person and it is hard to say which is my favorite because I have a favorite for each genre.

Favorite color(s): Red & Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Beast, Stitch, Pooh...

A little bit about yourself: I may be 30 but I my personality ages backwards. Haha.  When I was a kid, I was the adult.  Now I'm the adult who is the kid.  I love chilling out with friends and good company.  I love to laugh.  I relate to the character Belle the most and am looking for my Beast/ Prince Adam.  Last February I and a friend of mine participated in the Glass Slipper Challenge (the Enchanted 10k and Half Princess Marathon races.) I am looking forward to October when we go back to do the Tower of Terror 10 mile race.

A little bit about your ideal match: I want someone who can make me laugh even if the world was coming to an end.  Someone who is loyal and kind and can understand my love for all things Disney and doesn't look at me weird when I jump up and down like a kid when I see Beast or Stitch walking by. I am a true Cancer at heart.  I dated the losers, now its time for me to find my Prince Adam.


----------



## EpicBilynn

I'm going to answer some of these.  And then I'm going to tell you what I feel like you need to know.

First Name: Bilynn

Location: Dallas, Texas.  We don't call it 'The Big D' so please refrain.

Age: 29

Sex: Lady

Hair/Eye Color: Right now my hair is red and blonde.  It changes. My eyes are green.  They don't change.

My favorite Disney movie is The Little Mermaid.
I love Ariel, Sebastian, Chip 'n Dale, Wendy, and Peter Pan.

I have a zombie lady's head tattooed on my arm.
I watch more Deadliest Catch than anyone I know.
I want to go on a Disney cruise to Alaska strictly because of that reason.  Also because of Baywatch.

Right now hair is my world.
I want to be an author.
I spend a lot of time plotting my book in my head.
I'm almost done with the editing process and then I'll see if I'm any good.

I dig orange.  I think it displays a vast array of emotions.  A bright, sunny orange is so happy.  A darker, burnt orange seems so sad, yet lovely.
I have a dog named Rockstar who is a jerk.  I want a hedgie.  Bad.

I hate/love to admit that I'm a bit of a Commando.
But I plan a killer Disney vacation.  Ask QTPI314.  She's been on 2 with me.  With 2 more planned.
We tend to go during runDisney events because we're hooked.  I hate to run, but I love the bling.

I'm undoubtedly sure of who I am and I own it.  I want someone who is completely sure of who they are.
I want someone who doesn't think they're "too cool" for all things Disney.  If you can rock some ears with me, you're ridiculously cool in my book.
I want someone who can keep up with me and handle me.  I'm a handful.  Anyone who knows me will tell you that.
I'll own up to all my flaws before I tell you any of my attributes.  I like to lay it all out in the beginning.

I'm posting some pics so you can see how rad my hair is.


----------



## EpicBilynn

QTPI314 is too new to post pics, but she's been one of my best friends since the 5th grade and my Disney PIC so I'll post some pics of her from our last Disney trip!  She's probably one of the raddest ladies I know.












QTPI314 said:


> First Name: Lauralyn (nickname Pie)
> 
> Location: Texas
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown
> 
> Body Type: Voluptuous. Curvy.
> 
> Ethnicity: White / Hispanic
> 
> Occupation: Analyst
> 
> Do you have any kids: 0
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 cat named Bella
> 
> Favorite activities: Playing Disney Monopoly with my friends. Video games, watching movies, going to Disney World
> 
> Favorite Disney Movies: Beauty & the Beast all time favorite!!!, I have to say I love Tangled. I love Flynn in that movie and when you see the lights you just wanna cry!!  I also love Lion King, Little Mermaid, Aristocats.....gosh the list goes on.
> 
> 
> Favorite movie: I am a big movie person and it is hard to say which is my favorite because I have a favorite for each genre.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red & Black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Beast, Stitch, Pooh...
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I may be 30 but I my personality ages backwards. Haha.  When I was a kid, I was the adult.  Now I'm the adult who is the kid.  I love chilling out with friends and good company.  I love to laugh.  I relate to the character Belle the most and am looking for my Beast/ Prince Adam.  Last February I and a friend of mine participated in the Glass Slipper Challenge (the Enchanted 10k and Half Princess Marathon races.) I am looking forward to October when we go back to do the Tower of Terror 10 mile race.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I want someone who can make me laugh even if the world was coming to an end.  Someone who is loyal and kind and can understand my love for all things Disney and doesn't look at me weird when I jump up and down like a kid when I see Beast or Stitch walking by. I am a true Cancer at heart.  I dated the losers, now its time for me to find my Prince Adam.


----------



## Leagill

Please delete


----------



## Leagill

Please delete


----------



## EpicBilynn

Leagill said:


> I am really sorry for posting this here - but I cannot currently PM anyone (it says I need to have 10 posts or more, and I only have 1!) So please dont think I am being rude if I dont reply, its just that I am not able to at the moment!



You can go to the Technical Board on their Test Posts and post there until you hit your 10


----------



## Leagill

Please delete


----------



## LunaMini

Time for an update I think as my last one was 2 years ago and still no Prince to be found! 

First Name: Stacy

Location: Gloucestershire, UK

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: I have Curves!

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Marketing Admin Assistant, but not for much longer! 

Do you have any kids: Nope, but I would like to one day, I want to show them Disney!

Do you have any pets: Yep! As a household we have 5 Ponies (2 are mine!) 3 dogs, 2 cats, 7 parrots, 2 ducks & 1 evil cockerel! 

Favorite activities: Horse riding, my classic Mini, Baking, Indoor Skydiving (when money allows) and Sewing

Favorite movie: Too many to choose from! Can't beat a classic Disney Princess Fairytale though!

Favorite color(s): PURPLE!

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, I have a collection of over 300 items!

A little bit about yourself: I am easy going and fun loving. I love surprises and the feeling that I am in someones elses thoughts. I don't want to be taken for granted and would never take anyone for granted.

I am looking for a steady relationship with someone who can appreciate me for who I am. I am a big kid at heart so someone with a fun outlook to share my time with would be great!

I am not into night clubs, more a quiet country pub where you can actually hear each other! Spending time with someone who is only interested in downing as much drink as possible in as short a time as possible is not my idea of fun.
I suppose I would just like someone who wants me to be included in his life and for him to be included in mine.

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't have a set 'type' but they must like to have fun!


----------



## adsy198

EpicBilynn said:


> I'm going to answer some of these.  And then I'm going to tell you what I feel like you need to know.
> 
> First Name: Bilynn
> 
> Location: Dallas, Texas.  We don't call it 'The Big D' so please refrain.
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Sex: Lady
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Right now my hair is red and blonde.  It changes. My eyes are green.  They don't change.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is The Little Mermaid.
> I love Ariel, Sebastian, Chip 'n Dale, Wendy, and Peter Pan.
> 
> I have a zombie lady's head tattooed on my arm.
> I watch more Deadliest Catch than anyone I know.
> I want to go on a Disney cruise to Alaska strictly because of that reason.  Also because of Baywatch.
> 
> Right now hair is my world.
> I want to be an author.
> I spend a lot of time plotting my book in my head.
> I'm almost done with the editing process and then I'll see if I'm any good.
> 
> I dig orange.  I think it displays a vast array of emotions.  A bright, sunny orange is so happy.  A darker, burnt orange seems so sad, yet lovely.
> I have a dog named Rockstar who is a jerk.  I want a hedgie.  Bad.
> 
> I hate/love to admit that I'm a bit of a Commando.
> But I plan a killer Disney vacation.  Ask QTPI314.  She's been on 2 with me.  With 2 more planned.
> We tend to go during runDisney events because we're hooked.  I hate to run, but I love the bling.
> 
> I'm undoubtedly sure of who I am and I own it.  I want someone who is completely sure of who they are.
> I want someone who doesn't think they're "too cool" for all things Disney.  If you can rock some ears with me, you're ridiculously cool in my book.
> I want someone who can keep up with me and handle me.  I'm a handful.  Anyone who knows me will tell you that.
> I'll own up to all my flaws before I tell you any of my attributes.  I like to lay it all out in the beginning.
> 
> I'm posting some pics so you can see how rad my hair is.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair you hair is pretty rad lol


----------



## adsy198

ShadowKissed said:


> First Name: Becky
> 
> Location: England, UK
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Colour: Brown/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Pretty Average but I'm tall, 5ft 10.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian, British or English however you want to say it, I don't mind.
> 
> Occupation: Student, studying Forensic Investigation (I want to be a doctor one day though)
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but I want some one day
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 cats, whom I love very much. I'm a cat person.
> 
> Favourite activities: Reading, spending my day on the internet researching Orlando holiday stuff
> 
> Favourite movie: Non-Disney: Spirited Away, Disney: Lilo & Stitch, Mulan, Princess & the Frog, Tangled, Toy Story (all 3, saw no 3 at Universal back in 2010), Frozen
> 
> Favourite colour(s): Magenta
> 
> Favourite Disney character(s): Lilo & Stitch
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I like to spend most of my time reading and get too attached to fictional characters, I like to do creative writing when I have a spare moment, I am a keen photographer taking photos mostly of my cats. I've been through a lot of stuff in the past few years and going to Orlando was one the best times of my life and so I have wanted to go back ever since I left. One day I want to be doctor, and move to Florida, the English weather is a bit rubbish. An avid fan of US TV, and Harry Potter (went to WWoHP only a few days after it opened, was amazing!) And for other stuff like Sims and Studio Ghibli films.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a guy, roughly around my age, he has to be caring, compassionate, want to travel the world, funny and be able to laugh at stupid jokes and smile for no reason when thinking of something happy. Have a liking for similar things, be there when I'm feeling down and will be able to make me smile again if something isn't right, must like hugs. I'm looking for a guy who could possibly be the one and doesn't care too much about what's on the outside rather then what's on the inside, oh and hopefully doesn't get mad if I use English spelling and pronunciation, basically is okay if I'm English.



Forensic investigations sounds very interesting


----------



## adsy198

G00fy0ne said:


> First Name: Sabrina
> 
> Location: Land of 10,000 Lakes (Minnesota)
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Realtor
> 
> Do you have any kids: None currently. I would like them someday.
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 cat, 1 horse
> 
> Favorite activities: Anything outside, fishing, horseback riding, etc. Traveling of any sort. (I go to Disney World at least once a year!) Watching movies, volunteering, going to museums and anything else along that line.
> 
> Favorite movie(s): Pirates of the Caribbean (The first!) Brave, Grumpier Old Men, Frozen, Beauty & the Beast.
> 
> Favorite color: Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy! The Seven Dwarfs, Eeyore
> 
> A little bit about yourself: First of all.. I'm quite the goof. As you can tell by the name. I spend a good deal of time with family. I love trying new things.. I'm a bit of an old soul. I love rides of all sorts
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: A guy who is ambitious, has sense of humor.. I want someone I can be goofy with.  Think this is the obvious part buuutttttt.. A Disney lover!
> 
> And of course I am also open to friends
> 
> I'm with you the first pirates is definitely the best


----------



## adsy198

xjessebellex said:


> Havent had any luck with this so reposting again
> 
> First Name: Jess
> 
> Location: Berkshire, UK
> 
> Age:26
> 
> Sex:Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair blonde, eyes green
> 
> Body Type:Slim
> 
> Ethnicity:Caucasian
> 
> Occupation:Sales for a photographic distributor
> 
> Do you have any kids:No, but hopefully someday
> 
> Do you have any pets:Two dogs, a springer spaniel and a chihuahua.
> 
> Favorite activities: Hanging with friends/family, my dogs, movies, reading, walking, nights out with the girls, dancing/singing to disney music (when no one is around) traveling, and obviously going to Disney
> 
> Favorite movie: Tangled, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Peter Pan, The little Mermaid, Pocahontas, The Green Mile, Home Alone, The Dark Knight, All spidermans, Free Willy, Too many to list if im honest
> 
> Favorite color(s)ink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Rapunzel,Flynn Rider, Belle, Ariel, Peter pan, Alice, Aladdin.
> 
> A little bit about yourself:Im quite shy when I first meet someone but that soon changes. Love my dogs, going on holiday, a good cup of tea and spending time with my family. People say im always dreaming/away with the fairies
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:Someone with a good heart. Obviously someone who loves Disney as much as me. Someone who loves to travel. Must have a good sense of humor. Honesty is also very important! Just generally fun to be around.
> 
> I love your taste in films  disney and batman and green mile perfect weekend moviethon


----------



## sjs0509

First Name: Sarah

Location: North Carolina

Age: soon to be 27

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: dirty blonde/blue

Body Type: average with some delightful curves 

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Administrative Assistant for a college 

Do you have any kids: negative!

Do you have any pets: negative! Though I am an aunt for both a dog and cat

Favorite activities: Watching/studying film, trying new things, hiking, reading, live music etc. 

Favorite movie: Oh boy. Top 3 Disney: Finding Nemo, Beauty & the Beast, Wall-E. Top 2 other: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Clue. This is pretty impossible really. 

Favorite color(s): blue!

Favorite Disney character(s): Oh this is impossible too. I'm going to go with Jack Skellington. 

A little bit about yourself: I am from New England originally and have lived in NC for almost 9 years. I did the Disney college program and had the time of my life. Ever since that I try to get my Disney fix as much as possible! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Friendly, honest, enthusiastic about life and also believes adventure is out there.


----------



## disney world dreamer

this was a great idea! kudos to you for thinking it up! 


First Name: Deanne (Dee-Ann)

Location: the Buffalo/Niagara Falls New York area

Age: 28

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: naturally dark brown hair but i like to dye it black. i have brown eyes.

Body Type: full disclosure- i am overweight. i'm 5'6" and about 200lbs. i guess i'd say i'm kind of an hour glass shape.

Ethnicity: white (i have some irish, english, and native american in me and idk what else)

Occupation: currently not working but i'm looking into a few jobs. i am interested in working with kids in a daycare/preschool setting or at AAA as a disney travel agent (my AAA travel agent said she'd inquire about positions)

Do you have any kids: nope.

Do you have any pets: yes i have 1 cat. 

Favorite activities: shopping, going to movies, swimming, going to concerts once in a while, going to amusement parks, answering people's questions about disney world, sleeping lol

Favorite movie: kinda hard cuz i like so many different types of movies so i have a couple favorites for each genre and time period but i guess favorite of all time would probably be AIR FORCE ONE. 

Favorite color(s): purple 

Favorite Disney character(s): mickey (i have a tattoo of him), figment (i have a tattoo of him), belle, beast, gaston, snow white, ariel, scar... and more lol

A little bit about yourself: full disclosure- i am visually impaired (i CAN see just not as well as everyone else. sometimes people think just cuz i can't see as well that i am "weird" but thats cuz they don't know me)
i love animals especially cats. 
i am a homebody and i am very close to my family.
i am not a cook or a baker. i enjoy when someone else cooks me something or i like to eat out or get take out. 
i like all types of music but especially oldies (50's-60's).
i like all types of movies but especially ones from the golden age of hollywood.
my family has a small farm where my dad likes to grows veggies. 
i am a social drinker. 
i don't smoke.

A little bit about your ideal match: i'm the hopeless romantic type and like the idea of the tough and rugged yet sweet and tame kind of guy. 
i prefer someone a little older than me. 
i'd like the person to be well established. 
i'd rather not start a relationship with someone that already has kids. 
and yet with all that said his personality is the only thing that REALLY matters. 
i am looking for a kind, understanding guy that can make fun of himself, can let lose and have fun, and likes the idea of having family values and traditions.


----------



## Mickey'sMainMami

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Age: 37 but everyone is shocked when I say that and say I look 25 

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/brown

Body Type: Average, with curves

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Department Coordinator

Do you have any kids: Negative.

Do you have any pets: A cat and dog.

Favorite activities: Watching movies, spending time with my friends, I love to dance, love music, love exploring new places and love road trips.  

Favorite movie: Too darn many.

Favorite color(s): Red and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey of course!

A little bit about yourself: I have a great sense of humor and know how to laugh at myself.  I'm kind and caring which seems to be one of my faults as I usually always seem to get taken advantage of in my relationships.  I am very honest, almost too honest lol and wear my heart on my sleeve.  I am easy going, I don't really get mad and I can always find the good in a bad situation.  My life may not be perfect, but I try not to let things get me down.
I really hope to move to Florida one day, there is nothing really keeping me around where I live and I would love nothing more than being able to go to Disney whenever I want lol!

A little bit about your ideal match: A smart, caring, funny guy who can pay his own bills.  I don't need a man to take care of me, I just would like someone I can spend time with and who knows how to have fun.  I would like someone who also knows how to look at life optimistically is nice and honest. 

I am not big on posting my pics on the internet, but if you PM me, I can send you some.  Hope to hear from you


----------



## julietsstars

Bummer I had posted a bit of this on a different thread before I saw this one..ah well, here we go:

First Name: I've never used my real name online EVER. 

Location: Michigan

Age: 34

Sex: Yes please..lol ok I KNOW someone else has done that. Female.

Hair/Eye Color: green/blue

Body Type: Im on the smaller side but not bones. 5'1"

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Computer Programmer/Business Analyst in IT

Do you have any kids: 8yr old Girl

Do you have any pets: Bunny named Chewbacca, Corgi named Gidget the Midget Fat Pants and kitty named Ginger

Favorite activities: playing board games, ps3 games, world of warcraft, reading, watching movies, exercising, watching bbc

Favorite movie: Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Peridot green

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White, Dug, Wall-E

A little bit about yourself: Unfortunately, I fall into that popular "nerd" category where my likes can be found in Hot Topic. Not a fan. Besides my love of Disney, I also enjoy Harry Potter, Game of Thrones, Doctor Who, Star Wars, well.. Sci-Fi in general, Star Trek and shows like Community. 

I've lived all other the US but am finally planted in Michigan. I do miss the mountains in the West and hot sun in the South so I do travel often. I've been divorced for 3 years now (I think. Am terrible with dates).

A little bit about your ideal match: No piercings. If he has tattoos, they better be awesome. He has to be honest and sincere. Have a wicked sense of humor. I've not dated anyone with kids such as myself, so I dont know what thats like or if its something Im looking for. He really needs a sense of adventure and truly enjoy visiting Disney; has that feeling of "it never gets old." He is a working professional with a great work ethic and driven. To find someone in the same IT industry would be cool.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Must love sarcasm


First Name: Josh(crazy huh?)

Location: Jacksonville, Fl. Soon to be Orlando. 

Age: 27

Sex: Often please......

Hair/Eye Color: black/brown

Body Type: Bigger guy, but def working on it. I run and have a few runDisney races I'm signed up for. 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Collections(please don't hate me)

Do you have any kids: None that I know of

Do you have any pets: Black cat named Ghost

Favorite activities: NFL football(Love my Jags), reading, writing(working on a theme park blog), working out, meeting new people, XboxOne

Favorite movie: Jurrasic Park 

Favorite color(s): teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Chip and Dale!! 

A little bit about yourself: I'm funny. Like. Hilarious. It is Known

I love my Jags and football. It's basically my life from September to February, heck. It's one of the reasons I haven't moved to Orlando(yet). I do enjoy Universal and Disney though. I'm an annual PassHolder and go to both a lot. 

A little bit about your ideal match: She has to be driven and knows what she wants in life. Age isn't too important, but she has to want kids. I'm
Ok if she has them already, but wants more. Disney fan is a must as well. I also love it when a girl can dress up in heels and go out to California Grill, but then is just as comfortable in jeans and a tee. 

My pic is in my profile, if you want to know more PM me!! Always up for friends as well.


----------



## Princess Angi

First Name: Angi

Location: Elk River, MN

Age: celebrated my 11th time turning 29 [/COLOR]

Sex: Yes, please? Or do you mean when?

Hair/Eye Color: My hair is reddish blonde currently...will be going more red for the fall again, hazel eye

Body Type I try to take care of myself. I would say it is pretty average but the BMI scales say I am overweight by about 10 pounds...working on that!

Ethnicity: Whitey.

Occupation: I am a RN case manager for a major insurance company and a new Jamberry Nails consultant

Do you have any kids:I have 4. One is 19 and no longer at home. I have a 15, 13 and 11 year olds at home. My poor 13 year old is the only prince in the house of princesses.

Do you have any pets: We have a pit bull, a cat and a hamster. 

Favorite activities: I love to take photos, then scrapbook them, I run almost daily and lift weights frequently, I play volleyball (although I am much better at the 12 oz curls I do while playing!), I read quite a bit, love to travel and every day family stuff! 

Favorite movie: I find it hard to break it down to ONE favorite movie. I love the Shawshank Redemption and almost all Disney movies. Anything that can make me laugh will be right up there too! 

Favorite color(s): Pink!!! 

Favorite Disney character(s): I love SOOOOO many but if I had to choose I would go with T-I-double Guh-ER because he is bouncy, bouncy, bouncy, fun,fun FUN!!!

A little bit about yourself:  Oh how I love this part!  I am a fun loving, sarcastic introvert that loves people. Weird I know. I just need my down time. Most of my friends would call me funny, loyal to a fault and a bit of a wild card. I love Disney (obviously) and have fallen in love with Universal too (for other reasons...don't booo me!). I actually think I would love almost any theme park. I also love the beach and usually if I vacation without the kids I go to Mexico. I am fiercely independent making me sometimes it turns men off for me to not wait for them to hold doors. I am a runner and have done many races (though I am NOT fast) over the last couple years since I started running including the Tough Mudder. One day I plan to do a few of the Disney races.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Honesty and the ability to communicate is key for me. If he has children he MUST be involved in their lives. Not just paying child support. If no kids he has to love them. If you can make me laugh you can likely have my heart. Bonus points if you can cook!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Good luck Ang you will need it on this site.


----------



## pepperandchips

my favorite color is still sparkles, but I'm not really looking for any new messages right now.


----------



## OnceAgain

First Name: Yes, I have a first name.

Location: South Florida

Age: 35

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Somewhere between average and slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Search Engine Marketing

Do you have any kids: 2 - Daughter 14, Son 7

Do you have any pets: 1 cat

Favorite activities: Disney of course, watching / going to football games (especially college), playing cards and board games, watching movies, doing active sport-relayed things (golf, tennis, really anything - I'm not good at this stuff, I just enjoy it anyway).

Favorite Movies: Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, good war movies like Band of Brothers (I know that's not exactly a movie, but you get the idea).

Favorite color: I don't know. I'll also go with sparkles I guess.

Favorite Disney character: Goofy, Huey Dewey and Louie, Dr. Doofenshmirtz (Don't knock it, he's a genius. "When it comes to havoc, nobody wreaks like me!")

A little bit about yourself: I'm a self-admitted Disney geek, but in a cool way. (Read: Delusional enough to think there is a cool way).  I also love sports, Sci-Fi and Fantasy books/movies/TV shows.  I sometimes work a lot of hours, but definitely enjoy having some fun, enjoy a good beer, music. I enjoy both going out (but not to crazy wild places) and staying in.  I've lived almost all over the country and out of the country for awhile, and love to travel and experience new things. I'm definitely on the reserved side at first, but very easy-going and get along with almost everyone.

A little bit about your ideal match: She likes to be happy, is excited about life and sees the fun in the small things. She's also intelligent and mature, and values integrity.

I'm definitely open to just meeting new people to hang out with at the parks, or talk about stuff, anything like that.


----------



## memphisbelle14

First Name: Id rather not put this so publicity...willing to share privately.   

Location: Memphis  

Age: 26  

Sex: Lady  

Hair/Eye Color: Green 

 Body Type: Not skinny....  

Ethnicity: Caucasian  

Occupation: In Hospitality Industry    

Do you have any kids: Not yet, but I have younger siblings   

Do you have any pets: Sadly, no   Favorite activities: Disney, duh!! College footballl and binging on YouTube and Netflix...when I'm not working that is because my job comes first.

Favorite Movies: Disney Movies, The Harry Potter Series, Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Films that were originally novels....  

Favorite color: Anything with **Pixie Dust**  Favorite Disney character: Belle and Minnie Mouse   

A little bit about yourself: I'm a city dwelling, metropolis loving, Southern Belle (ironic right?) I love Disney, which I hope is petty apparent. I work in the hospitality industry because I love love LOVE people.  
Umm...hmmm....I know that I could ramble on and on but I'd rather tell you what YOU want to know about me. So those or ask shall receive...As a response that is.   

A little bit about your ideal match: MUST love Disney, not like, love. Be spontaneous and see life as an adventure. Beyond those things I tend to believe that what I find ideal in one guy, I may detest in another. So yeah...  

Want to know more? Shoot me a message and I'll be back with you ASAP.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

Name : Melissa 
Location : Tamarac, FL
Age : 25
Sex : F
Hair/Eye Color : Black/Hazel
Body Type : Average
Ethnicity : Caucasion
Occupation : Retail
Do You Have Any Kids : No
Do You Have Any Pets : No
Favorite Activities : Biking, Hiking, Dancing, Singing, Traveling, Bowling, Fishing, Skating, and going to the Mall, Beach, Movies, Car Shows, Sporting Events, Theme Parks, Parks, And Museums.
Favorite Movie : Too many to list
Favorite Color(s) : Blue
Favorite Disney Character(s) : Too many to list
A Little About Yourself : I love the outdoors. I am sweet, kind, loving, caring, loyal, respectful, trustworthy, and have a great sense of humor and great personality.
A Little About My Ideal Match : He is sweet, kind, loving, loyal, funny, and has a great personality and sense of humor. I also want someone who likes Disney and someone I can spend the rest of my life with. No drama included lol. 
If you would like to know anything else feel free to send me a message.


----------



## pookie10

First Name: Nicole, Nikki, Cole, Aunt Wikki, Colester, Honey, Sweetheart, Baby, Babe....ya know...any of those will suffice 

Location: Colorado...BUT planning an Orlando move in Dec/Jan at the latest

Age: 29 

Sex: I have lady bits

Hair/Eye Color: Black and Brown

Body Type: Im average.. maybe a little chunky monkey...like in between pooh and rabbit

Ethnicity: I have pasty white skin and freckles....

Occupation: Currently I am a live in nanny 

Do you have any kids: Yep. I have some of those. 

Do you have any pets: I have one cat, my other cat recently got eaten by a coyote or fox  Pretty much the saddest thing EVER...I love cats..I strive to be a crazy cat lady someday..... (I aim high when it comes to my hopes and dreams)

Favorite activities: DISNEY! All things Disney, the music, the movies, the parks...etc. Concerts.. I LOVE live music.... I love swimming, the beach, the Colorado mountains, being outside and enjoying fall in Colorado...man I am going to miss that....shopping, video games, browsing the internet for photos of nude celebs on the icloud...ya know..the average.

Favorite movie: The Hobbit... 

Favorite color(s): I really like orange, but I look smashing in green

Favorite Disney character(s): That one rodent..what's his name...Mickey mouse..thats right...I have mickey mouse bedding on my bed right now (I call it my "im single bedding") 

A little bit about yourself: I am smart.. I don't date men who aren't at least somewhat intelligent. I have ALOT going on in my life.. two kids, one lives with me full time (hes 13) and I am a full time student, I work 50 hours a week. I love to sleep, my fav part about the weekends is taking a nap. I know how to have a good time without being drunk or high (yep that's legal here) Even when things are hella ****ty for me (which does happen a lot it seems) I am still positive, I am just a happy person. I am a morning person!! I LOVE Christmas and I decorate so much it looks like hobby lobby up in here. I am an extremely picky eater! I am a hypocrite..I write about the awful place that seaworld is for the animals when I write papers for school, and I donate money to the Blackfish foundation and PETA....however I cant wait to go to seaworld when I move LOL..... Don't judge me! I'm a republican and I like politics. I am also super nerd and movie buff...I know what video games are coming out, I LOVE marvel movies and usually see them at midnight (the xmen ones are my favs) I ALWAYS see the lord of the rings/hobbit movies at midnight, usually dress up too! I love Harry Potter and Game of Thrones... I love Oscar winning movies (well, most of them) I mean, they win that **** for a reason. I LOVE time period movies...Man in the Iron mask, Elizabeth, The other boelyn girl, Gladiator, 300....etc.... I also love WW2 movies..Schindlers list, the Pianist, Monuments men, The reader....Its fascinating. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am attracted to all sorts. I give everyone a chance......lucky you


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

I always forget these after I fill them out.  Been close to a year since I've been on the Disboards.  I know, I know.  I'm awful.  

First Name:Jarvis
Location: Mississippi
Age: I think I'm 28 now.  I quit counting after 21
Sex: Male
Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown
Body Type:  Athletic.  Yay for gym time!
Ethnicity - Light skinned brotha.  LOL

Occupation: I'm a tech at a psych hospital.  I help to take care of patients and make sure nobody gets hurt. 

Do you have any kids: nah - 
Do you have any pets: - Nope.  Just me, myself, and I

Favorite activities: I love sports (I enjoy playing any and all.  Whether i'm good at them is another question.  I'm pretty good at basketball.  I like playing volleyball, but i'm awful. Those volleyballs feel like beach balls in my hand and I tend to send them flying.  Oops.)  I enjoy movies also.  Huge Disney World/Universal fan!  I've seen the parks more than I can count!  

Favorite movie: Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Hunger Games series, Watchmen, Captain America: Winter Soldier, Lion King, Toy Story Trilogy (You have saved our lives - and we are enterally grateful), Princess and The Frog, Aladdin, The Dark Knight, Princess and the Frog.  I enjoy zombie movies a lot.  I will watch just about any horror movie. So many other favorites, but I'll be typing all day!

Favorite color(s): Black/Gray.  Boring, I know

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba! Aladdin, Spiderman (since Disney owns Marvel now)

A little bit about yourself:  I'm sarcastic.  Extremely Sarcastic.  I can laugh at myself and other things.  I consider myself a dork, but I'm a COOL dork though.    I'm a former cast member.  I did 3 tours of duty on the Disney College Program (2007, 2011, 2012).  I miss being at Disney every day!  Real World is just so dull sometimes.  I am a college graduate.  Graduated with my BS in Psychology in 2009.  I enjoy my Disney trips.  My last was a solo in 2013 for 9 full days! I'm a HUGE fan of Epcots Food and Wine Festival.  It is my favorite event at Disney.  Well, besides MNSSHP!  I enjoy nights on the town.  I'm the cool brotha thats at the bar staring at the game, oblivious to everything else sometimes. Maybe THATS why i'm here.  I DO NOT dance.  I just move to the rhythm.  Just so thats clear up front.   lol Well i'm pretty much an open book, so just ask.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm just looking for friends now, so any cool peeps are welcome to comment, laugh and point, or just send me a PM/friend request on here.  I'm never looking for dates, becase that only cause headaches (oh I know).  But if something were to just happen, I'd consider.  I just dont actively look right now (if that makes any sense).  It sounds a little better and more clear in my head.  But to answer the actual question, i like cool gals- someone who is fun to hang around, yet you can actually have a serious conversation with at times.  Must NOT take my off beat sense of humor too seriously.  Must like Disney!  I have to take trips there preferably once a year or every other year.  I still have a couple very good friends down there and they'd crack my skull if I didn't come visit them! As human beings, we all have our TYPES that we are attracted to, but I try to keep an open mind.  I guess that's it

If anyone thinks that i'm actually interesting, feel free to add.  Down to talk about Disney/Universal/Marvel/Meaning of Life/Why kids love Cinammon Toast Crunch/or Whatever.  

-J-


----------



## Imgoofy2014

First Name: 
Aaron
Location: 
Connecticut
Age: 
29 turning 30
Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Green

Body Type: a few extra pounds 

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: 

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: Cat and Dog 

Favorite activities:  going racing with my family , Watching / playing / going to hockey games , and of course visiting WDW .

Favorite movie: HMMMM tough call I have a few , Who Framed Roger Rabbit , Miracle , Mighty Duck trilogy , Angels in the outfield , Bedtime Stories .

Favorite color(s): Blue , Green , Orange and Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy , Roger Rabbit , Dopey , Sorcerer Mickey , Mike and Sully 

A little bit about yourself: Well im 29 turning 30 and getting ready to embark on my 1st solo Disney vacation , im a huge hockey fan , and I Drag race in the Spring , Summer and early fall .

A little bit about your ideal match: you never know who could be your match .


----------



## cah5525

First Name: Casey

Location: Port Orange, FL

Age: 40 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Lt brown/blue

Body Type: petite at 5', could use a little maintenance. It's getting harder to stay in shape...comes with age?

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Of the hard working poor class

Do you have any kids: 3.  11&12 - the 17 y.o. lives at home while paying out of state tuition during her first year here in FL 

Do you have any pets: Shih Tzu and my 17 year old has a cat

Favorite activities: Roaming the beach

Favorite movie: Pretty in Pink - Favorite Disney Movie: Lilo and Stitch

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Lilo

A little bit about yourself: I may look 40, but inside I still feel like a 20 year old. Moved to FL 2 months ago from NY.
Single for 2 years now - I think I am ready 

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to love Disney. Has to love kids. Our last trip to Disney, my son was chatting up this guy. Later, my son saw him with his family. He confided in me that he was disappointed that he had a family because he would have been perfect for me! That was my cue that my kids are ready for change.


----------



## ColtGurl

Name: Yes a pretty normal one
Location: KY
Age: 38
Sex: female
Hair/Eyes: Brown/Hazel
Body Type: A few extra pounds
Occupation:  TA/Substitute Teacher 
Kids: Yes, older and making her own way in the world
Pets: 1 dog Scooby, 2 cats Samoa and Jeff Saturday (Bonus points to anyone who knows who that is)
Favorite Activities: Cake decorating-I have even participated in a few shows and competitions, Reading-not quite as often as I like, Baking, Being outside, Trying new things, Planning-doesnt matter what as long as I can brainstorm and make lists..
Favorite Movie: 50 First Dates
Favorite Color: Purple, Blue, Green
Favorite Disney character: Squirt, Chip, Pearl, Stitch, Lilo, Mike Wisowski

Little about myself:  Where to start  A few years ago I was downsized after many many years in the legal field.  That was probably the best thing to ever happen to me.  The past few years I have really found myself.  My daughter is out of school so I have the time to do things I enjoy without worrying about daycare,school schedules, or other stresses associated with little ones. Having someone to enjoy my adventures is important to me.  I am a positive person and believe everything happens for a reason.  That being said I have no problem calling B.S. on anyone.   I am a huge Indianapolis Colts fan and Kentucky Wildcat fan.  Yes I bleed BLUE!.  Also, I like pina coladas, and getting caught in the rain, I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne

About my match: Adventurous, funny, comfortable in their own skin and is not afraid to give their opinion, preferably a non-smoker, kids are ok, grumpy Gus(es) need not apply, someone who can motivate me to be the best I can be.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

ColtGurl said:


> Name: Yes a pretty normal one Location: KY Age: 38 Sex: female Hair/Eyes: Brown/Hazel Body Type: A few extra pounds Occupation:  TA/Substitute Teacher Kids: Yes, older and making her own way in the world Pets: 1 dog Scooby, 2 cats Samoa and Jeff Saturday (Bonus points to anyone who knows who that is) Favorite Activities: Cake decorating-I have even participated in a few shows and competitions, Reading-not quite as often as I like, Baking, Being outside, Trying new things, Planning-doesnt matter what as long as I can brainstorm and make lists.. Favorite Movie: 50 First Dates Favorite Color: Purple, Blue, Green Favorite Disney character: Squirt, Chip, Pearl, Stitch, Lilo, Mike Wisowski  Little about myself:  Where to start  A few years ago I was downsized after many many years in the legal field.  That was probably the best thing to ever happen to me.  The past few years I have really found myself.  My daughter is out of school so I have the time to do things I enjoy without worrying about daycare,school schedules, or other stresses associated with little ones. Having someone to enjoy my adventures is important to me.  I am a positive person and believe everything happens for a reason.  That being said I have no problem calling B.S. on anyone.   I am a huge Indianapolis Colts fan and Kentucky Wildcat fan.  Yes I bleed BLUE!.  Also, I like pina coladas, and getting caught in the rain, I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne  About my match: Adventurous, funny, comfortable in their own skin and is not afraid to give their opinion, preferably a non-smoker, kids are ok, grumpy Gus(es) need not apply, someone who can motivate me to be the best I can be.



Ewww Colts


----------



## Imgoofy2014

How is everyone !!


----------



## ColtGurl

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Ewww Colts



Pssh, At least my boys showed up to play.  Yours checked out...or did they even check in


----------



## iluvminnie903

Name : Cathy
Location : Bradenton, FL
Age : 49
Sex : F
Hair/Eye Color : Dark Brown/Brown
Body Type : Average
Ethnicity : Caucasian
Occupation : Government
Do You Have Any Kids : Yes/Over 18
Do You Have Any Pets : No
Favorite Activities : Biking,Traveling, going to the Mall, Beach, Movies,
Sporting Events, Theme Parks, Tampa Zoo, and Museums.Hanging out with friends and family.
Favorite Movie : Too many to list
Favorite Color(s) : Pink
Favorite Disney Character(s) :Cinderella and Minnie
A Little About Yourself :  I am sweet,smart and selective. I love to laugh and I am a non smoker.
A Little About My Ideal Match : He is a non smoker, sweet, smart and must love Disney! Oh,and a great sense of humor.


----------



## jellyjam99

Hello! A little about me..
I am a 33 year old female living in Northern California. 
I love trips to Disney and running Disney races!
Looking for someone who hopefully wants to have a family and take Disney vacations together.
Looking for someone who has a steady job. (I do) 
I hope to meet someone that loves their family and likes to laugh, I love everything funny and laughing is my favorite. I love my family and think that family is so important. 
I also love concerts and music in general, and many other things outside of Disney...but I sure love Disney!


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

Single mom, 6 year old boy. Looking for a husband. Hahahaha

Seriously.


----------



## Graeme

DISNEY4TROY said:


> Single mom, 6 year old boy. Looking for a husband. Hahahaha
> 
> Seriously.



Looking like that!? I'm in!!


----------



## RighteouusssCrush

Name : Merina
Location : NY
Age : 29
Sex : F
Hair/Eye Color : Dark Brown//RandomBlond/Brown
Body Type : Tall and Average
Ethnicity : Caucasian and Hispanic
Occupation : Design
Do You Have Any Kids : Nope!
Do You Have Any Pets : No :/
Favorite Activities : Traveling, Adventures, Art, Music, anything disney related
Favorite Movie : too many to name!
Favorite Color(s) : Retro shades
Favorite Disney Character(s) : Crush the turtle, Belle (cause i'm a nerd), Genie
A Little About Yourself : I am sweet, silly, and love to laugh.
A Little About My Ideal Match : Someone who loves adventure as much as me.He enjoys Disney as much as me! loves all the little imagineering details and the animation. Sense of a humor is a must, and positivity is important.


----------



## seashell7290

First Name: Michelle

Location: Philadelphia/South Jersey Area

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Green

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Medical Student

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: I wish 

Favorite activities: Sports (watching and participating), cooking, movies, and new adventures!

Favorite movie: Aladdin and Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s): Green

A little bit about yourself: I'm a disney attic who loves to travel. I'm am very easy going and come off as shy but once I become comfortable I have a lot to say lol. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for a guy to share my disney obsession with and have epic travel adventures


----------



## bettyann29

Well it's been a year since I last updated mine and still no prince.. So here it goes again..

In past I've put my profile on here and taken it down because I'm a chicken.. but decided to come back and list it again.. so here it goes.. 

First Name: Bettyann.. but I go by Betty

Location: Near Dallas, Texas (within 15 minutes)

Age: 44

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brunette/hazel eyes. I love hazel eyes.. I am a little biased, but I love how they change colors..

Body Type: Average (working on my goal of losing my last 20 pounds)

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Claims Examiner/ Auditor for health insurance company.. I have been in the healthcare industry for pretty much the last 20 plus years.

Do you have any kids: Yes, I have 3.. All are about to have birthdays and will be 17, 21 and 23

Do you have any pets: 3 dogs- Tinkerbell, Daisy (Tinks momma) and Mathew. 1 cat named Midnight. 

Favorite activities: watching movies, love to read, love spending time outdoors. I enjoy walking and any outdoor activities. In my recent days, I am really enjoying working out and playing racquetball. I also love cooking!

Favorite movie: This changes as new movies come out.. but my all time favorites are Tomb Stone, Selena, Footloose.. Too many to name.. I love love love movies!!!

Favorite disney movies: Again, this is hard to pinpoint to just one.. I am a huge movie lover and when you mix Disney with that.. What can I say?? I get caarazy!! I love to sing along to the songs in the movies and can watch them over and over again!! Lion King has to be my all time favorite, followed by Beauty and the Beast.. Classic story of true love.. I love the Cars movies and of course I love the Toy Story movies..

Favorite color(s): Purple, Pink and Red.

Favorite Disney character(s):Tinkerbell, Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Donald (major cutie!).. Gaston and of course Belle and the Beast..

A little bit about yourself: I am definitely a girlie girl.. What can I say?? I love shoes and purses/bags.. I love spending time outdoors, doing anything!! I enjoy the heat in Texas, but wish I was closer to the Disney magic. I love baseball and am biased with loving the New York Yankees.. I was born in Connecticut and my dad was a lifelong Yankee fan, as is my son, but I will watch anyone play. I will pretty much watch any sport, but nothing holds my heart like baseball. I am a HUGE animal lover-- all of my animals except one are rescued furbabies.. They are like my children! I certainly adore them! And have I mentioned that I LOVE Mexican food?? 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who is down to earth and loves to laugh and enjoy themselves.. Life is too short! I'm not a materialistic person and prefer someone who is not also.. sure I like nice things, but there is more to life than "things".. I don't think that to be happy you have to have everything in common, but it certainly helps to have a few things in common. Its always nice to try new things, but also a comfort for the things you already know. Disney is a huge thing for me and I'd love to find a man who at least has some of that same spark, although doesn't have to be Disney crazy, but maybe a little.. and did I mention my love for cruising? 

If you want to talk, send me a pm.. I love talking Disney and enjoy making friends..


----------



## DisneyGeek2184

Never any good at these.. lol

First Name: Kelly

Location: Jersey Shore

Age: 30

Sex: Female 

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish/Blue-greenish

Body Type: More to Love!

Ethnicity: Irish White 

Occupation: Retail

Do you have any kids: None, but definitely want some!

Do you have any pets: None at the moment, but love cats and like dogs. I should add that I'm allergic to cats and some dogs.

Favorite activities: Besides Disney?? Movies, TV, reading. I'm trying to get back into running, but I previous sprained ankle is making it difficult.

Favorite movie: Too many.. Aladdin is my top fave.

Favorite color(s): Pink and Blue

A little bit about yourself: I'm introverted. I'm obsessed with Disney stuff. I'm sarcastic and have a foul mouth. I love to laugh, and have a great sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney as much as I do!


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center 

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean. I am also into tv shows of all kinds.

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK at MK and was hooked. I can't wait to go back to the world in may 2015.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus.


----------



## JoshuaShaw

First Name: Joshua

Location: DFW, TX

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown

Body Type: Athletic (more or less)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Background is broadcast television, though I'm training to (hopefully) become a firefighter.

Do you have any kids: Nope. 

Do you have any pets: I do not, but I am an animal lover.

Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/weight training, going to the zoo, movies, eating sandwiches, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding, eating sandwiches.

Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, In Bruges, Pinocchio, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color: Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions.  Eating sandwiches is not a must.


----------



## Joe712

First Name: Joe

Location: North Jersey 

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Occupation: Account Exec.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Traveling, golfing, gambling, exploring.

Favorite movie: The Usual Suspects, Casablanca, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Euro Trip, etc..

Favorite color: Black

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel and waste time at work just planning trips that I'll probably never even take. I'm also a DVC member, so I go to Disney as often as possible. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone interested in traveling and going on new adventure and exploring new places.


----------



## Anri

I haven't updated this in awhile, soooo...

First Name: Chelsea

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde hair/blue eyes

Body Type: Petite aka Tinkerbell-sized

Occupation: Paralegal and Ballet Instructor

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a Rottweiler named Beau (I also had a female Rottie that passed in July) and a cat named Toothless (after the Dragon )

Favorite activities: Sleeping, eating, laughing, dancing, watching movies, going to Disney World, and cuddling with my fur-babies

Favorite movie: Rebecca, favorite Disney Movie is Snow White

Favorite color(s): Aqua

Favorite Disney character(s): Winnie the Pooh

A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh and have a good time. I smile a lot, like, a lot. I am probably one of the weirdest people I know.  I am a petite 4'11" but my dog weighs more than I do, and I wouldn't have it any other way.  I love watching football (go Panthers) but I also enjoy a night out on the town.  I am a closet nerd, an unabashed foodie, and have been known to have entire conversations with my roommate just in song.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney as much as I do! Someone who has goals in life and isn't afraid to chase them. Someone who loves to laugh. And someone who isn't afraid of a 130 pound lap dog.


----------



## karetv

.


----------



## cjkbleonard

First Name: Jennifer

Location: DFW, TX

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn/Hazel

Body Type: A few extra pounds.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher and Cheer Coach

Do you have any kids: I have 2 awesome kids, ages 17 and 13.

Do you have any pets: I have a furbaby named Mia. She is a black lab.

Favorite activities:Everyday type activities include camping, sitting on the back porch with friends gathered around the firepit, movies, festivals, and anything else that catches my interest. My favorite big activities that I live and save for are vacations to Disney World, cruising, world travel, and scuba diving.

Favorite movie: If we're talking about Disney movies, I really liked the Beauty and the Beast, Little Mermaid, and Aladdin era. 

Favorite color(s): Hot pink!

Favorite Disney character(s): I'm a princess girl - I like them all!

A little bit about yourself: I am excited and nervous to be re-entering the dating world. I know that there is someone amazing out there I am supposed to meet and I can't wait. Some things you should know about me are that I am a mom to the two best kids a person could ever ask for. I am also a high school teacher. I currently teach English but my main passion is as a drill team director. I am taking a little bit of a break from it while my daughter goes through high school so that I can be there for her drill team performances and in the meantime I am coaching cheer since their games are on Thursday nights. I don't think I've missed a Friday night football game in 11 years. I also love to travel but also enjoy doing home improvement projects. There's nothing more satisfying than looking at a job well done and knowing you had a hand in it. I absolutely love animals and consider my lab, Mia, a third child. In fact, she's currently curled up in my lap, as much as a full grown lab can, while I write this. I am looking forward to meeting that special someone. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who is fun, enjoys life, loves to travel, likes the outdoors, and who can see the positive in life.


----------



## NeuroCindy

First Name: Cindy

Location: Chicago

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn, Blue

Body Type: A few extra pounds (but getting smaller!)

Ethnicity:Caucasian 

Occupation: Neuroscientist (finishing my PhD) and Adjunct Professor

Do you have any kids: Nope!

Do you have any pets: No, though there is pets in my house.  

Favorite activities: Reading, Movies, throwing knives, playing cello, rollerblading, and spending lots of time with my nephew. 

Favorite movie: Too hard to pick!  I love the Harry Potter movies, Disney movies, and any psychological thrillers. 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Doc, Anna, and Red Jessica

A little bit about yourself: I'm a neuroscientist finishing up my PhD.  I'm also an adjunct professor teaching neurobiology.  I love the brain and science!  I love reading, and I'll read almost anything, from medical journals to trashy romance novels.  I love scary movies and books.  I spend a lot of time with my nephew, he's really important to me. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone educated, motivated, and fun to be around.  I don't have a type.


----------



## Communicore1991

First Name: John

Location: Central New Jersey

Age: 22 turning 23 in December

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Information Security

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope, not a pet fan (though I did have fish with Mickey heads on their tails!) 

Favorite activities: Getting frozen yogurt and coffee with friends, watching football

Favorite movie: Disney: Monsters Inc? Toy Story? TOO MANY CHOICES! 
Non-Disney: Ferris Bueller's Day Off and Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Blue

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney (duh why else are we here?) especially EPCOT and Matterhorn in Disneyland. I'm a great listener and really enjoy just hanging out. I truly appreciate the little and simple things in life. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I want to meet a lady who not only loves Disney as much as I do, but someone who can be my best friend, doesn't want to constantly go out partying and drinking, and would consider a great night with her man as simple as cuddling on the couch while watching a movie and eating baked goods (We'll make them together if you want!)

I don't post my picture publicly. Will gladly send via PM though


----------



## Suzyq007

muppetofaman said:


> Yea I am a sucker for these types of things. I see one and I basically gotta fill it out   First Name: Gregory  Location: Nashville, TN  Age: 28  Sex: Male  Hair/Eye Color: Blonde haired/blue eyed  Body Type: I have the perfect body for the Truffle Shuffle  Ethnicity: I am probably in contention for title of whitest man on the planet  Occupation: Sales  Do you have any kids: Negatory  Do you have any pets: Negatory  Favorite activities: Reading, Xbox, planning future disney trips!  Favorite movie: Ugh entirely too many to list! Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is a fav I have watched recently.  Favorite color(s): yellow/black  Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy...or Ferb...or Rafiki  A little bit about yourself: I kind. Laid back. Curious!  A little bit about your ideal match: Haven't met her yet! As long as someone is respectful towards others and not insanely materialistic...odds are we will get along dandy



Hi from Knoxville!
Do you have any upcoming trips planned?


----------



## Mith4Dj

First Name: Timothy

Location: Dallas, TX

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: African American

Occupation: Banker

Do you have any kids: Not yet (I want a family life one day 

Do you have any pets: Yes, Dog 

Favorite activities: Everything about Music, being with my Dog, enjoying my Family, chillin with my Friends & everything Disney. 

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast
I also love the new Mickey Mouse shorts on Youtube. Captain Donald is my favorite.

Favorite color(s): Royal Blue 

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I love Music! I need it everyday! I like being with my family (my dog is included too) & friends. Watching Disney movies, chilling at home (playing games, movies, sleeping), going to cafes for coffee and bars for drinks, whatever I do, it has to be fun and chill.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is a girl that is sweet. She must love Disney as I do and want to go on a Disney Cruise Line with me. Enjoy EACH and EVER day of this gift of life to the fullest! Be able to go with the flow and be able to chill. Love Jesus! & Have fun.....these are a few of my favorite things. Lol


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

I'll repost/refresh mine also  

First Name: Peggie 

Location: Baltimore MD

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: light brown/ greenish

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Admin / hospital ER

Do you have any kids: two princesses, 13 and 17

Do you have any pets: Cat and guinea pig

Favorite activities: movies, music, probably TOO much TV, spending time with my family and friends

Favorite movie: I have a lot! 

Favorite color(s): pink, purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey, Pirate Goofy , Tigger, Stitch ... Belle ... etc  

A little bit about yourself: Fun-loving, pretty awesome but underrated.   I like to travel when I can. Although, I don't get out much for "Me" time but fully enjoy it when I can!  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys Disney would be great.  Must have a sense of humor and can at least appreciate my interests if not share some (I know it's almost impossible to have ALL the same interests). Someone who can keep it real is pretty important as well.


----------



## G00fy0ne

Updatingggg-- 

First Name: Sabrina

Location: Land of 10,000 Lakes (Minnesota)

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Realtor 

Do you have any kids: None currently. I would like them someday.

Do you have any pets: 1 cat, 1 horse

Favorite activities: Anything outside, fishing, horseback riding, etc. Traveling of any sort. (I go to Disney World at least once a year!) Watching movies, volunteering, going to museums and anything else along that line.

Favorite movie(s): Pirates of the Caribbean (The first!) Brave, Grumpier Old Men, Frozen, Beauty & the Beast.

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: First of all.. I'm quite the goof. As you can tell by the name. Quite outgoing. I spend a good deal of time with family. I love trying new things.. I'm a bit of an old soul. I love rides of all sorts  

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy who is ambitious, has sense of humor.. I want someone I can be goofy with.  Think this is the obvious part buuutttttt.. A Disney lover!

And of course I am also open to friends


----------



## DisneyNole12

First Name: Lindsey

Location: Tampa, FL

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/hazel

Body Type: average

Occupation: office admin

Do you have any kids: nope! cant wait to have my own but luckily I have toddler nieces and nephews to bring along to Disney 

Do you have any pets: growing up had lots but none now. Fingers crossed I get a pup soon! 

Favorite activities: Disney, watching college football (GO NOLES) and karaoke

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast and Phantom of the Opera

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle but there are many tied for second

A little bit about yourself: Graduated from FSU a few years ago; go to Disney 3-4 times a month; will always be found attempting to sing and playing jokes on my co-workers. I love fishing, boating, really anything that gets me outside. 

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who will be willing to go to Disney as much as I do, loves college football and sports in general, and will sing in the car with me. Someone who has a relationship with God as that is important to me. And if you can make me laugh, youre pretty much in!


----------



## katiea86

First Name: Katie

Location: North Jersey

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Receptionist (w/ a degree in Anthropology/Archaeology)

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes, a boston terrier

Favorite activities: traveling, watching movies

Favorite movie: can't pick just one...Argo, Apollo 13, Monsters Inc., Sleeping Beauty

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Boo, Mike Wasowski, Stitch, Merrywether

A little bit about yourself: Still trying to find a job in my field, so right now I just travel as much as I can. I've been to 42 states and I'll be making my second trip to Iceland to see the northern lights soon 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd love to find someone who loves Disney as much as I do, then the standards- kind, good sense of humor, etc.


----------



## Donald&Tinkerbell

First Name: Mike

Location: Jacksonville, FL

Age: 56

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Gray/Blue

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Level 2 Computer Support

Do you have any kids: No. But I am open to the possibility.

Do you have any pets: Yes, 3 Cats’

Favorite activities: Disney, Dancing, Disney, Reading, Arena Football, Disney and Cooking

Favorite movie: Any Disney Film and Big Trouble in Little China, 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Professor Ludwig Von Drake is my favorite but I like all of the others as well.

A little bit about yourself: I love Music. I love to dance. I was Married for almost 35 years to a wonderful lady, and we had our first real date at the Magic Kingdom in 1979. My favorite hangout at Disney is Jelly Rolls. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would be a lady that enjoys Disney as much as I do.


----------



## nancy155

First Name:  Nancy

Location:  Colorado

Age:  56

Sex:  female

Hair/Eye Color:  Blonde hair and brown eyes

  Body Type:   Average

Ethnicity:  white

Occupation:  Program Specialist, LCSW

 Do you have any kids:  yes all grown 

 Do you have any pets:  a dog just acquired me. (Rescue)

 Favorite activities:  movies, traveling, 5k's for fun, EVERYTHING DISNEY

Favorite movie:  I like Sci Fi movies

Favorite color(s):  Purple

Favorite Disney character(s):  Tink

A little bit about yourself:  I love my career, I love to travel.  My parents introduced me to Disneyland when I was in grade school.  Walt lived down the street from my Uncle.  Absolutely love WDW and all the history behind it.  I just enjoy life and laughter.

A little bit about your ideal match:  one who enjoys life and travel. One who is secure in himself and wants to share his time.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards Nancy


----------



## tomlinson

First Name: Shannon

Location: Maryland

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/hazel

Body Type: Curvy. What up!!!

Occupation: Contracts Administrator for a satellite communications company

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 2 parrots

Favorite activities: Writing, reading, planning Disney vacations, going to concerts

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid, A Christmas Story, all of the Harry Potter movies

Favorite color(s): Blue or black

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel and Simba

A little bit about yourself: Someone just told me I am the nicest person they have ever met, and I'm on Cloud 9 from that. So...

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is snarky and sarcastic as I can be, but can also be serious and relaxed. Oh, and someone who can keep up with my drinking at the Biergarten. Hit me up!


----------



## barlitz

First Name: John

Location: Cape Cod / Virginia

Age: 51

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Electrician

Kids:10 year old daughter

Pets: Miniature Schnauzer

Favorite Activities: The beach, anything to do with the outdoors and nature

Favorite Movie: (Disney) Tangled

Favorite Color: Blue

Favorite Disney Character: Goofy

Little bit about me: I'm laid back and enjoy spending time outdoors, love animals and Disney. 

Ideal Match: Sense of humor, likes to have fun and must love Disney.


----------



## Goofcoaster

Reposting:

First Name: Scott

Location: South Carolina

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black Hair/Brown Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Traveling, Disney, and Sports

Favorite movie: The Lion King

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald

A little bit about yourself: I enjoy traveling and sports of all kind.  I love all things disney and disney world.


A little bit about your ideal match:
I looking for someone to share my love of Disney with.  This person must be adventurous, funny, and down to earth.


----------



## yoyowife

First off ignore my name, I made this account when I was married and I have no clue how to change it. PM me if you know how/if I can 


First Name: Jana 

Location: NC, wishing upon a star to return to England soon.

Age: 28

Sex: Female since birth

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty blonde/green

Body Type: Human

Ethnicity: White and freckled

Occupation: Self employed/Bartender

Do you have any kids: Two terribly terrific boys

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Traveling, Hiking, Geocaching, Park hopping, Dancing (horrible at it but love to wiggly), Hula hooping, Gaming (card, board, video, role playing, you name is and I'll play it and be excited about it... Just don't ask me to play apples to apples, that game sucks!) Sewing, Singing (my life is like a Disney movies I break in to song all the time, too bad I can sing), Reading when I can find the time.

Favorite music: Yep brought to you by me, a new category... I love music any, all I need is a good beat and my soul is happy.

Favorite movie: Knights Tale, Along Came Polly, Boonedock Saints, Pitch Perfect, Muppets Christmas Carol, any Christmas movie featuring Disney's original characters.

Favorite color(s): This is one of the silly things about me so if you want to know you'll have to become my friend first... My second favorites are pink and green though.

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Chip & Dale, Scrooge. Least favorite Tinker Bell, she really needs to take a high dive in to a shallow pool....

A little bit about yourself: I'm me plain and simple, I don't know what else to say. I'm full of life and usually pretty fun I be around. I always want to try something new (except for rock climbing or sky diving, no f*ing way). Warning, I'm crazy but in all the fun ways I promise 

A little bit about your ideal match: Anyone who can keep up ... Honestly I just got done with a long term serious relationship so I'm not  looking for more than friendship and fun. However since the question was asked, my ideal match will not be a die hard American Football fan! Life is way too short to sit in front of a TV for that long every weekend. You like the sport, good lets go outside and play it! 

Looking for friends, boy or girl, that will hop around the world (Disney and the actual world) with me. 


​


----------



## Goofcoaster

yoyowife said:


> First off ignore my name, I made this account when I was married and I have no clue how to change it. PM me if you know how/if I can
> 
> 
> First Name: Jana
> 
> Location: NC, wishing upon a star to return to England soon.
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: Female since birth
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dirty blonde/green
> 
> Body Type: Human
> 
> Ethnicity: White and freckled
> 
> Occupation: Self employed/Bartender
> 
> Do you have any kids: Two terribly terrific boys
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Traveling, Hiking, Geocaching, Park hopping, Dancing (horrible at it but love to wiggly), Hula hooping, Gaming (card, board, video, role playing, you name is and I'll play it and be excited about it... Just don't ask me to play apples to apples, that game sucks!) Sewing, Singing (my life is like a Disney movies I break in to song all the time, too bad I can sing), Reading when I can find the time.
> 
> Favorite music: Yep brought to you by me, a new category... I love music any, all I need is a good beat and my soul is happy.
> 
> Favorite movie: Knights Tale, Along Came Polly, Boonedock Saints, Pitch Perfect, Muppets Christmas Carol, any Christmas movie featuring Disney's original characters.
> 
> Favorite color(s): This is one of the silly things about me so if you want to know you'll have to become my friend first... My second favorites are pink and green though.
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Chip & Dale, Scrooge. Least favorite Tinker Bell, she really needs to take a high dive in to a shallow pool....
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm me plain and simple, I don't know what else to say. I'm full of life and usually pretty fun I be around. I always want to try something new (except for rock climbing or sky diving, no f*ing way). Warning, I'm crazy but in all the fun ways I promise
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Anyone who can keep up ... Honestly I just got done with a long term serious relationship so I'm not  looking for more than friendship and fun. However since the question was asked, my ideal match will not be a die hard American Football fan! Life is way too short to sit in front of a TV for that long every weekend. You like the sport, good lets go outside and play it!
> 
> Looking for friends, boy or girl, that will hop around the world (Disney and the actual world) with me.



Im right across the border in SC, where at in NC?


----------



## desheag

First Name: Deshea

Location: Baton Rouge, LA

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde hair & green eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: medical office/insurance

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: one dog

Favorite activities: Traveling, shopping, being outside

Favorite movie: Beauty and The Beast

Favorite color(s): pink & green

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy/Rapunzel

A little bit about yourself: I worked in Disney World in 2012 for the Disney College Program! I love to travel and I love music! I am very laid back and I am easy to get along with! I don't like to go out all the time, and I am perfectly content staying home to watch a movie!


A little bit about your ideal match:
I am looking for someone who loves Disney as much as I do! I want someone who is adventurous and outgoing, someone who can make me laugh and be my best friend, and someone who is okay to stay home some nights and just hang out!


----------



## PeterDisfan

My name is Pete. Divorced.. 

Location: Ramsey, New Jersey

Age: 50..  Been told look younger..

Sex: male .. Love sex 

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown 

Body Type: Toned.. workout..  i'm 6'2

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Finance

Do you have any kids: 2  daughter 21 and son 18..

Do you have any pets: Yes.. 2 Siberian Huskys and 2 Rag Doll cats.

Favorite Movies:  Comedy.. Disney.. 

Favorite color: Green

A little bit about yourself: I've been divorced 3 years now,, live in NJ,, travel to Florida once to twice a year.. Love Disney.. Daughter moved to California .. son started college.  I pride myself on my appearence, good guy, lots of passion. 100% Italian.. Great job.. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  Loves Disney.. Sexy to me.. Loves life.. loves Adventure .. 

Want to know more? Shoot me a email or message.


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

My name is Brandon

Location: Alberta, Canada

Age: 31 (Almost 32)

Sex: male .. (Single)

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown

Body Type: Average. 5'8

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Hotel Supervisor

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite Movies: Comedy.. Disney..

Favorite color: Blue

A little bit about yourself: I worked at Walt Disney World on the International Program back in 2007 for a year. I am currenly single, love to travel, try new things, meet new people and just enjoy life. I love to plan Disney vacations for myself & friends. I usually make 3-4 trips a year to Disney. I have been to Disneyland, Walt Disney World, Aulani (Disney Resort in Hawaii) & 1 Disney Cruise. 

A little bit about your ideal match: must have a passion for Disney & traveling.....likes to have fun and enjoy what life has to offer 

If you want to know more send me a private message


----------



## Canadian_Princess

First Name: Kelley

Location: Alberta, Canada

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: light brown/brown

Body Type: Tall (510) and on the fluffy side  

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Veterinarian

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: two large dogs (and want many more!)

Favorite activities: Disney, travelling, photography

Favorite movie: No specific favorite, but I love to laugh so comedy is high on the list (and of course Disney!)

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, Belle, Marie and most of the canine characters  

A little bit about yourself: I'm well educated with a good sense of humour.  Im creative and adventurous but can enjoy spending a weekend at home.  I am easy to get along with and try my best to help others. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves animals and loves to travel (especially Disney), is gentle and funny. I have a pretty stressful job, so someone that can be drama-free and upbeat is definitely a plus.


----------



## DisneyGeek2184

JoshuaShaw said:


> A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.



I enjoy eating sandwiches as well!


----------



## JoshuaShaw

DisneyGeek2184 said:


> I enjoy eating sandwiches as well!


They're the perfect food. Infinitely customizable and they come in an edible container. Some even have ice cream!


----------



## runner_princess

First Name: Savannah

Location: southern Indiana

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type: short - 5"4 and athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Engineer and yoga teacher

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: one small dog

Favorite activities: Disney, running, yoga, dance

Favorite movie: Cinderella

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Rabbit, Piglet, Ariel 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a super outgoing, Type A, marathoner who loves spending time with other people, traveling, and watching movies. Have been on 14 trips to WDW, and own DVC at BLT

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves to try new things, loves Disney World, and is family oriented. 

Also, a picture:


----------



## jmercer25

// Updating

First Name: Josh

Location: Near Jacksonville, FL

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown && brown.

Body Type: 6'0 && husky.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Web designer/developer.  Currently seeking a degree in Computer Science.

Do you have any kids: None, but one day.

Do you have any pets: One, a blonde cocker spaniel named Caleb, so maybe I do have a son.

Favorite activities: Disney of course (also a big Universal Orlando fan), watching movies, Internet, programming, music, teaching myself guitar, traveling. 

Favorite movie: Oh, I have several. Favorite Disney movies are Wreck-It Ralph, The Lion King and Lilo and Stitch. Other movies include The Dark Knight, Inception, Hot Rod, and other stupid/funny movies.

Favorite TV Shows: The Office, Parks and Recreation, Silicon Valley, and Late Night with Jimmy Fallon.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm a pretty easy-going guy.  Living about 2 hours from Orlando affords me the opportunity to go to the parks often.  I have annual passes to both WDW and UOR and love going to all 6 parks.  I'm really nerdy, though strangely I don't read much.  I'm pretty old-fashioned when it comes to relationships.  I'm not big-headed enough to consider myself a gentleman, but I try my best to be one.

A little bit about your ideal match: I've always believed that cuteness is much more attractive that hotness, because cuteness is more than just a physical trait and it lasts forever, so I would like to meet a cute girl.  A girl who thinks she is shy and awkward when in reality she's just being adorable.  I'd really like to meet a girl with ambition, who has bold dreams and has the determination to see them through.  If you can dream it, you can do it, right?  Personally, I believe in God, so I'd like to meet someone who does as well.  Basically, a sweet, intelligent, motivated, fun-loving woman who could tolerate a lifetime with me.


----------



## katyj26

Updating 
Also, heading to WDW Dec 3-10!! And Jan 28- Feb 5!!

First Name: Katy 

Location: West Michigan

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: More to love 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Bank Teller

Do you have any kids: No, but I would love to have a family in the future.

Do you have any pets: yes a dog 

Favorite activities: Everything Disney related. Also bowling, crafts, and Team Trivia! Watching movies and TV and hanging with friends!

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast (disney favorite), The Hunger Games: Catching Fire (non-Disney)

Favorite color(s): Blue, teal, and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I've been a Disney lover since I can remember. Graduated High School in 2007 and Graduated from Grand Valley State University in 2011. Love going to the Disney Parks! They are my home away from home! I have the three best friends I could ask for! Just looking for the right guy to complete me!

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to be a Disney lover but also someone who can talk sports with me. Must have a great sense of humor!


----------



## bwoodspsu

First Name: Brian	

Location: Decatur, GA	

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Overweight

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Software Developer 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to the park, playing video games, watching movies, going on day trips 

Favorite movie: Braveheart, Brazil, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s):Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Beast, and Grumpy

A little bit about yourself: I am the middle of three children and I have spent most of my life in Georgia (spent 7 years in N.C. working for Lowes IT Service Desk).  I recently completed my Masters Degree in Software Engineering and started a new job as a Software Developer.  I am good with my hands and my mind and I enjoy helping people.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  I am looking for someone who not only wants to expand their knowledge but is also willing to try new things (even if only once).  My ideal match will also be able to enjoy the little things in life and must of course enjoy Disney.


----------



## heatherjnj

First Name: Heather

Location: Central New Jersey

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/blue

Body Type: slim?

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: student, child care

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: I wish...

Favorite activities: reading, watching netflix, hanging out with friends

Favorite movie: I can't pick just one.  I love all the toy story movies, peter pan, return to neverland, little mermaid, little mermaid 2, pitch perfect

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Ariel

A little bit about yourself:  I am almost finished my degree in secondary education and math.  I am graduating May 2015, and I want to teach middle school.  I am pretty close to my family, and am introverted for the most part.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  I would like someone who I can just hang out at home and do nothing with, but also go out and have fun.


----------



## Birdman1511

First Name: Jeff

Location: Fort Worth, TX

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: District Manager - Special Markets, Aftermarket

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Watching movies, cooking, traveling, running, reading, video games, sports

Favorite movie: Too Many!! Some of them are: Star Wars, The Avengers, The Lion King, Indiana Jones, Toy Story, Frozen, Tangled, Wreck-It Ralph, Beauty and the Beast, Casablanca, Back to the Future, and a lot more!

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Pongo, Mr. Incredible

A little bit about yourself: I moved to Texas from Orlando a little over a year ago for my job. Even though I love it here, I do miss being able to go to WDW any time I want!  However, I still go to both WDW and Disneyland a couple times a year.  I huge movie buff, and love to cook. I am pretty active, love to travel.  I love to watch and play sports. I love a good night on the town, but also enjoy a night at home relaxing with a good movie and some junk food.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: Obviously somebody who loves Disney, but most of all, I would love to be with somebody who I can share and enjoy the same interests with.


----------



## gibbow

First Name: Will / Billy

Location: Tampa, FL

Age: 23

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: brown hair, with grey/green/blue eyes

Body Type: tall and lean

Ethnicity: Northern European 

Occupation: Physicist

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: no 

Favorite activities: Traveling, cooking, ice hockey

Favorite movie: these questions are not fair, how am I supposed to pick a favorite... I enjoy watching movies, ask for more information! 

Favorite color(s): I guess I'll choose blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I just moved to Florida after accepting a new job here. I used to work as a consultant in Northern California. Seeing as all of my family is in New Jersey, I wanted to move closer to home and this new opportunity made it possible. 

A little bit about your ideal match: down to earth and fun with goals in life. Oh, and has to love Disney and traveling.


----------



## Elevationist

Updating!


----------



## Stefecatzz

First Name: Stefanie

Location: Pompano Beach, FL

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Grounds Technician at a resort (Currently attending school online for Bachelors in Environmental Science)

Do you have any kids: See below.  

Do you have any pets: One dog, one Amazon parrot, two rescue Budgies

Favorite activities: Going to the parks as much as possible, being outdoors, watching shows & movies, spending time with my animals, surfing the internet.

Favorite movie: There are so many!  But here's a few.. Hard Day's Night, The Avengers, Grease, Garden State, X-Men Series, Tangled, Peter Pan, Beauty and the Beast, Breakfast at Tiffany's, The Lion King, Finding Nemo, Annie, Serenity, Alice in Wonderland, and I'll stop now.  

Favorite color(s): Indigo, Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Anna, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Mickey, Donald, Belle, Genie, Mushu, Esmeralda, Jiminy Cricket, Dumbo, Peter Pan.

A little bit about yourself: I'm originally from NE PA, moved to Baton Rouge after completing the DCP in Spring, 2003 & currently live in S FL w/plans to move to Orlando soon.  I love animals, being outdoors almost anywhere, and would like to start jogging again (not a fan of working out indoors).  My dream job would be studying birds & environmental sustainability.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Common interests and goals, sense of humor, honest, knows how to communicate and obviously loves Disney!


----------



## FLchick415

Holy crow! Another Pompano Beach resident on the DIS! I thought I was the only one. LOL


----------



## Stefecatzz

I know!  It seems there aren't too many Disney fans down here.  I'm excited to be planning to move up there soon!


----------



## pugglemom

First Name: Kelly	

Location: CT

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown.Blond

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Engineer

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: one silly little puggle

Favorite activities: hiking, letterboxing, geocaching, being outside with my dog

Favorite movie: Princess Bride, Down Periscope, I need to watch more recent movies 

Favorite color(s): fall leaves

A little bit about yourself: I love dogs. I usually spend my vacation camping with friends, but dream of going back to Disney. I'm kind of an introvert, but I really love my friends. I am very sarcastic. 

A little bit about your ideal match: "must love dogs" is so cliche, but so true. Respectful, kind, caring... willing to spend time outdoors. Great sense of humor, to understand my sarcasm.


----------



## RickMickey

Sent ya a message pugglemom


----------



## ArielseekingEric

First name:  Laura 
Location: Massachusetts
Age :42
Sex:F
Hair/eyes:  reddish brown/blue
Body type:curvy
Ethnicity: Caucasian 
Occupation: food service worker
Kids:none 
Pets:2 cats
Favorite activities: reading, singing, trivia, travel
Favorite movies : The Little Mermaid, Princess Bride
Color: blue
A little about yourself:  I love my Disney trips and traveling.  I have been to Europe as well as New Zealand.  I have been singing in a community chorus for 10+ years.

My ideal match: would love to travel and would like Disney.  Would have to like animals, and deal with my crazy work schedule. (Working retail/food service means not normal 9-5 m-f job)


----------



## pugglemom

Ricky,
I saw the PM, still new and can't reply just yet.
Happy Trails!


----------



## Kimmy

First Name:  Kim

Location:  Lehigh Valley, PA

Age: 46

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Brown

Body Type: fit

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Quality Consultant

Do you have any kids:  2 boys, 15 & 17

Do you have any pets:  2 Beagles

Favorite activities:  enjoy running, biking, outdoors

Favorite movie:  Pride & Prejudice....and Christmas Vacation (laugh everytime I watch that movie)

Favorite color(s):  orange

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey & Tink

A little bit about yourself: I like music, enjoy going to concerts.  I love to laugh, & have a good time.  Vacations are important to me, and of course Disney is one of my favorites.  Second favorite...going to the shore.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Likes to have fun and easy going.  Enjoys outdoor activities.


----------



## RickMickey

pugglemom said:


> Ricky,
> I saw the PM, still new and can't reply just yet.
> Happy Trails!


----------



## na24_7

First Name: Teri Jo

Location: Anaheim, CA

Age:  29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish Brown/Blue

Body Type: Overweight

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Team Lead-Insurance Claims

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disneyland, Travel in general, karaoke, watching movies

Favorite movie: To many to choose from but Wizard of Oz, Better off Dead, Pretty in Pink, Veronica Mars, Hairspray, Alice in Wonderland

Favorite color(s):Slime Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mad Hatter, Sully

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel. Any extra money I have is spent travelling or at Disneyland.  I live 3 miles away from Disneyland and go about 2-3x a wk.  Would love to have someone to talk with in line and enjoy the spirit of Disney with.

A little bit about your ideal match: A little nerdy, a little awkward and a whole lot of loveable.  Must love to travel and adventure.


----------



## SeilerBird

Every one here seems to be a lot younger than me but I will post anyway:

First Name: Tom

Location:Orlando 

Age: 66

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:grey/blue

Body Type:average

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: retired

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets:three cats

Favorite activities:photography

Favorite movie:The Wizard of Oz

Favorite color(s):lime green

Favorite Disney character(s):Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I have an AP and I go to Disney several times a week.

A little bit about your ideal match: female, talkative


----------



## SarahBeth79

Repost

First Name: Sarah

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: none

Favorite activities: anything outdoors and disney

Favorite movie: finding nemo

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I'm a fun loving teacher that loves to travel, of course my favorite place to travel to is the house of mouse.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm bi, so I like both men and women, so I'm looking for another person that enjoys traveling and can hold a good conversation.  Must love Disney!


----------



## katyj26

Bumping and updating with pics: 
Will be there 1/28/15-2/5/15: looking for someone to hang with!  
First Name: Katy   

Location: West Michigan  

Age: 25  

Sex: Female  

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue  

Body Type: Currently more like Ursula but working to be more like Ariel


----------



## BravesFan01

First Name: Cory 

Location: Central Florida 

Age: 31 

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Got a belly, but I am 36lbs down and have 40 more to go.

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Computer Support, Freelance website builder

Do you have any kids: 1, she is 5 and very active lol.

Do you have any pets: No, not at this time.

Favorite movie character: I would say my favorite character is Buzzlight Year. He goes to infinity and beyond! I also like his sarcastic sense of humor.

Favorite Activities: Anything to do with Disney. I also enjoy spending time with my daughter or going out to eat.

Favorite movie: Toy Story 2. I did like 1 and 3, but the 2nd one I think was the best. I would say 3 was a close 2nd. 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): A Disney character is a Disney character; they all bring a little magic in their own way.

A little bit about yourself: I went to Disney the first time in 1990, but I guess it did not hit home till I went again in 1993. After that visit and staying at the All-Star Sports, I have become a Disney Junkie. I guess that is why I will always like it a little more than the rest. If I feel comfortable with you, then I will open up and be outgoing.

About me - I am a quiet person around new people. I am also somewhat more of an introvert than an extrovert. I am also very sarcastic and to the point. Some people just can't handle 'blunt honesty". I am also very true, reliable and I am not 2-faced. My daughter is the first most important person in my life and nothing will change that.

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to enjoy every aspect of Disney and not get sick of it easy. The theme parks, just going to get something to eat, taking a boat ride around the Seven Seas Lagoon or renting a boat and riding it around the lake. No anger issues needed. Someone that likes to talk about stuff on a higher level, not just about plain small talk would be ideal too.


----------



## SimbaChris

Been a while - just haven't found that princess yet so thought I'd give it another go...  

First Name: Christopher

Location: Athens, GA

Age: 37

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average or so but could probably stand to lose a couple (biggest update - started running down 56 pounds!)

Ethnicity: White-Caucasian

Occupation: Research

Do you have any kids: Negative

Do you have any pets: 1 cat - Woody

Favorite activities: Playing guitar (trying to conquer quite a few Dis songs fingerstyle) and the occassional video game. Recently started running and seriously believing that a Disney half marathon is in my future. Of course i'd have to include planning, visiting, dreaming about, thinking about, talking about Disney.

Favorite movie: Disney wise - The Lion King.  

Favorite color(s): Orange. (Although that's difficult to say living in Athens, GA)

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba! Other favs - Belle, Tinkerbell, and Marlon (finding nemo)

A little bit about yourself: Strangely enough, I was named after a disney character (I guess my first name completely gives this away!). In general, I'm a nice, intelligent guy that loves all things Disney. I tend to get really involved in any project I take on and strive to do the best I can as I really hate disappointing others.  

I play guitar (love 80's and 90's rock/metal because it's super fun to play along with..) and I'm currently slowing things down to learn some disney songs fingerstyle in hopes of one day impressing a single princess and sweeping her off her feet. 

I make the pilgrimage to disney parks 3-4 times a year although one of those trips is resort only and possibily a trip to a water park. I thought i'd have a hard time visiting disney without visiting a park but there's so much to do and it really opens your eyes to disney in a different way.


A little bit about your ideal match: First off, she would be intelligent and able to carry on conversations over a myriad of topics. Playful and adventurous follow. She must want to do and see new things and experience life to the fullest. The little things matter to most in life but most people never see that. After that, sweet and caring would be ideal qualities. She must have a desire to visit Disney as much as possible and never become bored even though she rode space mountain the past 16 trips. Afterall, if she is indeed my princess, she is going to be there a lot. Finally, she'll be committed to helping each other achieve our goals in and out of the Disney world. A partner in adventure if you will...  

Okay, so i found that a bit difficult. If you're interested feel free to zip me a message.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

First Name : Melissa

Location : Tamarac, FL

Age : 25

Sex : Female

Hair/Eye Color : Black/Hazel

Body Type : Average

Ethnicity : Caucasian

Occupation: Retail

Do You Have Any Kids : No

Do You Have Any Pets : No

Favorite Activities : Dancing, Singing, going to Car Shows, Movies, Beach, Mall, Disney World, Theme Parks, Parks, Museums, Bowling, Skating, Hiking, Biking, Walking, Site Seeing, Boating, Fishing, Traveling and more.

Favorite Movie : Too Many To List

Favorite Color(s) : Blue

Favorite Disney Character(s) : Too Many To List

A Little Bit About Yourself : My name is Melissa. I am sweet, kind, loving, loyal, respectful, trustworthy, honest and caring. I have good morales, great sense of humor and great personality. I am also family oriented. My favorite music is everything except country. My favorite type of foods are BBQ, American, Italian, Jamaican, Greek, Chinese, Japanese, and Mexican. I love all kinds of movies except Horror. If you would like to chat feel free to send me a message. 

A Little Bit About Your Ideal Match : He is sweet, kind, loving, loyal, caring, honest, respectful, and trustworthy. He has to have great morales, sense of humor, great personality and family oriented. I want someone that I can come home to and someone that can make me smile even when I am down. And he has to love Disney as much as I do.


----------



## ChuckOp

iluvminnie903 said:


> Name : Cathy
> Location : Bradenton, FL
> Age : 49
> A Little About My Ideal Match : He is a non smoker, sweet, smart and must love Disney! Oh,and a great sense of humor.



Greetings Cathy, and everyone here!

 I can't send PM's or anything unless I start posting, so here goes, a little about myself...

*First Name*:  Charles
*Location*:  Dunedin, Florida, just north of Clearwater on the beach 
*Age*:  49
*Sex*:  Male
*Hair/Eye Color*:  Hazel mostly, emerald green in the mornings sometimes
*Body Type*:  Average
*Ethnicity*:  White
*Occupation*:  Software Engineering, currently managing a team of developers
*Do you have any kids*:  One boy, nearly 6 years old
*Do you have any pets*:  Between pets currently, loves basset hounds and some cats
*Favorite activities*:  Quality time with my son, Doing Disney of course, hiking, etc.
*Favorite movie*:  So many.  Current favorite Disney-related film is The Incredibles.
*Favorite color(s)*:  Purple
*Favorite Disney character(s)*:  Edna Mode, Elastigirl
*A little bit about yourself*:  Oh, let's see, I'm a bundle of laughs, a little smart-alecky, geeky.
*A little bit about your ideal match*:  Laughs at my jokes is really all it takes.  

 Find out all about me at *Facebook* and *Twitter *with pictures, under _ChuckOp_ or _Charles Oppermann_


----------



## EpicBilynn

I guess I should update this a little since I had a birthday.  And my hair changed.  (But really, that happens pretty often.)

First Name: Bilynn

Location: Dallas, Texas.  We don't call it 'The Big D' so please refrain.

Age: 30

Sex: Lady

Hair/Eye Color: Right now my hair is orange.  Not completely by choice, but I'm rolling with it.  It changes. My eyes are green.  They don't change.

My favorite Disney movie is The Little Mermaid.
I love Ariel, Sebastian, Chip 'n Dale, Wendy, and Peter Pan.  I think I should mention that I can't stand Tink.  At all.  Anytime I see her my eyes automatically roll.

I have a zombie lady's head tattooed on my arm.
I watch more Deadliest Catch than anyone I know.
I want to go on a Disney cruise to Alaska strictly because of that reason.  Also because of Baywatch.
If you understand why, we're already best friends.

Right now hair is my world.
I want to be an author.
I spend a lot of time plotting my book in my head.
I'm almost done with the editing process and then I'll see if I'm any good.

I dig orange.  I think it displays a vast array of emotions.  A bright, sunny orange is so happy.  A darker, burnt orange seems so sad, yet lovely.
I just rescued an Aussie/Collie mix I named Cappy.  We're best buds.  I want a hedgie.  Bad.

I hate/love to admit that I'm a bit of a Commando.
But I plan a killer Disney vacation.  Ask QTPI314.  She's been on 2 with me.  With 2 more planned.
We tend to go during runDisney events because we're hooked.  I hate to run, but I love the bling.

I'm undoubtedly sure of who I am and I own it.  I want someone who is completely sure of who they are.
I want someone who doesn't think they're "too cool" for all things Disney.  If you can rock some ears with me, you're ridiculously cool in my book.
I want someone who can keep up with me and handle me.  I'm a handful.  Anyone who knows me will tell you that.  In fact, that's usually the first thing they'll tell you.
I'll own up to all my flaws before I tell you any of my attributes.  I like to lay it all out in the beginning.

I'm posting some pics so you can see how rad my hair is.  Also, for your viewing pleasure I'm throwing in a picture of Cappy in his Chewie harness.


----------



## ElderTode

First Name: Cody

Location: GA

Age: 27 (sadly, I had to think a minute on that)

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Red

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Engineer - Mechanical

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: negative

Favorite activities: running, sleeping, cooking and eating, discovering beer

Favorite movie: Incredibles, many of the Marvel movies of late, Hunt for the Red October

Favorite color(s): Reds, blues, greens

A little bit about yourself:I love to live, eat, and travel. I love to do all those things in sequence, like my trip to Disneyland for the half, then up through Napa trying wine .  I am an aspiring triathlete and currently run nearly daily. Disney Marathon weekend coming soon!

A little bit about your ideal match: A sense of humor and the ability to keep up with the crazed sarcasm of my family.  Dress down and dress up (I like to go out to the theater but also like to lounge).Travel is a must.  A thirst for knowledge is always welcome 

EpicBilynn, I am jealous of your Avengers Half! I am trying to talk myself into it but Wine and Dine is the weekend before.  Maybe both.........would you be up for a challenge?

MTA, I have no idea how to put pictures on this thing, and I cant message people.  If you are interested let me know!


----------



## EpicBilynn

ElderTode said:


> EpicBilynn, I am jealous of your Avengers Half! I am trying to talk myself into it but Wine and Dine is the weekend before.  Maybe both.........would you be up for a challenge?



The Wine and Dine is on my list of races to do!  The plan is to do it in 2016 with the Star Wars Half.


----------



## roamingcat

First Name: You can call me 007 or Robyn, whichever you prefer 

Location: NJ

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/Blue eyes

Body Type: Athletic/Slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Assistant Professor at a university

Do you have any kids: Not at the moment, but would like to be a mom in the future.

Do you have any pets: I consider my parent's (cat) and brother's (dogs) pets mine too...it that bad?

Favorite activities: Not sure if I have a favorite activity. I try to have fun with whatever I am doing.

Favorite movie: Too many to name, but Disney movies tend to be my favorite.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): This is a hard one, can I get back to you?

A little bit about yourself: I know I should write something witty and intelligent to attract a response; however, in all honesty, I am a simple girl trying to find a simple guy, that shares the same common interests and beliefs. I enjoy the simple things in life. . . a good piece of bread, a walk on the beach, a good conversation, a relaxing night at home, a good movie, sporting events, etc.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is not pretentious. Who would like to travel, perhaps a Disney trip here and there. Someone who shares the same core beliefs and values, i.e., education, family, etc. Extra plus, if you are not afraid of killing or shooing spiders out of the house ;-)


----------



## MelissaIsalene

(deleted)


----------



## pookie10

First Name: 
Nicole
Location: 
Colorado for now anyways....looking to possibly make an Orlando move
Age: 29

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Black hair, brown eyes

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:I am a pasty white gal

Occupation: I am currently a nanny and full time student

Do you have any kids:I have 2

Do you have any pets:Cat

Favorite activities:Shopping, Disney, Geeking out watching lord of the rings marathons, Video games, Swimming, Sex...ya know all the fun things a 20 something lady likes 

Favorite movie:This is a hard one ! Lord of the rings, Harry Potter, Avengers, Titanic, Christmas Carol, Love actually, Hobbit...the list goes on and on

Favorite color(s):Orange & Red & Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Pocahontas, Jack Skellington 

A little bit about yourself: I am trying to figure things out, what I want to do, where I want to be, who I want to be....its a lot! But I am on the right track.

A little bit about your ideal match:I have my life together, you should as well. I met someone on this site, had a relationship for over a year, best experience ever!! That is how I know I need to be with someone who LOVES Disney the way I do! Its a huge part of my life. If you like Game of Thrones..that is another huge plus!


----------



## lightningbolt658

First Name: Karen

Location: Indianapolis,Indiana

Age:24 years old

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color:Hair is currently a brown but naturally blonde, Blue eyes

Body Type:Curvy for now.

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation:911 Dispatcher

Do you have any kids:No kids

Do you have any pets:Cats!

Favorite activities:I enjoy reading, bowling, cross stitching... Plenty of things, I just lack free time!

Favorite movie:Tough choice... I love Anchorman and Ace Ventura!

Favorite color(s):I love purple...and orange!

Favorite Disney character(s):This is such a hard decision! I love...Ariel! I really love so many though.

A little bit about yourself:I like to go on new adventures and have fun. I work a lot but like to think I make time to have fun too. I think I have a pretty good sense of humor as I'm always making somebody laugh at one of my jobs... Which is slightly weird when you make someone calling 911 laugh...

A little bit about your ideal match: I want someone who will be willing to go on new adventures with me and to Disney of course. I don't really think I'm that picky... Would like a guy taller than me but its not a deal breaker! You have to make me laugh because I love to laugh and tell jokes! 

Message/pm if interested.


----------



## Communicore1991

Updated since I'm another year older 

First Name: John

Location: Central New Jersey

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Information Security

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope, not a pet fan (though I did have fish with Mickey heads on their tails!) 

Favorite activities: Getting frozen yogurt and coffee with friends, watching football

Favorite movie: Disney: Monsters Inc? Toy Story? TOO MANY CHOICES! 
Non-Disney: Ferris Bueller's Day Off and Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Blue

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney (duh why else are we here?) especially EPCOT and Matterhorn in Disneyland. I'm a great listener and really enjoy just hanging out with people I like. I truly appreciate the little and simple things in life. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I want to meet a lady who not only loves Disney as much as I do, but someone who can be my best friend, doesn't want to constantly go out partying and drinking, and would consider a great night as simple as cuddling on the couch while watching a movie and eating baked goods (We'll make them together if you want!)

I don't post my picture publicly but will gladly send via PM though.


----------



## alladin28

First Name: Aref

Location: Kansas

Age: 30 Years Old

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black

Body Type: Sulley?

Ethnicity: Arabian

Occupation: Manager

Do you have any kids: No kids

Do you have any pets: Dog

Favorite activities: Traveling, trying new foods, movies, sports... gaining new experiences which includes being dragged to (do) things. 

Favorite movie: Anything Disney which includes their super hero movies, Harry Potter, anything directed by Christopher Nolan, Lord of the Rings movies

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Alladin!, Merida, Jack

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty shy with a flirty side. 

A little bit about your ideal match: More interests we have the better the match. However I enjoy new experiences, so basically I'm not picky. 

Message/pm if interested.


----------



## Iamt

First Name: Tam

Location: Chicago

Age: 41

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Black

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: Yes

Favorite activities: Reading, cruising, trying different foods, people-watching, meeting new people, plays, concerts, learning something new daily!

Favorite movie: Can't narrow it down to just 1!

Favorite color(s): Pink, blue, and anything that glitters!

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie!

A little bit about yourself: I'm laid-back, easy-going, have a nice sense of humor, an outgoing personality. I'm a non-smoker. I travel to WDW once or twice a year....and never get tired of it!!  I'm single with one child. I am employed.

A little bit about your ideal match: One who is clean-cut, well-groomed, intelligent, and educated. Would like for this person to share some of the same qualities and interests as me. Age, race, and body type are not important. Must love music!!


----------



## contraption22

First Name: Mike

Location: Pennsylvania

Age: 37

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Brown

Body Type: Lil extra, and making progress in the right direction

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Data Analyst

Do you have any kids: No, but I'm an awesome uncle.

Do you have any pets: No, but I am a dog lover.

Favorite activities:Motorsports, movies, reading.

Favorite movie: Jaws.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald.

A little bit about yourself: I'm single, never married. I've been to Disney World in '85, 2000, 2013 and will be again in April.

A little bit about your ideal match: She'd have to have a silly side, and a great appreciation for sarcasm. Grown up enough to have a good sense of responsibility, but not so grown up that she forgets how to have fun.


----------



## MaterializedHaunt

First Name: David

Location: Just north of Atlanta, GA.... but wishing I was just north of MK

Age: 30. however wish I was in Neverland and had no need to update this

Sex: Male.... but not like the Gaston male, more like Prince Eric male

Hair/Eye Color:Brown like Baloo the bear brown

Body Type: Skinny Average, but I love Disney food that sometimes I have a bit of a pudge going on from all those buffets!

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Grounds Keeper for a Golf Course (hope to work at a WDW Course someday of course)

Do you have any kids:  Not yet

Do you have any pets: Wish! But not yet

Favorite activities: Disney anything, ebay, yard sales, being outside, any outside activities

Favorite movie: Most Disney movies of course and pixar!

Favorite color(s): Green!  like my favorite character Mr. Mad Hatter!

Favorite Disney character(s): Mad Hatter, Captain Hook, Rizzo the Rat to name a few!

A little bit about yourself:  Disney is my life, seems like when I am not planning a trip, life has no point.... Food & Festival is a yearly must! I enjoy cooking and hiking, and working on ebay. I have a career in the works with Golfing. I have very interesting hobbies and you should ask! Would love to talk! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Oh jeez! Looking for my Jasmine! Need I say more? and yes please have a pet tiger!


----------



## verdeglow

First Name: Debbie

Location:  DFW, Tx

Age: 55

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brownish red / hazel

Body Type: shorty

Ethnicity: freckled

Occupation:  remarketing

Do you have any kids: yes  all grown, just about

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: reading, walking, beach, dancing, WDW at Christmas time, not sure if this is a favorite activity, but spend a lot of time trying to find All Blacks rugby online, still trying to learn the game.

Favorite movie: It changes, but never ever anything scary

Favorite color(s): lime green

Favorite Disney character(s): WALL-E, Pooh

A little bit about yourself: Secret dream to be on Survivor, of course I would win!  Easily amused and always willing to try/do something new.  Cant understand why people dont love WDW, must be having a bad bad day!

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy that knows what you mean when you say you wish you were at Walt Disney World.  Start with that.


----------



## disravenlaur

First Name: Laurie 

Location: Southern PA

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, hazel eyes

Body Type: average/athletic

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: radiographer

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 kitties

Favorite activities: Staying active, playing sports, hanging at the beach, birdwatching, spending time with family/friends, and anything and everything Disney of course

Favorite movie: Robin Hood, Lilo and Stitch, Sword and the Stone, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): orange and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Robin Hood, Stitch, Pluto, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm a kind hearted, caring person looking for Mr. Right. Love my Ravens and O's! I enjoy going to the beach and swimming. I am a radiographer in a trauma hospital.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Needs to love sports and of course Disney. Cats too


----------



## jessicalynn88

First Name: Jessica

Location: Southeastern, MA

Age: 26 (soon to be 27)

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: hospital software

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: no pets either 

Favorite activities: reading, planning Disney trips, going to the beach, travel, sewing, going to the movies, baking, musicals

Favorite movie: Disney Movie: Beauty and the Beast & Lion King Non Disney: Back to the Future, Little Women, Love Actually

Favorite color(s): purple and turqoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle

A little bit about yourself: I'm low key and a homebody most of the time. I like going out to the movies or dinner and hanging out with friends but I love making dinner and watching a movie just as much. I feel like an introvert but I try to be outgoing and bubbly. I really can't stay mad for long and I try to be positive. My family and core group of friends are a big part of my life especially my niece. I love planning trips to Disney and other (warm) places and I'm always planning my next vacation. I think I'm nerdy and get excited over things like Disney and new movies or books that other people might not get. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Obviously, someone who loves Disney but also likes to travel to other places. He should be able to laugh and have fun but have a goal and a purpose in live. Someone who can be himself and is okay with me being myself.


----------



## frenchieSteven

First Name: Steven

Location: Rennes, France

Age: 30 (but it changes every year)

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark hair / brown eyes

Body Type: Overweight but it's getting better

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Software developer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, singing, watching musicals, watching disney movies, traveling...

Favorite movie: Frozen, Lion King, Aladdin (the french version), Beauty and the beast, The little mermaid... (almost in this order). And non disney : The princess bride

Favorite color(s): Blue and purple in second place

Favorite Disney character(s): Genie (maybe because my best friend said to me that my personality make her think of Aladdin)

A little bit about yourself: I don't know where to start. I think I'm an introvert and I'm shy, and it's not a good mix, especially when you know that I really love people, I always want to know more about them but most of the time I don't know how to ask. It's not always true, sometimes with some people it could be very easy and I can have really long conversations with strangers, but it's not most of the time. But luckily some persons are good to talk a lot with confidence and are happy that I can listen . That's for my personality in a first contact, of course it's different when I know someone. For the things that I like (most of it are in the favorite activities list), I usually try to do new things, new discoveries are always thrilling me, even a bad experience is an experience, so it brings me something everytime. Best thing I've tried so far was a tandem skydive. I saw that most of the people here manage to answer this with one line but I knew I couldn't do just "a little bit about myself", and there's still so many things I could say, yes I don't know how to talk to strangers but I know how to write for the void of the internet . So I'll finish with : I love disney pin since my travel in disneyworld this christmas (even if I only have 9 so far). Oh and despite the fact that I'm a dancer, that I love musicals and Disney, I'm straight. And I'm a great optimist, never see the glass half empty, in fact mine is always full. (Ok I really stop now).

A little bit about your ideal match: I think that's something we all write here but : she has to love Disney, and if she reads this here I'm pretty sure that's the case. Because I wanna be able to raise our children (if we've got some) in believing that anything can happen, that's what the Disney spirit is to me, with a lot of hope I can do everything, even maybe find their mother here, or on my next trip to a Disney park, after all I'll be in Disneyland Paris for valentine's day, magic can happen. And beside that she doesn't care that my english is full of mistakes (I'm french and it still a work in progress). Someone who can accept me for who I am (I'm sorry if it won't be easy ^^) and that I can accept to without wanting to change her. She won't care that I'm from France, because I can move, and I want to, it's hard to have a visa for the us so I'm actually trying to have one for canada (it takes some time), but I believe love won't care about that kind of thing and we'll figure a solution out.

And a picture of me since I'm not in my avatar (It was taken in disneyworld this christmas) :


----------



## Dis8401

First Name: Steve

Location: Lehigh Valley, PA

Age: 30

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Slender/Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Just ask!

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Not yet!

Favorite activities: Hiking/Biking, traveling, exploring new areas, reading, trying new (and old!) restaurants, and pretty much anything outdoors after it warms up!!

Favorite movie:  POTC, Despicable Me, Peter Pan, Shrek, The Bourne series, and many more!

Favorite color(s): Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Donald, Chip & Dale

A little bit about yourself: Most people would describe me as being traditional, hard working, and modest.  I'm very laid back and easy going but always with a plan and never let the small things bother me.  I have no problem with laughing at myself when things go wrong (quite often!!) and try to make the best out of any situation.  I really enjoy playing, and watching, any and all sports no matter how bad I am at it.  I'm always up for the challenge!  I also really enjoy just being outdoors in general, rain or shine, especially in great company.  My favorite park is Epcot and I love visiting Disney in the Fall/Christmas season as I find all the decorations and ambiance to be rather amazing.  Anything else…please ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who enjoys visiting and exploring new areas and, of course, Disney as well!!  Also someone who likes spending time outdoors and being active would be a plus.  Someone who can laugh at themselves and just likes to enjoy life and have a good time!  ; )


----------



## mariedc

First Name: Marie

Location: Chattanooga, TN (although I'm technically in GA)

Age: 26

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: A little extra and working on it

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Education (also part time grad student)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: I guess disney is a given.  Reading, movies, tv, travel, board games, family/friend time.

Favorite movie:  Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Belle, Chip and Dale, Mulan, and Marie of course!

A little bit about yourself: Laid back girl with somewhat of a plan.  Seeking partner/friend to have adventures with. I can have fun going out but a night on the couch is awesome too.

A little bit about your ideal match: 25-33ish male.  Non-Smoker.  I would like someone to encourage me to be more active and try new things.  MUST LOVE SPACE MOUNTAIN!


----------



## Poohlove

First Name: PM me and I will share

Location: South Jersey

Age: 37

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/Hazel

Body Type: My inner skinny girl is fighting hard for a comeback

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Office Manager

Do you have any kids: yes, 17 and 15

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: Watching baseball, road trips, lounging around

Favorite movie: Scarface, The Little Mermaid, Aladdin, Miss Congeniality, Silence of the Lambs (yes, I am all over the place LOL)

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Winnie the Pooh

A little bit about yourself: I have never done this before but what do I have to lose.  I enjoy going to antique shops, gardening and curling up for a good movie. I am more of a jeans/sneakers type of gal. I have recently taken up Yoga and enjoy Zumba. I love to talk and am an excellent listener.  I have a pretty good albeit sarcastic sense of humor. I love to spend time with my family. Not sure what else to say, I am not a salesperson

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone to meet the basics first - job, sense of responsibility, not too much baggage. I am looking for companionship not to get married (one day maybe), someone with an excellent sense of humor and intelligence with a laid back, calm personality.


----------



## Peter Pan's Shadow

First Name: Scott

Location: Philadelphia Suburbs

Age: 51

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian, Hispanic

Occupation: Screenwriter

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, Brandi, an Aussie mix...she's my best friend and daughter I never had

Favorite activities: Movies, Sports, Cooking

Favorite movie: TOO MANY! But since this is Disney, my 5 fave Disney flicks are Frozen, The Little Mermaid, Peter Pan, Bambi, Toy Story

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Jessie, Peter Pan, Merida, Olaf

A little bit about yourself: I was voted class clown in HS and believe laughter is what makes life worthwhile. I'm creative, serious, silly, self-deprecating and loyal to a fault.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney, sports, laughing, sharing everything, adventurous in every way and challenging.


----------



## PumbaBoy26

First Name: Joseph

Location: South West England

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Somewhere midway between Captain Jack Sparrow and Baymax ( I will be honest I am closer to Baymax (Cuddly)

Ethnicity: White British

Occupation: Bus Driver and Puppeteer!

Do you have any kids: No kids

Do you have any pets: A cat.

Favorite activities: Planning Disney trips, theatre, cinema, Theme Parks, Travel, Eating at nice places.

Favorite movie: Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Genie, Baymax and Captain Jack in the first Pirates film.

A little bit about yourself: I am kind hearted and quite adventurous. I am full of hugs and love to spend time just hanging sometimes. I also own a house in Sweden as well as living in the Uk. I am hoping to find someone special.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone with a kind heart who has a thirst for travel. Just someone who would like me and is kind. Oh and if you like Musicals! That's cool!


----------



## shust89

First Name: Ryan 

Location: North NJ 

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ lue

Body Type: On the bigger side...

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Works at Law Firm

Do you have any kids: No. 

Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog! 

Favorite activities:Swimming, movies, reading, gaming. 

Favorite movie: Empire Strikes Back 

Favorite color(s): Green 

Favorite Disney character(s): Aladdin, Genie, Scrooge McDuck

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney. Have gone to WDW over 10 times since 95! I have a family condo about 1 hour away from WDW near Daytona! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Just a fun, easygoing lady of any age who loves all things Disney and is not afraid to show it! Let me show you a romantic, lovely time .


----------



## Justin88

F


----------



## SnowFuries

First Name: Caroline


Location: Nashville, TN


Age: 31


Sex: F


Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/ Blue


Body Type: Extra but a work in progress


Ethnicity: White-Caucasian


Occupation: Teacher


Do you have any kids: Yes


Do you have any pets: Cockatiel- Liberty (Irony Intended)


Favorite activities: Reading. I am frequently likened to Belle with my not so secret book obsession.  


Favorite movie: Frozen.  Do not discount my pick as being just a fad.  I love Norse mythology, literature, and history.  I could live and breath the scenery alone in this movie.  Norway has always been my favorite stop at Epcot and I am thrilled to see the richness of the country/region’s (Scandinavia) heritage and landscape finally receiving adequate attention.  


Favorite color(s): Blue.  If you’ve seen the TARDIS you’ve got a good idea of my ideal hue.


Favorite Disney character(s): Core character: Donald Duck.  Disney Princess of choice: Elsa. I love the internal conflict of her character and even though she is tormented by her fears she has such a tender heart-the greatest charm is tenderness of heart.


A little bit about yourself: This is always the most difficult of questions.    I am very passionate about things I love, especially books.  My favorite authors are: E.A. Poe, J.R.R. Tolkien, Mary Stewart, and Jane Austen.  I don’t watch a lot of T.V. or really get into movies.  Those shows that I do watch include: Vikings, Doctor Who, Once Upon A Time, and Downton Abbey.


I’ve been a Disney Addict for as long as I remember, literally. I’ve been tottering off to WDW since my very first life memories were being formed.  I have long since been unable to maintain a count of my treks .


A little bit about your ideal match: Communication.  I am really looking for someone I can really talk to.  I have a healthy sense of humor and would like to see the same returned.  My idea of fun is on an intellectual level.


----------



## Payne

First Name: Jason

Location: Toronto, Ontario

Age: 30

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Winnie the Pooh working on it.

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Manufacturing Operator

Do you have any kids: No, but would like some.

Do you have any pets: No.

Favorite activities: Baseball, Bowling, Poker, Hanging with friends.

Favorite movie: The Dark Knight

Favorite color(s): Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself: I'm single, never married. I have a good sense of humor but can be shy before you get to know me.  I have been to Disney World 6 times in my life usually a week each time.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys nature and taking long walks,  not afraid of new experiences while still enjoying old favorites.


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean. I am also into tv shows of all kinds.

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK at MK and was hooked. I can't wait to go back to the world in may 2015.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus.


----------



## LunaMini

I think it must be time for my 2015 update, I was sad to see that DisDates no longer exists so thought I would try here again (although I know not many of you are based in the UK!)

First Name: Stacy

Location: Gloucestershire, UK

Age: 28 (very nearly 29!)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: I have Curves but am by no means fat!

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Self employed car sales 

Do you have any kids: Nope, but I would like to one day, I want to show them Disney!

Do you have any pets: Yep! As a household we have 5 Ponies (2 are mine!) 3 dogs, 2 cats, 7 parrots, 2 ducks & 1 evil cockerel! 

Favorite activities: Horse riding, my classic Mini, Baking, Indoor Skydiving (when money allows), Sewing and Disney!

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast & Frozen. I'm also a fan of the Harry Potter movies

Favorite color(s): PURPLE!

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore, I'm not sure what it is about this sad little Donkey, but he melts my heart!

A little bit about yourself: I'm a little bit crazy, but a friend once said it was a good crazy! I'll take that as a compliment 

I've never been into going out to nightclubs and much prefer a quiet night in front of the fire with hot chocolate (with cream and marshmallows) I guess this might be why I struggle to find a partner in crime!
I'm a bit of an adrenaline junkie and enjoy doing new and exciting things and really enjoy roller coasters, the bigger the better!

With my horses I like to go out competing and going training, they're a big part of my life but if someone out there can except them then I can find room in my life and my heart for them 

A little bit about your ideal match: I really struggle to find someone who accepts that my horses need seeing to in the morning and the evening each day (unless I'm on holiday! They go on holiday to!) so someone who is willing to share me is a must. Please let them be kind, caring and of course Disney loving! I would really like to find someone to share Disney trips with (going with mu mum just isn't the same!)


----------



## amandals2007

First Name: amanda
Location: cleveland
Age: 26
Sex:f
Hair/Eye Color: brown/green
Body Type: athletic
Ethnicity: white
Occupation: radiology
Do you have any kids: no
Do you have any pets: no
Favorite activities: disney, gym, movies, cedar point
Favorite movie: nightmare before christmas
Favorite color(s): pink and orange
Favorite Disney character(s): ariel, jack skellington
A little bit about yourself: big kid at heart, die hard cleveland sports fan
A little bit about your ideal match: fun loving, into sports, can make me laugh, into eating healthy


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

Justin88 said:


> First Name: Justin
> 
> Location: Miami, FL
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Skinny
> 
> Ethnicity:White
> 
> Occupation: IT graduate / Unemployed
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes I have a pug.
> 
> Favorite activities: Walking, Jogging, Theme parks, Movies, Food, Video games
> 
> Favorite movie: Oldboy
> 
> Favorite color(s): Orange
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Oswald, Cheshire Cat
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Pretty big theme park enthusiast. Lucky enough to live within 4 hours of the parks so I have been quite a lot. I like geeky things. Have a small collection of vinylmations. I work with computers and spend my free time learning something in IT I haven't before or living vicariously through people on youtube who get to travel and go to theme parks much more than myself.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Very much into the same sense of humor and mannerisms as me. Be the kind of person that can laugh at jokes that others might find offensive. Not a wild person, as I am pretty calm and easy going but at the same time she shouldn't be a downer. Someone who can keep the good side of me going all the time.
> 
> Me and chum at epcot.



Hi Justin, how are you? I see you are in Miami...I actually live in Deerfield Beach.


----------



## Justin88

xDisneyAngelx said:


> Hi Justin, how are you? I see you are in Miami...I actually live in Deerfield Beach.


hey! I am great and yes I do live in Miami. I can't PM on this site for some reason :\.


----------



## JustCor

Justin88 said:


> hey! I am great and yes I do live in Miami. I can't PM on this site for some reason :\.


I think you need 10 posts to open up PMs.


----------



## Justin88

JustCor said:


> I think you need 10 posts to open up PMs.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Debbje

I know I don’t live ‘in the area’ but I take a shot. You never know.. 

Meeting people online to chat with and getting my English a little bit better (not my first language) is also fine 

First name: Debby

Location: Europe 

Age: 27

Sex: Female 

Hair/Eye color: Brown hair and green eyes

Body type: Average 

Occupation: I don't know how it's called, it's relatively new. I have a coordination job with the public prosecutor.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, my sweet (little) dog Bruno 

Favorite activities: Working out, hiking, snowboarding, reading, travelling, drawing and painting

Favorite movie: To many 

Favorite color(s): Green and blue 

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear, Peter Pan and Ariel.

A little bit about yourself: Things I love to do you already know  I have a fulltime job and I'm going to school to get a law degree. I'm a girl who finds family really important. I want to live life to the fullest, what means for me trying to enjoy every day, travel as much as possible and try different things (like surf lessons, run a Disney race or going to places I've never been before). On the other hand I love spending time at home, watch a movie, relax at home spending time together, doing board games.

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't have a list, but definitely having things in common. Someone where I can be myself around. Who live his life on his own terms.
My soul mate


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

Well I haven't been on here in Forever, so here's my updated info. Hope to hear from ya! 

Name: Jason

Location: Tampa, Florida

Age: 35

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Travel/Hospitality

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, my baby dog passed away in March at 13 years 

Favorite activities: Going to Disney

Favorite color(s): Blue & Green

A little bit about yourself: I am a fun, honest, trustworthy, laid back, funny, Disney loving kinda guy. I am up for anything, had a love for Disney since I was 5 and still goes strong. I have an AP for Disney and love going to the parks. I like meeting new people along the way, I also have no issue going solo which I have many times but it's about time that I'd love to share the visits with a lady of similar interest  Age is just a number to me so of we click we click. I also love the beach, outdoors, traveling and a new found love of runDisney! If you go to the races send me a msg I'll be at Everest and Wine & Dine this year

Feel free to msg me if you think we'd click or you want to ask me anything or just want to talk 

Most recent pic I have


----------



## HoliPoli

Removed by user


----------



## kwhitw5500

First time doing something like this so here it goes:

First Name: Kelly

Location: Florida

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Brown

Height: 5'5

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Supervisor/Asst Manager

Do you have any kids: 1 - 11 yr old son

Do you have any pets: Two dogs, three cats (I love animals)

Favorite activities: Disney of course!  Movies, concerts, the beach, travelling, cruises

Favorite movie: It changes all the time, I like romantic comedies.  My fav Disney movies are The Lion King and Frozen.

Favorite color(s): Purple, Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, All the Princesses

A little bit about yourself: I'm very laid back, carefree, easy going.  I try to live life to the fullest.  I live 2 hours from Orlando so I frequent all the theme parks, have AP to Universal and SeaWorld as well. I love travelling, NYC and LA are two of my favorites.  Hoping to go to the UK in the next few years.  I like being on the go but also chilling out at home.


----------



## JustCor

First name: Corey

Location: Stuart, FL 

Age: 35

Sex: Male 

Hair/Eye color: Brown hair and brown(ish)/hazel(ish) eyes

Body type: Could stand to lose a pound or two 

Occupation: Medical stuff

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: I don't

Favorite activities: Movies, music, little bits of travel, Disney, Universal, things, stuff

Favorite movie: That changes.  I'm on a comedy kick at the moment

Favorite color(s): Blue, red

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Wreck-It Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I work hard and love my job.  I went to Disney World last year for the first time and bought an Annual Pass to go back whenever.  I also picked up a pass to Universal.  I've traveled a bit and still enjoy it, though my trips have been much shorter in radius lately due to work.  I'm a goofy dork with a pretty good sense of humor and quick wit.  Sometimes it comes off as aloof and possibly disinterested, but that's rarely the case, but rather that I use humor to cover my shyness.  Oh yes, I'm shy.  I'm pretty good at hiding it, but it's there.  It takes a little bit to get comfortable around new people, but when I do, I open up rather quickly.  I like pens.  Is that strange?  I have a very nice collection of fountain pens and good quality paper.  I love writing.  I love the act of writing.  I love the creation of words and letters with pen and paper.  I might have a pen or three that cost a car payment.  I might also have a nice selection of ink.  I have tattoos.  I love tattoos.  I love people with tattoos.  I love people without tattoos.  That's not a deal breaker.

That's me in my profile picture.  Here's a larger shot:





And here's another shot:





That's my lead.  I wear it at work because I work around x-rays.  It may give me super powers one day, if movies are to be believed.  Neato.


----------



## Mickey'sMainMami

I couldn't figure out how to post a pic before, but wanted to add one.


----------



## luvmymouse

First Name: Sara

Location: Virginia

Age: 48

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Short and slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Educator, Senior Care

Children: Yes, a daughter in high school

Do you have any pets: Yes, cats

Favorite activities: hanging out with my daughter, being outdoors, day trips, cooking and baking, movies and theater, college  sports, games, anything related to WDW

Favorite movie: I love watching movies, both old and new. This applies to Disney movies as well. Too difficult to pick favorites! I love the ones that make me laugh.

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Winnie the Pooh and gang, Sully, Dory, Chip and Dale, Woody, Belle and Beast, Olaf, and, of course, Mickey

A little bit about yourself:
I'm a pretty simple person. I love my older model Honda and eating at the local diner. I like getting pumpkins and drinking cider in the fall, decorating the Christmas tree, and watching holiday movies. I love cooking big breakfasts, building fires, and roasting marshmallows  on snow days. I enjoy seeing new places and trying new things but I'm also happy at home working in the yard or reading a good book on the front porch. Compare it to how I love both Expedition Everest and the People Mover!
I feel my best when I make people happy, especially when I make them laugh. I think that's why I feel so at home at WDW.

A little bit about your ideal match: There has to be laughter, lots of laughter and fun! I want to be with someone who wants me to be happy like I want him to be. Of course, WDW is a great place to find laughter and happiness so a shared love of the most magical place on earth would be very nice!


----------



## tink_sparkles84

First Name: Krystal

Location: Texas

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn (red/brown) and blue eyes

Body Type: Not-so-average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:  Teacher

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yes, a cat

Favorite activities: Traveling, reading, and netflixing

Favorite movie: I like many kinds of movies from comedy to drama to horror to classic ... all time favorite would probably be an ABC Family movie called Everything You Want with Shiri Appleby and Nick Zano

Favorite color(s): Green, purple, and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell, Belle, Ariel, Alice,  and Captain Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: I love God, teaching, and traveling. In that order. I also love my family. I am very close to them. I like to laugh and act like a kid whenever possible. I enjoy going to movies and watching Netflix. Supernatural and Criminal Minds are my marathons right now. I'm also a Whovian. I love to travel any where. Local or far away. I just love to travel. The U.K. currently has my heart. I'm traveling to Scotland this summer! The Starz show Outlander has swayed me.

A little bit about your ideal match:
A guy who: has a great sense of humor, enjoys traveling, loves Disney, loves family, and loves God. *Must enjoy visiting Disney World multiple times, ride Tower of Terror as much as possible, and hold my hand during "Wishes".*


Me:


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

First Name: Linda
Location: Maine (but seriously thinking of moving to Florida this summer)
Age: 40s
Sex: F
Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown, Brown eyes
Body Type: average size 8 and 5'8"
Ethnicity: caucasion
Occupation: Teacher assistant
Do you have any kids: 3 daughers 18, 21 and 23
Do you have any pets: A miniature schnauzer named Brodie and a beagle mix named Hannah
Favorite activities: Going to Disney World of course, reading, going to the gym, listening to music
Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast for Disney movie
Favorite color(s): Yellow
Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Belle
A little bit about yourself: I have been going to Disney annually since 2007. I am going again in July!
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone fun, good heart, honest, truthful and romantic, good looks are a plus


----------



## Reza1010

xjessebellex said:


> Havent had any luck with this so reposting again
> 
> First Name: Jess
> 
> Location: Berkshire, UK
> 
> Age:26
> 
> Sex:Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair blonde, eyes green
> 
> Body Type:Slim
> 
> Ethnicity:Caucasian
> 
> Occupation:Sales for a photographic distributor
> 
> Do you have any kids:No, but hopefully someday
> 
> Do you have any pets:Two dogs, a springer spaniel and a chihuahua.
> 
> Favorite activities: Hanging with friends/family, my dogs, movies, reading, walking, nights out with the girls, dancing/singing to disney music (when no one is around) traveling, and obviously going to Disney
> 
> Favorite movie: Tangled, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Peter Pan, The little Mermaid, Pocahontas, The Green Mile, Home Alone, The Dark Knight, All spidermans, Free Willy, Too many to list if im honest
> 
> Favorite color(s)ink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Rapunzel,Flynn Rider, Belle, Ariel, Peter pan, Alice, Aladdin.
> 
> A little bit about yourself:Im quite shy when I first meet someone but that soon changes. Love my dogs, going on holiday, a good cup of tea and spending time with my family. People say im always dreaming/away with the fairies
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:Someone with a good heart. Obviously someone who loves Disney as much as me. Someone who loves to travel. Must have a good sense of humor. Honesty is also very important! Just generally fun to be around.
> 
> Photo of me


Hi Jess 

You still active would love to chat


----------



## Reza1010

sorry repost


----------



## VintageDisneyGirl

Delete..


----------



## eimmi07

Updating

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Lead Stocker for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?) I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I am also planning on going back to school to get a MBA next year. I also collect vinylmations.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.

It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.


----------



## PhotoJen143

First name: Jen 

Location: San Francisco, CA

Age: 21

Sex: F 

Hair/eye color: Dirty Blonde and Hazel

Body Type: average 

Ethnicity: White 

Occupation: Photographer 

Kids: nope. But someday hopefully  

Pets: not as of now. Lost my pup a month ago. 

Favorite activities: going on cruises, going to Disney, traveling to cool places, reading, taking photos, exploring, watching Netflix, going to concerts and going to the movies!! 

Favourite movies: Mulan, Divergent, Hunger Games trilogy, Snow Dogs, Pretty Woman, Night at the Museum, Captian America 

Favourite colours: lime green, pink, black and violet. 

Favourite Disney Character: Mulan, Steve Rogers, The incredibles and Mike and Sully. 

A bit to say about yourself: I'm spunky, I have a good heart, I love to travel and meet new people. I'm shy at first but once you get to know me, you'll love me. I'm originally from Calgary, Canada. So it's cool being in the states and able to go to Disney most weekends. 

A bit about your ideal match: must love disney. (You could work for disney too that's cool as well), good sense of humour, likes good beer, is a genuine nice person. Online dating is cool. But if you live in the area, that's even better.


----------



## RickMickey

.


----------



## Coby29

*Info removed*


----------



## Lisann

First Name:  Lisa

Location:  Virginia

Age:  56

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Lt Brown/Hazel

Body Type:  Average

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Business owner

Do you have any kids: one daughter (grown and married)

Do you have any pets:  not now, but I love big dogs and all animals.

Favorite activities:  visiting Disney World, getting outside, visiting Busch Gardens and Colonial Williamsburg, love fighter jets, listening to great music, passing the time on the porch with a glass of ice tea, quilting, cooking, making a comfortable home, love to travel, living in the moment.

Favorite (Disney) movie: Cinderella, Beauty and the Beast, the Little Mermaid; they are all great.

Favorite color(s):  don't have one

Favorite Disney character(s):  Cinderella, Belle, Jiminy Cricket, Tink, Mickey.

A little bit about yourself:  Starting over in life and looking for a good man to go on that journey with me.

A little bit about your ideal match:  a quietly strong man who loves me, is faithful and always has my back, shares similar interests and outlook on life, a man who is happy with himself and lets me be me, a kind and sharing man, a good Christian man, must love Disney or not have a problem with me loving Disney.


----------



## chris1013

It's been a while, so I thought I would update this.

First Name: Christine

Location: Dunedin, FL (Just moved!)

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Curvy (working on shedding extra pounds)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Legal profession

Do you have any kids: No, but thinking I would like to some day

Do you have any pets: No, but I love animals

Favorite activities: Reading, drawing, sewing, crafting, embroidering, playing video games, board games, and card games, traveling and planning trips, collecting vinylmations, cheering on the White Sox

Favorite movie: Disney: Sleeping Beauty, Aladdin and all three Toy Story; Non-Disney: American President, Jurassic Park, Star Wars, and Apollo 13

Favorite color(s): Pink, Purple, and Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Donald, Aurora, Woody

A little bit about yourself: I'm a bit of a nerd. I am big fan of Star Wars, Doctor Who, Sherlock, LOTR. I enjoy playing games a lot, and attending GenCon has become a yearly event for me. If given a choice, I would prefer staying in for a game night with friends/family over going out to a bar. Obviously, I love Disney and traveling to Disney World. I just recently moved to Florida and finally escaped the cold winters of Chicago. I'd really love to one day find myself working for Disney. I'm currently working on being healthier, training to be more of a runner, and was recently bit by the RunDisney bug. I did the Jingle Jungle 5k in November, and I'm currently signed up to do the Disneyland Half in September and Wine and Dine Half in November.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with a good sense of humor and can be romantic on occasion. Enjoys some of the same things as me. Ideally loves Disney or at least is okay with my Disney obsession. Not afraid to let their inner child out to have fun and enjoy life especially when traveling to Disney. A positive person who can remain upbeat and optimistic even during the tough times.


----------



## amandals2007

anyone think we should break this thread up into different states or regions since we are all over?


----------



## Stefecatzz

Yes, that would be a great idea!


----------



## Brandon5tewart

First Name:Brandon

Location:Miami, FL

Age:30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation:Not for public disclosure, been there 6 years and its a good one. Also former baseball writer/editor

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Playing soccer, baseball/softball, bike riding in the Everglades, fishing, Love cooking!... and going to the parks, naturally.

Favorite movie: The Departed... favorite disney movie? The Reluctant Dragon.

Favorite color(s): Red
Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy 

A little bit about yourself:I moved to Florida from NY by myself at 21... so I'm about as self sufficient as it gets, being single is getting old...and so am I! I also hate being the 3rd, or 5th or 11th wheel when people want to go to Disney. I try to go once a month (besides busy season) and an Annual Passholder. Very easy to get along with, love to joke around and have fun.

A little bit about your ideal match: Low key, I'm not the guy to need to see you every day, or spend every minute talking... if it happens that way, ok... but its not a need. I have a strange work schedule so sometimes I work a ton, other times I'll get 3,4,5 days off with trades and such. Only real sticklers is someone in decent shape, I'm not saying someone who goes to the gym every day, because I sure don't but I like to be active. Also I'm one of those people who are severely allergic to cats... so sorry, but I get to the "can't really breathe, maybe a hospital trip" range of allergy. Outside of work stuff (It's sensitive) I'm an open book!


----------



## beautyandmouse

First name: Meredith

Location: Washington state

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/eye color: Hazel

Body Type: Me-type

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student

Pets: One adorable little dog, Chloe 




Favorite activities: Watching Disney movies, reading, drawing and painting

Favorite movies: Beauty & The Beast, The Lion King

Favorite colors: Purple

Favorite Disney Character: I'm going to pretend that I don't have to choose one.. MICKEY! Belle, Rapunzel, Merida, Stitch, Sully, Simba.. 

A bit to say about yourself: There's so much more to me than I can say shortly. I am fairly introverted, and picky about who I connect with. It seems I fit in the most with Disney-loving people so this site is great. I'm only 25 but I've been through a lot of hardship, so my life has been on-hold in a way for quite some time.
I like deep conversations and feel I am quite awkward at small talk.. but I'm okay with it. I absolutely love to travel and learning about other cultures. I have studied abroad in Italy, Vietnam, and China, and have visited France. 
I have this crazy (but maybe not-so-crazy?!) dream to visit all of the Disney parks in the world. 
Here's a photo of me last month at HK Disney, sadly I have returned now!





A bit about your ideal match: They would be emotionally intelligent, have a big heart, love Disney, and have a desire to travel but also to settle down. We'd be not only partners, but also best friends.


----------



## dcibrando

.


----------



## RhodyOrange

First Name: Brian

Location: Rhode Island

Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brownish-red. Blue

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Property Manager

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: No.

Favorite activities: Reading, Sports (playing or watching), Movies...I'm really good at ping pong too.

Favorite movie: Disney: The Lion King, Aladdin, Beauty & the Beast. Non-Disney: Good Will Hunting, Goodfellas, the Marvel movies

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Genie, most of the sidekicks actually...

A little bit about yourself: Pretty laid back and easy to get along with. Enjoy going to the movies or a night in reading or watching TV just as much as going out somewhere with friends. Very dry/sarcastic sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match: Doesn't take themself too serious, has similar interests that we can talk/geek out about. An easy to get along with personality.


----------



## disfitt4Him

First Name:Reagan

Location: Columbus!

Age:26, tomorrow!

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: A little more to love

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Food Serve Management. Lobe my company, but will go back to working for WDW. Loved my college program.

Do you have any kids: one!  

Do you have any pets: a pup!

Favorite activities: Playing softball, podcasts, Disney!, Church/other godly activities, working (honestly), writing and lettering.

Favorite movie: MULAN!

Favorite color(s): Bright blue!

Favorite Disney character(s): Jessica Rabbit!!

A little bit about yourself: I am a single mother to a wonderfully active and magnificent threenage little boy, as well as a cooky puppy. I work full time management for a large and fast growing food chain, have done a few college programs (WDW), and love Disney. It really is a huge part of my life as I found myself while living and working there. I have a wonderful group of friends, and I'm very active with my church.

A little bit about your ideal match: I  looking for someone who manages time well, love children, dogs and Disney, and who makes it a point to go above and beyond for everyone. It doesn't hurt if you're religious, but it honestly doesn't matter to me. I hope to find someone near, but I'm VERY open to long distances. Let me know if you're interested in chatting!!!!


----------



## JoshuaShaw

First Name: Joshua

Location: DFW, TX

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown

Body Type: Athletic (more or less)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: My background is broadcast television, though I'm training to (hopefully) become a firefighter.

Do you have any kids: Nope. Someday mayhap.

Do you have any pets: I do not, but I am an animal lover.

Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/weight training, going to the zoo, movies, eating sandwiches, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding, eating sandwiches.

Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, Alien(s), The Terminator(2), The Fly, Pinocchio, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color: Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions. Eating sandwiches is not a must.


----------



## FoodieFriend

First Name: Syn

Location: Hawaii

Age: 43

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type: heavy set

Ethnicity: Asian

Occupation: engineer

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Researching my upcoming WDW trip. Dining out. Cooking/baking. watching baseball.

Favorite movie: Star Wars (all 6, but original 3 are the best)

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mulan & tsum tsums!

A little bit about yourself: Besides Disney, I'm also a baseball fan. I'm a foodie & look forward to traveling & enjoying good food.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for a good communicator who enjoys trying different foods from all around the world. and of course, be able to appreciate my Disney side.


----------



## goofyernmost

First Name: Russ

Location: Raleigh, NC

Age: 67

Sex: Male, as best I recall.

Hair/Eye Color: Hair: What's left of it is grey and brown.  Eyes: Brown

Body Type: Upright, at least for now!

Ethnicity: Was white, but, am closer to spotty now. I do tan easily though. Not sure that's an asset, but, it's getting hard to find positives. 

Occupation:Retired, but have been a retail store manager, assistant publisher/General Manager of a Printing Co., Owner of a Residential Care Home, Accountant for a construction company, Bus Driver and Bus Operations Manager and many other little odds and ends along the way.

Do you have any kids: Two... both grown up.. but I do have 4 grandkids.

Do you have any pets: No and I don't want any thank you!

Favorite activities: Reading books, Golf, Spending time with my family, frequent trips to WDW (and other places) and I find the most joy in just being able to still get up in the morning. Oh yea... also identifying what new ache and pain I wake up with is also right up there.

Favorite movie(s): No real favorite.

Favorite color: Red

Favorite Disney character(s): I'm thinking Goofy!

A little bit about yourself: Divorced! Older age has made me much calmer and introspective then I was in my youth. I still love doing things and having conversations. I used to be a big fan of social media (like this one), but I am starting to tire of it, I'm afraid.

A little bit about your ideal match: Anyone that just likes to have a quiet, (not dead and dreary), low stress life. Must like to travel, especially to WDW, but other places as well, but, my adventurous days are gone so one shouldn't be looking to have that available.


----------



## dcibrando

.


----------



## BravesFan01

Thought I'd update this since my age is wrong on the old one.

That is a pretty recent picture of me to left.

First Name: Cory 

Location: Central Florida 

Age: 32 

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Got a belly, but I am not big.

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Computer Support Specialist, Feelance Website Designer, and Disney Quick Service.

Do you have any kids: 1; she is 5 and very active.

Do you have any pets: No, not at this time.

Favorite movie character: I would say my favorite character is Buzzlight Year. I also like his sarcastic sense of humor.

Favorite Activities: Anything to do with Disney, there is more than the parks; a whole world. I also enjoy spending time with my daughter or going out to eat.

Favorite movie: Toy Story 2.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse and Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I am a quiet person around new people, but once I get comfotable, then I open up more. I am honest, loyal and straightforward about things. I almost always do what I say I am going to do. 
I can also be sarcastic as well. My daughter is the first most important person in my life and nothing will change that.

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to enjoy every aspect of Disney and not get sick of it easy. The theme parks, just going to get something to eat, taking a boat ride around the Seven Seas Lagoon, maybe riding the monorail for no reason or going swimming in a Disney pool. 
Must be okay with my daughter and understand that she is apart of my family always and forever. 
Its important she has a head on her shoulders and knows what she wants. 
No anger/family issues needed. 
Someone that likes to talk about stuff on a higher level, not just about Keeping Up With The Kardashians or what color a dress is on Facebook.
A consertivate would be nice, but not required as long as it is not a problem. 
Someone sarcastic would be nice or who can go along with it.


----------



## Bram D

(I thought I'd update my post, it's been a while since I made my original post on here!) 

First Name: Bram

Location: Belgium, Europe 

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark/Green

Body Type: Average'ish

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Engineering

Do you have any kids: /

Do you have any pets: One dog

Favorite activities: Disney visits, travelling, photography and movies

Favorite movie: Any Disney movie basically, I do love Lion King and Mary Poppins  and non Disney: all classics (even the early ones) 

Favorite color(s): Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Timon & Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I love visiting any Disney resort but as it's only a 3 hour drive to Paris I have had an AP for at least 14 years now, and it's basically my whole childhood. I absolutely love WDW (5 visits) and DL (1 visit). Have been on 3 Disney cruises now and absolutely love them!  Also would love to explore the US further (passed a number of cities already). Just hoping to find someone to share my passion with, (Disney-minds are scarse where I live) even if that means I have to travel or relocate to find that person.

A little bit about your ideal match: Anyone who loves Disney as much as I do and wants to continue this adventure with me. Location is truly not important. Preferably someone with the same magical and corny ideas and dreams as I do


----------



## Ratsmith

*First Name:* Jeremy

*Location*: South Dakota

*Age*: 36

*Sex*: Male

*Hair/Eye Color*: Brown and Brown though when I grow out my beard that gets an orangish color to it.

*Body Type*: A little bigger but not as big as last year. Went from 260 to 200 and still getting the hang of this fitness thing.

*Ethnicity*: Caucasion

*Occupation*: Alternative Energy

*Do you have any kids*: Negative

*Do you have any pets*: Negative

*Favorite activities*: Creating Stories, Filmmaking, Minecraft, wasting time on the Youtubes.

*Favorite movie*: Seven Samurai, Back to the Future, How to Train Your Dragon, The Incredibles, The Secret of Nimh

*Favorite Disney Movie*: Wreck it Ralph, Tangled, The Three Caballeros, The Absent Minded Professor, Popeye, Flight of the Navigator, Honey _I _Shrunk the Kids, The Rocketeer, Finding Nemo, Ratatouille, WALL-E, UP, The Princess and the Frog, Tangled, ... now that I think about it, I could have saved time by listing the Disney Movies I don't like...

*Favorite color(s)*: Black, Orange and Green.

*Favorite Disney character(s)*: There are so many to emphasize with. Maybe Wreck-it Ralph. 

*A little bit about yourself: *
I'm a resident of Aberdeen, I Graduated NSU with a Multimedia Graphic Design degree. Of course I found a job that has nothing to do with said degree.

I'm used to cold winters, hot summers, and all the other seasons the great plains decides to throw at me.

I regrettably do not live an adventurous life, I work long hard hours and sleep harder. My brief leisure time is spent watchin youtube. Though occasionally I rally my creativity to create short films. At least once a year I compete in a local filmmaking competition and have walked away with short films I'm very proud of.

I ham it up all the time with friends. I'm a Joker of all tirades and a Master of Pun. Now having said that, I'm also something of an introvert. I 'can' put myself out there and clown around with people, but my tendency is to avoid crowds.

*A little bit about your ideal match*:
I have no idea. Someone to connect with on a personal level. Someone with a creative and imaginative mental state.


----------



## jajida

It's been awhile... there aren't many people my age here, but.......

Name: Jaime

Location: Celebration, Florida

Age: 52

Sex: Female

Hair/eye color: Blonde/blue

Body type:  few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Compliance/Internal Audit

Do you have any kids? Yes, 25, 13 and 13.

Do you have any pets? One dog and two cats.

Favorite activities: Parks, beach, enjoying the Florida weather, exploring Florida since we moved here

Favorite movie: Ghostbusters, Pirates of the Caribbean, UP

Favorite color: teal and shrimp

Favorite Disney character: Genie

A little bit about myself: 1 1/2 years ago we relocated to Florida for a job and the weather.  Last Saturday night, at 8pm the kids and I decided to go to magic kingdom. Looked up the Disney app, put on our magic bands, got our fast passes  less than an hour later we were on Space Mountain. Love it! I also love to go to the beach to read or jump waves. I like exploring. We try to do or see something new every month, but I have always been like that.

I want a friendship and then maybe have it move into something else. I dont want to be rushed into anything. If you want to go hang out at the parks and spend the day getting to know each other great. I want to have someone to have fun with.

A little bit about my match: He has a good sense of humor! No hidden agendas, no games, just wants to meet someone honest, loving caring to spend time with.


----------



## Sleepingbeauty101

Name: Tracy
Location: northern Indiana
Age: 39
Height: 5'3"
Hair color/eye color: light brown/blue
Body type: a few extra pounds
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Occupation: education
Kids: yes a 6 year old angel
Pets: nope
Fav activities: cooking, reading, walking, camping, spending time with my family
Fav colors: teal, plum purple and light grey
Fav disney characters: Anna, beast. And jasmine
Fav movie: dirty dancing, green mile, homeless to Harvard

A little bit about me: I'm a high school teacher and visited disney world for the first time last year and fell in love. I have a big heart, and love to help when I can. I come from a large family of 8 siblings and 15 neices and nephews.

About my match: a good sense of humor, has the ability to be the calm and level headed. Someone that has goals and ambitions. I'm not one that needs to be with you 24/7 but I do like to talk every day. And someone that likes to eat cuz I like to cook!


----------



## eeyore0616

.


----------



## MrLight

I've always wanted to ask this.  I see people put "family oriented" in their profiles all the time.  Is that code for "I want to have children"?


----------



## eeyore0616

MrLight said:


> I've always wanted to ask this.  I see people put "family oriented" in their profiles all the time.  Is that code for "I want to have children"?



For me, it's someone who likes to spend time with their family. I have a big extended family and I spend a lot of time with my cousins, it'd be nice to find someone who enjoys that as well.


----------



## MrLight

But he doesn't know your cousins


----------



## eeyore0616

MrLight said:


> But he doesn't know your cousins



 The hope is he would have close relationships with his family and understand why it's important to me to be close to my family.


----------



## monarchs21

I'm pretty sure I posted on this thread a while back so I figured I would update it!

First Name: Dwayne

Location: VA Beach

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: athletically big haha

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: student/retail

Do you have any kids: nope...want some one day though!

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Sports, Disneyworld, politics, do it yourself home improvement projects

Favorite movie: Forest Gump, Scent of a Woman, Silver Linings Playbook

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Love sports....both playing and watching (it takes my mind of life, even if it's just for a little while) I also love country music...i'm a shower version of Johnny Cash haha, reading  and a number of other stuff I enjoy. I also like to think I'm pretty funny!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is down to earth and knows what she wants in life...and of course someone who enjoys going to Disneyworld!


----------



## Madmother

Haven't posted before, but thought I put myself out there (so to speak)

First Name:  Maddie

Locationennsylvania

Age:54

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown (with gray streak til I color it again) and brown

Body Type:  Healthy & Happy (40 lbs down and 30 to go)

Ethnicity:  Italian American

Occupation:Jack of all Trades - receptionist, A/P, A/R, Payroll, HR, Customer Svc., Phone operator.

Do you have any kids:  2 grown Daughters

Do you have any pets:  at the moment - 2 Siberian Huskies (daughter's) & 3 cats (daughters)

Favorite activities:  Gardening, Reading, traveling, Watching Movies, beach, fishing

Favorite movie:   Too Many to mention (any disney movies, chick flicks and family type)

Favorite color(s):  Purple, & any jewel tones

Favorite Disney character(s):  Dory from Finding Nemo

A little bit about yourself:   I am outgoing and love to talk to random people.  I am independent, fiercely protective of my family, adventurous, love trying new things,  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Not sure since everything I thought was my ideal match - wasn't


----------



## The Great Figment

First Name: Joe

Location North Carolina

Age:36

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Project Manager

Do you have any kids: yes

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: Sports and Traveling

Favorite movie: Cars and Big Hero 6

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Figment

A little bit about yourself: I'm just your average guy looking for someone to spend my life with.  I like to travel, esp WDW.  I'm going in a few weeks and can't wait!

A little bit about your ideal match: Laid back, enjoys life, likes to travel, and loves sports


----------



## Tigger6987

First Name:Krystal

Location:Houston,TX area

Age:27

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair & Green eyes

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: No, maybe someday

Do you have any pets: Yes, one adorable Mini Pincher

Favorite activities: Scheming how to get to Disney , Knitting, Crocheting, looking for treasures in thrift stores, museums, traveling, Reading, collecting Vinyl art (Like Dunny's, Vinylmation, Funko and stuff from Kidrobot)

Favorite movie: The Mummy, Moulin Rouge, Beauty and The Beast, The Little Mermaid, The Avengers

Favorite color(s): Purple and Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Ariel, Peter Pan, Robin Hood

A little bit about yourself: 
I am kind, friendly and I love to laugh. I am looking for someone who has a passion for traveling, who makes me laugh and someone who enjoys the geekier side of life. If your a kind soul with a good head on their shoulders let me hear from you.


----------



## MediaGal

First Name: Katie

Location: Florida East coast within driving distance of Orlando, Cocoa and Cape Canaveral.

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blond/Blue

Body Type: Slender and fit

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Education field

Do you have any kids: No, but would love some.

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 dogs.

Favorite activities: Movies, dining out, going to plays, reading, acting in community theater, volunteering, writing.

Favorite movie: Clue, The Burbs, Titanic, The Towering Inferno, Pleasantville, The Little Mermaid, The Sound of Music, Rear Window, Any Marvel movie.

Favorite color(s):Green, purple.

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Ariel, Prince Eric

A little bit about yourself: Aside from my love of Disney, I have a wide range of interests and like to try new things. I have a master's degree in Library & Information Science and I really enjoy my job. My two major goals now are to be a published writer and to get married and have a family of my own.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone with a good career who is funny, intelligent and a gentleman. Wanting kids is a must and having some common interests would be great such as the love of Disney, liking dogs, staying fit, going to theater and movies. Physically, hair and eye color doesn't matter, but I like tall guys 5'10'' or taller, takes good care of himself and is fit.


----------



## kitkath

First Name: Kathlene 

Location: Wisconson

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Green

Body Type: Slender

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Administrative Assistant at a tax firm

Do you have any kids: No, but I’d love to have kids after I’m married 

Do you have any pets: Yup, I love animals!! Currently I have one cat, Chai 

Favorite activities: Anything art related-especially painting (I even paint vinylmations!), hanging out with family and friends, watching movies, being outside, traveling, reading, talking about Disney 

Favorite movie: Top favorite Disney movie is: Finding Nemo, but I also really enjoy Tangled, Cinderella, 101 Dals, the Lion King, Monsters Inc/Uni, Toy Story, etc. I also enjoy non-Disney movies too! 

Favorite color(s): tropical blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Dory, Rapunzel, Anna, Cinderella, Pluto, Sulley, Woody

A little bit about yourself: I have always been a Disney fan and enjoy talking all things Disney with other people. I have a degree in animation and love creating art. Animals and kids are other big passions of mine as is traveling. I’d love to see more of Europe someday! I am a strong Christian who seeks the Lord’s will daily  I couldn’t imagine my life without God! I currently live in Wisconsin but am thinking I’d like to move somewhere warmer, not sure where or when that would be but figured I’d throw that out there 

A little bit about your ideal match: Ideally I’m looking for someone who is a Christian also as my faith is a very important part of my life. Would be a lot of fun if he was a Disney fan too, enjoyed animals and kids, and liked to travel! Other than that I’m pretty open to whoever is out there


----------



## LaurelMW

I always thought it was code for "I have kids" or "I'm cool if you have kids" but I am not at all up to speed on the dating site lingo...


----------



## LaurelMW

Alright, here's my profile-

First Name: Laurel

Location: Upstate NY (the only part of NY that matters, let's be honest)

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/officially I think gray, just because they vary between blue and green

Body Type: I'm going to go with Dwayne's answer of athletically big-basically I'm not as skinny as I was in HS/college when I had to do hours worth of workouts every day for sports. With a day job and no desire to obsess over everything I put in my mouth, the 30-60 minutes a day I put in just don't cut it to keep me looking waifish. That said the reason I got back into going to Disney was because of RunDisney, so I am very into activity in general and love playing sports and just getting outside.

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Engineer (sadly not an imagineer, maybe one day)

Do you have any kids: fur babies and a career so far...

Do you have any pets: 2 cats and a (large) dog (Bernese)

Favorite activities: Playing/watching sports, on the playing side, mainly volleyball and running nowadays, used to do a lot of equestrian stuff back in the day and would love to get back into that eventually. As for watching sports I'm mainly into hockey, I find baseball/basketball and even usually football pretty boring to watch on TV, but I don't mind being there in person. I also really got into knitting the past few years and do a lot of DIY on the house.

Favorite movie: If I can choose only one it would have to be Hunt for Red October. "You mean to tell me you've lost ANOTHER submarine?"

Favorite color(s): anything but orange?

Favorite Disney character(s): Live action- Mary Poppins (or Han Solo, if we're including acquired properties) Animated- Merida

A little bit about yourself: I think the word "unconventional" would describe me best. I am into way many disparate things I think. I love Doctor Who and Star Wars/Trek and some other nerdy things, but I've never really been into cosplay or anime or gaming. I like sports, but I don't like to go to the gym for the sake of it, or to look good, I have to have an athletic goal in mind. I also like classical music/museums/literature, and other more "boring" things. I  like doing crafty things like knitting, but I do NOT have an artistic eye for a lot of things (I can't draw to save my life, and I never know what looks artistically "pleasing")

A little bit about your ideal match:  I think finding someone who also has a variety of interests is important.  Enjoying being young at heart (including Disney movies/parks) while still being mature enough to take care of yourself is also key.


----------



## monarchs21

That was a really good way of explaining everything I couldn't, so thank you for that haha


----------



## CWDW10

First Name: Chris

Location: Texas

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Hazel

Body Type: I'm about 5'5 - so short hah and I'm right at average I'd say, in terms of weight

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Marketing/Web Development

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Sports - almost any. I like to watch, play, coach...anything I can! I also like to travel when possible

Favorite movie: Cinderella Man -  Favorite Disney Movie? Probably Jungle Book

Favorite color(s): I can honestly say I don't have one

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Rafiki, Mike Wazowski, Simba

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty much a regular guy. I like sports and like to have a few beers with the fellas from time to time. I can be a bit shy at first but once I get to know you, I open up pretty quickly, I'd say. Of course, I love Disney and my family have been DVC owners for the past 15 years so I do get down to WDW pretty regularly. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't think I'm all that difficult to please, really. Someone who has a nice disposition goes a long way. I do like people who don't take themselves too seriously. I think it's important to be able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## disnat

First Name: Natalie

Location: Dallas, TX

Age: 24

Height: 5'1"

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown / Brown

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Student, though I will start my job as a speech therapist in a few months!

Do you have any kids: No, but I would love to have kids someday.

Do you have any pets: A cat named Sage

Favorite activities: Reading classic novels, watching good shows on Netflix, playing board games with friends, doing logic puzzles, DIY projects, and of course, meticulously planning WDW vacations

Favorite movies: A Bug's Life, You've Got Mail, Star Wars, The Princess Bride, Pride and Prejudice

Favorite color(s): Teal, yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Tiana, Flik, Flynn Rider, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I'm a pretty mellow person who can get a bit talkative despite seeming quiet at first glance. I tend to get very passionate about new interests and enjoy soaking up as much information as I can. I guess you can call it a love of learning. My interests are generally on the geekier or more unique side - Star Wars/Star Trek, old/period films, World War II era culture, conspiracy theories (though I don't believe a single one). When it comes to music I enjoy oldies, especially from the 50s-70s, and Disney parks music over anything else.   

A little bit about your ideal match: A sense of humor is very important, as is an appreciation of Disney or at least tolerance of my own obsession. Ideally I'd like someone who is somewhat more outgoing than myself as I can be introverted at times. It'd be nice if our personalities complemented each other. Someone who would be equally happy spending a night in or exploring new places around town. Similar lifestyles and values are also preferred.


----------



## ajf1007

First Name:Amy-Jo

Location: Pennsylvania, suburbs of Philadelphia

Age: 44

Height: 5'5"

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:Blondish/blue

Body Type: Slimish

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Sales and Marketing

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 dog - the cutest, nicest, most quiet Chihuahua I have ever met.  She's a rescue from down south 

Favorite activities: Well first of course, trips to Disney (any location!), reading, hanging out with my friends and family.  ROAD TRIPS!

Favorite movies: Some Disney: Tangled, Toy Story, Mary Poppins - Some not Disney: The GodFather, Grease, Shawshank Redemption, just to name a couple.  I don't think you really want to hear allllllll of my favorite movies.

Favorite color(s): Red, Green and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy - Daisy - Woody - Mickey of course!

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty laid back and low maintenance.  I love to travel and see new things and my favorite thing to do is laugh.  Anyone that can make me laugh is someone I like to be with.  I'm pretty outgoing and at times also like some down time.  Friends and family are very important to me.

A little bit about your ideal match: I love alittle sarcasm and a good sense of humor.  It's already assumed that since we're on this thread that my ideal match has an affinity for Disney, which is really important.  My ideal match would also be someone that is ready to hit the road and be spontaneous!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Hello neighbor!!  I, too, am in the suburbs of Philly!  My name's Kristine.  Just thought I'd say HI.


----------



## ajf1007

Ilivetogo said:


> Hello neighbor!!  I, too, am in the suburbs of Philly!  My name's Kristine.  Just thought I'd say HI.


Hi Kristine!  Small world right?  Thanks for saying hi and I hope you have a great day!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

*Sigh* Another year has gone by, and still no princess. Undaunted, I'm reposting yet one more time (seems to be an annual tradition)! Haven't been on the boards much at all, and realized I missed several messages (apologies to all). Counting the days until my next WDW visit later this year, so the fever is coming on, and I thought I'd get active again. In any event, here's my story...

*First Name: *Dan, but everybody calls me Dano. Like, since I was a kid. I spent decades fighting it, now I just embrace it!

*Location: *Central New York

*Age:* 46

****:* M

*Hair/Eye Color: *Brown Hair/Hazel ("Mood") Eyes-Sometimes they're green, sometimes blue. I'm full of surprises!

*Body Type: *I'm 100% Italian and eat way too much pasta, so what's that tell you? LOL I am trying to shed some pounds right now. I wouldn't go so far as to say Pooh-sized, but I am definitely working on this.

*Ethnicity: *See above ;-)

*Occupation:* Employment Services Coordinator and also a Home Business Owner

*Do you have any kids:* No

*Do you have any pets:* Yes, one cat who is about as spoiled as a kid would be!

*Favorite activities:* Well, anything Disney of course. I am a musician-a drummer, if you call that a musician-and vocalist. Music is always around where I am. I believe that life should have a soundtrack, and mine always does, even if it's in my head. Speaking of soundtracks, I am a huge movie buff, and whether I am at the theater or watching on my home setup, I never tire of the art form.

*Favorite movie:* Absolutely impossible to answer. Constantly changing. One of my all-time favorites is one that not too many people have ever heard of, called "29th Street". Probably the best Christmas/Mobster (!!) movie ever made-maybe the only one! It's based on a true story, and is just phenomenal. Right up there with "The Godfather" and "Goodfellas" in my book. Best relatively recent movies that I absolutely loved were "Interstellar" and "Danny Collins".

*Favorite color(s):* Green, White, Orange and Blue. In no particular order, of course.

*Favorite Disney character(s):* In order: Stitch, Mickey, Grumpy and Animal (The Muppets are Disney property, so he counts, right?)

*A little bit about yourself: *I'll come right out and admit it-I'm a geek. I'm obviously a Disney freak, but my favorite Holiday is, and always will be Halloween. Love horror movies and haunted houses. It should be no surprise that my favorite attraction is the Haunted Mansion and I know the entire script for the whole ride. And yes, I'm a Rennie. If you know what that word means, you are as much of a geek as me! Ha!

Still a kid at heart, despite disguising myself as a responsible adult. I love fireworks and thunderstorms, so basically loud noises and light in the dark sky. The lack of proper grammar drives me crazy, and I strangely prefer the European spelling of words (doesn't "colour" just plain look better?). Not a big sports guy, despite constantly getting asked if I ever played football due to my stocky build. I'd rather go to an art show or a play. Would love to live in a castle (haunted is optional, but preferred). Liable to break out into song at random intervals. Powerless against buffalo chicken wings. Oh, the mighty power of chicken wings....

*A little bit about your ideal match: *Of course, looking for someone to share my love of Disney. I'm not looking for perfection, knowing I am far from it myself. As much as I know there's a lot of real life work involved, I still believe you can have a fairy tale. I am looking for that person to write the rest of my story with. My perfect match would probably be my duet partner in the car. If she's not afraid to turn that radio up and sing along as we cruise down that road together, it's a good chance we're made for each other.

I've always said I want to hopefully marry my best friend, and I never want to be one of those couples that you look at five years into their relationship and wonder why they're so miserable. I'd rather be that couple that's in their 80's and still holding hands.... while walking down Main Street USA, of course.


----------



## KimmyAnne

First Name: Kim

Location: Western PA

Age:  33

***:  F

Hair/Eye Color:   Brown/Hazel

Body Type:  Curvy 

Occupation:  Member Service Rep at a Credit Union (make up artist on the side)

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: one cat

Favorite activities:  Watching movies/Netflix, hiking, trying new restaurants/bar/wineries,  museums, art/music fests

Favorite movie:  Gone with the Wind, Nightmare Before Chrsitmas, Breakfast at Tiffanys, Pans Labyrinth, Princess Bride

Favorite Disney Character:  Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself:  I'm a little shy and a little crazy.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  I'd love to find someone to have crazy new adventures with.  I'd love to start traveling more and meeting people along the way would be fun.  Disney is a #1 destination, but I love going anywhere and seeing new things, crazy tourist attractions, wonderful architecture, amusement parks, National Parks, trying new food.

Even if you just feel like chatting, message me.  I love having people to talk to


----------



## MrLight

Hey, I worked at a credit union for three years!  I switched to a bank two years ago.  I'm operations though not member services.


----------



## StephLS

Wow what a great idea this is, first timer here. Will make my profile next


----------



## StephLS

Name: Stephanie
Location: even though I live in quebec Canada I was born in the states where my heart still belongs  and hopefully one day I will get back there!

Age: 52 years young

Hair/eyes: brown for both

Kids: two, a 25 year old daughter and a 20 year old son
Pets: one little dog named Abby
Favorite activities: Disney! Also enjoy movies, walks, museums, reading, watching baseball, the zoo

A little more about me, I am recently separated after 33 years , so all this is new. First thing is that my husband never understood my Disney love , so I should have known it would have never lasted, hehe. So now is my chance to find someone with the Disney bug. My kids and my older brother are the ones that have shared my everything Disney and we been many times over.

Just thinking Disney puts a smile on me and a glow in my heart. 
 I am a quiet person but love love love to have fun. Laughter is also very important for so I am looking for that in someone also. 
ideal mate: one who loves disney and wouldn't mind going as often as possible. 
                  During the normal times of life though I would like to meet someone who would just like to go out to dinner and a movie. 

If anybody just wants to chat and share the fun adventures they had at Disney then just PM me,


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

It has been a while! 


First Name: Megan 

Location: Orlando, FL (Grew up in Pittsburgh, PA) 

Age: 30

***: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue 

Body Type: Curvy 

Occupation: I'm a teacher and I work at WDW seasonally

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: Traveling, going to the local theme parks, the beach, reading, watching/going to movies, concerts, sporting events, and just recently got into runDisney events

Favorite movie: Top Gun 

Favorite Disney Character: Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I'm a princess trying to find her prince charming and a happily ever after! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I'd love to find someone who is independent,  wasn't afraid to travel (by plane!), enjoys theme parks/rides, I'm a planner but I like surprises too, and someone who can be on the go but enjoy a nice quiet night at home too!


----------



## KimmyAnne

MrLight said:


> Hey, I worked at a credit union for three years!  I switched to a bank two years ago.  I'm operations though not member services.


 I love it!  Much more than I thought I would.  Mostly due to the people I work with I think.  We're very small, so I get to do a lot of different things and I'm constantly learning how to do new things, which I love because it keeps me busy


----------



## MrLight

yeah, I loved the people I worked with at the credit union.  It was like a big family.  Then I moved to a mid-sized bank and everyone is nasty and hates each other and I have no friends   Oh well, it pays more!


----------



## ShadowKissed

Updating...

First Name: Becky

Location: South of England, UK

Age: 22

Height: 5'10"

***: F

Hair/Eye Colour: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Student - Forensics/Carer for the elderly in my local community

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 cats, whom I love very much! 

Favourite activities: Reading, writing, watching films at the cinema, spending time with friends and family, planning trips to the US, Photography

Favourite movies: Harry Potter, most Disney, girlie films and comedies. 

Favourite colour(s): Purple/Magenta

Favourite Disney character(s): Lilo and Stitch, Mulan, Olaf

A little bit about yourself:  A fun loving girl who likes spend time with loved ones, wants to travel the world, would love to visit Hawaii and Japan. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to love reading, travelling, Harry Potter and of course Disney, have a sense of humour, be kind and compassionate.


----------



## disneypryncess

It's been a LONG time...........how's everyone?

First Name: Danielle

Location: Northern NJ (right outside NYC)

Age: 39.9999999999999

***: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde Hair/Blue Eyes

Body Type: Curvy, Voluptous, Thick

Occupation: VP of Operations for a Construction Management firm

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: going to Disney, hanging out w/family & friends, movies, music, book stores, photography

Favorite movie: too many to choose

Favorite color(s): purple, black

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink (all that attitude)

A little bit about yourself: I'm a tall, blonde haired, blue-eyed Disney Loving girl....fairly outgoing, friendly, pretty happy....

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who loves Disney as much as I do... intelligent, fun, honest.....just a nice, decent, cool guy

Good Luck, Everyone!!


----------



## enchantedtikigoddess

Name : Ask me and I'll share
Location : TX
Age : 39ish
*** : F
Hair/Eye Color : Red Hair/Blueish Greyish Green Eyes
Body Type : Tall, Curvy
Ethnicity : Caucasian
Occupation : Sales
Do You Have Any Kids : 2 
Do You Have Any Pets : No
Favorite Activities : Reading, traveling, movie watching, baseball, video games, anything Disney
Favorite Movie : Disney-Monsters,Inc., Lilo & Stitch, Aladdin  Non-Disney-way too many to list
Favorite Color(s) : Green but I tell people it's purple
Favorite Disney Character(s) : Tigger, Mulan, Stitch, Mike Wazowski, 
A Little About Yourself : A little offbeat, but in a good way  
A Little About My Ideal Match : Someone with a great smile and a quirky sense of humor; honesty and loyalty are essential; adequately prepared for a zombie apocalypse


----------



## chillitsanne

Name : Anne 

Location : NJ

Age : 24

*** : F
Hair/Eye Color : Brown / blue-ish

Body Type : Normal?

Ethnicity : Caucasian

Occupation : Work for an insurance company 

Do You Have Any Kids : No

Do You Have Any Pets : Not personally, my parents have 1 dog 

Favorite Activities : Sports (playing or watching) movie watching, going to the beach, video games, anything Disney

Favorite Movie : Aladdin, guardians of the Galaxy 

Favorite Color(s) : Blue

Favorite Disney Character(s) : Aladdin, jasmine; Mickey 

A Little About Yourself : I am a very relaxed person and I just like to have fun. I enjoy the simple things 

A Little About My Ideal Match : Someone who is nice and honest, who likes to go out but also wants to spend nights in


----------



## Gregarious85

First Name: Greg

Location: NYC (Bronx, NY)

Age: 29

Birthday: June 22

Height: 5'7"

***: M

Ethnicity: Hispanic (Puerto Rican. . .WEPA!!)

Orientation: Straight

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: More to love

Occupation: Construction

Do you have any kids: 1 Daughter

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: Writing, Exploring NYC, Traveling, Binge watching TV shows/movies/Youtube videos,

Favorite movie: Fight Club/Ratatioulle

Favorite Disney Character: Remy/Aladdin

Favorite Disney Ride: Space Mountain/ Rio de Tiempo

A little bit about yourself: I'm creative, passionate, affectionate, and my sense of humor can border between silly and dirty. My temperment is easy-going, I plan, but never expect to follow my itineries. I welcome changes and expect them, depending on the needs and circumstances of the day. I'm fairly confident. Just don't come to me for my cooking skills.

A little bit about your ideal match: Confidence (not arrogance) is very important to me. Someone positive, affectionate, and funny. I'm open to all races and sizes. . .just be open to exploring and travel.


----------



## dreamerkath

First Name: Katherine

Location: Montreal, QC Canada

Age: 25

***: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue-ish eyes

Body Type: Average, 5ft (I'm short!)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: I work at the YMCA

Do you have any kids: No, but I want kids!

Do you have any pets: A kitty named Moon 

Favorite activities: I am a runner, currently training for my first half-marathon in September! I also love to cook, and all things geeky.

Favorite movies: Too many... Fav Disney movies would be Lilo & Stitch, Tangled, Emperor's New Groove... I also LOVE Star Wars and all superhero movies.

Favorite color(s): Pink!

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch and Ariel!

A little bit about yourself: I am a huge geek. I love Disney, Harry Potter, Star Wars, Superheros, and Supernatural. I have all the Disney Animator's' collection Disney princesses, a collector's lightsaber, a wand... Yep, total geek. I also have a watercolor tattoo of Ariel on my right forearm. I love to spend time with my friends, but am also content with staying at home and baking some delicious goods to enjoy in front of the tv. I love to travel, especially to WDW and UO, but would also love to explore parts of Asia (and hit HK DL of course!).

A little bit about your ideal match:
Looking for someone who is as much of a geek as I am. Should be able to hold their end in a Star Wars or Disney conversation  Also needs to be funny (I'm all for the dry humor). Basically, if we go to WDW and UO together, you better be ready to run around like a kid!


----------



## tydyend1

Name: Tyler

Location: South Bend, Indiana

Age: 27

***:Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Blue/Green/Grey eyes

Body Type: Muscular/Few extra

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student and Cast Member at local Disney Store

Do you have any kids: I have a 7 year old girl. She lives with her mom but she gets her weekly Disney dose from me!

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Lifting, anything Disney or geek related, I really love doing pretty much anything, especially when its with the right people!

Favorite movie: Pretty much anything Disney but if I've had to say. Tomorrowland, Star Wars, and well again anything geek related.

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Stitch, Captain Jack Sparrow (he's the one on my name tag).

A little bit about yourself: I have lived in a lot of places. Originating in Toronto Canada moved to a few different places. Joined the Air Force moved a few more times but spending most of my time in Florida (in the pan handle, so close yet so far!). Disney has always been a part of my life it's a passion of mine. I'm going to school for Management of IT with the dream of working for the mouse, only 2 more years left! I have a wonderful little girl who I took on her first Disney trip last August. I'm fun, caring, with a sense of humor that sometimes can get me in trouble. While adding more would be fun, I think it's best to leave something for other conversations!

A little bit about your ideal match: Have romantic and friendship chemistry are my number one attributes I look for in a girl. Of course being a Disney fan is very much desired. I like a woman who is kind, fun to be around, confident, and of course enjoying nerdom is always a plus!

I look forward to hearing from people and good luck finding your Prince or Princess!


----------



## MrLight

https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f9c76f24fe13852ef868ee12beb8c7c6&oe=5623526CFirst Name: Derek

Location: Stroudsburg PA

Age: 34

***: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, hazel-green eyes

Body Type: Average, 6ft

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Bank Operations

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope (love dogs though!)

Favorite activities: I'm a newly published writer hoping for more, so... writing... movies... tv... books... going to the movie theater, theme parks (esp Disney World of course)

Favorite movies: Star Wars, Indiana Jones, LOTR, Matrix, etc, etc

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): no strong preference, come to think of it

A little bit about yourself: I consider myself to be a good person. I'm funny and goofy once I get to know someone. Honesty is very important to me. I don't believe in keeping secrets or lying about things.

I'm a curious combination of mis-matched personality traits. I'm very responsible with work and money and I don't have any bad habits at all; on the other hand, I'm not religious, a big joker and goofball, and I like inappropriate humor and lots of childish things 

And, of course, going to Disney World is my most favorite-ist thing in the world!


A little bit about your ideal match: You are a good person with a good sense of humor. You like some to most of the same tv shows and movies as me. Goofiness, zaniness, dorkiness, and nerdiness will also be greatly appreciated.

https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=f9c76f24fe13852ef868ee12beb8c7c6&oe=5623526C


----------



## heathoh

First Name: Heather
Location: Vancouver, WA (near Portland...)
Age: 30
***: Female
Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Blonde...it depends, Hazel eyes
Body Type: curvy
Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Career development coordinator for a large university, I help students prep for graduation and finding their dream jobs (none at Disney so far...).

Do you have any kids: Nope, but I've got a great career and want kiddos someday (soon!)

Do you have any pets: 1 pup

Favorite activities: farmers market adventures, craft-ernoons, baking, morning reads and movie nights, live music and great drinks, cold nights with backyard fire pits, darts, skeeball and tasty brews!

Favorite movie: Wet Hot American Summer is always a classic..and filmed a camp I worked at!

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Daisy Duck

A little bit about yourself: I'm a graduate student with a full-time career, thankfully both in the same field- helps to bounce topics back and forth. Busy body, city adventure enthusiast, merrymaker and kitchen ninja. I'm compassionate, caring and honest- big fan of communication and being open with people in my world. My career is great, just became a home owner and I get to head back to WDW in 2 months! Life is full here on the west coast, but there is definitely room to add a special person to my life. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for the Andy Dwyer to my April Ludgate life-- any Parks and Rec fans out there?
But really, looking for a gent that is kind, passionately curious, a constant learner with a good head on his shoulders. Someone that appreciates and follows responsibility in their life, like I do mine. A man that knows what he wants goes a long way in my book, someone that has passion and drive to match mine. Sucker for a nice smile and obviously a must love Disney kinda guy!


----------



## 305DisFan

First Name: Ron

Location: Miami, FL

Age: 35

***: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Hazel

Body Type: Chubby

Ethnicity:Hispanic

Occupation: Vendor Specialist for a local college.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: All things Disney, Sports, Theater, Travel, Movies, TV, Beach, and spending time with cool people doing just about anything or nothing at all.

Favorite movies: Love a wide variety of films.
Favorite color(s):
Favorite Disney character(s):
A little bit about yourself: I'm a single man living in Miami.  Recently finished my bachelors degree in business and am employed full-time.  Im into all things Disney, i love sports, going to the theater, movies, following TV series, outdoor activities, staying in and having a few drinks and just hanging out.  Please contact me and Ill answer any questions you have.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Looking for man or woman, I love Disney and am looking for someone to spend time with at the park and attractions in the Disney area.  Just looking for someone easy-going, laid back who likes having a good time between 18-40 years young.


----------



## mindale

First Name: Mindy

Location: Atlanta area

Age: 34

***: F

Hair/Eye Color: blue

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Tourism

Do you have any kids: No...but I love kids.

Do you have any pets: Sadly no because I rent. 

Favorite activities: 
Getting takeout from my favorite Thai restaurant and watching the latest movies from Red box. I travel a lot for my job, so in my off time I tend to choose at home or local activities. I enjoy playing tourist. I also have recently taken up running, and although my pace matches that of a snail, I love it. I'm planning on running the next Wine & Dine half marathon at Disney World...it will be my first Disney run.

Favorite movie: Meet the Robinsons, Tomorrow land, Aristocats

Favorite color(s):blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse 

A little bit about yourself: 
I love to laugh and joke around. My job is awesome but I'm not opposed to relocating...as long as I can still get my Disney fix!

A little bit about your ideal match: 
If you are handsome and goal oriented then you definitely have my attention. But if you could make me laugh until it hurts, you may just have me at hello! I am looking for a guy with a good heart, someone that loves and respects his parents, and a man strong in his faith. I want someone that is happy in his work, and if not, then striving to do something else. A guy that enjoys life.


----------



## v3rs3

First Name: Jon

Location: Columbus, OH

Age: 29

***: M

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: Athletic/a few extra

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Dealership wholesale parts manager

Do you have any kids: 1 boy, 8 years old

Do you have any pets: 1 Pembroke Welsh Corgi

Favorite activities: Playing hockey, going to Disney, snowboarding, going to festivals/flea markets

Favorite movie: Fever Pitch, Guardians of the Galaxy, Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Aladdin, Flounder

A little bit about yourself: Just a positive, hard working guy.  I have my son full-time.  Huge hockey fan.  Love vintage Japanese cars.

A little bit about your ideal match: Positive attitude, has goals in life, quirky, can have fun doing anything, passionate about the things in their life.


----------



## bamacmac

Name : Christy

Location : AL

Age : 35

*** : F

Ethnicity: White

Hair/Eye Color : Brown / Brown

Body Type : Tall (5'10"), curvy
(currently working hard to lose/get back in shape!)

Occupation : Nanny to 4 great kids

Do You Have Any Kids : No

Do You Have Any Pets : Yes, 1 dog, named Izzy. 

Favorite Activities : Anything Disney related (the parks of course and movies)  sports (college football and nascar...enjoy going to games and races), being outdoors (hiking/walking, the lake/beach), reading, movies, watching the DIS Unplugged podcasts. Just signed up for my first runDisney event...the 5K during the PHM weekend!

Favorite Movie : As far as Disney movies go: Mary Poppins, Tangled, Beauty & the Beast, The Little Mermaid, Cars, Toy Story, all of the POTC movies, all of the Marvel movies. Non-Disney: Most recently I loved Jurassic World, The Princess Bride, Twister...too many to list. But I do love watching movies (just nothing scary!).

Favorite Color(s) : Red

Favorite Disney Character(s) : Mary Poppins, Chip & Dale, Mickey, Belle Rapunzel, Belle

A Little About Yourself : I'm mostly a very positive person who is able to find the good in almost any situation. I am close to my family and love spending time with them. I love my job as a nanny and adore the kids I keep. I have been with them for 7 years. I am originally from NW Georgia, but have been in Birmingham for 17 years now. However, I am planning to move to Orlando next summer! I purchased an AP recently for the first time. I was there last month and will be there again in December and February. I love to travel and love road trips. I've visited 30 states and want to eventually visit them all.  I am often described as genuine, sweet and thoughtful. I have a degree in history and criminal justice from the University of Alabama at Birmingham...thought I wanted to go to law school. I was wrong. Haha. 

A Little About My Ideal Match : My ideal match would have to be honest and able to communicate easily. He would be a Christian. He would be funny, smart, educated and kind. He would have a good job, but believe that there is more to life than work. He would have a good relationship with his family, love the Disney parks and love to travel. He would like kids and dogs. And while I'm making a wish list here, he would be somewhat tall...lol.


----------



## bantha09

First Name: Caleb

Location: Cincinnati, Ohio

Age: 24

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:   Dirty Blonde/ Blue

Body Type: 5' 10” and slim

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Evening Room Service Supervisor at a four star hotel

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Cooking, cycling, reading, board games and/or a good beer with friends

Favorite movie: Muppet Treasure Island, Alice in Wonderland

Favorite color(s): Blues of all hues, and Lilac

Favorite Disney character(s):   Donald, Figment, and Gonzo

A little bit about yourself: I am someone with a bit of a Neverland mentality, and take enjoyment in the simple things in life, like a good book or the scent of flowers on a spring breeze. I love to cook, especially for others, and am a semi avid cyclist, because personal fitness and health is important to me, but so are the fatty and chocolatey foods life has to offer. I can be serious when I need to, but what is the point of life if you can't have a little fun. I am someone who is always willing to put the needs of others in front of my own, and I am happiest when I am making others happy. I am close with my family and love spending time with my parents and 3 younger siblings.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is someone who is willing to let me cook for them in trade for their time. They also must be accepting that I am not the manliest man in the world, I love flowers and scented candles, Lilacs and Lily of the Valley especially. In short, someone who likes to have fun in life. Oh, and must love Disney, but I feel that goes without saying.


----------



## goddess_rx

This is such a neat idea! Okay, here goes...

First Name: Yujin (as in “ 'you' and me” and “ 'gin' and tonic”)

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 29 (as of July 2015)

***: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black/brown

Body Type: A little extra

Ethnicity: Asian (Korean-American)

Occupation: Pharmacist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities:
This is going to sound nuts, but I enjoy type A, OCD-like activities (e.g. cleaning, making lists, checking things off of lists) – it's total stress relief for me. I really like planning vacations too, especially those involving Disney. I kind of dabble in a lot of interests. For example, I was a certified TurboKick instructor for a time and I own a ukulele (but have yet to learn how to play correctly).

Favorite movie:
Disney – _Cinderella_, _The Great Mouse Detective_, _The Sword in the Stone_, _Alice in Wonderland_, _Sleeping Beauty_, _The Parent Trap_, _Summer Magic_, _Frank and Ollie_
Non-Disney – _Singin' in the Rain _and many many more!

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s):
I love Disney villains, especially Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, Drizella, Lucifer, Madam Mim, Prince John, Sir Hiss, Professor Ratigan
Non-Disney villains - Gus, White Rabbit, Flora, Fauna, Merryweather, Archimedes, Edna Mode

A little bit about yourself:
I'm planning to move back to the Chicagoland area to be closer to family, but this will be a slow and gradual process. I have an older sister who just accompanied me to WDW this past May. I enjoy listening to S_erial_, _This American Life_ and _Wait, Wait...Don't Tell Me! _podcasts during my workday commutes.

A little bit about your ideal match: Neat freak. Independent. Respectful to elders. Kind. Disney obsessed.


----------



## renderman7

First Name: Luke

Location: Land Down Under

Age: 30

Gender: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde

Body Type: Stoic

Occupation: IT Systems Specialist

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: Watching movies, playing games, reading books and visiting Disney(land,worldetc)

Favorite movie: Jurassic Park, Who Framed Roger Rabbit

Favorite Disney Character: Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I run my own website, where I review games and movies, talk about geeky things and generally have fun. When I am not working on that, I am practicing many, many voices, not for a career, just because I want to.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, the parks and having fun in general, but also someone who likes to stay at home from time to time, order in and see what is on Netflix. I am not against people from other countires, moving would not bother me. As long as there is a spark, I know adventure can be found as well


----------



## Stefecatzz

First Name: Stefanie

Location: Pompano Beach, FL

Age: 35

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: CS Rep (Currently attending school online for Bachelors in Environmental Science)

Do you have any kids: See below. 

Do you have any pets: One dog, one Amazon parrot, two rescue Budgies

Favorite activities: Going to the parks as much as possible, being outdoors, watching shows & movies, spending time with my animals, surfing the internet.

Favorite movie: There are so many! But here's a few.. Hard Day's Night, The Avengers, Grease, Garden State, X-Men Series, Tangled, Peter Pan, Beauty and the Beast, Breakfast at Tiffany's, The Lion King, Finding Nemo, Annie, Serenity, Alice in Wonderland, and I'll stop now. 

Favorite color(s): Indigo, Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Anna, Merida, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Mickey, Donald, Belle, Genie, Mushu, Esmeralda, Jiminy Cricket, Dumbo, Peter Pan.

A little bit about yourself: I'm originally from NJ/NE PA, moved to Baton Rouge after completing the DCP in Spring, 2003 & currently live in S FL w/plans to move to Orlando soon. I love animals, being outdoors almost anywhere, and would like to start jogging again (not a fan of working out indoors). My dream job would be studying birds & environmental sustainability & I would love the opportunity to work for Disney again!

A little bit about your ideal match: Common interests & goals, sense of humor, honest, knows how to communicate and obviously loves Disney!  I like to relax in the parks or at home sometimes & appreciate quality when it comes to food & drinks so someone who shares that interest as well.


----------



## autoracepr989

First name: Nicole

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 29

Sex: female

Hair/eye color: brown/brown

Body type: a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Pharmacy Technician & Public Relations Consultant

Kids/Pets: no kids right now/ 1 black lab 

Favorite Activities: Running, going to sporting events, traveling for fun, hanging out with friends

Favorite Movies: Disney- Beauty & the Beast, Aladdin, & The Mighty Ducks
                        Non-Disney- Pearl Harbor, The Heart of Christmas, & Step Up

Favorite Color(s): if room color is anything to go off of I like the lighter blues & accents of dark blue or lighter coral/ orange

Favorite Disney Character(s): Always have fun interactions with Goofy, Pooh, & Tigger. Have to say though I do like Belle

A Bit about Me: I have a tech diploma in pharmacy technology & a bachelors in Public Relations. I work as a pharmacy technician when I'm home & do public relation consulting services for some athletes as well. I'm training for a half marathon in September & plan to do a 5k 6 weeks after that. I work 2nd shift so that limits a lot of options for me, but I love it. I've gone through a large heart break/loss & feel ready to join back into the world

A Bit about my ideal Match: someone who can make me laugh & smile. Someone who can get me to not take life as seriously as I do


----------



## Brittany Woody

First Name:Brittany

Location:Indiana

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Curvy working on losing weight though 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Healthcare

Do you have any kids:No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Netflix, singing, watching movies, cooking, shopping, anything outdoors, listening to music, watching sports.

Favorite movie:
Disney:Cinderella
All: The longest ride

Favorite color(s):blue, green, pink, and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy


A little bit about yourself: I have 6 siblings I'm in the middle. I plan on going back to school soon. I hope to move to Florida soon. I've always loved Disney! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to be a Disney fan! I prefer close to my age. I prefer somebody who doesn't smoke because I don't.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Name: Erika

Location: Indiana

Age: 42

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Height: 5’10”

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Travel agent

Do you have any kids: Two teenage boys

Do you have any pets: 1 cat

Favorite activities: Going to Disney World!   Traveling, traveling, and more traveling, reading, movies, cooking, shopping, and hanging with my boys

Favorite movie: Disney movies of course, also I love all the Harry Potter movies, LOTR, Twilight, Hunger Games, Marvel, Star Wars, basically any big nerdy franchise and I love it!

Favorite color:  Red or bright pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Goofy, Rapunzel, Elsa, really I love them all

A little bit about yourself: Graduated from Univ of Illinois in 1996, was a stay at home mom for many years and then became a travel agent once my kids were older.  Would love to move to Florida once they both graduate from high school and maybe even work for Disney.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone honest and kind with a nice smile and a great sense of humor.  Must love Disney World and be in touch with his inner child.   I have zero tolerance for liars and cheaters, I’d rather be alone than go through that again.  I just want to find someone to travel the world with and who has a positive outlook on life.  I’m definitely a glass is half full type of person... life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## Smerkzinwonderland

Hi my name is Dominique I live near Disneyland resort I'm 23 and have a 3 year old its been really hard to find someone who loves Disney as much as me and my son do ......


----------



## ScottlovesDisney

I gave up on Match and Christian Mingle BUT how can a DISNEY dating profile NOT be magical???

First Name: Scott

Location: Drexel Hill, PA (just outside of Philadelphia)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Screenwriter

Do you have any kids: Just one, and she's furry, see below : >

Do you have any pets: One dog, Brandi, an aussie shep./mix, who saves me on a daily basis

Favorite activities: Writing, movies, planning Disney trips, tossing Frisbees to Brandi, watching sports

Favorite movie: Too many!!!! But, non-Disney: The Dark Knight, Magnolia, Die Hard, Animal House, Thelma & Louise...Disney/Pixar: The Little Mermaid, Bambi, Pinocchio, Frozen, The Lion King

Favorite color(s): Red, Aqua

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Merida, Pinocchio, Bambi, Peter Pan

A little bit about yourself: I'm a writer so I'm doing something I love...I like being spontaneous...LOVE Disney World, Ocean City, NJ, Summer, Yankee Candles (yes, I'm a goof)...well, that's all for now. Thanks for reading and PM me if you ever want to chat!!

A little bit about your ideal match: Funny, smart, great sense of humor, share common interests, loves movies and Disney (of course), likes watching sports...and beautiful, inside and out.


----------



## Jillinwonderland

First Name: Jill


Location: Venice,FL

Age: 29

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Currently Administrative but, hoping to move into Marketing

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 1 dog; adopted from shelter. Mix of dachshund, pitbull and lord only knows what else.

Favorite activities:

Favorite movie: I can't name just one! But I do love other movies besides Disney/Pixar/Marvel.

Favorite color(s): Purple and Turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Aurora, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I have two degrees from USF (go bulls!). I love movies, books, music, basic really. Swimmer. Love Disney and am an AP holder. Independent and speaks my mind. Can also be fun and childish when the time is appropriate. Not into clubs and bars.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has his life together and wants a relationship built on friendship. I want my match to be my best friend and partner. Someone who is intelligent and can keep conversation. Who doesn't mind being random or staying at home and watching movies as much as he loves going out and going to WDW.


----------



## Greg H

First Name: Greg

Location: DISNEY WORLD

Age:20

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: dirty blonde green

Body Type: athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: US. Marine

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: I love the outdoors and sports, big into politics and just about anything !

Favorite movie: step brothers, die hard, inception

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter pan, nemo

A little bit about yourself:U.S. marine down here for 2 weeks just looking to meet a lady to enjoy the parks and area with

A little bit about your ideal match: a woman who loves to talk and dream. Around 5-5"8 tall. Hair color does not matter to me as all women are beautiful in many ways.


----------



## JazzyJ622

First Name: Jason
Location: Phoenix, AZ
Age: 31
Sex: Male
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue
Body Type: Average
Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT Manager & Wedding Entertainment Business Owner
Do you have any kids: None
Do you have any pets: Small Dog With Floppy Ears 

Favorite activities: County & Swing Dancing... Attending Local Sporting Events & Traveling
Favorite movie: Hangover Series
Favorite color(s): Teal & Purple
Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself:  I'm a boring jerk... I won’t open doors for you, in fact be careful as I will likely trip you as you go through the door for laughs and giggles. This could be the happiest date on earth! (If you're offended, then your parents didn't teach you how to take a joke) Disneyland Anyone....? (No, for reals. That question isn't sarcastic)  I have my life together - Education, Career, House, Car, and I live on my own. I love to travel (flying is the best)

A little bit about your ideal match: Should be someone that has a positive outgoing personality. Love Country music? I'll teach you how to dance. Love Weddings and Events? I can use the help. Are you Loyal, love to sing in the car and wear your hair down? Let's meet! Should go without saying... but would be nice to visit Disney a few times each year!


----------



## Bolt4Life17

Stefecatzz said:


> First Name: Stefanie
> 
> Location: Pompano Beach, FL
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Thick, Voluptuous, Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Medical Records Clerk (Currently attending school online for Bachelors in Environmental Science)
> 
> Do you have any kids: See below.
> 
> Do you have any pets: One dog, one Amazon parrot, two rescue Budgies
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to the parks as much as possible, being outdoors, watching shows & movies, spending time with my animals, surfing the internet.
> 
> Favorite movie: There are so many! But here's a few.. Hard Day's Night, The Avengers, Grease, Garden State, X-Men Series, Tangled, Peter Pan, Beauty and the Beast, Breakfast at Tiffany's, The Lion King, Finding Nemo, Annie, Serenity, Alice in Wonderland, and I'll stop now.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Indigo, Orange
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Anna, Merida, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Mickey, Donald, Belle, Genie, Mushu, Esmeralda, Jiminy Cricket, Dumbo, Peter Pan.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm originally from NJ/NE PA, moved to Baton Rouge after completing the DCP in Spring, 2003 & currently live in S FL w/plans to move to Orlando soon. I love animals, being outdoors almost anywhere, and would like to start jogging again (not a fan of working out indoors). My dream job would be studying birds & environmental sustainability & I would love the opportunity to work for Disney again!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Common interests and goals, sense of humor, honest, knows how to communicate and obviously loves Disney!  I like to relax in the parks or at home sometimes w/a few drinks & appreciate quality so someone who shares that interest as well.View attachment 109383 View attachment 109384 View attachment 109385


 
Hey Stefanie, for future reference you shouldn't put, "Thick, Voluptuous, Curvy" to describe yourself. You aren't giving yourself enough credit at all. In my clique of dudes, when someone is described with "voluptuous and curvy", it means they are very 'large', which isn't you. Give yourself some more credit!

Anyways, goodluck on finding Prince Charming!


----------



## Stefecatzz

Bolt4Life17 said:


> Hey Stefanie, for future reference you shouldn't put, "Thick, Voluptuous, Curvy" to describe yourself. You aren't giving yourself enough credit at all. In my clique of dudes, when someone is described with "voluptuous and curvy", it means they are very 'large', which isn't you. Give yourself some more credit!
> 
> Anyways, goodluck on finding Prince Charming!



Hey.  I sent you a PM.

Congrats, btw.


----------



## DisneyNinjaMom

TheOptiMystic said:


> *Sigh* Another year has gone by, and still no princess. Undaunted, I'm reposting yet one more time (seems to be an annual tradition)! Haven't been on the boards much at all, and realized I missed several messages (apologies to all). Counting the days until my next WDW visit later this year, so the fever is coming on, and I thought I'd get active again. In any event, here's my story...
> 
> *First Name: *Dan, but everybody calls me Dano. Like, since I was a kid. I spent decades fighting it, now I just embrace it!
> 
> *Location: *Central New York
> 
> *Age:* 46
> 
> ****:* M
> 
> *Hair/Eye Color: *Brown Hair/Hazel ("Mood") Eyes-Sometimes they're green, sometimes blue. I'm full of surprises!
> 
> *Body Type: *I'm 100% Italian and eat way too much pasta, so what's that tell you? LOL I am trying to shed some pounds right now. I wouldn't go so far as to say Pooh-sized, but I am definitely working on this.
> 
> *Ethnicity: *See above ;-)
> 
> *Occupation:* Employment Services Coordinator and also a Home Business Owner
> 
> *Do you have any kids:* No
> 
> *Do you have any pets:* Yes, one cat who is about as spoiled as a kid would be!
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Well, anything Disney of course. I am a musician-a drummer, if you call that a musician-and vocalist. Music is always around where I am. I believe that life should have a soundtrack, and mine always does, even if it's in my head. Speaking of soundtracks, I am a huge movie buff, and whether I am at the theater or watching on my home setup, I never tire of the art form.
> 
> *Favorite movie:* Absolutely impossible to answer. Constantly changing. One of my all-time favorites is one that not too many people have ever heard of, called "29th Street". Probably the best Christmas/Mobster (!!) movie ever made-maybe the only one! It's based on a true story, and is just phenomenal. Right up there with "The Godfather" and "Goodfellas" in my book. Best relatively recent movies that I absolutely loved were "Interstellar" and "Danny Collins".
> 
> *Favorite color(s):* Green, White, Orange and Blue. In no particular order, of course.
> 
> *Favorite Disney character(s):* In order: Stitch, Mickey, Grumpy and Animal (The Muppets are Disney property, so he counts, right?)
> 
> *A little bit about yourself: *I'll come right out and admit it-I'm a geek. I'm obviously a Disney freak, but my favorite Holiday is, and always will be Halloween. Love horror movies and haunted houses. It should be no surprise that my favorite attraction is the Haunted Mansion and I know the entire script for the whole ride. And yes, I'm a Rennie. If you know what that word means, you are as much of a geek as me! Ha!
> 
> Still a kid at heart, despite disguising myself as a responsible adult. I love fireworks and thunderstorms, so basically loud noises and light in the dark sky. The lack of proper grammar drives me crazy, and I strangely prefer the European spelling of words (doesn't "colour" just plain look better?). Not a big sports guy, despite constantly getting asked if I ever played football due to my stocky build. I'd rather go to an art show or a play. Would love to live in a castle (haunted is optional, but preferred). Liable to break out into song at random intervals. Powerless against buffalo chicken wings. Oh, the mighty power of chicken wings....
> 
> *A little bit about your ideal match: *Of course, looking for someone to share my love of Disney. I'm not looking for perfection, knowing I am far from it myself. As much as I know there's a lot of real life work involved, I still believe you can have a fairy tale. I am looking for that person to write the rest of my story with. My perfect match would probably be my duet partner in the car. If she's not afraid to turn that radio up and sing along as we cruise down that road together, it's a good chance we're made for each other.
> 
> I've always said I want to hopefully marry my best friend, and I never want to be one of those couples that you look at five years into their relationship and wonder why they're so miserable. I'd rather be that couple that's in their 80's and still holding hands.... while walking down Main Street USA, of course.


Hi Dano!  I just found this site today (web browsing time is often limited) and I came across this wonderful profile.  I would enjoy chatting with you, if you are so inclined.  My name is Heather.  I am 44, a divorced single mom (one son, age 14), and a math teacher at a therapeutic boarding school.  Obviously, I love Disney.  Give me a shout if you want!


----------



## Goofy1976

Anyone going to Food and Wine?


----------



## BobC

First Name: Bob

Location: Indiana (40 mins from Chicago)

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue eyes

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: ...Fish!

Favorite activities: Disney!....duh. Traveling, sports games, movies

Favorite movie: Saving Private Ryan, Apollo 13, The patriot, Tommy Boy

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!

A little bit about yourself: Leaving for Disney 8/29-9/3!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney and loves fun! No drama!


----------



## D23Ry

amandals2007 said:


> anyone think we should break this thread up into different states or regions since we are all over?



YES! I see so many people that are not even near me. disappointing  Would be nice by region at least.


----------



## BobC

Bolt4Life17 said:


> Hey Stefanie, for future reference you shouldn't put, "Thick, Voluptuous, Curvy" to describe yourself. You aren't giving yourself enough credit at all. In my clique of dudes, when someone is described with "voluptuous and curvy", it means they are very 'large', which isn't you. Give yourself some more credit!
> 
> Anyways, goodluck on finding Prince Charming!



I think that's a good thing though!! Some guys definitely like when a woman is voluptuous and curvy and is confident describing herself that way!


----------



## katyj26

Updating with pictures.
Also, I'm heading to WDW Sept 29-Oct 6, 2015!! And Feb 1-9, 2016!!

First Name: Katy 

Location: West Michigan

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: More to love, getting stronger everyday though!

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Order Entry/Accounting Assistant

Do you have any kids: No, but I would love to have a family in the future.

Do you have any pets: yes a dog 

Favorite activities: Everything Disney related!! Also bowling, crafts, and Team Trivia! Watching movies and TV and hanging with friends!

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast (Disney favorite), The Duff (current non-Disney favorite).

Favorite color(s): Blue, teal, and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I've been a Disney lover since I can remember. Graduated High School in 2007 and Graduated from Grand Valley State University in 2011. Love going to the Disney Parks! They are my home away from home! I have the three best friends I could ask for! Just looking for the right guy to complete me!

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to be a Disney lover but also someone who can talk sports with me. Must have a great sense of humor!


----------



## BW DISfan

..............


----------



## PghPixie

First Name:  Caitlin

Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Age: 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair; Blue-Green eyes

Body Type: A few extra pounds, but actively working on getting healthier

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Administrative Assistant in Product Development

Do you have any kids: Yes, 1 son (6)

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 dog (miniature dachshund)

Favorite activities: Traveling, going to concerts, sampling new beers, people watching

Favorite movie: Mary Poppins, Walk the Line, Silver Linings Playbook

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mary Poppins (and Bert), Daisy Duck, Woody

A little bit about yourself: I'm a lover of country music, craft beer, tattoos, and of course, Disney magic.  I'm pretty laid back and willing to try anything at least once (maybe twice, just to be sure).  I tend to be more on the quiet side (not shy, just quiet - there is a difference), which has helped me to sharpen my people watching skills. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone not creepy, fun and outgoing, with a sense of humor (sarcasm preferred!).  Someone who doesn't take themselves too seriously, but still knows when to buckle down.  Ideally not too far away, or at least open to the idea of relocating (way on down the line, obviously - I'm kind of stuck where I'm at for the moment).


----------



## melissainwonderland

First Name: Melissa

Location: Clearwater/Tampa, FL

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/green

Body type: curvy/average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: corrections

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Theme parks, the beach, elvis events, concerts, bowling, dancing, movies, anything fun

Favorite movie: non-disney - The Dark Knight , disney: mary poppins

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, mary poppins, alice, gaston

A little bit about yourself: I like a variety of things, I feel as though I was also born into the wrong era. I have a creative look on life and have a passion about everything I like. Ive lived in the Tampa Bay area my whole life. And have been going to Disney since I was 5. About to get my annual pass in a month!!! I also like Universal. I have a weakness for roller coasters. I pin trade too!

A little bit about your ideal match: hopefully they will like Disney as much as i do! They love life and have goals and dreams. Someone who can have fun but can be serious at the right moments. Humor is my favorite.


----------



## Tramp77

Hi Melissa...good morning! My name is Glenn. I happened to come across your Singles post while browsing through the boards this morning and think that we have the potential to be a pretty good match! Aside from Disney (which is why we're all here to begin with), I'm a HUGE Elvis fan! A little more about me, I live and work in Lake Mary, relocated down here from NJ about a year and a half ago with my company, Verizon. If you think you'd like to know more and maybe chat a little, I'd love to hear back!



melissainwonderland said:


> First Name: Melissa
> 
> Location: Clearwater/Tampa, FL
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/green
> 
> Body type: curvy/average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: corrections
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Theme parks, the beach, elvis events, concerts, bowling, dancing, movies, anything fun
> 
> Favorite movie: non-disney - The Dark Knight , disney: mary poppins
> 
> Favorite color(s): Black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, mary poppins, alice, gaston
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I like a variety of things, I feel as though I was also born into the wrong era. I have a creative look on life and have a passion about everything I like. Ive lived in the Tampa Bay area my whole life. And have been going to Disney since I was 5. About to get my annual pass in a month!!! I also like Universal. I have a weakness for roller coasters. I pin trade too!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: hopefully they will like Disney as much as i do! They love life and have goals and dreams. Someone who can have fun but can be serious at the right moments. Humor is my favorite.


----------



## melissainwonderland

Well thats cool! Elvis AND disney??? Thats unheard of lol! How do you do conversations on here?


----------



## Tramp77

melissainwonderland said:


> Well thats cool! Elvis AND disney??? Thats unheard of lol! How do you do conversations on here?



It's true lol! 

I tried to start a conversation with you but it's not letting me...I think because you're new to the site. Anyway, I'll just throw this out there for everyone to see lol...feel free to reach out to me at glenn7730@yahoo.com.


----------



## milza26

First Name: Anna


Location: New Hampshire


Age: 30 and ready to mingle


Gender: female


Hair/Eye Color: blonde/ green


Body Type: average/fit/athletic


Ethnicity: Caucasian


Occupation: Government


Do you have any kids: One son age 9.


Do you have any pets: yes, Miss Mitten a housecat but I love dogs and some other four-legged animals.


Favorite activities: bowling, dancing, sightseeing, hiking, camping, reading, listening to music, watching movies, and running (sometimes, it is a love/hate relationship).


Favorite movie: Oh this is a hard question! Some of my favorites are: Inception, Captain America, Clueless, Mulan, and Lilo and Stitch


Favorite color(s): purple


Favorite Disney character(s): Merida, Lilo, Mulan, Mickey, Baymax


A little bit about yourself: I love to smile, independent funny nerd, honest, down to earth, motivated, loyal, hard-working, and kind.


A little bit about your ideal match: I would like to meet a guy who likes Disney, honest, can hold a conversation, drug free, hard-working but makes time to have fun, sense of humor and respectful.


----------



## ThinkTink09

First Name: Chloe

Location: Northeast PA

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue

Body Type: Humanoid

Ethnicity: White girl

Occupation: Registered Nurse

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: fluff-ball of a cat. I have a soft spot for all animals.

Favorite activities: Hiking, biking, painting, going to the movies, enjoying nature, and traveling

Favorite movies: The Burbs and the Wedding Singer....Disney: Mulan

Favorite color(s): Blue/Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Ursula, Jack and Sally

A little bit about yourself: Fun loving gal with a sarcastic side - though I can be a bit of a goof ball too!
Family, friends, and faith are important to me; and I love nature and outdoorsy stuff. I enjoy learning about new things and visiting new places; and I love broadway musicals and rock concerts! I am currently addicted to the show Sherlock, but won't say no to an episode of Dr. Who either. On my next Disney trip I'm running the Food and Wine Half Marathon, and am super excited!! My friends would describe me as loyal, independent, and fun 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with a great sense of humor who can enjoy an intellectual conversation just as much as a silly one. It's a deal breaker if you like turkey legs or pork shanks**  

**I suppose I'm kidding


----------



## PamNC

Okay - I'll play but I think I'm the oldest.  :-(  

First Name: Pam 

Location: NC

Age: 53

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown

Body Type: Somewhere between athletic and toned and average - I guess.  

Ethnicity: Caucasian (native american & welsh ancestry) 

Occupation: Marketing & Advertising

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Oh my yes.  3 dogs, 2 cats, 4 horses. 

Favorite activities: Riding horses, walking, hiking, the beach, Disney, flowers, photography

Favorite movie:  Hard to say - so many.  I've had lots of years to watch movies.  Some favorites include A Beautiful Mind, When Harry Met Sally, American Beauty, Catch Me if You Can, Sideways.  I like movies with good character development.  

Favorite color(s): green, purple 

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Belle.  She's smart and doesn't follow the crowd.  

A little bit about yourself: I love nature and animals.  Live on a small farm... or rather - I live on some acreage that houses horses.  Not sure if "farm" is the right term.  I love to laugh and love time with friends. I'm extroverted but also like time alone.  I'm not a winter person - love warm weather.  The beach is a tie with Disney as far as my favorite locales.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone with spirit and soul.  Loyal, smart, funny and honest.  Loves the outdoors like me and likes to live life to the fullest.  Appreciating Disney - that would be a major plus.


----------



## Br'erBriere

First Name: Jeff


Location: Buffalo


Age: 33


Gender: male


Hair/Eye Color: Black/ Brown


Body Type: average/fit/athletic


Ethnicity: Caucasian


Occupation: Sales Account Manager


Do you have any kids: two daughters, 2-1/2 & 13


Do you have any pets: a black lab named Shadow


Favorite activities: Video games, going to the gym, fishing, golf, huge hockey fan, fantasy football, netflix, anything by water, planning disney trips and any travel, hanging out with friends!

Favorite movie: Die Hard, Dumb and Dumber & fav Disney movie has to be Mickey's Christmas Carol oh and Mr. Boogedy.


Favorite color(s): green


Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey


A little bit about yourself: Recently divorced & new to this whole meeting people thing again. Owner of OKW DVC. I work hard, love to laugh, smile and have a good time.  I have many goals in life and places I'd love to visit. I take things one day at a time and one breath at a time.  Life is short so make the the most of it! 


A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney! If you're active that's a plus.  If you can laugh at my stupid jokes no matter how dumb they are that's a plus.


----------



## MouseLovingMom

JasonDeyoung30 said:


> Well I haven't been on here in Forever, so here's my updated info. Hope to hear from ya!
> 
> Name: Jason
> 
> Location: Tampa, Florida
> 
> Age: 35
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Travel/Hospitality
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No, my baby dog passed away in March at 13 years
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disney
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue & Green
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a fun, honest, trustworthy, laid back, funny, Disney loving kinda guy. I am up for anything, had a love for Disney since I was 5 and still goes strong. I have an AP for Disney and love going to the parks. I like meeting new people along the way, I also have no issue going solo which I have many times but it's about time that I'd love to share the visits with a lady of similar interest  Age is just a number to me so of we click we click. I also love the beach, outdoors, traveling and a new found love of runDisney! If you go to the races send me a msg I'll be at Everest and Wine & Dine this year
> 
> Feel free to msg me if you think we'd click or you want to ask me anything or just want to talk
> 
> Most recent pic I have
> 
> View attachment 82129




The smolder LMBO  Sorry saw your pic and instantly Eugene from Tangled pops in my head when he tries to lay the smolder look on Rapunzel. ANYWAYS! So sorry about your dog btw lost my rottie a couple years ago she was 12 miss her sssooo much. When are you going to be at the food and wine festival? I am going Nov 11th-19th


----------



## MouseLovingMom

Going to WDW November 11-19th Would LOVE to meet up with someone at the food and wine festival or anywhere I suppose.  Plan on running away for some me time one evening and some random stranger company would be fun. Must be a kid at heart I want to have FUN!  

First Name: April

Location: Texas

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair blue eyes

Body Type: Not what it use to be, but I am on my way back! 

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Custom Sewing and Embroidery

Do you have any kids: Yes an amazing daughter named Zoe she is 5

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs and a bird

Favorite activities: Going to the park, chasing my daughter any where, theatre,  stitching out new designs, watching my daughter act, cooking, and getting back my old bod 

Favorite movie: This is a very very tough one for me... I am a movie buff. Favorite Disney movie though is Peter Pan if I have to play favorites. 

Favorite color(s): Blue close call with green though.. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Jane (from Tarzan and Jane in Return to Neverland), Robin Hood, Baymax, Mator, Baloo, EUGENE from Tangled (he makes me laugh), Blankie from the Brave Little Toaster and the Radio (he is a riot), ok ok I LOVE all things DISNEY  Even the villains! (except Prince Hans I was to shank him he is EVIL)

A little bit about yourself: I am all about family and my daughter is my world. Self employed and loving it not rich yet so if you want a sugar mama I am NOT the girl. Christmas is my favorite holiday!  I love making things sewing, embroidery, and cooking. I LOVE trying new things from food to just about anything. I love theatre! Aspire to make WDW a part of our regular schedule going on our 1st trip this November. Excited is an understatement! LOL

A little bit about your ideal match: Honest God fearing loving guy. Someone who is stable. If you can make me laugh that is a plus. Must be crazy about Disney of course!


----------



## idiocratic

It's been a while since I've posted anything so here is my come back!

First Name: Danielle or Dani

Location: MD

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair - naturally brown but currently dark brown with some blue streaks Eyes - brown

Body Type: Overweight but not ashamed by it. Been working hard a losing weight.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Jewelry sales

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A 1 1/2 year old dog named Olivia

Favorite activities: Watching hockey, listening to music, cooking, reading, playing video games, traveling

Favorite movie: Disney - Alice In Wonderland (Original animated version) or The Nightmare Before Christmas Non-Disney - Despicable Me, Sixteen Candles & Mallrats

Favorite color(s): Purple & Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse, Alice & Maleficent

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty laid back and just like to have a good time. I've been getting more active and traveling a lot more lately and I love it.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to have fun and loves to laugh. Someone who isn't afraid to be a kid at heart like myself.


----------



## stitchaholic

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]i am a 44 year old Canadian disney fan , I would love to meet someone who shares my addiction .
I am Canadian , but hate our cold weather . I love beaches , all things Mickey Mouse , being outdoors in all other seasons , hiking , cooking , zumba . I have a few extra pounds but am working at diminishing the curves , I am just more comfortable being smaller and want to stay healthy .

First Name: Shoshana or Shushy

Location: Hudson , QC

Age: 44

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and gold

Hair - brown

Body Type: very curvy , a few extra pounds on those curves

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: account manager and dispatch

Do you have any kids: 14 year old son , 16 year old daughter

Do you have any pets: 2 boxers , dexter & minnie and our cat charlie

Favorite activities: hiking , lying on a hot beach alternating with snorkling , cooking , DISing, zumba , bonfires , being a crazy football mom

Favorite movie: Disney - Lilo & Stitch , breakfast club ,

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch , DD , MM

A little bit about yourself: I do not sit still well , I can be competative , I love to laugh , I am passionate and not shy to express myself ,I love finding adventures , I love coffee & massages , great quality ingredients , soft smelling things like fresh laundry , warm vanilla

A little bit about your ideal match: responsible , honest , funny , confident , doesn't take himself too seriously


----------



## Secondstartotheright86

First name: Cynthia 

Location: Houston, TX

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/eye color: brown hair and hazel eyes

Body type: A little extra here and there

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: management in a veterinary office

Do you have any kids? None yet

Do you have any pets?  Shockingly enough no.

Favorite activities: watching movies of all kinds, walking/jogging, going to the beach, traveling, theme parks, shopping and meeting new people.

Favorite movie: Disney- Peter Pan and Beauty and the Beast, non Disney- Jurassic Park 

Favorite color: Orange 

Favorite Disney character: Peter Pan and Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I work a lot so my free time is limited but when I have it I try to enjoy it to the fullest, I can sleep when I'm dead, right? I love animals and love that I get to work with them everyday. I work closely with rescue groups in the city and it makes my day to see the changes we can make in these animals lives. I love going to DisneyWorld although I don't get to go as often as I'd like.  Some of the best parts of the trip are the planning phases though so I work on that often.  I'm still a big kid at heart and get excited over the weirdest things.  

A little about my ideal match: someone who is willing to try new things, accept me for who I am including all my faults, is honest and loves to have fun. 

* I will be posting a picture soon


----------



## Goofy1976

Any females in the 33-37 range it seems most of the posters are women who are 29 and I am almost 39.


----------



## Scarlet fire

Goofy1976 said:


> Any females in the 33-37 range it seems most of the posters are women who are 29 and I am almost 39.


31 here, browsing but have not put up a profile.


----------



## LadyLove

...


----------



## MouseLovingMom

Goofy1976 said:


> Anyone going to Food and Wine?


Yes!


----------



## MouseLovingMom

Gregarious85 said:


> First Name: Greg
> 
> Location: NYC (Bronx, NY)
> 
> View attachment 105689 View attachment 105694



When are you going back to WDW?  We have some things in common be sweet if you happen to be there for the food and wine festival this year lol


----------



## JediTink

First Name: Mandy

Location: MD/WV

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Human.  A curvy, pizza loving human, but that shouldn't matter.  Healthy and happy are what does 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Retail and a CT Cast Member

Do you have any kids: No!  But I am an awesome aunt to 2 nieces and 2 nephews.

Do you have any pets: None that live with me.

Favorite activities: Reading, video games, anything Disney, casual cosplay, tabletop games, binge watching Netflix

Favorite movie: Too many!  Disney: Hercules, Aladdin, Alice in Wonderland.  Others: Armageddon, The Whole Nine Yards, Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Favorite color(s): Hot pink, red, bright yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): I'm a classic Oswald and Mickey kind of girl, but Tinkerbell and Alice are up there on the list.

A little bit about yourself: I've never filled out/posted/whatever anything like this.  Ever.  Stranger Danger, be friends first, that whole thing.  I work a lot, I'm incredibly loyal to my friends.  Disney is in my heart and I'm passionate about it and many other geekdoms.  I'm a seasonal Cast Member so I get to go to Disney 4 times a year.  I'm a bit of a homebody, but just like to be with the people I care most about.

A little bit about your ideal match:  A love for Disney is assumed, but my match doesn't need to be obsessed, just appreciative.  I'm 31, I was done playing games years ago.  I'm looking for a guy who likes tabletop gaming and can hold their own in a game of Cards Against Humanity, then go home and binge watch Netflix with me.  I've got my life together for the most part and want a guy that has themselves together too.  I'm looking for someone to share and enjoy my life with.


----------



## Anned279

Name Annemarie

Location Scotland UK
Age 37
Sex female
Hair/eye colour
Ethnicity Caucasian 
Kids No
Pets No
Favourite movie Twister/Stand By Me
Favourite Disney Dopey/Beauty and the Beast
Bit about me - heading to WDW in October (solo for the first time!!) like to have fun, skiing, snowboarding, cycling, travelling
My match - usual stuff, good sense of humour, Prince Charming, sweep me off my feet! Lol


----------



## DisneyPrince1982

Goofy1976 said:


> it seems most of the posters are women who are 29 and I am almost 39.



That's not a bad thing brother, lol


----------



## WDW_Crazy

First Name: Derek

Location: Greenville, SC

Age: 49

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Salt and pepper hair, piercing blue eyes.

Body Type: A little chunky since I quit smoking seven years ago. (A hunka, hunka burning love)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT

Do you have any kids: Yes, two girls. 23 and 14.  Both know WDW well.

Do you have any pets: Yes, two dogs.  A big one and a little one.

Favorite activities: Road trips, travel and gastrotourism.  I especially love planning/researching my next trip to see the Mouse.  I am a Foodie.  I enjoy mowing the lawn and photography, but not at the same time.

Favorite movie: National Lampoons Family Vacation, Love Actually.

Favorite color(s):  Blue or purple.

Favorite Disney character(s):  Minnie or Goofy.

Two Favorite WDW Attractions per Park: MK - Haunted Mansion and Splash Mountain, EP - Mission Space and the old Test Track, AK - Kali River Rapids and It's Tough to be a Bug, DS - Tower of Terror and Muppets 3D.  (Rat, Schmat)

A little bit about yourself: Single Dad.  Divorced for seven years.  I've worked in IT for 25 years and the last 19 of those years at the same place.  I do my best to leave a trail of smiles everywhere I go.  I'm a good tipper.  I enjoy skipping down Main Street holding hands with a loved one.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Upbeat, smiles and laughs a lot.  Has to love WDW!  Just a generally positive person.


----------



## WDW_Crazy

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Name: Erika
> 
> Location: Indiana
> 
> Age: 42
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Height: 5’10”
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Travel agent
> 
> Do you have any kids: Two teenage boys
> 
> Do you have any pets: 1 cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Going to Disney World!   Traveling, traveling, and more traveling, reading, movies, cooking, shopping, and hanging with my boys
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney movies of course, also I love all the Harry Potter movies, LOTR, Twilight, Hunger Games, Marvel, Star Wars, basically any big nerdy franchise and I love it!
> 
> Favorite color:  Red or bright pink
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Goofy, Rapunzel, Elsa, really I love them all
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Graduated from Univ of Illinois in 1996, was a stay at home mom for many years and then became a travel agent once my kids were older.  Would love to move to Florida once they both graduate from high school and maybe even work for Disney.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone honest and kind with a nice smile and a great sense of humor.  Must love Disney World and be in touch with his inner child.   I have zero tolerance for liars and cheaters, I’d rather be alone than go through that again.  I just want to find someone to travel the world with and who has a positive outlook on life.  I’m definitely a glass is half full type of person... life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## parismeow

First Name: Paris

Location: Sydney, Australia

Age: 21

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/green

Body Type: curvy 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Event organiser

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: two cats: Bubbles and Nala

Favorite activities: planning my upcoming disney trip, spending time with friends, going to the theatre etc.

Favorite movie: Clueless, Lilo and Stitch, The Devil Wears Prada

Favorite color(s): Purple, pink (how cliche)

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Alice, Cinderella

A little bit about yourself: I love to plan things, hence my career in Event Management. I just finished a degree in business majoring in Events. I am young at heart and love disney. I love musical theatre, and have been to New York twice ( my heaven!). i love to travel! if i am not planning a holiday i am lost. I am very enthusiastic about my passions in life, and have difficulty finding people who are interested in the same things i am. Christmas is my favourite holiday, in fact i neglected to take down the christmas tree this year... it got to july and thought well, i might as well leave it up now! i love to throw/host parties! i love theming.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who can accept me for who i am, and enjoy the same things i do. Someone who likes animals, disney, and if possible - Musical theatre. Someone who likes to have fun, and doesn't take life to seriously. Someone who isn't afraid to dress up for the occasion.


----------



## Oathkeeper13

Sorry I don't think online dating is for me. However I wish everyone else lots of luck finding their true love.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

First Name: Josh 

Location: Jacksonville, FL(soon to be Orlando)

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Bald and Brown Eyes

Body Type: Chubby? I dunno lol. Pic is in profile 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Collections(please don't hate me)

Do you have any kids: None that I know of(joking, I hope)

Do you have any pets: A black cat named Ghost

Favorite activities: football is king. Love it more than anything, even Disney. I love movies and reading. Playing sports and video games. Disney is a given. Also love Universal Studios. 

Favorite movie: Jurrasic Park is my all time, favorite. Star Wars of course. Favorite Disney movie is probably Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Teal and Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Chip and Dale!

A little bit about yourself: I am freaking hilarious. I can get anyone to laugh and love being around people. I am a HUGE extrovert and love when we have the yearly meets ups from the board. I am also a huge nerd. Comics, video games, anything like that I love. I will debate comics with you all day. 

A little bit about your ideal match: has to be outgoing. I don't mind a little shyness, but I can't handle too quite. Has to be able to at least put up with my love of football. Of course being a Disney fan is a must. Likes to travel. Doesn't mind dressing up in heels for a night out. But can do the jeans and flip flop thing as well. 

Hit me up if you wanna chat. I've made tons of friends on this board and always welcome more. Prefer you live kind of close to me because I have done the long distance before. I am open to it though.


----------



## Ariel's sister72

First Name:Laura 

Location:Boston area

Age: 43

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: reddish/blue

Body Type: slightly curvy


Occupation: food service worker

Do you have any kids:none

Do you have any pets:2 cats

Favorite activities: traveling , singing, reading

Favorite movie: the Little Mermaid of course

Favorite color(s):blue and green

Favorite Disney character(s):Ariel

A little bit about yourself: single, Disney loving female who can't seem to find prince.  Love traveling to new places and love all things Disney.  Enjoy singing in a  local chorus.

A little bit about your ideal match:looking for my prince Eric, has to also like Disney or at least support my Disney addiction.


----------



## eimmi07

Updating

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 26

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Lead Stocker for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?) I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years.  I love to travel and looking for new places to travel. I also collect vinylmations; although they are not as popular compared to the past.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.

It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

*Updating…You fall and get back up again!*

First Name: Megan

Location: Orlando, FL…5 mins from WDW

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: curvy 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher and seasonal CM at WDW

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: WDW, Universal, the beach, going to movies, runDisney events, spending time with family/friends, traveling, reading, and going to concerts. 

Favorite movie: Disney-Peter Pan  Non-Disney: Top Gun 

Favorite color(s): blue and pink 

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I just started my 5th year as a teacher in the Orlando area and love it here!  I did the Disney College Program and Professional Internship in 2008-2009. I'm originally from Pittsburgh, PA and love the Steelers, Penguins, and Pirates! I don't travel as much as I used to since everyone loves coming to WDW for vacations but my non-favorite WDW spot is Vail, CO.  I've been on two Disney Cruises and want to do more! I am close with my family and they visit often.  On weekends, I like going to the parks, the beach, seeing movies but I also enjoy spending time at home watching movies/cooking dinner and using the pool at my apt. I have had long distant relationships so I'm not opposed to them but would prefer that the distance be close enough for at least weekend visits/dates.   

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys doing to to Disney and the theme parks, enjoys traveling but also likes to relax at home on occasion. Someone who wants to have children.  I love my 37 children at school but would like some of my own! Someone with a sense of humor, bring me flowers from time to time, and push me to challenge myself.


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

MouseLovingMom said:


> The smolder LMBO  Sorry saw your pic and instantly Eugene from Tangled pops in my head when he tries to lay the smolder look on Rapunzel. ANYWAYS! So sorry about your dog btw lost my rottie a couple years ago she was 12 miss her sssooo much. When are you going to be at the food and wine festival? I am going Nov 11th-19th


Nov 5-13


----------



## Carirae

Found my Prince Charming!!


----------



## Princesspolly0110

First Name:  Samantha

Location: Kansas City Mo

Age: 23

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: Redhead/blue eyes

Body Type: Normal??

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Hairstylist/home business owner

Do you have any kids: Nope. Although someday I hope to!

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: I like to home decorate, plan Disney trips, I run a home business, reading, baking

Favorite movie: im more of a TV girl. But lion king, the little mermaid and malificent are some of my Disney favorites

Favorite color(s): Turquiose, hot pink anything with glitter lol

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, rapunzel, lilo

A little bit about yourself: welllll I love Disney. Anything Disney. I have a batch of nieces and nephews that I love spending time with. Potential boyfriend must love kids  I'm hard working and motivated. I love the Kansas City royals. And KU Jayhawks. Rock chalk! 

A little bit about your ideal match: MUST LOVE DISNEY!!!! Hahahaha (hence why I'm posting this here) My ideal match must be fun, willing to laugh and enjoy everything that is around them no matter how tough or complicated life can get sometimes. Someone with a good head on her shoulders who also knows how to take care of themselves. Preferebly in the age range of 24-28/29. And idealy not too far away.


----------



## Princesspolly0110

Communicore1991 said:


> First Name: John
> 
> Location: Central New Jersey
> 
> Age: 22 turning 23 in December
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average/Athletic
> 
> Occupation: Information Security
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Nope, not a pet fan (though I did have fish with Mickey heads on their tails!)
> 
> Favorite activities: Getting frozen yogurt and coffee with friends, watching football
> 
> Favorite movie: Disney: Monsters Inc? Toy Story? TOO MANY CHOICES!
> Non-Disney: Ferris Bueller's Day Off and Breakfast Club
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love Disney (duh why else are we here?) especially EPCOT and Matterhorn in Disneyland. I'm a great listener and really enjoy just hanging out. I truly appreciate the little and simple things in life.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I want to meet a lady who not only loves Disney as much as I do, but someone who can be my best friend, doesn't want to constantly go out partying and drinking, and would consider a great night with her man as simple as cuddling on the couch while watching a movie and eating baked goods (We'll make them together if you want!)
> 
> I don't post my picture publicly. Will gladly send via PM though



Why does your profile have to be a year old


----------



## Goofy2015

This is unique, why not?

*First Name:* Matthew

* Location:* Tulsa, OK

* Age:* 28

* Sex:* Male

* Hair/Eye Color:* Brown/Brown

* Body Type:* The typical body type

* Ethnicity:* White

* Occupation:* Tax Accountant

* Do you have any kids:* None

* Do you have any pets:* None

*Favorite activities:* Obviously, Disney, but I am into sports, hanging out with friends, and involved in the community

* Favorite movie:* Since this is a Disney board. The Lion King, Toy Story, Aladdin, Star Wars 

* Favorite color(s):* Blue and Green

* Favorite Disney character(s):* Goofy, Genie, Buzz Lightyear, Gaston (hey, just because how over the top he is), Darkwing Duck

* A little bit about yourself:* Let's see I obviously like Disney and the Disney Theme Parks. I try to continue learning more and more about the Walt Disney Company. I grew up in Kansas City and now live in Tulsa. I am big into sports and I am a fan of the Kansas City Royals, Kansas City Chiefs, Sporting KC. I attended the University of Kansas and got my bachelors and masters in accounting. With going to KU, my favorite sports team to follow are the Kansas Jayhawks.

* A little bit about your ideal match:* I mean it would make it way more compatible if my ideal match liked Disney. But, I would say all I am really looking for is someone that is fun spirited, responsible, smart, and doesn't take everything serious. A good sense of humor is probably needed too.


----------



## jmercer25

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> First Name: Josh
> 
> Location: Jacksonville, FL(soon to be Orlando)
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Bald and Brown Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Chubby? I dunno lol. Pic is in profile
> 
> Favorite movie: Jurrasic Park is my all time, favorite. Star Wars of course. Favorite Disney movie is probably Aladdin



Are you me two years in the future?  Are we rich?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

jmercer25 said:


> Are you me two years in the future?  Are we rich?




Yes. When the time comes, bet it all on Blue. You will understand at the time


----------



## MouseLovingMom

JasonDeyoung30 said:


> Nov 5-13



Sweet I will be at MK on the 11th, Epcot the 12th, and Hollywood Studios your departure day on Friday the 13th


----------



## CD_Tink

First Name: Charmaine

Location: Northern California

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Eye blindingly white. Dutch, Irish, Scottish

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A dog and a cat

Favorite activities: Reading, video games, going on walks, vacationing to Disney, experimenting with Pinterest recipes

Favorite movie(s): I thoroughly enjoy Star Wars, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, and any single thing Disney puts out. If I absolutely had to narrow some Disney favorites they would be Wall-E, Up, Alice in Wonderland, Peter Pan, Pinocchio, Tron Legacy, and all 4 (soon to be 5) Pirates of the Caribbean movies.

Favorite color(s): Purple, royal blue, emerald green.

Favorite Disney character(s): Tink and Belle.

A little bit about yourself: I am 24 and living in Northern California. I enjoy spending my time writing, reading, watching Netflix in bed, playing video games, and exercising. I have been told by many friends that I am a nerd, which I completely embrace. I have a very sarcastic and silly sense of humor that not everyone gets, but it makes me unique! I graduated college in 2013 with an ATA in Medical Assisting. I have been a Disney fan since the age of 18 months, and visit Disneyland at least once a year.

A little bit about your ideal match: I hope to find someone who embraces my love of Disney, and will not judge me or tire of my constant Disney vacation planning. I am looking for someone who matches my sense of humor, and has a fun childish imagination at times.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

First Name: Kristen

Location: VA

Age: 41

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Brown

Body Type: Average- Tall I am 5'10

Ethnicity: W

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: Y

Do you have any pets: Y

Favorite activities: The beach, travel, Reading, Walking

Favorite movie: Hmm.. The Holiday

Favorite color(s): Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Love Disney Theme park, not so attached to characters...

A little bit about yourself:  I am a kind, stable person who likes to have fun, but also likes to enjoy quiet.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would like someone like me. Lol


----------



## #1DopeyFan

First Name: *Lane (middle name)*

Location: *Central Missouri*

Age: *38*

Sex:  *Female*

Hair/Eye Color:  *Brown/Blue*

Body Type:  *Average*

Ethnicity:  *Caucasian*

Occupation: *Sales Manager*

Do you have any kids:  *3*

Do you have any pets:  *No*

Favorite activities: *Spending time with my kids and watching them play sports, Netflix (currently obsessed with Sons of Anarchy), walking/going to the gym, concerts, DISNEY WORLD, eating out*

Favorite movie:  *Pretty much all Disney and Pixar, Star Wars, Harry Potter, Rocky(s), Jurassic Park(s), really, this list could go on for days*

Favorite color(s):  *Turquoise*

Favorite Disney character(s): *Tink, Dopey, Baymax and of course, Mickey*

A little bit about yourself: *My life right now revolves around my children, and they keep me pretty busy, but I wouldn't have it any other way.  We truly enjoy spending time together, and I love that!!  Doesn't mean there isn't room for someone else in my life though.  *
*I love pretty much all things Disney and LOVE going to the parks.  I love to travel but haven't done much other than Disney for the last 5 years, after getting divorced.  But I'm ok with that for now.   I enjoy going to the gym and although I still have some work to do, I'm about 25 #'s down, and am happy about that.    *

A little bit about your ideal match:  *Ideally, fun to be around, muscular, honest, faithful, kind....age and ethnicity doesn't matter.  A love for Disney would obviously be a huge bonus. *



[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/tarkin1211/media/394cf62b-2cb9-442e-b1b9-be1233180e5c_zpssjfxrbt5.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Kathryn Rogers

*First Name:* Kathryn

*Location:* Currently Lexington, KY but moving in the next 3-9 months

*Age:* 24

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Blonde/Hazel

*Body Type:* Average

*Ethnicity:* White

*Occupation:* Engineering Management

*Do you have any kids:* None

*Do you have any pets:* Dog, 3yr old dachshund mix named Charlie

*Favorite activities:* Work , seasonal activities (ie. hayrides in the fall, ice skating in the winter), checking out new places or trying something new. (never checked out a cave until I moved to KY)

*Favorite movie:* Disney-wise: Princess and the Frog, Lion King. Otherwise crime/thriller types.

*Favorite color(s):* Green and grey

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Tiana, Chip, Daisy, Dug, Phoebus.

*A little bit about yourself:* New Jersey born and bred, went to NY to get my degree in Chemical Engineering and have since lived in  North Carolina, Indiana and Kentucky for work. My favorite things other than Disney are my dog, the NY Giants, and trying to cook.

*A little bit about your ideal match:* Someone who is driven/serious but who knows how to let loose and be VERY silly. Smart, fluent in sarcasm, and loves dogs.


----------



## disrunaddict522

Prince charming has been found


----------



## Communicore1991

Kathryn Rogers said:


> *First Name:* Kathryn
> 
> *Location:* Currently Lexington, KY but moving in the next 3-9 months
> 
> *Age:* 24
> 
> *Sex:* Female
> 
> *Hair/Eye Color:* Blonde/Hazel
> 
> *Body Type:* Average
> 
> *Ethnicity:* White
> 
> *Occupation:* Engineering Management
> 
> *Do you have any kids:* None
> 
> *Do you have any pets:* Dog, 3yr old dachshund mix named Charlie
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Work , seasonal activities (ie. hayrides in the fall, ice skating in the winter), checking out new places or trying something new. (never checked out a cave until I moved to KY)
> 
> *Favorite movie:* Disney-wise: Princess and the Frog, Lion King. Otherwise crime/thriller types.
> 
> *Favorite color(s):* Green and grey
> 
> *Favorite Disney character(s):* Tiana, Chip, Daisy, Dug, Phoebus.
> 
> *A little bit about yourself:* New Jersey born and bred, went to NY to get my degree in Chemical Engineering and have since lived in  North Carolina, Indiana and Kentucky for work. My favorite things other than Disney are my dog, the NY Giants, and trying to cook.
> 
> *A little bit about your ideal match:* Someone who is driven/serious but who knows how to let loose and be VERY silly. Smart, fluent in sarcasm, and loves dogs.



Hey Kathryn, don't have enough messages posted for me to PM you yet but where are you moving to? Back to NJ?


----------



## BW DISfan

..........


----------



## Kathryn Rogers

Communicore1991 said:


> Hey Kathryn, don't have enough messages posted for me to PM you yet but where are you moving to? Back to NJ?


My job currently has me on a rotational program, so it's possible I could be sent to NJ but not likely. I won't know where I'm going until maybe a month before I go. 
You can e-mail me at 4rogerk@gmail.com if you can't PM


----------



## Ashley D

First Name:  Ashley

Location: Houston, Texas

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, green eyes

Body Type: I am what I am.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I work in special education at public school (Board Certified Behavior Analyst)

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: I can have fun doing anything! I just enjoy life. I can have fun going out being adventurous or I can have just as much fun at home.

Favorite movie: Hook, A Mirror Has Two Faces, Peter Pan, Cinderella, romantic comedies

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Tinkerbell, Cinderella, Maleficent,

A little bit about yourself: I am 33, never married, no kids (but I love kids), great job I love, close with my family. I am happy with my life, but if someone comes along to share my life with then that is just a bonus.

A little bit about your ideal match: Positive, easy going, content, loves dogs and kids, funny


----------



## LadyLove

...


----------



## princessnikitaa

Okay, normally, I would never do something like this.. because it is COMPLETELY out of my comfort zone.. but long story short.. I lost a bet, so I have to post this... and they told me "you'll never know what can come out of this". I don't know how I feel about this whole online seeking for dates thing.. but I've been told I need to get "with the times". 

Here it goes....

First Name: Nikita

Location: Massachusetts

Age: 20, 21 in May 2016

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Natural Black Hair, Almond Brown Eyes.

Body Type: Short and curvy, I think... I'll tell you this: my hips don't lie.

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: I am a full time student, and I am a full time receptionist for a Non-Profit organization!

Do you have any kids: No...

Do you have any pets: My cat is my prince. I want to own a large dog one day.

Favorite activities: Well, I'm super busy with work and school, as you can imagine, but in my spare time I love to travel, hangout with my friends, shop, watch movies, go out with family.. Honestly anything. I'm trying to get to outside stuff.. I just have to get used to it. haha.

Favorite movie: Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End, and Jurassic Park/ Jurassic World.

Favorite color(s): White and Aqua Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mike Wazowski, Captain Jack Sparrow , & Donald Duck.

A little bit about yourself: Well, I'm a hard worker, over analyzer, and I am obsessed with Disney (obviously). I am a young girl with an old soul. I've been told I'm wise beyond my years and I take great pride in that.  I am on a every day journey to appreciate every detail of my life. I have certain goals in life I am working hard to achieve (these goals do involve yearly trips to Disney, and raising a dog family). I love my family and friends, and try to have a good time in every situation that I am faced with!

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm not too sure about my ideal match. I try not to get into specifics. I'm not one of those people who are on a "search" for these kind of things. I believe things just happen, and they happen organically. I'm most importantly looking for someone to be my friend, and then whatever becomes of that will soon fall into place.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Zip-a-dee-doo Revue

We wish everybody the best of luck! We found our Happily Ever After on these boards.


----------



## Kellie_G3

Goofy2015 said:


> This is unique, why not?
> 
> *First Name:* Matthew
> 
> * Location:* Tulsa, OK
> 
> * Age:* 28
> 
> * Sex:* Male
> 
> * Hair/Eye Color:* Brown/Brown
> 
> * Body Type:* The typical body type
> 
> * Ethnicity:* White
> 
> * Occupation:* Tax Accountant
> 
> * Do you have any kids:* None
> 
> * Do you have any pets:* None
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Obviously, Disney, but I am into sports, hanging out with friends, and involved in the community
> 
> * Favorite movie:* Since this is a Disney board. The Lion King, Toy Story, Aladdin, Star Wars
> 
> * Favorite color(s):* Blue and Green
> 
> * Favorite Disney character(s):* Goofy, Genie, Buzz Lightyear, Gaston (hey, just because how over the top he is), Darkwing Duck
> 
> * A little bit about yourself:* Let's see I obviously like Disney and the Disney Theme Parks. I try to continue learning more and more about the Walt Disney Company. I grew up in Kansas City and now live in Tulsa. I am big into sports and I am a fan of the Kansas City Royals, Kansas City Chiefs, Sporting KC. I attended the University of Kansas and got my bachelors and masters in accounting. With going to KU, my favorite sports team to follow are the Kansas Jayhawks.
> 
> * A little bit about your ideal match:* I mean it would make it way more compatible if my ideal match liked Disney. But, I would say all I am really looking for is someone that is fun spirited, responsible, smart, and doesn't take everything serious. A good sense of humor is probably needed too.




Ever go down for MNSSHP?  Solo trips before? Nervous about going solo!


----------



## Kellie_G3

First Name:Kellie

Location:Northwest, Indiana

Age:25

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown hair, Hazel eyes

Body Type: Bigger but trying to lose weight .. think I carry myself well though  

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: County Govt

Do you have any kids: No, someday definitely

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 dogs

Favorite activities: Traveling!, Getting to Disney when I can, anything outdoors and trying new things... seeing new places

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, Little Mermaid, Anything scary besides that

Favorite color(s): Green, Pink, Light Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Ariel, Jasmine

A little bit about yourself:
I am kind of tall 5'9,  I love to laugh and smile and make others laugh and smile.  I love to travel and see new places.  Kind of a history person and would love to see more historic places.  I just finished college and started a new job, so I want to keep that for a while but also move away from Indiana some day.  Love diff kinds of music.  Even though losing weight and bigger than guys want.. trying to lose it, give talking a chance while I lose the weight.  I think I have a great personality that will make up for it for now  

Ideal Match:  Someone taller than me but other than that, someone who loves to travel, laugh, close to family.  Someone who likes to be outside-- camping, bonfires... Someone who loves Disney of course and would do at least a trip or two with me a year.. at least until moving closer


----------



## megveg

*I cant remember if I posted this or not but here we go anyway!

First Name: My name is Meghan, you can call me Meghan or MegVeg, never ever just Meg )

Location: I live in Massachusetts, currently looking for some land to build my house on. 

Age: I'm 25 but I turn 26 in November

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown eyes and naturally brown hair, but I go between brown and then blonde w/ black.

Body Type: I couldnt accurately describe my body type right now cuz its changing lol

Ethnicity: My skin is white, my heritage is french candian/italian/irish

Occupation: I currently work at a liquor store but I have a plan to start my own business within the next 2ish yrs

Do you have any kids: No kids, and I do not plan on having them. 

Do you have any pets: I have 2 dogs. My older dog, Digs, is 11 and a golden lab/grey hound mix we rescued from Mexico, and my baby Mieve (I call her minnie mo) is 5 and shes a mix of we-dont-know-what (she looks like a dingo!) and shes from Thailand, a rescue from the illegal dog meat trade.

Favorite activities: twitter, NASCAR, camping, watching movies, reading, singing, yoga, disney podcasting 

Favorite movie: Labryinth

Favorite color(s): purple, teal and grey

Favorite Disney character(s): Dumbo, Rapunzel, Zero and Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: Im a 25 yr old looking to build a house and settle down with someone that is passionate about the same things I am and is looking to create a life together that keeps us both happy and satisfied.

A little bit about your ideal match: Im looking for a strong, solid guy that has most of his life together, has a job, has a car, has the spare time and energy to develop something true and real with me. Im not looking for another disney friend, Im looking for the person that I can share my life with WHILE sharing the love of disney with. I am so ready to build something solid, loving and lasting  *


----------



## Rosa Lena

First Name: Rosa

Location: Currently in Lombard, IL trying to get myself to Florida =)

Age:25

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Red hair/ blue or green eyes (they change colors)

Body Type: Average height, slim 

Ethnicity:White

Occupation:Receptionist

Do you have any kids:Not at the moment, would like some in the future

Do you have any pets:1 yellow lab and 1 cat

Favorite activities: Traveling, being outside, trying new things, having fun enjoying life

Favorite movie: Toooo many movies to try and pick

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Another tough one...Stitch, Peter Pan, Simba, Timon and Pumbaa

A little bit about yourself: Love Disney (obviously) =D try to get there at least once a year if not more if I can, a little kid at heart, laid back and chill, love to laugh and make others laugh, family person.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone I can get along with, be myself around, sense of humor. I'm really not picky =)


----------



## Anthony Linkens

When will you be in Disney.  I'm here now till the 22nd.  I live in the North East corner of CT (just off 290/395).




megveg said:


> *I cant remember if I posted this or not but here we go anyway!
> 
> First Name: My name is Meghan, you can call me Meghan or MegVeg, never ever just Meg )
> 
> Location: I live in Massachusetts, currently looking for some land to build my house on.
> 
> Age: I'm 25 but I turn 26 in November
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown eyes and naturally brown hair, but I go between brown and then blonde w/ black.
> 
> Body Type: I couldnt accurately describe my body type right now cuz its changing lol
> 
> Ethnicity: My skin is white, my heritage is french candian/italian/irish
> 
> Occupation: I currently work at a liquor store but I have a plan to start my own business within the next 2ish yrs
> 
> Do you have any kids: No kids, and I do not plan on having them.
> 
> Do you have any pets: I have 2 dogs. My older dog, Digs, is 11 and a golden lab/grey hound mix we rescued from Mexico, and my baby Mieve (I call her minnie mo) is 5 and shes a mix of we-dont-know-what (she looks like a dingo!) and shes from Thailand, a rescue from the illegal dog meat trade.
> 
> Favorite activities: twitter, NASCAR, camping, watching movies, reading, singing, yoga, disney podcasting
> 
> Favorite movie: Labryinth
> 
> Favorite color(s): purple, teal and grey
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Dumbo, Rapunzel, Zero and Mickey Mouse
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Im a 25 yr old looking to build a house and settle down with someone that is passionate about the same things I am and is looking to create a life together that keeps us both happy and satisfied.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Im looking for a strong, solid guy that has most of his life together, has a job, has a car, has the spare time and energy to develop something true and real with me. Im not looking for another disney friend, Im looking for the person that I can share my life with WHILE sharing the love of disney with. I am so ready to build something solid, loving and lasting  *


----------



## megveg

Anthony Linkens said:


> When will you be in Disney.  I'm here now till the 22nd.  I live in the North East corner of CT (just off 290/395).



Im in Disney Nov 28th - Dec 1. What part of CT? Im familiar with Putnam/Thompson area


----------



## Anthony Linkens

I'm in Danielson, exits 93-91. Is there any way to send private messages here?  I will be home Thursday night, maybe we can get together back home?


----------



## Anthony Linkens

I think my previous reply came in as a regular post and not a reply..  That's what I get from trying to post from my phone.. lol

I live in Danielson which is the town just south of Putnam.  Putnam is exits 97-95, Danielson is exit 93-91.  I was trying to figure out how to send a private message here but can't seem to find that as an option.  I am getting back home Thursday afternoon, maybe we can meet up when I get home?  I don't want to post my phone number or email in a public forum, but if you have kik you can add me there, my kik id is mrjax38.  



megveg said:


> Im in Disney Nov 28th - Dec 1. What part of CT? Im familiar with Putnam/Thompson area


----------



## Ilivetogo

Anthony Linkens said:


> I'm in Danielson, exits 93-91. Is there any way to send private messages here?  I will be home Thursday night, maybe we can get together back home?



You can PM after having 10 posts.  Just go on the boards and post a few more times!!


----------



## Anthony Linkens

Thanks



Ilivetogo said:


> You can PM after having 10 posts.  Just go on the boards and post a few more times!!


----------



## nbrmommy2005

First Name:  Danielle 

Location:  Kernersville, NC 

Age:  38  (39 on 11/5)  --  I am 5'11  - tall   

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:   Hazel eyes 

Body Type:  Curvy/ a few extra pounds   

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:   Spanish professor 

Do you have any kids:   1 -- 10 year old son

Do you have any pets:   yes - 1 Labradoodle

Favorite activities:   I love to travel, walk around the lake, work in the garden when time permits and do a few Netflix binges.  

Favorite movie:  The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s):   Purple  

Favorite Disney character(s):   Daisy Duck, Mickey and Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself:   I have been a teacher for 15 years and am currently working on my administration license.  I have the summers off and tend to travel a lot during that time.   I am easy going and do not like a lot of confrontation.    

A little bit about your ideal match:    I would love for my match to be as tall or taller than me.   Someone that likes to cruise and visit Disney.   Having a stable job and goals in your life.


----------



## SnowWhiteOz

First Name: Jessica

Location: Canberra, Australia

Age: 28(29 is fast approaching!)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average but getting Athletic 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Public Servant (Federal Government)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 dog - a Maltese x Toy Poodle called Edie

Favorite activities: Travel, Baking, Movies and Disney

Favorite movie: Of all time - Wizard of Oz, Disney - tie between Snow White and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): At the moment - blue and yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White (obviously), Mike Wazowski, Jafar and Tiana

A little bit about yourself: I'm always planning my next vacation. I love to bake and am one of those people who get their colleagues fat with baked goods. I've taken up running this year and am enjoying it far more than I thought I would.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who can make me laugh, who also loves Disney (and if you're on here I'm assuming you do), who enjoys dining out and travelling and I'm a sucker for a tall guy with an accent.


----------



## xDisneyAngelx

First Name: Melissa

Location: Coral Springs, FL

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Currently Unemployed due to car accident

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: Traveling, Dancing, Singing, Bowling, Skating, Biking, Hiking, Boating, Fishing, and many more

Favorite movie: Too many to list

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Too many to list

A little bit about yourself: I am sweet, kind, loving, generous, loyal, respectful, caring, honest and trustworthy. My favorite foods are Jamaican, Italian, American, Greek, Chinese, Japanese, BBQ, and Mexican. I enjoy all types of music except country. My favorite genre of movies are everything except Horror. People say I have a great sense of humor and great personality. If there is anything else you would like to know about me feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Kingslayer

First Name: Joshua

Location: DFW, TX

Age: 33

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown

Body Type: Athletic (more or less)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: My background is broadcast television, though I'm training to (hopefully) become a firefighter.

Do you have any kids: Nope. Someday mayhap.

Do you have any pets: I do not, but I am an animal lover.

Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/weight training, going to the zoo, movies, eating sandwiches, backpacking, mountain biking, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding, eating sandwiches.

Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, Alien(s), The Terminator(2), The Fly, Pinocchio, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color: Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions. Eating sandwiches is not a must.


----------



## curiouserandcuriouser1989

First name: Megan

Location: Louisiana

Age: 26

Sex: F

Hair/Eye color: Brown, blue

Body type: Average-curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Museum Curator

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 kitten, Indy (short for Indiana Jones)

Favorite Activities: reading, movies, music, travel, musicals and plays, cooking & baking, spending time with friends and family, visit museums

Favorite movie: Can't decide just one...I could practically rent out my movies, I have so many!  Beauty & the Beast was my first film in theaters.  I adore Johnny Depp & try to see all his movies. 

Favorite color: blue, green

Favorite Disney Character(s): Belle, Alice, Aurora, & Figment  

A little bit about yourself: I'm an art historian & egyptologist.  Born and raised in Arkansas.  I am a christian (church of christ), and my faith is very important to me.  I love to travel and explore, visit cultural sites and museums, and try new foods and experiences.  I love to laugh and am a very sarcastic person.   I don't really drink and def. don't party. No smoking or drugs.  I've been to Disney 4 times, would love to go more, but I have to allocate funds to other travel too   I only care about major league baseball.  St. Louis Cardinals all the way!

A little about your ideal match: Kind, funny, clean-cut christian man with whom I can travel, watch movies and tv, be silly, and talk about anything from dumb movies to crucial topics like which Disney movie or WDW ride is best  .  No smoking or drugs.


----------



## lacetea

Hi everyone! This is my first time doing anything like this so I'm a little nervous. 
First Name: Danielle

Location: Minnesota

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Ash blonde/ blue-gray eyes

Body Type: Curvy but trying to get into shape

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: I work in retail

Do you have any kids: No, but someday.

Do you have any pets: Prince Eric's dog.  I have two old English sheepdogs and as much as I wanted to name one of them Max, my family vetoed that for Mason and Milo. At least Milo is a Disney name.

Favorite activities: I like reading, drawing, crafting and watching movies. I'm starting to get into Disney cosplaying which is a lot of fun. I'm also really interested in historical reenactments although I haven't gone to one yet.

Favorite movie: Cinderella, The Little Mermaid. Pretty much if it's Disney I will like it. As for Non Disney Movies, I love movies like Pride and Prejudice and The Princess Bride.

Favorite color(s): Lilac and sky blue.

Favorite Disney character(s):Cinderella, Ariel, Quasimodo, Goofy, Snow White, Minnie Mouse, Sally Finklestein

A little bit about yourself: A kid at heart, I still love to play dress up with costumes. I'm starting to get into Disney cosplay which is a lot of fun, so far I have costumes for Cinderella, Ariel, Sally and Tinkerbell. I get decked out for Halloween and the renaissance festival every year. I'm known at my job as their Disney princess. I love Disney with all my heart and it will continue to be a huge part of my life. I'm pretty creative and I love to craft and make things. I'd describe myself as shy until I get to know you and once I do, you'll see my goofy side. I'm a really big dreamer.

A little bit about your ideal match: I've always wanted to meet someone who loves Disney as much as I do. When I think of what I want in a relationship I really like someone who likes to laugh and have fun who isn't afraid to get a little silly sometimes. Someone who values honesty and is around my age. Plus, if you wouldn't mind dressing up with me for cosplay that would be really fun especially for Disney characters.


----------



## DisneyRyan

First Name: Ryan

Location: Carrollton, GA

Age: 26

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish brown/ Blue

Body Type: between slim, average, and athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Software Engineer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite movie: Frozen

Favorite color(s): Blue, dark red, dark green

Favorite Disney character(s): Elsa, Ariel, Belle, Captain Jack

A little bit about yourself: 
Never married.
I have a computer science degree and I'm currently working as a software engineer.
I play the trumpet at my church and I'm coming along pretty well on the guitar.
I like pretty much all types of music, but I don't like much rap.
I like to go camping, fishing, rock-climbing, and to the theater.
My faith and my family are very important to me.
I like sports. Soccer is my favorite. I played baseball for several years then switched to band.
My faith is very important to me.

Things I like to do:

Making things (just finished building a sailboat).
Playing the trumpet (working on the guitar).
Making my family laugh.
Anything Disney!

The first things people usually notice about me :

I guess from a distance, people notice that I am kind of tall and I have auburn/ginger hair. I am a bit soft spoken. I've been told I have a good sense of humor (usually one liners lol).

Anything else just ask =)

Pic is from 2014 but I like it


----------



## Clairey123

View attachment 135442 Claire

location: UK 

Age : 30


----------



## imationx

First Name: Steven

Location: Tampa, Florida

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blue/Green

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Entrepreneur

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 cat

Favorite activities: Photography, traveling, Disney World , riding bike.. exploring.

Favorite movie: Back to the future.

Favorite color(s): Blue and Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel and explore new areas. Disney World is one of my favorite things ever..although I do enjoy Universal Orlando as well. I love photography and have done it professionally in the past. I enjoy planning Disney trips and have been 30+ times. ( I lose count) I live about 1.5 hours away from Disney. I really enjoy learning about how Disney works behind the scenes and all the secret stuff. 4 parks in 1 day is fun if you can keep up!

A little bit about your ideal match: I like shorter girls being I'm only 5'5 but anywhere around 5'5 is cool too. Of course someone that loves Disney as well would be required. Someone that is very interested in the behind the scenes at Disney and how everything works.


----------



## easyd

Please delete


----------



## Kellie_G3

easyd said:


> First Name: Donald
> 
> Location: Milford, MA (Near-ish to Boston, kinda...)
> 
> Age: 36
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/hazel eyes
> 
> Body Type: Skinny
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Government
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, would like to someday
> 
> Do you have any pets: Nope
> 
> Favorite activities: Vacationing, esp Disney, cruising and Europe, museums/art, the beach, running
> 
> Favorite movie: Just watched Tomorrowland and really liked it, but my all time favorites are the 1960 Ocean's 11 and The Zero Effect
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue (I play Ingress, it's a long story...)
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey and Goofy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm an easy going person. I love to vacation, to explore new areas, enjoy shopping, going to the movies and music. I really want to move to SoCal or Florida soon! I hate the cold here in Massachusetts!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Disney lover (obviously!), not too much older or younger then me, and of a similar body type.
> 
> View attachment 137503



Is tomorrowland worth watching? I have been debating watching it... ah Boston Accent! My friend lives there .. So you have a disney trip planned soon?


----------



## QuantumSheep

OK, you got me. Let's try this thing.

First Name: Scott

Location: Brooklyn, NY

Age: 44

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White/Caucasian

Occupation: Software Engineer at Facebook

Do you have any kids: No (but plan to!)

Do you have any pets: No (but plant to!)

Favorite activities: Running, visiting Disney parks, running at Disney parks! Music production, eating

Favorite movie: It's a Wonderful Life

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Goofy, Wall*E, Anna (Frozen), Tramp, Mickey, Dory, and about 1000 more

A little bit about yourself: Been going to Walt Disney World since I was a kid -- somewhere along the way I realized it's even more amazing as an adult! I'm also a DVC member as of 2015 (woohoo!) so I've ensured plenty of Disney trips for the foreseeable future.

A little bit about your ideal match: FUNNY. A little Goofy. Kind. Laid-back. Fit -- a fellow runner would be amazing.


----------



## Kellie_G3

QuantumSheep said:


> OK, you got me. Let's try this thing.
> 
> First Name: Scott
> 
> Location: Brooklyn, NY
> 
> Age: 44
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: White/Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer at Facebook
> 
> Do you have any kids: No (but plan to!)
> 
> Do you have any pets: No (but plant to!)
> 
> Favorite activities: Running, visiting Disney parks, running at Disney parks! Music production, eating
> 
> Favorite movie: It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Goofy, Wall*E, Anna (Frozen), Tramp, Mickey, Dory, and about 1000 more
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Been going to Walt Disney World since I was a kid -- somewhere along the way I realized it's even more amazing as an adult! I'm also a DVC member as of 2015 (woohoo!) so I've ensured plenty of Disney trips for the foreseeable future.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: FUNNY. A little Goofy. Kind. Laid-back. Fit -- a fellow runner would be amazing.
> 
> View attachment 137773 View attachment 137774 View attachment 137775 View attachment 137776


----------



## Ericaxo0528

Since all the cool kids are doing it....


First Name: Erica

Location: South Jersey

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White/Caucasian

Occupation: Secretary

Do you have any kids: No 

Do you have any pets: Parents have 3 dogs but im not a huge animal lover 

Favorite activities: Working out with my trainer then counteracting my progress by hitting up the bar lol Oh and traveling of course (Disney is #1!)

Favorite movie: pretty much any dumb comedy 

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle 

A little bit about yourself: Ive been in love with Disney since my first trip as a toddler and feel incomplete if I dont return to the motherland at least once a year haha

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone outgoing and goofy but also driven and passionate


----------



## Goofy1976

Good to see a local lady here!


----------



## Goofy1976

Ericaxo0528 said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it....
> 
> 
> First Name: Erica
> 
> Location: South Jersey
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: White/Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Secretary
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Parents have 3 dogs but im not a huge animal lover
> 
> Favorite activities: Working out with my trainer then counteracting my progress by hitting up the bar lol Oh and traveling of course (Disney is #1!)
> 
> Favorite movie: pretty much any dumb comedy
> 
> Favorite color(s): green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Ive been in love with Disney since my first trip as a toddler and feel incomplete if I dont return to the motherland at least once a year haha
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone outgoing and goofy but also driven and passionate


Hey


----------



## Communicore1991

Ericaxo0528 said:


> Since all the cool kids are doing it....
> 
> 
> First Name: Erica
> 
> Location: South Jersey
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: White/Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Secretary
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Parents have 3 dogs but im not a huge animal lover
> 
> Favorite activities: Working out with my trainer then counteracting my progress by hitting up the bar lol Oh and traveling of course (Disney is #1!)
> 
> Favorite movie: pretty much any dumb comedy
> 
> Favorite color(s): green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Ive been in love with Disney since my first trip as a toddler and feel incomplete if I dont return to the motherland at least once a year haha
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone outgoing and goofy but also driven and passionate



Hey Erica and welcome! So where in South Jersey are you? Can't PM yet as you don't have 10 posts but would love to chat with you more!


----------



## disneydaddan

Hi all! Single 46 yr old dad from Mass here. I havent been to the "World" in 3 years and would love to get back. My 13.9 year old starts High School next year and am not sure if his interest will still be there but I can assure you that mine is.


----------



## court4short

First Name: Courtney

Location: Baton Rouge, LA

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average (Happy to say that after losing 80lbs over the last 4 years!)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Finance/Credit Unions (Administrator)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A fat cat named Anakin

Favorite activities: Reading, crafts, cooking, planning my next trip to Disney World or Disneyland, spoiling my nieces and nephews, crushing stereotypes, defying what's expected of me - the usual.

Favorite movie: Captain America: The Winter Soldier

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I recently flew to Orlando on a Thursday, spent Friday at EPCOT and then flew back home on Saturday just so I could say that I spent the entire day of my 30th birthday at the Food & Wine Festival (my first trip)! I have a 2015 Camaro, he's blue and his name is Steve Rogers (in true Steve Rogers fashion he managed to get himself scratched after one week - only he can pick a fight in a parking lot). I have 6 nieces and nephews and my goal is to eventually take them all to Disney World for their first visits (not at the sane time, dear LORD). I've got one down, 5 more to go!

A little bit about your ideal match: Fun fact! I am an equal opportunity employer! So I'd love to meet a guy or gal who shares some of my interests. Musts: open-mind, tolerance, humor.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

First Name: Josh

Location: Orlando, Fl(about to be, currently Jacksonville)

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Bald/Brown

Body Type: Chubby

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Collections

Do you have any kids: None that I know of 

Do you have any pets: A black cat named Ghost

Favorite activities: Umm. Football! It's my life. Reading is great. Watching movies. Sleeping. Of course Disney. Any theme park really 

Favorite movie: Star Wars Saga and  Jurrasic Park

Favorite color(s): Teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: I've always been the funny guy. Im comfortable in a large group speaking or just with a few friends. I love any theme park and NFL football. Would LOVE to start traveling more 


A little bit about your ideal match: She HAS to be outgoing. Doest need to be as outgoing as myself, but at least able to meet new people and not shy away! Loving theme parks and traveling is a must. Hopefully she is as comfortable in heels and a dress as she is in jeans and sneakers. Anything else is just icing on the cake; like is she loves football, or video games, or reading.


----------



## musicalgirl2010

First Name:Sami

Location: Wisconsin

Age:23

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Quite Curvy 

Occupation: I'm hoping to get a full time teaching job soon but right now I'm a substitute teacher. 

Do you have any kids: Nope but I think I'd like to someday

Do you have any pets: Nope but I really like dogs and kind of like cats depending on the cat. 

Favorite activities: Theatre, Watching Movies, I do play a few video games mostly casual ones, Reading, Writing

Favorite movie: I have a lot but I always say your favorite movie is the one you watch when your having the worst day ever so it comes down to I usually go to any of the Disney classics that came out when I was a kid, or Newsies. 

Favorite color(s): Pink is my favorite but I also like green, yellow, red and white and recently I've started to really like blue too. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle and Ariel but I also love Mickey! 

A little bit about yourself:I'm kind of quiet and generally prefer to have a quiet night in but don't think I'll never want to go out for a night!! I love to laugh I'm a relatively easy going person although I do have my moments.  I'm a total kid at heart.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who can make me laugh, it's one of the things I love to do. I would also like someone who is patient, understanding and of course loves Disney! If your willing to go with me to the theatre often that's a major plus!!


----------



## Goofy1976

Ok single guys and girls I want to help you out so planning this get together in 2016 at a suite and your welcomed to come just Pm me for the info.


----------



## Miked0292

Think its time for an update,

First Name: Mike

Location: Chicago , IL

Age: 23, 24 on 2/5

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde, with Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White /Caucasian

Occupation: Retail

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: not any more

Favorite activities: Traveling, Site seeing, paintball,

Favorite movie: Die Hard 1

Favorite color(s): Red,Blue,Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I am a decently open person, by that I mean if there is a question someone were to ask about me I rather have them ask me than trying to figure it out on their own. Been traveling to WDW for about 6 years now , kinda active during the warm months ,I try to be during the winter but playing paintball when it is 32 degrees out kinda kicks the wind out of you fast lol. If there something I would like to do more though it would be rock climbing , and metal working, odd combo but i enjoy working with my hands as well as the endurance of having to climb a 40 foot wall.

A little bit about your ideal match: Honestly someone who likes to be active but then at the same times likes to have those days where we would la around and enjoy each other company, looks do not really bug me, one feature if I can pick is that they are short compared to me , even though mostly everyone is , as I am 6'5.


----------



## PeterDisfan

I hope this is ok to post on here..lol   There's a new singles site called Mousemingle.com ,  don't know that much about it due to just joining..  So, if there are others on here that are single you may want to check it out..


----------



## coloredimage

I've posted here before but it was a couple of years ago so hey, why not?

First Name: Rachel (Elle on the DiS)

Location: near Worcester, MA

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: hair's red, eyes green-hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: middle school ELA teacher

Do you have any kids: outside of the 80 I have 5 days a week?  Nope.

Do you have any pets: dogs and cats

Favorite activities: traveling, going to museums, seeing a Broadway show, being in musicals, singing, quoting movies and TV shows, going to concerts, writing, exploring, learning new languages, taking pictures 

Favorite movie: oh goodness, Labyrinth, most Star Trek movies (old & new), Star Wars (original trilogy), The Princess Bride, Muppet Treasure Island, Clue, Mixed Nuts....I have eclectic tastes lol

Favorite color(s): purple, green, blue, yellow 

Favorite Disney character(s): Daisy Duck, Tiana, Aurora, Merida

A little bit about yourself: I'm always going.  I geek out about a ton of stuff and I hate being bored or lonely.  I hate driving but I love traveling (actually, that's not true - I adore driving around on the little country New England roads, but the second I go further than Connecticut on 95 my blood pressure rises but I love being on planes and trains or having other people drive in unknown places).  If I can go a day without making a movie reference in at least one class that I know will go over the heads of my students then I'm probably sick.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Well, besides someone who likes Disney, someone who's got an interest in traveling and trying new things. 

This is me from Disneyland this past summer:


----------



## Mousefanmike

First Name: Michael

Location: Pennsylvania

Age: 20

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Hazel

Body Type: Stocky

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Caretaker

Do you have any kids: NOPE

Do you have any pets: Yes, two dogs, two cats

Favorite activities: Watching movies, having fun doing nothing at all, exploring the world around me, and of course, WDW

Favorite movie: right now, The Martian

Favorite color(s): Purple or Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey or Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I am currently in college to pursue a career in nursing. I love photography, film and TV, and traveling

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone to go to Disney with and also understands my sick type of humor.


----------



## Kellie_G3

eimmi07 said:


> Updating
> 
> First Name: Paul
> 
> Location: Wisconsin
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Lead Stocker for food service at a private college
> 
> Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.
> 
> Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.
> 
> Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.
> 
> Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non Disney movie: The Blind Side
> 
> Favorite color: Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?) I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years.  I love to travel and looking for new places to travel. I also collect vinylmations; although they are not as popular compared to the past.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.



Wow luckky... 2 DCP's ... i had no luck but have a few friends in it right now!


----------



## katt789

I haven't been on here for a LONG TIME, but figured I'd update my profile on here!!

First Name: Katt

Location: Canada 

Age: 26

Sex:f

Hair/Eye Color: blonde/blue eyed

Body Type:athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: server

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: sadly nope. Dogs are amazing!

Favorite activities: Dancing, performing, photography,netflix, wine (lets be real)

Favorite movie: Wayne's World, Lion King, Mean Girls

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Lottie (princess and the frog) Lady Tremaine, Rapunzel, Belle, Ariel, Flynn, Aurora

A little bit about yourself: Well, I just moved back to Canada in Oct from working a year for the mouse on the Cultural Representative program for Canada. I grew up dancing, doing gymnastics and performing and hope to one day perform for Disney, especially in an overseas park. While living in Florida I grew to love and live photography and it's become a new passion.

A little bit about your ideal match:


----------



## pinkflamingos

Delete...


----------



## Communicore1991

Reposting for all the new people here:

First Name: John

Location: Central/Northern New Jersey

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Information Security

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope, not a pet fan (though I did have fish with Mickey heads on their tails!) 

Favorite activities: Getting frozen yogurt and coffee with friends, watching football, coaching speech and debate

Favorite movie: 
Disney: Monsters Inc? Monsters U? Toy Story? TOO MANY CHOICES! 
Non-Disney: Ferris Bueller's Day Off and The Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Blue

A little bit about yourself: I love the Disney parks especially EPCOT Center and Matterhorn in Disneyland. I'm a great listener and really enjoy just hanging out with people I like. I truly appreciate the little and simple things in life like spending time with friends and family. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I want to meet a lady who not only loves Disney as much as I do, but someone who can be my best friend, who like me isn't a huge fan of the bar/club scene, and who would enjoy cuddling on the couch while watching a movie and eating baked goods (We'll make them together!)

I don't post my picture publicly but will gladly send via PM though.


----------



## Anchored

Well, here goes nothing
First Name: Keri

Location: Moving to St Pete, FL

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: red/green

Body Type: tall, average build

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Accounting

Do you have any kids: two, 11 year old boy, 7 year old girl

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: Disney of course! Family time, swimming, beach, reading, netflix, Just Dance, shopping, board games, and Starbucks! I just like to have fun. I love singing and dancing, even though I am not particularly great at either!

Favorite movie: Disney - The Little Mermaid, non Disney - too many to name - I love comedies

Favorite color(s): Pink, red, purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Anna, Steamboat Willie, Stitch, Baymax

A little bit about yourself: I am usually shy when I first meet people, but love to have fun when I come out of my shell.

A little bit about your ideal match: easy going, TALL (I'm 5'11" and like taller guys!) loves kids, going out to eat, and Disney!


----------



## MrLight

I grew up in St Pete!!!  I don't live there anymore though


----------



## drayca

Have zero luck on getting any replies over on Mouse Mingle, so figure I'd try here.

First Name: Randall

Location: Jacksonville, FL

Age: 33

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Bald, brown beard/brown

Body Type: average-ish. 5'7

Ethnicity: whitebread

Occupation: warehouse manager

Do you have any kids: two, 14yr who lives with her mum and 1yr I have living with me half the time

Do you have any pets: nope

Favorite activities: theme parking, tennis, discovering new beer, singing

Favorite movie: too difficult to choose

Favorite color(s): silver

Favorite Disney character(s):

A little bit about yourself: pretty chill dude. I have lots of tattoos.  I host karaoke once a week. Total goofball who will never truly 'grow up'

A little bit about your ideal match: must be committed to never growing up, enjoy some drinks once in a while, and not take life too seriously


----------



## heatherrrrz

First Name: Heather

Location: Southern Connecticut

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown/greenish

Body Type: 5'9/averageish? I have long legs.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Corporate Receptionist

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: dog - english springer spaniel

Favorite activities: reading, tennis, Disney - planning trips that are nonexistent yet.

Favorite movie:
Disney: Tangled and Mary Poppins
Non Disney:  Dirty Dancing but it changes all the time lol

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel and Anna.

A little bit about yourself: It's really hard to write about myself? I'm working on my associates degree, hopeful to graduate by next may. I took around 3 years off from college to do medical assisting and then I realized it wasn't for me so I changed jobs and switched my major, I'm in school for my business degree. My favorite things to do are bake, play tennis, and plan my nonexistent Disney vacations. I'm still living at home with my parents (for some people that's a turn off so I figured I'd post that) I don't enjoy going out, I'm not really a fan of drinking either. I'm a huge Dallas Cowboys fan but I also root for the Pats as my hometown team. I'm also a Mets fan, recently got addicted to going to their games after a work trip.

A little bit about your ideal match: understand that I've liked guys before and have been burnt by them so I don't easily trust new people. I'd prefer a guy taller than me. Also, I'd prefer to start out as friends and then go from there because I have those trust issues. And as always, someone who loves Disney.


----------



## contraption22

First Name: Mike

Location: Pennsylvania

Age: 38

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Brown

Body Type: Lil extra, and making progress in the right direction

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Data Analyst

Do you have any kids: No, but I'm an awesome uncle.

Do you have any pets: No, but I am a dog lover.

Favorite activities:Motorsports, movies, reading.

Favorite movie: Jaws.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald.

A little bit about yourself: I'm single, never married. I've been to Disney World in '85, 2000, 2013 and 2015.

A little bit about your ideal match: She'd have to have a silly side, and a great appreciation for sarcasm. Grown up enough to have a good sense of responsibility, but not so grown up that she forgets how to have fun.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

First Name: Hannah

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 22

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average

Occupation: Graduate student

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope.

Favorite activities: Going to see theatre, watching Netflix, getting drinks with friends, reading, traveling! 

Favorite movie:
Disney:  Aladdin
Non-Disney: Harry Potter! 

Favorite color(s): Brown

A little bit about yourself: I love to tell corny jokes (I was once a Jungle Cruise skipper!) and I'm currently a graduate student studying School Psychology. I obviously love the Disney parks and I'm also a gigantic Harry Potter fan; I go to conventions and such. I also really love to travel and want to visit every Disney park around the world! 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal person is hard working and ambitious, loves Disney, is a bit geeky/nerdy, and wants to see the world!


----------



## BaltimoreLauren

First Name: Lauren

Location: Baltimore, MD

Age: 29 (30 in 23 days!)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown/sometimes black hair, blue/grey eyes.

Body Type: Average/Atheletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: consultant for a few comic dealers/companies, I also work in a gym part time.

Do you have any kids: Not yet.

Do you have any pets: a dog. 

Favorite activities: driving, working out, traveling, taking naps, cooking, fixing pinball machines, video games, reading comic books, going to baseball and football games, spending a lot of money at Disney...

Favorite movie: The Dark Knight, The Awakening, Ringu, Pride and Prejudice, Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella (2015), 

Favorite color(s): blue, black, purple, silver

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Ariel, Elsa, Wreck it Ralph, 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a nerd. Seriously. Comic books and pop culture are a big part of my life. I'm very easy going and I really enjoy meeting new people. Some say I'm a bit of a workaholic.

A little bit about your ideal match: Driven, adventurous, family oriented, good sense of humor.

Here's a pic of me from last summer at Disneyland.


----------



## MrLight

I've always wanted to ask this.  Is "family oriented" code for wanting children?


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

XXXX


----------



## SarahBeth79

Repost

First Name: Sarah

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 35

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Red/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: none

Favorite activities: anything outdoors and disney

Favorite movie: finding nemo

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I'm a fun loving teacher that loves to travel, of course my favorite place to travel to is the house of mouse.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm bi, so I like both men and women, so I'm looking for another person that enjoys traveling and can hold a good conversation. Must love Disney!


----------



## heather7marie

First Name: Heather 

Location: Nashville, TN

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/ brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Corporate Trainer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a black lab mix named Ellie Belle.

Favorite activities: Traveling, attending concerts, DISNEY

Favorite movie: Disney - Tangled and Up; Non-Disney: A League of their Own, Grease, Forrest Gump

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel 

A little bit about yourself: I travel a few times a year for work and when I'm not traveling for work, I'm usually planning my next "fun" trip. I just purchased an annual pass to Walt Disney World, so I'm aiming to make it down at least three times over the next year. Although I don't attend as many concerts as I used to, I still like going to shows when I can. Music is my life and my taste is very eclectic. If I could live on the road, I'd be set.  I'm very close to my family, despite the fact that they all live out of state.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm obviously interested in someone who shares my love of all things Disney. My ideal match would also enjoy traveling (not exclusive to just Disney trips) and music. I would prefer for him to be between 28 and 35 years old, but age isn't a deal breaker. Must be family oriented and must love animals.


----------



## disneydude365

First Name: Cameron

Location: North Georgia

Age: 23 (april 18th is bday though)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Average/slim

Occupation: currently not working, but volunteer a lot 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: yes a dog, and i call her Shilo lol

Favorite activities: reading/writing, photography, video games (kingdom hearts, disney infinity) going to the beach or WDW lol also love pools, or just watching tv or going to the movies

Favorite movie:  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, and Peter Pan 

Favorite color(s): green

A little bit about yourself: I love the Disney parks but favorite park is Magic Kingdom! love to meet characters still lol, I've had a lot of medical issues growing up, but through it all i have always proved i don't give up (was told i wouldn't be able to handle middle school but i did, was told i wouldn't graduate high school except for 5 additional years with bare remedial graduated in only one additional year with honors, was told id be permanently wheelchair bound but got out of the chair with intense physical therapy (still have to be careful and not over do it in the parks i use a scooter) and oh yeah was told i wouldn't live past 13 years old I'm about to turn 24. i do still have some issues but they are under control and shouldn't take away what people think of me i always try to spread hope to other people.

A little bit about your ideal match: needs to love disney as much as me and be just a big a kid at heart when we visit the parks lol. someone kind, caring, and honest. Also a best friend is ideal too


----------



## FLPrincess33

First Name: Christina

Location: Tarpon Springs, FL

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: curvy a few extra pounds

Occupation: self employed

Do you have any kids: yes a 13 year old boy and a 11 year old girl

Do you have any pets: yes 2 dogs and a cat

Favorite activities: reading/writing, photography, video games, going to local parks, beach or a pool, traveling, history, anything Disney!,watching tv or going to the movies. Spending time with friends and family

Favorite movies: Beauty and the Beast, Monsters Inc., Wall-E, Saving Private Ryan and any scary movie

Favorite color(s): green, red and black

A little bit about yourself: I am pretty laid back with a good if sarcastic sense of humor, I love going to Disney anytime I can whether it is solo or with my kids. I run a makeup business online and luckily make enough to fund a few trips to Disney a year along with a couple day trips. If you want to get to know me send me a PM

A little bit about your ideal match: needs to love disney as much as me and must love kids. Im looking for someone I can start off friends with and build from there. Someone I can talk to about anything and someone who appreciates my nerdy side haha distance and age dont really matter


----------



## samiam19

First Name: Samantha

Location: CT (I'm in NY fairly often, though)

Age: 23 (24 in a few months)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Thin, 5'2

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Currently in between jobs

Do you have any kids: No, but I definitely would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: No, but I have puppy fever!

Favorite activities: going out to dinner or to the movies, planning, reading, shopping, spending time with family/friends, vacationing, and writing.

Favorite movie(s)
Disney: Aladdin, Tangled, and The Little Mermaid.
Non-Disney: A Walk to Remember, Frequency, Sixteen Candles, and Titanic.

Favorite color(s): This one's easy...PINK!

Favorite Disney character(s): Aladdin, Ariel, Genie, and Jasmine.

A little bit about yourself: I absolutely love Disney, but sadly I have not been to any of the parks yet. I'm definitely looking to change that in the future...the very near future, hopefully! I graduated from college in 2013. I'm talkative, but I'm a great listener if you have a story to tell. I enjoy going out, but I'm just as happy staying in. I'm a huge Harry Potter fan. My idea of a marathon involves watching ten season of Friends in a month or five seasons of The Walking Dead in a week. I'm a caring, easy going person who wants to live life to the fullest. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A guy who loves Disney as much as I do! I'm looking for a partner-in-crime; someone to share life's adventures with.


----------



## eimmi07

Updating

First Name: Paul

Location: Madison, Wisconsin

Age: 26 (27 in April)

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Retail Supervisor for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. (My birthday is April Fools Day so I can be a little goofy right?) I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel. I also collect vinylmations; although they are not as popular compared to the past.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.

It wouldn't hurt to make some Disney friends on here as well.


----------



## Splatty

First Name: Anthony

Location: Bradenton Fl

Age: 19 (20 on April 23)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair

Body Type: skinny but toned.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: nadda

Do you have any pets: 2yr old puppy named Leia

Favorite activities: swimming, going to the gym, games, and watching YouTube vids of Disney

Favorite movie: Impossible to answer

Favorite color(s): blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan

A little bit about yourself: grew up going to wdw multiple times a year, watching all those Disney movies on vhs! I can remember in Grand Floridian, there's a little tv for kids that's still there, watching movies as a 5yr old waiting for the monorail. About five years ago we started going to Universal for obvious reasons.
Came back to MK last yr for the first time in quite a while.

I've had a super hard past six months so for the first time ever, I'm going to MK by myself! I'm really just going for a me day hoping for that magical Disney!

I'll be at MK April 4th all day. So if anybody wants to hook up, msg me!

A little bit about your ideal match: not much to put here. I mean be cute, I guess.


----------



## SarahSnow

First Name: Sarah

Location: Indiana

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retention Specialist at a Community College

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Spending time with my family, going to the movies, shopping, concerts and museums.

Favorite movie: Disney: Currently, Wreck-It Ralph  Non-Disney: Sixteen Candles

Favorite color(s): Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Baymax, Merida, Princess Jasmine, and Sadness from Inside Out

A little bit about yourself: I am a big family person, it's one of the most important things for me. I love to go to museums or art galleries. I have a twin sister who is my best friend. I love rom coms, I'm a  TV Junkie, a Syfy Geek, a History Buff, a Capricorn, a Anglophile, and a big Pop Culture enthusiast. I've only started to really be into the Disney theme parks recently because my grandparents moved to Florida and now when we visit them we can visit Disney too.

A little bit about your ideal match: He has to be a family person. Can make me laugh. Honesty is very important. Goal-oriented. A good listener. Someone who would like to travel. Likes to go to the movies but also likes to stay at home. Someone who can keep me grounded.


----------



## Matt W

First Name: Matt

Location: Finger Lakes Area, New York

Age: 23

Sex: m

Hair/Eye Color: Blue

Body Type: Pooh Sized
Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Parts Driver for Advanced Auto Parts

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog

Favorite activities: Spending time with my friends and family, going to the movies, playing video games, hanging out with friends.
Favorite Disney Movies: Aladdin, Toy Story, Monsters Inc, Big Hero 6, Inside out, Lion King
Favorite non-Disney Movies: Anything with Batman, Harry Potter, Transformers, Star Wars, Star Trek, and most 80's action movies.
Favorite color(s): Red, Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Baymax, Aladdin, Genie, Scar, Pooh, Jim Hawkins.
A little bit about yourself: I am a big family person, it's one of the most important things for me. I love to go to movies. Some time I feel like I was born in the wrong decade. I love old records...like 50's to 80's, and from Polkas to Movie sound tracks. I love singing along to my favorite songs in the car. I love reading Manga, and comic books...but normal books are ok to ;-) I enjoy a good bad movie just as much as the next guy. I also really like Red Skelton, Abbot and Costello, and the Three stooges...

A little bit about your ideal match: Would love to Travel, but would enjoy a night out or a night in. Someone who loved the Lord and Disney as much as I do. They also would have to at least tolerate Transformers. Someone who I can geek out with and rock out with


----------



## itsthatdisneygirl

First Name: Pam

Location: Celebration, FL

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/ Hazel

Body Type: Average to curvy

Occupation: Accounts Receivable

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, a manx cat named Picard

Favorite activities: Disney of course, Hanging out with my friends and grabbing drinks and food, going to concerts and art shows, car shows.

Favorite Movie: There are soo many I can’t pick one but a good round about list would be Deadpool, Star Wars, Harry Potter, Hunger Games, Jurassic Park, Forgetting Sarah Marshal, Talladega Nights, Oliver and Company, Newsies, Nightmare Before Christmas, Robin Hood (Disney version)

Favorite color: Light/aqua blue

A bit about yourself: I’m a very easy going down to Earth girl who obviously loves Disney. I am fully of corny jokes and often sarcastic and crack myself up. I take my work seriously but I love to have fun when I’m not working. I’m very honest and open so I never divert a question feel free to ask

A bit about your ideal match: Someone who makes me laugh and has a great sense of humor. Someone who also enjoys going to Disney often. I need to feel comfortable in pajama pants and a hoodie if we end up dating and staying in.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

First Name: Josh

Location: Kissimmee 

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Bald/Brown

Body Type: Chubby? I dunno 

Occupation: Cast member for Rivers of Light 

Do you have any kids: None that I know of 

Do you have any pets: Yes, a cat named Ghost who I miss so much and haven't brought him for my move yet 

Favorite activities: Considering I moved to Orlando to be closer to the theme parks, I will go with that. Also a HUGE NFL fan(Go Jags). Reading and watching movies. 

Favorite Movie: either Jurrasic Park or Empire Strikes Back 

Favorite color: Teal

A bit about yourself: I am an outgoing guy and love meeting people. I crake jokes all the time and love making fun of myself as well.  I am loyal and kind though. If I consider you a friend I will defend you and go to great lengths to help you out. 

A bit about your ideal match: Someone who love the parks(mainly Disney) as much as me. I mean the atmosphere and everything. Doesn't mind going many nights in a week, but is ok with not going as well and try other things. Must be able to put up with my football love as well. Also a girl who likes dressing up in heels for a nicer dinner, but ok with sweats for a night in


----------



## GetUpTop

First Name: Bill

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue-Green

Body Type: Average I guess?

Ethnicity: White dude

Occupation: DJ/Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Rock climbing, skiing, watching Philly sports, motorcycles

Favorite movie: The Goonies

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Flik!

A little bit about yourself: Laid back but moderately outgoing. I like having fun! I'm always up for a new adventure, and I'm currently (like always) planning a Disney trip for whenever the stars align. I like extreme sports, riding my motorcycle, and being a general goof.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone to go on adventures with, somebody that would like to grab a beer at a dive bar but hop on the classy train here and there, and someone that can jump on the back of my bike! (I have a helmet for you, don't worry).

Feel free to PM me, I'd love to chat.


----------



## besweeet

*First Name*:Brian
*Location*:Jacksonville, FL
*Age*:24 (25 next month)
*Sex*: M
*Hair/Eye Color*: Black/brown
*Body Type*: Average
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian
*Occupation*: Business Professional
*Do you have any kids*: No
*Do you have any pets*: No
*Favorite activities*: Visiting WDW, playing video games, surfing, watching auto racing, traveling
*Favorite movie*: No favorite
*Favorite color(s)*: All of them
*Favorite Disney character(s)*: No favorite
*A little bit about yourself*: I'm a young business professional who enjoys visiting Disney World.
*A little bit about your ideal match*: Would love to meet a normal (laid back) yet interesting person who has priorities in line and enjoys WDW.
*Photo*: My Twitter avatar


----------



## RA34

First Name: Rob

Location: New Jersey


Age: 27

Gender: Male


Hair/Eye Color: Brown


Body Type: Athletic


Ethnicity: Caucasian


Occupation: Sales and management.


Do you have any kids: No


Do you have any pets: Yes, one dog.

Favorite activities: Bowling, basketball, surfing, tennis, exercise and a few other things.


Favorite movie: Harry Potter movies. Disney movie: Aladdin


Favorite color(s): Blue


Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck and Kermit the Frog.


A little bit about yourself: I pretty easy going, I like to stay active, work quite a bit and I like to have fun. I love traveling to Orlando to do both Disney and Universal Studios. (Huge Harry Potter fan.)


A little bit about your ideal match: Someone like me, hopefully loves Disney, but also Harry Potter.

My picture is of me and my sister.


----------



## NickforDis

First Name: Nick

Location: FL

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Fit, 5'8

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Attractions for the mouse

Do you have any kids: hopefully one day

Do you have any pets: one dog

Favorite activities: Trying new restaurants, going out with friends, Disney parks, sporting events, i love the beach
Favorite movie(s)
Disney: Peter Pan, Toy Story, Lion King
Non-Disney: The Departed, Goodfellas, (love all types of movies. Ill watch anything)

Favorite color(s): Blue and Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Aladdin, Tigger, Cinderella 

A little bit about yourself: I was always a fan of Disney but ever since I did my CP I have been HOOKED. I love the company culture, I appreciate the good and accept the bad. I love watching all types of sports and can be a bit competitive. I love trying new things and being adventurous. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys Disney as much as I do. Someone to go on adventures with.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

*First Name*:Megan
*Location*:Clermont/West Kissimmee, FL (from Pittsburgh, PA)
*Age*:31
*Sex*: F
*Hair/Eye Color*: Blonde/Blue
*Body Type*: Curvy…working on it
*Ethnicity*: Caucasian
*Occupation*: Teacher and I work at WDW seasonally
*Do you have any kids*: No
*Do you have any pets*: No
*Favorite activities*: Going to the local theme parks, the beach, cruises/traveling, going to movies, shopping, sporting events, runDisney events, and going out to dinner.
*Favorite movie*: Top Gun, Star Wars, and Harry Potter
*Favorite color(s)*: Pink and Blue
*Favorite Disney character(s)*: Tinkerbell
*A little bit about yourself*: I am a fun-loving girl who likes to keep busy but also enjoy time at home from time to time.  I love surprises but I'm a planner too.
*A little bit about your ideal match*: I would love to meet someone who enjoys similar interests as me.  You don't need to love Disney but tolerate it to some point! I enjoy flying to travel so that is a must as well!


----------



## mzalicia

First Name: Alicia

Location: Portland, Oregon

Age: 45

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Large & Lovely / 5'9"

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Technical Project Manager

Do you have any kids: Son 13

Do you have any pets: Dog & Hamster 

Favorite activities: Learning details about Theme parks & movies, Planning my next Disney trip

Favorite movie: Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: Hi, I'm an Oregon native what fell in love with Disneyland on my first trip in 1976.  

A little bit about your ideal match: He would be a permanent sing-along, dance-along, and adventure-along buddy.


----------



## iZach

*First Name*: Zach

*Location*: Baltimore, Maryland

*Age*: 26

*Sex*: Male

*Hair/Eye Color*: Brown / Brown
*
Body Type*: 5'11" & 240

*Ethnicity*: White, but super proud of my Italian Heritage (I'm even in a club for Italians)

*Occupation*: Operations & Logistics for a Technology Company

*Do you have any kids*: Nope

*Do you have any pets*: Yes, 2yr old Black Standard Poodle named Bree

*Favorite activities*: Becides going to WDW several times a year, and taking several DCL trips a year..... Playing with Bree, watching YouTube videos, going out to bars/clubs/events with my friends, day trips to DC/Philly/NYC, my overuse of SnapChat and talking

*Favorite movies*: Forrest Gump, DeadPool, Devil Wears Prada, Finding Nemo, Inside Out, Cinderella

*Favorite TV Shows*: Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt, Orange is the new Black, Will & Grace, Friends, The Tudors, The Sopranos, Vampire Diaries... and more

*Favorite color: *100% hands down Pink

*Favorite Disney character(s)*: Cinderella, but I love a good Aladdin or Flynn Rider

*A little bit about yourself*: I'm a pretty chill dude. I am full of humor and sarcasm. I love to talk, I can talk to anyone basically about anything and if you want to talk and im not done... good luck (my family calls me and my cousin, Louder1 & Louder2).  Im a huge nerd/dork at heart. I could talk about airplanes or trains for hours. I love figuring out how things work... basically im awesome! <--- see sarcasm!

*A little bit about your ideal match*: Be fun, or at the very least be interested in my shenanigans! Understanding I use humor 24/7 and sometimes its flat out scarcastic. Being true to you, wanting to travel or expierece new things and be curious about stuff and always wanting to gain knowlage. Oh and...Obviously... if you couldn't tell (based off my favorite tv shows, color and characters) I am a h0m0 (apparently DIS finds that word offensive, I dont). So idealy, you should as well! (I know, I know.. go to the Gay & Lesbian area..... Nah... im really not that kind of gay).


So yeah.... message me, ask me questions, tell me your favorite Titus quote.... remember I love to talk!


----------



## Ndusmama

MrLight said:


> I've always wanted to ask this.  Is "family oriented" code for wanting children?



Could be or it means you are secretly hiding children somewhere. 



drayca said:


> Have zero luck on getting any replies over on Mouse Mingle, so figure I'd try here.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: must be committed to never growing up, enjoy some drinks once in a while, and not take life too seriously



Probably cause it's not as well known. I looked on there and it didn't show anyone within 100 miles of me, and I live in Vegas.


----------



## Mikey2016

First Name: Michael

Location: Fort Myers

Age: 39

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: lots to love

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Looking for a job

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Chatting and talking on the phone

Favorite movie: N/A

Favorite color(s): Red, It for love and I don't have anyone to love and call my own.

Favorite Disney character(s): All but Goofy because I can be goofy sometimes

A little bit about yourself: 39 guy in a wheelchair. I have Spina Bifida.  I can answer anything someone wants to ask me

A little bit about your ideal match: Open minded and just fun to be with and wants love.


----------



## Jasmine86

First Name: Jasmine

Location: Harrisburg PA

Age: 29 (30 in a little over a month)

Sex:Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair: black (sometimes purple/pink/or blue mixed in)/eyes: dark brown

Body Type: average I guess

Ethnicity: American (black if we want to be technical)

Occupation: Healthcare Senior  Service Center Rep

Do you have any kids: 1 - Daughter currently 10.5

Do you have any pets: 1dog - Belle 1 hamster - Fluffy

Favorite activities: Just enjoying the days and being out as much as possible.

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast/Bronx Tale/American History X/Meet the Robinsons (my last name so that was just given)/The Incredibles (long overdue for the sequel IMHO)/Brave....ok this can go on forever

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I've been a Mickey fan since...well forever lol...there was a time I didn't like Minnie b/c she is Mickey's girlfriend!  My mom collectively bought my younger sister and I almost EVERY Disney movie that came out on VHS and then again when DVDs made their debut and I continued with my DD.  May of 2017 I am surprising my DD with her first trip to WDW and I'm not sure if I'm more excited to actually be going again (last time was when I was about 16 Mickey touched the wording on my shirt and I refused to wash it since then) or to see her face when we get there.  I'm pretty laid back, I like to try almost everything once and believe in positive thought energy to get the most out of the universe.  I can be random and sometime indecisive (has it's pros and cons), but mostly I just enjoy life.  I work full time and take online course.  Currently in the obsessive planning phase even though my trip isn't for another 374 days and already thinking about the next two trips lol.

A little bit about your ideal match: Disney lover is definitely ideal (hey we are on a Disney board), open minded, humorous (b/c I crack up at my own jokes and puns), fun, and good with kids (my DD is my heart outside my chest).  Age wise I tend to like to stick to my current age up to 10 years so I'm going with 29-40 age range.

Sorry no pic I'm on my work computer will edit when I get home


----------



## CaitE1989

First Name: Caitlyn

Location: Delaware

Age: 27

Hair/Eye Color: Hair: Brown; Eyes: Blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Attorney

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, three dogs.

Favorite activities:  Horseback riding; softball; general adrenaline junkie

Favorite movies: Forrest Gump; Shawshank Redemption; Finding Nemo; My Cousin Vinny, and the list goes on...

Favorite Color(s): Blue and purple

Favorite Disney Character: Crush from Finding Nemo

A bit about yourself:  I consider myself pretty laid back, despite having a high-stress job.  I work all the time (not surprising, being a young lawyer). I'm a huge Disney fan, but love Harry Potter as well. I'm diehard about my sports teams (all Philly sports teams, all the time). I'm going back to Disney World in October, after a too-long hiatus of 12 years.

Ideal match:  Someone who loves Disney (who knew, right?) and Harry Potter.  Someone who loves sports as much as I do.  A sense of humor is a must. 

Photo: twitter.com/philliesfancq Link to my never used twitter page.  Half decent photo though.


----------



## RhodyOrange

CaitE1989 said:


> First Name: Caitlyn
> 
> Location: Delaware
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair: Brown; Eyes: Blue
> 
> Body Type: Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Attorney
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, three dogs.
> 
> Favorite activities:  Horseback riding; softball; general adrenaline junkie
> 
> Favorite movies: Forrest Gump; Shawshank Redemption; Finding Nemo; My Cousin Vinny, and the list goes on...
> 
> Favorite Color(s): Blue and purple
> 
> Favorite Disney Character: Crush from Finding Nemo
> 
> A bit about yourself:  I consider myself pretty laid back, despite having a high-stress job.  I work all the time (not surprising, being a young lawyer). I'm a huge Disney fan, but love Harry Potter as well. I'm diehard about my sports teams (all Philly sports teams, all the time). I'm going back to Disney World in October, after a too-long hiatus of 12 years.
> 
> Ideal match:  Someone who loves Disney (who knew, right?) and Harry Potter.  Someone who loves sports as much as I do.  A sense of humor is a must.
> 
> Photo: twitter.com/philliesfancq Link to my never used twitter page.  Half decent photo though.



Welcome to the boards! I'm not sure if I should congratulate you more for booking a WDW trip after 12 years, or for the Phillies being 4 games over .500, but I'm sure you're pumped about both.


----------



## Lisann

If anyone is interested, we are trying to have a singles meet-up during the DIS 10th Anniversary Event from July 22 - 26, 2016.  The tentative plan is Sunday evening, July 24th, at a lounge/bar somewhere in Disney Springs.  If you are interested, check out this thread and let us know of your interest. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/singles-interested-in-meet-up-at-dis-10th-anniv-event.3507937/


----------



## LuciMarie

First Name: Luci

Location: Connecticut.

Age: 26 (ah the dark side of 25)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is usually dark brown/black, depends on the month. Eye color is a few shades of hazel.

Body Type: Since the gym and new eating style we're going to stick with curvy.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Admin within a tech store. I babysit technicians and make calls.

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: Two dogs (Bernese Mountain Dog and a Pembroke Corgi) and an evil cat.

Favorite activities: Writing, traveling, Netflix marathons, hiking.

Favorite movie: Favorite Disney Movie: Robin Hood. Others: Snatch, Practical Magic, Arsenic and Old Lace, The Thin Man

Favorite color(s): Green, Grey, Black

Favorite Disney character: Cheshire Cat

A little bit about yourself: The first time I saw "Midnight In Paris" all I could think of is how much I would love that. In the depths of my soul there is an old school artist hiding. My life is made of work, my dogs, road trips, and occasionally longer trips. The past two years have involved lots of traveling around the states, thankfully. I recently took a change in my job to do something not only I'm better at, but gives me less of a headache. Sadly, it involved me going part time, at least for the time being. I'm at the point in my life where I'd be ready to move for adventure and new opportunities. I decided to post on this thread because sometimes us single folk need to stick together. Even just for someone to chat with about Disney and our trips ahead.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must be up for a road trip at any time. Needs to be able to handle and give sarcasm. Needs to understands with all the overwhelming bits of adult life that there is always time to be a kid (marathon Disney movies or make a couch fort when headache are on the way). Someone who can geek out about Disney, Harry Potter, really just someone who doesn't hide the inner geek. Wanderlust.


----------



## Ser Arthur Dayne

First Name: Joshua

Location: Fort Worth, TX

Age: 33

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, brown

Body Type: Athletic (more or less)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Television data/broadcast, though I'm going back to school for a potential career change.

Do you have any kids: I don't, but I would like to.

Do you have any pets: See above.

Favorite activities: Reading books, musical theater, eating sandwiches, playing games, running/calisthenics, going to the zoo, movies, eating sandwiches, backpacking, mountain biking, baseball, cooking, Disney Worlding, eating sandwiches.

Favorite movie(s): Star Wars, Glory, E.T., Moulin Rouge, Master and Commander, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Gattaca, Captains Courageous, The Lord of the Rings, Alien(s), The Terminator(2), The Fly, Pinocchio, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color: Green, I guess. "Favorite" is a bolder stance than I typically take with the color spectrum.

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Chip n' Dale, Gaston

A little bit about yourself: I am terrible at answering stock questions with stock answers. I do have beautiful, thick hair; if you're into that. Also, I enjoy eating sandwiches.

A little bit about your ideal match: Like most people, I enjoy spending time with someone who is funny, charming, and shares similar passions. Eating sandwiches is not a must.


----------



## aussie_princess

First Name: Becca

Location: Australia (But a former WDW CM and Hoping to get back to working for Disney soon!)

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color:Brown and Brown

Body Type: Curvalicious

Ethnicity: Caucasian/European descent

Occupation: Currently a Consultant for Tupperware but I'm a former school teacher, Disney Merchandise Hostess and I one day would like to be  Fairy Godmother in Training at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!

Do you have any kids: Nope and I don't want any.  I love kids and have many in my life (7 nieces and nephews!) but have no desire to have any of my own.  I'm totally ok with dating people with kids though 

Do you have any pets: No, but I really, really want a Golden Retriever

Favorite activities: Travel, Reading, Movies, Coffee (yes, coffee is an activity in my book!), bike riding (not cycling - I'm not an athlete lol) art and crafts, Going to Theme Parks, Museums, Galleries, Theatre and Mini Golf (I seriously love it!)

Favorite movie: Easier question please?  Forrest Gump, Jurassic Park, Up, When Harry met Sally and You've got Mail, Indiana Jones (the first three anyway), Mrs. Doubtfire, Sister Act and Star Wars.  But so, so many more.

Favorite color(s): Green, Blue, Pink and Purple - but I really love all colors in general

Favorite Disney character(s): The Beast, Marie, Hades, Flynn Rider, Mickey/Minnie (All the MM Gang really), Sadness, Dug and Baymax.

A little bit about yourself: Clearly I am not good at picking favorites!  I'm silly and quirky but a pretty deep, analytical thinker.  I love history and intellectual discussion, but also equally adore rollercoasters and meeting characters and playing around with makeup and karaoke etc.  I'm a very creative person, I am also quite sensitive but not over-sensitive.  More like an empath, I feel for others quite deeply, so I tend to be very passionate about various causes, specifically gender equality, animal care, refugees/displaced peoples and children with disadvantages, disabilities and illnesses.  I love Disney but it is honestly only one part of who I am.  I am so much more than my love of Disney and have so many other interests.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to laugh and have fun, but knows when to be serious.  Someone kind and caring and who respects others (not just me).  Also, someone who would be willing to possibly start with an online friendship and develop things from there (since I'm back in Australia at the moment, things would have to start slowly for obvious reasons)


----------



## Abii

First name: Abigail (Abi)

Location: Wales (near Swansea)

Age: 20

Sex: female 

Hair/eye colour: dark brown/brown

Body type: petite (Im 5'1 )

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: student 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats 

Favourite activities: shopping/gym/getting drunk/normal stuff

Favourite movie: Toy Story 3!!

Favourite colour: purple

Favourite Disney character: Gaston 

Little about yourself: Im 20, I go to university in Wales and study business. I've loved Disney for as long as I can remember and am beyond excited for my first ever trip in June!!

I'm going with my best friend, but I always like to meet new people and so would love to meet up with someone for a drink (or two) at some point. Being the newbie I am, you will have to tell me where is best to go!!


----------



## pocahontasgal87

First Name: Danielle

Location: Ontario, Canada

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: redish brownish

Body Type: i guess a little on the plus side 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Cook/Shift Manager for Pizza Hut

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 dog and 2 cats

Favorite activities: traveling to disney, video games, photography/filming, going to walks/bike rides, watch movies/shows/youtube, travel anywhere when I can

Favorite movie: too many to list 

Favorite color(s): yellow, orange, teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Pocahontas

A little bit about yourself: I am a pretty sweet, layback, honest, silly, caring lady. I am a huge disney lover and a video game nerd, lol. Want to know more feel free to message me 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves disney as much as I do, being a gamer is also a bonus  Someone who is caring, trustworthy, funny, accepts me for who I am


----------



## katyj26

Updating!

First Name: Katy 

Location: West Michigan

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: More to love, getting stronger everyday though!

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Order Entry

Do you have any kids: No, but I would love to have a family in the future.

Do you have any pets: yes a dog 

Favorite activities: Everything Disney related!! Also bowling, crafts, and Team Trivia! Watching movies and TV and hanging with friends!

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast (Classic Disney favorite), Anthing Avengers!

Favorite color(s): Blue, teal, and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Flounder, Gus-Gus, and Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I've been a Disney lover since I can remember. Graduated High School in 2007 and Graduated from Grand Valley State University in 2011. Love going to the Disney Parks! They are my home away from home! I have the three best friends I could ask for! Just looking for the right guy to complete me!

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to be a Disney lover but also someone who can talk sports with me. Must have a great sense of humor!


----------



## Brittney24

First Name: Brittney

Location: Tennessee

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn/Blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Photographer/nanny

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Two lab mixes

Favorite activities: Besides constantly planning/taking Disney trips, I love running, spending time with family and my pups, politics, sports, and cooking.

Favorite movie: So many...current favorite is Wall-E

Favorite color(s): aqua blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, Sulley, R2D2

A little bit about yourself: Child of the 90's Disney animation renaissance so Disney has always been ingrained in me! Love to travel anywhere, especially Disney, usually for runDisney events. I eat mostly vegan but have been known to eat a chocolate covered rice krispee treat or two.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone outgoing who will bring me out of my shell. Kind, funny, must love dogs


----------



## BrianL

Brittney24 said:


> First Name: Brittney
> 
> Location: Tennessee
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Auburn/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Photographer/nanny
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Two lab mixes
> 
> Favorite activities: Besides constantly planning/taking Disney trips, I love running, spending time with family and my pups, politics, sports, and cooking.
> 
> Favorite movie: So many...current favorite is Wall-E
> 
> Favorite color(s): aqua blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, Sulley, R2D2
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Child of the 90's Disney animation renaissance so Disney has always been ingrained in me! Love to travel anywhere, especially Disney, usually for runDisney events. I eat mostly vegan but have been known to eat a chocolate covered rice krispee treat or two.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone outgoing who will bring me out of my shell. Kind, funny, must love dogs



Nice to see a fellow Tennessean on here! I'm in Memphis, so a West TN'er here. Welcome to the Dis, and you know what they say, "Tennesseean is Tennebelievin'!"


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean. I am also into tv shows of all kinds.

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK at MK and was hooked. I can't wait to go back to the world in september 2017.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus.


----------



## amandals2007

First Name: amanda
Location: cleveland (ive loved this city my whole life, way before it was cool to love the underdog NBA CHAMPS!)
Age: 27
Sex:female seeking male
Hair/Eye Color: brown/green
Body Type: athletic
Ethnicity: white
Occupation: radiology
Do you have any kids: no but im open to the idea
Do you have any pets: two adorable kittens
Favorite activities: disney, gym, movies, cedar point, going out with the girls to the bar
Favorite movie: nightmare before christmas and little mermaid
Favorite color(s): pink and orange
Favorite Disney character(s): ariel, jack skellington
A little bit about yourself: big kid at heart, die hard cleveland sports fan
A little bit about your ideal match: fun loving, into sports, can make me laugh, into eating healthy

i really hope i get some messages on here. ive been on this site for years and it would be great to make a romantic or friendship relationship on here.


----------



## MikeSmith1977

First Name: Mike
Location: Boston
Age: 39
Sex: male seeking female
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue
Body Type: average, working toward athletic
Ethnicity: white
Occupation: Banquet Mgr at Boston area Hotel
do you have any kids: no but im open to the idea
Do you have any pets:no
Favorite activities: disney, sports. attending Boston Sporting events. Diehard US Soccer Supporter. Traveling anywhere ad last min travell
Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story 1,2,3
Favorite color(s): Blue and Red
Favorite Disney character(s): Belle,Hook,Tramp and Gaston
A little bit about yourself: I love to go on adventures,travel and be very active.
A little bit about your ideal match: Traveler,Sports fan or at least likes to tailgate. Likes to laugh and just have fun


----------



## PALionKingfan

Im 20

I'm going with my best friend, but I always like to meet new people and so would love to meet up with someone for a drink (or two) at some point. Being the newbie I am, you will have to tell me where is best to go!![/QUOTE]

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but in the U.S. you have to be 21 to drink.


----------



## GooglyGip

First Name:    Kevin

Location:    Just outside of New Orleans, Louisiana

Age:    52

Sex:   Male

Hair/Eye Color:   Green eyes, Brown hair

Body Type:   Just lost 50 pounds, Still a few more to go.

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:    Petroleum technical services

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets:   No

Favorite activities:   Travel, Golf, Going for a log drive, or just relaxing on the beach somewhere

Favorite movie:   Spaceballs

Favorite color(s):   Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Micky of course
A little bit about yourself:   My occupation is very demanding, so I do not get lots of time to enjoy the finer things in life.  But when I am on vacation or on my days off, I treat myself.

A little bit about your ideal match:   A person that treats themselves and others with respect and honesty is about all I look for.  Just laugh at my jokes (sometime they aren't funny) and not worry about calories during the Food and Wine Festival(I will worry about those calories while on the treadmill when I get home.)


----------



## Dayman99

Well, it's been a while, so I will update.....

Steve, from the suburbs of Philadelphia......47yrs young, 6' tall, blonde hair, blue eyes, about 185lbs.......
Single parent to a DS12.  I like concerts, hockey games, football tailgates, flip cup, Miracle Whip over Mayo, no A1 sauce on my steaks if cooked right, I'm a certified scuba diver, and I like the caribbean islands to vacation.  Heading to WDW this November and staying at CBR for the 1st time and look forward to it.  If you would like to chat, just PM me....I'm in the blue Johnny Moxin shirt in my profile pic.......Mox is a Fox


----------



## mindymouse1

.


----------



## Miked0292

Think its time for an update,

First Name: Mike

Location: Chicago , IL

Age: 24

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde, with Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White /Caucasian

Occupation: Construction/Commerical

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: not any more

Favorite activities: Traveling, Site seeing, paintball,

Favorite movie: Die Hard 1

Favorite color(s): Red,Blue,Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I am a decently open person, by that I mean if there is a question someone were to ask about me I rather have them ask me than trying to figure it out on their own. Been traveling to WDW for about 6 years now , kinda active during the warm months ,I try to be during the winter but playing paintball when it is 32 degrees out kinda kicks the wind out of you fast lol. If there something I would like to do more though it would be rock climbing , and metal working, odd combo but i enjoy working with my hands as well as the endurance of having to climb a 40 foot wall. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Honestly someone who likes to be active but then at the same times likes to have those days where we would la around and enjoy each other company, looks do not really bug me, one feature if I can pick is that they are short compared to me , even though mostly everyone is , as I am 6'5.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

I was one of the original posters on this thread, love that it's still going!

A bit sad that I'm back posting :/

First Name: Hayley 

Location: Central Jersey

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently reddish brown, but I get bored so it changes a lot; Eye color is green

Body Type: Average with some curves

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Flight Attendant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: One cat

Favorite activities: Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Road trips; Traveling; Watching hockey; Watching football; Shopping

Favorite Movie: Disney - Dumbo; Non-Disney - Independence Day

Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice

A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still or stay in one place well. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself.  I work a lot, and my schedule is all over the place. I also travel a lot for work (obviously) and rarely have my feet on the ground, which is how I like it.

A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh.  He needs to be a good person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly.  I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that.  My age range is preferably 26-35.  Because of my ability to travel for work, location is not much of a factor, but being local helps.


----------



## AlexG5523

PyxiiDustt said:


> I was one of the original posters on this thread, love that it's still going!
> 
> A bit sad that I'm back posting :/
> 
> First Name: Hayley
> 
> Location: Central Jersey
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently reddish brown, but I get bored so it changes a lot; Eye color is green
> 
> Body Type: Average with some curves
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Flight Attendant
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: One cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Road trips; Traveling; Watching hockey; Watching football; Shopping
> 
> Favorite Movie: Disney - Dumbo; Non-Disney - Independence Day
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still or stay in one place well. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself.  I work a lot, and my schedule is all over the place. I also travel a lot for work (obviously) and rarely have my feet on the ground, which is how I like it.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh.  He needs to be a good person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly.  I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that.  My age range is preferably 26-35.  Because of my ability to travel for work, location is not much of a factor, but being local helps.


 Hey cutie


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

PyxiiDustt said:


> I was one of the original posters on this thread, love that it's still going!
> 
> A bit sad that I'm back posting :/
> 
> First Name: Hayley
> 
> Location: Central Jersey
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently reddish brown, but I get bored so it changes a lot; Eye color is green
> 
> Body Type: Average with some curves
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Flight Attendant
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: One cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Road trips; Traveling; Watching hockey; Watching football; Shopping
> 
> Favorite Movie: Disney - Dumbo; Non-Disney - Independence Day
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still or stay in one place well. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself.  I work a lot, and my schedule is all over the place. I also travel a lot for work (obviously) and rarely have my feet on the ground, which is how I like it.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh.  He needs to be a good person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly.  I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that.  My age range is preferably 26-35.  Because of my ability to travel for work, location is not much of a factor, but being local helps.




Haha. Wow. Haven't talked to you in a while!!


----------



## Michele V

First Name:  Michele

Location: NJ

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Slender/Average

Ethnicity: White/Caucasian

Occupation: Insurance Claims Specialist

Do you have any kids: no, but would like to some day

Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog

Favorite activities: Concerts, traveling, exercise/biking/hiking, wine tasting

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Pink, purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Peter Pan, Genie, Cptn Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: I have a "slight" Disney obsession-I travel to Orlando and go to WDW about once a year-I blame my parents we had been going since I was a baby lol

I have pictures so just message me if youd like


----------



## Olkiara94

First Name: Andrew

Location: Madison, WI

Age: 22

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Skinny Fat

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Technical Services Representative

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to someday

Do you have any pets: see above

Favorite activities: Golfing, running, skiing, traveling, going out, watching Netflix

Favorite movie: Peter Pan

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Simba, Hercules

A little bit about yourself: Been to WDW more times than I can remember and still love going back. Originally from Massachusetts, big Boston sports fan (Patriots, Bruins, Celtics, Red Sox). Big bucket list item is visiting the Disney parks in Asian. Love to explore new places and doing new things, but also enjoy lazy days.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney and traveling to WDW and Disneyland. Enjoys watching sports. Enjoys going on adventures. Ideally between ages of 20-26 and shorter than me (~5-10).


----------



## EpicBilynn

Well, here I am again.

First Name: Bilynn

Location: Grand Prairie, Texas.  I'm snuggled in between Dallas and Fort Worth.

Age: 31 1/2

I am a lady.

Hair/Eye Color: Right now my hair is blonde. It changes. My eyes are green.  They don't change.

My favorite Disney movie is The Little Mermaid.
I love Ariel, Sebastian, Chip 'n Dale, Wendy, and Peter Pan.  I think I should mention that I can't stand Tink.  At all.  Anytime I see her my eyes automatically roll.

I have a zombie lady's head tattooed on my arm.
I watch more Deadliest Catch than anyone I know.
I want to go on a Disney cruise to Alaska strictly because of that reason.  Also because of Baywatch.
If you understand why, we're already best friends.

Right now hair is my world.
I want to be an author.
I spend a lot of time plotting my book in my head.
I'm almost done with the editing process and then I'll see if I'm any good.

I dig orange.  I think it displays a vast array of emotions.  A bright, sunny orange is so happy.  A darker, burnt orange seems so sad, yet lovely.
I have an Aussie/Collie/Lab mix named Cappy after Captain America.  We're best friends.  I want a hedgie.  Bad.

I hate/love to admit that I'm a bit of a Commando.
But I plan a killer Disney vacation.  Ask QTPI314.  She's been on 5 with me.  With 2 more planned.
We tend to go during runDisney events because we're hooked.  I hate to run, but I love the bling.

I'm undoubtedly sure of who I am and I own it.  I want someone who is completely sure of who they are.
I want someone who doesn't think they're "too cool" for all things Disney.  If you can rock some ears with me, you're ridiculously cool in my book.
I want someone who can keep up with me.  I'm a handful.  Anyone who knows me will tell you that.  In fact, that's usually the first thing they'll tell you.
I'll own up to all my flaws before I tell you any of my attributes.  I like to lay it all out in the beginning.


----------



## Michele V

This is me at Ohana








Michele V said:


> First Name:  Michele
> 
> Location: NJ
> 
> Age: 33
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Slender/Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White/Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Insurance Claims Specialist
> 
> Do you have any kids: no, but would like to some day
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Concerts, traveling, exercise/biking/hiking, wine tasting
> 
> Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink, purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Peter Pan, Genie, Cptn Jack Sparrow
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I have a "slight" Disney obsession-I travel to Orlando and go to WDW about once a year-I blame my parents we had been going since I was a baby lol
> 
> I have pictures so just message me if youd like[/Q


----------



## Pacolovestacos

First Name:  Tom
Location:  Chicago
Age:  34
Sex:  Male
Hair/Eye Color:  Black/Brown
Body Type:  Athletic
Ethnicity:  White
Occupation:  Financial Trader
Kids:  None
Pets:  None
Activities:  Traveling, Foodie, Sports, and Staying Active
Favorite Movie:  Back to the Future
Favorite Color:  Blue/Purple
Favorite Disney Characters:  Winnie the Pooh


----------



## BethRosee

First Name: Beth
Location: Essex, UK
Age: 22
Sex: female
Hair/eye colour: blonde/blue
Body type: average
Ethnicity: White
Occupation: insurance underwriter
Kids: none
Pets: 2 greyhounds
Activities: travelling, days out,
Favourite movie: Fantasia & the shining
Favourite colour: purple
Favourite Disney characters: jack skellington, belle & eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I currently live in Essex, just outside of London. I am a Disney enthusiast and try and visit disneyworld at least once every couple of years, whilst I regularly visit Disneyland (little bit easier for me travel wise!)

A little bit about my ideal match: someone who loves Disney just as much as I do, and is up for a laugh!

https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/cbmy


----------



## MrLight

If you live in the UK, why is it easier to visit California than Florida?!


----------



## BethRosee

MrLight said:


> If you live in the UK, why is it easier to visit California than Florida?!



Disneyland Paris is closest to me, but I prefer Florida!


----------



## Pacolovestacos

MrLight said:


> If you live in the UK, why is it easier to visit California than Florida?!



I think she meant Disneyland Paris, not Disneyland California


----------



## MrLight

oooooooooh.  Disneyland PARIS.


----------



## Ratsmith

MrLight said:


> oooooooooh.  Disneyland PARIS.


 I wondered the same thing.


----------



## disneyprof86

Posted a while ago, but I decided to post again. 

*First name:* Dante

*Location:* South Carolina

*Age:* 30

*Sex:* Male

*Hair/Eye Color:* Black/Brown

*Body Type:* Slightly horizontally challenged...but I'm working on that as we speak.

*Ethnicity:* African-American

*Occupation:* College professor

*Do you have any kids?* Nope.

*Do you have any pets?* No.

*Favorite activities:* learning new things, traveling (going to Toronto and New York in mid-December!), watching sports (baseball, football...learning hockey), swimming, photography

*Favorite movie(s): *"Underworld" is a favorite, and so is "All the President's Men" and "The Naked Gun: From the Files of Police Squad!"

*Favorite color(s): *Blue

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Another good question. Goofy, but also some of the lesser known characters, such as the Aracuan Bird.

*A little bit about yourself: *I'm a curious soul who was first exposed to Disney through the classic cartoons as a wee little one, but also through visits to Walt Disney World. Since then, I've visited WDW 16 times and Disneyland once, and my love for the Disney Parks has only deepened with every visit. 

When I'm not traveling, I'm in the classroom teaching at the higher ed level. It's hard work, but the payoff is seeing our students do outstanding things after graduation. Oh, and I also have a very quick wit, which is quite apparent to everyone once they get to know me. 

*A little bit about your ideal match:* I'm looking for someone who shares that love for Disney (especially the parks), and someone who's just as beautiful on the inside as she is on the outside. If you have a great sense of humor and love to travel, let's chat.


----------



## Brock552

....


----------



## jordanri

OH BOY I HAVE FOUND MY PLEA TO MEET SOMEONE FROM NEARLY 3 YEARS AGO, i am going to take a minute and edit (and laugh) at myself.  my new comments will be in bold and a new color 



jordanri said:


> i feel like i've done one of these already but today i realized i am 23, i have got a tower of terror and epcot center decal on my car and the only thing i want in life is someone who makes me laugh and you know, wants to spend many days in disney world so here we go one more time. (*lord have mercy, i only have a dcp alumni decal on my car because this car has since died but i mean, mostly rings true.  still have a sense of humor but y'know, beggars can't be choosers*)
> 
> First Name: jordan
> 
> Location: west warwick, ri
> 
> Age: 23 (*i have reached the ripe old age of 25, 26 in two months*)
> 
> Sex: female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: dark brown; subject to change.  recently was blonde with a purple chunk.  brown eyes, not a lot i can do about those.  (*brown hair, bleached underneath but grown out?  working on a silver hair look, stay tuned*)
> 
> Body Type: a work in progress, and tall (*HAHAH still a work in progress, still tall *)
> 
> Ethnicity: well i am portuguese so my skin does things but whatever
> 
> Occupation: child care coordinator at the boys and girls club and part of the membership team at the ymca (*well now i work at metlife auto & home retaining policies set to cancel, talk about a career jump right?  somewhere since this was written, i stopped working at boys and girls club, changed the ymca i worked at and went in to childcare full time.  about a year ago, i left kids all together*)
> 
> Do you have any kids: yes, approximately 13 of them but i get to give them back at the end of the day  (*i am happy to say i have no children, real or ones i give back*)
> 
> Do you have any pets: does my brother count?  if he doesn't, nope.  but i want a samoyed puppy bad (*I HAVE SINCE GOTTEN A PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! his name is bailey, he is a mini schnauzer who i love more than i love myself*)
> 
> Favorite activities: disney world.  literally, reading and writing about it, being there, talking about it.  it's a mess.  i used to be a cast member so....i mean, it's kind of my life.  as i type this, i'm watching something about the cruise line.  i also like sleeping and video games.  a night out with friends, doing my makeup and my nails.  i like driving and listening to music.  i'm interesting really.  (*still the same but i got in to hockey somewhere along the lines?  i am a dallas stars fan, which is probably strange.*)
> 
> Favorite movie: oh, i have no idea??  titanic?
> 
> Favorite color(s): teal, orange
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): ariel, merida, elsa
> 
> A little bit about yourself: i'm a bit of a mess.  college student, somewhere between a functioning adult and a toddler.  my car is from 1997 and i almost died a few days ago.  i need to meet someone who doesn't suck because life is too short to spend it alone.  i'm interested in seeing the world but only if disney is involved.  i will read you books, send you texts messages and always care about your day.  i don't like sports but i was a champion swimmer growing up.  i like nature and the water.  (*my car is now a 2013 hyundai tuscon which i love more than i love most things.  i would like to go to some other places that aren't disney, but i'm still pretty in to it.  i still hope to meet someone one day who doesn't suck and so i don't spend it alone.  as i said, i since love hockey and can talk your ear off about it.  i would like to say i am a little more outgoing than i used to be*)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: well, he should be a he.  he should also be taller than 5'7.  his grammar must be decent and he must really like ice cream.  disney, obviously, must be something he really cares about.  he must also not care how desperate this sounds because my intentions are good.  we can talk about space too because i love the cosmos.  (*taller than me is still good, not a must but it is what it is.  still hope he doesn't care how bad this sounds but thinks me coming back at 26 and laughing at is stellar.  i love space, and the ocean.  i really just like new people more and more so like lets make it happen???*)
> 
> there you have it.  i am also down for finding new friends.  deal breaker: you don't find caribbean beach charming?  we won't make it, sorry



THIS WAS A NIGHTMARE, but man do i feel good about revisiting the past like this.  anyway, hit me up lets hang


----------



## RayO

First Name: Ray

Location: Cranston, RI

Age: 42

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type: Work in progress (Average to Above)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Quality Inspector

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog

Favorite activities: Composing Music & Working on Local Independent Films

Favorite movie: Disney "Fantasia" Non-Disney "Return of the Jedi" Wait, that is Disney now too.  I just love movies!

Favorite color(s): Cobalt Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I work second shift at a machine shop, working four ten hour shifts. Thank goodness for three day weekends.  When I am not working and sleeping; I am either working out at the gym (Not a gym rat), seeing some live music, creating  some sort of suspense story to be put to film, writing music, spending time with friends, or watching TV and playing with my dog.  As of late, planning trips to Disney World.

A little bit about your ideal match: I have a thing for the girl next door type. Belle reading her books to draw a Disney picture of it.  A woman that is kind, compassionate, sophisticated, and is able to be herself and let her hair down.  Great conversations, easy to talk to, and eyes to fall deeply into are a must.

I am just putting this up here since this looks like fun.  I went to a wedding yesterday, seeing that it is after midnight, and am putting a cropped photo of myself.  I cut my mother mostly out, she is tor my left, and the bride mostly out.  The bride is to my right.  Not the best picture, but the most recent.


----------



## Newliskeardfamily

JudysLilgirlalways said:


> First Name: Michelle
> 
> Location: Rouses Point, NY(canada and vt are a walk away)
> 
> Age: 28(October 15, 1981)
> 
> Sex:Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:brown with blonde highlights and blue eyes
> 
> Body Type:few extra pounds
> 
> Ethnicity:white
> 
> Occupation: none right now
> 
> Do you have any kids:no
> 
> Do you have any pets:two dogs and two cats
> 
> Favorite activities:karaoke, musical theatre, surfing the internet, and duh disney
> 
> Favorite movie:right now, Harry Potter series, but mostly horror flicks and movies like "Untracable" and "Jumper"
> 
> Favorite color(s)urple, yellow and blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Stitch and Sully(not much for mike or lilo)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a native upstate nyer and have always lived here. I may  have only been to WDW twice in my lifetime but I always want to go there. I may be 28 years old but in my head I feel like a teenager still. I am currently waiting to find out if I am bipolar or if I have a traumatic brain injury from when I got in a car accident when I was 14. That accident is when I lost my only sibling, my older brother, Jason as well. It was also the accident that put my mom(my BFF) in a wheelchair for the rest of her life. We went to wdw in september 09 and she had a blast. She went on TOWER OF TERROR!!!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:Someone who looks within for beauty. I am, to myself anyway, attractive, but I am also obese. I am aslo looking for someone who can accept that I have low self esteem. I am also looking for someone who is willing to surprise me with disney trips at least once every two years if not every year There is one big thing that everyone should know about me. I have no tolerance for people who don't like gays. I have alot of gay friends so don't push me. Also,hmmm...how should I put this....I have something big in common with Jessica Simpson before she got married.
> 
> 
> Anyways if you want pics of me go to my myspace. hogwartsgrad07



I dont get the Jessica Simpson reference?


----------



## eimmi07

Updating

First Name: Paul

Location: Madison, Wisconsin

Age: 27

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Retail Supervisor for food service at a private college

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. ( I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel.  I just started Graduate school this month. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Hello my beautiful pumpkin dumpling Disney lovers  As I previously mentioned, I am so excited that this thread is still up and running. I feel like it's one of my original babies.

However, to be that guy and a total buzzkill, I just want to remind everyone it's for profiles only. There used to be a thread for chatting, and it looks like that one died, but I'd be happy to start a new one if that's what everyone would like. Also, send some PMs, post on peoples profiles, its a better way to get their attention anyway! And it keeps this thread from getting cluttered.

You all are wonderful and I hope everyone is making some romantic connections all up in here. Ain't no love like some Dis love, you feel me? I love you all and wish I could give you each a hug. Good luck!!

This has been a Public Service Announcement! Back to your regularly scheduled postings!


----------



## terbethk

It's been a loooong time, so I figured I'd do an update

First Name: Theresa

Location: southeastern Wisconsin

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown (usually some shade of, but I'm a hairstylist so that changes a lot)/blue

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Hairstylist/nail tech/business owner

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: a cat, named Morris

Favorite activities: concerts, traveling, working out, and obviously, Disney

Favorite movie: Almost Famous, Toy Story, The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I like to try new things and I think I'm pretty adventurous. I love watching/going to movies. Very family oriented and have a close circle of good friends. I try to make at least one trip to Disney a year, among other places.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who likes to travel and has a great sense of humor and is kind hearted


----------



## grumpysteelman

First Name: Eric

Location: Greensboro, NC

Age: 35

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown, Hazel Eyes (Quite Green).

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Quality Assurance Engineer

Do you have any kids: Nope.

Do you have any pets: Two Manx cats (love all animals though)

Favorite activities: I enjoy riding my motorcycles, going for drives, seeking out new food adventures, traveling to new places whenever I'm not going back to WDW.  I usually visit Disney every other year.  I like to read fiction but also spend quite a bit of time studying all manner of things.  I am a student of the world and love to people watch and can usually manage to have a good time no matter what I'm doing.

Favorite movie:  This one is tough, I really enjoy movies but narrowing it down is tough.  Disney - Cars, Monsters Inc.  Big Hero 6.  The Incredibles.  Hook.  Lilo and Stitch.  All of the REAL Indiana Jones movies.  Outside of Disney?  Original Star Wars, and I do enjoy crazy movies like Pulp Fiction and Fight Club

Favorite color(s): blue, although orange seems to be happening a lot lately.

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Mike Wazowski, Captain Hook

A little bit about yourself: I'm a pretty socially active geek.  Many people don't realize this about me, as I'm into most "guy" stuff.  I'm not into sports at all.  I can appreciate a good game, but I can't be bothered to care/know/watch anything.  I do enjoy cooking (and eating) various ethnic foods and value cultures and people who are very different from myself!

A little bit about your ideal match: I am attracted to intelligence and depth of character.  A woman who has an opinion and can have a witty and spirited conversation will captivate me.  I also appreciate a great sense of humor.


----------



## MikiZen

First Name: Miki

Location: Northern Alabama

Age: 20 (21 in Dec.)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Long and Brown/ Hazel Brown

Body Type: Average w/ some curves

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Full time student, part time employee

Do you have any kids: No, maybe one day

Do you have any pets: A Bearded dragon (Rex) and a Pomeranian mix (Nettie)

Favorite activities: Reading, listening to music (I have an eclectic taste), watching movies (mostly classics, comedies, and disney), creating art (my favorite medium is pastel), learning new languages (I am working on German and Korean at the moment), and collecting vhs tapes and mugs.

Favorite movie(s): Anything Monty Python, Mel Brooks, or Studio Ghibli; The Hundred Foot Journey, Pygmalion, The Glass Slipper, Back to the Future, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, Indiana Jones, ect.

Favorite Disney movie(s): Most Tim Burton (disney) movies, Sleeping Beauty, Fantasia, The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, Cinderella (both), Bed Knobs and Broomsticks, Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, ect.

Favorite color(s): Green and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Winnie the Pooh, Dutchess, Maleficent, Alice, Kuzco, Marry Poppins, Koda, Classic Mickey, Chip and Dale

A little bit about yourself: I am a gargantuan disney fan. I'm very shy at first but once I get to know someone I become more animated. I like to sing and dance like a dork while I'm doing housework and I enjoy inserting song and movie quotes into my everyday life. I am also a pretty laid back person (Hakuna Matata, thats my motto).

A little bit about your ideal match: I would like  to find someone who is close to my age, an animal lover, intelligent, taller than me ( I am 5'2"), relatively fit, and who loves to take trips to Disney and travel in general.
If you have any questions let me know .


----------



## Smiley7510




----------



## Jillinwonderland

First Name: Jill

Location: Venice, FL (2 hours from Orlando!)

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: A little more (working on losing it!)

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: Travel Agent

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes. One dog.

Favorite activities: Work takes up a lot of my time but I love to travel and anything Disney. Movies, Reading

Favorite movie: Disney? Tangled, Beauty and the Beast, Cinderella (2015), Sleeping Beauty, Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Purple and Turquoise

Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel, Belle, Kilo Ren 

A little bit about yourself: I have two BA degrees from USF. I have a great job I love and am an Annual Passholder. Just a Rapunzel looking for her Eugene Fitzherbert. 

A little bit about your ideal match: All I ask of you is that you have your life together, don't smoke and that we click.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

First Name: Fran

Location: Madrid (Spain)

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Normal

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Bank manager / Departament supervisor

Do you have any kids: Not yet!

Do you have any pets: 2 fishes! Nemo & Dory

Favorite activities: Playing paddle & swimming. Going out to have a great dinner or going to the cinema. Also, I love planes!

Favorite movie: Action movies outside from Disney. Favorite Disney movie, Beauty & Beast.

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Characters: Mickey & Pooh

Favorite Rides: Pirates of the Caribbean, Test Track, Soarin and BTM

Favorite Disney character(s): Sorcerer Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Always has a smile on his face and loves laughing. Romantic and very outgoing! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone that can meet me on my solo trips to Disney. Always looking for USA new friends!


----------



## Goofy1976

Wow this thing still going on .Anyone looking to have drinks in December?


----------



## PamNC

Hi there 

First Name: Pam

Location: North Carolina

Age: 54

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:  dark brown/green

Body Type:  somewhat athletic and toned - although I could be more athletic and toned (LOL) 

Ethnicity:  who cares

Occupation: Project Manager in creative environment

Do you have any kids:  no

Do you have any pets:  yes - horses, dogs, cats

Favorite activities:  Disney trips (obviously), horses, hiking, biking, consignment shopping, travel 

Favorite movie:  too many to name but since this is a Disney site I'll stick to Disney movies to make it easier.  Beauty and the Beast and Lion King are a tie

Favorite color(s):  green is my favorite - also love purple

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey Mouse and Tigger 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a country girl at heart - live in the beautiful piedmont triad of NC.  Love the ocean and love being outdoors.  I'm very active for a mature...ahem.....older woman.  Not your typical 50+ girl.  I have horses, dogs and cats as I said above.  Love good movies, wine, and shopping. 

A little bit about your ideal match:  honest, fun-loving, caring person for friendship and perhaps more if by some chance that is meant to be.  Would love a Disney traveling partner


----------



## anna_aurora

First Name: Dani
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: dark brown

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: administrative assistant

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no but i like

Favorite activities: Disney, meet new people and places

Favorite movie: Sleeping beauty

Favorite color(s):  purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore and Anna 

A little bit about yourself: I believe in fairty tales, that's what keeps me going... believe that I will find someone who loves me and accepts me the way I am and treats me like I was special.

A little bit about your ideal match: loyal, caring, respectful, honest and a family oriented


----------



## smoihusted

First Name:  Stacey

Location: Atlanta area, GA

Age:  48

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Green 

Body Type: Athletic 

Ethnicity: White 

Occupation:  At home mom / background actress 

Do you have any kids: Yes 

Do you have any pets: yes cats

Favorite activities: reading, hiking, thrift store shopping, anything Disney of course !!  LOVE to travel and want to do more of it 

Favorite movie: Tangled, Lilo & Stitch, Pirates of the Caribbean

Favorite Rides: Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, Rock n Roller Coaster, Expedition Everest.  Also LOVE the Halloween Party!!

Favorite color(s): purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel, Flynn, Stitch

A little bit about yourself: Newly single after a 24 year marriage and trying to believe that Prince Charming really does exist. My daughters are 20 and 17 and we've been going to Disney for years!  Really do believe that fairy tales can come true. I'm down to earth but still love to dream.  My daughters are my life and my number one priority - family ALWAYS comes first.   

A little bit about your ideal match:  HONESTY!!  fun loving, good sense of humor, someone who is respectful and believes in keeping promises.  Someone who loves to travel but is also happy spending the evening with a glass of wine and a good movie. Someone who would LOVE to make a trip out of visiting ALL the Disney parks! Someone who likes to talk and listen... someone who would love to go to the park from rope drop until the "Kiss Goodnight"..  Looking for someone who can be a good friend and then who knows....


----------



## katyj26

Updating!

First Name: Katy 

Location: West Michigan

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: More to love, getting stronger everyday though!

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Order Entry

Do you have any kids: No, but I would love to have a family in the future.

Do you have any pets: yes a dog 

Favorite activities: Everything Disney related!! Also bowling, crafts, and Team Trivia! Watching movies and TV and hanging with friends!

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast (Classic Disney favorite), Anthing Avengers, Romantic Comedies!

Favorite color(s): Blue, teal, and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Flounder, Gus-Gus, and Eeyore

A little bit about yourself: I've been a Disney lover since I can remember. Graduated High School in 2007 and Graduated from Grand Valley State University in 2011. Love going to the Disney Parks! They are my home away from home! I have the three best friends I could ask for! Just looking for the right guy to complete me!

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to be a Disney lover but also someone who can talk sports with me. Must have a great sense of humor!


----------



## anna_aurora

anna_aurora said:


> First Name: Dani
> Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: dark brown
> 
> Body Type: average
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: administrative assistant
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: no but i like
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney, meet new people and places
> 
> Favorite movie: Sleeping beauty
> 
> Favorite color(s):  purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Eeyore and Anna
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I believe in fairty tales, that's what keeps me going... believe that I will find someone who loves me and accepts me the way I am and treats me like I was special.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: loyal, caring, respectful, honest and a family oriented




Im the one from the right 
I go to FL once a year, hopefully I will stay forever one day, I will NEVER stop dreaming


----------



## TitaniumZ

*First Name:* Mike

*Location: *North Central Indiana

*Age:* 50

*Sex:* M

*Hair/Eye Color:* Grey/Hazel

*Body Type:* Athletic

*Ethnicity:* Caucasian

*Occupation:* Engineering

*Do you have any kids:* Yes, two.

*Do you have any pets:* Yes…..Cats…..I can explain.

*Favorite activities:* Boating, Beach, Theme Parks, Running, Exercise, Skiing, Travel

*Favorite movie:* National Lampoon's Vacation (the original of course)

*Favorite color(s):* Blue

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Mickey, Hades, Kronk

*A little bit about yourself:* Been going to WDW since I was a kid.  First visit I remember…ever so slightly was 1972.  Can't count how many times I've been there since then.  Enjoy planning trips as well as going on them.  Have run a couple Disney Half Marathons, and am continually active, and once in awhile my body reminds me I'm not 25 anymore, but not for long. I kick myself regularly for not buying DVC in the early 90's.  I enjoy other theme parks and amusement parks, and go regularly, but there is something that sets Disney apart that keeps me coming back. 

*A little bit about your ideal match:* An athletic and active female, who is willing and able to make the most of a day in the parks (with kids in tow, time to go, fastpass window's gonna close), yet able to relax on the Polynesian beach and enjoy Wishes with an adult beverage on an off day.  Someone who likes to travel, enjoys boating, snow skiing, and touristy shops and galleries by the lake, ocean or mountains.


----------



## DisnerdNZ

First Name: Alan

Location: New Zealand

Age: 33

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Green / Hazel

Body Type: Average / Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: IT Consultant

Do you have any kids: 0

Do you have any pets: Just a cat at present, in the past I've had dogs, ducks, frogs and a horse.

Favorite activities: Cycling, Swimming, Kayaking, Gaming, Travel

Favorite movie: Don't have a favourite.

Favorite color(s): Red and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Ariel, Kronk, Gonzo, Eeyore, Vidia

A little bit about yourself: I'm laid back easy going kind-of guy, I put a high priority on enjoying life. I like to get out of the country at least once a year, usually to somewhere near a theme park but like to explore as well. Next stop will probably be California as it's now the only Universal Studios in the world that I haven't been to and also Disneyland. After that I'll just have Shanghai, Hong-Kong, Paris left to go. I'm a bit of a homebody with infinite patience (I don't get bored easily) and enjoy going out for a meal and drink in the weekends. I've been a gamer all my life so I like to spend a couple of hours a week gaming, though I'm not the competitive type and I much prefer playing co-operatively. I studied Painting and Design through school and I work as an IT consultant (go figure!) but still have a creative side that comes out every now and then.

A little bit about your ideal match: A like minded woman, who's not too extroverted (as I'm an introvert).


----------



## beyondthevalley

First Name: Jessica

Location: Los Angeles

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Voluptuous and thick.. I like to eat 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Accountant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Two cats. Wish I could have more.. I love Animals!

Favorite activities: Travel, going to the beach, being a music nerd, dancing, checking out restaurants

Favorite movie:  For Disney? I love Lady and the Tramp, Beauty and the Beast, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Frozen. Otherwise I love classic cinema of the 20s, 30s, 40s, 60 and 70s.

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Lady, Beast, Aurora, Evil Queen, Djali, Figaro

A little bit about yourself: Well, I have a lot of passions and interests. I love pop culture. I love learning. I also love so many kinds of music and am a recovering goth of sorts. I am stable and independent but still like to be spontaneous and fun. People say I'm pretty quick witted and can be sharp tongued but I have a soft heart on the inside.

A little bit about your ideal match: Between 30-50, highly intelligent, stable and independent, no drama, loves to have fun and explore life, kind, romantic and thoughtful.. good sense of humor an absolute must. Can't take yourself too seriously.

(I am very new to these boards.. pardon me while I try to figure out how to get a picture on here)


----------



## frenchieSteven

First Name: Steven

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 31 (for still two months)

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Dark hair / brown eyes

Body Type: Overweight but it's getting better

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Software developer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, singing, watching musicals, watching disney movies, traveling...

Favorite movie: Frozen, Lion King, Aladdin (the french version), Beauty and the beast, The little mermaid... (almost in this order). And non disney : The princess bride

Favorite color(s): Blue and purple in second place

Favorite Disney character(s): Genie (maybe because my best friend said to me that my personality make her think of Aladdin)

A little bit about yourself: I don't know where to start. I'm french but I moved in Canada a few month ago. I think I'm an introvert and I'm shy, and it's not a good mix, especially when you know that I really love people, I always want to know more about them but most of the time I don't know how to ask. It's not always true, sometimes with some people it could be very easy and I can have really long conversations with strangers, but it's not most of the time. But luckily some persons are good to talk a lot with confidence and are happy that I can listen . That's for my personality in a first contact, of course it's different when I know someone. For the things that I like (most of it are in the favorite activities list), I usually try to do new things, new discoveries are always thrilling me, even a bad experience is an experience, so it brings me something everytime. Best thing I've tried so far was a tandem skydive. I saw that most of the people here manage to answer this with one line but I knew I couldn't do just "a little bit about myself", and there's still so many things I could say, yes I don't know how to talk to strangers but I know how to write for the void of the internet . So I'll finish with : I love disney pins since my first travel in disneyworld for christmas 2014. Oh and despite the fact that I'm a dancer, that I love musicals and Disney, I'm straight. And I'm a great optimist, never see the glass half empty, in fact mine is always full. (Ok I really stop now).

A little bit about your ideal match: I think that's something we all write here but : she has to love Disney, and if she reads this here I'm pretty sure that's the case. Because I wanna be able to raise our children (if we've got some) in believing that anything can happen, that's what the Disney spirit is to me, with a lot of hope I can do everything, even maybe find their mother here, or on my next trip to a Disney park, after all I'll be in Disneyland Paris for valentine's day, magic can happen. And beside that she doesn't care that my english is full of mistakes (I'm french and it still a work in progress). Someone who can accept me for who I am (I'm sorry if it won't be easy ^^) and that I can accept to without wanting to change her. She won't care that I'm from Canada, because I can move, I already did it from France, and I believe love won't care about that kind of thing and we'll figure a solution out.

And a picture of me since I'm not in my avatar (It was taken a few weeks ago) :


----------



## LEsherick

First Name: Lauren

Location: Somerset, PA(Western PA)

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair Blue Eyes

Body Type: Big & Beautiful but working on it

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: self-employed Wellness Advocate

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: Listening to music, playing with my dog, watching Youtube, Photography, Travel, Painting, coloring

Favorite movie: Tangled, Frozen, Into the Woods, Jurassic Park series, to many more to even mention.

Favorite color(s)urple, Blue, Grey

Favorite Disney character(s): Repunzel

A little bit about yourself: I love Travel and Artistic hobbies. Im happiest Photography, Painting or Coloring or Crafting or Traveling anywhere. Its the experiences that are so important in life and why not spend your money on those experiences instead if objects. I don't know how long I can enjoy travel anyway so might as well enjoy it as much as I can so I love Disney Trips but I have not been their much at all but that will be changing. I visited in my childhood and then not until last year have I visited the World. But I just live till my next trip or adventure. I am disabled but try not to let that stop be from traveling. I also love my Dog and go to a lot of events and meet ups with her and have meet life long friends there. I am using doing something volunteer related for my local Humane Society or local Dog Park. Or I am doing something work wise with doTERRA Essential Oils as I work as a Wellness Advocate with doTERRA mostly in online social media or hosting classes or one on one meetings. Did I mention I am a great Travel Planner, I enjoy planning trips as much as actually going in them. I am currently a Vegetarian working on being a full Vegan trying to clean up my eating and maybe heal my disabilities with diet and exercise so I also work out a few times a week at the gym.

A little bit about your ideal match: Im looking for Friend for life then the rest will come but I'm looking for someone who will respect me and should have a good sense of humor and is easy going and patient. While I love traveling and going to Disney I am not a big "Ride" person yes there will be many that I like to do but fir me Disney is about the Atmosphere, Characters, Shows, Parades, and Fireworks. I would just love to experience Disney with someone who loves and appreciates it as much as me. I would move almost anywhere warmer that Western PA in the Winter.


----------



## Daniel S.

First Name: Daniel

Location: Georgia

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown Hair/ Hazel eyes (gray, blue, green depending on clothes I’m wearing)

Body Type: Thin/Slender

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Higher Education

Do you have any kids: No. Open to kids in the future.

Do you have any pets: No.

Favorite activities: Writing, watching sports, traveling, reading, planning vacations, enjoying a good drink

Favorite movie: Disney: Wreck-it-Ralph non-Disney: Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix

Favorite color(s): Black, Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Vanellope, Flynn, Cruella, Merida, Goofy and Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: I’m a Disney nerd, educator, feminist, sports fan and aspiring writer. I’m often busy with my job but I dream about future Disney vacations and travelling abroad. I’m an introvert who takes a while to warm up. Very dry sense of humor that often is misinterpreted or not understood. Photos available for serious respondents. 


A little bit about your ideal match: I’m looking for someone who accepts me for me. I hope to find someone who is intelligent, has a good sense of humor, obviously a Disney nerd/freak, but also someone who likes sports as well. There’s always a need for attraction between two people but I don’t have a specific body type in mind as personality is an important factor in attraction.


----------



## kemmerlinj2

First Name: Justin

Location: Eastern North Carolina

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: College Student (Older student because I was in the Army before this)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Jack Russell Mix dog

Favorite activities: I am Disney obsessed as well as everything sports but not as much as I used to be. If I could go to Disney every year I would be in heaven. I love just planning every trip from the get go. Also on the cheerleading team at my college and enjoy that a great bit. Also like taking my pup out for walks, playing outside and chasing him around the house when he tries to steal my shoes (doesn't chew them just wants you to chase him!). Also like to go to the movies and going to sporting events.

Favorite movie: The Marvel and Star Wars movies as well as the original animated movies from Disney. If I had to pick one it'd be Toy Story!

Favorite color(s): Blue and Orange (The last one because of my college)

Favorite Characters: Donald, Wreck It Ralph, Mike Wazowski and Goofy

Favorite Rides: Splash Mountain, Pirates of the Caribbean, Philharmagic, Anything in the water parks, Soarin (Especially the new video version)


A little bit about yourself: I'm easy to get along with and take everything in stride! Yes I'm actually 27 even though I get carded literally everywhere including for movies at the theater. I got carded a couple of weeks ago just to get my dog seen at a vet.....yeah really lol. I'm a bit on the nerdy side and like to try to learn everything about anything I can! I don't mind doing things on my own if no one else is around.


A little bit about your ideal match: Honestly I don't really know what I want. Someone who understands my love for Disney as well as a down to earth girl who enjoys the little things in life!


----------



## katwisc

First Name: Kate

Location: Western Burbs of Chicago , IL

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:Blondish with brown

Ethnicity: White /Caucasian

Occupation: Communications manager at a hospital

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Reading, writing, Running Disney, traveling

Favorite movie: Disney - Sleeping Beauty; non-Disney - Jurassic Park. Probably not really my favorite but every time it's on I end up watching it. 


Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, I knocked him over giving him a hug when I was 5. 

A little bit about yourself: Just ask. I'll be at Magic Kingdom on NYE so if you're looking for company, let me know. 

Otherwise, I'm a happy person with a good family and a job I enjoy. I love to travel. I enjoy Disney. Sports are fun too.


----------



## BeyondMidnight

.


----------



## plutosbuddie

Sure..

First Name: Angie

Location: Southern-Cali

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Reddish-brown/ brown

Body Type: Really... Umm, sporty. Is that a thing? I work-out and eat right

Ethnicity:  I'm white

Occupation: Student Pilot/Wildlife Biologist

Do you have any kids: NO

Do you have any pets: Yes. I love LABS! I have a black lab and a horse.

Favorite activities: Flying, studying animals, and wildlife disease. Taking my lab for hikes or camping, and of course DISNEY.

Favorite movie: Christmas Vacation, Wreck it Ralph, Planes, Pirates!

Favorite Color(s): Mint, for those of y'all in the south 'seafoam'

Favorite ride(s): Pirates, BTMR, HM, California Scream'n, Soar'n, and Cars. Its not a ride but that place where they let you pet the cow and horses 

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, Stitch, Dug, Pocahontas and Merida

A little bit about yourself:  I am very adventurous. I love animals fiercely, and I love to be in nature. I can fly an airplane, shoot a gun (my dad's a Marine and my best friend) and pitch a tent.. I travel a lot. I practice yoga, I eat well and take care of myself. I'm that girl who buys stuff that is cruelty-free only (Hello lush) and has to understand how cows are raised before I eat the beef. I'm genuine, outgoing, and spontaneous. I don't take life too seriously; glass is half full always kinda girl. I love to talk about scientific theory.

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love adventure, animals and the outdoors. Goes to the gym, no smoking! Be comfortable, able to support himself, hold a scientific conversation and be willing to have fun! Please be prepared to laugh, I laugh at everything. The kinda guy who would rather be outside than play video games.. Oh, and love Disney. I want to travel to Disney Paris and go backpacking through Europe.   Looking for someone 29-37


----------



## single_eeyore

First Name: Faith

Location: Indianapolis-ish area

Age: 28

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/blue

Body Type: Athletic...somewhere under there haha, still pretty attractive though   Full disclosure: I'm pretty sure my Prince Charming is someone who helps me learn to make a healthy lifestyle my lifestyle as that is very much a goal of mine.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Aviation management (yes, I have a pilot's certificate)

Do you have any kids: 1 little boy

Do you have any pets: 2 Chihuahuas

Favorite activities: Traveling, exploring anywhere and everywhere, researching/learning/reading

Favorite movie: I can't pick...Harry Potter, Sound of Music, Mary Poppins, Titanic, the Santa Clause, Aladdin, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, Brave...the list goes on and on and on

Favorite color(s): I've never understood this one - all colors are useful, and most are pretty 

Favorite Disney character(s): Mary Poppins - she's practically perfect in every way

A little bit about yourself: I love learning and consider travelling and exploring new places to be paramount in my quest to have as many experiences as possible in life.  I also love history and greatly respect the past and what we can learn from it.  I'm a right-brained, scientific, mathematical type of person but I do have a little creativity in some ways....definitely not an art/music/theater type.  I'm a single mom of a pre-school boy so, aside from work, my time is greatly consumed with him and I love every minute of it - we play with trains, read, build stuff, and I love getting him out in the world.  I also spend a good amount of time with my extended family...ok, I'm basically just family-centric lol, but of course I have a few close friends too.  Oh, and I'm super sarcastic so be someone that can take and throw a punch (figuratively...unless you can teach me kickboxing, in which case - message me lol!).

A little bit about your ideal match: I have recently embraced my right to be picky and am really looking for a guy 28-35ish who has ambition in life.  I don't care so much what your passion is as long as you have and achieve goals and keep one eye on the future.  I love the big, strong, manly-man type (ok, I'll say it - I love the lineman-built guy) who can cover the spectrum of fixing the faucet, kissing a boo-boo, and thoroughly enjoying a trip to WDW among other places!  Clearly I'd hope we share some interests I've mentioned above, but I'd also like for us to be able to learn from and teach one another.


----------



## jimmymc

First Name: Jimmy

Location: Detroit

Age: 22 (almost 23)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Big-belly

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Engineer

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: No, but I love dogs!

Favorite activities: Video games, hiking, board games, college football, hockey, last minute vacations, cars, walking around new cities, live music

Favorite movie: Not a chance I could name just one, but: The Shawshank Redemption, Airplane!, Toy Story, Lilo and Stitch, La La Land, The Avengers, Winter Soldier

Favorite color(s): Green, yellow, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear, Rapunzel, Hercules, Elsa, Lightning McQueen,

A little bit about yourself: I recently graduated from Georgia Tech and moved to Detroit for work. I've met some really cool friends in Michigan but I'm ready to start dating again after being single for the 2nd half of college. Soon after graduating I built a PC for gaming and I definitely get my money's worth from it. I like to stay in and cook/have movie nights. During the fall my roommate and I watch a lot of college football. I try to get to Atlanta as often as possible to cheer for my Jackets. When it's not too cold to go outside I like to play hockey at a local park and visit some of the boardgame meetups in the area. I'm pretty introverted and like solo-traveling, but I think it would be much more fun to have a partner. I want to see every city I possibly can in my lifetime, but some of the big ones (that I haven't been to) are Los Angeles, San Francisco, Moscow, Tokyo, Sydney, Cairo, Reykjavik, Monaco, and Chernobyl (yes, that Chernobyl). I like planning hypothetical trips but I think some of my best memories have been from last minute cheap flights/trains or driving somewhere without a solid plan. I hope that summarizes me; I'm not great at writing about myself but I would love to talk Disney or anything else that's interesting to you.

A little bit about your ideal match: Woman between 21 and 28(ish)I'm looking for someone who is adventurous and likes to travel to unfamiliar places. Also someone who is independent, confident, and has a wide enough sense of humor to laugh at my bad jokes. I do want a family one day, but not at the moment. I think 30 is a great age to think about kids, but I don't want to think about it before then. They should be pretty optimistic about life and ready to do things in the spur of the moment. Someone who isn't afraid to express herself and open up. Truthfully I can't say this is 100% what I want, but I know I'd like to meet more people with all kinds of personalities and backgrounds!

I'll add a picture in a few hours when I get home!


----------



## LostnW0nderland

First Name:Courtney

Location: San Francisco native now in Oregon 

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/hazel

Body Type: leggy I've been told otherwise i suppose athletic 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Former Pre School Teacher 

Do you have any kids: hopefully one day

Do you have any pets:2 dogs, they're Papillons

Favorite activities: irish dancing (but I no longer compete), basketball, swimming, need to learn golf I used to be a huge fan

Favorite movie:Oh man, being an 80's baby Ghostbusters and Goonies are for sure a few (of course the Disney classics), I also enjoy Psychological Thrillers, Action (like Marvel), Rom-Cons, I am a huge movie buff.

Favorite color(s): shades of blues and purples

Favorite Disney character(s): I guess the ones that are most like me which is Daisy, Alice and Merida.  I also adore Mulan.  But I've always loved sidekicks more!!

A little bit about yourself: Introvert in person till I warm up. College education from The Univ. of San Francisco with my degree in English.  I classify myself as a girly Disney/Gamer Geek.  I love history as well.  I follow sports, and have "my teams" but I am not a hardcore watcher; hockey rocks though. Also, LOVE Disney (been to every park but Hong Kong).

A little bit about your ideal match: Well educated, family oriented (please no kids or previously married). Childlike as well (but not childish, there's a difference). Well mannered and understanding.  Please be yourself cause I have zero tolerance for posers/liars.


----------



## Edcot

First Name: Ed

Location: SF Bay Area California 

Age: 43

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Law Enforcement 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: hiking, biking, beach

Favorite movie: The Hunt for Red October 

Favorite color(s): RED, WHITE, and BLUE!!!

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey!

A little bit about yourself: Went to Catholic School, was in US Coast Guard Reserves, graduated with a degree in Criminal Justice. Have been to Disneyland thousands of times. First trip to WDW coming up 1/18/17!  Super excited!


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

plutosbuddie said:


> Sure..
> 
> First Name: Angie
> 
> Location: Southern-Cali
> 
> Age: 33
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Reddish-brown/ brown
> 
> Body Type: Really... Umm, sporty. Is that a thing? I work-out and eat right
> 
> Ethnicity:  I'm white
> 
> Occupation: Student Pilot/Wildlife Biologist
> 
> Do you have any kids: NO
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes. I love LABS! I have a black lab and a horse.
> 
> Favorite activities: Flying, studying animals, and wildlife disease. Taking my lab for hikes or camping, and of course DISNEY.
> 
> Favorite movie: Christmas Vacation, Wreck it Ralph, Planes, Pirates!
> 
> Favorite Color(s): Mint, for those of y'all in the south 'seafoam'
> 
> Favorite ride(s): Pirates, BTMR, HM, California Scream'n, Soar'n, and Cars. Its not a ride but that place where they let you pet the cow and horses
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto, Stitch, Dug, Pocahontas and Merida
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  I am very adventurous. I love animals fiercely, and I love to be in nature. I can fly an airplane, shoot a gun (my dad's a Marine and my best friend) and pitch a tent.. I travel a lot. I practice yoga, I eat well and take care of myself. I'm that girl who buys stuff that is cruelty-free only (Hello lush) and has to understand how cows are raised before I eat the beef. I'm genuine, outgoing, and spontaneous. I don't take life too seriously; glass is half full always kinda girl. I love to talk about scientific theory.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Must love adventure, animals and the outdoors. Goes to the gym, no smoking! Be comfortable, able to support himself, hold a scientific conversation and be willing to have fun! Please be prepared to laugh, I laugh at everything. The kinda guy who would rather be outside than play video games.. Oh, and love Disney. I want to travel to Disney Paris and go backpacking through Europe.   Looking for someone 29-37



Hi Angie!! Here an Airbus A320 type rate pilot from Spain.  How're your classes going? See you flying soon!


----------



## plutosbuddie

FranDVCMadrid said:


> Hi Angie!! Here an Airbus A320 type rate pilot from Spain.  How're your classes going? See you flying soon!




Hey, cool you fly too!!!
Classes are good! Going to start my instrument rating soon! 

See you in the sky!


----------



## Kirstie Harris

First Name: Kirstie

Location: Houston, TX (suburbs)

Age: 26 almost 27

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Elementary Teacher and Travel Agent Specializing in Disney Vacations

Do you have any kids: No!

Do you have any pets: Yes 3 longhaired dachshunds, they are my babies

Favorite Activities: Anything Disney, playing and walking my dogs, and just relaxing and having fun. And of course Traveling to Disney!!!!

Favorite Movie: Monsters Inc., Tomorrowland, and many more!

Favorite Color: PINK!!!!

Favorite Disney Characters: Sulley, Minnie, and Goofy (the entire fab 5 is high on my list!)

A little bit about yourself: I am obsessed with anything disney and dachshund! I love my dogs and they live almost like people! I love planning hence becoming a travel agent! I love to be silly and act like a kid at heart! I am close to my family and friends and will do anything for them!

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would love Disney and disney vacations just as much as I do! He would be kind, funny, and a gentlem! Also as I mentioned, my dogs are a huge part of my life and I would want him to love dogs as much as I do!


----------



## simpleohio

First Name: Jeremy 

Location: Southwest Florida. Near FT Myers 

Age: 40

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Avg guy 

Ethnicity: White 

Occupation: event management

Do you have any kids: no but wants 

Do you have any pets: no 

Favorite activities: travel, movies , theater 

Favorite movie: Star Wars 

Favorite color(s): blue and yellow 

Favorite Disney character(s)onald duck

A little bit about yourself: i'm originally from Ohio but I've spent the last 15 years living in various cities and states across the country because of my job and I finally have settled in Florida. The downside about that is I've had lots of adventures but no time to really date or anything and now I realize I've turned 40 and I'm single.  I love going on cruises and actually been on six Disney cruises.  My interest really weird I love Broadway theater but I also like sci-fi movies and I'm very close to my family but they're all still in Ohio.  

A little bit about your ideal match: looking for somebody who understands that I honestly haven't spent much dating to be perfectly honest.  I've been single for about 10+ years because I've been career focus but I really want to find somebody to share my life with who wants a family and loves to travel.


----------



## doctorben

First Name: Ben

Location: Northern NJ

Age: 28

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Brown Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Doctor (just finished medical school, will be applying for my residency in pediatrics!)

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Yep, a bichon frise named Ellie

Favorite Activities: Comics (mostly Marvel), video games, making movies/filmmaking, television, writing, helping people, learning guitar

Favorite Movie: Captain America: Civil War, A Goofy Movie, Monsters Inc, The Avengers, Lion King, Aladdin

Favorite Color: Blue

Favorite Disney Characters: Goofy, Max, Mickey, Chip and Dale, literally all the Monsters Inc characters, Timone and Pumba, and the list goes on

A little bit about yourself: I love helping kids and helping their parents, which makes me want to be a pediatrician. I love dogs, reading comics, playing video games, and any and all things Marvel. Love going to New York Comic-Con. Super excited for my Disney trip coming up in March!

A little bit about your ideal match: Gotta love dogs. Also, my ideal match would be nice and sweet and would love having fun. Not required to laugh at my dumb jokes.


----------



## doctorben

Kirstie Harris said:


> First Name: Kirstie
> 
> Location: Houston, TX (suburbs)
> 
> Age: 26 almost 27
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Blue Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Elementary Teacher and Travel Agent Specializing in Disney Vacations
> 
> Do you have any kids: No!
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes 3 longhaired dachshunds, they are my babies
> 
> Favorite Activities: Anything Disney, playing and walking my dogs, and just relaxing and having fun. And of course Traveling to Disney!!!!
> 
> Favorite Movie: Monsters Inc., Tomorrowland, and many more!
> 
> Favorite Color: PINK!!!!
> 
> Favorite Disney Characters: Sulley, Minnie, and Goofy (the entire fab 5 is high on my list!)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am obsessed with anything disney and dachshund! I love my dogs and they live almost like people! I love planning hence becoming a travel agent! I love to be silly and act like a kid at heart! I am close to my family and friends and will do anything for them!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would love Disney and disney vacations just as much as I do! He would be kind, funny, and a gentlem! Also as I mentioned, my dogs are a huge part of my life and I would want him to love dogs as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 217063



You sound great and your pup is adorable! Send me a message some time, would love to get to know you


----------



## LIPeter

First Name: Peter

Location: Long Island

Age: 45

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Postal Worker

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Travel, Genealogy, Sleep

Favorite movie: Kingdom of Heave
Favorite color(s): Black, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Donald Duck, Anna, Wreck it Ralph, Rapunzel, Vanellope Von Schweetz

A little bit about yourself: I hate this part. Its always so hard to write about yourself. Well, I've been in the USPS for 16 years as a clerk.  I love to travel. I've been to 12 different countries in the past 4 years. I also plan to visit all 50 states, but I'm only at 23 so far, so I have a long way to go. I like going to historical locations, and I'm interested in the paranormal. They go together, so it works out well. LOL. I love Disney. 2 years ago, I went to Disney World after a 20 year Hiatus. Since then, I've been back 3 times. I'm also planning 2 more times this year. Getting back into Disney makes me feel like a kid again.

A little bit about your ideal match: Well, someone who loves Disney as much as me. You also have to love to travel.


----------



## musicalgirl2010

Time for an update

First Name:Sami

Location: Wisconsin

Age:24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Quite Curvy

Occupation: Shipping Manager for a papercrafting company (I still have my teaching license it just didn't work out how I hoped) 

Do you have any kids: Nope but I think I'd like to someday

Do you have any pets: Nope but I really like dogs and kind of like cats depending on the cat.

Favorite activities: Theatre, Watching Movies, I do play a few video games mostly casual ones, Reading, Writing, cardmaking and scrapbooking Disney trips and then posting on my blog.

Favorite movie: I have a lot but I always say your favorite movie is the one you watch when your having the worst day ever so it comes down to I usually go to any of the Disney classics that came out when I was a kid, or Newsies.

Favorite color(s): Pink is my favorite but I also like green, yellow, red and white and recently I've started to really like blue too.

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle and Ariel but I also love Mickey!

A little bit about yourself:I'm kind of quiet and generally prefer to have a quiet night in but don't think I'll never want to go out for a night!! I love to laugh I'm a relatively easy going person although I do have my moments.  I'm a total kid at heart.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who can make me laugh, it's one of the things I love to do. I would also like someone who is patient, understanding and of course loves Disney! If your willing to go with me to the theatre often that's a major plus!!


----------



## seashell7290

First Name: Michelle

Location: Philadelphia/South Jersey Area

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Green

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Resident Physician 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: I wish 

Favorite activities: Sports (watching and participating), cooking, movies, and new adventures!

Favorite movie: Aladdin and Finding Nemo

Favorite color(s): Green

A little bit about yourself: I'm a disney attic who loves to travel. I'm am very easy going and come off as shy but once I become comfortable I have a lot to say lol. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for a guy to share my disney obsession with and have epic travel adventures


----------



## FindingKelly

First Name: Kelly

Location: Orlando, FL

Age: 22 (nearly 23)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Hazel

Body Type: Average? I (attempt to) live a healthy, balanced lifestyle

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Graduate Student/Mental Health Counselor

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No but my roommate has a cat and I'm very pet-friendly

Favorite activities: Disney in my free time, crafting (I make my own park ears!), hanging out with friends, watching basketball (NCAA > NBA but a fan of both!)

Favorite movie(s): In the Disney library, I lean towards the classics (Peter Pan, Cinderella, 101 Dalmatians) or the recent films (Princess and the Frog, Zootopia, Tangled), with a soft spot for Pixar (Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc, Up). Outside of Disney, my top three are Good Will Hunting, Pretty Woman, and Silver Linings Playbook. Also Batman. And all things Harry Potter. Is that too many? Eh whatever, I could never settle on just one favorite.

Favorite color(s): Blue, Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Nemo, Tiana, Goofy, Mickey, Peter Pan, Simba

A little bit about yourself: I'm a northerner originally but moved recently to the Orlando area for graduate school so I could pursue two life goals: studying and working towards my dream career while spending my free time becoming a Disney expert. My work is draining so I consider myself blessed to be able to unwind in my ultimate happy place. I was raised a Disney fan and annual WDW visitor, & it's on my bucket list to visit all global Disney parks!
My passion for Disney has often lead to me to explore the WDW parks solo (my friends are not APs), which I love doing! But I am first and foremost looking for a park buddy  Disney is not my whole life but it sure makes life more fun to live


----------



## JMuppet90

First Name: Jeff

Location: Philadelphia

Age: 26

Body Type: Average

Kids: No

Pets: No

Occupation: Technologist

Favorite Movie: Hard to pick one... Ted and Ted 2 are up on the list.

Favorite Activities: Traveling, Sports (watching and playing). Favorite sports to watch include College Football and the NBA


----------



## SarahSnow

Updating 
First Name: Sarah

Location: Indiana

Age: 26

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Recruiter 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Spending time with my family, watching sports, going to the movies, shopping, concerts and museums.

Favorite movie: Disney: Currently, Wreck-It Ralph Non-Disney: Sixteen Candles

Favorite color(s): Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Baymax, Merida, Princess Jasmine, and Sadness from Inside Out

A little bit about yourself: I am a big family person, it's one of the most important things for me. I love to go to museums or art galleries. I have a twin sister who is my best friend. I love rom coms, I'm a TV Junkie, a Syfy Geek, a History Buff, a Capricorn, a Anglophile, and a big Pop Culture enthusiast, I love attending comic cons. I've only started to really be into the Disney theme parks recently because my grandparents moved to Florida and now when we visit them, we can visit Disney too.

A little bit about your ideal match: He has to be a family person. Can make me laugh. Honesty is very important. Goal-oriented. A good listener. Someone who would like to travel. Likes to go to the movies but also likes to stay at home. Someone who can keep me grounded.


----------



## disravenlaur

Just updating...

First Name: Laurie

Location: PA originally from MD

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Hazel eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Radiographer 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 Cats

Favorite activities: Being with family and friends, love watching and going to Orioles, Ravens, and Capitals games, going to the beach, being outdoors, and anything and everything Disney

Favorite movie: Robin Hood, Beauty and the Beast, Sword in the Stone, Lilo and Stitch

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Robin Hood, Piglet, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I was born and raised in Baltimore but have lived in Southern PA for half of my life. I love the beach and love country living. My family tries to go to WDW every other year and we love staying at POR, no other resort compares in our eyes. I love going to Baltimore sporting events and love to laugh.  

A little bit about your ideal match: He has to be genuine, honest, kind, and funny. Someone who loves me for me. A guy who I can just sit on the beach with and talk about Disney all day. Someone to call my best friend.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Kirstie Harris said:


> First Name: Kirstie
> 
> Location: Houston, TX (suburbs)
> 
> Age: 26 almost 27
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Blue Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Elementary Teacher and Travel Agent Specializing in Disney Vacations
> 
> ..................



Hi Kirstie! Travel agent specializing in Disney vacations & Universal too!  Helping people from Spain and South America to have a magical trip to Orlando!


----------



## dtl62

First Name: David

Location:Ma

Age:54

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Gray/blue

Body Type:Average

Ethnicity:White

Occupation:Engineer

Do you have any kids:Yes, one daughter all grown up but still a Disney princess!

Do you have any pets: Yes, cat

Favorite activities: Movies, Red Sox games, Springsteen concerts , beach, dining out, fairs, outdoors,reading, DISNEY.

Favorite movie: Too hard to pick one.  Disney: Jungle Book, Beauty and the Beast, Moana. Other: Saving Private Ryan, Jaws, Wizard of Oz, Tombstone, Goodfellas, Star Wars, LOTR. I know, all over the place,lol.

Favorite color(s):Blue, green

Favorite Disney character(s):Mickey of course!

A little bit about yourself:

A little bit about your ideal match: Down to earth, fun loving, kind, someone that shares some interests or would like to pick up some new interests together.


----------



## Bailey22

First Name: Bailey

Location: Alabama

Age: 23

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/green eyes

Body Type: I'm very short

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Medical Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, but I LOVE dogs. I'm afraid if I got one I wouldn't have time to take care of him. 

Favorite activities: You mean when I'm not studying? I love to read, I write sometimes, try to keep up with my favorite shows, and wander around places I've never been before.

Favorite movie: The Lion King, Ocean's Eleven, and Legally Blonde

Favorite color(s): Purple and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): CINDERELLA

A little bit about yourself: Like I said above, I'm a medical student and I'm currently in my second year. I fell in love with all things Disney a long time ago and it's one of my favorite things in the world. I love tv - The Office is probably my all time favorite, but I'm a HUGE Walking Dead fan. I love all sports, particularly baseball and football. Roll Tide, always. I'm a little nervous to post this, but I'm always in the market for new Disney friends so why not!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who makes me laugh and is a genuinely nice person to everyone around him. Faith is important to me, so I think someone who is religious would be a plus. Kind, caring, and someone I can just have a genuinely nice time with.


----------



## Regina Phalange

LIPeter said:


> First Name: Peter
> 
> Location: Long Island
> 
> Age: 45
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Postal Worker
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Travel, Genealogy, Sleep
> 
> Favorite movie: Kingdom of Heave
> Favorite color(s): Black, Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Donald Duck, Anna, Wreck it Ralph, Rapunzel, Vanellope Von Schweetz
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I hate this part. Its always so hard to write about yourself. Well, I've been in the USPS for 16 years as a clerk.  I love to travel. I've been to 12 different countries in the past 4 years. I also plan to visit all 50 states, but I'm only at 23 so far, so I have a long way to go. I like going to historical locations, and I'm interested in the paranormal. They go together, so it works out well. LOL. I love Disney. 2 years ago, I went to Disney World after a 20 year Hiatus. Since then, I've been back 3 times. I'm also planning 2 more times this year. Getting back into Disney makes me feel like a kid again.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Well, someone who loves Disney as much as me. You also have to love to travel.


----------



## Regina Phalange

OMG! I just found this disboards site while mindlessly McGoogling in the middle of the night. Then I thought, Cool, Disney Singles...but everyone in 23! Lol But not you, like me lol Anyway, finding someone ur age that loves Disney is awesome!


----------



## Regina Phalange




----------



## flyslyw

FindingKelly said:


> First Name: Kelly
> 
> Location: Orlando, FL
> 
> Age: 22 (nearly 23)
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average? I (attempt to) live a healthy, balanced lifestyle
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Graduate Student/Mental Health Counselor
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No but my roommate has a cat and I'm very pet-friendly
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney in my free time, crafting (I make my own park ears!), hanging out with friends, watching basketball (NCAA > NBA but a fan of both!)
> 
> Favorite movie(s): In the Disney library, I lean towards the classics (Peter Pan, Cinderella, 101 Dalmatians) or the recent films (Princess and the Frog, Zootopia, Tangled), with a soft spot for Pixar (Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc, Up). Outside of Disney, my top three are Good Will Hunting, Pretty Woman, and Silver Linings Playbook. Also Batman. And all things Harry Potter. Is that too many? Eh whatever, I could never settle on just one favorite.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue, Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Nemo, Tiana, Goofy, Mickey, Peter Pan, Simba
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a northerner originally but moved recently to the Orlando area for graduate school so I could pursue two life goals: studying and working towards my dream career while spending my free time becoming a Disney expert. My work is draining so I consider myself blessed to be able to unwind in my ultimate happy place. I was raised a Disney fan and annual WDW visitor, & it's on my bucket list to visit all global Disney parks!
> My passion for Disney has often lead to me to explore the WDW parks solo (my friends are not APs), which I love doing! But I am first and foremost looking for a park buddy  Disney is not my whole life but it sure makes life more fun to live



Hey Kelly, nice movie list! I'd have to say Moana was definitely one of my top Disney films from the last decade.


----------



## MissGina5

First Name: Gina

Location: Chicago area

Age: about to be 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brunette/Green

Body Type: Average with curves

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Library Assistant

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: do my parents' count?

Favorite activities: sleeping, Netflix, reading, vacation planning

Favorite movie: Well Disney wise I would say Hercules. Real life is That Thing You Do 

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Meg, Mulan, Belle, Rapunzel, Snow White, Daisy, Lilo and Stitch, etc. 

A little bit about yourself: Well ok, so I am a huge disney fan and am trying to go twice a year (magically). I am in the library sciences, I work with tweens ages 8-11 and love my job. I have no kids but hope to have them someday. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A big disney nerd who has other nerd interests as well (harry potter preferred), sense of humor, and strong family values.


----------



## avviexxx

What a wonderful thing!

First Name: *Avvie*

Location: *Peterborough, UK*

Age: *26*

Sex: *Female*

Hair/Eye Color: *Red hair, green eyes*

Body Type: *Curvy*

Ethnicity: *White*

Occupation: *Bar Manager*

Do you have any kids: *No but would love my own someday!*

Do you have any pets: *Yes, cats*

Favorite activities: *Travelling, photography, history, gaming, reading, singing*

Favorite movie: *Beauty & The Beast, Saw, Mama*

Favorite color(s): *Red & Gold*

Favorite Disney character(s): *Belle, Mickey Mouse, Olaf*

A little bit about yourself: *Disney* *Mad, also love Harry Potter! Love to travel with my camera! Interested in history, mainly Victorian London! I am a gamer, xbox & PS4 (ask me what i play!) I love to read, also my favorite band is Green Day but my favourite music genre is Country!! I'm not looking for casual fun, and distance isn't an issue with me!*

A little bit about your ideal match: *Somebody who loves Disney is a great start! Who loves to travel to places like Orlando, it's one thing loving Disney, but another thing if you love the parks too! Preferably someone over 25, who has a great sense of humor! Someone who's romantic and not afraid to show emotions. Who's happy to spend the night in curled up on a sofa watching Disney movies with snacks or heading to a theme park on a date!*


----------



## LaurenElizabeth

removed


----------



## bfost87

LaurenElizabeth said:


> First Name: Lauren
> 
> Location: Nashville, TN
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Green/Hazel eyes
> 
> Body Type: Slim/Athletic, also I'm 5'9, so tall
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Speech-Language Pathologist
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but would like to have a family some day
> 
> Do you have any pets: No, but I love dogs
> 
> Favorite Activities: Getting outdoors, hiking, live music, traveling, trying new restaurants, watching Netflix.
> 
> Favorite Disney Characters: Ariel, Ursula, Belle
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love my job.  I work with both children and adults/geriatrics in schools, hospitals, and skilled nursing facilities.  It's very rewarding.  I'm laid back, easy going, and I like to try new things.  ISFJ for anyone who knows what that means
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is kind, easy going, adventurous, honest, who knows what they want and isn't afraid to go for it



Loved Nashville


----------



## bfost87

Removed


----------



## Rileymarie418




----------



## Lynzer4

First Name: Lynsey

Location: St. Louis, MO

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Green eyes

Body Type: Curvy 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Non-Profit

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to have a family someday

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite Activities: Traveling, trying new restaurants, watching Netflix, planning Disney trips, hanging out with my niece and nephew.

Favorite Disney Characters: Mickey, Maleficent, Daisy 

A little bit about yourself: Where to start – Have an awesome job (that takes me to Disney for an annual conference!!!) where I support our local children’s hospitals. Huge Disney fan and go at least twice a year. Just completed my second RunDisney event in Feb. 2017. I have an awesome nephew and niece that I like to hang out with J. On my bucket list is to do Disney Adventure China (where you go to Disney Shanghai and Hong Kong).  

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind and loves to travel (anywhere but esp. Disney). Is adventurous but also enjoys quiet nights at home. Has a plan in life and isn’t afraid to try something new.


----------



## hisbeeswax

First Name: Jenn 

Location: Hudson Valley, NY

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Green eyes

Body Type: Tall, Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Higher Education 

Do you have any kids: No, but would like to have a family some day

Do you have any pets: I have a beautiful australian shepherd, and two kitties 

Favorite Activities: Outdoor activities, spending time with friends and family, walking my dog, going for rides in the car, watching a great movie, binge watching Netflix, visiting Disney World of course! 

Favorite Disney Characters: Rapunzel, Moana, Belle 

A little bit about yourself: I value education very highly, working on a PHD, currently have a Masters in education. I love laughing, am very outgoing, and value family and friends very highly. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone easy-going, funny, kind, and caring. Someone who understands my Disney-obsession , someone who values learning and growing together.


----------



## MagicTrick

First Name: Patrick (Go by Trick)

Location: Jacksonville, Fl

Age: 33

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown (So unique, right? )

Body Type: Recently have gone from fluffy down to cuddly

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Guest service at a vacation club, room monitor at a room escape, magician, sideshow performer

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Sadly, no

Favorite activities: Traveling, going to Disney, reading, making people laugh, having fun

Favorite movie: What Dreams May Come, the HP series, pretty much anything Disney, as well

Favorite color(s): Blue, green, clear

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Maui, Scar, Genie

A little bit about yourself: I am a fun-loving guy who always loves to make people laugh. I've been a comedian, magician, sideshow performer, circus worker, etc. I currently have 2 jobs that I love, but spend much of my free time going to Orlando to hang out at Disney!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that os a geek and a Disney geek. Looking for someone  between 25-33 who loves to laugh, find joy in life, and have a good time.


----------



## Communicore1991

First Name: John

Location: Central/Northern New Jersey

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blond/Blue

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Information Security Analyst

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope, not a pet fan (though I did have fish with Mickey heads on their tails!) 

Favorite activities: Getting frozen yogurt and coffee with friends, watching football, coaching speech and debate

Favorite movie(s): Ferris Bueller's Day Off and The Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Blue

A little bit about yourself: I'm a big fan of the Disney parks especially EPCOT Center and Matterhorn in Disneyland. I'm a great listener and really enjoy just hanging out with people I like. I truly appreciate the little and simple things in life like spending time with friends and family. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I want to meet a lady who not only loves Disney as much as I do, but someone who can be my best friend and who would enjoy cuddling on the couch while watching a movie or a good TV series


----------



## Flametamr

Name: Joe

Location: Pensacola FL/ Mobile AL

Age: 56

Profession: Retired Firefighter. Working as a forklift operator for Walmart Distribution

Kids: One, 26 yr old girl. Handicapped, lives at home part time

Hobbies: Disney, Motorcycles, Movies, Camping, Mardi Gras, Anything Outdoors

Pets: None but love dogs

Fav Color: Blue

About me. I'm am a widower and most recently divorced my second wife. I have worked in public service for over 30 years before retiring. Got bored and went back to work in a different field. I am looking for someone that has a heart as big a mine. Someone that can take care of themselves but wants a partner. Contrary to my picture I'm not an alcoholic. The picture was of gifts I received for my retirement. They were being posted on our club site. We visit Disney World several times a year. Would love to meet a nice single Mom to tour with.


----------



## monarchs21

Update!

First Name: Dwayne

Location: VA Beach

Age: 27 in April

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Athletically big haha

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Logistics

Do you have any kids: Nope...want some one day though!

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Sports, Disney World, Politics (More staying aware of what's going on than a "favorite activity" lol), Golfing and Fishing.

Favorite movie: Forrest Gump, Scent of a Woman, Silver Linings Playbook and favorite Disney movie is Toy Story!

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Love sports....both playing and watching (it takes my mind of life, even if it's just for a little while) I also love country music...i'm a shower version of Johnny Cash haha. I like reading in my spare time but can Netflix binge with the best of 'em lol I also like to think I'm pretty funny!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is down to earth and knows what she wants in life...and of course someone who enjoys going to Disney World!


----------



## seanwhoamack

/


----------



## brianz09

First Name: Brian

Location: Virginia

Age: 42

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brownish

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: White/Pac Islander

Occupation: Legal

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Vacation planning, theme parking, cruising, being in the sun or at the beach

Favorite movies: A Few Good Men, GoodFellas, Inception, Shutter Island, Interstellar, Rogue One

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast when he's eating, Fidget

A little bit about yourself: I'm a huge Disney Parks fan, although have only been to WDW so far. Would love to see Disney Seas and DL next. Obsessed with Disney parks history and stories - Jim Hill and Len Testa anyone? I have 2 boys in elementary school and am fashioning them into park geeks too (sorry guys).

A little bit about your ideal match: Hmm.. someone caring, fun, and adventurous.


----------



## Alicefan

First Name: Dana

Location: Myrtle Beach SC

Age: 45

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde hair blue eyes

Body Type: 5'6" need to drop about 50lbs lol

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Hairstylist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: one Pug!

Favorite activities: Vacation planning! I used to do pro wrestling and roller derby.

Favorite movies: Pride and Prejudice, Shutter Island, Anything that's a period drama!

Favorite color(s): Pink!

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice and all of the villains

A little bit about yourself: I am self employed and live alone about a mile from the beach...which I hate. lol  I'm a mountain girl! I like cold weather and only go to Disney in the Winter months. I've been divorced twice and am not really a kid person. I always say, "Disney's no place for children." lol! I love to go to Epcot, and I am a fan of solo trips but I never seem to have the time for them. I'm also a huge Harry Potter fan  (Slytherin) so I try to add a day or two at Universal when I'm in Orlando. I love all kinds of foods and enjoy trying new things. I'm more of an indoor gal unless a Disney trip is involved, but traveling is my favorite thing to do. I'm not one that has to be constantly entertained. I enjoy being at home and have no problem in my own company. I'm also an avid Pittsburgh Penguins fan and try to catch as many games as I can in Raleigh when they come. Go Pens!

About my ideal match: hmm...no kids would be ideal, but it would be nice to meet someone that knows just as much about the Disney parks as myself. Someone that doesn't constantly have to be on the go. Most importantly, someone who can take care of himself. I'm a magnet for needy fixer uppers that want to live off of me. umm...NO. lol


----------



## Alicefan

Smiley7510 said:


> First Name: Michael
> 
> Location: North Eastern Pennsylvania
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation:  Project Manager \ Photographer
> 
> Do you have any kids: No...
> 
> Do you have any pets: Crazy Dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Love; ice hockey & photography, and am a total Disney nut!!! Love to travel. I am a foodie, and enjoy a good Oregon Pinot Noir or a pint of Guinness. I can find fun and relaxation doing so many different things: I can spend a day hiking the falls, or fishing from a boat, can stroll through the mall looking for a good sale, hit the next exciting roller coaster, head out to shoot some photos of the scenery or take shots for a friends wedding, plant some flowers in the backyard, head out to the local bar for a pint and some laughs with my friends, sit at home on the deck with a glass of wine listening to the bird, playing some cards or cuddle up to watch something good on tv or, a movie or with a good book.  My tastes are quiet eclectic, though I am always ready to try new things and discover a new passion



I saw you like hockey, who's your team? I'm a HUGE Penguins fan! I'm going to guess that you're a Flyers fan?


----------



## dutchscotsman

First Name: Gary

Location: Netherlands

Age: 36

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: big shoulders

Ethnicity: White Scottish

Occupation: European Sales Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Bearded Dragon

Favorite activities: Vacation planning, theme parking, gym, xbox studying languages
Favorite movies:  GoodFellas, Jurassic Park/world, leo and stitch, all disney films, arnie movies

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): one and only Stitch!! 

A little bit about yourself: I am a big travel nut. I'm from Scotland but now live in Netherlands and work in Germany, Austria and Switzerland. I have been to WDW maybe 10-12 times and love all things Disney. Big fan of the parks but also on the historical books and documentaries. Love my guy films like terminator and Jurassic world but still like nothing better than stitch or the muppets (animal rocks). Im a bit of a kids that wont grow up despite the job and stress lol. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Apart from Ariel....well someone with a similar love of disney and travel. Same sense of humor which is somewhat daft normally. If I could find a girl that love xbox then marriage is on the cards!! Someone around my age would be good that loves kids and acting like one. 

My pic


----------



## dutchscotsman

avviexxx said:


> What a wonderful thing!
> 
> First Name: *Avvie*
> 
> Location: *Peterborough, UK*
> 
> Age: *26*
> 
> Sex: *Female*
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: *Red hair, green eyes*
> 
> Body Type: *Curvy*
> 
> Ethnicity: *White*
> 
> Occupation: *Bar Manager*
> 
> Do you have any kids: *No but would love my own someday!*
> 
> Do you have any pets: *Yes, cats*
> 
> Favorite activities: *Travelling, photography, history, gaming, reading, singing*
> 
> Favorite movie: *Beauty & The Beast, Saw, Mama*
> 
> Favorite color(s): *Red & Gold*
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): *Belle, Mickey Mouse, Olaf*
> 
> A little bit about yourself: *Disney* *Mad, also love Harry Potter! Love to travel with my camera! Interested in history, mainly Victorian London! I am a gamer, xbox & PS4 (ask me what i play!) I love to read, also my favorite band is Green Day but my favourite music genre is Country!! I'm not looking for casual fun, and distance isn't an issue with me!*
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: *Somebody who loves Disney is a great start! Who loves to travel to places like Orlando, it's one thing loving Disney, but another thing if you love the parks too! Preferably someone over 25, who has a great sense of humor! Someone who's romantic and not afraid to show emotions. Who's happy to spend the night in curled up on a sofa watching Disney movies with snacks or heading to a theme park on a date!*




Hi Avviexxx, Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. How many times have you been to wdw? I love the parks too not just Orlando. Favorite park is epcot, I love the food and wine festival. Favorite ride is Everest. What about you? Do you have a fav character?


----------



## Brendanb33

First Name: Brendan

Location: Buffalo

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Product Manager

Do you have any kids: No, plan on having them at some point

Do you have any pets: No, but I am a big fan of dogs

Favorite activities: hockey, football, traveling, going to movies, video games, hanging with friends, golf, fires, etc

Favorite movie: I am a big fan of the Star Wars & Marvel universes, office space, Star Trek, Harry Potter

Favorite color(s): Green, Blue (I am somewhat colorblind so colors can be a real pain)

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear, Timone & Pumba, Mike & Sully

A little bit about yourself: I am busy working on my career as a product manager at a regional bank but find plenty of time to do the things I love like hanging with friends and playing sports. I would describe myself as a bit of an extrovert who usually likes to stay busy but can also binge watch hours of netflix at a time. Ideally I am looking for someone in their 20s with similar interests who has a plan for their life. I am also very excited to head to WDW for the first time since I was a child in June on a solo trip after a work conference 

I would like to add a picture but cannot find the setting to change it?


----------



## Bailey22

doctorben said:


> First Name: Ben
> 
> Location: Northern NJ
> 
> Age: 28
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Brown Eyes
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Doctor (just finished medical school, will be applying for my residency in pediatrics!)
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yep, a bichon frise named Ellie
> 
> Favorite Activities: Comics (mostly Marvel), video games, making movies/filmmaking, television, writing, helping people, learning guitar
> 
> Favorite Movie: Captain America: Civil War, A Goofy Movie, Monsters Inc, The Avengers, Lion King, Aladdin
> 
> Favorite Color: Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney Characters: Goofy, Max, Mickey, Chip and Dale, literally all the Monsters Inc characters, Timone and Pumba, and the list goes on
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love helping kids and helping their parents, which makes me want to be a pediatrician. I love dogs, reading comics, playing video games, and any and all things Marvel. Love going to New York Comic-Con. Super excited for my Disney trip coming up in March!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Gotta love dogs. Also, my ideal match would be nice and sweet and would love having fun. Not required to laugh at my dumb jokes.



I was scrolling through this thread and happened to see your post. Hope the match went well for you! I'll be taking Step 1 soon so it's nice to see that people actually make it through alive...


----------



## eimmi07

Updating

First Name: Paul

Location: Orlando, FL (for now)

Age: 27 turning 28 soon

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Merchandise for the DCP

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. ( I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel. I just started Graduate school this month. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## MishyMouse21799

First Name: Michelle

Location: Westport, CT

Age: 18

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Slim

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Tennis, Swimming, Running, Watching Disney Movies, Trying New Restaurants, Going Out

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Belle, Mary Poppins

A little bit about yourself: High school senior who can't wait to graduate and go to college. I want to work for Disney some day, but I'll settle for owning an annual pass.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I just want to meet and chat with people about how great Disney is so I can stop boring the other people in my life haha.


----------



## amesJ_erderW

First Name: James

Location: Philly, PA

Age: 22

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blueish Green

Body Type: Small, athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Restaurant Manager / Student (need to finish that!)

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Basketball, Tennis, Old Disney Movies

Favorite movie: Toy Story

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody

A little bit about yourself: Restaurant Manager currently - need to figure out what to do with my life.  Traveled to Disney a decent amount as a kid and would like to go back soon on my own now! 

A little bit about your ideal match: My friends kinda judge my love of Disney...so I figured I could find a friend to chat with who won't judge that!  I've been told I'm a wild child so be prepared, lol!


----------



## avviexxx

Hey everyone! I just found out today that from the 23rd of October this year i will be working in the UK Pavillion in Epcot for a year! Feel free to pop by and say hello!


----------



## OnceUponABenito

First Name: Ben (but my friends nicknamed me Benito a long time ago - I'm not latino, just a nickname!)

Location: Cleveland OH! Born and Raised!!

Age: 18

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Hair is dark brown, sometimes short and sometimes long...and Eyes...yeah I have two of them!

Body Type: Short, not too thin but not large...I dunno this is hard!  Normal...how about that!

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Student

Do you have any kids: No way...at least I hope not...none that I know of...wait...kids are you out there??  J/K - *NO!*

Do you have any pets: Had a dog growing up but she died a few years back   We haven't brought ourselves to be able to replace her...

Favorite activities: Basketball, Playing Music (trumpet), Tennis

Favorite movie: It used to be Cars (I was obsessed as a boy) and I still love that movie...as an adult choice I'd say Jurassic World 

Favorite color(s): Red & Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): 

A little bit about yourself: 1st year music student (trumpet and music education).  Didn't go to Disney a lot when we were younger but my high school years we went ALOT!  My mom and sister love Disney world too!  I think my dad tolerates it...

A little bit about your ideal match: Yikes...I dunno, lol!  Maybe just a girl who likes to talk about Disney and doesn't take life too seriously??


----------



## xxKylexx

First Name: Kyle

Location: New Orleans, Louisiana

Age: 27

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Sales Consultant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 1 dog/1 cat

Favorite activities: Sports (watching and participating), cooking, movies, and streaming

Favorite movie: A ton

Favorite color(s): Gray 

A little bit about yourself: Love to travel, trying to start my own clothing line of athletic casual clothing, while also getting into podcasting.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for a laid back girl who lives one day at a time and loves to travel.


----------



## thats_so_pj

q


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

First Name: Nathan

Location: Deltona, Florida

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Theme Parks, Beaches, cooking, movies, video games, cruising, traveling,

Favorite movie: None Disney Back to the Future, 

Disney: Tron or Mary Poppins 

Favorite color(s): Blue / Green 

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch 

A little bit about yourself: Just ask!

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who's into the same things I am I'm not too picky lol.


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

avviexxx said:


> What a wonderful thing!
> 
> First Name: *Avvie*
> 
> Location: *Peterborough, UK*
> 
> Age: *26*
> 
> Sex: *Female*
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: *Red hair, green eyes*
> 
> Body Type: *Curvy*
> 
> Ethnicity: *White*
> 
> Occupation: *Bar Manager*
> 
> Do you have any kids: *No but would love my own someday!*
> 
> Do you have any pets: *Yes, cats*
> 
> Favorite activities: *Travelling, photography, history, gaming, reading, singing*
> 
> Favorite movie: *Beauty & The Beast, Saw, Mama*
> 
> Favorite color(s): *Red & Gold*
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): *Belle, Mickey Mouse, Olaf*
> 
> A little bit about yourself: *Disney* *Mad, also love Harry Potter! Love to travel with my camera! Interested in history, mainly Victorian London! I am a gamer, xbox & PS4 (ask me what i play!) I love to read, also my favorite band is Green Day but my favourite music genre is Country!! I'm not looking for casual fun, and distance isn't an issue with me!*
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: *Somebody who loves Disney is a great start! Who loves to travel to places like Orlando, it's one thing loving Disney, but another thing if you love the parks too! Preferably someone over 25, who has a great sense of humor! Someone who's romantic and not afraid to show emotions. Who's happy to spend the night in curled up on a sofa watching Disney movies with snacks or heading to a theme park on a date!*





Hello Avvie, I wanted to PM you but couldn't figure out how lol


----------



## Pacolovestacos

ThemeParkCrazy said:


> Hello Avvie, I wanted to PM you but couldn't figure out how lol



Click on username.  On the popup box, click on "start a conversation."


----------



## oceanrose

First Name:  Heather

Location: SW Washington State at the Beach

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/green

Body Type: Curvy but fit. 

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Owner of a retail shop

Do you have any kids: No - but I have a 17 yo nephew who I have helped raise and who lives in my houshold.

Do you have any pets: YES - Dogs, cats, rabbit, chickens, ducks. I have a hobby farm. 

Favorite activities: Walking, hiking, planning Disney trips, Travelling anywhere whether a day trip or a long vacation, spinning yarn, knitting, and showing my rabbits (really!) I am not a sedentary person. I do watch TV I LOVE baseball, but I don't hang out playing video games, I have too much going on. 

Favorite movie: The Princess Bride, Moana, ALL Star Wars, Harry Potter, Sleepless in Seattle. Oh, there was just supposed to be one??

Favorite color(s): ALL THE COLORS! Seriously. I work with color every day. I love all colors.

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Merida, Moana. I am bad at choosing favorites. 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a true Gemini. There are two sides to me, one is the homestead/homebody side. I am lucky enough to live in a beautiful part of the country where I am busy taking my nephew to band events, at my business, and at my home where I have a little acre farm. I show Angora rabbits, and I travel all over doing that. I live with my nephew and my handicapped elderly mother. I have never been married, though I was involved with someone last for 10+ years. The other side of me is the travelling crazy Disney side. I've been to WDW and DL numerous times and planning trips there is a hobby. I also would love to travel more to Europe and beyond. Once the kid graduates it's a major goal. I'm wickedly sarcastic, get bored easily and I can be intense for a lot of people. I am constantly juggling my schedule, but there is room for another person here, and time to be made for the right one. It's a great big world and we can sleep when we're dead!

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love animals, love Disney, and the beach. Someone who appreciates nature and can see the beauty in things. Most of all though someone who is caring. I don't need to be cared for, or watched over. But being cared about is lovely.


----------



## samantha217

First Name: Samantha

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 25 (26 in July)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, Green/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Currently a nanny, in the process of becoming a Child Life Specialist. Start my master's in the fall!

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: One Dog and Two Cats

Favorite activities: Traveling! I'd go every month if I could. I like biking on nice days, taking my dog to the park, reading, cooking.

Favorite movie: I fell in love with the latest Beauty and the Beast! I also loved the newest Cinderella. Harry Potter, Hunger Games, Titanic has been a favorite since I was a kid. Chick-Flicks are always on my list too!

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie & Mickey, Belle

A little bit about yourself: I got into Disney more as an adult. I actually went down to run the half marathon for charity and it just became an obsession after that. I always loved princesses and minnie but I didn't get the chance to go more than once as a child. Something about the magic of it and forgetting your worries while you're there attracts me to it now. I also work with children so it's helpful to be up on all my Disney stuff!

A little bit about your ideal match: While I am single, straight and looking, I'm also interested in finding a travel buddy - preferably female. I so badly want to buy an annual pass and go but haven't taken the plunge to go alone. I would like to find prince charming too. Looking for ages 25-32 and lives on Long Island (might be hard on here). Not looking for long distance. Someone who is on a career track and has a college degree is important to me. I'd hope they could make me laugh, support me and be willing to travel!

PS I don't know how to add a picture..gotta figure that out. I'm new!


----------



## Missymoe4

thats_so_pj said:


> First Name: Patrick
> 
> Location: Toronto, Ontario
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Operations Manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes a dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Pretending to look busy at work, Hockey..... because I'm Canadian and it's what we do
> 
> Favorite movie: None Disney Jurassic park, Disney Robin Hood
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): The Genie
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Out going and talkative, I enjoy playing hockey, guitar, and can waste weekends playing video games.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Some one who we can both be our 100% self around. Can share this obsession of Disney with and can be a kick *** partner in crime



Hi Patrick, 

I think I saw you in another forum. Aren't you going to WDW soon? Safe travels!


----------



## Missymoe4

First Name: Maureen 

Location: Chicago

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Big and Beautiful

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Education

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes: Cats

Favorite activities: Golfing, running, Disney, reading

Favorite movie: Mary Poppins & Up 

Favorite color(s): Anything bright

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey & Minnie; Mary Poppins & Burt; Alice in Wonderland + gang

A little bit about yourself: Oftentimes I'm all-too-nice to people, but that is mostly because I believe in the best in life. I am a teacher and care for my students. I'm a hard worker and spend a lot of time at work. I'm a friendly person and am up for finding friends, both male and female. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am well educated and goal-oriented, and I look for the same in a partner. I look for someone with strong morals and values and loves Disney.


----------



## katmu

First Name: Kathleen

Location: Minneapolis, MN

Age: 47

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown

Body Type: I'm 5' 3" and an average build I guess

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT Manager

Do you have any kids: 2 sons who are out on their own

Do you have any pets: 2 Labs.

Favorite activities: Travel, Walking, Exercise, Movies.

Favorite movie(s): James Bond, Jason Bourne, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, anything by Mel Brooks, The Princess Bride, The Muppet Movie, Harry Potter.  Favorite Disney / Pixar Movies: Up, Wall-E, Inside Out, Beauty and The Beast, Mulan, Finding Nemo, The Little Mermaid, The Aristocats, The Rescuers, Mary Poppins.

Favorite color(s): Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Carl and Ellie, Dug, Belle, Beaker

A little bit about yourself: I'm naturally an introvert but I definitely open up once I know someone.  I'm close to my sons and my mom.  In addition to Disney, I like to travel to other places as well.  I'm taking my mom to Rome and London in December 2017.  After my divorce, I decided to return to school to finish my degree in business.  I have about 30 credits left to finish.  As a person, I try to be open with my friends and family and I would ask the same of someone I date.

A little bit about your ideal match:  I really am looking for the Carl to my Ellie.  Someone with honesty, integrity and a sense of humor who likes Disney.


----------



## xlauren13x

First Name: Lauren

Location: York, SC

Age: 26

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel with blue and green

Body Type: Plus size but trying to lose weight

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes a dog

Favorite activities: Reading, traveling, going to concerts

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, Lord of the rings, Marvel movies, Harry Potter. I have a lot

Favorite color(s): Mint, teal, blue, green

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Rapunzel, Flynn Rider, Gaston, Alice, Mary Poppins, Jack Sparrow

A little bit about yourself: I am a preschool teacher who is obsessed with Disney. I am a small town from the south who wants to see the world. I am very laid back. I have been to Disney 3 times, but planning my 4th trip. I love music and go to concerts. I am also a huge nerd that reads comic books and goes to comic cons. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney. Who can be laid back but be serious when needed. I like someone who likes to have fun and loves to travel. I also want someone with a sense of humor.


----------



## 10MoreMinutes

First Name: Heather

Location: Southern Georgia

Age: 29 (30 in August)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde / Blue

Body Type: Average to chunky

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Legal secretary

Do you have any kids: No, and I don't want any. Don't mind if you have some already though.

Do you have any pets: No, but I love my parents' dog as if she were my own.

Favorite activities: Binge-watching shows on Netflix; nail art; making Minnie ears and doing other crafty things; reading; visiting historic sites

Favorite movie: There are a lot, but here are a few:  V for Vendetta, Inception, Rocky Horror Picture Show, Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King, Air Force One

Favorite color(s): Green and silver

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Rapunzel, Moana, and Hei Hei

A little bit about yourself: I'm pretty Type-A...I really love lists and having a plan. But I'm also pretty flexible in changing those plans once I get where I'm going. I'll try anything (really, literally almost anything) once, but I'm pretty inflexible about the things I don't like. The older I get, the more my feminism shows. I'm equally happy in large groups as I am alone. I've been told I'm "hard to read" but I genuinely try to see the best in people and I try really hard not to make snap judgments, so I'm usually a pretty nice person.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, or at least doesn't mind hearing about it a lot (because I really talk about it a lot). Someone who can make me laugh, but doesn't make me feel like I'm being laughed AT. Like-minded in terms of morality and political views would be nice, because honestly, I don't get a lot of that where I live. I have a lot of emotional baggage, so I'm not necessarily looking for a relationship right away, so someone that would be cool with that and not push it. And please, for the love of god, do not give me any cheesy pick-up lines because I have absolutely no patience for it and I don't think it's cute, even if you're being ironic about it.


----------



## OmegaxWk

MishyMouse21799 said:


> First Name: Michelle
> 
> Location: Westport, CT
> 
> Age: 18
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Slim
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Student
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Tennis, Swimming, Running, Watching Disney Movies, Trying New Restaurants, Going Out
> 
> Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Belle, Mary Poppins
> 
> A little bit about yourself: High school senior who can't wait to graduate and go to college. I want to work for Disney some day, but I'll settle for owning an annual pass.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  I just want to meet and chat with people about how great Disney is so I can stop boring the other people in my life haha.
> View attachment 227650



You sound like a fun person! Message me? :]


----------



## brad813

Note:  Hair is shoulder length now.  Also, gonna give this a try, but not too sure on it.

First Name:  Bradley(Brad)

Location:  Virginia(for now)

Age:  36

Sex:  Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Dark Chestnut Brown

Body Type:  A little extra weight, but carry it well.

Ethnicity:  Caucasian mainly, with some Cherokee and Sinti(German branch of the Roma)

Occupation:  Freelance mainly:  Actor, singer, writer.  Trained in restaurant management.

Do you have any kids:  Not yet

Do you have any pets:  Well, one cat, and then four other animals in the home that belong to another family member.

Favorite activities:  Music, acting, theme parking, diving(though I am not yet certified), cooking, writing....probably other stuff I can't remember

Favorite movie:  Too many to choose from.  As far as Disney goes, Little Mermaid, Aladdin, and Beauty and the Beast(both versions).  Anything Marvel or Star Wars(aside from Episode VII which was weak for me).  Mainly fantasy and sci fi otherwise

Favorite color(s):  Blue, Violet, Red, Black

Favorite Disney character(s):  Ariel, Aladdin, Jasmine, Beast, Belle, Genie, Jack & Sally.  Marvel Universe characters.   Mace Windu if he still counts, and Darth Vader.  And Chewie.  Captain Jack Sparrow.

A little bit about yourself:   Well, I am definitely complicated.  Intelligent, try to be kind to others, believing in karma.  I tend to do things my own way, and sometimes get called crazy or weird.  Life around me is never boring.  People always remember me.  I am a singer, actor, and writer as I mentioned above.  Aside from music, my main genres are sci fi and fantasy, though I have been known to come up with a concept for a romantic comedy on occasion.  I am generally the kind of guy that is easy to get along with.  I enjoy life.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Well, I am open to friends, and for the ladies, if something develops  from that, then so be it.  For a date, I do prefer brunettes(bad experiences with blondes, so that put me off them) that are slim/slender, but more importantly, intelligent with a good sense of humor and kind hearted.  Open minded doesn't hurt either.  I am also completely open to new friends to hang out with, especially visiting the parks.  I know this is far from a dating site, so I will try to keep detail to a minimum usable level on here.

I do prefer that anyone interested in meeting up to send a message to my inbox.


----------



## BethRosee15

First name: Beth

Location: Essex, England 

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/eye colour: Blonde hair, blue eyes

Body type: average 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Insurance underwriter 

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: 2 greyhounds 

Favourite activities: Music, film, binge watching tv series, days out, holidays, driving, theme parks, reading, going out with friends 

Favourite movie: Disney favourites are Beauty & the beast, fantasia, jungle book and 101 Dalmatians. I love Marvel & DC and guilty pleasure is titanic haha! 

Favourite colour: purple 

Favourite Disney character (s): jack skellington, coggsworth, stitch & belle.

A little bit about yourself: I'm a 23 yr old who lives & works in Essex! I'm pretty shy at first but I get to know someone I won't shut up. I can be pretty blonde sometimes and don't know my left & right without doing the 'L' sign I love music, more into rock than anything but I'll give everything a listen. I've got my first solo WDW trip booked for next October 19th-26th! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't have a typical type I go for looks wise. As long as you can make me laugh and don't mind my Disney obsession & blonde moments we're all good! 

Not sure how to put a pic on here, but more than happy to share my instagram/Facebook in a private message


----------



## xxsmileykyliexx

First name: Kylie

Location: Southampton, United Kingdom

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/eye colour: Brunette naturally, blue eyes

Body type: Average trying to become slim!

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Mental health/psychiatric

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: Nope unless you include the kitten who keeps sneaking in!

Favourite activities: Anything disney of course! Listening to music, watching box sets, socialising with friends etc

Favourite movie: My all time fave is Matilda! Disney films would be brother bear and tangled.

Favourite colour: grey and khaki

Favourite Disney character (s):
Rapunzel because we share the same personality, Feisty, determined, lovable, warm and child like!

A little bit about yourself: Hmm how to sell myself I'm born and bred in Southampton England, work in a psychiatric hospital which is hard work but I love it! I'm a fun character usually singing and being silly, but I am a woman so of course I'm a nightmare at times  I've been to wdw 7 times and have my first solo trip booked for Nov 1st-Nov 11th this year. So if anyone is there at the same time I'd love to meet you! 

A little bit about your ideal match: A male who can make me laugh and be silly, ideally i'd prefer a tall guy (I'm 5'5) I'm a sucker for tattoos and a cheeky smile! And he'd have to cope with my disney obsession!

I'll await all your messages LOL!

Oh this is me a smiley kylieee 

<a href="http://s1235.photobucket.com/user/Kylie_Munday/media/IMG_9187.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff435/Kylie_Munday/IMG_9187.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_9187.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Paddy Pat

First Name: Patrick

Location: Conway, NH

Age: 53

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color:  blnd/blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Logistics/Construction

Do you have any kids: 1 daughter on her own

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Watching sports, traveling, sitting by a fire, taking in everything WDW has to offer

Favorite movie: I have more than a few.  From action, romance to comedy. No to much into sci-fi

Favorite color(s): Blue, Gray Kaki

Favorite Disney character(s):

A little bit about yourself:  Shy at first, can be sarcastic at times and do not mind getting it back, enjoy to laugh, try to keep things simple in life, don't like confrontations, drama ect.  Very unselfish, tend to put others before myself, loyal, trustworthy.  I have no ties where I reside.  I love the area and what it offers but would also enjoy a warmer climate.  Enjoy doing house/home projects, taking walks, movies, and dining. And if I want to, ill lounge around the house.  WDW had been part of my life since first going in 1971, was 6 years old. I try to visit 2 or more time a year.  Have been going solo but looking to put an end to that.  Tend to enjoy it more as I've been getting older.


A little bit about your ideal match: I don't have a particular "type" of match.  I think personality is huge, someone that I can laugh with and have fun, someone who is somewhat independent,


----------



## renderman7

It has been a while since I have posted here, but never hurts to try again...
First Name: Luke
Location: Victoria, Australia
Age: 32
Sex: Male
Hair/Eye Color: Grey/Dirty Blonde
Body Type: A little extra weight, but carry it well.
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Occupation: Tech support operator
Do you have any kids: Not yet
Do you have any pets: Nope
Favorite activities: Reading books, walking, video games
Favorite movie: Who Framed Roger Rabbit and Jurassic Park
Favorite color(s): Blue
Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Donald Duck, Chandu
A little bit about yourself: Been single all my life, not for lack of trying, just very quiet in person, I run my own gaming website and have now for 5 years. I love going for walks, but has to be somewhere different each time, as I love discovering new places. I am most comfortable in quiet surrounds, but going out is exciting as well, going to Disney Parks is the best though.
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who enjoys similar things to myself, but also is really passionate about things, that I may not be, so we can help push each other into new hobbies. Being in australia would be ideal, but not required, while I love living here, I am considering moving overseas.


----------



## sherinmo

First Name: Sherri

Location: St Louis, MO

Age: 54

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Avg to a bit Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retired

Do you have any kids: yes, grown and on their own

Do you have any pets: 1 cat

Favorite activities: Disney world, travel, boating, beach, festivals, concerts and more

Favorite movie: Deadpool, Grease, Green fried tomatoes, Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Sleeping Beauty, Jiminy Cricket, Cinderella, Pluto

A little bit about yourself: Positive, active and happy Disney girl!

  

A little bit about your ideal match:


----------



## lovepurple

Location: NC

Age: 47

Sex:  F

Hair/Eye Color:  dirty blonde/green

Body Type:  curvy

Ethnicity:  caucasian

Occupation: CFO

Do you have any kids: yes

Do you have any pets:  German shepherd

Favorite activities:  people watching at Disney

Favorite movie:  Toss up between Pirates of the Caribbean and Mars Attacks

Favorite color(s):  purple

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I'm a pretty laid back person.  I don't stress the small stuff.  I have some kids, some are grown and one more half way there.  I am a nice person with a bit of a sarcastic sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Easy going with a good sense of humor.  Mutual love of Disney would be great.


----------



## Kelly Lissolo

First Name: Kelly

Location: currently Tel Aviv, Israel

Age: 43

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Green

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: caucasian

Occupation: Federal government, work for DoD

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes; Boxer named Decker

Favorite activities: travel, photography, concerts, beach, touring the World

Favorite movie: tough one....so many, but I love the classics:  Godfather 1 & 2, Star Wars, Gone With the Wind

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Alice, Pluto, Rabbit

A little bit about yourself: A little shy at first but once I know you.....Pretty easy going, laid back, don't stress the small stuff, sarcastic sense of humor and enjoying getting it back, independent, really enjoy traveling, but WDW is my favorite destination

A little bit about your ideal match:  I'm a sucker for men over 6'0" and a great sense of humor and smile.  Personality goes  a long way and of course, a mutual love of Disney


----------



## Communicore1991

First Name: John

Location: Central/Northern New Jersey

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blond/Blue

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation: Information Security Analyst

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Getting frozen yogurt and coffee with friends, watching football, coaching speech and debate

Favorite movie(s): Ferris Bueller's Day Off and The Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Blue

A little bit about yourself: I'm a big fan of the Disney parks especially EPCOT Center and Matterhorn in Disneyland. I'm a great listener and really enjoy just hanging out with people I like. I truly appreciate the little and simple things in life like spending time with friends and family. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I want to meet a lady who not only loves Disney as much as I do, but someone who also can be my best friend


----------



## SithLordSeuss

First Name: Jesus

Location: Naples, FL, USA (Southwest Florida)
                 About 3hrs from WDW
                 Born & Raised in New Jersey.

Age: 28 (birthday in August)

Sex: Male

Height: 6'0" (1.83m)

Hair/Eye Color: Black Hair (maybe some crazy color this year, why not?) and dark brown eyes

Body Type: Average American with wide shoulders and a lil chubby (but started working on my health again)


Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Architect, Machinist, Business owner

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Small mammal donated to me, his name is Natsu Dragneel

Favorite activities: Diy projects, reading, dancing like a fool at work, video games, binge watching shows, road trips, anime, hot rods, motorcycles, theme parks, cosplay, eating at new places, traveling to new locations, comic cons, learning random facts, singing Disney songs in my car out loud

Favorite movie: I have a favorite per genre, but recently it's 'Guardian's of the Galaxy Vol. 2'. Best series: 'Star Wars'. Best Disney: Lion King (original, just in case they re-make it)

Favorite color(s): Purple, Black, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Pumba, Darth Vader, Fillmore, Hei Hei

A little bit about yourself: I can be quite spontaneous, determined when I'm working on my projects and easily distracted when I‘m bored. Im a total nerd, I love learning new things. I also geek out on Star Wars (grey jedi), Harry Potter (Slytherin), Doctor Who (10th/11th are fav.) and most recently open about Disney too.... but I also do enjoy outdoor activities as well.


A little bit about your ideal match:

If you read this far, might as well say "hello". I enjoy meeting new people. I'm not a child looking for hook ups or friends with benefits. I prefer having a loyal, trustworthy friendship and relationship. A woman that I can finally let my guard down. Someone I can hold hands and show off in public. As well as do all the hopeless romantic things I've wanted to do and she's always wanted. I finally took the step of being an Platinum Annual Pass member (started June 2017) and will try to go at least once a month to all major WDW events. Yes, you may be the first to pick my first Magic Ears.


----------



## stlfly

First Name: Alexis

Location: St. Louis, MO metro

Age: 25

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde normally (currently pink), green eyes

Body Type: Chunky, yet funky

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Aviation

Do you have any kids: No, and I don't want them

Do you have any pets: One dog, his name is Jet 

Favorite activities: Dancing, trying new restaurants and bars, hanging out with my dog, reading, and going to Disney of course

Favorite movie: Ever? American Psycho. Disney? Lilo and Stitch.

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch and Merida

A little bit about yourself: I'm a young professional and a graduate student. I've got a lot going on but I'd like to add to it. I'm a bit of a foodie but not snobby about it. I am, however, snobby about beer and I aspire to be snobby about wine .

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is a little older than myself. I'd love someone educated and with a career, but still time to be a kid and enjoy life.

Send me a message


----------



## Staren

What the heck. This could be interesting. 

First Name: Chris

Location: Boston, MA

Age: 33

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown & Brown, I'm boring like that.

Body Type: A little pudgy, but I'm working on it! 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: That's a bit of a story. I'll make this as short as possible. I'm a social worker by training. I currently work in city government, direct care for teens with developmental disabilities, and working on setting up a side gig doing social media consulting for social service non-profits.  

Do you have any kids: No, not yet.

Do you have any pets: Not at the moment, but as SOON as I move up from apartments with pet fees!

Favorite activities: Fan conventions (Anime & Sci-Fi are my favorites), reading, leatherworking, MMORPGs, writing, I'm seriously eclectic with my interests.   

Favorite movie: Of all time: Star Trek IV 
Disney: Lady and the Tramp

Favorite color(s): Purple and Pink. Yes, I'm a straight guy, and I will freely admit that I adore most shades of pink. Always have. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Lady from Lady and the Tramp, Merida, Susan and Sharon from the original Parent Trap, anyone ever played by  Hayley Mills or Annette Funicello really

A little bit about yourself: I am a serious introvert. I mean seriously. If I have internet access, I can spend weeks alone happily. I love having a job that forces me to get out around people though. I'm a complete geek. Computers and what you can do with them, history, and good sci-fi are totally my jam. I grew up in Florida, and was always a Disney kid. I'm an absolutely veracious reader, and love a good involved story universe I can really dive into. One of my absolute guilty pleasures are time travel romance novels. Oh, and I also happen to have a physical disability, Cerebral Palsy. I mention it because it is a big part of my life. Disability advocacy is one thing that tends to soak into all of my other random interests.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Nerdy, adorkable is a plus. Trekkie. Ok, I'm kidding. Not about the Trekkie part though  I'm looking for someone who is nerdy and passionate about her own interests. A bit hyper and extroverted definitely wouldn't hurt to balance me out some.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

*Updating*

First Name: Megan

Location: West Kissimmee

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Teacher and work at WDW seasonally 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to WDW, Universal (including Halloween Horror Nights), the beach, Cruises, reading, going to see movies, and runDisney

Favorite movie: Peter Pan, Mary Poppins, and Moana

Favorite color(s): Pink and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I'm a fun loving teacher who loves Disney.  I've been going to Disney since I was very little.  I did the CP at WDW and decided to move to FL after loving the weather and no snow! I like to keep active on my days off but it's okay to have some days at home too.  runDisney has become my new (not cheap) obsession.  I've done 10 races since 2015.  I enjoy traveling and wish I could do so more often! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am well educated and independent and I look for the same in my partner.  He doesn't have to love Disney but at least tolerate it! I'm not interested in someone who smokes.


----------



## trill2017

OK, I'm completely new to this site, so I'll do this:
First Name: Jen

Location: New England

Age: 43

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: It's hard to explain but I work with an IT dept. 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats: Sid and Felicia (she was supposed to be Nancy but she's such a Felicia)

Favorite activities: Spending time with my friends, good food, good drinks, strolling through seaside towns

Favorite movie: Very tough to say....The Princess Bride?

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): I like different things in each, maybe Mickey?

A little bit about yourself: I love to be silly but I do not suffer fools. I love to be childlike but not childish. I treat myself to whatever I want. I've made my own way so far. The last man I dated described me as cute, smart, and fun. 

A little bit about your ideal match: A highly intelligent, funny, kind person. Obviously, attraction is important but I don't have a "type."


----------



## Minimunchlax

I'm new here but sure why not I could use more people in my life.

Location: Texas

Age: 23

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blondeish brown hair & Green/Hazel

Body Type: Athleticish (I am in shape but no six pack or anything)

Ethnicity: Hispanic (although I don't look it)

Occupation: Military

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats: Pudge (she controls the weather) and Nugget

Favorite activities: Playing video games, cosplaying, cooking, coloring, bubble baths, any sort of adventure 

Favorite movie: Hook

Favorite color(s): Teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch and Los Tres Caballeros 

A little bit about yourself: I am a child at heart I love Disney and Harry Potter and everything about leading a fun and happy life. I work a lot due to being in the military but any chance I get off I'm always out trying to have an adventure or meet new people. I am a cosplayer, and I love cooking.  I love to joke around and be sarcastic and my family is everything to me.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is a family oriented person, caring, witty, funny, driven, honest. I guess I'll talk just about what I want in general: I want someone who will do their best to love and support me and I will do the same for them. I love being weird and just being entirely ourselves. As a physical preference I don't really have a type but I do lead a very active lifestyle so I prefer people who I can go to the gym with as well as eat a whole pizza with. And I'm bisexual so I don't have a preference towards male or female.


----------



## Dannas

First Name: Jeff (Short from Jean-Francois wich is a french name)

Location: Montreal, Canada

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Lead Agent in a calling center

Do you have any kids: No, but hoping to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No but I am a dog person

Favorite activities: Reading, Playing Games, Going out to restaurants

Favorite movie: LOTR, Star Wars, Any superhero movies (Except maybe Daredevil), Pirates of the Carribean. I am also into tv shows of all kinds.

Disney Movies: Toy Story, Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Red and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Beast, Buzz, Aladdin and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am a really fun person to hang out with and talk. I love all things Disney since I was a kid. I live up north in Canada. I fluently speak french and english. I love playing all sorts of game from card game to board game and video games. I actually discovered SOTMK at MK and was hooked. I can't wait to go back to the world in september 2017.

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love to meet a girl who likes Disney as much as me. I love geeky girls and if she loves to play games also that's a bonus.


----------



## captaindavidhook

First Name: David

Location: New Jersey

Age: 44

Sex: m

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Landscaper

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Sports, history, the beach, running, traveling, Disney World and Universal!

Favorite movie: Peter Pan, Lilo and Stich, Lion King

Favorite color(s): Green and Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Captain Hook, Stitch, Pluto

A little bit about yourself: I would say I'm a huge Disney fan. I will be making my 3rd consecutive solo trip this September. I also plan on running in my first Disney run next April. I will be taking part in the dark side half. I'm very outgoing with a good sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match: I definitely want someone who enjoys having fun and life. A girl that is genuine and outgoing. If they love Disney then that's a huge plus. Having a sense of humor and also if they have a friendly warm personality that would be awesome too.


----------



## BookishBeauty

First Name: Shelby

Location: North Jersey

Age: 26

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel Eyes

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Product Designer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, but only because my apartment doesn't allow them.

Favorite activities: Reading, watching movies, I'm mostly the quiet evening sort.

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, it's my absolute favorite  Also a big fan of marvel movies

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Beast, Elsa, Rapunzel, Oswald, Moana, Tiana, Alice

A little bit about yourself: I'm a generally quiet and reserved individual with a sunny demeanor. A professional creative, I studied animation and currently work as a Product Designer on in house and licensed product (including Disney  I love it). Introverted but love and enjoy the company of those close to me. I'm demisexual, so for me it's all about building a strong bond first and foremost.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Would love to meet a guy with similar interests, loves Disney as much as I do (and tolerate constant fawning over Beauty and the Beast or crying over comic books), and could form a bond with, friend wise and romantic wise.


----------



## Valbot

Name: Valerie

Location: Chicago (currently)

Sex: Female

Hair: Brownish for now

Body type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Law Enforcement

Do you have kids: Nope

Pets: None looking at buying a dog very soon 

Favorite activities: Movies, rpgs, beer fests, traveling, hitting the gym

Fav movie: Aliens for non disney. Lilo and stitch for Disney

A little bit about yourself: I work a lot so my time off is really valued time. I try to get the most out of my time off be it traveling or fests. But I enjoy the game of thrones binge or gaming some nights.

Ideal match: A guy with similar love for the sci fi world but likes to see different part of the country. Humor is a must!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Name: Josh

Location: about 10 mins from Disney property

Sex: Male

Age: 30

Hair: None

Body type: Bigger

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I work for a mouse

Do you have kids: None

Pets: A cat named Ghost

Favorite activities: Sports, theme parks in general, sleeping, going out with friends, huge movie buff.

Fav movie: Jurassic park

A little bit about yourself: I finally moved down to Orlando and am working for Disney. You will find me at a certain mountain over in Asia. Work is a big part of my life, trying to move up within the company. Outside of that, I will usually be in the parks on my day off.

Ideal match: Looking for a girl who loves theme parks and gets the Disney sprit. Is outgoing and knows what she wants in life.

I am also always down to meet new people. I live 10 mins away from the parks, so if you are down on vacation and need a park buddy, hit me up!


----------



## Miked0292

Update time

First Name: Mike

Location: Chicago , IL

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Blonde, with Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White /Caucasian

Occupation: Construction/Commerical

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No but do want animals

Favorite activities: Traveling, Site seeing, paintball,

Favorite movie: Die Hard 1

Favorite color(s): Red,Blue,Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I am a decently open person, by that I mean if there is a question someone were to ask about me I rather have them ask me than trying to figure it out on their own. Been traveling to WDW for about 6 years now , kinda active during the warm months ,I try to be during the winter but playing paintball when it is 32 degrees out kinda kicks the wind out of you fast lol. If there something I would like to do more though it would be rock climbing , and metal working, odd combo but i enjoy working with my hands as well as the endurance of having to climb a 40 foot wall. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Honestly someone who likes to be active but then at the same times likes to have those days where we would la around and enjoy each other company, looks do not really bug me, one feature if I can pick is that they are short compared to me , even though mostly everyone is , as I am 6'5.


----------



## OmegaxWk

First Name: J

Location: New York City
Age: 26

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown, with Brown Eyes

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Hispanic/Greek

Occupation: Software Dev

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Cats

Favorite activities: Working out, building computers

Favorite movie: Scott pilgrim

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck!

A little bit about yourself: Down to earth and very friendly.

Ideal match: Someone who enjoys theme parks as much as I do! 

PM me if interested/for pics.


----------



## Figment43

First Name: Sarah

Location: Port Charlotte, FL

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Skinny

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: RN

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going to Disney World, fishing, boating

Favorite movie: Pretty much anything Disney

Favorite color(s):  Blue and teal

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I'm originally from Wisconsin.  I moved to Florida in 2008 because I hate the cold.  My boyfriend of 8 years suddenly passed away from a heart attack in Feb 2016.  I'm just now starting to date, so I'm a little (a lot) nervous.  Like most people on here, I'm obsessed with Disney.  I am incredibly honest and I don't play games.

A little bit about your ideal match: I like a man who can make me feel safe and who has a good sense of humor.  We don't have to like all the same things because I do like trying and learning new things.  But, obviously, you gotta love Disney.


----------



## ericasf

First Name: Erica

Location: Maryland

Age: 43

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average/Curvy

Ethnicity:

Occupation: IT

Do you have any kids: 1 teenage daughter

Do you have any pets:  Small dog, 2 cats

Favorite activities:  Annual WDW trip, traveling, anything outdoors, NFL

Favorite movie:

Favorite color(s):

Favorite Disney character(s):  Belle, Nightmare before Christmas

A little bit about yourself:
Grounded but a free spirit
Know when to take things seriously and when to just have fun
Love to laugh
A kick a$$ mom
A sucker for a nice smile & eyes
Not looking to just hookup
Would rather warm over cold
Huge sports fan - Hometown teams - Redskins/O's
Most comfortable in jeans but can dress it up

A little bit about your ideal match:
Smart
Funny
Can keep me on my toes
Likes the outdoors
Active but not consumed with it
Looking for more than a hookup


----------



## Xavier Verdugo

First Name: Xavier

Location: Salinas,CA

Age: 19

Sex: Male 

Hair/Eye Color: both brown 

Body Type: average lil big 

Ethnicity: causican 

Occupation: retail 

Do you have any kids:no 

Do you have any pets: yes 

Favorite activities: singing and dancing and watching Disneyland stuff 

Favorite movie: Toy Story 2  

Favorite color(s): red,black,white, gray and purple 

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy and Mickey Mouse 

A little bit about yourself: I'm funny and nice and I can make anybody laugh and I like to sing and dance a lot and I'm very caring and always love Disneyland 

A little bit about your ideal match: some like me and like Disneyland too hope to go to Disneyland together some time and make each other happy


----------



## Joshua Wyatt

First Name: Josh

Location: Pensacola FL

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown with natural red highlights. Dark brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Currently job looking

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Movies, gaming, chilling with people

Favorite movies: Tron, Back to the Future, all star wars and HP

Favorite color(s): Neon

Favorite Disney character(s): Kevin Flynn, Jim Hawkins, if it counts Hatbox Ghost, and the list goes on

A little bit about yourself: I recently moved to Florida after living in Washington for a couple years. At the time of this post I am job searching to be able to afford going to either Culinary school or get a teaching degree for English as my passion is mythology. I am also in the process of self publishing my first novel.

A little bit about your ideal match: I tend to focus more on personality then anything, but if looks have a say, and I know they do, I would say that they have to be between 20-27. I am about 6' so I would prefer she would be around my height. She must be caring around my friends and Should at least respect my hobbies. She should also be a huge Disney fan as my idea proposal would be with one of the princesses watching over as I "have their blessing within their court". Other then that, nothing else.


----------



## Joshua Wyatt

FindingKelly said:


> First Name: Kelly
> 
> Location: Orlando, FL
> 
> Age: 22 (nearly 23)
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dirty Blonde/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average? I (attempt to) live a healthy, balanced lifestyle
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Graduate Student/Mental Health Counselor
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No but my roommate has a cat and I'm very pet-friendly
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney in my free time, crafting (I make my own park ears!), hanging out with friends, watching basketball (NCAA > NBA but a fan of both!)
> 
> Favorite movie(s): In the Disney library, I lean towards the classics (Peter Pan, Cinderella, 101 Dalmatians) or the recent films (Princess and the Frog, Zootopia, Tangled), with a soft spot for Pixar (Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc, Up). Outside of Disney, my top three are Good Will Hunting, Pretty Woman, and Silver Linings Playbook. Also Batman. And all things Harry Potter. Is that too many? Eh whatever, I could never settle on just one favorite.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue, Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Nemo, Tiana, Goofy, Mickey, Peter Pan, Simba
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a northerner originally but moved recently to the Orlando area for graduate school so I could pursue two life goals: studying and working towards my dream career while spending my free time becoming a Disney expert. My work is draining so I consider myself blessed to be able to unwind in my ultimate happy place. I was raised a Disney fan and annual WDW visitor, & it's on my bucket list to visit all global Disney parks!
> My passion for Disney has often lead to me to explore the WDW parks solo (my friends are not APs), which I love doing! But I am first and foremost looking for a park buddy  Disney is not my whole life but it sure makes life more fun to live


You sound like a super nice persob, mind if I message you?


----------



## Abii

Me and my friend have booked again to go in May 2018, so i'm bumping this (with some additions in bold) as we always like to meet new people, and I met a couple from here on our last trip 



Abii said:


> First name: Abigail (Abi)
> 
> Location: Wales (near Swansea)
> 
> Age: *21*
> 
> Sex: female
> 
> Hair/eye colour: dark brown/brown
> 
> Body type: petite (Im 5'1 )
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: *last year of being a student *
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 cats
> 
> Favourite activities: shopping/gym/getting drunk/normal stuff
> 
> Favourite movie: Toy Story 3!!
> 
> Favourite colour: purple
> 
> Favourite Disney character: Gaston  *forever and always*
> 
> Little about yourself: *Im 21, I go to university in Wales and study business. I've been single for around 2 years, and love to meet people, especially from different places to me!!* *I went to Disney last year and had the best time with my friend and also met some great people.*
> 
> *I love EPCOT/city walk/boardwalk, basically anywhere I can drink and dance a lot
> 
> Get in touch if you're about in May next year, so we can talk before (i don't like blind meetings lol)*


----------



## N_Rod

First name: Naomi

Location: Texas

Age: *35*

Sex: female

Hair/eye colour: dark brown/brown

Body type: curvy

Ethnicity: Hispanic/white

Occupation: *medical coding*

Do you have any kids: Yes 2 boys

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favourite activities: Theme parks, hanging with my friends, watching movies and tv, playing with the kids

Favourite movie: Monsters University

Favourite colour: Yellow

Favourite Disney character: Goofy

Little about yourself: *Divorced mom looking to meet some new people that are as into this Disney thing as me*

*I love all of the parks and can't wait for the new things!!
Always have gone to Disney World and am excited to say will have our first Disneyland trip in September!
*


----------



## eimmi07

Update!

Updating

First Name: Paul

Location: Illinois

Age: 28

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Just got home from completing a Disney College Program

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. ( I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel. I just started Graduate school this month. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## Valbot

Updating, booked an October trip 24-31. Will be hitting up Halloween horror nights one day


----------



## dvcman54

I'm interested if still free



ericasf said:


> First Name: Erica
> 
> Location: Maryland
> 
> Age: 43
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average/Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity:
> 
> Occupation: IT
> 
> Do you have any kids: 1 teenage daughter
> 
> Do you have any pets:  Small dog, 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities:  Annual WDW trip, traveling, anything outdoors, NFL
> 
> Favorite movie:
> 
> Favorite color(s):
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Belle, Nightmare before Christmas
> 
> A little bit about yourself:
> Grounded but a free spirit
> Know when to take things seriously and when to just have fun
> Love to laugh
> A kick a$$ mom
> A sucker for a nice smile & eyes
> Not looking to just hookup
> Would rather warm over cold
> Huge sports fan - Hometown teams - Redskins/O's
> Most comfortable in jeans but can dress it up
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> Smart
> Funny
> Can keep me on my toes
> Likes the outdoors
> Active but not consumed with it
> Looking for more than a hookup


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Hi all 40/m Philadelphia divorced no kids.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Valbot said:


> Updating, booked an October trip 24-31. Will be hitting up Halloween horror nights one day


Would be up to Horror night.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

ericasf said:


> First Name: Erica
> 
> Location: Maryland
> 
> Age: 43
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average/Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity:
> 
> Occupation: IT
> 
> Do you have any kids: 1 teenage daughter
> 
> Do you have any pets:  Small dog, 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities:  Annual WDW trip, traveling, anything outdoors, NFL
> 
> Favorite movie:
> 
> Favorite color(s):
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Belle, Nightmare before Christmas
> 
> A little bit about yourself:
> Grounded but a free spirit
> Know when to take things seriously and when to just have fun
> Love to laugh
> A kick a$$ mom
> A sucker for a nice smile & eyes
> Not looking to just hookup
> Would rather warm over cold
> Huge sports fan - Hometown teams - Redskins/O's
> Most comfortable in jeans but can dress it up
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> Smart
> Funny
> Can keep me on my toes
> Likes the outdoors
> Active but not consumed with it
> Looking for more than a hookup


You are worth more then a hookup I give you a 10


----------



## dvcman54

First Name: Rob

Location: Delco,Pa

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blue eyes

Body Type: Extra

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: 911 Dispatcher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Baseball and football

Favorite movie: Toy Story

Favorite color(s)Orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy


----------



## dvcman54

TinkerbekkLuvr7 you wanna chat


----------



## xyloist

First Name: Sarah

Location: Chicago, IL

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown

Body Type: Petite / average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: PhD Student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Exploring Chicago, hiking, dancing in most forms, watching/playing American football, planning vacations

Favorite movie: Lion King, Tangled & Hercules for Disney; chick flicks and action sci-fi for non-Disney

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel, Meg, and Sorcerer Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Moved from California so I'm trying to take every opportunity to go to WDW even though Disneyland will forever be my home park but am open to meeting new friends in Chicago too!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has their life together career-wise but enjoys geeking out about Disney on the side


----------



## siberian57

First Name: Bryan

Location: CT

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blue, Blue/Green

Body Type: Thin/Average, 5'6

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Service Consultant at a GM Dealership

Do you have any kids: No but someday

Do you have any pets: No but I wish

Favorite activities: going out to eat, hiking, being outdoors, traveling, martial arts, cars and going to the beach.

Favorite movie
Disney: Aladdin, Lion King, Goofy Movie
Non-Disney: Shawshank Redemption

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba

A little bit about yourself: I love being outside, hiking, or staying busy. I like to travel or take day/weekend trips, go out to eat and try some new things and unique things too whether its food or activities. I love an adrenaline rush now and then. I like being goofy but I also know when to be serious. I am a big Disney fan and used to live in Florida for school. I go every year for the food and wine festival. I do have some typical "guy" traits meaning I enjoy some sports, the occasional video game, cars etc. But I like to enjoy nights in as much as I enjoy going out. I am sometimes sarcastic but enjoy intellectual conversation.


----------



## OmegaxWk

*update

First Name: Jay

Location: New York City
Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown, with Brown Eyes

Body Type: average/slim

Ethnicity: Hispanic/Greek

Occupation: Software Dev

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Cats

Favorite activities: Working out, building computers

Favorite movie: Scott pilgrim

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck!

A little bit about yourself: Down to earth and very friendly. You can say I am overall a great person to be around. :]

Ideal match: Someone who enjoys theme parks as much as I do!  Someone willing to travel with me.

Plan on traveling solo late this month/early October. Would love to meet someone during this time or even plan a trip/vacation with someone.


----------



## LordAthens

First Name: Brandon

Location: Pittsburgh, PA 

Age: 35

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel

Body Type:  Average.  Not ripped, but I can see my feet. Working off the pounds that were caused by months of out of town work, which resulted in a lot of fast food.  

Ethnicity:Caucasian 

Occupation: Automation Engineer in the themed attractions industry

Do you have any kidsD7

Do you have any pets: Cat, Oswald

Favorite activities: Theme parks, adrenaline, travel

Favorite movie: Inconceivable to answer! 

Favorite color(s):Orange, black

Favorite Disney character(s): Americana'esq Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Between work and my daughter, plus trying to fit travel in there, it's usually non stop go for me.  I like to be active, but I equally love cuddling on the couch watching a movie.  Bonus points of it's a ~62 degree fall night and the windows are open!

A little bit about your ideal match: Down to earth, sweet, caring, girl next door type.  If you're reading this on Disboards, that's a plenty good start 

Will be @ WDW October 17-24, would love to meet up with someone!


----------



## DizzyStitch

First Name: Sue

Location: Cleveland, OH

Age: 52

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde / Gray

Body Type: Average. Going to the Gym as often as I can so I can keep up at Disney

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Accountant

Do you have any kids: Two

Do you have any pets: Cats and Dogs

Favorite activities: Going to Disney, Planning the trip!, Reading, Exploring the area

Favorite movie: Wow with so many great movies how can you pick just one!

Favorite color(s):Hunter Green and Burgundy

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch!

A little bit about yourself: My family and I make a yearly trek to Disney.  I bought into DVC so I could keep coming back at a discount (the accountant in me).  Every year we try to find stuff we haven't done before.  This year we are selling our camper so that next year we can venture out even more.  A trip somewhere hiking in the hills maybe

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who wants to keep up and do fun stuff without all the pressure.  And of course if you are on this board I'm guessing you love visiting the mouse


----------



## Chris in newcastle

First Name: Chris

Location: Newcastle Uk

Age: 31

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:Black hair Hazel eye

Body Type:A few extra pounds

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Retail

Do you have any kids:None

Do you have any pets:A cat his name is tigger

Favorite activities: Like going to movies meals out Nerdy things like gaming events comic cons and love Disney of course

Favorite movie:Toy story

Favorite color(s)pink

Favorite Disney character(s):Gaston

A little bit about yourself: Well so far the last time i was in Disney i was a small child and have never been as a adult I have the funds now and im as every bit Young at Heart

A little bit about your ideal match:A girl who is willing to go to Disney often  who is also Young at Heart


----------



## Destinyz12

First Name: Jessica

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 32

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/hazel eyes

Body Type: a few extra lbs

Ethnicity: Caucasian (German/Austrian/Polish ancestors)

Occupation: Bookkeeping/payroll 

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: bowling, watching the Yankees & NY Giants, seeing movies/concerts/Broadway shows, traveling, going out to dinner with friends

Favorite movie: Non-Disney: The Perks of Being A Wallflower, Crazy Stupid Love, & Billy Madison, among several others.   Disney: The Lion King, Aladdin, & Lady and the Tramp

Favorite color(s): Turquoise, lavender

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Aladdin, The tramp, Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: People would describe me as witty, playful, intelligent, caring and thoughtful.  Slightly shy at first until I'm comfortable with someone.  I haven't been to Disney World in 20 years but looking forward to planning an upcoming trip since I am a life-long fan.   

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone easygoing/down to earth with a sense of humor and is honest/trustworthy.  Common interests are always a plus.    Open to meeting new friends/travel buddies as well!


----------



## Amanda13

Birdman1511 said:


> First Name: Jeff
> 
> Location: Orlando, FL
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown eyes, brown hair
> 
> Body Type: I work out quite a bit so you could say I'm pretty built.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: sales/marketing
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: not yet but I'm getting a dog
> 
> Favorite activities: I love sports, especially football.  Also love basketball, baseball and auto racing.  Also like working out, fishing, golfing, surfing(although I'm not that good at it lol), hang out at the beach and go to bars/clubs when I'm out with my friends.  And I love to eat and cook
> 
> Favorite movie: The Departed and the Bourne triilogy. but if we're talking about Disney movies, I'd say Bolt and the Lion King.
> 
> Favorite color(s):  Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, Bolt and Stitch
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  For the most part I'm pretty laid back and easy going.. although at times I'm told I can be a spitfire lol.  I went to college at College of Charleston up in South Carolina.  Then I got a job with an automotive aftermarket company down here.  I've been a huge Disney fan my entire life, which you would probably never know if you just met me. my friends still bust my chops about it every now and then but thats alright I'm used to it.  I'm pretty much known as the "kid at heart" one in my circle of friends.  If you ever watched the cartoon Teenage Mutant Ninja Turltes in the late 80's/early 90's I'd be like the Michaelangelo of the group( i know, lame analogy)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  obviously she's gotta be somewhat into Disney otherwise she wouldn't be here.  She's gotta be smart, funny, friendly and attractive.  I also like somebody has somewhat of an interest in sports, or atleast can pretend lol.  I dont know i really cant break it down to a science lol.   I mean I'm pretty easy to get along with and I'm really into the type of girls who are unpredictable, who are a little bit of everything.. not just one particular type or thing..I love to learn more and more about them as time goes on... I really don't spend too much time looking for qualities and characteristics as much as i spend enjoying everything I can soak in.


I'm much too late as this is an old post.. but this sounds like a match - ha!


----------



## Disney Guru

-


----------



## RoyalMom

First Name: Jacqueline

Location: Western PA, USA

Age: 43

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: platinum-rainbow/grey-green

Body Type:curvy

Ethnicity:caucasian

Occupation:mom, customer service rep, performing artist 

Do you have any kids: 3, 2 girls (9 & 11) and a boy (6)

Do you have any pets:2 cats, female, domestic shorthairs

Favorite activities:singing, dancing, drinking, watching Game of Thrones, playing games, visiting new places GOING TO WDW!!!

Favorite movie(s): Star Wars: A New Hope, White Christmas, Moulin Rouge, Fight Club

Favorite color(s): purple, blue, fuchsia, green, black, grey, and anything that works with those, in context.

Favorite Disney character(s):Jack Sparrow, all SW, Maleficent, Cinderella, probably everyone 

A little bit about yourself:Beginners Mind, searching for wisdom. and fun, lots of fun. I am recently widowed, just keeping things light and fun for now. I'd love to have a date. (see "Enchanted".) Visiting WDW around the Xmas holidays.

A little bit about your ideal match:I'd like to meet a person who is funny and intelligent, who GETS the "Disney Thing". This person would ideally be a creative individual who helps to fuel my own artistic passions, without feeling threatened by them. I like to ride the fast rides, and the scary rides - but I can also enjoy the Carousel of Progress


----------



## RajunCajun

*
First Name:   *Logan
*Location: *DFW
*Age: *28
*Sex: *Male
*Hair/Eye Color: *Dirty blonde & blue eyes
*Body Type: *athletic/average
*Ethnicity: *Caucasian
*Occupation: *Hospitality
*Do you have any kids: *No
*Do you have any pets: *No
*Favorite activities: *Traveling.  That's really it.
*Favorite movie: *Non Disney - Anchorman ----- Disney - Toy Story
*Favorite color(s): *blue
*Favorite Disney character(s): *Mickey, Buzz
*A little bit about yourself: *Out going 28 year old, young at heart.  Disney obsession kicked off about 2 Christmases ago.  I work full time and in my spare time, i love to travel, attend live shows and root on my LSU tigers.
*A little bit about your ideal match: *Well traveled, flexible with time and the same healthy obsession I have.  hopefully you are a foodie and want to explore all of disney's dining options.


----------



## cknguyen616

** I don't know how to upload a profile picture**
You can see my picture instead through my facebook below?
-->>> https://www.facebook.com/carol.nguyen.617

First Name: Carol

Location: Southern California

Age:34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair/brown eyes

Body Type: average/curvy

Ethnicity: Asian

Occupation:Registered Nurse

Do you have any kids: when I find my Prince Charming

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs, 1 cat

Favorite activities: traveling, foodie events, comic con, hiking, going to theme parks

Favorite movie: Nightmare Before Christmas

Favorite color(s): aqua and pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Skellington

A little bit about yourself: I am a registered nurse, living in Southern California. Love traveling, enjoy going to foodie events, going to conventions such as Comic Con (go each year). Enjoy being outdoors and taking my dogs on adventures. I think I am very easy to talk to and shy at first but outgoing once I know you. I think everyone should "live, laugh, love" and "say yes to new adventures".

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would love Disney as well. I want to be those couples that love Disney. A steady job is a must, no smoking, no drugs, drinking socially only. I prefer tall guys, but I am 5'2", so ideally you should be taller than my in my highest heels!! Responsible, but a kid at heart! I used to sign Disney songs with my brother and would love to be able to do that with my SO.


----------



## mickeyjanette

*Hello all!!*

*My name is Janette Barcena *
*I currently live in Miami, Florida (but will be moving to the Orlando area within the next couple of years)*
*I just turned 41*
*I'm a female (looking for a male)*
*My hair color is dark brown and my eyes are hazel*
*I'm curvy (Cuban descent) & I'm a Cuban-American*
*I have been an Administrative Assistant to a customs brokers for over 8 years now and hopefully a Disney cast member in the future*
*I have no kids (but I would like kids in the future)*
*I have a dog and a cat*
*My favorite activities is anything that involves Disney (movies, parks, music, food)*
*Favorite movies are the Pirates of the Caribbean movies *
*Favorite color is purple/pink*
*Favorite Disney character is Mickey Mouse*
*I was born in Miami.  I was married once before for a short while.  I have my own podcast where I can discuss my favorite thing in the whole world...Disney  *


----------



## JazzyJ622

First Name: Jason
Location: Phoenix, AZ
Age:33
Sex: Male
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue
Body Type: Average
Ethnicity: White
Occupation:Entertainer

Do you have any kids: Nope
Do you have any pets: 1 Dog
Favorite activities: Dancing, Traveling, Sporting Events, Comedy Shows

Favorite movie: Hangover, Step Brothers, American Pie
Favorite color(s): Teal & Purple
Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck

About Yourself: I manage the IT Operations for a Civil Engineering Company. I own a Wedding Entertainment Business. My 2nd car is a VW Bus. I've been dancing for 11 years (Yes I can teach you) and I have a very outgoing personality.
College Grad. Homeowner. Stable. Never Married. Have a Disney World Annual Pass - Visit 3x a Year! DM Me on IG @ JazzyJEntertainment

About Your Match: Please have your $hit together. Understand the terms "Effort", "Priorities", "Time Management", "Commitment" ...and loving Disney is a bonus! If you're able to visit Disney World frequently, even better!


----------



## MidsummerNightsDream

First Name: Ella

Location: Bath, England

Age:45

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/Blue Eyes

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation:Customer Service specialist 

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: none, though I did have a pug.

Favorite activities: Writing, I am currently working on my first novel,, I have a thick streak of geek running through me, so that said, I love anime and attending Comic Com, my last foray was Madame Red from Black Butler. I also love the Shakespeare and attending The Globe theatre as often as I can.

Favorite Disney movie: Tangled, there is nothing not to love about this film.

Favorite color(s): Emerald Green

Favorite Disney character(s): i love them all equally, the heros and the heinous.

A little bit about yourself:
I have lived in Bath, England for 24 years though I am American who was born in New Jersey and raised in Florida. I am very extroverted and talkative, I like making people feel at ease and I love hearing everyone’s  stories over a good cup of tea in a local cafe. I am innately curious and inquisitive, I love to learn from different cultures and religions to better myself. I am easygoing, fun but also a deep thinker which will take me into quiet, more sedate moments, usually when I am thinking about my novel and focusing on my characters. I love museums, art galleries, Toulouse Lautrec is my favourite artist.

A little bit about your ideal match:
I need honesty, my last relationship ended when he cheated on me and broke me into a million pieces that I an having to slowly rebuild. My ideal match would love Disney as much as I do. I have been to all the Disney parks except for the ones in Japan and China, they are my ultimate dream. I am not extremely well off, I work and have enough to live in my lovely flat with extra monthly treats, but I cannot just  fly to Disney World tomorrow, though I wish I could. I am only stating this  because it is assumed since I live in England my dwellings must look like either Buckingham Palace, or the house from Notting Hill, trust me, it is neither.

I’m looking for someone of a similar ilk as me, I do not smoke nor do I dabble in drugs, I drink socially at the pub enjoying a pint or glass of wine on a Friday night type of thing.
I am a romantic, I love the romance of Disney, stealing a kiss when the lights go momentarily down in the haunted mansion, walking hand in hand around the dimly lit paths of Animal Kingdom at night, taking our time, lost in each others company. That is what I never had before, that is what I want.
I am 5'3" and curvy, I look a lot younger than I actually am. You should be at least as tall as me, a responsible free spirit with a fun loving easy nature who is financially secure in himself.


----------



## TheLoyalMouseketeer

mickeyjanette said:


> *Hello all!!*
> 
> *My name is Janette Barcena *
> *I currently live in Miami, Florida (but will be moving to the Orlando area within the next couple of years)*
> *I just turned 41*
> *I'm a female (looking for a male)*
> *My hair color is dark brown and my eyes are hazel*
> *I'm curvy (Cuban descent) & I'm a Cuban-American*
> *I have been an Administrative Assistant to a customs brokers for over 8 years now and hopefully a Disney cast member in the future*
> *I have no kids (but I would like kids in the future)*
> *I have a dog and a cat*
> *My favorite activities is anything that involves Disney (movies, parks, music, food)*
> *Favorite movies are the Pirates of the Caribbean movies *
> *Favorite color is purple/pink*
> *Favorite Disney character is Mickey Mouse*
> *I was born in Miami.  I was married once before for a short while.  I have my own podcast where I can discuss my favorite thing in the whole world...Disney  *


Hey there Janette, you sound really awesome!! It’s so hard to find someone who shares your love for all things Disney, so we should talk LOL I’m excited


----------



## Cat in the what?

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Name: Josh
> 
> Location: about 10 mins from Disney property
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Hair: None
> 
> Body type: Bigger
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: I work for a mouse
> 
> Do you have kids: None
> 
> Pets: A cat named Ghost
> 
> Favorite activities: Sports, theme parks in general, sleeping, going out with friends, huge movie buff.
> 
> Fav movie: Jurassic park
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I finally moved down to Orlando and am working for Disney. You will find me at a certain mountain over in Asia. Work is a big part of my life, trying to move up within the company. Outside of that, I will usually be in the parks on my day off.
> 
> Ideal match: Looking for a girl who loves theme parks and gets the Disney sprit. Is outgoing and knows what she wants in life.
> 
> I am also always down to meet new people. I live 10 mins away from the parks, so if you are down on vacation and need a park buddy, hit me up!





Do you still work for Disney?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Cat in the what? said:


> Do you still work for Disney?


Yes I do.


----------



## DisDreaming4116

*First Name: *Nate
*Location: *Small town in Southeastern Wisconsin
*Age: *29
*Sex: *Male
*Hair/Eye Color: *Dark brown & blue eyes
*Body Type: *Athletic/Dad bod
*Ethnicity: *Caucasian
*Occupation: *Import/Export compliance
*Do you have any kids: *Yes! Two daughters
*Do you have any pets: *No
*Favorite activities: *Traveling and attending sporting events 
*Favorite movie: *Non Disney - Cast Away ----- Disney - Tangled and Beauty and the Beast
*Favorite color(s): *Green
*Favorite Disney character(s): *Cinderella, Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum, Mary Poppins and Alice
*A little bit about yourself: *Besides my full time job, I referee youth soccer and basketball.  Divorced after 7 years of marriage.  First time AP in Aug 2017 and enjoying taking trips with my daughters and solo. No tats but maybe someday. Family oriented. Not a great cook but am trying.  Do not smoke.   
*A little bit about your ideal match: *Similar age to me or older, with or without kids but obviously have to be ok with me having two.  Don't care if you like sports.  Can be outgoing or introverted, main thing is you are kind. Can't smoke.


----------



## AtomicFrog

First Name: Al

Location: DC

Age: 49

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Blue

Body Type:  Fit

Ethnicity: White, Scandinavian/Cajun 

Occupation: Govt employee

Do you have any kids:  no

Do you have any pets:  no

Favorite activities:  Disney,  rides, shows, travel, movies, outdoors, museums, history, Food & Wine Festival

Favorite movie: Disney's Dr. Syn: The Scarecrow - Of Romney Marsh 1964 DVD, super bonus points if you've seen this... this was the first book
I remember reading as a child (I still have it) and I was thrilled to find it on DVD

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself:  I like to think I'm pretty well rounded, comfy in suit and tie or shorts and flip flops.  I still like having fun, but have
outgrown the drunken stay out til 2 in the morning antics.  Enjoy cooking and socializing, like traveling and enjoy amusement/entertainment
parks, of course Disney parks are my favorite.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is younger than me, (I look very young for my age), and slim or fit build, takes care of themselves,
likes the outdoors, obviously likes Disney, DD free, no drama, and has a steady career/job.


----------



## Travisty

First Name: Travis

Location: Connecticut 

Age: 31

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Black

Body Type: a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Hispanic 

Occupation: Cast Member / Television

Do you have any kids: no kids

Do you have any pets: No pets

Favorite activities: I love going golfing, going to movies, being outdoors. I'm always up for trying something new. 

Favorite movie: I'm a big fan of the Pirates movies. 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): I would have to say goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm a down to earth and opened minded person. I love trying out new things and going on random adventures. I started working for the company about 5 years ago and now I'm hooked.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Some one who has a sense of humor. I have a big sense of humor so that is a big plus. 

Also not sure to post a profile picture but feel free to ask.


----------



## khmccartney

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]First Name:

Location: Jersey Shore

Age: 25

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: 9-1-1/Police Dispatcher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No, but I love dogs.

Favorite activities:  Volunteering as an EMT, Crossfit, and going to WDW.

Favorite movie: Mary Poppins

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Russell, Belle, Chip N Dale, Donald Duck, Mickey Mouse.

A little bit about yourself: Hello I am Kyle from NJ. I am an Annual Passholder and my family belongs to DVC.  I average going to WDW 1-3 times a year.  In my free time I enjoy running, going to CrossFit, and volunteering as an EMT.  I like to go out and have fun, more than staying in for a quiet night.


----------



## ktrevino

*I’m not sure how to post a picture of myself, but if you’d like one just message me and I’ll send one along 

First Name: Krissy

Location:  Concord, California
 (San Francisco Bay Area)

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black hair/ Brown eyes

Body Type: Curvy with some extra pounds that I’m working on 

Ethnicity:  African American

Occupation: House manager/personal assistant/ nanny/ Jill of all trades for 2 doctors

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yep! One amazing lovable pitbull

Favorite activities: Cooking, Baking, Disneyland (obviously lol), road trips, travel, quality time with my nieces, dog park trips with my puppy and reading a great book with a good glass of bourbon

Favorite movie: Breakfast at Tiffany’s and Cinderella

Favorite color(s): Barbie Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Minnie Mouse, Mickey Mouse, Ariel

A little bit about yourself: 
     I’m just a fun loving, laid back girl who loves random adventures and making memories. I’ve been through a lot the past few years and it’s taught me a lot about truly cherishing friends, family and the little things in life. Disneyland is truly one of the places that brings me joy in life. I’m also a huge fan of the beach, Lake Tahoe and the beautiful landscapes of our great southern states. I’m a pretty bubbly, positive girl and try to live each day with a big, grateful heart and adventurous spirit.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind, chivalrous, can make me laugh in the worst of moods and who also values family and friends like me. Also has to love Disney/Disneyland, but that’s why we are all on this site, right? Lol. Really just looking for someone who is fun and lighthearted who knows how to have a great time


----------



## Edcot

First Name: Ed

Location: San Francisco Bay Area California 

Age: 44

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Law Enforement 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going on vacation!!!

Favorite movie: Back to the Future

Favorite color(s): Red,white, and blue... USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!

Favorite Disney character(s): Darth Vader

A little bit about yourself: I'm bored!!!  Bored bored bored!!!  I want to retire, move to Florida, and go to Disney World and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!!!  My first trip was this year!  Going back in early March 2018 to enjoy the magically festooned Epcot (CENTER!) Flower and Garden Festival!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who's dream is to also live in the greatest community in the world, Celebration Florida, and go to WDW and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!


----------



## mickeyjanette

Edcot said:


> First Name: Ed
> 
> Location: San Francisco Bay Area California
> 
> Age: 44
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Law Enforement
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Going on vacation!!!
> 
> Favorite movie: Back to the Future
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red,white, and blue... USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Darth Vader
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm bored!!!  Bored bored bored!!!  I want to retire, move to Florida, and go to Disney World and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!!!  My first trip was this year!  Going back in early March 2018 to enjoy the magically festooned Epcot (CENTER!) Flower and Garden Festival!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who's dream is to also live in the greatest community in the world, Celebration Florida, and go to WDW and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!


----------



## whatsamotto

First Name: Maricela

Location: San Antonio, Texas

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown hair and eyes

Body Type: Fluffy/Curvy/Full-figured

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: HR Specialist for a bank

Do you have any kids: None of my own but I still remain close to my ex's kids and see them just about every week.. they were like my own children when I was with their dad and I still feel the same way. Their mom is gracious enough to allow me to get them from her every week, she feels I'm a good influence on them.

Do you have any pets: Not yet, dog one day though 

Favorite activities: Spending time with my family, driving, learning about cars, listening to live music, and of course watching Disney movies.

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, The Little Mermaid, Twister .. There are several favorites 

Favorite color(s): Turquoise, aqua, deep purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Belle, Moana
A little bit about yourself: Aside from the fact that I love Disney, I'm just a kid at heart and love to act goofy sometimes.I also love music and appreciate talent, no matter what genre it comes in. One day I want to learn how to play the piano and violin, such beautiful instruments!


A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is compassionate, has a good heart, and a great sense of humor. Laughing is so good for the soul


----------



## RajunCajun

Edcot said:


> A little bit about yourself: I'm bored!!!  Bored bored bored!!!  I want to retire, move to Florida, and go to Disney World and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!!!  My first trip was this year!  Going back in early March 2018 to enjoy the magically festooned Epcot (CENTER!) Flower and Garden Festival!



My brother works for the air force and has always joked that when he retires, they'll move to Orlando and he will work disney security until retirement


----------



## PrincessJulia25

First Name: Julia

Location: Boston Area

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Currently a redhead, hazel

Body Type: Full Figured

Ethnicity: White as paper, sadly. 

Occupation: Bookseller

Do you have any kids: Nope!

Do you have any pets: I have 2 fur children. A pomachiweenie, Rascal. And a cat, Autumn.

Favorite activities: Well there isn't too much to do where I live, but I love going to movies, spending time with friends, exploring new bars, reading, and petting dogs, is that an activity?

Favorite movie: I can never decide! Disney: Moana, Big Hero 6, Lilo and Stitch, Beauty and the Beast, Star Wars, Aladdin, and Hercules. Non Disney: Harry Potter movies, Clueless, and I can't think of anything else at the moment!

Favorite color(s): Purple, all the purple!

Favorite Disney character(s): Oh gosh, Belle, Hades, Baymax, Hiro, Lumiere, Stitch, Genie, Hei Hei, Big Al (yes, the country bear), and Goofy.

A little bit about yourself: I think I'm fun? I just love to have fun. I'm a real basic girl, I love makeup and hair stuff. I love drag queens which is super random. But I also love my football! I'm very adventurous and love all animals, except snakes, they sense fear and that terrifying. Music is also something I'm so passionate about. I adore Sam Smith at the moment. But I love Ed Sheeran, Adele, Kendrick Lamar, Cardi B, and anything with a good beat. I never really know what to write for these!

A little bit about your ideal match: I want someone who is caring, and genuine. A person to juts have fun and be silly with. Obviously someone who is super passionate about Disney, I need someone just as nerdy as me. Must love animals. I think I've mentioned dogs like 3 times so that is so important. I would love someone who is juts very kind and giving with a sense of humor. Is that too much? Maybe.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Anyone else around or is this singles thread done?


----------



## Fleuristic

First Name: Steven

Location: Schnecksville, PA

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blue

Body Type: 6'4 Athletic strong build, the only wide thing on me are my shoulders. My job keeps me active and I lift/cardio at least 4 days a week.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Working my tail off in all aspects.

Do you have any kids: Nope and don’t want kids.

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities:Golfing, skiing, hiking, travel of course, keeping tabs on Disney and renewable energy, EVs, new markets, I love to spend time out on my motorcycle.

Favorite movie: Anything Pixar/Disney (big surprise I know!) Action/sci-fi. Not too keen on horror movies.

Favorite color(s):Red & Black

Favorite Disney character(s): I'll admit it Aurora.

A little bit about yourself: My parents took me to Disney twice when I was a child and my interest stayed dormant up until 2008 when I joined them for a trip to florida to get away. I hadn't taken a vacation in over 5 years because I was just working so hard. That trip reignited a passion for the parks and the company as a whole that soon led to a DVC purchase at BLT in 2009. I’ve since sold my DVC contract as someone offered me more than I paid but I do rent from other members now and then.

I collect Limited edition Disney related items. Eyvind Earle paintings in particular.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who shares my love for Disney. I'm here to get past the casual person who likes the idea of going to WDW but would become bored after a few visits. Someone who, like me, gets butterflies in their stomach and goosebumps at the sight of the entrance gate let alone fireworks over the castle or Illuminations at Epcot. That feeling I want to be able to share with someone. To be able to know that she's as excited about being there as I am. Not searching per-se but I figure it’s worth updating this post. I last listed it 6 years ago.

“Keep moving forward”


----------



## jmbarnes101

First Name: Jim
Location: Owatonna, MN
Age: 43
Sex: Male
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
Body Type: 5' 7" and about 20 extra pounds
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Occupation: Financial Analyst/Accountant
Kids: Two girls, 15 and 12, who live with me 1/2 time
Pets: None
Favorite activities: volunteer work, reading, watching movies, hanging out, listening to podcasts, planning vacations, traveling
Favorite movies: Harry Potter, Three Caballeros, Saludos Amigos, Lilo & Stitch, Casablanca, Star Wars, pretty much anything Disney/Pixar
Favorite Color: Orange
Favorite Characters: Oswald, Stitch, Donald, Goofy, Eeyore, and Figment
A bit about myself: I'm a fun, dependable, and honest person who loves Disney and my kids. I went twice when I was 7 and I've been hooked every since. I've been to WDW 14 times and Disneyland once. I own a DVC membership at Saratoga Springs and want to visit Paris, Tokyo, all of the US based Disney resort spots, and go on a Disney Cruise. I'm German and Italian and I'm definitely a family person.

I have a complete set of Walt Disney Treasures DVD's 

Ideal match: A female who likes Disney obviously and wants to go on Disney adventures as well as travels elsewhere. I would like to meet someone who is honest and likes to enjoy life. 35 to about 50 is the ideal but I'm flexible and willing to meet and/or talk to almost anyone


----------



## zpbarn01

First Name: Zach

Location: Louisville, KY

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde/Green

Body Type:  6'0, enjoy working out but also enjoy eating...if that makes sense.

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Sales

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No but I like dogs

Favorite activities: Traveling and vacation. Watching sports, grabbing drinks, and just having a good time. 

Favorite movie: Hook

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: Recently removed from a 2 year marriage.  Not too sure what I am looking for here other than companionship with others who love Disney. Really want to make a solo trip and looking for others who have done/enjoy doing the same. Otherwise I am just a guy who loves vacations, theme parks, bourbon, and making people laugh. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Would like someone who is trustworthy, honest, and funny. Needs to have a great sense of humor.  Kindness goes also long way.


----------



## GaryJ27

-


----------



## eimmi07

Updating

First Name: Paul

Location: Illinois

Age: 28

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Assistant Manager for a retail chain

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. ( I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel. I just started Graduate school this month. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## mickeyjanette

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Anyone else around or is this singles thread done?



*I'm still here looking for prince charming*


----------



## Pixie8913

First Name: Ashley

Location: Boston

Age: 28

Sex: Girl

Hair/Eye Color: Black and green hair - Green eyes

Body Type: Ehh, i'm kind of chunky 

Ethnicity: White 

Occupation:  assistant manager at a restaurant 

Do you have any kids:  yes, my son Jacoby 

Do you have any pets: yes,  my cat socks 

Favorite activities:  i'm kind of boring so if I'm not working I'm home with my son Lol but I spend my time on Pinterest, watching Netflix,  I recently got into YouTube Disney vlogs as well so I like to watch those too. 

Favorite color(s):  purple and green 

Favorite Disney character(s):  all of the Disney villains 

A little bit about yourself:  like I said in my activity section I'm kind of boring but I love to joke and laugh and I guess trying to live life to the fullest. I am also a medical marijuana user so It would  be great if you are too.  But I'm really terrible at these things if you have any questions just message me I love talking to people  

A little bit about your ideal match:  i'm definitely looking for someone who would want to go on vacation with me would wanna do Disney, universal.  Someone with a sense of humor and make me laugh and wouldn't mind being a goofball public with me.  You also have to be nice I don't want to be around any negative Nancy's I don't smoke cigarettes or drink  but if it's ok if you do.  I'm sorry I'm terrible at these this message me if you have questions Lol


----------



## Valbot

the thread is still around


----------



## mickeyjanette

Valbot said:


> the thread is still around



*Yes and we’re still single lol*


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Picky people never find love!!


----------



## Fleuristic

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Picky people never find love!!


I disagree. Never settle. You might miss out on what you were actually looking for. Be picky. Anything less is unfair to your partner.


----------



## crazyash83

Name: Ashley

Location: Mississauga, ON, Canada

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Colour: Brown/Green (apparently my eye colour changes depending upon my mood)

Body Type: 5'3", 125lbs

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: HR Specialist & Brand Ambassador

Do you have any kids? No, and don't want any

Do you have any pets? Yes! 1 Mississippi Map turtle

Favourite activities: gaming, cooking, traveling, watching YT

Favourite movie: Guardians of the Galaxy

Favourite colour(s): Pink & Purple (like any true Disney Princess)

Favourite Disney characters: Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: Divorced for almost a year now (thank god) and looking to find my Disney Prince. I have a fun sense of humour that includes ridiculous amounts of sarcasm (be warned). I can also be a tad blunt, to a fault, so don't ask me for my opinion if you truly do not wish to get my honest opinion! As stated above, I had no kids with the ex and don't plan on having any anytime soon, however, I am very open to those who have kids from previous relationships. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who understands introversion and respects it. I am INJF (for those interested)  They have to be loyal, passionate, laid-back, funny, nerdy and understands the need for Girls Night Out just as much as Guys Night Out!


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Hello again friends  Haven't been around in a while. Glad to see this thread is still getting some love. Figured I'd stop back in with an update. 

First Name: Hayley 

Location: Central Jersey

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently reddish brown, but I get bored so it changes a lot; Eye color is green

Body Type: Average with some curves

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Flight Attendant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: One cat

Favorite activities: Car Singing; Shower Singing; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Road trips; Traveling; Watching hockey; Watching football; 

Favorite Movie: Disney - Dumbo; Non-Disney - Independence Day

Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice

A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still or stay in one place well. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself. I work a lot, and my schedule is all over the place. I also travel a lot for work (obviously) and rarely have my feet on the ground, which is how I like it.

A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh. He needs to be a good person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly. You can tell a lot about a person by how they treat their non-family/friends. I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that. My age range is 25-35. Because of my ability to travel for work, location is not much of a factor, but being local helps.


----------



## MrKnight

First Name: Andrew

Location: South Florida

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Athletic build

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Hotel Management

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Traveling, working out, enjoying good eats, visiting beaches/museums/festivals/concerts and of course WDW parks!

Favorite movie: Jurassic Park

Favorite color(s): Dark Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey all the way!

A little bit about yourself: I am a career-driven young professional but outside of work I like to have a good time and spend time outdoors/sightseeing/traveling/etc., I am originally from the Orlando area and I am a life-long Disney fan, at one point I was even a CM at WDW so as you can imagine I am very passionate about all things WDW! As far as who I am as a person, I consider myself a genuine, honest, respectful, and loyal person, I believe that everything happens for a reason and I also believe that this world could use more goodness and happiness, this is one of the reasons why I love WDW and the joy and happiness that it brings out of people!

A little bit about your ideal match: A genuine, mature, driven, and down-to-earth lady that enjoys living life and has a passion for all things WDW but also understands what its like to balance a demanding career.. A person who shares the Christian/Catholic faith would also be nice bonus but I am open minded in regards to this..

I look forward to connecting with a like minded person!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

PyxiiDustt said:


> Hello again friends  Haven't been around in a while. Glad to see this thread is still getting some love. Figured I'd stop back in with an update.
> 
> First Name: Hayley
> 
> Location: Central Jersey
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently reddish brown, but I get bored so it changes a lot; Eye color is green
> 
> Body Type: Average with some curves
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Flight Attendant
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: One cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Car Singing; Shower Singing; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Road trips; Traveling; Watching hockey; Watching football;
> 
> Favorite Movie: Disney - Dumbo; Non-Disney - Independence Day
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still or stay in one place well. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself. I work a lot, and my schedule is all over the place. I also travel a lot for work (obviously) and rarely have my feet on the ground, which is how I like it.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh. He needs to be a good person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly. You can tell a lot about a person by how they treat their non-family/friends. I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that. My age range is 25-35. Because of my ability to travel for work, location is not much of a factor, but being local helps.




Haven’t talked to you in forever.


----------



## Bre23

First Name: Brenna

Location: pittsburgh Pa

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type: petite

Ethnicity: African American

Occupation: retail

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes a dog named Cinders short for Cinderella

Favorite activities: reading, spending time with my nieces, baking and planning trips to Disney World!
Favorite movie:     Disney movies Hercules and Tarzan

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s):Esmeralda Megara and Tink

A little bit about yourself: if you smashed a princess loving 5 year old and a jeopardy watching granny into a 25 year old you'd get me. I love to read and can kick some butt when it comes to Harry Potter Trivia. I love to go out and try new experiences but also love a night in watching low budget horror movies on netflix

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone fun and lighthearted but also has a more serious side. Willing to go out and do things and be open to new experiences and also share my fanatical love for all things Disney.


----------



## Bre23

First Name: Brenna

Location: pittsburgh Pa

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown

Body Type: petite

Ethnicity: African American

Occupation: retail

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes a dog named Cinders short for Cinderella

Favorite activities: reading, spending time with my nieces, baking and planning trips to Disney World!
Favorite movie:     Disney movies Hercules and Tarzan

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s):Esmeralda Megara and Tink

A little bit about yourself: if you smashed a princess loving 5 year old and a jeopardy watching granny into a 25 year old you'd get me. I love to read and can kick some butt when it comes to Harry Potter Trivia. I love to go out and try new experiences but also love a night in watching low budget horror movies on netflix

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone fun and lighthearted but also has a more serious side. Willing to go out and do things and be open to new experiences and also share my fanatical love for all things Disney.


----------



## captaindavidhook

PyxiiDustt said:


> Hello again friends  Haven't been around in a while. Glad to see this thread is still getting some love. Figured I'd stop back in with an update.
> 
> First Name: Hayley
> 
> Location: Central Jersey
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair color is currently reddish brown, but I get bored so it changes a lot; Eye color is green
> 
> Body Type: Average with some curves
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Flight Attendant
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: One cat
> 
> Favorite activities: Car Singing; Shower Singing; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Road trips; Traveling; Watching hockey; Watching football;
> 
> Favorite Movie: Disney - Dumbo; Non-Disney - Independence Day
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink, purple, and green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm really energetic and don't sit still or stay in one place well. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself. I work a lot, and my schedule is all over the place. I also travel a lot for work (obviously) and rarely have my feet on the ground, which is how I like it.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh. He needs to be a good person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly. You can tell a lot about a person by how they treat their non-family/friends. I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that. My age range is 25-35. Because of my ability to travel for work, location is not much of a factor, but being local helps.




nice to see another person on here from central jersey!


----------



## loveshak22

Guess I'll add my info to the mix!

First Name: Laurie

Location: DC

Age: 40

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type:  5'9 - athletic but large frame/curvy (will load a picture into my avatar soon!)

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: healthcare

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Two dogs

Favorite activities: Traveling, reading, hiking, yoga, laughing

Favorite movie: Hmmm...I love so many! Tombstone, Romancing the Stone, and yes I have to say I love Frozen!

Favorite color(s): Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: Recently divorced and living in a new area so looking to build my social circle, get out and have fun without stress!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is honest, lighthearted, optimistic, and who can be content with where they are in life and not always worrying about how things could be "better"


----------



## TinkSassy

First Name: Lanita

Location: Nashville, TN

Age: 41

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type:Curvy

Ethnicity:Caucasian

Occupation: Executive Assistant

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: One Dog - Zoey

Favorite activities: Traveling, Reading, Dancing, Theatre

Favorite movie: Empire Strikes Back, Sound of Music, sooo many - bit of a movie buff too.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell, Cinderella and Stitch

A little bit about yourself: I'm a Minnesota girl that moved to Nashville in college.  I love taking my dog to the park so we can both hang out with our friends.  Predators fan so catching some hockey games is always on the to do list.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Honest and funny.  I tend to be a little serious so I love having someone around that can balance me out a bit.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Its been a while! 

First Name: Megan

Location: Clermont/Kissimmee

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: 5'4 + Curvy 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Teacher and WDW CM (mostly just summers) 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Traveling, reading, visiting the local theme parks, going to the beach, seeing movies, runDisney, and going on cruises. 

Favorite movie: Peter Pan and Moana ... I also like Top Gun, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, and Pitch Perfect

Favorite color(s): Blue  + Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I recently changed from a private school to a public school setting so dating has been put to the side while I transition into my new career and now I've finally begun to destress a bit since the fall.  I enjoy staying active and busy on weekends (as much as possible.)  I go to the parks but not to the point where I get burnt out as there is plenty of other things to do in Orlando. runDisney has become a passion of mine.  After some unsettling events in 2014, I began training for races and have done close to 15 races in the last 4 years.   

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for someone who is honest, has career goals, independent, enjoys going to the parks, and staying active. I like someone who likes to stay busy but likes relaxing from time to time too.


----------



## Disneyfan71

This sounds fun  


First Name:Bill

Location: North Carolina

Age: 46

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blue/dark blonde

Body Type: Not sure...I guess you could say stocky

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Photographer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes

Favorite activities:  Going to movies, photography, being outdoors, amusement and theme parks, bowling, miniature golf, cooking, writing.

Favorite movie: "Escape From Alcatraz"

Favorite color(s): Blue, Orange, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck, Pluto, Goofy, Minnie Mouse, Princess Aurora, Dumbo

A little bit about yourself: I am 46, and of course single.  Currently I am a photographer, but am going back to school and taking a Pharmacy Tech Class.  I am very adventurous, love Disney.   And can be very shy sometimes.  However, I love talking to others and well I'm just an easygoing person.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Honestly someone that loves Disney of course.   And someone that can make me laugh, makes me feel comfortable.  Age and location are unimportant.    I do hope to hear from you.


----------



## HighFlyin2DIS

First Name: Anthony

Location: Central Jersey

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Green

Body Type: 5’6” Average Build

Ethnicity: Caucasian / Italian

Occupation: Investment Banker

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Dog

Favorite activities: Traveling, beaching, golfing and skiing.

Favorite movie: Most comedy movies.

Favorite color(s): Green and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): The man himself... Mickey Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I am an extremely energetic and intense person, partly driven by my career choice - which usually has me plugged-in 24/7. The other portion of my job requires me to frequently travel which is exciting, to a degree, dependent on where exactly I’m heading. Some would say that growing up in Jersey, I can come across blunt or sarcastic... but beneath the layers I can assure you I’m the exact opposite. I certainly love to laugh, have a good time and goof off every now and then!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a great sense of humor, loves traveling, and isn’t a ‘square’.  I would also say my ideal match would also need to be a good all around person, a woman that treats everyone with mutual respect and doesn’t belittle others. It’s also important for her to want to actively participate and share all those special moments with me, in essence unforced. Sounds cliche but you would be surprised. Either way, I’m awful at answering these questions!


----------



## plutogappie

Anyone from The Netherlands here?

First Name:Gabrielle

Location: The Hague, The Netherlands

Age: 45

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, blue/ gray eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Surgical nurse

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 2 cats

Favorite activities: Taking long walks, running, amusement and theme parks, Disney parks , listening to music, playing boardgames.

Favorite movie: Not that much of a movie person

Favorite color(s): Blue, green, orange

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto! Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Chip and Dale, Olaf

A little bit about yourself:After my weightloss surgery I started hiking and running and I love it. I love Disney and themeparks. In my spare time I do volunteer work for the WWF. I’m an animal lover. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone that loves Disney of course or let me have my Disney hobby. Someone I can be myself with. Someone who’s funny, easy going and likes to travel.


----------



## Shrfleen

First Name: Shauna

Location: Indiana

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Patient Relations Specialist/ Audiologist Assistant

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Making crafts, taking pictures, spending time with family, watching movies

Favorite movie: Disney-Beauty and the Beast    Non Disney-that is a really hard choice!

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Mickey, Hercules

A little bit about yourself: I love pop culture, enjoy learning new things, I collect Funko Pops and I wish I could travel more. I'm not shy shy but it does take a little time for me to open up to new people.

A little bit about your ideal match: Kind, funny, family oriented and wants to travel. They should have a good head on their shoulders and ideal of how they would want to spend their life.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

41/Male/divorced/moving down to Orlando soon no kids.


----------



## Beprepared




----------



## goofyernmost

First Name:Russ

Location: North Carolina

Age: Scaring the hell out of 73 (now in 2021)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown eyes/grey and brown hair, very wide part.

Body Type: An Anorexia survivor. Spectacularly beat it into submission.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retired.... Part time Bus Driver (not at Disney)

Do you have any kids: Yes... all grown up.

Do you have any pets: No... I can barely take care of myself.

Favorite activities: Movies, Golf, travel, theme parks, walking on a beach.

Favorite movie: No favorites

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): I'll let you guess. Hint... screen name will give you a clue.

A little bit about yourself: I am your basic cantankerous old man, always grumpy (and I have the shirt to prove it), however, I do enjoy talking with other people besides the TV. Love my alone time, but, also enjoy company. My wife and I divorced many years ago. She has since passed away. Married just once for 29 years. My family means everything to me which explains why I followed them to North Carolina after they moved down here.

A little bit about my ideal match: Honestly, I don't think there is such a thing. People do connect on some level, but, before it becomes a relationship it must be a friendship. That requires tolerance, patience and the ability to accept people for who (or possibly whom) they are. If someone likes ice cream, home made food, traveling (mostly by car) lazy days and quiet nights, that would be ideal. I'm way to old to be looking for a madly in love situation and also to much of a curmudgeon to even think it exists.

PS. I am not really looking for any serious relationship, just thought it would be a hoot to do this page. However, my friends tell me that I have a very good sense of humor, but, can be serious when the occasion calls for it. Just lonely sometimes.


----------



## khmccartney

Hey I'm Kyle also from Central NJ, 25 here.  Add me on insta @kylem106


----------



## E.Jane

First Name: Jane

Location: Winnipeg, Manitoba (go ahead...I'll wait while you go grab an atlas....)

Age: clinging with a death-grip to the last remaining months of my 50's

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: blue/green (my eyes, not my hair); blonde hair (after a visit to the hairdresser)

Body Type: a little round and squishy in the middle. I believe that's average for pushing 60.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: clerical

Do you have any kids: Yes... 2 sons. And 2 granddaughters (my reward for surviving 2 boys)

Do you have any pets: Yes, a cat. Alfred. I think I'm his pet really...he has me trained so I understand exactly what he wants, when he wants 

Favorite activities: Walking, movies, eating out, planning trips to WDW, the beach

Favorite movie: Sleepless in Seattle; Gone with the wind. 

Favorite color(s): Red. You meant wine, right?

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck.... he's funny to watch and think about how ridiculous he is, but then you realize you know someone like that in real life

A little bit about yourself:  Divorced 4 years now after 30 years of marriage. JUST dawned on me that I can actually plan a solo trip to WDW and do whatever I want!  I'm hard working (3 part-time jobs!), love spending time with my kids and grandkids but love my alone time too.  I'm easy going for the most part, and fairly flexible (don't mean yoga-wise, I mean, planning-wise). Love photography and especially love to take pictures of newborns (have a little part-time business doing that).

A little bit about your ideal match: Hmm... who can explain "clicking" with someone?  I can't. Because on one level, it's nice if someone enjoys everything you do, but then again, sometimes it's nice to have someone introduce you to something new and broaden your horizon. I guess a sense of humour is a must, as is the ability to communicate.  Kind-hearted and thoughtful.... I don't need flowers and chocolates or gifts that cost money...I like thoughtful gestures that cost nothing, like an unexpected text or email that lets me know someone is thinking of me.  Or, on the other hand....a billionaire. I'm good with one or the other


----------



## milza26

**UPDATING***

First Name: Anna


Location: Washington State


Age: 33


Gender: female


Hair/Eye Color: blonde/ green


Body Type: average/fit/athletic


Ethnicity: Caucasian


Occupation: Government


Do you have any kids: One son age 12.


Do you have any pets: yes, Miss Belle a housecat but I love dogs and some other four-legged animals. (No snakes for me)


Favorite activities: bowling, dancing, sightseeing, hiking, reading, listening to music, watching movies, and running (sometimes, it is a love/hate relationship).


Favorite movie: Oh this is a hard question! Some of my favorites are: Star Wars, Captain America, Clueless, Coco, and Lilo and Stitch


Favorite color(s): purple


Favorite Disney character(s): Merida, Lilo, Mulan, Mickey, Baymax


A little bit about yourself: I love to smile, independent funny nerd, honest, down to earth, motivated, loyal, hard-working, and kind.


A little bit about your ideal match: I would like to meet a guy who likes Disney, honest, can hold a conversation, drug free, hard-working but makes time to have fun, sense of humor and respectful.


----------



## Hardcore Cutie

First Name: Anne-Marie

Location: NC (Moving to Florida in September.)

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/black and brown eyes

Body Type: Chubby!

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Assistant dog daycare manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Dog named Alfie and a snake named Ekans

Favorite activities: Reading, video games, going to Disney, drinking, hanging out with friends

Favorite movie: Jurassic Park or How To Train Your Dragon

Favorite color(s): Pink and Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Stormtroopers

A little bit about yourself: I’m a huge dog enthusiast! I’m a nerd and love to play FPS on Xbox. I have a stormtrooper collection and I obviously love visiting Disney. I go to WDW at least twice a year.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves to laugh and doesn’t take life too seriously. Loves all roller coasters as much as I do. Is down to get drinks with me and willing to play video games.


----------



## goofyernmost

JudysLilgirlalways said:


> First Name: Michelle
> 
> Location: Rouses Point, NY(canada and vt are a walk away)
> 
> Age: 28(October 15, 1981)
> 
> Sex:Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:brown with blonde highlights and blue eyes
> 
> Body Type:few extra pounds
> 
> Ethnicity:white
> 
> Occupation: none right now
> 
> Do you have any kids:no
> 
> Do you have any pets:two dogs and two cats
> 
> Favorite activities:karaoke, musical theatre, surfing the internet, and duh disney
> 
> Favorite movie:right now, Harry Potter series, but mostly horror flicks and movies like "Untracable" and "Jumper"
> 
> Favorite color(s)urple, yellow and blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):Stitch and Sully(not much for mike or lilo)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a native upstate nyer and have always lived here. I may  have only been to WDW twice in my lifetime but I always want to go there. I may be 28 years old but in my head I feel like a teenager still. I am currently waiting to find out if I am bipolar or if I have a traumatic brain injury from when I got in a car accident when I was 14. That accident is when I lost my only sibling, my older brother, Jason as well. It was also the accident that put my mom(my BFF) in a wheelchair for the rest of her life. We went to wdw in september 09 and she had a blast. She went on TOWER OF TERROR!!!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:Someone who looks within for beauty. I am, to myself anyway, attractive, but I am also obese. I am aslo looking for someone who can accept that I have low self esteem. I am also looking for someone who is willing to surprise me with disney trips at least once every two years if not every year There is one big thing that everyone should know about me. I have no tolerance for people who don't like gays. I have alot of gay friends so don't push me. Also,hmmm...how should I put this....I have something big in common with Jessica Simpson before she got married.
> 
> 
> Anyways if you want pics of me go to my myspace. hogwartsgrad07


Not that it matters but I grew up in Plattsburgh and my family was from Chazy. That will mean nothing to just about everyone except you and me. I also lived in Vermont (Milton) for 47 years. We know exactly what Upper New York State actually is.


----------



## lisaviolet

goofyernmost said:


> Not that it matters but I grew up in Plattsburgh and my family was from Chazy.* That will mean nothing to just about everyone except you and me.* I also lived in Vermont (Milton) for 47 years. We know exactly what Upper New York State actually is.



Nope. 

Dream about the area, lovely. Know Rouses Point (went to university in the Eastern Townships so crossed the border and road tripped the heck out of NY/VT/NH) and one of my good friends grew up in Noyan, QC. Know Chazy, where Milton is and of course Plattsburgh. Nothing like taking the ferry over the lake at sunset. Tons of wonderful memories.


----------



## goofyernmost

lisaviolet said:


> Nope.
> 
> Dream about the area, lovely. Know Rouses Point (went to university in the Eastern Townships so crossed the border and road tripped the heck out of NY/VT/NH) and one of my good friends grew up in Noyan, QC. Know Chazy, where Milton is and of course Plattsburgh. Nothing like taking the ferry over the lake at sunset. Tons of wonderful memories.


I meant that when you ask someone where they live and they say Upstate NY, they could actually be just 3 miles north of NYC. We know what the real Upstate NY is. You don't get more upstate NY then Rouses Point. I had my first drink in a bar at the Bowling Alley on Rte 11. (I don't know if it is still there or not) When I was 18 (back in the dark ages) the drinking age in Vermont was 21 and NY was 18. That was almost 52 years ago. I was last in Rouses Point about 2 years ago, just driving through and it looks almost identical to what it did back then. Spent a lot of time in Quebec as well, in fact my wife was from just outside of Montreal in Dorval.


----------



## bakemma

TitaniumZ said:


> *First Name:* Mike
> 
> *Location: *North Central Indiana
> 
> *Age:* 50
> 
> *Sex:* M
> 
> *Hair/Eye Color:* Grey/Hazel
> 
> *Body Type:* Athletic
> 
> *Ethnicity:* Caucasian
> 
> *Occupation:* Engineering
> 
> *Do you have any kids:* Yes, two.
> 
> *Do you have any pets:* Yes…..Cats…..I can explain.
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Boating, Beach, Theme Parks, Running, Exercise, Skiing, Travel
> 
> *Favorite movie:* National Lampoon's Vacation (the original of course)
> 
> *Favorite color(s):* Blue
> 
> *Favorite Disney character(s):* Mickey, Hades, Kronk
> 
> *A little bit about yourself:* Been going to WDW since I was a kid.  First visit I remember…ever so slightly was 1972.  Can't count how many times I've been there since then.  Enjoy planning trips as well as going on them.  Have run a couple Disney Half Marathons, and am continually active, and once in awhile my body reminds me I'm not 25 anymore, but not for long. I kick myself regularly for not buying DVC in the early 90's.  I enjoy other theme parks and amusement parks, and go regularly, but there is something that sets Disney apart that keeps me coming back.
> 
> *A little bit about your ideal match:* An athletic and active female, who is willing and able to make the most of a day in the parks (with kids in tow, time to go, fastpass window's gonna close), yet able to relax on the Polynesian beach and enjoy Wishes with an adult beverage on an off day.  Someone who likes to travel, enjoys boating, snow skiing, and touristy shops and galleries by the lake, ocean or mountains.
> 
> View attachment 200395



Yikes! Do you know exactly how many cats you have?


----------



## Goofcoaster

Hardcore Cutie said:


> First Name: Anne-Marie
> 
> Location: NC (Moving to Florida in September.)
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Dark brown/black and brown eyes
> 
> Body Type: Chubby!
> 
> Ethnicity: Hispanic
> 
> Occupation: Assistant dog daycare manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Dog named Alfie and a snake named Ekans
> 
> Favorite activities: Reading, video games, going to Disney, drinking, hanging out with friends
> 
> Favorite movie: Jurassic Park or How To Train Your Dragon
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink and Black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Stormtroopers
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I’m a huge dog enthusiast! I’m a nerd and love to play FPS on Xbox. I have a stormtrooper collection and I obviously love visiting Disney. I go to WDW at least twice a year.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves to laugh and doesn’t take life too seriously. Loves all roller coasters as much as I do. Is down to get drinks with me and willing to play video games.



Any chance youre close to charlotte?


----------



## Disnee grl

goofyernmost said:


> First Name:Russ
> 
> Location: North Carolina
> 
> Age: Scaring the hell out of 70
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown eyes/grey and brown hair, very wide part.
> 
> Body Type: An Anorexia survivor. Spectacularly beat it into submission.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Retired.... Part time Bus Driver (not at Disney)
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes... all grown up.
> 
> Do you have any pets: No... I can barely take care of myself.
> 
> Favorite activities: Movies, Golf, travel, theme parks, walking on a beach.
> 
> Favorite movie: No favorites
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): I'll let you guess. Hint... screen name will give you a clue.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am your basic cantankerous old man, always grumpy (and i have the shirt to prove it), however, I do enjoy talking with other people besides the TV. Love my alone time, but, also enjoy company. My wife and I divorced many years ago. She has since passed away. Married just once for 29 years. My family means everything to me which explains why I followed them to North Carolina after they moved down here.
> 
> A little bit about my ideal match: Honestly, I don't think there is such a thing. People do connect on some level, but, before it becomes a relationship it must be a friendship. That requires tolerance, patience and the ability to accept people for who (or possibly whom) they are. If someone likes ice cream, home made food, traveling (mostly by car) lazy days and quiet nights, that would be ideal. I'm way to old to be looking for a madly in love situation and also to much of a curmudgeon to even think it exists.
> 
> PS. I am not really looking for any serious relationship, just thought it would be a hoot to do this page. However, my friends tell me that I have a very good sense of humor, but, can be serious when the occasion calls for it. Just lonely sometimes.


----------



## Disnee grl

I am not too familiar with these forums work. Trying to figure it out. I forgot to mention that my favorite thing to do in the parks is people watch. At MK I will get a Dole Whip and just take my time and observe all the different  things I see. Example, women wearing heels. Lol at the end of the day they must be in pain. That is my way of having down time and resting, just simple people watching. I can be easily entertained.


----------



## Janederella

Hii all!

First Name: jane

Location: i travel around

Age: 27

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: black / brown

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: asian

Occupation: personal shopper

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: 2 lovely pomeranians

Favorite activities: travelling, jogging, eating desserts, sleeping

Favorite movie: princess and the frog

Favorite Disney character(s): ariel, tiana, cinderella, simba

A little bit about yourself: i'm a globetrotter and i love meeting new people who share the same love for Disney and its magic 

A little bit about your ideal match: someone fun, loving, honest, smart, open-minded, and someone who doesn't only talk the talk but also walk the walk.

<a href="https://ibb.co/grMBbJ"><img src="https://image.ibb.co/d2bzVd/IMG_3284.jpg" alt="IMG_3284" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://deleteacc.com/'>account deletion page</a><br />


----------



## HatBoxSteve

First Name: Steve

Location: Bergen County, NJ

Age: 34

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white (Italian)

Occupation: millwork

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: poker, sports, Disney (obviously) 

Favorite movie: History of the World Part 1

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s):Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Just an average guy, I'll watch anything that involves sports, very close with my family,  consider myself open minded and having a decent sense of humor. Of course we all love Disney I've been going since I was 5 months old so it's like a second home to me. Hopefully I can meet someone who enjoys the parks as much as I do.

A little bit about your ideal match: It's hard describing an "ideal" match because you have to meet someone to know what they bring to the table and either you click or you don't. My only requirements are a sense of humor and a good person everything else you learn along the way.


----------



## Destinyz12

First Name: Jessica  (I originally did one of these a while ago but figured I'd do a more current one)

Location: Long Island, NY

Age: 33

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: few extra lbs

Ethnicity: white 

Occupation: Billing/payroll for real estate company

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: watching my favorite sports teams, traveling, bowling, being on/near the water, hanging out with friends and family 

Favorite movie: Disney: Aladdin, The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, Lady & the Tramp.  Non-Disney: The Perks of being a Wallflower, Freedom Writers, Billy Madison, Wedding Crashers, Pitch Perfect

Favorite color(s): Turquoise, Lavender

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba, The tramp, Donald Duck, Huey, Dewy and Louie

A little bit about yourself: I've been told that I'm witty, fun, caring, thoughtful, and intelligent by my friends and family so I'll take their word for it, lol.  I'm a competitive bowler, and I love anything outdoorsy, animals, the NY Yankees and NY Giants, and of course anything Disney related 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone laid back/easy going with a sense of humor and some common interests.  Someone honest, loyal and thoughtful as well.  These seem to be hard qualities to find these days though, lol...


----------



## tydyend1

Name: Tyler

Location: South Bend, Indiana

Age: 30

***:Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown Hair, Blue/Green/Grey eyes

Body Type: Muscular/Few extra

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT Customer Support and Cast Member at local Disney Store

Do you have any kids: I have a 10 year old girl. She lives with her mom but she gets her Disney dose from me!

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Lifting, anything Disney or geek related, I really love doing pretty much anything, especially when its with the right people!

Favorite movie: Pretty much anything Disney but if I've had to say. Tomorrowland, Star Wars, and well again anything geek related.

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Stitch, Captain Jack Sparrow (he's the one on my name tag).

A little bit about yourself: I have lived in a lot of places. Originating in Toronto Canada moved to a few different places. Joined the Air Force moved a few more times but spending most of my time in Florida (in the pan handle, so close yet so far!). Disney has always been a part of my life it's a passion of mine. I have a wonderful little girl. I'm fun, caring, with a sense of humor that sometimes can get me in trouble. While adding more would be fun, I think it's best to leave something for other conversations!

A little bit about your ideal match: Have romantic and friendship chemistry are my number one attributes I look for in a girl. Of course being a Disney fan is very much desired. I like a woman who is kind, fun to be around, confident, and of course enjoying nerdom is always a plus!

I look forward to hearing from people and good luck finding your Prince or Princess!


----------



## JABRacingOne

First Name:  Jeff

Location:  Trafalgar, IN

Age:  50

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:  Grey, Grey

Body Type:  Athletic to Average

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:  Race Engineer

Do you have any kids: 3 daughters / partial visitation

Do you have any pets:  2 Dogs

Favorite activities:  Disney History, home improvement projects, exercise, music, movies, various geekish activities

Favorite movie:  WALL-E

Favorite color(s):  Blue

Favorite Disney character(s):  WALL-E

A little bit about yourself: I have been in the racing business for 25 years, mostly Indycars and Rallycross.  I am quiet, easy going and a romantic.  I am a very good listener and non judgemental.  I have a quirky sense of humor.

A little bit about your ideal match: Kind, Fun, Active and not afraid to act like a kid.

I am also looking for a DLR park pal for 11/11 - 11/14 2018!


----------



## cajunfan

First Name: Lynn

Location: Middle Tennessee (grew up in southern Louisiana)

Age: 56

Sex: I wish...oh, sorry, Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brownish-silverish, brown

Body Type: Pooh sized (would love to be Jessica Rabbit sized, if I could still eat like I want, not exercise too much and and grow half a foot taller)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I'm a number cruncher full time (the mortgage paying job) and in retail part time (the fun job)

Do you have any kids: 1 son who is now 24 years old

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs...one is in my avatar (an Anatolian Shep/great pyr mix) and one is a 40 lb jack russell/plott hound mix that rules the roost

Favorite activities: talking about and visiting Walt Disney World, watching TV, reading light fluffy murder mysteries 

Favorite movie: Disney, Lion King; non disney: Love Actually

Favorite color(s): Purple & Green

Favorite Disney character(s): FIGMENT!!

A little bit about yourself: My family comes first (even the dogs), I could talk to a brick wall (and may even be able to get it to talk back to me! ) but I really enjoy my alone time too. I am a typical middle child type person in that I am usually the peacemaker in "lively" situations. When asked if I am an indian aor a chief, I respond with both...it depends on the situation.

A little bit about your ideal match: Honest, a good sense of humor, kind and thoughtful...and loves Disney I figured is a given!


----------



## Mel4306

First Name: Melissa

Location: Central CT

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/eye color: Brown with highlights, sometimes red, and brown

Body Type: A few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Depends on the day haha! To be more specific; I work in a restaurant, I serve, bartend, and I manage. I’m working to hopefully become a full-time manager.

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 4 cats... I’m a little bit of a crazy cat lady. Although I have two Siamese, and I’m frequently caught singing “We are Siamese” 

Favorite activities: When I can find time I enjoy going for random rides which lead to a nice walk. I love summer time and wish I could enjoy it more!

Favorite movie: Nightmare Before Christmas, hands down!

Favorite color(s): Neon green

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack Skellington (duh), Jasmine, Moana. Aw shucks, I love them all!

A little bit about yourself: I’m painfully introverted, but long to get out there and see the world. I just now got my passport and its calling to me to see the world. Or heck, even just see the US. I haven’t been to Disney since I was real little, sad, I know! So it makes me feel like I’m not the greatest Disney fan at all. I’m working on it!

A little bit about your ideal match: To be honest, I havne’t exactly thought about it that much! I do need someone that will stick by me when I have my bad days. And come on, who doesn’t have them? Communication is critical, as well as honesty and loyalty. I know Prince Charming is taken (Thank you Cinderella) but he has a brother out there somewhere, right?

(Now if I can figure out how to get a picture posted I’ll be golden)


----------



## Princess Melissa

Name : Melissa
Location : Coconut Creek, FL
Age : 28
Sex : Female
Hair/Eye Color : Black/Hazel
Body Type : Average
Ethnicity : Caucasian 
Occupation : N/A 
Kids : No
Pets : No
Favorite Activities : Dancing, Singing, Hiking, Biking, Fishing, Boating, Traveling, Skating, Swimming, & Bowling
Favorite Movie(s) : Way Way Way Too Many To Post
Favorite Color(s) : Blue
Favorite Disney Character(s) : Moana, Ariel & Belle
About Myself : 100% Diz crazed. I enjoy everything from the parks to the hotels. I love to also go to the beach, mall, movies, museums, car shows, sporting events and theme parks.
Ideal Match : Got to love Disney as much as me lol. Someone who has a great personality and sense of humor. 

If you would like to chat feel free to drop me a message  Have a magical day/night!!!


----------



## dutchscotsman

re post update 
First Name: Gary

Location: Scotland

Age: 37

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: big shoulders

Ethnicity: White Scottish

Occupation: European Sales Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Bearded Dragon

Favorite activities: Vacation planning, theme parking, gym, xbox studying languages
Favorite movies: GoodFellas, Jurassic Park/world, leo and stitch, all disney films, arnie movies

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): one and only Stitch!! 

A little bit about yourself: I am a big travel nut. I'm from Scotland but now live in Netherlands and work in Germany, Austria and Switzerland. I have been to WDW maybe 10-12 times and love all things Disney. Big fan of the parks but also on the historical books and documentaries. Love my guy films like terminator and Jurassic world but still like nothing better than stitch or the muppets (animal rocks). Im a bit of a kids that wont grow up despite the job and stress lol. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Apart from Ariel....well someone with a similar love of disney and travel. Same sense of humor which is somewhat daft normally. If I could find a girl that love xbox then marriage is on the cards!! Someone around my age would be good that loves kids and acting like one.


----------



## NyeAngel

*First Name:* Nye 

*Location:* Orlando, FL

*Age:* 28

*Sex*: Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Looks black but isn't/Dark Brown

*Body Type:* Chubby!

*Ethnicity:* Caribbean descent. 

*Occupation:* TBD (only been here a month)

*Do you have any kids:* Not yet. I would like to have children though.

*Do you have any pets:* 2 cats and a fish tank.

*Favorite activities:* Travelling, Theme parks, Movies, Beach, Reading, Writing.

*Favorite movie:* Harry Potter series

*Favorite color(s):* Turquoise, Blue, Green, Purple

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Tiana, Mulan, Moana

*A little bit about yourself:* Fresh from Fort Lauderdale. Always wanted to move to the Orlando area. I love the little towns around Orlando. I'm always at the theme parks and hotels were getting expensive. Plus gas and toll. Yikes! So I moved here last month and got an annual pass. LOL! Yes, others moved here for work and school but not me. No way. I moved here for the theme parks!

*A little bit about your ideal match: *I am looking for two kinds of ideal matches actually. 

_*My first match is for a Disney BFF*_! Ideally my age range, female but doesn't have to be, loves theme parks, loves roller coasters, has an annual pass and has time to visit the parks on nights and weekends and whenever else we can wing it. Right now, I usually go solo. Which is fine but it's always nice to have a friend who enjoys theme parks as much as I do and can go often.

It would be even nicer to date a man who enjoys theme parks too! So that's my second match. My very first crush as a preteen was vanilla and it still is my fancy. I guess that makes me a swirler lol. He should be 24-40 yrs old, own a home or rent, drive his own vehicle and work a full time stable job like I do. He should be ok with cats and have endless patience for my mischievousness . He should have a healthy sense of humor, be chivalrous, have good manners, be caring, kind, considerate, respectful, confident,... blah blah! He should be a lot of things but mostly he should be my Disney loving, vanilla prince.


----------



## accio

First Name: Christine

Location: Toronto, Canada

Age: 40

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
Body Type: On the chubby side of average 

Ethnicity: Caucasian (Eurasian)

Occupation: IT admin

Do you have any kids: Thankfully none!

Do you have any pets: Sadly, none (love horses though!)

Favorite activities: Travelling/Cruising, watching sports (mainly baseball), Harry Potter, reading, the arts (symphony/ballet/musical theatre/visual arts), watching movies, attending comicons, listening to music, attending concerts.

Favorite movie: Too many to mention, I love a mixture of films from classic drama/comedy to animation to sci-fi/fantasy to current drama/comedy.

Favorite color(s): blue, green, purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Remy

A little bit about yourself: I am a self-confessed dork. I like to travel/cruise solo (mainly with Royal Caribbean), and am a huge Disney fan. I've lived my entire life in Toronto and am a proud Canadian! My happy places are cruise ships, ballparks, coffee shops, and bookstores. I seem to be the oldest/oddest person in the room whenever I shop at the Disney Store 

A little bit about your ideal match: Disney-crazed, kind, good listener and communicator, independent, honest, good sense of humour.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

First Name: Deanne (Dee-Ann). Most people call me Dee.

Location: Buffalo/Niagara Falls NY area.

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown (although currently my hair is black with purple highlights and I love it)

Body Type: Average?

Ethnicity: Caucasian/Native American

Occupation: Babysitter

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 1 Cat

Favorite activities: Going to Disney World, traveling other places, sleeping, walking for exercise, shopping, going out to eat, going to the movies, swimming...

Favorite movie: I'm very eclectic when it comes to movies/TV shows/Music so its hard to pick one favorite.
Old classic probably Meet Me In St. Louis, old-ish Titanic/Armageddon/Air Force One, New-ish is a bit harder because I don't have any that I would watch over and over.
Disney movies... The Little Mermaid/Beauty and The Beast/The Lion King.

Favorite color(s): Purple and Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Figment

A little bit about yourself: I'm 5'6"/150lbs
I have a small tight knit family. My dad owns a small vegetable farm.
My parents took us to WDW almost every year growing up and I have grown to be very passionate about it.
I've been lucky enough to be able to travel to other places as well but my heart always comes back to WDW.
I have an Associates Degree but I have not actually used it.
In the last couple of years I have been really focusing on my health and have dropped a significant amount of weight.


A little bit about your ideal match: Gonna be real straight here... Man that is interested in marriage, wants to travel to Disney World and other places as well, lives semi close or is willing to move because I am very close with my family and could not imagine not seeing them daily.
Someone that can laugh at themselves, likes going out but also likes staying in because I am a homebody.
Ideal appearance would be someone a bit taller than me and maybe looks a bit rugged 
Also I don't mind a few year age difference either way.


----------



## eimmi07

Updating since I moved

First Name: Paul

Location: Madison, Wisconsin

Age: 28

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Assistant Manager for a retail chain

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. ( I have done two Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel. I just started Graduate school this month. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## ajlsjl

First Name: Debbie

Location: New Jersey

Age: 37

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average build

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Pharmacy technician/work-from-home sales

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: no, but I'm an avid dog lover (I had a dog growing up that was put to sleep; I'd love another dog, but working two jobs makes it hard to care for a dog)

Favorite activities: Football (go Eagles!), reading (mainly biography), traveling, spending time with my 9-year-old niece and 7-year-old nephew

Favorite movie: I'm not much of a movie person, but for sentimental reasons, I have to say Little Mermaid.  It was the last movie I saw with my dad before he died.

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey (especially Steamboat Willie)

A little bit about yourself: I've been a lifelong Disney fan.  My first Disney trip was to Walt Disney World in the summer of 1983, just before my third birthday.  I don't remember that trip, so I consider my first Disney trip to be in 1998 when I graduated high school.  I was a Disney Vacation Club member from 2006-2014 (BWV), and sold after what I consider bad business decisions by Disney.  Because I have a business degree, I am a little more opinionated about Corporate Disney than I probably should be.    I recently discovered Disney Cruise Line, and I've fallen in love with it.  I've been on two cruises (a 4-night on the Dream and a 7-night on the Fantasy), and am hoping to take my next one in two year's time.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match would be a man in his 30's-40's who has a love for Disney (obviously), and is family and career oriented.  Must have a sense of humor, and enjoy traveling.


----------



## tori.bh3

Well that photo turned out enormous. Oops. 

First Name: Tori

Location: Amarillo, TX

Age: 24

Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average to Athletic on a good day

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: I teach high school English and sell travel. 

Do you have any kids: Not yet, but someday.

Do you have any pets: I am in the process of adopting a boxer! I am so excited 

Favorite activities: I love to travel, especially to Disney. I am a big movie buff and will see anything and everything. I am a singer in some of my spare time and love being involved in my church worship team. Other than that, I enjoy sports with my family - I love to watch my high school kids play, professional baseball games, and I dabble in golf. 

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Mary Poppins, The Princess and the Frog, Wreck it Ralph, Star Wars. Non-Disney: A League of Their Own, DC Comics Movies

Favorite color: Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Mary Poppins, Gaston, Tiana, and all of the Mice. 

A little bit about yourself: My Christian faith is very important to me! I have a dry sense of humor and am very family oriented. I am hard working and I love my job - my high school kids are my babies. I am about to start my Masters of Education to be certified as a principal. Disney is my first love. I truly feel like the parks grew me. My next Disney goal is to to the Backstage Magic ABD and I would be thrilled if I found someone as excited to do that as me. I love my life and someday I will find someone to share it with! 

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love someone who puts faith and family first, has a great sense of humor, loves to travel and see movies. I am naturally a bit of a hermit lady, so someone who wants to get out of the house and explore would be good to balance me out.


----------



## Future Horizons

I'll keep this short for now, but please message me if you'd like to know more. 

First Name: Ryan

Location: Orlando, Florida

Age: 34 (but will always be a Toys "R" Us kid)

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/blue

Body Type: Thin/Toned/Trying to get back into Aquatica-ready shape

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Friendly Neighborhood IT-Guy

Do you have any kids: No, but hope to have them someday

Do you have any pets: Not unless you count the squirrel outside 

Favorite activities: Going to Walt Disney World (of course)/other Orlando theme parks and attractions, video games, movies, and music to name a few of many!

Favorite movie: Disney: The Lion King; Overall: Back to the Future II

Favorite color(s): Blue/green

Favorite Disney character(s): Peter Pan, Olaf

A little bit about yourself: I'm a "hopeful romantic" who is loving life in Orlando and hoping to meet the right Disney Princess to share it with. I'm actually looking forward to taking the "single rider" lines less often someday - let's get FastPasses together, instead!

A little bit about your ideal match: Will be my Player 2 (or Player 1, I don't mind being Player 2)


----------



## Jillinwonderland

First Name: Jill

Location: Venice, FL (2 hours door to door from Disney!)

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/hazel

Body Type: A little more to love

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Travel Agent

Do you have any kids: No, but maybe one day!

Do you have any pets: I have a dog named Loki Laufeyson. I adopted him from the Sarasota Humane Society and he is a mixed breed of Italian Greyhound and Dachshund

Favorite activities: Cooking, Going to Walt Disney World (and other theme parks though it's been awhile) , Movies and Music, I'm a bit of a foodie as well

Favorite movie: Alice in Wonderland (1951), Labyrinth

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Alice, Rapunzel and Belle

A little bit about yourself: Have always loved all things Disney so it's only natural I am a Disney Travel Agent! I enjoy movies, reading books, theme parks and cooking. I am a WDW Annual Passholder going on 16 years!

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who has a good head on his shoulders but also likes to have fun. He can be just as happy going out for a night as he is staying in.


----------



## Jon-1984

accio said:


> First Name: Christine
> 
> Location: Toronto, Canada
> 
> Age: 40
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> Body Type: On the chubby side of average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian (Eurasian)
> 
> Occupation: IT admin
> 
> Do you have any kids: Thankfully none!
> 
> Do you have any pets: Sadly, none (love horses though!)
> 
> Favorite activities: Travelling/Cruising, watching sports (mainly baseball), Harry Potter, reading, the arts (symphony/ballet/musical theatre/visual arts), watching movies, attending comicons, listening to music, attending concerts.
> 
> Favorite movie: Too many to mention, I love a mixture of films from classic drama/comedy to animation to sci-fi/fantasy to current drama/comedy.
> 
> Favorite color(s): blue, green, purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Remy
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a self-confessed dork. I like to travel/cruise solo (mainly with Royal Caribbean), and am a huge Disney fan. I've lived my entire life in Toronto and am a proud Canadian! My happy places are cruise ships, ballparks, coffee shops, and bookstores. I seem to be the oldest/oddest person in the room whenever I shop at the Disney Store
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Disney-crazed, kind, good listener and communicator, independent, honest, good sense of humour.


Hey accio aka Christine. I don’t know how to pm but I’m also from Toronto. Maybe we can talk . Pm me or respond if interested


----------



## Jon-1984

crazyash83 said:


> Name: Ashley
> 
> Location: Mississauga, ON, Canada
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Colour: Brown/Green (apparently my eye colour changes depending upon my mood)
> 
> Body Type: 5'3", 125lbs
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: HR Specialist & Brand Ambassador
> 
> Do you have any kids? No, and don't want any
> 
> Do you have any pets? Yes! 1 Mississippi Map turtle
> 
> Favourite activities: gaming, cooking, traveling, watching YT
> 
> Favourite movie: Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> Favourite colour(s): Pink & Purple (like any true Disney Princess)
> 
> Favourite Disney characters: Minnie Mouse
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Divorced for almost a year now (thank god) and looking to find my Disney Prince. I have a fun sense of humour that includes ridiculous amounts of sarcasm (be warned). I can also be a tad blunt, to a fault, so don't ask me for my opinion if you truly do not wish to get my honest opinion! As stated above, I had no kids with the ex and don't plan on having any anytime soon, however, I am very open to those who have kids from previous relationships.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who understands introversion and respects it. I am INJF (for those interested)  They have to be loyal, passionate, laid-back, funny, nerdy and understands the need for Girls Night Out just as much as Guys Night Out!


Hey Ashley. I’m from The gta too. I have no idea how to pm but I would love to talk. Hopefully for can pm me or reply to this.


----------



## cdg121990

First Name: Andrew

Location: Dallas

Age: 27

Sex: Male

Hair/eye: Br/Br

Body type: 5'8 155

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Airlines

Do you have any kids? No

Do you have any pets? No

Favorite activities: travel, ski, Netflix, try new restaurants 

Favorite show: breaking bad 

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character: Pluto

A little bit about yourself: I love to travel and like the adventure of life (working for the Airlines helps this). I'm an INTJ. 

A little bit about your ideal match: honestly, hard to say, as I've been attracted to different personalities. I'm dorky, so you have to be okay with that.


----------



## lml2013

First Name: Laura

Location: Central Alabama

Age: 30

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde and Blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Medical Assistant

Do you have any kids: No, but maybe one day!

Do you have any pets: Yes, a dog!

Favorite activities: Camping, Hiking, Reading, Talking about Disney, Going to Disney, Reading about Disney, Watching Disney, Listening to Disney ( I think you get it lol) 

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast, The Great Mouse Detective (such an  under rated movie), Fox and the Hound, The Notebook, and Harry Potter ( all 8 and books) 

Favorite color(s): Green, Blue, 

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Alice, Minnie, and Kristoff

A little bit about yourself: Well I've been trying to venture out of my comfort zone, hints why I'm posting on a dating thread lol. I am a very easy going person who loves to laugh and hang out with fun people. If you want to know more just message me! 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is fun loving and knows what he wants in life. Someone who doesn't take himself to seriously and knows how to have fun. Someone who can be the Kristoff to my Anna!


----------



## iamjustscott

First Name: Scott

Location: Orlando

Age: 42

Sex:M

Hair/Eye Color: Black / Dark brown

Body Type: More to Love

Ethnicity: Latino

Occupation: Supply Chain

Do you have any kids: 2 kids

Do you have any pets: 2 kids 

Favorite activities: Movies, people watching, beer aficionado, tequila lover, and Disney fan of course. 

Favorite movie: Rocky III 

Favorite color(s): Emerald Green. I'm a May baby 

Favorite Disney character(s): The Big Cheese himself, Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I visit the parks about 2-3 times a month with my kids but would love to make some friends and take advantage of the more grown up things to do at the parks and resorts. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Kid friendly, laid back, and easy going. Not necessarily looking for romance but open to the possibility.


----------



## tori.bh3

cdg121990 said:


> First Name: Andrew
> 
> Location: Dallas
> 
> Age: 27
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/eye: Br/Br
> 
> Body type: 5'8 155
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Airlines
> 
> Do you have any kids? No
> 
> Do you have any pets? No
> 
> Favorite activities: travel, ski, Netflix, try new restaurants
> 
> Favorite show: breaking bad
> 
> Favorite color: Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character: Pluto
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love to travel and like the adventure of life (working for the Airlines helps this). I'm an INTJ.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: honestly, hard to say, as I've been attracted to different personalities. I'm dorky, so you have to be okay with that.



ISTJ Travel junkie teacher in Amarillo, TX


----------



## Sunelis

First Name: Patrick

Location: Montreal, Qc 

Age:43

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown / Blue-Grey

Body Type: Pooh sized 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: IT Support

Do you have any kids: Nope 

Do you have any pets: Nope (But I love pets)

Favorite activities: Travels (mostly to Disney), TV/Movies, reading

Favorite movie: I love movies in generals mostly SCI-FI or Fantasy. Favorite Disney movie is Aladdin.

Favorite color(s): Black (I know technically it's not a color) 

Favorite Disney character(s): Aladdin, 

A little bit about yourself: Loves to travel to Disney. Loves binge watching TV series. Would like to become the 1000th happy haunts.

A little bit about your ideal match: Loving, faithful, loves Disney and travel. Will kick my butt to discover new things.


----------



## RememberTheTitans2

*Name: *Darren

*Location:* Santa Claus, IN

*Age:* 27

*Sex:* Often

*Hair/Eye Color:* Hazel

*Body Type: *Burly/Plushie

*Occupation:* Factory Worker

*Ethnicity: *Bosnian 

*Do you have any kids:* No

*Do you have any pets:* Yes, four little furballs <3

*Favorite activities:* Playing with my kittys, enjoying a cold non alcoholic beer, Getting in heated debates on twitter

*Favorite movie:* Waterboy

*Favorite Music: *DMX

*Favorite color(s):* Dark Purple

*Favorite Disney character(s): *Yo-Da!

*A little bit about yourself:* I was an extra on Hawaii five O, I enjoy traveling to Disney as often as budgets allow, and then buying way too much cotton candy.

*A little bit about your ideal match: *Between 4'10-5'7, a good smile and love of kittens, NO DOGS ALLOWED, must be a good chef, at least play one MMO preferably WOW or Runescape, be ok with my gaming habits.


----------



## Mickyfan97

PyxiiDustt said:


> *First Name:* Hayley
> 
> *Location:* Central Jersey
> *
> Age: *20
> 
> *Sex:* Female
> *
> Hair/Eye Color:* Hair color is currently blonde, but I get bored so it changes a lot Eye color is green
> 
> *Body Type:* Somewhere between slim and average, I suppose.
> 
> *Ethnicity:* Caucasian (German/Polish descent)
> 
> *Occupation:* Student; History Major, Political Science Minor
> 
> *Do you have any kids: *Nope
> *
> Do you have any pets:* Yep, two dogs and two cats
> 
> *Favorite activities:* Swimming; Singing tonelessly; Dancing around like an idiot; Going to/lounging on the beach (which is sort of a must in Jersey); Anything outside; Watching football; Shopping
> 
> *Favorite movie:* Ummmm... Independence Day. I think. Or Apollo 13. I like movies about space. But not Star Wars.
> 
> *Favorite color(s): *Pink, purple, and green
> 
> *Favorite Disney character(s):* Princess: Sleeping Beauty; Of all Disney characters: Bambi and Alice
> 
> *A little bit about yourself:* I'm really energetic and don't sit still well lol. I'm in college, which is probably important to throw out there, and the most important thing in my life right now is finishing and [hopefully] going to grad school after. I'm the baby of my family, so I'm a little bit spoiled, but not so much that I can't provide for myself. I work during the summers and winter break pretty much constantly, so I have my own money and don't only spend my parents. I hope one day to move out of New Jersey, because I don't really like it here. It's too cold. I hope to end up somewhere down south, preferably either Texas or Florida.
> *
> A little bit about your ideal match:* I try not to look for specifics with people, but he needs to make me laugh. He needs to be a nice person, which is vague, I know, but I won't put up with anyone who treats me, his family, my friends, or anyone else badly. I would like him to be taller then me, but I'm fairly short (only 5'4") so it's easy enough for that. My age range is preferably 20-25. Other than that, I don't really have specifics. Other then I've had my wedding planned in WDW since I was 10, so he needs to be aware that, if it works out, that's where we're getting married
> 
> Pictures:


Repost!


----------



## Mickyfan97

PrincessBrianna said:


> Well I'm single and not really "looking" per se but I might as well post in here anyways..
> 
> First Name: Brianna
> 
> Location: Detroit, but moving to Los Angeles in Juy
> 
> Age: 23
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde, Blue (And proud to say I've never dyed my hair in my life!)
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: white.
> 
> Occupation: I work in the film industry. Just finished a movie in Toronto and moved back home to Michigan, moving to LA in July! (I've also worked on several TV series such as "The Office" and "Community")
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope! I definitel want kids but not for a LONG time.
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yep, I have a Pomeranian dog named Daisy and a cat named Tiger Lily
> 
> Favorite activities: Travelling, photography, movies
> 
> Favorite movie: Titanic, Moulin Rouge, Atonement, Hocus Pocus, The Little Mermaid
> 
> Favorite color(s): Orange, pink, black
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel, Sleeping Beauty, Simba (because JTT played his voice haha)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm Brianna, just graduated from Michigan State University in May, love travelling-I've lived in Australia, England, and Spain, but have visited many other countries like Costa Rica, Italy, Portugal, etc.. I love exploring and trying new things (except gross foods!) and I love animals! I work in the film industry and my goal is to run Warner Brothers, Paramount, or (my ultimate dream) Disney Studios one day! I live in chilly Detroit but I am moving to LA in July!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: A sense of humor, outgoing, driven, fun-loving and adventurous!
> 
> Here's a pic of me at the Emmys earlier this year:


How did the move go? Hope you are liking LA!


----------



## khmccartney

Mickyfan97 said:


> Repost!



Hey Hayley,  I'm Kyle 25 from Holmdel. I've been known to dabble on the Fairy Tale Wedding planning site myself fyi...  My insta is @kylem106 if you'd like to see more.  TTFN Ta Ta for Now


----------



## Pixie8913

First Name: Ashley 

Location: Boston MA

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black and Purple hair. Green Eyes

Body Type: Curvey

Ethnicity: White. Irish & Italian

Occupation: Restaurant Manager 

Do you have any kids: Yes! I have a 5 year old son Jacoby

Do you have any pets: A cat named Socks

Favorite activities: Going to concerts, Car Rides, Amusement Parks, I don’t reqllt know what else to put. Ask me!

Favorite movie: I love horror, sci-fi channel movies, comedy not s fan of movies they make me cry lol

Favorite color(s): Green and Purple 

Favorite Disney character(s): 

A little bit about yourself: Hi There! My name is Ashley I’m 29 years old and I’m from Boston I have a five-year-old son named Jacoby. I honestly don’t really know what else to put im very nice and friendly I only been to Disney World once and only went for the day don’t judge me lol and spent the weekend at Universal Studios. 
I don’t drink alcohol or smoke cigarettes 420 only.
I love October & Halloween  
I love to laugh I usually laugh at everything lol but you can always ask me about me 

A little bit about your ideal match: It would be great if I could find somebody who is also for 420 friendly but if not that’s ok. 
You have to be funny and know cheesy jokes
Someone who wants to go to Halloween Horror Nights with me!!!
But again just ask!


----------



## LoloEllie

First Name: Lauren

Location: Pennsylvania 

Age: 34

Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown/blue

Body Type: Curvy/Pooh sized

Occupation: I play computers

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: I love to travel - Disney parks and otherwise. Spending time with my family and friends is my favorite. Netflix/tv/movies.

Favorite movie(s): Dumb comedies (Zoolander, Step Brothers, etc.), all the Marvel, Star Wars, Pixar movies are ones I will see in the theater

Favorite color: Purple

Favorite Disney Character: I identify with Megara

A little bit about yourself: I am pretty settled as far as career and house but still looking for someone to share that with. I’m lucky to have a great group of friends and family who I spend a lot of time with. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Sense of humor and intelligence is a must for me!


----------



## BritishAsh78

First Name: Ashley

Location: North West England

Age: 40

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Ombré/Blue

Body Type: curvy

Ethnicity: White British

Occupation: Retail

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Nope but love cats

Favorite activities: Traveling, Socialising, photography and Netflix. I also love music and rarely without headphones

Favorite movie: I generally don’t have a favourite movie but Get Out has been my favourite of recent times.

Favorite color(s): Red and Purple


This is me:

I’m heading to Orlando as a solo traveller and even though I’m used to it I find it always nice to have company. I’m from the north of England but love traveling to the U.S ( even though mainly for Target ). I have been to Chicago, NYC and L.A.
  I love autumn/winter time. I listen to all types of music but mainly indie and rock.  I love 80s/90s culture and my all time favourite TV shows are Seinfeld and Game of Thrones ( definitely different ends of the spectrum)

I’m not a huge Disney Fan per se and yes I realise this a Disney Forum but I was lucky to first come to Florida way back in 1988 and was last here in 1998. But I love the whole Disney Experience  and my favourite Disney film is Mary Poppins.
  I love a good scotch or bourbon.

A little bit about your ideal match: Ideally it would be someone with a good sense of humour and adventure and I do like a nice beard . Also someone who loves the autumn/Halloween seasons.

I’m on instagram as adventures_of_ashley_s or search Ashley Sant for pics or more info


----------



## randomdisneydad

First Name: Jared

Location: Missouri

Age: 40

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: overweight but have muscle mass not just a potato... Working on leaning up!

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Technician, IT 

Do you have any kids: 2 that live with me

Do you have any pets: Cats

Favorite activities: Going to Disney World of course. I used to ride atvs a lot (daily) but stopped after I had kids. 

Favorite movie: I really don't have a favorite I like some more than others. Lion King and Beauty and the Beast are in my top picks as well as the Star Wars franchise mainly the classics.

Favorite color(s): Black 

Favorite Disney character(s): Timon and Pumbaa I like most all of them though

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney World, it's my favorite place to visit. I'm not just a Disney nut. I'm a father of twin girls that I have raised for just about 10 years by myself (their mother ran off and got into drugs I devorced her and got the kids). I just signed up today and will add my picture soon.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is mature enough to not lose it over petty bs. Non-smoking, drug free, fun bubbly personality. I'M 5'9" and perfer shorter women. Star Wars lover would be awesome but not totally a deal breaker.


----------



## cyborgcharlotte

First Name: Charlotte

Location: South Carolina

Age: 28

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Hazel

Body Type:   A little extra/Curvy

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:   Physician assistant student (graduating soon woop woop!!)

Do you have any kids:  Negative, Ghost Rider. 

Do you have any pets:  A talkative husky

Favorite activities:  Disney trips, but that's kind of a given.  Kayaking, sleeping in, video games, reading, writing, swimming. 

Favorite movie:  You're going to make me choose? The Mummy, with Brendan Fraser is always a good one for me (Cheesey I know).  I can also watch Pretty Woman, Dirty Dancing, and The Goonies like I've never seen it.  Recent favorite movies are The Martian, Star Trek.  Disney wise?  I love The Jungle Book, Tangled, Moana, beauty & the beast, Peter Pan, Aladdin. 

Favorite color(s):  Red, Coral, Orange

Favorite Disney character(s):  Pluto! Baguerra!  Baloo!  Pascal!

A little bit about yourself: I'm an adventurer, a writer, a dreamer, and quite the comedian at times.  I am very much an off the wall, a geek at heart.  I'm a bilateral above knee amputee who works hard for what she has and even harder for what she wants.  I'm playful, caring, a good cook.  I hate the heat, love the cold.  I love Doctor Who, Star Trek.  I listen to all types of music and absolutely love road trips.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Caring, funny, playful.  Someone who knows when to be serious and when to let loose.  I am very much the type of person to sing aloud, off key, and dance in the stores and I would want someone that can keep up with that.  Must love dogs and disney. A family oriented person would be nice too, I'm long since over my days of going out all night long for the thrill of the night life (though I'll be honest, that's never been my thing.  I like my sleep way too much) Non-smoking, drug free pretty please.


----------



## Sha259

I have been on this forum forever, mostly lurking planning my 2 past Disney Vacations, and had NO IDEA this section existed! Now that I am newly single I guess I've become bold enough to put myself out there. I mean, if you love Disney enough to be here, you cannot be bad! 

*First Name:* Mena

*Location: *South Eastern Pennsylvania

*Age:* 36

*Sex:* Female

*Hair/Eye Color:* Dark Brown/Brown

*Body Type:* 5'4, 128 lbs

*Ethnicity:* African American

*Occupation:* Pharmaceutical Regulatory Professional (I used to also do Biologics Product Formulation Development)

*Do you have any kids:* Yes. One lovely, spunky 2 year old son.

*Do you have any pets:* A 13 year old, sweet snugly lap cat named Sylvia. She is legit an old lady cat!

*Favorite activities:* Travel, travel, did I say travel? Helping my son experience new, exciting, fun things for the first time. I am also passionate about keeping a balanced but healthy lifestyle. I am an avid Stepper and have recently fallen in love with Aerial Yoga.

*Favorite movie:* If you asked my sister it would be The Never Ending Story. But it really is Beauty and the Beast. Mostly any movie from my childhood.

*Favorite color(s): *Lavender, Teal, Yellow, soft Blues

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Belle is my Princess.

*A little bit about yourself:* I am a Gemini, but anyone who meets me is surprised by that fact. However, I know exactly why it makes sense. I can be adventurous one minute and laid back and quiet the next. I'm super adaptable to my surroundings and circumstances. On the surface I'm a very structured person, but in my heart I love to go with the flow. I genuinely love to see other people happy, even in my darkest of times, sometimes that's what get's me through. I went through some of my darkest times over the past 3 years, but seeing my son's happiness and disposition has truly lighted my life!

*A little bit about your ideal match: *Is it a thing where we have to ask that our match be alcohol/substance abuse free? If so, consider it said. I drink when the occasion calls for it, and would only to excess if I knew I didn't have to drive anywhere. I don't do drugs or smoke, so my partner shouldn't either. I work out 4 days a week, and hate to skip a day, but I also enjoy eating out in moderation. A similarly inclined person would be awesome!
Overall, I've been leading a fantastic life and would love to meet someone who also sees how awesome life is and doesn't take it for granted. Someone who understands that they need to love themself to truly love others. Someone who is not so set in their ways that they cannot try something new at least once. A person who lives not for things, but for experiences and memories. Someone who can learn to love me and my son, understanding that they don't need to take anyone's place, but to just be them self.

Nice to meet you Ideal Match!


----------



## BrianL

Sha259 said:


> *Do you have any pets:* A 13 year old, sweet snugly lap cat named Sylvia. She is legit an old lady cat!



Just, quickly, since it's not a profile, but I have a cat named Silvian. I don't know why, that's just the name she came with. She is younger, but also a lap-cat.


----------



## Valbot

First Name: valerie

Location: IL

Age: 34

Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average getting back to athletic with the running

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: law enforcement 

Do you have any kids: None yet one day

Do you have any pets: 1 hyper corgu

Favorite activities: I love to travel, especially to Disney. Love movies. Bit of a nerd, love star wars and super heroes 

Favorite movie(s): Disney: lilo and stitch and beauty and the beast

Favorite color: green

Favorite Disney character(s): Gaston, goofy stitch 

A little bit about yourself: love traveling and love the ocean. Trying new food. I work hard so I can play hard. Laughing and having fun are so important. I also enjoy a good baseball game. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I would love someone who has a great sense of humor and loves to travel. Someone to geek out


----------



## CanoeRower

First Name: Chris

Location: Houston TX area

Age: 34

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Slender. 5'11" and ~148 lbs. I'm actually trying to get leaner. But I'm not picky when it comes to an SO's body type.

Ethnicity: White/Caucasian

Occupation: Corporate finance/accounting

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: a fluffy cat named Lucy

Favorite activities: rowing the Davy Crockett Canoes at DL, jogging, trivia/Jeopardy, reddit, Astros Baseball, documentaries

Favorite movie: October Sky, Office Space

Favorite color(s): [don't have one]

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse and Snow White

A little bit about yourself: Introverted morning person Disney Parks fan vegetarian (not vegan) seeking Disney female character (doesn't have to be a Princess!)

A little bit about your ideal match: I don't drink and don't want kids. This makes me an automatic no match for the vast majority of single women my age. I don't mind if an SO drinks but they must be ok with me not drinking. At 34 I would be okay with a relationship starting long distance but I have no idea how to make one work.


----------



## orey22

First Name:Ethan

Location: Kansas City area / Suburbs

Age: 43

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blue

Body Type: Slender / Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Finance

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: NO

Favorite activities: Disney of course, wanting to get into cosplay, reenacting, Harry Potter ( Potter-head )

Favorite movie: Not sure, too many to name

Favorite color(s): Crimson

Favorite Disney character(s): Scrooge McDuck

A little bit about yourself: I thought I'd try this out, I know it's a shot in the dark, but I'd really like to meet someone who enjoys Disney, and is in my area. I'm not great at dating, thus me being single! I've dated around a bit, but ultimately, when I say I "collect Harry Potter props" every girl I meet runs for the hills. So yes, I collect Harry Potter props. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who takes care of them self, is independent, and most importantly a Disney fanatic, with a little bit of HP / Universal thrown in. If you are interested, please reach out to me!


----------



## CanoeRower

orey22 said:


> I've dated around a bit, but ultimately, when I say I "collect Harry Potter props" every girl I meet runs for the hills. So yes, I collect Harry Potter props.



I think that would be a positive with girls my age and younger. Most women seem to love HP.


----------



## orey22

CanoeRower said:


> I think that would be a positive with girls my age and younger. Most women seem to love HP.



Good to know there are some women that do! Now, I have to find them lol.


----------



## amw638

CanoeRower said:


> First Name: Chris
> 
> Location: Houston TX area
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Slender. 5'11" and ~148 lbs. I'm actually trying to get leaner. But I'm not picky when it comes to an SO's body type.
> 
> Ethnicity: White/Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Corporate finance/accounting
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: a fluffy cat named Lucy
> 
> Favorite activities: rowing the Davy Crockett Canoes at DL, jogging, trivia/Jeopardy, reddit, Astros Baseball, documentaries
> 
> Favorite movie: October Sky, Office Space
> 
> Favorite color(s): [don't have one]
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse and Snow White
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Introverted morning person Disney Parks fan vegetarian (not vegan) seeking Disney female character (doesn't have to be a Princess!)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I don't drink and don't want kids. This makes me an automatic no match for the vast majority of single women my age. I don't mind if an SO drinks but they must be ok with me not drinking. At 34 I would be okay with a relationship starting long distance but I have no idea how to make one work.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Just a question, are these updated just wonder as this post is almost eight years old., and do they have a maybe section for gay or strait, or bi, pan...etc...


----------



## CanoeRower

amw638 said:


> Raising hand lol, Female, 37, 5'8 125, Houston suburb, RN, vegan, have 2 cats, don't want kids.



Hi!!! Note you have to have ten posts before I can PM you (aka "Start a Conversation" with disboards lingo).

You can up-your post count in the following threads:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-can-i-private-message.3385602/page-20#post-59828154

https://www.disboards.com/threads/u...t-count-please.3571551/page-198#post-59828145


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Mike 42 Philadelphia 6”2


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Everyone move to Tinder?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Everyone move to Tinder?



Not me lol.
Although you can't expect a response here as fast and tinder especially if you give little to no detail.


----------



## randomdisneydad

It's pretty slow in here...


----------



## chinarider

Stopping by to say hi.... Julie - Tucson AZ- 58- F


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

42/Philadelphia/no kids/moving to Orlando in 2019/Looking to meet a great woman who is into romantic adventures at Disney World/6’2 average built.


----------



## jp02

First Name: Jennifer

Location: Texas

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Nurse

Do you have any kids? No

Do you have any pets? No

Favorite activities: Traveling to Disney, trying to play golf

Favorite movie: Any romantic comedy

Favorite color(s): Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Minnie, Cinderella

A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh. I'm a big sports fan especially college football.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney & has a good sense of humor.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Merry Christmas to all my single peeps !We can get though this day alone!


----------



## jmbarnes101

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Merry Christmas to all my single peeps !We can get though this day alone!



and Happy New Year! I'm hoping everyone survived singleness over the holidays.


----------



## UNCBear24

Can't wait to be in WDW in a week!


----------



## RollTideinMD

First Name: Shanna

Location: Baltimore, MD

Age: 31

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/brown

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Native American/Caucasian 

Occupation: Management

Do you have any kids: 2 kids

Do you have any pets: 1 dog 

Favorite activities: hiking, dining out, writing, cooking, watching football

Favorite movie: The Little Mermaid

Favorite color(s): Gray

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel

A little bit about yourself: Hello! I’m a divorced mom of two wonderful kids, my son is 9 and my daughter is 6. I was born and raised in Alabama and we now call Maryland home. I work in Senior Management for a robotics engineering company.  

A little bit about your ideal match: please be local to me and Disney obsessed! We can figure out everything else.


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Madison, Wisconsin

Age: 29

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Apparel Manager for a retail chain

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Watching and playing sports.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theater) Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. ( I have done three Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## Tracy161

Hello! Thanks for checking out my profile. What a great spot to meet like-minded singles. PM me if you'd like to talk more!

First Name: Tracy 

Location: Upstate New York

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/Hazel 

Body Type: Thin/athletic 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Librarian 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, one cat

Favorite activities: Traveling! (especially to Disney, but I love to travel internationally, too). My bucket list includes travel to every national park and every MLB stadium

Favorite movie: Anything Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I'm a really bubbly, happy person. At the moment my life is pretty busy as I work full time and am also in graduate school... but I graduate in May 2019! I love to be outdoors and in nature. I've contemplated hiking the Appalachian Trail and may do at least a section hike at some point in the future. I am both introverted and outgoing and often go to Disney solo and meet lots of great friends there through these boards. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for a true partner, someone to share life with, to travel with, to spend quiet nights at home with or run off for the weekend with. I want someone with an open mind and an open heart, someone who is confident and humble, passionate and kind, someone who won't be afraid to stand up to me or for me. I want someone who is curious about the world, someone who isn't content to just let life happen, but to make it happen. I want someone who loves to stay active and is mindful of his health but can balance being healthy with eating horribly unhealthy from time to time because it tastes good and life is short. I want someone who is passionate about his career but not to the detriment of his personal life. And of course... must love Disney... but don't we all around here?


----------



## Scambone

First Name: Sam

Location:  Michigan

Age: 31 

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair and blue eyes

Body Type: Chubby but legs for days

Ethnicity: Neon white. I need some sun

Occupation: Records clerk at a junior college 

Do you have any kids: Nope. Maybe one day

Do you have any pets: Some chinchillas

Favorite activities: Dragging my friends to random activities like beaches, escape rooms, obstacle courses, and game nights. 

Favorite movie:  Tangled, Twister, Lilo and Stitch, Shawshank Redemption

Favorite color(s): Black, blue and grey

Favorite Disney character(s): Bullseye, Stitch, Rocket and Captain  oh and Maleficent! 

A little bit about yourself: Always loved Disney movies but never went to Disney World until I graduated high school. I’ve been to the World almost every other year. I’m going this year with my BFF to celebrate our 25 years of friendship! I’m a nerd that’s a bit rough the edges but have a good heart.


A little bit about your ideal match: I always think I want one thing and it turns out wrong so…I won’t be too picky. Please be responsible but also nerdy and love animals.


----------



## JoshCLT

First Name: Josh

Location: Charlotte, NC

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Foreman for a Stone Refinishing Company

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 3 Dogs

Favorite activities: Disney trips, movies, sporting events, traveling, concerts, outdoors, etc...

Favorite movie: Braveheart

Favorite color(s): Blue or Black

Favorite Disney character(s): Figment

A little bit about yourself: Hey everyone! I became a big Disney fan from my Grandfather. He was on the Board of Directors for the Magic Kingdom club back in the day. He would take me and my sister on trips with him. I always loved WDW but over the last 5 years have really gotten into it more.

  I live in Charlotte, NC currently and love it here. I refinish marble and granite floors/countertops for a living. Before that I was in the Army for 6 years.  I have three awesome dogs named Mills, Paco, and Kasay. I also volunteer with a local dog group as the social coordinator.  I'm an extrovert for the most part and like meeting new people.

  I currently have a solo trip booked for Feb 25-Mar 4. It will be my first solo trip.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is a woman with a good sense humor, intelligent, positive outlook on life, easy going, honest, and of course likes Disney.


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

First Name:  Timo

Location: Finland, Hyvinkaa

Age: 50

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Bald or short brown / Blue

Body Type:  Athletic - muscular. 168cm and 90kg ( 5'6 and 200 lbs )

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Retired athlete. My other profession was computer and hifi engineer

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets:  Not any more

Favorite activities:  Traveling, movies, gym, drag racing, hifi, nature

Favorite movie:  Shawshank Redemption, Snatch, Pulp Fiction, Fight Club, Leon, Green Mile, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Trainspotting... Also had to mention Walking Dead and Game of Thrones series

Favorite color:  Soul red

Favorite Disney characters:  Winnie the Pooh and Gladstone Gander

A little bit about yourself:   I am retired athlete from Finland, born in 1968 under the lucky stars. I do not smoke. I dont drink a beer or a wine, but I do like rum and premium vodka occasionally. Never been married. I travel a lot around the world. To Kissimmee about three times a year. I do like sun and beaches but I am not the one in sunbed, I will rather chase crabs around sandy beach or walk by the sealine. English is my third language.
I still keep up healthy lifestyle, but I do love good unhealthy food and cheesecakes  I am little bit a lonely wolf but when I have someone beside me, I will be loving, caring and protective.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is non smoker and are not heavy drinker. Those are the only important things.
If I find someone that are smart, happy, caring, honest, well-heeled, independent, I will consider that better than winning a lottery.
Honestly I will be happy if I find someome to share thoughts, magic, rides and accommondation with me at times I am in Florida.


----------



## Ryoukoe

First Name: Val

Location: Michigan

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/eye Color: Long Brown Hair and Blue Eyes

Body Type: Fluffy for sure but enjoy being active

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Contract Pricing Specialist for a Data Server Maintenance Company

Do you have any kids: No, do not want them either

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs

Favorite activities: Planning Disney trips, watching Asian dramas (historicals are my favorite), trying out new restaurants, softball, pin trading, playing animal crossings and Pokémon Go.

Favorite Movies: Emperors New Groove, Meet the Robinsons and Mulan. If I am flipping through the channels and an Adam’s Family movie is on I must watch!

Favorite color: Purple

Favorite Disney characters: Kronk, Yzma and Kuzco.

A little bit about yourself: I love to be out doing and trying new things, not really into the whole wilderness thing though. Family is important to me, I have two nephews I spend a lot of time with.  I do not want to have children, nor honestly do I want to date someone with children, it’s not that I hate kids, I love them, but more so, I enjoy spoiling them and then sending them back home to their parents . I visit Disney 2-3 times per year but would definitely like to make it more, eventually I want to live in Florida (my job is flexible so I can do it from wherever). Eventually I want to visit every Disney Park in the world and also visit all of the lower 48 states.

A little bit about your ideal match: I look for a love like Gomez and Morticia Adams . Someone with a sense of humor and who can be nerdy, just like me. Spending time together is incredibly important to me.


----------



## NoOneOfConsequence

First name: Justin

Location: Birmingham, AL

Age: 38

Sex: Male

Hair/eye color: Brown/Hazel

Body type: Average/Stocky 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Healthcare Professional at a hospital

Kids: 3

Pets: 1 cat named Buttercup 

Favorite Activities: Disney ofc, reading, binging Netflix or Hulu, gym time, cooking and experimenting in the kitchen, traveling, trying new and exotic foods...

Favorite Movies: The Princess Bride (greatest movie of all time), anything Star Wars, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite Disney Characters: Belle, Moana, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: Keeping it pithy...
I love coffee, cooking, whiskey, traveling, science, podcasts, the Oxford Comma, and sour beers. Dislikes include people who don’t return their shopping carts. A Disney nerd, not religious, INTJ, I may correct your grammar and/or sing to you. I’m 5’8” pls be shorter than me thanks  Just a Jim looking for his Pam. Reading and watching Harry Potter for the first time 

A little bit about your ideal match: 
Intelligent, funny, comfortable being herself, quirky and/or unique, doesn’t taking herself too seriously, has the ability to discuss serious topics but also be silly and fun.


----------



## BklynTrvlr

First Name: Deidre 

Location: Virginia 

Age: 49

Sex: Female 

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: 5’7/Average 

Ethnicity: Black

Occupation: Healthcare Industry 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 Dog 

Favorite activities: Traveling, dancing (though these days I get my fix from Zumba and Mixxedfit ), bowling, amusement parks, concerts and movies...Marvel...yes please. 

Favorite movie(s): Grease, The Princess Bride, Airplane, Young Frankenstein, The Jungle Book, Blazing Saddles, The Martian

Favorite color(s): Red and Purple 

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo

A little bit about yourself:  I am generally and genuinely a happy and at peace person. I smile freely and often, especially when there are carbs around .  Disney World is what sparked my love of travel at the tender age of nine I have been going ever since. Though Disney is near and dear to my heart, I love to travel in general and do so whenever possible. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Though he doesn’t have to be in the pew every Sunday, I’d prefer he be a Christian. Also he’ll love to travel, have a good sense of humor, be intelligent and a non-smoker. The rest will be discovered. 

 Good luck to all in finding your Happily Ever After!


----------



## DCLPrincess

CanoeRower said:


> I don't drink and don't want kids. This makes me an automatic no match for the vast majority of single women my age. I don't mind if an SO drinks but they must be ok with me not drinking. At 34 I would be okay with a relationship starting long distance but I have no idea how to make one work.


I don't want kids, not all women do.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

DCLPrincess said:


> I don't want kids, not all women do.


So true. I'm a 32yr old woman and I don't THINK I want kids.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

CanoeRower said:


> First Name: Chris
> 
> Location: Houston TX area
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Slender. 5'11" and ~148 lbs. I'm actually trying to get leaner. But I'm not picky when it comes to an SO's body type.
> 
> Ethnicity: White/Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Corporate finance/accounting
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: a fluffy cat named Lucy
> 
> Favorite activities: rowing the Davy Crockett Canoes at DL, jogging, trivia/Jeopardy, reddit, Astros Baseball, documentaries
> 
> Favorite movie: October Sky, Office Space
> 
> Favorite color(s): [don't have one]
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse and Snow White
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Introverted morning person Disney Parks fan vegetarian (not vegan) seeking Disney female character (doesn't have to be a Princess!)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I don't drink and don't want kids. This makes me an automatic no match for the vast majority of single women my age. I don't mind if an SO drinks but they must be ok with me not drinking. At 34 I would be okay with a relationship starting long distance but I have no idea how to make one work.





CanoeRower said:


> First Name: Chris
> 
> Location: Houston TX area
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Slender. 5'11" and ~148 lbs. I'm actually trying to get leaner. But I'm not picky when it comes to an SO's body type.
> 
> Ethnicity: White/Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Corporate finance/accounting
> 
> Do you have any kids: no
> 
> Do you have any pets: a fluffy cat named Lucy
> 
> Favorite activities: rowing the Davy Crockett Canoes at DL, jogging, trivia/Jeopardy, reddit, Astros Baseball, documentaries
> 
> Favorite movie: October Sky, Office Space
> 
> Favorite color(s): [don't have one]
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse and Snow White
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Introverted morning person Disney Parks fan vegetarian (not vegan) seeking Disney female character (doesn't have to be a Princess!)
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I don't drink and don't want kids. This makes me an automatic no match for the vast majority of single women my age. I don't mind if an SO drinks but they must be ok with me not drinking. At 34 I would be okay with a relationship starting long distance but I have no idea how to make one work.



We definitely have a few things in common 
I'm 32 and I don't think I want kids.
I love Disney.
Mickey is one of my favorite characters and Snow White is my favorite princess (not favorite princess movie but favorite princess in general)
I have a cat.
I watch Jeopardy nearly every night lol.
I am not a vegetarian though and I have the occasional drink (several drinks when I'm in the "party" mode like Thanksgiving/NYE). I don't drink on a daily/weekly or even sometimes monthly basis though.
I'm also not a morning person with the exception of Disney. 
Instead I'm a night owl but am fine just hanging out on Disboards or Youtube late at night.


----------



## randomdisneydad

Firat Name: Jared

Location: Missouri

Age: 40

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: overweight but have muscle mass not just a potato... Working on leaning up!

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Technician, IT 

Do you have any kids: 2 that live with me full time

Do you have any pets: Cats but I'm ok with most pets

Favorite activities: Going to Disney World of course. I used to ride atvs a lot (daily) but stopped after I had kids. 

Favorite movie: I really don't have a favorite I like some more than others. Lion King and Beauty and the Beast are in my top picks as well as the Star Wars franchise mainly the classics. I like most movies though.

Favorite color(s): Black, red and dark silver.
Favorite Disney character(s): That's a hard one. Mufasa (James Earl Jones has such powerful voice)

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney World, it's my favorite place to visit. I'm not just a Disney nut. I'm a father of twin girls that I have raised for just about 10 years by myself (their mother ran off and got into drugs I devorced her and got the kids).

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for someone who is mature enough to not lose it over petty bs. Non-smoking, drug free, fun bubbly personality. I'M 5'9" and perfer shorter women. StarWars lover would be awesome but not totally a dealbreaker.


----------



## JMR859

First Name: Tracy

Location: Upstate New York

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/Hazel

Body Type: Thin/athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Librarian

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, one cat

Favorite activities: Traveling! (especially to Disney, but I love to travel internationally, too). My bucket list includes travel to every national park and every MLB stadium

Favorite movie: Anything Star Wars

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and Minnie

A little bit about yourself: I'm a really bubbly, happy person. At the moment my life is pretty busy as I work full time and am also in graduate school... but I graduate in May 2019! I love to be outdoors and in nature. I've contemplated hiking the Appalachian Trail and may do at least a section hike at some point in the future. I am both introverted and outgoing and often go to Disney solo and meet lots of great friends there through these boards.

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for a true partner, someone to share life with, to travel with, to spend quiet nights at home with or run off for the weekend with. I want someone with an open mind and an open heart, someone who is confident and humble, passionate and kind, someone who won't be afraid to stand up to me or for me. I want someone who is curious about the world, someone who isn't content to just let life happen, but to make it happen. I want someone who loves to stay active and is mindful of his health but can balance being healthy with eating horribly unhealthy from time to time because it tastes good and life is short. I want someone who is passionate about his career but not to the detriment of his personal life. And of course... must love Disney... but don't we all around here? [/QUOTE]


----------



## JMR859

Hi Tracy, I’m John. I live in Massachusetts which is a lot closer than most of the posts I’ve seen! LOL


----------



## OnceUponATrip

First Name:  Carol 


Location:  NYC


Age:  30


Sex: Female


Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown


Body Type: Chubby


Ethnicity: Hispanic


Occupation:  Office Manager 


Do you have any kids: no.


Do you have any pets: yes, 2 cats. I love dogs as well.


Favorite activities: errands, Disney trip planning, painting, reading.


Favorite movie: The Secret Garden (sorry I know it should be Disney) 


Favorite color(s): Mint green 


Favorite Disney character(s): Aurora


A little bit about yourself:  I love traveling, have been fortunate enough to visit amazing places. Would love to continue traveling around the world- maybe next time with a partner.


A little bit about your ideal match: laid back, a lover of Disney and travel, kind, funny and honest.


----------



## ShootinForMyOwnHand

First Name: Abby

Location: Alabama, USA

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dyed auburn/natural brown, green eyes

Body Type: few extra pounds (looking to slim down a bit, but not ashamed of how I look

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Caregiver (Senior Care)

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: 1 dog, Banjo

Favorite activities: church, hanging out with friends, board games, video games ( especially Kingdom Hearts), playing instruments

Favorite movie(s): Pocahontas, 10 Things I Hate About You, The Lion King, Toy Story, Robin Hood, Winnie the Pooh (2011), The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, Paddington 1&2, Up, Inside Out, Aladdin

Favorite color(s): Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Does Big Al count?, Winnie the Pooh, Pocahontas, Meeko, Quasimodo, Lilo, Stitch, Pluto, Chip, Dale, Pumbaa, Jessie, Bonnie, Merida, Sadness, Heimlich, Aladdin, Flounder, Dory

A little bit about yourself: I love Christ above all things. I'm grateful for His love and grace and so I dedicate my life to Him. I'm kind, silly, caring, outgoing, a big goofball,bilingual (Spanish), a musician, an optimist, and somehow despite all that, I am wise beyond my years. I'd rather have a laugh than a deep conversation, but I love discussion about the Bible, worship, and theology.

A little bit about your ideal match: He must love the Lord and seek to grow spiritually. I would love to find someone as fun-loving as me. I wouldn't be interested in a smoker.

DISboards won't allow me to post an avatar yet, but you can find photos of me on instagram (@abbythomason7). I'll post an avatar as soon as I can, but trust me, I'm a cutie


----------



## Alicefan

A little bit about yourself: I thought I'd try this out, I know it's a shot in the dark, but I'd really like to meet someone who enjoys Disney, and is in my area. I'm not great at dating, thus me being single! I've dated around a bit, but ultimately, when I say I "collect Harry Potter props" every girl I meet runs for the hills. So yes, I collect Harry Potter props. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who takes care of them self, is independent, and most importantly a Disney fanatic, with a little bit of HP / Universal thrown in. If you are interested, please reach out to me!
[/QUOTE]

I'm a huge Potterfan! Slytherin house here! I have a Slytherin alumni and Death Eater decal on my car lol.  Also a big Marvel fan.


----------



## cajunfan

*Where are all the old folks??*
*
First Name: Lynn

Location: Middle Tennessee (grew up in southern Louisiana)

Age: 57

Sex: I wish...oh, sorry, Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brownish-silverish, brown

Body Type: Pooh sized (would love to be Jessica Rabbit sized, if I could still eat like I want, not exercise too much and and grow half a foot taller)

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: I'm a number cruncher full time (the mortgage paying job) and in retail part time (the fun job)

Do you have any kids: 1 son who is now 25 years old

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs...one is in my avatar (an Anatolian Shep/great pyr mix) and one is a 40 lb jack russell/plott hound mix that rules the roost

Favorite activities: talking about and visiting Walt Disney World, watching TV, reading light fluffy murder mysteries 

Favorite movie: Disney, Lion King; non disney: Love Actually

Favorite color(s): Purple & Green

Favorite Disney character(s): FIGMENT!!

A little bit about yourself: My family comes first (even the dogs), I could talk to a brick wall (and may even be able to get it to talk back to me! ) but I really enjoy my alone time too. I am a typical middle child type person in that I am usually the peacemaker in "lively" situations. When asked if I am an indian or a chief, I respond with both...it depends on the situation.
*
*A little bit about your ideal match:** Honest, a good sense of humor, kind and thoughtful...and loves Disney I figured is a given!*


----------



## starchef

First Name: MICHAEL

Location: NORTH CAROLINA

Age: 51

Sex: MALE

Hair/Eye Color: BROWN, BROWN

Body Type: AVERAGE MEDIUM BUILD

Ethnicity: CAUCASIAN

Occupation: EXECUTIVE CHEF

Do you have any kids: 3 ALL GROWN AND OUT ON THEIR OWN

Do you have any pets: NO

Favorite activities: CAMPING, HIKING, HANGING OUT BY THE WATER

Favorite movie: PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN, ANY. STAR WARS, ANY.

Favorite color(s): RED AND BLACK, 

Favorite Disney character(s): FIGMENT, MATER, Goofy

A little bit about yourself: hard working fun loving person, where health, family, and friends come first. I enjoying planning and taking trips especially when Disney is a destination. 

A little bit about your ideal match:
She would have to be fun loving serious when needed but not to serious. She needs to know what she wants to do, can't be a workaholic. Love of the outdoors and Disney of course.


----------



## Candris79

JMR859 said:


> Hi Tracy, I’m John. I live in Massachusetts which is a lot closer than most of the posts I’ve seen! LOL


Hi John, I live in Massachusetts too! Which part are you from?


----------



## ManOfSteel4488

*First Name: *Cory

*Location:* Virginia, United States

*Age:* 31

*Sex:* M

*Hair/Eye Color: *Light brown/hazel

*Body Type:* Athletic

*Ethnicity: *Caucasian

*Occupation: *I build arcade cabinets!

*Do you have any kids: *No

*Do you have any pets:* One pup named Chooee

*Favorite activities: *When I'm not out with friends, I like to bike, bowl, play piano, and hang out with my doggo.

*Favorite movie:* Anything in the Marvel universe. I dig superheroes! (Technically Disney now!) Favorite non-Marvel is Alice in Wonderland.

*Favorite color(s):* Blue and orange

*Favorite Disney character(s): *Iron Man, Captain America, Wonder Woman... they count, right? Also, the Mad Hatter.

*A little bit about yourself:* I love the outdoors, trying new things, travelling/hanging out with friends, and doing all of the things I wrote above. I'm also a bit of a move buff, and love writing fantasy stories.

*A little bit about your ideal match: *Someone that's kind, optimistic, and loves going on new adventures. Bonus points if you love superhero movies! Or are at least willing to marathon watch them with me and not get annoyed by my love of talking about comic book trivia.


----------



## OmegaxWk

First Name: J

Location: New York City
Age: 27

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown, with Brown Eyes

Body Type: average/slim

Ethnicity: Hispanic/Greek

Occupation: Software Dev

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Cats

Favorite activities: Working out, building computers

Favorite movie: Too many

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck!

A little bit about yourself: Down to earth and very friendly. You can say I am overall a great person to be around. :]

Ideal match: She has to enjoy theme parks as much as I do!  Someone willing to travel with me.

Plan on traveling solo sometime this year. Would love to meet someone during this time or even plan a trip/vacation together


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Illoinis 

Age: 30 (I mean 29 again!)

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Apparel Manager for a retail chain

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Attending sports games.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theaters Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. I have done three Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## KorelaFae

First Name: Sahara

Location: Northern Virginia

Age: 24

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / also brown

Body Type: Athletically curvy??

Ethnicity: Mixed Asian (filipino) / White

Occupation: Graduate Student / Research Assistant / Teaching Assistant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Not...technically. My current apartment doesn't allow pets, so my fur baby (German Sheppard) is living with my dad right now

Favorite activities: Does planning Disney trips count  but also playing video games (I'm rather fond of anything Nintendo or Square Enix), traveling when I have the funds to do so, Pokemon Go (as one of the only people who still plays it),

Favorite movie: Princess Bride, Lilo and Stitch, Marvel and Harry Potter movies. I watch more TV shows and mini-series than movies

Favorite color(s): Red, pink, and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch and Minni Mouse

A little bit about yourself: I'm a grad student studying psychology and writing my thesis on how to increase attentional spans by using video games, so that kinda tells everyone what I'm into. I'm a huge Disney nerd who grew up going to parks in the central Florida area, so I do _try_ to go back whenever I can. Mostly I'm a chill nerd.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone to geek out over things with who enjoys themes parks as much as I do.


----------



## TeeGeeW

First Name: Teresa

Location: Kansas

Age: 62 (Yes, I'm old but young at heart! I'll be 63 in August.)

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Silver-ish with some brown/blonde mixed in. Mother Nature colors it for me 

Body Type: Working on that; I have a few extra pounds still.

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: secretary

Do you have any kids: grown

Do you have any pets: Do farm animals count? We have goats, chickens, and ducks. I live on a farm-ette with my daughter and her family. My grandson has a dog and the farm has an outside cat.

Favorite activities: I embroider and do heat transfer vinyl custom shirts and baby things

Favorite movie: Bedknobs and Broomsticks

Favorite color(s): Pink and purple

Favorite Disney character(s): I have a lot of favorites, including Mickey and Minnie.

A little bit about yourself: I'm a widow who took care of my disabled spouse for many years. He died in 2014 and I've been moving on with life since then. I'm not looking for marriage again, but if it happens then that's OK, too.


A little bit about your ideal match:  I'm looking for someone close to my age - either direction is fine - who likes to do WDW trips and would LOVE to do a cruise.


----------



## jerseyduke

First Name: John

Location: Atlanta

Age: 47

Sex: Absolutely!  And male.

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Brown

Body Type: Ample for now

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Software Engineering

Do you have any kids: nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Baseball, Harleys and Disney

Favorite movie: The Incredibles

Favorite color(s): Purple and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mr. Incredible!

A little bit about yourself: Single Male.  No Kids,  DVC person(Grand Floridian and Wilderness Lodge), Disney junky


A little bit about your ideal match: Love Disney, Roller coasters, Adventurous but geeky as well

And yes, that is a POC flag.
.


----------



## Dan the Music Man

hisbeeswax said:


> First Name: Jenn
> 
> Location: Hudson Valley, NY
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair, Green eyes
> 
> Body Type: Tall, Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Higher Education
> 
> Do you have any kids: No, but would like to have a family some day
> 
> Do you have any pets: I have a beautiful australian shepherd, and two kitties
> 
> Favorite Activities: Outdoor activities, spending time with friends and family, walking my dog, going for rides in the car, watching a great movie, binge watching Netflix, visiting Disney World of course!
> 
> Favorite Disney Characters: Rapunzel, Moana, Belle
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I value education very highly, working on a PHD, currently have a Masters in education. I love laughing, am very outgoing, and value family and friends very highly.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone easy-going, funny, kind, and caring. Someone who understands my Disney-obsession , someone who values learning and growing together.



Hey Jenn, where in the Hudson Valley are you from?


----------



## Dan the Music Man

First Name: Dan

Location: Albany, NY

Age: 32

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown and Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Music Teacher (School Band Director)

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Playing music, playing board and card games, bar trivia, cooking, Disney

Favorite movie: National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Can't pick a favorite

A little bit about yourself: Musician, foodie, goofball


A little bit about your ideal match: Comfortable in their own skin, good sense of humor, likes to have fun


----------



## SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel

First Name: Melissa

Location: Coral Springs, FL

Age: 29

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Retail Associate

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing and Singing

Favorite movie: Way too many to list lol

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Way too many to list lol

A little bit about yourself: I love to be outdoors, I love the beach, mall, movies, car shows, sporting events, museums, Disney World, Universal Studios, Busch Gardens, Sea World, and many more. I love to dance, sing, bike, hike, fish, boating, camping, skating and travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Bonus if you love Disney as much as me  He has to be himself and he has to have a good head on his shoulders.


If you have any questions feel free to message me


----------



## lynette j in la

First Name:
Lynette
Location:
SW Louisiana
Age:
51
Sex:
F

Hair/Eye Color:
Auburn / green
Body Type:
BBW
Ethnicity:
European American - Caucasian

Occupation:
Teacher
Do you have any kids:
One grown daughter
Do you have any pets:
A small fluffy dog
Favorite activities:
Planning Disney trips
Favorite movie:
Mary Poppins
Favorite color(s)
Jewel tones-
Favorite Disney character(s)
Tink , Belle, Minnie and Mickey

A little bit about yourself:
Love Disney Cruises- and travel. I love participating in Fish Extenders, I Organize Cruise groups and craft gifts with my embroidery, sewing and cutter machines. I am happiest being creative. 
A little bit about your ideal match:
Wants to travel the world, loves animals , is kind and loving.


----------



## dvcterry

Totally loving this!

First Name:  Terry
Location: Connecticut
Age: 43
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye Color: Brown, Green
Body Type: Fit
Occupation:  Paralegal
Do you have any kids: Three princes 25, 19, 16
Do you have any pets: 3 cats
Favorite activities: kickboxing, running, hiking, swimming, boogie boarding
Favorite movie: Too many to count but all the Marvel movies will count as just one 
Favorite color(s): pink
Favorite Disney character(s): Belle

A little bit about yourself: I shout out random Disney movie quotes, love love love to cook, a little bit old fashioned, ice cream is my weakness, dole whips are an even worse weakness, I love Groot without a doubt, traveled to Disney solo, planning on another trip and dream is to do Disney Princess Half Marathon.  Currently running and training for that magical day.  

A little bit about your ideal match: Must love Disney as much or more than I do, want to meet there at some point and look at me the way those Disney princes look at those Disney princesses lol


----------



## alexdiane

First Name: Alex

Location: Boston

Age: 25

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: a few extra/full figured?

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: Ticket and Gate agent at an Airline!

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes, a dog and two cats!

Favorite activities: baking and cooking, movies, traveling, photography

Favorite movie: Movies are a big deal for me so I can't pick just one. Of course Disney! But I love Star Wars and horror films too!

Favorite color(s): purple and green 

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Jiminy Cricket, Ariel. It's really hard to only pick a few 

A little bit about yourself: I always hate talking about myself, haha. I love to bake and I love photography. I'm just putting this out there to see if it brings me any luck!

A little bit about your ideal match: just looking for someone I can connect with, that'll watch Disney movies with me and then watch horror movies


----------



## wanderingfilmc

First Name: Will

Location: Tallahassee

Age: 24

Sex: male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/blue

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: on air chef at a local tv station

Do you have any kids:no

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: cooking, film, walking, game nights, theater

Favorite movie: Back to the Future

Favorite color(s): green

Favorite Disney character(s): Oswald (and no it’s not an attempt to be different)

A little bit about yourself: I’m originally from Chicago and have moved to Tallahassee to direct newscasts and be an on air chef. Here’s a link because I know most people will think I’m making that up. 





A little bit about your ideal match: a Disney fan who is ok trying test recipes.


----------



## wanderingfilmc

KorelaFae said:


> First Name: Sahara
> 
> Location: Northern Virginia
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown / also brown
> 
> Body Type: Athletically curvy??
> 
> Ethnicity: Mixed Asian (filipino) / White
> 
> Occupation: Graduate Student / Research Assistant / Teaching Assistant
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nope
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not...technically. My current apartment doesn't allow pets, so my fur baby (German Sheppard) is living with my dad right now
> 
> Favorite activities: Does planning Disney trips count  but also playing video games (I'm rather fond of anything Nintendo or Square Enix), traveling when I have the funds to do so, Pokemon Go (as one of the only people who still plays it),
> 
> Favorite movie: Princess Bride, Lilo and Stitch, Marvel and Harry Potter movies. I watch more TV shows and mini-series than movies
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red, pink, and blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch and Minni Mouse
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a grad student studying psychology and writing my thesis on how to increase attentional spans by using video games, so that kinda tells everyone what I'm into. I'm a huge Disney nerd who grew up going to parks in the central Florida area, so I do _try_ to go back whenever I can. Mostly I'm a chill nerd.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone to geek out over things with who enjoys themes parks as much as I do.


If you wonder why it took so long to respond, it’s because I’m an idiot who has no idea how this site works


----------



## KorelaFae

@wanderingfilmc 

 You need to make at least 10 posts to direct messages to people. I think there is an area of the site to do it??

I dunno, this site can get a bit confusing


----------



## BrianL

KorelaFae said:


> @wanderingfilmc
> 
> You need to make at least 10 posts to direct messages to people. I think there is an area of the site to do it??
> 
> I dunno, this site can get a bit confusing



You just click on a name and select Start a Conversation. You do need at least 10 posts to do so. I hope that helps.


----------



## DEA

*First Name: *Eric
*
Location: *Fairfax, VA
*
Age: *48
*
Sex: *M
*
Hair/Eye Color: *Brown (with a bit of grey)/brown (with a bit of green)
*
Body Type: *Mesomorphic
*
Ethnicity: *Caucasian
*
Occupation: *IT Manager
*
Do you have any kids: *Two, aged 14 (almost 15) and 12. 
*
Do you have any pets: *No, but I do love animals
*
Favorite activities: *Disney trips, planning Disney trips, running, runDisney trips, movies, going out to eat, reading
*
Favorite movie: *Casablanca, but if we're limiting it to movies made by Disney, probably Black Panther. If we're limiting it to things under the Disney imprint proper, Mulan. 
*
Favorite color(s): *Green
*
Favorite Disney character(s): *There are so many now... Mulan, Princess Leia, T'Challa, Belle...
*
A little bit about yourself: *I'm a nerd. Professionally. I manage systems administrators and have to remain technical to do my job. I'm also a Disney nerd, have been for a while, and the acquisition of Marvel and Lucasfilm have just moved more of my nerdery into a single bucket. I fell in love with the parks on my first trip with my first child. I've loved the runDisney races and have done 4 Dopeys and 2 additional Goofys in the past six years. 
*
A little bit about your ideal match: *She's a kind, generous Disney fan who may delight in other bits of nerdery as well.


----------



## CNorwood3

First Name: Clifton
Location: Florida
Age: 38
Sex: male 1/2 filipino/white
Hair/Eye Color: Brown, black
Body Type: THICC, no really average lol
Occupation: Publix
Do you have any kids: no
Do you have any pets: no
Favorite activities: Hiking, going to Theme parks, talk about cars and wrestling.
Favorite movie: Jurassic Park but too many to list.
Favorite color(s): red
Favorite Disney character(s): Thanos (WHAT?!)

Update: Appearently I cannot post pics at all without problems


----------



## Mickey18girl

I love this thread! I always have some hope that I'll meet a like-minded person on trips, and had one magical Disney date with a stranger. Anyhow...


First Name:  Sara

Location: Atlanta, but not attached, may move home to Indiana

Age: 40

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Slender 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Online content editor and former dance teacher

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, live music, travel, kayak/hiking, going to farmers markets, enjoying good food with good people

Favorite movie: 

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): I suppose Mickey since we have the same birthday!

A little bit about yourself: I'm down to earth, bright, genuine, outgoing introvert, old-fashioned and like affection, creativity, culture, learning, health and travel/exploring new places, or just having a long weekend on the coast to sleep, rest, go out to eat.

A little bit about your ideal match: Fun-loving, intelligent, kind, down to earth with a good mind, comforting/affectionate, trustworthy


----------



## Damfresh

First Name: Doug

Location: Charlottesville, va

Age: 36

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Software QA Engineer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes. 2 cats

Favorite activities: Tennis, golf, going to the movies, traveling

Favorite movie: Harry Potter

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): All of the Star Wars characters. Especially chewie

A little bit about yourself: I'm very easy going and fun to travel with. I like to go with the flow and have fun every step of the way. I do break out terrible dad jokes frequently

A little bit about your ideal match: Intelligent, funny, able to withstand the previously mentioned jokes. Curious  about the world, enjoys traveling


----------



## Disney Blues

Disney Blues said:


> It's not hard to find girls, it's just hard to find the one that loves Disney as much as me... If I can find her, it's on.  I'm 32, Male, was asked if I was  Aladdin by a little girl at Disneyworld, it was cute.  I'm in Jersey if any of you Disney Princess' wants to chat.... I'm still trying to get a perfect fit on this glass slipper I found, hahaha and I just wanted to say that I want River Country back.....I loving staying at the cabins in FW.
> Message ME, I'll give you my facebook page


Still looking for my princess!!!


----------



## Chris75

First Name: Chris

Location: Oklahoma

Age: 43

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown hair/Blue-Gray eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Causacion

Occupation: Entrepreneur 

Do you have any kids: 2 boys (19 and 18) and 2 girls (17 and 14)

Do you have any pets: Dogs

Favorite activities: Travel, photography, movies, camping

Favorite movie: Back to the future trilogy 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey, Stitch, Aladdin

A little bit about yourself: I was a professional photographer for many years and still love photography as a hobby. I now run my own business which gives me a lot of flexibility to travel when and where I want. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves to travel and see new places, is easy going and sweet.


----------



## Aslor

First Name:   Curt

Location:   Memphis area

Age: 49

Sex:  M

Hair/Eye Color:  dark blonde/blue

Body Type:  average

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation: IT

Do you have any kids:  None

Do you have any pets:  None

Favorite activities:  Movie buff, making beer, general lounging and relaxing.

Favorite movie:  Changes depending on mood, but superhero, Star Wars, most comedies.

Favorite color(s):  Red

Favorite Disney character(s):  Goofy

A little bit about yourself: I can’t get to the parks nearly as often as I’d like.  I’m very easygoing, and laid back.  I’d love to meet someone with a passion for the parks.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Female, fun, funny, and somewhat saracastic.  I’m my experience, age isn’t a factor with Disney fans because we’re all young at heart.


----------



## msbingawoman

First Name: Laura

Location: NW Arkansas

Age: 45 tomorrow! Libra baby

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/Brown

Body Type: Tall, with a few extra pounds - Dang, I've had two kids 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT Security

Do you have any kids: 2, 10 yo son, 25 yo daughter, about to give me my first grandbaby. 

Do you have any pets: 3 mini schnauzers, a chocolate, black and s/p(white) one

Favorite activities: Used to love to play soccer, softball, run but can't anymore but love Yankees baseball. Love traveling. Love Disney.

Favorite movie: You've Got Mail

Favorite color(s): Purple or Rose Gold

Favorite Disney character(s): This is hard-All Pooh characters, Tink, Goofy, Minnie, Pocahontas

A little bit about yourself: I'm a extrovert introvert, meaning I've never met a stranger, can be extremely funny, sarcastic, not shy, but as I get older and settle down perfectly fine being home and quiet. I like romantic comedies, ID shows, audio books, Disney traveling.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm soon to be divorced(amicable) so I'm not seeking to get right into anything but would love to meet like-minded people and if something sparks, great. If not, it never hurts to make new friends.

P.S. I'm new here and cannot post a darn pic. It cannot be that difficult. Pointers, please?


----------



## Aslor

msbingawoman said:


> First Name: Laura
> 
> Location: NW Arkansas
> 
> Age: 45 tomorrow! Libra baby
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Light brown/Brown
> 
> Body Type: Tall, with a few extra pounds - Dang, I've had two kids
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: IT Security
> 
> Do you have any kids: 2, 10 yo son, 25 yo daughter, about to give me my first grandbaby.
> 
> Do you have any pets: 3 mini schnauzers, a chocolate, black and s/p(white) one
> 
> Favorite activities: Used to love to play soccer, softball, run but can't anymore but love Yankees baseball. Love traveling. Love Disney.
> 
> Favorite movie: You've Got Mail
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple or Rose Gold
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): This is hard-All Pooh characters, Tink, Goofy, Minnie, Pocahontas
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm a extrovert introvert, meaning I've never met a stranger, can be extremely funny, sarcastic, not shy, but as I get older and settle down perfectly fine being home and quiet. I like romantic comedies, ID shows, audio books, Disney traveling.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: I'm soon to be divorced(amicable) so I'm not seeking to get right into anything but would love to meet like-minded people and if something sparks, great. If not, it never hurts to make new friends.
> 
> P.S. I'm new here and cannot post a darn pic. It cannot be that difficult. Pointers, please?


If you find out how, let me know too.


----------



## Sunelis

msbingawoman said:


> P.S. I'm new here and cannot post a darn pic. It cannot be that difficult. Pointers, please?


I think you need to have a least 10 posts on the Disboards to change your pic. I know you need 10 to DM someone so it's probably the same.


----------



## msbingawoman

W


Aslor said:


> If you find out how, let me know too.


I will, probably the 10 quota that @Sunelis mentioned.


----------



## msbingawoman

msbingawoman said:


> W
> 
> I will, probably the 10 quota that @Sunelis mentioned.





Sunelis said:


> I think you need to have a least 10 posts on the Disboards to change your pic. I know you need 10 to DM someone so it's probably the same.


Agreed! Almost there. LOL
Can't we just talk about Disney without all these RULES?


----------



## msbingawoman

Post #10?


----------



## Aslor

msbingawoman said:


> Post #10?


I’m working on it too.


----------



## Aslor

Sunelis said:


> I think you need to have a least 10 posts on the Disboards to change your pic. I know you need 10 to DM someone so it's probably the same.


Hopefully that works.  I’m so vain, I want the world to see my ugly mug...jk.


----------



## msbingawoman

Aslor said:


> Hopefully that works. I’m so vain, I want the world to see my ugly mug...jk.


Well, I finally figured out profile pic but not how to attach a pic to the post itself.


----------



## Aslor

msbingawoman said:


> Well, I finally figured out profile pic but not how to attach a pic to the post itself.


How did you do that, because I wasn’t able to figure that out either.


----------



## msbingawoman

Aslor said:


> How did you do that, because I wasn’t able to figure that out either.


@Aslor , eventually once I hovered over my profile letter it said EDIT and I was able to get it added. But only after 10 posts have been made. There was a time lag though. I read that it can take up to 24 hours for the ability to kick in but it took me about 18 hours.


----------



## LookingForMyBeast

First Name: Holly

Location: Sunrise, FL

Age: 38

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Auburn Red - Brown eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Causacion

Occupation: Local Government

Do you have any kids: 1 boy age 8

Do you have any pets: Dog

Favorite activities: Traveling To Disney , reading, movie buff and cooking

Favorite movie: Pirates of the Caribbean

Favorite color(s): purple and yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Pluto , Belle, Dory , stitch

A little bit about yourself: I am a single mom to a wonderful little boy that loves all things Disney. No problem looking for a partner, just looking for someone who can’t get enough of Disney like me. I even quote in Disney movies.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves all things Disney like me, who is also just looking for laughs and good times. It is a hard dating scene lately so just be sure to be honest.


----------



## Aslor

msbingawoman said:


> @Aslor , eventually once I hovered over my profile letter it said EDIT and I was able to get it added. But only after 10 posts have been made. There was a time lag though. I read that it can take up to 24 hours for the ability to kick in but it took me about 18 hours.


Finally got my 10 and it worked.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

Hi


----------



## Lizgistix

msbingawoman said:


> Do you have any pets: 3 mini schnauzers, a chocolate, black and s/p(white) one



I have 2 mini schnaus! They're the cutest.


----------



## msbingawoman

DisneyCraig523 said:


> Hi


Hi LOL


----------



## Chrisan

Name:  Chris(tina)

Location: Virginia

Age: 48

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation: Behavior Analyst

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes

Favorite Disney character(s):  Pluto, Minnie, Rapunzel

A little bit about yourself: Sweet girl who loves all things Disney

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone funny, kind and hard working


----------



## surge1979

Name: Scott

 Location: Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada

 Age: 39 (turning 40 in December. *ruh-roh*)

 Sex:  Male

 Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Green

 Body Type: Athletic-ish

 Ethnicity:  White

 Occupation: Operations Manager, Insurance

 Do you have any kids: Yes, one daughter. My pride and joy.

 Do you have any pets: Not at the moment, but am in the market for a dog.

 Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey, Cinderella, Grumpy, Scuttle, Gaston

Favorite Movie: I'm sure I will get thread banned for going outside the Disney realm here, but I'm gonna have to go with Shawshank Redemption​ 
 A little bit about yourself: bucket-lister, socially intelligent, funny and fun, loyal 

 A little bit about your ideal match:  Funny, smart, with a joie de vivre​


----------



## Kellie_G3

First Name: Kellie

Location: Indiana

Age: 29 (almost 30)

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Cleaning

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes

Favorite activities: Traveling, concerts, anything outdoors

Favorite movie(s): Cinderella, Aladdin

Favorite color(s):Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinkerbell

A little bit about yourself: I am pretty shy until I am comfortable around you.  I love to laugh and smile and love to make others laugh and smile,  love traveling and finding new things to learn.  I am pretty laid back and easy going.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone tall, someone who loves to laugh and travel, loves finding new things to do and see.   Loyal and honest!


----------



## Communicore1991

First Name: John

Location: Central/Northern New Jersey

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blond/Blue

Body Type: Average/Athletic

Occupation:  Cybersecurity Analyst

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Football, watching 80s & 90s sitcoms, reading (mostly non-fiction books) 

Favorite movie(s): Ferris Bueller's Day Off and The Breakfast Club. 
Favorite Christmas movie is White Christmas, it is cinematic perfection! haha

Favorite color(s): Blue

A little bit about yourself: I'm a big fan of the Disney parks especially EPCOT Center and Matterhorn in Disneyland. 

If it has to do with aviation, Disney theme parks, or 90s Nickelodeon, I probably could talk about it for hours.  However, I really pride myself on knowing a little bit about all different topics so I can have a conversation with anyone.  I read a lot of non-fiction so that probably helps too.

Whether at work or at home, I'm usually found with a smile on my face and laughing at something.

Family is everything to me and I am very close to mine. 

My music taste is eclectic to put it mildly (Bruce Springsteen followed by a polka anyone?)

My family got me into horse racing at a young age so I enjoy following some of the big races.  We even traveled to all 3 races of the Triple Crown and got to see Justify win!

Let's message each other and get a conversation going. Remember, "you miss 100 percent of the shots you don't take" as said by the great Michael Scott, or Wayne Gretzky one of the two.

A little bit about your ideal match: I want to meet a lady who not only loves Disney as much as I do, but someone who also can be my best friend.  The best memories in life are made doing things that are ordinary because what is more important is who you’re with when you have the experience.  I know I am comfortable with someone when we can sit in silence and it doesn't feel awkward.


----------



## IamTrike

Post Mortem


----------



## bridgetz03

First Name: Bridget

Location: Atlanta, GA

Age: 33

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown for both

Body Type: Slim/Average - I was a ballet dancer for years

Ethnicity: Caucasian (Italian/Polish)

Occupation: Revenue Manager for a hospitality company

Do you have any kids: None, but hopefully one day

Do you have any pets: Benny (beagle/basset dog - I adopted him 9 years ago)

Favorite activities: Outside of my love for Disney - walking, reading, love a good jigsaw puzzle, movies, binge watching comedy tv shows, and traveling

Favorite movie: All-time favorite feel good movie is You’ve Got Mail; but also get a kick out of the Rush Hour series

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Minnie Mouse, Cinderella, and Belle

A little bit about yourself: I am originally from Michigan (outside Detroit), moved to Kentucky, and then settled in Georgia. I love my family - they are some of my biggest supporters. I definitely have a witty, sarcastic sense of humor; and have found that I pretty much nail the head of all characteristics of the Cancer sign. As an introvert, I prefer casual settings vs parties, dinners out/in vs going out to drink. I love to travel - domestic and international; it’s a great way to immerse yourself in other cultures. I am an avid reader, love a good puzzle, self proclaimed nerd at times. Those who know me agree that I may have been born in the wrong year/century - I am an old soul at heart (I love old music/movies/romance). It takes me a while to open up to others, as I have been burnt in the past, but once a connection is made I am your biggest ally. I was married for almost 9 years, and do not regret the time spent with with my ex.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has similar values, who also enjoys traveling (and loves Disney), must love animals, and who can take the time to understand one another.


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 30

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Apparel Manager for a retail chain

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Attending sports games.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theaters Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. I have done three Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## Doreenct71

First Name: Doreen , also known as Kathryn in my SCA & reenactor circles 

Location: New Haven, Connecticut USA

Age: 48

Sex: Female 

Hair/Eye Color: brunette/auburn    eyes: hazel

Body Type: average / slender 

Ethnicity: caucasion 

Occupation: 

Do you have any kids: yes all over 18

Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: living history reenactor, reading, hiking, kayaking, walking, swimming

Favorite movie: too many to name here are a few- Elizabeth I w/Helen Miron and Jeremy Irons, Moana, Gone With the Wind, Labyrinth, Frozen, White Christmas

Favorite color(s): Shades of reds, blues

Favorite Disney character(s): Princess Aurora, Eeyore, Moana, Queen Elinor, Mia Rinaldi, Gramma Tala, Bruni, Pascal

A little bit about yourself: I’m a living history reenactor, known as Kathryn main portrayals are 14th century through the SCA, 17th century Jamestown volunteer, 17th century English Civil War, 17th century King Philips War, and French and Indian War.
I am the mother of 3 adult children, very close to my eldest. 
I love to cook, both in the kitchen and over an open hearth. 
I recharge by visiting the water and being in nature.
I sew, weave on a loom, and love paper crafting.
I do suffer from ptsd and anxiety, but am treating it. And have chronic fatigue and pain. 
Love hugs 

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who can understand me, enjoys or is interested in attempting my hobbies, understanding, mostly active, not into himself. Someone caring, and self confident but not cocky. 
And of course enjoys snuggling watching a movie.


----------



## CNorwood3

First Name: Clifton
Location: Florida
Age: 38
Sex: male 1/2 filipino/white
Hair/Eye Color: Brown, black
Body Type: THICC, no really average lol
Occupation: Publix
Do you have any kids: no
Do you have any pets: no
Favorite activities: Hiking, going to Theme parks, talk about cars and wrestling.
Favorite movie: Jurassic Park but too many to list.
Favorite color(s): red
Favorite Disney character(s): Thanos (WHAT?!)


----------



## cdg121990

First name: Andrew

Location: Dallas

Age: 29

Sex: Male

Body type: 5'8" athletic

Hair/eye: shaved! And brown.

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Airline industry

Do you have kids: no

Do you have pets: no

Favorite activities: travel, ski, Netflix, try new restaurants

Favorite show: dexter

Favorite Disney character: Pluto

A little about yourself: Love to travel. I'm an INTJ.


----------



## StJude78

Think this is an excellent idea although after a quick scan through it looks like most of you are in The US? I'll give it a try anyway




First name: David

Location: Leicestershire, United Kingdom

Age: 42

Sex: Male

Body type: 6'2'' Medium/Slim Build

Hair/eye: Brown Hair / Green Eyes

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Business Intelligence

Do you have kids: no

Do you have pets: no

Favorite activities: Gaming, Netflix, Cycling, DIsney World!!

Favorite show: House M.D.

Favorite Disney character: Ariel

A little about yourself: A little bit of a nerd, a little bit shy, a little big kid

A little about your ideal match: A happy fun person


----------



## beyondthevalley

Updating this and trying again!

First Name: Jessica

Location: Los Angeles

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Curvy side but getting more in shape every day!

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Accountant

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Two cats. Wish I could have more.. I love Animals!

Favorite activities: Travel, going to the beach, being a music nerd, dancing, checking out restaurants

Favorite movie: For Disney? I love Lady and the Tramp, Beauty and the Beast, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Frozen. Otherwise I love classic cinema of the 20s, 30s, 40s, 60 and 70s.

Favorite color(s): Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Lady, Elsa, Beast, Aurora, Evil Queen, Djali, Figaro

A little bit about yourself: Well, I have a lot of passions and interests. I love pop culture. I love learning. I also love so many kinds of music and am a recovering goth of sorts. I am stable and independent but still like to be spontaneous and fun. People say I'm pretty quick witted and can be sharp tongued but I have a soft heart on the inside.

A little bit about your ideal match: Between 40-50+, highly intelligent, stable and independent, no drama, loves to have fun and explore life, kind, romantic and thoughtful.. good sense of humor/wit an absolute must. Can't take yourself too seriously. Loves to travel and plan fun trips including Disney!

I'm open to pen pals as well


----------



## Kaufmanised

First name: Kirk

Location: United Kingdom

Age: 35 (36 in May)

Sex: Male

Body type: 5'9'' Average

Hair/eye: Brown Hair / Green/Grey Eyes

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Bar Owner

Do you have kids: Yes - My son, he's my absolute world

Do you have pets: no

Favorite activities: Traveling, Photography, Foodie, Disney, Films, Pinball

Favorite show: Of all time Lost... At the moment really enjoying Star Trek Discovery, Stranger Things, Viking and Deputy

Favorite Disney character: Genie!!! I'm a big fan of the Howard Ashman era... Little Mermaid, Aladdin and Beauty and the Beast...

A little about yourself: I own and run a barcade in the United Kingdom... Its a combination of craft beer, coffee and pinball!
I'm really into music from Rammstein all the way to Les Miserables...
I love going to the cinema pretty much give any film a go...
I love reading Robin Hobb's she is an amazing author.
Really into pinball, I play competitively across Europe and America
I'm a bit of a geek... Star Wars, Harry Potter, Marvel and the geek ticks lol

A little about your ideal match: Someone who is kind, caring, accepting, happy and wants to live life to the full


----------



## DianaMB333

First Name: Diana
Location: Monterrey, Mexico
Age: 44
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye Color: brown
Body Type: normal, curvy, healthy
Ethnicity: Latin
Occupation: director at multinational
Do you have any kids: no
Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: walking, reading, movies, watching and attending nba/tennis

Favorite movie: About Time 

Favorite color(s): All

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey 

A little bit about yourself: born in Colombia, love dancing and Disney trips, successful at career, love working, family oriented, my niece is center of the universe LOL (bit disney fan too), happy, positive thinker, smart, emotionally healthy too,

A little bit about your ideal match: 45-50, happy, positive thinker, healthy, caring, sincere, down to earth, dancing partner, travel partner


----------



## DianaMB333

DianaMB333 said:


> First Name: Diana
> Location: Monterrey, Mexico
> Age: 44
> Sex: Female
> Hair/Eye Color: brown
> Body Type: normal, curvy, healthy
> Ethnicity: Latin
> Occupation: director at multinational
> Do you have any kids: no
> Do you have any pets: no
> 
> Favorite activities: walking, reading, movies, watching and attending nba/tennis
> 
> Favorite movie: About Time
> 
> Favorite color(s): All
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: born in Colombia, love dancing and Disney trips, successful at career, love working, family oriented, my niece is center of the universe LOL (bit disney fan too), happy, positive thinker, smart, emotionally healthy too,
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: 45-50, happy, positive thinker, healthy, caring, sincere, down to earth, dancing partner, travel partner


----------



## CalSea12

First Name: Ann

Location: Western part of the US

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: A little extra... better than where I was though!  20 pounds down!

Ethnicity: Greek, French, English

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: 2 girls (5 and 8)

Do you have any pets: no.. love goldens and labs though!

Favorite activities: hiking, volunteering, movies, shopping, reading, spending time with my girls, church, exercising, DISNEY

Favorite movie: this one is really hard! I love superhero movies, most Disney movies, Pitch Perfect, rom-coms, etc

Favorite color(s): Purple and Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Marie, Donald, Grumpy, Mickey, Minnie, Anna, Maleficent 

A little bit about yourself: Just moved from Dallas to Utah originally from Arizona and California. Love being outdoors, being active, being in Church, volunteering. I am a very proud mom of 2 wonderful DD and love spending time with them. I love kids in general which is why I am also a teacher. Total fan of WDW, DLR is okay but not our top destination. We try to get to WDW at least 1-2 times a year.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who is career and family-oriented. Someone who is active and likes being outdoors but can also enjoy spending time indoors watching a movie or having family game night. Has a sense of humor and intelligence. Loves Disney as much if not more than I do. Loves kids.


----------



## vtjm




----------



## LIPeter

vtjm said:


> First Name: Jessica
> 
> Location: New England
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: blonde, hazel
> 
> Body Type: I am full figured, but committed to continuing to build healthy habits
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Health Care
> 
> Do you have any kids: no, but I like being around kids
> 
> Do you have any pets: Cats. I'm also that person who pets all the friendly dogs I meet... because dogs are awesome, and deserving of pets.
> 
> Favorite activities: walking in the woods, listening to podcasts, reading, movies, WDW, travel, going to shows/concerts, food/drinks with friends, swimming... I've been watching a lot of disney vlogs as of late due to this COVID stuff.
> 
> Favorite movie: I like all kinds of movies, but I don't really have a favorite. I watch a lot of documentaries it seems. My favorite Disney/Pixar movie is probably Up or Ratatouille.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Purple
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Dug, Beast, Mary Poppins
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am clever, funny, and optimistic. I am a little obsessed with the disney parks, and I love disboards because I know you all get it. I just bought my first DVC contract as well, so I'm learning the ropes.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone kind and funny. Honestly, I'm not sure this thread is still active, but it would be nice to chat with someone with similar interests during this COVID quarantine (and after). Feel free to say hello.
> 
> Thanks for reading. Stay safe out there.



Where in New England?


----------



## Edcot

First Name: Ed

Location: San Francisco Bay Area California 

Age: 46

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Law Enforement 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Going on vacation!!!

Favorite movie: Back to the Future

Favorite color(s): Red,white, and blue... USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!

Favorite Disney character(s): Darth Vader

A little bit about yourself: I'm bored!!! Bored bored bored!!! I want to retire, move to Florida, and go to Disney World and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!!! My first trip was a few years ago! Favorite park and event is the magically festooned Epcot (CENTER!) Flower and Garden Festival!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who's dream is to also live in the greatest community in the world, Celebration Florida, and go to WDW and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!


----------



## Candris79

Edcot said:


> First Name: Ed
> 
> Location: San Francisco Bay Area California
> 
> Age: 46
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Law Enforement
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Going on vacation!!!
> 
> Favorite movie: Back to the Future
> 
> Favorite color(s): Red,white, and blue... USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Darth Vader
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm bored!!! Bored bored bored!!! I want to retire, move to Florida, and go to Disney World and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!!! My first trip was a few years ago! Favorite park and event is the magically festooned Epcot (CENTER!) Flower and Garden Festival!
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who's dream is to also live in the greatest community in the world, Celebration Florida, and go to WDW and Universal Orlando EVERYDAY!


That is exactly what I want to do too!


----------



## dvcterry

SteveK3 said:


> I too have seen that there seem to be no "dating" sites for singles who live and breathe Disney. I have actually begun to think about setting up such a site.
> 
> Would such a site be welcomed as there is an investment to start-up?
> If yes, would a small membership fee be inline or should it be free with some advertising?
> 
> In the meantime, I will post a short profile in another posting.


Something like this would be nice.


----------



## Bubble123

First Name: Maria

 Location: England UK

 Age: 37 

 Sex: F

 Hair/Eye Colour: Blonde/Blue

 Body Type: Curvy

 Ethnicity: Caucasian

 Occupation: Own cleaning company

 Do you have any kids: No

 Do you have any pets: Yes, Dogs

 Favorite activities: Socialising with friends, taking my dogs out, chilling, Holidays!

 Favorite movie: Something funny I guess..

 Favorite colour(s): Purple

 Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch Eeyore

 A little bit about yourself: I'd say I'm fun loving, easy going. I like to socialise with friends & take my dogs out. I enjoy drinking socially. I love Disney, planning holidays especially to America. I'm happy to chill on the sofa. I like the outdoors too, Holidays in the UK with my dogs too. Happily sit round a campfire, chill & look at the stars with someone. Also a fan of Harry Potter. Like to have a laugh, and generally have a positive outlook. I'm separated as of last year, coming up to a year now. 

 A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who I can get on with & have a laugh with. Someone honest and loyal.​


----------



## Lisann

dvcterry said:


> Something like this would be nice.


There is one but the website name completely escapes me now


----------



## winthropf

Lisann said:


> There is one but the website name completely escapes me now



mousemingle.com is one I have looked at.


----------



## Communicore1991

winthropf said:


> mousemingle.com is one I have looked at.



It seems very rudimentary though and not easy to use.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

First Name: Jochem

Location: Borne, The Netherlands

Age: 36

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: brown/brown

Body Type: average (a little bit more muscle these days  )

Ethnicity: caucasian (dutch)

Occupation: administrative assistant/part time musician

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: playing guitar and making/writing/composing music, watching Disney movies, watching series on Disney plus/netflix, walking in nature, reading, gaming.

Favorite movie: Sleeping Beauty, Fantasia, Lion King, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Lord of the rings trilogy.

Favorite color(s): blue and green

Favorite Disney character(s): Aurora, Belle, Maleficent, Mickey, Genie, Iago, Timon and Pumbaa, Rafiki

A little bit about yourself: Easy going and an understanding person who tries to sees more than meets the eye, music freak from all kinds of genres. I have been growing up with Disney all my life and it has always been a big part of my life. I'm a child at heart. Love humor and can be a bit sarcastic but never ill-meant. I'm also a straight to the point person cause I like to know what to expect however I do like nice surprises. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to go to Disneyland with me and loves Disney in general. Also kind, understanding and loyal would be good.


----------



## Jo Lenfo

Communicore1991 said:


> It seems very rudimentary though and not easy to use.


I was a member and it took me a bit of time to figure it out. I have seen sites that are more easy to use.


----------



## dvcterry

Lisann said:


> There is one but the website name completely escapes me now


That would be nice, something for people to interact with a common interest.


----------



## Candris79

IamTrike said:


> Post Mortem


You’re looking for a dead person? Lol


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

This is sad... I posted on this thread about 10 years ago lol. Still single haha.

Now I'm 34.

First Name: Elle (ask my real name)

Location: Vancouver

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: green/brown

Body Type: I'm very into trail running atm.

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: flight attendant/actress/script reader/writer

Do you have any kids: Yess, he's 12 now.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Disney/broadway/skiing/movies/museums/saving the planet

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast/Tangled/Wall-E/Little Mermaid/ 

Favorite color(s): Pink and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Eric, Mickey, Elsa, Anna, Walle, Eva

A little bit about yourself: I'm Catholic, WDW any day lol, getting APs at Disneyland on weekends, plan to go to Disneyland Paris and Japan, I love working in film and television, one of my dreams is to write Disney screenplays.

A little bit about your ideal match: God-centered, love-oriented, loves me lol, family, animals, and the environment.


----------



## Candris79

DisneyCraig523 said:


> Hi


Hi


----------



## renderman7

DISNEY4TROY said:


> This is sad... I posted on this thread about 10 years ago lol. Still single haha.



You and me both.. lol


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

renderman7 said:


> You and me both.. lol



lol Is it time to create a new thread? "The official STILL single seeking singles dating thread"


----------



## renderman7

DISNEY4TROY said:


> lol Is it time to create a new thread? "The official STILL single seeking singles dating thread"



Might be, this one has become a little bloated.. 

I feel even local versions would help, very few single Aussies around here it seems


----------



## Valbot

Lol same


----------



## Prinsessdai

First Name: Nora

Location: Honolulu, Hawaii

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: blonde * Eyes: green

Body Type: average / heavier post Covid!

Ethnicity: caucasion

Occupation: Audit...FUN! I swear

Do you have any kids: no

Do you have any pets: yes! Kitty

Favorite activities: Beach, movies, WDW of course, dancing... just enjoy life

Favorite movie: I have a wide taste range! So let’s break it down by genres:
Comedy: hangover... hmm i don’t like dumb comedy so it’s hard to put others here where they better belong at other categories even thought they have comedy in them i.e. Ragnarok
Action: matrix, all MCU!
Romance: titanic
Musical: Lala land, moulin rouge, sound of music

Favorite color(s): purple, blue, rainbow!

Favorite Disney character(s): Anna, rapunzel, mulan (yea yea all the spunky ones!)

A little bit about yourself: I’m married but my hubby wants to have an open relationship apparently... he is doing his own thing so i figured i would try this bc if i want any interaction with another person they must equally love Disney as much as me! Just looking for friendly talk with fellow Disney enthusiast!


----------



## Ashley_in_wonderland

I'll post even though this thread is dead because why not!?

Location: Idaho

 Age: 28

 Sex: F

 Hair/Eye Colour: brunette/hazel brown eyes

 Body Type: curvy

 Ethnicity: mixed race/mostly Italian looking

 Occupation: medical

 Do you have any kids: No but I want some

 Do you have any pets: An amazing dog!

 Favorite activities: hiking, outdoorsy, exploring, watching crime documentaries and Disney of course

 Favorite movie: ALL harry potter movies. 

 Favorite colour(s): Purple, orange and yellow

 Favorite Disney character(s): Alice in wonderland

 A little bit about yourself: I love to laugh! I pride myself in being kind, I love meeting people and I enjoy what I do for a living. God is my everything in life! 
 A little bit about your ideal match: If he is a kind person who loves God and Disney and likes to work hard and laugh then that's perfect for me!


----------



## Awwyiss

.


----------



## Nilmerg

dvcterry said:


> Something like this would be nice.


mousemingle.com is a dating site for Single Disney Folks.


----------



## Nilmerg

Lisann said:


> There is one but the website name completely escapes me now


MouseMingle.com


----------



## disneychemist

n/a


----------



## Remember_me

First Name: RL



Location: Los Angeles



Age: 34



Sex: Female



Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown



Body Type: Average/Some Curves/Tall frame



Ethnicity: Hispanic/Caucasian mixed



Occupation: Design/Arts/IT



Do you have any kids: No



Do you have any pets: Cat (Love dogs too though!)



Favorite activities: Film, Theater, Concerts, Amusement Parks, Hanging in nature/beach, Exploring cities, Art Shows



Favorite movie: Waaay too many…but I have seen Back to the Future, Jurassic Park, Harry Potter collection and Jaws too many times to count. Love all sorts of film.





Favorite color(s): Greens



Favorite Disney character(s):  DIsney- Donald, Elsa, Aladdin,Genie, Belle,Eugene/Flynn. Pixar- Crush, Bruce, Russell,Hector, JackJack. If Star Wars Counts- Darth Vader, Yoda, Han Solo.



A little bit about yourself: I love art and film and appreciate Disney from that angle. I’m that person who loves fun facts and little details even while waiting on ride lines. I’m a huge Star Wars fan as well. Love to talk about all different subjects, have lived in different cities (Miss the East Coast!), and always looking to plan Disney trips.


A little bit about your ideal match: Disney / Film fan, Enjoys the parks.


----------



## BrianL

Remember_me said:


> First Name: RL
> 
> Location: Los Angeles
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Brown
> 
> Body Type: Average/Some Curves/Tall frame
> 
> Ethnicity: Hispanic/Caucasian mixed
> 
> Occupation: Design/Arts/IT
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Cat (Love dogs too though!)
> 
> Favorite activities: Film, Theater, Concerts, Amusement Parks, Hanging in nature/beach, Exploring cities, Art Shows
> 
> Favorite movie: Waaay too many…but I have seen Back to the Future, Jurassic Park, Harry Potter collection and Jaws too many times to count. Love all sorts of film.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Greens
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  DIsney- Donald, Elsa, Aladdin,Genie, Belle,Eugene/Flynn. Pixar- Crush, Bruce, Russell,Hector, JackJack. If Star Wars Counts- Darth Vader, Yoda, Han Solo.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love art and film and appreciate Disney from that angle. I’m that person who loves fun facts and little details even while waiting on ride lines. I’m a huge Star Wars fan as well. Love to talk about all different subjects, have lived in different cities (Miss the East Coast!), and always looking to plan Disney trips.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Disney / Film fan, Enjoys the parks.



Hi, Remember_me, and Welcome to the Dis! I liked your profile - if you want to chat let me know. You need 10 messages to do a PM though. I'm not in LA, but if you jsut want a Dis freidn to chat with, drop me a line.


----------



## Yuri445

First Name: M (ask me)

Location: Japan

Age: 36

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Average and short

Ethnicity: Ghanaian-American

Occupation: Teacher

Do you have any kids: 0

Do you have any pets: 0

Favorite activities: Watching YouTube and Netflix, reading, and hanging out with friends

Favorite TV show/movie: Seinfeld, The Lion King, Pocahontas, and The Emperor's New Groove

Favorite color(s): Autumn colors

Favorite Disney character(s): Pocahontas, Yzma, and Max

A little bit about yourself: I love fall, and Christmas. I do go a little crazy with decorating during Christmas, but I love it.

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm good with any ethnicity as long as they are open-minded. A non-smoker and an honest man. I want a guy who's funny, goes with the flow, likes trying new experiences, traveling and staying home. I would prefer to have someone without any kids please.


----------



## DisneyClassicFan

First Name: Ashley

Location: Texas

Age: 35

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average 

Ethnicity: Mixed, white and Mexican

Occupation: Office Assistant

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: 1 dog

Favorite activities: watching movies, baking, painting, 

Favorite movie: Too many to name. I like musicals, romantic comedies and Disney (obviously) best! 
For Disney: Tangled, Cinderella, Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland, The Ugly Dachshund, Beauty and the Beast, Enchanted and probably more I'm forgetting! 

Favorite color(s): blue and white

Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel, Cinderella, Slinky Dog, Bert and Mary Poppins, Alice, Belle 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a bit of a hopeless romantic if I say so. I'm shy and quiet, I'm a Texas native, I love animals, I'm not really an outdoorsy person, aside from the beach. I like museums, theatre, art, (well I don't know a ton about art but I'm willing to learn). I'm also learning (abet slowly, French) I'd love to visit Disneyland Paris one day. I also want to go to England one day. 

A little bit about my match: Hmm... we'll someone who's okay with me being on the quiet side and at times preferring quiet activities to loud ones. I'd need you to accept me as I am and everything I come with. Honesty and trustworthy are two traits I look for. A sense of humor is good. I'm not looking for a particular age range and if friends is all that comes out of this that's okay as well.


----------



## Emie06

It would be nice to have someone to chat with during this covid time. 

And feel free to message me even if you just want to make a new friend!  No expectations here!

First Name: Emie

Location: Manitoba, Canada

Age: 30

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black

Body Type: Curvy, 5'2"

Ethnicity: Asian

Occupation: media analyst, work from home

Do you have any kids: No but would love to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Audiobooks, watching (Netflix/Disney+), singing, travelling

Favorite movie: Ever After, Beauty & the Beast, MCU movies

Favorite color(s): pink, old rose

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Capt. America and BB-8

A little bit about yourself: I'm an introvert, a bit shy at first but can be bubbly once I warm up to you. I'm a Christian and would love to meet someone with the same faith.

A little bit about your ideal match: A homebody and a family man. Someone I can sing Disney duets with. Funny/makes me laugh.


----------



## disneychemist

First Name: n/a (If we chat, I'm happy to share)

Location: Detroit, Michigan

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Graduate student

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: one amazing dog!

Favorite activities: Travel, tennis, cooking, hiking, biking, board games, trying new restaurants

Favorite movie: Diarios de Motocicleta. Also love Star Wars and The Lion King.

Favorite color(s): green and blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald, Minnie, Simba, Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I'd love someone special to go to the parks with me once life resumes to our new normal. I've dated in my area, but haven't found someone that also loves Disney. I love international experiences/people, so please don't hesitate to message me if you're from outside of the US!


----------



## disneytraveler

First name : Steve
Location : Mass
Age : 63 : Retired
Hair :brown eyes blue
Body :average ,little over weight but loosing lots
White
No kids but like kids
No pets
Activities i like to travel. I have been to Europe several times. I also enjoy going to Disney World. I take walks for exercising and found easy hiking trails. In addition i enjoy dining out ,movies,theater. Conversation is important also. There are other things to.
Favorite character : Goofy


----------



## emma_oneill89

First Name: Emma

Location: Scotland

Age: 30

Sex: female

Hair/Eye Color: brown/ green

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: white

Occupation: journalist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: three cats

Favorite activities: running / visiting historic sites

Favorite movie: Hot Fuzz

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Chip & Dale

A little bit about yourself: I’m chatty and outgoing and love meeting new people. I live by the philosophy of don’t be a d**k. I love nothing better than a good story teller

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind and funny who loves going on adventures and visiting new places. Someone who is enthusiastic about life but has a sarcastic sense of humour - or can at least cope with mine.

Also adding that if anyone is just looking for new friends during this horrible time, I’m also here to chat!


----------



## disneychemist

emma_oneill89 said:


> First Name: Emma
> 
> Location: Scotland
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown/ green
> 
> Body Type: average
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: journalist
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: three cats
> 
> Favorite activities: running / visiting historic sites
> 
> Favorite movie: Hot Fuzz
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Chip & Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I’m chatty and outgoing and love meeting new people. I live by the philosophy of don’t be a d**k. I love nothing better than a good story teller
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind and funny who loves going on adventures and visiting new places. Someone who is enthusiastic about life but has a sarcastic sense of humour - or can at least cope with mine.
> 
> Also adding that if anyone is just looking for new friends during this horrible time, I’m also here to chat!



Hey, looks like you need 5 more posts for personal messaging. Once you reach 10 messages, I'd love to chat!


----------



## bobdacat

First Name: Bruce

Location:  Central NJ

Age:  51

Sex:  M

Hair/Eye Color:   Brown / Brown

Body Type:  Average?

Ethnicity:  White

Occupation:  911 / Emergency dispatch

Do you have any kids:  yes 1 of each

Do you have any pets:  cat, oh and a chinchilla that is going away to college w/daughter

Favorite activities:  Travel / amusement parks / Disney of course / camping

Favorite movie:  Incredibles / Toy Story 

Favorite color(s):  Dont really have a favorite 

Favorite Disney character(s):  Goofy / Chip and Dale / Mickey / Donald / Minnie

A little bit about yourself:  Widower..  Sarcastic or odd sense of humor(i like to poke fun at a lot of stuff)  I like going on vacation, whether its WDW/DCL or other, or just AC.   I am a bit of a Foodie.  I would like to try camping again.   I enjoy the simple things in life, or keep things simple.  I like Jimmy Buffett type music and theme of things.   

A little bit about your ideal match:  Disney fan also, but likes to do other things as well.   Deal with my strange sense of humor.   Likes to laugh.


----------



## SkipperMo

I think this is a great idea! I hope this bears fruit!

First Name: Molly

Location: Bloomington, Il.

Age: 24

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hair, Brown Eyes, Hazel

Body Type: changing by the day

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Dining and Hospitality at a University

Do you have any kids: No.

Do you have any pets: Unfortunately no

Favorite activities: Dancing, Studying anything I can get my hands on, Video Games and Acting/Musical theater

Favorite movie: Around the World in 80 Days, and Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Teal and Rose Gold

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Tiana, C3P0, R2D2, Jack Sparrow, and all of the Ducktales gang

A little bit about yourself: I am a walking encyclopedia who while I may seem quiet or apprehensive at first really cares for all those who I come across. I love adventure! I love the idea of writing your own story and creating your own history! I wish to see the world and I ADORE themeing, especially when well done. That being said I am really easy going and if I can't afford something fun I find fun in recreating it on a budget. So if I can't have my cake I make my cake and eat it too.

A little bit about your ideal match:
My ideal match would be a man who is a Christian (specifically Lutheran if possible) who is respectful of religion and has it as a core ideal. After that I totally want a Ghost Host Pirate Prince who can sweep me off my feet and romance me. He doesn't have to romance me every second though. I love humor, especially when it is how you deal with stress. I would like someone who is also adventureous and easygoing. The Kermit to my Miss Piggy.


----------



## eimmi07

SkipperMo said:


> I think this is a great idea! I hope this bears fruit!
> 
> First Name: Molly
> 
> Location: Bloomington, Il.
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Hair, Brown Eyes, Hazel
> 
> Body Type: changing by the day
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Dining and Hospitality at a University
> 
> Do you have any kids: No.
> 
> Do you have any pets: Unfortunately no
> 
> Favorite activities: Dancing, Studying anything I can get my hands on, Video Games and Acting/Musical theater
> 
> Favorite movie: Around the World in 80 Days, and Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Favorite color(s): Teal and Rose Gold
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Tiana, C3P0, R2D2, Jack Sparrow, and all of the Ducktales gang
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am a walking encyclopedia who while I may seem quiet or apprehensive at first really cares for all those who I come across. I love adventure! I love the idea of writing your own story and creating your own history! I wish to see the world and I ADORE themeing, especially when well done. That being said I am really easy going and if I can't afford something fun I find fun in recreating it on a budget. So if I can't have my cake I make my cake and eat it too.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> My ideal match would be a man who is a Christian (specifically Lutheran if possible) who is respectful of religion and has it as a core ideal. After that I totally want a Ghost Host Pirate Prince who can sweep me off my feet and romance me. He doesn't have to romance me every second though. I love humor, especially when it is how you deal with stress. I would like someone who is also adventureous and easygoing. The Kermit to my Miss Piggy.



Hello!  I would love to chat with you once you reach 10 posts!


----------



## SkipperMo

eimmi07 said:


> Hello!  I would love to chat with you once you reach 10 posts!


Is that 10 posts or 10 messages? I just reached 10 messages but chat has still not opened up


----------



## eimmi07

SkipperMo said:


> Is that 10 posts or 10 messages? I just reached 10 messages but chat has still not opened up




I thought it was 10 posts unless they changed it


----------



## SkipperMo

eimmi07 said:


> I thought it was 10 posts unless they changed it


Looking up tech support now. Either way I am excited to chat with you


----------



## SkipperMo

Uuaww said:


> First Name: Ted
> 
> Location: St. Croix, USVI
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Federal Government
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Cooking, eating, traveling, soccer, Ultimate
> 
> Favorite movie: Saving Private Ryan, Point Break
> 
> Favorite color(s): Orange and White
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Rafiki
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I grew up in Oakland, CA; moved to the Caribbean over a year ago and love it.  Not my home forever but for now it is alright.  I enjoy playing sports and lounging on the beaches.  I love to cook and eat.  I am part of the Beautiful People's Club, member # 03808.  I work as an Agriculture Specialist for the government.  Ummm, any questions? just ask.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Young, cute, willing to travel and be active.  Little bit of sass doesn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me last Halloween, note the Faux Hawk and Heart out on my sleeve.  I was a human white board.


Hi I would love to chat with you sometime


----------



## SkipperMo

WdwforLife said:


> First Name: Joe
> 
> Location: Bucks County, PA
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Sex: Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Auburn, Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Assistant Manager
> 
> Do you have any kids: Nah
> 
> Do you have any pets: Nope
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney Parks (duh), Artsy Crap, Animating
> 
> Favorite movie: Ghostbusters
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue?
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Lady
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I am an art student living on my own NOT producing art. Ha! Uuumm...I just enjoy living the dream for now.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Gotta be smart, funny, love Disney and have GREAT teeth!


Hi, I'd love to chat with you sometime


----------



## 4myBenandEllie




----------



## Christiecsr

surge1979 said:


> Name: Scott
> 
> Location: Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada
> 
> Age: 39 (turning 40 in December. *ruh-roh*)
> 
> Sex:  Male
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  Brown/Green
> 
> Body Type: Athletic-ish
> 
> Ethnicity:  White
> 
> Occupation: Operations Manager, Insurance
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes, one daughter. My pride and joy.
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not at the moment, but am in the market for a dog.
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey, Cinderella, Grumpy, Scuttle, Gaston
> 
> Favorite Movie: I'm sure I will get thread banned for going outside the Disney realm here, but I'm gonna have to go with Shawshank Redemption
> 
> 
> A little bit about yourself: bucket-lister, socially intelligent, funny and fun, loyal
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:  Funny, smart, with a joie de vivre


Hi! 38 in SW washington!


----------



## adsy198

emma_oneill89 said:


> First Name: Emma
> 
> Location: Scotland
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Sex: female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: brown/ green
> 
> Body Type: average
> 
> Ethnicity: white
> 
> Occupation: journalist
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: three cats
> 
> Favorite activities: running / visiting historic sites
> 
> Favorite movie: Hot Fuzz
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Chip & Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I’m chatty and outgoing and love meeting new people. I live by the philosophy of don’t be a d**k. I love nothing better than a good story teller
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is kind and funny who loves going on adventures and visiting new places. Someone who is enthusiastic about life but has a sarcastic sense of humour - or can at least cope with mine.
> 
> Also adding that if anyone is just looking for new friends during this horrible time, I’m also here to chat!




Hey I'm Adam 30 from Nottingham how are you?


----------



## Danielle Caelestio

First Name: Danielle but my friends call me C

Looking for: Femme identifying folk. People who are all about talking and maybe... one day... one day... back to visiting the greater outside world!

Location: Seattle Wa

Home Park: Disneyland

Age: In the late 30s

Gender: F

Hair/Eye Color: Currently Red Hair with the old Brown eyes

Body Type: Fit

Occupation: Medical Technology

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: sadly no

Favorite activities: Reading, Disney things! Cooking and random adventure!

Favorite movie: One could just as easily pick which breath is their favorite.

Favorite color(s): Purple and Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Jiminy Cricket, Belle, Rapunzel, Chip and Dale, and Gadget

A little bit about yourself: A Disney fan that lives in the PNW and enjoys getting out into the world. I love to cook and experience the new. Let's chat!


----------



## jaydeebee1994

First Name: Jordan

Looking for: Someone to get to know and share my love of Disney with! I have been to SDR, WDW, DCA, DL, DLP.

Location: England, UK

Home Park: WDW

Age: 26

Gender: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde - Blue

Body Type: Dadbod

Occupation: Management within an ISP technical team

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A westie puppy!

Favorite activities: Collecting Disney art, eating out, driving.

Favorite movie: Pocahontas

Favorite Disney character(s): Baymax!

A little bit about yourself: A Disney fan that despite living in England has annual passes for all the Orlando parks and lives and breathes Disney! I want to see other parks in the world after being massively impressed by Shanghai resort, but most importantly someone to be able to go regularly with to WDW to make use of my annual pass! Hit me up


----------



## CalSea12

jaydeebee1994 said:


> First Name: Jordan
> 
> Looking for: Someone to get to know and share my love of Disney with! I have been to SDR, WDW, DCA, DL, DLP.
> 
> Location: England, UK
> 
> Home Park: WDW
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Gender: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde - Blue
> 
> Body Type: Dadbod
> 
> Occupation: Management within an ISP technical team
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: A westie puppy!
> 
> Favorite activities: Collecting Disney art, eating out, driving.
> 
> Favorite movie: Pocahontas
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Baymax!
> 
> A little bit about yourself: A Disney fan that despite living in England has annual passes for all the Orlando parks and lives and breathes Disney! I want to see other parks in the world after being massively impressed by Shanghai resort, but most importantly someone to be able to go regularly with to WDW to make use of my annual pass! Hit me up


Westies are so cute! I have a schnauzer yorkie mix.


----------



## JWeston8716

First Name: Janna

Looking for: Someone who loves Disney and likes to talk about it, at this point not looking to find a "match", just a pen pal of sorts

Location: Maine

Home Park: WDW

Age: 43

Gender: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Occupation: Project Management/Finance Support

Do you have any kids: Yes, they are 18 and 20. One lives with me part time. Both are in college.

Do you have any pets: Two cats

Favorite activities: Exercise (ok this isn't a favorite, but it's something I do everyday whether I want to or not), reading, crafting, planning Disney trips

Favorite movie: I can't just pick one. Frozen, Frozen II, Tangled, most of the Marvel movies

Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel

A little bit about yourself: Love Disney - I have a trip booked for my kids and I for June 2021. My kids are in college and I have a lot of free time these days. I'm in the process of getting divorced (well, mostly done, the hearing is set for 11/9/20) and really just looking for someone who get the Disney excitement to chat about Disney with as I plan my 2021 trip.


----------



## SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel

jaydeebee1994 said:


> First Name: Jordan
> 
> Looking for: Someone to get to know and share my love of Disney with! I have been to SDR, WDW, DCA, DL, DLP.
> 
> Location: England, UK
> 
> Home Park: WDW
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Gender: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde - Blue
> 
> Body Type: Dadbod
> 
> Occupation: Management within an ISP technical team
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: A westie puppy!
> 
> Favorite activities: Collecting Disney art, eating out, driving.
> 
> Favorite movie: Pocahontas
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Baymax!
> 
> A little bit about yourself: A Disney fan that despite living in England has annual passes for all the Orlando parks and lives and breathes Disney! I want to see other parks in the world after being massively impressed by Shanghai resort, but most importantly someone to be able to go regularly with to WDW to make use of my annual pass! Hit me up




Hey Jordan, just was browsing the thread and came across your post. I would also love to visit all other Disney Parks around the world as well. I live and breathe Disney as well....I am DisNuts lol Hit me up sometime


----------



## SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel

_*First Name: Melissa or Mel*_
*
Location: Coral Springs, FL

Age: 31

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasion

Occupation: Sadly lost job due to COVID-19 :-( But looking for a new job currently

Do you have any kids: No but would love to have some someday

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Dancing, Singing, Watching (Netflix, Hulu, Disney+, Youtube), Listening to Disney music from Theme Parks to Movies

Favorite movie: There is way to many to list :-D

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Too many to list :-D

A little bit about yourself: I live and breathe Disney. My friends say I am sweet, kind, loving, loyal, honest, respectful, caring and have a great personality and sense of humor. I enjoy singing especially Disney songs. 
*
_*A little bit about your ideal match: Just has to be able to keep up with my Disney craze lol. Also someone I can have a wonderful family with and just be able to laugh and binge watch Disney movies  Hit me up....I would love to meet you :-**_


----------



## renderman7

SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel said:


> _*First Name: Melissa or Mel*_
> 
> *Location: Coral Springs, FL
> 
> Age: 31
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Black/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasion
> 
> Occupation: Sadly lost job due to COVID-19 :-( But looking for a new job currently
> 
> Do you have any kids: No but would love to have some someday
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Dancing, Singing, Watching (Netflix, Hulu, Disney+, Youtube), Listening to Disney music from Theme Parks to Movies
> 
> Favorite movie: There is way to many to list :-D
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Too many to list :-D
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I live and breathe Disney. My friends say I am sweet, kind, loving, loyal, honest, respectful, caring and have a great personality and sense of humor. I enjoy singing especially Disney songs. *
> 
> _*A little bit about your ideal match: Just has to be able to keep up with my Disney craze lol. Also someone I can have a wonderful family with and just be able to laugh and binge watch Disney movies  Hit me up....I would love to meet you :-**_



Gday... on a scale of 1 to 10, where would your Disney craze sit?


----------



## SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel

renderman7 said:


> Gday... on a scale of 1 to 10, where would your Disney craze sit?



10++++


----------



## renderman7

Ha, that sounds like a solid amount of craze, I like it


----------



## Disney Blues

G


----------



## Disney Blues

First name: Rick

Location: Philadelphia 

Age: 40

Sex: Male

Body type: 5'10 athletic

Hair/eye: brown and grey lol 

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Cook/online sales 

Do you have kids: no

Do you have pets: no

Favorite activities: Obviously Disney, playing the drums(I’m pretty good) Art and Graphic design 

Favorite show: deadwood

Favorite Disney character: I mean Donald, come on! 

A little about yourself:      Just moved to Philly and would love to meet new people, if u live near lmk and we can talk more...  I’m a very nice guy whose honest and caring. My sisters think I’m the funniest guy in the world, kinda picky and but very lovable . I have a heart of gold and would love to share that with someone as in love with Disney as much  as me... 

A little about your ideal match: I’m attracted to the nice girl.


----------



## Rockbro

First name: Matt

Location: Tampa 

Age: 42

Sex: Male

Body type: 6, athletic

Hair/eye: brown/brown

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Ph.D. student 

Do you have kids: no

Do you have pets: no

Favorite activities: Guitar (not good at it), swimming, cooking 

Favorite show: Superstore

Favorite Disney character: Gaston 

A little about yourself: I take great solace in music, whether it be country, rap, pop, or bagpipes. I need to have a clean, uncluttered house, I'm considering leaving school for a career change. I like riding my motorcycle, have a Chevy Avalanche that I am seriously going to cry over when I have to put it down. I just bought a ride on lawnmower that I ride around my lawn on even when it doesn't need it.I love dogs. 

A little about your ideal match: Loyalty and honesty and kindness.


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 31

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation:  Assistant Manager for a hardware store

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Attending sports games.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theaters Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. I have done three Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

DISNEY4TROY said:


> This is sad... I posted on this thread about 10 years ago lol. Still single haha.
> 
> Now I'm 34.
> 
> First Name: Elle (ask my real name)
> 
> Location: Vancouver
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: green/brown
> 
> Body Type: I'm very into trail running atm.
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: flight attendant/actress/script reader/writer
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yess, he's 12 now.
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favorite activities: Disney/broadway/skiing/movies/museums/saving the planet
> 
> Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast/Tangled/Wall-E/Little Mermaid/
> 
> Favorite color(s): Pink and Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Belle, Eric, Mickey, Elsa, Anna, Walle, Eva
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm Catholic, WDW any day lol, getting APs at Disneyland on weekends, plan to go to Disneyland Paris and Japan, I love working in film and television, one of my dreams is to write Disney screenplays.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: God-centered, love-oriented, loves me lol, family, animals, and the environment.



Try being single for 23 years never asked out even for coffee. But, it's not all that bad being single, I watched Hocus Pocus and Toad and Ichabod with hot chocolate tucked up in bed with no one to complain about it this Halloween


----------



## renderman7

Disney Frenhines said:


> Try being single for 23 years never asked out even for coffee. But, it's not all that bad being single, I watched Hocus Pocus and Toad and Ichabod with hot chocolate tucked up in bed with no one to complain about it this Halloween


There with you


----------



## ethanwa

*First Name:* Ethan

*Location:* Windermere, FL

*Age:* 41

*Sex:* M

*Hair/Eye Color:* Brown/Blue

*Body Type:* Average

*Ethnicity:* White

*Occupation:* Own a small software company

*Do you have any kids:* Yes, two. 13f and 15m.

*Do you have any pets:* Two bunnies

*Favorite activities: *Disney (duh!), beach, baseball, outdoors, collecting, travel, movies, tons of stuff.

*Favorite movie:* Back to the Future Part II

*Favorite color(s):* Green

*Favorite Disney character(s):* Remy from Ratatouille

*A little bit about yourself:* I'm 5'10'' tall. I was married for 16 years and have two kids. Been single for about a year now. Lived in Seattle most of my life. Moved here 7+ years ago to be closer to Disney, sunshine, beaches, etc. I am such a hardcore Disney geek that I actually run the MagicBand Collectors website. I'm super nice, work from home and have for 12 years, and am very casual. I'm generally an introvert.

*A little bit about your ideal match:* Must live within 2 hours of me here in Florida. I can't do long-distance right now. In terms of physical appearance... shorter than me (the shorter the better), slim/athletic/average body type (I'm not really a BBW match), hair and eye color don't really matter, but I am a sucker for brunettes. Personality-wise, you must be a Disney geek obviously! And I'm looking for someone laid back and fun who might also have a few similar interests, but if not that is ok too. I don't care if you've been married, have kids, or your age, and I'm open to pretty much any relationship type (short-term, long-term, whatever) as long as we have chemistry.

If you're interested in getting to know me better, PM me!!


----------



## MN96

First Name: Max

Location: Massachusetts

Age: 24

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Blond hair/blue eyes

Body Type: Thin

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Engineer

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, one dog

Favorite activities: Learning to play guitar, hanging out with friends, visiting Disney, video games, bowling, mini-golf, binge-watching The Office, following the NFL

Favorite movie: Disney - The Lion King, Pixar - Inside Out,  Other - Jurassic Park

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Joy, Anna, Simba, Buzz

A little bit about yourself: Like most people on here I am a huge Disney fan. I love comedy movies and shows and love joking around with my friends. I also have a passion for education, both of students and pursuing my own (currently working on my MS). I plan to get involved at my job with our volunteer programs to mentor and work with students at local schools.

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone who is laidback, kind, loves joking around, and who loves Disney.

Also always open to making more friends who love Disney


----------



## disneydaddan

JWeston8716 said:


> First Name: Janna
> 
> Looking for: Someone who loves Disney and likes to talk about it, at this point not looking to find a "match", just a pen pal of sorts
> 
> Location: Maine
> 
> Home Park: WDW
> 
> Age: 43
> 
> Gender: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Occupation: Project Management/Finance Support
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes, they are 18 and 20. One lives with me part time. Both are in college.
> 
> Do you have any pets: Two cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Exercise (ok this isn't a favorite, but it's something I do everyday whether I want to or not), reading, crafting, planning Disney trips
> 
> Favorite movie: I can't just pick one. Frozen, Frozen II, Tangled, most of the Marvel movies
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Love Disney - I have a trip booked for my kids and I for June 2021. My kids are in college and I have a lot of free time these days. I'm in the process of getting divorced (well, mostly done, the hearing is set for 11/9/20) and really just looking for someone who get the Disney excitement to chat about Disney with as I plan my 2021 trip.


Hi Janna! I’ll gladly chat with you about your trip. I’m Dan and I live in Mass.


----------



## Sora321

So.... I thought I'd give this a try. I am looking for a friend/someone to chat with and nothing romantic at this time. I'm painfully shy and have a bit of a hard time making friends, so I'm trying to reach out of my comfort zone. 

First Name: Message me and we can exchange names. 

Location: Canada 

Age: 31 (32 in April this year)

Sex: Female 

Hair/eye colour: Blonde/blue 

Body type: Uh, curvy? Maybe? 

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Guest services and Online ESL teacher 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favourite activities: I like to sing and play the ukulele, watch movies, read, and play video games. I'm into anime and I like to cosplay and attend conventions. 

Favourite Movie: The Last Unicorn, Fantasia 

Favourite colour: Pink 

Favourite Disney Character(s): Scrooge, Elsa, Rapunzel, Simba 

A little bit about myself: I'm a Disney fan, of course. I'm pretty introverted, so I like to stay in and watch movies. I like to sing and act, and I've performed in community theatre performances. I love going to Disney World when I can, and I love most of the rides. I'm really into video games and I usually game on PS4 and Switch. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Not really looking for a match, just someone to chat with. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Alicefan

renderman7 said:


> Might be, this one has become a little bloated..
> 
> I feel even local versions would help, very few single Aussies around here it seems


I agree. I'll bet over half of the people on this thread don't even post here anymore.


----------



## Alicefan

Disney Frenhines said:


> Try being single for 23 years never asked out even for coffee. But, it's not all that bad being single, I watched Hocus Pocus and Toad and Ichabod with hot chocolate tucked up in bed with no one to complain about it this Halloween


You just described my life lol.  Never get asked out, never get set up by my friends. nothing.  It's like guys don't approach women anymore. I thought having no baggage, a job, house and car would make me a catch! lol


----------



## angai379

The


----------



## krysmama2




----------



## Lawrence 1961

OregonGirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ok, so I have been reading various adult/solo threads and it has come to my attention that many of us who are single would like to meet other single folks in the hopes that maybe we might find our *match*. I figure it is a given that we are all nuts about Disney, and that we can feel relatively safe posting on Disboards.
> 
> Please no chit chatting! There is a 'singles social club' for exactly that. Thanks to the DisBoards podcast for the recent mention! Haven't heard it myself but it seems to be drawing a lot of traffic.
> 
> That said, I'd like to start the thread the specifically addresses/introduces all the single folks here who might be looking. The following can be tweaking by individual posters, but I propose this as a format:
> 
> 
> First Name: Lawrence
> 
> Location: Jacksonville, FL.
> 
> Age: 59
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown
> 
> Body Type Slim
> 
> Ethnicity: Wht
> 
> Occupation: LPS
> 
> Do you have any kids: 2 beautiful Adult Daughters and Son
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not yet
> 
> Favorite activities: whatever is fun
> 
> Favorite movie: Lots
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Ahh come on! that's to hard.
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Divorced for 5 years, this is my 6th year in Florida.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Wish I new! oh yea a must to Love Disney.
> 
> 
> I feel I should add a couple of suggestions/rules. There is no age limit to this thread, except you should probably be over 18. You should probably be single in some way, shape or form if you are going to post. I would suggest that rather than responding to posts on this thread interested people should visitor PM or befriend each other. I would also suggest that if your profile picture isn't of yourself (i.e. like mine is), it would be fun if you included a picture in your post. I hope all this sounds fair and reasonable.


----------



## Tinkerlund

First Name: Janina

Location: Finland

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Nordic/White

Occupation: Baker/Pastry chef

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No- but I love cats and animals in general

Favorite activities: Travelling! Baking - trying and creating new recipes. Enjoying a refreshing cocktail in a lounge at Disney during a hot afternoon.

Favorite movie: Depends on my mood. It's a Sophie's Choice situation when trying to pick a favourite Disney movie... I guess the movies that hold a special place in my heart are Sleeping Beauty, Aristocats, Alice in Wonderland and Pocahontas. Indiana Jones, of course.
If we're talking non-Disney: probably the Sicario and Jurassic park movies, Gentlemen prefer blondes, The Mummy, tropic thunder... Again, depending on my mood...

Favorite color: Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald and Daisy. Pocahontas. Si and Am. Tinkerbell.

A little bit about yourself: I love travelling to new places and trying the local cuisine. I love visiting all the different Disney parks (only Tokyo Disneyland and DisneySea left to visit) and going on Disney cruises.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone that likes travelling. Someone that loves Disney. Great sense of humour, easy going.


----------



## cdg121990

First Name: Andrew

Location: Texas

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/eye color: What hair? (shaved), brown 

Body type: Athletic 

ethnicity: White

Occupation: Airline industry 

Kids: nope

pets: nope

Favorite activities: Travel, ski, Netflix, enjoy life!

Favorite show: Boston Legal (I am a big fan of good dry humor)

A little bit about yourself: I am very much an analytical, logical type, and I tend to match well with more of the “feeling” types. My goal is to stay at every Disney resort (I still have a long way to go).


----------



## Coolsbreeze

First Name: Henry

Location: Ontario Canada

Age: 34

Sex: Male

Hair/eye color: Black, Brown

Body type: Average and slim

ethnicity: Asian

Occupation: Financial sector

Kids: None, but would love some one day. 

pets: None, but I have been thinking about getting a cat lately. 

Favorite activities: nature walks, outdoor hiking, gaming, and of course travelling!

Favorite movie: Too many to name but the Avenger movies, many MCU movies especially Winter Soldier, anything that can make me laugh pretty much and of course the Horrible Bosses movies. 

Favorite show: Battlebots (I love seeing bots explode and battling it out), sitcoms like Big Bang Theory and Frasier, any of the Star Trek Shows, and The Clone Wars series.  

Favorite Disney character(s): Simba.

Favorite colour: Navy Blue all the way!

A little bit about yourself: I am very much a logical person. I've always had a soft spot for Disney Parks just because the ambiance and atmosphere is always so infectiously happy and you truly feel like the happiest person on the planet when you're there. My hope is that once I can travel again I can visit Disney Parks that I have yet visited and stay at several Disney Resorts. I also love good food and I'm definitely more of an easy going person that loves to laugh about random things. 

A little bit about your ideal match: someone that likes travelling or just spending time at home. Sense of humour and easy going personality are all great personalities that I find appealing. And of course someone that loves Disney Parks especially.


----------



## JoshCLT

First Name: Josh

Location: Palm Bay, FL

Age: 39

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Green

Body Type: Avg

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Stone Refinishing Tech

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, 3 dogs

Favorite activities: Sporting events, concerts, traveling, movies, theme parks, etc...

Favorite movie: Tough one but I will go Avengers: Endgame

Favorite color(s): Black or Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Figments, Mickey, and Donald

A little bit about yourself: Just moved to Florida. I'm and Disney and Universal AP holder. I try to go to a park just about every weekend. I have 3 dogs named Mills, Kasay, and Paco. They are all friendly and sweet. I'm pretty easy going and try to stay positive in life. I have a good sense of humor. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Loves Disney obviously, honest, positive person, good sense of humor, can have fun doing anything, etc...


----------



## somecrazedfan

First Name: Dani

Location: California, moving to Maine in Sept 2021

Age: 34

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/ Blue-Green

Body Type: Average for my height I guess? I'm 5'10"

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: I work in the legal cannabis industry in California

Do you have any kids: No kids, maybe someday

Do you have any pets: Not currently, I travel a lot, but I'm totally a dog person.

Favorite activities: Disneyland, Cooking/Baking, Camping/hiking, Traveling, pretty much anything that is fun/outdoorsy I'll try at least once.

Favorite movie: Can't pick just one! Nightmare Before Christmas, 101 Dalmatians, Star Wars (original trilogy, then prequels), I can't resist Drew Barrymore/Adam Sandler rom-coms, Indiana Jones

Favorite color(s):  Aqua, Turquoise, Teal, Navy Blue (Basically all the colors with ocean vibes)

Favorite Disney character(s): Jack/Sally, Tigger, Tinkerbell, All of the Disney Dogs, Madame Leota

A little bit about yourself: I've been obsessed with Disney since I can remember. When I'm not hanging at the parks or going on a merch search, I love to cook and hang with friends/family. My travel goals include hitting up the rest of the Disney Parks worldwide, I have only been to Disneyland/DCA. I'd also like to go back to Europe/UK to see things I missed the first time around, as well as visit Africa, Asia, Australia and Canada for the first time.

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is just as into Disney as I am, loves to travel but also doesn't mind quiet moments in together, and enjoys a good challenge. A good sense of humor/positive outlook is a must, bonus points if you love to cook together while listening to Disney remixes.


----------



## beirbuddycom

somecrazedfan said:


> First Name: Dani
> 
> Location: California
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/ Blue-Green
> 
> Body Type: Average for my height I guess? I'm 5'10"
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: I work in the legal cannabis industry in California
> 
> Do you have any kids: No kids, maybe someday
> 
> Do you have any pets: Not currently, I travel a lot, but I'm totally a dog person.
> 
> Favorite activities: Disneyland, Cooking/Baking, Camping/hiking, Traveling, pretty much anything that is fun/outdoorsy I'll try at least once.
> 
> Favorite movie: Can't pick just one! Nightmare Before Christmas, 101 Dalmatians, Star Wars (original trilogy, then prequels), I can't resist Drew Barrymore/Adam Sandler rom-coms, Indiana Jones
> 
> Favorite color(s):  Aqua, Turquoise, Teal, Navy Blue (Basically all the colors with ocean vibes)
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Jack/Sally, Tigger, Tinkerbell, All of the Disney Dogs, Madame Leota
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I've been obsessed with Disney since I can remember. When I'm not hanging at the parks or going on a merch search, I love to cook and hang with friends/family. My travel goals include hitting up the rest of the Disney Parks worldwide, I have only been to Disneyland/DCA. I'd also like to go back to Europe/UK to see things I missed the first time around, as well as visit Africa, Asia, Australia and Canada for the first time.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is just as into Disney as I am, loves to travel but also doesn't mind quiet moments in together, and enjoys a good challenge. A good sense of humor/positive outlook is a must, bonus points if you love to cook together while listening to Disney remixes.



Hey Dani.  Nice to meet you.  I'm 35/m from Chicago.  I think the first time I fell in love with Disney was watching Aladdin the original on VHS when I was a kid.  I had a pretty rough childhood growing up with my dad being a bad to my mom.  But as a kid, it was a few moments of total joy where I could ignore all the chaos and just have fun.

What's your favorite thing to cook?


----------



## DisneyGem94

First Name: Gemma

Location: UK

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Green

Body Type: slim

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Cruise Operations

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: Travelling! Swimming, reading and watching Disney Movies

Favorite movie: Disney: Beauty and the Beast and Moana
Non Disney: I don't actually have a favoruite. But I love films like Speed, most Christmas films. Most action films. Not a fna of films that make me cry because I cry easily at them

Favorite color: Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Dopey and Chip

A little bit about yourself: I love my Family! They are most important. I Love Disney and cruise ships. Working for a cruise company ties in with my love for cruise ships which means I actually love my job. I spend my holiday going away and seeing new places. Love travelling too and going out

A little bit about your ideal match: Disney mad, happy and funny. Someone who can be honest about how they feel. Loves doing things and going out but also relaxing
of an evening too


----------



## The WDW 3

Alicefan said:


> You just described my life lol.  Never get asked out, never get set up by my friends. nothing.  It's like guys don't approach women anymore. I thought having no baggage, a job, house and car would make me a catch! lol



You might need to show more skin these days


----------



## intricatejewel

First Name: Julie

Location: Ohio

Age: 39

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/dark brown

Body Type: A little overweight, but fit. I walk my husky 3 miles a day

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Radiology

Do you have any kids: No kids

Do you have any pets: A husky, and recently took in 3 rescue cats 

Favorite activities: Disney World, Reading, Hiking with my dog, traveling, visiting new places

Favorite movie: any Star Wars movie, Booksmart, Just Go With It, Serenity

Favorite color(s): Red or dark blue- add some sparkle and you’ve got my attention (Holo Taco)

Favorite Disney character(s): Tinker Bell, Moana, Tiana and Aladdin 

A little bit about yourself: I enjoy being able to bring my husky, Juneau, with me on any adventure hiking.  Most of all, I feel recharged whenever I get a chance to visit Disney World, solo or otherwise.  I love traveling to new places and experiencing different cultures and experiences. I love trying new foods and experiencing new things.  Work hard, play harder, is my philosophy. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is interested in Disney and open to traveling. He must love animals and generally be kind and understanding.  I love to laugh and need someone who enjoys finding the funny things in life. There is no set criteria.  When you know, you know.


----------



## The WDW 3

Ok, here we go...

I’m 43 years old from Pennsylvania (Philly Suburbs / Bucks County) I am recently single. I don’t know, maybe I come with a little baggage. My life is pretty much an open book here, so you can find out about me. I would love a Disney friend. I’m a nice guy, funny, kind, and a good cook. Message me if you want to know more.


----------



## Arielfan98

Age: 24 (Interested in no one older than 32 please)

Sex: F (Interested in males only)

Hair/Eye Color: Light brown naturally (but I've died it a merlot red)/green

Body Type: I'm considered average weight and I'm on the petite side as I'm 5'2"

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Army Veteran. I work some part time jobs.

Do you have any kids: No kids

Do you have any pets: An Italian Greyhound puppy named Arthur who is the light of my life <3 

Favorite activities: Disney World, hiking, all things dogs, Taylor Swift, Youtube/Netflix/Hulu

Favorite movie: The Wrong Missy and for a Disney film I love The Little Mermaid.

Favorite color(s): Pink, blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Can you guess  It's Ariel! 

A little bit about yourself: I recently left the Army and am always looking for new adventures and hobbies. I have an excellent support system of friends and a love for nature and dogs. My favorite music is Taylor Swift, but I listen to all kinds of music ranging from the B52's to Drake. I have a bachelor's degree in English and I occasionally write poems. 

A little bit about your ideal match: My ideal match is someone who is kind, understanding and patient. I would hope that he can use words of affirmation to sweep me off my feet (ie. tell me I'm beautiful, intelligent, etc.) as that is my love language. I am loyal and I hope he is too and together we can work towards growing something that might last a lifetime. I would also hope my match is more on the conservative side of the political spectrum, not strictly religious, and does not smoke of any kind.


----------



## onegai

I guess I'll try my hand at this too.

First Name:  Henry

Location:  Orlando, FL (formerly West Virginia and NYC)

Age: 44

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Black/Brown

Body Type:  Avg

Ethnicity:  Asian

Occupation:  Financial at a Higher Education Institution

Do you have any kids:  Nope

Do you have any pets:  Nope

Favorite activities:   I love to travel and of course I love going to Disney parks.  I love to watch TV and movies.  I like to board game and some video games.  My favorite sports are baseball, football, and basketball but I'm too clumsy to play so I am more of a voyeur lol.

Favorite movie:  Hard to say but one of my favorite comedies of all time is Zoolander.

Favorite color(s):  Bright Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s):  I love Ariel but have always loved Marvel.  But Ariel is my first love lol.

A little bit about yourself:  I've been a divorcee the last four years and originally a transplant from NYC (born and raised).  I enjoy both the fast pace of a large city as well as the slower pace of more rural areas (hence West Virginia).  Moved to Orlando to be closer to Disney after being stuck in the house for the last 18 months.  I enjoy talking and listening.  I am pretty flexible and easy-going and love to travel however I'm not the biggest fan of solo travel.  I've been to WDW a few times, Tokyo Disneyland and Sea, and Disneyland.  I hope to explore the other Disney Parks in the near future.  I enjoy sharing my new experiences with others.  My job has basically transitioned to remote work so I'm looking to spread my wings a bit more since I've basically locked myself in during the pandemic.

A little bit about your ideal match:  Someone who is open minded and likes to travel and explore new cultures and cuisine.  I'm looking for a friend as well as a companion, but I'll settle for a friend as well.  Hope to hear from people soon!  Thanks!


----------



## La Tomate

First Name: Wendy

Location: Ontario, Canada

Age: 46

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Green/Brown

Body Type: Pooh sized, but working on it

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Destroying the egos of SW Developers.

Do you have any kids: 2; one elementary aged, one middle school aged

Do you have any pets: Mylo the cat

Favorite activities: Crafting - recently picking up wood carving/whittling, and rediscovered my love for painting minis. I also knit, sew, play xbox, love scratch cooking - but I don't need someone who has the hobbies, but can appreciate that I will nerd out about them every now and then, and happily receive a pair of socks or a spoon  

Favorite movie: Rogue One. Come fight me...  hahahahaha. Also good ol' Indiana Jones, Back to the Future. And Musicals - which just so happens to encompass 80% of the Disney catalogue.

Favorite color(s): Deep jewel colours - purple, dark green, burgundy.

Favorite Disney character(s): Lumiere, Max, I like the sidekicks
A little bit about yourself: Divorced - kids are with me 99% of the time. I work, and I play. I love creativity - I love the little touches that Disney brings. I love art and rustic and handmade - but I also love wi-fi and my xbox  I don't read enough, but I keep buying books. I read recipe books, and smell newly bought yarn. Kids and I tent camp, but we sure love a cruiseline bed  

A little bit about your ideal match: I'm looking for similar aged - similar vibe - Disney companion. People who GET the draw of Disney and why we get so teary eye'd about fireworks over a castle. Why hearing the blast from a Cruiseline gives me goosebumps. So I'm looking for friends first - and what follows should happen organically. A love connection would be awesome, of course I'd like that - sure! ... but it's a pandemic - who knows when I can leave the country again.... so starting simple and adding on from there seems like the best idea


----------



## GorshGoofy

First Name:  RAY

Location:  Alabama ~ a short drive away from THE University ~  Roll Tide

Age:  Old Guy ~ 65

Sex:  Male

Hair/Eye Color:  Salt and Pepper  Black and White/Grey

Body Type:  Short 5'2" and fluffy ~ bariatric surgery planned for this fall

Ethnicity:  Caucasian

Occupation:  Retired Christian Minister

Do you have any kids: 2 adult kids I'm very proud of, 1 lovely and intelligent daughter in law, and 3 incredible grandsons

Do you have any pets:  Not right now.  I'm missing my chow-mix Lily, and my black Lab Bullet. (RIP)

Favorite activities:  Disney, Reading, On my bucket list ... sailing the Bahamas

Favorite movie:  too many to list ...  Harry Potter, The Matrix, John Wick, Marvel, Some of the Star Wars and Star Trek films, Signs, ... and ... (dare I say it) ... Sleepless in Seattle, You've Got Mail, and Hallmark's Pearl in Paradise

Favorite color(s):  The azure green of clear seawater rolling on to a white sandy beach beneath a canopy of green palm trees.

Favorite Disney character(s):  Mickey is my hero.  Goofy is my comedic avatar

A little bit about yourself:  Divorced twice.  First wife got homesick for the mid-west.  Second wife refused to get homesick.  Recent retirement and Covid lockdown was too much.  So be it. 
I'm a Myers Briggs INTJ which means I gain energy by being alone and I look at the world through a rational/thoughtful/logical lens.  At the same time I have a quirky sense of humor  and am known as "the crazy uncle" by my family.  I have traveled halfway around the world -- from the walls of the Imperial Palace in Tokyo and the shopping center of Ginza to the walls of Jerusalem and the pyramids of Giza.  I've taken two DCL cruises to the Bahamas as well.  I wonder if there are more horizons for me to cross.  One of my dreams is to learn to sail and buy a sailboat and as Tennyson wrote to "sail beyond the sunset and the baths of all the western stars ...."

A little bit about your ideal match:  You'll be unique ... a woman of faith and intelligence ...........


----------



## ShelATX

Great idea for a thread. Best wishes for a lot of Disney matches.


----------



## footballmouse

First Name: Jenny
Location: Cincinnati, OH
Age: 52
Sex: F
Hair/Eye Color: brown w/highlights / brown eyes
Body Type: 5’9" 
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Occupation: medical secretary
Do you have any kids: 3 grown sons
Do you have any pets: 2 dogs and 4 cats (I'm a sucker for strays) 
Favorite activities: watching TV, walking, starting to redo furniture, trying to get into the Peleton exercising but can't get motivated, working in my yard
Favorite movie: Disney movie-Beauty and the Beast / nonDisney-The Proposal, Grease
Favorite color(s): black, blue, purple (sounds like a bad bruise) 
Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy, Jack Sparrow 
A little bit about yourself: I enjoy going out to dinner, outdoor activities like walking, bike riding (not camping), like going to the beach, work a lot (2 jobs ), I like sports, except for the NBA, love going to MLB games (go Reds), I'm a bit sarcastic.
A little bit about your ideal match: A guy who enjoys conversation, going to Disney, can tolerate pets


----------



## Valbot

First Name: Val

Location: Illinois

Age: 37

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Law Enforcement/Government 

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: 1 dog. Corgi

Favorite activities: traveling, bike riding, Disney, sci fi/old school horror movies 

Favorite movie: Alien

Favorite color(s): Green 

Favorite Disney character(s): Goofy stitch 

A little bit about yourself: I work alot, so I can travel. Focused on relocating to Florida or Tennessee. 

A little bit about your ideal match: a guy with a sense of humor and enjoys to travel.


----------



## Naxer

First Name: Lou

Location: Michigan

Age: Another Old Bear, 57 (I guess I should point out I'm gay?)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Grey Bald, Green bedroom eyes

Body Type: 6'2, an aging tall bear

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Don't ask

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: A dog and a cat

Favorite activities: Walking, really. Researching trips. Reading, really. A nice Manhattan.

Favorite movie: Moonstruck. Cabaret. A cynical romantic.

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck.

A little bit about yourself: Too smart for my own good. I like being single. I just like to spend time with someone who likes the finer things (in a middle class way). Traveling solo, and it doesn't bother me. A companion is just additional good times.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone looking to spend some time together.


----------



## Diana ZP

Sora321 said:


> So.... I thought I'd give this a try. I am looking for a friend/someone to chat with and nothing romantic at this time. I'm painfully shy and have a bit of a hard time making friends, so I'm trying to reach out of my comfort zone.
> 
> First Name: Message me and we can exchange names.
> 
> Location: Canada
> 
> Age: 31 (32 in April this year)
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/eye colour: Blonde/blue
> 
> Body type: Uh, curvy? Maybe?
> 
> Ethnicity: Caucasian
> 
> Occupation: Guest services and Online ESL teacher
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: No
> 
> Favourite activities: I like to sing and play the ukulele, watch movies, read, and play video games. I'm into anime and I like to cosplay and attend conventions.
> 
> Favourite Movie: The Last Unicorn, Fantasia
> 
> Favourite colour: Pink
> 
> Favourite Disney Character(s): Scrooge, Elsa, Rapunzel, Simba
> 
> A little bit about myself: I'm a Disney fan, of course. I'm pretty introverted, so I like to stay in and watch movies. I like to sing and act, and I've performed in community theatre performances. I love going to Disney World when I can, and I love most of the rides. I'm really into video games and I usually game on PS4 and Switch.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Not really looking for a match, just someone to chat with.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Ok I have to say you are the first person that I have seen that likes the Last Unicorn- Peter S Beagle is one of my favorite authors and a really great person!  I was on here with my friend, looking for a friend/match for him, saw this and I had to reply.


----------



## Sora321

Diana ZP said:


> Ok I have to say you are the first person that I have seen that likes the Last Unicorn- Peter S Beagle is one of my favorite authors and a really great person!  I was on here with my friend, looking for a friend/match for him, saw this and I had to reply.



Glad you like it as well! I have the Unicorn tattooed on my shoulder. It's nice to see more fans; we are too few and far between


----------



## jvaleri1

First Name:  Jennifer

Location:  Southern New Jersey

Age:  46

Sex:  Female

Hair/Eye Color:  Brown with blond hilights / Blue

Body Type:  Average

Ethnicity:  Caucasian (german, irish, italian)

Occupation:  Client Service Manager for Managed Internet Service Provider

Do you have any kids:  Yes, 24 year old son

Do you have any pets: 2 dogs

Favorite activities:  Walking, reading, movies, DISNEY of course

Favorite movie:  Homeward Bound or Lion King

Favorite color(s):  Green

Favorite Disney character(s):  Tigger and Winnie the Pooh

A little bit about yourself:  Divorced single mom of a 24 year old boy.  Love everything Disney.  Enjoy traveling, cooking, reading, being outdoors doing just about anything

A little bit about your ideal match: Like minded Disney fan that is looking for someone to share the next chapter of their life with.  Ideally no more than 5 years younger or 10 years older than I am.  Must love Disney, dogs and traveling.  Please be over your divorce if you had one and also financially stable.


----------



## DisneyClassicFan

Trying this again as I posted a year ago and not much happened. 

First Name: Ashley

Location: Texas

Age: 36

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Brown/Brown

Body Type: Average, maybe a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: half-white, half-Mexican

Occupation: Assistant to Maintenance Manager

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: A dog

Favorite Activities: watching movies, arts & crafts, baking, cooking 

Favorite Movie: Well this is a Disney forum so Mary Poppins, Tangled, Inside Out, Enchanted, Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney Character(s): Bert (Mary Poppins), Fear (Inside Out), Belle, Rapunzel

A little bit about yourself: I'm shy and quiet until you get to know me then I open up more. I like anything Old Hollywood and classic movies and sitcoms and of course Disney. I enjoy cooking and baking. I'm interested in learning how to knit and sew, speak French, learn ASL, play tennis and golf. 

A little bit about my match: Let's see, a sense of humor is good, kind hearted and caring. Obviously someone who likes Disney.


----------



## SonnyEclipsesSpaceAngel

*First Name: Melissa*
_*
Location: Coral Springs, FL

Age: 32

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel/Blue Black

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: American Caucasion

Occupation: Stock Associate at a Grocery Store

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite Activities: Dancing, Singing, Traveling and anything Disney lol

Favorite Movie: Hard to choose alot of great Disney movies out there  

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney Character(s): Too many to list 

A little bit about yourself: I am sweet, kind, down to earth, loving, caring, loyal, honest, respectful, trustworthy and I have a great personality and sense of humor. I love all things Disney from Theme Parks to Movies and Shows. Very hardworking and enjoy the beach, mall, movies, car shows, sporting events, theme parks, traveling, fishing, boating, hiking and biking. I love to try all types of foods where if I had the chance I would visit Epcot during Food & Wine Festivals. I listen to all kinds of music as well....which my favorite is some music from the parks. It always gets me by when I listen to it at work. 
*_
*A little bit about my match: He must love Disney, he should have a great head on his shoulders. An amazing personality and sense of humor is a plus. Knows what he wants in life. All in all I want him to never be afraid to be himself around me. I would love to hear from you...feel free to shoot me a message anytime ❤*


----------



## Diana ZP

Sora321 said:


> Glad you like it as well! I have the Unicorn tattooed on my shoulder. It's nice to see more fans; we are too few and far between


Oh that would be a great tat!


----------



## My Grandpa

Oh you Disney~Crazy kids!!!  I have a 21 year old Grandson to hang with. Where is the Seniors Section?!?


----------



## CanoeRower

You can add me to the list of posters whose foray into this thread was more than a decade ago and still single.




First Name: Chris

Location: USA (being vague here because I am willing to move for the right Minnie)

Age: 37

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Slender. Working on being more skinnylean than skinnyfat, 5'11"

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Finance

Do you have any kids:  No

Do you have any pets:  Cat

Favorite activities: jogging, traveling, trivia, baseball, board games

Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White & Mickey

A little bit about yourself: Strait arrow: vegetarian, don't smoke or drink. Also childfree and staying that way. Love trivia, baseball, traveling, jogging. I've been to four disneys around the globe, only missing the Chinese parks. Prefer documentaries to movies; honestly not into fiction in books/tv/film.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to travel, especially to disney parks. Only looking for women that don't want kids, and would like a woman at least "close to" vegetarian/vegan lifestyle. Maybe someone who eats a little meat but is still a treehugger/into animal rights. Don't mind starting something long distance or moving in the future.


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 31

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Assistant Manager for a hardware store

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: I personally do not, but my parents have two dogs.

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Attending sports games.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theaters Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. I have done three Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Reviving my profile and attempting to revive my love life here. 

First Name: Melissa

Location: Indiana

Age: 38

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Brown

Body Type: Chubby/curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Bookkeeping

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Dog

Favorite activities: Traveling, Planning travel, thinking about traveling....haha. Also, baking, trying new recipes. Watching sports. Watching Youtube. 

Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Woody

A little bit about yourself: Sensitive, silly, Disney lover. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Just a guy looking to have fun, who can put up with my brand of silly/crazy.


----------



## Disneyfan71

First Name: Bill

Location: North Carolina 

Age: 49 (50 in December)

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average (ish)...fluffy  

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Pharmacy Technician

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes (A dog)

Favorite activities: Being outdoors, going to movies, bowling, shooting pool, going to Disneyworld, Photography, Swimming

Favorite movie: The Breakfast Club

Favorite color(s): Blue and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey Mouse, Pluto, Goofy, Donald Duck, Minnie Mouse, Cinderella, Snow White, Ariel

A little bit about yourself: I am 49, and divorced. No kids.  I love all things Disney and am planning on going sometime in 2022.  Or early 2023 but we shall see.  I am passionate about so many things...you just have to ask me  

A little bit about your ideal match: Looking for someone that I can hopefully talk to and get to know better.  And just take things from there.  I am looking for long term though.


----------



## Disneyfan71

mmackeymouse said:


> Reviving my profile and attempting to revive my love life here.
> 
> First Name: Melissa
> 
> Location: Indiana
> 
> Age: 38
> 
> Sex: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown
> 
> Body Type: Chubby/curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Bookkeeping
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Dog
> 
> Favorite activities: Traveling, Planning travel, thinking about traveling....haha. Also, baking, trying new recipes. Watching sports. Watching Youtube.
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Cinderella, Woody
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Sensitive, silly, Disney lover.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Just a guy looking to have fun, who can put up with my brand of silly/crazy.


Nice to meet you


----------



## Disneyfan71

jvaleri1 said:


> First Name:  Jennifer
> 
> Location:  Southern New Jersey
> 
> Age:  46
> 
> Sex:  Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:  Brown with blond hilights / Blue
> 
> Body Type:  Average
> 
> Ethnicity:  Caucasian (german, irish, italian)
> 
> Occupation:  Client Service Manager for Managed Internet Service Provider
> 
> Do you have any kids:  Yes, 24 year old son
> 
> Do you have any pets: 2 dogs
> 
> Favorite activities:  Walking, reading, movies, DISNEY of course
> 
> Favorite movie:  Homeward Bound or Lion King
> 
> Favorite color(s):  Green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):  Tigger and Winnie the Pooh
> 
> A little bit about yourself:  Divorced single mom of a 24 year old boy.  Love everything Disney.  Enjoy traveling, cooking, reading, being outdoors doing just about anything
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Like minded Disney fan that is looking for someone to share the next chapter of their life with.  Ideally no more than 5 years younger or 10 years older than I am.  Must love Disney, dogs and traveling.  Please be over your divorce if you had one and also financially stable.


It's nice to meet you.  I LOVE Disney...Dogs and traveling as well.


----------



## dtl62

JWeston8716 said:


> First Name: Janna
> 
> Looking for: Someone who loves Disney and likes to talk about it, at this point not looking to find a "match", just a pen pal of sorts
> 
> Location: Maine
> 
> Home Park: WDW
> 
> Age: 43
> 
> Gender: F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Hazel
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Occupation: Project Management/Finance Support
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes, they are 18 and 20. One lives with me part time. Both are in college.
> 
> Do you have any pets: Two cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Exercise (ok this isn't a favorite, but it's something I do everyday whether I want to or not), reading, crafting, planning Disney trips
> 
> Favorite movie: I can't just pick one. Frozen, Frozen II, Tangled, most of the Marvel movies
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Rapunzel
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Love Disney - I have a trip booked for my kids and I for June 2021. My kids are in college and I have a lot of free time these days. I'm in the process of getting divorced (well, mostly done, the hearing is set for 11/9/20) and really just looking for someone who get the Disney excitement to chat about Disney with as I plan my 2021 t


----------



## TonyCnLV

First Name: Tony

Location: Las Vegas 

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Short, athletic 

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Retail Manager 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes I have two heavy pugs 

Favorite activities: Besides everything Disney hahaha, I enjoy baseball, anything Harry Potter, reading a good book, drinking way too much coffee and I run every day

Favorite movie: Disney: Toy Story, Inside Out, Big Hero 6 (you dont see many people say that ) Non Disney: is there such a thing?, just kidding i love Interstellar or anything that involves space  

Favorite color(s): Blue blue and more blue 

Favorite Disney character(s): Max (A Goofy movie) or Miguel from Coco 

A little bit about yourself: Ok so first off, this feels a bit like the profiles I made on AOL back in the day haha....and I'm here for it. I'm pretty goofy and by my looks you wouldnt guess that not only am I a huge Disney and HP fan, but I've been around the world to the disney parks and I own DVC. I'm pretty quiet and reserved, but Disney is the one place where I feel like myself and enjoy every minute that I'm there. Even though my two favorite characters are listed above, I'd say my personality is most like a mix of Russell from UP and Woody from Toy Story

A little bit about your ideal match: A Disney nerd like myself. Also a male haha just want to be clear about that! I visit WDW usually 2-3 times a year, and I live near Disneyland so it's easy for me to go there whenever I'm free but thats more spontaneous. 

Anyways, I have no idea if this will amount to anything, but if you see this and want to say hi, feel free


----------



## Horizons1990

First Name: Alex

Location: Orlando

Age: 30

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Environmental Specialist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes (A dog)

Favorite activities: Being outdoors, fishing, exercising, and of course visiting the theme parks.

Favorite movie: Jurassic Park

Favorite color(s): All of them

Favorite Disney character(s): The classic Goofy character used in those sports cartoons.

A little bit about yourself: Somewhat new to the area. Love staying active and discovering new and fun places to visit. 

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is positive and also loves staying active. Orlando is a fun place and I'd love to share it with someone. Health and fitness are important to me so it would be to have someone to share that with too.


----------



## Travisty

Its been a few years so lets try this again. 

First Name: Travis

Location: Connecticut

Age: 35

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Black

Body Type: a few extra pounds

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Cast Member / Television

Do you have any kids: no kids

Do you have any pets: No pets

Favorite activities: I love going golfing, going to movies, being outdoors, photography. I'm always up for trying something new.

Favorite movie: I'm a big fan of the Pirates movies.

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): I would have to say goofy

A little bit about yourself: I'm a down to earth and opened minded person. I love trying out new things and going on random adventures. I started working for the company about 7 years ago and now I'm hooked.

A little bit about your ideal match: Some one who has a sense of humor. I have a big sense of humor so that is a big plus.


----------



## jpholic

First Name: Joe

Location: North Carolina (sometimes Orlando)

Age: 40

Sex: Dude

Orientation: Gay

Hair/Eye Color: Hazel Green

Body Type: 6'0 thick/athletic 

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Land Rep for a Utilities Company

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: Being social with friends, I play on a travel softball team, vacationing to new places, exploring and spelunking.

Favorite movie:
Disney - Hercules, Emperor's New Groove, Coco, Moana
Non Disney - Jurassic Park (childhood fave), Straight Talk(really anything Dolly), Lord of the Rings Trilogy(The Two Towers)

Favorite color(s): depends on the setting but I gravitate towards cool colors (blues, grays, greens)

Favorite Disney character(s): Yzma, Hades, HeiHei

A little bit about yourself: Fun fact, I met my first partner on The Dis way way back in 2002/2003. He might still be on in the forums and if he stumbles across the post my soul will leave my body from embarrassment. Beyond being overly dramatic I'm a funny guy who is just out there looking for his other half. Good job, good friends, just need the good guy. I enjoy Disney but probably consider myself more of a Universal fan. I am well versed in the ways of Disney as I worked for the company for over a decade before relocating to NC. Vacationing at Disney? Great! I'll enjoy myself, love the atmosphere and experiences but will most likely end up at one of the fun restaurant bars and partaking in delicious foods and libations. Nomad Lounge is currently a fave.

A little bit about your ideal match: 
Probably easy going, humorous, committed, willing to take a chance and open to meeting someone, distance isn't really a issue for me (airplanes, trains and cars exist), love for theme parks but also wants to explore outside of that world. Nearish in age but not a deal breaker. Active is a plus. Non smoker is very important.


Okay... so, like, do I leave a glass slipper or something as a calling card?


----------



## Smokehouse 365

OregonGirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ok, so I have been reading various adult/solo threads and it has come to my attention that many of us who are single would like to meet other single folks in the hopes that maybe we might find our *match*. I figure it is a given that we are all nuts about Disney, and that we can feel relatively safe posting on Disboards.
> 
> Please no chit chatting! There is a 'singles social club' for exactly that. Thanks to the DisBoards podcast for the recent mention! Haven't heard it myself but it seems to be drawing a lot of traffic.
> 
> That said, I'd like to start the thread the specifically addresses/introduces all the single folks here who might be looking. The following can be tweaking by individual posters, but I propose this as a format:
> 
> 
> First Name:
> 
> Location:
> 
> Age:
> 
> Sex:
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:
> 
> Body Type:
> 
> Ethnicity:
> 
> Occupation:
> 
> Do you have any kids:
> 
> Do you have any pets:
> 
> Favorite activities:
> 
> Favorite movie:
> 
> Favorite color(s):
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s):
> 
> A little bit about yourself:
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match:
> 
> 
> I feel I should add a couple of suggestions/rules. There is no age limit to this thread, except you should probably be over 18. You should probably be single in some way, shape or form if you are going to post. I would suggest that rather than responding to posts on this thread interested people should visitor PM or befriend each other. I would also suggest that if your profile picture isn't of yourself (i.e. like mine is), it would be fun if you included a picture in your post. I hope all this sounds fair and reasonable.


Brian Strom, Pine Bush, NY, 56 years old, Caucasian, male, light brown hair,blue eyes, average body, Tire Technician and Disney Travel Agent, 3 grown kids, no pets,anything outdoors, love all Disney movies,favorite color is blue, Winnie the Pooh,Mickey Mouse, oh heck all the characters. I'm the kind of person that cares more about others than myself. Someone who will take me for me.


----------



## OmegaxWk

First Name: J

Location: New York City
Age: 29

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Brown, with Brown Eyes

Body Type: average

Ethnicity: Hispanic/Greek

Occupation: Margin Trader

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Cats

Favorite activities: Working out, building computers

Favorite movie: Too many

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck!

A little bit about yourself: Down to earth and very friendly. You can say I am overall a great person to be around. :]

Ideal match: She has to enjoy theme parks as much as I do!  Someone willing to travel with me.

Plan on traveling solo sometime this year or early next year. Would love to meet someone during this time or even plan a trip/vacation together


----------



## Alphaburrito

First Name: Britt

Location: Southern California (pretty close to Disneyland)

Age: 22

Sex:F

Hair/Eye Color: currently Brown/ Purple and blue

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Hispanic 

Occupation: Sewing instructor

Do you have any kids: No but I love kids!

Do you have any pets: One cat, the light of my world

Favorite activities: Sewing, going to Disney, playing video games, and playing with my cat

Favorite movie: Don’t know, maybe Guardians Vol. 2 right now? Or the original beauty and the beast is a classic.

Favorite color(s): Blue/green

Favorite Disney character(s): Too many! I love Belle and Rey (if we’re counting Star Wars)

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney and I love traveling, I also love my job. If you’ve seen Psych I’m pretty much a mix of Shawn Spencer and Juliet O’Hara. If you haven’t, well I can have some insane tendencies but overall im level headed and looking to do what’s right.

A little bit about your ideal match: Has to love theme parks, or at least Disney. Also preferably also an animal lover. Someone to bounce ideas off of but also can pull back when it counts.


----------



## RingABelle

First Name: Claire

Location: Northern CA

Age: 29

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: A little extra

Ethnicity: Mix

Occupation: Cashier

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Cats & A Dog

Favorite activities: Listening to music, drawing, dancing & going to Disneyland

Favorite movie: Beauty and the Beast

Favorite color(s): Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Belle & Mulan

A little bit about yourself: I love Disney and my cats. My favorite ride is Pirates. I am a very family-oriented person. I would like to get married one day. I at some point want to raise children.

A little bit about your ideal match: Loves Disney, especially Disneyland. Ready to settle down. Communicative and generally easy going. Likes driving and adores cats.


----------



## renderman7

A new year, so time for an updated listing here.. hopefully some more local folks get on board as well..

First Name: Luke

Location: Victoria, Australia

Age: 37

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Grey

Body Type: Tall and solid

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Data and reporting analyst

Do you have any kids: None

Do you have any pets: None

Favorite activities: Reading, gaming, walking, watching YouTube videos about the Disney parks

Favorite movie: Jurassic Park and Who Framed Roger Rabbit

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Donald Duck

A little bit about yourself: A disney fan from downunder, love a good story no matter the medium. Pretty basic apart from that, like good food, quiet places and great company

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who loves Disney, including going to the parks, as well as someone who is happy to just spend a few hours relaxing by a hotel pool just as much. A sense of humour would be amazing, as well as someone who knows what they are after.

The picture attached is me trying to look deep.. it didn't pan out as I had planned.. lol


----------



## Ryoukoe

First Name: Vallee 

Location: Michigan

Age: 40

Sex: F

Hair/Eye Color: Blue Eyes / Brown Hair

Body Type: Plus Size

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Data Management Specialist

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes, I have a westie, named Blue.

Favorite activities: Camping, trying out new restaurants, going to Disney World, watching Youtube, playing Diablo.

Favorite movie: More into biographies and such, but my favorites are Emperor's New Groove, All Aadam's Family movies, and recently loving Encanto.

Favorite color(s): Purple or Pink

Favorite Disney character(s): Kuzco and Yzma

A little bit about yourself: I am here for the food! I love to try out new restaurants and eat different things, its one of my favorite things about going to Disney World. I love to have fun, not really into the drama and family is really important to me. I love to travel and love the idea of part-time van or camper life!

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to have a good time and is willing to not take themselves too seriously. Someone who is flexible and a good communicator.


----------



## sowetanamerican

.


----------



## DianaMB333

Updating this post


First Name: Diana
Location: Dallas Ft Worth area
Age: 46
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye Color: brown
Body Type: normal, curvy, healthy
Ethnicity: Latin
Occupation: project management at a multinational company
Do you have any kids: no
Do you have any pets: no

Favorite activities: walking, reading, movies, watching and attending nba/tennis games

Favorite movie: About Time

Favorite color(s): All

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: born in Colombia, love dancing and Disney trips, successful at career, love working, family oriented, my niece is center of the universe LOL (bit of a Disney fan too), happy, positive thinker, smart, emotionally healthy too,

A little bit about your ideal match: 45-50, happy, positive thinker, healthy, caring, sincere, down to earth, dancing partner, travel partner


----------



## disneymerlady

So grateful I found this thread and to see some recent posts! Hellllooo Disney lovers! I love making new Disney friends! ❤

First Name: Abbey
Location: Michigan 
Age: 33
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye Color: Brown ombre blonde
Body Type: Curvy
Ethnicity: White
Occupation: Lending Manager
Do you have any kids: No, I love littles but no desire to have any of my own.
Do you have any pets: Yes, a sweet little soul named Louie.

Favorite activities: Anything to do with the water - I'm a merlady. Walking, reading, yoga, food (I'm such a foodie!), Disney parks = ❤. I also love Universal because I'm a big Harry Potter fan! #Hufflepuff 

Favorite movie: Bridesmaids always makes me laugh. Elf is a close second!

Favorite color(s): Pink 

Favorite Disney character(s): Ariel 

A little bit about yourself: I'm a caregiver to my Mom, who suffers from a lengthy list of health issues. Mental and physical health is so important to me because of this. I'm a positive, hard working individual... who's favorite place to escape life's chaos is Disney World! I love posting my Ear collection for Minnie Ear Monday, to brighten people's start to their week.

A little bit about your ideal match: someone who can support my ambitious goal of expanding my Disney Ear collection with no judgment LOL. In all seriousness, just be a kind human who is working on yourself! Life is a journey and a positive attitude and a great support system help us get through the challenging days. Have goals, take care of yourself and remember, love is love! 

Hope to hear from <you> soon!


----------



## Maddiea333

CanoeRower said:


> You can add me to the list of posters whose foray into this thread was more than a decade ago and still single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Name: Chris
> 
> Location: USA (being vague here because I am willing to move for the right Minnie)
> 
> Age: 37
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: Brown
> 
> Body Type: Slender. Working on being more skinnylean than skinnyfat, 5'11"
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Finance
> 
> Do you have any kids:  No
> 
> Do you have any pets:  Cat
> 
> Favorite activities: jogging, traveling, trivia, baseball, board games
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Snow White & Mickey
> 
> A little bit about yourself: Strait arrow: vegetarian, don't smoke or drink. Also childfree and staying that way. Love trivia, baseball, traveling, jogging. I've been to four disneys around the globe, only missing the Chinese parks. Prefer documentaries to movies; honestly not into fiction in books/tv/film.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who likes to travel, especially to disney parks. Only looking for women that don't want kids, and would like a woman at least "close to" vegetarian/vegan lifestyle. Maybe someone who eats a little meat but is still a treehugger/into animal rights. Don't mind starting something long distance or moving in the future.


Well hello there


----------



## CanoeRower

Maddiea333 said:


> Well hello there


I tried to PM you and the forum wouldn't let me


----------



## KristieK13

First Name: Kristie

Location: Southern Ontario, Canada

Age: 34

Sex: Female

Hair/Eye Color: dark blonde/blue

Body Type: Curvy

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Financial Crime Intelligence

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Yes (a corgi called Archie)

Favorite activities: Traveling (and planning), pubs & patios, yoga, baking, watching true crime docs

Favorite movie: The Truman Show

Favorite color(s): Blue & green

Favorite Disney character(s): Chip n Dale & Daisy

A little bit about yourself: I'm often told that I wear my heart on my sleeve. I am a passionate person- when I like something, I like it a LOT. I am equal parts serious (especially when it comes to my career) and silly. I would describe myself as a "reserved adventurer"- I love to experience new things but I am not a thrill seeker (I have never been on a roller coaster and despite my love for travel and frequent flights, I absolutely hate flying).

A little bit about your ideal match: You're on a Disney forum so thats clearly already covered, but I am attracted to men who are easy going and fun. I love to laugh but also want to be able to have intelligent conversations. Looking for someone who can match my ambitious and spirited nature but also spend an entire Saturday on the couch with coffee, snacks, and Netflix.


----------



## renderman7

KristieK13 said:


> First Name: Kristie



Hello there


----------



## Jessiekate

KristieK13 said:


> First Name: Kristie
> 
> Location: Southern Ontario, Canada
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Sex: Female
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: dark blonde/blue
> 
> Body Type: Curvy
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: Financial Crime Intelligence
> 
> Do you have any kids: No
> 
> Do you have any pets: Yes (a corgi called Archie)
> 
> Favorite activities: Traveling (and planning), pubs & patios, yoga, baking, watching true crime docs
> 
> Favorite movie: The Truman Show
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue & green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Chip n Dale
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I'm often told that I wear my heart on my sleeve. I am a passionate person- when I like something, I like it a LOT. I am equal parts serious (especially when it comes to my career) and silly. I would describe myself as a "reserved adventurer"- I love to experience new things but I am not a thrill seeker (I have never been on a roller coaster and despite my love for travel and frequent flights, I absolutely hate flying).
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: You're on a Disney forum so thats clearly already covered, but I am attracted to men who are easy going and fun. I love to laugh but also want to be able to have intelligent conversations. Looking for someone who can match my ambitious and spirited nature but also spend an entire Saturday on the couch with coffee, snacks, and Netflix.


Hi Kristie! 

My name is Jessie, I’m 28(F) from Australia. I know that this is supposed to be a dating area but I’ve just moved to the Toronto area this week and am looking to make some friends who love Disney!! I’d love to catch up!

Jessie xx


----------



## KristieK13

Jessiekate said:


> Hi Kristie!
> 
> My name is Jessie, I’m 28(F) from Australia. I know that this is supposed to be a dating area but I’ve just moved to the Toronto area this week and am looking to make some friends who love Disney!! I’d love to catch up!
> 
> Jessie xx


Hi Jessie!

I live about 2 hours away from Toronto but would still love to connect! I don't seem to be able to private message you, are you able to send me a private message?


----------



## Jessiekate

KristieK13 said:


> Hi Jessie!
> 
> I live about 2 hours away from Toronto but would still love to connect! I don't seem to be able to private message you, are you able to send me a private message?


Hi Kristie! Sorry I've been distracted with moving and everything  I can't message you either but my insta is  if you want to message me there!


----------



## BrianL

Jessiekate said:


> Hi Kristie! Sorry I've been distracted with moving and everything  I can't message you either....



You need to have 10 posts on the DIS before you can PM. Just post a few more messages.


----------



## onegai

Just repostng since I'm now relocated to Orlando.  Not necessarily looking for anything romantic.  I realized that while I have been enjoying the freedom of going to the parks solo, I do miss sharing the experiences with others, so if you want a new friend or Disney parkner, hit me up.

First Name: Henry

Location: Orlando, FL (formerly West Virginia and NYC)

Age: 44

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Black/Brown

Body Type: Avg

Ethnicity: Asian

Occupation: Financial at a Higher Education Institution

Do you have any kids: Nope

Do you have any pets: Nope

Favorite activities: I love to travel and of course I love going to Disney parks. I love to watch TV and movies. I like to board game and some video games. My favorite sports are baseball, football, and basketball but I'm too clumsy to play so I am more of a voyeur lol.

Favorite movie: Hard to say but one of my favorite comedies of all time is Zoolander.

Favorite color(s): Bright Yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): I love Ariel but have always loved Marvel. But Ariel is my first love lol.

A little bit about yourself: I've been a divorcee the last four years and originally a transplant from NYC (born and raised). I enjoy both the fast pace of a large city as well as the slower pace of more rural areas (hence West Virginia). Moved to Orlando to be closer to Disney after being stuck in the house for the last 18 months. I enjoy talking and listening. I am pretty flexible and easy-going and love to travel however I'm not the biggest fan of solo travel. I've been to WDW a few times, Tokyo Disneyland and Sea, and Disneyland. I hope to explore the other Disney Parks in the near future. I enjoy sharing my new experiences with others. My job has basically transitioned to remote work so I'm looking to spread my wings a bit more since I've basically locked myself in during the pandemic.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is open minded and likes to travel and explore new cultures and cuisine. I'm looking for a friend as well as a companion, but I'll settle for a friend as well. Hope to hear from people soon! Thanks!


----------



## bsmcneil

Alphaburrito said:


> First Name: Britt
> 
> Location: Southern California (pretty close to Disneyland)
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> Sex:F
> 
> Hair/Eye Color: currently Brown/ Purple and blue
> 
> Body Type: Athletic
> 
> Ethnicity: Hispanic
> 
> Occupation: Sewing instructor
> 
> Do you have any kids: No but I love kids!
> 
> Do you have any pets: One cat, the light of my world
> 
> Favorite activities: Sewing, going to Disney, playing video games, and playing with my cat
> 
> Favorite movie: Don’t know, maybe Guardians Vol. 2 right now? Or the original beauty and the beast is a classic.
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue/green
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Too many! I love Belle and Rey (if we’re counting Star Wars)
> 
> A little bit about yourself: I love Disney and I love traveling, I also love my job. If you’ve seen Psych I’m pretty much a mix of Shawn Spencer and Juliet O’Hara. If you haven’t, well I can have some insane tendencies but overall im level headed and looking to do what’s right.
> 
> A little bit about your ideal match: Has to love theme parks, or at least Disney. Also preferably also an animal lover. Someone to bounce ideas off of but also can pull back when it counts.


I can't believe that I didn't mention this earlier - but I want to send you a pineapple!


----------



## mitch26

Hi All - after a few years of neglecting my Disney needs; I decided to get back on the forum, and to book a solo trip in July.  DVC member for 20+ years - have taken more trips than I can count with my family over the years.  Life happens as I say; been single 10 years.  Last time at Disney was about 5 years ago - I am looking forward to catching up on all of the changes at the parks...

First Name: Mitch

Location: Philadelphia, PA (originally Boston area)

Age: 58

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown

Body Type: Tall, average/fit

Ethnicity: Caucasian

Occupation: Senior Executive - large healthcare system

Do you have any kids: 1 daughter 24

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: I love to bike, power walk, hike, and explore new parts of the world.  Took an amazing trip to Wyoming last year.  I enjoy reading, 80s music, playing basketball, hanging out in bookstores (remember them?), learning, live music, Broadway shows.

Favorite movie: Rocky II

Favorite color(s): Blue and Purple

Favorite Disney character(s): Buzz Lightyear and Woody

A little bit about yourself: I have been divorced 10 years after a 20 year marriage.  I am from New England, my career has taken me to many parts of the US.  I have been in the Philadelphia area for the past 9 years.  I have one daughter who is also a Disney lover.  I am in healthcare, and the last two+ years have been tiring, frustrating, and rewarding as I have seen the good in people - something we forget about during these crazy times.  I have solo traveled several times; there is certainly a good and a not so good element to that form of travel.  I like to laugh at the world, try to take everything in stride, have patience, and do good.  I work hard, and when "off the grid" I like to travel, bike, hit the beach, and now my new hobby - kayaking.  I have been called a mensch (google it if you are unfamiliar with the term) by many..


A little bit about your ideal match: A good, decent, smart woman.  Someone who also likes to laugh at the world; someone who likes to bike, walk, hike is a plus - if you can shoot a basketball even better!  Someone who wants to explore all the wonders of the world, believes in old fashioned romance, and still likes to watch "When Harry Met Sally".  Seeking my Sally...


----------



## legler2250

First Name: Matthew

Location: Stationed in Yuma but moving to the East Coast of Florida when I retire in the summer of 2023

Age: 43

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown / Blue

Body Type: Athletic / Muscular

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Marine Corps

Do you have any kids: No kids

Do you have any pets: 2 cats

Favorite activities: DVC vacations, reading, chess, hiking, road trips, and traveling in general.

Favorite movie: Sound of music, Casablanca, and Lord of the Rings

Favorite color(s): Teal, Orange, and Green

Favorite Disney character(s): Obi Wan and Yoda count?

A little bit about yourself:  Despite being in the Marine Corps for 20 years I am a romantic at heart and care very much about helping others.  I live a disciplined and structured life for the most part but enjoy taking frequent vacations and trips to break free of that routine.  I am very much an introvert but most people would misidentify me as outgoing, mostly because of the role I play in my profession.  Fine arts, musicals, plays, and going to Disney are ideal ways I would want to spend time with a woman I care about.  

A little bit about your ideal match:  Emotionally mature and intelligent with an ability to apply a bit of self restraint. Physically and mentally disciplined yet have the ability to be carefree when the time calls for it.  Someone who is able to care about others and not just be self consumed.


----------



## eimmi07

First Name: Paul

Location: Wisconsin

Age: 33

Male

Hair/Eye Color: Dark Blonde, Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Assistant Store Manager

Do you have any kids: No but I would like to have children someday.

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Planning trips to Disney World, anything outdoors like hiking, fishing, etc. Attending sports games.

Favorite movie(s): Disney: Lion King (first movie I saw in the theaters Non-Disney movie: The Blind Side

Favorite color: Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Baloo, Donald Duck, Wreck - it -Ralph

A little bit about yourself: I am a very relaxed person and like to have fun. I like to laugh and be a little goofy once in a while. I have done three Disney College Programs in Disney World and I was a Disney World College Program Campus Representative at my College during my college years. I love to travel and looking for new places to travel.

A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who has a sense of humor and likes to have a good laugh once in a while. A person who is a Disney person who likes to go to Disney World (I try to go every year). Likes to travel and is a family person.


----------



## lotrfield

First Name: Harrison

Location: Ontario, Canada

Age: 25

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color: Blonde/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: Advertising

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: Dog

Favorite activities: Writing, travelling, playing video and board games

Favorite movie: Star Wars Episode VI

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Hank from Finding Dory

A little bit about yourself: I am taking my first solo trip to Disney July 1-9 and would love to talk to people also going during that time and possibly meet for a little bit. Aside from that, I am normally a quieter person, but can get very enthusiastic given the right circumstances. 

Ideal match: Ideally I would like to find someone that enjoys talking about their day and eventually looking to meet.


----------



## TonyCnLV

First Name: Tony

Location: Phoenix AZ

Age: 37

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Brown

Body Type: Athletic

Ethnicity: Hispanic

Occupation: Retail Store Manager 

Do you have any kids: No

Do you have any pets: No

Favorite activities: Reading, Traveling, Running (training for 1/2 marathon), Disney parks 

Favorite movie: Toy Story, Interstellar 

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Woody, Peter Pan 

A little bit about yourself: I am single and love to travel and make plans. I live in the middle of nowhere sort of, but I do travel to both coasts quite a bit to visit Disney (3-4 times a year). I am a DVC member as well. I'm pretty quiet, I love to read and learn, but Disney and Harry Potter make me break out of my shell. WDW trip this year in August again, and Europe in October  

Ideal match: I'm pretty open, but someone with similar interests and passions, around my age and willing to try new adventures. I don't mind long distance. Oh, and I'm gay haha.


----------



## oliv_boliv

lotrfield said:


> First Name: Harrison
> 
> Location: Ontario, Canada
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Sex: M


Hi! I tried to send you a message but I wasn’t able to. Feel free to DM me when you can!


----------



## BrianL

oliv_boliv said:


> Hi! I tried to send you a message but I wasn’t able to. Feel free to DM me when you can!



A user needs to have at least 10 posts before they can use the private messaging features.

@lotrfield you can just post a few nonsense things down on the test board: https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## dcibrando

First Name: Brandon

Location: Kingsport, TN

Age: 43

Sex: M

Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Blue

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: White

Occupation: IT Architect 

Do you have any kids: Yes 1 daughter 13

Do you have any pets: yes 2 cats

Favorite activities: Playing drums, planning vacations 

Favorite movie: yikes this is too hard to answer there are so many  

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck 

A little bit about yourself: DVC member, AP holder, annual visitor to WDW. Been going every year minus Covid years for 20yrs. Love the history and just the feeling of being in the atmosphere there. Nice home, nice job, beautiful daughter, just no luck in the relationship dept around my area lol. I enjoy taking trips or just relaxing on the couch watching a good movie, in the hot tub, or by the fire pit 

Ideal match: into Disney vacations of course, someone I can trust, good sense of humor, fun to be around, a nice caring and loving person overall


----------



## Candris79

dcibrando said:


> First Name: Brandon
> 
> Location: Kingsport, TN
> 
> Age: 43
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: IT Architect
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes 1 daughter 13
> 
> Do you have any pets: yes 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Playing drums, planning vacations
> 
> Favorite movie: yikes this is too hard to answer there are so many
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck
> 
> A little bit about yourself: DVC member, AP holder, annual visitor to WDW. Been going every year minus Covid years for 20yrs. Love the history and just the feeling of being in the atmosphere there. Nice home, nice job, beautiful daughter, just no luck in the relationship dept around my area lol. I enjoy taking trips or just relaxing on the couch watching a good movie, in the hot tub, or by the fire pit
> 
> Ideal match: into Disney vacations of course, someone I can trust, good sense of humor, fun to be around, a nice caring and loving person overall


Hi Brandon! I’m Candace. I’m 42 and live in Massachusetts. My 13 year old daughter and I love going to Disney every year, although you have us beat, we’ve only been going for 8 years . Let me know if you’d like to talk, I think we have a lot in common.


----------



## Lisann

dcibrando said:


> First Name: Brandon
> 
> Location: Kingsport, TN
> 
> Age: 43
> 
> Sex: M
> 
> Hair/Eye Color:Brown/Blue
> 
> Body Type: Average
> 
> Ethnicity: White
> 
> Occupation: IT Architect
> 
> Do you have any kids: Yes 1 daughter 13
> 
> Do you have any pets: yes 2 cats
> 
> Favorite activities: Playing drums, planning vacations
> 
> Favorite movie: yikes this is too hard to answer there are so many
> 
> Favorite color(s): Blue
> 
> Favorite Disney character(s): Donald Duck
> 
> A little bit about yourself: DVC member, AP holder, annual visitor to WDW. Been going every year minus Covid years for 20yrs. Love the history and just the feeling of being in the atmosphere there. Nice home, nice job, beautiful daughter, just no luck in the relationship dept around my area lol. I enjoy taking trips or just relaxing on the couch watching a good movie, in the hot tub, or by the fire pit
> 
> Ideal match: into Disney vacations of course, someone I can trust, good sense of humor, fun to be around, a nice caring and loving person overall


Darn, I'm about 19 years too late...


----------



## keenercam

First Name:  Cam

Location: Delaware (Philadelphia metropolitan area)

Age: 59
Sex: F
Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Brown
Body Type: Short and rounded (think Italian mama who cooks really well.  )
Ethnicity: Caucasian (Italian)
Occupation: Attorney

Do you have any kids: 2 grown kids, 34 and 29 years old; one grandchild

Do you have any pets: no (My avatar is my grandpuppy)

Favorite activities: Traveling to WDW, cruising DCL, reading, movies, volunteering with Special Olympics

Favorite movie: Too many to choose just one, but I love all MCU movies.  Also, Moonstruck is front of my mind right now.

Favorite color(s): pink and yellow

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey

A little bit about yourself: I was married nearly 35 years (and even did a vow renewal at WDW through Disney Fairytale Weddings).  I've been divorced three years and am loving my freedom, but would love to find someone who loves Disney travel as much as I do.

A little bit about your ideal match:  My ideal match has to be kind and has to love Disney travel opportunities.  He has to be financially independent and financially secure for his retirement.  He also has to understand the demands of my job and be tolerant of them.


----------



## Juicymaroo

,


----------



## DMMarla07860

First Name: Julia
Location: New Jersey
Age: 34 years Old
Sex: Female
Hair/Eye Color: Light Brown(Want to Dye it Purple), Hazel
Body Type: Overweight, but getting healthier and losing it with Lupus
Ethnicity: White(25% Japanese)
Occupation: Cashier at Dad's Hardware Store
Do you have any kids: No Kids and I persoanlly don't want any
Do you have any pets: Two Cats who are my mom's, but are all of ours
Favorite activities: Traveling, NBA Games, Meeting People, Cruising DCL
Favorite movie: Newsies, Guardians Of The Galaxy any Disney Movie
Favorite color(s): Black, Blue, White
Favorite Disney character(s): Stitch, Mickey, Chip, Dale, Donald, Goofy, Max
A little bit about yourself: I'm Julia and I enjoy traveling mainly Disney Cruises and Disney World. I want to go back to Japan, Iceland, Copenhagen, and London. I am a big Brooklyn Nets fan and love music and bands and meeting people and I am asexual
A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is asexual and also doesn't want kids and enjoys Disney, Cruises, is nice and kind, and enjoys NBA


----------



## ryanmilla

First Name: Ryan

Location: Parker, CO

Age: 48

Sex: Male

Hair/Eye Color: Brown/Grey hair, Blue Eyes

Body Type: Average

Ethnicity: Caucasian 

Occupation: Director of IT

Do you have any kids: Yes

Do you have any pets: Yes

Favorite activities: Visiting Disney, hiking, skiing, scuba diving, traveling (when I can)

Favorite movie: Can’t name just one. Love all kinds of movies

Favorite color(s): Blue

Favorite Disney character(s): Mickey and the Gang

A little bit about yourself: Obviously, a big Disney fan. Have been going to Disney since I was a little kid. But also, love traveling and experiencing new things. I am very easy going and always try and find the positive things in life. I am happy being outside in nature and experiencing what life has to offer and just as happy relaxing at home cooking and watching a good show. I live near the mountains, but love the beach just as much. I have a silly sense of humor and like to smile and laugh as much as possible. I believe in acts of kindness and that we all should be treated as equals and with empathy. 

A little bit about your ideal match: I am looking for a friend. And if things work out maybe something more. Someone with a zest for life and likes experiencing what this amazing world has to offer. Someone who isn‘t afraid to try new things. Someone who likes to laugh and does not take things too seriously. Someone who also believes we are all equals and we all deserve the same respect. And of course, someone who loves to travel to that magical place that has brought us all here.


----------

